# Sony PS3 Discussion Thread of GT5 FINALLY OUT 11/24 THANK YOU BASED GOD!!!



## Potentialflip (Dec 31, 2005)

Some might now I worked during Black Friday recently. We actually had one PS3 in stock and sold it to a lucky customer. Sadly a riot ensued and the guy ended up using the PS3 as a weapon. I decided to snap a pic and share it with you all. I had a kick out of this.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 31, 2005)

Some might now I worked during Black Friday recently. We actually had one PS3 in stock and sold it to a lucky customer. Sadly a riot ensued and the guy ended up using the PS3 as a weapon. I decided to snap a pic and share it with you all. I had a kick out of this.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Nov 18, 2006)

Guys check out 1 up's ps3 reviews. I'm not ps3 bashing but the reviews are VERY bad. Not that I trust 1up. I think they are just lookin for an oppurtuinity to bitch.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

EWWWW PLAY B3YOND, WORSE THAN WIISURECTION D:

Oh well, let's get this party started with kitties! :3



Now, I have a question for the lucky[?] souls who have a launch PS3 [which works ]

How hard is Genji? Looking at X-Play's review of it, the camera would have even made the game bad on the PS2.


And; dood above me, they aren't bitching. The launch games, if not by the name Resistance, suck.

They aren't lying.


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

^Haha, nice pic. 

*goes to 1up*


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Nov 18, 2006)

Are the launch titles really all THAT bad? Mgs4 can't come quicly enough. Well I'm in Europe so I won't be able to get one until March anyway. Hopefully we'll get a better launch line up.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

I forgot how big this one was, if I knew beforehand, I woulda uploaded another pic.

I have over 100 kitty pictures thanks to massive Caturday's.

I can only imagine what Afrika is going to get....

At best Euro dood; they will simply code the games to play on your PAL region, due to you guys having different TV settings than NTSC/JP.

You might just get what we are getting, but more polish on the console's problems. Oh, and costing more.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Nov 18, 2006)

1up is not that biased. If I recall correctly, they made an article about who wins in what feature between Wii and PS3. I think PS3 had more "wins" in categories than Wii did.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeh, but comparing the Wii to PS3 is like comparing NES to PS1. The games, their setups and offerings are drasticly different.

Not even talking about how different their aimed markets are.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

Seand said:


> Are the launch titles really all THAT bad? Mgs4 can't come quicly enough. Well I'm in Europe so I won't be able to get one until March anyway. Hopefully we'll get a better launch line up.



Um think more

september for europe, the shop's owner that I know and always go to has gotten word from his supplier that according to him it wont come as a suprise if the PS3 is delayed here untill september


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Nov 18, 2006)

Well if that happens, I'll have to ask Sony to kindly FUCK OFF. By the looks of it all the good games are on x box 360(excluding mgs4)


----------



## RockLee (Nov 18, 2006)

That's _lame_. I thought that the latest it would arrive was June or somethin'.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

Seand said:


> Well if that happens, I'll have to ask Sony to kindly FUCK OFF. By the looks of it all the good games are on x box 360(excluding mgs4)



There is a high possibility that MGS4 will be on X360 since the company is pushing kojima to make it for X360 too since else they won't be able to cover the costs


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

RockLee said:


> That's _lame_. I thought that the latest it would arrive was June or somethin'.


Ken and Phil said that it might be longer than March, so it looks like it will be delayed in Europe once again.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

I now make a oath to all you pwners of Euro land.

I shall NOT buy a PS3 until it is released in your country, as thats truely when the PS3 extravaganza begins, when all the consoles are out in all the regions.


----------



## Shizor (Nov 18, 2006)

Anyone know if there's been any malfunctioning in PS3's like there were for a bunch of the launch 360's?


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

Shizor said:


> Anyone know if there's been any malfunctioning in PS3's like there were for a bunch of the launch 360's?


Bush & Blair @ gay bar


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

Aman said:


> Bush & Blair @ gay bar



lol @ the annoying beep

I call this 

the beep of death


----------



## MS81 (Nov 18, 2006)

I really want to laugh at the ppl who camped for 4-5 days for something the 360 could already do.

because I reserved mines and got it with no hassle.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2006)

Alot of people camped out for 360's too.

I reserved both my PS3's and got them with no hassle at all.  My wii we follow tommorrow at 9.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 18, 2006)

it's diff because it's the 1st of it's kind really.

but no system is worth getting shot over or robbed for.

some kids got robbed in Hartford about like 30 mins from me.

I live in Bpt. once I heard that I felt sorry for them but then again why the fuck you can't w8 like a civilized person?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Not all the launuch games suck, actually lots of sports games got high ratings. Sports games make up a large portion of both 360 and PS3 anyway.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll rejoice if Mgs4 goes 360,honestly because most of the other games I want are on it.


----------



## All Things Evil (Nov 18, 2006)

Seand said:


> I'll rejoice if Mgs4 goes 360,honestly because most of the other games I want are on it.



I won't...Sony needs exclusives like MGS4 to compete and the more competition the better the final products will be.Microsoft will try to out do Sony and Sony will try the same thing on Microsoft.


----------



## Shizor (Nov 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Not all the launuch games suck, actually lots of sports games got high ratings. Sports games make up a large portion of both 360 and PS3 anyway.



lol at sports games.

Why people would buy those is beyond me.

Just go out and play the damn sport.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey i like the street games, those games are sick.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

I wouldn't say those are games you can play outside, as it has a lot of unrealistic traits no?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 18, 2006)

I played Motorstorm at work during my break, it is truly godly. The best off-road racer, if not the best racer or one of the best racers, I've ever played. 

And I have to say I didn't notice the rumble was gone when I played. I was too into it


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Well yeah, but not tottaly. Like madden and such stick pretty much close to the games. But Street is bullshit and it makes it even better.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

Personally, I don't think Motorstorm can dominate over other racers sich as Gran Turismo and F-Zero.

Probably still a good game though.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

haha F-zero...i mean...Yeah...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't diss F-Zero.

Diss the handheld ones but DO NOT DISS DX.

Unless it's to lol @ failure Black Bull.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Talking about the Handheld one


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 19, 2006)

me and a friend played motorstorm or w/e at bestbuy.  seemed to lag a bit at times..dunno why.

and I couldn't figure out how to get to the main menu of the ps3.  like i quit the game of motor but then i didn't see a way to get back.  i wanted to see if they had resistance on there.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 19, 2006)

Don't base F-Zero on it's handheld games.

Like how you don't base Megaman on it's 3D games or Mario in his multiplayer 3rd party titles, you are basing it on the crappiest source!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey! I like legends, don't diss on it!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Ridge Racer - 8.0


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 19, 2006)

Im not saying Legends suck, but when you look at the course of MM games, sadly the 3D ones were the worst. Of course, not X7 bad, but when you think of a franchise, you should normally think of it's high points before its neg points.

That's why noone says DMC4 will blow. The high points of the franchise is the team can make compelling action games. The low points arent mentioned that much.


The only low point of the recent F-Zero, GX, is that it is hard. I don't mean you need skills hard, you need perfection.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Haha i guess so. Well Anyway i'm hoping to own a PS3 by Feb. 2. I can't wait


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought you already got one? 

I'm hoping I get PS3 by the next shipment (God knows when).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 19, 2006)

His friend has one.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> I thought you already got one?
> 
> I'm hoping I get PS3 by the next shipment (God knows when).



Friend Jason has both Wii and PS3. Ima have a Wii at christmas and hopefully PS3 Feb. 2


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2006)

yeah who's that impressed by the PS3? because of you fanboys I can't really see the PS3 power as I'm playing Resistance and Genji.

can I ask some of you guys this, Do you think it's worth getting shot or robbed for?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2006)

Friend's impressed by both Wii and PS3. He plays PS3 more cause of online resistance but he getting Zelda tomorrow so that could change. For me, the little i played of both, i had fun


----------



## Akira (Nov 20, 2006)

> I'm playing Resistance and Genji.


To be honest I don't see why Sony dont just give up on the Genji franchise and focus on funding something like onimusha 5. About Resistance though, the graphics are as such because it needs to be able to support 40+ people online. I know it doesn't sound like much of an excuse considering the power of ps3 claimed by sony, but its true.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 20, 2006)

Capcom makes Onimusha, not Sony. Ex-Capcom execs who made some Onimusha with Capcom got axed, joined Sony, and did lazy developer skills; just create games based on older works they can't capture. And they pale to what they are trying to copy nonetheless. Even Onimusha Tactics was a better game than both Genji's.


----------



## Akira (Nov 20, 2006)

I didn't even know there _was_ an Onimusha Tactics game =s


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 20, 2006)

GBA game, FFTA ripoff really.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:


> To be honest I don't see why Sony dont just give up on the Genji franchise and focus on funding something like onimusha 5. About Resistance though, the graphics are as such because it needs to be able to support 40+ people online. I know it doesn't sound like much of an excuse considering the power of ps3 claimed by sony, but its true.



Hope your talking about online when resistance doesn't look up to par with any 360 game out there but gears of war. Online of course, 40+ people. Look at halo 2 and the graphics's online got a big downgrade. And gears has an excuse, it's only 8 players. *No lag FTW *


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Capcom makes Onimusha, not Sony. Ex-Capcom execs who made some Onimusha with Capcom got axed, joined Sony, and did lazy developer skills; just create games based on older works they can't capture. And they pale to what they are trying to copy nonetheless. Even Onimusha Tactics was a better game than both Genji's.



Yoshiki Okamoto helped with the megaman,Onimusha,and Resident evil title's how dare you speak his name of blastphemus.LOL(but serious)


----------



## Akira (Nov 20, 2006)

Lol i know they are all fantastic games, just Genji really isn't. Anyways, any news of a Lair release date? I cannot stress how awesome that game looks.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:


> Lol i know they are all fantastic games, just Genji really isn't. Anyways, any news of a Lair release date? I cannot stress how awesome that game looks.



I agree, i badly want this game


----------



## RockLee (Nov 20, 2006)

It's a shame PS3 is so scarce, eh? I was hoping to get one sometime. I mean, 7 players? That's freakin' awesome. I wonder how many games are taking advantage of that right now.

Though, I don't know if I'd want to own 7 controllers. xD 

Well, if I could, I probably would, actually. :x

Can you imagine something like 7 player Rainbow 6 or somethin'?


----------



## Aman (Nov 20, 2006)

It hasn't featured a lot of games with more than two player on the PS and PS2, let's hope that changes. ^_^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 20, 2006)

RockLee said:


> It's a shame PS3 is so scarce, eh? I was hoping to get one sometime. I mean, 7 players? That's freakin' awesome. I wonder how many games are taking advantage of that right now.
> 
> Though, I don't know if I'd want to own 7 controllers. xD
> 
> ...



Rainbow Six doesn't support 7-player play on one PS3. But I get the idea.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2006)

Like untold legends thingy would be hot


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 22, 2006)

Resistance is so fucking awesome.....

I tried a 40 person multiplayer battle and it ended up great. What an experience it was


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 22, 2006)

How was the online for Resistance? Was it fast, good etc?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 22, 2006)

No problems what so ever for Resistance. It's amazing, it was just the best they could truly do. I had fun, alot of it too. As I said earlier, no problems what so ever including lags. 

I'm waiting until I get done with Talledega Nights to play it again, it's that good.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 22, 2006)

That's good to see online is fine.  Good show Sony.  I envy you KN, wish I had a PS3.  Oh well, I definitely have one when DMC4 comes out.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2006)

Damn you KN i want my PS3 noW!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 22, 2006)

gaara d. lucci said:


> That's good to see online is fine.  Good show Sony.  I envy you KN, wish I had a PS3.  Oh well, I definitely have one when DMC4 comes out.



Concur'd and QFT.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 23, 2006)

I just spent the whole day at my buddies house playing Resistance (The only game I see worth owning right now for the PS3). I played that 40 + multiplayer and boy did I get flashes of Halo 2 matches. Seeing people die left and right. All I have to say it was a good experience. All I'm going to wait to see how their true matchmaking system works. For those who have the 360 knows why I am stating this. Other than that I am liking it. Caused me to put down playing the 360 for the past two days (I spent them all on my buddies house; I'll be back there on Saturday hehehe).


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2006)

Man resistance sounds fuckin nice


----------



## Aman (Nov 23, 2006)

Someone actually made their PS3 into a grill.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 23, 2006)

It is nice, I love Resistance. I'm playing alot of it right now and multiplayer is as good as it sounds.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 24, 2006)

GameStop employees fake PS3 theft, face charges

Posted Nov 24th 2006 2:55PM by James Ransom-Wiley
Filed under: Culture, Sony PlayStation 3
cuffedTwo GameStop employees were arrested earlier this week in connection with the theft of four PlayStation 3 units. Tauryn Robert Hodge and Gerald Anthony Keys, both 19, face charges of suspected embezzlement, burglary, and conspiracy. Hodge has also been slapped with a charge for filing a false police report.

Last Thursday, on the eve of the PlayStation 3 launch, Hodge told police that two armed gunmen robbed his GameStop and made off with four of the coveted consoles. Despite not yet recovering the stolen PS3s, detectives have determined that Hodge and at least one other accomplice were actually the ones responsible for the theft. Both Hodge and Keys have posted bail and are no longer in police custody.  

hahaha. Those lil bastards.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 24, 2006)

I guess they want a PS3 so bad to steal it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 24, 2006)

can't blame them


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 24, 2006)

They know how hard it is to get one to actually claim theft


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 24, 2006)

They took the easy way out.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 24, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> GameStop employees fake PS3 theft, face charges
> 
> Posted Nov 24th 2006 2:55PM by James Ransom-Wiley
> Filed under: Culture, Sony PlayStation 3
> ...


People these days


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 24, 2006)

and to think they almost got away with it.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 24, 2006)

I got a HDMI cable for my PS3 and it looks good azz f@#$.

but my VGA cord for my 360 looks Identicle.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 25, 2006)

from ign.com

Sony Happy with PS3 Launch
Optimism all around. Plus, news on when to expect more shipments​


November 21, 2006 - Sony Computer Entertainment's Director of Corporate Communications, Dave Karraker, had plenty of positive comments to make about the launch of the PlayStation 3 in an official comment made earlier today, and also spoke on the future of the PS3 for the coming weeks.

"Sony Computer Entertainment America couldn't be more pleased with the response we have seen from consumers since the launch of PlayStation 3 on Friday [November 17], stated Karraker. "This truly demonstrates the power of the PlayStation brand and further validates our belief that consumers see real value in an entertainment system that will define the next decade of digital entertainment. At this point, we are focused on getting as many new PS3s to the North American market as possible for the holidays, including airlifting systems to the territory on a constant basis. With PS3 manufacturing now running smoothly -- and product being aired in weekly -- we're focused on our goal of shipping a million units to retail by the end of the calendar year. Due to the immediate nature of these shipments, we will not be providing weekly updates on North American supplies."

In addition to the statement above, Karraker also offered a number of "fun facts." These little tidbits included things like what the two biggest selling games were (Resistance, followed by Madden NFL 07); the 60GB model outsold the 20GB model; and that PS2 and PSP sales increased that week for Sony's top five retailers (a 29% increase for PSP and a 24% increase for PS2).

The statement that will likely be received with the most interest from consumers, however, is Karraker's remarks about PS3 replenishments into Thanksgiving and beyond. "A new shipment has already arrived and will be available at retail by Black Friday. We are still focused on reaching our goal of 1 million units in the pipeline by Dec. 31 in the US."

In related news, Nike has also created a limited edition shoe to commemorate the PlayStation 3's release. Yes, really.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 25, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> from ign.com
> 
> Sony Happy with PS3 Launch
> Optimism all around. Plus, news on when to expect more shipments​
> ...



Did anyone experience this new shipment on Black Friday?! I talked to three different Best Buy stores employee/two Circuit City stores employee and they don't expect a PS3 shipment for a while. In fact they have no clue when it is coming. So I might go out on a limb and say it isn't looking so optimistic of them sending 1 million units out by New Years Eve.





> Tonight CJPC had some freetime and decided to install Linux Fedora Core 5 (PPC iSO) along with PS3 Other OS Installer and the kboot from the CELL-Linux-CL_20061110-ADDON.iso file. Once installed, he logged into the shell and dumped the Extended OS Area (which resulted in 4.0 MB (4,194,304 bytes) by using: dd if=/dev/sdb of=/extendedos.img
> 
> Next up, CJPC connected his external USB HDD to his PS3 (since he only has a 20GB stock PS3 HDD) and just (6) days after launch proceeded to dump (read "back-up" to $ony) his Madden NFL 07 PS3 Blu-ray Game Disc (the resulting iSO image is only 7.08 GB (7,597,719,552 bytes)) via the following: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/mnt/exthdd/imagename.img
> 
> If you happen to own a 60GB PS3, you can use this command instead to dump directly to your PS3's HDD: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/imagename.img



Source: 

Short Summary: You can use your PS3, install another version of Linux, and rip the Blu-Ray game directly to your PS3 HDD. Then you can boot directly from HDD. In other words. Free PS3 games!  Reminds me of Free PSP games!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2006)

Haha the snickers look pretty nice, not that i wear em, but i like the color.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 25, 2006)

I wonder if people will buy and re-sell the sneakers?  They could make a penny or two, especially if they have a small released amount.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 25, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Haha the snickers look pretty nice, not that i wear em, but i like the color.



Snickers are choclate


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh gosh no, i spelled wrong on a anime forum. -_-


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2006)

I played on a PS3 today and played resistance and the demo of that racing game


----------



## Aman (Nov 27, 2006)

^Grand Turismo HD?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2006)

Aman said:


> ^Grand Turismo HD?



motor storm


my impressions

resistance:

it felt like a incomplete game to me  , the graphics werent even stunning (this was on a HDTV) at moments I thought that it was running on the HL2 engine, I don't understand why busses and cars don't get any bullet holes   and how the hell does shooting the glass of a car open all its doors. the textures are quite often really bad quality on certain parts you can see this line where the textures have been pasted on.

and what the fuck there is no blood anywhere (apart from that part where they showed how they were made) while sony and xbox fanboys laughed at red steel for having no blood :amazed .

weapons, not really original though i liked that second fire on this weapon where all the bullets gather at one spot and then explodes, the hedgehog grenades own ass

the escaping with the sixaxis barely worked, I tried everything  but nothing worked so i just held it in one hand and and just shook it around  

overall, its not a bad game but its not good either, I don't understand why people call it a great game its average  I give it 7/10

motor storm: VERY dissapointing graphics =/ looks nothing like the video's they showed before(sony hype machine) I really don't like the game controlls. I enjoyed using the sixaxis after the normal controlls though even though sometimes its too sensitive, i give it 5/10

controller: I wish it was heavier I know its odd but it has barely any weight and it feels like this 5 euro third party crap controller I bought once. its basicly just a ps2 controller with triggers too bad sony after stealing the triggers and the home button from the x360 controller that they didn't use the same analog stick placement, sony's placement is really too old and the x360's controller really has better analog stick placement, further I have no complaints.

alot of people are disappointed in the PS3, they would walk in all pumped up, then they see resistance and they just go "is that it?", it pales compared to gears of war, please don't come with your "blabla its second gen for the x360" the normal customer doesn't know or care they just see that gears is better looking thus a sale for microsoft, 5 reservations got cancelled since the console was in the shop


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2006)

Resistance looking bad? Can't even listen to this once you mention this.


----------



## Aman (Nov 27, 2006)

So you didn't enjoy it? I still haven't gotten the chance to play on a PS3.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 27, 2006)

After hearing 12 people ask about the PS3 Friday, 8 people say the PS3 is great while playing Motorstorm and Resistance the same day and then finally 29 people ask about it on Black Friday, I'm just going to laugh at Vegitto's experience.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2006)

The PS3 is great.

Trust me, and resistance is top notch.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 27, 2006)

Well he did play a demo .

Still most people had good things to say about the game, but somethings just wouldn't be normal.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 27, 2006)

To be honest, I wasn't impressed with Motorstorm either.  I haven't played Resistance yet though, because everyone around my area only has the Motorstorm demo playable.

It was okay, but I'm not a racing fan.  I didn't like Excite Truck much either.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 27, 2006)

really i heard ps3 sucks, and 99 % of gamers hasn't even seen one


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2006)

Dude, I own one.  

I rocks, trust.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 27, 2006)

u can get laid for owning one, serious, girls think it's worth like a million bucks


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> really i heard ps3 sucks, and 99 % of gamers hasn't even seen one



...Are you...forget it, i can't even say what i wanna say.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 27, 2006)

the ps3 is like diamonds to girls


----------



## ZE (Nov 27, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> the ps3 is like dildos to girls



Fixed for you.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 27, 2006)

[borat] niceeeeeee  [/borat]


----------



## slimscane (Nov 27, 2006)

Also, some more MGS4 info





			
				Kojima said:
			
		

> To use a funny analogy—in the past, the MGS series was like a bank robber trying to rob a bank at night; so there are guards, cameras etc. And when you get spotted you're instantly known as the robber. But in this game, you're going into the bank at midday. You might just be a customer going in to make a deposit, but you still have to sneak in to accomplish your mission. So you're trying to deceive. You're on camera, so if you do weird things you'll be spotted as the robber, but if you don't you won't.


Sounds pretty awesome  It is hard for me to believe that this is my first post in this thread :amazed


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 27, 2006)

Can't say I agree with Vegitto-Kun's assessment of Resistance. It's a good game. Not mind-blowingly great but a heck of a game. I have to admit though. Motor Storm isn't all that great for a PS3 game (Yeah I have high expectations for PS3 games only because of Kaz's crazy words lol)

btw. Slimscane. Not to burst your bubble or anything but that news was so old it is on the other PS3 News and Discussion thread.


----------



## njt (Nov 27, 2006)

what about yellow dog linux? better to use fedora until it's free? or should one splurge and get yellow dog?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 30, 2006)

Just checking some shit out. For some reason the thread disapeared completly.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

Cash gun chaos - *4.7* - *4.1*



Marvel alliance - *8.2*


Need for speed - *7.4*


Call of duty - *7.8*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2006)

gunners said:


> Well he did play a demo .
> 
> Still most people had good things to say about the game, but somethings just wouldn't be normal.



Only motor storm was a demo

if it was only me why does EVERY single person who walk in the shop walk out again dissapointed in the PS3 even sony fanboys/graphics whores were dissapointed

so this is top notch?





lets compare it to HL2






HL2 runs on a what? 2 year old engine now and it looks pretty much the same in some area's even better then anything I have seen in resistance.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

Put spoilers, please, it's annoying. 
It still looks great, and i can't wait to own it.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice pictures and all but could you, well spoiler tag them?

Anyway I really see no problems with the graphics from those images to be honest.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2006)

What he is trying to say is simple; Resistance doesn't look next gen, but dated PC gen.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

Everything, will always be "Dated" to the PC. How does it look dated is beyond me. It's not xbox level graphic's, far past it, it's up to date, better looking then Perfect Dark zero and beyond leaps of red steel. I think the graphic's are next gen, not shiny like gow, but more gritty. There fine, and yes, they are next gen.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2006)

Every generation becomes dated after 3-4 years compared to the PC. It is just odd that the dated gen game of HL2 looks as good as Resistance, which seems more like a downside than a good point. To put it in technical terms, Resistance looks like a 2 year old PC game. Which, is still good, but I personally wouldn't call that next gen. The next gen in Resistance appears to be the huge online multiplayer, a rarity on consoles.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 30, 2006)

> Every generation becomes dated after 3-4 years compared to the PC. It is just odd that the dated gen game of HL2 looks as good as Resistance, which seems more like a downside than a good point. To put it in technical terms, Resistance looks like a 2 year old PC game. Which, is still good, but I personally wouldn't call that next gen. *The next gen in Resistance appears to be the huge online multiplayer, a rarity on consoles.*



Great so is excells in gameplay instead, which is no real problem as gameplay>graphics.

Look overall I have no problem with the graphics on resistance, I rate the graphics high class if HL2 looks as good as it then HL2 has good graphics. I don't know how people can say graphics are not important, yet complain on resistances graphics.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, I think it's on the case of what "next-gen" is to people. To many, it's gameplay, which has been seen in Gears, Rainbow Six Vegas, Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter, Resistance, and Oblivion. But many consider something else essential is graphics. They aren't important in a good game. But they are important in how a game is defined as being next-gen, if that makes sense.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Well, I think it's on the case of what "next-gen" is to people. To many, it's gameplay, which has been seen in Gears, Rainbow Six Vegas, Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter, Resistance, and Oblivion. But many consider something else essential is graphics. They aren't important in a good game. But they are important in how a game is defined as being next-gen, if that makes sense.



It does. So if i take what your saying, Wii will never be considered "Next Gen" Cause there graphics's will almost never reach PS3/360?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2006)

By the ones who think graphics are the next step in a next gen game. But, not everyone is like that I would assume. To them, Wii isn't next gen, but to others who think gameplay>>graphics, Wii is next gen.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2006)

blocky graphics on the models mainly fingers and shoulders, low resolution textures on some spots 

If you play it you really get annoyed by these faulths im not saying its a bad game but its not worth paying 600 euro for il wait untill other games are out

well before its out here MGS4 might be out eh gunners? >_> we europeans are always last

I don't see how online with alot of people is improving gameplay, its improving online which is not gameplay...

and why the hell don't most busses and cars get bulletholes? O_o


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

I think game play>>Graphics's, i just see graphics's very important, unlike alot of hypocrites *Not you, but there are many around the world* Who go "Oh games looks ugly, not getting it" When it has some great game play. Then there the same people to say "Game play>>>Graphics's" Lol. I find all three systems next gen, all trying different things. I like XBOX 360's path so far, and see that as the future.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey, Kojima shoved MGS3 love to you guys most, as you guys were the only dood's who got extra stuff in MGS3 at it's original release!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> blocky graphics on the models mainly fingers and shoulders, low resolution textures on some spots
> 
> If you play it you really get annoyed by these faulths im not saying its a bad game but its not worth paying 600 euro for il wait untill other games are out
> 
> ...


What the hell you mean "Gameplay" doesn't improve with online. Are you F'ing shitting me? Alot of shooters/Fighters NEED online gameplay to be bought these days. Online is very important, and one very big game, that was good BECAUSE of online play would be Halo 2.


----------



## Aman (Nov 30, 2006)

Vegitto isn't saying that the online component is a bad thing, it's looking great, he's saying that it's not improving gameplay, and he's right.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> What the hell you mean "Gameplay" doesn't improve with online. Are you F'ing shitting me? Alot of shooters/Fighters NEED online gameplay to be bought these days. Online is very important, and one very big game, that was good BECAUSE of online play would be Halo 2.



ONLINE IS NOT GAMEPLAY 

gameplay is HOW you play the game, The game mechanics, online is not a mechanic its just mass multiplayer.

How is just putting more people online gameplay?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ONLINE IS NOT GAMEPLAY
> 
> gameplay is HOW you play the game, The game mechanics, online is not a mechanic its just mass multiplayer.
> 
> How is just putting more people online gameplay?



I could be understanding you wrong, but Halo 2 single player blows, it's boring, crappy, stupid story. Online is fun, engaging, more challenge, weapons everywhere, make your own matches, get a rank. I'd say all that improves the game, tus making the game play more fun.


----------



## Akira (Nov 30, 2006)

> crappy, stupid story


Thank F**K for that. I thought i was the only person on the planet who thought Halo 2's story was awful.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:


> Thank F**K for that. I thought i was the only person on the planet who thought Halo 2's story was awful.



Haha, no it sucked ass, it just was horrible.


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

Grand Turismo HD has been canceled, they'll continue working with GT5 instead, and will release what they have so far on the Playstation Store December 24th.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ONLINE IS NOT GAMEPLAY
> 
> gameplay is HOW you play the game, The game mechanics, online is not a mechanic its just mass multiplayer.
> 
> How is just putting more people online gameplay?


Other good examples would be games like Rainbow Six 3 and Ghost Recon two for Xbox or PS2.  These games had, in my opinion and many other's, horrible single player.  Hardly even worth playing because it was just so bland.  But for multiplayer these two games reigned among some of the best and popular games of the last gen.  I believe SOCOM was this way too.

I would say that online is indeed a "mechanic".  If they game's multiplayer is well made at least.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 1, 2006)

consoles would always be second to pc. I think sony concentrated to much on that blu ray player.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 1, 2006)

i got some questions, hopefully the people around here can help me out. I have the opportunity to purchase a japanese ps3, but i am not sure if it is region free and whether or not american blu ray movies will play. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

I heard american blu ray movies won't work, sorry.

EDIT: Or seems like they will. You should ask someone else. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not sure, but if it's like PSP it's the same.


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

You can't really compare to the PSP since that uses UMD.

According to , there are three different region codes, but America and Japan use them same one. ^_^


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

WOOT, then it works, yay.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 1, 2006)

Analyst: "I cannot imagine a PlayStation 4"

Unless PS3 falls flat, I would have to disagree.


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

Maybe not by that name, but Sony will definitely release another gaming console, there's no reason for them to stop.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

Analyst are bullshit, said xbox would be the only Microsoft console, fools.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 1, 2006)

I just beat Genji, It would've been a lot better if it wasn't for bad camera angles.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> I just beat Genji, It would've been a lot better if it wasn't for bad camera angles.



What would you give it? Around the same as 6.5? Or higher?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

New Hoops going to have underground hip hop and some rock. 
here

Enchanted arms will include new options such as *"Cutscenes and more story" *


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 1, 2006)

Expected hackage.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 2, 2006)

here

if there's all that room in the Sixaxis, why again is there no force feedback?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 2, 2006)

Lawsuit'd not allowing Sony to use force feedback, etc


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 5, 2006)

bump jesus. ps3 lost its heat already.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 5, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Lawsuit'd not allowing Sony to use force feedback, etc


BS.  If Sony wanted to put force feedback in their controllers they could.  Maybe just not the same type featured in the dual shock controllers.

Though I heard the the PS3 controller is about as light as a feather without the rumble.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2006)

Not BS. They don't flat out say they lost a lawsuit, they claim it isn't possible to do it.

Do some reserch plz. You apparently are calling this BS without looking into it. They were pushed into a lawsuit over this, and they lost it. After the PS2 controller, they weren't allowed to use the technology they used without paying rights. But it's too late, they didn't pay right on the PS2 useage of it, and aren't allowed to use it further.

Even 1Up I think mentions a article of the people they lost too saying it can be done, and directly mention the lawsuit. So I'm not pulling this out of the air.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2006)

Sony's Wiimo--er....ironic patent.

 blogs

Renji and Rukia


----------



## Aman (Dec 5, 2006)

Lmao... **


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 5, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> BS.  If Sony wanted to put force feedback in their controllers they could.  Maybe just not the same type featured in the dual shock controllers.
> 
> Though I heard the the PS3 controller is about as light as a feather without the rumble.



sure 


cant do it because of the motion sensiting, why does the wii have full force feedback with the same technology and more?

simple fact that sony did it because of the case

the weight makes it feel kinda cheap like a 5 dollar controller


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 5, 2006)

the 360 has force feedback and its wireless. talk about next gen maybe later along they prob come out with one that has one or other third party companies make one with it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 5, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> the 360 has force feedback and its wireless. talk about next gen maybe later along they prob come out with one that has one or other third party companies make one with it.



What are you talking about? I lost what your talking about after wireless. "come out with one that has one or other third party companies make one with"

make one with what?


or I could just retarded because of my headache


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2006)

None of the games will be designed with force-feedback, so if a third party can develop a controller with it, it will work with no games as far as rumble.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2006)

> What are you talking about? I lost what your talking about after wireless. "come out with one that has one or other third party companies make one with"
> 
> make one with what?
> 
> ...



Basically, sony will come out with a controller using rumble later on, or a 3rd party company will create a controller with rumble.

Wasn't hard to understand. And sonys new patent is somewhat old and it isn't bad since I think they are utilizing their eye toy which has been out for sometime.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 5, 2006)

gunners said:


> Basically, sony will come out with a controller using rumble later on, or a 3rd party company will create a controller with rumble.
> 
> Wasn't hard to understand. And sonys new patent is somewhat old and it isn't bad since I think they are utilizing their eye toy which has been out for sometime.



No matter if a third party makes one, the games don't support rumble


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 5, 2006)

Rumble will make a return later on, that much is obvious. 

Waiting though, now that is the problem.





> Play UK tests the new Heavenly Sword demo and it turns out extremely well. Another killer app
> 
> Bob Ross Painting for the Wii is cancelled!





> A screen I found that's apparently from a magazine as the "coming-soon PS Store"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2006)

I would say 3 years, any earlier would make the motion-ness of the sixaxis seem dull and noone would try and interpt it into many games.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2006)

> No matter if a third party makes one, the games don't support rumble


You know what I am not going to jusitfy this with a answer, just think what the companies making the rumble would think and try to do.

And Heavenly sword looks like a tight game, when I get my PS3 it will be one of the many games I purchase. Things are looking good for the PS3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2006)

Minus how large a game must sell to get a profit and the like?

And you can't even "jusitfy" anything really, if the game is being designed with no rumble in mind, it won't use it, even if you are able to add rumble to the controller. Point blank.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2006)

> Minus how large a game must sell to get a profit and the like?


Perhaps I should rephrias my self.

Me as a buyer, ''the ps3 is looking good'' personally I couldn't give a darn how this works out for them financially they will sort that shit out on their own. Too me they are bringing out games which I like.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2006)

I was in toy's rus with my mom and my friend as we were getting gifts for my baby cusions. Guess what happens. 

Toysrus Announcer: We have Six PS3 just arriving now. 

Both my friend and I of course run our asses over there, making it the 9th person there. To bad correct? WRONG. 

The manger "You can go now, only six here sorry." We step off the line and head back. Then, another announcement. 

"Nevermind we have 10 PS3's!" WTF

We run back only to be pushed by some bitch and her 6'7 foot boyfriend. LIKE WTF? And we were the 11th person. I was so fuckin mad, but whatever, just hate fuckin bitchs.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2006)

You and your freinds should have merked the sucker.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2006)

Nah he big fuck and the manger like "Sorry" 

Sorry you fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Sorry that you said no more when you knew there was and said it so your ugly ass girl could step up and get one. FUCK cock suckers. But ima get a Wii now cause i know whaat time to go and get one. Then a PS3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2006)

You said you were gonna get it in Feb


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2006)

> You said you were gonna get it in Feb


And he had a golden chance today.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> You said you were gonna get it in Feb



It was a PS3 fool, i get it anytime i can


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 5, 2006)

New Heavenly Sword Screen shots and info:

COBRAAA?

Important notes:

- You can switch weapons on the fly a la DMC3.
- Blood has been added to the game.
- Enemies won't just stand around they attack in groups and dodge attacks.
- There will be finishing moves to kill your opponents and bosses.

Game is looking pretty damn good.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 5, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> New Heavenly Sword Screen shots and info:
> 
> COBRAAA?
> 
> ...



Added some more Important notes...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> Added some more Important notes...



No... This game shadowed by assassins creed? I doubt that. Was DMC shadowed by God of war? Hell no. So hell no on this one. This game looks to be one of the sickest games coming out, and more excited for this then assassins creed.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 5, 2006)

> You can switch weapons on the fly a la DMC3. Must be the real-time weapon switch ala Genji
> - Blood has been added to the game. Expected. The game is violent enough why would there be no blood will be like the oddest thing ever.
> - Enemies won't just stand around they attack in groups and dodge attacks. Nothing special
> - There will be finishing moves to kill your opponents and bosses.Nothing special
> ...



Blood wasn't earlier in the game but thankfully they decided to add blood.
Switching weapons is always great to hear especially for this type of game. Great to hear that enemies won't just stand around waiting to get a beating a la DMC series. I'm looking more for Ninja Gaiden/God of War enemies were they actually put up some sort of a fight. Not bashing DMC the enemies are like that because of the whole combo system it needs to be that way. 

Which is why I put all of that as "important" info. No need to be "picky" about it.  

Also this may be "old" info but I like that fact you can pick up your dead enemies weapons and use them.




crazymtf said:


> No... This game shadowed by assassins creed? I doubt that. Was DMC shadowed by God of war? Hell no. So hell no on this one. This game looks to be one of the sickest games coming out, and more excited for this then assassins creed.



Same here I'm more excited to get Heavenly Sword rather then Assasins Creed. Mostly because it looks like this game is expanding much more as to what God of War did. God of War was a good game but there was more room for improvement.

Heh also looking forward to God of War 2. 

On a related note watch David Jaffe the Director of God of War games a bit drunk being interviewed.  

COBRAAA?

Looks like he started on pre-production on God of War 3 for the PS3.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 5, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> No... This game shadowed by assassins creed? I doubt that. Was DMC shadowed by God of war? Hell no. So hell no on this one. This game looks to be one of the sickest games coming out, and more excited for this then assassins creed.



DMC released on.... '02 I think... and GoW (god of war) released on... '05 I think. Usually when I think of overshadowed. I think of two new games being released around the same time. Last I checked both AC and HS are coming out on '07. And I was simply stating that AC will outsell HS. That is what I meant when I said AC will overshadow HS.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2006)

Well DMC3 Sold more then both Ninja gaiden AND God of war, and it came out only a few months difference. As for AC outselling HS, well i would think so seeing as AC is a multi-plat former and HS isn't  But I'm still more excited about HS as those combo's/graphic/enimes/story and about everything else, looks to be a 9.5/10 game


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 5, 2006)

Some reasons why Heavenly Sword will owned:


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 5, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Well DMC3 Sold more then both Ninja gaiden AND God of war, and it came out only a few months difference. As for AC outselling HS, well i would think so seeing as AC is a multi-plat former and HS isn't  But I'm still more excited about HS as those combo's/graphic/enimes/story and about everything else, looks to be a 9.5/10 game



I was mentioning the first Devil May Cry. Like I said. I only do my overshadowing perspective on when they release. And usually when it's the first game on the potential franchise. God of War was only beginning while DMC has already been established. Ninja Gaiden was released a year earlier.

Anyways by no means was I saying this game isn't going to suck. I expect good things from the game. My friend that I go to play the PS3 has planned to reserve it soon. It looks good. The gameplay has made me cringe at times. You males know what I'm talking about. Your lying if you haven't cringe at certain parts of the gameplay. I see it as a possible AAA game for sure. I just mentioned AC because they are the same genre and are releasing around the same time of the year (usually the time when game sales are somewhat down. If you worked at a game retail store you'd know this).


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2006)

heavenly sword though looks more action base as assassins creed seems to be following more of a prince of Persia feel. Both will be good but the combat system seems like a whole new thing in heavenly swords, very exicted.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> the combat system seems like a whole new thing in heavenly swords



The combat looks more or less God of War-like almost to a tee. The gameplay systems seemed so similar I wasn't very impressed much.

Attack, have rythm button sequences, yeah, God of War did that last year.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry but i haven't seen god of war do what that girl does on normal eneimes, just hell no. Game looks sick, and if we go by combat system then of course it's not brand new, hell nothing is.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 5, 2006)

I understand what your trying to say Belmont but the game still looks impressive. It may not be "new" but I like that sort of gameplay. The game looks smooth when it plays it has good presentation and graphiclly it looks impressive as well.

And it has balls Sword crutching!!! How can you not be impress with that? Have you no soul? :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> I understand what your trying to say Belmont but the game still looks impressive. It may not be "new" but I like that sort of gameplay. The game looks smooth when it plays it has good presentation and graphiclly it looks impressive as well.
> 
> And it has balls Sword crutching!!! How can you not be impress with that? Have you no soul? :amazed



I don't see how he isn't impressed yet he likes onimusha. This looks like a more evolved form of fighting. I don't think it'll reach the story quality but movements and game play it will surpass it.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 5, 2006)

I am actually going to agree with Belmont on this one, it looks like a God of War clone, like, they could have called it "Goddess of War" and I would have totally believed it. That isn't saying it looks bad though God of War was a great game.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2006)

Guess you can, but this looks like a even better combo system, so i can't wait. Plus something with the sixisix is suppose to be added. Either way looks sick.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2006)

I never once said it looks totally unimpressive. It's just im not wowed by the very similar gameplay. It could impress me, but right now it's a yawn, and a rather big one.

Now, me liking Onimusha has absolutley nothing to do with this. That game doesn't have a deep combat system, and that is clear by playing it. I never said it did like DMC or anything.

To counter the pointless bringing up of something I like, I bring up something 4X worse that you sadly like; Digimon games


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> I never once said it looks totally unimpressive. It's just im not wowed by the very similar gameplay. It could impress me, but right now it's a yawn, and a rather big one.
> 
> Now, me liking Onimusha has absolutley nothing to do with this. That game doesn't have a deep combat system, and that is clear by playing it. I never said it did like DMC or anything.
> 
> To counter the pointless bringing up of something I like, I bring up something 4X worse that you sadly like;* Digimon games*



Digimon games do suck with the exception of the DS one. Which is fun 

I brought up onimusha not because of the fighting system but the similar style, as i love onimusha and I'm asking how you like onimusha and not this like i do is beyond me.


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2006)

Seems like Kaz Hirai's opinion about the PS3's lifespan is different from Ken's, he said that a PS4 may come in 2010 at the earliest. 

Meh, I don't want the PS3 to last 10 years anyway, 6-7 should be more than enough.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2006)

Lololo opinions.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

Say new PS3 will be out 2011. Seems right, new products = more money *Looks to ipods *


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2006)

He said PS4, not a newer PS3.


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, PS4. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, and Ipod/phone is coming out now *Which i want* Which is a phone and Ipod, it's new, more money.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2006)

I think that's why it's called a iPhone >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh shit got a name? Nice. I wanna get one badly


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, you want a phone just because it has from Ipod (Apple)??

Lol.

How many phones out now have mp3 players?  ALL OF THEM.  So what's so damn great that you have to have this one?

I got an MDA and my phone plays MP3's, Emulator (roms), watch movies, naruto, bleach, (everything).  Plus I got wi-fi internet a full keyboard and a touch screen.  All I pay is 65 a month to T-mobile and I get free text messages, wi-fi internet and 1000 mintues free nights and weekends.

So tell me now, what is so great about an ipod phone or an "iphone"?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 6, 2006)

a lot of people pay for the name instead of the product.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 6, 2006)

> Wow, you want a phone just because it has from Ipod (Apple)??



No he possibly wants it down to the features it will rock.

Anyway eitherway I couldn't really care what decission they make, I am a customer so far they are doing their job in keeping me a customer so its kriss.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

YOUNGSTARS87 said:


> Wow, you want a phone just because it has from Ipod (Apple)??
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...



Because i want a Ipod *8 gig version* and a new phone? Why do you care what i get?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 6, 2006)

hes concern for your health


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

My health cause of my phone? Huh...


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2006)

Couldn't you sense any kind of irony?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2006)

I truly am concern 

I just wanted to point out the obvious.


----------



## Puma.D.Ace (Dec 6, 2006)

*Funny naruto Pic*


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 6, 2006)

If your going to post. At least stay within the topic of the PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

What the...wow.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't get it.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 6, 2006)

Well I got mine today, though don't have any games for it yet. Trying to think which one I should pick up. Any suggestions?

I'm not really into first person shooters so please don't say resistance.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

Genji 2/Madden/Call Of Duty/Dark kingdom game.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2006)

Seriously, Resistance is the only "must buy" of the PS3 launch lineup.  You could get something like Genji and you may be moderately entertained for now.

CoD is an fps crazy.  Otherwise I would have recommended it.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 6, 2006)

@crazymtf: Ah thank you.
I will look into all 4, Call of Duty 3 looks interesting despite first person. 

btw: Sorry to hear about that Toys R' Us thing.

@Stumpy: I see, I know there isn't much out, but I'll take almost anything right now. heh


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

I like genji 1, so 2 looked good, go for that. Only must buy would be resistance unless you like sports games, then you got madden and a few theres


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 6, 2006)

How about Ridge Racer 7? Any good?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2006)

I kind of forget that sports games exist when I think about the games that are available out there.  Strangely enough though, last weekend my brother visited and brought my Xbox with him and he brought Madden '07 with him.  I initially scoffed at it, but after playing it even just a little bit I am surprised to see that the series has really gotten very deep compared to what it used to be.  To me Madden was almost a new game from what I played in it's previous incarnations.

I would have to recommend Madden if sports is your thing.  I doubt I would ever find myself buying it though 

Ridge Racer 7... it's Ridge Racer... lol.  If you've played Ridge Racer then you will know what to expect, but if you haven't then you may want to consider it since it may all be fairly new to you.  I must warn you though I have heard many reports that Ridge Racer 7 does not go well with SDTVs at all.  If you have a decent HDTV then maybe it would be for you.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 6, 2006)

I have to say that I dislike fps titles. The only other fps I liekd was GoldenEye. I got my PS3 and then I got Resistance that I pre-ordered at EBGames. The reviews, gameplay and everything I heard could only mean it's a great game. I brought it home and then I hooked my PS3 up. I had a few hours of playing before work. 

I played it.

It blew me away. Resistance is truly a great game and even if you hate fps games you just have to pick it up. It's great. 

RR7 is also good and I have Madden and Tony Hawk too. They are alright games but Resistance is clearly the best.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2006)

Moondoggie said:


> How about Ridge Racer 7? Any good?



Get RR6 for the 360 if you have it. It has more detailed cars and textures, whil RR7 has a smoother lanscape and some lack of polish in comparison to RR6.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 7, 2006)

Moondoggie said:


> Well I got mine today, though don't have any games for it yet. Trying to think which one I should pick up. Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm not really into first person shooters so please don't say resistance.



It would have really helped if you told us what your into...
Resistance (sounds french if you ask me, they should have set it in France instead of England) is technically the only worthwhile game I have played on the PS3 at the moment.
If your into RPGS.... Untold Legends: Dark Kingdom I hear is an okay game to pick up.
If your getting a Racing game... RR7, despite my comments about it which I will kep to myself. 

Other than that I don't know what else. Fight Night Round 3 came out I think this week.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 7, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I have to say that I dislike fps titles. The only other fps I liekd was GoldenEye. I got my PS3 and then I got Resistance that I pre-ordered at EBGames. The reviews, gameplay and everything I heard could only mean it's a great game. I brought it home and then I hooked my PS3 up. I had a few hours of playing before work.
> 
> I played it.
> 
> ...


 
I was going to get Tony Hawk Project 8 for the Ps3 after playing the Demo on the XBox 360. But from what i am hearing from reviews(All I can go from) is that the 360 version is a lot better. I was going to get MSG, but yeah....

TY



Potentialflip said:


> It would have really helped if you told us what your into...
> Resistance (sounds french if you ask me, they should have set it in France instead of England) is technically the only worthwhile game I have played on the PS3 at the moment.
> If your into RPGS.... Untold Legends: Dark Kingdom I hear is an okay game to pick up.
> If your getting a Racing game... RR7, despite my comments about it which I will kep to myself.
> ...


 
Pretty much anything but First Person shooters, Turn-based RPGs, and Hockey. Anything else I am okay with playing. I am pretty open to different genres of games. Never thought I'd play another Zombie game but I picked up Dead Rising. heh

Though I might just get Resistance anyway because from what I hear from everyone it's *that *good. If it's really that good I am sure I can find enjoyment out of it like I did MOH.

TY


And thank you everyone else for the suggestions Crazymtf, Stumpy, Julius Belmont.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2006)

You welcome  Also remember Genji, despite it's medicore reviews, is actually pretty fun. I don't know if it's worth 60 dollars since it's only about 12-15 hours BUT if you enjoyed it, i guess it's worth it


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2006)

> Call of Duty 3 looks interesting despite first person


 Resistance is better...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2006)

All the Call of Duty's>>Resistance

Individually, maybe not


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2006)

Actually two wasn't that good. One was great cause it was just great. Three i hear is great aswell, and fixed the online lag problem. But resistance looks more interesting plus i like the creator's work alot.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 10, 2006)

The Ps3 lost its fire quick.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2006)

oh man I'll definiently have one by that time...but I wonder when it will be.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 10, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> The Ps3 lost its fire quick.


Well it's just launch.  Only about 400,000 people have a PS3 and quite frankly you can only say so much about Resistance since that is the thing on the PS3 right now.  Things will indefinitely pick up over spring/summer and especially next holiday season.  Many more people will have PS3s by then and there will be many games of interest.

The Wii thread is still going strong because many more NFers have Wii's than PS3s.  Xbox 360's thread is going well because it's been out a whole year already and has had it's time to develop and adapt.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Well it's just launch.  Only about 400,000 people have a PS3 and quite frankly you can only say so much about Resistance since that is the thing on the PS3 right now.  Things will indefinitely pick up over spring/summer and especially next holiday season.  Many more people will have PS3s by then and there will be many games of interest.
> 
> The Wii thread is still going strong because many more NFers have Wii's than PS3s.  Xbox 360's thread is going well because it's been out a whole year already and has had it's time to develop and adapt.



Exactly. When MGS4 comes...oh yeah


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 10, 2006)

I still have high hopes for the ps3.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 10, 2006)

FFXIII development video

Link removed


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2006)

> well dude u should have waited till the real incredible games are unleashed and


 Acctualy, NOT. Get it  when you can.  Now its too rare to get. But I'll go for the second batch....I'm only going to get more busy and after a few years they may gimp it....


----------



## MS81 (Dec 10, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> I still have high hopes for the ps3.



we all do other wise we wouldn't have one.


----------



## narutoenemy1009 (Dec 10, 2006)

Moondoggie said:


> Well I got mine today, though don't have any games for it yet. Trying to think which one I should pick up. Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm not really into first person shooters so please don't say resistance.



well dude u should have waited till the real incredible games are unleashed and the true power of cell and bluray are revealed in the 2nd gen games like Metal Gear Solid 4, Grand Theft Auto 4, Devil May Cry 4, Killzone 3,Grand Turismo 5, Final Fantasy 13 and countless other 3rd party games!!!!!!!!


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 10, 2006)

PS3 is toallly awesome im getting one for christmas dad got it what game to you guys recomend i should get?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

Resistance


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 10, 2006)

I might get that thanks o and join my PS fan club when i open it in like 10 min ok ill thell you guys when


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2006)

> PS3 is toallly awesome im getting one for christmas dad got it what game to you guys recomend i get?


1. Battletoads!! 
2. Hooked on grammer!


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 10, 2006)

ok up and running the url is admin            . join first two are co-owners


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 11, 2006)

Motorstrom getting some praise.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

That is the game I play on the demo at target! Its increadable.....I don't even like racing games...

that vid makes you appricate the effort put into a next gen game like ffXiii


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

I have played it a good bit.....and there is only one level available.....its so great crashing....


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 11, 2006)

I see that the final product is gonna look real good.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 11, 2006)

narutoenemy1009 said:


> well dude u should have waited till the real incredible games are unleashed and the true power of cell and bluray are revealed in the 2nd gen games like Metal Gear Solid 4, Grand Theft Auto 4, Devil May Cry 4, Killzone 3,Grand Turismo 5, Final Fantasy 13 and countless other 3rd party games!!!!!!!!



Heavenly Sword and Motorstorm are looking good as well and they will be coming out early next year.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 11, 2006)

I gotta reserve alot of games next year. I think I'll just use some money in my paycheck to put $5 on each game and through every paycheck have it build up.


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 11, 2006)

dues join my Fc the PS fc its in my spoiler in my sig but i agree motorstorm is pritty good i dont have a PS3 but i played the demo at target and its fun


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2006)

Motorstorm and heavenly sword and lair...i need my ps3


----------



## Mojim (Dec 11, 2006)

What type of game is Heavenly Sword? Never heard of it before


----------



## RockLee (Dec 11, 2006)

As far as I've heard, it's a action game with some platforming elements. Not so sure about the platforming, but totally sure about the action. It's recieved praise and the delay (intended for launch) may put some polish on the game. 

I'm curious about it, too.

Also, want FF13.  2008 is probably the launch date, though. I'll be seriously surprised should it be released this year.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2006)

Nah most likely 2008, come on it's Final Fantasy!!!  But for hevenly sword, think god of war, but like the next gen version


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 11, 2006)

Gah forgot about Warhawk chances of it being good are high. It's being made by the developers of Twisted Metal Games (1,2 and TM:B) The E3 Demon did have some problems but they have more then enough time to get the controlling of the aircrafts right since it's being released sometime in summer. 

Wonder if they'll make a Twisted Metal game for the PS3...  

On a "related" sony note Rogue Galaxy got a 9 and 8.5 from Gameinfomer magazine really looking forward to this game when it's released next month on the PS2. Buy it! Level 5 said that if the game sells well in the U.S. they'll do a sequel... which could end up on the PS3. :amazed


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

Man, I used to play the twisted metal games on ps alot.....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 11, 2006)

About Twisted Metal for PS3, it's been confirmed that they are making one for PS3. It was announced earlier this month so TM fans be ready


----------



## Mojim (Dec 12, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> As far as I've heard, it's a action game with some platforming elements. Not so sure about the platforming, but totally sure about the action. It's recieved praise and the delay (intended for launch) may put some polish on the game.


I like the sound of that  Must be a good game,hope so ^^



> Also, want FF13.  2008 is probably the launch date, though. I'll be seriously surprised should it be released this year.


Good,by that time PS3 price sure will drop 
I definitely can't wait for this game! 



			
				Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> About Twisted Metal for PS3, it's been confirmed that they are making one for PS3. It was announced earlier this month so TM fans be ready


Woot! another good news 
I'm a huge fan of Twisted Metal games.


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 12, 2006)

yo pple whats goin on what u guys talking about


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 12, 2006)

^ *Hand on Head ASCII*


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 12, 2006)

New Motorstorm video and Interview:


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 13, 2006)

getting a 60GB PS3 for christmas can't wait for it


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 13, 2006)

i'm getting mine when my dad comes back from Hong Kong. i think 360 for christmas though. and psp for birthday..lol...just catching back up


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

Lucky bastards I may get one for my b day in 6 months....


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah but my dad's not coming back till like next summer....lol...so no PS3 until then. my mom doesnt even know...someone's gonna die


----------



## Mojim (Dec 14, 2006)

You guys sure are lucky,i prolly will get my PS3 by late next year...that's what my father said to me


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 14, 2006)

Interesting leak on Assassin's Creed.  If it's true.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Secrets of Assassin's Creed Leaked?
Actress lets the premise of high profile Ubisoft title out of the bag in interview.
by Jeff Haynes*

December 13, 2006 - For months, we've been covering every scrap of information about Assassin's Creed, Ubisoft's Montreal's upcoming action game set in 1191 AD during the Third Crusade. As the assassin Altair, players are tasked with eliminating key figures on both sides of the war in an attempt to end the hostilities. Not only does Assassin's Creed offer new stealth mechanics thanks to its social camouflage feature, it also showcases new acrobatic maneuvers using the immediate environment around Altair that haven't been seen before in a game. While there were some curious hints as to whether or not the entire game would be set solely in the Third Crusade thanks to some of the video clips that have been released, we were looking forward to potentially changing the course of history.

Or will we? Interestingly, it seems as though the medieval action title isn't exactly what it seems. Looks like there's more of a sci-fi twist to the game than we initially thought. In an interview with IGN TV, Kristen Bell, the star of Veronica Mars explains her connection to the upcoming game. She also reveals the sci-fi premise behind the game: "It's actually really interesting to me. It's sort of based on the research that's sort of happening now, about the fact that your genes might be able to hold memory. And you could argue semantics and say it's instinct, but how does a baby bird know to eat a worm, as opposed to a cockroach, if its parents don't show it? And it's about this science company trying to, Matrix-style, go into peoples brains and find out an ancestor who used to be an assassin, and sort of locate who that person is."

We contacted Ubisoft for a comment on Bell's disclosure, but they were unavailable at the time this story was published. Looks like we'll be going back to the future with Assassin's Creed sometime next year.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow that game sounds kickass, thanks for the info.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2006)

That has been confirmed for months now, as the trailers hint at a sci-fi method, and the gameplay demo done by Ubisoft showed it to be the case too.

Your in a chamber and everything you are going through the game is a VR thing.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 14, 2006)

I want to see In-game screens of FFXIII versus.

you guys you think I should buy my friends 20GB PS3 or save my money to get the 60GB version?

(he left his PS3 over here since launch).


----------



## MajesticBeast (Dec 14, 2006)

60gb ofc ill get my ps3 when it releases in europe dont know what title to buy with it. Cant wait


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2006)

Involving europe


according to sony it will be launched on 03-03-2007 (if they keep their promise this time)

apparently we wont get the 20 gig pack

yes we are being forced to pay 600 euro


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 14, 2006)

its going to be a while before it comes out in europe so am sure you'll have plenty of time think about what title you want.


----------



## Aman (Dec 14, 2006)

Actually, the information in that rumor would be good news if true. What it says is that it will be released before the third week in March by the latest, and people are assuming 3/3 because of the numbers in the date and the huge update that's coming out then.

The rumor also says that it will cost 425 pounds, cheaper than what we thought it would be, and it's old news that we have to buy the Premium bundle, V-kun.


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 16, 2006)

hey PS3 rocks and so does the rest of the playstation family what do u guys think the best game for the PS3 is right now


----------



## Shepard (Dec 16, 2006)

^^Resistance: Fall of man, last time i checked


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 16, 2006)

ok cool thanks


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2006)

Motorstorm also kickass.


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah played it at target its cool


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 16, 2006)

We at Target like that people play our games!!!!! 

Also I want to head you PS3 loves up on the first PS3 title announced which is Dark Sector. I've never heard anything about it outside of it's name so I decided to check it out yesterday and I'm excited. Here's the link for it. It's well-worth your time and it looks godly. 

Like the producer said, it's Jack Bauer goes to Russia and becomes Wolverine*

Videos + Interview*
Check this out o.o 
*
IGN Interviews Dark Sector producer*

*
Dark Sector Eyes-On*


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2006)

Game it looking fuckin sick


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 16, 2006)

waiting for the dragonball z game for the PS3


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah dark sector is a badass game. reminds me of splintercell a bit but much more futuristic


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 17, 2006)

whats the best online game for the PS3


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> We at Target like that people play our games!!!!!
> 
> Also I want to head you PS3 loves up on the first PS3 title announced which is Dark Sector. I've never heard anything about it outside of it's name so I decided to check it out yesterday and I'm excited. Here's the link for it. It's well-worth your time and it looks godly.
> 
> ...



that's for 360 also but anyways I'm starting my training for VF5 so I'm playing VF4 right now. 

I think we focus on PS3 exclusives.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

Well today I played genji 2


god does that camera suck, do the developers even know what camera controlls are?

Game itself is repetive and boring as hell, do nothing but the same boring moves over and over and over

graphics kinda suprised me at the e3 it looked like a PS2 graphics level game



I bet genji 3 will be like "with great new features such as....realtime camera controlls"


I have yet to meet the giant enemy crab


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

MS81 said:


> that's for 360 also but anyways I'm starting my training for VF5 so I'm playing VF4 right now.
> 
> I think we focus on PS3 exclusives.



No it's for PS3/XBOX 360, not a exclusive to either. We shouldn't just focus on PS3 exclusives, there are alot of good games shared between both system 

@Vegitto - Sounds like i enjoy it like i did the first


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

*Lost planet may come to PS3. 
*


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 18, 2006)

For some reason, I found this extremely amusing.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> For some reason, I found this extremely amusing.



damn that's messed up that PS3 using wiimote to use Linux.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

PS3 can you use Wii-mote? Guess Wii is useless now


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 18, 2006)

yep thats it for the wii


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> *Lost planet may come to PS3.
> *



Old ( check the date august 26th) this has been discussed before in both the old PS3 topic and Xbox360 topic.

please stop with the minute Double posting stuff it  = no no according to the rules , unless its to bump a dieing thread.  Sorry this just irrirtates me and others.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

Itachi-X said:


> yep thats it for the wii



Ok and why? Do you actually think this will be used? Wiimotes work on computers, think in the games arent developed for that controlelr so it doesn't matter at all


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Ok and why? Do you actually think this will be used? Wiimotes work on computers, think in the games arent developed for that controlelr so it doesn't matter at all



It was a joke, he was going on with me 

And SS3 your not a mod, don't correct me


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> It was a joke, he was going on with me
> 
> And SS3 your not a mod, don't correct me



Wait so when you make a stupid mistake that has nothing to do with you making any mistake against the rules he cant correct you? So people cant correct eachoter only the mods can?


god fucking hell


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

What? He's always been saying to everyone "Don't double post" Yeah we get it, big fuckin woop, you post twice in a row, different information and OMG it's a crime? Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Aman (Dec 18, 2006)

Here we go again...


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2006)

> Old ( check the date august 26th) this has been discussed before in both the old PS3 topic and Xbox360 topic.
> 
> please stop with the minute Double posting stuff it = no no according to the rules , unless its to bump a dieing thread. Sorry this just irrirtates me and others.



No I think you are the only person annoyed to be honest. The guy contributes to this thread and I don't mind what he posts here as he doesn't derail the thread.



> Wait so when you make a stupid mistake that has nothing to do with you making any mistake against the rules he cant correct you? So people cant correct eachoter only the mods can?


Sometimes it is the way people ask.

And Crazymtf cool your jets a little, don't get worked up over non important issues.

Playstation 3 comes out around about March in the UK, let me think. I don't think I can get it then I plan to go to new york or something. I don't know if I get a job like right now I can get it just fine. I want Resistance looks like a good FPS too me, devil may cry, motorstorm and a lot of other games I can't think of now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

gunners said:


> No I think you are the only person annoyed to be honest. The guy contributes to this thread and I don't mind what he posts here as he doesn't derail the thread.
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is the way people ask.
> ...



Resistance is really a letdown gunners =/ its really buggy as hell

and it MIGHT be march, officially its not that date yet only a guy from sony that thinks its gonna be that date, every person I have spoken too suppliers too are betting on a september launch


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2006)

> Resistance is really a letdown gunners =/ its really buggy as hell



People I know like the game, so I will take the opinion of people who own the game.

The later it's released the better, I don't really have the money at the moment, well I do but its complicated I don't want it to come out early as I will be tempted to spend money I should be saving.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

Resistance was overhyped to be honest, graphics are not impressive, ragdolls are crap (shooting the tubes is fun though XD), for some reason quite alot of places don't even get bullet holes O_o; makes you wonder what they were thinking if a wooden crate doesn't get any bulletholes at all.

another annoying little thing is, fine you can shoot down a wall but there is nothign behind it, just a brick wall o___O, whats the point of the window, make it boarded up or something


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Resistance was overhyped to be honest, graphics are not impressive, ragdolls are crap (shooting the tubes is fun though XD), for some reason quite alot of places don't even get bullet holes O_o; makes you wonder what they were thinking if a wooden crate doesn't get any bulletholes at all.
> 
> another annoying little thing is, fine you can shoot down a wall but there is nothign behind it, just a brick wall o___O, whats the point of the window, make it boarded up or something



Graphic's not impressive? What the...yeah...

Ragdolls crap? You throw a grenade, they fly to the side...that's what ragdolls do. Oh noes bullet holes mean so much? You can shoot the wall for hours in Gears of war, after 14 seconds the bullet holes disappear, oh noes.

*- Last post - **No resistance is quite good actually. Played it for about 3 hours in total, two vistas so I'm just rounding it up. It's not buggy at all really, how is it buggy Vegitto? Maybe the Console you were playing on was but i had no framerate issues, graphics were great, online flawless...*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2006)

Multiplayer is the best i seen on resistance and with no slow down in 40 man , kinda surprising with all thats going on.

Resistances graphics are not bad, there pretty good but not as impressive as GoW's. But for a launch title they are pretty amazing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Graphic's not impressive? What the...yeah...
> 
> Ragdolls crap? You throw a grenade, they fly to the side...that's what ragdolls do. Oh noes bullet holes mean so much? You can shoot the wall for hours in Gears of war, after 14 seconds the bullet holes disappear, oh noes.
> 
> *- Last post - **No resistance is quite good actually. Played it for about 3 hours in total, two vistas so I'm just rounding it up. It's not buggy at all really, how is it buggy Vegitto? Maybe the Console you were playing on was but i had no framerate issues, graphics were great, online flawless...*



Corpses floating above the ground most of the time is awesome? These ragdolls feel stiff and crap



I played it for over 8 hours crazy -_-;

and at this level where there was alot of shit going on there were big framerate drops

The graphics are at the same level of HL2, they are NOT impressive at all.

bullet holes yeah

well sony shouldn't call their console he true HD machine at 600 bucks if it cant even do proper ragdolls and bullet holes


----------



## Shogun (Dec 18, 2006)

i try to have crazymtf on my ignore list but you guys have to keep on quoting his bullshit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Corpses floating above the ground most of the time is awesome? These ragdolls feel stiff and crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not the consoles fault, that's the developers. And isn't this their first PS3 game?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

That ragdoll on top of the air? Yeah never happened, tus i think the console you were on was buggy. 

Big framerate drops? Never, not once, in the whole time i played was there. And did you play online? It's fuckin flawless. 

There above HL2 graphics's, you must of been playing on a shitty screen. There not gears of wars, but there good none the less. As for for bullet holes, just laughing at you on that one. 

8 hours was quite a long time, where can you play it for 8 hours when it's not released where you live yet. And for 8 hours you only played one level?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

um no I played several levels, I play it at the gaming shop that I go to, the owner imported at japanese PS3. Today he also got the american genji 2 (which sucked hard)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2006)

He has mentioned before I think said store he goes to has imports. I think o.o


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh ok, well i don't know what was wrong with your copy, but i never heard of ragdoll problems such as that. And it never dropped, the framerate, i mean online it was like 20 vs 18 or something close to that, and not once did it have a problem. I would except online more then offline to have problems. Which level was it? Maybe i can ask my friend if he ever had problems on it, he played through the game twice. 

And yeah genji 2 wasn't going to be anything better then the first, but i enjoyed the first so yeah.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes he imports games, sells games at a lower price then any shop, has anime and manga, figurines, trading cards and so on, its a nerd's paradise not to mention that the owner is actually a gamer,anime,manga fan


he lolled so hard when I showed him my wing zero model


----------



## Hylian (Dec 18, 2006)

i dont think shogun can read what u said crazy 

anyway, i always thought resistence looked better than HL2,
but my computer sucks so i dont know..


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> It was a joke, he was going on with me
> 
> And SS3 your not a mod, don't correct me


lol yea what he said


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i dont think shogun can read what u said crazy
> 
> anyway, i always thought resistence looked better than HL2,
> but my computer sucks so i dont know..



Oh i know, it's why i don't mind saying it


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 18, 2006)

sup crazymtf


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 18, 2006)

you know which game will look better on PC than on PS3? crysis....


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2006)

Yo Crazy if you are there edit your last post you are probably being watched out. And shogun don't come in the thread and fuck up the thread by flamebaiting.

Overall I haven't really seen Resistance in action, the comments I have heard about it merrits me renting the game then buying it if I like it, as it has a mixture of feedback.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2006)

gunners said:


> Yo Crazy if you are there edit your last post you are probably being watched out. And shogun don't come in the thread and fuck up the thread by flamebaiting.



Excuse my Hitler-mode here, but you have no right in the universe to give people orders. You do it to me, and it's so annoying. Like a little kid whining. "U dun come bak in ere lol".

Now, I wanted to ask something. Oh yes, has Sony allowed the green light for God of War 3 yet?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2006)

God of War 3 will own you.

Ninja Gaiden sigma /2 will own the world.LOL

DMC 4 will own the Galaxy.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2006)

> Excuse my Hitler-mode here, but you have no right in the universe to give people orders. You do it to me, and it's so annoying. Like a little kid whining. "U dun come bak in ere lol".



Crazymtf is my bredrin and I generally tell my freinds too cool it down if I think they are going to get themselves in trouble. Shogun provoked him in this situation and I acknowledged that in my post.

In this situation I have the right to speak whether they have enough respect to listen is up to them but I did my part as a freind.

Pretty much. DMC 4 will own when it comes out plain and simple.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 18, 2006)

I sense great hate in this thread hate lately.  

Anyways here something positive some new Ninja Gaiden Sigma Screenshots:



Bigger screens here:


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 18, 2006)

looks so badass. i have the first one for xbox and it's so fun. i cant wait to play this one. btw, it's Sigma, not stigma....


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 18, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:


> looks so badass. i have the first one for xbox and it's so fun. i cant wait to play this one. *btw, it's Sigma, not stigma*....



You bastard! How dare you correct me.  

I kid I kid.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 19, 2006)

lol (gotta do what i gotta do)...btw, is that rei from NGE in ur sig?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

Man, some good games comming out.....maybe I can get one in 6 months....my b day. hehee


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 19, 2006)

@Gunner - Alright, i edited it, you right, not worth getting in trouble. 

@Ninja Gaiden - Looks nice, but 60 dollars is it? I already have black, unless it's like a few new levels, new cloths, and new moves i think i may pass. If it has all i said i might get it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 19, 2006)

It has everything Black has except more. 





> looks like their next on the list according to the japanese PS3 site:
> 
> Title name Sale origin
> 
> ...





DMC4 trial coming up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Along with GTHD too


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2006)

*ZOMFG*

Look at these clean Ninja Gaiden Sigma pics. 

[War of the Green Lanterns]


----------



## Kduff (Dec 20, 2006)

Why is Team Ninja wasting it's fucking time doing nothing but remaking Ninja Gaiden?  I've beaten the game twice, it's way too fucking hard, and I want a new Ninja Gaiden.

You know what they really need for this new remake?  A.I. that is SMART, not A.I. that is only hard because they enemies are way too overpowered.

Hopefully they're including this A.I. redo, because honestly, I don't want to play the game again unless it's less frustrating.  I masochistically fought my way through it twice already, and even though the game has gotten a lot easier, I don't feel like doing it again.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 20, 2006)

Eh, normally, re-releases with new content is a good thing, but what is this, the THIRD TIME we will be playing the same game, with a few things tweaked, it looking sharper, and filler content? At least make it like Subsistance, where the content alone makes it worth it. Or like KHIIFM and just add so much shit that belonged their in the first place.

I don't see why Tecmo is letting them push Ninja Gaiden from the Xbox on the PS3 with some more stuff. Then again, Itagaki has very small involvement with it, as opposed to the older versions of Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 20, 2006)

it's suppose to give ps owners the experience we had with Ninja gaiden.

believe it or not some ppl didn't play it because they didn't have a xbox.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Eh, normally, re-releases with new content is a good thing, but what is this, the THIRD TIME we will be playing the same game, with a few things tweaked, it looking sharper, and filler content? At least make it like Subsistance, where the content alone makes it worth it. Or like KHIIFM and just add so much shit that belonged their in the first place.
> 
> I don't see why Tecmo is letting them push Ninja Gaiden from the Xbox on the PS3 with some more stuff. Then again, Itagaki has very small involvement with it, as opposed to the older versions of Ninja Gaiden.



I agree on remaking it a third time, like really...what the fuck? But it's good for people who didn't own a XBOX i guess. 

As for why it goes on PS3. It's team ninja man, they change to whatever system is more powerful. You didn't know this? It's been like this since "Dead Or alive"


----------



## MS81 (Dec 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> As for why it goes on PS3. It's team ninja man, they change to whatever system is more powerful. You didn't know this? It's been like this since "Dead Or alive"



Crazy Itagaki didn't have nothing to do with this. his right hand man is working on this so don't even go there, I know what you mean though Itagaki used the dreamcast,PS2,Xbox all for the same f-ing game.

does any1 know how to make a japanese account for PS3?


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 20, 2006)

MS81 said:


> does any1 know how to make a japanese account for PS3?


 
Give this a try:


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

MS81 said:


> Crazy Itagaki didn't have nothing to do with this. his right hand man is working on this so don't even go there, I know what you mean though Itagaki used the dreamcast,PS2,Xbox all for the same f-ing game.
> 
> does any1 know how to make a japanese account for PS3?



I know, but still even if it was Itagaki, he goes on whatever system is the strongest. Like you said, he did it dreamcast, ps2, xbox


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 20, 2006)

i nevered played ninja gaiden


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 20, 2006)

New White Knight Story screens

Link removed


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

Game is looking sick


----------



## Morita (Dec 20, 2006)

*I got meh a ps3!*

Guess what I GOT A PS3!
Yesterday my brother and I went shopping around town for the family. So we bought some stuff and then he was like hey lets go into costco.. I was like "dude you know you need a card right" and hes like "your lieing" so somehow the guy at the door though we were with a group of people that just walked in LOL. So we look around and a guy says what do you think about the playstation 3 and im like yeah its pretty rad but I cant find any anywhere. And then I see about 20 60 gig ps3s stacked up with a controller and genji bundle. Me and my bro are all like Wow!. So it was 700 bucks so I called my mom and we got one because we have been looking for one forever. It turns out that I have to wait till christmas because my dad will be less mad if we show it to him then, then now. He probally wont be mad because he wants one and were giving it to him as a present. I cant wait! Lol. And then we went to target and bought resistance because thats the best launch title. I cant wait for christmas!


----------



## Nihon (Dec 20, 2006)

Lucky. I cant wait till I get my hands on one.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

Nicejob, wish it was that easy here


----------



## Gene (Dec 20, 2006)

I thought a 60 GB was supposed to be $600.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2006)

I need pictoral proof.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 20, 2006)

At first I couldn't tell if it was White Knight or not because it doesn't have the characters from the Trailer.

Looks like they'll be doing what you can do in Suikoden games which is control an entire army. Which I like. 

I'm gonna take a guess and say that blond hair girl is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Princess.




A be nice if you can play as different characters like in Suikoden 3 and see from their perspective view including the bad guys.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Techno said:


> I thought a 60 GB was supposed to be $600.



it's a bundle though since it has genji and prob an extra controller. the same happened for 360. i walked into costco and there was a whole palette


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 20, 2006)

cool hey me to im getting one for christmas to problly getting motostorm or somthing idk but im getting one to i dunno if its 20 or 60 gig though


----------



## Kduff (Dec 20, 2006)

MS81 said:


> it's suppose to give ps owners the experience we had with Ninja gaiden.
> 
> believe it or not some ppl didn't play it because they didn't have a xbox.



Well I DON'T believe it.  It's just Team Ninja pumping out the same game with prettier graphics and a little bonus stuff so they can make more money without actually taking the time to make a new, original license.

It's about money, not "giving ps owners the experience we had with Ninja gaiden."

And your stupid, sarcastic "believe it or not" line is frayed from overuse.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 20, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Well I DON'T believe it.  It's just Team Ninja pumping out the same game with prettier graphics and a little bonus stuff so they can make more money without actually taking the time to make a new, original license.
> 
> It's about money, not "giving ps owners the experience we had with Ninja gaiden."
> 
> And your stupid, sarcastic "believe it or not" line is frayed from overuse.



well if it was about money then they would've put it on 360 now wouldn't they?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 20, 2006)

kduff, dude chill out. there are several ppl who never got an xbox because they're loyal sony fans. now they can play the same awesome game without having to go buy another system.

so MS81, it's going to be ps3 exclusive? fock.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2006)

Why is it everytime someone doesn't own a XBOX system it has to be cause there a Sony fan. Why not a nintendo Fan? What are ninendo fans? Guys that changed there mind? Oh...yeah...

Anyway thanks for the info gutsu, i can't wait for White Knight now


----------



## Aman (Dec 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Why is it everytime someone doesn't own a XBOX system it has to be cause there a Sony fan. Why not a nintendo Fan? What are ninendo fans? Guys that changed there mind? Oh...yeah...


You don't know how dumb and biased you're sounding right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2006)

Just asking why it's always sony fans. I heard plenty of Nintendo fans hate the XBOX too, when i got it i even got yelled at by two people on gamefaqs who said i should of only got gamecube and more games -_-


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 21, 2006)

Sony more or less strokes the ego stick again, and possibly shoots itself in the foot by claiming noone will be able to use all of the PS3 power.

Like it isn't disconcerning enough that people say its difficult to code on.

And lol @ him wanting PS3 games to NOT be labeled as video games. Way to go, Phil Harrison. You dumb fuck.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2006)

Well in truth no one will be able to use it 100%, none of the systems use 100% of there power, not PS2, XBOX, Gamecube, not XBOX 360 and Not PS3 or Wii *Maybe Wii later down the line.*

As for not calling them video games, this is why i think all the reps from the companies are retards


----------



## slimscane (Dec 21, 2006)

Stating "PlayStation 3: Late, expensive, and incompatible"


"The fervor for PlayStation 3 has diminished since the long lines, stampedes, and shootings demonstrated the desperate lengths people will go through to get their hands on the console."

Ken Kutaragi Promises New AV-centric PS3
Sort of like PSX 2, I guess?

What would Phil want to label them if not video games?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 21, 2006)

Playstation 3 miniture console reading devices.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 21, 2006)

> Sony more or less strokes the ego stick again, and possibly shoots itself in the foot by claiming noone will be able to use all of the PS3 power.
> 
> Like it isn't disconcerning enough that people say its difficult to code on.



 he is right. Granted it is pretty obvious no one will be able to use the full power of the PS3, it's the same with other consoles you generally don't tap the full power of the console just when you figure out the consoles working the hardware becomes dated.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 21, 2006)

Sony loses another exclusive; Not Metal Gear, not Devil May Cry, but Virtua Fighter 5. A more developed version at that is set for the 360 (C), while the PS3 will get the older one (B). Arcades have had the default (A).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Well in truth no one will be able to use it 100%, none of the systems use 100% of there power, not PS2, XBOX, Gamecube, not XBOX 360 and Not PS3 or Wii *Maybe Wii later down the line.*



 they where hitting the limit with thet ps2, the only machine that it was stated   they did not reach the limit of was the Xbox.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2006)

They reached the limit of Gamecube then? Didn't think so, i thought it still had more power or something. 

LMAO@ Pc world...

@Virtual fighter, wasn't this confirmed like 8 hours ago?


----------



## Aman (Dec 21, 2006)

No, they didn't reach the Gamecube's limit.


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 21, 2006)

i got a 360 and im getting a PS3 i dunno about the wii though but what ever im not like that


----------



## slimscane (Dec 21, 2006)

Aman, are you sure you aren't saying that because the Wii is basically a Gamecube?  I kid, but seriously, they will always develop new techniques that will get more power out of any given system, but it gets to the point where things start to plateau and the hardware just seems to _feel_ dated, that, in my opinion, is when the system is, for all intentional purposes, maxed out. There is no way that you could say "I can _tell_ that the system has more in it, that it can do better," there is no spreadsheet that exists saying "this system can do this and this and this, and the best graphics possible look like this" to which you can compare it to. It is silly.


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 21, 2006)

really nintendo is gonna lose the video games war there allways 3rd


----------



## Aman (Dec 21, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Aman, are you sure you aren't saying that because the Wii is basically a Gamecube?


Yes, I'm sure.


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 21, 2006)

well it really is just a gamecube


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey Itachi; your posts have nothing irrelavant to do with any of this, so please be quiet before the big dogs teach noobs like you the meaning of *POTATOE*.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 21, 2006)

> ou don't know how dumb and biased you're sounding right now.



Aman how was that dumb and biased. It was actually an open minded post. Why is it everyone who doesn't own a 360 is a PS3 fan? To me it is a decent question.



> Hey Itachi; your posts have nothing irrelavant to do with any of this, so please be quiet before the big dogs teach noobs like you the meaning of POTATOE.



Your post didn't have relevance either, and ''noob'' how long have you been here for?

Virtual fighter going to 360, some how I am not shocked and I don't care either. It wasn't a game I planned on getting anyway I prefer Tekken too it. I might purchase it too hold me off I don't know.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 21, 2006)

gunners I bet this will make you happy.

Ken Kutaragi Promises New AV-centric PS3


----------



## Aman (Dec 21, 2006)

gunners said:


> Aman how was that dumb and biased. It was actually an open minded post. Why is it everyone who doesn't own a 360 is a PS3 fan? To me it is a decent question.


First of all, that wasn't the only thing he said, second of all of course not all gamers that don't own a 360 are Sony fans... It's not the question I was talking about, I was talking about the post as a whole and yes it sounded hella biased. Meh, I'll just leave it there since this explanation was more than enough. >_<


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 21, 2006)

Lololo link spam.

And *picard* @ how long I've been here for. I think they have something called a join date for a reason, and that has ABSOLUTLEY nothing to do with noob-ness. You fail at not knowing the difference between newb and noob.

noob = annoying person who is ignorant. newb = newbie to ____[insert whatever it is said person is new to]. He is a mix of both


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2006)

There's different noobs? What has this world gone to 

@Aman - Not really biased, just see it as stupid that Sony fans are the only ones to hate XBOX. I mean Nintendo's side bitched more about it's size then anything else.


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 21, 2006)

damn u pple are mean im just trin to be friendly


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, there is no reason to start talking about Wii being last, etc etc, especially when noone else is even talking about it.

And crazy, welcome to the 1990's.


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 21, 2006)

like ur sig shoop da whoop!!!!!!!!!!! cant get enuf


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Well, there is no reason to start talking about Wii being last, etc etc, especially when noone else is even talking about it.
> 
> And crazy, welcome to the 1990's.



Welcome to the 90's? These words are retarded


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Welcome to the 90's? These words are retarded



lol. the fact that there are different types of noobs mean that people are just retarded


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 22, 2006)

lol anyway let get a new topic whats ur fav thing about the PS3
mines it that u can play and comnnect just about anything with a usb to it


----------



## nydo (Dec 22, 2006)

I was really considering getting a PS3 so I could play Gran Turismo, but with some news that I've heard, it's really starting to turn me away from it.  

AnimeNfo

Synopsis for the lazy people who don't want to click the link:  Basically, you buy the game with nothing on it, and you need to buy your cars and tracks with real money (no, not the GT credits).  To have all the cars and tracks, it'll basically cost you around $300 - $400.  :x


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 22, 2006)

Itachi-X said:


> lol anyway let get a new topic whats ur fav thing about the PS3
> mines it that u can play and comnnect just about anything with a usb to it


 
-The Internet Browser is a nice
-Sixaxis is fun to use sometimes
-Being able to create memory cards for PS2 and PS1 games.
-Just sliding the disc into the Ps3 is a nice addition
-The USB ports like you mentioned
-Creating a Japanese PS account
-Region Free for PS3 games

That's about it for right now, I really haven't tapped into everything just yet because I don't want to mess anything up and have to reset the Ps3.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 22, 2006)

i read that PS3 can do dual HDMI? has anyone tried this?


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 24, 2006)

Some slight correction on someone's post on White Knight screenshots awhile back there weren't from that game but from a game called Bladestorm. It's being made by Koei which explains why it looked somewhat similiar to Dynasty Warrios gameplay in the screenshots.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 24, 2006)

Got me a PS3. D:

So I have Marvel Ultimate Alliance. Should I return it and get the Gundam game?

What games should I have for it? I already have Resistance. Any other good ones?


----------



## King Bookah (Dec 24, 2006)

Keep your game, don't touch Gundam.  The general view on the game is that, it's easily the worst game on the PS3.  Stick with MUA and Resistance.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2006)

Any thoughts on playing games from the HD? 

BTW, I found a site were you can get a 60GB PS3 for 500$ if you buy two. So if anyone is interested .....pm me.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 24, 2006)

I would take that offer if I had the money at this time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 25, 2006)

Zeno said:


> Should I return it and get the Gundam game?



Do that and I wish death upon you. I even am angered at you even CONSIDERING buying that shovelware peice of asspaste.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 25, 2006)

Hardware Sells in Japan:

Hardware - This Week | Last Week | Total 2006 Sales | Lifetime Sales
1.) Nintendo DS Lite - 319,708 | 309,630 | 6,761,521 | 6,761,521 
*2.) Nintendo Wii - 108,237 | 85,439 | 544,034 | 544,034 
3.) PlayStation 3 - 70,942 | 50,171 | 308,949 | 308,949 *
4.) PlayStation Portable - 48,962 | 28,930 | 1,641,910 | 4,324,866
5.) PlayStation 2 - 37,730 | 30,460 | 1,365,857 | 20,070,481 
*6.) Xbox 360 - 17,168 | 35,343 | 160,014 | 230,580 *
Souce: 

The PS3 is doing better then expected it's hanging in there should do better next year once it gets games like DCM4, MGS4, FF13, WhiteKnight etc.

I pity the Xbox 360 Blue Dragon did well in it's first week but on it's second week it's not even in the top 30 Gaming sells in Japan. In just one month the PS3/Wii has passed the Xbox 360 sold in total in Japan.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Hardware Sells in Japan:
> 
> Hardware - This Week | Last Week | Total 2006 Sales | Lifetime Sales
> 1.) Nintendo DS Lite - 319,708 | 309,630 | 6,761,521 | 6,761,521
> ...




Umm  i made a thread dedicated to sales oF japan /Europe/ USA and well not sure if you noticed but i allready posted all of this.  ( just wanted to let you know )

Venus Versus Virus anime thread

But ya Ps3 doing allright during its holiday sales. Although not as good as the PS2's.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 25, 2006)

> Umm i made a thread dedicated to sales oF japan /Europe/ USA and well not sure if you noticed but i allready posted all of this. ( just wanted to let you know )



Okay...  

Just wanted to discuss this in the thread so...



> But ya Ps3 doing allright during its holiday sales. Although not as good as the PS2's.



The PS3 is selling better then the PS2. Maybe you meant the Wii?

It isn't bombing as some people expected it's hanging in there even if it's being expensive. Looking forward to how the Hardware sells look for both the Wii and PS3 it's gonna be a close race for 1st place in Japan.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> The PS3 is selling better then the PS2. Maybe you meant the Wii?
> 
> It isn't bombing as some people expected it's hanging in there even if it's being expensive. Looking forward to how the Hardware sells look for both the Wii and PS3 it's gonna be a close race for 1st place in Japan.




No During the PS2's holiday launch the PS2 was selling much higher than what the Ps3 is. Of course this is  because of  Supply reasons and High Price reasons . The Ps2 launch over in japan first weekend was 900k then 400 and kept pace like that for about the rest of the holiday season ( christmas etc)


But ya it is selling pretty well , although i want to see the figures after the holiday season is over.

First place in japan is DS l and will most likely allways will be. Console wise? umm hard to say hard to say at this point in the game but overall i think DS will stay on top.

But ya 360 is not going anywhere in japan and it is really sad seeing Ps3 and Wii beat its lifetime sales in 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 25, 2006)

> No During the PS2's holiday launch the PS2 was selling much higher than what the Ps3 is.



I was talking about current hardware sells.



> First place in japan is DS lol and will most likly allways will be lol. Console wise? umm hard to say hard to say but overall i think DS will stay on top.



No question that DS will keep on selling like crazy it's officially uber God status. But my previous post when I said who would be number one I meant home console wise not handheld. Still to waaaay too early to declare Wii being the winner of this gen war.


----------



## cygnus (Dec 25, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> I was talking about current hardware sells.
> 
> 
> 
> No question that DS will keep on selling like crazy it's officially uber God status. But my previous post when I said who would be number one I meant home console wise not handheld. Still to waaaay too early to declare Wii being the winner of this gen war.




But you corrected him when he initiated the conversation about one thing. ie You corrected him when he was right, not you. and then said you were talking about a different thing, admitting you completely misread the initial post.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2006)

Well the way SS3 post went it was pretty vague that he meant all holiday seasons, so gutsu wasn't really wrong in answering the questions.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 25, 2006)

okay so the PS3 is doing good in Japan big deal folks.(it's expected)

Now if the 360 was doing good then that would be a big deal.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 25, 2006)

Does anyone have a guide to installing YDL (linux) on the PS3? I found this:
Click Here

But it is before YDL was released so it seems the author was only going by a guess.
[EDIT] Nevermind, seems he payed for his copy.

Anyone using YDL?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 25, 2006)

MS81 said:


> okay so the PS3 is doing good in Japan big deal folks.(it's expected)
> 
> Now if the 360 was doing good then that would be a big deal.



that would be ridiculous. ps3 is cheaper in japan as well so that's another reason for it to do better


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 25, 2006)

MS81 said:


> okay so the PS3 is doing good in Japan big deal folks.(it's expected)
> 
> Now if the 360 was doing good then that would be a big deal.



that would be ridiculous. ps3 is cheaper in japan than other countries so that's another reason for it to do better. japan has a huge sony fanbase


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 27, 2006)

Breaking news!!!!

Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection has just been released at the Playstation Store in Japan!!!!! That means it will be released here soon if not today.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2006)

Tekken 5 fuckin owns


----------



## MS81 (Dec 27, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Tekken 5 fuckin owns



did you dl it?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2006)

Well i have tekken 5 dark Res for PSP, so I'm guessing it's similar and that game owns


----------



## Zenou (Dec 27, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to connect my Bluetooth mouse & keyboard to the PS3? The PS3 is a Bluetooth hub, after all.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 27, 2006)

Zeno said:


> Can anyone tell me how to connect my Bluetooth mouse & keyboard to the PS3? The PS3 is a Bluetooth hub, after all.


 
I believe it's Settings --> Accessory Settings --> Register Bluetooth Device--> Pick the device

Then the PS3 will do the rest for you.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 27, 2006)

Moondoggie said:


> I believe it's Settings --> Accessory Settings --> Register Bluetooth Device--> Pick the device
> 
> Then the PS3 will do the rest for you.



The only thing I see under Register Bluetooth Device is BD Remote Control or Microphone/Headphone, nothing else.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 27, 2006)

EDIT: ^Have you tried Microphone/Headphone to see if it will still pick up on the Keyboard and Mouse because it will scan the room?


----------



## Zenou (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah, tried that. The only thing it picks up is "ZENO". No idea wtf that is. I have a keyboard and mouse, so I assume it should at least pick up two things.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 27, 2006)

I see.

Did you hold down the main button on the your bluetooh device if possible on your model while scanning? I believe after 10 seconds it should light blue on the device.

Another method for now if problems continue is to use the USB adapter.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 28, 2006)

Gundam Musou sceenshots:



It's a being made by NamcoBandai and Koei. Gameplay will be similiar to Dynasty Warriors. I'm actually looking forward to it...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2006)

Similar to DW? Oh hell yeah


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 28, 2006)

This is horrid....

Devlopers of crappy Gundam games + developers of hack hack hack hack hack games that are turning into turds joining to create a game?!

As long as it isn't as laughably bad as Crossfire was, then eh.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 28, 2006)

the pics looks cool I might get it.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2006)

That gundam game looks Nice! I don't even like gundam....


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2006)

^Either do i anymore. 

Just was wondering if anyone thinks this is legit? 



Everyone says it is and they used it, but i was wondering anyone on the forum believe so too.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks thats a nifty site. It knew my area code! What don't you trust?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 28, 2006)

Just bought a PS3 two days ago with Resistance and it is pretty cool.  Despite it getting a bad rating, I still plan to get Sonic the Hedgehog for the system because I like Sonic and I am hoping for it to be like Sonic Adventure.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Thanks thats a nifty site. It knew my area code! What don't you trust?



I do trust the site, i just wanted to make sure if i go i get one


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 28, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^Either do i anymore.
> 
> Just was wondering if anyone thinks this is legit?
> 
> ...



i used it but the numbers were pretty off. it was just like wiiseeker.com. it said all walmarts would have 54 wiis on launch day. more like 28 at the one i went to and 15 at another one. and it was also saying 20ps3's at walmart when walmart was saying they only had 6 and maybe 6 more later


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2006)

Numbers don't matter cause i'm going early, it's just to make sure they ARE getting one.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 29, 2006)

About Sonic, actually believe it or not 1up has finally played the PS3 version and they said it takes away most of the 360 version's glitches, fixed the controls and have reduced the loading times dramatically. Anyway here's what it says. 



> Quote:Besides the obvious delay of the PS3 version from the 360 version, we've had no proof that SEGA was doing anything at all to fix the game. Though some speculated it was being fixed through the two release date delays, there was no proof towards this.
> 
> Though not exactly a confirmation, 1-Up has now played the finished PS3 version.
> 
> ...


----------



## conceptz (Dec 29, 2006)

So I'm almost finished Resistance (I think), what should I conquer next??

BTW, anybody try out the Gran Turismo HD Demo yet? It's super sweet.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2006)

Tekken 5, how big is it? I am getting a PS3 in two days


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Tekken 5, how big is it? I am getting a PS3 in two days



it's like 600-700 megs on the playstation store but I made Japanese account.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 29, 2006)

How do I make a Japanese account? Walkthrough...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2006)

Why do you need one? 

Man my piggybank is smaller than I thought...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 29, 2006)

I heard stuff is cheaper using Jap accounts.  Don't know never tried it, wish someone would explain all details including how to register for one.

I'm still on Resistance (multiplayer), would be nice to get something new (which is good of course).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2006)

So far Resistance is the only game to get for the PS3, and will be like that until the big hitters get exact dates and start being pumped out.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2006)

^Well it's like every system, of course it has one big game, and has to wait for good ones. Same as 360 and Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^Well it's like every system, of course it has one big game, and has to wait for good ones. Same as 360 and Wii.



ya one big game but should also have a good varity of good games to back it up. 360's launch did not have it Wii's did.


but anyways i wanted to ask if there was anything new on White Knight story recently?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2006)

No nothing new yet. Few pages back there's new pictures. So it's suppose to be like a game where you have like 40 characters you can use or something like that. I forget but KN should know.


----------



## conceptz (Dec 29, 2006)

I was thinking about getting Fight Night Round 3, it has pretty good reviews so far. Anybody played it yet?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2006)

It has a first person mode, but besides that, if you have the 360 version, there is no reason to buy the PS3 one.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2006)

Why in the blue hell would he ask about the game if he had the 360 version -_-


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2006)

Im saying overall you poo face.

If you have the 360 one, no reason to get this. Unlike some multi-console games that are drasticly different per console [Ghost Recon 2 for example]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2006)

Well besides ghost recon sucking major balls i think he would know since the game doesn't look any different except for the first person view.

Anyway i'ma probably get Fight Night 3 for PS3 aswell, so yeah go for it Concept. Looks fun.


----------



## Nexas (Dec 29, 2006)

ZoMg  
I'm so bidding for this.


----------



## Evi (Dec 29, 2006)

I got a PS3 on the 20th.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2006)

Overall, just get the ps3 version...

that site with ps3s for 500 is selling out....


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm glad I got mines but I should've waited til some of the bugs is out.

my buddy is getting his in Feb or March so he will get a non-defective one.

mines sometimes act like it don't want to start.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah get the PS3 version. It's great. 

I wonder when Tekken's being released, I need to do some info search on it right now


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2006)

I wonder if the PS3 shop will ever get VF4, then I'll be excited.  Tekken just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## King Bookah (Dec 30, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah get the PS3 version. It's great.
> 
> I wonder when Tekken's being released, I need to do some info search on it right now



Is Tekken DR for the PS3 in english?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2006)

MS81 said:


> mines sometimes act like it don't want to start.



Heh, my PSP does that. It also had a dead pixel as soon as I turned it on for the first time 

But it's things like that which make me not want to buy a console until the kinkers are fixed out. PS2 had problems for a couple of years with problems D:

Also: lol @ Ghost Recon sucking major balls. If you suck at tactical shooters than yah, it does. It's just hard as nails.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Heh, my PSP does that. It also had a dead pixel as soon as I turned it on for the first time
> 
> But it's things like that which make me not want to buy a console until the kinkers are fixed out. PS2 had problems for a couple of years with problems D:
> 
> Also: lol @ Ghost Recon sucking major balls. If you suck at tactical shooters than yah, it does. It's just hard as nails.



I don't suck at shooters, game just sucks ball compared to better shooters. I'd put even call of duty and battlefield above it and i don't even buy those 

*Bioshock is now for PS3 aswell, rejoice pS3 owners you get to now play it aswell *

What naruto personality you have?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection for PS3 is english. Most of the Japanese game is actually in English outside of the attack names believe it or not but yeah it's in English. It hasn't come out yet though so wait a while. 

Unless you plan on buying the import which isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2006)

> PS2 had problems for a couple of years with problems


 Like what?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2006)

DRE's for example.

And lens issues. Both of which you can manually fix yourself.

Slimline had the big adaptor recall, but that was it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

I hear the PS3 is the cleanest system Sony released in terms of hardware. No problems or anything i mean.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 31, 2006)

New FF13/Versus Screens:

tak

tak

tak

source: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks like Nicole Kidman but actually good looking.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 31, 2006)

FF13 looks like serious business I need it now.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2006)

I fail getting the Playstation 3  Stupid ticket bullshit system....i llose


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 31, 2006)

^What happened?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2006)

I go there a half an hour early and when we finally get inside after my balls are already frozen they tell us "We gave tickets out at 6 A.M." So we couldn't get any. God it pisses me the fuck off -_- i gotta go for a bundle now :*(


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 31, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I go there a half an hour early and when we finally get inside after my balls are already frozen they tell us "We gave tickets out at 6 A.M." So we couldn't get any. God it pisses me the fuck off -_- i gotta go for a bundle now :*(


 
Geez, sorry to hear that.
I guess all I can say is keep trying, but I am guessing that's the last thing you want to hear. heh

I heard that some bestbuys are carrying a lot, but that's just a rumor.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 31, 2006)

Poor Crazy.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm going to order the bundle from gamestop, i needed a extra controller and wanted Resistance full auto 2 so i think it works out better that way.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 31, 2006)

When life gives you lemons you have to make lemonade.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 31, 2006)

^STFU

But those pics expired.....


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 31, 2006)

Moondoggie said:


> Geez, sorry to hear that.
> I guess all I can say is keep trying, but I am guessing that's the last thing you want to hear. heh
> 
> I heard that some bestbuys are carrying a lot, but that's just a rumor.




it's not a rumor. my friend works there and they got a new shipment of i think 30 ps3s? and what's funny is that the gaming department decided to scatter them around the store so there was no chaos. didnt really work cause ppl started screaming all over the place. PS3!!! PS3!!!

dumbasses though cause next door is a compusa and they've got 11 just sitting there. called them today and they're still there....lol


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 31, 2006)

Idiots always go to the biggest retailers


----------



## rasengan08 (Dec 31, 2006)

yo peeps whats the topic?


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 31, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> ^STFU
> 
> But those pics expired.....



1.5 Human Error Processor #2 and #3 announced


Invoke - Executioner Ciel


Invoke - Executioner Ciel

Short and I mean short FF13 trailer eh more like a teaser I guess:

VirtualDubMod


----------



## conceptz (Dec 31, 2006)

So I beat Resistance, it was alright. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I expected a huge mega Chimera boss but there wasn't.


 There's probably going to be a sequel.

What did everybody else think?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 1, 2007)

I play multiplayer all the time, I think the game rocks.  Again I'm older so my opinion may vary from a younger person.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah It's definitely going to be a sequel.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2007)

Lol.  I could get a ps3 easy if I had the money.....


----------



## Aman (Jan 1, 2007)

^Easily? How?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, I could go to my local walmart or use the internet...also target.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2007)

^See what i mean. Why is it so easy for you but not. I called EVERYWHERE = Sold out. So i had to go for the bundle.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 1, 2007)

Different place of residence.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2007)

It's not fair


----------



## Aman (Jan 1, 2007)

Where do you live Kaki?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh, Eastern shore MD, salsibury. 


Too bad we don't know each other better.....


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah, i would of bought one from you  Owell atleast you can get it whenever you want


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2007)

No, I can't. I have no money so I'd be arrested most likely....


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, i would of bought one from you  Owell atleast you can get it whenever you want



lol. same here. have the money. but then i'd spend all my money.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2007)

What system was it that prints money? the DS?


----------



## RodMack (Jan 1, 2007)

^ I believe it was the Wii.


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2007)

Nope, that's the DS.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 3, 2007)

Final Fantasy XIII Brief TV Spot


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2007)

So short, but not bad. I hope my PS3 comes soon


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 3, 2007)

When is it expected to come?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2007)

Well it said on the site 1/5/07 is the shipping date but now it's change to 1/17/07 so i e-mail them and they said they would respond in 24 hours. I hope it gets out this Friday and not have to wait a extra week, cause i really ant some PS3 action


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 3, 2007)

Just bought my PS3 as well on BestBuy website.  

They still have 60GB PS3's available on Bestbuy website so if you got a credit card go go go!

Westinghouse LCD HDTV


Mine is expected to arrive on 1/8-1/16/2007

^ So um... it's going to arrive at my place between the 8th to 16th? Not exactly sure lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2007)

Fuck they have better bundles, NOOOOO


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Fuck they have better bundles, NOOOOO



Where have you bought your PS3? And what bundle did you have to get?



> What system was it that prints money? the DS?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 3, 2007)

damn....still this good deal but I hardly have enough money on my own...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Where have you bought your PS3? And what bundle did you have to get?



Gamestops 60 gig deal, which is good, but best buys are cheaper.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 3, 2007)

RodMack said:


> ^ I believe it was the Wii.



...

.......

That printing thing was around even before the Wii's spotline in any part of 2006...hell, it goes as far back as 2005.

Just...just....
???????????????????..___
???????????????.._??~^*??. . . ??*^~???_
????????????...._?-^*?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .*^-??
????????????.?-* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .*??
??????????....,-*. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .'*-?
?????????.....,/' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . '\?
????????......,/' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ;;'|
?????????.? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ;;;;;;;;;|
'????????..? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,;;;;;;;;;;;'|
????????.? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .,;;;;;;;;;;;;;?
??????????- , _ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .;;;;;;;;;;;;;/
????????| . . . . _? ' - , _ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ;;;;;;;;;;;;/
??????......|??_ . /? .?*~-?_ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ;;;;;;;;???*-?
??????.....( . . ?*'?? . . . . ?*~-?_ . . . . . ., - ' ?.,;;;;;;?-^*': ?-^ .)
???????.?*-? . . . .?~??_ . . . . '*^-?_ ., '' . .?-^*?'*);-*: : ': : :|
???????.'?. _*>? . . . . . *^??_ . . . . *^-?_?/? . . .?'::: : :? ??): :?
???????..\/ . ?*^~??_ . . . . .*^~- . . . . *? . . . '|:::: : : : : :?-*
????????\, .._. . . . *^??? . . . . . ._ . . . . . . '|:::: :_ : :?-'
??????????/' .'|-~? . . . .? . . . ?-^*"*^- . . . . ."-?:::::??\
???????..?'./ .,/' . ,/ . . . . _??-^*_?-~,? . . . . . . . .:::::: :\
???????.?./' ./' . ./ ?\ . . . ? . . *?"~" . . . . . . . . . . .::.:.'\
????????' /' ,/' . ./. . ??-~-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :.:.:\???_
?????......|'? ? . ,/. . ,/. . . .'\ . . . . ._ . . . . . . . . . . . . .|:::.:.:\*-?*-?_
????.........|' .?' . / . . / . . . . .'? . . . . .-?? ' - , _ . .\ . . . . |:::.:.: | .'?:;:;:*??_
??????..|. ? . ? . .?'-?. . . . .!? . . ?-^* . . . . . . . . \ . . . |:::.:.:'/ . |:;:;:;:;:;:?*\~???_
?????.....| .' . .' . . "\:::"-?. . . .?*^* . . _?-~?^^ . . . .'? . .?':::.:./ . .|:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;'?:;:;:;?*^-
????........'\?.... . . . .'??:::. "-?_ . . . .??"_?-^". . . . . . | . /':::.:./ . . ?':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'?:;:;:;:;:;:
??????....*-?:::. . . . "^-? . . "-? .^**??_??~* . . . . / ,/':::.:./ . . .?':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'?:;:;:;:;:;
'????????*-?:. . . . . .'"-?. . .|'?? . ? . . . . . . .?-"-*:::.:?/' . . . |:?:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'?:;:;:;:;:
?????.............*-? . . . . . . "-?. |;:;*-? . . . . _??~*'?:::.?-" . . . . |:;"-?;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;'?:;:;:;:;
?????????._\ . . . . . . . . ?':;:;:;:?*^^^*'-?."~??_?-"'. . . . . .|:;:;:;"-?:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:|:;:;:;:
???????._??^*;:'| . . . . . . / .|';::;:;:;:;:;:/:;:'"-? ?-"?'*-?. . . . . |';:;:;:;:;"-?:;:;:;:;:;:;:\:;:;:;
?????....../':;:;:;:?/. . . . . . ./ .?:;:;:;:;:;:;/';:;:;:;'"-\::::::'"-? . . . |;:;:;:;:;:;:;"-?;:;:;:;:?-":;:;:
??????.?:;:;:?-"\ "-? . . . . . ./-?:;:;:;:;:;/';:;:;:;:;::'? \:::::\ ."-?. .'|:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;"-?':?-";:;:;:;:;
??????.'\;:;/":;:;'\ . "??_ . . / .'|:;:;:;:;/':;:;:;:;:;:;:;|,/::::::\' . "-?|';:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;"-?:;:;:;:;:;:
????.........'\/:;:;:;:;:\ . . . ?\/' ./:|???_;/':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'|::::::::::\. . .|':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;"-?:;:;:;:;
??????.,/':;:;:;:;:;:;'? . . . . . '\;|:;:;,/':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'\:::::::::::\. .|:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;')';:;:;:
?????..,/';:;:;:;:;:;:;:|"??_ . . ?-"/:?-";:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;\:::::::::::'\ |:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;/;:;:;:;
???......,/';:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;'?:;:;:?*^^*;|(;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'\:::::::::::\|:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;/:;:;:;:;:
????,/':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;|':;:;:;:;:;:;|:;\:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;'\::::::::::'|':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;/':;:;:;:;:;
???.,/':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;|;:;:;:;:;:;:?':;:;\;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:\:::::::::|';:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;/;:;:;:;:;:;:
??..,/:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;?':;:;:;:;:;:?:;:;:;"-?:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;\:::::::|;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'/;:;:;:;:;:;:;
??,/:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:?':;:;:;:;:;:?;:;:;:;:;:"-?:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;'\:::::|;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;/;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;
?.,/:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:,/':;:;:;:;:;:?:;:;:;:;:;:;:;"-?:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:\:::|:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'/;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 3, 2007)

What's the next big game that is suppose to come out for the ps3?


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 3, 2007)

Motorstorm in late Feb or early March then Heavenly Sword in March. Supposely Ninja Gaiden: Sigma is a Spring release as well.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 3, 2007)

Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion - Feb 01
F.e.a.r - Feb 13
Virtual Fighter 5 - Feb 20
MotorStorm - Feb 27
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six® Vegas - Mar 01
Heavenly Sword - March 06



So far.
Really looking forward to Heavenly Sword.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 3, 2007)

Heavenly Sword I have high hopes for.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 3, 2007)

> Really looking forward to Heavenly Sword.


 Same here....

And a number of other games as well....


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 3, 2007)

> And a number of other games as well....


 
^What would some of those be?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 3, 2007)

Assasin's creed
half life delux
Maybe oblivion.......meh
motostorm
bladestorm

That should do untill my birthday and summer rolls around.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 3, 2007)

oh god. heavenly sword looks soooooooooo amazing. it'll be a reason to by a ps3....lol


----------



## Kaki (Jan 3, 2007)

I know, I saw an ad thing, where she took this crazy combo into the air....that has been a major video game dream of mine for a while.....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 3, 2007)

The best stuff starts happening February and beyond. We can expect alot of great titles coming out.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 3, 2007)

I know, so by the time I get one I can get nice games with it....
maybe around may-june will work. 

I hope the price goes down fast......so I can get one and games as well.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 3, 2007)

Too bad I won't be getting a ps3 until next holiday season.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok got my e-mail from gamestop, it's still being shipped out Friday  Thinking of getting another game, either genji or untold *For friends untold would be good* But i donno at the moment.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd voete genji but I forgot what untold was.....

[DB]​_Pokemon​_Diamond​_And​_Pearl​_001​_[31E15CF9].avi  what do you think?


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 3, 2007)

Still waiting for this game by Naughty Dog...

Walter ftw...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2007)

^Game looks sick. For people who own PS3, recomend me some games? I'm already going to have "Resistance, Full Auto 2, NBA 07"


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 3, 2007)

whats there to recommend when theres barely any good games for the PS3 as of late.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2007)

Very soon there will be nice games. 

Oblivion, Motorstorm, half life.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 4, 2007)

Half Life for the PS3??


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2007)

BeaThemDown said:


> whats there to recommend when theres barely any good games for the PS3 as of late.



I don't need high rating games to get enjoyment out of games 
*
 Should i get "Need For Speed: C" "Gran Turismo HD" "Ridge Racer 7" or "Fight Night 3" ?*

Which of these would you guys go for? I'm leaning on either Fight Night or Gran, followed closely by Ridge Racer and last need for speed.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 4, 2007)

I would say get Ridge Racer follow by Gran Turisom HD an Fight Night third.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2007)

So far

Ridge - *1*
Gran T - *0* 
Fight Night - *1*


*Edit - Taken NFS out till it drops to 40 bucks, which will be very soon 
Here

^Kicks ass *


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2007)

> Should i get "Need For Speed: C" "Gran Turismo HD" "Ridge Racer 7" or "Fight Night 3" ?


 Personaly, I'd say first get FN3, then when it comes out get motorstorm, and skip the others....
depends on how much you like raceing...but GT is better than RR7. Though, I'd pick NFSC over both...
Personal style. 



> Half Life for the PS3??


 YES, including episodes One and Two, Team Fortress 2, and Portal.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2007)

Finally get to play half life 2, couldn't due to my crappy graphic card. As for the games, i was leaning towards fight night after looking at some videos. getting motor storm def, and ima get fear cause i like all the different versions *360/PC/PS3*


Edit - What kind of mic do i get for PS3? I hear the blue tooth, anyone know a cheaper one, i don't really have 50 bucks to spend on a mic.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2007)

damn I gotta wait til Ninja Gaiden and Holy sword come out to get a decent game right now.

(I wish Capcom would give us the DMC4 demo already).


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 4, 2007)

MS81 said:


> (I wish Capcom would give us the DMC4 demo already).


 
I second that.
The Playstation Store could be so great with some more demos.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah I know moon it could be as good as the xbox live.

atm it don't hold a candle to it.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe even that Heavenly Sword Demo from E3, I could fight those guys over and over again all day. heh

But that's probably too good to be true.....why put that sony? when you can provide us with Lemmings.


----------



## Aman (Jan 4, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn I gotta wait til Ninja Gaiden and Holy sword come out to get a decent game right now.
> 
> (I wish Capcom would give us the DMC4 demo already).


Holy Sword?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2007)

^I think he meant heavenly sword. 

I'm getting the game tomorrow instead, it's now between

Ridge Racer 7 - 1 
Fight Night 3 - 1
Which one!!! 0_0!!!


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ^I think he meant heavenly sword.
> 
> I'm getting the game tomorrow instead, it's now between
> 
> ...



Me personally I would get fight night, though I passion for boxing.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2007)

Get fucking fightnite. According to the tiny poll it won. 
It is more fun (in our opinions), and it's cheeper (I think). 

Enjoy, you lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ^I think he meant heavenly sword.
> 
> I'm getting the game tomorrow instead, it's now between
> 
> ...


 
Well I only have one of the two, Fight Night 3, so it gets my vote.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2007)

Haha thanks, and yeah ima get fight night  *But both are same price *


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah I meant to say Heavenly sword.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2007)

Just wanted to show you guys this link. It's motorstorm and maybe I'm blind cause i played the imported version only two days ago and i feel they match gears of wars in graphics but take a look at those. Are they bad? Cause i was just told in a topic they were subpar and i want to make sure my eyes are going...


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm a racing guy, so out of the original choices, i would have gotten NFS, but after playing RR6, i hardly think RR7 is even close to being worth the money. more like a game to rent than buy.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2007)

Well i never played any ridge but i did play some NFS's, there fun but nothing "Great" but GT is fun too. I dunno, but im going for Fight night it seems.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 4, 2007)

Motorstorm doesn't look as good as Gears, but indeed it does look good.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2007)

^You got to play it? So lucky!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2007)

Is it hard to make a jap account?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2007)

Let me know how online play goes.....


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh i played online resistance alot, it kicks ass, and lag free.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2007)

sweet, how did you connect?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 5, 2007)

Crazy did you finally get your PS3?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2007)

He said he got it and played it.....right.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 5, 2007)

Motorstorm Preview:



High Def Version:




Looking great, I am really starting to get into that theme song beat too. heh


----------



## MS81 (Jan 5, 2007)

damn I need DMC4 right now all I have is Genji 2  I thought it would be as good as pt.1

I made a Jap account because on the playstation site it said that a DMC demo would out soon.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 5, 2007)

It's not hard to make a Hong Kong account. It's in English unlike the Japanese PSN. Also they aren't picky about your HK address as long as your debit/credit card is right.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2007)

did anyone conect with wi fi yet?


----------



## Akira (Jan 5, 2007)

> damn I need DMC4 right now


I fully agree, but living in the uk i would probably need the ps3 first.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 5, 2007)

My local gamestop has had 8 60 gig PS3s for a week now, if anyone wants one xD

Honestly if you really do I'm sure we could work something out.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but -



Basically, since the SixAxiS doesn't have force feed back, the system doesn't know how to send signals _for_ force feed back. Bad news for racing fans, especially since sony systems have always had great racing games.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2007)

The best raceing game is comming soon....motostrom.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 5, 2007)

hmmm....the demo dissappointed me...so i'd say the best racer for ps3 would have to be GT5....but w/e


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2007)

Racer. Well Motorstorm is a differant type of racer than GT series . its like comparing  Sanfransico rush to Gran turismo. I like motorstorm more than GT because i like that type of racer more than what GT offers.


To be honest i really want a good Crazy taxi game, sega has not made a good crazy taxi game since the first one


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Racer. Well Motorstorm is a differant type of racer than GT series . its like comparing  Sanfransico rush to Gran turismo. I like motorstorm more than GT because i like that type of racer more than what GT offers.
> 
> 
> To be honest i really want a good Crazy taxi game, sega has not made a good crazy taxi game since the first one



That's cause there was NEVER a good crazy taxi.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2007)

crazy taxi 1 rocked the music fit well with it and all. but after that they ruined it expecially adding a jump in the game ( wtf)

history lesson! crazy taxi was an orginaly property of Acclaim but sega bought it off them a few years back when acclaim went bankrupt


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2007)

Crazy Taxi 1 was pretty fun but got old fast. I did like it but i can't say i loved it.


----------



## conceptz (Jan 5, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet, but -
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, since the SixAxiS doesn't have force feed back, the system doesn't know how to send signals _for_ force feed back. Bad news for racing fans, especially since sony systems have always had great racing games.



You've got to be fucking kidding me. One of the main reasons I got a PS3 is for GT5....


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2007)

That doesn't make sense. Force Feedback? Isn't that Rumble? Well motorcross doesn't have that and it's a great game.


----------



## conceptz (Jan 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> That doesn't make sense. Force Feedback? Isn't that Rumble? Well motorcross doesn't have that and it's a great game.



That means when you turn the steering wheel, it won't have any counter force, just like driving on ice.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh the wheel, lmao, sorry wasn't paying attention. Eh good thing i use the real controller instead.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya, I didn't even know they had a wheel yet.....don't worry maybe they will make a different wheel later.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't know if any wheels are out yet, the point is that no wheel they release _can_ have force feedback, it just isn't possible apearantly.

Personally, I have never been that big into racers, I am just not as naturally good at them as I am other genres. I do much better with arcade style. I liked the first Crazy Taxi, but what they really need to do is make another good SF Rush, that is my favorite racing game ever, well 2049 is my favorite, but that isn't the point.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2007)

ah your right slime  SF 2049 was a great racer i liked that alot and they do need to make another good one. I would not mind another Hydro thuner thats for sure.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe they will also use the controller as a wheel.....a small one.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 6, 2007)

Technically that's true. 

In the control setup on Motorstorm you can switch the controls to motion controls. Not sure exactly that works but apparently it works like a wheel. I tried to play it the traditional motion control way (you know, standard placement and turn) and my guy kept turning to the right.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2007)

maybe its just weight shift...


----------



## Spike (Jan 6, 2007)

Hearing all the talk about Crazy Taxi make me want to find my old Dream Cast. I think DC is really underestimated, at least I had alot of fun with it


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 6, 2007)

will the PS3 be capable of playing PS2 games?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2007)

Of course, but your sig is too big. use 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 tags


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 6, 2007)

all of my sigs?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 6, 2007)

It's able to play them, but as of right now, the quality is worse than what the PS2 can do.

Im not a fan of using B/C, so I would say if you have a PS2, use that for PS2 games.


----------



## conceptz (Jan 6, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Technically that's true.
> 
> In the control setup on Motorstorm you can switch the controls to motion controls. Not sure exactly that works but apparently it works like a wheel. I tried to play it the traditional motion control way (you know, standard placement and turn) and my guy kept turning to the right.




I tried that, it's kind of shitty. I noticed there was a significant lag time compared to using the controls.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, the motion controls don't seem to work all that well, its just not up to par with what it should be. 
(But they work perfectly on the Wii racing games xD.)
I don't know if this is the game itself, or just a flaw in the hardware.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

They didn't have fight night yesterday. I went with my friend and nothing, only resistance and a few others. So I guess I'll have to wait for my birthday to get it


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2007)

When's your birthday...

And how DARE you put a sad face when you HAVE a ps3....


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't have it yet  I'm getting it Monday/Tuesday when it suppose to come in the mail 

Birthday is January 31st


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 6, 2007)

Just bought a pre-owned Resistance game at Gamestop for $54.99 still don't have my PS3 the UPS truck should come to my house in wednesday.

My rant about Gamestop:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ugh!

I went to the Gamestop store near me to buy Resistance and the person working there was like "Eh you should get the Xbox 360 it has Gears of Wars"

I was like   yeah I was gonna tell him I don't give a darn about his opinion nor do I want to hear it. But my mom was besides me she helped me take my games that I had for the Xbox (not 360) while I carried the Xbox to sell it for store credit. So I just said "Yeah whatever"... Then he said "Well I do plan on getting a PS3 when DMC 4 comes out again I was...   

Finally got my store credit used some of it to buy a pre-owned Resistance game got the fuck out of there.

I wish Gamestop workers were more like robot drones that you see at Walmart, Target etc where they just tell you how much money it is then you pay get the receit the end. Is it that much to ask?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 6, 2007)

Well he was just trying to get you to buy a better game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Well he was just trying to get you to buy a better game.



Me owning Gears of war. Me playing resistance 6 hours.

Resistance>>>GoW. So no you fail. 

@Gutsu - And the guy should shut the fuck up, it's not his business of what you want. Some guy told me to get a DS when i picked up a new psp and killzone, i told him to fuck himself and never went back, plus i hate those bastards, always annoying me to buy new stupid games i know i won't like, this is why i have to travel 20 extra blocks *Without a car mind you* To get a game these days. Just ignore him, he fails at life.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Me owning Gears of war. Me playing resistance 6 hours.
> 
> Resistance>>>GoW. So no you fail.



You're one of the few that believe that, so no I'd say you fail.


----------



## Aman (Jan 6, 2007)

2Shea said:


> You're one of the few that believe that, so no I'd say you fail.


Yeah... **


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

2Shea said:


> You're one of the few that believe that, so no I'd say you fail.



Many believe that. Only difference is the "Critic's" and "Casual" gamers gave GoW more attention and such for it's graphics. It's why it's spoken so much but when i go online in Halo 2 and other shooters it's never talked about as good, everybody saids it's overrated, which it is. 

And you said "He was trying to get you to buy a better game" I said you failed cause not to everyone is GoW better. Actually rate a few games on my 360 list high, 2 on gamecube, many on ps2, 1 on wii, 1 on ps3, and many on xbox. So yeah he wasn't trying to get him to buy him a better game, he just wanted his opinion out when it wasn't needed or asked for.


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2007)

Wasn't trying to get him the better game? It might've been none of his business, but many think that GoW is the GOTY.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 7, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Just bought a pre-owned Resistance game at Gamestop for $54.99 still don't have my PS3 the UPS truck should come to my house in wednesday.
> 
> My rant about Gamestop:
> 
> ...


Honestly they are telling u the truth the only games I have for ps3 is Genji and FOM(resistance).

IMHO this was the worst(and I do mean worst)Launch ever for Sony or any console.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 7, 2007)

16 seconds of the new FFXIII trailer

wacky waving inflatable arm waving toob man


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh, thanks. 



> Resistance>>>GoW. So no you fail.


 Correct, but resistance is not the prime shooter either. Its just the first.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 7, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> 16 seconds of the new FFXIII trailer
> 
> this out


Nice one


----------



## MS81 (Jan 7, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Oh, thanks.
> 
> Correct, but resistance is not the prime shooter either. Its just the first.



WTF dude why you negged me for my honest opion?

I would never do nothing like that to you 

could you read the post that is exactly what I meant.

I have a ps3 so I don't know what you think I'm getting at.


----------



## hyakku (Jan 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> It's why it's spoken so much but when i go online in Halo 2



LOl IRONY.

A halo 2 fanboying saying any other shooter is worse than halo? Thats unheard of!

I love halo to death, but everyone knows you dont take the word of a halo fanboy for any gaming choices.

Also gutsu, the guy was just making conversation, damn did it make you that mad that he likes 360?

and crazy, the general concensus is gears > Resistance, not by much mind you I haven't got a chance to sit down and play, but I can say Gears on Insane is a totally different game almost.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

hyakku said:


> LOl IRONY.
> 
> A halo 2 fanboying saying any other shooter is worse than halo? Thats unheard of!
> 
> ...



I'm sorry does anyone read what the fuck anyone says anymore? I said Halo 2 and OTHER Shooters, i play lots of them, halo 2 is what i was playing a hour before i posted that is all...fanboy of halo, you obviously haven't seen the arguments against halo I've had. Also it's a difference when someone says "Oh GoW is a nice shooter played it?" or "Get GoW it's better" Like he doesn't no what the hell he wants. 

@Aman - Many think Britney spears and 50 cent are good artist...

MS81 - I wouldn't have negged rep you or anything but your sadly wrong. Worse launch ever? Were you not here for PS2 or DS? These were by far the worse.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I'm sorry does anyone read what the fuck anyone says anymore? I said Halo 2 and OTHER Shooters, i play lots of them, halo 2 is what i was playing a hour before i posted that is all...fanboy of halo, you obviously haven't seen the arguments against halo I've had. Also it's a difference when someone says "Oh GoW is a nice shooter played it?" or "Get GoW it's better" Like he doesn't no what the hell he wants.
> 
> @Aman - Many think Britney spears and 50 cent are good artist...
> 
> MS81 - I wouldn't have negged rep you or anything but your sadly wrong. Worse launch ever? Were you not here for PS2 or DS? These were by far the worse.



well I don't have a DS but I have a Japanese PS2.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 7, 2007)

hyakku said:


> LOl IRONY.
> 
> 
> Also gutsu, the guy was just making conversation, damn did it make you that mad that he likes 360?



The way he said it was like he was questioning my decision in getting a PS3 look yeah I know there aren't too many great games right now for the PS3 but I'm looking towards  long term like Motorstorm and Heavenly Sword which will be coming out soon. I couldn't care less as to what he thinks about the PS3 nor having him questioning my decesions.

And yeah when I go to a store I'm not looking forward to start a conversation with the store clerk just buy or sell my games get my receit The End.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 7, 2007)

Sony Ships 1 Million PS3s in North America by end of 2006



Congrats to Sony, gotta admit I was a bit skeptical. heh


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

Yay, now where the hell is my PS3, i want it already 

The more i look at resistance and ridge racer 7 and full auto 2 the more i want it


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 7, 2007)

I wish I was really into FPS', I would have gotten resistance.
Though I gotta admit playing the demo over and over again can be fun.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2007)

They are ALL OVER now, Bestbuy has a stack of 15 right as you come in. No case or anything. All 60 GB. 

damn...


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 7, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> They are ALL OVER now, Bestbuy has a stack of 15 right as you come in. No case or anything. All 60 GB.
> 
> damn...


 
Are you saving up?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea, I'm trying to raise funds...legaly.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yay, now where the hell is my PS3, i want it already
> 
> The more i look at resistance and ridge racer 7 and full auto 2 the more i want it



Same here still waiting for my PS3 right now all I have is looking at my copy of Resistance...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2007)

To those that have one, When  you play a dvd is there a create loop freature?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Still not shipped out, ima about to smack gamestop!!!!


----------



## Mojim (Jan 8, 2007)

Man! I'm jealous of you guys for getting your PS3 so fast!

I don't even know when the PS3 will come to this part of the world >_<


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol it's ok it'll come soon. Plus the time it gets there there will be so many great games. Europe is lucky IMO since the PS3 IS region free you can just import all the games we get around the time you get your PS3, and if it is indeed March there going to be alot of fun games by then. Sorry i love my XBOX 360 but i still think PS3's lineup beats it  Just so many great games i can't see me not playing it more then 360. But don't get me wrong i love 360, hell play it 2-3 hours a day, and eventually plan on getting a Wii when i see better games, but at the moment 360 is the most fun i'm getting out of the gaming world followed by PS3 since i've played resistance and Fight Night 3 i can't wait to get my own 


List of upcoming games and date. God Def Jam, eye of judgment, and Heavenly sword close together? This is fucking insainly good


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2007)

Still 3 months until it gets here, and there're probably all booked so I couldn't bother.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

^You live in UK then? Well if it's anything like here you can get them on the streets *From reports, i haven't seen any* So don't worry. Plus you can order some good import titles.


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm not so confident in the new Def Jam game.  They took away almost all the things people liked in the first 2.  No grappling, no 4 player, not to mention they are trying to make it like a "real" fighting game.  The only thing I like better about Def Jam Icon is the graphics and the more interactive backgrounds.  

God EA, why ruin a good thing? I would've been content with beefed up graphics, more customization and more rappers, I would not have cared about online.  (End useless rant)


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> I'm not so confident in the new Def Jam game.  They took away almost all the things people liked in the first 2.  No grappling, no 4 player, not to mention they are trying to make it like a "real" fighting game.  The only thing I like better about Def Jam Icon is the graphics and the more interactive backgrounds.
> 
> God EA, why ruin a good thing? I would've been content with beefed up graphics, more customization and more rappers, I would not have cared about online.  (End useless rant)



4 Player is still there, and so is grappling. I don't know where you heard they wern't. This looks to be the best one yet, where you can actually do some sick moves using objects. I hear one of the newest things is using a car hood and clapping it on there head. There adding blood and online. If the things you said they took out, can i see where they say that? I don't care for 4 player but grappling, how can they take that out? All fighters have that.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 8, 2007)

@crazymtf: That's for Europe..but i'm from Asia,south east asia that is ^^.At my place,when it comes to the big boys consoles,they will always come late...i mean really late,except X-Box 360.Too bad though,over here X-Box is not too popular here.

I'm guessin' PS3 will come here by middle or late this year ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

aziM said:


> @crazymtf: That's for Europe..but i'm from Asia,south east asia that is ^^.At my place,when it comes to the big boys consoles,they will always come late...i mean really late,except X-Box 360.Too bad though,over here X-Box is not too popular here.
> 
> I'm guessin' PS3 will come here by middle or late this year ^^



OH i'm sorry i didn't know. Well when it does come out you can import alot atleast


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 4 Player is still there, and so is grappling. I don't know where you heard they wern't. This looks to be the best one yet, where you can actually do some sick moves using objects. I hear one of the newest things is using a car hood and clapping it on there head. There adding blood and online. If the things you said they took out, can i see where they say that? I don't care for 4 player but grappling, how can they take that out? All fighters have that.



Here's one of the articles concerning DFI.  I'll try to find that developer interview I read awhile ago.


U r right tho, grapples are still in, but still no 4 player.  To make a long story short, they got rid of Aki and decided to make the game themselves.  Why get rid of Aki?


----------



## Mojim (Jan 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> OH i'm sorry i didn't know. Well when it does come out you can import alot atleast


Yeah I guess I can do that .But then again I have to start saving up alot :sweat

Damn! that Heavenly Sword looks gorgeous and awesome! 
Is it RPG game?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 8, 2007)

I forgot when Heavenly Sword drops?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 8, 2007)

^March 6th.

@aziM: Somewhat, think in terms of God of War.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Supposly March 6th but it could change. 

Heavenly sword is action based more, look at God Of War and you get a picture. 

@Gaara - Ah i see what you mean. It is a bit different but the whole music idea sounds fun, i have to see where it's going but it does look fun.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 8, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> ^March 6th.
> 
> @aziM: Somewhat, think God of War.



thanks Moondoggie.


----------



## conceptz (Jan 8, 2007)

Anybody else annoyed at the screen dirt effect in MotorStorm?

It's very badly done and it's not like it hinders your view or anything. It's just annoying.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

^Hummm not really, it goes away in 2 seconds, it's like Gears of war's blood splat, though it happens more then Motorstorm due to me chainsawing the hell out of people. 

*Europe will be reciving PS3's in MARCH* 



Look at the bottom


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 8, 2007)

Heavenly Sword does look pretty good, like God of War with a female.  Should be a great game to play until the inevitable God of War 3.  Still, I'm more anxious to play DMC4 than anything.  Beefed up DMC3, how can it NOT be great?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

^Yeah i can't wait for DMC, it's going to be fucking great


----------



## MS81 (Jan 8, 2007)

DMC demo should be coming soon.

did anyone make a (jap) or HK account?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Pretty sure KN did, he got tekken that way.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 8, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> ^March 6th.
> 
> @aziM: Somewhat, think in terms of God of War.


Sweet,I like GoW game .Then Heavenly Sword is a must buy game for me 
Ty Moon and crazy ^^


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 8, 2007)

Sixaxis gets an EMMY! :amazed


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep, I heard about that. :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice, saw this in the Wii topic, ignoring all there bitching, i would also think the WiiMote would get it before Sixaxis but i guess the Wiimote isn't for everyone.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 8, 2007)

Lmao, Nintendo got slapped in the face right there. I guess, they see the sixaxis  as more practical, eitherway I am not bothered now about the controller feeling like ''cheap plastic'' though I never was meh.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 8, 2007)

gunners said:


> Lmao, Nintendo got slapped in the face right there. I guess, they see the sixaxis  as more practical, eitherway I am not bothered now about the controller feeling like ''cheap plastic'' though I never was meh.



Now we have proff that the Sixaxis> Wiimote mhuhuhuhuha!!! Sony wins nextgen wars!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just joking don't take what I'm saying seriously lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol i bet you Nintendo fans *Most of the bored here* Will come in and say "No bitch, it was fixed" Cause I'm sure Sony would PAY to win an award...some people make me crack up. They won cause not everyone likes the Wiimote. Believe it or not people can have different opinions, but that shit don't fly if anything good happens for Sony it seems


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't make such a big deal about it, it won an award. It's not like the other consoles haven't.  Doesn't matter what we think about it, we didn't make the decision.  I guess this feels great after everything that happened though...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

When i put "" it usually means i think it's very funny when people such as sishiou are getting mad.


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2007)

Then stand back and laugh. 

Although I really don't get that award...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

^Nice, me too, i can't wait to see more videos about it.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 8, 2007)

BTW if anyone wants to know Sony's PS3 Conference
is:



> January 9, 2007, 1:00 PM - 2:00 PM
> Playstation 3 Conference
> Sony CES Booth



Dammit Sony you better let us see some new stuff from Lair and Heavenly Sword.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Tomorrow eh, well hoping for the best ^_^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2007)

Reason why nitendo did not get it is the fact they do not attend CES so that would make sense why they did not win it 


I want to see more info about lair to be honest the TGS and E3 stuff about it where not that great and there was frame rate issues and all. Sure we will get new stuff about it shortly


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Reason why nitendo did not get it is the fact they do not attend CES so that would make sense why they did not win it
> 
> 
> I want to see more info about lair to be honest the TGS and E3 stuff about it where not that great and there was frame rate issues and all. Sure we will get new stuff about it shortly



I loved the E3 stuff on lair, it's why i can't wait for it. 

About Nintendo not being at CES, so they NEVER won an award from there?


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 8, 2007)

Lair even though looking great and controlling wise was perfect it felt "incomplete" like they needed to implement more stuff. I'm sure Factor 5 will be adding new stuff to the gameplay. Also needs more varitons to kill other Dragon Riders like a kick to the balls which causes the the enemy to fall to his death would be nice.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

^Haha yeah. I like the dragon fighting alot + on foot fighting = Win


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 8, 2007)

Crossing my fingers hoping that Sony will put up a Demo of Heavenly Sword and Lair. I mean if HS is indeed coming out in March then it's about time for them to put up a Demo for us to check out.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2007)

Ya, but not all games get many demos. 



> Don't make such a big deal about it, it won an award. It's not like the other consoles haven't.


 At first I though you were being defencive, but you're just being objective.....so :bored face. 



> sishiou are getting mad.


 that crazy guy.....he's only going to get more 'mad' untill he gets his ps3...


> Reason why nitendo did not get it is the fact they do not attend CES so that would make sense why they did not win it


 hehe, I didn't watch it was the competiton live on stage? I'll go look on youtube.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 8, 2007)

New trailer? FFXIII


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

^Oh shit, extended, nice


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

OMG MY PS3 IS IN TRANSIT< OMG OMG OMG!!! 

Nice link SS3, me read later but i know Sony just going to be them cocky bastards.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

I GOTZ IT< I GOTZ MY PS3, YAYZ


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 9, 2007)

Lucky...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2007)

hey, crazy, when you play a dvd do you have an option of making a clip loop?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 9, 2007)

Crazy try to take it all in, make sure you love every bit of it. When I got mine it felt like Christmas. It still feels like it. 

New DMC4 inteview with developers from the most recent Famitsu. Don't have anything more than this. This is a summary translation. 


> What's the plan for DMC4?
> -The big theme is "Next-gen aka. NEW", we've been trying all sorts of new ideas, and there's a 'new' lead.
> 
> Why Nero?
> ...


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

^Got game is sounding sick. As for PS3, man i love it. 

@Kak - I didn't get to play dvds, to busy setting up everythin and trying out motorstorm = Sick and resistance = Sick


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2007)

What? Oh motorstorm demo.......

let me know later then.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2007)

What? Oh motorstorm demo.......

let me know later then.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2007)

What? Oh motorstorm demo.......

let me know later then.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I GOTZ IT< I GOTZ MY PS3, YAYZ


 
Congrats, enjoy the new system.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Is there a way to play music while doing othere stuff in the menu's or no? not yet?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Is there a way to play music while doing othere stuff in the menu's or no? *not yet?*


 
.............................


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Shitlezz, i hope soon cause you can on PSP


----------



## Mojim (Jan 9, 2007)

> - UNCONFIMRED: Capcom is working on a remake of Street Fighter 2, the game will be an e-Distribution game for PS3 via the PlayStation Network.


Why not just make a new one?

@crazy: Congrats to you man


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 9, 2007)

There might be a way with the PSP I've heard but I need to test it out for my myself.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2007)

Crazy IGN reported in one of there podcasts ( and i think in a article they wrote up around the ps3 launch ) that you cannot lisen to music while playing games or while browsing other menus.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Crazy IGN reported in one of there podcasts ( and i think in a article they wrote up around the ps3 launch ) that you cannot lisen to music while playing games or while browsing other menus.



Yeah i know, but it was the same with PSP and they finally put in the player so maybe it'll happen to PS3. 
Thanks for all the congrats 
So far enjoying the demo's and loving resistance. So far i must say the system is great, and god so silent, it's like great


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2007)

Ya its just a software issue so i am sure they will patch it soon enough.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah. That be great cause i love the feature on 360, so it be a nice feature. So far I'm impressed with it. Not overly or anything, just happy it lived up to the hype for me. Resistance looks great, motorstorm looks excellent, and it's only the beginning. I'm happy i went for it


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2007)

> I'm happy i went for it


 You're damn right...

Well, I could certainly burn up hd space with my mp3s.....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 9, 2007)

> Apparently new Final Fantasy title announced for the PS3.






> Wow things just keep getting interesting for the PS3, new scans from a Japanese game magazine shows an interesting revelation, the 3rd title in the Fabula Nova Crystalis series FF Agito XIII is now being developed for the PS3 in addition to the already announced versions. I guess Square cant get enough of Sony's next-gen hardware



That's the original scans and as it turns out it's the cell phone title Final Fantasy XIII Agito. So as of right now all 3 Fabula Novalis Crystallis titles have been announced for the PS3. Square really loves the PS3 

I'll fix the links since they are fucking up


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Hell yeah, this only add more good news for me, glad i got my baby, and god motorstorm and resistance and kickass


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2007)

Is that some kinda moridor? 

And crazy, its only a demo right?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah it's only the demo but my friend and I have played it alot of times, it's just so funny when you crash. But i can't wait to own it


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2007)

> it's just so funny when you crash. But i can't wait to own it


 So true, whenver I am out by a demo I play it...but tis one player as well. 

I think if I had one I'd play full games over it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

I know, but so many friends are loving it  But yeah i like resistance alot, and shit aint easy man


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2007)

How is online with it? How did you conect?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Haven't even gone online, but i set up  my online thing. It takes a few minutes but everything seems to be working.


----------



## Zenou (Jan 10, 2007)

Does anyone know of any RSS feeds for the PS3 (new updates/demos)? I'd prefer a LiveJournal one. I know Wii VC has one.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 10, 2007)

Just had my first PS3 online gaming experience, or to be exact ever. heh
Played Fight Night Round 3 online.

My first fight I got totally decimated because I wasn't aware that the controls go back to default in online mode. So I didn't know how to block.
4 Knockouts and I was gone.

Second and third fight I figured out how to switch the controls to my liking, and was having a lot of fun but both lost connection and ended the fights early.

All and all I enjoyed my first online experience.

That's it, just thought I'd share. heh


----------



## Aman (Jan 10, 2007)

For anyone that missed it in the thread.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 10, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's the original scans and as it turns out it's the cell phone title Final Fantasy XIII Agito. So as of right now all 3 Fabula Novalis Crystallis titles have been announced for the PS3. Square really loves the PS3
> 
> I'll fix the links since they are fucking up



It's not another game Faubla Novalis Crystallis is just a collective name of a series of games made under the FF13 series (FF13/Versus/Agito) sorta like "Compilation of Final Fantasy 7" which are FF7 games and the FF7 AC movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Just had my first PS3 online gaming experience, or to be exact ever. heh
> Played Fight Night Round 3 online.
> 
> My first fight I got totally decimated because I wasn't aware that the controls go back to default in online mode. So I didn't know how to block.
> ...


It wasn't due to lost connection, that assholes quit. My friend said they do it alot in Fight Night 3 in both 360 and PS3  version. But i'll probably go online soon, wanted to get a blue tooth first though. Sounds fun though, going to pick up fight night 3 on friday with lost planet.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 10, 2007)

so are you all connecting with wi fi?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

I use ether net cable cause my Wifi sucks ass.

*Massive Cancellations From Konami*


Not that any of those games caught my interest but it sucks.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 10, 2007)

has anybody switched out the HDD yet? One guy i know but a 200 gig in his but he got it on sale the day after christmas at bestbuy for 80 bucks. Anybody else know where to get one fairly cheap?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2007)

AbaraiRenji said:


> has anybody switched out the HDD yet? One guy i know but a 200 gig in his but he got it on sale the day after christmas at bestbuy for 80 bucks. Anybody else know where to get one fairly cheap?



 the PS3 uses 2.5 inch  HD drives ATA connection. So it is basically like your PC harddrive almost .


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah i saw that but im looking for a 200 gig and most of the ones ive seen so far have been pretty close to $1 per gig except that 120 at newegg and that was still about 90. I may just hold out for another sale but im not sure yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

Played resistance for a few minutes online. Pretty easy to get into, no lag, very fun. I usually go into normal team deathmatch, this time it was deathmatch, one shot kill. Fun as it was i like team better, but now ima go beat SP


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 10, 2007)

Just got my PS3 currently setting it up doing a system update right now.

When I took out the PS3 from it's box I got shocked literally lol must be God telling me that this is fate between this PS3 and me.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 10, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Just got my PS3 currently setting it up doing a system update right now.
> 
> When I took out the PS3 from it's box I got shocked literally lol must be God telling me that this is fate between this PS3 and me.



wow don't let it go to your head, we all have one (or at least should have one).

but I hear what u r saying though. I just want Ninja Gaiden Sigma,MGS4,FFXIII (agito,versus,etc.)and DMC4


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

Haha my friend was here when i got it. We slowly took it out, i was like "Look at this monster, it is fucking gorgeous. Lol but it was nice setting it up and all, and i put music *DUH* on it already but i wish i can play it during games like full auto 2 and such. But so far loving it, can't wait for Motorstorm, game is so sick, and that's just the demo. 

*Quick Edit* - What's everyone's Gamertag? You can see mine in the sig.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 10, 2007)

> we all have one (or at least should have one).


 Not yet you brat....

still on ps2.....rogue galaxy and GoW II.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

I love motorstorm, hope you enjoy it


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm DL the Genji demo is 579MB in size looks like I'll take me about 10 minutes to finish the DL which ain't too long for that sort of size. 

If only there was a Lair and Heavenly Sword Demo as well...


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> It wasn't due to lost connection, that assholes quit. My friend said they do it alot in Fight Night 3 in both 360 and PS3 version. But i'll probably go online soon, wanted to get a blue tooth first though. Sounds fun though, going to pick up fight night 3 on friday with lost planet.


 
Oh I see, I hope that wasn't the issue when I was playing.
I wonder why people quit like that in the middle of a fight.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

Cause there losers  But yeah i wanna get online in fight night when i get it friday. Moon whats your tag? or screenname?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 10, 2007)

I can't wait for God Of War 2 next month ppl.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Cause there losers  But yeah i wanna get online in fight night when i get it friday. Moon whats your tag? or screenname?


 
Maybe they had a good reason, but I still understand what you mean.


James_Emerson


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Jan 10, 2007)

a bit late to say, but i just noticed this thread  :
i actually got a Ps3 for christmas, but not just ne way, my dads friend from works neighbor works for sony, and he won the sony lottery and got a ps3, so my dads friend from work got it off him, and sold it to my dad, pretty lucky eh?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah not bad, which games you got?

*Two Worlds*, originally only for PC and 360 will now be on PS3 aswell. Good cause this game looks kickass


----------



## elnaruto (Jan 10, 2007)

what upp
well what can I say, I love nintendo wii, but I really like the idea of 40 people-deathmach on Resistance.. damn,, that sure kicks ass.. 

when I played BTB Slayer on Halo 2 I was like "wtf this is some good shit!!!".

Seriously, I cant wait to play that 40 people-deathmatch.. 
but I have a few questions here..
is the map big enough?? anybody have pics or somethin??
the 40people-deathmatch, is it FFA or is it divided by teams?

thnxs


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 10, 2007)

elnaruto said:


> what upp
> well what can I say, I love nintendo wii, but I really like the idea of 40 people-deathmach on Resistance.. damn,, that sure kicks ass..
> 
> when I played BTB Slayer on Halo 2 I was like "wtf this is some good shit!!!".
> ...



Don't know what FFA is but from what I've play online with Resistance it's devided to two teams blue and orange. It doesn't feel "crowded" because the levels are pretty big lot of room to go around so you don't feel confined.

Overall it's pretty fun lot of people are playing almost each match has 40 people in it. 

lol But I suck right now I'm usually the one with the least kills.


----------



## conceptz (Jan 10, 2007)

FFA = Free for all

There's several different modes in Resistance Online.

Team Deathmatch = 2 teams duking it out(max. 40 ppl)
Deathmatch = free for all (max. 40 ppl)
Capture the Flag = self explanatory (max. 16 ppl)

I've only played these so far but there are other modes such as Breach. I think it's kind of like either you defend or attack a fortress.

The maps are big and not crowded at all. There is also an optional setting for One-hit kills.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 10, 2007)

Do respawn times vary?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats just standard for tv programs etc...


----------



## conceptz (Jan 11, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Do respawn times vary?



I didn't really notice but I think they vary between 5-7 seconds.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 11, 2007)

omg i heard the craziest thing ever yesterday. One of my friends friends waiting at best buy about a week and a half ago(if that long) to get a ps3. They had about 70 and about 30 ppl were in line. They started handing out tickets and one of the tickets had a 50 percent off on it. I was thinking yeah right bullshit, thats not true, and then you see the receipt and there's a clean up on isle 2 cuz you just shit yourself. HALF FREAKIN OFF


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2007)

Danm renji that is pretty crazy 


about that motorstorm thing, the only thing that sucks about it is if you hav a TV that only supports 1080i and 480p ( old HDTv's) since the ps3 does not upscale games you would be sitting at 480p. Wish they fix that =/


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2007)

Thats really lucky^^^

So.... I have a comment.

I went to best Buy the other day, (yesterday)

And saw shelves FULL of PS3's. ON SALE. 10% off.

I saw one lonely guy just staring at the PS3 and checking his wallet.

I went to the Systems and saw that NO wii's were left.

A paper said out of stock until Febuary...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

^Yeah it seems Sony is doing there job of getting the systems here without storage *360 anyone?* my friend plans on picking one up on Saturday after playing it yesterday. I got full auto 2 in. It's ok, can't say i love it but i only played it a bit. Reminds me of twisted metal, and it's fun but i think i gotta get use to it a bit more. As for Resistance, online is extremely fun. It feels like counter strike but with alot more people. I like smaller matches though, shows more skill...but i fucking HATE one hit kill.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 11, 2007)

Played Motorstorm really like it's not just hold down the accelarate button if you do you'll either run off a cliff (which happend to me quite alot in my first try lol)  or crash. The music is great as well really looking forward to the game when it's released. This game will rock online.

Played Resistance the first three were alright nothing really to brag about it bit linear from then on the game gets freaking good my guess the first few levels were just to get the players familiar with the game.

And yeah crazymtf the game is hard I died several times this is not a type of game you can just run towards enemies firing at them or you'll get killed very quick.

I'm loving the online mode even more especially the Team Deathmatches are fun as hell. Though the first few times I stupidly blew myself up with the rocket luncher when I used it on my opponents that were right really near me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah i have to say motorstorm has much hype for me as Lost Planet. As for Resistance, i agree, the first level's were alright but after that get's alot funner but goddamn harder. And online is a blast


----------



## Kaki (Jan 11, 2007)

btw crazy in your sig you should change rr7 to: RRIIIIIIIIGE RAAAAAAACER!!



> i fucking HATE one hit kill.


 guns kill. 



> Played Motorstorm really like it's not just hold down the accelarate button if you do you'll either run off a cliff (which happend to me quite alot in my first try lol) or crash.


 No, your seering does that noob. But I like to crash...



> This game will rock online.


 Fuck yeah! I didn't think about that.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2007)

Okay I am planning on buying a PS3 but I have this big fear that it will have bugs and issues with it.  Do yall think I should just say fuck it and buy it?  Or wait till spring or something.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 11, 2007)

If you have the money go for it! I you wanna know about that site with the $500 ps3's pm me....


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

No bugs. You won't hear many reports on the PS3 like you did on 360 and PS2. 

@Kak - No one hit is put on when people like to shoot once and kill, i like when you actually have to shoot more then once. As for Motorstorm, he's right you can't just acele, it takes skill to stop at the moments you need to.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2007)

Where you got yours at Crazymtf since im a brooklynite too.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 11, 2007)

You're right crazy....... 


> As for Motorstorm, he's right you can just acele, it takes skill to stop at the moments you need to.


I can imagine. maybe he forgot to use the joystick.....
"Whooooo going faster!! HAHAHAHA! (just holding R2 and X) Whahaah /goes off clif or overheats and blows up. 
"WTF!! Why would they put a self destruct button in the game?" 
Proceeds to play cautionsly and clumsily.......

lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

I ordered it from Gamestop but you can probably find it now in best buy and such, get the 1 year warranty just incase but i had no bugs in it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> You're right crazy.......
> I can imagine. maybe he forgot to use the joystick.....
> "Whooooo going faster!! HAHAHAHA! (just holding R2 and X) Whahaah /goes off clif or overheats and blows up.
> "WTF!! Why would they put a self destruct button in the game?"
> ...



Nah i meant you can't just hold X. You have to stop sometimes, especially on the stage they give you on the demo. I fell to many times, now i know to slow down at certain spots and such. But i love holding X< speed is great


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 11, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> No, your seering does that noob. But I like to crash...




You bastard don't call me a newb! Okay maybe I am heh in the first race I was holding down the X button thinking it was the accelarate button but it was for boost I was like for 8 secs "WTF why won't the vehicle move?"... 4 secs later ah I see it's the R2 button...  *Five secs later falls off cliff.*  



> Okay I am planning on buying a PS3 but I have this big fear that it will have bugs and issues with it. Do yall think I should just say fuck it and buy it? Or wait till spring or something



I'm having no issues with my PS3 it's running smoothly. There hasn't big reports on many "broken" PS3's as much the 360's did.

BTW crazymtf you played Gripshift Demo? It's short but fun I'll probably buy the full version of the game later. For some reason it reminds me of Jet Set Radio probably because of the music and the may the graphics on some parts of the game looks.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 11, 2007)

> i don't have much money left and i want so many games. Here's my list of PS3 games i'm probably going to own that are coming out till aprail.


 Ya, I didn't think you were THAT rich....hehe

Don't forget to order Narutimate hero accel. It comes out april 1st or 5th I think...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

^Oh shit for real, seriously  need a f'ing job...just picked up fight night round 3 and lost planet


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 11, 2007)

Don't know I guess Gripshift is not for everyone I like the type of gameplay it had it was pretty fun for me.  

Anyways... Took awhile to find this new pics of *Heavenly Sword * From UK OPM:

ENTER HERE FREE BRITNEY SPEARS SPY MOVIES >>>

ENTER HERE FREE BRITNEY SPEARS SPY MOVIES >>>

ENTER HERE FREE BRITNEY SPEARS SPY MOVIES >>>

ENTER HERE FREE BRITNEY SPEARS SPY MOVIES >>>

Several new info revelead.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nariko is revealed to be dead in the begining of the game and everything else takes place in the past.

She has an adopted sister named Kai who's clan was also destroyed she's shown in concept artwork. 

Nariko's dad named Shen is shown in artwork. 

The King has a fatass illegitimate son named Roach.  

A female made monster is shown looks good also in concept artwork.




Some fun behind the scenes motion capture for Heavenly Sword with the dude (Andy Serkis) that play as Gollum!

THAT Anime Blog v2.0's take on 家庭教師 Hitman REBORN!


----------



## MS81 (Jan 11, 2007)

sswweeettt  Gutsu for the pics.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks man, i can not fucking wait for that game. Whoever has resistance did you guys get to the first stage where you get the sniper? My God i love that place and the stage after, this game is fucking great.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 11, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Some fun behind the scenes motion capture for Heavenly Sword with the dude (Andy Serkis) that play as Gollum!
> 
> THAT Anime Blog v2.0's take on 家庭教師 Hitman REBORN!


 
 

Amazing, they really went to great lengths to get the facial expressions of the actor right.

That King  is really out there.

This is looking to be a must have PS3 title.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, game looks like a killer, i can't wait.


----------



## conceptz (Jan 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> but i fucking HATE one hit kill.



Haha, I love playing one hit kill games, they are so fun for sniping and killing newb snipers close up.


How is the PS3 F.E.A.R. different from the PC one? The PC one was sick. I absolutely loved it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Dunno but it has the expansion in it, so i'm going for it.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 11, 2007)

Why does the hb girl have to be so Fucking ulgy!!?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

^What's HB? And thanks for the info SS3


----------



## Kaki (Jan 11, 2007)

Heavenly sword? My bad.....

Its a big minus.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah she's not that hot, but who cares? Either are any gamer girls, doesn't mean they don't kick ass at a game


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 12, 2007)

You racist bastards! Just because she's asian you gotta hate.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



jk




Well here's a better pic of her:



Looks like EBGames are having a $100 deal off on the PS3 if you trade in your PS2 + extra controller and a memory card starting this Friday.



So a $500 20GB Model - $100 PS2 trade= $400


*Spoiler*: __ 




Awesome I can subtract.


----------



## conceptz (Jan 12, 2007)

The chick in Heavenly Sword looks like a female version of Eddie from Tekken.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 12, 2007)

nah I'll smash homegirl from Heavenly sword (she could play with my Heavly sword any day)


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 12, 2007)

> The chick in Heavenly Sword looks like a female version of Eddie from Tekken



I know who your talking about they don't look alike maybe you think that because the way their hair looks. 




MS81 said:


> nah I'll smash homegirl from Heavenly sword (she could play with my Heavly sword any day)



...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2007)

MS81 said:


> nah I'll smash homegirl from Heavenly sword (she could play with my Heavly sword any day)



I dunno if i should laugh or be scared 


*Konami games aren't all canceled for PS3 and Wii. *


----------



## MS81 (Jan 12, 2007)

it was a joke okay.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 12, 2007)

Did any of you see the trailer for The Outsider?


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 12, 2007)

New Ninja Gaiden Sigma interview with the director of the game plus new screens!

SOURCE


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2007)

Well tried FN3 with my friend for awhile. Yeah i think i gotta go through single player cause i have NO clue why i kept getting disqualified ever few hits i did.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 12, 2007)

Man, should be anything goes....


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 12, 2007)

MS81 said:


> it was a joke okay.



badass joke that is. she's not bad at all....


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like Enchanted Arms port is coming to the U.S. as well for the PS3. 


The "Only on Xbox" means squat now what's next?

Dead Rising: The Directors cut

Lost Planet: The lost Stories

Yup it's a matter of time folks.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm about to go pick up my PS3 in a couple of minutes with like 2 games. What two games do yall recommend I must get?


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 13, 2007)

Shichibukai Luffy said:


> I'm about to go pick up my PS3 in a couple of minutes with like 2 games. What two games do yall recommend I must get?



No doubt get Resistance. The other game depends if you like racing then go for RR7 then.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 13, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Looks like Enchanted Arms port is coming to the U.S. as well for the PS3.
> 
> 
> The "Only on Xbox" means squat now what's next?
> ...



that would be true about the rest once PS3 start selling.  

and you know what me and all my friends have one but there's no games out that we don't already have so once Heavenly sword,DMC4, & Ninja Gaiden Sigma arrives we won't get no sales.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

Next month, just like 360 it took until feb to start making games. It's funny both came out with a fighter.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 13, 2007)

> and you know what me and all my friends have one but there's no games out that we don't already have so once Heavenly sword,DMC4, & Ninja Gaiden Sigma arrives we won't get no sales.


 lol..realy bad grammer.

I guess I'm going to have to go with the wait for the price to go down in the next few months....the $500 site is selling out too quickly


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 13, 2007)

I just picked up my PS3 and dumped it in my closet somewhere.  I didn't buy any games yet because I don't know what to get so I need some help.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

Umm you dumped it in your closet? Was that to smart?  

Anyway Resistance and Fight Night Round 3.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 13, 2007)

He's a dumb noob boardering on troll...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

Resistance is a great shooters. So far i can't stop playing it, either could my friends, and i think it was a excellent launch title. Anyway *9,000* post, scary


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Resistance is a great shooters. So far i can't stop playing it, either could my friends, and i think it was a excellent launch title. Anyway *9,000* post, scary



I think almost all of your posts come from the Gaming Department, now that's scary.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 13, 2007)

*Nyko Ps3 Accessories Video*


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2007)

BeaThemDown said:


> I think almost all of your posts come from the Gaming Department, now that's scary.



Nah, maybe 3/4 of them


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2007)

BeaThemDown said:


> I think almost all of your posts come from the Gaming Department, now that's scary.



i actually found out how many posts i have in the gaming department alone a SMOD helped me out in that, roughly 10,250 posts where in the gaming department alone ( though i been here forever lol)


@moon

thx for the PS3 accessorys video link, i liked soem of there products they where showing off. Nyko allways delivers good products.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks like another Xbox 360 ported to the PS3.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Saints Row






Waiting for Capcom to announce Dead Rising and Lost Planet Director Cuts for the PS3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2007)

I love the hypocracy when it comes to topics like this.

DMC4. PS3 exclusive, and people fight that it will stay that way.

Lost Planet and Dead Rising. 360 eclusives, and someone is already making the basis it wont stay the way.

The one sided-ness is pretty sad, and most certainly deserving of massive facepalms.


----------



## conceptz (Jan 14, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Looks like another Xbox 360 ported to the PS3.
> 
> 
> Waiting for Capcom to announce Dead Rising for the PS3.



I would love to see that happening.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> i actually found out how many posts i have in the gaming department alone a SMOD helped me out in that, roughly 10,250 posts where in the gaming department alone ( though i been here forever lol)
> 
> 
> @moon
> ...



I always spread my posts on all sections of the Forums from top to bottom.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I love the hypocracy when it comes to topics like this.
> 
> DMC4. PS3 exclusive, and people fight that it will stay that way.
> 
> ...



Well dead rising i don't care or think will come but Lost Planet even before in a interview was said "If it doesn't sell enough" it may come to PS3. Only reason i could see it come but as of now i think only Resident evil 5 will be really non-exclusive and i can't wait.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2007)

It's already sold over a million in less than a month combined in the US and Europe


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Jan 14, 2007)

my friend just bought a ps3 in taiwan. and i was wondering if he would be able to play american games/dvds with it? it was a lot cheaper there though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2007)

No not american dvds, but games yeah.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @moon
> 
> thx for the PS3 accessorys video link, i liked soem of there products they where showing off. Nyko allways delivers good products.


 
Your welcome.
Indeed, they have a nice number of tools there.
From what I hear they even have a adapter for the PS2 GH guitar to work on the PS3. To bypass the "Press the PS Button" problem.

 A lot of rechargers also. heh


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 14, 2007)

Possible Box Cover for Heavenly Sword? Looks to me it's the European Box cover:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Oh yeah you know you hit it lol. 




Some Artwork:

[Shinsen-Subs]​_Ghost​_Hunt​_-​_09​_[06491FC3].avi
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Ghost​_Hunt​_-​_09​_[06491FC3].avi
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Ghost​_Hunt​_-​_09​_[06491FC3].avi


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 14, 2007)

its gonna be soooo much fun


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 14, 2007)

What an amazing box cover. Im glad I pre-ordered it


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2007)

God Heavenly sword is gonna kickass. I'm actually looking forward to lots of PS3 games this year. I think it's the biggest lineup of games i want, of course this also includes Japaneses games cause the system is region free *Kicks ass *


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 14, 2007)

I am getting a PS3 in the next few weeks.  I checked the specs and how it'd work in the long run.  I decided to get the Wii in the Spring and get the PS3 now since I really want to play Resistance with all my friends.  Can't wait for Dynasty Warriors 6 and DMC4.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

^Bladestorm is coming out for PS3. It's similar to DW


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2007)

Too bad it looks like a late PS2 game D:


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

To bad every game on Wii looks like gamecube, but whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2007)

That's more or less due to shitty developers being lazy cunts, but Koei's always been like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

Maybe so, graphics are cool, but for DW type of game i don't mind.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2007)

You don't mind paying 60 bucks for something that is supposed to be next gen when it's clearly last gen?

At least with the GC-Looking games on the Wii the price isn't boasted up.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 15, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Possible Box Cover for Heavenly Sword? Looks to me it's the European Box cover:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
Looking better and better.
Hopefully with the cover shot being released, even more videos and pics will show up in the next couple of weeks. Looking forward to the game's commercials.  

I'd be happy with any new footage. heh


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2007)

Off Topic:

Moondoggie nice GIF in your sig!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You don't mind paying 60 bucks for something that is supposed to be next gen when it's clearly last gen?
> 
> At least with the GC-Looking games on the Wii the price isn't boasted up.



I don't really consider 10 dollars a Boost but no i don't mind as long as i enjoy the gameplay, which i do.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 15, 2007)

Ichigo said:


> Off Topic:
> 
> Moondoggie nice GIF in your sig!


 
Thank you very much.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 15, 2007)

as much as Heavenly sword looks good I can't wait for DMC4 and NGS.

I never been a big fan of God Of War although it was fun.


----------



## Teebor (Jan 15, 2007)

I dont know if this is the right thread to say this but is ps3 worth getting its gonna come out in march in australia and i alredy got a wii and im willing to get a ps3 if its worth it, ive seen reviews that say its just a big fat paperweight


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, that is based on your opinions, desires, and so on etc.

Mostly, it has one good game you can't find nowhere else, and good games that you can.

I would say wait a while because regardless, it's not worth the price its boasting on its current quality.

It'll be worth it eventually, but you should look at what exclusives it has and decide if YOU think shelling out almost half a grand and then some is worth it for those 3 or so games.


----------



## Teebor (Jan 15, 2007)

lol ok thanks, in aus da ps3 is $1000 AUD which is about $780 USD so yeh....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2007)

Teebor said:


> lol ok thanks, in aus da ps3 is $1000 AUD which is about $780 USD so yeh....



Depends on your budget  AUS  launch line up only game that is a must have is resistance so if you REALLY love that game then ya go get it the system. But if you do not want to drop that kinda of money right now i would wait until you feel more confident on your purchase. IMO its not worth dropping that much cash for 1 game atm i would wait until more big titles come out in your area.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 15, 2007)

> You don't mind paying 60 bucks for something that is supposed to be next gen when it's clearly last gen?


  Maybe, but I'll get bladestorm. 

Well, the cover for HS looks nice....not so ulgy as in some game shots.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

You do know there are more games out on PS3 then just one game? Yes one great exclusive game but he only has a Wii and not a 360 so some of these games he can't get on anything but PS3 and if he likes the lineup of PS3 better i don't see the problem of getting these games that are on the XBOX 360 on the PS3. Anyway i would recommend marvel alliance, Fight Night Round 3, Resistance, NBA 2k7, and Ridge Racer seven.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 15, 2007)

The thing about Dynasty Warriors series in general is that fans of the game will still play it no matter what the cost is.  Its a fun game and its a favorite for those serious gamers to have a dirty gaming pleasure, once in awhile.  There will be better graphic designs and character designs.

I'll check out Bladestorm.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 15, 2007)

*More Heavenly Sword Scans(Splatt):*

http://www.enregistrersous.com/image...7c07a96d7.html

http://www.enregistrersous.com/image...7a40540ce.html

http://www.enregistrersous.com/image...d314ace9a.html

http://www.enregistrersous.com/image...51709865e.html

http://www.enregistrersous.com/image...36d8474d8.html

http://www.enregistrersous.com/image...1c5c170cb.html


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

The more i read and look at it, the more i want it. This game will be a god game, i know it


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 15, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Too bad it looks like a late PS2 game D:



Don't know it looked good to me when I saw some videos of it on Gametrailers.



> Well, the cover for HS looks nice....not so ulgy as in some game shots.



The game shots that the game magazine had aren't the best maybe because of the low quality scan or whatever but the gameplay videos that has been shown so far looks freaking great. Even back at E3 the game looked damn good by now it should look even greater.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

New PS1 for PSP game is up, and hopefully a update today or 17th with Lair demo


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's a Podcast interview with Ted Price the guy behind Resistance game. 



lol edit: the info I put up here was only a guess by a poster doh!


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> The more i read and look at it, the more i want it. This game will be a god game, i know it


 
I have to agree completely.
I hope I will be able to pick it up on day one, though I am sure I will.  

Was playing the Blast Factor Demo a few minutes ago, would anyone happen to know what you are suppose to do during the boss fight? I just die instantly, or maybe that's suppose to happen?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Off Topic:*

Moondoggie, I tried my hand at making this "GIF", it's not great like the one you made in your sig but it does the job for my avatar.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 15, 2007)

^I'll PM you.
Don't want to get too off topic.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 15, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> I have to agree completely.
> I hope I will be able to pick it up on day one, though I am sure I will.
> 
> Was playing the Blast Factor Demo a few minutes ago, would anyone happen to know what you are suppose to do during the boss fight? I just die instantly, or maybe that's suppose to happen?



I think it just ends doesn't seem that you can fight the boss in the Demo. Fun game though.


----------



## blueradio (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd like to party with the PS3! That guy knows how to get crunk!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

^Are you a moron?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 16, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> I think it just ends doesn't seem that you can fight the boss in the Demo. Fun game though.


 
Oh I see, indeed it's a very fun game.
I haven't played a "old school" type of game in quite some time so it was a nice refresher.


----------



## blueradio (Jan 16, 2007)

No, I was totally joking.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

blueradio said:


> No, I was totally joking.



Sounds good then. 

I think i'm almost done with the game. I just beat the level where you use the spider robot. Game is defenitly good, loving the story.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2007)

Do you unlock stuff? I read you can realy customize weapons....

are you getting god of war II?


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm getting God of War II looks great.

BTW Resistance is a great game but... it gives me 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Motion Sickness!


 this usually happens when I play FPS games.  

Anyone else has that problem?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

^Haha no, but i love resistance and yeah ima get GoW2. I think GoW and Rouge galaxy will be my last games for a great system


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 16, 2007)

Some new stuff will be available on the Playstation Store:


-WipeOut? emulated PlayStation title ($5.99)

-Jet Moto? emulated PlayStation title ($5.99)

-Blast Factor multiplayer pack ($2.99)

*-GOD OF WAR? II trailer*


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2007)

> I think GoW and Rouge galaxy will be my last games for a great system


 Don't forget nartuimate hero accel....


----------



## Corruption (Jan 17, 2007)

Not sure if this should be here, but it has to do with blu-ray.



> Porn Banned on Blu-ray?
> Sony denies, but this could mean trouble.
> by Gerry Block
> 
> ...





lol...this could hurt blu-ray if it's true.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2007)

So porn is allowed, i fucking knew it!!! Anyway i beat resistance, and regardless of the system i have to say it's one of my faviote shooters ever. The story is great, weapons are nice *Half life 2 reminder here* And the graphics are stunning. I loved this game, now onto fight night round 3


----------



## conceptz (Jan 18, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Not sure if this should be here, but it has to do with blu-ray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it's true.... porn controls the world.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 18, 2007)

there was an article that the porn industry at CES or something like that would support HD-DVD only and the last time porn decided the format, it became the format.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

^No the thing was Sony said no porn on Blu Ray. It seems that was false and porn is allowed so it'll most likely be on both. Plus 89% of porn today is from the internet.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2007)

> the last time porn decided the format, it became the format.


 The last time I wore a hat it I failed my test...so naturaly.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 18, 2007)

i dunno. it really sucks cause blu-ray can go so far....


----------



## Zenou (Jan 18, 2007)

Anyone want to recommend a certain HD anime ep to watch on my PS3? I did One Piece, but most subs aren't the HD version. I don't think any of the DN eps are HD either.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> i dunno. it really sucks cause blu-ray can go so far....



I don't understand what your saying....Porn is allowed on Blu Ray. There is no report yet of Blu Ray not having porn...


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 18, 2007)

@ zeno, i know dbz will be redone in HD

@crazymtf
im just saying that it just seems blu-ray will become the next UMD. cause everyone's bashing it. who cares if porn is allowed on blu-ray. if the majority is on HD-DVD (because its cheaper that way), then HD-DVD still wins that round


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

Who's bashing it? Did i miss something? I'm pretty sure thanks to PS3 there are now more units in the house then HD-DVD's.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Who's bashing it? Did i miss something? I'm pretty sure thanks to PS3 there are now more units in the house then HD-DVD's.



Well that idea did not help the PSP. your probably right about the ps3 sales mark but that does not mean anything if they are not purchasing movies. Most blue ray movies i see are 30 bucks compared to alot of HD DVDS. WE will see how things turn out.

about the porn thing its not offical that its on it or off it so its still up in the air and sadly porn does actually make the growth of a new format. Its kinda crazy how high the porn selling industry is on dvds and really just overall.. alot of perverts out there!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

Blu Ray movies are 25 dollars in blockbuster, hollywood video, best buy. So it's about the right price for a dvd, 5 dollars more. As for the porn. 

*Sony is now denying claims of a porn ban in Blu-ray. Speaking to Arstechnica, Marty Gordon, vice-chair of the Blu-ray Disc Association Promotions Committee, stated: "There is not a prohibition against adult content. The BDA welcomes the participation of all companies interested in using and supporting the format, particularly those from the content industry."*

It is up to porn industries to choose which they want but there is no ban, that's for sure.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2007)

Ya there is no ban but so far its not going wel hence they are support HD DVD since that CES article over at ign.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

Could be. Anyway onto PS3. I can't wait for bladestorm but it's been delayed till march, not a big drop back but still. And I'm either going to get Street hoops for PS3 and Def Jam Icon's for 360 or the other way around. It's a hard choice but if Def Jam does indeed have online i might go for that on 360 cause i don't care to play streets online much.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 18, 2007)

High Def porn must be dope, Porn will always do good. People need to jack off and see these chicks get pounded.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

*Bill gates diss Sony and Nintendo. *


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2007)

You didnt even word that properly D:


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

How so? He does diss sony and nintendo...


----------



## Aman (Jan 18, 2007)

He means you should've put disses instead of diss.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 18, 2007)

Grammar nazi? That was kinda pointless in my honest opinion. A mixture of lameness and provokotive behaviour.

Bill gates needs to shut his mouth.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 18, 2007)

not being a good sport that gates...lol. sony was kinda stupid and they know it themselves. they dont need the richest man in the world to tell them that...so he's just being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Aman (Jan 18, 2007)

What's with the comments on Bill Gates? Haven't Sony done similar things?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 18, 2007)

> FFXIII Demo Coming This Year
> 
> ffxiigirlie.jpgSquare Enix has announced plans for a playable demo of Final Fantasy XIII to be released sometime this year. In the latest issue of Dengeki, representatives from the Squeenix dev talk about the demo's planned release. "'We are hoping to have a playable demo ready for E3 in 2007." This could be great news for the PlayStation 3, as something truly wonderful on the Final Fantasy front could spark a wave of renewed excitement for the system.
> 
> I would sure love to get my hands on a playable version of the game myself, though with E3 invites now being handled by gaming companies themselves I'll have to hold out hope that there is a company out there I haven't offended egregiously yet, and it isn't looking too good. Besides that, there is no guarantee that it will be ready in time for the event. We might end up having to rely on Ashcraft on the winners of our TGS contest for impressions. Michael Fahey


linkie

One word........badass


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2007)

Technically, in the country of New Jersey, it's two words 

Still, it sounds nice. It'll probably show use what the game will be like and etc, as im not buying anything from the first trailer as actual gameplay.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

Aman said:


> What's with the comments on Bill Gates? Haven't Sony done similar things?



Yeah and we saw bitches bitch so now it's the there way around.


----------



## Aman (Jan 18, 2007)

I just found it odd. If Bill Gates saying something like that once makes him all these things, I wonder what Sony are.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

Aman said:


> I just found it odd. If Bill Gates saying something like that once makes him all these things, I wonder what Sony are.



Lol you fool, do you know how much hate is on sony? Yeah...


----------



## MS81 (Jan 18, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sony Advertises Wii Game
> 
> One word........badass



hey Kyuubi you got any new info on DMC4?

@Gunners I agree w/you that Bill Gates need to shut the fuck up sometimes.

while I own both 360 & PS3 I also thinks it's enough money for all to win.


----------



## Zenou (Jan 18, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> @ zeno, i know dbz will be redone in HD
> 
> @crazymtf
> im just saying that it just seems blu-ray will become the next UMD. cause everyone's bashing it. who cares if porn is allowed on blu-ray. if the majority is on HD-DVD (because its cheaper that way), then HD-DVD still wins that round



Er I meant something already out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

*Motorstorm delayed*

MOTHER FUCKER...only a month but still.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2007)

A month....I can handle. So its april? Thats the same as this Nartimate gem of win. preorder now. 

this awesome AMV


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2007)

Okay, I posted this in the Wii topic, but after evaluating it, it belongs here more.

As for the ones who missed wtf I was speaking of, there are two Castlevania games in development. One handheld [DS], and another console. Supposedly, and almost sadly, there is a 80% that it's for the PS3. Not bad because it's on the PS3, but because most of the fanbase isn't wanting a PS3 even IF it gets a CV, lowering sales even more. Not even taking into account Konami's 'Not Kojima = budget cap' law theyve had for years now, I am expecting that if there is a PS3 Castlevania, it will be one of the worst titles for the PS3, and thats saying a lot coming from me, as Castlevania is my favorite series.

I know Castlevania in 3D is failing, even IGA knows, but he is just willing to press big money into it, and if it fails, I wouldn't be suprised if Konami ended the series if it bombed.

Of course, this is all speculation. All that is confirmed is a console is getting the game. It's just amazing closer people to the source say it's the system IGA likes the least.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 19, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> site
> 
> One word........badass



Can't wait for this to come out, getting tired of resistance.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Okay, I posted this in the Wii topic, but after evaluating it, it belongs here more.
> 
> As for the ones who missed wtf I was speaking of, there are two Castlevania games in development. One handheld [DS], and another console. Supposedly, and almost sadly, there is a 80% that it's for the PS3. Not bad because it's on the PS3, but because most of the fanbase isn't wanting a PS3 even IF it gets a CV, lowering sales even more. Not even taking into account Konami's 'Not Kojima = budget cap' law theyve had for years now, I am expecting that if there is a PS3 Castlevania, it will be one of the worst titles for the PS3, and thats saying a lot coming from me, as Castlevania is my favorite series.
> 
> ...



Oh well guess i'll rent it since Castlevania 3D sucks.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2007)

It does suck, because he doesn't push anything to the limit. The strong points of them are the art and music, done by people who are freelancers, not even IGA's team.

If he can't even push two PS2 titles to any limit, whats to say he will do so on the PS3, which requires more of fucking everything.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2007)

Basicly they stupid when it comes to 3D castlevania? Got it


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2007)

They take the 2D element and then just plop it in 3D, and it doesnt work within the 3D space in general.

Then again, Konami rushes IGA with the console games.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah I hate when hey just toss 2D games into 3D.  For example Street Fighter EX plus Alpha.

Street fighter is a classic 2D and they tried (and failed) to make it into a 3D.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


>



Game actually going to be pretty kickass.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 19, 2007)

I've never actually played a VF game before.
I just might pick this one up though, I'm trying to extend my genre a bit more.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2007)

Ya, its the first chance for a next gen fighter so...its tempting. 
I think I like tekken better though. 

the backround guy's on the cover look strangly....older gen.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2007)

Hair on the chin visible? Didn't see that on my PS2


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2007)

I said the Background guys.... they make a stange contrast to that main face.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 19, 2007)

New FFXIII interview and new Versus XIII interview





> Final Fantasy XIII Update
> Six Axis controls and shoe sizes.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> Adblock
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2007)

My god, game is sounding sick man


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2007)

Is Virtual Fighter a good game?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2007)

Seems to be a nice fighter.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2007)

^ I've played it once but i getting bored too fast with it.

I hope that this one (VF 5) will be much fun and enjoyable to play with.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 20, 2007)

aziM said:


> ^ I've played it once but i getting bored too fast with it.
> 
> I hope that this one (VF 5) will be much fun and enjoyable to play with.



Doubt it, VF has always been about meticulous practice and such. Of course, that makes it all the better when you've got the skills to pwn.  

Not to mention the Quest mode in Evolution is perhapes the best single player experience in a fighting game. Hopefully they expanded on it in 5.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 20, 2007)

FFXIII is sounding pretty sick...hopefully when I get my ps3 it'll be out.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 20, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh well guess i'll rent it since Castlevania 3D sucks.



I liked the N64 CV games. If they can make it like that and fix some of the flaws that the N64 CV games had the game good turn out pretty good but I doubt it there probably making like how the PS2 CV games were.  

Oh and here's a nice MotorStorm Vid:

Motherboard

Can't wait to give other online Motorstorm gamers the "bird" and smack them as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2007)

Jea game is gonna be sick. Right now i'm switching from Ultimate Spiderman *Just got it, yes the PS2 version* And fight night round 3 for my ps3.


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2007)

Kojima interview. Here are some interesting parts.



> we're not really insistent on sticking to HD. We're not the ones who are saying we want HD. We want something really pretty on a very small screen. But 360 and PS3 don't allow that because HD is kind of a must-have...
> 
> I'm not interested, myself, about HD at all. Because if it gets prettier and prettier with more details, that means more mistakes [on the game development side].
> 
> As you know, MGS games tend not to care about how clean the screen looks. It's more about the atmosphere that we give it. Meaning, once we create graphics in a scene, we deliberately make them look dirtier to give the atmosphere more life. My team and I think that high-res is not needed for the next two or three years. ''





> GP: On that note, do you have any fantasies about working with the Wii, which doesn't use HD graphics?
> 
> Kojima: Wii! [laughs] Yes, I will do it. I'm saying this every day. [laughs] But first, I have to face this giant that is called Metal Gear Solid 4, so until I'm finished with that, I can't do anything.





> GP: Back to PS3 hardware: has it been challenging to work with the PS3 Cell CPU?
> 
> Kojima: Of course I don't actually work with all the programs, so I can't tell you specifically what's difficult. But overall I think it is difficult, of course. But if it's easy and simple, then how can you differentiate from other games? Other people will do the same thing as you. Therefore, we're trying to use [the Cell's] difficulty to create something different.
> 
> If I say too much, Mr. Kutaragi might get really upset. I think that the PS3 is difficult to work with, but so was the PS2.






> GP: Is MGS4 still planned as an exclusive PS3 game? Do you have any interest in Xbox 360 development?
> 
> Kojima: Well, yes, I do have strong interest in creating something for the Xbox 360. In the US and Europe, it is selling, and I think it will sell a lot this year as well. I'm a fan of Gears of War as well, it's very interesting.
> 
> Frankly speaking, I want to create something on the PC. It's a multi-platform [format]. I've been regularly studying work on the PC anyways, and I want to provide something as a world-wide platform because of the consequences with timing on the PlayStation platforms, MGS4 is actually for the PS3 only so far.



MGS4 is definitely coming to the 360 later...



> GP: Resistance: Fall of Man uses 22 GB [edit: recently changed to 16 GB] of Blu-ray storage. Is that necessary for next-gen development? Is that massive storage something you'll need to make MGS4?
> 
> Kojima: Right away. We'll need more.
> 
> ...





> GP: Obviously, the E3 trailer hinted at a 2007 release date. Are you shooting for a release at the end of the year, or the summer?
> 
> Kojima: We don't know, because the guy who said 2007 was Raiden, and not me. [laughter]



If you're interested more about details in the game, read the whole interview.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 22, 2007)

Eh, can we please not talk about MGS4 going to another system in this thread? It isn't for that.


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2007)

It has been discussed here before, so I thought people might be interested.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 22, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Doubt it, VF has always been about meticulous practice and such. Of course, that makes it all the better when you've got the skills to pwn.
> 
> Not to mention the Quest mode in Evolution is perhapes the best single player experience in a fighting game. Hopefully they expanded on it in 5.



I've played VF5 when I went to Japan, and yes, it is no doubt the best one out of all of them.  That game feels a lot deeper than VF4 Evolution and is very pretty.  Honestly, if you can get that game, go for it.  It's worth your time and patience as the game is very rewarding.

I really wish they had those cabinets in the states though.  They're so beautiful with their 30" HD screens and an extra TV screen so you can watch other battles that happened across Japan.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2007)

How is MGS4 on 360? He said a game he wants  to go multi-platformer, not MGS4. I would actually rather see Zone of the enders on PS3/PC/360 over anything.


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2007)

> MGS4 is actually for the PS3 only so far.



There have been too many so fars, it will definitely come to the 360 after the PS3 release.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2007)

Does anybody have any new FFXIII v.s. info?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> It has been discussed here before, so I thought people might be interested.
> 
> There have been too many so fars, it will definitely come to the 360 after the PS3 release.



You haven't been reading anything about MGS4 if you truly think this, especially after a comment of "so far". It's much much more than that. Kojima's actually said so far once and if you want to say this then I can say "He's said it won't come to the 360 more times than so far so that means it's still an exclusive". It's bad logic. It's like you're using one comment to justify yourself. 

If you want to debate about that you can in another thread but after everything this thread's gone to in the past debating about MGS4 going to the 360 isn't really going to help it at all.

As for Versus XIII, only some new screens
Main page: *D.Gray-Man Manga*





Same with XIII
Main page: Link removed


----------



## Kaki (Jan 22, 2007)

> There have been too many so fars, it will definitely come to the 360 after the PS3 release.


 Only, not. 

Price still has not gone down.....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2007)

lol more MGS4 debating ?  , well on the fair side Koyijmia also said the same thing about MGS not being remade or being put on other systems but look what happened.  Koijima previously did state that it was a Ps3 exclusive ( hence MONTHS AGO) but not just this statement but other statements he has made contradict what he said months ago about it being only on the PS3. So this is why alot of people have doubt if it will stay on the Ps3 or not. We will see what happens during 07, if the PS3 cannot catch up to Xbox360 sales in Europe or America  , you will then surely see MGS4 on 360 but proabably at a later date.



Anyways the reason why i came to this thread , is i want to ask if anyone got that Nyoku ( sorry i forget the companies name) Ps2 controller adapter for PS3? They said they will release it for 20 bucks and it will be able to hook your ps2 ( dual shock) to your PS3. Not sure if this will only play on Ps2 games / ps1 or even PS3. But it does sound pretty cool, it was talked about at this years CES i think the links are over at ign about it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2007)

He never said MGS 1-3 wouldn't be on another system.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 24, 2007)

*Playstation 3 Firmware Update 1.50 Is Available......PS2 scaling issue Fixed* 

I just tested it myself with Kingdom hearts 2, and unless my eyes are fooling me there is a large improvement....thank you Sony.


*Havok 4.5 Unleashed on the Playstation 3*

"Havok announces today the official release of Havok 4.5, the latest update to its modular suite of artist tools and run-time technology. Fully optimized for Sony PLAYSTATION®3, as well as Microsoft Xbox360 and Nintendo Wii, Havok 4.5 dramatically accelerates the development of cross-platform, cutting edge electronic games, meeting the needs of the world’s top developers and producers. Havok 4.5 allows game developers to scale game content to thousands of dynamically-driven game objects and characters, harnessing the full power and speed of next generation architectures...."

Link removed


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 24, 2007)

It's true. Someone tested FFXII with it. I'm trying it right now, can't wait for the update.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 24, 2007)

Ah yes I heard about FFVII looking much better now. I read MGS3 is looking better too.

I here the update also brings custom avatars to online.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 24, 2007)

do the update upscale to 720?


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 24, 2007)

Tested it myself my PS2 games look much better now. woot!

See Sony does care.  

Now I can play my PS2 games on my PS3... might as well sell my PS2 right now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 24, 2007)

> Sony, Namco Bandai Ally to Jointly Make Games for PlayStation 3
> 
> By Pavel Alpeyev
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=conewsstory&refer=conews&tkr=SNE:US&sid=as2Ppv1.jUjQ

Awesome


----------



## MS81 (Jan 24, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=conewsstory&refer=conews&tkr=SNE:US&sid=as2Ppv1.jUjQ
> 
> Awesome



soo playstation taking the shares from MS and Nintendo?

while I don't agree with this move but I also think it's fair.

I mean MS took Rare from Nintendo so I'm waiting to see what games will still make to MS and Nintendo.

(soul calibur 4 pleeeaaassseee).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2007)

MS81 said:


> soo playstation taking the shares from MS and Nintendo?
> 
> while I don't agree with this move but I also think it's fair.
> 
> ...



All they did was make a new company within namco to make games for PS3 and namco owns 51% of it and 49 % of it is sony. So basically now sony has a peice of namco that they never had before , thats what they are impliing in the message there not taking anything from nintendo or microsoft.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2007)

I wouldn't say the Sony/Namco thing is awsome, just due to the fact of the fuckhead being the head of that merger; Ken Kutaragi.

He puts the ass shit into asshole peice of shit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2007)

I wouldn't say the Sony/Namco thing is awsome, just due to the fact of the fuckhead being the head of that merger; Ken Kutaragi.

He puts the ass shit into asshole peice of shit.


----------



## Aman (Jan 24, 2007)

I heard the PS3's release date in Europe will be released tonight.

It seems like the production is going pretty good right now, and even if they release it in March the fans will be delighted since it seemed a while ago like it might come even later.

So stay up, european PS3 buyers. 


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *You haven't been reading anything about MGS4 if you truly think this, especially after a comment of "so far".* It's much much more than that. Kojima's actually said so far once and if you want to say this then I can say "He's said it won't come to the 360 more times than so far so that means it's still an exclusive". It's bad logic. It's like you're using one comment to justify yourself.


Or I just look at it differently compared to you? I'm not the only one thinking this either, several objective gamers that have been in the industry for a long time think it's a possibility. It was the same way back when AC was discussed.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

> I wouldn't say the Sony/Namco thing is awsome, just due to the fact of the fuckhead being the head of that merger; Ken Kutaragi.
> 
> He puts the ass shit into asshole peice of shit.



............................................................................... 



> Or I just look at it differently compared to you? I'm not the only one thinking this either, several objective gamers that have been in the industry for a long time think it's a possibility. It was the same way back when AC was discussed.



Yeah it could go the 360, is it relevant though? Does it affect anyone here in anyway? Does it really matter?

The only people MGS4 going to 360 would affect is sony, well negatively, I don't think anyone here owns a high number of shares in sony so it doesn't really matter.

The game is gonna be sick when it comes out. I will more than likely pick it up pick it up on a PS3 console. If for some reason I get a 360 over a PS3 I would get MGS4 on the 360, if it so happened to be on there.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2007)

He was also defending AC as exclusive, despite the fact it being first announced for the 360 way back when.

The overall logic I've seen on this forum is one sided, laughable, and downright sad sometimes. OMG these 360 games are gonna be ported to the PStreem, oh nose anything for teh P$3 will never be on any console, etc.

That is a sad, comedic generalization some people have contributed to on this forum.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

> He was also defending AC as exclusive, despite the fact it being first announced for the 360 way back when.
> 
> The overall logic I've seen on this forum is one sided, laughable, and downright sad sometimes. OMG these 360 games are gonna be ported to the PStreem, oh nose anything for teh P$3 will never be on any console, etc.
> 
> That is a sad, comedic generalization some people have contributed to on this forum.



Can you break this shit down? Like I am somewhat tired and in a hazed mood can't bebothered to read between the lines or think back on past events.


----------



## Aman (Jan 24, 2007)

Kirin said:


> Yeah it could go the 360, is it relevant though? Does it affect anyone here in anyway? Does it really matter?


It affects us since it will allow more of us to play a great game.


> The only people MGS4 going to 360 would affect is sony, well negatively, I don't think anyone here owns a high number of shares in sony so it doesn't really matter.


Yep, I agree. I was merely forwarding his message and said what _I_ thought about it. No big deal to me.


> The game is gonna be sick when it comes out. I will more than likely pick it up pick it up on a PS3 console. If for some reason I get a 360 over a PS3 I would get MGS4 on the 360, if it so happened to be on there.


If it gets released for the 360, it will definitely be after the PS3 version.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2007)

When people were debating AC being on the 360. KN was probably the only one standing and saying "It will be a PS3 exclusive", despite the consistent reports of rumors, and earlier confirmation of the game existing on the 360. Or maybe others did too, but hes the only poster I admire to actually remember defending it :3

But I'm not saying "hey, lets kill him for standing for what he beleives", it's just that kind of mentality is frequent here a LOT, with many a thing, and thats what led to my second part of mein post. Many people here, probably even myself, have the mentality to think "oh, this will be on this system, but if it is on this system it wont go to that one."

I'm not trying to anger anyone or bash anyone, it's just that consistent point of what a game is on or not on really shouldn't be a argument of views or opinions, as the more systems a game is on = wider audience, therefore = wider reception, which then = wider chance of continuing development of whatever that good game is, or bigger profit, the main thing developers need to thrive.

It shouldn't matter what system MGS4, Lost Planet, or even some other game would be on, be it exclusive, or not, no one should debate over it and they should just simply ENJOY THE GAME. If it's on more systems, more people can enjoy it. No one should really be arguing saying stuff like "if you know anything, MGS4 will never be on the 360" or stuff to that ilk.


----------



## Aman (Jan 24, 2007)

Good post.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2007)

Damn Goofy Time brought the hammer down!  Seriously though, a good well thought out post.


----------



## Aman (Jan 24, 2007)

It seems like the PS3 is coming to Europe on March 23rd.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2007)

BC really is fixed, so nice


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2007)

BC really is fixed, so nice


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2007)

Is there anyway to send ps2 saved files to PS3?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 25, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Is there anyway to send ps2 saved files to PS3?


 
Yes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

Could get it at gamestop for 15 bucks if your lucky enough to have it.


----------



## cygnus (Jan 25, 2007)

The last I heard MGS4 was exclusive, or at least Guns of the Patriots was exclusive. That won't stop an identical version being ported under a different name though [a la the twin snakes].

The only thing I don't like about it is Microsofts unwillingness to make their own exclusive games. Playstation's success comes from making a solid bunch of exclusive, original games. Microsoft, bar Halo, just buys out companies and/or relies on ported titles.

That's one of the reasons I originally bought PS2 instead of Xbox.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 25, 2007)

> Playstation's success comes from making a solid bunch of exclusive, original games.


Most important in this is that they are japanese games...games are their game.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't heard of any new releases for the ps3.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm playing Genji 1 & DMC 1 now with the update it don't look as bad (although it's not up to 360's level of emulation goodness).


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 25, 2007)

^ It can only hopefully get better.  I mean the system has only been out for a couple months now, there's lots of time for improvement.

I'm still on the fence about getting a PS3, primarily due to the fact that I'd want to have at least a 60" 1080p TV before getting one.  In due time I suppose.

EDIT:  Oh yeah, I'm sure some of you have seen this as well, but just in case...



Basically, Don Quixote (the Japanese store) is selling PS3s (20GB is shown) for 10,000 yen less than retail.  So basically instead of $425 US, it's about around $300 US give or take.  If they had that deal when I was in Japan during Christmas, I would have got one no doubt.

And the little penguin is saying... "Sony-san, sumimasen." XD


----------



## Aman (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, 300 bucks... I would've bought it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I'm playing Genji 1 & DMC 1 now with the update it don't look as bad (although it's not up to 360's level of emulation goodness).



360 Emulation is crap... It barely plays any of the old games, what do you mean?


----------



## ZE (Jan 25, 2007)

Can someone tell me something? I know the ps3 games aren?t region locked, but I think the same doesn?t happen if you try to play ntsc ps2 or ps1 games on the ps3, is that true?
Only the ps3 games are not region locked?



crazymtf said:


> 360 Emulation is crap... It barely plays any of the old games, what do you mean?



At least now you can play Shenmue 2 Xbox version on the xbox360.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 25, 2007)

^ i think he meant on library support.....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 25, 2007)

They have to tweak the system to run certain games, and it takes a looong process to do so, as the 360 with its tech-ness has very little in the same boat with the Xbox, so it's harder to flat out get games on different hardware to work on it.

Thats why a lot of shitty games have been B/C'd and not so many great ones. They set the updated firmware to run some form of what could be easily ran on the Xbox hardware, and most of the time it's just a clump of 5-10 games. That is why we had Drake and the 99 Dragons and Barbie Horse Adventure available since the first few months of the system, and maybe 3 months or so ago, got Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory available.

Though, on the complaint about MS buying companies; Microsoft for the most part funds a lot of it, so they can be backed with excess money and the like. Sony however, for the most part, release the worst first party games of the current three, with the main exception being God of War.

It still baffles me how Sony still funds Team Soho and their shitty Getaway series.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh well still i want to play lots of fucking games on my 360 since i gave away my XBOX. Kingdom under fire comes to mind first, followed by ultimate spiderman but it doesn't matter about SM i bought it for PS2 and now play it on my ps3.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry read it wrong, still mad at microsoft for fucking us on that though.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 25, 2007)

What do you mean?


----------



## Aman (Jan 25, 2007)

Lol, everyone just skipped it when I said it. The PS3 is being released in Europe on March 23rd, people!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 25, 2007)

Most of the games for the ps3 that are coming out are ports.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2007)

I need a new PS3 game... suggestions?

Or should I just wait for something better?

Resistance got really boring.


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Ichigo said:


> Or should I just wait for something better?



That's the thing......there's pretty much no good games coming out 1st quarter of 07

The truth is the hottest game will probably be the Halo 3 Beta...LOL


----------



## Aman (Jan 25, 2007)

^Heavenly sword and Motorstorm?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 25, 2007)

I have the PS3 with no games because I beat resistance at my friend crib in 2 days.  Besides that game, there is nothing that really interest me so any suggestions?


----------



## conceptz (Jan 25, 2007)

Is anybody else annoyed that the PS3 only plays Mpeg videos?? Sony should release an update that allows the playback of AVIs and other formats.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2007)

It's a little bit annoying...

I thought that there would be some kind of release which would let other formats be playable by now.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2007)

Area 51 sequel announced for 360, PS3, and PC


Square Enix to use Unreal Engine 3 for future titles.


;3 i cant help but post this

not rly a big deal but i was amused


----------



## Aman (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep, heard about SE using UE3. Hadn't seen that last article though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 25, 2007)

Ichigo said:


> I need a new PS3 game... suggestions?
> 
> Or should I just wait for something better?
> 
> Resistance got really boring.



There's Virtua Fighter 5 coming out on the 20th.  Or if you're really impatient, get the JP one on the 8th. XD


----------



## conceptz (Jan 25, 2007)

Is the Tekken demo available at the PS store yet? I normally don't have it hooked up on the internet.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

Def Jam Icon and NBA streets aswell is coming out soon. Lair followed close by.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 25, 2007)

Ichigo said:


> I need a new PS3 game... suggestions?
> 
> Or should I just wait for something better?
> 
> Resistance got really boring.



I would suggest Genji 2 but ugh the camera just hurts the game. If your willing to overlook the broken camera it has then get the game. The gameplay is fun that's if your into games like Onimusha. 

There's Ridge Racer if your into racing games I recommend getting that.

I'll be waiting for Virtual Fighter in Feb and and Virtual Tennis 3 as well.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 26, 2007)

Apparently the JP VF5 disc carries both JP and US versions, so you should grab that and have it 2 weeks before the US release comes out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Apparently the JP VF5 disc carries both JP and US versions, so you should grab that and have it 2 weeks before the US release comes out.



Oh shit yeah? Good news to me


----------



## RodMack (Jan 26, 2007)

conceptz said:


> Is the Tekken demo available at the PS store yet? I normally don't have it hooked up on the internet.


Isn't it the arcade version of Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 26, 2007)

RodMack said:


> Isn't it the arcade version of Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection?



why yes of course my good friend but it still not here in the U.S.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 26, 2007)

It would be nice if we had a release date list on the front page just to keep people informed.


----------



## ZE (Jan 26, 2007)

Is there someone impatient enough not to wait two weeks for VF5?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2007)

man....price is still pretty high. Maybe in another month....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2007)

I donno if this was posted but here goes :3

The PS3 version of Splinter Cell Double Agent will be getting some exclusives, and they were originally planned for the 360 version, but time constraints didn't allow it. More or less they come in the form of more multi-player skins, such as being a female Splinter Cell. No word on the PS3 getting the current 360/PC exclusive Splinter Cell Conviction though 

And GRAW 2 was delayed for the PS3 for some reason, maybe the same reason Oblivion was.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 29, 2007)

The US version of Tekken 5: DR is getting more modes and extras so that's why it's not appearing in the US store right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2007)

Any word when it will appear?


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The US version of Tekken 5: DR is getting more modes and extras so that's why it's not appearing in the US store right now.


So it's gonna have more stuff than the Japanese version?

Well, either way, once I get a PS3 (which is prolly a year from now, the latest) I'm getting this game.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 30, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I donno if this was posted but here goes :3
> 
> The PS3 version of Splinter Cell Double Agent will be getting some exclusives, and they were originally planned for the 360 version, but time constraints didn't allow it. More or less they come in the form of more multi-player skins, such as being a female Splinter Cell. No word on the PS3 getting the current 360/PC exclusive Splinter Cell Conviction though
> 
> And GRAW 2 was delayed for the PS3 for some reason, maybe the same reason Oblivion was.



SCA news has been reported for over a month my friend. Though the originally planned for 360 I haven't read. But yes more skins as well as multiplayer maps has been put out there for quite some time before Christmas.  

As far as Conviction goes. Don't sweat it. If it doesn't come out at the same time it does for the 360 and PC. It will most likely come 6 months after. Pretty sure all current SC games have been console multiplatform.

Delays for PS3 this early in its going should be expected. You have to remember Cell and the tools are a completely new ballpark for these developers compared to the 360.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow SConviction is actually new news to me and I'm suppose to be a big SC fan.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2007)

It's a sequal to the last gen Double Agent [The 360/PC version is a entirely different game than the PS2/Xbox game], and involves fisher going after Director Williams, who doesn't even appear in the next gen version.

And it was announced to push the technology of Direct 10X and the 360, so I donno if the PS3 version will never happen, or be ported or something.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 31, 2007)

Well i been updating the Sales thread with quite a bit of information lately, Financial reports from all 3 companys, total worldwide sales ( shippments in sony and microsofts case) and other reports. Going to post this in there as well i thought it was informative enough to be put in the sales thread as well.




> Sony Misses 2006 PS3 Targets
> But you already knew that, didn't you.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2007)

*PS3 Rumble Fixed?*



That's cool, but rumble or no rumble, doesn't bother me.


----------



## cygnus (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn. Maybe I'm not getting a PS3 til 2008...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2007)

^Why so? Price drop? Don't expect one from any system in awhile.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 31, 2007)

Well it's confirmed now Saints Row is coming to the PS3:


----------



## Hylian (Jan 31, 2007)

the ps3 steak sauce will retail for..599 yen


----------



## Aman (Jan 31, 2007)

Wtf?


----------



## Hylian (Jan 31, 2007)

it attacks your tongues weakpoint for MASSIVE taste!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 31, 2007)

I heard that PS3 is going to support the 65nm processor for those who didn't know.


----------



## Zenou (Feb 2, 2007)

New update, 1.51 just came out. I just updated, but no idea what it does.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 2, 2007)

Zeno said:


> New update, 1.51 just came out. I just updated, but no idea what it does.


 


			
				Leah said:
			
		

> *New for 1.51:* Playability status with the PS3™ system has changed for some PlayStation® and PlayStation®2 format titles. To check on the latest status, visit the  for compatible titles.


 
Direct Link:


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Moon


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 2, 2007)

^Your welcome 

*PS3 CNET #1 Must Have Gadget*


----------



## natwel (Feb 2, 2007)

I wonder who did that 3D picture, whoever drew it must have been very skillful


----------



## Zenou (Feb 3, 2007)

For anyone who put PS2/PS1 saves on their PS3, have you had any issues with the saves disappearing? I'm hearing that they do once in a while...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 5, 2007)

For the person who made the claim the delay of the PS3 version was to make it better than the 360 version many month ago; you are dead fucking wrong.

Despite the delay, it's actually even WORSE than the 360 version.



4.2 PS2 and 4.4 360 version. Oh my.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

> For the person who made the claim the delay of the PS3 version was to make it better than the 360 version many month ago; you are dead fucking wrong.
> 
> Despite the delay, it's actually even WORSE than the 360 version.
> 
> ...



Ohhhhh my. You know, I am completly stumped as too what too say. A 0.2 diffrence in the results................... . Anyway I will wait till I play the game too see, and I figured out the words I wanted to say. I don't really care.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 5, 2007)

Im not really plugging it as 360>>PS3. Im just stating it's ironic, that this game was delayed, supposedly due to the fact it was 'better', and it slightly missed what the earlier release got, showing there was almost no quality assurance made given the additional development cycle.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

Suppose to fix loading times and such, that's what they wanted to make "Better" but sonic team became fucking lazy and can't even do that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

Wellfor the 360/ps3 verison of sonic  it was the sonic team that did the Shadow the headgehog game ,what do you expect?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

Lol their name has sunk so low. What happened, I mean sonic adventure 1 things looked hopeful, then 2 came and it was meh. Heroes   Shadow the hedgehog  That being said I didn't dislike this game from the little I played. Out of blind loyalty I will pick the game up second hand when it drops to about ?10.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

^ actually the Sonic team of Japan made Sonic Adventure 1, number 2 was done by the american team along side with Shadow. Heros i do not know which side did that one.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 5, 2007)

GameSpot, not again. First Zelda and now this. 

I've played the PS3 version and I've played the 360 version and I have to say that the PS3 version is indeed better but only by a slight margin. Loading times are slightly faster by a small amount, some glitches are out of it and the frame rate is a little better. GameSpot doesn't even know what they are talking about on this matter, it's like they didn't even bother to check. 

But besides that it isn't a good game at all and it's not worth $60. SEGA's fucked up. One of the  main reasons it was delayed is extra items and such and in the Hong Kong store there were dls for Sonic such as extra items. I'd say that's good. 

Either way SEGA screwed up but what do you expect. All they are running with now is VF5.


----------



## Aman (Feb 5, 2007)

R.I.P SEGA.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

^^^^^^^^ How so, Virtual fighter looks promissing. 



> ^ actually the Sonic team of Japan made Sonic Adventure 1, number 2 was done by the american team along side with Shadow. Heros i do not know which side did that one.



Seen, where of the Japanese sonic team now, they got things down straight.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

WoW i must say, for a fan of Samurai Warriors/DW and use to like gundam, that game looks fucking fun. Is it only coming out in japan? If it is ima have to import that one ^-^


----------



## Tsuinkage (Feb 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> WoW i must say, for a fan of Samurai Warriors/DW and use to like gundam, that game looks fucking fun. Is it only coming out in japan? If it is ima have to import that one ^-^



Same here. I just hopes it comes out in North America, becuase I'd have to get a brand new Swap Magic...


----------



## Aman (Feb 5, 2007)

Kirin said:


> ^^^^^^^^ How so, Virtual fighter looks promissing.


Virtua Fighter. And yeah, but compare that to the old days.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> WoW i must say, for a fan of Samurai Warriors/DW and use to like gundam, that game looks fucking fun. Is it only coming out in japan? If it is ima have to import that one ^-^


 
From what I have read it will definitely have a US release, but it will release first in Japan on March 1st, and I believe a US release somewhere around June 15th 2007.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

Tsuinkage said:


> Same here. I just hopes it comes out in North America, becuase I'd have to get a brand new Swap Magic...



It's only for PS3, and PS3 is region free, no need for a swap.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

Kirin said:


> Seen, where of the Japanese sonic team now, they got things down straight.



I know they did V5 and the sonic and the secret rings for Wii, future titles im not quite sure.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 5, 2007)

Naughty Dog Project gets a name:

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

^Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

> I know they did V5 and the sonic and the secret rings for Wii, future titles im not quite sure.



That being said I have expectations for Secret rings. Seriously sega need to pull their act together. It fucking fustrates me. I guess it's down to me being a sega fanboy still.

Virtual fighter I will get for the PS3 when I get one though that is gonna be in the far far future, I need a job.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 5, 2007)

wow, that gundam game looks insane. I hope I can get a ps3 soon.


----------



## Vasp (Feb 5, 2007)

Moondoggie said:
			
		

> *Gundam Musou*
> hi
> Robotic Mayhem Gameplay:
> 
> ...



...Wow. I was excited when I saw that it was a Dynasty Warriors style Gundam game... and then they showed Heero in the Wing Zero! Those previews alone are making me want to get a PS3 even more so now then before


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah i really want that game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 6, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> GameSpot, not again. First Zelda and now this.




I hope...you aren't comparing GameSpot's scoring of Zelda, which was lower than other reviews, and placing it with Sonic, when many sites have rated Sonic even lower than a 4.

But...how in the world can this Gundam game of all Gundam games want you to get a PS3? Gundam U.C. Climax looks better than this, and that game is two years old, and so far the best Gundam game, next to Endless Duel. Not to mention Gundam quality in games doesn't get above average.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 6, 2007)

Vasp said:


> ...Wow. I was excited when I saw that it was a Dynasty Warriors style Gundam game... and then they showed Heero in the Wing Zero! Those previews alone are making me want to get a PS3 even more so now then before


The question is, when will it be released in US? I pretty much never import games for obvious reason.


----------



## Zenou (Feb 6, 2007)

Can someone answer my question?


----------



## Vasp (Feb 6, 2007)

Goofy Time said:
			
		

> But...how in the world can this Gundam game of all Gundam games want you to get a PS3? Gundam U.C. Climax looks better than this, and that game is two years old, and so far the best Gundam game, next to Endless Duel. Not to mention Gundam quality in games doesn't get above average.



I've never actually seen anything related to Gundam U.C. Climax before. I'm anticipating this one a lot because I'm a big fan of GW myself. And it's not that this game alone makes me want to get a PS3, this game is more or less just another reason on a list of many as to why I want to get one. Hope that answers your questions.

And by Endless Duel, you mean the GW game for the snes, well, I really don't see that as one of the best Gundam games. Thats just my opinion though, if you disagree, well, thats acceptable. Can't expect everyone to agree on everything.

As for coming to the US, who knows. It doesn't seem to follow a specific new storyline, so it doesn't have to wait for that (unlike all the Naruto games, unfortunately). I'm terrible with guessing release dates though, so my guess is anywhere from a couple months to a couple years.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah i wanted to know if it's coming to US aswell, if it's like a 8 month period wait i'll just import it ^_^


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 6, 2007)

Vasp said:


> ...Wow. I was excited when I saw that it was a Dynasty Warriors style Gundam game... and then they showed Heero in the Wing Zero! Those previews alone are making me want to get a PS3 even more so now then before


 
It's refreshing to see another Gundam Wing fan. heh
I'm also looking forward to piloting Wing 01, and maybe the rest of the cast of the show's Gundams since I believe they have gotten the short end of the stick when it comes to games....that's just me though.


I believe the last Gundam Game I owned was Federation vs. Zeon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 6, 2007)

Some news for the pirates [do what you want cause a pirate is free, you are a pirate]

Virtua Fighter 5 was leaked today. 4 GB's in size.


----------



## Vasp (Feb 6, 2007)

Moondoggie said:
			
		

> I believe the last Gundam Game I owned was Federation vs. Zeon.



The last Gundam game I own is actually Gundam Seed: Never Ending Tomorrow. It got rated badly, and I'll admit, the camera angle can be a bit annoying, but for some reason, I just love playing this game. I've gone through Kira's story like 7 times and Athruns 3 or 4 times (I prefer playing as Strike/Freedom over Aegis/Justice, but thats just me >_>).

I dunno why, but that game is like crack to me, lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 6, 2007)

Then you would have liked U.C. Climax.

It was like that, but with a better game, more focused on the U.C. and had quite a lot of story arcs, as they had all the main U.C. canon up to F91.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2007)

Just get it for PC, it's better then both 360 and PS3, and yes i own 360 version and played PC on my dad's computer.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 6, 2007)

*The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Hands-on(IGN)*



It appears they took advantage of some of the PS3s power with improvements(Load times, Frame Rate, Graphically etc). I suppose that's good news for those waiting for it's PS3 release.
Not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Let it Bleed (Feb 7, 2007)

> Japanese Presentation Trailer:


O___O If endless waltz wing zero is in this I"m getting ps3>.><.<


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 7, 2007)

Vasp said:


> The last Gundam game I own is actually Gundam Seed: Never Ending Tomorrow. It got rated badly, and I'll admit, the camera angle can be a bit annoying, but for some reason, I just love playing this game. I've gone through Kira's story like 7 times and Athruns 3 or 4 times (I prefer playing as Strike/Freedom over Aegis/Justice, but thats just me >_>).
> 
> I dunno why, but that game is like crack to me, lol


Blah, that game is pure shovelware which is easily noticeable by the gameplay and the graphics.  Even as a semi-SEED fan, not even all the extras could save it from making it any noteworthy.  What's even more blasphemous is that Bandai America reuses music from all their UC based games into NET, talk about lazy.  If you can import, you should really check out all the other SEED PS2 games out there.



> Then you would have liked U.C. Climax.
> 
> It was like that, but with a better game, more focused on the U.C. and had quite a lot of story arcs, as they had all the main U.C. canon up to F91.



U.C. Climax is alright, but does nothing in terms of advancement over Journey to Jaburo and Encounters in Space, besides a better polygon count and a nice lineup, which included that interesting new character mode.  A.C.E. 2 would be a better purchase plus it has way better gameplay.  

If you really want a good Gundam game though, I suggest either MSG: The Ace Pilot on the cube or any of the VS games like Gundam vs Zeta, EA vs ZAFT (considering you like SEED), or EA vs ZAFT 2 Plus, all quality games.  If you're really hardcore, I'd also suggest Side Story: Rise From the Ashes on the Dreamcast.

Gundam Musou is looking really interesting though.  Even if it plays exactly the same as DW/SW, it'll just be fun running around in a Zaku II mindlessly chopping up GMs.


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lol isn't this great, this makes look like aman's news post is crap  *Not aman's post, the news he got from gamespot i mean*


I don't see how, my post has to do with something completely different.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2007)

> I don't see how, my post has to do with something completely different.



I do, seeing as they are not completly diffrent, they are both related to the perfomance of the exact same game.


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2007)

Mine is about the patches not being available, his is about loading times and graphics, or do you disagree...?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2007)

> Mine is about the patches not being available, his is about loading times and graphics, or do you disagree...?



No I don't disagree with that post. I disagree with the one where you said ''they are completly diffrent'' mainly down to the word completly.


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2007)

Alright then...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2007)

Yours also talks about horses armor and such not being able to be in it, but i rather have shorter loading times then armor for the horse


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2007)

Armor for the horses? That article is about all of the patches, not only horse armor.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2007)

I know, fuck the patches, lol, I'm trying to point out the little nitchs. Once that game comes out, your not going to need patches with bearly nothing in it till the next game which you can buy. So basically PS3 is missing out on patches that add armor or a new mission...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2007)

IGNS reveiw is up for sonic  , pooor sonic  danm american sonic development team should be fired by now.


----------



## Id (Feb 8, 2007)

Every time I go to best buy (or Circuit City), the PS3 is always down.
So for the members that own one, have you experienced any malfunction with your PS3?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2007)

No not one. Opposite of my dreamcast and 360. It works fine, runs nice and quite, probably the nicest system in awhile.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jackie said:


> Every time I go to best buy (or Circuit City), the PS3 is always down.
> So for the members that own one, have you experienced any malfunction with your PS3?


 
Can't say I have.
Not one malfunction since I got it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2007)

Jackie said:


> Every time I go to best buy (or Circuit City), the PS3 is always down.
> So for the members that own one, have you experienced any malfunction with your PS3?



You talking about the kinko's? or whatever? The free playable ones? If so then don't use them, those for any system don't work, Wii, 360, PS3, all breakdown.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to buy PS3 from either EB or Gamestop before February 18th. I want the special PS3 100 bucks off deal...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2007)

Next PS3 game up on my list, VF5 followed closely by motorstorm


----------



## MS81 (Feb 8, 2007)

my friend PS3 didn't work at all he got the red light of doom.
but brought it back and got himself a new ps3.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2007)

MS81 said:


> my friend PS3 didn't work at all he got the red light of doom.
> but brought it back and got himself a new ps3.



Damn it has the red light of death too! :amazed


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 8, 2007)

More Oblivion News:

*Oblivion Rumors Explained(IGN)*

"Other websites have reported that the justification behind the missing missions and features was due to technical limitations of the console. According to Hines, nothing could be farther from the truth"


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 8, 2007)

More Oblivion News:

*Oblivion Rumors Explained(IGN)*

"Other websites have reported that the justification behind the missing missions and features was due to technical limitations of the console. According to Hines, nothing could be farther from the truth"


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> More Oblivion News:
> 
> *Oblivion Rumors Explained(IGN)*
> 
> "Other websites have reported that the justification behind the missing missions and features was due to technical limitations of the console. According to Hines, nothing could be farther from the truth"



Nice post, seems it's the winning post. Oblivion is looking good.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 8, 2007)

Is Oblivion one of the games on your list?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> I have to buy PS3 from either EB or Gamestop before February 18th. I want the special PS3 100 bucks off deal...



Yup, got mine today using that deal then ran to the import store to get VF5.  Yay!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yup, got mine today using that deal then ran to the import store to get VF5.  Yay!



YAY, lucky you. How's Vf5 man? Is it great like it's said to be?  

@Moon - Nah but i liked oblivion alot, glad PS3 owners can have a taste. I want VF5 and Motorstorm badly though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2007)

VF5 is as awesome as it is in the arcade, especially the quest mode.  Customization ftw!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2007)

Damn, friend told me to go pick it up but around here it's only find is for 80 dollars and my broke ass saving up for the next few dollars can't spend that kinda cash on one game. But glad to see you enjoy it, can't wait


----------



## MS81 (Feb 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Damn it has the red light of death too! :amazed



his 360 has the red light special after the 1st month of his purchase too.
how Ironic.


----------



## Dre (Feb 8, 2007)

cant wait for MGS4


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 9, 2007)

I've got to see this VF customization. And motostorm, Its the only ps3 game I've played.....and alot on demos and stuff.


----------



## Aman (Feb 9, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> More Oblivion News:
> 
> *Oblivion Rumors Explained(IGN)*
> 
> "Other websites have reported that the justification behind the missing missions and features was due to technical limitations of the console. According to Hines, nothing could be farther from the truth"


Good!


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 10, 2007)

Mizoguchi said:


> I've got to see this VF customization. And motostorm, Its the only ps3 game I've played.....and alot on demos and stuff.



VF customization is very large, but it's hard to gain the moneys in quest mode to buy all the shizzle.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 10, 2007)

Sony declares the biggest problem with the PS3 is society itself....




EGM: In all these years of covering this industry, we've only really seen one other system launch that had this much negativity surrounding it: the Sega Saturn. What happened?

Jack Tretton: The problem we have... it's society in general. We've been the undisputed winnder for over a decade now, and people keep waiting for us to slip up, and we haven't, so *people try to create stories that aren't there.* The reality is, by every measurement--and I would challenge you to come up with some negative ones-- the PS3 was the most successful launch we've ever had.

He goes on to say such things as "If you can find a PS3 anywhere in North America that's been on shelves for more than five minutes, I'll give you $1,200 bucks for it." When EGM informs him that 9 out of 18 stores had up to 20 PS3's in stock he responded by saying "sales are still outstanding."

My fucking god....I know Sony reps are full of ego in the kool aid....but this man is the utter image of a ignorant corporation fucktard.

Link removed


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

^Look at the old Nintendo, same way. 

Regardless he has a point for people making up stories. They've been doing it since PS3 was accounced for 600 dollars.


----------



## Aman (Feb 10, 2007)

Doesn't make what he said any better, I don't understand why it's so hard for you to say anything bad about it.

And people make up stories on all consoles, probably the ones that feel left out because of the price that are making up rumors. But yeah, they're too cocky, but that isn't affecting which consoles I'm going to buy.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 10, 2007)

Sony may have an ego, but the other two companies have had their ego trips as well. Only when one Sony rep displays it, it's blown out of proportion(I'm sure he is half joking). What he says did have a lot of truth in it, there are many people out there that want the system to fail just to boost their own ego so they can say "Told you so".  Personally what any rep says from any company is not a concern of mine, I mainly care about what their product does for me after spending $250, $400, and $600 for it.


----------



## Aman (Feb 10, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Sony may have an ego, but the other two companies have had their ego trips as well. Only when one Sony rep displays it, it's blown out of proportion(I'm sure he is half joking).


All of these arrogant statements have been jokes? I doubt it, sometimes I pass by another one of these articles but choose not to post it since it would be unnecessary and everyone know how they are. 


> What he says did have a lot of truth in it, there are many people out there that want the system to fail just to boost their own ego so they can say "Told you so".


I've seen plenty of people that want the same thing to happen to the Wii and 360.   


> Personally what any rep says from any company is not a concern of mine, I mainly care about what their product does for me after spending $250, $400, and $600 for it.


I agree with you there in a way, it doesn't affect if I'll buy their console, but it's still annoying.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 10, 2007)

Aman said:


> All of these arrogant statements have been jokes? I doubt it, sometimes I pass by another one of these articles but choose not to post it since it would be unnecessary and everyone know how they are.


 
No I am speaking about this recent claim about $1,200 to everyone that spots a Ps3 in store for more then 5 min. All reps are required to ignore problems, and continue boosting their product. I would think it would be expected by now.





Aman said:


> I've seen plenty of people that want the same thing to happen to the Wii and 360.


 
Difference is both are doing fairly well, so the Ps3 is a easy target. But still I am aware all three do get their share of abuse. But the media, magazines, and news websites seem to single the Ps3 out being the slower selling system. But it's their job I suppose.



Aman said:


> I agree with you there in a way, it doesn't affect if I'll buy their console, but it's still annoying.


 
If it bothers you, why read it?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 10, 2007)

He's claiming the PS3 was the most successful launch Sony ever did, despite the shortages. He also has made the claim people have made up bad rep to just bash the PS3, and I would bet as far he would claim ALL negative rep is bash rep, despite quite a loft of it being justified, like the red lights and etc.

That product boosting is just like them claiming the Wii had 0% backwards compatibility, it seems like business talk that is totally flat and full of air. But still, it's facepalm worthy due to the fact it's often done by Sony.

Then again, in the same mag, EGM, he claims no company besides Sony has released a successful cycle to a entry cycle, which would be the PS2 to the PS1. Apparently, he forgot of the NES and the follow up SNES.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> He's claiming the PS3 was the most successful launch Sony ever did, despite the shortages. He also has made the claim people have made up bad rep to just bash the PS3, and I would bet as far he would claim ALL negative rep is bash rep, despite quite a loft of it being justified, like the red lights and etc.


 
Technically it is, being as so far in the first 3 months the Ps3 saleswise are a bit better then the Ps2s. Plus the launch went over well, without many problems that would cause a call back. That's pretty successful.




Goofy Time said:


> That product boosting is just like them claiming the Wii had 0% backwards compatibility, it seems like business talk that is totally flat and full of air. But still, it's facepalm worthy due to the fact it's often done by Sony.


 
All companies have somewhere along the line said something negative or untrue about the other companies. What I am saying is does it really matter to the consumer? Reps get paid to do what they do, consumers get nothing for being angry at them and refuse to buy a product due to a company's ego. The consumer just loses out on a possible good experience.

But don't mind me, I know my feelings about this bounce right off the wall to some.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

Who cares what they say? God buy the system cause of the games you want, people who rep company have to rep there shit.


----------



## Akira (Feb 10, 2007)

Crazy's got a point. Most of the people i know buy consoles because of specific games they like, not because they love sony of microsoft or nintendo.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

str1ker said:


> Crazy's got a point. Most of the people i know buy consoles because of specific games they like, not because they love sony of microsoft or nintendo.



*Thank you*. God some people man, who cares what a company said? Oh noes nintendo acted gay at E3, i'm not getting Wii. Sony keeps say there the best and there saying we are the problem! No PS3 for me. OH NOES Microsoft is runned by gay gates! Fuck 360. 

I mean really who gives a fuck about any rep or company. Buy the system you like and go on.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 10, 2007)

> Who cares what they say? God buy the system cause of the games you want, people who rep company have to rep there shit.


 Well said, go for the games, and the PS3 has the best games. I can't get all the sytems.


----------



## Aman (Feb 10, 2007)

Aman said:
			
		

> I agree with you there in a way, it doesn't affect if I'll buy their console, but it's still annoying.


So I don't know what you're trying to say...


----------



## Dave (Feb 10, 2007)

so they are not lowering the prices for 2-3 years?


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 10, 2007)

Aman said:


> So I don't know what you're trying to say...


 
I don't believe anyone was singling you out, but talking about in general of how some consumers react to company rep's statements.


----------



## Aman (Feb 10, 2007)

The price of the PS3? Will probably be dropped by the end of the year, unless the demand goes up a lot, then they won't have any reason to drop it.


Moondoggie said:


> I don't believe anyone was singling you out, but talking about in general of how some consumers react to company rep's statements.


Even then, I doubt what Sony kep saying is affecting whether gamers buy it or not.

Although it's bad publicity, and that can mean less sales.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 10, 2007)

Aman said:


> Even then, I doubt what Sony kep saying is affecting whether gamers buy it or not.
> 
> Although it's bad publicity, and that can mean less sales.


 
Will Rep statements effect the overall sales?, I agree it won't but there are those that will miss out on great systems because of pent up anger toward certain ones.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

VF5 looks sick, i want it so bad


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Haha rub a dub!  And kingdom hearts 3 info is nice


----------



## Akira (Feb 11, 2007)

Any news on whether it Kingdom Hearts 3 is on PS2 or PS3?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 11, 2007)

i would assume for PS3....im pretty sure developers are starting the slowdown in terms of making games for PS2. 

though, PS2 did sell the most consoles this winter season. more than all the nexgen consoles. what do u expect, 129 for an awesome system...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

^This is true. They could go with PS2, but we won't see KH3 for awhile so i dunno.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 11, 2007)

I still want my $1200 from Tretton since my PS3 was on the shelf for a couple days before I bought it. XD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 11, 2007)

VF5 pre-ordered buds!!!!! I could have bought it online but I'd much rather get it at the store. 

And a few other games too

- Dark Sector
- GTA IV
- Assassin's Creed
- Lair
- Motorstorm
- Ninja Gaiden Sigma
- God of War II
- Heavenly Sword

And I think that's about it right now


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 11, 2007)

God of War 2 is PS2 title, unless if PS3 can run it, then that's not a problem I guess.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 11, 2007)

str1ker said:


> Any news on whether it Kingdom Hearts 3 is on PS2 or PS3?



They didn't even confirm if it would be on a Sony console, but its speculated that its the case. They said a few months ago that they don't know what to push it on, Wii or PS3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 11, 2007)

Mmmm, VF5 is way more addicting than VF4 EVO.  I've ran through Quest Mode so far with 3 characters up to at least 4th Dan, with Kage up to 8th Dan.  The new movement system is awesome and it's rather cool playing against some game reviewer's characters in Quest mode.

I'll probably get AC4 JP tomorrow or something.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

^Nice, can't wait to get my hands on VF5. And tell me how Armor core is.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 11, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> God of War 2 is PS2 title, unless if PS3 can run it, then that's not a problem I guess.


Of course the PS3 can run God of War II :S


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

Not even sure if this was posted or talked about yet




> P L A Y S T A T I O N   3
> 
> - Sony Pictures' Yair Landau confirmed that Sony Online Entertainment is working on a new MMORPG for PlayStation 3, the game will have a theme of espionage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 11, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Of course the PS3 can run God of War II :S



Minus teh rumble ;_;

And if anything should showcase the SIXAXIS, it should be Wipeout.  The game is begging for that tilt action.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Not even sure if this was posted or talked about yet



Wow some kickass info. New MMO and ratchet and clank info = win


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Minus teh rumble ;_;



ya i kknow 


> And if anything should showcase the SIXAXIS, it should be Wipeout.  The game is begging for that tilt action.



could you picture the type of speed and what not and controlling it via tilt? thats crazy! man i will surely play it like that and i hope F Zero comes out as well for the Wii. Both games were SUPER fast.


----------



## Lazarus (Feb 11, 2007)

Aman said:


> The price of the PS3? Will probably be dropped by the end of the year, unless the demand goes up a lot, then they won't have any reason to drop it.



I hope this is true, the Sony systems always have the best games :\


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

Do not hope on a price drop this year, are you crazy? they are allready losing over 200 bucks on each unit and the software sales are LOW. You might see one in 2008 but i highly doubt it this year.

also remus dont worry, games flip flop every 2 generations of systems thx toe 3rd partys.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Do not hope on a price drop this year, are you crazy? they are allready losing over 200 bucks on each unit and the software sales are LOW. You might see one in 2008 but i highly doubt it this year.



That's why the best deal right now is the PS2 Trade in offer at EB/Gamestop which cuts off $100 from the price of a PS3.  I had a rather dead but extra PS2 with an extra controller and an old mem card, so once I found out about it, I went over to my local EB and they hooked me up.  Considering they usually check to see if it's working, they passed on me since I go there often.  And that's how I got my 60GB.

Funny thing was though, when I was calling to verify the price drop deal, one Gamestop told me it only applies to the 60GB since Sony stopped making the 20GB. LOL!

But I don't forsee a price drop anytime soon either.  I mean, it took Sony awhile to drop the price on the PSP and even on the PS2 as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Remus said:


> I hope this is true, the Sony systems always have the best games :\



Won't be a pricedrop for awhile. And it is true, sony systems do have the most kickass games


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> That's why the best deal right now is the PS2 Trade in offer at EB/Gamestop which cuts off $100 from the price of a PS3.  I had a rather dead but extra PS2 with an extra controller and an old mem card, so once I found out about it, I went over to my local EB and they hooked me up.  Considering they usually check to see if it's working, they passed on me since I go there often.  And that's how I got my 60GB.
> 
> Funny thing was though, when I was calling to verify the price drop deal, one Gamestop told me it only applies to the 60GB since Sony stopped making the 20GB. LOL!






shocked you got that much for the system its a good deal, does this work with all gamespots/ebs? 


 so in other words your paying 500 bucks the 60 gig and the 20 gig is basically no more? Intresting.

*
EDIT
*
also they did not drop the psp price, they just took out the extras and gave the bare bones system which was 200 bucks in japan since launch.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

You give in a PS2 and get 100 dollars off. It's a cool deal but i kept my PS2 basically cause i don't wanna give away my fav system and the deal didn't go into effect when i bought my ps3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> shocked you got that much for the system its a good deal, does this work with all gamespots/ebs?
> 
> 
> so in other words your paying 500 bucks the 60 gig and the 20 gig is basically no more? Intresting.





Wouldn't have bought it for more tbh.

Mind you, if you are planning on getting this, you basically need 2 SONY  controllers and an 8MB memory card to make the deal work.  It's also only valid until the 18th.

And I still have my other PS2 for my import and bootleg games. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

bah only till the 18th? danm  o well.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 11, 2007)

Will it be ok for me to trade in pelican controller?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Wouldn't have bought it for more tbh.
> 
> Mind you, if you are planning on getting this, you basically need 2 SONY  controllers and an 8MB memory card to make the deal work.  It's also only valid until the 18th.
> 
> And I still have my other PS2 for my import and bootleg games. XD



Man you buy two of every system!


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 11, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Will it be ok for me to trade in pelican controller?



Nope, only a Sony brand controller. (two of them)



> Man you buy two of every system!


There was a better reason for this since the PS2 I traded in shitted out on me. XD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 11, 2007)

Not alot of Tekken 6 info but apparently 



> Rumor: Xbox 360 Version:
> 
> According to the recent edition of japanese magazine Famitsu, the rumor of the Tekken franchise jumping ship in their next highly anticipated title is false. Namco {BandaiNamco} has now dispersed rumors and now revealed that Tekken 6 will be a Playstation 3 exclusive. Senior editors at IGN has stated that the delay in the new title is probably due to the development of a port to the XBOX 360. Namco {BandaiNamco} has revealed that due the the great processing power of the Cell Processor and the new sixaxis remote controllor, Tekken 6 will revolutionize the fighting\combat genre in the nextgen console market.


Not surprised though since Harada stated that they will use the SIXAXIS in an interesting way and they have big plans for it. 

I can imagining using it for counters and footwork actually, now that I think about it. I don't know what's going to go on.


----------



## Lazarus (Feb 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Do not hope on a price drop this year, are you crazy? they are allready losing over 200 bucks on each unit and the software sales are LOW. You might see one in 2008 but i highly doubt it this year.
> 
> also remus dont worry, games flip flop every 2 generations of systems thx toe 3rd partys.



I don't have a Wii either, though ;__; I suppose it's less expensive than the PS3, though, so I'll be able to afford it sooner.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Remus said:


> I don't have a Wii either, though ;__; I suppose it's less expensive than the PS3, though, so I'll be able to afford it sooner.



Get whatever system that has the games you want. 

@KN - I knew Tekken was staying on PS3, Tekken always be on sony line. Plus Tekken 5 kicked ass, can't wait till dark resurrection comes out at the end of the month.


----------



## Aman (Feb 12, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Do not hope on a price drop this year, are you crazy? they are allready losing over 200 bucks on each unit and the software sales are LOW. You might see one in 2008 but i highly doubt it this year.
> 
> also remus dont worry, games flip flop every 2 generations of systems thx toe 3rd partys.


I disagree. So what if they're losing money, the price decreases all the time, and the high price is affecting the price a lot. Microsoft didn't even make money on the Xbox at all, Sony need to get aggressive. I agree with the guy that said that they should remove the 20 GB version and lower the price of the 60 GB version to 550 dollars.

Unless the great games coming out affects the demand a lot, but I doubt it since every single poll shows that people are waiting for a price drop and lots of people are buying the Wii because it's so cheap and different, or the 360 because of it being the cheapest HD system and having some great games. Sony need to step up, fall 2007 would be a perfect time to do it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Won't be a pricedrop for awhile. And it is true, sony systems do have the most kickass games



Not this generation haven't you been paying attention. All the third party games that get developed first for the 360 and then ported to the PS3. The PS2 was doing the same thing the Xbox.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Not this generation haven't you been paying attention. All the third party games that get developed first for the 360 and then ported to the PS3. The PS2 was doing the same thing the Xbox.



Not really. FF and MGS > Any game on XBOX 360 to me. Though halo 3 does look nice.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Ps3 breaks Pre-Order Records* 

"Advance orders for Sony's highly anticipated PlayStation 3 console have broken all records, with high street stalwart Woolworths revealing it has been taking one order every 20 seconds during the past week.

The state-of-the-art PlayStation 3 will go head-to-head with Microsoft's Xbox 360 when it hits the shops on March 23 and Woolies, one of the first stores to accept pre-orders, has admitted it has been staggered by the demand.

Gerry Berkley, Woolworths' head of games, said, "It's the hottest gaming system since the PS2 launched in 2000 - demand will outstrip supply."

With a retail price of £425, the 60Gb PlayStation 3 costs £125 more in the UK than in the US, but this has failed to deter those determined to try out Sony's latest dream machine."



Looks like the Ps3 will do well in Europe...though I guess it was expected. heh
I wonder if this was all planned, or maybe I'm thinking too much into this.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

And Europe for the win


----------



## Aman (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, the Playstation 2 is very popular over here, and it was delayed. 

Let's just hope no one gets shot.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 12, 2007)

i wonder what the number of those pre order records was? i know Wii beat out 360 for the best selling game machine in europe on the first day / weekend and same with autrillia.

should be intresting to see this coming march


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

That's cause PS2 kicked ass. And yes, shooting is a  no-no.


----------



## Lazarus (Feb 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Get whatever system that has the games you want.



Eh, depends, Action games aren't my favorites, and there seems to be a lot of them on the Wii, so.

Then again, I told myself that I would never buy another gaming console again, since I've spent so much money already :\


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Remus said:


> Eh, depends, Action games aren't my favorites, and there seems to be a lot of them on the Wii, so.
> 
> Then again, I told myself that I would never buy another gaming console again, since I've spent so much money already :\



Action games on the Wii? I think you mean "Minigames" At the moment alot of Mini-games on Wii, not really action unless you consider monkey ball action, i mean i wouldn't but ya never know. 

I dunno how this gen will pan out with the three systems, but 360 has alot more support this time, and ps3 seems good and Wii seems two steps up from gamecube, in other words, all three look good to me.


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Action games on the Wii? I think you mean "Minigames" At the moment alot of Mini-games on Wii, not really action unless you consider monkey ball action, i mean i wouldn't but ya never know.
> 
> I dunno how this gen will pan out with the three systems, but 360 has alot more support this time, and ps3 seems good and Wii seems two steps up from gamecube, in other words, all three look good to me.



I say in a year or so when ps3 six online MGS4 comes out, and some other titles come out ps3 will be a great system.
I love the 360, it got everything, im not feeling the wii at all.


is mgs4 coming out for 360?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Agreed on about PS3 being a great system in a year like 360. And right now i'm in the same boat as you with Wii, but i have hope, nintendo might come back!


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 12, 2007)

Ya, the wii could come back like russia or something....whatever. 

Seems the market for ps3 is settling out, which is neither good nor bad.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 13, 2007)

*Casino Royale Blu-ray for PS3 Early Adopters*

"Sony has announced that the first 500,000 people to register their PlayStation 3 on the PlayStation Network after the console's European launch will receive a free copy of James Bond film Casino Royale on Blu-ray."



Lucky...


----------



## Aman (Feb 13, 2007)

wigs


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> That's cause PS2 kicked ass. And yes, shooting is a  no-no.



Crazy you are a PS3 fan boy.


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 13, 2007)

Well is Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of Patriots coming out for Microsoft Xbox360?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't think so.


----------



## Aman (Feb 13, 2007)

Apology accepted.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 13, 2007)

Not sure how to take that, but okay. heh


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Crazy you are a PS3 fan boy.



True that man, true that. Well actually right now a PS2 fanman, but i do like the PS3 a whole lot, but gotta wait for more games


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 13, 2007)

*DICE 2007 Phil Harrison Keynote (Video)*

It's in 5 parts, so if you'd like to watch them all just let the videos run after each other and they will play one after another.

Pt1:
The keynote begins as Phil Harrison shows off SingStar and the PlayStation interface.


Pt2: 
Phil Harrison speaks out on developer support and the availability of development kits for companies.



Pt3:*EDIT: This one can be ignored atm*
Phil fields questions about the complexities of PS3 development and Sony's future plans.



Pt4:
The keynote continues as Phil Harrison states the online strength of the PS3 versus Microsoft's online offerings.



Pt5:
User generated content and home-brewed PSP software are discussed in this segment.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 13, 2007)

Good stuff Moondoggie...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

Moon always coming with the info


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 13, 2007)

<3 Phil Harrison for his love of ducks, being the only Sony rep I respect, and never saying anything stupid.


----------



## Zeta26 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, at least he respected Microsoft lol. The other SONY rep which was on Gamespot was just stupid. Which he slammed both Microsoft's 360 and Nintendo's Wii. 

Though, this looks like a really promising system. And with the likes of Final Fantasy XIII and Final Fantasy Versus XIII.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

Feb 20, my 5th PS3 game


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

*Blu Ray Only for Aussie. *


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 14, 2007)

*New Ps3 game in development from creators of Shadow of Collosus*

SRB2 Forums

Translation(sjaakiejj):

The team that is responsible for cult classics like ICO and Shadow Of The Colossus is now working on a new game. Sony gave the team the assignment to work on a new game for Playstation 3. Famitsu told this after a solicitation round with the development studio. Further details about the potential ps3 hit are not known.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 14, 2007)

Hopefully it won't take them as long to make this new game like they did with ICO (4 years) and SOTC (3 years). XD

I'm itching for some stuff on the PS3 already.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Didn't you just get VF5? Enjoy that for awhile till motorstorm comes. Unless you have that too already...then you gotta wait awhile


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Hopefully it won't take them as long to make this new game like they did with ICO (4 years) and SOTC (3 years). XD
> 
> I'm itching for some stuff on the PS3 already.




*Full Auto 2: Battlelines demo in PS Store Feb 15th*
Not much, but it's something.  XD


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2007)

Seems Blu Ray is turning out good.


----------



## asuramakinaruto (Feb 15, 2007)

hehe... Nice picz.!


----------



## Sengoku (Feb 15, 2007)

2007 will be a good year for the ps3 indeed =)


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 16, 2007)

SengokuGensui said:


> 2007 will be a good year for the ps3 indeed =)


Nah, next year is.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

^This year aswell. With gundam, heavenly sword, mgs, lair, Virtua fighter 5 and more, i say this is a good year. Next year even better though.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 16, 2007)

News all backed up.

*Lair Box Art:*


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ^This year aswell. With gundam, heavenly sword, mgs, lair, Virtua fighter 5 and more, i say this is a good year. Next year even better though.


Didn't you hear that Kojima Works pushed back the release date of MGS4?

Lair box art looks the best


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

^No i didn't, can i see that? 

Lair does indeed look nice.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 16, 2007)

uhh.. see what?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 16, 2007)

15

Check out the love fellas 

Today I'm going to pay off VF5 and get the guide for it. The more I see of these games the more I can't wait. I'm hyped


----------



## Aman (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't believe there has been any official announcements about MGS4 being pushed back to 2008, it's just that a lot of people are expecting it.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 16, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> uhh.. see what?


 
I'm sure he's referring to wanting a source to back up:

"Kojima Works pushed back the release date of MGS4?"

heh


----------



## MS81 (Feb 16, 2007)

sorry guys I can't wait til Heavenly sword comes out I'm going play that shit til my PS3 burns out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 16, 2007)

This has been posted in the Sales thread just wanted to post the info here as well




> 1. 48,346 - Virtua Fighter 5 (PS3)
> 2. 45,897 - Wii Sports (Wii)
> 3. 36,090 - Wii Play (Wii)
> 4. 32,800 - Brain Training 2 (DS)
> ...



PS3 has its first weekly champion.





> February 5 - 11, 2007
> DSL - 201,177
> Wii - 78,550
> PSP - 32,175
> ...


VF5 seems to have helped PS3 slightly.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 16, 2007)

^Congrats to VF5, especially under the circumstances.

*Devil May Cry 4 releasing this Autumn*

"In an interview with GamesIndustry.biz, Mark Beaumont, executive VP Capcom and newly appointed head of consumer software in Europe, revealed that Devil May Cry 4 will be released on the Playstation 3 this "autumn". 

Devil May Cry 4 will be, as Mark Beaumont said, Capcom's next triple-A title."

Vegeta admits Scrooge is stronger than him


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

Fuckin Nice, great news for ps3 today


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ^This year aswell. With *gundam*, heavenly sword, mgs, lair, Virtua fighter 5 and more, i say this is a good year. Next year even better though.



Did you....did you just say a Gundam game is one of the upcoming best titles for the PS3?

I don't know whether thats a joke, or I should be weeping my eyes.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 16, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Did you....did you just say a Gundam game is one of the upcoming best titles for the PS3?
> 
> I don't know whether thats a joke, or I should be weeping my eyes.



This makes sense in Japan.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Did you....did you just say a Gundam game is one of the upcoming best titles for the PS3?
> 
> I don't know whether thats a joke, or I should be weeping my eyes.



Gundam mousou looks very fun.


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone DL the Full Auto 2 Demo available on PS network? It has online aswell. The game was fun for like 2 minutes then I lost interested in it...


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 20, 2007)

*Mercenaries 2(SandBox) Scans*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 20, 2007)

The ps3 isn't even out here !!


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 20, 2007)

^Europe I assume? At least you'll have a better launch. heh


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

Hummm Merc 2 does look better


----------



## ZE (Feb 20, 2007)

I´m surprised there is a game made by EA that i´m interested in, I hate EA but Army of Two looks very nice.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2007)

I guess there is no choice but to get VF5 if you want next gen fighting this year....right?


----------



## ZE (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, VF5 has to be good because the main character fighting style, Akira is the same style the protagonist of Shenmue, Ryo Hazuki uses. Their “jutsus” are identical to each other. The game is from the same guy, Yu Suzuki. I wish he gets enough money with VF5 to make a new Shenmue, and I’m not talking about the shit called Shenmue online, that’s a disgrace to the Shenmue franchising.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 20, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> I guess there is no choice but to get VF5 if you want next gen fighting this year....right?



Basically so , VF 5 will also be out on 360 this year and Tekken 6 is not coming to ps3 ( american wise) till 2008.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 20, 2007)

I heard that we will get DMC4 Demo around june, is this correct?


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 20, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I heard that we will get DMC4 Demo around june, is this correct?


 
From my knowledge no month was specifically given, but with a possible Autumn release of the game...June could be the time for the demo.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 20, 2007)

k thanks doggie.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 20, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> ^Congrats to VF5, especially under the circumstances.
> 
> *Devil May Cry 4 releasing this Autumn*
> 
> ...



Speaking of DMC game, I heard that there was going to be one called "Devil Never Cry" with Vergil as the main character...is that true?


----------



## RodMack (Feb 22, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> *Devil May Cry 4 releasing this Autumn*
> 
> "In an interview with GamesIndustry.biz, Mark Beaumont, executive VP Capcom and newly appointed head of consumer software in Europe, revealed that Devil May Cry 4 will be released on the Playstation 3 this "autumn".
> 
> ...



I should start praying that DMC4 does come out this autumn so that I can get it when I get my PS3 most likely at the end of the year.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 22, 2007)

@MS81: Your welcome.
@Neji Kun: You never know. heh
@RodMack: I think the chances are pretty good for a Autumn release.
But praying will still help. heh

*Appears PS3 and Spiderman 3 don't share the same font for nothing, *
*Exclusive PS3 Spider-Man(Content)*

"Activision gives Sony owners special treatment and unleashes the Goblin."


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2007)

Spiderman for PS3 = the win.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

Fuck yes.... that will be the first great use of the synax.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 22, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> COLOR=sienna]@RodMack: I think the chances are pretty good for a Autumn release.[/COLOR]
> But praying will still help. heh
> 
> *Appears PS3 and Spiderman 3 don't share the same font for nothing, *
> ...


Then I should pray away. xD

Cool that the PS3 is gonna get some exclusive content for Spider-Man 3, which is also made by Sony (the movie, of course). xD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 23, 2007)

So, what do you PS3 owners think of the VF5?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice, looks so sick, it's pretty hard, i suck at it so far


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 23, 2007)

Hot Shots Golf 5 new screenshots:


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> So, what do you PS3 owners think of the VF5?



Greatest 3D fighter.  Well, I've always been a big VF fan, so I'm really biased towards it.  I'm extremely happy I got it and now I just need to work on getting my Kage past Veteran rank.  I keep learning new little techniques here and there to build up my game. =)


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah VF5 is fun but hard. I also got back into fight night 3 so that's taking all my time


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 24, 2007)

I haven't seen it posted here, so I guess I'll post it here. Euro gamers, I just have one simple statement for you if you are expecting anything in the wide library of backwards compatibility for the PS3 that JP and the US have had; you are fucking pwned.

[Sterminio][SAINT_SEIYA_The_Hades_Chapter_Inferno_Kosho_02][DVDRIP][XVID].avi

Now I guess in a couple weeks the list of what PS2 games off the bat work on a PAL PS3 will be announced, but a limited amount? That honestly sounds like the 360's launch BC, which was ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

Could be updated in patches. I agree it blows though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 24, 2007)

it can be mtf, its like the 360 emulation thing, kinda sucks still because the US market and japan market do not have to worry about it . So the Euro ps3's BC is run off emulation just like the 360 so games will be updated in time rather than just popping the game in and playing.

and to be honest i think thats a little unfair for the Europeans because they have to pay a but load more than US / Japan does for a PS3 and the PS3 is not selling that hot in japan /usa. O well =/


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 24, 2007)

*Biggest Jan sales for Sony, as PS3 finally begins to perform*

"PlayStation enjoys record revenues of $550m in first month of year"

Link removed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 24, 2007)

So...what exactly..was the point of delaying the system FOUR MONTHS to release there, when it still isn't  near the caliber of what we have already gotten?

Really, Europe had to wait months, told to not import, etc, and they have absolutely no good reasoning in ANY of that. It was like Sony just said "well...lets make progress in the Europe as slow and as worthless as possible"


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

Fight Night 3 kicks ass in first person view. Man can't get enough of it.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 24, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> So...what exactly..was the point of delaying the system FOUR MONTHS to release there, when it still isn't near the caliber of what we have already gotten?
> 
> Really, Europe had to wait months, told to not import, etc, and they have absolutely no good reasoning in ANY of that. It was like Sony just said "well...lets make progress in the Europe as slow and as worthless as possible"


 
Well to answer the first part, production shortage. I would rather them not release the system so fast that could cause a call back.

This is a wrench in the European launch, but it's delayed launch is far from pointless, they will have the March update right out the box, 30+ titles to choose from, CR for early adopters, etc...

If anything it's the US customers that should be envious imo. heh

It's been a trend for a while for products to be higher priced in Europe so I would think a inflation would be expected.

@crazymtf: You mean "Get in the Ring"? Indeed it's a lot of fun. heh


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 24, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> If anything it's the US customers that should be envious imo. heh



I gagged. We should be envious of them due to the fact they have less then what we have, less BC, and the miniature ilks? Please explain how you came up with that opinion to me, because I am puzzled how anyone in a common state of mind can create that form of opinion.

Sure, they get what we previously had, but thats to be expected. And it would be obvious they would have more games at launch, as converting to PAL was much simpler for the Europe region, because they don't have a system to rush it out on thats out, being the PS3. But really..I'm totally and absolutely baffled at as in the blue freggin hell, we should be envious of them.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 24, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I gagged. We should be envious of them due to the fact they have less then what we have, less BC, and the miniature ilks? Please explain how you came up with that opinion to me, because I am puzzled how anyone in a common state of mind can create that form of opinion.
> 
> Sure, they get what we previously had, but thats to be expected. And it would be obvious they would have more games at launch, as converting to PAL was much simpler for the Europe region, because they don't have a system to rush it out on thats out, being the PS3. But really..I'm totally and absolutely baffled at as in the blue freggin hell, we should be envious of them.


 
It was for the most part a joke, hence the "heh".
Many of the few issues the European PS3 launch will have, are heavily outweighed by the good factors that come. With so many PS2s in Europe, backwards compatibility is not as big a issue right now. Not sure why you are so furious about this though. 

Nothing is perfect.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

Look at his sig...not much more to say why he keeps on this issue when he lives near me and doesn't really have to give a shit


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 24, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> *Biggest Jan sales for Sony, as PS3 finally begins to perform*
> 
> "PlayStation enjoys record revenues of $550m in first month of year"
> 
> revenue is not profit? they are still loosing money in there latest finical[img=http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/8916/svxorvq2.th.png]


just to point out that revenue is not profit the finical  reports they reported to lose 2 billion dollars this year . its all in the sales thread.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

^He didn't type it out, it's from the article...


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> you do know revenue is not profit? they are still loosing money in there latest finical reports they reported to lose 2 billion dollars this year . its all in the sales thread.


 
I didn't write the article, I just post the information.
And yes, I am aware revenue does not equal profit, one way to make a profit is if they were selling the PS3 for more then it's worth to make.

Why do you ask?

@crazymtf: Hey I don't judge. heh ^^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 24, 2007)

I knew someone was going to be stupid and assume my signature had something to do with what I'm ranting about, lo and behold. I'm not even going to explain why I have that sig, but the people who have seen the one for the DS should get the inversing joke. Beyond that, assume something stupid.

I just find it funny, that Sony bashed the 360 at one point for limited BC, claims the Wii has 0% BC, and they launch a console that one of it's versions ends up like the 360's. Pot and the kettle if you will. And some people will sell their PS2 for a PS3, and they for the most part might get pwned because all of their games might not work on it.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

Ya, and a ps2 will not get you much closer to a PS3...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 24, 2007)

I never said it would net them close to buying a PS3, but some people would sell it just for however much money they can get to get closer to get a PS3, however much that would be.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I knew someone was going to be stupid and assume my signature had something to do with what I'm ranting about, lo and behold. I'm not even going to explain why I have that sig, but the people who have seen the one for the DS should get the inversing joke. Beyond that, assume something stupid.
> 
> I just find it funny, that Sony bashed the 360 at one point for limited BC, claims the Wii has 0% BC, and they launch a console that one of it's versions ends up like the 360's. Pot and the kettle if you will. And some people will sell their PS2 for a PS3, and they for the most part might get pwned because all of their games might not work on it.


Actually doesn't really matter what your signature says. I've talked to you, i know you dislike PS3 so i already know you have to care about every bad news out there. You don't live in Europe, so why do you care? I mean really who cares if you don't live there? It's different if you were in Europe, like i said it sucks. But you live around here, not Europe, so why are you getting so mad? PS3 still kicks ass where you live, so i don't see why you mad it sucks in Europe.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 24, 2007)

Hah, you assumptions are wrong amigo. My 'dislike' for the PS3 is merely I see nothing worthwhile by it's price point that's out yet, regardless. 2 games I want that are out =/= hay I'm gonna spend 500+ dollars. I don't believe I have ever once said 'well letz c da PS tree fail like sum furry' and that like. I could say the same for the Wii, which I don't even own, and won't own till more games I like are on it.

Now, caring about all bad PS3 news? I sort of giggled. Half of the negative shit I've read I really didn't care about. It's only some things that are so bad, I post them and comment on them. I did so with Nintendo previously not releasing the Wifi dev-kits to developers, so it isn't just limited to the PS3.

Please, continue to take my words half face to your assumptions, you've done that countless times before, but that is completely irrelevant.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

Love ya too buddy. Keep on hating and loving 

Motorstorm 2 weeks away!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 24, 2007)

well his sig does not like it does eat your money 

@
moon, i edited that post before you quoted me


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 24, 2007)

Microsoft is kicking some Asian ass!!!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

If that's what you see.......wait fuck no........


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

Lost my first match in fight night round 3. 

I had 22-0

This fucking bald bitch somehow got me in this triple combo and then from there i couldn't see shit and i was down. I am very mad at that bald bitch


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 24, 2007)

Random Mini's (spontaneous amv idea clips) 

Random but Tekken player beats the best VF player in the world in VF5. Awesome


----------



## RodMack (Feb 24, 2007)

^ It doesn't take me to the video, so I can't see how funny it is.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

Me either


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 24, 2007)

same....*silently cries*


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

Whoever has Fight Night 3. To fix up a cut it says "R" stick right to left. The faster i do it the percent goes down to 0%, is this a good thing?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2007)

I want a PS3, and I shall get one.......BYAAAAAAAAA

Well, just serch on youtube.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Feb 25, 2007)

anyone here play Virtua Fighter 5? If so, what character do you use? i use Kage, he owns


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 25, 2007)

Tsukasa009 said:


> anyone here play Virtua Fighter 5? If so, what character do you use? i use Kage, he owns



LOL, if you've been reading the last couple of pages, you'd know a couple of us have it.  I've had it for 3 weeks now. XD  And yes, I'm a Kage/Jacky/Sarah player.  I've used Kage since the first VF.  His moveset is just perfect for me.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah, Virtua Fighter 5 finally came in the mail with the other game.
I'm really *bad* at it, but I am still having fun nontheless. heh


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Ah, Virtua Fighter 5 finally came in the mail with the other game.
> I'm really *bad* at it, but I am still having fun nontheless. heh



Yeah me too, i went back to fight night 3 though


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 26, 2007)

Heh, I see.
I believe Eileen is my player of choice.
Did you find a favorite before switching over to FNR3?


----------



## MS81 (Feb 26, 2007)

my buds got VF5 while I'm stuck w/VF4.

we was suppose to go 1/2 on the game but I guess he end up buying himself.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 26, 2007)

*New Final Fantasy 13 Versus/Agito Scan Featuring New Character*



*Quick Translation(Bigmac573):*
*Spoiler*: __ 





Tetsuya Nomura granted an interview with the Japanese magazine Gemaga in which it reveals some interesting information on its projects, of which Final Fantasy Versus XIII on PlayStation 3. The person in charge for Enix Public garden explains for example that it has to make several times the way conveys some under tunnels, with his team of development, to collect information and graphic elements in order to constitute the scene of the play in which we can see the hero conveys some in a tunnel (video diffused at the time of Jump Festa 2007). 

The system of combat of Final Fantasy Versus XIII will be rather close to Kingdom Hearts but more realistic, Tetsuya Nomura also wishes to include in the play of the elements of a system Third Person Shooting (Shooter with a sight with the third nobody), a little with the manner of Final Fantasy VII: Dirge of Cerberus on PlayStation 2, the point of view of the player will change apparently compared to the choice of each weapon available. In addition, Tetsuya Nomura confirms the presence of the airship in this episode, it would like that the player can fly. Concerning the series Kingdom Hearts, Tetsuya Nomura explains why it cannot work at the same time on Final Fantasy Versus XIII and Kingdom Hearts 3 bus that requires far too much work, it initially prefers to concentrate on Final Fantasy Versus XIII to acquire the experiment necessary in order to develop Kingdom Hearts 3 then (confirmed out of PlayStation 3?). 

Tetsuya Nomura would like that Final Fantasy Versus XIII is the last play which it directs as regards the series Final Fantasy, because it is much of pressure and it thus prefers to work on the series Kingdom Hearts or a remake. Another information to be retained, next Kingdom Hearts could finally be revealed after the next summer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2007)

Holy shit that post is so engrish it's almost a puzzle.

I cringed at DoC even being mentioned, and it shows absolutely nothing on a new character in Versus.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 26, 2007)

*Playstation 3* *ForceWear Vest*

"Hidden from nerd radar comes a new technology dubbed the ForceWear Vest. Developed by Dr. Mark Ombrellaro and TNGames, the ForceWear Vest will be the next step in rumble gaming where the player will wear a full upper body vest equipped with 8 pressure areas. Basically, imagine playing Killzone 2 where you will not only feel rumble but the cuff of every bullet entering your CGI body, or playing Burnout 5 and feeling the kick and thrash of your collisions."

Link removed

Sounds interesting, but dangerous in a way. heh


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

New Lair pictures. 

Lots of people, and a dragon above, looks kickass. 



Dragons looking better then ever. 


I can't wait for the game


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 27, 2007)

^if all games looked like that. omg.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 27, 2007)

Indeed.  Well they just need the money and development time, which most studios don't have.

Anyway, I'm hoping my import store has Gundam Musou tomorrow, since they usually get their shipments before the Japanese release date.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 27, 2007)

I seen the gameplay footage for Lair and it didn't impress me and didn't look like it was advertised. Plus I don't judge games on screenshots.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 27, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I seen the gameplay footage for Lair and it didn't impress me and didn't look like it was advertised. Plus I don't judge games on screenshots.



Well, the game has yet to be released so we should wait until those final gameplay videos.  Besides, it's Factor 5.  They've made some quality games, ala Rogue Squadron.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I seen the gameplay footage for Lair and it didn't impress me and didn't look like it was advertised. Plus I don't judge games on screenshots.



Those videos were pretty all and still looked better then most stuff out. Game looks killer if you ask me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2007)

It's spamming Light Bloom effects in those pictures D:


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 27, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I seen the gameplay footage for Lair and it didn't impress me and didn't look like it was advertised. Plus I don't judge games on screenshots.



Well those videos are from a early build of the game who knows how it plays now I sure Factor 5 has made several improvents by now. I do hope they release a new video based on the current build.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 27, 2007)

*Thompson Threatens Take-Two...Again Grand Theft Auto(PS3 & 360*)

"In a letter to Take-Two interactive CEO Paul Eibeler, Thompson wrote that he will file a suit on March 9 unless the company agrees to write a written agreement that it will not sell its flagship title to minors. "

Fucking Teen Mouth

The guy just doesn't give up.:S


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

*Mortal Kombat 2 Hits acarde next month for 5 dollars. *



I don't like em, but i know some people on here love MK.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 27, 2007)

MK2 was arguably one of the best out all of the other ones.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Firmware Update 1.54 Available*

This is not the big update that comes in March, but a update indeed.
When details of the update are specified, this page will offer the details:



I'm done here, enjoy.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2007)

*Motorstorm gets a 8.9 *HELL  YEAH**


----------



## RodMack (Feb 28, 2007)

The dragon in the right looks like its laughing. xD


----------



## Kaki (Feb 28, 2007)

I can't wait for that game.....but first I need a PS3. hehehe



> Besides, it's Factor 5. They've made some quality games, ala Rogue Squadron.


 Rouge galaxy right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 1, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> I can't wait for that game.....but first I need a PS3. hehehe
> 
> Rouge galaxy right?



No Factor-5 developed the Rouge squadron series  / Lair

when Level - 5 
 develops the Dragon quest  games ( the latest ones like 8 and the upcoming DQ9 ) and Rouge galaxy , dark cloud series etc...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2007)

Yarr, Level 5 did Rouge Galaxy.

It's funny, Level 5 has a perfect track record for Sony when it comes to RPG's, as does Intelligent Systems with Nintendo, and they are some of my favorite companies.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 1, 2007)

Anybody pick up Tekken DR yet on the PS store?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

^Oh shit it's out? About to then


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 1, 2007)

I've been playing the Hong Kong version for weeks, it's so badass. 

Factor 5 does Lair. They've also done the Rogue Squadron series. 
Level-5 does Rogue Galaxy, DragonQuest IX and the upcoming awesome White Knight Story for PS3.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 1, 2007)

how much does tekken 5.5 cost?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

20. supports 1080p.


----------



## Aman (Mar 2, 2007)

Seems like some very likely rumors have leaked about Sony's main revealing on the upcoming GDC, if you don't mind being spoiled keep reading. 

*Playstation Home*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sony seem have taken a look at My Space, Microsoft's Achievements and Nintendo's Mii avatars and come up with a way to combine them. It's called Playstation Home and will let all Playstation 3-owners create their own virtual home where you can create your own avatar that will move in. The creating of the avatar is supposed to be far more advanced than creating Miis.

After that, you're supposed to decorate your home which can be done by buying objects from the Playstation Store or objects that you get from completing specific goals in games. Everything from paintings to furniture, then the characters you made can visit each other's virtual homes where you also can listen to the music and watch the photos that are stored on that Playstation 3-unit.

It's still just a rumor, but a very likely one and Sony were probably really mad when it leaked. The icon below is from the patent that Sony took for this service.







Also, Immersion revealed yesterday that they've signed a contract with Sony again. No one knows what it's about, but hopefully Sony will release a controller with rumble later this year. It could also be for steering wheels with force feedback, but hopefully it will be the first. ^_^


----------



## RodMack (Mar 2, 2007)

It's good to hear that Sony and Immersion have reached a settlement.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2007)

A day when sony get's great info *Cries* 

Buying Tekken 5 today ^_^


----------



## MS81 (Mar 2, 2007)

just got VF5 and I'm loving it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 2, 2007)

Aman said:


> Seems like some very likely rumors have leaked about Sony's main revealing on the upcoming GDC, if you don't mind being spoiled keep reading.
> 
> *Playstation Home*
> 
> ...



ya aman sony actually blacklisted kakoutu or whatever that site is called for reporting those rumors but then they made up a few hours later. So this rumors are most likely true if sony went that far.


the immersion thing they paid over 130 million dollars and have to pay royalties as well could have just done what Microsoft did and pay the 20 million and get out of court but they dragged it out and now it kicked them in the ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2007)

And here's comes SS3, only to report bad info. No one cares how much they paid, it's now good, and we may get rumble back -_-


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 2, 2007)

Way to make a claim that NOONE cared, like nmaster said in the other topic, don't speak for other people :3

And he isn't really reporting bad info, it's more like the settlement and outcome. Bad info would be a problem with the PS3 in some new form, or even stretching it by the sheer irony of the chance of rumble being back, despite Sony calling it Last Gen :3


----------



## Kaki (Mar 2, 2007)

Rumble was strong but it never quite got me off......
Maybe they will bring it back better than ever someday...


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 2, 2007)

Hopefully when the new Wireless controllers with Rumble are release for the PS3 I'll have the newer technology that Immersion has talk about currently building a couple a months ago.

Oh and here's some screenshots of Rachet & Clank for the PS3:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 2, 2007)

What I slightly dislike about the PS3 R&C is it's name; no more comical names. Up your Arsenal, Size Matters, etc. It's generic in contrast to the other names. It does look interesting however.

Also, 2 things. 
Uno: Gutsu, your avatar and sig remind me of something..if you know, tell me what it's from. I'm thinking..Shadow Hearts.
Dos/however you spell it: That site loads slower than watching mayonase bubble in the sun.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

> And here's comes SS3, only to report bad info. No one cares how much they paid, it's now good, and we may get rumble back -_-


In fairness he didn't really report bad news. I somewhat agree with him paying 20 mill is the better option.

On another note the PS3 home info sounds pretty cool, I am somewhat intrested in it anyway. I will probably get a PS3 next year. Or when I get a job hopefully by years end actually.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Way to make a claim that NOONE cared, like nmaster said in the other topic, don't speak for other people :3
> 
> And he isn't really reporting bad info, it's more like the settlement and outcome. Bad info would be a problem with the PS3 in some new form, or even stretching it by the sheer irony of the chance of rumble being back, despite Sony calling it Last Gen :3



I said no one cares on how much they paid, not about rumble. I don't care, but i know alot of poor souls gave a shit if your controller shakes when you shoot.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 2, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Also, 2 things.
> Uno: Gutsu, your avatar and sig remind me of something..if you know, tell me what it's from. I'm thinking..Shadow Hearts.
> Dos/however you spell it: That site loads slower than watching mayonase bubble in the sun.



Yeah that's Yuri and blanca... it comes from one of the artworks that you see in Shadow Hearts: Covenant.

Yeah I know I'm double posting but....

Link removed

New trailer/info/interview on Warhawk PS3. It's going to be MP only no single and DL on PSN. 

The visuals for Warhawk have improved and the handling of airships looks to better as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2007)

Sounds pretty kickass


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2007)

Damn, this shit sounds hot. Any word on price?


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 2, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Damn, this shit sounds hot. Any word on price?



None but supposely Warhawk is going to be discussed during a keynote speech in GDC next week March 7th.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2007)

Cool, keep me updated


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 2, 2007)

Good news for people (like me) that own Resistance:

Two new Map Packs & World Wide play:  



> IGN: How many are we getting, what are they called, and where are they set?
> 
> Ted Price: We created two entirely new maps, both set in England. One is set in Westmorland, and the other is in Camborn. In Westmorland, the struggle against the Chimera continues among the snowy hills of northern Great Britain. This map is very open and because of the dominance of Chimeran architecture feels different than just about all of the maps we released with the packaged game. In Camborn, once again the British Resistance battles the Chimera. What's cool about this map is that it's got both above-ground and subterranean combat. This creates a very different feel especially during team-based games. All multiplayer game types are available on both maps, and you must own Resistance: Fall of Man to play them.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah i'ma try to get Gundam when i get some extra money, it looks sooo kickass


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 4, 2007)

New Heavenly Sword footage... taken from the TV series Heroes:

Tonight's theme song....

Video quality ain't the best but hey at least we get to see something new from HS. Maybe this means they'll be showing some new gameplay videos at GDC this coming week.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 4, 2007)

sweet, thanks. 



> Yeah i'ma try to get Gundam when i get some extra money, it looks sooo kickass


 Oh, you finaly ran low on money. 

And seriously Crazy....the spoiler GIF in your sig.....fuck you man.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah low on money, heroes promoting PS3, GO GO GO!

And this fight is so badass, i can't ignore


----------



## Kaki (Mar 4, 2007)

Geez you could have put an sp tag on that one.....just maybe.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

Well it's everybody's fault for not viewing one of the greatest, if not the best shonen anime of all time


----------



## ZE (Mar 5, 2007)

Tomorrow I’m going to a tekken tournament in some school near my house.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

GOODLUCK my friend 

TOMORROW MOTORSTORM = Finally


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> GOODLUCK my friend
> 
> TOMORROW MOTORSTORM = Finally


A PS3 game that even I respect.  Needs a 360 port n_n

Did they manage to get online play into the American version after all?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

Yep, and supposedly online is great. I'll tell ya if i get to play online tomorrow how it is. But with resistance, 40 people = no lag, I'm expecting goodness


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yep, and supposedly online is great. I'll tell ya if i get to play online tomorrow how it is. But with resistance, 40 people = no lag, I'm expecting goodness


Well the lag all depends on the devs.  I remember really simple games on Xbox lagging on Live for what seemed like no reason while huge games like Halo 2 (some large levels and always lots going on) and Ghost Recon (huge levels) running very smooth.

Though I do remember playing Motorstorm at multiple PS3 kiosks and it would always experience slowdowns.  Of course it was a early build so it could have been resolved.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

^Yeah seems the kinko's suck because i play the demo = no slowdowns plus the demo kicked ass and only one track, haha


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ^Yeah seems the kinko's suck because i play the demo = no slowdowns plus the demo kicked ass and only one track, haha


Yeah.  Despite the slowdown I really enjoyed myself.  Turning on the tilt controls and going first person mode turns out to be really fucking hard and yet even more fun @_@


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes this is true. Despite getting rave and good reviews Gamespot and 1up share the same number 

7.9 for motorstorm. I disagree, basically cause they thought it was to shallow but we'll see tomorrow. 

Also 1up gave def jam a 6.5. Saying fun but not enough depth.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yes this is true. Despite getting rave and good reviews Gamespot and 1up share the same number
> 
> 7.9 for motorstorm. I disagree, basically cause they thought it was to shallow but we'll see tomorrow.
> 
> Also 1up gave def jam a 6.5. Saying fun but not enough depth.




I think it may be due to the game not having any other gameplay modes like no time mode and multiplayer. Well the developer of the game have already said that they'll release new content later on. Hopefully it's new levels, Cars, Multiplayer and time attack mode.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh sounds good, i still can't wait to own it and def jam


----------



## Traveler (Mar 6, 2007)

I will join this topic.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 6, 2007)

*New Heavenly Sword Production Footage*



"This is Living" = Loading


----------



## Zenou (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't wait for Warhawk. I've had the original since it came out, I love it. Anyone have anymore gifs of it? 

Oh, and in that gif... Is that guy ejecting? I saw something fly out.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 7, 2007)

Zeno said:


> I can't wait for Warhawk. I've had the original since it came out, I love it. Anyone have anymore gifs of it?
> 
> Oh, and in that gif... Is that guy ejecting? I saw something fly out.



I've thought that too would be cool that your able to do that.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 7, 2007)

whats the latest ps game to date?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

To come out? That be motorstorm.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 7, 2007)

First time I'm hearing about this Home program. It looks awesome, though.


----------



## Akira (Mar 7, 2007)

Finally preordered my ps3! March 23rd cannot come any sooner!!!


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 7, 2007)

^Lucky you. heh
I'm sure the 23rd will be a happy day. 

Right now I am really interested in this Little Big Planet multiplayer platformer game. Being able to make your own stages, and rely on teamwork to finish them sounds and looks like a lot of fun.

The graphics in the game look great also, almost thought it was real a few times. heh


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

Got motorstorm today, damn shit is real hard, i'm not even kidding. Well basically cause the races make you choose some shitty cars. 

@Moon - Whens that game coming? It looks fun


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, no official date yet. ^^'
But from what I have read, I believe it's expected for a early 2008 release.

But I'm sure a demo will appear long before that. Maybe with the Home Beta in April.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2007)

Lucky again crazy.....I bet you still have money to get GowII. 

Fuck....I am holding to my plan to get one by june.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

Got money for God of war 2, Ninja Turtles for 360, Earth Defense and maybe armor core. This is just maybe, i want to order lots of books tomorrow though.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2007)

Fuck, what do you do again? 

Well, don't forget Narutimate accel. Unless you already preordered that too....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't even got a slide card, really need to get one  But i don't do anything, just smart with money *Oh and take any i find from people, so i'm kinda like a thief...almost...yeah whatever money is money and that money is my money *
Seriously though i need a job...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2007)

That's ...interesting.  Well, you will definently want accel. 

So the PS3 is region coded for PS2 games?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, cause if it wasn't both naruto accle and berserk would be ordered


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2007)

Ya, fuck I still have not gotten that.......I need a new slide card (berserk needs the latest I hear) but EVERYthing else works with mine ver. 2.0


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah berserk looked like samurai warriors on crack. Plus it's berserk, already a 8/10 no matter the gameplay


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 7, 2007)

You mean Berserk Millennium Falcon for the Playstation 2?
I must have played that game to death, out of storymode Zodd just kept beating the heck out of me. Still haven't beat him. ><

Fun game nontheless.
I need to get back to Kenshin too.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 8/10 no matter the gameplay


That, this gaming world does not need.

I know u were kinda joking, but cutting anime games slack just because they are anime is BS imo. =\

People who make anime games need to learn that pumping out mediocre game one after the other is not awesome.  But people keep buying their games so they have no need to do any better.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

^It's a joke, regardless the game should get a 9/10 just for my short 10 minute play. So fun, and it was a well made anime game, not many are.

@moon - The kenshin game is the one for PS2 that came out not to long ago? How is it? I heard it was nice.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> @moon - The kenshin game is the one for PS2 that came out not to long ago? How is it? I heard it was nice.


 
That's the one, it's a lot of fun.
Kenshin has all his moves, Sanosuke, and Saito also...plus another unlockable character.
If your a fan of the Series/Manga I'm sure you'd like it.
The boss battles are the highlight.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

Fuckness man, i need a slide card, and now 

Is it import friendly?


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 7, 2007)

Very import friendly actually, it's for the most part a hack and slash with strategy(Because if you slip up, your enemies will take advantage...and there is a dizzy animation). It's pretty straight forward especially if you've seen the series up to the "fillers that killed the Kenshin series".

But I will tell you this, if you get it don't go killing everyone with Kenshin...it will lead to game over. heh


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2007)

I never was able to play that either....I'm just looking forward to gow now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 8, 2007)

Just wanted to say this random thing

Little Big Planet = owns the fuck out of you


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Just wanted to say this random thing
> 
> *Little Big Planet = owns the fuck out of you*



Haha it seems so


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm gonna buy GOW2 first then sell it so that I'll have enough money to get Motorstorm I'm a bit scrap on cash since I don't have a job right now...

Here's Sony's keynote at GDC:



It's at the right side Video that say "Sony Keynote-GDC 2007 PS3"

Click on "Watch".

The first 15 minutes shows "Home" online network. The second half of the video shows Little Big Planet.

I think it's already been posted but just incase it hasn't here's a new trailer of Heavenly Sword with the developers talking about the game. 



And here's Wangan Midnight:



Developed by Genki who's done the Tokyo Extreme Racing Games.

The anime for Wangan Midnight will start this spring.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 9, 2007)

Yay next gen Wangan!

And for more interesting news...



> For those of you hardcore PC purists, mouse and keyboard controls will be available in the PS3 version through the USB ports on the front of the machine. In addition, the Sixaxis controller will get its usual nod and the motion sensor can be used to control where you look. The Sony rep apologized for it not being accessible on the demo I was playing, and he suggested that it was actually very accurate once you got the hang of it.
> 
> As far as graphical appeal, the game looks at least as good as Gears of War or Doom 3 with glitzy lighting galore. Judging from the level that I played (a space station sort of thing), Unreal's classic quality level design is in full effect. A large map with both huge open areas and tight claustrophobia-inducing corridors was strewn with chokepoints, cover and shining neon doodads. With strange glowing tubes and other bits of high-tech machinery coating nearly every surface, the whole package was really incredibly striking. All this, the framerate was still sky-high.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 9, 2007)

I want heavenly sword now.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 9, 2007)

My friend bought the Motorstorm on Wednesday, already returning it today or tomorrow. Guess why? No off line multiplayer and lack of game options. He even got bored with the online multiplayer.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2007)

Good thing i'm a fan of racing in a *racing game*


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Good thing i'm a fan of racing in a *racing game*


ehh... ok? Quite don't understand what you are trying to say but whatever.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2007)

It's a racing game. It's not burnout where you meant to destroy other cars. Your suppose to race. It's not halo where you need other options cause death match isn't as exciting as capture the flag or something. I'm just wondering what he was looking for in a Racing game, or any racing game that isn't burnout. Time trail ?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 9, 2007)

What I meant by "lack of game options" was that the game offers no other than single player with only 8 tracks and online multiplayer. Some racing games like Burnout or Need for Speed offers bonus singleplayer options. Anyway, he is a racing fan, so he must have been let down by this game's quality.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2007)

Only thing i would agree with him would be multiplayer, for some reason they didn't add in split screen, which sucks cause only one of my friends has a PS3 right now. As for 8 tracks, it's fine since there long and actually lots of different ways to go by it. Multiplayer is good to. It's raw content makes up for a tight racer *Not ghetto slang here, tight as in controls and graphics and such*. It's light on content but i still think it's a great racer. Better then any racer within the last 5 months *Including new burnout, kinda worse then the last one...thought 5 will make up for that*. 

Well if he returning it, I'd tell him go for virtua fighter, got ton of extra content. That's if he likes fighters though, hard ones


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 10, 2007)

what is this Playstation Home thing I've been hearing about, what's it about?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2007)

Imagine sims, but for free.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 11, 2007)

playstation home is like Xbox Live on crack. its all interactive and what not.

stupid question, i need to make sure PS3 is region free so i can buy it overseas and import it over to the US. can someone confirm?


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes the Playstation 3 is region free *for *Playstation 3 games.
This does not include Playstation 2 and 1 games though, they are still region locked.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 11, 2007)

ahh, that kinda sucks since i did want to play God of War 1 and 2 but oh well. it's meant mainly for blu-ray playback since we're getting a new TV and surround sound system but i'll deal with it. i can get a used ps2 if i really want...


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah, that appears to be your best solution.
I decided to keep my PS2 just in case.


*Heavenly Sword Gameplay Looking Excellent*

"While attending the SPU training session on Thursday at GDC 2007, Playstation Universe was able to see an example of gameplay footage from Heavenly Sword. Due to the technical nature of the event, the video gaming press for the most part avoided the event. Boy, did they miss out."

Nintendo Bashes PlayStation Home


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2007)

Heavenly sword can't come any sooner.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 11, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> What I meant by "lack of game options" was that the game offers no other than single player with only 8 tracks and online multiplayer. Some racing games like Burnout or Need for Speed offers bonus singleplayer options. Anyway, he is a racing fan, so he must have been let down by this game's quality.



Well that does suck especially since you are paying 60 bucks for the game and it has less trakcs and other options then other racing games do. I read about this on the owner of IGN's blog.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 11, 2007)

Motostorm's getting charged up


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 11, 2007)

^Sounds like alot of fun.
In the long run, Motorstorm appears to be a game that can keep giving.

11 humans vs. a Big Rig will be amazing.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well that does suck especially since you are paying 60 bucks for the game and it has less trakcs and other options then other racing games do. I read about this on the owner of IGN's blog.



Yeah felt the same about dead rising since that shit had less replaybity then rugrates. 

Anyway I'm loving motorstorm, guys online are strong.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 11, 2007)

But paying 60 bucks for  8 tracks and online when mario kart DS has 16 and offers online and offline play as well but cost 30 I mean the game is fun yes but your basically paying for an unfinished game and they are releasing "updates" for it later down the road and honestly thats not cool at all. Plus they better not charge for those updates ( they said its free in that interveiw but i will belive it when i see it because alot of companies as of late with next gen say free updates but really it does not turn out that way ) because then that would be really dumb to do. But I did not want to drag my thoughts on this game i just quoted exo because he was correct.

Anyways I played motorstorm at my buddies house and alot of EB's its fun thats for sure.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2007)

Please don't ever ever compare a real racer to a game like mario cart...


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 11, 2007)

alrite. so my dad is coming back from HK next week so i only have this week to get the PS3. so basically, ive thought of more and more issues.

the PS3's in HK broadcast in PAL, not NTSC. can u use a PAL PS3 on an NTSC TV?
will a U.S. blu-ray movie play on a HK ps3?
the wattages in asia are different from US. we're 120W while its 240W over there. is that a problem as well?

this'll determine if i get the PS3 in HK, Taiwan, or Japan since they're all cheaper than the U.S. and no tax either. i'll use the money saved to go buy an HDMI cable.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 11, 2007)

STar a blue ray movies are not region free. THe wattage is a little problem but you can buy a convertor but its more of a hassle than what its worth.

about the PAL quetsion not sure about that. Also ps3 on hdmi is quite nice i tried it on the monitor we where discussing about yesterday and was shocked =0


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> STar a blue ray movies are not region free. THe wattage is a little problem but you can buy a convertor but its more of a hassle than what its worth.
> 
> about the PAL quetsion not sure about that. Also ps3 on hdmi is quite nice i tried it on the monitor we where discussing about yesterday and was shocked =0



the only reason why i asked about blu-ray because according to the blu-ray article on wiki, HK, Taiwan, Japan, South Korea, and N.America all share the same region codes. i just wanted confirmation of this. as for the wattage, that's good. as long as i end up spending less money than what i'd have to pay in the U.S. if worse comes to worse, i'll ask my dad to request one from the Foxconn factory in Shenzhen and hopefully that'll work. i'll have to see how far his connections go.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 11, 2007)

Some Motor Storm screens I've got from another site.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2007)

Wish I had HDTV. My plasma TV can't show the game that good.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2007)

Mine does a pretty good job. It's not 1080 but it still looks pretty nice. I hooked my XBOX 360 up to hdtv instead since i can only choose one


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Mine does a pretty good job. It's not 1080 but it still looks pretty nice. I hooked my XBOX 360 up to hdtv instead since i can only choose one



Doesn't PS3 have an HDMI?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2007)

Its seprate.......


And wtf is up with all of these one player games, you have to go online for multi. bs


----------



## MS81 (Mar 12, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Its seprate.......
> 
> 
> And wtf is up with all of these one player games, you have to go online for multi. bs



that seems to be the new thing.

and I hate it.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Mar 12, 2007)

Playstation Home. 3D Avatar based world. I think it has a lot of possibilities. It reminds me of Habbo and IMVU...is that good or bad? Hmm...I'm not sure if I'd prefer to play these things on a console or computer...but I'm looking very forward to Home.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 12, 2007)

^ remeber when 4 chan raided Habbo? man that was funny ( they did it two times) all those afro's my one friend got banned from it etc. Picture if they did that with playstation Home


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2007)

Didn't they do that cause Habbo was racist? If so then 360 community would be the first to be raided


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 12, 2007)

*Little Big Planet - GDC 07 Customization and Level Demonstration*



This fuels Kyuubi Naruto's opinion even more. heh


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2007)

^That has now stepped up on my list of must owned games, looks so fun


----------



## ZE (Mar 12, 2007)

I liked the commercial before the video.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2007)

> remeber when 4 chan raided Habbo? man that was funny ( they did it two times)


 wow....I think it was more than twice. And I saw a number of fros at otakon too...and some pics from around the world. As far as on PS3, I'm not sure if cost would limit the same crowd....well it does not take much. Interesting idea.......hehehe.
It does look like the right sort of thing..

They better get it right soon with multi player .Motostorm blew it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2007)

Online Multi >>> Close Multi.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2007)

FUCK NO. If they don't give us multiplayer we got jacked...come on. 

I guess we will get it in game soon.....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2007)

Virtua fighter 5 = Happy?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2007)

hmph, kinda....I still need more money to get a PS3....but then that's what I want. and I still want Motorstrom....just would have much liked multiplayer.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2007)

Dunno, need really a whole screen to see where to go. I do anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2007)

I do to, just saying a whole screen is needed for me to do my best.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2007)

Heh, I feel the same.

Unless the TV is large. Mine isn't ;_;


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2007)

Whatever, how did you ever play fps? Maybe you need a decent sized tv....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2007)

Mine ish decent, but not decent for split-screen.

Not to mention it's a standard TV D:<


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2007)

FPS = Online. Only games I play with Co-op are like Dynasty warriors


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2007)

FUCK, how could I fogret old DW. I'm all about that game and co op.....I've rarely played it one person, but played a TON with my friend....

And what I'm saying is....why can't they add split screen as well?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2007)

Guess they are in a update.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2007)

Not when the gaming world is finally getting out there with online. I think it's better to work on online gaming then offline. Sure friends is fun to have over but online can only open more doors, make it a better experience in the end.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2007)

Whatever, you don't cut off your arm and staple it on your back and call it a new limb. 


> But taking out offline play in many games is truely dissapointing indeed.


 Ya, its not like you can't have both....


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 13, 2007)

*GDC 07 Physics Demo*

"Behold the power of the PS3!"



Nothing really special, just a lot of blocks, blocks hitting the ground. heh
Though I do look forward to it in upcoming games.

Lair EU Release Date: June 23rd

And just in case it hasn't been said, UT3 compatible with the Keyboard and Mouse + Sixaxis

Rhabarberbarbara!


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 13, 2007)

^that's pretty badass. nice find!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 13, 2007)

June 23? I guess I know what I'm getting on my bday (June 28) 

Also 
*
Balrog confirms SIXAXIS rumble functions in GoW3*


> 9:40: Did Barlog just confirm that God of War 3 will be in 1080p with Sixaxis and VIBRATION functions on PS3? He sure did! Whoa! Well, technically he didn't confirm GOW3, but he confirmed Sixaxis and vibration for the future of God of War.
> 
> Link


----------



## Aman (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice!

But the link won't work, take a look at it and you'll see why.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2007)

Lol @ borked link.

Also..isn't Barlog the name of a fighter from Street Fighter, or is it Balrog? Not to mention I've never heard of this source thingy before but then again, a PSP God of War was confirmed by the manual for GoW 2.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 13, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> June 23? I guess I know what I'm getting on my bday (June 28)
> 
> Also
> 
> *Balrog confirms SIXAXIS rumble functions in GoW3*


 

Heh, I've noticed a lot of events happening around people's birthdays, PS Home Full for me. 

Anyways, I'm really looking forward to God of War's big leap over to the Playstation 3. What they've done with GOW/GOW2 on the PS2 is amazing, I can only imagine what they will do on the new hardware.

But of course God of War 2 is a must have also.


----------



## Akira (Mar 13, 2007)

Surely GoW3 won't be out till like 2010?


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds about right, there is a 2 year gap between the first two.
So I'd expect it on March 2010, with them wanting maybe some extra time polishing the game on unfamiliar hardware(As compared to the Ps2).


----------



## Batman (Mar 14, 2007)

are there any console selling titles on the PS3 yet? be serious, resistance is fun, but I've played better.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, there's the arcade port of Tekken, of Virtua Fighter 5. For now, anyway.

Also, a very sad bit of info about the PAL B/C list, which I hope isn't true;

this

If that is true that the updated firmware will be in the launch and not what people have currently played out, then I hope those said games work. But if it's not the case, then it's totally fubar that high profile games like God of War don't work on the damned system there yet.

Thar, into one post get >:3


----------



## Aman (Mar 14, 2007)

o_O

Let's hope that it will be better when it launches...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 14, 2007)

God of War 3 will be godly on a PS3.


----------



## ZE (Mar 14, 2007)

Onimusha for the ps3, please.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 15, 2007)

Its kinda bad.....makes it less possible to get one there.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 15, 2007)

^Very True.
How close are you now to getting it? Percentage wise? 

--

I'm not sure how to even react to this, but....

*PS3 to Cure Disease*
*Link up your console to unravel protein structures and fight illnesses.*


"*Folding@Home* is a joint venture between Sony and Stanford University in America. It aims to map the way that genes change shape (or 'fold'), so they can be studied by scientists and, potentially, cure illnesses such as Parkinson's or a variety of cancers."



Sound very intersting though, could do a lot of good if things go well.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow I can't wait for GOW3 now I must play pt.2


----------



## Akira (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree but GoW2 has been delayed YET AGAIN in europe, from March 30th to 12th (I think) of April. Why does this always happen???


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 15, 2007)

New IPs at Gamer's Day





> Sony Online Entertainment just announced the dates for their next Gamer's Day in New York and Los Angeles. According to the press release the May event will include information on upcoming titles, expansions, updates on live games, hands-on demos, interview with developers and best still two new IPs. New SOE IPs? Hmm, no clue. Brian Crecente



Pocket ​_Monsters​_-​_Diamond&Pearl​_-​_490​_DP023​_Roaring​_Haganeil!​ _Protect​_the​_Bippa​_Village!![D-TVO​_WMV9​_120fps][C790FB3A].avi


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 16, 2007)

Rachet & Clank: Future PS3: Video Footage

raws out 



A Tech Demo of EDGE a developement tool for 3rd Parties to use that was shown at GDC:

raws out 

Tech assets were taken from the PS3 Gateway that is currently in Development. If I remember curretly the developers of Gateway are also doing Eight Days. One image from the Tech demo looks very similiar to a scene from Eight Days as to how the guy moves. Looking forward to Eight Days even more now after seeing this.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 17, 2007)

@Kakihara: Ah I see, another Playstation 3 birthday event. heh
Well I wish you the best in getting your Playstation 3, I'm sure the work will be worth it.

--

This EDGE is looking to be a really great tool to pull out the potential of the Playstation 3. I'm looking forward to it being taken even further.

Ratchet & Clank will be great, Insomniac is looking to start off the series in a great way this year.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 17, 2007)

ratchet and clank is nice, but where's my jak frontier *Jak 4 *


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 17, 2007)

Ratchet and Clank on the PS3 is sexy.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 17, 2007)

ZE said:


> Onimusha for the ps3, please.



then Genma Onimusha for 360 then.

Nah just kidding, but Onimusha series is by far one of the action games out period.

my fav action games.

1.Ninja Gaiden/DMC

2.GOW/Onimusha

3.everthing else.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm interested in the new ninja gaiden but a bit afraid it will get realy hard....

and I mainly prefer action games to adventure these days.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 17, 2007)

Seeing as it's an update of Black, which is an update of the original Xbox NG, if you are used to that, then it won't be so hard.

If it has that Easyish mode from Black, it won't be ubar hard. I was able to beat that mode o:


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 17, 2007)

Ninja gaiden looks good, but my attention is now into DMC4 and GoW3 until i hear some word on onimusha.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 18, 2007)

*New Ferrari game racing to PS3 by System 3*

System 3 has announced that it has acquired the rights to make a Ferrari racing game for the PS3.
Although System 3's intentions are for a multi-format release, they have slightly bigger plans for the PS3 version, saying it will be “developed to maximise the technology in the new console format, such as a 16-player feature rich simultaneous online mode, with elements not yet seen in any race game to-date”...

this

--


Ah, just 5 more days till the Europe launch and the possible "Big March Update"

Anyone else been playing the Hot Shot Golf 5 demo?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2007)

> Ninja gaiden looks good, but my attention is now into DMC4 and GoW3 until i hear some word on onimusha.


 DMC looks pretty nice, but I'm kind of concerned about camera angles (and difficulty again) I am more anticipating heavenly sword. 
Onimusha and Gow3 are not on the map yet.....If you want to look ahead, I'd say don't go past this year with GTA, Tekken, assasin's creed, MGS4, Dynasty warriors, and many others.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Ninja Gaiden Sigma Scans(agate86):*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2007)

Lol @ them bashing DMC in the 4th picture.


----------



## ZE (Mar 18, 2007)

Ninja gaiden creator hates DMC, he hates all games that are not created by him, he even prefers DOA to Tekken, who would ever imagine? Well, but he isn’t making this game, he is occupied with the next DOA and stuff.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

^ not true he actually loves wave race for N64 and a few other titles =0 he only mocks games that are basically the same as his game or visa versa.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 18, 2007)

ZE said:


> Ninja gaiden creator hates DMC, he hates all games that are not created by him, he even prefers DOA to Tekken, who would ever imagine?


Not quite. Itagaki said that he is a fan of Tekken series. I believe he said this long time ago about two years ago in the GI interview when Tecmo released Ninja Gaiden on Xbox.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

interesting. so the Ninja Gaiden for PS3 is a little different from before...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> interesting. so the Ninja Gaiden for PS3 is a little different from before...



Its a port with graphical updates and a few new tweaks. Think of it as RE4 going to PS2 from GC. Little bit of content was added and what not.

so if you did not play the game before then its a sure hit but if you did really not worth picking it up again.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 18, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> interesting. so the Ninja Gaiden for PS3 is a little different from before...


 
Indeed, like making Rachel playable, revamped enemies, new bosses, updated graphically, new weapons, attacks, and from what I hear they are even improving the combat system. The story will remain the same, I guess that's a good thing though.

It's like Ninja Gaiden Final Mix. heh


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2007)

The Rachel part is rather appealing.....
I guess it depends on how great the graphics are...and they look damn fine so far.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Indeed, like making Rachel playable, revamped enemies, new bosses, updated graphically, new weapons, attacks, and from what I hear they are even improving the combat system. The story will remain the same, I guess that's a good thing though.
> 
> It's like Ninja Gaiden Final Mix. heh



You probably didn't mean to but this comment just slapped SS3 comment out, lmao. I mean he goes "Little tweaks" Like RE4 to PS2, when all it did was add a little extra option but worse graphics. This game offers all of what you said, plus new moves for all weapons and most likly a 40-50 dollar title. I picked up ninja gaiden, picked up black, and I'll pick up this.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> The story will remain the same, I guess that's a good thing though.
> [/COLOR]



It's a bad thing, that was the worst part of the game.

You were fighting Dinosaur fossils, army men, and even ghost thingys at one point. What the shit was that about?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> It's a bad thing, that was the worst part of the game.
> 
> You were fighting Dinosaur fossils, army men, and even ghost thingys at one point. What the shit was that about?



Eh story was also silly, and ryu is stupid, but the gameplay owns, and that's all that matters


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2007)

Ryu isn't stupid you agsajfgs

Ryu>>dante.

But, the plot in NG1 for the NES was weirder. It had hawks and football players after you. I assume the players are from Tecmo Bowl.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

^wtf? football players. thats messed up. 

well i played NG but i never played black. i dont own either, so this'll be a good game to get once i get a PS3.

i went to F.Y.E. today and the sales guy told me not to buy a PS3 now because he said Sony is releasing a build version 2.0 of the PS3 that has better lasers so u dont get the occasional disc read error on games and an update on the firmware. I asked his source and he said sony sent a rep to their store and informed them of this. he also said a possible price drop. this is all supposed to happen Q4 of this year. has this been said already and if not, what r ur thoughts?

went to sonystyle over the weekend and he said Blu-Ray has 7 layers of scratch protection. ive never read this anywhere. can someone confirm? he said HD-DVD has 3 layers of protection.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2007)

Blu-ray supposedly IS heavily scratch resistant I beleive.

I never heard anything about them re-optimizing the hardware for a feat such as that. All I know about current hardware news is supposedly, Sony has discontinued the 20 GB PS3 already.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah that sounds like bullshit. No way there be a new version so soon, also never had ONE disk error, so that's good compared to reports about PS2. 

@goofy - Ryu is stupid, i hate him.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

well i dunno. its not a revamp. it's just an upgrade of the lasers and a potential price drop to make it more competitive. i dont see why it's selling for 480 in HK and 500 in japan and 600 here.

@goofy
the guy took the disc out of the blu-ray player and rubbed it against the wall and nothing happened. so yeah, i didnt know that at all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> i went to F.Y.E. today and the sales guy told me not to buy a PS3 now because he said Sony is releasing a build version 2.0 of the PS3 that has better lasers so u dont get the occasional disc read error on games and an update on the firmware. I asked his source and he said sony sent a rep to their store and informed them of this. he also said a possible price drop. this is all supposed to happen Q4 of this year. has this been said already and if not, what r ur thoughts?
> 
> went to sonystyle over the weekend and he said Blu-Ray has 7 layers of scratch protection. ive never read this anywhere. can someone confirm? he said HD-DVD has 3 layers of protection.



I herard that sony will be manufacturing different PS3's for other territories without the ps2 chips in it for BC meaning it will be software emulation then.  Never heard about the disc read laser thing that must be either made up or new i guess we will find out soon  enough.

Possible price drop this year? highly probably since there consoles have been selling not to great  in both japan and the states compared to the other consoles. But to see Sony pull this move off takes alot of balls, not only are they losing 2 billion dollars this year in the gaming industry can you picture how much more they will lose by dropping the console 100 bucks? It would be insane.

About the protection layer thing i have to dig up some thread about both disc formats but i never heard of "layers of protection" there are layers in terms of "Triple layer HD DVD holding 51 gig" but protection only thing i heard about are like the ITC token among other things.  What goofy said is true as well.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I herard that sony will be manufacturing different PS3's for other territories without the ps2 chips in it for BC meaning it will be software emulation then.  Never heard about the disc read laser thing that must be either made up or new i guess we will find out soon  enough.
> 
> Possible price drop this year? highly probably since there consoles have been selling not to great  in both japan and the states compared to the other consoles. But to see Sony pull this move off takes alot of balls, not only are they losing 2 billion dollars this year in the gaming industry can you picture how much more they will lose by dropping the console 100 bucks? It would be insane.
> 
> About the protection layer thing i have to dig up some thread about both disc formats but i never heard of "layers of protection" there are layers in terms of "Triple layer HD DVD holding 51 gig" but protection only thing i heard about are like the ITC token among other things.  What goofy said is true as well.



well i knew about the different PS3's for other countries. the sales guy was like there are some people who are having disc read errors due to Sony rushing the PS3 out. i do know that when i went to sony style, the blu-ray player there was having problems. i pressed the stop button and pressed play and it wouldnt work. you know, the one sony rushed out....haha

the price drop is not confirmed according to the sales guy which he says is according to the Sony rep.

as for not selling well. yeah that is true. i havent found a store apart from best buy that doesnt have them in stock. and i asked NJT since he lives in japan and he says they're everywhere. so yeah. as for sony having balls. well they had balls to stick a 600 price tag on a game console...

but yeah, look up the layers thing. this is interesting.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2007)

PS3's HAVE had DRE issues already. Like, within the first week there were already errors.

@ crazy: Don't hate Ryu, hate that wrestler from DOA4. >:3

Also, don't even get me started at how easy it is to get a PS3. It's even easier then getting a 360 right now.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

well i woudlnt say that. they're both equally available. always in stock for me so yeah.

the wrestler? u mean Bass?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2007)

Not him, the Luchadore bitch who was introduced in DOA4.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Not him, the Luchadore bitch who was introduced in DOA4.



oOo. Lisa from DOA Extreme beach volleyball...haha


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> PS3's HAVE had DRE issues already. Like, within the first week there were already errors.
> 
> @ crazy: Don't hate Ryu, hate that wrestler from DOA4. >:3
> 
> Also, don't even get me started at how easy it is to get a PS3. It's even easier then getting a 360 right now.


No, 360 is easier, i went to a arabic shop and saw a 360 

As for PS3 having DRE problems, dunno where you get that but between the reports of PS2's problems and 360 being a rushed piece of shit loud machine *Still love it, just a rushed shitty thing* I haven't heard any problems on PS3 reading disk. Shit i heard more problems about a update on Wii then PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

What does that have to do with problems? The first week of 360 coming out i heard about 1/4 breaking down, along with Wii having major problems with the first update all over the net. So yeah i don't really see how you can say how much a console sold matters on problems.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I haven't heard any problems on PS3 reading disk.



You must not have recalled withing the first week of the PS3 being out, as a video showing a DRE right off the bat was posted somewhere here.

sex=addiction

Pretty recent one too.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm not saying that the PS3 is flawless and no one got a error out of the 2 Million but I gotta admit I am a bit iffy about that video.

The boy instead of putting it in the box and returning it he smashes it on the ground a couple of times and throws it to the ground and punches it. Who knows what he did off camera. heh:

Part 3:

sex=addiction=


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> What does that have to do with problems? The first week of 360 coming out i heard about 1/4 breaking down, along with Wii having major problems with the first update all over the net. So yeah i don't really see how you can say how much a console sold matters on problems.



Well the demand is not high and they do not have to rush the systems out the door. Normally rushing consoles lead to errors from time to time ( one big reason why the ps2 had alot of errors back then, the demand was so high for that console at launch and well errors happened because it was rushed) .  About the update nintendo reported it was less than  5% of Wii owners ( out of 4 million sold by end year )  who had it and they gave them new systems for it ( no charge just the system that went bad and they paid for the shipping.


thats what i said that in my previous post.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2007)

Hmmm, well I read in a mag that there were problems with 1% of the consoles. That does not scare me.....

btw goofy that particular vid was just annoying...


----------



## Kduff (Mar 18, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> I'm not saying that the PS3 is flawless and no one got a error out of the 2 Million but I gotta admit I am a bit iffy about that video.
> 
> The boy instead of putting it in the box and returning it he smashes it on the ground a couple of times and throws it to the ground and punches it. Who knows what he did off camera. heh:
> 
> ...



Yeah, the way he acts near the end of that video pretty much dictates that the whole video be ignored.  Banging it on the ground like a little angry and spoiled kid who doesn't get his way.  A temper-tantrum.  Even if it was broke, the dumbest thing you could do is bang it around like that, because then any chance of returning it and saying it was broke BEFORE you broke it is gone.

I'd of just called Sony and told them to replace it.  It wouldn't be quite that easy, but I'd get my money back one way or the other.  Actually, I wouldn't even have to do that, because I "waste" my money on replacement plans whenever I buy new consoles.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

^me neither. but i mean its like lasik. 1/1500 the surgery goes wrong. then ur blind forever. 1% of ps3's. i dont feel like paying 600 bucks just to return it an everything. i mean, i'm leaving it with my parents and after a while, they become ignorant of how electronics work....haha. but yea

its the possible price drop that attracts my attention though


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

When sony themselves said many times that there would be no price drop this year? i mean phill harrison said that in a few interviews. Do not get your hopes up, they are already losing roughly 300 bucks per console.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't understand half of your post, but you can't live in fear....go for what you realy want. 


BTW, Does the PS3 just pick up whatever WIFI is around? The internet in my room is wireless already....so there are plenty of waves around.


----------



## Kduff (Mar 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> When sony themselves said many times that there would be no price drop this year? i mean phill harrison said that in a few interviews. Do not get your hopes up, they are already losing roughly 300 bucks per console.



I have no idea why everyone keeps saying "ooh, price drop, price drop!"  The reason the price drops on consoles is because eventually the tech going into the consoles costs less to make, because of better manufacturing processes, reduction in the costs of part to manufacture the console, and just because the more something is manufactured, the easier it is to manufacture, because all of the production kinks are worked out.

Anyway, the price comes down for us because it costs less for the manufacturer to make the console.  Not for any other reason.  Why in the world would Sony reduce the cost of the console in the first year, especially when that would only result in them losing MORE money than they already are?  The only time a price drop will come is when Sony can manufacture the console for much less, and it decides that lowering the cost will increase sales enough to justify the price drop.

So please, use your heads, and you can easily dispel this stupid rumor.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

haha. well when the sales guy says a sony rep personally came to the store and told the staff, what am i to believe? 

@kakihara
haha. yeah, i dunno. it depends. it really is an impulse buy for me. like everytime i see one of the boxes out with the ps3 in it....at least at EB Games, they keep it in the back so i cant hold the box with the actual thing inside.

anyhow, if there's no price drop, im getting the thing in Japan. screw backwards compatibility for me i guess....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Stringer also cringed at the fact that they had to drop the price on the Japanese models so early, so honestly, don't expect anything in the next 2 years.



Ya that was with the 20 gig model thats the fixed price one. The 60 gig ( which will soon be the only one ) is at there leisure. On kaktou and other gaming sites  reporting that there are DISCOUNTS on PS3 60 gigs over there its crazy. Used 60 gig ones go for roughly the same as a 20 gig one over there (  about 1000 yen more or so ) 

I agree with you DS i would not expect anything for at least 2 years and normally thats how Sony ran things there price drops do not happen for a good while after launch.

@ star

phil harrison the main guy in charge of Sony computer entertainment in America is the one that said all of this. The Sony rep probably just got confused or misinformation.


ok i said what i needed to say now i have to think of what food i want to eat


----------



## Kduff (Mar 18, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> haha. well when the sales guy says a sony rep personally came to the store and told the staff, what am i to believe?



I would say the guy is probably talking out of his ass.  There is a slight chance he may know something, but I doubt it.  I've found that, believe it or not, most people really can't be trusted, because most people are idiots.

A price drop would be wonderful, honestly, but a stupid business move.  Sony has yet to pull out any of their big guns yet, such as MGS, Ratchet and Clank, Devil May Cry, Lair, Heavenly Sword, FF13, and more.  Once those games start dropping, you should see a huge boost in PS3 sales, so dropping the price before the fight has really even begun here in America would be catastrophic to Sony's bottom line.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm still rather happy I was able to take advantage of that EB games deal during Valentine's day, because I wasn't going to get a 60GB at retail.  Thank god they accepted my broken PS2. XD

Time to finish Gundam Musou now. =)


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya that was with the 20 gig model thats the fixed price one. The 60 gig ( which will soon be the only one ) is at there leisure. On kaktou and other gaming sites  reporting that there are DISCOUNTS on PS3 60 gigs over there its crazy. Used 60 gig ones go for roughly the same as a 20 gig one over there (  about 1000 yen more or so )
> 
> I agree with you DS i would not expect anything for at least 2 years and normally thats how Sony ran things there price drops do not happen for a good while after launch.
> 
> ...



haha alrite. i'm buying one this summer then when i go to Tokyo. i wont be able to play american ps2 games but i can play some of those "interesting" japanese ones....haha

oh yeah, bluetooth integration into the psp so that it can be used a controller for the ps3. anyone else hear this?

@DS
what EB games deal?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 18, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> @DS
> what EB games deal?


You trade in a PS2 with another Sony controller and you get $100 off either a 20GB or a 60GB PS3.  I had a broken one in my garage so I used that to bring it in.  Normally they check to see if it works, but the guys at the store I go to are pretty cool with me so they didn't even check.  Lo and behold... $499 60GB PS3 was mine that day.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You trade in a PS2 with another Sony controller and you get $100 off either a 20GB or a 60GB PS3.  I had a broken one in my garage so I used that to bring it in.  Normally they check to see if it works, but the guys at the store I go to are pretty cool with me so they didn't even check.  Lo and behold... $499 60GB PS3 was mine that day.



nice. i only have a modded PS1 so i'll have to snag one in tokyo. it'll be 500 without tax too. meaning i dont pay tax. power converter. what's a good one that's also not too expensive? haha, i'll have to figure out how to change the language to english too.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

^Lucky part is you get to play Japanese PS1-PS2 games, plus English ps3 games


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 18, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> nice. i only have a modded PS1 so i'll have to snag one in tokyo. it'll be 500 without tax too. meaning i dont pay tax. power converter. what's a good one that's also not too expensive? haha, i'll have to figure out how to change the language to english too.



It doesn't matter because the PS3 is dual voltage, just like the slim PS2.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2007)

Again, nice one DS......

Eppure sentire [ShikaIno]
This vid is half funny due to: 
1. exceesive faux oldy times language. 
2. The poster felt it was against the PS3 rather than for it....its all so random. 

And I want it more than ever, or at least to go play the demo...


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

^r u serious? so i dont have to buy a converter? wait, is that the reason for the block? heck yeah!

@crazymtf
yeah, that is a cool feeling but i cant read any japanese at all....and my dad's really rusty at it...haha


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 18, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> ^r u serious? so i dont have to buy a converter? wait, is that the reason for the block? heck yeah!
> 
> @crazymtf
> yeah, that is a cool feeling but i cant read any japanese at all....and my dad's really rusty at it...haha



Block?  what chu talking bout?  And yes it is dual voltage.

And I just kept my other PS2 to keep playing my old imports.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

Eh gamefaqs always there  I want that rorunie kenshin game after i heard Moon talk about it


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

well for the slim ps2, isnt there a power block? or am i wrong?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2007)

> . like everytime i see one of the boxes out with the ps3 in it....at least at EB Games, they keep it in the back so i cant hold the box with the actual thing inside.


 My best buy has them all out in the open in the front. 

And I was wondering is the divided RAM better than the 360's single devotion setup. I'm just curious...


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> My best buy has them all out in the open in the front.
> 
> And I was wondering is the divided RAM better than the 360's single devotion setup. I'm just curious...



well for me, like i said, only best buy is sold out with theirs. the circuit city across the street always has it in stock but not out in front. 

as for the ram question. i dont know. i know XDR is wicked fast


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> And I was wondering is the divided RAM better than the 360's single devotion setup. I'm just curious...



No the Ram on the 360 is better than it split on the PS3. The ps3's GPU uses most of it and the 512 ram on the 360's is independent. I had a thread bookmarked i have to check my saved files for the bookmark file because i upgraded to vista and i do not have the bookmark anymore.

One thing i do remeber is the fact that developer cannot use the full 512 on the ps3 because 256 is only for memory when the other 256 is solely on the GPU  different process than what the 360 has.  IS it better than the 360's? no.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

Man i just keep buying old PS2 games, my ps3 going to have a workout


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 19, 2007)

^that's what i thought cause the GPU on the 360 has the option of using more than 256 ram while the ps3 is capped...


----------



## Zenou (Mar 19, 2007)

Is there any way to play import PS2/PS1 games on the PS3 (modchips etc)? That's the only reason I'm still keeping my PS2.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 19, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Is there any way to play import PS2/PS1 games on the PS3 (modchips etc)? That's the only reason I'm still keeping my PS2.


 
Hold on to your Playstation 2, as of now there are no official ways to play import Ps/2 games _yet_.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Is there any way to play import PS2/PS1 games on the PS3 (modchips etc)? That's the only reason I'm still keeping my PS2.



None so far.  Hopefully someone will come out with something soon, because it's really convenient just shoving in my US PS2 games into the system without thinking about it.  That's what initially stopped me from purchasing a PS3 before because I have a lot of import PS2 games.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 19, 2007)

Ah okay.

I should try installing a PS1 emulator on my PS3 linux, see if it works at all.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 19, 2007)

that would be awesome cause i wanna get a japanese system and play US games...

i mean there has to be a way. the HDD is a 2.5in 60gb SATA drive right?


----------



## Zenou (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you can use any HD with the PS3, anyway. Hell, even externals. Plug in an external, boot up linux, mount the external drive, install a PSX emulator...

I might try that.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 19, 2007)

^yeah, but i have a 300gb sata internal that i'd like to stick in. its a spare so i thought i'd utilize it. but like i wanna play GoW2.......in english


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

What kind of drives does the Ps3 accept? i thought it was only ATA 2.5 drives? i forget.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> What kind of drives does the Ps3 accept? i thought it was only ATA 2.5 drives? i forget.



i know for sure its a sata interface. but i dont know if its 2.5in or 1.8in


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

2.5 drives for the PS3.

And here's a little blip from Stringer.


Kiss Away the Pain



> And when asked about the popularity of Nintendo's Wii vs. PS3 , Stringer said, "Wii is a wonderful device, but has a different target audience. If we fail, it is because we positioned PS3 as the Mercedes of the video game field. PS3 is after a different audience and it can be whatever it wants — a home server, game device, even a computer."



He's a smart guy and he knows what he's talking about, especially since he brought the entire company up from the red this year.  It is a shame though because the PS3 is an awesome piece of hardware, it's just damn expensive.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Time to finish Gundam Musou now. =)



Seeing as my Gundam love has re-awoken, i must ask a few questions if you don't mind.

1: Is the man of all epicness, Anavel Gato, playable in this?
2: Is the gameplay as familiar/stale as the other Musou games?
3: What series lines are in the game? Like, 0080, 08TH MS Team, SEED Shitgazer, etc
4: Do all the characters have the same freggin campaigns?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Seeing as my Gundam love has re-awoken, i must ask a few questions if you don't mind.
> 
> 1: Is the man of all epicness, Anavel Gato, playable in this?
> 2: Is the gameplay as familiar/stale as the other Musou games?
> ...



1. No   Although I think he shows up as an enemy in one of the UC official modes in his Gelgoog.  Johnny Ridden is in it, too, which caught me off guard as well.
2. Yes, but it's more fun because you aren't controlling the same ol' Chinese characters like last time.  And the moves are all over the place, especially God Gundam. =)
3. There's First Gundam, Zeta, ZZ, Turn A, Wing, G Gundam
4. In Official mode, they don't.  In Original mode, where all the characters are, they all have 5 missions all lasting around from 25-40 minutes each, which follow a similar story line, but I wouldn't say they're all exactly the same.

One cool thing that is in the game is that once you complete someone's Original mode, you can choose any MS you've unlocked.  So basically, I can use Amuro in the Turn A or the Wing Zero (which is seriously beastly).


----------



## Kaki (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, sounds like I must get this gundam musou.....it beats 100 years war for originality. 

And that's right about the price being the cause of all the dissing, low sales and commotion.  I am still more than 2 or 3 months away....


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 19, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> ah i was wondering when folding@home would come up. it'll be a cool "screensaver" for ur tv as well.
> 
> so are they trying to implement Sony's Location Free into the PS3? cause that saves me 250 from having to buy the Location Free hardware


 
Indeed, that definitely looks like what they are aiming for.
I am oddly looking forward to this folding@home update to the bar, it's always good to help.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 19, 2007)

^sweet. i'll have something prettier to replace my slingbox.....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

Devil may cry 4 goes multiplat for 360/ps3/PC *PC wtf?*


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Devil may cry 4 goes multiplat for 360/ps3/PC *PC wtf?*





Well, they had better give the PS3 version something over the 360 one because that's where my purchase will head if they're technically the same (minus achievements with the PS3 version).

But the PC? XD


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 19, 2007)

^Hmm, that sounds interesting.
I actually like this, better chance of Dead Rising 2 coming to the PS3 and "PC?" heh

Looks like Capcom is really pursuing the multiplatform development of games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

^ TBH, it's more like Capcom is showing MS the mad love.  Sony needs to get a hold of more exclusives because at the moment, a majority of the newer multiplatform games have that much more on the 360 than they do on the PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> ^Hmm, that sounds interesting.
> I actually like this, better chance of Dead Rising 2 coming to the PS3 and "PC?" heh
> 
> Looks like Capcom is really pursuing the multiplatform development of games.



Dead rising 2/Lost planet 2 once accounded *It will be, it's capcom, always with sequels" They'll be for PS3 aswell. I can now see Monster Hunter 3 heading to both too. Capcom loves money  

PS3 sensor part though for DMC has me more interested then achievements. So as of now PS3 version will be the one i buy.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ TBH, it's more like Capcom is showing MS the mad love. Sony needs to get a hold of more exclusives because at the moment, a majority of the newer multiplatform games have that much more on the 360 than they do on the PS3.


 
True, it does appear that Capcom is leaning more toward Microsoft, but with the large amount of their games recently going multiplatform. I mean, Capcom hasn't really been favoring any of the consoles too much over the years, RE4 originally on the Gamecube went to the PS2 is a good example of this. 

When it comes to exclusives I don't believe Sony is hurting too much, with their first party titles, and anounced exclusives.

I mean:

"Capcom will continue to produce titles that appeal to users while pursuing a multiplatform strategy to help enhance profits"





crazymtf said:


> Dead rising 2/Lost planet 2 once accounded *It will be, it's capcom, always with sequels" They'll be for PS3 aswell. I can now see Monster Hunter 3 heading to both too. Capcom loves money
> 
> PS3 sensor part though for DMC has me more interested then achievements. So as of now PS3 version will be the one i buy.


 
Indeed, a Capcom game is not exactly something I'd expect staying exclusive.
I mean I can't blame them. heh


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah. I bought 360/ps3 for there titles, exclusives from third party help, but first parties where it's at. Sony does have a better first party lineup IMO so i'm satisfied with PS3 exclusives so far. As for 360, it's better then xbox, that's good ^_^

Edit - PS3 owners, don't fear there's still tons of exclusives 

PS3 exclusives;
-Afrika (Confirmed)
-Angel Rings (Published by Sony)
-Eight days (SCE)
-EyeDentify (Published by Sony)
-Fifth Phantom Saga (Confirmation)
-Final Fantasy XIII (Confirmed)
-Final Fantasy Versus XIII (Confirmed)
-Formula One (Published by Sony)
-Full Auto 2: Battlelines (Confirmation)
-Genji: Days of the Blade (Confirmation)
-Gradius (Confirmation)
-Grand Turismo 5 (Published by Sony)
-Grand Turismo HD (Published by Sony)
-Gretzky NHL (Published by Sony)
-Heavenly Sword (Published by Sony)
-Hot Shots Golf 5 (Published by Sony)
-Jak and Daxter: The Lost Frontier (Published by Sony)
-Killzone 3 (SCE)
-Lair (Confirmation)
-Metal Gear Solid 4 (Confirmation)
-Mobile Suit Gundam: Gundam World (Confirmed)
-Monster Hunter 3 (Confirmation)
-Monster Kingdom (Published by Sony)
-Motor Storm (Published by Sony)
-My Singstar (Published by Sony)
-Ninja Gaiden Sigma
-Ni-Oh (Information)
-Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction (Published by Sony)
-Redwood Falls (Information)
-Resistance: Fall of Man (Confirmation)
-Ridge Racer 7 (Confirmation)
-Shin Megami Tensei (Confirmation)
-Tekken 6 (Confirmed)
-The Eye of Judgment (SCE)
-The Getaway (SCE)
-Uncharted: Drake's Fortune(SCE)
-Untold Legends: Dark Kingdom (SCE)
-WarDevil Enigma (Confirmation)
-Warhawk (Published by Sony)
-White Knight Story
-Wipeout (Confirmation)
-Wizardry (Information)
-Little Big Planet
- Untitled Team Ico game


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 19, 2007)

^ 
Sorry about that. hehe

Mobile Suit Gundam: Gundam World (Confirmed)?

Ah I haven't heard of that game yet, sounds interesting.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 19, 2007)

This is Capcom we are talking about so I'm not surprised. Capcom's in love with the 360 right now. 

I don't really trust them anymore on exclusives.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

Got this list from gamefaqs, looks reasonable.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 19, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This is Capcom we are talking about so I'm not surprised. Capcom's in love with the 360 right now.


All that's left is for Capcom to marry Microsoft and have children.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Well, they had better give the PS3 version something over the 360 one because that's where my purchase will head if they're technically the same (minus achievements with the PS3 version).
> 
> But the PC? XD



dude where do you find these gifs  o man thats a good one.


PC version can also have achievements remeber that Windows Live thing? very possible for that to happen and honestly i think you will need vista to play this game .


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

RodMack said:


> All that's left is for Capcom to marry Microsoft and have children.



Nah monster hunter a big seller in japan, and since 360 does shit in japan i don't think it'll be going just for micro.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 20, 2007)

It doesn't matter if the titles sold poorly on another console. At this point, anything is possible.. For example, DOA was selling like a shit on PS2, but Itagaki still released the game on Xbox despite the fact that Xbox did complete shit in japan, but it still sold well amount of numbers. There are numerous titles that has same case as this one.

About this whole DMC4 issue, Xbox360 will most likely lose Dead Rising and Lost Planet, so I don't see the point of ps3 fanboys crying all over this issue.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 20, 2007)

interesting. was DMC ever released on PC?

@Donkey Show
i cant see the damn gif....ah dang it....


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 20, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> interesting. was DMC ever released on PC?


Yes it did. But it's a bad decision. It's like Capcom wants to lose money by releasing it on PC. I guess they never heard of online pirates...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2007)

No it wasn't, it's why i can't imagine DMC on pc, probably will suck, owells. 

Exo - I agree, plus i like the idea of DMC4 on both, now my friends who only got 360 can play. I mean Ninja gaiden is now on PS3 so why not XBOX 360 get some devil love.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 20, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> interesting. was DMC ever released on PC?



DMC3 was. Mixed reactions amoung the DMC fanbase. Didn't work for some but worked just fine for other. Graphics were certainly better.


----------



## Pein (Mar 20, 2007)

is a fair trade off i never played ninja gaiden and i like devil may cry but im not excited for it and lost planet will never come to the ps3 the creators of it said it never will microsoft payed for the advertising joint venture people but dead rising could still come to ps3


----------



## Aman (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, DMC4 too...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2007)

It's beginning to make sense on the PC now that MS is going for a unified structure with the 360 with their own version of Live and whatnot.  Anyway, that's neither here nor there since I doubt any of us are going to get it for the PC.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's beginning to make sense on the PC now that MS is going for a unified structure with the 360 with their own version of Live and whatnot.  Anyway, that's neither here nor there since I doubt any of us are going to get it for the PC.



here's how i see it. i can pirate it for pc to see what its like, and if i like it, i'll buy it for console. talk about a total preview.

@other ppl
how were the controls....must have been weird with kb and mouse....


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 20, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> here's how i see it. i can pirate it for pc to see what its like, and if i like it, i'll buy it for console. talk about a total preview.
> 
> @other ppl
> how were the controls....must have been weird with kb and mouse....



Most used some setup that allowed them to use a PS2 controller or a controller like it on their PC.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 20, 2007)

> I guess they never heard of online pirates...


 ummm, both were equaly easy to get online. And can you use a PS3 or 360 controller on the PC? I though someting along those lines....


----------



## Shepard (Mar 20, 2007)

So, you already know guys, Sony lost DMC4 exclusive rights, meh I guess they didn't care enough for it, even tough I know DMC wasn't ever a system seller it is a little disturbing to see sony lose exclusives like this, if MGS4 goes to 360 too it could be bad


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 20, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> And can you use a PS3 or 360 controller on the PC?


 
Yes, both the 360 and PS3 controller work on the PC.
I personally use the Sixaxis to play old emulated games like from the Snes.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2007)

Dante said:


> So, you already know guys, Sony lost DMC4 exclusive rights, meh I guess they didn't care enough for it, even tough I know DMC wasn't ever a system seller it is a little disturbing to see sony lose exclusives like this, if MGS4 goes to 360 too it could be bad



Yeah MGS4 going to 360 simultaneously would hurt. Then again as long as titles like Jak, ratchet, Killzone *Hopefully more like PSP version* And ico's/shadow of collouse, heavenly sword, and lair are still on PS3 exclusives i don't mind the money i spent. And same goes for 360


----------



## conceptz (Mar 20, 2007)

One of the reasons I got the PS3 in the first place was due to its exclusives. Oh well, there's still plenty more and for the fact that I love my blu-ray.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 20, 2007)

My postition has always been, the PS3 is the system for me due to the games that it will have. If that lost all of their exclusives this would be a void point, however they can lose all that they have at the moment and there will be many more just for playstation. Anyway, crazy just posted a long list of such games on the last page. 
To me, its not about the few most anticipated or publicized exclusives anyway.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 21, 2007)

*More news on LittleBigPlanet - Rewards for level designs!*

Summary:




			
				sjaakiejj said:
			
		

> To sum it up:
> -The game will first apear on Playstation Store for a certain price. It will also release on BluRay, but not before 2008. Chances are big that a followup disc will appear with user generated levels.
> 
> - If you don't know how LittleBigPlanet is done, you can go to school. The school is located in Home. Here you can meet other new people in the game. There will also be people that tell you about level design. You could see it as a teacher with his class. Small movies will be viewable to see what experts made.
> ...




http://threespeech.com/blog/?p=347


----------



## ZE (Mar 21, 2007)

I have to say I’m starting to hate sony, don’t know why but this happened with sega, I was a huge sega fanboy but now I hate them so much, they just want money instead of making good games.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

Money for PS wallet? NICE.

ZE - Resistance? Good. heavenly sword? Good. ratchet and Clank: Tools of mass destruction? Good. 

Yeah your right, no good games from them


----------



## ZE (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, let’s wait and see, I just can’t control my feelings, I’m not hating on them because I want to, it’s just that they are disappointing their fans, but I know sony has quality to win the war, after all they have the most powerful console, its not everything but at least gives them an advantage.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 21, 2007)

Any reason for this or is it just that time of the month?

Well, as far as little big world....We will just be able to dl the game this year? sounds great! I don't see the necessity of the Blue ray....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

^ that happens to you? odd never happend to me lol.  In a single player game.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 21, 2007)

did any one dl the map pack for FOM?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2007)

MS81 said:


> who's MG?



Wopps, MS, my bad.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks convicning, I will probably go for it.....

LOL, he's so strong it does not matter if he is a *shiny *ninja....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2007)

I see a huge difference, Ryu looks much better, lighting is better, movements look smoother. Can't wait for this one.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 22, 2007)

Let's just say it looks waaaaaaaaaaay better.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 22, 2007)

i'll say two words: holy fucking shit....that looks fucking amazing!!! haha. this will be one title im definitely looking forward to since i dont own any of the xbox versions...


----------



## MS81 (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah I gotta get this since DMC no longer an exclusive.

(damn Capcom following that paper I see)


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 22, 2007)

*Firmware Update 1.60 is now Available*

Info on this update will be right here soon:



Enjoy


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2007)

*FF13 on the fenses, may not say exclusive. *

Ouch, that would hurt sony even more  Owell more FF13 for everyone ^_^


----------



## Aman (Mar 22, 2007)

Umm, the FFXIII games should stay as exclusives, I think.  It would hurt them a lot if they go multiplatform, but then again it seems like it costs them too much to develop the games.

Well well, I guess it's up to Sony to solve this.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 22, 2007)

*Uncharted: Drake's Fortune 2007 Screens*











*Spoiler*: __ 



2006


----------



## Shepard (Mar 22, 2007)

Now THAT'S bad nes to Sony, if FFXIII were to be multiplatform and with the high chances MGS4 will be too, I myself can openly say I have no big reasons to get a PS3 at least not for now >.<


----------



## ZE (Mar 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *FF13 on the fenses, may not say exclusive. *
> 
> Ouch, that would hurt sony even more  Owell more FF13 for everyone ^_^



Excuse me. oh my god, sony is really eating shit lately, they disserve this shit, First dragon quest to the DS, now FFXIII.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 22, 2007)

ZE said:


> Excuse me. oh my god, sony is really eating shit lately, they disserve this shit, First dragon quest to the DS, now FFXIII.


 
Did Sony do something to you personally? Just curious.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 22, 2007)

To be honest when people heard FF jumped shipp from nintendo to Sony back in the day it was an all out war. Now if Ff 13 goes all you can do is blame sony for an expensive machine not only for the consumer but for the developer as well. Just like Nintendo refused to go to CD's back in the day. Sony is making similar mistakes.


however it has not been officially announced its under "discussion" I just wanted to point out to people who think "they should stay exclusive to Sony etc" because its almost the same as it was back in the past.


@moon

can you tell me who is developing drakes fortune?


----------



## ZE (Mar 22, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Did Sony do something to you personally? Just curious.




Yes, the european ps3 is worst than the ntsc ps3. And europe always supported sony consoles. And just so you know, the only console I plan to buy is the ps3, but I can still show my hate for them. I still think sony will win the war, but until then they will have to suffer some consequences. With great power comes great responsibility, I never was a sony fanboy but I always favoured sony consoles.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @moon
> 
> can you tell me who is developing drakes fortune?


 
Naughty Dog, the creators of Crash and Jak and Daxter.



ZE said:


> Yes, the european ps3 is worst than the ntsc ps3. And europe always supported sony consoles. And just so you know, the only console I plan to buy is the ps3, but I can still show my hate for them. I still think sony will win the war, but until then they will have to suffer some consequences. With great power comes great responsibility, I never was a sony fanboy but I always favoured sony consoles.


 
You can say whatever you wish to say, that's your right. I just ask out of curiousity. Sony has made a lot of mistakes, and I can see them. I just always find it fascinating how people hate a entire company. I mean Sony has treated us well in the last two generations, I just find it sad that they get so much tension because of the mishaps this gen. From my point of view they are at least making a effort to fix these problems. One step at a time.

That's just me though.


----------



## ZE (Mar 22, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> You can say whatever you wish to say, that's your right. I just ask out of curiousity. Sony has made a lot of mistakes, and I can see them. I just always find it fascinating how people hate a entire company. I mean Sony has treated us well in the last two generations, I just find it sad that they get so much tension because of the mishaps this gen. From my point of view they are at least making a effort to fix these problems. One step at a time.
> 
> That's just me though.



Well, I?m a sega fanboy, that?s the only company I will show my love to, but do you know what, sega is the only company I truly hate lol, I hate them so much right now, but I still wouldn?t hesitate in buying a new sega console. Sega made great things but the way they do things now is totally different from the old sega I once loved, sega makes me sick.


----------



## Aman (Mar 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> To be honest when people heard FF jumped shipp from nintendo to Sony back in the day it was an all out war. Now if Ff 13 goes all you can do is blame sony for an expensive machine not only for the consumer but for the developer as well. Just like Nintendo refused to go to CD's back in the day. Sony is making similar mistakes.


This time, the problem isn't that they're not moving forward though, it's that them creating a powerhouse has gotten the machine expensive and the industry moving forward has made the development costs go too high. Another problem is that it's hard to develop games for the PS3, which is why games on the 360 look better than games for the PS3.

Well, Sony still have a huge chance, so if they do things right from now on, they  have a great chance at winning this race.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> Well, Sony still have a huge chance, so if they do things right from now on, they  have a great chance at winning this race.


I agree 100% with you however it is worth to note that undoubtely Sony was dominant because they had virtually no competence and so they holdthe favor of almost all third parties now it's different tough as you can see production prices have gone very high and third parties see themselves forced to go multiplatform with their games, I am sure Sony can win this but they'll have to sweat for it


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2007)

Sony dominated because gamecube sucked and XBOX was new. But it sales, doesn't change how good each system was. 

Anyway Drake looks awesome


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2007)

> Just like Nintendo refused to go to CD's back in the day. Sony is making similar mistakes.


 So you're saying Nintendo sticks with older cheeper stuff and appeales to a wider audience? 
I wouldn't say any company who chooses to do the opposite is making a big mistake. 



> And just so you know, the only console I plan to buy is the ps3, but I can still show my hate for them. I still think sony will win the war, but until then they will have to suffer some consequences. With great power comes great responsibility, I never was a sony fanboy but I always favoured sony consoles.


 Well said, but hate is never lacking. And what's wrong with European PS3s? 

I don't care if they win, they can be in a distant 3ed place for all I care, as long as I get what I like.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 22, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> So you're saying Nintendo sticks with older cheeper stuff and appeales to a wider audience?
> I wouldn't say any company who chooses to do the opposite is making a big mistake.



Back in the N64 days they were not aiming at the crowed they were aiming at now. By choosing Carts over CD's it did not fulfill the hard desire of 3rd parties to create epic / huge games so they left. Plus carts were more expensive on the 3rd parties as well another reason which is similar to the choices Sony is making now.

I said similar mistakes not the same meaning they did not produce a machine that had the consumer / developer in mind. What I mean is they came into this with a poor marketing plan .

Thats what I meant. 

One huge reason why I got Sony systems were because of the 3rd parties, if those key developers  ( that I liked )  leave Sony and create epic games on other consoles or make them multi platform my choice (  and there are others who feel this way) will choose not to purchase the system especially at such a demanding cost.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 22, 2007)

I have a question, does the PS3 let you visit websites? I mean websites like youtube, NF, msn, yahoo and others.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 22, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I have a question, does the PS3 let you visit websites? I mean websites like youtube, NF, msn, yahoo and others.


Yes, Yes, Yes, and Yes. heh
It's broswer allows internet surfing.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up ssj3.....

And I agree with you on the 3ed parties to an extent...I just want a few games that I realy like.  If the PS3 is the system to deliver that, then I standby my decicion. I have faith they will not let me down.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2007)

To many first party Sony games i would miss out of if i didn't own the PS3. So that's that


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2007)

loss for words


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2007)

Taleran said:


> loss for words



Is that real? If so looks cooler then Wiimote  however i think it's fake.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2007)

oh forgot the link


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2007)

It doesn't seem very practicle.


----------



## conceptz (Mar 22, 2007)

looks cool, but is it real?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2007)

its called reading the article where it says its shipping next month


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2007)

If it is that's pretty insane...not quite for me (I didn't like the wii). but, if you need a wacky controller this would be a dream for you.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 22, 2007)

well i mean this makes FPS games insane. i read it on engadget. im pretty sure its legit cause the company has released stuff before.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 23, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> well i mean this makes FPS games insane. i read it on engadget. im pretty sure its legit cause the company has released stuff before.



Ya would help FPS's alot but you have to understand it has to support that feature. Not ever PS3 game uses a mouse type interface UT3 is basically the only one.  PLus its not a standard controller that comes with the system so do not expect many people to support it. ( major companies anyways)


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Is that real? If so looks cooler then Wiimote  however i think it's fake.



Whoa whoa whoa.  That does not look cooler than the wii-mote.  That's like an amalgamation of bleh.

And here's a pic of the Australian PS3 launch.



At least no one got shot. XD


----------



## cygnus (Mar 23, 2007)

I think the thousand dollar price tag scared a few people off 

I'll get one some time around Christmas if there is a price cut.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2007)

cygnus said:


> I think the thousand dollar price tag scared a few people off



I think the rest of the world got scared off too.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20070323/lf_afp/lifestylegameplaystationcompanysony_070323030441

I'll quote some stuff from the article...



> "In Paris only about 50 people turned out for the 1,000 PS3s available at a ceremonial launch at the foot of the Eiffel Tower."



Apparently, MS sent out an XBOAT with the sign "XBOX 360 <3 YOU" to crash Sony's river launch party with various MS employees laughing at everyone there. XD

EDIT: found the pic. 




> Stores in Australia and New Zealand were the first to open their doors to eager gamers, and organisers had predicted that thousands of gaming fans would turn out to snatch up the first of the next-generation units that were given a glitzy launch at Sydney's Myers Department Store.
> 
> In the end, just 65 excited gamers queued outside Myers department store for around four hours, before being allowed inside where they barely outnumbered staff and publicists.



As confirmed by the pic I posted earlier.

But it looked like the first 100 people in the UK launch got the luckiest.



> In the basement of Virgin Megastore's flagship London outlet, hardcore video game fans who waited in line for more than a day for the midnight launch were rewarded by Sony, which gifted each of the first 125 a new 42-inch Sony TV.



Bastards!  All in all, it was a quiet and dreadful EU launch where no one got shot.


----------



## NecroAngel (Mar 23, 2007)

Where are you from Donkey Show?

In any case, it's hilarious how few people turned up to the launches. I doubt it'll do well in Europe/Australia/South Africa, but it should be interesting to see.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 23, 2007)

holy shit. free 42in Sony TV's?!?! that means its the bravia 1080p! those fuckers!! haha....

im not paying retail either....im importing mine...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, looks like Spain and Germany had some pretty good turnouts for the PS3, good for them. =)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 23, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> 1. No   Although I think he shows up as an enemy in one of the UC official modes in his Gelgoog.  Johnny Ridden is in it, too, which caught me off guard as well.
> 2. Yes, but it's more fun because you aren't controlling the same ol' Chinese characters like last time.  And the moves are all over the place, especially God Gundam. =)
> 3. There's First Gundam, Zeta, ZZ, Turn A, Wing, G Gundam
> 4. In Official mode, they don't.  In Original mode, where all the characters are, they all have 5 missions all lasting around from 25-40 minutes each, which follow a similar story line, but I wouldn't say they're all exactly the same.
> ...



Sorry for replying to this so late, but I was ill and hospitalized for it. But all is swell.

1: Fuckfarts, Gato is one of my faves. I forget...who is Johnny Ridden. One of the characters from the 0083 Radio Drama?
2: That is more or less my complaint with the Warrior games. They all seemed to have the same type of move set, and only minuscule things were different. So playing with 50+ characters has the same value of 5, plus 9000 points in BORING AS FUCK.
3: So..they gave us shitty G, and horrible Wing, and forgot two of the most epic latter chapters in the UC series, Crossbone and Victory?
4: This might not be a good reply to 4 but eh, 4 always wins. Exactly...who is playable? I wouldn't be surprised if they have a Char for every fucking event he was in, as they did that with UC Climax. There was 0079 Char, Zeta Char, F91 Char, etc.

Also: Lol @ the PS3 launch. Doood....did it really do that badly, where Sony was gonna give out free TV's and everything? Christ.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2007)

> And here's a pic of the Australian PS3 launch.


 Australia is a scary place....



> Whoa whoa whoa. That does not look cooler than the wii-mote.


Some would say most moss looks the same, or that an orage looks like a tangerine. 


> "In Paris only about 50 people turned out for the 1,000 PS3s available at a ceremonial launch at the foot of the Eiffel Tower."


 I guess it seemed like a weird place to buy one. lol anyhow. 



> You gotta price that fucker right.


 some pepole can't afford many things. maybe they sould work out a payment plan.....? 


> Well, looks like Spain and Germany had some pretty good turnouts for the PS3, good for them. =)


 UK, Spain, and Germany are more important in this than France and Australlia.  But in solviet russia....PS3 buys you!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

Just got Genji for 33 bucks on ebay. I wanted it, but 60 is deep, now half off? I think i can say win  *Please nobody tell me it sucks, tried it, enjoyed it. Not worthy of 60 dollars, but 33? yep for me* 113 games now!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2007)

113 games on how many systmes? oh wait.....13? That's a lot still. 

heh, I was just looking on ebay for genji, but didn't get it due to me not having a PS3....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

Wopps i put 113  I meant
313 games in total from PS2/XBOX/GC*Very small cause it's a bad system*/XBOX 360?PS3. 

Even more coming, just waiting for them to arrive till i add em.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2007)

oh wow man, and you said your job was somthing of 'taking money and stuff' hehe well...

You are indeed a hardcore gamer. 

I wonder wat DS is packing now.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 23, 2007)

I wonder guys, I'm getting a PS3 soon and I'm going to keep some money in order to get a HDMI TV too, around 15"-18" wich one do you recomend me? I heard Sony LCD Bravia series are good tough


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> oh wow man, and you said your job was somthing of 'taking money and stuff' hehe well...
> 
> You are indeed a hardcore gamer.
> 
> I wonder wat DS is packing now.



DS most likely passes me, he got lots of systems anyway 

But i need a job badly, you don't know the bitching i have to hear from my mom when i use her credit card  

But yeah i love games, and i'm a collector, so put them together


----------



## Aman (Mar 23, 2007)

Damn, they were lucky to get Bravia 42" TVs...

About the PS3 launch over here, well I'll just compare it to the Wii's launch. There's a store that usually has the biggest systems and stuff, and both the Wii and PS3 launched on a Friday. With the PS3, the first one to get in line came on Thursday, the day before launch while the first ones in line for the Wii got there the week before that, 8 days before launch.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

Never again will i wait out in the cold for a system, or heat. It's stupid. I did it once, and never again. If your that said to wait outside i laugh at your


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2007)

> But i need a job badly, you don't know the bitching i have to hear from my mom when i use her credit card


 omg dude....you better do somthing for those hundreds of games.....


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 24, 2007)

Dante said:


> I wonder guys, I'm getting a PS3 soon and I'm going to keep some money in order to get a HDMI TV too, around 15"-18" wich one do you recomend me? I heard Sony LCD Bravia series are good tough



yes, the bravia's are excellent. but 15-18in is way too small. i need like 30+ but a 24in widescreen should be enough.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 24, 2007)

Dante said:


> I wonder guys, I'm getting a PS3 soon and I'm going to keep some money in order to get a HDMI TV too, around 15"-18" wich one do you recomend me? I heard Sony LCD Bravia series are good tough



Bravia's are excellent LCDs although you won't find them in a 15"-18" configuration.  Another thing about them in that they're really freaking expensive in comparison to other brands out there that can offer something similar in PQ.  Today I just got a Panasonic 52" for about $1000 that IMO does just as well and offers nicer black levels.  It all depends on your budget really.  You could probably get one with HDMI around the 24" size and up.

As for video game count?  Who knows... a lot of my shit is in storage so I have no idea.  But crazy probably buys more than I do.  I just don't have the same time to devote to gaming as I used to, plus I'm busy furnishing my place. XD


----------



## ifira (Mar 24, 2007)

52"?? that's very big! sorry i am a noob to television, and all i use is a old television my uncle bought from thailand.. 

serving me and my PS2 well i guess.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm a lil late but I just seen the pics of Ninja Gaiden yesterday and I must say that it's coming out nice although some screens look a lil like the reg xbox ver.


----------



## Akira (Mar 24, 2007)

Picked up Virtua Fighter today, great game but El Blaze has possible the WORST VA I have ever heard.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Bravia's are excellent LCDs although you won't find them in a 15"-18" configuration.  Another thing about them in that they're really freaking expensive in comparison to other brands out there that can offer something similar in PQ.  Today I just got a Panasonic 52" for about $1000 that IMO does just as well and offers nicer black levels.  It all depends on your budget really.  You could probably get one with HDMI around the 24" size and up.
> 
> *As for video game count?  Who knows... a lot of my shit is in storage so I have no idea.  But crazy probably buys more than I do.  I just don't have the same time to devote to gaming as I used to, plus I'm busy furnishing my place. *XD



Eh probably do buy more but i don't even play some


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 24, 2007)

Crazy is just a spoiled brat.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 24, 2007)

I just have a few games that I play all the time...
Probably less than 22 total between PS, PS2, and N64.
If I'm playing a game, it is probably some type of Musou game or Narutimatte Hero. 
I'm sure I'll diversify alot more with the PS3 games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 24, 2007)

Over 4,000 people protest Capcom for making DMC4 multi-platform, because they feel 'left out':

The Impossible Quiz

_We feel very left out in your decision to make Devil May Cry 4 a Multi-Platform title_

?????????????????????????????????.~^*"?????"*^~--.??_
???????????????????????????????~'*?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?'*~-?
?????????????????????????????-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;.:::::::::::.;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'*-?
??????????????????????????...?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*?
??????????????????????????.?*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',
?????????????????????????..?*';;;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'?
?????????????????????????.?;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::;;;;;;;;;;-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',
????????????????????????...,';;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::;;;;;;;;;;-?'' . .';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|
????????????????????????...|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::;;;;;;;~-, . . . . ';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|..???????
????????????????????????...|';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?"~- . . . . . .';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,'-*:,-'?'\'\
?????????????????????????\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'~ . . . . . . . ,';;;;,-""-;;;;;;|::,':::::??
?????????????????????????.''-; . ,' ,',' '-;;;;;'-;'-?'''-? . . . . . . ._ . . .'~-' . . . '-;;;;'\ |''-,: ,','
??????????????????????????.'| . . . . .'' .'' . .' . . . . . . ?-*?::,'"-? . . . . . . . '-;;;',',,' ,' ?
?????????????????????????..??.\? . . . . . . . . . . . . .?-*::::?-";;;;;"-? . .,-~-? . . ';;;', ':::|
????????????????????????....,'::::|;\' . . . . . . . . . ?-*:::::?-";;;;;;;;;?.*"::::::?."? . .';;;::?,"
??????????????????????????::::'|;;;'? . . . . . . ?-*:::::?-";;;;;;;;'?-*:::::::?.-";;;;', . . '' '~'
????????????????????????..?:::::'|;;;;;'-? . . .'?-*::::::?-';;;;;;??-*:::::::?.-*;;;;;??.-^*?*-? .',
????????????????????????.,'::::::'|;;;;;;;', .?-*:::::::?-';;;;;?-*:::::::?.-*;;;??-^*::::::??.-^*| . '\
????????????????????????.|:::::::|;;;;;;;;|,*::::::::?/;;?.-*::::::::?-*;;?.-*':::::::?.-^*;;;;;,/ ., .'-=~--..?
????????????????????????,':::::::'-?~*'*-??:::::::::/-*':::::::::?-*;?.-*:::::::?.-*;;;;;??.-;;'? .,' . . . . ''\;;;
????????????????????????/::::::::,";;;;;;;;'-??::::::::::::::?-*~*::::::::?.-*;;;;;?~*~':::::' . . . . . .'|;;
???????????????????????..|::::::::::',;;;;;P;;;;;'-?::::::::::"::::::::::?.-*;;;?.-*-*::::::?.-*;;| . . . . . ?-';;
???????????????????????..',::::::::::,';;;;;;';O;;;;;'-?:::::::::::::?.-*;;???.-":::::::?.-*;;;;?.* . . . .?.-*;;;
????????????????????????\::::::::,';;;G';;;;;;W;;;;"-?::::::::"~^*'::::::::::?.-*;;;?.-* / . ??.-^*;;;;;;;;
????????????????????????.|::::::-';;;;;;;;L;;;;;;;E;;;;;"-?:::::::::::::::::?-*;;;?.-* .,-'~^*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
????????????????????????.|:::::::'-?;;;;;;;;;;O';;;;;R;;;;;;"-?:::::::::?~"?.-* . .??-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
???????????????????????..,/:::::::::::"-?;;;;;;;;;V';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-?:::,'~------~^*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
??????????????????????.?.-*:::::::::::::::::"-?;;;;;;;;E;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?"-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
????????????????????..?.-?--?:::::::::::::::::::::::"-?,-~?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?.-*';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
???????????????????..?-*;;;;;'-?''-?:::::::::::::::::::,-';;;;;,';;;;;;;;;?.-~*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
??????????????????..?-*,-'''--''''-?;;'-?''-?::::::::::::::,/;;;;,-'''''-??.-~*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
?????????????????..?-*;;;;'? . .?', ;;;;;''-?''-?:::::::::?";;;;/,.-*';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
????????????????..?-*,-~,;;'-~''-~';;;;;;;;;'|;;'|---~^*;;;;?/'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
'??????????????.....?-*;;;'--~' ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|;;'|__????~"/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
'??????????????..?-*,--, ;;;;;;;;;;;,-,;;;;;;;;;;,";?/:::::::?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
'?????????????..?-*,--,'~' ;;;;;;;;;,-,''' ;; o ;;;?.-*:::::::?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
'????????????..?-*,~,'''' ;;;;;;;;;;,o ?._'o;;;'?.-*:::::::?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
?????????????-',~,'~' ;;;;;;;;,,'o ;;,-,'~';?.-*::::::::?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Kaki (Mar 24, 2007)

Not enough pepople...but it is kinda funny to argue about being left out when it goes onto another system rather than off its orginal.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 24, 2007)

Didn't these same fans protest when RE4 was mentioned at the time to NOT be going to the PS2? I know a lot of the signings were bots but I mean...these are possibly the worst fanboys ever.

Like chadwarren, or GodofGTA3.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

Jigoku_Shoujo_Futakomori_-_Aizome (ED)

Some new screen shots of lair. SeXy


----------



## Kaki (Mar 24, 2007)

The stills are too sexy....man I need to play a demo for it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 24, 2007)

Sonys PR is pathetic and they wonder why they cannot sell there system with stupid comments like this.




> Sony UK Boss Calls the US a ‘Land of Cheap People’ to Justify PS3 Price
> 
> ▼
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

3 New exclsuives games heading to PS3. 

1) *Brave Arms:* What appears to be a third person action game in the vein of Ninja Gaiden. Where one man takes on an oppressive regime in revolt.

[Your-Mom]_Code_Geass_-_22

2) Chain Limit: A James Bond/Jack Bauer style spy adventure type deal.

[Your-Mom]_Code_Geass_-_22

3) Second Season 01: A first person drama/sci-fi action title.

[Your-Mom]_Code_Geass_-_22

- The 3 games represent very different narrative genres (action, survival, investigative)

- All 3 are QTE-fests, with all the gameplay involving selecting the available targets on screen and pressing buttons to do different actions to change how the scenes play out

- They're all cinematic games involving "bravery, heroes, danger" and so on

All three look pretty cool to me. This are those Sony/Namco games.


----------



## Aman (Mar 24, 2007)

The PS3 costs the most in the UK? It costs 930 dollars over here.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

Aman said:


> The PS3 costs the most in the UK? It costs 930 dollars over here.



Ouch sucks to live there.  

Also anyone get oblivion?


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 2) Chain Limit: A James Bond/Jack Bauer style spy adventure type deal.
> 
> [Your-Mom]_Code_Geass_-_22


 
 At the pants/underwear scenario.
They look like a lot of fun, can't wait to hear more about them.


----------



## nick65 (Mar 24, 2007)

please find a naruto game for ps3 wii has one xbox360 gets one why note ps3?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah, if it's anything like IP i'll be happy  Sounds like it but with a bit more action.

@Nick - Cause it wasn't accounted yet, let accle first go on PS2.


----------



## Aman (Mar 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ouch sucks to live there.


Yeah, well at least it issn't over a thousand as it was rumored to be.

I remember a while ago when there was a rumor about the PS3 costing 480 dollars in America, and everyone were like ''ZOMG THAT EXPENSIVE?''. XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 3 New exclsuives games heading to PS3.
> 
> 1) *Brave Arms:* What appears to be a third person action game in the vein of Ninja Gaiden. Where one man takes on an oppressive regime in revolt.
> 
> ...



Lovely, hopefully these are the results of the Cellius project that Sony and Namco are working on.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Lovely, hopefully these are the results of the Cellius project that Sony and Namco are working on.



Yeah i think they are, then again the info is from gamefaqs...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah they are from the new Cellius project, awesome. Beautiful games. 


> Scans of three exclusive PS3 titles from the Cellius project
> Posted Mar 24, 2007 at 04:20PM by Remi M.
> 
> Link removed
> ...


Link removed


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm happy I bought my PS3 again after hearing that. XD


----------



## Kaki (Mar 25, 2007)

> The PS3 costs the most in the UK? It costs 930 dollars over here.


 In the library? 



> Cause it wasn't accounted yet, let accle first go on PS2.


 Yup, accel has whatever 360 can turn out beat.....


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> At least no one got shot. XD


 
Heh, nothing that crazy, but not perfect either:

"The night of the UK launch was expected to run smoothly without a repeat of the events of the US launch. Well unfortunately a smooth, safe launch ended when a woman (who wants to remain nameless) was attacked in front of her home after purchasing her PlayStation 3. 
Luckily, no one was hurt. The woman managed to keep hold of her PlayStation 3, foiling the two robbers' attempt, forcing them to high-tail it without their prized console. 
*The good news is that the robbers were caught outside Toys R Us in Swindon early Friday morning*."

At least there is a happy ending. 

Right here.

There is more news related to the PS3 foreign launch, but I won't post it in order to avoid....you know. I'll just say that the PS3 appears to be doing pretty well outside the US and Japan.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 25, 2007)

Man, I just got back from playing a few hours of the NBA and motorstorm Demos at Target.  I can't wait to get mine.....

In motorstorm its not hard to get firstplace anymore, but I still prefer crashing alot.  I can only imagine how fun online will be.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 26, 2007)

nick65 said:


> please find a naruto game for ps3 wii has one xbox360 gets one why note ps3?


I know the PS2's getting another Naruto game. I know nothing about one for PS3 and if there's gonna be one.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2007)

There _will _be one, but that is far off, and as rod and I have said you just need a PS2 if you want to play a naruto game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 26, 2007)

This picture made me lol so I'm gonna post it here



IT IS A BLU RAY PLAYER

...
......

IT ALSO PLAYS GAMES!


Lawwl.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 26, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> This picture made me lol so I'm gonna post it here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't believe Sony for that one.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 26, 2007)

Sony is....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> This picture made me lol so I'm gonna post it here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao Sony UK, silly men


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

hey u guys i got a PS3 (60 GB) its cool i got madden 07 and resistance: fall of man and getting motostorm


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 26, 2007)

soulreaper741 said:


> hey u guys i got a PS3 (60 GB) its cool i got madden 07 and resistance: fall of man and getting motostorm


 
Congrats, hope you enjoy the experience.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 26, 2007)

The reason why they did that add is because they are trying to push the fact that blue ray is the next HD format and want that market to purchase the system for that reason. Because they know if Blue ray wins PS3's will sell well , although it depends on that casual market, one reason why PS2 sold extreamly well in the past. although DVD never had any competition.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks u got one??


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 26, 2007)

soulreaper741 said:


> thanks u got one??


 
Your welcome, indeed for about 3 months now.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

cool i got mind a week ago


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 26, 2007)

I see, have you signed up for folding@home?
Every bit of help counts.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice. See you going to get motorstorm, good choice


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, what is a greater part of the cost the blue ray or the cell?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

blu-ray defintly


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2007)

well there you go....


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

yep the cell is like 300 the blu-ray is like 1000 so the aveged it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 26, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Well, what is a greater part of the cost the blue ray or the cell?



Umm hard to say Cell's development cost over 2 billion USD back in 2006 ( this is start up cost not manufacturing)  Blue ray costs quite a bit as well, very hard to say but I would say right now blue ray costs more because I'm sure cells cost have dropped since they are producing more , but Cell is still a hefty chunk of money.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2007)

*PS3 breaks records in UK*



Guess it's not a failure.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 27, 2007)

Ya Did pretty well there they also got free LCD TV's those bastids 

Although it was expected to be so, They did not sell out however. Anyways NOt sure if I am behind in the times with Time Crisis 4 but 90 BUCKS FOR THIS GAME?!?! Sweet freaking lord


Link removed


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

90 Dollars? shit better come with a gun...


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *PS3 breaks records in UK*
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's not a failure.


 
Indeed I heard, it's nice to see the PS3 doing so well in the UK.
Good to see there was enough to go around. Though not sure how long that 35,000 will last. heh


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya Did pretty well there they also got free LCD TV's those bastids
> 
> Although it was expected to be so, They did not sell out however. Anyways NOt sure if I am behind in the times with Time Crisis 4 but 90 BUCKS FOR THIS GAME?!?! Sweet freaking lord
> 
> ...



I know I'd get it.  I've had TC2, 3, and Crisis Zone so I'm all up for TC4, especially after playing it tons in JP.


----------



## Batman (Mar 27, 2007)

Why are those guys wielding hatchets?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 27, 2007)

sup peeps what ya tlking about


----------



## MS81 (Mar 27, 2007)

I want my Soul Calibur 4 fix.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone got oblivion? Kinda temped after hearing the improvements over 360 version. My PC can't handle it *Shitty graphic card* So this looked like the next big thing.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 27, 2007)

Might as well get it. Ninja Gaidan Sigma is looking good.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 27, 2007)

@ Hell on Earth you damn right that Ninja Gaiden Sigma looks hella good other wise I wouldn't waste my money on the PS3 ver.


----------



## Akira (Mar 27, 2007)

I dont know if anyone else has noticed this, but IGN has Lair down for an April 9th release date in the UK. When did this happen??


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2007)

TC for 90 bucks....wow it should come with a gun for that price. I don't know.. . 

I would prefer a Time splitters 4, that would fill up my next gen FPS needs. I still hope to see one.....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

*600K PS3 sold in euro opening weekend*


See's PS3 is doing pretty well in sales then.


----------



## ~Gaara*Of*The*Desert (Mar 28, 2007)

ive heard that the PS3 isnt too good from like reviews and stuff but then when i hear you lot all talking bout it it sounds proper good so whats peoples personal oppinions on the new PS3?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

So far it's good. Not great, but good. I use it more at the moment to play PS2 games, but Motorstorm does get love, and resistance was great. So far it's good, and with the upcoming games, it's gonna be great.


----------



## ~Gaara*Of*The*Desert (Mar 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So far it's good. Not great, but good. I use it more at the moment to play PS2 games, but Motorstorm does get love, and resistance was great. So far it's good, and with the upcoming games, it's gonna be great.



A mate of mine told me at the moment there is only like two games for the PS3 a racing one and Kingdom Hearts 2 er is this true ?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

~Gaara*Of*The*Desert said:


> A mate of mine told me at the moment there is only like two games for the PS3 a racing one and Kingdom Hearts 2 er is this true ?



Racing one he is most likely talking about Motor Storm. Only Kingdom hearts that are out now are on GBA and Ps2. KingDom hearts 3 has yet to be announced for any system.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

Motorstorm would be the racing one, which kicks ass. As for kingdom hearts, that's for PS2. But yeah you can play PS1 + PS2 games on PS3.
*
Pixel Junk - Creators of starfox. *

Sounds good so far.


----------



## ~Gaara*Of*The*Desert (Mar 28, 2007)

oh kewl lol i dout ill get a PS3 though hmm maybe when the laser in my PS2 slim dies ill nag for one or save up but then the games are like £30 or some thing like that ...


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 28, 2007)

*Ninja Gaiden Demo Coming to PSN  In April

*"Ninja Gaiden Sigma director Yosuke Hayashi revealed plans to make a playable demo of the game available on the PlayStation Network starting 4/27. The demo will include one specially created chapter that won't be in the final version and will allow players to use a large number of weapons from the start."


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 28, 2007)

Your welcome, I never got the chance to play the original(xbox) so I am looking forward to this as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

Ninja gaiden is very nice, and with two swords = gangstA


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2007)

> when i hear you lot all talking bout it it sounds proper good so whats peoples personal oppinions on the new PS3?


 lol, I hope english is not your first language. 

I like that the gaiden demo will be unique....



> Pixel Junk - Creators of starfox.


 Oh, it would be cool if we could preform a barrel roll in real life useing the sixaxis.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> l*ol, I hope english is not your first language. *
> 
> I like that the gaiden demo will be unique....
> 
> Oh, it would be cool if we could preform a barrel roll in real life useing the sixaxis.


LMAO, that was very funny yet seem mean  

I like that fact gaiden demo will be one level not in the game aswell


----------



## MS81 (Mar 28, 2007)

no gaiden demo for us PS3 owners I bet.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ninja gaiden is very nice, and with two swords = gangstA


 
Ah I see, about how long would you say Ninja Gaiden was?




MS81 said:


> no gaiden demo for us PS3 owners I bet.


 
You mean United States?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

Humm i say it took me 15-18 hours on hard mode, i died quite a few times


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2007)

So for its longevity its like a rental....hmm


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 28, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden Black was no joke at all and that took me 3 days to beat.  I know for a fact Sigma is 3 times more hard.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 28, 2007)

3 days to beat jesus, you must be good.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2007)

How do you know for a fact? Becose they want to keep progressing the level of play for old fans?


----------



## MS81 (Mar 28, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Ah I see, about how long would you say Ninja Gaiden was?
> 
> 
> You mean United States?



no I mean everywhere.

It's up to Tecmo not Sony to put out the demo.

why would they make a demo when the game is coming in like a month or 2.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2007)

It happens quite offten...demos do not need to be a year away.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> It happens quite offten...demos do not need to be a year away.



but they would annouce it already.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 28, 2007)

MS81 said:


> but they would annouce it already.



Maybe I'm misunderstanding you, but you did see this right? heh



Moondoggie said:


> *Ninja Gaiden Demo Coming to PSN  In April
> 
> *"Ninja Gaiden Sigma director Yosuke Hayashi revealed plans to make a playable demo of the game available on the PlayStation Network starting 4/27. The demo will include one specially created chapter that won't be in the final version and will allow players to use a large number of weapons from the start."


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

MS81...Moon already put the link, demo next month.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> MS81...Moon already put the link, demo next month.



Oh shit I didn't see it I just pwned myself.


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 29, 2007)

Sony is prepping for a 80GB PS3
Electronics giant asks the FCC for approval on a new model of PS3 with a larger hard drive. 



Hmm will it still be 600 or now it's going to be 700?  That is the question.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe 650 if thats the only difference.....

Does not matter to me. I'll get extra HDs as I need them.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 29, 2007)

80gb HDD? well its just a regular 2.5in SATA drive right? cause i have a 250gb i can stick in it if that works. how about 60gb drop down to 500 and 80gb go to 600 and throw in an HDMI cable...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

Why didn't assholes just had those large HDD's in the first place? Instead of the bullshit they're trying to pull.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 29, 2007)

money. simple. money.


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 29, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> 80gb HDD? well its just a regular 2.5in SATA drive right? cause i have a 250gb i can stick in it if that works. how about 60gb drop down to 500 and 80gb go to 600 and throw in an HDMI cable...



Now that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2007)

I know this is a really old question but I decided to get a PS3 instead of 360 because of games like GTA IV and God of War III(not sure if confirmed) so I was just wondering if anyone can tell me the difference between 20 gb and 60gb I wanna know is 60gb is worth extra 100 bucks


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 29, 2007)

the 60gb is so worth the hundred bucks. u get built in wifi, multi media card reader,and extra 40gb of space.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea extra 40 gb does seem worth it.
What is this multi media card?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2007)

Its a type of memory card I belive.....or it just takes various connections. 

Good choice but weird reasons.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 29, 2007)

well the memory card reader reads flash cards like compact flash, SD, memory stick, and memory stick micro. so u can easily upload photos from ur camera without having to hook it up via usb. u just take the memory card out of ur camera and there you have it.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 30, 2007)

that and u got the WI-FI built in the 80GB


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 30, 2007)

Since Sony and Immerson patch these up you think will have the Rumble feature this year?  For the new games that's coming out, it would be a big boost for Sony.


----------



## Rinsaku (Mar 30, 2007)

Shichibukai Luffy said:


> Since Sony and Immerson patch these up you think will have the Rumble feature this year?  For the new games that's coming out, it would be a big boost for Sony.



Yes however that would be a problem unless .. I can trade in my old sixaxis's for the new rumble featured ones.


----------



## conceptz (Mar 30, 2007)

Europe has GT HD Concept 2.0 and it has force feedback, so I don't see why we're not getting it soon.


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 31, 2007)

Does anybody know when the demo for Lair coming out?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 31, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Since Sony and Immerson patch these up you think will have the Rumble feature this year?  For the new games that's coming out, it would be a big boost for Sony.



yes the how there gonna make more money sony greedy bastereds


----------



## Rinsaku (Mar 31, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Does anybody know when the demo for Lair coming out?



No idea.. but the Ninja Gaiden Sigma demo comes in 27 days


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2007)

THE PS3 truly is a piece of flying masterful machine 

*Free post everyone*


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 1, 2007)

According to VGCharts the PS3 hit 3 Million thanks to the foreign markets.
Congrats to the Playstation 3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 1, 2007)

ACtually those figures are incorrect. ( Vg chars is not very reliable) Media create's ( offical japanease numbers) ( these are posted in the sales thread) as of last week Sony only did 

*794,492 * < total amount sold in Japan from launch till now.

Sony is roughly 3.2 million units short of there 6 million worldwide goal.(Sold)


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 1, 2007)

3 mill thats it god damn sony need to do more shit with this thing


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> 3 mill thats it god damn sony need to do more shit with this thing



More then 360 at the same time this year? Yeah it's not doing good at all


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> More then 360 at the same time this year? Yeah it's not doing good at all



Differance is Sony is not having supply issues or breakdown of systems , When Microsoft Had both and supply was not met until april of 2006.


Plus they ( sony )  did not sell 3 million worldwide just yet


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 1, 2007)

this is what sony needs to do
1. make the 60 GB 500 and the 30Gb 400 (to rival the elite)
2. make better games(50GB of space on a disk needs more games on one)
3. get better exclusive games faster(no one can wait another 4 years for Kingdom heartsIII)
4. rumble feature
5. sixaxis more used in games


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ACtually those figures are incorrect. ( Vg chars is not very reliable) Media create's ( offical japanease numbers) ( these are posted in the sales thread) as of last week Sony only did
> 
> *794,492 * < total amount sold in Japan from launch till now.
> 
> Sony is roughly 3.2 million units short of there 6 million worldwide goal.(Sold)



You just put a negative twist on something so very innocent.
From what I have read VGCharts is one of the more reliable sources for Video Game sales numbers then many others. You even use them in your very own sales thread.

Sales can not be so easily stamped as correct and incorrect as  they all have different sources.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 1, 2007)

the 20 gig will not be around much longer ( sony is basically taking it out) Price will not drop on either core yet far from it.

rumble is supposed to be worked on in future controllers thats all that is know n about that.


@moon

You have not been around much in the sale gathering information clearly everyone who gets sale information knows that vgcharts is not very reliable ( there numbers do not even come from media create the offical japan course for sale figures wtf?)  I can point you to Gamebrink,GAF, and other sale information sites that do the same thing they do and they can tell you this. PLUS OFFICAL SOUCES for japan,north american and europe sale figures.


( no I do not go off by vgcharts for my sources in the sales thread, the offical links have been posted in that thread  and offical finicial reports from the companaies)

not that I'm putting a negative twist on anything, just putting out the correct figures thats all *shrugs*


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @moon
> 
> You have not been around much in the sale gathering information clearly everyone who gest sale information knows that vgcharts is not correct ( there numbers do not even come from media create the offical japan course for sale figures wtf?)  I can point you to Gamebrink, etc and OFFICAL SOUCES for japan,north american and europe sale figures.



I'd appreciate it if you wouldn't patronize me, for I wouldn't do that to you.
The point I am trying get across is that sales number can't always be definite, as there are PS3s, 360s, Wii being sold has we speak threw different methods so number are always increasing. I'm just posting what one site reports that is said to be pretty reliable. They may not match the number to say from Official Sources are correct, but they are not completely off either.


And no I don't claim to be a expect on sales numbers, but I can give my opinion.

All that is being reported is that ps3 has hit somewhere over 3 Million and not what Sony says they would do as nobody can predict the future.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 1, 2007)

o well sony is going to lose money


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 1, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> I'd appreciate it if you wouldn't patronize me, for I wouldn't do that to you.
> The point I am trying get across is that sales number can't always be definite, as there are PS3s, 360s, Wii being sold has we speak threw different methods so number are always increasing. I'm just posting what one site reports that is said to be pretty reliable. They may not match the number to say are correct, but they are not completely off either.
> 
> 
> ...



My bad for making it like I was patronizing you I did not want to do that. They are off slightly but I just wanted to point out were to get the official information from and what not. This is why the sales thread was created. Not many people know about this kinda thing and what not and rely on sites like nextgenwars ( god there numbers are so biased its not even funny).


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> this is what sony needs to do
> 1. make the 60 GB 500 and the 30Gb 400 (to rival the elite)
> *No, they are selling it for the price it deserves.*
> 2. make better games(50GB of space on a disk needs more games on one)
> ...



Hope that helped.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> My bad for making it like I was patronizing you I did not want to do that. They are off slightly but I just wanted to point out were to get the official information from and what not. This is why the sales thread was created. Not many people know about this kinda thing and what not and rely on sites like nextgenwars ( god there numbers are so biased its not even funny).



It's okay, it's forgotten. heh
I can understand that you are working to get this info to people on sales numbers as they can be tricky with so many reliable and unreliable sources out there and I am sure people appreciate that work as I do look through your sale thread too.

I gave up on nextgenwars.com a long time ago as many did. heh
From what I hear their numbers are computerized in some shape or form, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 1, 2007)

ok crazymtf thanks for answering u make good points


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> ok crazymtf thanks for answering u make good points



Glad i can help little buddy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 1, 2007)

For some reason nextgen wars takes shipped figures into account of sale figures ( reason why Xbox has such a huge lead) and there PS3 numbers have not been updated in months ( though there 360 ones have) and Wii numbers well I forget how they do them but there off to buy a large sum.


Its a biased site I used to go to there forums and many people used to criticize how there numbers were incorrect and tell them about it but they would do nothing. Was bad so I stopped going there lol.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 1, 2007)

the xbox 360 is only wining because of the 1 year head start


----------



## Kaki (Apr 1, 2007)

Anyway, SSJ what is the significance of Divided or potentialy devoted RAM?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 1, 2007)

RAM i have no clue


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 1, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Anyway, SSJ what is the significance of Divided or potentialy devoted RAM?



Basically when its divided that means the GPU cannot fully access it. Meaning you would not be able to push out as many textures and what not through the GPU plus the faster and more ram the GPU has the better for graphical performance.


Goes into more detail than that , Used to have a link to a forum talking about all of that stuff but since I went to vista my bookmarks went away  and I forgot to back them up


----------



## MS81 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Basically when its divided that means the GPU cannot fully access it. Meaning you would not be able to push out as many textures and what not through the GPU plus the faster and more ram the GPU has the better for graphical performance.
> 
> 
> Goes into more detail than that , Used to have a link to a forum talking about all of that stuff but since I went to vista my bookmarks went away  and I forgot to back them up



that's why 360 made the ram 512 shared unit between both GPU and CPU.

but PS3 still looks just as good.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, and sorry about your bookmarks.....

Do you happen to know if there is room for any more RAM? Like a DIMM slot laying around somewhere.......or can you swap it out like the HD?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 1, 2007)

No the Xbox360 Is not shared its independent. The 512 ram on the PS3 is broken apart into two area's.

no kakai you cannot insert more ram into the system. Only thing you can Add is 2.5 sata harddrives.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No the Xbox360 Is not shared its independent. The 512 ram on the PS3 is broken apart into two area's.
> 
> no kakai you cannot insert more ram into the system. Only thing you can Add is 2.5 sata harddrives.



I remember the specs saying so Ssj3.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 1, 2007)

^specs saying what?

@MS81
it looks just as good cause XDR is wicked fast. i love it! my dad's company produces it! haha...

personally, i think the divided ram is kinda stupid cause does the CPU really use up 256mb of ram? i kinda doubt it. they should have used 512mb of XDR shared between the two....ah well. its still an insanely powerful console.


----------



## Aman (Apr 2, 2007)

About the VG Charts and how reliable they are, they are reliable when you're looking for approximate numbers. When it comes to exact sales tracking from Japan, charts from Media Create are the most accurate.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 3, 2007)

For those that wish to make a Playstation 3 Gamercard:

img1

Example:


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2007)

Moon you are the best


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 3, 2007)

Heh, glad I could help.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 3, 2007)

Right now my mind is so focus on the Ninja Gaiden Sigma demo.  I can't wait for the 27th


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 3, 2007)

It seems the PS3 keeps breaking records in the UK...but this one is not a good one to break.

Sony UK sales drop 82%
May 25th

Seeing as they have a hefty stock still there, I guess a LOT of people don't want one for the many reasons it's not being sold rapidly anywhere at the moment.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok thanks for the info, system still owns.


----------



## Aman (Apr 3, 2007)

Just went to a store where they sold the PS3 for 100 dollars less than the normal price in other stores, and it was in one of the biggest stores over here.

They were still in stock.

Meh, could just be lots of supply since I saw two guys buying one.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 3, 2007)

I posted this in the Kingdom Hearts section but just in case.

Nomura is planning a all new series?



The cgi we were looking at are clues to the new series but once again it's not KH III. I guess we have two kingdom hearts games to look forward to.


----------



## howwouldyouliketosing (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey does anyone know if Heavenly Sword came out yet?


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 3, 2007)

howwouldyouliketosing said:


> Hey does anyone know if Heavenly Sword came out yet?




No not yet, but expect it later this year.


----------



## Aman (Apr 3, 2007)

No release date has been announced, but it won't be released before August in Europe.


----------



## Rinsaku (Apr 3, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> It seems the PS3 keeps breaking records in the UK...but this one is not a good one to break.
> 
> Sony UK sales drop 82%
> finished
> ...



Why do people go on about this.. EVERYONE that wanted one bought one. Once you have a record setting launch obviously the sales are going to go down because why the hell would people wait 2 weeks to buy one lol? The majority of the people that wanted one got one and there we go. Its not like we are going to see sony sell 600 K PS Triples every week


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 3, 2007)

*MGS4 to feature "Psychological Battles"

*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hideo Kojima, the producer of Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots, recently revealed at the GO3 Entertainment Expo in Australia that the next MGS is set to feature what he has dubbed; “psychological battles”.

"To make it very simple, in the past Metal Gears, Snake was going into enemy environments--so everyone apart from Snake was an enemy," Kojima said.

* "This time it's a warzone, so you have country A or country B, so Snake could interfere with either of the countries. It does not necessarily mean that everyone is an enemy to Snake. This creates a new tension in playing this new hide and seek."

"I would also like to challenge the PS3's CPU power for not only what you can see, but also psychological effects, or psychological battles, where it can affect your gameplay."
* 
Unfortunately Kojima didn't show any new game footage at this event.

"All the design and scenarios are finished, we're just completing the actual game", Kojima stated.

* Kojima has also stated that he wants to add rumble to Metal Gear Solid 4, but it's "a race against time". If rumble comes back, they will have to choose between the system they have now, with the SIXAXIS functions, and rumble.*

"There is pressure, for making a good game ", Kojima admits, "but there is Final Fantasy XIII coming out as well, so it's not all me!".

The Metal Gear Solid 4 release date is yet to be revealed, although the trailer at last year's E3 showed us a 2007 release date.





Link removed


----------



## Stalin (Apr 3, 2007)

Hopefully, mg4 and FF13 will boost ps3 sales in america and gta also.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 3, 2007)

The Cheat said:


> Hopefully, mg4 and FF13 will boost ps3 sales in america and gta also.



yeah just like blue dragon and Lost planet help boost the 360 sales in Japan.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Apr 3, 2007)

MGS4 is shaping up to be another awesome addition to the MGS series, having awesome graphics is just icing on the cake to me..... psycological battles, huh?


----------



## Six* (Apr 4, 2007)

whats the gamercard for?


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 4, 2007)

^It just helps in social terms, it allows people you meet online to see the games you are playing and makes it easier for others to add you to their buddy list as your Gamertag is right there to view.

That's about it.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2007)

Also it looks pimpin


----------



## Six* (Apr 4, 2007)

awesome, 

here's my card... add me.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 4, 2007)

^I knew that know it all lol.  I just don't want to pay for the rumble.  I'm so broke right now


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 4, 2007)

Ah I see, I was under the impression that you may have thought the Sixaxis was capable of rumble, my mistake then.

Personally if Kojima and other developers decide to take advantage of rumble gameplay-wise I think I will go for rumble again....though I could live without it.

But regardless I need to buy another remote in the long run anyway. heh


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a ps2 wireless and the rumble stoped working in it a while ago.....
I have not minded its absence.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 4, 2007)

Another thing with me is that the PS3 controller is too light.  I go and hold my PS2 and 360 controller and I feel comfortable, and when I hold a PS3 controller I feel like I might break it.


----------



## Aman (Apr 4, 2007)

^It's because of the lack of rumble in the SixAxis, obviously.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 4, 2007)

Plus the 360 controller is made out of a different material . I forget the whole nine yards of it but It was made to take a beating I know that much.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah PS3 controllers feel to easy to break but trust me, they've taken a beaten by me and work


----------



## Aman (Apr 4, 2007)

I've dropped my poor Wiimote quite a few times.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 4, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Another thing with me is that the PS3 controller is too light.  I go and hold my PS2 and 360 controller and I feel comfortable, and when I hold a PS3 controller I feel like I might break it.



same here.:rofl


----------



## conceptz (Apr 4, 2007)

I think Rumble is overrated. On the other hand, force feedback on a steering wheel is a must.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 4, 2007)

Aman said:


> I've dropped my poor Wiimote quite a few times.



I threw mine at a wall but that was on spite just to see how much damage it can take and when my old wii strap would break


----------



## MS81 (Apr 4, 2007)

honestly I could do w/o the rumble but I don't want to.


----------



## Aman (Apr 5, 2007)

About rumble, anyone could live without it, but it definitely makes the experience better if used correctly.





Ssj3_Goku said:


> I threw mine at a wall but that was on spite just to see how much damage it can take and when my old wii strap would break


I don't wanna risk it, I drop it enough as it is.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2007)

Rumble is good sometimes. I hated it when it rumbled to much in games but games like halo 2 in some ways helped to know when your getting shot but the problem was it rumbled so much my aim was sometimes off. I dunno, i don't mind rumble but i don't need it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 5, 2007)

Rumble is definetely a good thing for MGS that's why Hideo is really pushing for it.

@Aman: Congrats on your 10,000 posts.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 6, 2007)

^Sorry for the double post but this is great news.

PS3 owners and soon to be owners rejoice.  Kojima confirms that MGS4 will be PS3 exclusive.



I'm not a Sony fanboy as I appreciate every system but MGS4 was another key reason for having a PS3.  If you read what Kojima is saying, he basically saying the 360 and the wii doesn't compare to the PS3.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2007)

lol hardcore.......

Well, I'm still hoping to get one around the beginging of June. .....and I played the demo at Best buy again today.


----------



## Akira (Apr 7, 2007)

Hang on, they have a PLAYABLE demo of MGS4??


----------



## Aman (Apr 7, 2007)

If no one heard about it already, Sony are having huge problems with their PS3s over here in Europe since the fans get really loud after ten minutes. Well, they still did good overall I guess.


----------



## crono220 (Apr 7, 2007)

once I get my Sony 50" HDTV... I will get a PS3, blue ray all the way!!!. Which should be the end of this year.... Also MGS 4 Is looking very promising. 

I have question, what the main diffence beteween the 500 and 600 dollars ps3's... I know one carries a 20 gig, which is fine with me and the other carries a 60 gig, which is alright but still...


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 7, 2007)

crono220 said:


> once I get my Sony 50" HDTV... I will get a PS3, blue ray all the way!!!. Which should be the end of this year.... Also MGS 4 Is looking very promising.
> 
> I have question, what the main diffence beteween the 500 and 600 dollars ps3's... I know one carries a 20 gig, which is fine with me and the other carries a 60 gig, which is alright but still...



The 60 gig comes with Memory Stick/SD/CompactFlash Slots
It also has built in Wi-FI.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 7, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> The 60 gig comes with Memory Stick/SD/CompactFlash Slots
> It also has built in Wi-FI.



so is it worth the extra money?


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 7, 2007)

Moondoggie let me ask you something.  If I have a router, I don't need a ethernet cable right?


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 7, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> so is it worth the extra money?



It depends on the person, if you find use in those extra slots useful to you(Storing Photos, wireless online, and the transfer of videos etc) then yes. But if you only want the gaming experience the 60 and 20 are identical and the hard drives to both can be upgraded just in case.


@Cyber Celebrity: If it's a wireless router I don't believe you do.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot.  My friend has a wireless router in his room and he still hooked up the ethernet cable saying you do.  I have a router and I had to hook up a long ass ethernet cable to my 360 which the cord was too much.  I don't to buy this again.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 7, 2007)

Its wireless and you should not need a cable. Does X box come with wi fi?


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 7, 2007)

Unfortunately no.  Not even the new Elite has it  which makes no sense.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 7, 2007)

Then that's why your friend opted for the cable I suppose.....

PS3 has WI fi.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2007)

Aman said:


> If no one heard about it already, Sony are having huge problems with their PS3s over here in Europe since the fans get really loud after ten minutes. Well, they still did good overall I guess.



Oh so now it's like a 360 sounding in euro? Man that sucks


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 7, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Then that's why your friend opted for the cable I suppose.....
> 
> PS3 has WI fi.



I said no when I was answering your question when you mentioned the xbox.  He has the ps3 in his room and his router is like 3ft away.  He just thinks you need it. I'm about to finally set mines up and see.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok. Let me know how it works. I'm WI FI one way or the other.....


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 7, 2007)

You won't believe what happened.  Yeah my PS3 is working good. Wifi on point and all of that.  My PS3 has sound and my 360 doesn't.  It's like both of them only work on my Video 2 input. Now when I think I solved it, my 360 has the red light special.  I never catch a break.   I have to let it cool for a couple of hours and plug it, to see if it was a power problem.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2007)

You don't have to let it cool down, just take out all the wires, then reconnect and it should be fine for 360. That's how mine goes anyway.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 7, 2007)

Okay let me try. Nah that didn't work.  When the red light flashes 4 times then that's a connection problem.  When it flashes three times, then it's a power supply problem.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah, that sucks...goodluck, i hope it doesn't break.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 7, 2007)

How do you like the disc loader in the PS3. I'm not too exited about the idea but I have no option.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2007)

Disc loader? You mean just sliding it in? I love it


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 7, 2007)

It's wack how you can't eject the game with your controller like your 360 controller.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2007)

^What does it matter? You still have to get up to change the game


----------



## Kaki (Apr 7, 2007)

LOL, ya don't be so lazy. And that's good to hear, I was concerned it may not be smooth.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 7, 2007)

I really wish MS81 was around.  Now I'm added to the send back the 360 for repairs list.  The external power supply is green but I have a hardware failure so I have to send it back. *Sigh*  I'll be furious if I don't get in time for Mass Effect.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2007)

That sucks  I prey for my xbox 360 everyday


----------



## Corruption (Apr 7, 2007)

I had hardware failure on my 360 about 2 weeks ago. I'm getting my 360 this monday...finally.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 8, 2007)

^You sent it back to Microsoft or you went to a store to fix it?  They have to send me a box and I have to send it to them and wait for a minute to get it back. No mass effect for me  

When you get the hdmi cable for the PS3, even the Playstation store looks different.  It looks like a real store. Not that wack store you see when you hook it up with the normal cables.


----------



## conceptz (Apr 8, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> When you get the hdmi cable for the PS3, even the Playstation store looks different.  It looks like a real store. Not that wack store you see when you hook it up with the normal cables.



What do you mean? My TV supports 1080i and I use component video. Does using HDMI improve it that much?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2007)

^Seems so, wish my tv supported it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 8, 2007)

conceptz said:


> What do you mean? My TV supports 1080i and I use component video. Does using HDMI improve it that much?



HE was using the Normal Composite cables ( PS3 only comes with those) HDMI is sweet because its digital and cleaner. Component is great but its just an analog signal . Overall You would not notice that much of a differance.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 9, 2007)

Dum dum dum...


----------



## Kduff (Apr 9, 2007)

Is there any way to take the HDMI cables that come with the 360 Elite and PS3 and somehow convert them to DVI so I can hook it up to my monitor?  I've been researching it, and I see HDMI to DVI converters, but are the able to be used that way?  Will they picture quality from the converted signal be the same or close to what the original HDMI quality is?

If I can convert that HDMI to DVI, I may actually consider the 360 Elite.  My monitor supports all the way up to 1080p (not that it matters since I'll probably not be able to notice the difference) and I want to be able to take full advantage of it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 9, 2007)

HDMI is basically Digital Video and Audio ( DVI = the video portion of HDMI )

PS3 and the new 360 do HDMI output you can do the convert cables that should work I do not see why not.


my monitor supports HDMI !


----------



## Kduff (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice.  Mine only has component and DVI and a few other regular ones.

But here's a question for you I couldn't figure out.  My graphics card has a DVI-I connection (I think, I may have them reversed) and my monitor has a DVI-D.  What's the difference?  And can I get a cord that has both connection on each end?

I really don't know what to do about that, so I've just stuck to the analog connection.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 9, 2007)

Ya they look differant but you where using normal composite cables so of course it would look differant when using a HD compatible cable.


@kduff



there the difference is the type of connector really that page explains it well.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 9, 2007)

Whats the next PS3 Game you guys are going to buy? I can't wait to get my hands on "The Darkness" and "Oblivion".
Hope they finish Devil May Cry 4 soon...

@Donkey Show:
Your Avatar, is that Shigeru Myamoto?? Why is he looking that strange way???


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 9, 2007)

I've been playing Oblivion which I recently got on the PS3 for the longest right now, but I dunno what will be the next purchase.  And yeah, that Miyamoto.  It's from a fan made movie with him in it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 9, 2007)

Right now nothing really interest me for the PS3.  I'm not really into racing and FPS but would it if it's just that great like GoW, Black, Halo etc.  I love rpg's but I can't see myself buying Oblivion.  I guess I'll buy Genji and Resistance then to kill the time when Ninja Gaiden Sigma comes out.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 9, 2007)

In Europe the PS3  Oblivion hasn't been re leased yet, but I WANT IT.
I'd like the English version because the german Voices aren't that good.

@Donkey: Ah, ok. And what happend in this video? Shigeru is looking kind of strange.

@Cyber: I've got Genji. Its not bad but it could have been better. Genji1 for PS2 is much better.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 9, 2007)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Whats the next PS3 Game you guys are going to buy? I can't wait to get my hands on "The Darkness" and "Oblivion".
> Hope they finish Devil May Cry 4 soon...



For me, Heavenly Sword, Ninja Gaiden Sigma, Spiderman 3 CE, and Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction in November.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 9, 2007)

When I get one I want to get Genji days, Resistance, Motorstorm, Virtual fighter 5, and maybe; fight night round 3, Tony hawk 8, Gundam musou, armored core 4, and oblivon.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 9, 2007)

MS81 said:


> hah you melted your 360 to hell.
> 
> on topic I can't wait til the end of April for Demo of Ninja Gaiden Sigma.



lol fuck you!!! 


Yeah I can't wait for that demo.  I forgot about the Spiderman game and that's a game I must have in my possession.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 9, 2007)

The spiderman game looks cool, but those games have never held my interest past a rental. 

btw when is heavenly sword out?


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 9, 2007)

^Hold on let me get the link for you. 



September is looking real good for me.  Looks like I'm going to save a lot of money this Summer.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 9, 2007)

lol, 





> *ryanblomquist*
> 
> I hate how Sony is getting all these games i really want the 360 to be the most successful.


 The comments were these guys are upset about the price of the PS3 and a bit jelous. 

Well...then it shall be sep.  But otakon is at the end of July.


----------



## l)emonMarine (Apr 9, 2007)

I have seen at least 10+ ps3s everywhere i go, all i need is 450 more dollars and i can get one...But then I'll need enough money for an HDMI cable and R:FoM


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 9, 2007)

l)emonMarine said:


> I have seen at least 10+ ps3s everywhere i go, all i need is 450 more dollars and i can get one...But then I'll need enough money for an HDMI cable and R:FoM



Don't bother buying an HDMI cable at the retail stores.  They're way overpriced.  Here, go to  where they sell HDMI cables for around $5-$7 with the same quality as the retail versions.


----------



## narutoforlife (Apr 9, 2007)

u forgot it has 2 internial memory cards

trust me i have a ps3


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 9, 2007)

^ What does that have to do with the current discussion?


----------



## narutoforlife (Apr 9, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> When I get one I want to get Genji days, Resistance, Motorstorm, Virtual fighter 5, and maybe; fight night round 3, Tony hawk 8, Gundam musou, armored core 4, and oblivon.



i have the ps3 i have OBLIVON, Genji days, resistance fall of man,carbon,call of duty 3,and marvel ultimate alliance.

its true


----------



## conceptz (Apr 9, 2007)

Has anybody tried the PS3 Godfather?? I was planning to get it after exams or should I just rent it?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2007)

Not that long but kickass game, i almost won it for 30 dollars on ebay


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 9, 2007)

How would rate that game Crazy?  Your advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2007)

7.9-8. It's a worthy play, especially if you liked the godfather but it is short and there's not like a TON to do. But it's a game everybody should atleast rent.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 10, 2007)

*Heavenly Sword May Gamepro Screenshots

*


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 10, 2007)

^OMG I have to change my boxers right now.  The graphics are incredible!!! Thanks again as always Moondoggie.


----------



## conceptz (Apr 10, 2007)

Doesn't her weapon look like the Blades of Chaos (God of War)? Except she only has one blade and I assume there are no chains?

and the last picture says she is the Goddess of War.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah they always compared her to Kratos.  The game even has the button mash mechanics like GoW has.  Regardless it looks like a great game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 11, 2007)

It's official, the 20GB is dead in the US.

here



> Just as Microsoft's about to introduce a new Xbox 360 SKU, Sony's announced they're removing one from the marketplace. Sony Computer Entertainment America announced today they've officially dropped the PlayStation 3 20GB SKU and will no longer be offering the cheaper, Wi-Fi less model to North American retailers. Sony says a 10-to-1 retailer demand for the 60GB SKU has prompted the move.
> 
> Don't panic, though, as 20GB owners will continue to receive the same customer service support they were guaranteed upon purchasing the machine. The architecture between the 20GB and 60GB SKUs are the same, save for a few feature differences, so the shift is minimal from a customer relations and development perspective -- unlike Microsoft, who cannot drop support for the Core SKU, as that model doesn't come with a built-in hard drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's official, the 20GB is dead in the US.
> 
> here



*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : Me: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,,_ : : : : : : -, : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,,-~??????-,: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ???~-,,_ : : \ : : : : : : : : ,,,-~~???????????~-,, : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,,-???;_,,,;;;;;;;| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ??~ :\ : : : : : :,-?? . . . . . . . . . . ?,: : : : : : : : : : : : ,-??;;,-??, , ,|;;;;;;/ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : -~~???? : : : : : | . ? . . . . ? . . . . . | : : : : : : : : : : : /;;;;/ , , ,,-??;;;;;;;;?~,, : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ?, . . . ____,-? . . ,-? : : : : : *: : : : : : |;;;;;?--~??;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-,: : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ?-, .? . . . . ._,-?? : : : : : *: : : : : : : |;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-?? : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :__ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ???~-,-~?? : : : : : : : : : : *: : : : :,~?????????-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;,~?? : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,-~??;;;;??~, : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,? : : : : : : : : : : : : *: :,,-~?? : : : : : : : ??~-,,-~?? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
**: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,-?;;;;;;,,;;;;;;;?, : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : _,? : : : : : : : : : : : *:,-~?? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,?;;;;;;,? : ?,;;;;;;?-, : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :_,,-~?? :|???~-,_ : : : : ,,-~?? : *: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : |;;;;;;;| : : ?,;;;;;;;?,????????????????????????? : : : : :| : : : : :??~--~?? : : : : *: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ?,;;;;;;| : : : ?,;;;;;;;?, : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :| : : : : : : : : : : : : *: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :?-,,_,? : : : : ?,;;;;;;?, : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : | : : : : : : : : : : : : *: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :?,;;;;;;?,__ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : | : : : : : : : : : : : : : *: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
**: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,,-~~;;;;;;;?, , ???~-,_ : : : : : : : : :,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : *: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
**: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,-~?? , , , ,?,;;;;;;?, , , , , , ?-, : : : : : : : | : : : : : : : : : : : : : *: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,,-? , , , , , , , ?,;_,, ?,, , , , , , ?,: : : : : : ,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : *: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,-? , , , , , , , , , ,?, . .,\ , , , , , , ,?, : : : : ,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : *: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : *: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,? , , , , , , , , , , , ,?~?? , , , , , , , , ?, : :,-?? :?-,, : : : : : : : : : : : : *: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :| , , , , , , , , , R. I. P. , , , , , , , , , |-?? : : : : :?-, : : : : : : : : : : : *: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :| , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,-??| : : : : : : : ??-, : : : : : : : : : *: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
*,,______,?-,-______,,-______~-,_?, , , , , ,20 GB PS3 , , , , , , ,,-?? , , *,|__,,___,-~__?-,_____,,____,_____,-?,-______,?,?_______~-,?-,____,,_____,__
*; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,-?? , , , , | ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?, ; ; ; ; ; *; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;
*; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?, , , , , , , , ?, , , , , , , , ,-?? , , , , , ,| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,? ; ; ; ; ; *; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;
*; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;| , , , , , , , , \ , , , , ,,-?? , , , , , , , | ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; *; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;
*; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;| , , , , , , , , ,?-, ,,-~? , , , , , , , , ,,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-??; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; *; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;
*; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-,~~~~~~~~~???~~~~~~~~~~~?? -,, ; ; ; ; ; ,,-?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; *; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;
*; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,,,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,??~-,,,-??; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;
*; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,\??-,; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;
*; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??-,,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?-,?,?-,; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;
*; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;
*; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ??-,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,??-,,; ; *; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice, they should of done the same for 360, i had to get the damn core


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

Mey I was thinking a about getting the cheap PS3 . They should have done the marketing for it a little bit as in theory it wasn't that bad, it provided the necessaries but in people's eyes it was a watered down PS3.

They should have changed the marketing for it to make people think it wasn't so shit imho.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 11, 2007)

Heh, never though it was 'shitty' but I wanted Maximum PS3.....
And I am willing to wait a bit for it.


----------



## conceptz (Apr 12, 2007)

I love uploading porn pics onto my PS3 and looking at them in 1080i.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

conceptz said:


> I love uploading porn pics onto my PS3 and looking at them in 1080i.



*Claps* Good for ya  

Anyone have fight night round 3? Man the game owns, my record at the moment is 18-2


----------



## AmitG1984 (Apr 12, 2007)

well definitely will wait to buy the PS3 like 3 years at least!


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 12, 2007)

^Damn 3 years is too long but at that time the PS3 will have a beautiful library and probably take the #1 spot.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 12, 2007)

well most ppl got the 60GB version anyway.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Apr 12, 2007)

i got 60 gig, lemme tell u it's THE way to go, built in online is definetly worth it


----------



## Batman (Apr 12, 2007)

Just wait till the PS3lite: 3billion gigs.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

Batman said:


> Just wait till the PS3lite: 3billion gigs.



This isn't nintendo.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so hype for GTA IV, I'm going to replay San Andreas again.  I could play this on the PS3 right?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep. Any game on PS2 and PS1 can be played.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 12, 2007)

If the 360 was only like that huh.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

*Looks to my xbox collection* Why isn't it backwards, WHY


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> If the 360 was only like that huh.



The Euro PS3 is pretty much like the 360's in where it won't play all of the games.


----------



## Batman (Apr 12, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> The Euro PS3 is pretty much like the 360's in where it won't play all of the games.


that sucks. I'm still mad that my 360 can't play beyond good and evil.


----------



## Aman (Apr 12, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> The Euro PS3 is pretty much like the 360's in where it won't play all of the games.


Yup, since they removed the Emotion Engine.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 12, 2007)

Batman said:


> that sucks. I'm still mad that my 360 can't play beyond good and evil.



I believe it should be noted that the emotion engine was removed and replaced with a emulator in the European version of the PS3. 72% of the European Ps2 games are reported to work, some issues here and there though. Sony said they want to concentrate more on future games, but they do plan to release updates for the PS3 to add more games to the compatibility list.

lol potentially legendary mod


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

Wasn't it over 1,000 or 2,000 playable ps2 games? That's far more then a misly 100-150 xbox games


----------



## Kaki (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't care about reverse compatablity, I only have American or nonregion DVDs and Japanese games.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Wasn't it over 1,000 or 2,000 playable ps2 games? That's far more then a misly 100-150 xbox games



Yeah 1,782 games, that includes Barbie Horse Adventures. heh


----------



## Kaki (Apr 12, 2007)

It does not matter, in sep. GTA IV comes out.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 12, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> It does not matter, in sep. GTA IV comes out.



..October is when it comes out.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 12, 2007)

*Point Blank: The Club

*"A candid talk with Bizarre Creations about its newest game, The Club. New details and first in-game screenshots."


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

Game looks pretty sick. 

Fight night score updated

23 - 3 - 0

@Moon - Thanks again for the sig


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 12, 2007)

Your much better at Fight Night R3 then I ever got to be. heh
Your welcome, glad you liked it. ^^

*EDIT:* New Lair Scans:

things never heard


----------



## conceptz (Apr 12, 2007)

awww the PS3 sucks thread got closed. There goes the heat.

Lair screens look tight.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

K413P said:


> bleh
> 
> *runs*



Just a warning, people got banned doing that


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 12, 2007)

K413P said:


> bleh
> 
> *runs*



...in b4 ban

Seriously, now you are just being retarded.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

Chad OWNS you


----------



## conceptz (Apr 12, 2007)

the PS3 sucks song rocked hard!!


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 13, 2007)

Moondoggie do me a favor because I'm lazy.  Can you post the new game called Saboteur and the screenshots.  That will be a amazing PS3 game just you wait.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 13, 2007)

> awww the PS3 sucks thread got closed. There goes the heat.


 I know, its what we do on the net.....but alas...



> people have been banned for less.


 I can personaly vouch for that.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 13, 2007)

*Saboteur*


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks a million Moondoggie 

Looking at this game, Drake's Fortune, The Outsider, Seven Days, and the White Knight Story,  PS3 will go in a frenzy in 08.  That's just some exclusives off my head. The list I've seen so far is crazy.


----------



## Pein (Apr 13, 2007)

me and chad warden got the same laptop 
and the lair screens looks crazy this is comin out in july and ninja gaiden in june ps3 i biulding up a badass library really quick


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Thanks a million Moondoggie
> 
> Looking at this game, Drake's Fortune, The Outsider, Seven Days, and the White Knight Story,  PS3 will go in a frenzy in 08.  That's just some exclusives off my head. The list I've seen so far is crazy.



 Your welcome, indeed there is a lot to look forward to in the Playstation 3's future.
*
Lair Exclusive Gameplay Footage


*


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2007)

Holy fucking shit, Lair has just moved up to one of my most wanted games


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Holy fucking shit, Lair has just moved up to one of my most wanted games



So totally fucking agreed.  I always thought Lair graphics is one of the greatest I've ever seen but I thought it was too easy.  After those videos, I guess that was a big damn lie.  I love the part when the dragon is attacking on the ground and it goes in slow motion.  Ahh I see my PS3 lineup already.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah the slow down on the enimes was great but i love the little jump off you dragon, kill the guy on the othere dragon and jump back on yours. Then i love the rhino meeting his fate, shit was just great


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 13, 2007)

^Are you serious :amazed I didn't even notice that part.  *Looks at video again*


----------



## conceptz (Apr 13, 2007)

I was at Walmart today and I saw NHL 2K7 for the PS3 priced at $33 CDN!!!! Anybody else see this kind of major price drop at their stores??

I'm definately getting this after my exams are over.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 13, 2007)

I didn't see that.....but at my walmart somone tore the controller out of the Demo and I suppose stole it..... I play at Target more anyhow. 

Well, Lair looks awsome, and the barrel rolls are great!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2007)

New Tekken 6 info 


> Thanks to Mukumuku on TZ Forums
> 
> New tidbits from the latest issue of Arcadia Magazine indicate a massive overhaul for many of the older characters in Tekken 6. Among the main highlights of the article were:
> 
> ...


----------



## MS81 (Apr 15, 2007)

wow so you get to pick up weapons in Tekken 6 cool.

also I wish Sega make a Shinobi for PS3 not futuristic like the PS2 ver. more like the ol school.


----------



## Hi Im God (Apr 15, 2007)

Best use for my PS3 yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> Best use for my PS3 yet.



Why? Naruto sucks ass


----------



## Hi Im God (Apr 15, 2007)

The options are neat.  I just put a bleach episode onto my Sony memory stick in my camara, tossed the stick into the PS3 and now i'm watching bleach 121.  Hardly any games may as well make use of the mediacentre at least.


----------



## Hylian (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> Best use for my PS3 yet.



that's awesome :amazed 

i wanna do that while seeing that shippuuden intro with older sasuke


----------



## Hi Im God (Apr 15, 2007)

Kyubi no Link said:


> that's awesome :amazed
> 
> i wanna do that while seeing that shippuuden intro with older sasuke


  Thats what made me get the camara, I was all hyped up after watching I had to snap a pic.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 15, 2007)

Indeed it nice to be able to transfer videos from the PC to the PS3 like that.
I'm just hoping that as time goes by more video formats will be playable on Playstation 3 like they did for audio.


----------



## conceptz (Apr 15, 2007)

^yeah, not being able to play AVI really sucks ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> The options are neat.  I just put a bleach episode onto my Sony memory stick in my camara, tossed the stick into the PS3 and now i'm watching bleach 121.  Hardly any games may as well make use of the mediacentre at least.



Ah, i guess i would to if my built in dvd player didn't play burnt disc. Does it look good?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Apr 15, 2007)

i was really excited bout getting the ps3 till i realised a lot of fundemental creators of final fantasy have moved to microsoft to form the mistwalker studio's to make lost odyssey and blue dragon, also for cheaper on xbox i can more or less play any of the games out for ps3 plus halo 3 and a load of other xbox exclusives and not miss out on any major ps3 exclusives that i want for the next  year and a half, so im gna leave it for that long and see how it goes then.
cuz xbox are getting resi 5, devil may cry, even mgs 4 ive heard and it would make sense because with the amount that games cost to make these days can they afford not to release a game multi format anyway.....


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 15, 2007)

^ Whoa... use some punctuation there. O_o

Anyway, the PS3 is still getting good games regardless.



> Why? Naruto sucks ass


I think a lot of animes suck ass too, but you don't see me constantly berating it every time I see them get mentioned.  Seriously.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 15, 2007)

Ya, you can play any game EVER on the 360 box..... just use an NES game gene and put the disc or cartrage or arcade machine in upside down.....




> Why? Naruto sucks ass


 If that's the game its my favorite, and he must have a Japanese PS3....


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ Whoa... use some punctuation there. O_o
> 
> Anyway, the PS3 is still getting good games regardless.
> 
> ...



You should, it's fun. Naruto, lain, Fooly cooly, all suck  Of course this is my opinion


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Fooly cooly




No....no....
?????????????????????????___?___
?????????????????????????-''''?: : :??: : :''''--?
?????????????????????., -''': : : : : : : : : : : : :: '''-,
????????????????????.,-': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : \
???????????????????..,-': : : : : : : : : : :: : : : : : : : :'',
???????????????????.,': : : : : : :|: :|: : : : : : : : : : : : :',
??.________?????????-------------~~~~'''''''''\?...|::|:,:::,::|,'|,-,|,-,:,::|:|::::::::|::|:::',:|---??_
??',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\?..',,'\:\:::',,'|:',|:'/::|:|::,-,:::|::::,'::|::::,'. .,-''''~?
??.\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\?.''\.',:'-,:',\'-:',\:\::\_,': ',:/:::,'::,':::,-'.,-':::::::''-,
??..'',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',??''-|'-,|'?''-?_: : ': : ::|'::::/:::/:,-'.,-'::, -'''?::::',
???.\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\???\:::::|''-,-~-,_,-'''~|:/|::/_,-'''::,-'::::::::::::|
???..',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',-~~''/::'',-,',\:'',?::::::::,'-'\'-'. ./:::\/:::::::::::::,'|
????.\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\, -,-':::::::'''::''-|:'~,_,-'''?:::'',/::,-'::::::::::::::,':|
????..',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\''~,-~::::::::,': \:,'|::::::::::::\-~''''?:::::::::,-':::|
?????',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',''~:::::::,-': : :\::',::::::::::::'',-,::::::::,-'::::,::|
?????..\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',:::::,-': : : : : \: \:::::::::::::|::::::,-':/::::|:::|
pm????..'',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''~---'-????____,':::\::::::::::::::::,'::,'::::,'::::',
--------------------'''~~~----------------------------------------------~~~~~~'''. ''~''-,_::::::_,-'~~'~---'~~--'



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ;______;


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 15, 2007)

crazymtf what Donkey show means is YOU ALWAYS BRING stuff like that up just to get on peoples nerves. Whenever  a Naruto thing comes up you have to come in and right away say it sucks. This is how flame wars are created and aka how people get banned.

@goofy

 where do you get all those things?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> crazymtf what Donkey show means is YOU ALWAYS BRING stuff like that up just to get on peoples nerves. Whenever  a Naruto thing comes up you have to come in and right away say it sucks. This is how flame wars are created and aka how people get banned.
> 
> @goofy
> 
> where do you get all those things?



Oh well then they can choose to ignore my comments, simple  And if he showed the naruto accle game i would of loved it, because i think naruto games are one of the only good animes games to date


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> You should, it's fun. Naruto, lain, Fooly cooly, all suck  Of course this is my opinion



It's also by definition, trolling, so don't push it. =)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

Trolling? But it's a PS3 forum, not a naruto lain or folly colly one


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Trolling? But it's a PS3 forum, not a *naruto* lain or folly colly one



What's the name of this entire forum?  What word is in the url you have to type in order to come here?

Last time I checked, it said on the top banner... "*NARUTO*FORUMS:  The First and Best *Naruto* Forum:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Trolling? But it's a PS3 forum, not a naruto lain or folly colly one



...That has nothing to do with it.

ANYTIME Naruto is mentioned, you almost always say 'it sucks'. That's trolling. Regardless if that has to do with the specific topic or not.

Talking about how you dislike one thing about something, thats fine. But you do it like, every single time it is mentioned.

That's like me bashing every single post talking about KH's gameplay because I dislike it. That's the same equivalent of what you are doing, which IS trolling.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 15, 2007)

*Sony's virtual reality controller...

*"The Wii remote has no doubt been a big hit worldwide with its completely motion sensing controls, and the PS3 is in the tilt sensing space with its pitch-yaw-roll based control scheme. But Sony may be stepping into the ring big time with a new virtual reality game control setup that utilizes a special pair of "gloves" that will track finger and palm movements."



Most addicting flash game ever.

I guess like one comment says Power Glove, take two. heh
If it works though, it could be interesting.


----------



## Hylian (Apr 15, 2007)

^ it's the wiimote, but it's a hand instead of a wand 

how would this work on something like zelda? i dont think it can unless
link slaps instead of using a sword. 

not even a gun game would work unless u use your hand  DBZ style


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

So i can never say how much i hate naruto? This is indeed a hard task 

And sony only doing this because of nintendo successes. Which i think this power glove two wont be much good.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 15, 2007)

> Last time I checked, it said on the top banner... "NARUTOFORUMS: The First and Best Naruto Forum:


 Seriously.......Crazy maybe you hate it becose you love it so much. and FLCL is GREAT but the game is not....

And thanks, that's a REAL power glove.....



> not even a gun game unless u use your hand DBZ style


Most people use their pointer finger to pull the trigger on a gun. 



> Which i think this power glove two wont be much good.


 I never heard that motion sensoring was bad.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So i can never say how much i hate naruto? This is indeed a hard task



You aren't getting it dood.

You can list your gripes about Naruto, but don't do it EVERY TIME someone mentions Naruto, which has been what you've been doing.

Dood: "Oh I think Naruto will be good on the Wii!"
You: "Naruto sucks"

It's like that nearly every time someone mentions Naruto and you retort to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Seriously.......Crazy maybe you hate it becose you love it so much. and FLCL is GREAT but the game is not....
> 
> And thanks, that's a REAL power glove.....



Noes, i hate naruto, i know i do. FLCL is great if you like stupid comedy, i don't, so i don't like it. But gotta say liking over 100 animes and disliking 3 is pretty good right?  

Well i like this forum because of the people and how active it was, not because of the domain name. But i guess your right it is a naruto forum


----------



## Kaki (Apr 15, 2007)

Maybe he's a sasuke fanboy......
lol 


> But gotta say liking over 100 animes and disliking 3 is pretty good right?


 That's good....
And you must have come here for naruto in the first place. Or some google serch....


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You aren't getting it dood.
> 
> You can list your gripes about Naruto, but don't do it EVERY TIME someone mentions Naruto, which has been what you've been doing.
> 
> ...



Noes, i just hate the anime. I enjoy the games though, like i said there actually one of the only GOOD anime games


----------



## Kaki (Apr 15, 2007)

Ya, among the great anime games I can think of Narutimatte, Berserk, and Gundam Musou. 

Narutimatte is my favorite.


----------



## Hylian (Apr 15, 2007)

tenkaichi 2 is pretty good too


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

Kyubi no Link said:


> tenkaichi 2 is pretty good too



Indeed, can't wait to see Tenkaichi 3 on PS3 and most likly wii and hell maybe 360 but i dunno.  

I came here because of naruto, right before is sucked. Now it's so silly, so stupid, it's bad, but that's enough of naruto. On to PS3 

Spidy 3 is my next big PS3 game


----------



## Kaki (Apr 15, 2007)

Certainly, I forgot a number and didn't think far back....... ie. no Pokemon.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm still waiting for a Bleach and One Piece to be announced on the PS3.
I need some CP9 and Arrancar. heh

Though I am mixed on weather I'd like it to still be grand battle and battlers style or something new.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 15, 2007)

I think something rather new.....must be a fighter.


----------



## conceptz (Apr 15, 2007)

the PS3 power glove looks sweet. Can you imagine wielding double handguns using that. It would be orgasmic.


----------



## Hylian (Apr 15, 2007)

conceptz said:


> the PS3 power glove looks sweet. Can you imagine wielding double handguns using that. It would be orgasmic.



but it would be double hands, since it's a glove..


----------



## Kaki (Apr 15, 2007)

Just gtfo for a min....

Its gloves not hands lol


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2007)

31 - 5 - 0 with 29 Knockouts. Anyone wanna box in FN3?


----------



## Kaki (Apr 16, 2007)

Ya, but it will take about two months.....


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2007)

OK! I'll wait till your ready ^_^


----------



## Kaki (Apr 16, 2007)

Cool, but you'll keep getting better as you wait.....heh just more of a challange for me then.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2007)

Maybe, but once the summer comes around ima have alot of RPG's so i'll probably be your level aswell when you get it.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 17, 2007)

I see chadwardenn has influenced this thread. heh

*SCEA online director: Changes coming to PlayStation Network

*
"The PlayStation Network takes a somewhat different form than other gaming networks. How does this architecture reflect Sony's philosophies about online?"


----------



## MS81 (Apr 18, 2007)

sorry to break it to you folks.rules and guidelines


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2007)

It could be one of the 3 unannounced FFXIII titles they are referring to.

But seriously, if anyone thought that the only devices besides Mobile phones would just be the PS3 for the FFXIII games, they need to lay off the druggies.


----------



## Aman (Apr 18, 2007)

^Yeah, because I don't think Sony would risk losing such a huge title as things are right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2007)

MS81 said:


> sorry to break it to you folks.rules and guidelines



FF13 isn't coming to XBOX360. It says the "Series" as a whole isn't going to be PS3 exclusive, i think we knew this when they said there making a mobile game. Then you also got that one for the Wii that MAY be related to FF13 storyline. FF13 and Verses are still PS3 exclusives. If it wasn't you'd see it say "XBOX 360 is getting FF13 and verses" On almost every BIG gaming site. IGN, 1up, Gamespot.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 19, 2007)

since there isnt like an official PSP thread, i'll ask it here. you know how u can change the theme color of the psp? well they dont have black like the PS3 does and im wondering if its possible to get one that is black with the moving waves.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 19, 2007)

> - Vibration support has been added to emulated PS1 and PS2 titles.
> ( All older titles now support vibration when you put the disc in your PlayStation 3)



Does that mean the PS3 controller has vibration? I didn't think it did.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 19, 2007)

^they're putting it back in.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 19, 2007)

How, though? The PS3 controller hardware doesn't have rumble support.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2007)

That update was nice, really want to play PS1 games, but guess i gotta wait.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 19, 2007)

Zeno said:


> How, though? The PS3 controller hardware doesn't have rumble support.




they're making a new controller. how else?


----------



## Zenou (Apr 19, 2007)

I haven't heard any official news about that.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2007)

Zeno said:


> I haven't heard any official news about that.


They seem to have patched up any problem with the company that sued em so now rumble controllers coming *It's buy i didn't buy a third controller yet *


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 19, 2007)

They settled the lawsuit but there still on collaboration with sony about rumble in future controllers. so zeno is correct that no offical statement came out yet saying that future PS3 controllers will have rumble.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, but it's pretty much a sure thing. Why would they update the PS3 with it? Add in the fact that since they patched up a good chance. So yeah it's like 90% sure it'll come


----------



## Pein (Apr 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, but it's pretty much a sure thing. Why would they update the PS3 with it? Add in the fact that since they patched up a good chance. So yeah it's like 90% sure it'll come



that and they did put force feedback into gthd


----------



## Zenou (Apr 20, 2007)

So the Home closed beta is suppose to start this month, right? They said it'll last April to August.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 20, 2007)

Zeno said:


> So the Home closed beta is suppose to start this month, right? They said it'll last April to August.



That is correct, open to the first 15,000 users.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 20, 2007)

> *Phil Harrison On Rumble, Exclusives, Public Image*



Its long but a good read 

article


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2007)

The Home website needs to open up already.  I've been waiting for ages to get into the Beta.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah same here, I've been checking back every day.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 22, 2007)

look it.New DMC4 PICS


----------



## Aman (Apr 22, 2007)

My response to the PS3's hardware sales posted in the Sales thread...

This is seriously messed up. While I thought that the PS3 would get a worse start compared to the Wii in Japan because of the price, this is freakin' ridiculous. I never thought that it would get down this much, especially when the Japanese PS3 is the cheapest PS3 in the world... Is this the N64 of Sony?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

When you're on top, the only way is down.  It's a shame that the sales are rather horrendous, but price and game library atm is not really making any waves for more sales.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> My response to the PS3's hardware sales posted in the Sales thread...
> 
> This is seriously messed up. While I thought that the PS3 would get a worse start compared to the Wii in Japan because of the price, this is freakin' ridiculous. I never thought that it would get down this much, especially when the Japanese PS3 is the cheapest PS3 in the world... Is this the N64 of Sony?



Dude it's not even a year...give it some time. By this time next year we'll have a better picture. Regardless of sales the upcoming titles got me interested


----------



## Aman (Apr 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Dude it's not even a year...give it some time. By this time next year we'll have a better picture. Regardless of sales the upcoming titles got me interested


Regardless of whether it has good games or not or if the price is right or not, the PS3's sales in Japan are horrible. *Horrible*.

This isn't me predicting that the PS3 will flop in the long run or that the games coming will suck, but the Wii (the PS3's only competitor in Japan) is selling really well and the Wii doesn't even have its good titles out yet. Even though the PS2 crushed the Gamecube in Japan and the PS3 is the successor to the PS2, it's selling this badly... I never expected this.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> Regardless of whether it has good games or not or if the price is right or not, the PS3's sales in Japan are horrible. *Horrible*.
> 
> This isn't me predicting that the PS3 will flop in the long run or that the games coming will suck, but the Wii (the PS3's only competitor in Japan) is selling really well and the Wii doesn't even have its good titles out yet. Even though the PS2 crushed the Gamecube in Japan and the PS3 is the successor to the PS2, it's selling this badly... I never expected this.



I will be the first to say that basing it on Sony's PR and their overall ego, they weren't expecting it either.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, the Triple isn't so ABAP in the land of the rising sun.  They need some Chadwardenn to spice things up over there. XD


----------



## Pein (Apr 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> My response to the PS3's hardware sales posted in the Sales thread...
> 
> This is seriously messed up. While I thought that the PS3 would get a worse start compared to the Wii in Japan because of the price, this is freakin' ridiculous. I never thought that it would get down this much, especially when the Japanese PS3 is the cheapest PS3 in the world... Is this the N64 of Sony?



wow slow down there your counting it out already 
the time whe people start buying is when it get's a bigger library and a price drop
it will get hardcore gamer's when they see game's that are better looking than 360's game's.
the people who played game's on ps2 will want to get the next  playstation
as moreb hd tv's are sold people would want hd movie's ps3 is capable of that
dont count it out yet when the fight has just begun


----------



## Aman (Apr 22, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> wow slow down there your counting it out already
> the time whe people start buying is when it get's a bigger library and a price drop
> it will get hardcore gamer's when they see game's that are better looking than 360's game's.
> the people who played game's on ps2 will want to get the next  playstation
> ...


*sigh*

''This isn't me predicting that the PS3 will flop in the long run or that the games coming will suck''.

And I doubt that the PS3 games looking better than the 360 games will mean anything in Japan... After all, the 360 barely sells there and the popularity of DS/Wii should show you how much they care about graphics.

I understand why you all are being so calm about this, but this is the successor of the PS2 selling this badly, and it needs to be discussed.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2007)

Well guess the sales are bad but i don't see how this effects the upcoming line up at the moment...Sales are horrible, we can't do anything. I don't live in japan *Thank god* So i can't really do anything. N64 sold bad, Gamecube sold bad, but Wii selling good. I guess every company will have a system not selling as good as it's last eventually huh?


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 22, 2007)

Let's be serious here.  Japan is stuck on Nintendo and will always be.  DS outsells the PSP by a huge margin. Wii outsells PS3 and the 360 as well.  Oh, and DS outsells them all. I wasn't surprise by the outcome of this when you look at history.  All Sony needs to do make a DQ exclusive for the PSTriple and we are good.  Will that really happen, I doubt it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 22, 2007)

The PSP doesn't do as well because all they do just port games and that's not going to cut it.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm loving the new Heavenly Sword pics.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 22, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> The PSP doesn't do as well because all they do just port games and that's not going to cut it.



All I've seen it get is ports and remakes, and a handful of games that don't fit that.

Hell, the GTA games the highest selling games on the PSP, and they were ported to the PS2 because their sales weren't to Rockstar's taste.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 23, 2007)

Right now I can't get over the fact how great Spiderman III looks.  Part 2 was a waste but they completely fix the problems for this one.  Plus the Goblin is a PS3 exclusive and goes beautiful with the six-axis controller, this is a must buy for PS3 owners.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

Spiderman 2 fuckin owned cyber, you gotta replay that if you didn't like it. Though i'll admit, spiderman 3 is looking fucking NICE


----------



## Kaki (Apr 23, 2007)

LOl at your avy ds, and nice sig crazy.....



> Is this the N64 of Sony?


 have they made a better system yet?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> LOl at your avy ds, and *nice sig crazy.....*
> 
> * have they made a better system yet?*



Thank ya

Yep, SNES was better.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya, its like ultimate knocked the FUCK out. 

and I said YET...meaning after it....


----------



## Pein (Apr 24, 2007)

new devil may cy 4 trailer


----------



## MS81 (Apr 24, 2007)

thanx for vid.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

360 exclsuives *Maybe weren't but weren't annouced for PS3 till now*

Kane & Lynch
Crossfire
eternal sonata


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh shit Eternal Sonata is for the PS3?  You mean Trusty Bell right?  Nothing is really exclusive anymore.  With me I just will have every system just in case.  Crazy can you post the link for that story?


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 24, 2007)

^Here you go:

 *#1

**#2


*


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 24, 2007)

Shoulda had customizable XMBs from the get-go, but whatever, just do it.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 25, 2007)

well eternal is not confirmed yet so let's just wait for that one.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 25, 2007)

So the Ninja Gaiden Sigma demo is only available to the Japanese PS Network ?  Please type no.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't think so we are okay.


----------



## Pein (Apr 25, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> So the Ninja Gaiden Sigma demo is only available to the Japanese PS Network ?  Please type no.



no yusuke hayashi said there will be a demo expect it next month


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 25, 2007)

Phew I could breathe again.  Thanks a bunch type!!!!


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 25, 2007)

*Hot Shot Golf 5 Japanese Trailer*



I don't know, I'm personally really looking forward to it. The little 50 player online lobby looks fun. I've been playing the demo as much as possible also...trying to get a HIO. heh


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 25, 2007)

^The demo isn't available any more correct?


----------



## Pein (Apr 26, 2007)

surmounted
the father of the playstation step's down from position


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Tell us how it is, i don't got a jap account



It's a lot of fun, I was a bit unprepared though for the difficulty at first.
The graphics are really great, and the controls are nice. Your able to play the first level as Ryu, then unlock a secret fighting mission with Rachael.
A lot of weapons are available from the get-go.

Oh and jumping off walls is ABAP. 


I still haven't figured out how to do ninpo yet, what was it on the XBox?
I have the fire spell available.

Fare well Ken Kutaragi.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

Not sure how to do the Ninpo either, it sucked regardless. Though i heard if you shake the controller you make it stronger, pretty pimpin. Anyway glad you enjoy it, can't wait


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> surmounted
> the father of the playstation step's down from position



Good riddance. His comments were the dumbest out of all Sony PR guys.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Not sure how to do the Ninpo either, it sucked regardless. Though i heard if you shake the controller you make it stronger, pretty pimpin. Anyway glad you enjoy it, can't wait



I just figured it out Triangle and Circle. heh
Thank you, I believe it will show up in the US Store soon too, seeing as it has a Eng/Japan subtitle and Voice option available even in the demo.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 26, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Good riddance. His comments were the dumbest out of all Sony PR guys.



Hes more of a tech guy not a big speaker. Last time i heard him and konami are making games to bring out the cell.


----------



## Pein (Apr 26, 2007)

ninja gaiden sigma demo release's later today


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2007)

Him and NamcoBandai.

He is more of a tech guy, but he has been a supervising tech guy more than he was an actual tech guy on the Playstation platforms. And whenever he is given a time to speak, he was said stupid things that you must work to achieve a PS3, 120 FPS, 4D, and the like.

Seriously I rank Hiroshi Yamauchi higher than him, and that guy was the main reason why Nintendo lost it's third parties after the SNES.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

It's out on the American PS3 store now?


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 26, 2007)

Guys sorry for being late but the Home Beta Trial Sign Up started last night.  I tried to copy and paste my email notification but I had to rush to the hospital.  Oh and the Ninja Gaiden Demo should be available by 5 pm pacific time.


----------



## Pein (Apr 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> It's out on the American PS3 store now?



later today


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> It's out on the American PS3 store now?



 Now it is available. Along with Virtua Tennis 3.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 26, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> Link
> the father of the playstation step's down from position


How much you wanna bet that this "father of playstation" was forced to be fired after getting his ass demoted from his last position?


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 27, 2007)

So far my favorite weapons are the *Lunar* and the *Double Katana*. I'm trying to defeat the first boss, but he is really kicking my ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

love the two katanas


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 27, 2007)

On the day NGS showed up on PSN, 25 new PS1 games were added to the Japan Store. Some for the PSP and some for the PS3. Hopefully the "PS1 for PS3" section will show up soon in the US Store soon.

Here is the boxart to some of the games:



and a list.:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Spectral Force (Idea Factory) 
R-Types (Irem) 
A.IV. Evolution Global (Artdink) 
Resident Evil Directors Edition (Capcom) 
Bishibashi Special (Konami) 
Arc the Land (Sony) 
Ore no Shi wo Koete Yuke (Sony) 
Gunners Heaven (Sony) 
Ganbare Morikawa-kun Ni-go (Sony) 
Marl Oukoku no Ningyou Hime (Nippon Ichi) 
Tekken 2 (Bandai Namco) 
Non-PS3 compatible games:

Ikasama Mahjong (Idea Factory) 
CG Mukashi Banashi Jiisan Ni-do Bikkuri (Idea Factory) 
Yaku Tsu Noroi no Game (Idea Factory) 
Lunatic Dawn III (Artdink) 
A5: Take the A-Train 5 (Artdink) 
Metal Slug X (SNK Playmore) 
Real Bout Garou Densetsu (aka Real Bout Fatal Fury, SNK Playmore) 
Kenkaku Ibunroku Yomigaerishi Soukou no Yaiba Samurai Spirits Shinshou (aka Samurai Showdown Warriors Rage, SNK Playmore) 
Bakumatsu Roman: Gekka no Kenshi (aka The Last Blade, SNK Playmore) 
Garou Densetsu Wild Ambition (aka Fatal Fury Wild Ambition, SNK Playmore) 
Fushigi Keiji (Capcom) 
Philsoma (Sony) 
Jigsaw World (Nippon Ichi) 
Wai Wai Tennis Plus (Hamster)




Are there any PS1 games you guys/gals would like to see show up?
For me MGS and FFVII.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

Nearly every PS1 game is possible to already play on the PSP with the right firmware.

But it being for the PS3 is nice for people who didn't own the originals, I guess.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 27, 2007)

Haha!  Rank 26 on Master Ninja with Rachel.  She freakin rocks.

And yes, this game is a day one purchase. =)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> this game is a day one purchase.



Have you ever questioned it once you knew the series it's a part of?

Because, it is an auto-buy, even for people who will never own a PS3!


----------



## Kaki (Apr 27, 2007)

I think that is a bit much....but I am hoping to get mine in a month. yes yess....


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 27, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Have you ever questioned it once you knew the series it's a part of?
> 
> Because, it is an auto-buy, even for people who will never own a PS3!



Tis true.  Even though I never owned an XBOX, I drooled over watching my friend's agonize over NG and NGB.  I know why they do this, thank you Team Ninja, thank you.  I was initially going to get Sigma anyway instead of getting Black when I heard about it, but the demo has confirmed my desires.  This is the perfect example of what a good demo should be like and then some.  I was really surprised with all the packed extras in this.


----------



## Pein (Apr 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Tis true.  Even though I never owned an XBOX, I drooled over watching my friend's agonize over NG and NGB.  I know why they do this, thank you Team Ninja, thank you.  I was initially going to get Sigma anyway instead of getting Black when I heard about it, but the demo has confirmed my desires.  This is the perfect example of what a good demo should be like and then some.  I was really surprised with all the packed extras in this.



qft this is a sick demo i never owned an xbox but this demo has proved this is a day one buy


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 27, 2007)

I've played every Ninja Gaiden there is and this is no exception.  The demo was more than perfect and really raised my expectation for this game.  I can't wait for June to come.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I've played every Ninja Gaiden there is and this is no exception.  The demo was more than perfect and really raised my expectation for this game.  I can't wait for June to come.



You've played the shitty Genesis fighter too?


----------



## MS81 (Apr 28, 2007)

well I'm about to pre-order it monday.


----------



## Aman (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, I guess there's one good thing that might come out of this. They might drop the price drastically (like Nintendo did with the expensive N64 and Microsoft with the expensive Xbox). That would make the PS3 cheaper which would make the 360 cheaper which would make the Wii cheaper.


----------



## Jink (Apr 28, 2007)

Aman said:


> Well, I guess there's one good thing that might come out of this. They might drop the price drastically (like Nintendo did with the expensive N64 and Microsoft with the expensive Xbox). That would make the PS3 cheaper which would make the 360 cheaper which would make the Wii cheaper.



I really do hope they drop the price. I've been wanting a PS3 for a while now but there's no way I can afford it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2007)

N64 was 199.99 USD at launch it would have been 300 bucks but nintendo dropped that price roughly around E3 of that year.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 29, 2007)

So anyway I have a problem. 

Can someone tell me the steps I need to take to play avis on my PS3? As many as you have and post as long as you want because I need to know this. I have a PSP too if anyone wants to know.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 29, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So anyway I have a problem.
> 
> Can someone tell me the steps I need to take to play avis on my PS3? As many as you have and post as long as you want because I need to know this. I have a PSP too if anyone wants to know.





Plug your .avi's through there and set it to PS3 playback.  There are a bunch of formats to use so use your own discretion.  It also works for the Wii and PSP.

Once you've done this, go ahead and transfer it ala SD card, USB hard drive, or whatnot to the PS3.  On the video section of the XMB, press triangle on the SD card or whatever portable media you used to keep the .avis on because the triple will not automatically read the files.  From there you can either play or copy whatever it finds.

I currently have 300 and other random anime on my PS3.


----------



## Pein (Apr 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Plug your .avi's through there and set it to PS3 playback.  There are a bunch of formats to use so use your own discretion.  It also works for the Wii and PSP.
> 
> Once you've done this, go ahead and transfer it ala SD card, USB hard drive, or whatnot to the PS3.  On the video section of the XMB, press triangle on the SD card or whatever portable media you used to keep the .avis on because the triple will not automatically read the files.  From there you can either play or copy whatever it finds.
> 
> I currently have 300 and other random anime on my PS3.



hey is there anyway to up the quality i have some anime on my memory stick and when i play it it looks like crap oh and is there any way to change the background i hate the wave thing


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 29, 2007)

No background changes as of yet.  Sony is in the works of possibly being able to change it.  I like it and I'd love to have it as my background for Windows Vista Dreamscape, tbh.  Anyway, as for increasing the quality... it's all about how the file is compressed.  If the file is close to the raw, then of course it's going to look good, but really there is no way to make it as good as dvd quality.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 29, 2007)

Tekken 6 love



Jin, Heihachi, Hwoarang, Kazuya and Dragonov are confirmed as you can see. Also Asuka, Lili and Yoshimitsu are confirmed. Looking at the graphics I wonder how they will be when the game's finished, Namco did state the trailer graphics weren't updated to their current build. Beyond that I'm ESTATIC that Jin's been shown. 

Btw, if no one's heard the story or the bios yet I'll post them l


> Storyline
> 
> The 5th King of the Iron Fist Tournament has ended with Heihachi Mishima missing and the eventual winner being Jin Kazama.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hi Im God (Apr 30, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Plug your .avi's through there and set it to PS3 playback.  There are a bunch of formats to use so use your own discretion.  It also works for the Wii and PSP.
> 
> Once you've done this, go ahead and transfer it ala SD card, USB hard drive, or whatnot to the PS3.  On the video section of the XMB, press triangle on the SD card or whatever portable media you used to keep the .avis on because the triple will not automatically read the files.  From there you can either play or copy whatever it finds.
> 
> I currently have 300 and other random anime on my PS3.


I love this program, but I don't like how it makes the file BIGGER once converted.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 30, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Tekken 6 love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hmm weird never figured jin as the evil doer type  

sounds great can't wait to play, loving yoshimitsu's new cyber design


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 1, 2007)

*Rumor: New DoA, Mega Man, and Kingdom Hearts for PS3?*

Sounds too promising.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2007)

EGM + rumors = lol bullshit.


----------



## Kaki (May 1, 2007)

> Jin, Heihachi, Hwoarang, Kazuya and Dragonov are confirmed as you can see.


 You should not need to worry about conformation. It said it will have a HUGE cast, I think it was slated to be the biggest ever. 



> hmm weird never figured jin as the evil doer type


 Did you see the end in Tekken 5? It was pretty cool.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2007)

Kingdom hearts, doa and megaman are all believable.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Kingdom hearts, doa and megaman are all believable.



Once again...this is coming from *EGM*.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> that "new" kingdom hearts game would be on PS3/Wii



You are...dead wrong with the spinoff game. It is either the PSP or DS. This has been confirmed by Nomura.

Story about Mickey getting the Keyblade, develops something with Roxas, set 9 or how many years before KHI, etc etc.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2007)

Oh alright, well then just kingdom hearts 3. I dunno, not a super big fan of KH, just enjoy it.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 1, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> *Rumor: New DoA, Mega Man, and Kingdom Hearts for PS3?*
> 
> Sounds too promising.



If this MegaMan rumor fleshes out, I am definitely interested.
Haven't purchase anything yet on PSN.


----------



## Wicked (May 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh alright, well then just kingdom hearts 3. I dunno, not a super big fan of KH, just enjoy it.



I dont even know why kh is considered good. It looks like a brick.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2007)

Tears said:


> I dont even know why kh is considered good. It looks like a brick.



Oh it's good, i'm just like "OMGZ IMA DIE IF I DONT GET" kinda fan.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 1, 2007)

Moondoggie I've never purchased anything from the PSN as of yet, but that will soon change when Calling All Cars comes out.


----------



## Kaki (May 1, 2007)

And it seems that Little big world with be psn or store so....either way.  And I never liked KH due to the disney charachters.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 4, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> *Rumor: New DoA, Mega Man, and Kingdom Hearts for PS3?*
> 
> Sounds too promising.



From what I've heard, the Mega Man game is another remake through PSN.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 4, 2007)

While this is true, they need to get on S-E's ass about it because currently they're busy milking other formats, namely the DS.  But I completely agree with you.  You would not believe how bad I would love for Einhander or the Tobal series to be put on PSN.  They'd be bought in a heartbeat.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> While this is true, they need to get on S-E's ass about it because currently they're busy milking other formats, namely the DS.  But I completely agree with you.  You would not believe how bad I would love for Einhander or the Tobal series to be put on PSN.  They'd be bought in a heartbeat.



Didn't S-E make a comment at one point that they wouldn't know how to price their games as they aren't physical discs, children and adults play them, etc for the VC?


----------



## dementia_ (May 4, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Didn't S-E make a comment at one point that they wouldn't know how to price their games as they aren't physical discs, children and adults play them, etc for the VC?


Translation: We make assloads porting FF1 for the sixth time and selling it for $35, so fuck digital distribution.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 5, 2007)

*PLAYSTATION®Network upgrade: Tuesday 08 May

*Community Team - Coordinator:

"Over the next few weeks, some new and exciting changes will take place in the PLAYSTATION®Store. In preparation for this, both PLAYSTATION®Network and PLAYSTATION®Store need to be taken offline for a short while to allow us to carry out the upgrade and maintenance work. 

*This is scheduled to take place between 16:00 and 19:00 BST (17:00-20:00 CEST) on Tuesday 8th May 2007.* 

If you are already logged into an online game during this time, you will most likely find that you can continue playing as normal, but you will not be able to log in or start a new game until full service has been restored. You will also not be able to access the Store during this maintenance window.

We are hoping to complete this work in as short a time as possible and apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. But remember that these enhancements are paving the way for new and exciting content that we have planned for the Store!" 

link to the doujinshi.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2007)

If anyone is on the fence about getting a Triple, you might want to take advantage of the deal that EBgames/Gamestop is having.  It's the same one I used to get $100 off the price by trading in your "working" PS2.  I dunno how long it's going to last, but hey, might be something to consider.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 5, 2007)

Damn DS your avy is giving me a headache lol.  My router is giving me problems, but when I get it fix I would everybody Gamertag.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2007)

Are you on wireless?  I personally think the WiFi on the PS3 is crap considering soda cans interfere with it's transmission. =/  My two Wiis are right next to the Triple and they have no disconnection issues whatsoever.

And good for my avy.  More headaches for you. XD


----------



## Kaki (May 5, 2007)

> It's the same one I used to get $100 off the price by trading in your "working" PS2. I dunno how long it's going to last, but hey, might be something to consider.


 hmmm, do the stores choose to honor the deal on an individual basis?

btw, is it possible to change the region to play japanese PS2 games on it?


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2007)

^No you need a Japanese's PS3 to play Japanese PS2 games.


----------



## Kaki (May 5, 2007)

Thanks, I was just having a random wish there...


----------



## Zenou (May 6, 2007)

So did anyone get into Home beta?


----------



## Moondoggie (May 7, 2007)

Zeno said:


> So did anyone get into Home beta?



A large portion of those chosen were G.A.P members from the Playstation forum. Unfortunately I never spent enough time there to reach that, so that's a no for me. :can


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

*Square Enix Prepping New Final Fantasy for the PSP

Square Enix has set up a teaser site for a new game confirming what any industry watcher could have guessed: The publisher is working on a new Final Fantasy game called Dissidia. While Dissidia will share the brand of Square Enix's hit role-playing game series, it might represent a departure from the Final Fantasy norm if the site's tagline is anything to go by. 

"Fantasy is endless," reads the teaser site's opening animation. "Fantasy has no limited form." 

Exactly what that means might be disclosed at this weekend's Square Enix Party 2007 in Japan, where the teaser site says information about the game will be revealed. Currently, the site displays a logo for the game in front of some character artwork and a note that frequent Final Fantasy character designer Tetsuya Nomura will handle those duties on Dissidia as well. 

While the teaser page doesn't specify a platform, Square Enix lists it as a PlayStation Portable game elsewhere on its official site. 

GameSpot will be attending the Square Enix Party, so check back soon for more coverage of Dissidia and all other Final Fantasy-related news


*


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> character artwork and a note that frequent Final Fantasy character designer Tetsuya Nomura will handle those duties on Dissidia as well.



????????????????????????????????????????????._,,-~~???????????~--,,_???????????????????..
??????????????????????????????????????????,,-~?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?~-,??????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????..,,-?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .??-,????????????????..
????????????????????????????????????............,-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?-,???????????????..
??????????????????????????????????????..,-?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?,???????????????
??????????????????????????????????????,/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,|??????????????..
?????????????????????????????????????.,-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,,-~;;|??????????????..
????????????????????????????????????__/ . -,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-?;;;;;;,???????????????..
??????????????????,,-,,_....__,,,,,,,--------~~~~~~??????????????? :,? . .-,,??~-,,_ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-~??;;;;;;;;,???????????????..
????????????????.,-~?? : : : ?? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,? . . . .??~-,,_ . . . . ,,_ . . . . . . . . . . ?,;;;;;;;;;;;;,????????????????
???????????????.,-? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,?---,, (????~-,, ??~ . ~--,,???~-,, . . . . . . ,?;;;;;;;;;;,????????????????..
???????????????,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : /\, . . ??~,, . . .???~-, . . . . . . . . . _,,- . ,?;;;;;;_,--;????????????????
??????????????..,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,? . ?-, . . . ??~,, . . . .??-,, . . . .,,-???_,,_,?;;-~?? ,,-~ )???????????????..
??????????????,-? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :?,,-~???~, . . . . ??-,, . . . .??-,, ,-? ,-??? . ,-?-? . . .-, .),?????????????????
?????????????..,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : _,,,,---,,,,,,,__ : : : : : : : : : : : ?,?-, . . .??~-,, . . . ??~,,_ . . ??-,,( . . .,? . . . ) _,?,-?/????????????????.
?????????????..| : : : : : : : : : : :,,-~;;;;,-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;~----,,,,__.|,--?-, . . . . .?-,,_ . . . -, . . -, .?- . ,-? . . ._, -~,-??????????????????
?????????????.|: : : : : : : : : ,,--??-~~--,?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-, . .??~,, . . . .,,_ . . . . . . . . . . ?, . .,,_,,-~???????????????????
?????????????..| : : : : : :,,-??? , , , , ,/ , , ,???~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,? .??-, . . .??-,, . . . ? . . . . . . . . . . .?, .,?,;,???????????????????.
?????????????..?, : : : ,,-?? , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , ,??~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?, . .??-,, . . -, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|-?,/;;;-,-,,_?????????????????
???????????????,,,-~?? , , , , , , , , ,? , , , , , , , , , , , , ??~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?, ??~-,,\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|-?;;;;,-?;;;;;;;;;-,,.??????????????..
????????????_,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,??~-;;;;;;;;;?, . . . .?-, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|;;,-??;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,.?????????????
??????????,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,| , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,???~--?-,_ . . . ?-, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?,?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,???????????.
????????.,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , | , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,???~---??-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,????????..
??????.,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , | , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,??-, . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?-,??????~~----;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,_??????
???_,,,-~??? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,??-,, . . . . . . . . . . . . ,\-, , , , , , , , , ???~~-;;;,,,-~????;;;???-,????.
?.,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,?| . . . . . . . . ,,-~?? , ,\ , , , , , , , , , , ,,-~???~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;\.............
-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,-~?, . . . ._,,-~?? , , , , , \ , , , , , , , , ,-?? , , , , , ??-;;;;;;;;;;;,??

There goes the possibility of some good artwork for the game.


Also, in before Nomura fucks up nearly everyone he didn't create, and Setzer for a second time, if he's in it.

God, why do they keep him and his SHITTY character designs? It's like literally he has like 5 types of concepts and chooses on how to make a character to picking cards to resemble things.

- Spiky hair? Check.
- Zippers? Check.
- Characters wearing black? Check.
- All the males full of faggotry? Check.
- Stock women characters? Check.
I just named every Nomura design ever in one post.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2007)

I like his design, but i enjoy different art from everyone so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

YAY Ps3 sales stopped declining, rejoice


----------



## Kaki (May 9, 2007)

YUP, and the prices on ebay are going down a good bit.  Thanks for that info, now it makes sense. 

Looks like it should not be hard to get one for a hundred off there. I don't want to give up my PS2 just yet....and I don't even know if that's an option in my city.


----------



## Aman (May 9, 2007)

*Namco Not Happy With PS3 Sales, Announce Plans*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Namco-Bandai has released an announcement regarding their software plans for the PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, and Nintendo Wii. Namco-Bandai cites slower than expected sales of the PlayStation 3 leading them to a less-than-projected sales mark of 300,000 for Gundam Musou (the Gundam beam 'em up that plays like Dynasty Warriors). Namco-Bandai's original prediction for the game was 500,000 sold.
> 
> "PS3 did not make a good start, which will make the transition from the old game console to the next generation system more prolonged than we had earlier thought. "This will keep a lid on sales of our video games in the first half, although we believe that sales of PS3 will increase in the second half (to March 2008)," Namco-Bandai president Takeo Takasu said.
> 
> With that in mind, Namco-Bandai has announced that they have plans to release 23 PlayStation 3 games for fiscal 2008 (March 2007-March 2008). The Xbox 360 will see 24 games during the same period, and the Nintendo Wii will receive 37.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

Owell, 23 games is all i need for a system anyway.


----------



## Kaki (May 9, 2007)

> Owell, 23 games is all i need for a system anyway.


 LOL, somehow that's hard to belive.....

Ya, the maket is definently down to 500 dollars and somtimes goodies like an extra controller, game or HDMI cable are thrown in. ebay yay!

And 23 is alot, I probably only care about 2-5 of them...


----------



## Moondoggie (May 9, 2007)

I can only assume this is for the PS3 and/or the 360 judging from the visuals of Spiderman. But this Spiderman Friend or Foe looks interesting to me.

link


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, rumor has it, it'll go through all three movies = pimpin.


----------



## Kaki (May 9, 2007)

Well, I'm sure you'll let us know when there is any real info. 

Anytime you post it is info.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 9, 2007)

@crazymtf: Yeah it seems to be some type of spin on the movies, if it does cover SP3 it could be really interesting. The more Venom in games the better imo.

@Kakihara: I try.


----------



## MS81 (May 9, 2007)

Spider man friend or foe coming out in fall?


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

^yes indeed.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

*Dynasty warriors: Gundam*


Can't wait.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 10, 2007)

Oh..so it's coming here now.

In b4 it gets the Warriors quality score.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 10, 2007)

Well Star Ocean 1 and 2 remakes coming to PSP. Star Ocean 4 is also coming out but they still did not announce what system its coming out on.
SO1


SO2


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2007)

Woot, never played 2! Can't wait  And 4 sounds awesome, hope it's for PS3/360, either one. Or hell Wii if it's out next year


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 10, 2007)

2 I think is better than 1 and 3 does not compare to both of them. Both great games I have to say.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2007)

Yeah i liked 1, and 3 was fun but i only played like maybe 3 hours. So 2 is the one i really wanna play, got alot of praise.


----------



## Kaki (May 10, 2007)

Gundam is sweet...wow alot of games coming out this fall.  It should be out about the same time as dynasty warriors 6.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2007)

*Condemned 2: Bloodshot*


Hell Fucking Yeah


----------



## Moondoggie (May 10, 2007)

*Playstation Home Beta Video{Italian}*

A dick in a box


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2007)

Looks cool, but walk so slow


----------



## Moondoggie (May 10, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing, 
hopefully a run feature will pop up one day. heh


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 3 does not compare



Star Ocean 3....was a wreck beyond the battle system. Really. The plot twist was the worst plot twist of any game on the PS2, many cutscenes had the characters just staring at each other for 5+ seconds, which made me think the game locked up, and overall, the conclusion of the game was so rushed and half assed that I actually sold the game. And spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It is the only game I have ever sold.




So honestly, Star Ocean 3 was the worst RPG I have ever played on the PS2.

Beyond that, nice to know they are remaking 2. They best not fuck it up >:3


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

Part 3 was Until The End Of Time right?  I won't say it was the worse RPG I ever played because the gameplay was fun, but ahh fuck it who I'm I kidding that game left me saying "WTF" and not in suspense triller sort of way.  I told my boy about Star Ocean 4 and he was like please never again.  I think he threw 3 out the window.  It was like a million cutscenes and the plot was blah blah blah.

Still if the rating for Star Ocean 4 is great I'll get it since 1 and 2 was good.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

Even the Wii and 360 thread is more popular than the PS3 thread 

*Saints Row 2 rollin' onto PS3, 360 in '08*
Sequel to popular Grand Theft Auto-style free-range crime game to debut on both Sony's and Microsoft's consoles next year; PS3 port of original canceled.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2007)

Hell yeah! Saints row 2!


----------



## Kaki (May 10, 2007)

It better be a damn good upgade by then....it seemed more like a fun GTA minigame thing to me....


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2007)

Actually it was GTA with better production.


----------



## Kaki (May 10, 2007)

That so? its going to be killed by GTA4.....

I thought its main inginuity was in the online multi games.


----------



## MS81 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Goofy Titan (May 11, 2007)

Saints Row was only good for it actually having physics.

Beyond that the game felt like a big fucking joke.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Saints Row was only good for it actually having physics.
> 
> Beyond that the game felt like a big fucking joke.



Goofy seriously what game do you like?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 11, 2007)

I like Mudkips and Pokeymans Red.

By joke I meant it seemed to clone GTA in nearly every field and didn't do anything beyond that. Nearly everything in that game felt ripped off, minus the physics. Not to say I never enjoyed the game, but the overall end of the game made me think "Were they serious with making the game like this, to create a game that doesn't do anything new, and everything it does, do it average and sub-par?"


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

I didn't get to play it yet because of laziness but I heard the ending makes you scratch your head. I really hope Saints Row 2 is a continuation of it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 11, 2007)

That ending is easily the worst ending in all of Sandbox-based game history.

I won't even spoil it in spoiler tags.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2007)

Goofy doesn't seem to like anything that isn't castlevania 

I liked Saints Row, it felt like a GTA for next gen. It had a ok story, cool cars/cloths, and the missions were fun IMO. But to short


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Goofy doesn't seem to like anything that isn't castlevania



Nope, cause if that was the case, I would think Ninja Gaiden sucks, and I think that series has had better ups and less downs than Castlevania.

I just really, REALLY dislike games that run on one formula and don't create a lot of variety and creative things within that. That's why I dislike knock-off games, licensed games, most Mega Man games, most _____ Warriors games, and most sports games.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

For those who were patiently waiting for the Ninja Gaiden Sigma, the game is expected to ship to Japan on June 14th, and is expected to hit the U.S. on *July 3rd* smh.


----------



## Kaki (May 12, 2007)

Exactly... or a bike or something.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> For those who were patiently waiting for the Ninja Gaiden Sigma, the game is expected to ship to Japan on June 14th, and is expected to hit the U.S. on *July 3rd* smh.



That's fine by me.  It's after Anime Expo so it's perfect, although I might have spent too much money by then. XD


----------



## Kaki (May 12, 2007)

I guess you could preorder it to be sure...

I can't wait to get one! 23 days....

Also, question: My computer has wireless internet... should I just use the PS3's WI FI to parallel the computer's internet source, or should I use ethernet cable to connect it to my computer?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 13, 2007)

Possible PS3 2.0 firmware details.





> The PLAYSTATION?3 system software version 2.00 update includes the following:
> 
> * Users
> o You can now password-protect user accounts.
> ...



About time. ^^


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

The rivalry will never end with Sony with Microsoft and I love it.  Sony seen Microsoft huge upgrade and they said fuck that we upgrading too.


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2007)

Sony been updating like every month... Anyway nothing on the list i want, i just want home already.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> The rivalry will never end with Sony with Microsoft and I love it.  Sony seen Microsoft huge upgrade and they said fuck that we upgrading too.



All of that was in the works already, especially since it's the big 2.0 upgrade.  More things like that are going to happen down the line anyway and I'm sure Home will be part of 3.0.


----------



## Kaki (May 13, 2007)

The two are just tweaking their systems a bit.


----------



## MS81 (May 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sony been updating like every month... Anyway nothing on the list i want, i just want home already.



but let's be real here, you enjoy updating your 360 than the PS3.

the only reason I updated the PS3 is because I have Resistance and I wanted Ninja Gaiden Demo.


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2007)

MS81 said:


> but let's be real here, you enjoy updating your 360 than the PS3.
> 
> the only reason I updated the PS3 is because I have Resistance and I wanted Ninja Gaiden Demo.



Not really, 360 update was a waste too. I like the achievement look now, but the rest was nothing to my interest.


----------



## Kaki (May 13, 2007)

It kinda bugs me that so many games are coming out in the fall rather than eraly summer.....


----------



## Potentialflip (May 13, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> It kinda bugs me that so many games are coming out in the fall rather than eraly summer.....



That is how it usually is though. Spring and Summer not a big market for games. Fall and Winter are.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2007)

well the Xbox360 update also helped out games that require on more on chache loading it seems. According to people who play oblivion and what not even ign editors took notice to most games load better ( especially oblivion) on the 360 since the latest update.

So updates for any console imo are cool if they do stuff like that.


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2007)

Loading times don't bother me so i took no notice. But if so, nice.


----------



## Kaki (May 14, 2007)

> That is how it usually is though. Spring and Summer not a big market for games. Fall and Winter are.


 I know.... It would be nice if they could throw me (and others) a few more games for the time when we have less school work. 


> editors took notice to most games load better ( especially oblivion) on the 360 since the latest update.


 That's cool, my best friend has a 360 and oblivion, and I was watching him play just a bit and it had some chunky load times between zones in the forest. 
Has anyone seen similar load times on the PS3?


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> I know.... It would be nice if they could throw me (and others) a few more games for the time when we have less school work.
> That's cool, my best friend has a 360 and oblivion, and I was watching him play just a bit and it had some chunky load times between zones in the forest.
> Has anyone seen similar load times on the PS3?



PS3 suppose to have better load times.


----------



## Kaki (May 14, 2007)

Pretty cool.... to start off I'm most interested in Motorstorm, VF5, Resistance, fight night, and maybe something else. 

As far as the internet.....my computer is on a wirelssnetwork. Should I just use the PS3's WI FI to pick up on the same source or would it be more effective to plug into my computer?


----------



## conceptz (May 14, 2007)

the PS3 wi-fi is not the greatest, you should plug it in if you get the chance.


----------



## Pein (May 14, 2007)

none of those things interest me i just want a better browser and the option to play music while playing games and prepaid cards to buy some stuff on psn.
oh btw anybody played calling all cars and if so how is it


----------



## Kaki (May 14, 2007)

All of that should be coming, but only the internet and prepaid cards are confirmed. 



> the PS3 wi-fi is not the greatest, you should plug it in if you get the chance.


 Will it work out to leach off my computer's wi fi? 

btw what is your sig from?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

I use the PS3 wifi and I have no troubles with it so far.


----------



## conceptz (May 14, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Will it work out to leach off my computer's wi fi?
> 
> btw what is your sig from?



It will probably work. All I'm saying is that the wi-fi range capability isn't the greatest. I have 2 laptops in the same room as my PS3 and both get much better signal, but then again, the laptop wireless adapters may be much more powerful.


My sig is from My Balls. that's the name of the manga.


----------



## Kaki (May 15, 2007)

Man, I finished my finals today and whent to Bestbuy to play the PS3 there...and they got a buch of new demos loaded!! 
I played: 
Formula1: meh. I want to go fast...
Riiige raacer! : I drove sideways half the time, not for me. 
Genji Days of the blade: very nice looking and fun moves, but fucked to shit for no camera controll. I got trapped by the Large enemy Crab against a rock and died. I could not jump or see it to attack its weak point...
Armored core 4: Pretty cool. Took a min to get a feel for it. and It would take some adjusting but it was nice. I destroed some tanks with my sword thing and then whent back and killed two other ACs. 
VF5: This was fun, it was 4 charachters but two player. I fought some guys for about an hour. 

Its was fun and I figured I don't think I'll get genji unless it is dirt cheep.


----------



## Pein (May 15, 2007)

ok how do i make naruto and bleach episodes look good on my hdtv i tried a couple of episodes and they look like crap anyhelp i put some of the eps on a memory stick there in a cramped box and blurry any tips on a program that works well with the ps3


----------



## Kaki (May 15, 2007)

You could try to hook your computer up to your tv.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 16, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> VF5: This was fun, it was 4 charachters but two player. I fought some guys for about an hour.



Hmm, what 4 characters did they let you use?

* New Little Big Planet Pics and Concept*







<_< Sonic >_>


----------



## Kaki (May 16, 2007)

Akira, shara, el blaze and crazy girl. The ones on the outer corners.


----------



## Aman (May 16, 2007)

Little Big Planet is looking amazing.


----------



## MS81 (May 16, 2007)

I need lil big planet for my lil big PS3.


----------



## Pein (May 16, 2007)

ps3 gets a collector's edition of strangle hold and it gets the movie hardboiled on the same disc thats the way your supposed to use all that extra space
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Tokyo​_Majin​_Gakuen​_Kenpuchou​_-​_14​_[087EE91C][FINAL].avi


----------



## Kaki (May 17, 2007)

Thanks that pretty cool.....

Man, just about 20 more days.....


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> ps3 gets a collector's edition of strangle hold and it gets the movie hardboiled on the same disc thats the way your supposed to use all that extra space
> Link removed



Do you know how great that is for me?  I was looking for a good Hard Boiled DVD for a while and I couldn't find it.  Now this is a real collector's edition


----------



## Pein (May 17, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Do you know how great that is for me?  I was looking for a good Hard Boiled DVD for a while and I couldn't find it.  Now this is a real collector's edition



and its on blu ray
btw new ratchet and clank future gameplay video
Link removed

and warhawk comes with a bluetooth headset when you buy it from stores
and a public beta
Link removed

and a new online only socom game for ps3 here is the vid 
Link removed


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

ANOTHER SOCOM game?

Who the hell keeps buying those?


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ANOTHER SOCOM game?
> 
> Who the hell keeps buying those?



Why what's wrong with em? i liked 1 and 3, never played 2 though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

The problem with them is they are so tedious, you so nearly the exact same thing in every game. And the AI for the most part runs on brain dead seal.

The last great one was 3, and this is like, the 8th.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

But there were only 4, so how is this 8?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

Socom I
Socom II
Socom III
Sococom Combined Assault
Socom Fireteam Bravo
Socom Fireteam Bravo 2
Socom Tactical Strike
Socom Confrontation

There's 8


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

Oh i was just counting PS2 ones  PSP one was fun though, i liked it anyway.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

The PSP ones offered a different sense of playstyle, with two or so guys.

Every console Socom game, had one being released every single year, and they all use the same AI, and basically give you the same things to do.

And like Madden, I don't have any desire of buying the same game every year, with 1-2 new things.


----------



## Hi Im God (May 17, 2007)

Playstation 3 loses $2.0 billion                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Business and Law                                                                                                                                               By Wolfgang Gruener                                                                                                                 Wednesday, May 16, 2007 11:22                                                                                

*Tokyo (Japan) – The Playstation 3 pulled down Sony’s profits during the company’s fiscal year 2007, ended March 31, 2007. The game console accumulated a loss of nearly $2 billion, while the core businesses of Sony showed solid performances and prevented a decline in net profits.
*
On the surface, Sony’s fiscal 2007 appears to have been a rather uneventful year: Overall sales were up 10% to $64.1 billion and net earnings improved by 2.2% to $1.1 billion. However, on a closer look, the individual business segments showed either sharp increases in sales and profitability – or dramatic declines. 

On the upside, accelerating sales of the Bravia TV line boosted the profit of the firm’s electronics business by more than 2100% to $1.3 billion; Sony’s movies, which included titles such as the DaVinci Code and Spider-Man 3, increased the segments operating income by 55.7% to $362 million; other ventures, including the music business in Japan gained 57.9% and came in at a profit of $275 million.

Next to financial services, which recorded a 55.3% drop in profitability to $713 million, it was the Playstation 3 that weighed on Sony’s fiscal 2007 results. Sony’s game unit turned in revenues of $8.6 billion and a loss of $1.97 billion, mainly due to the high production costs of the Playstation 3. According to Sony, the “deterioration” of profits was “primarily the result of the loss arising from the sale of the PS3 at strategic price points lower than its production cost (…) as well as charges in association with preparation for the launch of the PS3 platform.”  

Sony said that 5.5 million PS3 were sold until March 31, 2007. PS2 sales during FY2007 decreased by 2.02 million units to 14.2 million, PSP sales declined by 5.7 million units to 8.36 million. Lower PS2 sales also resulted in a decrease of software sales: Sony said that 193 million game units were sold in FY2007, down 30 million from FY2006. PSP software sales jumped by 12.5 million units to 54.1 million copies. PS3 software sales came in at 13.2 million units.



oh well I love my Sony 1080P bravia/PS3/DigitalCamara ect..


----------



## Moondoggie (May 17, 2007)

*Sony Gamers Day....Stuff*_*

Heavenly Sword*_

_Keep Lookout Cutscene_


_On-Stage Demo_


_SGD Trailer_




_*Ratchet and Clank TOD*_
_
On-Stage Demo(Sames as what typeZERO posted first, but hq)_


_Developer WalkThrough_




_*Uncharted: Drake Fortune*_


_On-Stage Demo_


_SGD Trailer_


----------



## MS81 (May 17, 2007)

heavenly sword I must reserve.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

Yep heavenly sword seems a must own, drake and rachet of course i must get too.


----------



## Kaki (May 17, 2007)

I'm not sure about rachet and drake, but Lari and heavenly sword are must have for me. 

BTW goofy time, you are doing it wrong, in your sig you should just have the youtube link for rickroll not the inbeded video. It defeats the purpose if you do not.....


----------



## Donkey Show (May 17, 2007)

Oh Warhawk, when I see you, I think you're trying hard to be Halo with airplanes. XD  At least LBP is looking awesome sauce.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> *Oh Warhawk, when I see you, I think you're trying hard to be Halo with airplanes*. XD  At least LBP is looking awesome sauce.



If so i'm down


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

Kaki said:


> BTW goofy time, you are doing it wrong, in your sig you should just have the youtube link for rickroll not the inbeded video. It defeats the purpose if you do not.....



I ALWAYS DO IT WRONG ;_;

Is this fine too.

Also Warhawk? More like...Hawks of War am i rite?


----------



## Kaki (May 17, 2007)

I guess it works; different systems.  Warhawk seems more like a realistic hop and go war game. All about milti player and more vehical focus.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I ALWAYS DO IT WRONG ;_;
> 
> Is this fine too.
> 
> Also Warhawk? More like...Hawks of War am i rite?



Hawks of war? Wouldn't be have to have slow ass gameplay+hiding to be so?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Hawks of war? Wouldn't be have to have slow ass gameplay+hiding to be so?



No, it would have to be epic + epic = epicepic

Thats what Halo, Gears, and Warhawk seem to all be made of.


----------



## Pein (May 17, 2007)

damn i really want drake fortune thats the playstation game i want to play 
that and ratchet


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> No, it would have to be epic + epic = epicepic
> 
> Thats what Halo, Gears, and Warhawk seem to all be made of.



Put halo in epic. warhawk maybe, need to try it. Gears in good, but far from epic, just not nearly as fun as halo


----------



## Moondoggie (May 17, 2007)

Speak of the devil,

*WarHawk

*_SGD Ambush Gameplay_


_SGD On-Foot Gameplay_


I'm personally looking most forward to R&C:TOD(My first R&C), Heavenly Sword, and Lair after that gameplay footage with the Rhino was released.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Speak of the devil,
> 
> *WarHawk
> 
> ...



Yes August and September will be a great time for me.  I already put aside 250 for those games alone.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

[RA-Subs]​_Seto​_no​_Hanayomi​_-​_06​_[A325B3DF].avi

April USA figures have been posted. ( discussion only goes into the console gaming threads )  I will be posting revenue and all that a little later but that post shows the hardware and top 10 software for the month.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

Ouch PS3 got bitch slapped in sales, though there hasn't been a big hit since early march so it's understandable. Look at the DS...i know it's because of pokemon but goddamn, 500K?


----------



## Moondoggie (May 17, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Yes August and September will be a great time for me.  I already put aside 250 for those games alone.



There is still some left for one more game, I wonder what that will be. heh


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

I like Sony day, all three of the company should do this, give us updated videos on there upcoming hyped games


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

Uh...they do dude.

Also: NEW DEUS EX CONFIRMED


----------



## Pein (May 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I like Sony day, all three of the company should do this, give us updated videos on there upcoming hyped games



they do all the game companys have a gamers day


----------



## Aman (May 18, 2007)

One of the things I like about Sony is that they share plenty of trailers for their upcoming games, unlike Nintendo.


----------



## MS81 (May 18, 2007)

I guess the only games to get for the summer is Ninja gaiden and Heavenly sword.


----------



## Pein (May 18, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I guess the only games to get for the summer is Ninja gaiden and Heavenly sword.



lair is supposed to come out late july


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

Okay so I watched the new *Ratchet and Clank* demo and was very impressed.  A new *Uncharted: Drake's Fortune* Gamers Day trailer which was beautiful.  A new *Folklore* RPG which was amazing, and new *Lair* and *Heavenly Sword* trailers.  The future is looking bright for us PSTriple owners ^_^


----------



## Donkey Show (May 18, 2007)

Stranglehold (which will be available on both 360 and PS3) is going to have a collector's edition for the PS3. A Blu-Ray HD version of Hardboiled (which the game is based on?) will be included on the game disc.

Inochi Jr.

Oh snaps, I'd gladly take that.  Hardboiled is a pretty badass movie to begin with.  Here's to hoping the transfer looks good on HD.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

^We posted that already but that is the best collection's edition ever for a game.  The movie is blu-ray and it's in the same disk as the game.


----------



## Kaki (May 18, 2007)

> Here's to hoping the transfer looks good on HD.


 Ya, I was not sure if it would be HD, but it makes sense and I'm sure it will look fine at least. 

IS there a date slated for this game yet?


----------



## Moondoggie (May 18, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Ya, I was not sure if it would be HD, but it makes sense and I'm sure it will look fine at least.
> 
> IS there a date slated for this game yet?



It's expected August of this year, late summer.

Just tested putting One Piece 309 on the PS3 via memory stick, looks like AVC works the best in quality for me.


----------



## Kaki (May 18, 2007)

Ah shit, just like anything else......

Thanks.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Stranglehold (which will be available on both 360 and PS3) is going to have a collector's edition for the PS3. A Blu-Ray HD version of Hardboiled (which the game is based on?) will be included on the game disc.
> 
> Inochi Jr.
> 
> Oh snaps, I'd gladly take that.  Hardboiled is a pretty badass movie to begin with.  Here's to hoping the transfer looks good on HD.



One Year Gold Live Card with the purchase of the game....


----------



## Kaki (May 18, 2007)

*Gold cards?! We don't need no stinkin' gold cards!*


----------



## ZE (May 20, 2007)

Using US and Japanese sales data I present to you a graph of the first 24 weeks of life for the PS family of consoles (not PSP). As you can see the PS3 is clearly out pacing the PS1 and is slightly behind the pace of the PS2. Given the huge amount of buzz coming in the future months for the PS3 we'll update this chart for you and see where we are.


----------



## Kaki (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the graph, its looking good.....

Well, I played some more VF5 at bestbuy today....it was fun.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 20, 2007)

woot! just got my triple today. and i paid 480 bucks for it. haha


----------



## Kaki (May 20, 2007)

Nice score there....was it a used 60GB? 

Question: How do I save if I'm playing a PS2 game? Do I need a converter and memory card?


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 20, 2007)

no. brand new 60gig.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 20, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Question: How do I save if I'm playing a PS2 game? Do I need a converter and memory card?



The PS3 creates a virtual memory card on the hard drive.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 21, 2007)

Sony is launching 80GB PS3 exclusive to South Korea.


----------



## MS81 (May 21, 2007)

well my 360 died so I'll be with PS3 for a while.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 21, 2007)

MS81 said:


> well my 360 died so I'll be with PS3 for a while.



Wasn't you the same guy laughing at me when my 360 dies saying maybe I played it all day.   Karma is a bitch homie.


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2007)

What's everyones next PS3 game? Maybe "The Darkness" for me.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 23, 2007)

Finally, they have a Firmware update for PS3 tomorrow to fix PS1 and PS2 games from showing up like crap on a big TV.  Now I can play Final Fantasy XII in 1080p woot.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 24, 2007)

Holy crap, my Windows Media Player picked up my PS3, could this mean the end of the PS3 Converter.  I must restart my PC to see if I can play anime episodes from my PC to the PS3


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> right after i buy a upscaling dvd player



Lollerskates!  Take that shit back.  Supposedly the quality of the dvd upscaling is better than one of the more high end Denon upscaling DVD players, which costs about $1399. (according to someone who has both on the avsforums)

This is good because I was always wondering why it never upscaled and the 360 would over VGA.  Anyway, looks like the 360 is going to have to take a seat when it comes to playing my dvds now.


----------



## MS81 (May 24, 2007)

I didn't dl the update but for some reason my PS2 rygar game was looking suprisingly good.

this is good (not really for me) but my 360 just died so I needed this.(tears of joy)


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2007)

If the media sharing works better than the 360... my oh my.  All we need now is customizable soundtracks and we have a winner.


----------



## Pein (May 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Lollerskates!  Take that shit back.  Supposedly the quality of the dvd upscaling is better than one of the more high end Denon upscaling DVD players, which costs about $1399. (according to someone who has both on the avsforums)
> 
> This is good because I was always wondering why it never upscaled and the 360 would over VGA.  Anyway, looks like the 360 is going to have to take a seat when it comes to playing my dvds now.



im just gonna keep the dvd player for my room and that bastard phil harrison said it wouldnt be possible to upscale what a liar


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 24, 2007)

ok this is making me mad. my ps3 wont recognize that my psp is connected to it so i cant do remote play, and when i hook up a usb to it with music on it, it says it has no tracks. am i supposed to put it in a special folder or something for music? 

help anyone?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2007)

^ Don't have a PSP so I can't help you there.  Have you tried just pressing the triangle button for the menu to pop up?  I know I've had to do that when the PS3 wouldn't automatically find the files themselves when placed on an external hard drive.  You have to do the fetching yourself for a bit.

And if your TV can do it, I suggest turning on RGB Full Range HDMI and Super White HDMI to ON.  You'll know your TV can't handle Full Range if you start losing shadow detail and get crushed blacks even by turning the brightness to high.  Luckily my HDTV pulls it off just great and games, BD movies, and everything else had never looked better.  Good job Sony, good job.


----------



## Kaki (May 24, 2007)

> I must restart my PC to see if I can play anime episodes from my PC to the PS3


 Cool, but I just hook my TV up to my computer. 

12 days or so....


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

Played a couple DVD movies (Matrix Reloaded, Spiderman 2, some animu) to check the upscaling features and I might say they work very nicely.  In fact, it looks a lot better than the 360's upscaling.  And then you have the full range hdmi and super white hdmi features on (granted you are connecting the triple through hdmi) and we have a winner.

Also, the upscaled PS2 and PS1 games to 1080p look sooooo much better than before, with games like DQ8 and ZOE2 not looking like a jaggy mess like before when I played them on my HDTV.  FF:Tactics wasn't so shabby either.

Plus I can stream most of my videos from the PC onto the Triple now, which is awesome.  All these happy updates make me feel good about owning a PS3, even if it doesn't have the games atm.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 25, 2007)

Upscaled PS1 games look as good as say, at the highest resolution in ePSXe, which is to say, as clear as they can possibly can go without a video filter.

As for PS2 games, they look...surprisingly good, and this is all being talked about a guy who doesn't own a PS3 



Just one example of it <3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Lollerskates!  Take that shit back.  Supposedly the quality of the dvd upscaling is better than one of the more high end Denon upscaling DVD players, which costs about $1399. (according to someone who has both on the avsforums)
> 
> This is good because I was always wondering why it never upscaled and the 360 would over VGA.  Anyway, looks like the 360 is going to have to take a seat when it comes to playing my dvds now.




also the HDMI 360 upscales the DVDs as well. someone on the IGN insider boards posted comparisons of the upscaling on the 360 and Ps3 there basically the same ( When you are doing it on the elite's HDMI) . I will have to get this post and post it here for everyone to see.  

*
EDIT
*
got the post, the guy was not using the HDMI 360 , the VGA though he is and well VGA colors of course would look not as good as a Digital throughput of HDMI.

also DS , what calibration do you have your 360 and PS3 set up ( especially the 360, alot of igners I'm reading about are getting better results on 1080p/i sets with certain setups.)

but ya with VGA on the 360 the ps3 looks much better , properly calibrated it still looks a little bit better. But with the HDMI's its hardly noticeable.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

Well, I had the set professionally calibrated the other day, so I am getting the best out of what my TV can offer in terms of PQ.  It was harder for the guy to calibrate the VGA considering it had less "out of the box" features than the other connections like component or hdmi, but the VGA quality is much sharper and vibrant thanks to it.  

I had initially used the Monster Cable ISF HDTV calibration disc, but I was amazed to see how much of a difference professional calibration made.  Now that I had the RGB Full Color and Super White HDMI options activated in the new PS3 update, I was surprised that it made a noticeable improvement in PQ and in black levels.  The 52631 is no champion of black levels (my dad's Pio would spit on it), but I am more than satisfied with the new changes with the update.

According to posters on avsforum, most HDTVs should have Full Color set to limited because when turned on, it crushes blacks and eliminates shadow detail, which might seem okay to the untrained eye, but it isn't.  Apparently my 52631 accepts Full Color HDMI (which is very similar to the extended levels of the new 360 update) and with a little brightness adjustment, the Triple is a lot nicer when it comes to PQ with DVDs than the 360 (and I've been using the 360 to play upscaled DVDs before and was impressed).

I could take some pics when I get back home from work later on in the morning, but having gone back and forth between them earlier today, I can easily say the PS3 is the better DVD upscaler.  One person on the avsforum said it was better than their $1399 Denon DVD upscaler.  Take that quote for what it's worth, but the Triple is becoming more and more ABAP every update.

The 360's vga upscaling is still pretty damn good though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2007)

^ ya it is  for what its worth considering the price and all that , I just wanted to mention the HDMI thing there on the elite and all that. 


I use the upscaling on my HD monitor from time to time and its nice and took me a while to get it perfect and ya pro calibration tools for monitors really do well though they cost 300 bucks roughly =/ so I did not get that yet. Still overall its quite nice to play DVD's on HD sets and still look good.


----------



## Kaki (May 26, 2007)

I have an old (color) 26" TV, its not even flat screen....hehe so all this upscaling does not matter yet. Though, if I can get the money, I think I'd like to get a projector (with HDMI).


Please help! I am looking to get one on eBay....but this box looks different. Can someone explain this ps3 box? thanks...


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 27, 2007)

no. that box is the exact same as the one i have. its a shot of the side of the box.


----------



## Kaki (May 27, 2007)

ok thanks, its just such a fat box...I have not studied it much. 

I played the MLB demo today.....I was pitching and almost every time I would peg the batter. It was rather fun ...


----------



## Donkey Show (May 27, 2007)

LOL, that box is the same.  But why Ebay?  It's easy enough to get it anywhere else and you can get service plans just in case.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 27, 2007)

yeah its a fatbox and packed quite nicely.


----------



## Kaki (May 27, 2007)

> But why Ebay? It's easy enough to get it anywhere else and you can get service plans just in case.


 Just trying to save a bit more than 100 bucks like you did....


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 27, 2007)

haha. but if anything goes wrong.....then u lose more than 100 bucks.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, the PS3 itself seems rather well made, but I wouldn't want to take my chances on something that I've spent so much money on.


----------



## Kaki (May 27, 2007)

You should not fear the eBay....I just scored this, it's actually going to be a birthday present for myself from my parents, but I hunted for the right auction. 

I went with a very safe and almost new system. $515 with 2 controllers.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2007)

I don't fear Ebay since I get a lot of stuff from them.  I'd just rather take extra precaution with expensive products which is why I never buy things of that nature from there.  Congrats btw.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 28, 2007)

Kaki said:


> You should not fear the eBay....I just scored this, it's actually going to be a birthday present for myself from my parents, but I hunted for the right auction.
> 
> I went with a very safe and almost new system. $515 with 2 controllers.



that's awesome! that beats my deal of getting a brand new ps3 from target for 480 bucks...do u have a psp?


----------



## Kaki (May 28, 2007)

I guess it kinda does due to the controller...those things are hard to find less than 40 or 50.



> I'd just rather take extra precaution with expensive products which is why I never buy things of that nature from there. Congrats btw.


 Thanks, and I did take extra precaution. 

I can't wait....


----------



## rockstar sin (May 29, 2007)

*GTA IV: An Introduction to Liberty City*
Take a walk on the wild side as we take in a few of the sights and sounds of Rockstar's latest epic.



I'm about to shed a tear and kiss my PS3 because this is a beautiful game.


----------



## Kaki (May 29, 2007)

> *Number of Players: 1-2*
> Release Date:
> US: October 16, 2007
> MSRP: $59.99
> Also Available On: _Xbox 360, Xbox 360,_ PlayStation 3


Its interesting that they say its one or two players....what do you think?

Is gundam musou 2 player as well?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2007)

Yup, Gundam Musou has always been 2 players. =)


----------



## Kaki (May 31, 2007)

I'm seriously looking to getting this westinghouse 37" that DS showed me. It's good timing that I was not able to get these things before....it seems it had a flicker issue until one of these latest updates. 

Now, I'm just wondering what it would downsize 4:3 dvds to....


----------



## MS81 (Jun 1, 2007)

my 42 inch westinghouse that does 1080P will be perfect for my 360 and PS3.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't think I can quite afford a 42", but I think the 37" will be fine for the coming years..... I typicaly will sit 5 or 6 feet from it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I'm seriously looking to getting this westinghouse 37" that DS showed me. It's good timing that I was not able to get these things before....it seems it had a flicker issue until one of these latest updates.
> 
> Now, I'm just wondering what it would downsize 4:3 dvds to....



for 999.99 bucks that westinghouse is the best for your buck true HD and alot of great inputs. I plan to get one later on in the year!


----------



## Kaki (Jun 1, 2007)

> for 999.99 bucks that westinghouse is the best for your buck true HD and alot of great inputs. I plan to get one later on in the year!


Thanks for that, I respect your opinion and it boosts my resolution.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 1, 2007)

^Congrats on obtaining your PS3 at last, be sure to look out for the delivery person....they're a sneaky bunch when it comes to large items. heh


----------



## Kaki (Jun 1, 2007)

Are you referring to the ps3? It's coming in about a week...


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 1, 2007)

Indeed I was, have you picked a game(s) to buy?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2007)

Folklore demo out in japan's store. I want to try it


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Folklore demo out in japan's store. I want to try it



You could make a JP account.

Playing it now.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 1, 2007)

folklore is out moondoggie?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 1, 2007)

MS81 said:


> folklore is out moondoggie?



Indeed, in the Japanese PS Store. The Demo that is.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 1, 2007)

I guess it's time to make a Japanese PS account.  I made one for the 360 but it took forever to go through.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 2, 2007)

what the heck I do after I talk to the scarecrow dude?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 2, 2007)

MS81 said:


> what the heck I do after I talk to the scarecrow dude?



After leaving the bar, head slightly left toward the house with a car, then make another left and keep going down the path(You should he walking toward the camera). Your destination is the graveyardish area. You'll see the invisible man/scarecrow there again.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 2, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Leave the bar, then head slightly left toward the house with a car, then make another left and keep going down the path(You should he walking toward the camera). Your destination is the graveyardish area. You'll see the invisible man there again.



The hell Moondoggie, why don't I see a Gurren Brigade symbol in your sig


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> The hell Moondoggie, why don't I see a Gurren Brigade symbol in your sig



It'll get there eventually. heh
The true symbol is in the heart.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2007)

Didn't try it yet but for people who have, how do you like it? Heard it's really fun.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2007)

From what I've seen in vids is that the cutscenes pan out with no dialog in them, and are mostly still shots.

That is a HUGE turn off for me in terms of presentation.

Otherwise it looks fairly interesting. Gametrailers has some videos up showing what I mean by that bad presentation.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 2, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> From what I've seen in vids is that the cutscenes pan out with no dialog in them, and are mostly still shots.
> 
> That is a HUGE turn off for me in terms of presentation.
> 
> Otherwise it looks fairly interesting. Gametrailers has some videos up showing what I mean by that bad presentation.



There appear to be full audio and video cutscenes in cgi, but I believe due to demo size they were replaced with the comic-like stills. The demo without the videos is already a good 1gig.

The full game on a bluray should be much different.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2007)

Pretty much what moondoggie said i was about to post. Moon how do you like the game?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 2, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Pretty much what moondoggie said i was about to post. Moon how do you like the game?



I've enjoyed it so far.
The style is very smooth and reminds me of a Tim Burton film which I like.
The gameplay is the highlight for me with a mix of summoning and using the SIXAXIS is fun...though it can take some getting use to when trying to steal the soul of larger monsters.

Overall I think I will pick it up in October.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 2, 2007)

I got pretty far Moon, I died in fighting a whole buch of Tall monsters w/Keats.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 4, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I got pretty far Moon, I died in fighting a whole buch of Tall monsters w/Keats.



Yeah I died quite a couple of times on that part, my method now is to stay far away and use the ladybug monster to attack from a distance.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 4, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Yeah I died quite a couple of times on that part, my method now is to stay far away and use the ladybug monster to attack from a distance.



gotcha I will try.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 5, 2007)

*I JUST GOT MY PS3*
       

I'm renting tony hawk and ac4


It does seem to be rather hot.....how long and how offten have you run and played yours for? Also where do you have it? Mine is on a shelf above my tv, I have it in the horizontal position. It feels hot on the top side....I think I'll get a fan system very soon.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats! 

As for it running hot, it really shouldn't granted it's well ventilated.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 5, 2007)

Kaki said:


> *I JUST GOT MY PS3*
> 
> 
> I'm renting tony hawk and ac4
> ...



Congratz , 

Just do not enclose it in something or keep it in a tight spot. Alot of PS3's in walmarts , best buys, and other retail outlets,  even a few peoples houses that I know have overheated there PS3 because of this.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 5, 2007)

Should I put it on top of my entertainment stand instead? It would be in the open air, but up about 4 ft. I have a big fan on it atm.....feel like I should put an ice pack under it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 5, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Should I put it on top of my entertainment stand instead? It would be in the open air, but up about 4 ft. I have a big fan on it atm.....feel like I should put an ice pack under it.



Honestly , my personal preference ( I do this with 360 as well) I put it in a open area, like nothing around the system for about  4 to 8 inches. I kinda just figured that out with the amount of space the system takes up and the heat it can generate. 

The ps3 uses alot of power ( 330 watts). I would put it on top of your stand at the moment to see how it feels for you and move the fan to another location, just to give it enough breathing room.


See I take things like this seriously when it comes to expensive electronics, safety and what not are my first priorities when putting up my system etc.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratz, and yeah SS3 does what i do. Keep it well ventilated. It gets a bit hot but no difference between my PS2 or XBOX360. It should be fine, i left mine on for over 8 hours. I know people for over 72 hours.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll post a pic of my getto set up later.


----------



## Hi Im God (Jun 6, 2007)

Are there fan kits out for the ps3?  Like modded boxes and stuff?  Or when you all say 'fan' do you mean turn on the getto standing fan and face it at the system?  lol


----------



## Kaki (Jun 8, 2007)

well........I just got a 50" Philips plasma rather than the 1080p westy.....I nearly shat bricks. I'm on it now. DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 9, 2007)

I didn't know PS3's overheat.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 9, 2007)

You have no idea, someone actually opened it up and cooked something on it.

That isn't to say the 360 doesn't get hot. There are parts on it where you can actually pour a just-opened egg and it will be cooked in seconds


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 9, 2007)

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZtUIqJg_L4]PS3 Heat Test[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pein (Jun 9, 2007)

that guy is retarded keeping his ps3 like that


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 9, 2007)

Lol. He set it up like that for the sake of the test, so it'd get as hot as possible.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, I'd say be very careful....I don't like mine to get hot at all. I noticed that all of the demos around town that I liked to play died about around the time I got mine.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 9, 2007)

My PS3 doesn't overheat at all and I'm very happy for that.  Another thing you can do is turn on the AC for a little bit and when the room is cool enough, you play.


----------



## leetlegit (Jun 9, 2007)

my ps3 hasnt overheated... the area i put it in gives room for ventilation


----------



## Kaki (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm just going to get a random 15' HDMI cable to check out how it works on the PS3. 

I don't know about you all....maybe you live in different climates.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 11, 2007)

Random NG: Sigma commericial in Japan.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2007)

Haha nice commercial, i don't really like the Asian look on girls but she was actually pretty "pretty" lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks like Sony is making another MMO, but based on spies and shit this time.  Yay?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Looks like Sony is making another MMO, but based on spies and shit this time.  Yay?



I seen this, and I'm glad they are taking a different direction than FANTASY BASED MMORPGS! Of course I will beta this for PC when the time comes, I beta tested every sony MMORPG they made ( and other non sony ones) . Should be interesting but will it? I doubt it. 

Sony online entertainment ( these people should have done the online network for PS3, would have been much better than 360's) there best MMO in terms of player based and acceptance has been the EverQuest.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jun 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Random NG: Sigma commericial in Japan.


----------



## Pein (Jun 11, 2007)

@ staradder yes it comes out on the 26th of june

Link removed
267416.php?autoplay=true

the agency full details the spy mmo is looking pretty good so far


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 11, 2007)

That commercial was made of win.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 11, 2007)

Damn, the computer I'm on right now won't play the trailer. 

But,Next week my TV should be fairly burned in and I should get my HDMI. 
I also got resistance, and will get motorstorm and VF5. 

My name is *Kagehara*


----------



## ZE (Jun 13, 2007)

Lol, I can’t believe Chad is here. Chad, I need some cash, give me money since you are so rich.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 13, 2007)

chadwardenn said:


> no way man i need to use this money on som blunts just be ballin and youll get cash yo



fuck yeah I heard from legendary Mods that you were the man to see.


----------



## ZE (Jun 13, 2007)

I want some prove he really is Chad.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2007)

MS81 said:


> fuck yeah I heard from *legendary Mods *



  only one mod on the current staff has reached that status and he does not come to the gaming department much  Most of the old mods where LEGENDARY!

chad, that picture in your avy is that you? If so I know you !


----------



## ZE (Jun 13, 2007)

Some mods may be legendary but not as much as the real Chad.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm less than 2 months away from playing the collectors edition of Stranglehold.  I can't wait.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 13, 2007)

chadwardenn said:


> now dis threads ballin



Oh my God.........sweet fucking Jesus.....

?????????????????????._,,,,,--,,_..................................................
???????????????????..,,~??? | . . . . . "?;~-,_................. .......................
??????????????????..,~? . . . .|,,__ . .,/, . . .`~,?HOW DO I BE BALLIN?
?????????????????...,/? . . .,--??|. . . ??/. .`\,. . . .`~????....................
. ?????????????????/?/\,-~? . . .|. . . . /. . . . `~,,_,-\.................................
?????????????????/? / .\ . . . . . |___/ . . . . ,,,-?/ . . \................................
. ????????????????/? ./ . .?\,,,-~??| . ./??~-,,,-? . . | . . .|?. ..................... .....
???????????______,,,,~/---/ ,^,, .`~, . | . / . . . | . . . . \/| . /?..............................
???????._,,--?????? . . .,,-~?? . . / . .| .\ . .`-, . `,|-/,-? . _,,|,,,----? /??/??...............................
??????,~?? . . . . . ,,-~?? . . . . /_/. .\, .`-,,_,-`./ .,`~??,__,,,,-, ,/? /? .`-,,?. .........................
????...,-?? . . . . . . . .? . . _,,,--~|. |??~,?? ``~,---~????-| .\? . . . .,/?./?/?_. . . . `-,?........................
????./? . . . . . . . ,--~~??. . . . . | .| . . | . . ,\,/?_. . . | `-,`~--??,,/?/? . . ?~,. . . `-,?...................
????/ . . . .,,-~~?. . . . . . . . . .|_,| . . |. ,-? . . .?~-,|,--???~?\?? ,/? . . . . . .?~,. . `????~,,?.........
???...| . . ,-? . . . . . . . . . . . .,~?\,. \ . .|/?___,. . . . | . . . . \,/?~-,, . . . . . . ?~-,. . . . . ?~,?....
???...| .,/?. .,--,, . . . . . .,,,~?? . . .\. \?? .". . . . .`-,,. |,,--~?-,/? . . . . `~,. . . . ,--, .?~,, . . . . \.......
/?`~,,?...\/? . . .\,.;. .?~,, _,?--,,, . . . . \ /`\, . . . . . . . .?|. . ,,-?\,. . . . . . .?~,,,-?~./ . . .?~,,. . . .\,__
/??~,, ?~--,,,,,_ . . ?~-,_,-?-, . . . `-, . . ,/ ?. . `~--,,____,,|-~?\? . . ?\.. . . . . ,-?`~,. /?__,,,-----~??? ,, - ` \,
\,, `\_?-,,,, .\. .?~-,,,,|? . _,,-?-, . . . \ ,-? .??-, . . . /. . . . .|. . . .\ . . . ?-,.,,--?\, . . . /.???/. . ./_,,----~?? ._,-?
?`(. . \,,--,,_\. . .\. \ .? \?. . \ . `\ . . . \ . . . .?\. /. . . . . .|. . . . \. . . . ,-? .\. . .\,/. . ./ . . /_,,,----~???/-?....
?...\, . .?-,, .|. . .\. .\-_ \ . . \ . | . . . .\ . . . . /--,--/,,_. |__\-----\ . . ,-? . . \ . ./. . . / . . /__,,,--~~??/........
??..?-,, . . \ . . .\. .\. ?|?~-|~-| . . . . \ . . . / . ./,/? . ??| . .,\ .\, . \ . .\ . . ._\,-/ . . ( . . . | . . . . ,,--?{?.....
???....`-,/ . . . | . | . .|. . | . \ . . . . \ . . / . ./,_`-,-~\-??,,--?? . .\. . \ ~? . . .\. . . .\, . .\_,,-?? . . . . \........
????../ .`-,,, / .,/ . .|. . | ,-?|-,, . . .| . .|. . . . .?-) . (-? . . . . . \ . . |\, . . . . \ . .,,--?? . .`-,. . . . . .|?.....
????.| . . ./ ``??--,,/?__/-??,.| . .?~-,\ . .| .,-------/ . .\----~, .. . \ . .| .?-,,__,`-~?\, . . . . . .\ . . . . _/?.....
????.|-----| . . .|___|,,---|-|-, . . . ??\ / .| . .__{ . . }__ . | . . .\. . |,-,,.|. . . .\.,,-?\, . . . . . .|--??. .|?......
????..\, . .| . . .| . . | . . .|. .\, ?`-, . . \ . `\ .| . .`~?? . . / ./ . . . \ . .| . \,|-~??-,\. . .\, . . . . | . ._|?.....
?????\__\ . . /-,, .|__,,|,-~?| . . \, . . \, . . ` . . \ . . .? . . . . . .\. /| . . \ . . . . \ . ./?\, . . . |-??. .|?.....
?????..\, . \,/? . ??|. . . | . . .|, . . | . . .?\, . . . . .\. . . . . . . . . \/ |---,,,,\,,---~??\?. . . ?-, . | . . .|?....
?????...|\ . /--,, .| . . . | . . . |, .,? ?-, . . .\ . . . . .|. . . . . . . ./? . | . . . .\. . . . . \ . . . .?,,//??~/?.....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2007)

As some of you might already know, the latest Famitsu has announced Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection once more for the PSN was Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection Online! It's the same Tekken 5: DR on the PSN with these added features


> # Online VS Mode Play Added
> # Online Rankings Added
> # Practice Mode Added
> # Survival Mode Added


From SDtekken they also say this


> From the latest reports, we can see that T5DR ONLINE’s interface will support a battle lobby where you can create and search for “battle rooms” to duke it out with others players. Each player has their name listed as well as a flag, which is good news, and indicates international play is likely.
> 
> While in battle rooms you have the option of inviting friends, viewing other people’s profiles, kicking people from the battle room, and even changing your starting position from first player side or second player side.
> 
> One of the best features to be unveiled is the existence of VOICE CHAT and the ability to have ranking matches with other people ONLINE.







I think this is a sure sign of Tekken 6 having online play. I'll be playing everyone in T5R Online. Prepare to have a fight!


----------



## MS81 (Jun 14, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> As some of you might already know, the latest Famitsu has announced Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection once more for the PSN was Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection Online! It's the same Tekken 5: DR on the PSN with these added features
> 
> From SDtekken they also say this
> 
> ...


It's about damn time Namco got there ass in gear.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 16, 2007)

I got it.....and I'm sure everyone elese has at some point. 

That online tekken DR looks cool.....I'll check it out.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2007)

Gonna try to grab Sigma tomorrow on my lunch break.  Besides no human decaps, the JP version has everything the US collector's edition has, so why bother waiting 3 more weeks?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2007)

I thought ninja gaiden comes out next week. I'll be getting it next month though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2007)

No, the US version in next month.  The JP version came out last week.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 17, 2007)

> Besides no human decaps, the JP version has everything the US collector's edition has, so why bother waiting 3 more weeks?


 Well, I guess if one couldn't read Japanese very well and wanted to understand all the writing.... But good for you!

BTW, what are your high scores on the rachel mission. Mine is just 173k or something.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Well, I guess if one couldn't read Japanese very well and wanted to understand all the writing.... But good for you!


Oh yeah, forgot to mention you can change it all to english. XD



> BTW, what are your high scores on the rachel mission. Mine is just 173k or something.



Hmmm... I'd have to check when I get back home, but I do think it's higher than that.  Her dodge is horribly abusable and I love it.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 17, 2007)

> Oh yeah, forgot to mention you can change it all to english. XD


 Fuck! I've gotta go look for one. 

I'm sure yours is much higher.....I was just curious of the exact number ~ish.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm going to the American version  only because I put money down on it already.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 18, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Fuck! I've gotta go look for one.
> 
> I'm sure yours is much higher.....I was just curious of the exact number ~ish.



Ok, just got back home and my score is 1,159,815.  Fuck didn't realize it was that high.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 18, 2007)

Nothing less from our NF super smod......I'm gonna go look at the first page again. I'm pretty sure you are on it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 18, 2007)

Tekken 6 update buddies!!!!

Oh lawd xD


----------



## Kaki (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, I just read it.....I know we will have to get kuma...but I don't know about the other animals.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 18, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Nothing less from our NF super smod......I'm gonna go look at the first page again. I'm pretty sure you are on it.



No way, I'm actually 800 something on the list.  When I first got that score when the demo came out, I was 24th, but since I checked it yesterday, it has dropped a little.  XD  I raised my score last night though by 100,000 so I moved up 20 spots. =D

BTW, my PSN is gevurah22.

EDIT: Oh yeah, Rachel's a tranny. O_o


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh yeah, Rachel's a tranny. O_o



...NO ;____________;

Oh hey why am I complaining, he/she/it can join the legion of Bridget and Pico creating the Trap Trinity.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 18, 2007)

lol thanks.....and I see I was looking at the wrong place. But that is very nice.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ...NO ;____________;
> 
> Oh hey why am I complaining, he/she/it can join the legion of Bridget and Pico creating the Trap Trinity.



Trap Trinity? O_o  Sounds like a super move. XD

I'd switch out Pico with Poison from Final Fight though.  She/he is the queen of video game traps.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Trap Trinity? O_o  Sounds like a super move. XD
> 
> I'd switch out Pico with Poison from Final Fight though.  She/he is the queen of video game traps.



Yeah, imagine it like a team combo from MvC2. TRAP-O TRINITY-O, then they start doing...things....to the person on screen.

Wasn't there also a overly gay guy in Streets of Rage 3 that they removed him from the US version? Like, he wore stockings, and looked a little like Hard Gay.

As for best trap, Samus from Metroid should count >_>. Or Sypha from Castlevania III. The manual listed Sypha as a he, even the Japanese one did. And 'he' marries Trevor.

You know, there should be a top 10 traps in gaming list on GameFAQs. That would be the only list I can ever get behind there completely :3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 19, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Yeah, imagine it like a team combo from MvC2. TRAP-O TRINITY-O, then they start doing...things....to the person on screen.
> 
> Wasn't there also a overly gay guy in Streets of Rage 3 that they removed him from the US version? Like, he wore stockings, and looked a little like Hard Gay.
> 
> ...



LOL, we should make a thread just to list them all and vote. XD  Culian from Senko no Ronde and Bridget from GGX are probably some of the more recent traps I can think of.  As for Samus, I wouldn't call her a trap since she's a girl, period.

And oh shit look what I got!


----------



## Hi Im God (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes!  How far in the demo can you get?  I can't pass the locked door is that it?


----------



## Pein (Jun 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, we should make a thread just to list them all and vote. XD  Culian from Senko no Ronde and Bridget from GGX are probably some of the more recent traps I can think of.  As for Samus, I wouldn't call her a trap since she's a girl, period.
> 
> And oh shit look what I got!



donkey is that the whole game it dosent even come out for another 2 and a half weeks how did you get it i must know


----------



## Aman (Jun 19, 2007)

> *Ubisoft has gone into a frenzy of organisation and stamped release dates on all of its key upcoming titles.*



*Spoiler*: _Release List_ 






> September:
> 
> * Dark Messiah: Elements - 7th September (Xbox 360)
> * Settlers VI - 7th September (PC)
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> donkey is that the whole game it dosent even come out for another 2 and a half weeks how did you get it i must know



Japanese version for the win


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2007)

How's the game DS? Is it as good as they say? I plan on getting mine next month.

And for the Tekken 6 fans I have a HUGE FUCKING UPDATE coming out. Granted this thing is enourmous and I will say that everyone from DR is in there except Mokujin. 

Prepare for a huge massive update friends


----------



## Kaki (Jun 19, 2007)

> * Haze - 23rd November (PS3)
> * Haze - 30th November (PC, Xbox 360)


hmmmmm, I guess it's not going to lead on the ps3


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2007)

Huge Tekken 6 update have fun Tekken 6 fans

Link


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> Yes!  How far in the demo can you get?  I can't pass the locked door is that it?



Hell no, it's the full game.  It's the JP version, but it has everything the US collector's edition has, minus decaps.  I'm messing around on the airship right now and the game is pure awesome.


----------



## ZE (Jun 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> and the game is pure awesome.



Even for someone who played the xbox version? How much better is the ps3 version? The graphics are real next gen or just an update of the xbox graphics? I heard the graphics aren?t much different from before. 

I never played the xbox version, so if I had the ps3 gaiden would be probably one of the first games I would get.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2007)

ZE said:


> Even for someone who played the xbox version? How much better is the ps3 version? The graphics are real next gen or just an update of the xbox graphics? I heard the graphics aren?t much different from before.
> 
> I never played the xbox version, so if I had the ps3 gaiden would be probably one of the first games I would get.



Graphics from lighting to spell effects are alot better then black, alteast the demo i played.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 19, 2007)

The graphics are a noticeable improvement from NGB.  The demo doesn't show too much but once you start getting into the later levels, like the airship for example, the quality begins to stand out more.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 20, 2007)

Alright, lately ever since seeing FF9's ending on my PS3, the FMVs have started to do a pause type deal during the scenes.  When I say pausing, I mean like doing slow motion like pushing the pause button on and off so you can go by frames.  It's annoying me and I can't take watching the cool scenes being ruined like this.  I've tried Xenogears and Final Fantasy VI (Anthology) and they were doing the same thing in their intros.  

I don't remember this problem during some scenes in FF9 other then the ending, so I was hoping if anybody owns FF6 or maybe Xenogears, if they could run the game on their PS3 and tell me if it is doing the same thing for you because if not, then I might have to have my PS3 get looked at.  I know it can't be the disc because I just got Xenogears and it was factory sealed. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 20, 2007)

Just tried doing them myself since I have all those games.  No such issues here.  

Also, screen tearing seems to happen every so often in NGS, but it's bearable.  So far, the good outweighs those minor issues in the game by a lot.  Indeed this game is a must buy for all PS3 owners.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma sold roughly 20k its first week. You where one of those 20 k DS :amazed

Weekly Japan sales for that week should be out soon.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL yeah, I'm part of the group.  Shame they only sold 20k the first week (Trusty Bell sold a lot more, which is interesting).  Maybe it's because Rachel is a tranny. XD

Anyway, for those of you who are wondering, Rachel is a part of the main story.   You'll switch between her and Ryu at different chapters in the game.  Personally, I feel like I'm more efficient with Rachel than Ryu, but we'll see as I unlock more shit throughout the game.  The Dragon's Fang and Tiger Claw are awesome weapons though.  I love using those things and you get them so early in the game.

I probably could have gone through 75% of the game already, but I'm too anal about Karma points so I keep resetting on bosses and shit.

Oh yeah, new bundles in Japan coming out.



They should start pushing that here in the states.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Just tried doing them myself since I have all those games.  No such issues here.
> 
> Also, screen tearing seems to happen every so often in NGS, but it's bearable.  So far, the good outweighs those minor issues in the game by a lot.  Indeed this game is a must buy for all PS3 owners.



Thanks DS for trying and it looks like the games are working properly now after I did the 1.81 update.  I dunno if that had anything to do with it or maybe my PS3 needed a break.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2007)

lol system update.....meanwhile I'm all fucked up with 480i on my display settings. 

But I'm having fun with resistance and shit. VF5 should have gotten here....I hope to have it tomorrow and the HDMI sometime this week.


----------



## Pein (Jun 21, 2007)

Kaki said:


> lol system update.....meanwhile I'm all fucked up with 480i on my display settings.
> 
> But I'm having fun with resistance and shit. VF5 should have gotten here....I hope to have it tomorrow and the HDMI sometime this week.



you go online with resistance if so whats you're name i can send you a friend request

btw anybody else excited for time crisis 4  or am i the only person that still loves lightgun games

and donkey if you read this can we have a gamertag thread like where we put up our psn id's


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 21, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> you go online with resistance if so whats you're name i can send you a friend request
> 
> btw anybody else excited for time crisis 4  or am i the only person that still loves lightgun games
> 
> and donkey if you read this can we have a gamertag thread like where we put up our psn id's


I'm ready for TC4 to come already.  I'm gonna get two Guncon 3's for myself and Suz since all we did in Japan was play that game.

And I'll probably start up a new thread in a bit with the tags.  I'm just waiting on whether or not we'll split into subforums before making it.


----------



## Pein (Jun 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm ready for TC4 to come already.  I'm gonna get two Guncon 3's for myself and Suz since all we did in Japan was play that game.
> 
> And I'll probably start up a new thread in a bit with the tags.  I'm just waiting on whether or not we'll split into subforums before making it.




im angry that we get orange guncons and japan has those badass blue ones


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not getting an American one, that's for sure.  If not, I'll spray paint it.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jun 21, 2007)

wait. DS where do u live?

actually, TC4 is a game im going to buy. i can just imagine it being an awesome party game. can u imagine playing lightgun games drunk? haha


----------



## Kaki (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm good now....I found that I was a fool and the supplied cables are av....so my HDMI will fix me up. 



> you go online with resistance if so whats you're name i can send you a friend request


 Kagehara

It would be nice to have a gamer tag thread, and interesting to see what happens with the department.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 21, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> wait. DS where do u live?
> 
> actually, TC4 is a game im going to buy. i can just imagine it being an awesome party game. can u imagine playing lightgun games drunk? haha



Already done that.  It's pointless to play really.  Suz and I were totally smashed whenever we hit the arcades in Akihabara and we spent so much money on TC4 and HotD4 whilst slamming beer cans down.

And I live in So Cal. :amazed


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jun 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Already done that.  It's pointless to play really.  Suz and I were totally smashed whenever we hit the arcades in Akihabara and we spent so much money on TC4 and HotD4 whilst slamming beer cans down.
> 
> And I live in So Cal. :amazed



thats why you play at home! haha. whats HotD4? 
no wonder. i was trying to figure out how you could get japanese games so easily.


----------



## Rashman (Jun 21, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Some might now I worked during Black Friday recently. We actually had one PS3 in stock and sold it to a lucky customer. Sadly a riot ensued and the guy ended up using the PS3 as a weapon. I decided to snap a pic and share it with you all. I had a kick out of this.



hahaha this is so fucking hilarious  to think i'm just seeing this now.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 21, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> thats why you play at home! haha. whats HotD4?
> no wonder. i was trying to figure out how you could get japanese games so easily.



HotD4 is House of the Dead 4.  I know the owner of japanvideogames.com so I'm usually hooked up whenever they bring in new stuff (which is usually 2-3 days before Japan street date).

Anyway, time for more Sigma.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 21, 2007)

^ house of the dead 4? I been playing that in arcade for months!  Great game thats for sure! First time I played it was in a casino at alantic city


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I first played it in Sega World in London in 2005.  It's just an awesome game to play at the arcades.  I wish it would have a console release already.

I will repeat it again though, Sigma is fucking awesome.  46,000 last week ain't bad at all. =)


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, I first played it in Sega World in London in 2005.  It's just an awesome game to play at the arcades.  I wish it would have a console release already.
> 
> I will repeat it again though, Sigma is fucking awesome.  46,000 last week ain't bad at all. =)



Now that the Guncon 3 has been announced maybe the console port will end up on the ps3.

and damn...i never got up to finish NGB *weaksauce*.... just lost interest in it.

did they fix the camera system on the game?

Seems like 300+ games are coming to the ps3 before the end of the fiscal year


seems fishy to me ....


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 21, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Now that the Guncon 3 has been announced maybe the console port will end up on the ps3.
> 
> and damn...i never got up to finish NGB *weaksauce*.... just lost interest in it.
> 
> ...



Think a shitload of buyable PS1 games on the PS Network and other new smaller games as well.

As for the camera, no it's pretty wonky.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Think a shitload of buyable PS1 games on the PS Network and other new smaller games as well.
> 
> As for the camera, no it's pretty wonky.



Damn... one big issue i had with NGB is that by default moving the Right stick would trigger first person view... i hated that... such bad design choice... i'm sad it hasn't changed much more when itagaki said that he knew the problems with NG better than anyone else..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 21, 2007)

Uh, yeah it did.

NGB had the option of allowing you to move the camera in a third person view.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 21, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Uh, yeah it did.
> 
> NGB had the option of allowing you to move the camera in a third person view.



yes i know you have to press the right analog to change that.. but by default it was on 3rd person which is annoying... every-time you died and started again it was settled on 3rd person and you were in the middle of the action... when i changed the camera boom, it was on 1st person and i died or took unnecessary damage because of that... it should be on 3rd person by default or at least give the option to do so.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh, so you know of that annoyance too .

Good you know you can change the camera setup, at least you aren't like the average person who whines about something and doesn't know what he is doing. That annoyance got me too, but I didn't really have to change the camera around, unless I was looking at the landscape or actually getting lost.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 22, 2007)

*SCEA Clarifies "380 Games" Claim*




> Like we said, Kaz's claim of 380 PS3 games available by next March sounded kinda unclear. That's because he was speaking about total worldwide numbers. Turns out the US isn't going to be getting 380 games, you'll only be getting around 145. Which isn't as high as 380, but then, it is a lot more realistic.
> 
> 105 will be boxed, retail titles with the remaining 40 to appear on the PlayStation Network. SCEA also say around 15 of them will be first-party games.
> 
> ...




while exposed to Kryptonite, Superman bathes in lava.


Also media create Hardware figures for the week have been released ( the week NGS came out and Trusty bell )


----------



## Pein (Jun 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *SCEA Clarifies "380 Games" Claim*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if anyone thought more than 300 games were coming out in that time i want them to know they're retarded
but im only getting 15 or 16 games this year for ps3


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Think a shitload of buyable PS1 games on the PS Network and other new smaller games as well.



Yup, I was right.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yup, I was right.



*gives cookie*


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 22, 2007)

^ Hurray!

I'm really seeing the awesomeness that is the Dabilahro in NGS.  I wish I started using it earlier when I first got it.  It would have made the rest of my game so much easier plus with more Karma points.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 22, 2007)

Now...how many of those will be exclusives, and good ones that should sell the system?

3 bucks says a vast majority of the games coming down that tube WILL be found on other platforms before or during they show up on dat Triple.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd say PS3 has maybe 10 games i want this year. I haven't looked into any new ones at the moment but theres atleast 5 i really want. 360 i got like 15-20. Wii i got 3.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 22, 2007)

Right, I was just thinking about that on the way home. I'm not concerned about the size of the library. I've seen games coming out that I really want(but too bad most games come out September and October). More games would probably just be padding, like the claim of 380 games by March. 
I have not looked at what other games are coming out on 360 this year, but so far the only ones that I have wished would be on PS3 were rumble roses and Two worlds. That is why I have not had any interest in getting a 360 despite the low price and elite, but I'll see if any goodies will be out in the future. 

Meanwhile, I just got motorstorm and I'm having lots of fun, but not winning much.....


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2007)

this

Post your PSN tag there.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 25, 2007)

THANKS! 

And I'm still concerned about the heat of the PS3, so I figure I'll look into getting a pelican or Nyko cooler fan. I currently have a fan pointed at the left side (in the horizontal position).


----------



## MS81 (Jun 27, 2007)

Soul Calibur IV pics


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 27, 2007)

Those are some ugly scans. (especially since they were ripped from EGM)

Anyway, Ivy... wow at the funbags.

Here are some screenies I took from Sigma today, just so you have an idea of how the game looks in the later levels.


----------



## Akira (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn its looking even better than tekken


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 27, 2007)

Cyberconnect looking for staff for ps3 game.... and DS too.... 

Narultimate hero accell 2 maybe on a PS3 near you? also .hack


----------



## MS81 (Jun 27, 2007)

hell Narutimate hero acell2 for PS3 is going to be the bomb.

wow I pre-ordered Naruto 360 now I'll pre-order this when this arrive.


----------



## Pein (Jun 27, 2007)

thank god for region free ps3 games i dont know how i would've played na2 on ps3 if it was region locked


----------



## Kaki (Jun 27, 2007)

If it's not PS3 then it will still be region locked...


----------



## Pein (Jun 27, 2007)

Kaki said:


> If it's not PS3 then it will still be region locked...



god i dont want another ps2 narutimate hero it's time to reinvent the series cyberconnect2


----------



## ChicketyChina (Jun 27, 2007)

what hdmi cable do u guys recommend for a ps3? cause i need one


----------



## Kaki (Jun 27, 2007)

> god i dont want another ps2 narutimate hero it's time to reinvent the series cyberconnect2


They don't need to reinvent it. I'd be more than happy if they just advanced it as they have been, but didn't get rid of things. I just want it to be more HD compatable, and just a bit smoother in general. They have been moving in this direction.


----------



## Pein (Jun 27, 2007)

ChicketyChina said:


> what hdmi cable do u guys recommend for a ps3? cause i need one



any hdmi cable is fine i bought mine for $10 off amazon and it looks great

@ kaki i need some new gameplay and a better rpg mode some deeper combat new graphics it looks loke they have been using the same engine for all the games
and online play


----------



## Kaki (Jun 28, 2007)

> any hdmi cable is fine i bought mine for $10 off amazon and it looks great


 Yup, you can get it realy cheep depending on how long you want it and all...I got the philips just so it matches my tv; a kind of superstition. 



> @ kaki i need some new gameplay and a better rpg mode some deeper combat new graphics it looks loke they have been using the same engine for all the games
> and online play


What do you mean new gameplay? They up it a bit each time.  If they completely revamped the engine it wouldn't be Narutimatte anymore. If it's not broken, don't fuck it up. I don't know how much your are looking for in the RPG mode, but I think they have been progressively more expansive. I do hate it when they cut out ougi and jutsu from previous games though.  I care more about improving the minigames than the RPG; it's all about the fighting anyway. I have faith that the next game will continue to up the graphics, but I do hope it will have completly smooth lines and be HD compatable. And what do you mean you need deeper combat? 

I would cream my jeans for good online though...


----------



## Pein (Jun 28, 2007)

give me some different combo's
im a bit tired of the cut scenes
and there rpg mode is crap they make .hack games they can certainly flesh out the rpg mode 
they had btter bring their game if this is for the ps3 and its the sameold i wont be buying it


----------



## Kaki (Jun 28, 2007)

> im a bit tired of the cut scenes


 They are an integral part of the game! And they don't come into play very offten anyway; they are quite rare. I wish they had the option to still have the 3+ step ougi. If you want a real RPG, go play an RPG. 
If they make one for the PS3 that is not the same old, I may question if it's worth the buy.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, beat Sigma yesterday and tried out Hard Mode. WTF on the ramping up of the difficulty? I was expecting something along the lines of the demo, but shit this is ridiculous.

Loving every minute of it though. =D


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 28, 2007)

That's awesome, I can't wait to get mine next week. 

I got the Darkness yesterday and I'm finally going to play it soon. It was my birthday present to myself so I'll post my impressions after I play a bit.


----------



## Pein (Jun 28, 2007)

Kaki said:


> They are an integral part of the game! And they don't come into play very offten anyway; they are quite rare. I wish they had the option to still have the 3+ step ougi. If you want a real RPG, go play an RPG.
> If they make one for the PS3 that is not the same old, I may question if it's worth the buy.


i want a naruto rpg not anything else


----------



## conceptz (Jun 28, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's awesome, I can't wait to get mine next week.
> 
> I got the Darkness yesterday and I'm finally going to play it soon. It was my birthday present to myself so I'll post my impressions after I play a bit.



Was planning to get that but I guess I'll wait untill you review it. 


DLing GTA IV trailer and Gundam Demo.... sweeet..


----------



## ChicketyChina (Jun 28, 2007)

i got me rainbow six vegas and the online is freakin amazing


----------



## Pein (Jun 28, 2007)

ChicketyChina said:


> i got me rainbow six vegas and the online is freakin amazing



really i dont have it i might get it when warhawk comes out since i dont have the headset 
anyway i finished playing the gundam demo and im loving it


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Devil May Cry 4 - Gameplay*



Has anyone seen this yet? Nero is ridiculous...watch for the end. 

And how's the Darkness?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2007)

^Nice, looking sick, and yeah Darkness is pretty great.


----------



## conceptz (Jun 29, 2007)

is it just me or does GTA IV look a little graphically challenged. From the 2nd trailer, it looks as though it is high-end PS2 graphics.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok, I'll look at the trailer, but from the shots I've seen its waaaay beyond any GTA graphics. 

BTW, Today we get the Resistance update!


----------



## Pein (Jun 29, 2007)

i got the darkness pretty fun game multiplayer is pretty bland though


----------



## Kaki (Jun 29, 2007)

FUCK, for the last hour I've failed to get online with resistance.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 30, 2007)

*Heavenly Sword

*










For More:


----------



## Kaki (Jun 30, 2007)

Holy  shit that's serious!

Well, does anyone have tips on sharing vids from my computer?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2007)

The Darkness is amazing so if you can get the game get it. It's a good fps with a nice story along with great fun. Everything's in place and it's a nice concept, as good as they say. 

I'd give it a 9/10. It's worth the purchase. Sorry I can't go into anymore detail, I gotta play more of it but if you want a choice between it and Ninja Gaiden Sigma, get both


----------



## Kaki (Jul 1, 2007)

I may just rent it and run through the story, and buy sigma. 

Well, I just got an intercooler and hooked it up. I'm going to see if it can cool the heat down some.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm getting Sigma today guys and today is my only day off to play it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2007)

^ I hate that when you only get one good day off to play a game  I remeber  not showing up to school one day just to be the first to play FF 7


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 3, 2007)

im gonna go rent sigma today actually. i cant justify spending 60 bucks on a game...lol....sad


----------



## conceptz (Jul 3, 2007)

Heavenly Sword pics look awesome. I'm still mad Micah and Jessica (from Heroes) got to play it before any of us!


Getting Sigma today!!!


----------



## Kaki (Jul 3, 2007)

My plan is to rent darkness and RSV, and buy sigma and Gundam musou. 

Anyone have advice on a good mic? I'm going to best buy to look because I have two 25$ gift cards there. I may just get a logitec usb one, I hear they are 13 feet long wich should work for me.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 3, 2007)

I almost bought NGSE but the guys at the store said don't do it.  I'll play it and see how it is but Gamespot gave it a 9.0 and IGN gave it a 9.3, saying it's the best Ninja Gaiden that ever came out.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 3, 2007)

lol, it's funny when guys at the store say not to buy something.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> I almost bought NGSE but the guys at the store said don't do it.  I'll play it and see how it is but Gamespot gave it a 9.0 and IGN gave it a 9.3, saying it's the best Ninja Gaiden that ever came out.



I think they were stating don't get the collectors edition.

Let me state this; you are retarded if you never play Ninja Gaiden/Black/Sigma, you should be banned from this forum if you haven't, and lose the ability to play games forever.

So you best fucking play it lass.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 3, 2007)

I want to get TransFormers and Ninja Gaiden, but I've spent a lot of money as it is...well kinda...considering I had to buy an extra Pepsi Optimus Prime for Ebay...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I think they were stating don't get the collectors edition.
> 
> Let me state this; you are retarded if you never play Ninja Gaiden/Black/Sigma, you should be banned from this forum if you haven't, and lose the ability to play games forever.
> 
> So you best fucking play it lass.




 I never played NG all the way through because it was on a Big green/black console that no one around my area owned


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2007)

You don't need the Collector's Edition. You can just get the regular edition and put the code in to get the extra missions and then the videos were already releases online apparently. It's definately not worth it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I never played NG all the way through because it was on a Big green/black console that no one around my area owned



Did you play it though?

That's fine


----------



## nyccapo91 (Jul 3, 2007)

garden pics here
the last remnant trailer


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2007)

Heh, I saw one of the trees pop up into higher detail when the camera went closer before my eyes twitched at that mans voice.

Not to sound rude, but of all the games to use UE3, this doesn't have ANYTHING close to the omph seen with most UE3 games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I think they were stating don't get the collectors edition.
> 
> Let me state this; you are retarded if you never play Ninja Gaiden/Black/Sigma, you should be banned from this forum if you haven't, and lose the ability to play games forever.
> 
> So you best fucking play it lass.





I totally support this.  Play NG whatever or permaban from the gaming dept. 

Anyway, the JP version had all of the collector's stuff unlocked to begin with so I've been money with it.

Another thing is I can't beat stupid Doku in Chapter 2.  I want to know what special thing Team Ninja added if you do beat him.  He always gets me with his crappy one hit kill move as I get him down to 10% health.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 3, 2007)

^who is that? and i dont remember  fighting Doku in chapter two. unless this is new. i remember fighting the stupid horseman.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2007)

You fight the horseman and now you fight Doku at the end of the chapter.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 3, 2007)

^r u serious? hmm...apparently hollywood video wont carry it till friday which is gay...i wish games were 50 bucks again....lol


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You fight the horseman and now you fight Doku at the end of the chapter.



I won't continue hard mode until I beat Doku at the end of Chapter 2.  I get so fucking close!  If it wasn't for Doku's one hit insta-kill move, I'd have won a long time ago. 

For some reason, I think you can get True DS if you win.  I dunno... it's just a hunch.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I won't continue hard mode until I beat Doku at the end of Chapter 2.  I get so fucking close!  If it wasn't for Doku's one hit insta-kill move, I'd have won a long time ago.
> 
> For some reason, I think you can get True DS if you win.  I dunno... it's just a hunch.


It could be true, you never know. The game's packed full of stuff so I think it's possible too. 

I pick mine up tomorrow. I just can't wait to get home and pop it in after work. I'm going to use alot more of the weapon a bit more this time, last time I didn't use much rofl.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I never played NG all the way through because it was on a Big green/black console that no one around my area owned



Don't get it...NG is single player?  It's like saying i wouldn't buy a Wii just cause no one i know wants/has it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 4, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It could be true, you never know. The game's packed full of stuff so I think it's possible too.



Fucking finally beat Chapter 2 Doku on Hard.  I just unlocked Very Hard as the reward, so no True DS. 

I still feel pretty badass after killing him.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 4, 2007)

^isnt the true DS come out later when u get the jewel? so u get awards for beating each chapter?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Fucking finally beat Chapter 2 Doku on Hard.  I just unlocked Very Hard as the reward, so no True DS.
> 
> I still feel pretty badass after killing him.


Well maybe you have to beat Very Hard after that and see if it works lol. I guess it wasn't worth it


----------



## Kaki (Jul 4, 2007)

> It's like saying i wouldn't buy a Wii just cause no one i know wants/has it.


NO, the wii is not for 1 player. 


I just got VF5 and I've been playing it constantly since. 
Can someone tell me how to select dural in vs mode?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 4, 2007)

^ You can never use Dural.



> Well maybe you have to beat Very Hard after that and see if it works lol. I guess it wasn't worth it



Just beat him on Very Hard.  Unlocked Master Ninja.  I wouldn't say it was all bad.  My confidence in ass-kicking has risen to new levels.  XD


----------



## Kaki (Jul 4, 2007)

lol thanks. 

And great job DS!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Fucking finally beat Chapter 2 Doku on Hard.  I just unlocked Very Hard as the reward, so no True DS.
> 
> I still feel pretty badass after killing him.



Wow...if he was that hard in the area that they turned from cutscene to battle...I can't wait till you get to the part of where he was a boss in the original/Black. And TWO SWORDS.

This might seem like a cowards question but, is there an easy mode to Sigma? >_>


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 4, 2007)

Just like Black, there's Ninja Dog mode.


----------



## Pein (Jul 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Just like Black, there's Ninja Dog mode.


I'm rocking ninja gaiden through hard i need the challenge
only pussy's go through it on ninja dog


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 4, 2007)

You must have patience to play that fucking game.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 4, 2007)

I just got my copy and I'll be popping mine in pretty soon.


----------



## conceptz (Jul 5, 2007)

the Future Shop and Best Buy over here in Canada still haven't got Gaiden yet .


----------



## MS81 (Jul 5, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> I'm rocking ninja gaiden through hard i need the challenge
> only pussy's go through it on ninja dog



if you want all the outfits you have to beat it on ninja dog.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 5, 2007)

Bye bye 599 US dollars.

Hey 499 US dollars.



Even if it seems to be for a few days.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

Damness, wish it was that when i bought it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 5, 2007)

It appears it's not for some sale, but rather an actual drop price cut.

Still not enough for me to buy it for that price, as there isn't anything rounding up on the released software box for me to have any interest in owning it yet. There are good games, but worthy of that price? Hell fucking no.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 5, 2007)

HAHA. YES! i still got it for cheaper. but sad, i could only gloat for 2 months...oh well. makes my purchase of $480 seem so much less significant.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 5, 2007)

Geez, I got mine as soon as I could, though it was for 500 also. 


> makes my purchase of $480 seem so much less significant.


 Ya, if I consider mine 480, then I got a controller for 35. 

I have motorstorm, Resistance and VF5. 

I guess you have more patience and less fortune and money than some of us. No biggie. 

Also, that pic made me think about coming study play dynamics in college, and the security of bringing one to a dorm room.


----------



## Hylian (Jul 5, 2007)

so that price is now the real price, and not just a special sale going on for a week?

it's still too much, but might think of buying one if sony's E3 shows more awesome games that are exclusive to it, other than FF XIII and MGS

hopefully in E3 they show gameplay of FFXIII, and i really hope it doesnt play like FF XII and goes back to traditional turned-based rpg fighting


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 5, 2007)

MS81 said:


> if you want all the outfits you have to beat it on ninja dog.



No you don't.  Finishing it on either normal or ninja dog gets you the same outfit.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 5, 2007)

so i just started playing NGS today. im at the 4th chapter. brings back so many memories of playing it on xbox....


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 6, 2007)

Got Ninja Gaiden Sigma today and I am already frustrated after the first boss lol.  Never thought this game would be tough, but I'm sure I'll start getting better at it.  Great game and finally got an action game for the PS3.


----------



## Pein (Jul 6, 2007)

fucking the darkness it needs a map bad i hate having to wander endlessly
and now this place im at is covered in red clouds i cant see anything 
just finished the airship in sigma that last boss all i did was spam ninpo


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> fucking the darkness it needs a map bad i hate having to wander endlessly
> and now this place im at is covered in red clouds i cant see anything
> just finished the airship in sigma that last boss all i did was spam ninpo



YES i agree, they have a map but a shitty one, they could of put a better one in it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey you whores, post your gamertags in the PSN tag thread in the online gaming dept.

I NEED PSN FRIENDZ!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 7, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Got Ninja Gaiden Sigma today and I am already frustrated after the first boss lol.  Never thought this game would be tough, but I'm sure I'll start getting better at it.  Great game and finally got an action game for the PS3.


lol you do get used to the game, but the game also knows this and progressively continues to tear you a new one.  Easily one of the most brutally tough games of the last generation.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 7, 2007)

> Hey you whores, post your gamertags in the PSN tag thread in the online gaming dept.


I second this, but DS do you play many games online at the moment? I'm hoping to get a bluetooth headset soon (plantronics explorer 320, cheep and good reviews), like tomorrow. So I'll stop playing VF5 constantly and go back to some resistance.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 7, 2007)

I love Ninja Gaiden Sigma, love it absolutely. 

And I'm posting my info in the PSN thread right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Put my info there, need to pick up ninja gaiden soon.


----------



## conceptz (Jul 7, 2007)

so I'm in Chapter 3 of Ninja Gaiden and I just picked up the Dragon's Claw & Tiger's Fang. I like how there is no backstory to those swords and how they were just lying there in a box. 

Should I strengthen my Dragon Sword or the Claw & Fangs??

My karma so far is 656058.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 8, 2007)

strengthen the dragon blade first. later on, its so easy to get essence it doesnt even matter.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 8, 2007)

conceptz said:


> so I'm in Chapter 3 of Ninja Gaiden and I just picked up the Dragon's Claw & Tiger's Fang. I like how there is no backstory to those swords and how they were just lying there in a box.
> 
> Should I strengthen my Dragon Sword or the Claw & Fangs??
> 
> My karma so far is 656058.



I thought the dual katanas were more useful than the DS considering I went through half the game as my main until I got the Dabi.  I never really had an issue with leveling all my weapons up at the same time since I had a lot of essence on me, even at the early levels.


----------



## Pein (Jul 8, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Hey you whores, post your gamertags in the PSN tag thread in the online gaming dept.
> 
> I NEED PSN FRIENDZ!!!



im your friend


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 8, 2007)

I usually try not to post rumors, but I thought this was interesting. heh

*Rumor: SIXAXIS rumble version now in the hands of developers*

The following video has sparked speculation that Free Radical have got their hands on a rumble enabled version of the PS3's SIXAXIS contoller. At the beginning of the video clip, Haze is being shown in conjunction with a standard SIXAXIS, but then at around the ten minute mark, the developers are testing out the game with a mysteriously blurred out controller.

http://westbound.proboards34.com/index.cgi?board=raw&action=display&thread=1183482765&page=5]this thread

---
I guess I should seriously pick up Ninja Gaiden soon.


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 8, 2007)

$499 at random Targets right now


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2007)

^Two friends going to get one now, yayas


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 8, 2007)

How long is the pricedrop gonna last? I don't get paid until about two more weeks and I'm dying to get a PS3.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 8, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> How long is the pricedrop gonna last? I don't get paid until about two more weeks and I'm dying to get a PS3.



Well Circuit Citys wide, July 15th to July 21st.
It's close, but you might make it in time.


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 8, 2007)

Crap.  I'm gonna miss it then.  I get paid on the 22nd.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 8, 2007)

Starter
THE EYE OF JUDGMENT *BIOLITH REBELLION* Set 1 (_new subtitle it seems_)
Released date : 25/10/2007
Price : 9980 yen

Set 2 at PSN = 100 yen
Set 3 at PSN = 100 yen

The Eye Of Judgment site : 

Source

(jacked from neogaf)

Looks nice. =)


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks cool, how much it 9,980 yen in US dollars?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh lowd, why is dat Triple controller moving on its own, let alone being blurred out.

Is dat sum rumble?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Looks cool, how much it 9,980 yen in US dollars?



Roughly around 81 dollars.




gaara d. lucci said:


> Crap.  I'm gonna miss it then.  I get paid on the 22nd.



That's sad to hear, though you should still check just in case, you never know you might be lucky. Some of the stores seem to be doing how they please.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 8, 2007)

It always like this...

Sony does something that anyone and everyone find a good choice to make.

Then in less than 3 weeks they do something that puts the palm back to the face.


----------



## Hylian (Jul 8, 2007)

i dont get it, so the price drop might be a BAD thing?

i might be able to get one now


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2007)

Well i guess i'm picking up NG:Sigma tomorrow, just looks to good.


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 8, 2007)

Ah, permanent price drops, just what I wanted to hear.  PS3 is already mine then.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 8, 2007)

That price decided my friend to get a PS3 and I'm glad. Now I can truly get into business with some gameplaying. 

Anyone excited for E3?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 8, 2007)

Great, so America is getting the 80GB, which makes my PS3 obsolete, being the cheaper model now T_T damn you Sony, you know I like having the top line model of a gaming system...

Rumble PS3 controller sounds awesome and the picture of that Eye Toy Card Game looks sweet.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 9, 2007)

> Wow... do they not want to make moneys anymore? 20 gigs + Motorstorm does not = $100.


It may not sell well, but compared to the same price without those it's rather nice. 

I hope my best friend can get one soon...but then he'll need to get internet.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2007)

Rinku said:


> i dont get it, so the price drop might be a BAD thing?



To informed gamers and whatnot, this is good for those who have been waiting on the fence for a $100 price drop on the 60 GB.  I bought my 60GB at $499 6 months ago so I know that it's the sweet spot for me personally.  But having two SKUs again at $499 and $599 doesn't look any different to casuals from when it first released last year.  

I don't see how they plan on pushing sales if there is no real difference in prices, even though the actual units themselves are a great value (if you take advantage of them).  They should have put a Blu-Ray movie or two in the $599 bundle because like I said earlier, 20GB + Motorstorm does not equal $100.



> Great, so America is getting the 80GB, which makes my PS3 obsolete, being the cheaper model now T_T damn you Sony, you know I like having the top line model of a gaming system...



Um... for less than $100 you can always pop in a bigger hard drive in your PS3.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Um... for less than $100 you can always pop in a bigger hard drive in your PS3.



Really?  

I thought the hard drive was built in and can't be removed unlike the 360's?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought the hard drive was built in and can't be removed unlike the 360's?



No, the PS3 hard drive can switch out, the 360 can to but only exchange with another Microsoft harddrive, unlike PS3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought the hard drive was built in and can't be removed unlike the 360's?



LOL, read your manual.  It even shows you how to do it. XD

I have a 160GB 2.5" HD installed in mine.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, read your manual.  It even shows you how to do it. XD
> 
> I have a 160GB 2.5" HD installed in mine.



I need to look at my console manuals more often


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2007)

Look at the controller and the red light in the middle... new sixaxis?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

I knew i should of waited 

Owell, the box looks smex  tthough


----------



## Kaki (Jul 9, 2007)

> Look at the controller and the red light in the middle... new sixaxis?


 The controller in the bundle will not light up. Developers and reviewers get controllers that have a light up button. Then again, they could introduce this to the market with the new package...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2007)

Kaki said:


> The controller in the bundle will not light up. Developers and reviewers get controllers that have a light up button. Then again, they could introduce this to the market with the new package...



I don't see why it wouldn't considering the original sixaxis was supposed to light up like that.  If you take apart your controller and look at the PS button, you'll see where an led was supposed to be soldered (and you can do it yourself).  I think if they're going to show a picture of that, it would do that out of the box.  It also could differentiate the difference between the rumble and non-rumble versions of the sixaxis.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 9, 2007)

That's interesting, although I kinda like it that it doesn't light up and you can just tell if the controller is on from the light on top.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 9, 2007)

We can all hope for rumble, but it's not confirmed if they controller even lights up yet.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Rumour: Mario Kart Wii In Europe This Year
> 
> Wow... do they not want to make moneys anymore?  20 gigs + Motorstorm does not = $100.
> 
> ...




The software emulation sucks man =/ Seriously its not that great on 360 kinda ticks me off but o well  

I agree about them not making money off these deal but lets look at this a little more in depth. 

They had a 499.99 model previously and it did worse than the 600 dollar model. This of course was most likely the hardcore Sony fans purchasing the system. They lower the 60 gig model price to 499.99, now lets be fair about this the people who purchased the ps2's ( casual, etc) will not purchase a ps3 for 499.99.. The price is still to high for them to dent into the market.


Xbox360 is priced at 499.99 for the good Sku, the core is 399.99 but yet in the sales its not doing that great ( double what the ps3 is currently doing but no where good as the PS2 or Wii is) ...


Myself ? I really like the price drop and the game in it. It Will most likely converge me to purchase a PS3 after Christmas or something, but for Sony to really penetrate the American market, the 499.99 price tag will not do it. It will help but going by there last 499.99 model it did not take off well at all. With a game? maybe but I doubt it.  


On the Financial side of things? There last reports said that they lost over 2 billion last fiscal year and, there looking to lose another billion this fiscal year. This was before they announcement of  a price drop, so how much will they lose? More than what Microsoft is losing but the thing is Microsoft can afford it when Sony  cannot ( Video game market is there most profitable market, the others are grim) ...



I wish the best for Sony, but there pockets are going to be mighty empty for a while. Plus I pity the people who already purchased one , spending 600 bucks and then a couple of months later they drop it another 100 ( hell they dropped in 100 bucks in japan before launch  )




About the rumble? Ummm, DS I remeber you posted an article a while back about Immersion getting sued by Microsoft because of them thinking about putting it in the Sixaxis controller. Saying that it goes against whatever court deal was done back when immersion sued Sony and Microsoft.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 9, 2007)

I luv my sigma, already beat the crap out of it now I'm playing on Hard mode.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2007)

*Square-Enix E3 lineup announced (only handheld titles playable  )*




*Spoiler*: __ 



LOS ANGELES, July 9 /PRNewswire/ -- Square Enix, Inc., the publisher of Square Enix(TM) interactive entertainment products in North America, announced today a diverse lineup for the E3 Media & Business Summit that contains the latest entries from its celebrated DRAGON QUEST(R) and FINAL FANTASY(R) franchises, as well as the resurgence of beloved classics that have helped define the legacy of one of gaming's most innovative companies. Additionally, Square Enix, Inc. announced that FRONT MISSION(R), the origin of the renowned mech strategy saga, is currently in development for North American audiences and will be playable for the first time in English.

On display at the Barker Hangar at booth #113 from July 11 - 13, the following titles will have playable kiosks: DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker, FINAL FANTASY II, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS(TM), FINAL FANTASY TACTICS(R): THE WAR OF THE LIONS(TM), FRONT MISSION and HEROES of MANA(TM). Featuring six playable titles, Square Enix is delivering a wealth of deep and engaging experiences for the Nintendo DS(TM) and PSP(R) (PlayStation(R)Portable) system to all of this year's attendees.

*E3 2007 Lineup*


*
DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker*


Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: November 6, 2007


DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker is the latest installment in the venerable RPG franchise, developed exclusively for the Nintendo DS and arriving in North America on November 6, 2007. Scout, train and synthesize a colorful array of over 200 classic DRAGON QUEST monsters as you compete in the Monster Scout Challenge. Already achieving sales of more than 1 million units in Japan, DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker is a breakout title that combines the depth of a classic DRAGON QUEST RPG with the addictiveness of a monster-catching adventure.

*DRAGON QUEST SWORDS: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors*


Platform: Wii
Genre: "Virtual Experience" RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: TBA


Developed from the ground up to take advantage of the Wii(TM) and its motion-sensing technology, DRAGON QUEST SWORDS: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors(TM) is set to slice its way onto Nintendo's next-generation platform. This exclusive title utilizes the Wii's motion-sensing controls as players use the Wii Remote(TM) to slash, parry and blast their way through a land filled with trademark DRAGON QUEST foes. Developed with both longtime fans and casual players in mind, DRAGON QUEST SWORDS: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors is poised to take video gaming to an entirely new level of fun and interaction.

*FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES: Ring of Fates*

Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: Action-RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: Spring 2008


Few titles epitomize the very essence of multiplayer camaraderie like the FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES(R) series. Released in 2004 as an innovative title that took advantage of the Nintendo GameCube(TM)-to-Game Boy(R) Advance connectivity, FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES bred an entirely new gameplay experience that expanded the horizons of conventional RPG gaming. Primed for a release on the Nintendo DS, FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES: Ring of Fates(TM) is poised to continue this tradition by providing fans with two distinctly unique games: a fully fleshed single-player RPG experience and an addictive multiplayer element for up to four players.

*FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS*

Platform: PSP system
Genre: Tactical RPG
ESRB Rating: T (Teen)
Release Date: October 9, 2007


FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS is a portable update to 1997's turn-based strategy game FINAL FANTASY TACTICS -- an undisputed classic that gave birth to the world of Ivalice. In this first title of the IVALICE ALLIANCE(TM), players take center stage as the events of an epic conflict threaten to destroy the lands and peoples of Ivalice -- the same world featured in such classic titles as FINAL FANTASY XII and FINAL FANTASY TACTICS ADVANCE. FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS features PSP system-exclusive content such as stunning CG sequences, powerful new jobs, a widescreen presentation, head-to-head multiplayer, new storyline elements, and an all-new English translation. FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS will be released simultaneously in North American and European territories.

*FINAL FANTASY II*


Platform: PSP System
Genre: RPG
ESRB Rating: T (Teen)
Release Date: July 24, 2007


Originally released in 1987 in Japan, FINAL FANTASY was hailed by gamers and critics alike as one of the first RPGs to create a fantasy world that captured the imagination of players around the globe. Now its sequel, FINAL FANTASY II, seeks to continue the Square Enix tradition of providing quality RPG experiences on a wide variety of formats and platforms. Featuring completely redrawn graphics, 16:9 widescreen presentation and an all-new dungeon, FINAL FANTASY II carries on the legacy of the award-winning franchise that has shipped more than 75 million units worldwide.

*FINAL FANTASY XI: WINGS OF THE GODDESS*


Platform: PlayStation 2 system, Windows, Xbox 360
Genre: MMORPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: Winter 2007


Experience the next chapter in the immersive and ever expanding world of Vana'diel(R) in FINAL FANTASY XI: WINGS OF THE GODDESS(TM), a content-rich expansion pack that brings exciting new features to the world of FINAL FANTASY XI. Delve into new quests, meet new players, view new sights and experience the fourth chapter in the award-winning MMORPG that has a community of more than 500,000 active subscribers and over 1.7 million characters from around the world. FINAL FANTASY XI is the only title capable of triple-platform simultaneous multiplayer, allowing players to take up arms together on the PlayStation(R)2 computer entertainment system, Windows(R) and Xbox 360(R) video game and entertainment system from Microsoft, whether they are in North America, Europe or Japan.

*FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS*


Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: November 20, 2007


Following the story of the beloved classic that captivated more than 5 million players around the world, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS continues the tale that won numerous accolades from the industry's top publications. Developed exclusively for the Nintendo DS, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS is an all-new experience that uses the unique features of the Nintendo DS to their fullest. Utilizing full Touch Screen functionality, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS allows players to control massive armies, unleash special moves and activate Gambits, all with the use of the stylus. As the next installment in the IVALICE ALLIANCE, the world of Ivalice comes alive through the respected musical stylings of Hitoshi Sakimoto, the guidance of Akitoshi Kawazu and the direction of Motomu Toriyama, director of FINAL FANTASY X-2 and the upcoming FINAL FANTASY XIII.

*FRONT MISSION*


Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: Strategy RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: October 23, 2007


Discover the origins of the FRONT MISSION series in this explosive handheld saga that was never before localized for North America. Reborn exclusively on the Nintendo DS, FRONT MISSION introduces exciting new features, such as dual screen presentation and multiplayer modes, that update the classic that gave birth to seven beloved sequels. Using Touch Screen functionality, players command a squad of customizable mechs known as wanzers and direct them through turn-based skirmishes across the battlefields of the 21st century.

*HEROES of MANA*


Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: Strategy RPG
ESRB Rating: E10+ (Everyone 10 and older)
Release Date: August 14, 2007


Developed exclusively for the Nintendo DS, HEROES of MANA breathes new life into the WORLD of MANA(TM) by taking it into an entirely new dimension. For the first time in the history of the series, stylus-wielding generals must plan, plot and strategize their way to victory on the battlefield. Utilizing the Touch Screen to the fullest, players take full control of the battle as they gather resources, assemble armies and experience an all-new perspective on the ever-evolving battle for the world of MANA.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I luv my sigma, already beat the crap out of it now I'm playing on Hard mode.



Nice, picking it up today


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Square-Enix E3 lineup announced (only handheld titles playable  )*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So there won't be any videos on FFXIII, or are you just listing the playable demos? 

Also it's sad to see that there is only 500,000 players left on FFXI, how I miss the Pre-WoW days of that game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah would like more video's on FF13...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 9, 2007)

WOW sony drops the price how lame, they'll be doing bad again in the stock market this year, no profits


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> WOW sony drops the price how lame, they'll be doing bad again in the stock market this year, no profits



How is that lame? The cheaper the better...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> How is that lame? The cheaper the better...



It was like the 20 GB model, it seemed like a blarg deal.

The 80 GB is even worse, as you can just buy Motorstorm separately and a hard drive on it's own, and save money.

It's like paying $250 for the Wii, and buying Wii Sports for 50 bucks as an extra. Big fucking DO NOT WANT.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

Hummm i don't get it. 20 Gig was bad cause of no wireless, chrome, memory. But the 600 dollar 80 gig comes with 20 more gig and a game. So it's not the best deal but it makes the old 600 dollar one now 500, i only see good things from that. I wish Wii didn't come with stupid sports cause i hate it.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 9, 2007)

"*Beautful Katamari Canned on PS3*"


----------



## Kaki (Jul 9, 2007)

^kinda old news is kinda old. Same for fatal inertia and that GTA imitation. 


> WOW sony drops the price how lame, they'll be doing bad again in the stock market this year, no profits


 SSJ3 covered this.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> On the Financial side of things? There last reports said that they lost over 2 billion last fiscal year and, there looking to lose another billion this fiscal year. This was before they announcement of  a price drop, so how much will they lose? More than what Microsoft is losing but the thing is Microsoft can afford it when Sony  cannot ( *Video game market is their most profitable market, the others are grim*) ...



didn't the last financial statement state otherwise.. that the other depts of sony are making money while the gaming dept is the one losing.?  

and unlike M$ which only lives on the 360 alone... sony has the psp and the ps2 which is still selling.

and with software emulation they are reducing cost. 

also M$ stands to lose more money.. their machines are red ringing like crazy and they have to respond to it.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 9, 2007)

Just FYI, PS3 is now $435 @ Best Buy.

The way it works is Circuit City is selling the PS3 with a "free" controller for $499, but the way it breaks down on their receipts is that the PS3 is $450 and the "free" controller is $49, so when you pricematch just the PS3 at BB they match the $450 price and knock off 10% because of pricematching.

They explain all this here:


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 9, 2007)

Hopefully lower prices make more people buy it...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

Got me my Sigma!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Got me my Sigma!



Nice dude, the game is awesome, but a pain in the ass to play through.  I'm at the part where I have to got to Han's Bar.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Nice dude, the game is awesome, but a pain in the ass to play through.  I'm at the part where I have to got to Han's Bar.



Your gaming skills are weak young one.  

Don't worry, once you beat the game and play through mission mode, your skills should increase by like tenfold.  I know mine did and it's pretty ridiculous how bad I was on my first playthrough, even though I beat the game in like 8 hours.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> didn't the last financial statement state otherwise.. that the other depts of sony are making money while the gaming dept is the one losing.?



They where not making that much . I said grim because when you compare it to there gaming department it looks bad. I do admit there making a profit in there other divisions but its not to the amount where they would like, especially to cover all these cost's that the PS3 is making them.


The PS2 is selling quite well on hardware and software side  ( mainly just in the US for the hardware wise  and software) but it will not stay like this for to long. PSP hardware is selling "ok" in japan and alright in USA but nothing special.. The software is doing pretty bad and, there not making a huge profit off the PSP in terms of hardware either.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Your gaming skills are weak young one.
> 
> Don't worry, once you beat the game and play through mission mode, your skills should increase by like tenfold.  I know mine did and it's pretty ridiculous how bad I was on my first playthrough, even though I beat the game in like 8 hours.



This is my first Ninja Gaiden and I see you had trouble too 

It's been a while since I've done action games.  I needed a break from RPGs.


----------



## ZE (Jul 9, 2007)

Can someone tell me, which game is harder, Devil may cry 1 or Ninja gaiden sigma. Because I have yet to play ninja gaiden and I know someone who says both ninja gaiden and god of war are harder than DMC.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 9, 2007)

God of War hard? Lols.

That's one joke.

DMC3 was harder than DMC1. Ninja Gaiden Sigma is hard, but you don't die by cheap dudes, but rather not being skilled enough.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

Why not just make a topic about "Sales" to discuss them. You have one to show, why not one to discuss? Be easier. 

@Dragon - Oh i know man, i played the first ninja gaiden and black and now this, and i still suck  I can beat hard mode of god of war 1 -2 but i can't beat more then normal then ninja gaiden.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Why not just make a topic about "Sales" to discuss them. You have one to show, why not one to discuss? Be easier.
> 
> @Dragon - Oh i know man, i played the first ninja gaiden and black and now this, and i still suck  I can beat hard mode of god of war 1 -2 but i can't beat more then normal then ninja gaiden.



I agree, the game is nuts, but it still hooks you to the game.  I don't even want to know what hard mode is like.

Does anyone know what the benefits are for installing Ninja Gaiden on the PS3.  The manual says it enhances the gaming experiences, but in what way?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

Most likly making it load faster, it did in virtua fighter, by a good 5-6 seconds.


----------



## ZE (Jul 9, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> DMC3 was harder than DMC1.



For me it wasn?t. I?m a fan of both and I played both but the first one is by far the harder than the third, and I know many people who agree with me. Some people here for example.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 9, 2007)

I guess that's a good thing for this game.  The load times pop up a lot, but doesn't take long.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep. Some guy was going crazy in the store cause he was playing the demo while i was buying it and he goes "OMGZ< 2 second load times" Lol sadness


----------



## Corruption (Jul 9, 2007)

$450 for a ps3...not bad, but im gonna wait to get one until around christmas time.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 9, 2007)

> Most likly making it load faster, it did in virtual fighter, by a good 5-6 seconds.


 YA, well the loads are still damn long for me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll admit the game doesn't seem as polished as I thought it would be, especially considering it's the third iteration of a last gen game and on that point I'm really disappointed.  Stupid loading points (I'm looking at you Tairon), shitty water textures, and ugly camera whatnot aside, the game is still awesome since the gameplay really holds up and shines.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

Agree on water and some loading times, but the camera really doesn't bother me, is this a trait i got from playing sonic to much?


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

lol, i havent played Sigma yet, any tips?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> lol, i havent played Sigma yet, any tips?



Don't puss out.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 9, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> didn't the last financial statement state otherwise.. that the other depts of sony are making money while the gaming dept is the one losing.?
> 
> and unlike M$ which only lives on the 360 alone... sony has the psp and the ps2 which is still selling.
> 
> ...



i would have thought that the ONLY profitable dept sony business was it's movies.  Everything else is bleeding money


----------



## conceptz (Jul 9, 2007)

The load times are a drag. I love the nunchucks, that's all I use.

Question: anybody buy the wooden sword and upgrade it to the max? I'm wondering if the max polished form is a super sword or if it's still just a crappy wooden sword.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2007)

conceptz said:


> The load times are a drag. I love the nunchucks, that's all I use.
> 
> Question: anybody buy the wooden sword and upgrade it to the max? I'm wondering if the max polished form is a super sword or if it's still just a crappy wooden sword.



It turns into the Unlabored Flawlessness.  It's arguably the strongest weapon when your health is at 5% or less.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

Got the two swords. For some reason i'm just not as good with them as i am with single. Anyway new vids of heavenly sword, watched the one with the "Stances" Man game looks so fun. 


Oh and i'm on chapter four in NG, Chapter 4-6 are my most hated ones


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 10, 2007)

the unlabored flawlessness is the shit. it looks like a giant paddle but its insane. ive come to love the two swords more than the dragon sword. we'll see when i get the true dragon sword. other than that, i love the vigoorian flails. ive upgraded everything to the max except for the wooden sword.

playing this game for like the 5th time, im still enjoying every moment of it. wished it were more different than before though.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 10, 2007)

Well it is a rehash. 
Damn, I forgot the password to my PSN account, but I'm still logged in.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2007)

^ it's probably cause u ignored my "sony doing bad..." comment  kakihara!!!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm starting to get the hang of Ninja Gaiden.  Got through Rachel's part with no problem.  However, I found it weird that I fought a horde of fiends just so I can have the choice of letting Rachel's hair down >.>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

Ummm, MGS4, Ummmmmm.



Ferguson is happy...



----

Konami sees little PS3 price cut impact

By Kiyoshi Takenaka
Reuters
Tuesday, July 10, 2007; 3:18 AM


*Spoiler*: __ 



LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Sony Corp.'s (6758.T) $100 price cut for the PlayStation 3 is not enough to turn the fortunes of the game console, which has suffered a slow start, an executive of game software maker Konami Corp. (9766.T) said.

Sony cut the PS3 price to $500 in the United States on Monday, in a bid to ignite demand. But it still costs twice that of Nintendo Co. Ltd.'s (7974.OS) Wii console, whose $250 price and motion-sensing controller have made it a best-seller despite its lack of cutting-edge graphics.

"I wonder if Sony can win back user support by the price cut of just $100," Kazumi Kitaue, the head of Konami's North American and European operations, told Reuters in an interview ahead of this week's E3 video game industry trade show.

"I don't expect a substantial impact ... With $500, you can buy a personal computer."

Sony has packed its cutting-edge technology including a Blu-ray high-definition DVD player and high-performance chips in the PS3. The advanced functions enable life-like graphics, but have driven up production costs.

Its high price and a lack of attractive software have been cited as major reasons for the PS3's plight.

Kitaue said Konami may need to expand the target hardware for its blockbuster fighting game Metal Gear Solid, which has so far been developed for Sony's PlayStation machines, to other consoles in the future to recoup development costs.

"Since Metal Gear Solid was born for the PlayStation, we would like to keep it a PlayStation game. But we might have to take some steps," Kitaue said.

Konami plans to launch Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots for the PS3 in the current business year to March 2008.

HARD-CORE GAMERS

The release of the latest version of Metal Gear Solid series is expected to help lure hard-core gamers to the PS3 and alleviate concerns over scarcity of strong PS3 titles.

Underscoring sluggish PS3 sales and robust demand for the Wii, Nintendo shot past Sony in market value last month and bumped the Tokyo-based electronics conglomerate off the list of Japan's 10 most valuable companies.

Kitaue also said operating profit at Konami's game division is likely to grow in the next business year starting April 2008, following an estimated 5 percent growth for the current year, as the user base for new consoles -- Microsoft Corp (MSFT.O) Xbox 360 as well as the Wii and PS3 -- expands.

"Next year is still a growth period. I think we will grow, and so will the industry," he said.

Konami, which competes neck and neck with No.1 video game publisher Electronic Arts Inc. (ERTS.O) in Europe's soccer game market, has the potential to double its soccer software sales in the United States, gaining on EA, Kitaue said.

"Our soccer game sales in the United States total a little fewer than 500,000 units. If we combine ours with EA's, that's going to be 2 to 3 million units. I believe, with proper preparation, we can bring our number to 1 million," he said.

Following Kitaue's comments, shares in Sony closed down 1.1 percent at 6,460 yen on Tuesday in Tokyo, while Konami, known for such games as Dance Dance Revolution and Pro Evolution Soccer, gained 0.9 percent to 2,940 yen.


----------



## Pein (Jul 10, 2007)

sony has enough sense to pay for mgs4 exclusivity                                                        btw in sigma where is the ally to get some weapon ayane mentioned some dark ally  cant find this damn dark ally


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Well they did not want to keep GTA ( there biggest selling game / series last year) 


Also there better be SOME WHITE KNIGHT STORY NEWS  AT E3! SERIOUSLY! 

*
Tretton Gets Grilled On PS3 Price Drop*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFIDsTsWJHw&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fkotaku%2Ecom%2Fgaming%2Fclips%2Ftretton%2Dgets%2Dgrilled%2Don%2Dps3%2Dprice%2Ddrop%2D276569%2Ephp[/YOUTUBE]

First  Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games Screenshots


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 10, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i would have thought that the ONLY profitable dept sony business was it's movies.  Everything else is bleeding money



the bravia line if i'm not mistaken was making money for the tv division.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> the bravia line if i'm not mistaken was making money for the tv division.



Yes it is ( great TV's two, most likely the best on the market) Though its nothign compared to what there gaming division was during the PS2 days. Plus there other departments used to be higher. 

But none the less they are making a profit in there other divisions ( Mainly movies and electronics) but its still not there main profit line.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 10, 2007)

^ the thing is that ppl think that because the ps3 is on a rough start (which i think that the ps3 is on normal console behavior)... they think that "SONY am DOOMED ONEONE!!!" .. sigh... which is so untrue...

the worst case scenario the game division gets scrapped ... sony will live on.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

Normal console behavior?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, read your manual.  It even shows you how to do it. XD
> 
> I have a 160GB 2.5" HD installed in mine.



Which brand do you have?  I'm thinking of buying the Hitachi 160GB 2.5 one but I don't feel like spending $110.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Normal console behavior?



Well yes.. consoles don't tend to move millions in hardware in the months of march-july, that's why no good games come out on these months..

ppl tend to think now that the wii is moving that kind of numbers that all consoles before that did the same.. which is untrue.



☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> Which brand do you have?  I'm thinking of buying the Hitachi 160GB 2.5 one but I don't feel like spending $110.



Here's everything you need to know including what brand of HDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Well yes.. consoles don't tend to move millions in hardware in the months of march-july, that's why no good games come out on these months..
> 
> ppl tend to think now that the wii is moving that kind of numbers that all consoles before that did the same.. which is untrue.



PS2 did, PS1 Did, Wii is doing it, Nintendo DS did ,  Sony PSP even did ( This is going by sale figures from march to july ) Each of those systems at least sold over 110 k each month in America alone.  Though Wii is different and beat the PS2 record in America/Japan as well. 

But I really do not want to go into that argument now hehe. 







 Is anyone else  want some White knight story info this week?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

The question isn't who wants white knight story, it's who doesn't want more info? I can't wait for that game. 

E3 tomorrow for Sony and Nin, and today microsoft. Hope there good ^_^


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _First real in game Killzone 2 Screenshot_ 








Where does the hype around White Knight Story stem from?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> *Spoiler*: _First real in game Killzone 2 Screenshot_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last years E3, where it looked to be even better then Lost odysee *My most wanted rpg*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm sure it will be shown with a larger trailer this time around.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Hope so. 

So in Ninja gaiden up to chapter 6. Playing as Rachael was actually really FUN IMO. It was something new, and i love her counter.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 10, 2007)

I just read an article with phil harrison that again said they would not pay for exclusives but earn them.  I'm not sure if they would fold for a new title, as they didn't before, or if they will need to.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I just read an article with phil harrison that again said they would not pay for exclusives but earn them.  I'm not sure if they would fold for a new title, as they didn't before, or if they will need to.


Won't pay for an exclusive or maybe they just *can't*??

Face it.  One of Microsoft's strengths is in its massive amounts of cash to throw around.  Competitors will have to deal with that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Won't pay for an exclusive or maybe they just *can't*??
> 
> Face it.  One of Microsoft's strengths is in its massive amounts of cash to throw around.  Competitors will have to deal with that.



No, they said they earn them, it's not hard to believe, they didn't pay for any exclusives on PS2, they earned it, kinda like Wii is doing.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

I am thoroughly confused now.


Word on the street says that the screen shown earlier was a screenshot of someone looking at a Killzone 1 post in Killzone 2.  I dont know if that pic is just a good photoshop job or what but we will know more tonight =\


----------



## Freiza (Jul 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Don't puss out.



=-= well i suppose that is a good tip..........but.................


----------



## Kaki (Jul 10, 2007)

The top pic the player is looking thru a brick portal and the bottom he is not.


----------



## Pein (Jul 10, 2007)

that pic has been proven to be fake shopped fan art i would link it but ps3 browser cant copy and paste but just check the game trailer forums


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> that pic has been proven to be fake shopped fan art i would link it but ps3 browser cant copy and paste but just check the game trailer forums


You link me or you gtfo imo.  Otherwise I will just wait until whenever the public gets real assurance on Killzone 2.

edit:


			
				Gamersyde said:
			
		

> "Yup guys, it's real. It [went out] a little bit early, but it's 100% ingame". The words are from Seb Downie, QA Manager at Guerilla, and it gives us the confirmation that the Killzone 2 screenshot flooding the web since a few hours is legit.


K and Lol


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 10, 2007)

damn. cant wait for killzone then. anyhow, im in like chapter 12 (aquaducts?) of Sigma. im stuck for some reason though. i get the blue tablet of the stream and the door im supposed to go through says its locked and cannot be opened from that side. what gives?\

EDIT: nvm. figured it out. so tommorow's is Sony's thing for E3. is that when we find out about this "psp redesign"?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 10, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> that pic has been proven to be fake shopped fan art i would link it but ps3 browser cant copy and paste but just check the game trailer forums



That's not the fake pic, that was one released by Sony.

The fake was a render, one I contributed to posting on some forums for lawls and getting peoples hopes too high and watching them smash to oblivion when they would out it was fake.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 10, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Well yes.. consoles don't tend to move millions in hardware in the months of march-july, that's why no good games come out on these months..
> 
> ppl tend to think now that the wii is moving that kind of numbers that all consoles before that did the same.. which is untrue.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, I really appreciate it.

And I'm co-signing with crazy.  I was singing the praises for White Knight Story for a long time, so I hope we get more info for it.  This is #1 on my RPG and is the first game that made me want to buy a PS3.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 11, 2007)

*All E3 Trailers Now Available in the Playstation Store.

*-KillZone 2
-Metal Gear Solid 4
-Call of Duty 4
-Unreal Tournament 3
-Little Big Planet
-Warhawk

Much more, 6 pages actually.
*
*


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

So in the end, Sony's was good, can't wait for some great games


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 11, 2007)

Indeed, I think Sony did really well this time.
All we have to do is wait, and the games will come. 

Though I'm sad to see this will be Kojima's last MGS, though it feels right.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, they've kicked out most of the fanboys who were just there for the ride so expecting tons of oooooohs and aaahhhhhs was probably not the best thing to do.  It's so business oriented now that of course the conferences will have lost their pizazz from the years before.

Anyway, Sony had to show their big guns and I think they did a good job of it.  BTW, if you guys haven't seen it yet, the demo for the US Gundam Musou is out on the PS Store.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, they've kicked out most of the fanboys who were just there for the ride so expecting tons of oooooohs and aaahhhhhs was probably not the best thing to do.  It's so business oriented now that of course the conferences will have lost their pizazz from the years before.
> 
> Anyway, Sony had to show their big guns and I think they did a good job of it.  BTW, if you guys haven't seen it yet, t*he demo for the US Gundam Musou is out on the PS Store.*



Yep, and it's so kickass


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

^Hey, that is surprisingly cool and interesting.

That's awfully cute too. Hidden stuff ftw.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

LOL at the hidden stuff. Funny


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 12, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Indeed, I think Sony did really well this time.
> All we have to do is wait, and the games will come.
> 
> Though I'm sad to see this will be Kojima's last MGS, though it feels right.



WHATTTTTT!!!!!!!!  This is the last MGS, and what makes it even better is that it's a PS exclusive. That alone is making so many people buy a PS3 because of that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 12, 2007)

He has been saying "this is my last MGS" since MGS2 =/ I will believe it when I see it , to be honest. Though I kinda think he is serious this time, he really wants to do other games and last year at E3 he mentioned that he wanted to do ZoE3. 


Plus to be honest I really want him to stop doing metal gear and make other games because he really has not made many big hits other than MGS.


About exclusivity? well Tretten said it at the press conference but Kojima did not and the trailer did not have any logo's at the end of it again


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 12, 2007)

^Well not at the press conference but Kojima actually said it himself that MGS4 is a PS3 exclusive.  The main concern is that he wants the rumble shock back on the controllers again as it gives you tehe genuine MGS feel to it.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 12, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ^Hey, that is surprisingly cool and interesting.
> 
> That's awfully cute too. Hidden stuff ftw.



Yeah, it was indeed interesting.
Had trouble finding the R&C Interview, it was really on the last page. heh



☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> WHATTTTTT!!!!!!!! This is the last MGS, and what makes it even better is that it's a PS exclusive. That alone is making so many people buy a PS3 because of that.



Yeah it looks like it.
I'm sure there are also many looking forward to him maybe continuing his inolvement on the Zone of Enders series. He appears to be interested in creating something new for the systems...so I'm excited to see what he comes up with.

But for now, I just looking forward to MGS4 in the mean time.
Seeing everything wrap up should be fun and interesting.

The 17th can't come any faster. heh


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

I also hope this is the last MGS for consoles so we can start seeing some new games from him or Zoe3.


----------



## Pein (Jul 12, 2007)

in a ign podcast  kojima said he would like to do a zoe3 but mgs4 is taking all his effort so yeah im sure zoe3 is next


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

Damn HS looks so fucking badass...


----------



## conceptz (Jul 12, 2007)

saw the Resident Evil 5 trailer and I am drooling all over.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 12, 2007)

Lol I wonder who still wants to buy Killzone 2


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 12, 2007)

Everyone more than likely if not more. Still if the trailer's pre-pre-alpha I need to atleast see the beta for it. I can't believe it.


----------



## ninjagreyfox (Jul 13, 2007)

looks like im getting a ps3 regardless of price just for re5 and mgs4...lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2007)

ninjagreyfox said:


> looks like im getting a ps3 regardless of price just for re5 and mgs4...lol



More then just that, but glad to see you want a next gen console.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

ninjagreyfox said:


> looks like im getting a ps3 regardless of price just for re5 and mgs4...lol



Try and get more reasons before you buy a system so you don't get disappointed if it doesn't have much else that interests you. I bought some platforms at certain moments and that happened for me [DS and PSP though that changed]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

I think thats why UT3 was given to Sony before MS, Epic wanted mods for the consoles to be crossovered with the PC, MS didn't and Sony did.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 13, 2007)

Sony..........you've officially fucked up even worse and this is from one of your most loyal fans.....you fucking idiots

Link removed


> *
> E3: No more 60GB PlayStation 3 in US after July, says Reeves
> *
> 'All they're doing is taking their stock and marking the price down'
> ...


Reeves, if you did this you need to be shot. I can't believe how things are. Apparently you have to get the 80 WITH Motorstorm. What if my PS3 breaks and I already have Motorstorm? Yeah you're screwed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Holy shit....

You have to be joking...

Sony, while they had a badass conference, are about to do a 2006 all over again?

Dude, just when they hyped me up to by the machine too...they just do something that not even Picard/Facepalm can be posted in reply to.

They just wrecked the progress they made at E3 with just the first sentence of that article.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm just hoping Reeves is high and he's saying baseless facts.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Eee...knowing Sony, they showed some good GDC stuff, then ruined the hype with horrible PR talk.

I wouldn't be surprised if it is true, sadly...


----------



## azuken (Jul 13, 2007)

Still to damn expensive. Ill just save more then that and get my mac book.

I love my 360!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 13, 2007)

Alright, I dunno if anyone has tried this yet, but I just borrowed Metal Gear Solid for PS1 from a friend and I plan to play it this weekend.  I remembered from watching a video that there was a part where you must unplug the controllers and put it into the 2nd socket.  How would this work on a PS3?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 13, 2007)

Goodbye 60GB PS3.

WTF Sony... you want more people to buy your system but this isn't the way to do it.  The price point at $599 has fucked you guys over already and now you take away what was the turning point for a lot of people who were on the fence at the end of this month?  Nice way to finish E3... -_-



So if you want to get a 60GB PS3 at $499, do it now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

I got it! No ASCII can describe this, but PICTURES can.

Hey Sony:


Just for the others that show off the same point of that..

*Spoiler*: __ 







[^ Included for the fact I would bone her with the fury of Captain Falcon if she was real]


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I got it! No ASCII can describe this, but PICTURES can.
> 
> Hey Sony:



Christ, I remember shouting, "WHAT THE FUCK?!?!" when I saw that scene in the movie theaters.  It's pretty on point considering the madness at hand. XD



dragonbattousai said:


> Alright, I dunno if anyone has tried this yet, but I just borrowed Metal Gear Solid for PS1 from a friend and I plan to play it this weekend.  I remembered from watching a video that there was a part where you must unplug the controllers and put it into the 2nd socket.  How would this work on a PS3?



Press the PS button and reassign the controller port.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Christ, I remember shouting, "WHAT THE FUCK?!?!" when I saw that scene in the movie theaters.  It's pretty on point considering the madness at hand. XD



What movie was that? I've only seen this gif so I have no clue what it's from.

Though what I find priceless about this is that they lowered the price to SELL THE LAST OF THE STOCK THAT PEOPLE HAD/WERE GAINING INTEREST IN.

That's like, Nintendo releasing one more batch of the DS Lite then going back to the Virtual Boy.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> What movie was that? I've only seen this gif so I have no clue what it's from.



It's called One Hour Photo.  It's pretty fucking creepy.



> Though what I find priceless about this is that they lowered the price to SELL THE LAST OF THE STOCK THAT PEOPLE HAD/WERE GAINING INTEREST IN.
> 
> That's like, Nintendo releasing one more batch of the DS Lite then going back to the Virtual Boy.





God bless Crazy Ken. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

One hour photo? More like one hour of bloody tears! If the movie was just composed of that for an hour, I'd watch it 8 times.

Isn't Ken like, completely gone from the company now? I mean, Kaz took his place, and Kaz should become a comedian and leave Sony.

*What did Kaz Hirai say when he went to the fridge?* 

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's fridge racer! friiiiidge racer!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> *What did Kaz Hirai say when he went to the fridge?*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Now, this is what Kaz Hirai would look like if he was more Spanish/Mexican


----------



## Aman (Jul 13, 2007)

**


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 13, 2007)

Some people were rejoicing when they found out about the PS3 price drop and what do Sony do?  They now offer a 80gb for 599 and the lesser price PS3 is basically a limited edition.  Way to stay on top as the joke of the industry.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 13, 2007)

> I've relegated all my anime watching to the Triple streaming from my computer so I can view stuff like Gurren Lagann in 52" of awesome.


 I have my comp connected to the same tv so basically I just play straight. 



> Plus, you can install the entire game onto the HDD and run the game without the disc.


 You need the disc in. 



> Mods built for the PC version will work on the PS3 version of the game.


Certainly pure awesome! Now, they just need to keep up this pattern. The mods can make a big difference in the game experience. I would have gotten Oblivion for PS3 if it accepted PC mods.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Contradictory statements ahoy!

*Sony says 60 GB will not be phased out*


God...can they even get their plans on track with other departments? It's such a wreck to see SCEE and SCEA fuck over one another by putting words in another ones ass.

Then again, SCEA stated that there would not be a price cut for the PS3 days before E3.

You know, regardless if it's true, it's really funny to see this. This is like a walrus just running around back and forth with a bucket on it's head. It's like, Sony has the worst PR department in the world, and they show this month in and out.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Press the PS button and reassign the controller port.



Thank you DS, I never touched that option and thought it would just automatically go to Port 1 with my only controller.  Now I can play this game without digging out my PS2.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 13, 2007)

The 60 wont be phased out? Thank god!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 13, 2007)

So what is it worth now? I give up with this. Sony seriously try and please your fans, god.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

From what I guess, the thing SCEE let out of the bag early; the cheaper PS3 was basically one of those holiday weekend "sell all this being the last buy of it" things.

From what I got from a lot of people, the 80 GB model doesn't look worth it for an extra 100 compared to the 60 GB, so really, if they thought consumers would like one model on shelves, they should have picked the one people thought was the better one, which WAS the 60 GB.

No but they say "lol no u" and toss that potential chance to actually gain sales by quitting the production on them.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Now, this is what Kaz Hirai would look like if he was more Spanish/Mexican



Oh shit, it's the Asian Prince!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow, I thought he looked more Spanish than Asian.

Now I'm scared...hold me.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 13, 2007)

Hopefully they keep the 60gb...im fine with my the space on my 360. I don't wanna spend an extra $100 for more HDD space i'm not gonna use, and a game that I don't want.


----------



## gabha (Jul 13, 2007)

The price cut situation isn't even funny, any momentum that's been gained from 'E3' should be completely gone, even if it turns out that they have enough supplies for months as has been recently claimed.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 14, 2007)

So, I have heard the general majority say that Sony 'won' this E3. Agree or disagree? 

I rather do agree, but I'll review some more coverage tomorrow.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2007)

Kaki said:


> So, I have heard the general majority say that Sony 'won' this E3. Agree or disagree?
> 
> I rather do agree, but I'll review some more coverage tomorrow.


Although I still feel Microsoft still has the better lineup and showed more of the better games than Sony, none of it was very surprising the way good E3 material should be.  Sony didn't blow my mind by far, but was actually on the ball this time around.

Score 1 point for Sony.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2007)

Sony had a good one, so did microsoft. Nintendo blew though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2007)

GT5 prologue pics [It questions real life's graphics engine. Srsly]


Chocolate Rain!


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 15, 2007)

^holy shit. i'll be getting that for eye candy alone. forza 2 for actual racing fun though for me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2007)

I wouldn't exactly buy a Gran Turismo game for one reason; there is no fucking AI with other racers. All the other cars have a pre-determined path and you can simply stop the car in their path and wait, and they will simply crash into you. 

They don't even swerve out of the way. Just keep going, and boom.

All it has is lots of cars and graphics. Not much else.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 15, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I wouldn't exactly buy a Gran Turismo game for one reason; there is no fucking AI with other racers. All the other cars have a pre-determined path and you can simply stop the car in their path and wait, and they will simply crash into you.
> 
> They don't even swerve out of the way. Just keep going, and boom.
> 
> All it has is lots of cars and graphics. Not much else.



well i never said i would buy it at full price. lol. but no, none of the GT games have ever been fun in my opinion. thats one reason i love playing forza. u can mess with the AI because they hate to hit you.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2007)

None of the racers are fun, burnout 4 life


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2007)

Moar like F-Zero ftw m i rite?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2007)

Noes, F-Zero don't got style.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2007)

GT looking good.


----------



## conceptz (Jul 16, 2007)

GT prologue pics looks way sexy. It's probably replay though, in-game won't look as good. I always find the GT series fun cause of the way you can customize almost everything. I love everything about cars so I'm heavily biased.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 16, 2007)

oh shit, those pics made me come!  i ddint eve know i was looking at a game until the red car...they need to fix that one up a bit, but other than that, the detail is beautiful!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 16, 2007)

Never liked Gran Toursimo and don't think I will pick up the game, but the graphics looks great and everything.


----------



## Pein (Jul 16, 2007)

just got superstar dust hd fuckin awesome anyone have callihg all cars im thinking about getting it but never played it so i have no idea how it is


----------



## Xipher (Jul 16, 2007)

Forza 2 is a joke compared to this.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 16, 2007)

I find the people with the red car and the buildings in the last GT pic unbelievable.


----------



## Pein (Jul 16, 2007)

gt5 is amazing looking that alone makes it a day 1 buy


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 17, 2007)

Impressive...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 17, 2007)

Playable WKS at TGS said:
			
		

> *PlayStation Premier: White Knight Story Playable at TGS
> Producer Akihiro Hino demos game before Japanese press.*
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...



And here's new White Knight Story screens


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2007)

Can't wait to see more videos of white knight.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 17, 2007)

*Tekken 6 announced to have online play*


> *PlayStation Premier: Tekken 6 Going Online
> Home version to follow arcade version by less than a year.*
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...






*Metal Gear Online set for PS3*


> *
> PlayStation Premier: Metal Gear Solid Online Set for PS3
> The online battle will continue on the PS3*
> by Anoop Gantayat
> ...




Also it was announced that the new Raiden would be playable for this one a while back 
*

Yakuza producer announces 2 new games to PS3*


> *
> PlayStation Premier: Yakuza Producer Brings Two to PS3
> New games announced from Sega.*
> by Anoop Gantayat
> ...





*Dynasty Warriors 6 announced*


> *PlayStation Premier: Dynasty Warriors 6 Announced
> Coming to PS3*
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...




Alot of great info at the Playstation Premier


----------



## Kaki (Jul 17, 2007)

Good stuff! I was hoping for dynasty warriors this fall, but had not heard more about it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 17, 2007)

o_o @ how WKS looks like it's trying to copy Oblivion, which is a very good thing.

..They should also do a better job at the textures :X

Then again, as flame-worthy as this would be to say, so should MGS4 get some jumps in the texture department....


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2007)

New DW? YAYS


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

Dynasty Warriors 6 announced


another one? sweeeet lord, I mean I liked the series and all but this is all the company makes =/ I would like to see them try something else, the DW series has been falling since number 4.


I hope they do something wicked to it, but I'm not holding my breath. 


MGS ONLINE?!? I remeber the other MGS online, I kept humping people in the game and making snake have a smoke break right afterwards  I hope you can do the same in this!


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 19, 2007)

PSN Store updated;

*Games: *

- Castlevania: Symphony of the Night(PSP/PS3)
- The Darkness Demo(EU Store)
*
Trailers: *

- The Brothers Solomon
- Resident Evil Extinction 
- I Am Legend
- The Brave One
- Underdog 2007

*Game Videos*:

- Grand Turismo Prologue Videos
- Ratchet And Clank TOD
- inFamous E3 Trailer
- Heavenly Sword "Making of"


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn where is my lair demo  Well it's nice to see castlevania there.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Damn where is my lair demo  Well it's nice to see castlevania there.



You can look forward to a Heavenly Sword demo next week. The 26th in the EU store. Hopefully Lair will come soon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

For SOTN, it's just a direct PS1 version right?

It doesn't have any HD like the 360 version or brand new extras like the PSP version that will be on DXC?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> You can look forward to a Heavenly Sword demo next week. The 26th in the EU store. Hopefully Lair will come soon.



Only in the EU store? Need to make a EU account now!


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 20, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> For SOTN, it's just a direct PS1 version right?
> 
> It doesn't have any HD like the 360 version or brand new extras like the PSP version that will be on DXC?



From my knowledge a direct PS1 port of the original with the cinematics.



crazymtf said:


> Only in the EU store? Need to make a EU account now!



Yeah, there has only been news of it showing up in the EU Store, it may show up in the US store soon after. But to be safe making a EU account is your best bet. You'll get to play it sooner. heh


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

Ah.. a direct port. No HD-ness, but it still has the CG and that...God AWFUL ending song 'I am the Wind'.

Oh, nostalgia ftw.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 20, 2007)

well Goofy, we should just get the PSP ver.


----------



## Hi Im God (Jul 20, 2007)

How easy is it to install my FFXI on my PS3.    Oh wait, I have the PC version.  But if I went out and got the PS2 box could I install it easily or is there going to be headaches?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think PS3 supports FFXI yet, even though logically it should since the PS2+HD works.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

FFXI doesn't work with the slimline PS2...so eh...

Why would you still play that game period is beyond me :X


----------



## Hi Im God (Jul 20, 2007)

Theres a new expansion coming out, for nostalgia sake.


----------



## Akira (Jul 20, 2007)

Guys is Lair DEFINETLY coming on this august? Ive heard it's out on either the 7th, the 14th or the 17th? has anyone else got any info on this?


----------



## Kaki (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been thinking my PS3 has a rough idle lately. It may be difficult, but can anyone tell me if yours vibrates and how much? I wonder if it's a bad thing....


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 22, 2007)

Vibrates?  Or does it just start making a loud noise like the fans are kicking it into overdrive?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 22, 2007)

I wish they sill kept the vibration in there controllers. Its wierd to play games without rumble.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 22, 2007)

Ya, it was loud a few days ago upon start up but now it's just vibrating a bit.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 22, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Ya, it was loud a few days ago upon start up but now it's just vibrating a bit.



Does it affect the games while playing?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2007)

Like does it shake whatever it's on?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 23, 2007)

*Metal Gear Solid 4 PlayStation Premiere 2007 Pics:*




 

Looking forward to the video.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 23, 2007)

holy ish those pics of Solid looks like I want to smex them.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2007)

How do i make a PS3 European account? HS is to close!


----------



## Hi Im God (Jul 23, 2007)

The video will look diffrent from the E3 trailer?



Or showing gameplay?


----------



## conceptz (Jul 23, 2007)

so I'm on Chapter 17 of Ninja Gaiden and I just found out I can upgrade my ninpo and increase my health + ki bar. boy do I feel stupid for playing with minimal health and ki untill now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 23, 2007)

So who here is getting Castlevania on the PSN ?


also American sale figures have been released ( hardware) they can be found in the sales thread. ( discussions are to be held in the console threads thx.)


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> The video will look diffrent from the E3 trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> Or showing gameplay?



Yes Kojima used the PlayStation Premiere to show off the gameplay of Metal Gear Solid 4 to the press.

Lady Azura


crazymtf said:


> How do i make a PS3 European account? HS is to close!



Create a new user on your PS3, then start up the PSN signup process.
But instead of entering "United States" put "United Kingdom", from there it's pretty much the same as when you signed up your main account but with fake info.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank ya Moon


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Thank ya Moon



Your welcome,

*Firmware Update 1.90 Available Now*


    * Ability to rearrange games on the XMB
    * Option menu now includes “eject disk”
    * Press triangle to eject games/CDs/movies in the XMB
    * *XMB backgrounds*
    * Change the folder classification
    * Emoticons
    * Change CD output to 44.1/88.2/176.4kHz
    * Force 24Hz output for Blu-ray over HDMI
    * Change PS3 video settings in-game
    * “Bit Mapping” in the “Music Setting”
    * Save AVCHD type animations from a Memory Stick
    * Change settings like upscaling while playing PS and PS2 games
    * Add bookmarks
    * Web browser security function in the browser’s tool section
    * Avatar moves during audio visual chat

announcement


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2007)

Where are the custom soundtracks?!?!?!?!?!

But ejecting the disk from the XMB is awesome sauce.  No more fingerprints on teh TRIPLE!

Anyway, new vids from the JP store, thanks to the boys at neogaf for setting it up.


Crisis Core store PV
Ultimate Form of Cuteness For Lee & Bruce!! <333

White Knight Story trailer


Warhawk trailer


Rachet PS3


Fucking WKS better be as epic as that trailer.  It reminds me so much of Escaflowne that it makes me cry tears of joy.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 24, 2007)

Hopefully in 2.00....*

More Metal Gear Solid 4 Gameplay Pics(Small)

*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh God....what did Konami do to EVA in MGS4?


*Spoiler*: __ 








They turned her into the ugliest hag in the series, the only uglier person is naked Johnny Sasaki and Psycho Mantis.

R.I.P. sexy EVA


----------



## Hi Im God (Jul 24, 2007)

conceptz said:


> so I'm on Chapter 17 of Ninja Gaiden and I just found out I can upgrade my ninpo and increase my health + ki bar. boy do I feel stupid for playing with minimal health and ki untill now.



LOL  This is the longest i've played a game in ages sounds like somthing i'd do. 

Lunar is the best weapon!  I hope i'm not forced to use a sword at some point.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 24, 2007)

I bought a Playstation 3 on the weekend. What should I play????


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 24, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 24, 2007)

*Metal Gear Solid 4 Gameplay Footage IGN

here
*
~~Removed to make way for HQ version*

YouTube

*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 24, 2007)

Blurry as high hell, but cool.

MGS4 looks more like it's going be more of a action game over a stealth game. Which is to say, fucking epic.

One of the pics shown make it look like there is a lock on feature, where the last game to have that in a pure sense was the original MGS1. MGS1 remade and MGS2 has lock on, but only at a certain close range, and MGS3 had it literally within feet of someone.

Though said pic with it had Snake having a rifle, so I donno if it's to make the sniper rifle not be a movemet stopping weapon like in the older games and allow you to move with it in your hands.

Also lol @ Snake grabbing the statues junk.

EDIT: It's a aiming reticle, silly me.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 24, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Oh God....what did Konami do to EVA in MGS4?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



is she a new character or someone from pt.2? 
the ugly pic threw me off sorry.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 24, 2007)

*Full 15 Minute MGS4 Gameplay Demo

*

Higher quality, enjoy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 24, 2007)

MS81 said:


> is she a new character or someone from pt.2?
> the ugly pic threw me off sorry.



Shes from Snake Eater and Portable Ops.

Big Boss' once supposed love interest.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 24, 2007)

It's fun to see MGS4 has kept it predecessors' charm and humor.
The return of the 360 degree camera control is nice to see, and the Octocam looks like it can be exploited, but in a good way. Looking forward to 2008. heh


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 24, 2007)

MAN, I WANT TO PLAY IT!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm watching it right now. I must pre-order and have this game.
*
New White Knight Story trailer*






It's also on the PSN if you have a Japanese account


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2007)

^Damn beat me to it. God that game looks awesome. Also it seems HS demo will be on both the US market and EU.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 26, 2007)

So should we expect it after noon US time?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2007)

Not up yet but should be up today, maybe 5?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 26, 2007)

It's up now in the EU Store.
10%.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 26, 2007)

Same here.....


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 26, 2007)

Playing now, and it's available in the US store now.

edit: A short demo, but it's nice to finally play it.
It was fun, and makes me want the full game more.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2007)

The demo was sick IMO. Damn it's upgraded version of god of war and countering/special meter = owns. 

Going to delete last post but i'll say the same. The game kickass, it's God of war on crack. 

*Little demo i taped* 
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=anGnNpTzWZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm about to try out the demo right now.  I've been playing Midnight Wangan which I bought today and it fucking rocks...!



It's basically Tokyo Xtreme Racer but even more arcadey, and I like it. =)


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh, game cover looks nice anyway ^_^


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 26, 2007)

Tried Heavenly Sword, shortest demo I have ever played, but I liked it and might consider a purchase of it.  Watched the 15 minute demo of MGS4 on my PS3 and I was really really amazed at the game and can't wait to get that as well.  I think Kojima is going to just stick to releasing it to PS3 and not Xbox 360 seeing he already has a lot of the controls in it using SIXAXIS and that would really weaken the game's gameplay if brought over.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Tried Heavenly Sword, shortest demo I have ever played, but I liked it and might consider a purchase of it.  Watched the 15 minute demo of MGS4 on my PS3 and I was really really amazed at the game and can't wait to get that as well.  I think Kojima is going to just stick to releasing it to PS3 and not Xbox 360 seeing he already has a lot of the controls in it using SIXAXIS and that would really weaken the game's gameplay if brought over.



Yeah both HS and MGS are on my MUST BUY list


----------



## Kaki (Jul 27, 2007)

Yup, I had fun with the demo. It seems to have a bit of depth in the combos. I like to lunch guys for aerials. And the rope part was awesome but I kinda felt like I was not doing anything. So I didn't mash after she knocked the final support rope off, and she belly flopped the ground...
I'll play it a good bit more soon. 

Damn ds, I didn't know the Jpn exclusives were growing so much.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 29, 2007)

Obligatory first page bump to you by Chadwa- Bitchwarden


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2007)

DIL-DO. XD  And yes, MGO is standalone.

Anyway, a shitload of new White Knight Story pics. =)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2007)

Double post for more pics...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2007)

White knight is my most wanted RPG with lost Odyssey and FF13.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 30, 2007)

It's so popular already?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 30, 2007)

White Knight Story? Yeah, solely due to the fact the developer, Level 5, has had a perfect track record so far.

Their least quality game so far is a full blown Fire Emblem clone, and thats still a good game. Jeanne D'Arc or whatever it's called.


----------



## jebara (Jul 30, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Some might now I worked during Black Friday recently. We actually had one PS3 in stock and sold it to a lucky customer. Sadly a riot ensued and the guy ended up using the PS3 as a weapon. I decided to snap a pic and share it with you all. I had a kick out of this.



poor guy hope the ps3 didnt get completly destroyed


----------



## conceptz (Jul 30, 2007)

I really hope Dead Rising comes to the PS3....


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 30, 2007)

Level 5 is a great company.. they make high quality games..


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2007)

Bladestorm Demo up on JPN. To bad i don't understand it, but i love those kinda games


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Bladestorm Demo up on JPN. To bad i don't understand it, but i love those kinda games





Here you go.  This'll help you understand it a little better.


----------



## Pein (Jul 31, 2007)

folklore is my most anticipated rpg the art in that game beautiful


----------



## Kaki (Jul 31, 2007)

Think anything of this? 




> PPC filed a patent back in 1991 for "synchronised parallel processing with shared memory,"which they claim Sony has broken with the use of the Cell processor in PS3s. But the PPC is not only asking for money, but the "impounding and destruction" of all infringing units (we're guessing just Sony's stock).


----------



## Pein (Jul 31, 2007)

stranglehold is region locked hope this wont become a trend


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2007)

^ It's because of the movie that's included in the game.  I'm sure it won't affect other developers to do otherwise.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 31, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ It's because of the movie that's included in the game.  I'm sure it won't affect other developers to do otherwise.



Square-Enix will probably region lock their games >__>


----------



## Pein (Jul 31, 2007)

still gotta get stranglehold august as a whole has a ton of games i want


----------



## conceptz (Aug 1, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> still gotta get stranglehold august as a whole has a ton of games i want



Yep, so true. Going to be broke with Lair, Gundam Musou, MoH:Airborne, Stuntman and Warhawk

Anybody see this yet? Looks like Rockstar has a nice new series for the PS3.


----------



## Pein (Aug 1, 2007)

still instead of getting this new franchise they should of tried to keep gta 4 lets face it although rockstar makes good games they don't sell like gta,gta 4 would be a massive system seller well just hoping it turns out good


----------



## Kaki (Aug 1, 2007)

While details are scant right now,


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 1, 2007)

*Lair Delayed To September*





> Retailer Gamestop notified customers today that Factor 5's PLAYSTATION 3 game Lair wouldn't make its intended ship date of August 14th, as recently announced, and will be delayed into the first week of September. We contacted SCEA reps but received no response. However, a new posting at the official PlayStation Blog confirms that Lair will make its way to store shelves on September 4th, three weeks later than originally planned.
> 
> SCEA producer Ryan Hamlyn wrote that the delay was due to"an extra step in QA testing to enhance the community features in the game." More specifically, "Natural challenges that arose while finalizing the offline game to include key online features - such as leaderboards and medal systems - have led to the difficult choice of pushing back the release date." Bummer!
> 
> Lair Update [PlayStation.Blog]





This game was said to be "gold" as of last week, I guess after a few reviews they pulled the game back  I wanted to play this to before all the other big games come out  ( Blue dragon, halo, etc).


----------



## Pein (Aug 1, 2007)

Lair was going to the first big game to start off the barrage of AAA games this year oh well stranglehold  gets the honor and isn't heavenly sword coming out the same day not a very smart move sony


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Lair Delayed To September*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think the reviews had anything to due with the push back. The reviews stated the motion sensor controls are a pain but nothing on online part, which is stated why it's pushed back.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 2, 2007)

Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection Online out in Japan. 
I hope it comes here soon.


----------



## jebara (Aug 2, 2007)

*what ps3 games r u waiting 4*

what ps3 games r u waiting 4 mine r
1.grand theft auto 4
2.devil may cry 4
3.killzone 2
4.midnight club los angiles


----------



## SmelySushiXD (Aug 2, 2007)

jebara said:


> what ps3 games r u waiting 4 mine r
> 1.grand theft auto 4
> 2.devil may cry 4
> 3.killzone 2
> 4.midnight club los angiles



   same here.....


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 2, 2007)

Metal Gear Solid 4
Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction
Heavenly Sword
LittleBigPlanet
Final Fantasy 13 & Versus
God of War 3
Need for Speed ProStreet*
Grand Theft Auto 4*

etc...


----------



## Haruko (Aug 2, 2007)

Metal Gear Solid 4. Kojima at the helm, no worries, the greateest game ever.


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 2, 2007)

DMC 4
Tekken 6
Soul Calibur 4
Resi 5
MGS 4
NFS Prostreet
GTA 4
FF 13
Kingdom Hearts 3


----------



## Birkin (Aug 2, 2007)

Metal Gear Solid 4
Resident Evil 5
Onimusha 5 (MAKE IT)
Devil May Cry 4


----------



## Saosin (Aug 2, 2007)

Final Fantasy Versus XIII
Tony Hawk's Proving Ground
Resident Evil 5
Grand Theft Auto 4


----------



## Akuma (Aug 2, 2007)

Pretty much what the guy above me said.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 2, 2007)

*Grand Theft Auto IV Delayed To 2008*



> Grab your Christmas wishlists and your giant red Sharpie, as Take-Two Interactive has revealed that Grand Theft Auto IV for the Xbox 360 and PLAYSTATION 3 has been delayed until April 2008 at the earliest. The game was originally scheduled to ship in the middle of October, but "due to additional development time required to complete the title" the game has been pushed back.
> 
> Strauss Zelnick, Chairman of Take-Two clarified in a statement that "Certain elements of development proved to be more time-intensive than expected, especially given the commitment for a simultaneous release on two very different platforms."
> 
> ...





Cosplay


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Grand Theft Auto IV Delayed To 2008*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I speak for everyone when I say...

*WTF!?*


----------



## Kaki (Aug 2, 2007)

I think I speak for everyone when I say...

*LOL*

 oh and damn censorship


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 2, 2007)

Didn't want to get pwned by Halo.  XD

jk, I'm sure the reasons are somewhat valid.  Next up, FF13 delayed until 2010.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 2, 2007)

haha, Halo will want to run after if for the sake of fixing it's own kinks. 
More like: 
New rule: all big games will come out a month to a year after their initial release dates.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 2, 2007)

This has to be the worse news for the PS3, seeing how Lair is delayed and now GTA IV.  

@DS If Fabula Nova Crystallis gets delayed more, I'm gonna throw my PS3 out the door into the streets and hopefully a street sweeper will come to clean its remnants.  Actually, I will probably do that if both MGS 4 and FF13 get delayed even more.


----------



## Pein (Aug 2, 2007)

Lol lair is only delayed for 2 and half weeks not a huge delay as for gta good i didn't have time in october to many others games


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 2, 2007)

I was going to buy my PS3 in time for the release of _Grand Theft Auto 4_. I might have to delay my purchase now.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay, my friend is planning to buy a PS3 because someone at the store mentioned the 80GB is backwards compatible....has this been concern to be fake or possibly a way to sell out their stock?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 2, 2007)

Or could it be yet another retarded video game store clerk?  Likely.


----------



## dwabn (Aug 2, 2007)

all ps3s r backward compatible..... retard store clerk


----------



## dwabn (Aug 2, 2007)

o and any1 else pumped for ff13 and ff13 versus?

they look soooooo sick!!!


----------



## Pein (Aug 2, 2007)

how could i not be amped for games that I have only seen minute long trailers for


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 2, 2007)

dwabn said:


> o and any1 else pumped for ff13 and ff13 versus?
> 
> they look soooooo sick!!!



FFXIII and Versus summed up in a nutshell;


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> FFXIII and Versus summed up in a nutshell;



13 looks awesome  

dynasty warriors 6 trailer is up on gametrailers, looking good


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 3, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Okay, my friend is planning to buy a PS3 because someone at the store mentioned the 80GB is backwards compatible....has this been concern to be fake or possibly a way to sell out their stock?



Sigh, even if they use the software bc instead of the emotion engine chip, pretty much 95% of PS2 games work, unless you're dying to play Barbie's Day Out.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 3, 2007)

looking forward to dw6

And I got my first Blu-ray! 300! 
It was just like when I saw it in theaters, even on my 1080i set. 

Do you know what the red green blue squares on the blue ray pop up menu mean?

and

*L.A. Noire is confirmed a PS3 EXCLUSIVE!*


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 4, 2007)

Well I told him that the clerk was probably trying to sell him one ASAP so he can get the big promotion from his manager.  He will most likely buy it since he can get 5 Blu-Ray Movies for free.  

Right now, using PS3 to play some FF12 and enduring some Sonic Next Gen by completing that game so I can have bragging rights to say I played the worst Sonic game without crying.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2007)

Haha Check my youtube *Sig* i reviewed sonic, god...i was wrong...it was a fucking joke


----------



## Pein (Aug 4, 2007)

so you came to your senses crazy and realized new sonic is a uninspired piece of crap


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes...Yes i did...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 5, 2007)

Crazymtf said:
			
		

> Haha Check my youtube *Sig* i reviewed sonic, god...i was wrong...it was a fucking joke



I agree with everything you said in that review.  The only reason I continued playing it was because the whole Mephiles thing got me interested and wanted to know what was his motive and everything.  The story is alright, but it isn't the greatest story ever told.  

Also liked your TransFormers review and I seriously want to get that game, but rather see my parents get it on their Costco run while I get Blue Dragon at the end of the month


----------



## Zenou (Aug 5, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find some PS3 anime wallpapers? I found a few, but turns out they are the wrong size.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah sonic is terrible. As for Transformers i had lots of fun with it ^_^ but a bit frustrating. Now Blue dragon ima hold for Christmas, just got to many games to spend time on it


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2007)

if your gonna hold for blue dragon how you gonna grade Lost Odyssey?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2007)

Why couldn't i play LO without blue dragon?


----------



## Vasp (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey people. I'm about ->| |<- this close to getting my PS3. I should have enough money for it after this weeks paycheck. But I have some questions before I make my purchase.

The big debate is between whether I should get a 60GB or 80GB. There are still a few stores in my neighborhood that have the 60GB, which is good. But my issue is that I'm wondering which is the better one to get?

The biggest problem I'm having to decide is whether the Software Emulation Engine on the 80GB is better then the Chip in the 60GB (I don't know if the 60GB still has it, I've been confused reading a few things around the web). From what I hear, the Software is better in the sense that it doesn't face the same PS2 restrictions when it comes to games, meaning Sony can even do some upgrading to the PS2 and 1 games. Or so I've read anyway. I dunno if it's true or not.

But is the 60GB chip better? Apparently, the Software can't emulate all the games just yet, but at the same time, future updates would make it possible. I'd like your thoughts on this issue. Should I run out and snag a 60GB one as soon as I can? Or should I just get the 80GB one?

Hard disc space isn't an issue, I know I can just swap em in and out. But at the moment, the majority of my favorite games are on my PS2/1, and I'd like to know which would be the best way of ensuring that they're still usable after my PS2/1 are gone (I don't plan on keeping them too long after I get my PS3).

So yeah, 80GB or 60GB?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 7, 2007)

60 GB.

It is actually worth it, where the 80 GB is just a overpriced excuse of a system and anyone why buys that is a demon.

Even the Elite 360 is more worth it than the 80 GB PS3, and I fucking hate the Elite.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2007)

If they brought back the boomerang controllers just for the 80GB PS3, I'd buy it.

EDIT:

TIME WARRRRRRRRRRRRP

*1.21 GIGAWATTS?!!!!!!*


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> 60 GB.
> 
> It is actually worth it, where the 80 GB is just a overpriced excuse of a system and anyone why buys that is a demon.
> 
> Even the Elite 360 is more worth it than the 80 GB PS3, and I fucking hate the Elite.



But alteast the 80 GB comes with a game, something elite should come with.


----------



## Vasp (Aug 8, 2007)

From what I've read around on this forum and on the Playstation main site forum and just elsewhere on the web, it seems like the 60GB is the way to go! I should be picking it up this Friday


----------



## Pein (Aug 8, 2007)

both are fine motorstorm is fun and the extea 20 gig is nice but yeah i prefer 60 gig


----------



## Hi Im God (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm running out of room on my 60 gig  

I'd really like to see a 120gig or higher.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 8, 2007)

Buy a 160GB hard drive and replace the existing 60GB one that's currently in your PS3. You can get them quite cheap online.


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 8, 2007)

hey guys... what games can i buy for my ps3 that are really good or worth it? i only have virtua tennis , oblivion and f1.


----------



## Hi Im God (Aug 8, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Buy a 160GB hard drive and replace the existing 60GB one that's currently in your PS3. You can get them quite cheap online.



I don't want to void my warentee especially after I had to send my wii back for problems.



kamahl13 said:


> hey guys... what games can i buy for my ps3 that are really good or worth it? i only have virtua tennis , oblivion and f1.



Marvel Ultimate Alliance
Ninja Gaiden Sigma
Motorstorm

Whatever is on the shelves that interests you.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 8, 2007)

kamahl13 said:


> hey guys... what games can i buy for my ps3 that are really good or worth it? i only have virtua tennis , oblivion and f1.


Save your money for the fall season games which will start to come out very soon.  I wouldn't be the one to suggest actual titles though.  I'm sure many here can list the good stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2007)

Pick up Resistance if you haven't already, one of my fav shooters last year.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 8, 2007)

ya, but I feel ripped off with that map pack...nobody uses it. 

fuck!


----------



## Pein (Aug 8, 2007)

Lol map packs


----------



## conceptz (Aug 8, 2007)

Kaki said:


> ya, but I feel ripped off with that map pack...nobody uses it.
> 
> fuck!



I was contemplating whether I should purchase the new maps but now you've just made my decision. Thanks!


----------



## Kaki (Aug 9, 2007)

If I get my shit together I'll give them to you...just to have one more that may possibly use them.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 9, 2007)

Some cool stuff for people who are planning to rock Warhawk at the end of the month.  The dedicated servers for the game run off PS3s. XD



More info about the internal game servers for Warhawk here.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 9, 2007)

OMG, that room will need some super super AC. 

Thanks for the pics and such. 

I am looking forward to it; it's the only game this month right?  

I did hear a rumor about tekken online coming soon though.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2007)

Warhawk is looking pretty cool. For anyone looking forward to stranglehold here's my impression on the XBOX360 demo, shows off some cool shit. Enjoy and thanks for viewing ^_^
Link removed


----------



## conceptz (Aug 9, 2007)

crazy server!! They're even using the 60g model!

Anybody see the game *Rage* yet? It's like Unreal meets Motorstorn.

Page Defrag


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2007)

conceptz said:


> crazy server!! They're even using the 60g model!
> 
> Anybody see the game *Rage* yet? It's like Unreal meets Motorstorn.
> 
> Page Defrag



Yeah but nothing special i've seen, need to wait for more.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah they haven't revealed enough about Rage for one to really be hyped imo.  It is nice to see id getting out of Doom/Quake and the dark corridors.  Simply because it is id, it will probably be good and the engine will most certainly be licensed out to make many more good games.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Some cool stuff for people who are planning to rock Warhawk at the end of the month.  The dedicated servers for the game run off PS3s. XD
> 
> 
> 
> More info about the internal game servers for Warhawk here.



i don't get how psn is free and has dedicated servers and i pay for live and have to live with crappy shared servers


----------



## Pein (Aug 10, 2007)

stranglehold delayed for ps3 until september 17 all these delays are seriously pissing me off


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2007)

^Yeah i saw that, sorry seems 360 version is now gonna be mine instead.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 10, 2007)

Castlevania Chronicles coming to the PS3/PSP through PSN. =)

Link removed


> The Entertainment Software Ratings Board may have left slip news on an upcoming PlayStation Network release with Konami's Castlevania Chronicles for the PLAYSTATION 3 and PSP recently rated by the organization. Castlevania Chronicles, for those not intimately familiar with their Castlevania remakes, was a PlayStation release from 2001, bringing the Japanese Sharp X68000 game Akumajō Dracula to North America for the first time. Akumajō Dracula was actually a remake of the original 8-bit Castlevania for the Famicom/NES.
> 
> The U.S. version came late in the PlayStation's lifecycle and at a relatively high price for what was basically a remake of a remake... of a remake? It's confusing. Regardless of how many layers must be peeled away to get to the source, the game's addition to the PlayStation Network should give Belmont Clan fans a chance to take a crack at this old-school action-platformer.
> 
> It should also give Konami a chance to drum up more hype for its PSP release of another remake, Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles.


----------



## Pein (Aug 11, 2007)

i still haven't finished symphony of the night
@crazy im holdin out for ps3 version hard boiled hd to good to pass up


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> i still haven't finished symphony of the night
> *@crazy im holdin out for ps3 version hard boiled hd to good to pass up*



I know, i would to, but damn it's so fun.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh wow, VC gets the original Castlevania, and PSN gets the remake of the original 

I myself prefer the original mode on Chronicles with the blond Simon.


----------



## Pein (Aug 13, 2007)

damn ps3 is biult to last


> You can't keep a good PS3 down, at least according to some extreme play testing by PS3Vault. They started out with running a PS3 for 4 days in a van, gradually letting the temperature drop from 40 degrees to 0. Here were the results:We noticed a slight sluggishness in playback once the temperature reached 0 degrees , this was maintained for the last 24hours, with 12 hours to go we thought we were going to crash with a sudden , blackout to the screen, this was tracked down to condensation on the cord for the screen. 108hours in and still working fine.​Impressive. But electronics usually do great in cold environments. What about when they stuck the PS3 in sauna with temperatures reaching 120 degrees for 24 hours? Strangley enough we thought this would prove to be the ultimate area to kill the console, and to our surprise the only incident we noticed was a slight burning smell that came in around 64hours at 110F, the console was extremely hot when we finished the overall test but had come thru all environments with flying colours.​Considering that the PS3 was actually being playing games or Blu-ray movies, this performance is absolutely incredible. You can say what you want about programming for the Cell, or the PS3's currently weak library of games, but Sony has built the thing _like a tank_.   How to kill a PS3 Console - Is it really possible ?


link  How to kill a PS3 Console - Is it really possible ?


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Aug 16, 2007)

*PS3: To buy, or not to buy... THAT is the question.*

Ok, forgive me if this topic or one similar to it has already been done before but this is my very first time ever visiting the _Gaming Department_ and, quite frankly, I was too lazy to use the search button... with that said, I've been considering buying a PS3 ever since _Ninja Gaiden: Sigma_ came out and I basically just wanted to find out from anyone on this forum who may have a PS3 or happen to know a great deal about it whether or not it's a system worth spending $600+ on. If you don't think it is, it would be a big help if you'd please list at least *ONE* reason why. If anyone here has played _Ninja Gaiden: Sigma_ I'd appreciate any feedback you have on that as well.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 16, 2007)

If you think you'll use the PS3 to its fullest, such as watching Blu-Ray movies, using it as a media hub, demos, etc, on top of gaming, why not get one.  I've had one for 7 months now and I have really enjoyed it.  Personally, I think it's well worth the value if you take advantage of all that it has to offer while having a setup that can offer that HD experience as well.  But if you can't take advantage of it, you might want to wait until you can.  It all depends on how you perceive it's value and how it relates to your current or future situation.

As for Sigma, considering I never played Ninja Gaiden on the XBOX, it's worth it.  Great visuals, but even more amazing gameplay.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, I was looking at the prices for the Verizon FIOS services in the area since they are going to bring the services soon to my area.  $40 bucks for the 15Mbps connection is an awesome deal, much better than my current Charter cable.  DO WANT.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, I was looking at the prices for the Verizon FIOS services in the area since they are going to bring the services soon to my area.  $40 bucks for the 15Mbps connection is an awesome deal, much better than my current Charter cable.  DO WANT.



The good thing is Fiber is really the best out there ( sooo much better than coax). They also have deals to go through your phone line, tv, etc. Since the fiber has such a huge pipeline you can do basically anything with it.


You get a batter backup, so if you get a power surge your internet is A ok ( hope you have a laptop or a UPS on your desktop lol) thats protected as well. They install some funky thing outside the house and also in the room where you want it to stay.

Get the router with the wireless hub on it, you also get 4 lan connection with that router ( its a strong / great router btw).  They have a 50meg connection as well, and higher but those prices goes into the 100's then  



Verizon Fios makes every other internet / cable connection out there look like a joke ( I'm serious) .


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Juubi no Suzaku said:


> Ok, forgive me if this topic or one similar to it has already been done before but this is my very first time ever visiting the _Gaming Department_ and, quite frankly, I was too lazy to use the search button... with that said, I've been considering buying a PS3 ever since _Ninja Gaiden: Sigma_ came out and I basically just wanted to find out from anyone on this forum who may have a PS3 or happen to know a great deal about it whether or not it's a system worth spending $600+ on. If you don't think it is, it would be a big help if you'd please list at least *ONE* reason why. If anyone here has played _Ninja Gaiden: Sigma_ I'd appreciate any feedback you have on that as well.



If you like the future lineup + Want the future of DVDS then go for it, i did


----------



## Rock-Lee (Aug 16, 2007)

is there gonna be a new version of the ps3 (similar to the 360's approach with the better hardrive/new color)


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Aug 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> If you think you'll use the PS3 to its fullest, such as watching Blu-Ray movies, using it as a media hub, demos, etc, on top of gaming, why not get one.  I've had one for 7 months now and I have really enjoyed it.  Personally, I think it's well worth the value if you take advantage of all that it has to offer while having a setup that can offer that HD experience as well.  But if you can't take advantage of it, you might want to wait until you can.  It all depends on how you perceive it's value and how it relates to your current or future situation.
> 
> As for Sigma, considering I never played Ninja Gaiden on the XBOX, it's worth it.  Great visuals, but even more amazing gameplay.





crazymtf said:


> If you like the future lineup + Want the future of DVDS then go for it, i did



Alright then, some very convincing points... I guess my mind's made up now . (I was already leaning towards getting one, I just needed that extra nudge.) Thanks.


----------



## Pein (Aug 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The good thing is Fiber is really the best out there ( sooo much better than coax). They also have deals to go through your phone line, tv, etc. Since the fiber has such a huge pipeline you can do basically anything with it.
> 
> 
> You get a batter backup, so if you get a power surge your internet is A ok ( hope you have a laptop or a UPS on your desktop lol) thats protected as well. They install some funky thing outside the house and also in the room where you want it to stay.
> ...


how fast is your connection and how much do you pay 
i also want fios cause it has more hd channels my current company barely has any


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 17, 2007)

7.Totitos

First gameplay impression of Killzone 2.  N'Gai loves the immersion of it all.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a better deal.  Go to the Sony Style website and apply for a card.  If approved, you'll get $150 off your first purchase in the Sony Style website which means $350 60GB PS3, with free shipping.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 18, 2007)

Bought my ps3 on the 8th, and everything has been swell so far.

Got a question though, is the PS3 region free for games? I have a PAL version but can I play games from the US or Japan?


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 18, 2007)

₪DreamZ₪ said:


> Bought my ps3 on the 8th, and everything has been swell so far.
> 
> Got a question though, is the PS3 region free for games? I have a PAL version but can I play games from the US or Japan?



Yes, the Playstation 3 is regional free for PS3 games.
Enjoy.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 18, 2007)

Thats great. Madden comes out at the end of the month where I live and thats when my mid term break ends. I want the free time to play it

 Now I can just get one from the US now


----------



## geostigma (Aug 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I have a better deal.  Go to the Sony Style website and apply for a card.  If approved, you'll get $150 off your first purchase in the Sony Style website which means $350 60GB PS3, with free shipping.



Im hesitant. While its a great deal, Im not in a rush to ruin my credit. 
I see on the website it says free shipping this weekend only. By the time I have ordered the card and received it this weekend will have passed, even if I have gotten immediate approval, can I use the card immediately without having received it. And plus while there is no APR for the first 12 months, the annual apr is +15% the default is +32%. And while the 8 points back per dollar spent there seems great, if I'm getting charged 3% everytime I make a balance transfer from my account Im still losing money from buying there rather than using my own card attached to a bank account (unless Im mistaken about 8 points=8 cents).

So my question to you is will I immediately be able to use the card after registering and allowing these guys to send my info out to 3rd parties, or do I have to wait for it to arrive? Or is the free ps3 shipment thing going past this weekend? Is 8 points worth more than 8 cents? Have you tried registering with them and encountered no problems thus far? Even if it may be a better deal, $150 now is worth alot less to me than bad credit and mounting problems in the long run. I dont think its a scam, but it may be more trouble than its worth to do something I wouldnt ordinarily do (IE register to get a card for some deal so they can send me back 150 a couple months later).
And are you sure theyre giving you $150 back not $150 credit line increase (IE allowing you to spend 150 more per purchase?) Since that really would be a scam.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 18, 2007)

₪DreamZ₪ said:


> Thats great. Madden comes out at the end of the month where I live and thats when my mid term break ends. I want the free time to play it
> 
> Now I can just get one from the US now



until Shippuuden comes out.


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 18, 2007)

*Holy damn! PS3 news*

So, I am at a LAN party and there has just een an anouncement.

A Sony DEV will be apearing here with a Dev kit and 2 UNRELEASED games!
zomgzomg.

This will be so awesome, ill keep u guys poosted!


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not really interested in buying a PS3. I want to snag a wii first. But for right now, I'll have to deal with my Original Xbox, Gamecube, PS2, and DS. =_=


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 20, 2007)

I have another question:

Why does my laptops internet connection shuts itself down everytime I turn on the PS3? I always need to restart the laptops wifi to fix it.

Is there a way around this?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 22, 2007)

Metal Gear Solid 4's 'Boss' unit [FOXHOUND, Dead Cell, Cobras] has been revealed.



Those seem...very ZOE like, and their names are downright Mega Man-esqe.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 22, 2007)

That is one mean looking boss. Fighting him will be so much fun


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 22, 2007)

Something interesting about that scan. Apparently, all of the people who went blargal;fjl;asfj due to their nanomachines doing stuff in the E3 2007 trailer are under the command of Screaming Mantis. I think it was said in an interview that the PMC unit in the gameplay footage last month were from a unit called Praying Mantis, which I initially thought was a joke name. That unit is the same one in the E3 trailer.

What that means is I think there will be 4 PMC units; each based on the latter name of the group members; Mantis, Wolf, Octopus, and Raven.


----------



## Pein (Aug 22, 2007)

new mgs4 trailer 
Heinze going to Real...That seems like punishment enough for him ...
ps3 dvr
Heinze going to Real...That seems like punishment enough for him ...


----------



## Gene (Aug 22, 2007)

Laughing Octopus looks fun.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 22, 2007)

Better trailer ;3


----------



## Vasp (Aug 23, 2007)

So my brother rented a couple games for my PS3 the other day (the deal was that if he rented me a game, I'd let him use my PS3 to play the one he rented :E ). Anyway, he ended up getting me Sonic for it.

Now here me out. I'm a pretty big Sonic fan. I enjoy all the classics and the new 2D ones. And I actually enjoyed Sonic Adventure 2: Battle quite a bit. I thought the single player was pretty fun, and the first couple levels for Sonic and Shadow were pretty fun and speedy! (The space levels sucked. So hard.) I even have a Sonic T-shirt that I wear all the time. So yeah, I like Sonic.

And I really really tried to like this game. But daaaaaaaaaaaamn. It seemed like every 2 minutes, there was a load screen. There were cutscenes that literally lasted for less then 5 seconds, that had like a 45 second load screen just to bring it up. And then another 45 second load screen following ><. So friggin lame. And the levels. The "general" levels (I've only played the beach level so far) seriously lacked speed. And then the "speed" level following was so badly done. You can barely control Sonic, and theres many plentiful ways for him to either die, or die and glitch the game (falling into the ocean and into the matrix ftw ><).

I'm disappointed. Sonic has so much potential... yet failed so hard ;-;

(I know, the game is olde. I'm trying to catch up, having just bought my PS3 a week ago >_>)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 23, 2007)

Vasp said:


> Anyway, he ended up getting me Sonic for it.



I don't even have to read further.

I am sorry. He got you one of the worst next-gen games to date. And the second worst Sonic game to date.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 23, 2007)

*Super Puzzle Fighter II Remix storms XBL, PSN*
Capcom's classic puzzle brawler headed to Microsoft's, Sony's online arcades as part of each platform's weekly update.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2007)

Vasp said:


> So my brother rented a couple games for my PS3 the other day (the deal was that if he rented me a game, I'd let him use my PS3 to play the one he rented :E ). Anyway, he ended up getting me Sonic for it.
> 
> Now here me out. I'm a pretty big Sonic fan. I enjoy all the classics and the new 2D ones. And I actually enjoyed Sonic Adventure 2: Battle quite a bit. I thought the single player was pretty fun, and the first couple levels for Sonic and Shadow were pretty fun and speedy! (The space levels sucked. So hard.) I even have a Sonic T-shirt that I wear all the time. So yeah, I like Sonic.
> 
> ...


YES thank you, god i use to be a fool and enjoy this game, well that changed. Then i post a video review and get based by crazy sonic fans. I'm a fan of sonic but the game sucked the dick


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 23, 2007)

A legit postal and address and your good.  A lot of people like me made a JPN account for the PSN and 360, so you can make a US account too.


----------



## Pein (Aug 23, 2007)

dreamz hot yoko sig


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2007)

UK IGN gave Heavenly Sword 7.0/10. It's not AAA title to critics but they said it's basically to MEH in battling but since i had more fun with the system then NG i'm ready


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm copping it no matter what anyway.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 23, 2007)

Pein said:


> dreamz hot yoko sig



Thanks 

And regardless, Im still getting Heavenly Sword


----------



## Kaki (Aug 23, 2007)

I got tekken, and there is still no sign of US online. 

And wtf does Warhawk come out on the 28th?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I got tekken, and there is still no sign of US online.
> *
> And wtf does Warhawk come out on the 28th*?



Yes it does.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 23, 2007)

I know, but I'd rather have it today.....it is Thursday. meh

And the eye toy and Wet look pretty sweet.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 23, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> A legit postal and address and your good.  A lot of people like me made a JPN account for the PSN and 360, so you can make a US account too.



So by legit, u mean a made up address from proper places?

Sony arent gonna check whether you actually live there though right?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 24, 2007)

LOL, they're not going to take the time and check your address.  It's alright to make a new account like that.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome, Ill just jack up a random address then  

Anyone got an address to give away?

:EDIT:
Nvm, sorted it out


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 24, 2007)

Nintendo DS, add me up on PSN.  Everybody add me up.  My connection problems is fix and is better than ever.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 24, 2007)

Is Nintendo DS your code? Didnt you have another one before?


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 24, 2007)

lol, nah that's what I call Donkey Show.   My code is still the same, cyber_celebrity.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like Im making an account.....


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2007)

Folklore demo is up if anyone wanted to check it out.


----------



## Akira (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm planning on importing Warhawk but i was wondering will i not be able to play it online on my PAL console because its NTSC??


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 24, 2007)

crazy add me up and Thanks for that info.  I'll pause on the UK account then.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2007)

Will do cyber.


----------



## Karmaxx (Aug 29, 2007)

*PS3 Online questions*

I am gonna buy a PS3 soon and i am interesting in the online set up of the PS3. 

Monthly Fees - Yes or No
Population     - Get into games easy and fast or wait 5+ minutes for a game.

Do not flame about the PS3 any 360 fan boys.. just a heads up..


----------



## Pein (Aug 29, 2007)

no its free 
most games you can always find match in a few seconds


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I am gonna buy a PS3 soon and i am interesting in the online set up of the PS3.
> 
> Monthly Fees - Yes or No
> Population     - Get into games easy and fast or wait 5+ minutes for a game.
> ...



Monthly Fee - No
Population - Warhawk has a nice amount, always games filled with 32 people


----------



## Karmaxx (Aug 29, 2007)

Its free that just makes me want it more.


----------



## Piekage (Aug 30, 2007)

I actually have a question regarding the PS3 as well. 

1. Is it true the PS3 can transport PS1 games to the PSP?
2. If so, how much is it, and what games are available?


----------



## Karmaxx (Aug 30, 2007)

Piekage said:


> I actually have a question regarding the PS3 as well.
> 
> 1. Is it true the PS3 can transport PS1 games to the PSP?
> 2. If so, how much is it, and what games are available?



It is most likely true the reason they don't sell many PSP games in stores. It would also be very easy to sell them to us. I forgot but i think my friend said he used his PSP for games and stuff on his PS3 so not sure i will look it up.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2007)

Piekage said:


> I actually have a question regarding the PS3 as well.
> 
> 1. Is it true the PS3 can transport PS1 games to the PSP?
> 2. If so, how much is it, and what games are available?



Yes you can, and most of them cost i believe 5-8 dollars, around there. Haven't bought any yet.


----------



## Pein (Aug 30, 2007)

i bought the first crash and castlevania both on my psp


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 30, 2007)

Does anyone know whether the logitech MX revolution mouse works on the PS3?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 30, 2007)

₪DreamZ₪ said:


> Does anyone know whether the logitech MX revolution mouse works on the PS3?


It should.  All my logitech and microsoft products work for it.


----------



## Hi Im God (Aug 30, 2007)

Any one know how to hook up PS3 to surround sound when i'm using the hdmi to connect to the tv.  (I think I might be missing a ps3 cord I have plenty of componet ect cables.)

Oh yeah the reciver sucks so no hdmi -_-;


----------



## Pein (Aug 30, 2007)

plug your av cables in or optical audio in the back of the ps3 then connect the cables to your receiver then just go to ps3 audio settings then choose the audio out you want


----------



## Hi Im God (Aug 30, 2007)

ahh the ps3 settings i'll try that.  I didn't see any other cable options other then a PS only type slot or hdmi.  I need to look harder.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 30, 2007)

damn did Castlevania Chronicles come out?


----------



## Pein (Aug 30, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn did Castlevania Chronicles come out?


no not yet


----------



## Hi Im God (Aug 30, 2007)

Pein said:


> plug your av cables in or optical audio in the back of the ps3 then connect the cables to your receiver then just go to ps3 audio settings then choose the audio out you want



Thanks again bought an optical cable on my lunch break installed and changed settings in like 5 mins, works like a charm.

Reps coming your way as soon as I can.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 30, 2007)

Pein, you still copping Warhawk?


----------



## Pein (Aug 30, 2007)

yep later today or tommorow for sure


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2007)

Rank 3 now in Warhawk, oh yeah ^_^


----------



## Kaki (Aug 30, 2007)

omg you live up to what I've heard about you....no more. Wow!

Well, I am getting a 3 person dorm, so it's going to be a triple in the triple. SWEET!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2007)

Heavenly Sword gets a 8/10 from 1up. 

link


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 30, 2007)

8s not too bad, Ill probably give it a shot before I buy, just in case


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2007)

Suppose to be lots of fun just short, but short didn't stop me from buying gow or DMC


----------



## Kaki (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya, it just goes in line with it being an very theatrical game.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2007)

Yep. 

My boy called me from the gamestore *he works there* and he told me they got lair about a hour ago and they selling it tomorrow morning so ima go pick it up.


----------



## Pein (Aug 30, 2007)

tell us how it goes it looks great but i wanna know how it plays


----------



## Clumps (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello, there.

You know the PS3 game Heavenly Sword, that comes out some time this september, next month.

Well I'm the Owner of it's Fan Club so if you'd like, you can come join the Link is in my Sig.

Thanks.

I have a silver Playstation 3, PSP, a PS2 and a Sony Laptop.

The games I have on there are, Grand Theft Auto 1-3, Madden, Killzone, Socom, Metal Gear Solid, Ratchet and Clank, Death Jr., Twisted Metal Black, MSB 2007, Tekken for PS3 and soon to come a pre odered Devil May Cry 4 and Heveanly Sword.

I'm clumps, And Playstation 3 is my anti drug.


----------



## Pein (Aug 30, 2007)

im starting a playstation fc if xbox and nintendo get one why not sony


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2007)

Lair gets a 4.9 from IGN, though they can't up there own scores it really equals a 6.6. Anyway still buying it.


----------



## Clumps (Aug 30, 2007)

^I would join.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 30, 2007)

Clumps said:


> I'm clumps, And Playstation 3 is my anti drug.



*|P|L|A|Y|S|T|A|T|I|O|N| |3|*

It's a good thing I already own one. Got it for three reasons:

1.) Armored Core 4
2.) Metal Gear Solid 4
3.) Final Fantasy XIII/Versus


----------



## Clumps (Aug 30, 2007)

For me it's Heavenly Sword, Devil May Cry, and Ratchet and Clank:Tools of Destruction.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 30, 2007)

Clumps said:


> I have a *silver Playstation 3*, PSP, a PS2 and a Sony Laptop.



Pics.  I need to see.  And silver skin decals don't count.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 30, 2007)

I...HAVE to say this....

Factor 5? More like....Factor 4.9 am i rite?!?!?!

>_>


----------



## Kaki (Aug 30, 2007)

> im starting a playstation fc if xbox and nintendo get one why not sony


 Look at this discussion; it's lucky to get a new page a week. And there already is one or two. 

Maybe they used silver spray paint.....


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I...HAVE to say this....
> 
> Factor 5? More like....Factor 4.9 am i rite?!?!?!
> 
> >_>



oh gamefaqs humor never works


----------



## Hi Im God (Aug 31, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lair gets a 4.9 from IGN, though they can't up there own scores it really equals a 6.6. Anyway still buying it.



wtf didnt they give MP3 a 9.5 whats with the low scores on Lair?

That review was horrible...

Graphics Awesome
Sound Track Awesome
Story Great
Guy couldnt play it very well (probably user error)  'oh noes it fails die Sony' ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> wtf didnt they give MP3 a 9.5 whats with the low scores on Lair?



Well its not that great of a game maybe? From what I played the motion controls are really bad to 

I mean 

EGM - 5.5
PSM - 5.0
Gamebrink 4.0
IGN  - 4.9


*Shrugs* take them for what there worth but I would read each review before purchasing the game.. Factor 5 never really made great games anyways.

sad  because I would have bought lair for sure,


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> wtf didnt they give MP3 a 9.5 whats with the low scores on Lair?
> 
> That review was horrible...
> 
> ...



The man who gave MP3 a high score <3 Nintendo, but I won't even dwelve into that.

I wouldn't say the review was bad when multiple reviewers have poked it for the same things. This isn't like God Hand where the IGNorant reviewing it should have been fired for arguably the worst "professional" review on the site.


----------



## Pein (Aug 31, 2007)

god hand was a terrible game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 31, 2007)

Pein said:


> god hand was a terrible game



Trip and fall into a lake of acid.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2007)

Pein said:


> god hand was a terrible game



NO it wasn't. 

Just picked up lair, tell you all what i think later.


----------



## Pein (Aug 31, 2007)

ok not terrible average


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 31, 2007)

Played Lair.  Controls made me throw up inside my mouth.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 31, 2007)

^lmao.  That's all I need to hear.   I stick with the terrible ratings that this game got and focus on something better.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Played Lair.  Controls made me throw up inside my mouth.



Really that bad? Shit. Owell can't win em all. I'll try now and come back later with impression.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 31, 2007)

LOL, it isn't that bad.  But considering I just came off of MP3 with it's tight ass controls (yeah, yeah, FPA but it's damn near perfect), the slush-fest of the sixaxis wannabe motion controls does hamper the experience.

Oh yeah, I did like killing people with the dragon though.

*played Dragonforce while playing Lair*  <-- made it 10x more EPIC!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 31, 2007)

Pein said:


> ok not terrible average



Well...it's a beat em up. So yeah, that is pretty accurate in general.



Donkey Show said:


> Played Lair.  Controls made me throw up inside my mouth.



So...it's just like playing 3D Sonic games?


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 31, 2007)

Fucking DS and his mixed reviews lol. crazy tell us how the game is.  I need a new PS3 game in my life.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 31, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Fucking DS and his mixed reviews lol. crazy tell us how the game is.  I need a new PS3 game in my life.



GET WARHAWK THEN!!!



> So...it's just like playing 3D Sonic games?



That one made me shit my pants.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 31, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> That one made me shit my pants.



The epic shit like seeing hentai of Snake having his way in a duct shaft with Samus, or the kind of epic fail shit that makes your limbs and organs stop activity for a few moments?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 31, 2007)

Like a old lady who had lots of anal sex when she was younger kind of shit.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 31, 2007)

DS, you still didn't allow me.  What gives?  

Everytime I'm about to buy Warhawk, something tells me I might not like it.  Watching the videos give me a 50/50 approach.  I might just buy it just to play with people in here.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 31, 2007)

I've been playing MP3 lately.  Sorry man. >__<  I'll do it now.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 31, 2007)

I still need to play 2 before I play 3.  I'll pick that up from my friend this weekend.  DS, did the Dark Suit/Dark section get you on your nerves in 2?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> DS, you still didn't allow me.  What gives?
> 
> Everytime I'm about to buy Warhawk, something tells me I might not like it.  Watching the videos give me a 50/50 approach.  I might just buy it just to play with people in here.



I was 50/50 with Warhawk too, now no regrets, it's some of the best multiplayer yet.  

As for Lair. At first i was like "Damn fucking sentive piece of shit"  BUT after just completing mission 4 i'm enjoying it. 

It's controls are 50/50. There no where on the level of perfect or tight but MOST of it gets the job done. The damn flipping around is the only one i have trouble with. Everything else, turning, up, down, left, right, easy to manage once you've done 1 or 2 missions. 

The story is ok so far. Basically some assholes attacked your village and now we going to fuck em up  Graphics are great, as you would of already guessed. 

The fighting is ok. It's not terrible by any means *Like sonic* but it could of been better. The on foot combat is actually pretty fun * I love smashing the shit out of soldiers and shooting fire*  The flying is ok, but it's really just a quick hit and they ice dragons die. Then theres duels, which are pretty easy to win *X, X, triangle = wins*  So it's not the best but it works. 

In total it's not a bad game, it's just not a great game. It's a good game to me, it's probably gonna get 7-8, somewhere around there for me. Just some advice if you do pick it up play more then 1-2 missions, ya'll get the controls down by mission 3-4. 

And as DS said, hell no it's not as tight as MP3 controls, but it's got dragons


----------



## Pein (Aug 31, 2007)

warhawk im pretty bad it im bound to get better though


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2007)

^You will. 

Just finished the 5th mission in Lair, my fucking god what a bitch. I can see why they complain about controls when there's to much going on it's a bitch. Still it helped me learn takedowns AND aim better. Still a bitch but no 5/10, more like 7/10 or 7.5/10 still.


----------



## Pein (Aug 31, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Played Lair.  Controls made me throw up inside my mouth.


why did you buy lair


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 31, 2007)

I played it at Fry's.  After the initial barfing and acidic taste in my mouth, the game controls just fine.  It's the gestures that suck balls.  Controlling the dragon with tilt is just right though.  And the game looks awesome, it just gets sluggish like a friend sometimes.  I can see this game becoming my guilty pleasure, kinda like listening to Dragonforce... 

I like adding to the controversy. XD


----------



## Gambitz (Aug 31, 2007)

Anybody know when Sony's gonna release the other versions of the PS3 (Silver and White).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 31, 2007)

Hozuki said:


> Anybody know when Sony's gonna release the other versions of the PS3 (Silver and White).



Maybe when they can make an actual dollar off the platform?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2007)

4.5 from gamespot, man this game is getting slapped like a pimp's bitch, still don't think it's THAT bad, maybe i gotta finish it or something. Owell still enjoy alot of low rating games *Monster hunter, bulletwitch, dynasty warriors* So no biggie, but yeah i can't give this a 9, so in the end i'm disappointed but still great to look at and somewhat fun combat.


----------



## Pein (Sep 1, 2007)

crazy why did you like bullet witch


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2007)

Pein said:


> crazy why did you like bullet witch



Fun, easy to play, cool powers, girl with big boobs and lots of different dresses, arcade = win.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Sep 1, 2007)

I am with Crazymtf. I played the first 3 missions of Lair and while it wasn't the best thing I played in my life, it wasn't the worst.

Some of the stuff were purely tacked on. The one on one combat is broken because you can never really be sure when you can attack your opponent. Also once you do hit the ground you have to get used to the analog sticks. It is also incredibly tedious to brake and land because you have the be close enough to the ground to descend. If you want to go down while mid-air, no can do, even if the game prompts you otherwise.

Soundtrack is very LOTR-ish, but the voice acting is leaving a lot be desired. It feels cold and lack any emotion for a game revolving around epic battles. Graphics are great when you are in the air, but once you hit the ground, the game move at, I am not kidding, 15fps thanks to the amount of soldiers trying to skewer you. Did I also mention it takes 5 seconds to pause the game? I never thought I'll see the day I'll criticize such thing...

I'll hold off my final score when I finish the game, but to be honest, this has all the signs of 2007's Most Disappointing Game.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2007)

Not my most disapointed but i'm not going to lie, i am pretty pissed that it feels rush. 

Few things i want them to fix are. 

1) Fucking Sixaxis AREN'T Wiimotes, so why the FUCK do they think it's a good idea to play this way? It's playable but NOT very fun. 

2) As shadow mentioned, i really think the combat should of been patched up, sometimes it seems fine, sometimes glitchy, arg annoying. 

3) Lockon - This shit is so fucked sometimes. Sometimes i do it so good, i amaze myself. Sometimes i can't even hit a guy after 5 times of locking on, BLAH. 

Still despite this i'm enjoying the story, graphics, sound and so on. Really though fixing those things may have made this game one of my favs


----------



## Kaki (Sep 1, 2007)

Are you saying the wii is more sensitive and versatile? Or that it is more remote shaped. 


Can anyone give me advice on how to recover my PSN password..I'm at a loss here.


----------



## Pein (Sep 1, 2007)

played lair it wasn't as bad as reviews made it out to be the sixaxis could have been tighter and the lock on more accurate 
if they had added the choice to play with analog stcks that would have made lair way better 
but the story and music was great the dragons were bad ass looking 
if only they didn't use the sixaxis


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2007)

Pein said:


> played lair it wasn't as bad as reviews made it out to be the sixaxis could have been tighter and the lock on more accurate
> if they had added the choice to play with analog stcks that would have made lair way better
> but the story and music was great the dragons were bad ass looking
> if only they didn't use the sixaxis


Pretty much my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Pein (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah im going to go play warhawk now i need to get better


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 1, 2007)

Pein said:


> played lair it wasn't as bad as reviews made it out to be the sixaxis could have been tighter and the lock on more accurate
> if they had added the choice to play with analog stcks that would have made lair way better
> but the story and music was great the dragons were bad ass looking
> if only they didn't use the sixaxis



The one thing they don't tell you is that you can switch to analog control.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> The one thing they don't tell you is that you can switch to analog control.



Don't fuck around, if that's true tell me how! ARG i love the graphics and sound, and the story is good but these fucking controls. I can get through it but not without being annoyed


----------



## Pein (Sep 1, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> The one thing they don't tell you is that you can switch to analog control.


donkey dont fuck around if you can switch tell me


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 1, 2007)

I personally haven't done it, but tons of people on neogaf have been doing it.  They've just been sticking usb controllers, like the logitech one and even a saturn pad. XD



Read on.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 1, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I played it at Fry's.  After the initial barfing and acidic taste in my mouth, the game controls just fine.  It's the gestures that suck balls.  Controlling the dragon with tilt is just right though.  And the game looks awesome, it just gets sluggish like a friend sometimes.  I can see this game becoming my guilty pleasure, *kinda like listening to Dragonforce... *
> 
> I like adding to the controversy. XD



I thought I was the only one xD

Played Warhawk on a friends PS3 and it made me want to steal his PS3


----------



## Pein (Sep 1, 2007)

im getting better in warhawk love the rocket launcher and just blowing shit up in the tank


----------



## Shadow Blade (Sep 1, 2007)

the story is OK. It's nothing really that intriguing. One nation against another... gee. Like I haven't seen something like that in an American fantasy game\movie before. -_-.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> the story is OK. It's nothing really that intriguing. One nation against another... gee. Like I haven't seen something like that in an American fantasy game\movie before. -_-.



It's not special but maybe cause i like Dragons + amazing graphics plus all the backstabbing, just fun to see what happens.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2007)

My Video review of it. 
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=nchD7t5Doos[/YOUTUBE]

Edit - Really light in the beginning but second half you can see better.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

Right now I just can't wait until Stranglehold comes out.  Fun Game + Blu Ray Hard Boiled = Happy Sin


----------



## Kaki (Sep 2, 2007)

I got warhawk and I'm hopping that it will connect fine on the campus network.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 2, 2007)

MGO PS3 footage.

Link to Pt. 1 of 9 of the episode at YouTube


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn that game is looking pretty good, cant wait for it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 2, 2007)

For those who don't know, you can play Lair on the PSP using a new feature found in PS3 games.



Maybe the game will be good now?


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 2, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Some might now I worked during Black Friday recently. We actually had one PS3 in stock and sold it to a lucky customer. Sadly a riot ensued and the guy ended up using the PS3 as a weapon. I decided to snap a pic and share it with you all. I had a kick out of this.



 this thread is WIN!!


----------



## Shadow Blade (Sep 3, 2007)

Finished Lair. Overall, lots of wasted potential.

I'll sum it up with pros and cons:
+ Unlike many PS3 games, runs in 1080p
+ Very detailed environments
+ Solid voice acting towards the end
+ Satisfactory Story
+ Tries something new
- Tries something new
- Sixaxis does not respond well at times
- Frustrating mission design requires trial and error.
- Framerate drops and lackluster water effects.

Overall: 5.5. I really wanted to to like Lair. I love the concept and I actually grew to like the story despite the lack of character development, but the controls and the camera ruined it all. 

Moral? Let Nintendo do the motion sensing. The sixaxis is a bigger joke than even what the Eye Toy was.


----------



## Pein (Sep 3, 2007)

i liked the eyetoy it was kicking so much ass 
and im liking the eye toy hd


----------



## Vasp (Sep 3, 2007)

Been playing my PS3 a lot recently. Just bought a couple new games, Warhawk and Dynasty Warriors: Gundam. I haven't played the latter too much, although, I can say that Heero Yui kicks serious ass!

Warhawk however is just crazy. I'm loving it. My friend and I usually end up joining Team Death Matches, and with enough people, the gameplay gets really intense. There is the headset, but for the most part, no one really uses it too often. Also, we finally stopped playing in the North America region, and are now going global with it, so it's becoming crazy fun ^^.

So yeah, if you have an internet connection, and enjoy war'esque games (and even if you don't, cause god knows I didn't ><), Warhawk is realllllly good.

My only real request is that there be more maps. I think theres only 4 maps in total (that can be split into smaller maps) *4 may be incorrect*, it can get a little repetitive when you know where all the weapons are, and where to go to use them efficiently. Despite that though, it's still addictive enough to make my friend and I play from 12pm -> 6am in the morning, lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah warhawk is awesome, it's 5 maps, wish i agree more should come. Still one of the best multiplayer games now.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, I 'm having trouble I went from HDMI at home to composite converter to analog (a set up that worked before) and it is not showing up on the TV. is there some sort of reset?

EDIT: I fixed this by connecting it with my converter box thing, then turning the ps3 on, then holding the power button for 5 secs till I got the beeb and I kept holding it until I heard a second beep and it rest the output settings. Now to connect the internet....


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 4, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Right now I just can't wait until Stranglehold comes out.  Fun Game + Blu Ray Hard Boiled = Happy Sin



Cosign. Game looks crazy. 

Chow Yun Fat > Your favorite action star.


----------



## Pein (Sep 4, 2007)

FERGIE HATH SPOKEN!!! 
a 7.25 for lair 
and an 8 for a 2nd opinion


----------



## Kaki (Sep 4, 2007)

Slowly the ratings climb....

Well, I'm still having trouble getting the dorm internet on my triple.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2007)

7 sounds right. As for Stranglehold, only a 7.2? No ways, to fun


----------



## Hi Im God (Sep 6, 2007)

Although I royaly suck and my connection lasts maybe 15 mins before giving me network errors... Warhawk is fun.


I've never played Counter strike but it looks similar to Warhawk with Halo like aspects as well.


----------



## Pein (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> Although I royaly suck and my connection lasts maybe 15 mins before giving me network errors... Warhawk is fun.
> 
> 
> I've never played Counter strike but it looks similar to Warhawk with Halo like aspects as well.


its the firm ware thats causing the network problems sony's trying to fix it


----------



## Hi Im God (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats a releif.  I was thinking it was the wireless modem I JUST installed to play this.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 6, 2007)

Pein said:


> its the firm ware thats causing the network problems sony's trying to fix it



Is that the reason why I could never sign in automatically?  I always have to stop from signing in when I first put it on, and then re-sign again.   I thought it was only me, but my friend said that happens to him too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 6, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Finished Lair. Overall, lots of wasted potential.
> 
> I'll sum it up with pros and cons:
> + Unlike many PS3 games, runs in 1080p
> ...




nice break down... but what did it try that was new? or are you talking about the motion sensing that is? the game overall  is very simliar to that other dragon game... gah cannot spell it atm  I forget starts with a D.


also if you want to do a dedicated server for warhawk you better make sure you have great upload speeds for 32 player ( at least a 4 to 6 meg upload connection for no lag)


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> nice break down... but what did it try that was new? or are you talking about the motion sensing that is? the game overall  is very simliar to that other dragon game... gah cannot spell it atm  I forget starts with a D.
> 
> *
> also if you want to do a dedicated server for warhawk you better make sure you have great upload speeds for 32 player ( at least a 4 to 6 meg upload connection for no lag)*



Why? I never noticed any lag or anything.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 6, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> the game overall  is very simliar to that other dragon game... gah cannot spell it atm  I forget starts with a D.



The meh Drakenguard series?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2007)

It's nothing like drakenguard series. Can't get off the dragon in lair, the controls aren't similar, shit the story is WAY different. Nothing simliar but that both have dragons.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 6, 2007)

Why do people buy Lair if everyone says it's shit? I haven't played it but controlling a dragon does not seem like fun.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> Why do people buy Lair if everyone says it's shit? I haven't played it but controlling a dragon does not seem like fun.



Cause if i listen to the opinions of other's i wouldn't even play some of my fav. games. And even when i did buy it i still don't think it's 4.5, that would mean it's broken in everyway, which it's not. If anything my idea of it is between gametrailers and gameinformers review.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Cause if i listen to the opinions of other's i wouldn't even play some of my fav. games. And even when i did buy it i still don't think it's 4.5, that would mean it's broken in everyway, which it's not. If anything my idea of it is between gametrailers and gameinformers review.



True but it does seem like a crap game. If a hell of gaming sites say it's crap then it must be crap. But that 4.5 Gamespot gave was because KevinVanOrd, or whatever his name is, is trying to copy Jeff Gerstman's harsh scores. IMO Gamespot are trying to catch people's attention by giving bad reviews. But on topic I think that if reviews don't convince you maybe demos and game videos?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 6, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> IMO Gamespot are trying to catch people's attention by giving bad reviews.



That's what they do with a lot of games.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 6, 2007)

I still like Gamespot, but it's pointless. You can tell they're doing it on purpose because in Jeff Gerstermann's blog he goes "I'm gonna give it a shocking score". Like he did with twilight princess. Wasn't he the one who gave Ocarina of Time a 10?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 6, 2007)

He gave shit like TONY HAWK 3 a 10.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 6, 2007)

Gamespot claim they're not bias but sadly they are...

Example in Bioshock Jeff said how Bioshock's weapons aren't all that. He is a first person shooter fan. Bioshock is a first person adventure. D: Yeah... ... whatever =/


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2007)

I look at reviews for more info about a game, not the actual score. So those numbers mean shit. The info helps me though know more about the game before i buy it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Why? I never noticed any lag or anything.



do you have your ps3 setup as a dedicated server for other users to play off of?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> do you have your ps3 setup as a dedicated server for other users to play off of?



No, but i joined dedicated service quite a few times, no lag yet.


----------



## Fenix (Sep 6, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> but controlling a dragon does not seem like fun.



Hey look, a completely unbiased statement


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 7, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> Hey look, a completely unbiased statement



Oh haha. 

Also did anyone check out folktale or soemthing like that in PSN. It was only avialable while leipzig convention was on?


----------



## Hi Im God (Sep 7, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> I haven't played it but controlling a dragon does not seem like fun.



I agree 100% first person shooters are not fun.

oh wait.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> No, but i joined dedicated service quite a few times, no lag yet.



alright then, I will explain it a little bit further for you then.

those dedicated servers proabably have a really good connection behind them for it to be no lag on a 32 player map.



try making a dedicated server for a 32 player game off a 1meg ( this is what the product is commericaled as but in all reality it does not get a 1 meg upload fully...) upload connection,its going to be bad   360 for instance runs off  of shared host system.. If you play gears of war with a bad connection as the host those other people are going to lag, however if you have a good upload speed it will not. I can get into all the networking terms invovled in this but some people would not understand.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> alright then, I will explain it a little bit further for you then.
> 
> those dedicated servers proabably have a really good connection behind them for it to be no lag on a 32 player map.
> 
> ...


Humm i see, i think, lol. Well i join mostly the sony set-up ones.


----------



## Pein (Sep 7, 2007)

yep i play sony servers only in warhawk


----------



## Hi Im God (Sep 7, 2007)

Are the Sony ones the blue ones?

Sometimes I wonder if I am even playing the same game lol.

Still had shit connection problems lastnight.  I think it is my router.


----------



## conceptz (Sep 8, 2007)

I've only had 1 match where it was very laggy. All the other times, whether on Sony server or not, there was great connection.


Just played Stranglehold, it was fun as hell. Too bad they don't have optional Cantonese voices though, that would be leet. This game reminds me of the good ol' Max Payne days.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2007)

conceptz said:


> I've only had 1 match where it was very laggy. All the other times, whether on Sony server or not, there was great connection.
> 
> 
> Just played Stranglehold, it was fun as hell. Too bad they don't have optional Cantonese voices though, that would be leet. This game reminds me of the good ol' Max Payne days.



Yep stranglehold brings back the Max Payne action packed shoot out feeling


----------



## conceptz (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Chow Yun Fat voicing his own character, it would've killed me to hear somebody else do it.


----------



## Vasp (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, I just visited Penny-Arcade (like I do every so often) and I read the lastest blog entry Tycho did. And what I'm reading (in the very first paragraph mind you) is that the latest PS3 update tweaked the Six-axis controller, and thus, made Lair a much better game (control wise, mind you). Now, I'm not 100% trust worthy of what exactly they say. They have been known to "bash" on the PS3, lol. So my question is, is it true? Does Lair actually handle better now? Or are they just joking around? Tycho posted that what they're hearing is an actual rumor too.

So basically, anyone with Lair, are the controls at least better now then before you updated your PS3 to 1.92? Is the game a little funner now? lol


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 8, 2007)

If that is true, I expect to see a re-review from everyone


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2007)

Didn't try it but i heard it does fix it a bit.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 8, 2007)

You should give it a go and see if the change is significant


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2007)

Eh..they are going to do anything they can to make people buy it XD.

They recently sent out a guide....to reviewerss...on how to review Lair.

When Sony fails, they stumble, and their methods at fixing it only add lulz, facepalms, and easy cannon fodder.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Eh..they are going to do anything they can to make people buy it XD.
> 
> They recently sent out a guide....to reviewerss...on how to review Lair.
> 
> When Sony fails, they stumble, and their methods at fixing it only add lulz, facepalms, and easy cannon fodder.



Actually despite bad reviews it sold pretty well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2007)

Technically, it hasn't sold enough to be successful.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2007)

When a game gets 4.5 i don't expect it to sell at all, selling almost 100,000 units for  4.5 is surprising  *In america anyway, dunno bout japan*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2007)

Eh, Fiddy Cent's shitfest AND Shadow the Hedgehog both sold over a million copies.

Which is really disgusting.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Eh, Fiddy Cent's shitfest AND Shadow the Hedgehog both sold over a million copies.
> 
> Which is really disgusting.



I can't wait to add you on my PSN network next year   I know you getting one  next year, don't deny it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2007)

Heh, I never said no to ever getting a PS3, I just want one at a reasonable price for what I would use it for, something is hasn't ever touched.

Which would be around $400. I have been considering getting a PS3, an HDTV, or a Wii for my birthday, and due to my shitty TV now fucking up with colors I may just have to get an HDTV, which go for what, $1,000+?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 8, 2007)

Depending the size of the HDTV, if your trying to buy that and a PS triple, you should save at least 2G's.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd be buying them separately at different times. That'd be too much money to spend in one shot.

With the PS3, buying that would get me Ninja Gaiden Sigma, and I don't even have to look at 9 minutes of footage to say thats good. I don't really...see nothing else that catches my eye thats out. And the stuff that does, I can get on another platform, and that platform starts with an X and ends with a red ring


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 8, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma, Folklore will be a great game, Ratchet and Clank, PS3 Stranglehold looks better, Unchartedrake's Fortune, Haze.  Some games will fit your interest but right now only Sigma, Strangehold, and Folklore fit my needs.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Ninja Gaiden Sigma, Folklore will be a great game, Ratchet and Clank, PS3 Stranglehold looks better, Unchartedrake's Fortune, Haze.  Some games will fit your interest but right now only Sigma, Strangehold, and Folklore fit my needs.



Only triple AAA titles for Goofy 

So there goes Folklore and stranglehold.


----------



## dementia_ (Sep 9, 2007)

The best looking upcoming PS3 games are PSN stuff like Everyday Shooter and Echocrome.

I kinda dig how Folklore is shaping up.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 9, 2007)

yay, I'm getting a bit of online here. 

and btw I found that you can't play the euro Folksoul demo on a SD tv.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Actually despite bad reviews it sold pretty well.



Umm, there are no officail statements about lair's sellings in the USA. Will be posted by NDP this month but there not out yet.

100k? I doubt that, I'm going to say 50 to 80k, plus where every I go ( forum wise) people are turning it back in.


I want some more White knight story news =/


----------



## Pein (Sep 9, 2007)

dementia_ said:


> The best looking upcoming PS3 games are PSN stuff like Everyday Shooter and Echocrome.
> 
> I kinda dig how Folklore is shaping up.


best looking?
best looking ps3 game coming out are ratchet and uncharted


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Umm, there are no officail statements about lair's sellings in the USA. Will be posted by NDP this month but there not out yet.
> 
> 100k? I doubt that, I'm going to say 50 to 80k, plus where every I go ( forum wise) people are turning it back in.
> 
> ...



I was just going by those stats on that one site. Vzchats or whatever it's called, no need to bite my head off


----------



## Akira (Sep 9, 2007)

Guys i need this question answered urgently:
I plan to import Stranglehold at the end of the month and do both editions come with Hard Boiled Blu ray and if so will the US version of the flim work on my Euro PS3?


----------



## Kaki (Sep 9, 2007)

I know only the special edition has the movie on it.


----------



## Pein (Sep 9, 2007)

Locke said:


> Guys i need this question answered urgently:
> I plan to import Stranglehold at the end of the month and do both editions come with Hard Boiled Blu ray and if so will the US version of the flim work on my Euro PS3?



no special edition only and yes they decided not for it to have region coding


----------



## Amuro (Sep 9, 2007)

Pein said:


> no special edition only and yes they decided not for it to have region coding


 
source?

if thats true i'm definatley getting it when i'm in new york in oct, hard boiled on blue ray = definately worth the wait.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 9, 2007)

Pein said:


> best looking?
> best looking ps3 game coming out are ratchet and uncharted



....i would seriously buy a new ps3 just for the new ratchet and clank game


----------



## Kaki (Sep 9, 2007)

Is anyone else having truble connecting their PS3? I get disconnected from the media server then get the error.. You have been signed out of PLAYSTATION Network (8002AA08)


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Sep 9, 2007)

hey i'm just wondering, i'm getting a new ps3 cuz my old one got stolen, what game do u think i should buy along with it when i get it? i'm probably gonna get it sometime late this month or october


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 10, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Is anyone else having truble connecting their PS3? I get disconnected from the media server then get the error.. You have been signed out of PLAYSTATION Network (8002AA08)



I get that message everytime I sign in automatically now.  I have to press the sign in button again for it to work.


----------



## Hi Im God (Sep 10, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Is anyone else having truble connecting their PS3? I get disconnected from the media server then get the error.. You have been signed out of PLAYSTATION Network (8002AA08)


YES!  (not sure about that number exactly) but I am getting messages similar to that.


----------



## Pein (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah im getting it to


----------



## Hi Im God (Sep 10, 2007)

Apperently you have to disable the feature searching for media servers and that should fix it.

Night Version  some suggestions in this thread.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 10, 2007)

That didn't fix it very well.....all I know is that I don't have solid online atm.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 10, 2007)

From what I'm reading, Sony gave us a bad firmware and is working right now to fix it.


----------



## Pein (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah i said that last week its also screwed up warhawk so i haven't been able to play in awhile


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 11, 2007)

Gamespot gives Heavenly Sword a 8.0.  If it was a little bit longer, it would of received a better score.  Still, this is a must buy game for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2007)

Buying that bitch.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh and Eternal Sonata might be coming to the PS3.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya, I heard a month ago in some magazine that it was.


----------



## Hi Im God (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone elses dragon in lair get really shiney or almost look pixiliated?  This game has some awesome graphics but sometimes they also really suck.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2007)

Just waiting for the call to get Heavenly Sword in already.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 12, 2007)

Bought mines today but I didn't play it yet.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Just waiting for the call to get Heavenly Sword in already.



is it in already? like it came out?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2007)

Just played it for a hour, very fun! But i already knew it would be.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2007)

GoW with a girl?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2007)

Jotun said:


> GoW with a girl?



No, actually has more combo's and better countering system then GoW but less platforming and so far not as cool main character, but the villains in HS>>>GOW.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been waitin on HS for too long.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2007)

Just beat the first boss, game is just alot of fun. I love countering and the special moves + awesome voice acting make it a pretty awesome game.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 13, 2007)

Just finish beating the second boss.  I'm trying my best not to beat this game so fast, but it seem that will happen.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Just finish beating the second boss.  I'm trying my best not to beat this game so fast, but it seem that will happen.



How you like the story? I find the king to be funny and so far i like the story.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like Heavenly Sword is better than what the reviews say. Im lookin forward to getting it in a week or two


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm loving it, it's pretty awesome so far.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

It's actually great.  I'm loving the graphics, the story, and the controls though the only problem is timing the block.  Other than that, it's a great game.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 14, 2007)

I have tried more than 10 times and it always stops at 4% and shuts off.....DAMN! 

And sony does not have it online yet.


----------



## Hi Im God (Sep 14, 2007)

I never had a problem that most have (4%)  This morning I didn't make it past 0-4 last night I was around 17% before it quit.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh okay, because as soon as I put on my PS3, that message appeared for a system update and I couldn't go online.  Wanted to see what was new in the store.


----------



## Pein (Sep 14, 2007)

curses i cant go online at all


----------



## Kaki (Sep 14, 2007)

Did you get 1.93? My roommate is getting a router for our room so I can get some better internet


----------



## Pein (Sep 14, 2007)

no my ps3 cant connect at al its always getting errors I'll have to wait until they release the update on sony's site


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

Pein said:


> no my ps3 cant connect at al its always getting errors I'll have to wait until they release the update on sony's site



Disable your media server connection and see if it works.  I was getting that all the time until I did that.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2007)

So finished HS


*Spoiler*: __ 



What a awesome ending, was sad  But i liked the game alot


----------



## Pein (Sep 14, 2007)

buying it tomorrow cant wait


----------



## Vasp (Sep 15, 2007)

Bought NHL08 today and played it for a while with a friend. It's definitely much different then 07 (on the PS2 anyway, maybe similar control wise to the Xbox version, but I wouldn't know). The game is now mostly controlled with the 2 thumb sticks. Skating, Shooting, Deke'ing  all done with those 2. The left one essentially controls your body, and the right controls your stick. It takes a little getting used to, but after you do, it's pretty fun!

I did have trouble passing with R2 though. I'm so used to using the X button, lol. I haven't gone into Dynasty mode yet, as well, wasn't able to play online due to the above issue. So yeah, once I delve into those, I'll post more about it. For Hockey fans, it's a good game!


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So finished HS
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And it only took you three days.  This is terrible.  I was trying to take my time with it too but I'll probably beat it today.   I hate short games.


----------



## Akira (Sep 15, 2007)

Got HS. I know I'm probably like half way through one this one sitting but im loving it ill be honest


----------



## Kaki (Sep 15, 2007)

If you hate short games you may like WoW.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> And it only took you three days.  This is terrible.  I was trying to take my time with it too but I'll probably beat it today.   I hate short games.



Beat devil may cry in 2:57, and it's still one of my fav action games 

My review of it if anyone wants to take a look. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=boJfqHcZiP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2007)

Great review crazy.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool. Ok. Everyone says Heavenly Sword is "too" short. Why is this?  
Was it shorter than they expected?
Too short for the cost of the game? 
Does it need other modes? 
Can you replay any level you want? 

It's about a long as two long movies, so why can't people take it for what it offers?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Cool. Ok. Everyone says Heavenly Sword is "too" short. Why is this?
> Was it shorter than they expected?
> Too short for the cost of the game?
> Does it need other modes?
> ...



I had no problem with it being short but it is a flaw like it is in DMC 1. But it's still one of my fav PS3 games, and it surly kicked ass 

@Cyber - Thanks


----------



## Pein (Sep 15, 2007)

that girl kai or what ever her name is must be retarded


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2007)

Pein said:


> that girl kai or what ever her name is must be retarded



Nah, she acts silly but she pretty smart, ya'll see later.


----------



## Pein (Sep 15, 2007)

got the ratchet demo its freaking great


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2007)

I beat Heavenly Sword.  I want to go to gamespot and get the ratchet demo.


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 15, 2007)

I just beat HS as well.  Awesome game, but they were right about it being short.  A little too short tho (Around 4-5 hours for me).  Gonna beat it on Hell mode in a few.

Heard about that Drake's Uncharted coming out in Nov too.  It's gonna be on my radar for a while.


----------



## Clumps (Sep 15, 2007)

I love Hevanly Sword, better than God of War and Ninja Gaiden IMO.

Plus I'm proud to own the FC.

Nariko is made of winzors.

But Kai is Gai level of win.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 15, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Cool. Ok. Everyone says Heavenly Sword is "too" short. Why is this?
> Was it shorter than they expected?
> Too short for the cost of the game?
> Does it need other modes?
> ...



Because what if offers in length is not worth 60 damned dollars.

Hell, it's barely worth 30.

This game purely fits the rental only bin.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Because what if offers in length is not worth 60 damned dollars.
> 
> Hell, it's barely worth 30.
> 
> This game purely fits the rental only bin.



Felt the same about DMC? Beat that in 3 hours


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2007)

Not really, because that game was made years ago, and the length is acceptable for a game released in 2001.

Like, GTA 3 was 7 hours, and that today is considered short.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone have Tekken 5: DR Online? 

I just got it and I'm waiting to play someone.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Not really, because that game was made years ago, and the length is acceptable for a game released in 2001.
> 
> Like, GTA 3 was 7 hours, and that today is considered short.



GTA 3 was three hours? I got like 20+ hours in that game. And i don't really find 6 hours unacceptable. Beat god of war 2 in 8:30, and that came out last year. Paid 50 for that too and only 2 hours longer then HS. 

Quality > Quantity in this situation.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2007)

..Can you read?



Goofy Titan said:


> GTA 3 was 7 hours



The only way a short game can be acceptable is if it has lots of replay value, something Ninja Gaiden has in spades just based on the weapon roster.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..Can you read?
> 
> 
> 
> The only way a short game can be acceptable is if it has lots of replay value, something Ninja Gaiden has in spades just based on the weapon roster.



NG was one of the longer action games. So who cares about replaybilty for that one? And i guess I'm single out here, if a game is good, no matter long or short, i'll buy it. 

Also NG weapons changes are mostly useless, could beat the game with any of the weapons.


----------



## Pein (Sep 16, 2007)

god of war 2 came out in march


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2007)

Pein said:


> god of war 2 came out in march



Oh ok, so not even last year. Beat that before 9 hours. Shortness doesn't effect the game much for me as long as it's epic, and both GOW and HS were indeed epicness.


----------



## Pein (Sep 16, 2007)

why complain about game length i find i like games that are smaller and keep my interest i get bored if the game is to long


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2007)

Pein said:


> why complain about game length i find i like games that are smaller and keep my interest i get bored if the game is to long



Pein, you speak truthness, you get a gold star from me


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Sep 18, 2007)

Good news everyone! i got another ps3! along with heavenly sword and Virtua Fighter 5


----------



## conceptz (Sep 19, 2007)

Tsukasa009 said:


> Good news everyone! i got another ps3! along with heavenly sword and Virtua Fighter 5


 
Why another??


----------



## Pein (Sep 19, 2007)

rumble confirmed 
_taieto_


----------



## Kaki (Sep 19, 2007)

We knew it was coming.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

Hah, only he can play Lair correctly.

And my mother has confirmed it to me today; I ish getting a PS3 for my boofday next month.

So like, beyond Sigma, what else should I get? IS there anything else to get? Lolz


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Sep 19, 2007)

conceptz said:


> Why another??



My original one got stolen when we got robbed haha


----------



## Kaki (Sep 19, 2007)

Get some warhawk or resistance, Tekken 5 or VF5, Motorsorm, folksoul, DW gundam, maybe motorstorm......you know all this.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Get some warhawk or resistance, Tekken 5 or VF5, Motorsorm, folksoul, DW gundam, maybe motorstorm......you know all this.



Warhawk - Maybe
Resistance - Not a fan
Tekken 5 - "Tekken sucks"; Itagaki
Virtua Fighter 5 - Getting the 360 version
Motorstorm - More content is found in F-Zero GX
Folklore - Do fucking want
DW Gundam - Never ever worth 60 damned dollars

I was expecting other suggestions, like Superstardust HD or whatever is called, That seems interesting.


----------



## itoikenza (Sep 19, 2007)

Pein said:


> rumble confirmed
> Link removed




They better bring dual shock back! That's the only thing keeping me from buying one!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Warhawk - Maybe
> Resistance - Not a fan
> Tekken 5 - "Tekken sucks"; Itagaki
> Virtua Fighter 5 - Getting the 360 version
> ...



Itagaki is a fucking idiot and who cares about motorstorm limited content it has enough tracks + online to be worthy of it's 40 dollar price tag.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumble and Motion Sensing can not co-exist.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 19, 2007)

> I was expecting other suggestions, like Superstardust HD or whatever is called, That seems interesting.


 Sure, get whatever you want. 



> Resistance - Not a fan


 Why do you have a 360 then? 



> Motorstorm - More content is found in F-Zero GX


More content is found in a bag of cement. 



> Tekken 5 - "Tekken sucks"; Itagaki


 I don't see how that relates...



> Virtua Fighter 5 - Getting the 360 version


 As long as you don't expect online play.....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Why do you have a 360 then?



D: whats that sposed to mean? I am not a fan of the sci-fi-ish FPS beyond the likes of Half Life. Beyond that I only like tactical FPS.



Kaki said:


> As long as you don't expect online play.....



Isn't the 360 version getting that online play? 



Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Rumble and Motion Sensing can not co-exist.



Oh my...those words seem very familiar. XD


----------



## Kaki (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh, ok then, _enjoy your online play._


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 22, 2007)

@ Goofy Titan

Go get yourself some Heavenly Sword


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm certainly not paying 60 dollars for that game 

Uh, I have a question about upscaling. How well does it upscale PS1 games? Because I have been playing MGS1 on ePSXe [SO accustomed to first person shooting as my main form of shooting it's hard to get into the groove of this] and I have had annoyances with making the game look better, so I might cave in and use it on the PS3 if it makes the game look smoother.

So like...how better does MGS1 look on the PS3 when upscaled?


----------



## Kaki (Sep 23, 2007)

There is a smoothing option, but you must have an HDTV via HDMI.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm getting an HDTV >:3

It has HDMI input so that'd work, right?


----------



## Kaki (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, Just J J JAM IT IN!

And does anyone know why the antialising on the PS3 is soooo bad?


----------



## Pein (Sep 23, 2007)

I dont know how ps1 games look on ps3 but ps2 games look fantastic


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

After playing the demo, I think I'm going to buy *Skate*.


----------



## Pein (Sep 23, 2007)

im not in to skating games


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2007)

Uh, I have another question.

Say I lost my PS1 memory card, how do I save PS1 games if I play them on the PS3? Hell, how do I save ANY game on the PS3? On the HD?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2007)

Yuh, all on the HDD.


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

virtual memory cards


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2007)

Ah, so PS1, PS2, and PS3 games can be saved on the HD?

Radical :3


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2007)

If you get a memory card adapter, you can even transfer them onto older mem cards.

Oh yeah, if you like racing games, get Wangan Midnight (import).

EDIT:  Oh yeah, and import a Dual Shock 3 next month (or november, whatever).


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

what are some good import shops on the interwebs


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2007)

besides play-asia, there's japanvideogames.com, and ncsx.  I think estarland is alright as well.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 24, 2007)

Damn, I haven't been here for some time. I guess my PS3 was keeping me busy. xD


----------



## nick65 (Sep 25, 2007)

*new ps3 controller .....*

i thought it would be shown in the tgs with rumble in the analog sticks and stuff but where is it?


----------



## Vasp (Sep 25, 2007)

It's the exact same design as the current PS3 controller.... it just rumbles now. No real need for them to show pictures or display it or anything, lol.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 25, 2007)

Its exactly the same as the current sixaxis but with the dualshock 2 rumble in it. No major changes really but its great to have the rumble back in triple's games.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 25, 2007)

Do any current games that are out support the rumble?


----------



## nick65 (Sep 25, 2007)

when will we be able to buy it?


----------



## Pein (Sep 25, 2007)

america gets it in January 08
japan gets it this November


----------



## Pein (Sep 25, 2007)

The Darkness 2K Games
Enemy Territory: Quake Wars Activision
Soldier of Fortune Activision
BIOHAZARD® 5 CAPCOM
Devil May Cry® 4 CAPCOM
N-Cube Creat Studios
Warbit Creat Studios
Dark Sector D3 PUBLISHER
Turok Disney Interactive
Highlander Eidos
Kane & Lynch: Dead Men Eidos
Burnout Paradise ELECTRONIC ARTS
FIFA franchise (title name TBD) ELECTRONIC ARTS
Legendary: The Box Gamecock
To End All Wars Ghostlight
RAGE id Software
WarDevil - Unleash the Beast Within Ignition Entertainment
Dynasty Warriors 6 KOEI
Fatal Inertia KOEI
METAL GEAR SOLID 4 GUNS OF THE PATRIOTS Konami
Blacksite: Area 51 Midway
TNA Wrestling Midway
Unreal Tournament 3 Midway
Wheelman Midway
Cops (codename, title name TBD) Pyro
Planet One (codename, title name TBD) Pyro
Heroes over Europe Red Mile Entertainment
Condemned 2 SEGA
Iron Man SEGA
The Club SEGA
The Crucible SEGA
The Incredible Hulk SEGA
Blast Factor (*1) Sony Computer Entertainment
echochrome Sony Computer Entertainment
Elefunk Sony Computer Entertainment
Folklore (*1) Sony Computer Entertainment
FORMULA ONE CHAMPIONSHIP EDITION (*1) Sony Computer Entertainment
Go! Sports Ski (*1) Sony Computer Entertainment
Heavenly Sword (*1) Sony Computer Entertainment
High Velocity Bowling Sony Computer Entertainment
MLB 08: The Show Sony Computer Entertainment
MotorStorm (*1) Sony Computer Entertainment
NBA 08 (*1) Sony Computer Entertainment
PAIN Sony Computer Entertainment
Rat Race Sony Computer Entertainment
Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction Sony Computer Entertainment
Resistance: Fall of Man (*1) Sony Computer Entertainment
Snakeball Sony Computer Entertainment
SOCOM: Confrontation Sony Computer Entertainment
Super Stardust HD (*1) Sony Computer Entertainment
TOY HOME Sony Computer Entertainment
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune Sony Computer Entertainment
Warhawk (*1) Sony Computer Entertainment
WipEout HD Sony Computer Entertainment
GirpShift® Sony Online Entertainment
NBA 2K8 Take Two Sports
Destroy All Humans 3 THQ
Stuntman Ignition THQ
Assassin's Creed UbiSoft
BEOWULF UbiSoft
HAZE UbiSoft
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 (*1) UbiSoft
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas (*1) UbiSoft
Prototype Vivendi Games
The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena Vivendi Games


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 25, 2007)

so as usual people in the uk will have to wait longer


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 25, 2007)

Resistance supports it? Sweet


----------



## RodMack (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone here play either Warhawk or Tekken 5 DR Online?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 25, 2007)

I play both of them but mostly Tekken Online. Right now I'm a 1st Dan


----------



## RodMack (Sep 25, 2007)

I've mostly played Warhawk over Tekken. I haven't really played that many matches in Tekken, only like 9 at least.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 25, 2007)

My Warhawk rank got spiked, I hope they don't demote me.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 25, 2007)

Speaking of Warhawk rank, I should start playing in the ranking matches.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 26, 2007)

Fuck, there was to be a way to play Japanese ps2 games on ps3.


----------



## Pein (Sep 26, 2007)

kaki if you find out how tell me but no modding or anything


----------



## RodMack (Sep 26, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Fuck, there was to be a way to play Japanese ps2 games on ps3.


On all PS3s, no matter the region?


----------



## Kaki (Sep 26, 2007)

That's what I want. But I figure it may involve moding something; maybe sony could do it in a firmware update.....


----------



## RodMack (Sep 26, 2007)

I wouldn't even dream of modding my PS3.

It would be nice to play some Japanese PS2 games on my PS3. And if I were to buy Japanese PS2 games it would be legit, not the burned crap. Though if I wanted to play any Japanese PS2 games, I'd have to mod my PS2. though I heard for the slim PS2 you don't really have to mod it.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 26, 2007)

No, you have to getto mod it. Tape and tissues and shit. . . 

Well, is the region code on the DvD or system?


----------



## RodMack (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm not sure, my friend was the one who told me that you don't really have to mod a slim PS2 to play imported games. I need to make sure though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah you don't. I have the traditional big PS2 and I use that to play my imports


----------



## Kaki (Sep 26, 2007)

What are you saying?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2007)

Pein said:


> kaki if you find out how tell me but no modding or anything



You can, but it requires some crazy ass mods with switches and shit.   So no dice for you.

BTW...

Final Fantasy XIII and Versus are confirmed PS3 exclusive.  



> This week Nomura was interviewed by Famitsu, but no new details have emerged. Here's a translation I wrote:
> 
> ? Nomura was never involved in the creation of any Final Fantasy title as deeply he is right now, and he likes the fact he can take Final Fantasy Versus XIII where he wants it to be.
> 
> ...



Just to confirm one more time. XD


----------



## Pein (Sep 27, 2007)

I heard in some podcasts about it saying for ps3 only in all caps i found that funny


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2007)

Apparently in their closed theater crap in TGS, all the videos ended with... "Only for Playstation 3."


----------



## Pein (Sep 27, 2007)

they also said in the versus 13 trailer there was blood so maybe a mature ff that would be great


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 27, 2007)

Theres a new ps2 mod its a freakin memory card. u stick it in and bam it works. if they made one of those for ps3 and 360 it be very sick for pirates very bad for companies.

Though ps3 has its own pirate saftey, who the fuck owns a blue ray burner?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2007)

Pein said:


> they also said in the versus 13 trailer there was blood so maybe a mature ff that would be great



LOL, I could care less about blood making it more "mature."  Just make it a good game and I'll be a happy camper, mature or not.  FF games usually have a mature overtone, so I'm not worried too much about it.



> Theres a new ps2 mod its a freakin memory card. u stick it in and bam it works. if they made one of those for ps3 and 360 it be very sick for pirates very bad for companies.



It's been noted to only work on the PS2.


----------



## Pein (Sep 27, 2007)

whats this about a memory card mod


----------



## Kaki (Sep 27, 2007)

> He says that visual-wise both Final Fantasy XIII and Versus XIII are superior from any former title in the franchise


 It would be interesting if they weren't. 

Well, we know damn well it's exclusive. 

I believe it was stated that Versus would be a bit darker and more mature.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 27, 2007)

Pein said:


> whats this about a memory card mod



Its for ps2. its a memory card mod chip so you can mod ur system withought breaking the warenty on ps2's thoug old now but its pretty crazy they found this out.

Maybee the same error is in ps3 so you can mod it with a memory card withought having to worry about getting detected.

Personaly im never gaming withogught a mod chip in a console.

60 bux for a game is retarted.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Its for ps2. its a memory card mod chip so you can mod ur system withought breaking the warenty on ps2's thoug old now but its pretty crazy they found this out.
> 
> Maybee the same error is in ps3 so you can mod it with a memory card withought having to worry about getting detected.
> 
> ...



Because of the way memory cards are read from software, the mod chip can't take advantage of the design flaw that was in the ps2 in the PS3.  Plus you can't run memory cards with the memory card adapter.  It needs to be copied to the HD in order to use it.


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh well  ps3 region free games are more important in the long run anyway.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Unreal Tournament 3 for the Playstation 3 pushed into 2008! *



Link removed


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2007)

^ That's fine.  This fall/winter was saturated with too many AAA games I have to play.  This'll make it easier to split the time between COD4 and this.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 2, 2007)

^ It comes out for PC in november still, thank god because they where devloping for PC first and it would be cruel to delay that one as well 

But I agree, to many great games coming out the end of this year.


----------



## Pein (Oct 2, 2007)

call of duty 4 was going to dominate my november anyway.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 2, 2007)

Mass Effect and Uncharted for me.


----------



## Pein (Oct 2, 2007)

Im also buying the orange box in November for ps3 and uncharted too.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha, oh wow.

The PS3's big fall game is now 2008? Awhhhh.

So that means its fall lineup is already done?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hahaha, oh wow.
> 
> The PS3's big fall game is now 2008? Awhhhh.
> 
> So that means its fall lineup is already done?



Half life 2 orange box, uncharted and rachet and clank PLUS assasins creed? Fail? NO.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 2, 2007)

Foklore in the US, TC4, Bladestorm US, Uncharted, and timeshift.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Foklore in the US, TC4, Bladestorm US, Uncharted, and timeshift.



Goofy only likes games 8^, so folklore and bladestorm gone.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2007)

Huh? I was referring to exclusives...so that like, leaves Folklore, Uncharted, and Ratchet. And I do care for Folklore, but thats due to one of the guys on board with the game [The original creator of the Shin Megami Tensei series].

I don't think it's going to sell remotely well when it comes out here, to be honest.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess that's all I know of. Home is delayed to.


----------



## Pein (Oct 3, 2007)

even without unreal tournament 3 november is still jam packed with great games.

Also playstation 3 in 08 has a great slate of games coming.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah, I was hoping to get UT3 once I get a ps3 this december. Anyway, they did confirm being able to use a keyboard and mouse for UT3 right? or am I wrong?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 3, 2007)

For those who were doubting this game, IGN gives Folklore a 9.0.  Outstanding.


----------



## Pein (Oct 3, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Ah, I was hoping to get UT3 once I get a ps3 this december. Anyway, they did confirm being able to use a keyboard and mouse for UT3 right? or am I wrong?



yeah keyboard and mouse confirmed and it still might come out in 07.

Folklore is so gonna kickass cant wait to buy it.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 3, 2007)

fuck yeah its out on my birthday so i'll be picking it up when i'm in New York 

so glad the ps3 is region free.


----------



## Gene (Oct 3, 2007)

Please come true. T_T


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> For those who were doubting this game, IGN gives Folklore a 9.0.  Outstanding.



Holy shit...did not expect that one...nice.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 3, 2007)

Gene said:


> Please come true. T_T



I hope this is true, I'll definitely get it over the 80gb.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 3, 2007)

Gene said:


> Please come true. T_T



Rumor has it that the 40 GB model has NO backwards compatibility whatsoever.

So you better keep your PS2, as none of those games will work on the PS3.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 3, 2007)

^_^ If that's the case, fuck the 40gb. Another reason I'm getting a ps3 is to play all the ps2 games I missed out on since I never owned one.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 3, 2007)

Get the 60 GB, it has B/C, and it doesn't do it wrong, like the 80 GB model.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree, but I have to get my ps2 out to play narutimatte hero anyway.


----------



## conceptz (Oct 3, 2007)

I wonder if the 40gb will have the extras like wi-fi or media card slots?


----------



## Corruption (Oct 4, 2007)

They still have the 60GB in stock?


----------



## Pein (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah they still have 60gb models


----------



## Kaki (Oct 4, 2007)

Famitsu gave Lair a 34/40, that's an 8.5.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Famitsu gave Lair a 34/40, that's an 8.5.



There high as fuck.


----------



## Pein (Oct 4, 2007)

Lair wasn't that bad but cool that it got a good score maybe if it sells well enough their will be a sequel with better controls and be a better game as a whole.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> There high as fuck.



2 points higher than Gundam Crossfire...>_>


----------



## Pein (Oct 5, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> 2 points higher than Gundam Crossfire...>_>



Different territory's have different opinions on games same reason a lot of people hate blue dragon in America.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2007)

Well its offical, in UK the 40 gig ps3 will launch on onctober 10th... No multi card reader, and not backwards compatible with Ps2 games. which is odd because sony used to be so proud of there backwards compatablity 



This will cost 299GBP and they aslo cut down the 60 gig model price  to 349GBP ( though we all know that the model is out of production anyways.)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, this is divine. Sony once praised its B/C, bashed 360 for it's incomplete B/C, and well..those are better than this version of the PS3, which has nonexistent B/C

Of course, only dumbasses will buy this model, as it's even worse than the 20 GB model.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 5, 2007)

Does it have wireless? It still has the essentials; BD, HDMI, cell and HDD.


> which is odd because sony used to be so proud of there backwards compatablity


 They are, but not in giving it away for free.  They have to have some incentives for the more expensive model. Like how ADV's thinkpack sets have no special features that came with the single dvds.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2007)

I would not buy PS3 without backwards cability. I bought XBOX 360 and was mad with that and XBOX libraray was so/so. So now people will miss out on PS1/PS2 games, some of the best ever missed out? hell naw.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, It still sucks to me because my favorite game is japanese. 

Well, NH6 will eventually come to america.....and I guess I can get it then, even if If I have to wait a while. It's not like it will be outdated unless they make a new one for the PS3. I kinda hope they do but either way......and maybe it will smooth it out a bit on my big tv. Or not, a weakness of the game and the system seems to be anti aliasing.


----------



## Gene (Oct 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I would not buy PS3 without backwards cability. I bought XBOX 360 and was mad with that and XBOX libraray was so/so. So now people will miss out on PS1/PS2 games, some of the best ever missed out? hell naw.


The majority of PS1 games work on the new model. Just no PS2 games. xD


----------



## Gambitz (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes my dreams have come true. *coughs white ps3's*

*Sony announces PS3 price drop, 40GB SKU, new colour for Japan*



> Following announcements made in Europe and Australia, island nation will be getting a similar deal, along with new ceramic white hue for the next-gen console.
> By Emma Boyes, GameSpot UK
> Posted Oct 9, 2007 2:43 am PT
> Sony's holiday strategy plans for Japan have been revealed, and they appear to be similar to those in Europe and Australia. The Japanese will be getting the brand-new 40GB PlayStation 3 model on November 11, the first anniversary of the PS3 in the region. Prices for the 20GB and 60GB models will be reduced on October 17.
> ...



Link to news : 

Link to Source: 

Too bad it's only for japenese PS3's.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2007)

Shit, now they are getting cheeper than before. But it's ok I guess....I got to play with mine this past summer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

They are getting cheaper, but with a price. This model has no B/C


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2007)

Right, at least we have that consolation.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 10, 2007)

I find it to be this method:

Pay more, get more. Pay less, get less.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, but with technology. You always get more for your money; or prices of the same thing go down over time. So, if you want the latest stuff now you have to pay more than you would later.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 10, 2007)

But usually when prices drop, something new and better comes out for the most part.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 10, 2007)

But consoles have to stay relatively the same.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 10, 2007)

I was pretty much talking about everything else except consoles. xD


----------



## Pein (Oct 10, 2007)

I find that white ps3 dead sexy I want one but too bad no ps2 support I love my ps2 games in 1080p.

I am going too import a couple of those white dualshock/sixaxis controllers.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2007)

Ratchet and Clank demo out, shit was SICK, really want that game now.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

OH, I'm getting on that now. So far, it's seemed like an pretty, but kiddie game. I'll have a go later. 

Well, we lost monster hunter but Capcom hinted at some compensation.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 11, 2007)

I heared the simpsons game is really good.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

It looks pretty good, but I think liking simpsons is an important factor.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 11, 2007)

Kaki said:


> It looks pretty good, but I think liking simpsons is an important factor.



Its supposed to be a good game just on its own basis.

it parodys alot of videogames its kinda liek Gex the gecko


----------



## Zenou (Oct 11, 2007)

Found something new and interesting.


A new TOS. Firmware 2.0 coming the 30th? The changes also seem to indicate Home (beta?).


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey, get Folklore.  This game is pretty surprisingly really good.  It's like real time Pokemon meets Irish mythology and it works.

And I would have bought a JP 40GB if it had BC.  I have asstons of JP PS2 games and it'd be nice to pop them in some nice upscaling glory.  Oh well, I'll just ebay one and get it colored here.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Hey, get Folklore.  This game is pretty surprisingly really good.  It's like real time Pokemon meets Irish mythology and it works.
> 
> And I would have bought a JP 40GB if it had BC.  I have asstons of JP PS2 games and it'd be nice to pop them in some nice upscaling glory.  Oh well, I'll just ebay one and get it colored here.



Site is pretty sick. 

I heard folklore story is actually really good, i want to get it but need job so it'll have to wait


----------



## conceptz (Oct 12, 2007)

*Sony Says PS3 Firmware Upgrade Will Boost Blu-ray Interactivity*

High-Def Digest


Looks like an upcoming firmware will allow the PS3 to support some components of profile 1.1. Not sure if anybody here uses their PS3 to play BRs but this is a good step forward to match the interactivity of HD-DVD and their respective players


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 12, 2007)

Hm, while the price drop is a very nice incentive for some to go out and finally get their PS3...the lack of backwards-compatibility makes me uneasy. Sure there are (and will be) good games, but there is something reassuring about being able to play games from the PS2 on it. 

I'm split, really. So is that really the only thing that has been cut out? If so...well, I might just be getting a PS3. Then again, I could also be just waiting it out for, hell, god knows what.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 12, 2007)

Yo, don't think I've seen you around here much. 

Well, that should be the only thing cut out as well as 20GB of HDD space. You could look on ebay for a 60GB. I got a good deal back in June.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I'll be getting PS3 really soon...

Edit: Yeah, got a 80GB model. 
One featuring Motorstorm. =)


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 13, 2007)

Ratchet and Clank:Tools of Destruction demo was probably the best demo I've ever played.  PS3 owners, this game is a must buy.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2007)

> Edit: Yeah, got a 80GB model.
> One featuring Motorstorm. =)


 Get on the PSN, I'm Kagehara for that game, and Peelander-Z for others. 

Ratchet and clank brought back good, but old memories of platforming.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Ratchet and Clank:Tools of Destruction demo was probably the best demo I've ever played.  PS3 owners, this game is a must buy.



I know, i can't wait for that game, shit was badass.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2007)

I didn't even use the dacetronic, I have to replay it at least once for that.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 14, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Get on the PSN, I'm Kagehara for that game, and Peelander-Z for others.
> 
> Ratchet and clank brought back good, but old memories of platforming.



So why do you have two? 
I think mine is Nakiro...


----------



## Kaki (Oct 14, 2007)

I made Kagehara at first, but then I proffered Peelander-Z. And I wanted to change the billing method on it but I forgot my password.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Toysrus deal is up but foklore isn't listed. Damn it i would of bought folklore now :*(


----------



## Kaki (Oct 14, 2007)

Wait.....are you saying you've run out of money? WTF?

Can you tell me how to see how many team battles I have won in Warhawk? I think I need 250 for my next rank.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Wait.....are you saying you've run out of money? WTF?
> 
> Can you tell me how to see how many team battles I have won in Warhawk? I think I need 250 for my next rank.



Wanted to use the get 2 and one for free deal


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 14, 2007)

^Wait a minute.  Toysrus has a buy 2 games and get the second one for free deal?  Is it still going on so I could take advantage of this right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^Wait a minute.  Toysrus has a buy 2 games and get the second one for free deal?  Is it still going on so I could take advantage of this right now.



Yeah, online and in the stores. The store is limitless while online it's limited. It's buy 2 and get a THIRD for free. It's really good if you picking up games all the same price.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll wait till folklore and Tools of Destruction are out.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I'll wait till folklore and Tools of Destruction are out.



Deal only last till 23rd, i know sucks


----------



## Kaki (Oct 14, 2007)

I see. 

I need the team cross metal in warhawk. How can I tell when I get 250 team game wins?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 15, 2007)

Rumored info on Resistance: Fall of Man 2 or as it's rumored to be called(or confirmed or w/e) Resistance: Rise of Man


> Aside from the first and last level, the game takes place entirely in the United States, where someone who may or may not be Sgt. Nathan Hale (who plays a role in the story) has to deal with the Chimeran invasion of the US in such places as San Francisco and Chicago. And there is a cliffhanger ending that sets up for a third title. Vehicles will be included in multiplayer this time around, one will be able to take to the sky with three new vehicles or boogie it down on the ground with the three vehicles from the first game's Campaign.


Minami-Ke - 02 [Funny School] (704x396 DivX6.6).avi


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 15, 2007)

Is it just me or does Sony get lots and lots of hate...


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Is it just me or does Sony get lots and lots of hate...



That's a giving when your the King for so long.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2007)

True, but I think all three get lots of hate.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 15, 2007)

Kaki said:


> True, but I think all three get lots of hate.



BUt every year its sumone else that gets lots of hate.

last gen was the gamecube.
b4 that it was anything sega made lol.


----------



## Hi Im God (Oct 15, 2007)

Thread needs a title change now, kinda stale.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2007)

Maybe when the 40GB comes out.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 15, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> That's a given when your the King for so long.



I like the sound of that...


----------



## Hi Im God (Oct 15, 2007)

40 GB is out in a lot of places and is available to purchase online...  no?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 15, 2007)

40 gb, is in my opinion, a waste.

I can see why so many will buy it. But lacks much good stuff.


----------



## Hi Im God (Oct 15, 2007)

Agreed but still not really related to changing the title of the thread.  Doesnt have to be price related or anything just something a little more fresh.


----------



## Gene (Oct 16, 2007)

Is it true that you need an HDTV to play PS3?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2007)

Gene said:


> Is it true that you need an HDTV to play PS3?



Yes, your system will blow up if you play it on a normal tv  

No, but it does look better on HDTV.


----------



## Gene (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, I was just checking since my friend told me that I needed one if I was going to get a PS3.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2007)

Depends on your interpretation of "need".


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 17, 2007)

It's very nice to have indeed, it makes the games look better and gets the maximum experience from it.. but you don't "need" it.


----------



## jebara (Oct 17, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Is it just me or does Sony get lots and lots of hate...


sony has a lot of hate because wii fans hate 2 admit sony makes good consoles and they know deep inside wii sucks and the only good games on wii  r metroid prime corroption and legend of zelda twilight princess the rest suck mario party 8 sucks,sonic secret rings sucks,mario strikers charged sucks, every thing sucks meanwhile ps3 has warhawk, heavinly sword, ressistance: fall of man,ninja gaiden sigma and in the future ps3 will have haze,killzone 2,little big planet and much more meanwhile wii will have nothin and the nunchuk and wii remote are sooooo anoying becuase u have 2 use the motion sensor all the time meanwhile in the ps3 u use the motion sensor only at the time that it would be fun and look at wii's graphics its so last gen graphics and wii fans still run their mouths i know becuase i have the wii and i know a lot of wii freaks

note:i didnt focus on my spelling


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

jebara said:


> sony has a lot of hate because wii fans hate 2 admit sony makes good consoles and they know deep inside wii sucks and the only good games on wii  r metroid prime corroption and legend of zelda twilight princess the rest suck mario party 8 sucks,sonic secret rings sucks,mario strikers charged sucks, every thing sucks meanwhile ps3 has warhawk, heavinly sword, ressistance: fall of man,ninja gaiden sigma and in the future ps3 will have haze,killzone 2,little big planet and much more meanwhile wii will have nothin and the nunchuk and wii remote are sooooo anoying becuase u have 2 use the motion sensor all the time meanwhile in the ps3 u use the motion sensor only at the time that it would be fun and look at wii's graphics its so last gen graphics and wii fans still run their mouths i know becuase i have the wii and i know a lot of wii freaks
> 
> note:i didnt focus on my spelling



Not even dwelling into that for 4 seconds and I can already say you are wrong.

People are shitting on Sony for a number of things;
-LACK OF FUCKING GAMES
-Shitty PR that keeps shooting itself in the foot
-Price is too high for the good model
-Good priced models are shitty models with gimped features
-Nothing screaming "buy me" with anything out currently beyond buying it to keep your PS3 busy


Also, you implied the motion sensing is meh in Wii but good on PS3? Are you, excuse me language, a fucking doofcake?

One word that disproves that 100%: Lair


----------



## jebara (Oct 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Not even dwelling into that for 4 seconds and I can already say you are wrong.
> 
> People are shitting on Sony for a number of things;
> -LACK OF FUCKING GAMES
> ...



im guessing ur a wii fan and just as i said u hate 2 admit sony makes good consoles and when u said lack of fucking games did u ever try ninja gaiden sigma or ressistance fall of man or warhawk or heavinly sword and even if u did u will not admit they were good becuase just like i said u wii fans will not admit sony makes a good conosle and u said price is 2 high for a good model  well unlike wii ps3 is getting price cuts and u said i were a 100% liar this proves*YOUR THE 100% LIAR*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

jebara said:


> im guessing ur a wii fan and just as i said u hate 2 admit sony makes good consoles and when u said lack of fucking games did u ever try ninja gaiden sigma or ressistance fall of man or warhawk or heavinly sword and even if u did u will not admit they were good becuase just like i said u wii fans will not admit sony makes a good conosle and u said price is 2 high for a good model  well unlike wii ps3 is getting price cuts and u said i were a 100% liar this proves*YOUR THE 100% LIAR*



Uh bro, lets narrow this down here.

-My enjoyment of the Wii has nothing to do with any view I have on the PS3.
-I will own all three platforms in less than a week, so don't even pull shit like "oh u dun own it u think sucks it"
-I see the PS3 as the best hardware in terms of not fucking up, so I am not "hating" to admit shit
-None of the games you listed warrant the direct purchase of the platform but only imply to people who already own the platform. No system sellers, if you will. And none till 2008 at that.
-PS3 is getting price cuts, but lets look at the versions and prove it doesn't fucking matter

80 GB: Not worth $100 dollar more than the 60 GB, Motorstorm can go eat my ass in how barebones it is
60 GB: Best model, discontinued
40 GB: WORST FUCKING MODEL
20 GB: Lol discountinued.

You see, it doesn't matter if they chop a cheaper PS3, as the cheapest ones are fucking GIMPED in technical details.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Uh bro, lets narrow this down here.
> 
> -My enjoyment of the Wii has nothing to do with any view I have on the PS3.
> -I will own all three platforms in less than a week, so don't even pull shit like "oh u dun own it u think sucks it"
> ...



NO Wii or 360 games are System seller's to me either.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> NO Wii or 360 games are System seller's to me either.



Really? Gear of War, Halo 3, Super Mario Galaxy, or Super Smash Bros. Brawl are systems sellers to you? They are to most, and to most, the system sellers for the PS3 are MGS4 and FFXIII


----------



## Hi Im God (Oct 17, 2007)

/hurray for the thread name change now pls lock this thread for flaming!   lol not really...

On a serious note though, if you can't find good with the PS3 either your retarded or heavily biased chances are both.  

Your not going to get very far in a thread for of PS3 owners in the first place.  My PS3 was worth every cent, there are plenty of games to keep me occupied until more AAA are released, not to mention this is a must system for Video/audiophiles.

Move on.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 17, 2007)

As good as Tools of Destruction is looking, no one can tell me the PS3 doesn't have a must buy game.  Plus Folklore is a great game, Heavenly Sword is good, Sigma, and Uncharted is already being discussed as a GOTY contender and it didn't come out yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't really understand the whole system sellers statement. Maybe it's because some of those system sellers i think suck, like gears  Also i didn't buy my PS3 for FF13 and i didn't buy my xbox 360 for halo 3 and i didn't buy wii for...well i kinda bought it for SSBB, but i'm now looking into other games. There's no way i'd buy a system if i didn't like atleast 5 games. I liked 5 games on PS3 almost a year ago when it came out. Now i like 5 on Wii Wii, and i liked 5 games a month after 360 came out. So that's how i go when buying consoles


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

Exactly, that sounds like a good rule. And for those of us who have tight funds, we pick the one that has the most favorable trend in games. Then, when there is a dramatic price drop, the rule of 5 games or so sounds right on.


----------



## Pein (Oct 17, 2007)

Lol system sellers I bought my 360 for naruto rise of a ninja and my ps3 for another jak game yeah It doesn't take a lot for me too buy another system.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 17, 2007)

By the way, when does Rise of a Ninja comes out?


----------



## Pein (Oct 17, 2007)

October 30th same day as the new ratchet game.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Really? Gear of War, Halo 3, Super Mario Galaxy, or Super Smash Bros. Brawl are systems sellers to you? They are to most, and to most, the system sellers for the PS3 are MGS4 and FFXIII



Not really there not realy system sellers.

Gears of war will be on pc in a week.
Halo 3 HAHAHAHHAHA yeah ok enough of that. Cheap mans fps. 
Super mario galaxy is a game id wanna play but its not a game worth 250 dollars for me.

PS3 doesnt have any system sellers for me either.

FF13 sure should be cool and i dont really care about MGS4. Sure itll be good but its not something i must play.

Now if they had like a shadow of collossus then maybee. Re 5 is also a system seller to me.
I will buy a next gen console when re 5 comes out.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

> Halo 3 HAHAHAHHAHA yeah ok enough of that. Cheap mans fps.


 And as the wii has shown, non-serious gamers outnumber gamers vastly. 
It may not sell it for you, but it does for many. 



> Now if they had like a shadow of collossus then maybee.


 They will have a related game by the same team. 

Oh, and we have some Rat race office comedy game, not based on the movie.


----------



## Pein (Oct 17, 2007)

I love the ICO team can't wait too see what their doing.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

Same here, they are very shady with it thus far.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 17, 2007)

Pein said:


> October 30th same day as the new ratchet game.



Oh no  Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 17, 2007)

Kaki said:


> And as the wii has shown, non-serious gamers outnumber gamers vastly.
> It may not sell it for you, but it does for many.
> 
> They will have a related game by the same team.
> ...



I never said it wont sell it for others.

Personaly i dont really like the wii controls. Sure once in a while playing the game like that is fun.

But gyrating my hand in games to achive things is tedious and un-needed. I mean common, am i supposed to belive that me twirling my wrist to make link attack a guy is supposed to be more fun then moving my thumb stick.

Gimmicks dont elevate game play for me when it comes to games like that, unless its done better. But now for games like wii sports and stuff yes its very fun but u cant play that constantly.

So in reality the wii's main selling point the controls dont do anything for me... Kinda how i think sixaxis is stupid as shit.


----------



## Hi Im God (Oct 17, 2007)

Sixaxis IMHO is the perfect blend of motion controls.  ie. Marvel Heroes.  Only 1-5% of the game uses it, it's neat but I don't want whole games dedicated to it.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I think the PSeye is going to be very interesting and fun.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 18, 2007)

Console was cut down in price today. =)


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya, that too. My friend should fucking get one.

Capcom announced Lost planet coming to PS3 and Street fighter 4.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 18, 2007)

wats with update 1.92 is the ps3 region locked now?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Tretton: We removed BC to "encourage people to buy more PS3 games"*



*Spoiler*: __ 






> Sony Slashes Price of PlayStation 3
> 
> Cut Is Latest Move To Increase Sales During Holidays
> By NICK WINGFIELD
> ...







So right now we are sitting at 3 SKU's 399 ( 40 gig, no multi card reader, no BC at all and 2 less usb ports) 60 gig 499.99 until supplies last and the 80 gig just dropped to 499.99... The FDC reported yet ANOTHER sku is in production ( was on kotaku yesterday) I find that odd.

In japan they have the 20 gig ( yes still ) the 40 gig, the 60 gig and the 80 gig... These SKU's imo are getting out of hand.
*

Folklore* 

*
Ratchet and Clank  ( though only two reviews so far) *



I would have gotten the 40 gig but no BC no sale for me. The prices keep dropping to I think  and I'm going to wait till next year because I bet they will drop the 80 gig to 400 sooner or later and better choices for games.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Sony is so lost on what they want to do they criticize Microsoft for multiple sku's but they make a new one every other week.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

lol, ya, but it's all part of the "master plan". 
At least they all have BRD and HDDs.  Does the 40GB have wireless?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2007)

^ Yes the 40 gig has wi fi.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

At the start of the next fiscal year, the PS3 will really be waking up.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

2008 is the year of sony metal gear solid 4,killzone 2 and little big planet plus a whole bunch more can't wait.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

And Tekken 6, and it would have been FFXIII.  
Indeed, 08 and on, it's on!

We will also elect a new president at the end of that year.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 18, 2007)

to anybody who has a ps3 what is the meaning of update 1.92?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know. let me check. Nothing much. Just a few new options. Improved connectivity and compatibility, auto shut off controllers.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah and in the update is says that games are only playable from middle east europe and some others countrys does this mean that a game like naruto project isnt playable anymore?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So right now we are sitting at 3 SKU's 399 ( 40 gig, no multi card reader, no BC at all and 2 less usb ports) 60 gig 499.99 until supplies last and the 80 gig just dropped to 499.99... The FDC reported yet ANOTHER sku is in production ( was on kotaku yesterday) I find that odd.
> 
> In japan they have the 20 gig ( yes still ) the 40 gig, the 60 gig and the 80 gig... These SKU's imo are getting out of hand.
> *
> ...



Ratchet and clank is gonna own, can't wait


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

No, I believe the US 1.92 and 1.93 were different than the dutch ones.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 18, 2007)

so dutch people got screwed why would that be ..rrr


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

no its not region locked you just read it wrong nick65.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is a comparison shot of different SKUs.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

that memorystick reader can be bought for 10 bucks


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 18, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Here is a comparison shot of different SKUs.



The thing with that is. that not all the 360's have hdmi. only the new models do. if you bought a model that was a year old it would not have hdmi.

Though chances of that happening here low. In japan very high.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow that sucks too. 



> that memorystick reader can be bought for 10 bucks


 Thanks, that's surprising.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

I know i bought a memory stick reader for my 360 for about 10 on amazon.

Also ratchet and clank out a week early yay I love ratchet


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> I know i bought a memory stick reader for my 360 for about 10 on amazon.
> 
> Also ratchet and clank out a week early yay I love ratchet



Yes, the win of love!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

I am a commander in warhwak, and the message that I was recommended to advance to airman popped up. I hit the reset button quick and I'm fine.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> I know i bought a memory stick reader for my 360 for about 10 on amazon.
> 
> Also ratchet and clank out a week early yay I love ratchet



I'm lost of words.  All I know is that I'm getting it immediately on Tuesday.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 21, 2007)

What's so special about Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 21, 2007)

It's a next gen platformer, and that's exiting and or nostalgic.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 21, 2007)

GT5 Prologue Demo is out on the JP site.  This shit is beautiful... and fuck the new Mazda6 looks so beautiful @ 1080p.  This game just helped me chose my next car.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, for real? I'm getting it now.....but I only have my SD tv at the moment.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, it's pretty awesome.  There's only one track and a couple cars to choose from, but it looks real at times it's trippy.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 21, 2007)

God damn it. Cheap fucks



On that page, which one is the best quality cable? If you know..


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2007)

HDMI cables are 10 dollars on ebay.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 21, 2007)

Yup.  Any HDMI cable, regardless of price and regardless of what sales reps say, will give you the same output.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 21, 2007)

Awesome, and I suppose they are the best? Thanks again!


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yup.  Any HDMI cable, regardless of price and regardless of what sales reps say, will give you the same output.



I remember when Sony tried to tell me otherwise and showed me one for 100 dollars.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, I'm more exited about eye of judgment than RaC.


----------



## Hi Im God (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

Just press triangle. 

Warhawk is bugging me with all these threats of demotion. The 1.1 update will come before the end of the month though.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 22, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Just press triangle.
> 
> Warhawk is bugging me with all these threats of demotion. The 1.1 update will come before the end of the month though.



Thanks..

Uncharted lets you drive a Jet Ski...


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm also more exited about that game. I loved playing crash, and the jet ski and motorcycle levels were fun. I don't like the stopping to shoot all the time, but He's got a cool gun.


----------



## hypnotize (Oct 23, 2007)

Uncharted lets you drive a Jet Ski... 
[/QUOTE]

This games graphics is amazing.

Uncharted Jeep chase video :amazed


----------



## hypnotize (Oct 23, 2007)

hypnotize said:


> Uncharted lets you drive a Jet Ski...



This games graphics is amazing.

Uncharted Jeep chase video :amazed


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 23, 2007)

The jeep chase video made me more exciting than the jet ski, what is this I hear about a motorcycle?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2007)

In Crash 3 there were a few motorcycle levels.


----------



## ZE (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, I have to start watching some videos to see if the graphics are that amazing.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2007)

Ratchet and Clank TOMORROW< WHO READY!?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ratchet and Clank TOMORROW< WHO READY!?



I AM READY


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I AM READY



Then you get rep!


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 23, 2007)

I was able to pick it up today, really fun game. It's refreshing to play a current gen platformer especially coming off of STH 06. heh

My first R&C too.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 23, 2007)

As much as I was excited for this game, how did I possibly forget it comes out today?


----------



## Gene (Oct 23, 2007)

R&C got a 9.4 from IGN and a 7.5 from GameSpot. =s

I loved Going Commando so I'll be getting this anyway when I get a PS3.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2007)

The guy that reviewed the game enjoys his X-Box.. the game is getting nothing but 85+ from all the other reviewers...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2007)

Gamespot review sucks, so does 1up's jerico review. These reviews just don't match mine, and in the end that's all that matters to me


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2007)

I need a new game for my PS3 I'll think I will get R&C or Folklore.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 24, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I need a new game for my PS3 I'll think I will get R&C or Folklore.



I'm getting both.. R&C later on, I just bought the first one and I want to check out the franchise from the first games... yes.. I'm weird.. 

Folklore is actually on it's way somewhere in the mail..


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Gamespot review sucks, so does 1up's jerico review. These reviews just don't match mine, and in the end that's all that matters to me



What did I say about Gamespot?  This is getting ridiculous. They might as well rename their site to Microspot.


----------



## Pein (Oct 24, 2007)

Just picked up ratchet and clank and so far it fucking rocks


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2007)

Pein said:


> Just picked up ratchet and clank and so far it fucking rocks



Agreed


----------



## Zenou (Oct 25, 2007)

Picked up Eye of Judgement today. Any know where the option for AV chat is on the PS3?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2007)

I was just wondering that....

Well, I plan to get it soon, I'm very exited. Even though you can print the cards online.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone on right now want to test Video chat real quick? My friend is busy studying, I need someone to test it with. >.> Hit me up on AIM/MSN.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry, I gotta sleep now....and I just have an OLD webcam. I'm going to the the EoJ set soon. 

Anyway, it's basically a real life game, that is virtually augmented. So, printing cards does not effect that.


----------



## Pein (Oct 27, 2007)

cod4 looks better on ps3 then 360 paragraph 9 

This makes me want to buy it for ps3 now I was going to get the 360 version before.

also nobi nobi boy first video its from the maker of katamari 
Here


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 27, 2007)

Pein said:


> cod4 looks better on ps3 then 360 paragraph 9
> 
> This makes me want to buy it for ps3 now I was going to get the 360 version before.
> 
> ...



If u wanna play multiplayer but dont have a pc get the 360 version. There obline will prolly be better.


----------



## Pein (Oct 27, 2007)

no Infinity ward does great multiplayer their system should be great regardless of system.

Also nobi nobi boy is so strange but it looks fun and different.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 27, 2007)

Pein said:


> no Infinity ward does great multiplayer their system should be great regardless of system.
> 
> Also nobi nobi boy is so strange but it looks fun and different.



Yeah but the difference is. They have to run there own servers when on the ps3. While on the xbox 360 msoft does all the server stuff. I just meant by the quality of the servers and of the players on it.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 27, 2007)

What? I thought it was the reverse....

Well, I think the online with be fine on PS3 or PC, just different folks around. I'm not much of a keyboard and mouse person either.

Rumor of firmware 2.0 tuseday I think. But the details were unexciting so far.


----------



## Pein (Oct 28, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Yeah but the difference is. They have to run there own servers when on the ps3. While on the xbox 360 msoft does all the server stuff. I just meant by the quality of the servers and of the players on it.



Activision is providing dedicated servers with most games the person with the best internet connection acts as a server.


----------



## jebara (Oct 29, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> If u wanna play multiplayer but dont have a pc get the 360 version. There obline will prolly be better.



if some1 dosent have a pc how can he read what u just have posted


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

He most likely meant a pc with specs high enough to run call of duty 4.


----------



## Hi Im God (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't wait to play CoD4 online for free on my PS3.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Oct 29, 2007)

oh wow, i was gonna go for a rental or two before but CoD4 is now definetly a buy for me


----------



## conceptz (Oct 29, 2007)

So many good games are coming out with so little time and so little money. Still need to get Ratchet and GH3 and then there's Stranglehold and Blacksite51, COD4, and Assasin's Creed right around the corner.


----------



## The Uchiha Prodigy (Oct 29, 2007)

GT5 demo = yummy.

Call of Duty 4 = next big game on my list.


----------



## Pein (Oct 30, 2007)

call of duty 4,Haze and uncharted for me guitar hero 3 is an after thought but I would buy it if i get some extra cash.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 30, 2007)

Could someone please tell me if the ps3 is a region free console?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 30, 2007)

It is for PS3 games.

Not so for PS1/PS2 games.


----------



## hyakku (Oct 31, 2007)

MGS 4 delayed...again.

Sony sony....


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 31, 2007)

Don't blame Sony.  Blame Kojima.


----------



## Pein (Oct 31, 2007)

At least there will be alot of games in Q1 and Q2 too pick up the slack for mgs getting delayed.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2007)

We could still get it for summer right?


----------



## Pein (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah they said the earliest we could see it would be mid spring so summer is a possibility.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2007)

So, I finally decided after getting a 360 and a Wii that the next logical step would be to buy a PS3 (which I'm going to do tomorrow morning). Any suggestions?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2007)

Get the 60GB or the 40 depending on if you care about Backwards compatibility. I personally play warhawk like crazy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2007)

I heard the 60GB is in limited supply? If I can't find it, do I settle for the 80GB system?

And I think the 80gb system comes with motostorm. I'm also thinking of buying Resistance Fall of Man and along with two other titles.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2007)

If you gotta get one tomorrow.  But the 40s are coming out SOON, and a few stores already leaked them. They are just a bit cooler and quieter, but have near nill BC. 

I have Resistance and motorstorm, and they are good games to get.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 31, 2007)

80 GB comes with spotty B/C
60 GB comes with perfect B/C
40 GB comes with no B/C

Pick your poison.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 31, 2007)

Isn't there going to be a price drop for ps3 soon?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2007)

Ya, the 400 GB is cheaper. The price is always going down.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2007)

Haze will be nice for waiting for TS4.


----------



## Pein (Nov 1, 2007)

sony rolls out new ad campaign I think the commercials kick ass much better then the crappy white room stuff they've been using


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool ads, like both.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a sick ass add. anyone know the song in it?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 1, 2007)

Pein said:


> sony rolls out new ad campaign I think the commercials kick ass much better then the crappy white room stuff they've been using


*Nice............*

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=GhzOD1amluc[/YOUTUBE]


I agree, these are way better than those ads we had around this time last year. The music matches up too.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2007)

I thought we were promised a warhawk patch in october. oh well, I got to brigadier general instead. It's not like it's 2.2. 
And Resistance got a weird update.

Nice ads, but why did they say Haze was exclusive?


----------



## Pein (Nov 1, 2007)

Because it is probably timed but Haze is still exclusive.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2007)

Incase anyone still on the fence with R&C, this game is great! 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=kJqboGQcN0c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't care but it looks fucking great.


----------



## Pein (Nov 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Incase anyone still on the fence with R&C, this game is great!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I don't care but it looks fucking great.



Yeah, it really kicks ass.

@Pain - Shit do you hear how much i curse? Aint just for kids now, lol, i'm 18, not a kid. So it's not just for kids


----------



## Pein (Nov 1, 2007)

I know I prefer this game over a lot of mature rated games


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2007)

I liked the part "He's eating some nasty ass shit" 

hehe, it's been a while since I listened to the Marshal mathers  LP.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2007)

lol you shut him down. 

Well, that was my guess by the voice, like the friend in Accepted.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2007)

Just got my PS3 this morning. 

60GB
W/ 2 controllers
Motorstorm
Ratchet and Clank Future Tools of Destruction
Resistance Fall of Man

I plan to get Time shift and Call of Duty 4 in the near future 

And in the first time in months, I actually played my PS2 games


----------



## Hi Im God (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't forget to pick up some Blu-rays!!  

Spiderman 3 is out now, start with that one (box set is cheaper).


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2007)

What's you name on PSN? I'm peelander-Z


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2007)

Kaki said:


> What's you name on PSN? I'm peelander-Z



*cjkira7168*



Hi Im God said:


> Don't forget to pick up some Blu-rays!!
> 
> Spiderman 3 is out now, start with that one (box set is cheaper).



It was sold out  at the store I went to....>_<


----------



## Pein (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> Don't forget to pick up some Blu-rays!!
> 
> Spiderman 3 is out now, start with that one (box set is cheaper).



don't bother the transfer on the first 2 is horrible and barely any special features 



Kaki said:


> What's you name on PSN? I'm peelander-Z


I'll add you later kaki

@Kira I'll add you also and come post later how kick ass ratchet and clank is


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2007)

Another thing I like about the system is that it makes it much easier to watch anime than the 360. I'm not that tech savvy so streaming my anime through my laptop (Windows Media Center) was a pain and too time consuming, whereas all I needed to do was my SD card and SUPER Converter and I was watching anime through my PS3 in no time. 




Pein said:


> @Kira I'll add you also and come post later how kick ass ratchet and clank is



Started playing it last night and I have to say it was more fun than I thought it would be...

The game play is insane and fun in general. The level designs look great and it's not as difficult to navigate as I thought. My favorite weapon thus far is that Tornado gun and the electric whip *I'm probably not stating their official names* And the weird part is that it's my first Ratchet game ever xDD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm playing Rachet and Clank right now too and my favorite weapons are the Shock Ravanger (electric whip) and the Combuster. It's addictive and supposedly around 15 hours running through as fast as you can but there's so many extras you can spend hours on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2007)

I love that disco ball weapon


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 2, 2007)

I do too, I used it on this huge enemy and even it was lost in it. I laughed so hard and then Combustured the hell out of him


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

Disco ball = Best Weapon Ever.


----------



## Vasp (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm really tempted to try out Ratchet and Clank this weekend. Like Kira, I've never played any of the other games in the series, but you guys make it sound so good +_+


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2007)

'm stuck on planet Fastoon 

I've got 5 of  6 ship parts but still missing the 6th and what's the deal with the mine? What are we suppose to do there?


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 2, 2007)

^Have you played as Clank yet?
If not, you have to travel to the far right of the stage(from where you swung), it'll look like a large pipe.
You'll see a small hole that Clank can only enter to get that last ship part.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> ^Have you played as Clank yet?
> If not, you have to travel to the far right of the stage(from where you swung), it'll look like a large pipe.
> You'll see a small hole that Clank can only enter to get that last ship part.



Yeah, once I got in there, I saw 3 small robots but what am I suppose to do there?


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 2, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, once I got in there, I saw 3 small robots but what am I suppose to do there?




Walk up to them, hold triangle, then choose follow.
They will then become your companions and help you out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2007)

oh...*slaps forehead*, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah I was stuck there on my first playthrough too. 
No problem, enjoy. ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

Lmao ok now i can admit i also had like 15 minute of "What the fuck" am i suppose to do with clank  I couldn't figure out that part either  I like that level design alot, plus the enemies give good XP for weapons.


----------



## Pein (Nov 2, 2007)

my favorite weapon so far is the razor claws those things are ridiculously strong


----------



## jebara (Nov 4, 2007)

i found this on youtube
New PS3 commercial, Universe of Entertainment

_Curry + Urahara Kisuke_
im not sure if this is new or old so im sorry if its old


----------



## hypnotize (Nov 4, 2007)

jebara said:


> i found this on youtube
> New PS3 commercial, Universe of Entertainment
> 
> this
> im not sure if this is new or old so im sorry if its old



I don't know if it's new or not but that was awesome


----------



## Kaki (Nov 4, 2007)

It's kinda new. Man, warhawk demoted me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2007)

My HDMI cable just came in and the difference between that and a regular avi connection is night and day. The graphics really leap off the screen for R & C, Motorstorm and Resistance. I'm motivated to by a sports title just to take advantage of the difference 

Probably not football since I enjoy playing the Wii version better (control scheme). I may just settle for NBA Live ^__^

For some reason, I didn't see such clarity from my 360, even though I'm using component cables for it, but it was still impressive that I want to get them for my Wii.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 5, 2007)

Anyone plan on getting Uncharted?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2007)

RodMack said:


> Anyone plan on getting Uncharted?



I will quote the annoying stupid ninja: "Believe it!"


----------



## RodMack (Nov 5, 2007)

I just realised I never gave out my PSN name here xD If any wants to know, it's RodMack.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2007)

RodMack said:


> I just realised I never gave out my PSN name here xD If any wants to know, it's RodMack.



cool...mines *cjkira7168 *


----------



## Ryuuken + (Nov 6, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Just got my PS3 this morning.
> 
> 60GB
> W/ 2 controllers
> ...



where did u get yours from


----------



## Pein (Nov 6, 2007)

I wanted call of duty 4 for ps3 but they were sold out I was surprised for the sole reason ps3 version sold out and 360 copy's were in stock that never happens


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Nov 6, 2007)

it's rly strange but i find that having a ps3 gives me this great need to replay all of my ps2 games... i'm to busy with devil may cry 3, Killzone, shadow of the colossus and ICO to play any of my ps3 titles! also, my PSN name is Tsukasa009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2007)

Ryuuken + said:


> where did u get yours from



Got mines from a Gamestop. Amazingly they still had a new one in stock :S
I've also ended up playing all of my old PS2 games. I stopped playing them because my PS2 controller was giving me problems not cutting out at crucial times and I was too lazy to buy new controllers so I just stuck with my Wii and 360 but now I get to play those games as well as my PS3 games.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 6, 2007)

> I wanted call of duty 4 for ps3 but they were sold out I was surprised for the sole reason ps3 version sold out and 360 copy's were in stock that never happens


 Interesting, I'll keep an eye out for that. It happens with blu ray movies, maybe games are next. 

I also played the timeshift demo and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2007)

MSNBC said:
			
		

> *Sony to launch new PlayStation 2 model
> Improved version of seven-year-old game console for holidays*
> TOKYO - Sony Corp. said it plans to launch a lighter version of its PlayStation 2 game console later this month, in a bid to drive sales of the seven-year-old machine heading into the crucial holiday season.
> 
> ...



I can't believe there coming out with yet another version. I only had the original version


----------



## Fenix (Nov 6, 2007)

RodMack said:


> Anyone plan on getting Uncharted?



Uncharted and Assassin's Creed are probably the last two games I will buy this year. In fact I will probably only buy them if their Metascores are over at least 90


----------



## Kaki (Nov 6, 2007)

Haze is coming out at the end of the month I hear, but not for the 360? Wow, weird reversal so far. It should be a great fps. I also want to get Time crisis.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 6, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Interesting, I'll keep an eye out for that. It happens with blu ray movies, maybe games are next.
> 
> I also played the timeshift demo and thought it was pretty cool.



I couldn't even get past the first part of the demo lol.


----------



## Pein (Nov 6, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Haze is coming out at the end of the month I hear, but not for the 360? Wow, weird reversal so far. It should be a great fps. I also want to get Time crisis.



On ign they Haze is supposed too be delayed until December another good looking shooter is blacksite I was really impressed by how good the demo was.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 6, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> cool...mines *cjkira7168 *


Hey CJ, I see you got a PS3. Which model did you get?

I'm thinking of getting an FPS game, I'm just not sure whether to get CoD4 or Haze.


----------



## Pein (Nov 6, 2007)

call of duty I thinks its shooter of the year


----------



## Kaki (Nov 6, 2007)

I think haze is zestier and Timesplitters was my fav of last gen. 

Kira got a 60GB.


----------



## Hi Im God (Nov 7, 2007)

Update 2.00 is out and it fails.


> The PS3 firmware 2.0 will be out this Thursday (11/8).
> 
> London, 8 November 2007 – Sony Computer Entertainment Europe (SCEE) announced today the availability of the latest version of the PLAYSTATION®3 (PS3™) system software. Version 2.00 features the ability to turn a PS3 system on and off remotely, using a PSP™ (PlayStation®Portable) system via the Remote Play1 function, allowing for a truly mobile partnership between the two systems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaki (Nov 7, 2007)

FUCK! They should at lest give us in game music. This is the infamous 2.0!


----------



## Hi Im God (Nov 7, 2007)

No bluray profile 1.1, no DTS sound, no in game xmb.  Rumours about dvix thou.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 7, 2007)

Well, Dvix would be something. I'd like to play my anime DVDs on it. Then it would fill the whole screen on older shows.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2007)

AC - 9.5 
I can't wait! 
Here


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 7, 2007)

Uncharted demo will be available tomorrow =)


----------



## Pein (Nov 7, 2007)

Kaki said:


> There are DVD players that accept them.


Not made by sony though


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2007)

Fuck, it fails. If only it had had one thing....in game music, or divx....it would have been worthy of the 2.0 title.


----------



## Zenou (Nov 8, 2007)

I didn't believe any of those 2.0 rumors with XMB music, etc. So I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2007)

wow, with the new update out, I should test out my PSP/PS3 connectivity since I never tried it. Hopefully, it will be better then my DS/Wii connectivity which I only use to get mystery gifts from my Wii pokemon game to my DS xDD
*charges PSP since it hasn't been used for awhile* xDD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2007)

will gt 5 finally have either lambo or ferraris, i think the there was a lambo diablo in gt 2 in the japanese version, but nothing since then
yea i like my cars flashy


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2007)

I think they have Lambos considering I thought I saw one when I was letting the demo stuff play through on my JP GT5 Prologue demo.

Gotta start up the 2.0 firmware now.  I'll let y'all know how it is. =)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2007)

^Just finished my firmware update for my PS3 and PSP (I hadn't updated in over a year )
And I have to say I like the ticker with the info (even though it doesn't have anything useful runnng through it at the moment). And the remote start feature is pretty cool. I finally have another use for my PSP  

xDD

*starts working on a playlist for my music collection*


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, the update is alright, but it's nothing to go home screaming about.  I like being able to change the font though and make it more personalized like my PSP.

Anyway, for some reason, my main account on my main profile was changed to my JP account, therefore just add *bukkage* to your friend list.  I dunno how that happened. =/


----------



## Pein (Nov 8, 2007)

Lol 2.02 is already out any way uncharted demo out later today


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 8, 2007)

Pein said:


> Lol 2.02 is already out any way uncharted demo out later today



Yeah I can't wait. 

Edit:  Just added Kira and DS to my friends list.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2007)

I just added kira, Kira you should consider getting warhawk. 

I need to add DS on my Peelander-Z name.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Yeah I can't wait.
> 
> Edit:  Just added Kira and DS to my friends list.



I don't think I added you, what's your screen name?


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 8, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I don't think I added you, what's your screen name?



Cyber_Celebrity and what's your screen name Kaki?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2007)

Mine is Peelander-Z 

Well, is the player's meet icon new?


----------



## Hi Im God (Nov 8, 2007)

ImGod if anyone cares.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2007)

Crazymtf incase no one could guess 

Uncharted demo up?


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Uncharted demo up?



Indeed it is, 83% and stuck. heh


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2007)

My PSstore went down, fuck


----------



## Pein (Nov 8, 2007)

yours too mine won't connect


----------



## Zenou (Nov 8, 2007)

PSN seems to be down. 

I'm gonna make a Gurren Lagann PS3 theme.
here


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2007)

Zeno said:


> PSN seems to be down.
> 
> I'm gonna make a Gurren Lagann PS3 theme.
> here



Cool can you send me it? I got a few wallpapers from people, if they were from anyone on here, thanks


----------



## RodMack (Nov 8, 2007)

I should prolly add you guys in my friends list. And meet those who have Warhawk, which reminds me that I need to start playing it more.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2007)

Zeno said:


> PSN seems to be down.
> 
> I'm gonna make a Gurren Lagann PS3 theme.
> here



F-that noise.  Zeon theme get for me.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2007)

I like that there were grenades. 
Well, we should all play together sometime.


----------



## Pein (Nov 8, 2007)

^warhawk?
I seriously need too play that game more I only played it 3 times since i bought it


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2007)

Ya, I was thinking Warhawk.


----------



## Pein (Nov 8, 2007)

cod4 selling out


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL, there were shelves of them in Gamestop just a couple minutes ago.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 8, 2007)

I actually like the Art Paint background, though I do love me some Gurren Lagann.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2007)

Aren't theme and background unlinked?


----------



## Zenou (Nov 8, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Aren't theme and background unlinked?



If you mean changing background without changing theme, yes you can do that.

If anyone wants the raw background image for my theme, let me know.


----------



## Pein (Nov 8, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, there were shelves of them in Gamestop just a couple minutes ago.



I found cod4 easy but the naruto 360 game is a pain in the ass too find


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2007)

I guess naruto is gaining popularity, or CoD4 anticipated massive success.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Nov 8, 2007)

wow i just finished the uncharted demo, it's Amazing, awesome graphics and really cool mix of platforming and third person shooting, i'm definetly buying it when it comes out


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2007)

How long was the demo?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

Tsukasa009 said:


> wow i just finished the uncharted demo, it's Amazing, awesome graphics and really cool mix of platforming and third person shooting, i'm definetly buying it when it comes out



Pretty much the exact same feeling. Demo is about 10-15 minutes long.


----------



## conceptz (Nov 9, 2007)

for anyone who hasn't got COD4 yet, go GET IT now. the game is so intense.


----------



## Pein (Nov 9, 2007)

demo is region locked lol


----------



## Akira (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh Fuck. That i did not know =[


----------



## Kaki (Nov 9, 2007)

Did you test it?


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 9, 2007)

^Your a fucked up person Pein, but I will too lol.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Nov 9, 2007)

argh! too many good games coming out, i don't have the funding to pay for them all...


----------



## Hellion (Nov 9, 2007)

What is a good multiplayer/party game for the PS3 I got paid today, and I need something new.

I have Resistance, NBA, NFL, thats it.


----------



## Pein (Nov 9, 2007)

Krippler said:


> What is a good multiplayer/party game for the PS3 I got paid today, and I need something new.
> 
> I have Resistance, NBA, NFL, thats it.


Call of duty 4 or warhawk 
cod4 is my personal choice though


----------



## Hellion (Nov 9, 2007)

in COD4 can you play against each other or is it only co-op?


----------



## Pein (Nov 9, 2007)

Krippler said:


> in COD4 can you play against each other or is it only co-op?


no co op but the multi player is team battles or free for all


----------



## Hellion (Nov 9, 2007)

How many people on 1 PS3.  Sorry for all the questions, but most of the review sites are vague on this.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

Krippler said:


> What is a good multiplayer/party game for the PS3 I got paid today, and I need something new.
> 
> I have Resistance, NBA, NFL, thats it.



Get fight night, played 5 hours with my boys, really fun.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 9, 2007)

Get warhawk, it's what's hot now. I want all of us to have it. And you can get it for like 40$ from home.


----------



## Pein (Nov 9, 2007)

Krippler said:


> How many people on 1 PS3.  Sorry for all the questions, but most of the review sites are vague on this.


two you can play split screen in multi together


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Get fight night, played 5 hours with my boys, really fun.




what he said, fun and cheap


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2007)

Krippler said:


> What is a good multiplayer/party game for the PS3 I got paid today, and I need something new.
> 
> I have Resistance, NBA, NFL, thats it.



FOLK-FUCKING-LORE!!!  Seriously, it's one of my all-time favs now.


----------



## Pein (Nov 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> FOLK-FUCKING-LORE!!!  Seriously, it's one of my all-time favs now.



It has multi player?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2007)

No it doesn't silly.  It's just really fucking good.

Anyway, look at what I have...



=D  (der rumble works with uncharted demo and gt5 prologue demo too)


----------



## Vasp (Nov 11, 2007)

Krippler said:


> How many people on 1 PS3.  Sorry for all the questions, but most of the review sites are vague on this.



You can play with up to 4 people on 1 system. Like the 360 and Wii, the PS3 controllers have lights on them that show which player you are, and they go up to 4, so I'm just going to assume thats the max per system.

Also, Dual Shock 3 = hawtness. I need to pick one up, but I'm out of spare USB cables, so I'll actually have to buy new ones with the new controllers now


----------



## Hellion (Nov 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No it doesn't silly.  It's just really fucking good.
> 
> Anyway, look at what I have...
> 
> ...



Man I can't wait to get a white sheet of paper and car keys


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No it doesn't silly.  It's just really fucking good.
> 
> Anyway, look at what I have...
> 
> ...



Each day, I hate you more and more.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Each day, I hate you more and more.



Your hate completes my happiness.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 11, 2007)

Jesus Christ, I need that Dual Shock 3!!!

Anyway I have a question for those who have Ratchet and Clank Future:TOD.  In Planet Murkov, or whatever it's spelled, you can go to the arena and fight for bolts and raise your Nanotechs and Weapons.  I've beat every fight in the arena but It's still marked as incomplete.  What the hell do I need to do?


----------



## RodMack (Nov 11, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Get warhawk, it's what's hot now. I want all of us to have it. And you can get it for like 40$ from home.


Maybe you should start a clan.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 11, 2007)

You think I should? Sure....I just want us to play sometime.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 12, 2007)

If you want to start one, then go for it. Maybe that'll make me play some more. xD


----------



## nick65 (Nov 12, 2007)

you can play with seven people max on a ps3 indeed 4 lights but on the three other controllers theyre will be more lights it goes up to seven man check your ps3 better you shouldve known that


----------



## Zenou (Nov 12, 2007)

Are there any sites that sell the Dual Shock 3 without the price beyond high hell?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 12, 2007)

Probably not.  The owner of Japan Video Games did give it to me for $15 off since I'm like a valued customer. XD


----------



## Kaki (Nov 12, 2007)

You'd think they would want to get DS3 out before Christmas everywhere. 
I wonder, do you think you can use guncon 3 for any game?


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 12, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Jesus Christ, I need that Dual Shock 3!!!
> 
> Anyway I have a question for those who have Ratchet and Clank Future:TOD.  In Planet Murkov, or whatever it's spelled, you can go to the arena and fight for bolts and raise your Nanotechs and Weapons.  I've beat every fight in the arena but It's still marked as incomplete.  What the hell do I need to do?



Can someone please answer my question?


----------



## Pein (Nov 12, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Can someone please answer my question?


no idea what too do there sin I checked and mine is completed anyways Assassins creed tomorrow ps3 version for me.


----------



## jebara (Nov 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No it doesn't silly.  It's just really fucking good.
> 
> Anyway, look at what I have...
> 
> ...



what is so hot about dual shock 3 does it still have motion sensor and how is it different than sixaxis


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

jebara said:


> what is so hot about dual shock 3 does it still have motion sensor and how is it different than sixaxis



It's basically Sixaxis + a better rumble than every other controller prior to its release, apparently.

It doesn't feel like simple motors is the vibe I got of people who talked of it when they played MGS4 at E for All, that it had a larger immersion factor than any previous controller with rumble.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2007)

Strong enough to get you off. 

Well, Divx is coming to PS3, and should come to xbox too. 

2.0 allowed it to be used in games.


----------



## Pein (Nov 13, 2007)

divx press release


> _
> 
> TOKYO & SAN DIEGO, Nov 13, 2007 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- DIVX | charts | news | PowerRating -- DivX, Inc. (NASDAQIVX) today announced that DivX(R) video technology will be integrated into PLAYSTATION(R)3 (PS3(TM)) from Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. (SCE). The popular computer entertainment system will be added to the ecosystem of devices that currently support DivX video playback. To date, over 100 million DivX Certified(R) products have been shipped into the market, and it is anticipated PS3 will significantly expand that number.
> 
> ...



anyway this totally kicks ass since I watch most of my anime on my triple don't care if 360 has it since they only allow for playback


----------



## Fenix (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like Assassin's Creed is getting some good reviews


----------



## Pein (Nov 13, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> Looks like Assassin's Creed is getting some good reviews


indeed I hope when I go buy it gamestop lets me and doesn't pull that did you pre order bullshit


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 13, 2007)

Pein, did you beat Ratchet and Clank yet?


----------



## Pein (Nov 13, 2007)

Heck yes I need to replay it too see whats left to unlock though


----------



## Pein (Nov 13, 2007)

uncharted review its a 9.1


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

Pein said:


> uncharted review its a 9.1



Game is a must own, demo was straight up one of the best games ever feel IMO. Going to give this game a high rating, i feel it.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2007)

Uncharted gets good reviews, Assassins creed gets shit.


----------



## Pein (Nov 13, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Uncharted gets good reviews, Assassins creed gets shit.



I'm still buying both though


----------



## Fenix (Nov 13, 2007)

Haha guess I spoke too soon

Looks like 1U and IGN both gave it 7's

However gametrailers still gave it a 9.1 despite highlighting a number of flaws

I think I'll wait a bit more

Also definitely no Drake's Fortune for me, no matter how gorgeous it looks. The demo only reminded me why I don't like shooting games on console


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2007)

heh, I'm not a keyboard man myself. 

Well, the AC screen shots still look amazing, I'll check it as a rental or something.


----------



## Pein (Nov 13, 2007)

65k ps3's sold this week in japan 


lets see 360 top ps3 this time around


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> Haha guess I spoke too soon
> 
> Looks like 1U and IGN both gave it 7's
> 
> ...



More of a action adventure then shooter 

And gamespot and IGN [AU] Gave AC a 9 and 8.7.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2007)

Owari da. 

Year of PS3 and on is coming.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Nov 14, 2007)

damnit i thought assassins creed came out the 14th, so i'm picking it up today...


----------



## Birkin (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm pretty fucked.

60 gb model doesn't exist anymore :////// I knew it was gonna happen BUT I WANT THAT ONE NOW


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 14, 2007)

Pein said:


> 65k ps3's sold this week in japan
> 
> 
> lets see 360 top ps3 this time around


The Japs are coming! The Japs are coming!  

It's about time Japan came around.


More players online for Warhawk!  
Hopefully, they will buy Warhawk. We could use more players, especially at night.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 14, 2007)

What's your name? I made an NF clan.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 14, 2007)

^Yeah, I heard that there's one for Xbox Live too.  

I don't play _"ONLY for fun", _though. Sorry. 

My clan related gamertags and usernames are The X box 360, AV Jack, General Enema and Tactical King. 
My clans are *360 Mafia*, *Infinity* and *Tactical Kings*.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 14, 2007)

Why do you play on so many names? Did you max your rank out or something. 

And fuck that play style shit. I play for fun with a competitive edge. 

An xbox can makes no sense. 

Do do you want me to send you an NF clan invite? What name?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 14, 2007)

^No dude. I'm good.  


I've collected more than a few gamertags, over the years. There's reasons why each one was started.

*Most obvious reason:* Hosting clan practice, and teaching clan strategy. It's easier to train at rushes, base rapes, assaults and general flanks; when you have extra accounts for dummy squads. It's also easier for leaders to coordinate a clan practice when they have a voice on both teams, at the same time.



My clan members and I usually hop into regular ranked (non-clan) matches, for stressless fun. 

I've never played a clan match, without winning being the top priority. And, the best fun you can have online, is the satisfaction of owning the clans of other online gamers, in my experience.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, in random matches I like dominating the other team, probably more than I would like. I think I'll try to tone it down. 
And WTF man! Do you like some other forum better than NF? 
I was just hopping to get as many of us together to have some fun.


----------



## Pein (Nov 14, 2007)

^you can add me I have warhawk I just haven't played it much but thats gonna change soon.
I've become interested in Haze anyone else getting it I hope some of you do because I want to use te 4 player co op feature which is bound to be sick.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 14, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I'm pretty fucked.
> 
> 60 gb model doesn't exist anymore :////// I knew it was gonna happen BUT I WANT THAT ONE NOW



Well the 80gb models are only $499 now.


----------



## Pein (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah and considering it has alot of PS2 titles that work on it and a free copy of motorstorm I say buy the 80gig


----------



## Kaki (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, Haze will be amazing, a game to hold me over till Timesplitters 4. 
I love the 4player co op and online too, that will be great but I don't want to buy another non rumble controller. So I was hoping the guncon 3 could be used in any game.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 15, 2007)

YES! FOUND THE 60GB VERSION

Not only that, but have it cheap because they wanna get rid of them. 4.7k now.

5 kroner = 1 dollar.. I think. Initial price was 6k.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2007)

So...how much is it in US dollars? Like 500?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 15, 2007)

Sweet I think you mean 1k=100 USD. 

I feel better knowing the value of the 60 is not dropping so much.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 15, 2007)

You need to buy separate component or HDMI, you can find cheep hdmi anywhere online. 

by that conversion factor of 5k to one USD, A 60GB would be 94 cents! Quite a deal. 
Even if you reverse the factor it's like 23$. 

Buy some extras man!


----------



## Birkin (Nov 15, 2007)

I've linked that site a lot on this forum now XD Which one of those are the best? And I assume the official cables are somewhere there?

Thanks again! <3


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 16, 2007)

PS3 beats Wii sales in Japan
Latest hardware sales figures show that the new 40GB SKU and ceramic white model have proven popular in Sony's homeland while 360 sales plummet.
By Emma Boyes, GameSpot UK
Posted Nov 16, 2007 4:42 am PT

The new model PlayStation 3 landed in Japan on November 11, coming with a couple less USB ports, a 40GB hard drive, no backwards compatibility, a cheaper price tag of 39,980 yen (approx $341), and a new colour--ceramic white.

The move seems to have paid off for Sony as the latest hardware sales figures from Media Create, for the week November 5 to 11, show the PS3 outselling the Wii for the first time, with sales of Sony's console having tripled week-on-week.

The PS3 sold 55,924 units last week, compared to the Wii's 34,546. The handhelds remained on top of the charts, with the DS Lite selling 78,854 and the PlayStation Portable 58,964 respectively. Bringing up the rear were the PlayStation 2, with 9,043 units, and the Xbox 360 with 5,817 units.

Last week's figures showed the Xbox 360 experiencing a surge in sales due to the release of Ace Combat 6: Fires of Liberation, which saw it sell 17,673 units. The DS Lite reigned with 78,552, followed by the PSP with 59,714, and the Wii with 37,617. The PS3 sold 17,434, and the PS2 10,209.


----------



## Pein (Nov 16, 2007)

It would have been great if ace combat wasn't an exclusive 
price drop + ace combat 6 and a new dynasty warriors = massive sales in japan
one thing that bothers me is ratchet and clank only sold 12k it should be higher


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 16, 2007)

As of now, Ratchet and Clank is the best game I've played for the PS3.  Hopefully, Uncharted will surpass my expectations next week.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2007)

I play warhawk the most, Tekken has some network issues. 

I can't wait for uncharted, DW6, Haze, and time crisis.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 16, 2007)

Holy fuck

Even better offer!

60GB, 2 controlers, Motorstorm & Resistance = 4000. That is seriously cheap.

Again, 5 kroner = 1 USD.


----------



## Pein (Nov 16, 2007)

That's a killer deal also don't forget to pick up ratchet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2007)

> The new model PlayStation 3 landed in Japan on November 11, coming with *a couple less USB ports, a 40GB hard drive, no backwards compatibility*, a cheaper price tag of 39,980 yen (approx $341), and a new colour--ceramic white.



I still find it hard to believe that this version would be selling well 
It would mean my PS2 catalog would be worthless and I don't remember but does the 40GB model even have wifi connection? 

Meh, I'm satisfied with my 60GB model. But I need to get some more games. I only have Resistance and Ratchet thus far and I usually end up watching anime on that system moreso than anything else xDD 

Which isn't surprising given that I did the same thing when I first got my PSP and just loaded it up with new anime episodes for road trips (usually on the way to and from work and school xD)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 16, 2007)

^The only reason is the comparatively small price tag most likely; I'd rather have some backwards compatibility than not have it at all.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 16, 2007)

Can anyone confirm it being like this?


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 16, 2007)

ID rather have a cheaper system.... I mean i have a ps2 still that works that i can plug in and play if i wanted too.

Its not like my ps2 dissapeared.


----------



## Pein (Nov 16, 2007)

@birkin I own the ps3 version and it looks better then that they must have their settings set wrong


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I still find it hard to believe that this version would be selling well
> It would mean my PS2 catalog would be worthless and I don't remember but does the 40GB model even have wifi connection?



Yuh, it still has that.  The only things it doesn't have are 2 extra USB ports, the ability to play SACDs, and no PS2 BC.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 16, 2007)

Pein said:


> @birkin I own the ps3 version and it looks better then that they must have their settings set wrong



Wanna bet how much Microsoft paid GameTrailers?


----------



## Pein (Nov 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yuh, it still has that.  The only things it doesn't have are 2 extra USB ports, the ability to play SACDs, and no PS2 BC.



something they should have taken out since the beginning


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

According to the thread title, is Dualshock controlers finally out?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

Picking up Drake today


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Birkin said:


> According to the thread title, is Dualshock controlers finally out?



Only in Japan or import, which I did.  They come out in March in the US.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

Are there any difference in them? I assume both work on EU machines, them being region free and all.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope.  It works fine on my US system so I don't see why there would be a difference at all.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

So, if I am to buy the standard 60GB package including 2 games and 2 controllers, is it really wise to pick up the Dualshock ones? A set of 4 controllers doesn't seem right :/


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

Got a pretty random question, seemingly not that related to the PS3.

RE: Outbreak File #2

The online it has, how does it work? Do you randomly choose a server? Or do you have to have real friends playing with you, or is it random?


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> also for most anime convert it into avc 480p



Yeah I had been found it but thanks again.  I had converted it to mpeg-4 1080p so I'm glad you told me this.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 18, 2007)

I think resistance and motorstorm have rumble as well.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Nov 19, 2007)

ugh... im recovering off of an Assassins Creed binge, it was so worth it haha


----------



## Birkin (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep, Norwegian to be exact.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Nov 20, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Got a pretty random question, seemingly not that related to the PS3.
> 
> RE: Outbreak File #2
> 
> The online it has, how does it work? Do you randomly choose a server? Or do you have to have real friends playing with you, or is it random?



Im not 100% sure about this, but i think i read somewhere that capcom have shut down their file 2 servers. I dont think online is possible anymore.


----------



## Pein (Nov 20, 2007)

I like converting my hdd for my laptop is only a 160gig so to shovel that stuff on to ps3 is great besidesits like 10 minutes too convert an episode of naruto or one piece

In other news Haze got delayed


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL Haze.

Anyway, picked up Uncharted, Rock Band, and Time Crisis 4 today for the triple.  Goodness awaits. =)


----------



## Pein (Nov 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL Haze.
> 
> Anyway, picked up Uncharted, Rock Band, and Time Crisis 4 today for the triple.  Goodness awaits. =)



I dunno why I want to play haze just do I guess and you got rock band for ps3 nice I tried but it was sold out


----------



## Kaki (Nov 21, 2007)

Ya, there are enough games to keep busy. But you probably want haze due to it's awesome developers.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL Haze.
> 
> Anyway, picked up Uncharted, Rock Band, and Time Crisis 4 today for the triple.  Goodness awaits. =)



Unfortunately Harmonix made me choose 360 as my platform of choice for my impending Rock Band purchase (Seriously, why the fuck can you not use the GH3 controller on the ps3 version?)


----------



## Pein (Nov 21, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Ya, there are enough games to keep busy. But you probably want haze due to it's awesome developers.


must be that and I like to buy ps3 exclusive games


----------



## Kaki (Nov 21, 2007)

I was just wondering how exclusive is Haze, I hope it's exclusivity is maximum.


----------



## Pein (Nov 21, 2007)

Probably timed hope not though ps3 needs some more exclusives


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 21, 2007)

haze u mean the delayed game?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 21, 2007)

Is Virtua Fighter:5 Good?


----------



## Amuro (Nov 21, 2007)

I use my 1gb SD card from my psp, can usually fit three or four eps on it 

Just make sure there the same file type and in a folder named VIDEO.
It's easily the best feature for the Triple, there's nothing like watching Gurren Lagann or Darker than black on a big HDTV


----------



## Pein (Nov 21, 2007)

Well I was disappointed in Haze getting delayed but I can wait now knowing


*Spoiler*: __ 



unreal tournament 3 has gone mother fucking gold


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 21, 2007)

Pein said:


> press triangle and then choose to display all



I didn't even do that.  I hope it works.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2007)

Hagi said:


> I use my 1gb SD card from my psp, can usually fit three or four eps on it
> 
> Just make sure there the same file type and in a folder named VIDEO.
> It's easily the best feature for the Triple, there's nothing like watching Gurren Lagann or Darker than black on a big HDTV



I have a 1GB card for my PSP and two 2GB SD cards (1 for my Wii and 1 for PS3).

I won't tell you what type of anime I watch on PSP but it helped during those long nights 

As for the PS3, watching anime on my HDTV LCD television is so much better than watching on my PC monitor


----------



## Pein (Nov 21, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I won't tell you what type of anime I watch on PSP but it helped during those long nights


I can tell I don't want too know


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 21, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I won't tell you what type of anime I watch on PSP but it helped during those long nights



..Lucky Shit?

Oops, I mean Star.

I really do mean Lucky Shit, at least of its quality.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..Lucky Shit?
> 
> Oops, I mean Star.
> 
> I really do mean Lucky Shit, at least of its quality.



My fav post from you


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 21, 2007)

It's that Holiday Season time again and I somewhat look back on the PS3 during this time last year and how crazy people went and spent $2,000 on Ebay for one.  I sometimes wonder if they ever regret spending that much for one.


----------



## Pein (Nov 21, 2007)

You know they do lol


----------



## Razesdark (Nov 22, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Yep, Norwegian to be exact.



I knew it, live in 'Norge' to. and payed same for mine. Heard Elprice sells them out fairly cheap now adays. 3999 (734.948217 USD) for the 60 and 3499(624.8622) for the 40.
Payed 4000 for mine, althought i got it trought a Sony rep i know. That was before the pricedrop ^_^

Thinks the "Xbawks is at 2800 in some stores, so its only like 600 cheaper than the ps, and thats a price i would be willing to pay for quality (gonna get bashed for that statement im afraid)


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 22, 2007)

Too many FPS games..


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Nov 22, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Is Virtua Fighter:5 Good?



It's probably the best fighting system i've ever seen in a fighter, the graphics are also pretty amazing, if your looking for a great fighting game, get virtua fighter 5!


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 22, 2007)

Tsukasa009 said:


> It's probably the best fighting system i've ever seen in a fighter, the graphics are also pretty amazing, if your looking for a great fighting game, get virtua fighter 5!



He lies its the worst fighting game i have ever played. EVER in the existance of fighting games..

I had more fun if they made a fighting game that was liek rockem sockem robots.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 22, 2007)

VICTORY!!!!

60GB PS3 ordered. I was one of the first in line 

And it's fucking cheap <3


----------



## JonnyCake (Nov 22, 2007)

I just got my 60 GB PS3. But for some damn reason when I hook up the HDMI or AV cables my TV says it has no signal. When it finds the signal for my 360. I am lost....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2007)

JonnyCake said:


> I just got my 60 GB PS3. But for some damn reason when I hook up the HDMI or AV cables my TV says it has no signal. When it finds the signal for my 360. I am lost....



That's weird. The only time mines show no signal is when it switches to DVD mode or when I'm about to play a game, but it's only momentary (about a second or two)

I'm lucky I waited until this year to get a PS3 and it cost me a little under $300 for a 60GB model ^_^


----------



## Birkin (Nov 23, 2007)

Seriously, America is cheap as fuck

Our consoles are a million times more expensive


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 23, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Seriously, America is cheap as fuck
> 
> Our consoles are a million times more expensive



AMERICAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> He lies its the worst fighting game i have ever played. EVER in the existance of fighting games..
> 
> I had more fun if they made a fighting game that was liek rockem sockem robots.



LOL, you're funny.  Button mash much?


----------



## Pein (Nov 23, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> He lies its the worst fighting game i have ever played. EVER in the existance of fighting games..
> 
> I had more fun if they made a fighting game that was liek rockem sockem robots.


WTF! virtua fighter 5 has too be the best 3D fighter ever created

anyway good news for sony PS3 outsells wii again and psp was close to the ds 
this


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2007)

In Japan...  but that's good.  I'm glad it's finally getting some sales now.


----------



## Pein (Nov 23, 2007)

hope capcoms regretting the monster hunter move to wii now 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know their not


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 23, 2007)

Pein, Kira, or DS3, answer this question for me.  In your opinion, what is the right conversion settings when converting a anime?


----------



## Pein (Nov 23, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Pein, Kira, or DS3, answer this question for me.  In your opinion, what is the right conversion settings when converting a anime?


for most anime like naruto avc 480p it looks good and it keeps the file under 200mb


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, you're funny.  Button mash much?



He can't even get into a rated R movie by himself. That says enough


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> He can't even get into a rated R movie by himself. That says enough



That makes no sense. You make no sense. I cant get into a rated r move? for one canada doesnt have rated R movies in amounts like America. When a movie in the states is released with a R rating it comes out in canada with a 14 A rating except for movies like south park and jackass. For 2 I been old enough to watch rated r movies that come out in america when i was 14. The only Movie I was not able to see in theatres was Jackass 1. Because they had managers at the entrace of the theatre checking IDs to make sure u were of age, and I wasnt about to drive to another theatre to watch the movie so I didnt bother past that.
So your post is full of fail.



Donkey Show said:


> LOL, you're funny.  Button mash much?



Yes i would like to button mash to make a robot hit over playing Virtual fighter 5.

have u played the demo off xbox live? The fighting is stiff and the announcer is annoying.


----------



## JonnyCake (Nov 23, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> That's weird. The only time mines show no signal is when it switches to DVD mode or when I'm about to play a game, but it's only momentary (about a second or two)



Found out it was infact a defective model sold to me via Walmart. (They did this to me before when I bought my Wii). Now I am a part of playstation goodness. DRAKES FORTUNE HERE I COME!!!


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot Pein and I think I might cop the DS3 in December.  Copping a controller for 100 dollars is bothering me.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2007)

JonnyCake said:


> Found out it was infact a defective model sold to me via Walmart. (They did this to me before when I bought my Wii). Now I am a part of playstation goodness. DRAKES FORTUNE HERE I COME!!!


Nice, Uncharted is awesome. I'm up to 19/22 and it's def. a 9/10 game.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 23, 2007)

Fuck VF5.

All the cool kids wait for Tekken 6.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, you're funny.  Button mash much?



Exactly, VF5 is the best fighting game yet.

Vanessa baby

I guess it must be odd for me to post here BUT




Booya baby


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Exactly, VF5 is the best fighting game yet.
> 
> Vanessa baby
> 
> ...



NO VF 5 is horrible.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

It must be too difficult for you.

Let me guess? Tekken is awesome right?

I used to like fighters like tekken and DOA

but now

VF has my soul badly.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 23, 2007)

Of course Tekken is awesome.

Hwoarang is the shit baby


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

Hwoarang IS the shit. Favorite Tekken character.

But still VF5 beats a button basher like tekken easily.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> It must be too difficult for you.
> 
> Let me guess? Tekken is awesome right?
> 
> ...



Too difficult i was facing a friend.

The combos are bad
the fighting feels stiff
the announcer is annoying.

Its not enjoyable. 

Tekkan is ok but its also got a weird combo system and is very stiff.
DoA is ok though very dependant on blocking.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Too difficult i was facing a friend.
> 
> The combos are bad
> the fighting feels stiff
> ...



It is not stiff, it is simply you that sucked at the game, that is the difference with a button basher, with games like virtua fighter you have to learn how to play it and improve, in tekken you can win against a player who has more experience by just button bashing.

And that is why I now love virtua fighter.

Actually, please tell me you didn't play as akira or gon, since they are the hardest characters to use and they seem stiff and lacking combos while they are dominators in the hands of a pro.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 23, 2007)

Tekken is all about timing.

Me and a friend were literally dodging each others punches and kicks for around 30 sec to a minute without even hitting a block.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> It is not stiff, it is simply you that sucked at the game, that is the difference with a button basher, with games like virtua fighter you have to learn how to play it and improve, in tekken you can win against a player who has more experience by just button bashing.
> 
> And that is why I now love virtua fighter.
> 
> Actually, please tell me you didn't play as akira or gon, since they are the hardest characters to use and they seem stiff and lacking combos while they are dominators in the hands of a pro.



Im sorry but you are wrong. When you play a game and playing it makes you want to shoot yourself its retarted.

I had no willing to want to learn to play the game. Also button mashing you would never win vs an experianced fighter no matter what game. 

I used el balze and the other chick in the demo.

The games not good. And you say its because I sucked.

No i say its bad because after i played it i didnt wanna play it again. It had nothing to do with being bad. There are many games i sucked at but i wanted to continue playing because they were fun and i wanted to get better at it.

I cant say i was bad at this game because i didnt play it enough to compare myself in skill level in it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

Pfff, I am not going to continue this discussion sine I don't want to get banned again.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Exactly, VF5 is the best fighting game yet.
> 
> Vanessa baby
> 
> ...



Nice

Also just beat Uncharted, awesome game


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Pfff, I am not going to continue this discussion sine I don't want to get banned again.



I can see why you were banned.

You saying I didnt enjoy the game because I suck is stupid.

People can not like games for lots of things. You are a tool.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

I definitly don't know what to buy for it.

I have the system and the games that came with it (resistance and motorstorm) but I have NO idea what to buy since the games are all 70 ish euro = 100+ bucks

@design:

Lol most people hate VF because they plainly suck at it which results in them saying its stiff and too slow. Still your opinion and I don't want to continue this discussion.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 23, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> So your post is full of fail.



Pot and the kettle, the highlight being VF5 being a bad fighter by your standards.

That's like saying Devil May Cry is barely an action game, or the original Super Mario Bros isn't a platforming game. Goddamn fucking lies by the ignorant or the lazy.

Let me guess, a good fighter by your hand is like, Soul Caliber? A game BLIND people have won at?


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I definitly don't know what to buy for it.
> 
> I have the system and the games that came with it (resistance and motorstorm) but I have NO idea what to buy since the games are all 70 ish euro = 100+ bucks
> 
> ...



You should be able to discuss things withough fear of being banned. The fact that you fear of being banned means things you say are offensive.

The game has no enjoyment and if i sucked or not i wouldnt know i didnt play long enough to see that.

but i wouldnt want to play it longer as the fighting is lack luster.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I definitly don't know what to buy for it.
> 
> I have the system and the games that came with it (resistance and motorstorm) but I have NO idea what to buy since the games are all 70 ish euro = 100+ bucks
> 
> ...



So much there, i'd just import, haha. Warhawk *If you got online* and Folklore are both good and long, maybe one of them?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

DC, I told you to stop this discussion.

On a other note, I also hated VF5 at first


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> DC, I told you to stop this discussion.
> 
> On a other note, I also hated VF5 at first



IM allowed to continue the discussion you may not because ur afraid you will say something that will get you banned.

That tells alot about you.

You can stop all you want but i may continue all i wish.


And thats grea thtat u hated it at first. I didnt enjoy the game to the point i would ever want to play it again.

On another note.

Im dling kane and lynch so will see how that does tommrow.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> IM allowed to continue the discussion you may not because ur afraid you will say something that will get you banned.
> 
> That tells alot about you.
> 
> ...



Is a demo out or pirating?


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Is a demo out or pirating?



arrr i be pirating.

I only buy games that are really really great or ones that my dad buys for himself which I steal to try out.

But yeah i have a whole list of things to pirate.

Crysis... Need for speed.. gears of war ...  i have a whole list sumwhere.

I support piracy 100%.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't get why people say Assassin's Creed is short, I've been playing for about 7 hours or more and I'm still at memory block 3, I'm doing everything I can tough so it's understable.

11 days till uncharted hits Europe, I'm planning on buying it anyways since I love the demo, but does it really lives up to the hype?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

Aaaah

I wish that there a a solution for ps2 imports and copied ps3 games without opening up the console


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> I can see why you were banned.
> 
> You saying I didnt enjoy the game because I suck is stupid.
> 
> People can not like games for lots of things. You are a tool.



Bankai.  I'm tired of this.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Aaaah
> 
> I wish that there a a solution for ps2 imports and copied ps3 games without opening up the console



They have a memory card mod chip for the ps2. so you can use that.

Nothing for the ps3 yet. Maybee sumone will figure out a hardware hack for the firmwire.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you DS

those who do not follow the cult of VF5 shall perish.

On other note: anybody want to play sum resistance?

Also I wish sony of europe would finally use fricking charge cards


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2007)

No problem.  

And yes, VF5 is the best damn fighter out there.  Kage, Pai and Brad ftw!

Off to play more Rock Band. =)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

Europe...wont get rockband for another two months

How much is it?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2007)

It was $169.99 but I got it for $80 bucks. >=D


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

you know

this will end up costing around 199 euro = 294 bucks

even if its 170 still will be over 250 bucks


----------



## Kaki (Nov 23, 2007)

How many songs are on rock band? I'm too lazy to google it. 

I wanna get ps eye and time crisis.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

I think it was around 40ish

which version to get?

360 or PS3


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 23, 2007)

45 songs on Rock Band.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

Question, about this preinstalling parts of a game on the harddrive

does every game have this? since motor storm is fucking slooooow when loading


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 23, 2007)

Same thing happened with my Resistance when I got it. It happens.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 23, 2007)

How is the online functionality on the Triple?

I just got to order it (60GB of course) with Motorstorm and Resistance

Is Resistance fun to play online? Is the name choosing first come, first serve?

Also, Tekken > VF anyday


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 23, 2007)

Resistance is okay online, I just don't like it for some reason. It's strange because I like FPS but whatever.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

The online is pretty good, smoother than I expected


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 23, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No problem.
> 
> And yes, VF5 is the best damn fighter out there.  Kage, Pai and Brad ftw!
> 
> Off to play more Rock Band. =)



You see, I'm not even a fan of fighters that much and I know VF5 is a quality fighting game.

One does not diss quality even if they aren't a fan of the genre.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

One does not diss VF at all.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 23, 2007)

Is there ever going to be VF5 online on ps3? Like what they've done for Tekken, that add on.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

No idea

for that I have my 360


----------



## Birkin (Nov 23, 2007)

Tekken = Jin
VF = Nina?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

It is the exact opposite. VF is a better fighter and it always will be.

Street fighter = best 2D fighter(though I prefer guilty gear)
Virtua fighter = best 3D fighter
Tekken = best button basher


----------



## Birkin (Nov 23, 2007)

That's wrong on many levels.

What you really need in Tekken to be called good is reactions. The dodging and counter attacks are your best friends. If you don't comprehend them, you're fucked.

Also, Hwoarang and Jin/Kazuya >>> Any VF fighter. Hands down.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

Um, you do know VF ALSO works with dodges and counters.

Aoi is the mistress of counters, no tekken fighter could win, seriously a pro playing with her can counter EVERYTHING


----------



## Birkin (Nov 23, 2007)

Talking gameplay mechanics? If not, Devil Jin leveled a forest.

And of course VF works with dodges and counters, any fighting game does. But saying it's strictly button mashing is jumping the gun a bit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

A game that allows noobs to win against more experienced players with smashing the same buttons over and over is a button basher.

but lets stop it and il just use THE smiley again


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 23, 2007)

Only someone who isn't good at Tekken nor know anything about Tekken calls it a button masher. DoA, that's a button-master easily. Tekken's the king of turtling fighters and it has mechanics that prevent it from the stereotype. VF and Tekken are not button-mashers. 

Tekken is a quality fighter that's great but depth-wise VF beats it. It doesn't mean it's a bad fighter, they are just different types of fighters. Both are good at what they do. 

EDIT: A Tekken player beat a world champion VF player while playing VF5 with them. I saw the video. Come on now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

that world champion VF sucks arse probably, even I could probably take him.

Now lets drop this subject.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 23, 2007)

Button mashin fightan games: Serious business ;( [<3]

I am happy that noone mentions that tripe Soul Caliber when talking of good fightan gaems.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> Is there ever going to be VF5 online on ps3? Like what they've done for Tekken, that add on.



Probably not.  As for Rock Band, until they release the other single guitars or fix the GH3 compatibility, then get it for the 360.  I'm quite happy with the PS3 one though since I'm outputting my sound through HDMI. =D


----------



## RodMack (Nov 23, 2007)

I picked up Uncharted today and I'm having a blast. But it's times like these that I wish I had an HDTV by now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2007)

RodMack said:


> I picked up Uncharted today and I'm having a blast. But it's times like these that I wish I had an HDTV by now.



Compared to my old television set, my HDTV makes a world of difference for not only my PS3 and 360 but also my Wii. My 360 games were always so dark and it was hard to see certain portions of the screen when playing sports games. But now, everything looks so crystal clear.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 23, 2007)

Damn you CJ, must you make me suffer even more?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2007)

RodMack said:


> Damn you CJ, must you make me suffer even more?



It was a long time coming for me xDD

I had the same tiny 19inch television for about 5 years and needed to upgrade. Things just got ridiculous after I got my 360 and the picture was worse than my original xbox system. After getting my Wii and yet again having an unsatisfactory picture, I decided to buy a 22inch widescreen LCD HDTV television for my room. Great investment, and since then I added the PS3 and the connections (e.g. HDMI, HD component cables, etc..) and all 3 systems look fabulous. 

If you want a tv, now (Black Friday) would have been a great day, although, I don't know how that works for Canadians 

I'd also try online shopping for televisions on Monday (Cyber Monday). You will probably fine some decent deals for HDTVs.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 23, 2007)

Black Friday I believe is only in the US. Here in Canada on the day after Christmas we have something called Boxing Day where pretty much all stores have a discount.


----------



## Pein (Nov 23, 2007)

uncharted and ratchet both are so beautiful on my 61in


----------



## Birkin (Nov 24, 2007)

Speaking of cables, I bought these with the PS3. Is there any other cables that I will need to optimize max quality?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 24, 2007)

get a better tv.  digital is digital.  It's either on or off.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 24, 2007)

Was that directed at me or someone else?


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 24, 2007)

Little Big Planet shall cause a riot when it comes out.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 24, 2007)

Pein said:


> uncharted and ratchet both are so beautiful on my 61in



61' 1080p DLP to be exact 

But yo every time I convert One Piece and go to watch it on my tv, it doesn't show anything and only plays the sound.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2007)

god awesome somebody from the forum is going to send me the american games which makes the price one third compared to here


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 24, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Was that directed at me or someone else?



Sure was.  If everything is connected properly and settings were made accordingly then start adjusting the settings on your TV.  If it still looks yucky, then a better TV is in order.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2007)

Uck my dad is planning to hook my ps3 to the TV in the living room meaning I can only play when they arent home or are sleeping >_<


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2007)

DS folklore is how long? I hear people say 15 hours then i see 35, what did you finish it in? Plan on picking it up mid December.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 24, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Uck my dad is planning to hook my ps3 to the TV in the living room meaning I can only play when they arent home or are sleeping >_<



How hard is it be like "Lol I'm taking it back inside so that I don't bother you guys watching TV for the time being"?

My mother never lets me plug a system into the living room, saying it fucks up the TV, even when my current TV turns every color under a yellowish color of ugly and fucked up.

That explains why I barely strut through games currently >_>


----------



## Pein (Nov 24, 2007)

living by yourself pwns


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> How hard is it be like "Lol I'm taking it back inside so that I don't bother you guys watching TV for the time being"?
> 
> My mother never lets me plug a system into the living room, saying it fucks up the TV, even when my current TV turns every color under a yellowish color of ugly and fucked up.
> 
> That explains why I barely strut through games currently >_>




I cant be bothered rewiring everything


and lawl physics


----------



## Birkin (Nov 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Sure was.  If everything is connected properly and settings were made accordingly then start adjusting the settings on your TV.  If it still looks yucky, then a better TV is in order.



Aye, but I haven't gotten the machine yet, so I was wondering if I'd need anything else to get the best possible quality.

The Wii however, is still edgy on my games (MP3, RE4, Zelda)

The TV is also pretty new, LG branded as well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2007)

Fucking hell sony why the fuck doesn't your fucking machine automatically detect what im using, now I have to fucking disconnect and reconnect the ps3 to my parents TV so I can change it from HDMI to component -_-


fuck XD(damn I said fuck alot in this post)


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> DS folklore is how long? I hear people say 15 hours then i see 35, what did you finish it in? Plan on picking it up mid December.



15 hours for the story... but if you want to capture all folks and unlock their abilities then there's more. Plus there's online where you get to fight in user created dungeons.. not all that exciting but it's an option.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> 15 hours for the story... but if you want to capture all folks and unlock their abilities then there's more. Plus there's online where you get to fight in user created dungeons.. not all that exciting but it's an option.



Sounds good. Perfect for a game right after ME


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 26, 2007)

this 

For Tekken fans, Tekken 6 is out in Japan so there's impressions, info and alot of awesome


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2007)

god why did sony make it so hard to change from HDMI to component

I had to redo it like 3 times before I finally got it right

first I changed it without the component cable wired in, thus the screen goes black

then I observed the patterns when I select HDMI and apply them to component, messed up

finally forced myself to push aside a big ass TV on a small stand to plug in the component cables.

Jesus christ sony.


----------



## conceptz (Nov 26, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> god why did sony make it so hard to change from HDMI to component
> 
> I had to redo it like 3 times before I finally got it right
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what your problem is but if you are having difficulties when changing video output cables or resolution, then all you have to do is press and hold the power button on the console to reset it to default video settings.


----------



## Pein (Nov 27, 2007)

finished uncharted wow that game is PS3 game of the year its even better then ratchet.
Anyways I bought guitar hero 3 fucking finally found the ps3 version its ok so far but it won't get much play for a while hell I haven't even tried mass effect yet.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2007)

conceptz said:


> I'm not sure what your problem is but if you are having difficulties when changing video output cables or resolution, then all you have to do is press and hold the power button on the console to reset it to default video settings.



that just turns the console off nothing more


----------



## Ronin (Nov 27, 2007)

Pein said:


> finished uncharted wow that game is PS3 game of the year its even better then ratchet.
> Anyways I bought guitar hero 3 fucking finally found the ps3 version its ok so far but it won't get much play for a while hell I haven't even tried mass effect yet.



Mass has some framerate problems and I hate that you only have one hotkey button, but besides that it is awesome. I havent played Drakes yet but I tried the demo and it seems like its worth buying.


----------



## Hi Im God (Nov 27, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> that just turns the console off nothing more



You're not doing it right.  

Turn off/on PS3 and hold power button for 5-7 seconds it auto detects best setting for video.

or buy a new tv.


----------



## Vasp (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Im God said:
			
		

> You're not doing it right.
> 
> Turn off/on PS3 and hold power button for 5-7 seconds it auto detects best setting for video.
> 
> or buy a new tv.



Word, you have to do it with the System already off. Turn it on, and continue to press down on the on touch pad thingy, and it'll change the video settings.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2007)

Man man, why cant they make it automatically, this thing is so expensive but it cant go "oh hey no HDMI inserted but there is a component cable inserted, switching now"

silly PS3 

I wonder, if I buy a PS1 game from the japanese store would I be able to play it?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Man man, why cant they make it automatically, this thing is so expensive but it cant go "oh hey no HDMI inserted but there is a component cable inserted, switching now"
> 
> silly PS3
> 
> I wonder, if I buy a PS1 game from the japanese store would I be able to play it?



Three people just told you how to do it, it works it' show i did it when i got my HDTV. 

As for PS1 japanese games, good question. Tekken worked so i don't see why not.


----------



## Pein (Nov 27, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Man man, why cant they make it automatically, this thing is so expensive but it cant go "oh hey no HDMI inserted but there is a component cable inserted, switching now"
> 
> silly PS3
> 
> I wonder, if I buy a PS1 game from the japanese store would I be able to play it?


silly users who are lazy 
yeah ps1 games would work


----------



## Razesdark (Nov 28, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> get a better tv.  digital is digital.  It's either on or off.



This is slightly incorrect! When transmitting data with such rate as HDMI, some effects tend to show. Atleast on cheaper cables not made with quality materials. Some capacity problems occur where lower frequencies are transmitted better than higher. This would send your signal to noise ratio to the bottom, and result in more grain in the image.

A Square wave (digital signal), is infact made out of several frequencies. Base freq + 2x Base freq + 3 x Base freq and so on.
A square wave of 1000 Hz, would contain 2000 Hz, 3000 Hz, 4000 Hz and so on.

Its no need to go all out and buy cables from a dedicated hifistore who sell 1000$/meter gold cables with air insulation or some crazy shit. but just dont go for the lightest 4$ cable out there.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Nov 28, 2007)

So my friend bought Uncharted, came over, we beat it in about 6 hours, with aid of his pre-knowledge of the first 15 chapters, the normal difficulty was pretty difficult considering it was normal, i can't even imagine how hard "crushing mode" would be, and then ending wasn't a cliff hanger like most games nowadays, it was a solid ending that left me satisfied, though i'm fairly sure they're gonna make a sequel, cause they left it pretty open, all in all an amazing game


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2007)

Ya, they said they are making a sequel.  Did you find the demo to be difficult?


----------



## Hi Im God (Nov 28, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Ya, they said they are making a sequel.  Did you find the demo to be difficult?



I did and i'm afraid to take the game out of its packaging.  I'm still to busy playing Mario Galaxy and CoD4 to bother anyway.  Does it get easier then the demo?


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> I did and i'm afraid to take the game out of its packaging.  I'm still to busy playing Mario Galaxy and CoD4 to bother anyway.  Does it get easier then the demo?



I wouldn't say so, it just gets harder at a good pace.
Let's just say in some areas cover is not so easy to find.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 28, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> I wouldn't say so, it just gets harder at a good pace.
> Let's just say in some areas cover is not so easy to find.


Regardless, it's still an awesome game.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 28, 2007)

RodMack said:


> Regardless, it's still an awesome game.


Indeed, one of my favorite games of the year.


----------



## Pein (Nov 29, 2007)

*MGS4: A Million Copies Must Be Sold Day 1 To Justify Cost

*


> Originally Posted by *Reuters*:
> _Payton said the new "Metal Gear Solid" needs to sell over a million copies on the first day it goes on sale due to its costly production, but that may be a tough mark to hit given sluggish PS3 sales.
> 
> As of October, only 2 million PS3s had been sold in the United States, compared to 5.2 million Wii consoles from rival Nintendo and 7.2 million Xbox 360s from Microsoft, according to market research firm NPD.
> ...


Well I'll be buying 2 copies a collectors edition and a standard copy only 999,998 to go 


> "No, 'Metal Gear Solid 4' isn't the killer app," said Adam Sessler, a video game critic on the G4 network. "People who already own a PS3 will likely get it. But it doesn't have that kind of broad-based appeal."


and obviously sessler is retarded


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> and obviously sessler is retarded



Maybe he is referring to the fact MGS games have been selling less and less and less.

MGS1 sold more than MGS2, which sold more than MGS3, which sold more than PoOps, which sold more than PoOps+.


----------



## Pein (Nov 29, 2007)

that's like saying all the people that want Halo have a 360 already which isn't true.
You also can't group in mgs pop since that's only been out for a few weeks and is targeted to people who already own portable ops.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, I don't think AAA and general appeal necessarily run hand and hand.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

Indeed, but the thing is Halo was hyped to high hell, if anything, MGS4 would be considered that large of a release if you account all 3 regions. With Halo, you just count America.

I do agree with not everyone having a PS3 already for MGS4. Like how a lot of people don't have a Wii and are waiting for Brawl.

But, sadly, I am not expecting MGS2 system selling which was a large boost for the PS2, which was coupled with GTA III around the same time of release.

Not to mention, MGS4 is a literal make or break for Konami and probably the rest of their plans for any PS3 game. If their largest known series does poorly on the PS3, that would be a sign nearly everything else that isn't as popular would do even worse. Thats not good, counting the fact the games cost more to make.


----------



## Pein (Nov 29, 2007)

I doubt it won't break a million in it's first week worldwide but a day is just asking way to much.
GTA4 should be coming out around the same time as mgs4 which is probably going to hurt sales I mean microsoft was worried gta would take away halo 3 sales.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

Wasn't it assumed MGS3 wouldn't initially sell well because it came out right around BOTH Halo 2 and GTA: SA?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 29, 2007)

But it was further incentive for selling systems.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2007)

MGS4 selling more then 500,000 units the first week would surprise me. Even Mario didn't sell 1 Mil copies the first day-week.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah a single game selling 1 mil in one day is mad.

Now mgs4 doesnt have the same power as games like dragonquest in japan (illegal to sell on a weekday) so a single day is unrealistic.

And why does it need to be a single day, wouldnt it be the same in a single week compared to a day. Does the money they get get less andless each extra day.

Though mgs4 might come close i mean alot of people in japan wont have anything to play for there ps3.


----------



## Pein (Nov 29, 2007)

If it does 3-400k in japan then Its not out of the realm of possibility that north america and europe won't do the same.


----------



## Hi Im God (Nov 29, 2007)

Is brwal out before or after MGS4?  Having Snake in Brawl might help build nostalgia for MGS4.

Anyway I've never played a MGS game but i'll get this to be supporting PS3 exlusives.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 29, 2007)

I've only played MGS1, and was like earlier this year. I still need to play 2 and 3, and prolly Portable Ops just for the heck of it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2007)

People should realise that MGS isn't a system selling franchise, neither is DMC

games like GTA and halo are. not to mention that sales of the MGS series keep on dropping.

I expect it to sell less than 2, why? Who the fuck wants to play with old snake? The fans will buy it but not the casual users of the PS3. they will be like "wtf an old guy? no way"

If it gets announced on 360 before the launch I will get it for the 360

if not I will buy it on the launch


----------



## Gene (Nov 29, 2007)

People will buy it regardless if Snake is an old guy or not because its fucking Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 29, 2007)

every game is system selling in a way. There will be people who buy ps3 because of mgs4 some people will buy the system because of a game they love. 

A fan of mgs will buy ps3 because its on it.. that in its own is system selling.

Halo fans would buy 360 for it but would non halo fans... nope.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2007)

Gene said:


> People will buy it regardless if Snake is an old guy or not because its fucking Metal Gear Solid.



I personally dislike how MGS4 is going like

old man snake humping the floor?

And the AI is horrible

I mean how can you NOT notice a fucking huge lump on the floor even if its the same color as the floor.

Honestly I hope that they just disabled AI completely for that movie.

And a fucking whole iron barrel out of nowhere? What were they thinking

Are there any americans that would help me with getting those prepaid cards?

Since I doubt that european visa would work on the american PSS

And honestly what the fuck is sony thinking, not giving europe prepaid cards while america, a country where visa is pretty much standard can pick between visa and prepaid. while europe doesn't have visa in such numbers

To get a visa here you have to be over 20 AND have a solid job(so no jobs like working at a burger shop for two weeks)


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 29, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I personally dislike how MGS4 is going like
> 
> old man snake humping the floor?
> 
> ...



In second or third world countries the roads and ground isnt perfectly straight. You know since they dont bother spending money on that shit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2007)

...they don't notice a huge human shaped lump on a fucking FLOOR(not road) I wouldn't of minded as much if he did that on a road but not on a flat floor except for the huge human shaped lump


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2007)

The biggest point is who cares? A.I. in games has never been a issue for me. ME A.I. Sucks ass Vegitto yet seems your loving it. Gotta love how your teammates run in and die like stupid fucking morons and if you tell them to cover they shoot anyway.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> The biggest point is who cares? A.I. in games has never been a issue for me. ME A.I. Sucks ass Vegitto yet seems your loving it. Gotta love how your teammates run in and die like stupid fucking morons and if you tell them to cover they shoot anyway.



I don't own the game...

sorry but a game that calls itself a stealth game shouldn't allow crap like this.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, I am trying to use a visa gift card on the Psn and it's not working well.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't own the game...
> 
> sorry but a game that calls itself a stealth game shouldn't allow crap like this.



How many stealth games have you played? Manhunt = shadows. Splinter cell = Shadows *You in a dark shadow even if they stand right in front of you = can't see. So come on. Every stealth game does this. The only thing i dislike about the Metal gear series is the control layout. Love teh story and characters though.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 29, 2007)

Im not sure which video ur speaking about.

Buts its not a pure stealth game like Splinter cell was. 
Alot of games ai sucks doesnt stop them form being good games.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, he could have an invisibility nano suit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> How many stealth games have you played? Manhunt = shadows. Splinter cell = Shadows *You in a dark shadow even if they stand right in front of you = can't see. So come on. Every stealth game does this. The only thing i dislike about the Metal gear series is the control layout. Love teh story and characters though.



The story is awesome

, You arent seeing me enjoy those games

but those atleast in a way make sense since its too dark for the opponents to see you(though I find it odd in splintercell because of your nightvision goggles)

but a huge lump in a flat floor is just going overtop not to mention that his head doesn't change color so you have this huge colored lump with a head with grey hair and a bandana


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> The story is awesome
> 
> , You arent seeing me enjoy those games
> 
> ...



But this bring me backs to my first point, who cares? If a game used real stealth it be boring as fuck.


----------



## Pein (Nov 29, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> People should realise that MGS isn't a system selling franchise, neither is DMC
> 
> games like GTA and halo are. not to mention that sales of the MGS series keep on dropping.
> 
> ...


Lol  360 and fans wiil buy it just because they want to finish the series 





Gene said:


> People will buy it regardless if Snake is an old guy or not because its fucking Metal Gear Solid.


indeed 


crazymtf said:


> How many stealth games have you played? Manhunt = shadows. Splinter cell = Shadows *You in a dark shadow even if they stand right in front of you = can't see. So come on. Every stealth game does this. The only thing i dislike about the Metal gear series is the control layout. Love teh story and characters though.


the controls are being fixed the producers knew the controls sucked lol


----------



## Kaki (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, Sony is prepared for no more exclusives. They have 15 companies working on games for the PS3. They feel that as long as the games are multiplatform, there is no loss. 

I think that's exiting.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Honestly I hope that they just disabled AI completely for that movie.



They stated, like most of their presentations of gameplay footage, are done with dumbed down AI.

Only on very easy can you take down any guard with a tranq. gun from any body part instantly.

Really, play MGS3 on normal and shoot a guy in the ass with that kinda gun, they don't instantly go down. On very easy they do.


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Oh, Sony is prepared for no more exclusives. They have 15 companies working on games for the PS3. They feel that as long as the games are multiplatform, there is no loss.
> 
> I think that's exiting.


timed exclusives are the future


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2007)

Sure, but as they said, as long as both systems get it. The PS3 of course will have the most exclusives.


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

pwned


----------



## Birkin (Nov 30, 2007)

MGS4 bitches

Seriously, it won't fail us. I've been waiting 6 years for this


----------



## Hi Im God (Nov 30, 2007)

Got to the begining of the demo in uncharted with my copy.  Wow thats fun.

Hopefully I can pass the shootout I have in store for me ahead.

2/60 Treasures!  I suck at games.



Kaki said:


> Oh, Sony is prepared for no more exclusives. They have 15 companies working on games for the PS3. They feel that as long as the games are multiplatform, there is no loss.
> 
> I think that's exiting.



I read this too but are they forgetting FXIIIII(w/e)?!



Thanks for merging my double post so stealthaly.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2007)

^Yes, they have, because that game will probably take 17 centuries before it comes out.

Well, Versus XIII anyway.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 30, 2007)

More people would by the Playstation 3 if the price wasn't so high. Why don't they just release a core version so that it's cheaper and release separate memory cards.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2007)

> I read this too but are they forgetting FXIIIII(w/e)?!


 No, but that is just in the worst case scenario. Of course they will get 3rd party exclusives but there may be a stint until they start steamrolling again. 
There is also Yakuza 3, Naruto project, rockstar project, ju oh, White knight,  Valkyrie of the Battlefield, and Tekken 6.



> Why don't they just release a core version so that it's cheaper and release separate memory cards.


 That's what they are trying to do with the 40GB. I don't know how much of the cost the HDD comprises, but they need to operate as if all systems have plenty of space. Otherwise, I don't see the ability to cut more usb hubs, blu ray, cpu, gup, ram, wifi. 
If it's still too much; brainstorm how to get more money or go online and baaaawww about how poor you are.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 30, 2007)

The thing is game producers have a really hard time producing games for the triple due to the fact that they can't push the system to its limits currently.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 30, 2007)

kAKI said:
			
		

> If it's still too much; brainstorm how to get more money or go online and baaaawww about how poor you are.



I have a PS3 and bought it on the first day it came out, so no it's not too much. They really need to get a better marketing strategy


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2007)

It might be a problem if they could push it to it's limits after one year. 
We would either: get maximum power games for a long time, or more likely, they would be limited by the limits and need a PS4 in a few years. 

However, the limit is all in their minds. Though, I think it could use some more memory.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2007)

Waste of Space said:


> The thing is game producers have a really hard time producing games for the triple due to the fact that they can't push the system to its limits currently.



The ones that do and are trying are making comments saying stuff along the lines of it becoming far too costly and they worry due to it having the smallest userbase possible.

It's either they take that risk and bomb [Like VF5 did] or simply port over a game from the 360 [which is really hit or miss depending on the game] until something huge comes.


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

Kaki said:


> It might be a problem if they could push it to it's limits after one year.
> We would either: get maximum power games for a long time, or more likely, they would be limited by the limits and need a PS4 in a few years.
> 
> However, the limit is all in their minds. Though, I think it could use some more memory.



its not at its limit I know that insomniac said we can see a big jump in they're engine in the next game they make and I dunno about you but ratchet was gorgeous can't wait to see what resistance 2 looks like


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2007)

Did they say they were using half of the SPUs for uncharted? I think so.....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2007)

Pein said:


> its not at its limit I know that insomniac said we can see a big jump in they're engine in the next game they make and I dunno about you but ratchet was gorgeous can't wait to see what resistance 2 looks like



ratchet was good looking but nothing special


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ratchet was good looking but nothing special



Pssh platforming would suck without it, R&C is awesome. 

Video Review of Uncharted, check it out if you want. 
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BKg7VwzOUxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 30, 2007)

lol, the combat is what I call not shit.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 30, 2007)

Good review, crazy.  I loved the platforming part and it really has me hyped for it again.  I didn't buy the game because I wasn't that hype anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Good review, crazy.  I loved the platforming part and it really has me hyped for it again.  I didn't buy the game because I wasn't that hype anymore.



Thanks  Yeah the platforming part is alot of fun


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ratchet was good looking but nothing special



no seriously it was that damn good looking easily the 2nd best graphics this gen


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2007)

Pein said:


> no seriously it was that damn good looking easily the 2nd best graphics this gen



I played the game several hours and it DEFINITLY isn't THAT good.

don't understand me wrong, its good looking but saying its the second best this generation is going overboard.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I played the game several hours and it DEFINITLY isn't THAT good.
> 
> don't understand me wrong, its good looking but saying its the second best this generation is going overboard.



Some of the best there is *Better then most games on 360/PS3* Maybe gears or COD4 have better in terms of how they look but god there art is fucking awful. R&C has some of the best graphics out now.


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I played the game several hours and it DEFINITLY isn't THAT good.
> 
> don't understand me wrong, its good looking but saying its the second best this generation is going overboard.


what's better looking?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2007)

Gears, COD4, mass effect, AC and some other games that have escaped my mind


This topic has given me so many epic lulz

BAd AI = good and fun games

R&C = second best graphics

major lulz ensured in this topic


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Gears, COD4, mass effect, AC and some other games that have escaped my mind
> 
> 
> This topic has given me so many epic lulz
> ...



Hmm maybee your not a fan of cartoony grafix?

Since everything you mentioned is made to be more life like and not more liek a cartoon like ratchet is.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess you could say its pretty much the best in its kind of graphical style


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I guess you could say its pretty much the best in its kind of graphical style



Its kind of hard to compare a realistic style to a comical style.

because realistic style we can base on what we see in life and how close they look to those things.

but in cartoony we can only judge to animated movies and such.

Hard to compare the two.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 30, 2007)

Kaki said:


> However, the limit is all in their minds. Though, I think it could use some more memory.



You're talking about ram right?

It was stupid for Sony and Microsoft too only put in 512MB of ram.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> You're talking about ram right?
> 
> It was stupid for Sony and Microsoft too only put in 512MB of ram.



And the fact that the PS3 graphics card is weaker than the 360's


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> And the fact that the PS3 graphics card is weaker than the 360's


He mentioned the problem of memory, not the graphics card.

Both of the consoles have a lack of memory...though the PS3's OS takes up more ram.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 30, 2007)

they should have looked at pcs. 

Cuz anything under 2gigs is like asking for medium settings.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 30, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> they should have looked at pcs.
> 
> Cuz anything under 2gigs is like asking for medium settings.



Well, PC have to deal with much more complicated operating systems and the like, so they should have at least put up a gig.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 30, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Well, PC have to deal with much more complicated operating systems and the like, so they should have at least put up a gig.



Yeah but games still suck it up. I mean running crysis in 512 would be madness.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2007)

> It was stupid for Sony and Microsoft too only put in 512MB of ram.


 Ya, I see it as being rather troublesome. 



> And the fact that the PS3 graphics card is weaker than the 360's


But the 360's got nothing on the PC. So, I was curious about this. Do you have some stats or benchmarks for the two? 



> I mean running crysis in 512 would be madness.


 That would be very good, if you're talking video ram.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 30, 2007)

Kaki said:


> That would be very good, if you're talking video ram.


Video ram is 256 on the ps3.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2007)

That is quite sufficient for current games, it's what I have on my PC.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Gears, COD4, mass effect, AC and some other games that have escaped my mind
> 
> 
> This topic has given me so many epic lulz
> ...



AC looks great but it's model and animations could do some work. ME has some of the best modeled graphics yet but it's animation? Lmao. COD4 has some great graphics but once again it's models suck almost as bad as Halo 3, and vegas had much better lighting. Gears has sick graphics shitty art, shitty art = ruined a game. 

So yes R&C still has some of the best out there. Of course it's by opinion that the art >>>> Gears/COD4

And Bad A.I. has been in almost every game. Some of the best still isn't nearly as good or realistic so please stop bitching.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 1, 2007)

Vegitto-kun your fanboy inspired hate across the gaming department is disturbing my lurking. Please refrain from now on.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2007)

I find it rather interesting, and anyone can say what they want. I just find it more credible when they back it up. 

I think AC had great graphics and animations. It was very smooth and solid, but the camera could be smoothed out on some of the counter attacks. Over all the feel was great, very realistic as you walk, run jump and bump. But the problem was the lack of a story, it all got repetitive.


----------



## Pein (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah well but its strange to buy assassins creed and don't expect to just assassinate people.
Vegitto all those game you mentioned either are full of graphical problems or just doesn't have as many impressive things going in the scene as ratchet.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 1, 2007)

I hope some interesting RPG come out soon..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I find it rather interesting, and anyone can say what they want. I just find it more credible when they back it up.
> 
> I think AC had great graphics and animations. It was very smooth and solid, but the camera could be smoothed out on some of the counter attacks. Over all the feel was great, very realistic as you walk, run jump and bump. But the problem was the lack of a story, it all got repetitive.



exactly, the only true problem AC had was the horribly boring gameplay after the first 2 missions.

And fanboyism?

I havent touched my wii in months, I only touched my 360 yesterday for sum halo, hell I have used my PS3 the most lately.

And I am a fanboy for finding bad AI a bad thing and not agreeing that R&C have the second best graphics?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 1, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> And I am a fanboy for finding bad AI a bad thing and not agreeing that R&C have the second best graphics?



To some; yes

To me; not at all. I tend to agree.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> AC looks great but it's model and animations could do some work. ME has some of the best modeled graphics yet but it's animation? Lmao. COD4 has some great graphics but once again it's models suck almost as bad as Halo 3, and vegas had much better lighting. Gears has sick graphics shitty art, shitty art = ruined a game.
> 
> So yes R&C still has some of the best out there. Of course it's by opinion that the art >>>> Gears/COD4
> 
> And Bad A.I. has been in almost every game. Some of the best still isn't nearly as good or realistic so please stop bitching.



Actually Ac has some of the best animations i have seen. He looks very fluid and its not the same animation over and over even when your climbing he uses diffrent ways to climb not just a generic hand up hand up.

Very good animations in AC.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Actually Ac has some of the best animations i have seen. He looks very fluid and its not the same animation over and over even when your climbing he uses diffrent ways to climb not just a generic hand up hand up.
> 
> Very good animations in AC.



I meant some of the stiff people walking around, not you alone. It has very good animation for yourself but it's to be expected from the PoP creators.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2007)

> exactly, the only true problem AC had was the horribly boring gameplay after the first 2 missions.


 Yup, I played for a few hours then skipped to the last level. Fought some dudes, killed a gathering of eighty some people. Then did the boss fight.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 1, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I find it rather interesting, and anyone can say what they want. I just find it more credible when they back it up.
> 
> I think AC had great graphics and animations. It was very smooth and solid, but the camera could be smoothed out on some of the counter attacks. Over all the feel was great, very realistic as you walk, run jump and bump. But the problem was the lack of a story, it all got repetitive.



I'm not going to respond directly to him, but he's all over the DMC thread making posts about nothing to do with the new game or the series, but not so subtlely declaring 360 > PS3 in each post. 

Then I see it spreading to this thread :-



			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> And the fact that the PS3 graphics card is weaker than the 360's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A completely irrelevant & biased statement proposed as 'fact' is a typical sign of a fanboy, especially when Vonocourt's response was to one of your posts. This one isn't exactly hating, but it says enough. There's many more instances of the same kind of thing in the DMC thread but I won't dignify this with more examples.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I dunno if any of you can help, but I'm currently having a problem with my PS3's disc drive. It occurred today when my brother was playing an online game of Madden 08. Everything was going ok though he said that it took a while for the coin toss selection to appear. Before his opponent was able to do the opening kickoff a message popped out saying something like the connection was lost and told him to quit the game. So he did but for some reason the game froze. It's actually been doing that for a while whenever he'd quit while the game was still going, but my PS3 would still be fine since he'd exit the game and go back to the XMB menu. Today however after the game froze he took out the disc to see if something was wrong with it, but it looked ok to him so he put it back in. The game remained frozen, so he decided to exit the game and go back to the XMB menu, but afterwards the PS3 just restarted on its own. And ever since then, my PS3 is having problems reading any disc that we put. It just keeps on reading it, so the disc icon never appears. I'm not sure what I have to do to fix this problem, besides calling Sony or taking it back to the store I bought my PS3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I'm not going to respond directly to him, but he's all over the DMC thread making posts about nothing to do with the new game or the series, but not so subtlely declaring 360 > PS3 in each post.
> 
> Then I see it spreading to this thread :-
> 
> ...



so I am hating simply because I prefer the 360 controller and I wanted to clarify why? Also I wouldn't be suprised that the 360 WILL have better color use/lightning as it HAS happened most of the time when games were multiplatform.

On paper the RSX is more powerfull than the R500 but the R500 has a unified shader architecture which gives it the edge to beat the RSX.

I don't see why you have to come out nowhere and start calling me a fanboy for simply saying that I prefer the 360 controller and why I think DMC might have better graphics(read color use or lightning) on the 360.

Seriously, if I started yelling "PS3 SUX 360 PWNS" then yes I am a fanboy but I am merely stating the facts that I have seen with my experience.

Now end of discussion, I don't want to get into a fight over something this little


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2007)

RodMack said:


> Hey guys, I dunno if any of you can help, but I'm currently having a problem with my PS3's disc drive. It occurred today when my brother was playing an online game of Madden 08. Everything was going ok though he said that it took a while for the coin toss selection to appear. Before his opponent was able to do the opening kickoff a message popped out saying something like the connection was lost and told him to quit the game. So he did but for some reason the game froze. It's actually been doing that for a while whenever he'd quit while the game was still going, but my PS3 would still be fine since he'd exit the game and go back to the XMB menu. Today however after the game froze he took out the disc to see if something was wrong with it, but it looked ok to him so he put it back in. The game remained frozen, so he decided to exit the game and go back to the XMB menu, but afterwards the PS3 just restarted on its own. And ever since then, my PS3 is having problems reading any disc that we put. It just keeps on reading it, so the disc icon never appears. I'm not sure what I have to do to fix this problem, besides calling Sony or taking it back to the store I bought my PS3.



Paragraphs my good man, paragraphs.  Anyway, there's no real fix to that.  It sounds like the drive is shitting out on you.  If you have a store warranty, now is the time to use it.  If not, call Sony.

BTW, 25 minutes of Home stuff.



*BTW, NO MORE PS3/360 COMPARISON BS HERE ANYMORE AFTER THIS POST OR I START PRESSING BAN BUTTONS.*  There's a reason why this is in the rules.  Please don't make me make you into reminders.


----------



## conceptz (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, I never thought Home would look this nice and in depth


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty excited about how deep it is.  I mean, it looks better than a lot of "next-gen" games out now. XD


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2007)

I would make my home avatar Christopher Walken or Danny Trejo.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2007)

Is it up to that level of detail? I hope you can walk around without a shirt. 

I know I saw a pic of the face modeling in White knight, and it was amazing.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2007)

That's an evil thing. Are their benefits of living in your country?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2007)

^ Belgian beer.  That's about it really.  Grunberger or whatever it's called ftw.


----------



## Pein (Dec 2, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I would make my home avatar Christopher Walken or Danny Trejo.



thats one badass mofo he was a straight g in spy kids


----------



## Pein (Dec 2, 2007)

trailer for Afrika
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W97jzYW_vgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2007)

I wonder if you can hit the animals with that car?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2007)

That would be fucked up. 

I figure it's a photo taking game or something.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 2, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Paragraphs my good man, paragraphs.  Anyway, there's no real fix to that.  It sounds like the drive is shitting out on you.  If you have a store warranty, now is the time to use it.  If not, call Sony.


I don't really make long posts that often, so sorry if it seems to long.

Anyways, I took my PS3 back to Future Shop, which was where I bought it. They told me they could try to repair it themselves but it could take up to 2 months and if they aren't able to repair it, then they'll give me a new PS3. They recommended me to call SCEA because it would take around 2-3 weeks to get a PS3 replaced. So I called SCEA and told them my problem. The  representative told me to try restoring my PS3 to see if that'll help the disc reading problem, which I did but I unfortunately lost all my data since I wasn't able to backup my files. Afterwards I tried putting a disc in, but it still wasn't working.

So now I have to send my PS3 over to SCEA to get it replaced with a new one, which totally sucks balls.


----------



## Pein (Dec 2, 2007)

Kaki said:


> That would be fucked up.
> 
> I figure it's a photo taking game or something.



realistic pokemon snap which would be cool


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, that trailer looked pretty amazing.


----------



## Pein (Dec 3, 2007)

Does anyone else dl custom themes?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 3, 2007)

Home looks awesome.  It was one of the reasons I bought the PS3, but I never thought it would be as deep as it looks


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 3, 2007)

Pein said:


> realistic pokemon snap which would be cool



that really brings back memories!!
i would seriously buy a PS3 just for Pokemon Snap....and Ratchet and Clank


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2007)

Unfortunately I have lost my affinity for Pokemon, I got an N64 just for those games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

bought digital devil saga

I played more today than I played before on myps3


----------



## conceptz (Dec 3, 2007)

Anybody check this game out yet? *Frontlines: Fuel of War*



check out the Vehicle Breakdown video too.

This game is pretty much like Warhawk but with more complexity. Hope they don't fuck up the PS3 port.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't know, I like the way 4x4s jump and roll in warhawk.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 4, 2007)

Started playing Uncharted before I went to work tonight.  I must say... wow.  This game is pretty.  Gameplay is pretty standard fare, but the way they created the world really sucks you in.  Between this and Folklore, Sony has outdone themselves this year considering their slow start.


----------



## Pein (Dec 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Started playing Uncharted before I went to work tonight.  I must say... wow.  This game is pretty.  Gameplay is pretty standard fare, but the way they created the world really sucks you in.  Between this and Folklore, Sony has outdone themselves this year considering their slow start.


you should include ratchet and heavenly sword


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2007)

Pein said:


> you should include ratchet and heavenly sword



Yeah i agree with you on this. I thought PS3 started picking up with Heavenly Sword. Since then alot of good games been showing off both multiplat and not.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2007)

you can hardly call a 6/7 hour game with barely any replay value excellent


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you can hardly call a 6/7 hour game with barely any replay value excellent



HAY, BALLOON FIGHTER IS A 12 MINUTE GAME AND IT IS EXCELLENTE.

I do agree with you about God of Womme- Heavenly Sword.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2007)

Pein said:


> trailer for Afrika
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



this game continues to bewilder me.  im not sure if it's in a good or bad way though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you can hardly call a 6/7 hour game with barely any replay value excellent



Devil may cry took me 3 hours to beat and it's better then most games on any system at the moment. So yeah i can call it excellent even if it's a short game. And do you like ANY games? You seem to hate every game anyone ever mentions. 

Anyway got Folklore today, going to try it out later.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone know how to convert RMVB files to play on the triple? 

I'm sure i managed to do it once, but i forgot how XP

whats everyone's thoughts on Uncharted? Thinking about telling my brother to get me it for xmas.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 4, 2007)

The demo was awesome for uncharted I'm defintely gonna get it for x-mas, I think it is the best graphics game to date


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hagi said:


> whats everyone's thoughts on Uncharted? Thinking about telling my brother to get me it for xmas.



I've had a lot of fun with Uncharted.
It has a nice balance of graphics and gameplay imo.
It really immerses you in it's world.

Definitely high on my recommendation list.


----------



## Pein (Dec 5, 2007)

some screens of Yakuza 3 looks good but where does the girl in the bikini fit in?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2007)

ya, it looks good. That's when he meditates under the waterfall.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2007)

*"Two New packs For Folklore This month" *



Guess it's a good thing i picked this one up, two new quest, two new monsters and a new suit for the girl.


----------



## Pein (Dec 5, 2007)

Yay I get to play Devil May Cry 4 this weekend


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2007)

Pein said:


> Yay I get to play Devil May Cry 4 this weekend



DETAILS BUTTFACE


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2007)

Warhawk update is coming the 28 which is fine with me.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2007)

Pein said:


> Yay I get to play Devil May Cry 4 this weekend



What the fuck, tell me now!


----------



## Pein (Dec 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> What the fuck, tell me now!



new york anime festival at jacob javitz this weekend


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *"Two New packs For Folklore This month" *
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's a good thing i picked this one up, two new quest, two new monsters and a new suit for the girl.



Yay!  I was wondering when these were going to drop. <3 Folklore.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 5, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you can hardly call a 6/7 hour game with barely any replay value excellent



SO no movie can be excellent. Because its just a 2 hour long experiance with no replay value.

You can rewatch the same movie with the same story. Kinda like a game except the game is still longer then the movie.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2007)

It just didn't have a strong enough story to play through once.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> SO no movie can be excellent. Because its just a 2 hour long experiance with no replay value.
> 
> You can rewatch the same movie with the same story. Kinda like a game except the game is still longer then the movie.



Good job comparing a movie with a game


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Good job comparing a movie with a game



What is the differance? Both you watch a main character go through a story (except in a video game u play as the main character)

Movies dont have any replay value after u watch it once, yet u would still call a movie excellent wouldt you? 

SO why cant a game which has no replay value also be excellent?


----------



## Pein (Dec 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Good job comparing a movie with a game


lots of differences but its just entertainment


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2007)

hmmm, double exp this weekend on CoD4.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 6, 2007)

droppin' in with a new GTA4 trailer


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2007)

So about a hour and a half in with Folklore and i'm with Donkey Show, this game is fucking awesome. Really it's got a great idea of how to play and a cool story. Not to mention the characters kick ass. Graphics are easy 9/10. This is a must own IMO.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So about a hour and a half in with Folklore and i'm with Donkey Show, this game is fucking awesome. Really it's got a great idea of how to play and a cool story. Not to mention the characters kick ass. Graphics are easy 9/10. This is a must own IMO.


I was sold when I find out that mystical creatures hang out at bars during the night.

But alas, there is still no ps3 controller in my hands.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2007)

Haha yeah. I like this one monster who has two heads. There always fighting back and forth when talking, it's pretty funny.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm going to buy a PS3. What games should I look out for?

Also, are Ps3's region locked?


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So about a hour and a half in with Folklore and i'm with Donkey Show, this game is fucking awesome. Really it's got a great idea of how to play and a cool story. Not to mention the characters kick ass. Graphics are easy 9/10. This is a must own IMO.



I'm glad you like it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2007)

Di@BoLik said:


> I'm going to buy a PS3. What games should I look out for?



Warhawk, heavenly sword, ratchet and clank, uncharted, folklore, fight night 3, Ninja gaiden, motorstorm, and whatever else you like


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 7, 2007)

When is UT3 coming out? or is it out?
and ratings?


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 7, 2007)

Is there Chibi Vegeta in Budokai Tenkaichi 3...


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Warhawk, heavenly sword, ratchet and clank, uncharted, folklore, fight night 3, Ninja gaiden, motorstorm, and whatever else you like



Ok thanks 

I live in South Africa, and I think we get the European PS3 (PAL). Would there be any issue playing American bought games (NTSC)?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2007)

Nope PS3 is Region Free.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 7, 2007)

Vote: CO4 or Orange Box?


----------



## Razesdark (Dec 7, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> I was sold when I find out that mystical creatures hang out at bars during the night.
> 
> But alas, there is still no ps3 controller in my hands.



I tried the demo, the girly part was ok, but with Keates i turned off, (at the time i had a standard CRT screen, so i could not see the highlighted words at all) and the war sounds at the time was horrible, i got headache. 

should i get it still? I was thinking of Assasins Creed, but thats a multiplatform game and those tend to suck compared to the other ones. (Except Call of Duty)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> Vote: CO4 or Orange Box?



orange box

portal alone is worth buying it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

I played the Uncharted Demo and I have something to say.

Is the game really THAT fucking easy on hard? Maybe I am good at stop and pop games but that demo was not challenging in the slightest.

Fun, not challenging.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 7, 2007)

You might want to try expert.  I've skated through hard, but I'm having a rather difficult time on expert.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2007)

I guess I'm not too hot at pop n' shoot games yet.



> When is UT3 coming out? or is it out?


 the 10th.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 7, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I played the Uncharted Demo and I have something to say.
> 
> Is the game really THAT fucking easy on hard? Maybe I am good at stop and pop games but that demo was not challenging in the slightest.
> 
> Fun, not challenging.



Are you serious?  I really have to step my game up because I thought the demo was very hard.  I'm still buying that and Folklore soon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You might want to try expert.  I've skated through hard, but I'm having a rather difficult time on expert.



There's no expert on the demo, but thanks for confirming there is a harder mode in the game :3


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 7, 2007)

So, I still haven't got my PS3 yet .. mainly waiting for the big titles, namely DMC4 to drop. Let me just get this straight, I can import any games from Japan or the States without waiting for the PAL release? 

Anyway I was wondering if there were any AAA games already released. When I say that I don't mean just any game that would be worth getting, but a game that is certified excellent - something like a PS3 counterpart of Bioshock or Halo 3 .. or is it all about the future?

Also, has anyone got the rumble controller?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 7, 2007)

> So, I still haven't got my PS3 yet .. mainly waiting for the big titles, namely DMC4 to drop. Let me just get this straight, I can import any games from Japan or the States without waiting for the PAL release?


I really should make an FAQ about the PS3, but yes... you can import games from other regions.  The PS3 is region free, atm.



> Anyway I was wondering if there were any AAA games already released. When I say that I don't mean just any game that would be worth getting, but a game that is certified excellent - something like a PS3 counterpart of Bioshock or Halo 3 .. or is it all about the future?



Other people might not agree with me here, but the true awesome must have titles for me that are in my library are Folklore (which I have stated many times over), Uncharted, and if you don't have it already, Ninja Gaiden Sigma.  You might want to try Warhawk and Resistance though if you're a shooter fan.  Oh yeah, and UT3 next week. =)



> Also, has anyone got the rumble controller?



I got it.  It's basically a wireless Dualshock w/ sixaxis controls.  Nothing special, but it does feel more sturdy in comparison to the normal sixaxis.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2007)

Uncharted not hard on hard? I got my ass kicked plenty of times, especially later with some unwanted super strong evil creatures


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 7, 2007)

I didn't think it was too much to handle really.  It was the stupid platforming sections that I kept dying on.   But yeah, the whole "I Am Legend" thing kinda threw me for a loop there.  There were parts that I was genuinely scare at near the end.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nope PS3 is Region Free.


Even for PS2 games?


----------



## Amuro (Dec 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I didn't think it was too much to handle really.  It was the stupid platforming sections that I kept dying on.   But yeah, the whole "I Am Legend" thing kinda threw me for a loop there.  There were parts that I was genuinely scare at near the end.





Uncharted scary? This i did not see coming 

Does it go all weird at the end and start throwing in freaky monsters like Tomb Raider did with those retarded Atlantiens/Aliens?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Uncharted not hard on hard? I got my ass kicked plenty of times, especially later with some unwanted super strong evil creatures



Remember, all I have played is the demo.

I have the feeling I will be eating my words when I get the retail version.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 7, 2007)

Hagi said:


> Uncharted scary? This i did not see coming
> 
> Does it go all weird at the end and start throwing in freaky monsters like Tomb Raider did with those retarded Alantiens/Aliens?



It's much more fun if you find out for yourself. 



Goofy Titan said:


> Remember, all I have played is the demo.
> 
> I have the feeling I will be eating my words when I get the retail version.



Let's just say you get shot twice and you are either dead or very close to it.



Skeets said:


> Even for PS2 games?



Unfortunately I don't think so..


----------



## Birkin (Dec 7, 2007)

I heard rumours that the Euro version of PS3 isn't region free. Can anyone confirm this being true or not?


----------



## Amuro (Dec 7, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I heard rumours that the Euro version of PS3 isn't region free. Can anyone confirm this being true or not?




Definately not true i got DW:Gundam when i was in New York and it works perfectly on my PAL Triple, so no worries.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Even for PS2 games?



the PS3 is NOT region free

the developers simply don't add region locks

the games are region free not the PS3

for example stranglehold is NOT region free


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the PS3 is NOT region free
> 
> the developers simply don't add region locks
> 
> ...



Well with every game so far but stranglehold being region free i guess you can say PS3 is region free for games of PS3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> for example stranglehold is NOT region free



Isn't that related to the movie on the disc, Hard Boiled?


----------



## Amuro (Dec 7, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the PS3 is NOT region free
> 
> the developers simply don't add region locks
> 
> ...




I thought Stranglehold was region free it was just that Hard Boiled that came with the disc wasn't?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

Hagi said:


> I thought Stranglehold was region free it was just that Hard Boiled that came with the disc wasn't?



Great minds assume the same things


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 7, 2007)

I heard Stranglehold on the PS3 was originally region-locked, but now both the collector's edition and the regular version are region-free. 

Edit : X


----------



## Amuro (Dec 7, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Great minds assume the same things




Couldn't have put it better myself 

Btw what Castlevania is the guy in your sig from? looks interesting


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

Hagi said:


> Couldn't have put it better myself
> 
> Btw what Castlevania is the guy in your sig from? looks interesting



Some Cruz. From the Sorrow subseries in Castlevania :3


----------



## Birkin (Dec 7, 2007)

So basically, I can assume US NTSC DMC4 Collector's Edition will work on a 60GB PAL PS3?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

Birkin said:


> So basically, I can assume US NTSC DMC4 Collector's Edition will work on a 60GB PAL PS3?



As long as the game isn't region encoded, yes.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 7, 2007)

Is there any way to get a hold of the relevant information other than waiting till after the release date and people's answers?


----------



## Amuro (Dec 7, 2007)

Birkin said:


> So basically, I can assume US NTSC DMC4 Collector's Edition will work on a 60GB PAL PS3?



Yes you can 

 I will also be making that assumption come Feb 5th, no way am i waiting till the 28th for my copy when they don't even know if it's going to have the same stuff in the PAL collectors edition 




			
				Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> Some Cruz. From the Sorrow subseries in Castlevania :3



Dawn of Sorrow is the one for the DS, is it good? Been thinking about getting into Castlevania through the DS titles.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 7, 2007)

Agreed. Being a longtime fan of the franchise, I'd like it as soon as I possibly can. I'm sure you feel the same way.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

Hagi said:


> Dawn of Sorrow is the one for the DS, is it good? Been thinking about getting into Castlevania through the DS titles.



Arr, it is. He isn't drawn in the same art style as mah sig [The DS games are known for a different art style than other Castlevania games].

I'd suggest some of the older games if you like the DS games


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2007)

Beat the first boss in Folklore = awesomeness


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 8, 2007)

Did they add support for the GH3 guitar on Rock Band yet?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 8, 2007)

No there's a delay apparently activision don't want the patch to be made live


----------



## Hentai (Dec 8, 2007)

Birkin said:


> So basically, I can assume US NTSC DMC4 Collector's Edition will work on a 60GB PAL PS3?



Why do you need a NTSC DMC4??


----------



## Pein (Dec 8, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Did they add support for the GH3 guitar on Rock Band yet?



no not yet but its coming


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Why do you need a NTSC DMC4??



because it has the two guns


----------



## Hentai (Dec 8, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> because it has the two guns



Two Guns?

Tell me more


----------



## Birkin (Dec 8, 2007)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Why do you need a NTSC DMC4??



It's released almost a month earlier than the EU one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Two Guns?
> 
> Tell me more



limited edition in japan has dante's guns in it as collectable


----------



## Hentai (Dec 8, 2007)

@Birkin: What? I thought DMC4 will be released worldwide simultaneously?

@Vegitto: Ah ok....intersting.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 8, 2007)

It out in Japan in January everywhere else February 

Any pics of the collectible Ebony and Ivory you get with the CE? never heard of this till now


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2007)

SC4 should come out this winter right?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 8, 2007)

Hagi said:


> It out in Japan in January everywhere else February
> 
> Any pics of the collectible Ebony and Ivory you get with the CE? never heard of this till now



Not true. With the CE edition, you get 4 episodes of the anime and the soundtrack.



I don't know if that's a Disc 2 or an extra content disc.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Not true. With the CE edition, you get 4 episodes of the anime and the soundtrack.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if that's a Disc 2 or an extra content disc.



Are those the pictures of the american limited edition? because I saw pictures of the japanese limited edition with the guns

picture of the guns


----------



## Birkin (Dec 8, 2007)

The guns are just rumours as far as I know.

Capcom forum says it's fake.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 8, 2007)

I must admit it does sound fishy, when you said collectibles i was expecting like small scale replica's not full scale which the Guns in the pic look like. Not to mention there are subtle differences between those shown and the real one's.

Anyway it'd be cool if it was true though i'd only buy it if they were the same size as the Final Fantasy weapon replica's.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 10, 2007)

If I could only buy one NTSC game this festive season (before Jan 5th) what should it be?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 10, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Are those the pictures of the american limited edition? because I saw pictures of the japanese limited edition with the guns
> 
> picture of the guns



Lol you actually thought that was true? in Japan of all places, get your brain on son


----------



## Hentai (Dec 10, 2007)

I only want to play DMC4....damn this game is perfect.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, the picture does not say much. 

I'm hoping we get some home before cristmas.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Dec 10, 2007)

i'm getting that collectors edition, whether theres full scale ebony and ivory or not haha


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 10, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Well, the picture does not say much.
> 
> I'm hoping we get some home before cristmas.



Totally agree, but I doubt it.  We'll probably see home by February.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 10, 2007)

Di@BoLik said:


> If I could only buy one NTSC game this festive season (before Jan 5th) what should it be?



Ratchet & Clank or Uncharted.  Play the demos to see which you like more.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought there was some word that we'd get beta this month.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 10, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I thought there was some word that we'd get beta this month.



We were supposed to get the LBP beta before the end of the year, but Home was postponed.


----------



## Razesdark (Dec 10, 2007)

I guess they will release it before newyear. Alot of new console owners in bliss tends to buy more!


----------



## Birkin (Dec 10, 2007)

DMC4 EU release: 29th February
DMC4 US release: 5th February

Just to clear that up


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2007)

I wont get home it will just be a bandwidth whore


----------



## Birkin (Dec 10, 2007)

Question

Is the DVD/Blu-Ray player region free as well? I'm considering buying a DBZ season/blu-ray movie. Will it work?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2007)

What player do you have?


> DMC4 EU release: 29th February
> DMC4 US release: 5th February
> 
> Just to clear that up


 Well, PS3 is region free so no problem getting the US version.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 10, 2007)

Exactly, planning pre-ordering the US version quickly.

And I'm sitting on a European PAL 60GB PS3.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2007)

Ya, the broly lol blu ray is region free.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 10, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Question
> 
> Is the DVD/Blu-Ray player region free as well? I'm considering buying a DBZ season/blu-ray movie. Will it work?



The drive is region-locked, but the discs rarely are.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 10, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Ya, the brodly blu ray is region free.



I suppose you mean Broly 

Also, how about the remastered seasons they keep releasing? And thanks for the input above.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 10, 2007)

Your best bet is to keep an eye out at AnimeOnDVD.  They'll probably be region free though.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, I fucked up the spelling very much. Ya, the new DVD sets are also region 1 and 2.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2007)

I was looking at the price of 60GB but why the hell does it cost more than or same as the 80GB? Because it's rare?


----------



## Vasp (Dec 10, 2007)

More or less. They stopped producing them what? 3 or 4 months ago or so? Any you find in-store will now be some of the few stock thats left. And anything online on like Ebay will undoubtedly be raised up in price


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2007)

It has better BC.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2007)

Up to chapter 6 in folklore for ellen but i gotta beat Keat's story up to that to play more. Damn it's awesome


----------



## Pein (Dec 11, 2007)

The broly movies on bluray looks terrific much better then the dvd


----------



## conceptz (Dec 11, 2007)

just watched the new MGS video from PSN. That military chick calling for help in the beginning is hot!


----------



## Pein (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah only through psn but I would recommend the orange box over ratchet and uncharted


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2007)

The PS3 version of Orange Box?  My friend told me that it was unpolished as hell.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 11, 2007)

MY PS3 JUST ARRIVED! I'm at work though 

2 hour lunchbreak!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 11, 2007)

Pein said:


> yeah only through psn but I would recommend the orange box over ratchet and uncharted



You must be stupid to take orange box over ratchet and uncharted when the orange box for the ps3 is garbage.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> You must be stupid to take orange box over ratchet and uncharted when the orange box for the ps3 is garbage.



Gotta agree with hell on earth. The company who ported the PS3 version did a real shitty job so i heard it's not very good. Anyway unreal tournament 3 out tomorrow. Def a Christmas gift there


----------



## Hentai (Dec 11, 2007)

Thats a big problem...

They are making the 360 version and simply port it to PS3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2007)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Thats a big problem...
> 
> They are making the 360 version and simply port it to PS3.



not really

the 360 version is made by valve

the PS3 version by EA(I think)

technically they are quite different


----------



## Hentai (Dec 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> not really
> 
> the 360 version is made by valve
> 
> ...



I wasn't talking about that game.

It was generally.

Most of the Games for both Consoles are 360 versions ported to the PS3.
Thats why it looks worse.

But DMC4 is just the opposite.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 11, 2007)

Just started playing Resistance co op. Its great 

Motorstorm on the other hand..


----------



## Hentai (Dec 11, 2007)

Di@BoLik said:


> Just started playing Resistance co op. Its great
> 
> Motorstorm on the other hand..



I need to try out Resistance on co-op too.

Motorstorm? Don't you like it?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2007)

motor storm controls are horrible


----------



## Hentai (Dec 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> motor storm controls are horrible



Well...you're right about that.

Ever played Lair?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2007)

dont talk to me about that shitbomb


----------



## Hentai (Dec 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> dont talk to me about that shitbomb



Lol

I've got it...its a nice game but controls are crap....


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 11, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> You must be stupid to take orange box over ratchet and uncharted when the orange box for the ps3 is garbage.



You have a PS3, Hell?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 11, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> You must be stupid to take orange box over ratchet and uncharted when the orange box for the ps3 is garbage.



You have a PS3, Hell?

My recommendation would be Folklore then Uncharted or Ratchet.  The Orange Box isn't a factor.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 11, 2007)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I need to try out Resistance on co-op too.
> 
> Motorstorm? Don't you like it?



Haven't really played it, but I think I'll be spending a lot more time on Resistance. Btw, what are the latest firmware updates, should I update, and are the updates region free? The South African website has an update to 1.8 but there are updates for 2.01 so I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2007)

just use the automatic update thingy on the PS3


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay I have two tv's.  The Maximum Resolution are 1080p and 1080i.  Right now, my PS3 is hooked up to the one with the 1080i.  Now my PS3 recognize that my tv's Maximum Resolution is 1080i, so why doesn't everything fit on the screen now?  I have to lower my resolution to 780p for the font to be a normal size.  This happen ever since I did the upgrade.  Do anyone knows what the hell happened?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 11, 2007)

God damnit

Unused Assassin's Creed in my shelf >.> PS3 has yet to arrive.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Okay I have two tv's.  The Maximum Resolution are 1080p and 1080i.  Right now, my PS3 is hooked up to the one with the 1080i.  Now my PS3 recognize that my tv's Maximum Resolution is 1080i, so why doesn't everything fit on the screen now?  I have to lower my resolution to 780p for the font to be a normal size.  This happen ever since I did the upgrade.  Do anyone knows what the hell happened?



You need to change something on the TV

stuff like widescreen and stuff


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> You need to change something on the TV
> 
> stuff like widescreen and stuff



Thanks Vegitto.  You were right.


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 11, 2007)

So apperently UT3 is out today but NO reviews?!


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 11, 2007)

I have to wait until '08 and what's worth there isn't an official date set(for the UK)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> I have to wait until '08 and what's worth there isn't an official date set(for the UK)



Uh..EVERYONE has to wait till 08.

You UK guys will have to wait around maybe a half a year before you can get your hands on it after everyone else already has.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2007)

No, he does not have to wait, it's region free and the same language.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone have an idea when the firmware supporting divx will be released?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Don't worry, 360 break down so often these days DivX is useless on the shitty hardware



You do know that 360's that have been repaired or the ones after a certain time in a year very rarely break down.

and its not the hardware that sucked causing the RROD but the fact that one of the production lines messed up producing faulty 360's

see the difference.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> You do know that 360's that have been repaired or the ones after a certain time in a year very rarely break down.
> 
> and its not the hardware that sucked causing the RROD but the fact that one of the production lines messed up producing faulty 360's
> 
> see the difference.



I just bought a new one and it broke again. These fucking 360's suck. How is it all my consoles only three broke. Dreamcast, psp, and 360. Yet 360 breaks twice and sooner then both my dreamcast and PSP which only broke once. 360 sucks so much dick in hardware for real.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

Then the one you bought is old stock


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

So asked my aunt for a copy of Unreal for christmas. See whoever is on then


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

pfff im getting UT on PC

PC shooter on a console?

no thanks


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> pfff im getting UT on PC
> 
> PC shooter on a console?
> 
> no thanks



Been getting good scores plus i don't have the money to buy a new graphic card nor do i want to. So PS3 it is.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone having problems with Firmware 2.0?


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 12, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> pfff im getting UT on PC
> 
> PC shooter on a console?
> 
> no thanks



You know you can use a keyboard and mouse with the PS3 right?  Or is this more not so subtle ps3 bashing?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm happy for the ps3 version. I am not really a keyboard guy. I like the chance to fully use the Playstation controller. 



> pfff im getting UT on PC
> 
> PC shooter on a console?
> 
> no thanks


 But it's going to allow mods. 
And I thought you liked the 360.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 12, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> *You do know that 360's that have been repaired or the ones after a certain time in a year very rarely break down.*
> 
> and its not the hardware that sucked causing the RROD but the fact that one of the production lines messed up producing faulty 360's
> 
> see the difference.



That's not much of a consolation, they're still breaking down like nobody's business. The fact that you have to repair it or buy it during some specific time in a year just so it would 'rarely break down' speaks volumes. One of the main reasons why I'm not going to get a 360.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't think the breaking down should deter you from getting a 360, but I don't see the point in the first place.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 12, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I don't think the breaking down should deter you from getting a 360, but I don't see the point in the first place.



I find getting things repaired a major hassle, even if it's something I value. If it's something I see coming, I wouldn't get the product at all. I wouldn't get a 360 in the first place, since it doesn't particularly appeal to me.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 12, 2007)

Back to the Sony PS3 Discussion Thread and not the 360 vs PS3 thread.  When is UT coming out?  I'm not really fan of FPS, but I'll occasionally buy one from time to time.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Back to the Sony PS3 Discussion Thread and not the 360 vs PS3 thread.  When is UT coming out?  I'm not really fan of FPS, but I'll occasionally buy one from time to time.


It's coming out yesterday


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Been getting good scores plus i don't have the money to buy a new graphic card nor do i want to. So PS3 it is.



im playing it max with a non DX10 graphics card

don't need UBER 800+ bucks graphic cards


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> im playing it max with a non DX10 graphics card
> 
> don't need UBER 800+ bucks graphic cards



Got a very tiny computer that can't upgrade much. So it's out of the question.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2007)

> im playing it max with a non DX10 graphics card


 I figure I kick ass on any game that on the consoles. I use some 8600GT.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2007)

So... when will Disgea come out for this???

What do you guys think about it?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

I havent played one nor two

so im not waiting for three


----------



## Pein (Dec 12, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> So... when will Disgea come out for this???
> 
> What do you guys think about it?



they had better do something about those low res sprites


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm jealous, I have to wait until next year. :'(


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

Pein said:


> they had better do something about those low res sprites



pfff

disgaia would die if they suddenly used UE3


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 12, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> So... when will Disgea come out for this???
> 
> What do you guys think about it?



You mean this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNzOPFK4Krg[/YOUTUBE]

And now for this crappy set of news for Rock Band PS3 owners like myself...



> "Two weeks ago, Harmonix created a software patch for the Sony PLAYSTATION 3 version of Rock Band that allowed for guitar compatibility and support for third party peripherals, including enabling use of Activision's Guitar Hero III controller with Rock Band," the company told Shacknews.
> 
> "Unfortunately, Activision objected to the release of the compatibility patch," the statement continues. "The patch remains with Sony, but we have been told that it will unfortunately not be released due to Activision's continued objection."




And fuck Activision for actively blocking out the GH3 controller patch for Rock Band.  First Call of Duty 5 is being made by Treyarch (vomit) and now this... Back goes GH3 to the store. =/


----------



## Corruption (Dec 12, 2007)

A couple more weeks and I'll have myself a ps3, I'm thinking about picking up UT3 with it.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, it would be nice if they could just leak it to the internet.


----------



## Pein (Dec 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> pfff
> 
> disgaia would die if they suddenly used UE3



your right if a ps3 game used the unreal engine it would die or just get delayed for a long time


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 13, 2007)

Pein said:


> your right if a ps3 game used the unreal engine it would die or just get delayed for a long time



is that sarcasm or not.

If sarcasm ill plus rep u if non sarcasm i neg rep you.

THe unreal engine isnt the end all be all of engines. If you got the skill u can make any engine look good. 

Give crytek's engine to a monkey wont make the game look as good as crysis.

Btw every ps3 dev kit comes with the unreal engine built in so anyone can use the engine for their games if they wish.


----------



## Pein (Dec 13, 2007)

it was sarcasm I thought it was obvious lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2007)

Pein said:


> your right if a ps3 game used the unreal engine it would die or just get delayed for a long time





disgaia would suck with anything but low res sprites

its the way of that series


----------



## Pein (Dec 14, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> disgaia would suck with anything but low res sprites
> 
> its the way of that series



it was a joke and having new hd sprites would be bad how?
you must not play alot of games if sequels with updated graphics bother you so much.

On to some great news metal gear online will now be included with MGS4 
The Sasuke x Naruto FC


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 14, 2007)

That's cool and all, but I guess that means it's not coming out before MGS4 then, huh?

Anyway, UT3 is mine tomorrow.  Thank god for work giving away $50 Target gift cards to all it's employees.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2007)

Pein said:


> it was a joke and having new hd sprites would be bad how?
> you must not play alot of games if sequels with updated graphics bother you so much.
> 
> On to some great news metal gear online will now be included with MGS4
> The Sasuke x Naruto FC



HD sprites = fun but image if they suddenly decided to make it 3D


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2007)

Pein said:


> On to some great news metal gear online will now be included with MGS4
> SaiyanIsland Naruto



Old. Didn't Payton confirm MGO will be with MGS4, but they will probably release a larger version of it desperately?

Yeah, thats the vibe they've been giving since TGS. A "starter pack" with MGS4 in the form of MGO.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2007)

> HD sprites = fun but image if they suddenly decided to make it 3D


 Did 3d sprites kill FF? or Mario? Or ninja Gaiden?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 14, 2007)

IGN gave UT3 a 9.0, so that's good.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2007)

It's a good shooter. And we got a shit update yesterday. I didn't get anything.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 14, 2007)

*So I'm getting a PS3...*

What the hell should I get? No, I'm not getting Guitar Hero. I'm a single player kind of guy, who has no friends.(Points to post count)


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 14, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma, Resistance:Fall of Man, Warhawk, CoD4, Folklore, Uncharted, Unreal Tournament 3, Devil May Cry 4 is coming out soon.  Assassin's Creed and Heavenly Sword are cool choices too.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 14, 2007)

Why the hell would I get UT when I don't do multiplayer? I had Unreal Championship for Xbawks but barely played it and never took it online. Also why would I buy Ninja Gaiden Sigma when I already have Ninja Gaiden for X-bawks its just another rehash. Good fucking god! What has happened to the gaming industry?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> What has happened to the gaming industry?



It's been like that for a while dude.

Rehashes have been around since the NES and SNES.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 14, 2007)

There also the new Ratchet and Clank game


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's been like that for a while dude.
> 
> Rehashes have been around since the NES and SNES.



But I mean Ninja Gaiden is ridiculous.  Ninja Gaiden, Ninja Gaiden Black, then Sigma. WTF! it's the same game repackaged 3 times!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> But I mean Ninja Gaiden is ridiculous.  Ninja Gaiden, Ninja Gaiden Black, then Sigma. WTF! it's the same game repackaged 3 times!



Better camera, more content, etc.

Sigma is a remake, with a new playable character to the story.

The perfectionist desires of Team Ninja


----------



## Keiryu (Dec 14, 2007)

I'd say go for Heavenly Sword, Assassin's Creed, and DMC4 (Out in Febuary) most definately, then again those are games that I usually go for.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 14, 2007)

I guess I'll get(Ninja Gaiden Sigma) that and the Orange Box.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm most likely gonna get UT3, then I'm gonna have to find a USB keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2007)

What about Uncharted? How is that?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2007)

The demo scared me a bit, but I'm going to check it when I go back next week.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2007)

I heard it was short and easy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh, those seem nice.

Style seems to be full in motion with zero substance, but eh.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 15, 2007)

that ff13 versus guy is fuckin badass/


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2007)

FF13 Versus Trailer: "I'm Cloud with blue hair, plus I'm still brooding!"
FF13 trailerid those two water things turn into a motorcycle?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2007)

Not very different, but fucking amazing! I just wonder how long it will take. 

As far as substance, maybe the next one will have a more traditional setting and we haven't seen all the characters at all for this one.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 15, 2007)

Another question 

I have MGS and MGS: Special Missions on the Playstation but the SM doesn't run on the PS2. Will it on a PS3?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 15, 2007)

Depending on what kind of PS3 you have, you might want to check the compatibility list.  Wait, if it's just a PS1 game, you should be good to go.

Anyway, I love UT3. It's such a nice return to old school deathmatch action.  Just hearing "Head Shot" is so nice.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, but the Special Mission is like a burned game. You actually need the original to play it. The original worked fine on the PS2 but the SE didn't.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 15, 2007)

Well pop it in and find out.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 15, 2007)

PS3 should be here Monday/Tuesday.

Gonna put in the best games first, meaning MGS.

Definitely have to try.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2007)

Uncharted or Ninja Gaiden Sigma? I already have NG for X-bawks. I want to know whether or not to get Sigma. I can only get two games. The other is The Orange Box.


----------



## Pein (Dec 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Depending on what kind of PS3 you have, you might want to check the compatibility list.  Wait, if it's just a PS1 game, you should be good to go.
> 
> Anyway, I love UT3. It's such a nice return to old school deathmatch action.  Just hearing "Head Shot" is so nice.



I'll have it by Tuesday when I get it wanna go some rounds?


----------



## Zoe (Dec 15, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> Uncharted or Ninja Gaiden Sigma? I already have NG for X-bawks. I want to know whether or not to get Sigma. I can only get two games. The other is The Orange Box.



Go for Uncharted and wait till NGS hits budget price.

But you really should wait a day or so after you get it so you can have time to try out demos for all of these games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 15, 2007)

Pein said:


> I'll have it by Tuesday when I get it wanna go some rounds?



Dude, I'm good to go.  Gonna hook up the kb+m tonight and see if my old skills come back. xD


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm simply curious as to whether or not you all think that the PS3, with its slew of new title releases, will be worth purchasing this holiday season, as clearly was not the case during the previous one...


----------



## Zoe (Dec 16, 2007)

That's really something you need to decide for yourself based on the current offerings and what you already own/are planning to get.

I've owned all three systems since launch, and the PS3 is the only one that gets constant play.  I mostly only play PSN games though which may not be enough of an incentive for most people.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 16, 2007)

Just wished for Heavenly Sword for christmas. I know I'm late, but I need a game that uses swords and kickass techniques so Drake and UT3 is out of the question for me.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

I think it's worth it this holiday. I wanted one last holiday but it was 100 bucks too much, so I got one 6 months later for my Birthday/Graduation.


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys, I need advise. I have enough money for an Xbox 360 or a PS3 and i don't know which one i should get. My parents want to get me games but they don't know which one to get. 

I want a xbox because i love shooting games, especially Halo and many other games but i want a PS3 because i really love action and adventure games. Besides that, I heard the Xbox had many faults including overheating and many  accessories we have to buy in order to play DVDs and play online. I hard PS3 has many different and confusing versions of itself, my friend described one as "A giant PsP," while the better version had more accessories and free online stuff so i'm very confused. Someone please help me decide


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

All ps3 are black and have free online. I'd say go with the PS3 as both systems have good shooters. PS3 just got UT3 and is getting Haze soon. 
You really don't need a 360 if your computer can play games. 

Any PS3 you get will have what you need. 

and lol, I guess the PSP and PS3 are both black, use special media and have firmware.


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 16, 2007)

Kaki said:


> All ps3 are black and have free online. I'd say go with the PS3 as both systems have good shooters. PS3 just got UT3 and is getting Haze soon.
> You really don't need a 360 if your computer can play games.
> 
> Any PS3 you get will have what you need.
> ...



So which kind would you saying its worth it, i mean ones about $400 and another is $500 and another for $599, is there much of a difference besides a free game coming with it?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

The deal is that the cheaper ones have less ability to play PS2 and PS games.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

the simple choice.

Do u have friends that have a ps3 or 360? get whichever one your friends have. As youll have more fun playing with them.

Do u liek final fantasy 13 or MGS... if so get the ps3 version.
Can you live withough halo 3? if not get the xbox version

I would say if noen of your friends have any system then get the ps3 with call of duty 4 (best fps for consoles)  maybee try UT3. But the games not that amazing and well its kind of chaotic but its been slowed down on ps3 so it should be a bit easier to handle.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

Kiyoshi-X said:


> Hey guys, I need advise. I have enough money for an Xbox 360 or a PS3 and i don't know which one i should get. My parents want to get me games but they don't know which one to get.
> 
> I want a xbox because i love shooting games, especially Halo and many other games but i want a PS3 because i really love action and adventure games. Besides that, I heard the Xbox had many faults including overheating and many  accessories we have to buy in order to play DVDs and play online. I hard PS3 has many different and confusing versions of itself, my friend described one as "A giant PsP," while the better version had more accessories and free online stuff so i'm very confused. Someone please help me decide


If you want a system for the present, 360 would be the way to go.  If you want a $400-$600 investment on something that will _probably_ end up being good then you could get a PS3.  Or you could just get a PS3 when it's cheaper and has more games.  Win-Win situation really, but one might take a bit longer.

The 360's hardware issues aren't generally that big of a deal if you give it plenty of breathing room and all, but still some people just have bad luck.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, it's more of it's software issues. You have to consider if you can play games on the computer, and how much you need halo. Also, how many games you can get, because if you can't get 11 games, then those extra titles don't do any good. 
Also, thinking about what your friends have is a good idea.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

Yup.  For me as well, friends could very well be the biggest factor.  Sadly, none of my RL friends have a current gen system Q_Q


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya, my best friend should be getting a PS3 soon.


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 16, 2007)

Kaki said:


> The deal is that the cheaper ones have less ability to play PS2 and PS games.



Makes sense, thanks for the info.



DesignCore said:


> the simple choice.
> 
> Do u have friends that have a ps3 or 360? get whichever one your friends have. As youll have more fun playing with them.
> 
> ...



Well my friends don't invite me to their house anyway so that kind of sucks for me I do enjoy FF and many other MGS but i really do love shooting too. I got Call of Duty 4 on my PS2 and totally wasted my money, which i think we all know why. Halo 3 i really hear good things about the online action so it only made things more confusing. I'm looking forward to FFXIII and many other games but i'm still not sure. Thanks for your help too.



Stumpy said:


> If you want a system for the present, 360 would be the way to go.  If you want a $400-$600 investment on something that will _probably_ end up being good then you could get a PS3.  Or you could just get a PS3 when it's cheaper and has more games.  Win-Win situation really, but one might take a bit longer.
> 
> The 360's hardware issues aren't generally that big of a deal if you give it plenty of breathing room and all, but still some people just have bad luck.



Well that also makes sense as well, I'm just worried if the Xbox really does break down since i have bad luck  Also it would cost a lot of money to send the Xbox back if it breaks down 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

well its not about going to their place its about playing with them online.

Since im assuming you would want to.

So far the only differance is in halo 3.

on ps3 you can get the good shooters out now and also later on get the mgs and ff13 games.

Like i said the only thing u will miss out right now on is mass effect and halo 3.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

You don't have to worry about red lights of death, you just have to wonder why you want one in the first place. 

Well, PS3 is GREAT for shooting. As Core said, you just don't get Halo. Just as 360 gets a few jrpgs this time, PS3 is packed with cool shooers. 

And wow, I didn't know Cod4 was on ps2.


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 16, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> well its not about going to their place its about playing with them online.
> 
> Since im assuming you would want to.
> 
> ...



Well the past few Halo's have come to PC, I"m just not sure if this one is too. If that's the case, then might as well get PS3, but that kind of info we won't know until later.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

Kiyoshi-X said:


> Well that also makes sense as well, I'm just worried if the Xbox really does break down since i have bad luck  Also it would cost a lot of money to send the Xbox back if it breaks down
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!



Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe Microsoft takes care of all the charges involved with sending them your Xbox.

I will reiterate though that they are both good choices, but it is generally agreed on that 360 has a better variety of games for the present.

Random Question:  Is Echo Chrome planned to be released on PSP and PS3 or just PSP?  I actually originally thought it was PS3 then I heard about a PSP release so now I'm a bit confused and can't look on gaming sites because they are blocked at work D:

To the above post, the "true" Halo experience is always on Xbox though.  When it's ported to PC it can be argued that it is technically better, but by then the game is old news and there aren't nearly as many people playing Halo on PC as there are on 360 (that might be a good thing though).  Run on sentences ftw.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

Echo chrome is for both. 

And 360 actually has less game variety, and that's basically it's game plan. It had the big titles that are shared, and it has PC games. 
No need unless you HAVE to have Halo 3(which will come to PC later) ME or Ruble Roses XX. I have been quite tempted by the last one.


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 16, 2007)

Kaki said:


> You don't have to worry about red lights of death, you just have to wonder why you want one in the first place.
> 
> Well, PS3 is GREAT for shooting. As Core said, you just don't get Halo. Just as 360 gets a few jrpgs this time, PS3 is packed with cool shooers.
> 
> And wow, I didn't know Cod4 was on ps2.



Sorry i meant COD3  I've heard many stories about those dreaded lights, but i love shooting games which Xbox gives us, but i also love adventure games. Each system has those but xbox has the majority of shooting and PS3 has the majority of the adventure genre.

Thanks for the help guys, it's really helping!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

How many times do we have to tell you? The PS3 has the same shooting games as 360, except halo 3, AND it has the adventure games, and others.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Echo chrome is for both.
> 
> And 360 actually has less game variety, and that's basically it's game plan. It had the big titles that are shared, and it has PC games.
> No need unless you HAVE to have Halo 3(which will come to PC later) ME or Ruble Roses XX. I have been quite tempted by the last one.


I would say at the moment the PS3 and 360 have a generally bland variety compared to what the PS2 was last generation, but the 360 has been out a year longer and has had time to mature a bit more.

I wish I could just say _____ is better, but really we can give you all the information in the world and you would still have to decide based on your own preference.


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 16, 2007)

Kaki said:


> How many times do we have to tell you? The PS3 has the same shooting games as 360, except halo 3, AND it has the adventure games, and others.



LOL, sorry PS3 it is!


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

Kaki said:


> How many times do we have to tell you? The PS3 has the same shooting games as 360, except halo 3, AND it has the adventure games, and others.


Gears of War, BioShock, and Halo 3.  Three hueg shooters that are easily classified as system sellers to most.  Not saying any of them are "best game evar", but does the PS3 have any shooters right now that is worth buying a system for?  From an average gamers point of view.

adkfajwehla I shouldn't be posting this here.  I'm asking for trouble @_@


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Gears of War, BioShock, and Halo 3.  Three hueg shooters that are easily classified as system sellers to most.  Not saying any of them are "best game evar", but does the PS3 have any shooters right now that is worth buying a system for?  From an average gamers point of view.
> 
> adkfajwehla I shouldn't be posting this here.  I'm asking for trouble @_@



Gears is on pc and so is bioshock.

And bioshock sucks anyway.

ps3 jsut got UT3.

Plus the only shooter you really need is call of duty 4.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

It's all good. 

GoW and Bioshock are on PC. 
Halo 3 can't be beat when it comes to casualfags. However, I'd say UT3 stomps on it.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

Warhawk is my #1 PS3 game, but there are a number of games I have not been able to get yet. 

It's only online, and it's a 3rd person shooter that has cool maps and awesome vehicle physics. Planes, tanks, jeeps. Standard stuff but it's fun to control. 
It's also got a good zone dynamic and you pick your respawn point.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Gears is on pc and so is bioshock.
> 
> And bioshock sucks anyway.
> 
> ...


fyi, Unreal Tournament and CoD originated on PC and their latest iterations are both on PC as well.  UT3 is also coming to Xbox.  Epic is also working out a way to get the mods to work on 360 although we don't have any solid info on if it will work in the end.  They said they will do whatever they can to get the mods to work on it, so that is at least nice to know.



Kiyoshi-X said:


> LOL, i may be new to this forum but not new completely
> 
> What is warhawk? I heard a few things about it but not in very descriptive detail, *i also heard stuff about Assassin's Creed*.


Assassin's Creed runs noticably better and more stable on 360 and it's not the only game that runs better on 360.  That is purely the fault of the developer, but it is worth noting that some PS3 games don't run as well as they should.

Why am I still in this thread


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

I would have bought oblivion if they let mods work on that. I'm urked that they didn't. 

But see new kid: These big shooters are on all systems. But 360 had Halo 3, and PS3 has Warhawk, Haze, and Time crisis.


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 16, 2007)

What exactly is the game, "The Orange Box?" Hit me if you want to but that won't make me remember pt. 1 and i keep hearing things about the new one coming out.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 16, 2007)

Finally got my Triple...

Played UT3 for a bit and loved it...
Shame the system is under the tree now...


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I would have bought oblivion if they let mods work on that. I'm urked that they didn't.
> 
> But see new kid: These big shooters are on all systems. But 360 had Halo 3, and PS3 has Warhawk, *Haze*, and Time crisis.



Also a timed exclusive ;3

Press coverage on Haze isn't so hot right now though.  Some of it, conceptually, sounds cool, but I'm not sure how well they will execute it.

The Orange Box is a compilation of Valves current generation work.  Half Life 2, Half Life 2: Episode One, Half Life 2: Episode Two, Portal, and Team Fortress 2.  Half-Life 2 is considered by some the greatest shooter of our times.  Kinda like Halo's PC nemesis, but really Half-Life is better overall in the single player aspect (fanboys don't like to admit that).

The Orange Box is also one of those games that ported poorly to the playstation 3.  It is still playable, but runs much better on 360 (and even better on PC).


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

It's by free radical, it's going to rock your fucking socks! 

So, when is it coming to 360? I heard it was exclusive since Leipzig. 

Whatever then, sharing is fair, 360 is still left with the short end of the exclusive list.


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 16, 2007)

So would if i buy this one, can i keep up with the storyline?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

Kaki said:


> It's by free radical, it's going to rock your fucking socks!
> 
> So, when is it coming to 360?
> 
> Whatever then, sharing is fair, 360 is still left with the short end of the exclusive list.


Yeah Free Radical knows a thing or two about making shooters, but still everyone flops now and then.

I think its a 3-6 month timed exclusive, but I couldn't say for sure.

?_? If you go by numbers, 360 does have more exclusives and has taken many of playstation's franchises.  If by "short end" you mean not as good, then that is pretty subjective so not much to say there.



Kiyoshi-X said:


> So would if i buy this one, can i keep up with the storyline?


...what?  If your talking about The Orange Box then you don't really need to do any catching up on story.  The only one that has a game before it is Half-Life 2, and it basically starts on a clean slate.  If you must know what happened in HL1 you can wikipedia it.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

No, I thought they had less exclusives. Well, I don't count things like the bee movie, well the number would be close I think. But their overall scheme seems to overwhelmingly be towards sharing games.  

And are you just having wishful thinking about Haze, or is it just because IGN does not update their release dates all the time?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2007)

^ Haze is a timed exclusive ( Unless they said otherwise)  and is supposed to come out Q1 of 2008 ( roughly 3 to 6 months) on 360.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

What's the source on that? It's coming out Q1 for PS3.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

Kaki said:


> No, I thought they had less exclusives. Well, I don't count things like the bee movie, well the number would be close I think. But their overall scheme seems to overwhelmingly be towards sharing games.
> 
> And are you just having wishful thinking about Haze, or is it just because IGN does not update their release dates all the time?


Yea I'm fairly confident if you count them that 360 will have more, but that is just more numbers.  I could be wrong too iono.

Don't have access to specifics atm, but its not like a year of exculsivity (or not planned at least).

Edit:  Ok see Goku knows what I'm talking about.  I'm not crazy ;3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2007)

Kaki said:


> What's the source on that? It's coming out Q1 for PS3.



This was before the delay of haze on ps3 that they said that. So people have been saying roughly  3 to 6 months for 360 as well since then. I have the bookmark on my home machine.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, it would be cool if you post it sometime. I know it's been a shaky subject in my mind as well.  I guess my source is from august.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This was before the delay of haze on ps3 that they said that. So people have been saying roughly  3 to 6 months for 360 as well since then. I have the bookmark on my home machine.


You feel Haze is worthy of bookmarking? @_@

Yea there really hasn't been too much news on Haze, but last I heard it was just a timed exclusive.

Was Free Radical the team that has a few (or many) of the former Rare employees who worked on Goldeneye/Perfect Dark?


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advise everyone, I'll be sure to come back if i have more question!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

Dont' underestimate them just because you don't have a PS3.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Dont' underestimate them just because you don't have a PS3.


lol.  I'm not an idiot.  I don't just say omg ps3 shooter i bet it sux kuz its not haloz.  I've read the coverage.  I've seen the footage.  I have made judgements based on what that information told me.  My fingers are crossed for it, but based on what I have seen so far it may not be a AAA title.  Certainly capable of reaching average or above average though.

It was early though.  For example, Uncharted had a lot of small gameplay tweeks in the last year of it's development that really changed the overall look and feel of it.  Haze can easily go through a similar change especially since we haven't seen anything on in it ages.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 17, 2007)

Am I the only one waiting for GT5? Its my reason for wanting a PS3.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 17, 2007)

Am I the only one not interested in shooters all that much? 

I think one of most anticipated games for me right now would be Little Big Planet. 
White Knight Chronicles and such...


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> fyi, Unreal Tournament and CoD originated on PC and their latest iterations are both on PC as well.  UT3 is also coming to Xbox.  Epic is also working out a way to get the mods to work on 360 although we don't have any solid info on if it will work in the end.  They said they will do whatever they can to get the mods to work on it, so that is at least nice to know.



I know about unreal and cod. But Unreal is out for the ps3 right now and not out for the xbox.

And ps3 will allow players to get the mods very easyily compared to xbox live because xbox live is a bitch to get patches and other things through their process's. The way that ut3 mods will come to xbox is if they were a huge hit on pc or ps3 then they would move them to xbox because getting alot of mods onto xbox live would be a pain and take forever.



> Assassin's Creed runs noticably better and more stable on 360 and it's not the only game that runs better on 360.  That is purely the fault of the developer, but it is worth noting that some PS3 games don't run as well as they should.
> 
> Why am I still in this thread



The game runs fine on ps3. It has small drop in frame rate when u look far out because u see more on the ps3 version.

The only games that tend to run worse on ps3 are ones made by ea or ported by ea specifically.

Mass effect doesnt run to golden on xbox anyway and that was designed for the console only so you can kinda see how games as epic as ME will have an effect on xbox's hardware.


Like i said b4 the only reason to get xbox is because of halo 3 for this gentlmen.

If he can live wiht ought halo 3 and his friends dont own a 360 go 100% with ps3. 

For the small fact the exclusives comming out for the xbox (i dont really know any) prolly wont be as great as they could be compared to mgs and ff 13 which the creator stated he liked.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Haze is a timed exclusive ( Unless they said otherwise)  and is supposed to come out Q1 of 2008 ( roughly 3 to 6 months) on 360.



I can clearly remember them saying that the PC and 360 versions are basically in the freezer and that they are only working on the PS3 version 

Haze is overhyped anyway


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I can clearly remember them saying that the PC and 360 versions are basically in the freezer and that they are only working on the PS3 version
> 
> Haze is overhyped anyway



Haze's story sounds kinda cool, as well as its features.

how when you in the stuit you like see no blood and other crap cuz your liek on drugs that effect you. And then when u free yourself yous ee whats it like. 

And the things you can do to other people liek turn enemies agaisnt each toehr. Looks kinda cool.

Plus haze doesnt really have any hype.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2007)

good that it doesn't have hype because when I played it it sucked


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> good that it doesn't have hype because when I played it it sucked



Never played it so i cant really comment.

but what sucked about it when you played it?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2007)

graphics are lacking, design seemed all over lacking

god the fricking machinegun looks like a plastic toy that shoots fire out of the muzzle.


----------



## conceptz (Dec 17, 2007)

Di@BoLik said:


> Am I the only one waiting for GT5? Its my reason for wanting a PS3.




Nope. This is the main reason I bought a PS3, because the GT series is a playstation exclusive (so far at least....)


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 17, 2007)

Di@BoLik said:


> Am I the only one waiting for GT5? Its my reason for wanting a PS3.



I've been playing GT5 Prologue for awhile now. =P


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> I know about unreal and cod. But Unreal is out for the ps3 right now and not out for the xbox.
> 
> And ps3 will allow players to get the mods very easyily compared to xbox live because xbox live is a bitch to get patches and other things through their process's. The way that ut3 mods will come to xbox is if they were a huge hit on pc or ps3 then they would move them to xbox because getting alot of mods onto xbox live would be a pain and take forever.
> 
> ...


UT Mods:  Yeah they are still working things out.  We can't really say how it will be yet, but yea if it has to go through all the same processes as every other patch/dlc then it wouldn't be all that great.

Assassin's Creed:  Assassin's Creed looks the same on the two platforms as far as visuals go.  The only real difference is the framerate, but its only noticcable to the trained eye of course.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 17, 2007)

Di@BoLik said:


> Am I the only one waiting for GT5? Its my reason for wanting a PS3.



Aside from MGS4 it's probably the most significant reason for me eventually getting a PS3. I think people are amazingly underestimating & underrating it actually. You often hear from PS3 critics that MGS is the only thing going for the PS3, but GT trumps MGS and most other franchises across the entire console gaming world in a big way in terms of sales. 



			
				conceptz said:
			
		

> Nope. This is the main reason I bought a PS3, because the GT series is a playstation exclusive (so far at least....)



That won't happen. It's a wholly Sony Computer Entertainment produced franchise, like Mario is with Nintendo. Until really big things like merging companies starts happening, these kinds of franchises will remain exclusive.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2007)

> I can clearly remember them saying that the PC and 360 versions are basically in the freezer and that they are only working on the PS3 version
> 
> Haze is overhyped anyway


 It's hard for me to figure how to take this. I want to believe you, but at the same time I wonder if there is some bias under that. Do you even have a PS3? Anyhow, we'll check out the graphics when it comes out and see how they are. 



> Assassin's Creed: Assassin's Creed looks the same on the two platforms as far as visuals go.


 Ya, they are equivalent, but fuck it; it was a one and done deal.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> UT Mods:  Yeah they are still working things out.  We can't really say how it will be yet, but yea if it has to go through all the same processes as every other patch/dlc then it wouldn't be all that great.
> 
> Assassin's Creed:  Assassin's Creed looks the same on the two platforms as far as visuals go.  The only real difference is the framerate, but its only noticcable to the trained eye of course.



Assassins creed does have visual differances. The viewpoint for the ps3 version is higher and thats when u usually see the drops in framerate.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 17, 2007)

It's 1080 software scaled on the 360 so it's not native.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 17, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Am I the only one not interested in shooters all that much?
> 
> I think one of most anticipated games for me right now would be Little Big Planet.
> White Knight Chronicles and such...



Me.  I absolutely hate FPS's.

R&C was my first retail game (and I loved it).  I have Heavenly Sword and Lair as well, but I haven't gotten around to them yet.  Right now I'm anticipating Dark Mist and Pixel Junk Monsters (both PSN) and WKC and LBP.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 17, 2007)

Buy Folklore you.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's 1080 software scaled on the 360 so it's not native.



What does this mean exactly?

Sorry for my lack of understanding English


----------



## Birkin (Dec 17, 2007)

My god I hope DMC4 has the highest setting avaliable. And my dream has come true, the PS3 version is apparently better looking.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2007)

Kaki said:


> It's hard for me to figure how to take this. I want to believe you, but at the same time I wonder if there is some bias under that. *Do you even have a PS3? *Anyhow, we'll check out the graphics when it comes out and see how they are.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2007)

Lol pwnt.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 17, 2007)

The middle one is clearly the best


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2007)

What middle one? OH, I almost missed that little white one in the middle.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 17, 2007)

Non-believer.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2007)

I've just been filled up with Mario and Pokemon after N64.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2007)

you mean that console that hasn't been turned on in months?


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Non-believer.



Wii is a piece of shit system. Its not a system for gamers. The creators themselves state its not made for gamers.

It gives gamers a whole what 3 GOOD games in its life span so far? 


The only worthwhile games on the wii are the ones that are made by nintendo everythign else is worthless.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 17, 2007)

Expect a ban from the Donkey


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 17, 2007)

Seriously Design, You should edit your post to be on the safe side.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Wii is a piece of shit system. Its not a system for gamers. The creators themselves state its not made for gamers.
> 
> It gives gamers a whole what 3 GOOD games in its life span so far?
> 
> ...



lol Says the guy who is a PS3 fan. Fagit

Edit: lol Ps3 doesnt have any good games.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 17, 2007)

Matter of opinion, I have PS3 and I don't regret getting it for one second.

Saying it doesn't have games might have worked few months ago, but it's a whole different story now.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Seriously Design, You should edit your post to be on the safe side.



I stand by what i said. Its not my fault its the truth.

Since n64 nintendo has been going downhill.

Since they could not hold the gamer market they changed there focus onto makign people more fit (japanese) and getting the casual gamer market.

What games aside that dont have the character mario link or samus are worthwhile for the wii?



Devil Akuma said:


> lol Says the guy who is a PS3 fan. Fagit
> 
> Edit: lol Ps3 doesnt have any good games.



And you call me a ps3 fan why? 

I have nothing against the wii but truth be told i belive its a piece of shit. though it made me 150 bucks when it was released cuz i sold that piece of paper for the 45th system to sum guy in the best buy lineup.

The wii is by far the best system to get a non gamer to play and by far the most fun when its you and 4 other guys on one tv.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2007)

Four people on Warhawk or TS can be damn fun. Well, SSBB is not out yet. 



> Expect a ban from the Donkey


 Who came into the PS3 thread randomly saying some shit and not backing it up? 
Design said why he felt like he did.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

There is only two games thats out right now that I would actually play on Ps3, folklore and Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## Freiza (Dec 17, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Wii is a piece of shit system. Its not a system for gamers. The creators themselves state its not made for gamers.
> 
> It gives gamers a whole what 3 GOOD games in its life span so far?
> 
> ...



Eh, not truly, but in a sense you're right.

It's for the lovers of games not gamers, but gamers can indeed enjoy a romp of            Wii Sports, DBZ Tenkaichi 2, and basically the fun two player games. Also the Brawl coming out is a plus.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

Why are you here again Devil Akuma?


----------



## Savior (Dec 17, 2007)

There are a few good games out for the ps3 now. Unlike this summer when I was very frustrated with the lack of playable games.

Motorstorm and Virtua Tennis 3 were really disappointing as was Oblivion which I got bored of withing an hour.

However I think I'll be occupied this vacation with ...Heavenly Sword , Uncharted, Assassins Creed, COD4 , UT3 and Ratchet and Clank TOD.

Can't believe people are still saying it has no games.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Why are you here again Devil Akuma?



Dunno? cause someone called wii a piece of shit. Now im calling you a piece of shit.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2007)

That's really not allowed, I think you should leave.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Dunno? cause someone called wii a piece of shit. Now im calling you a piece of shit.


You are awesome.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Dunno? cause someone called wii a piece of shit. Now im calling you a piece of shit.



YOur a funny guy. i like you.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> You are awesome.



I randomly chuckled at that.

Now I feel bad n_n


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

Your not Nice Goofy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Your not Nice Goofy.



No, it just seemed very random as a reply, so much so I chuckled.

To make the world happy, I'll now shit on all 3 systerms

360 - Lol shitty hardware is really shitty
Wii - Lol lack of a fantastic lineup
PS3 - Lol lack of a fantastic lineup

Fuck yeah, Virtual Boy!


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> No, it just seemed very random as a reply, so much so I chuckled.
> 
> To make the world happy, I'll now shit on all 3 systerms
> 
> ...




 Virtual boy

Viva N gage!


----------



## Zoe (Dec 17, 2007)

2.1 is up


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2007)

Shit, now I've gotta log on and get it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 17, 2007)

I love this update. My anime works but alot of it isn't compatible yet. Right now I'm watching Shippuden on it.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

DIVX LOL

Old news imo.  Us Xbot superiors have been watching our porn anime primetime family television encoded with DivX for liek 2 weeks.  Gaystation 3 still playing catch-up I see.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Massive sarcasm don't : angry : on me.  Gratz to both consoles for getting something they should have had all along ;3




Get to work on that in game XMB now Sony imo.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2007)

All we need is in game music, and I play my music on the side anyway. 

And by sarcasm, do you mean pointless and weird flaming? No, I see. You at first thought about making a joke about how 360 got divx fist, but realized that 2 weeks is no biggie. 

Well, I got it and I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

Kaki said:


> All we need is in game music, and I play my music on the side anyway.
> 
> And by sarcasm, do you mean pointless and weird flaming? No, I see. You at first thought about making a joke about how 360 got divx fist, but realized that 2 weeks is no biggie.
> 
> Well, I got it and I'll check it out tomorrow.


I honestly don't have an opinion on DivX for our consoles other than that it is nice for other people.

Just feeding my inner troll in a safe and controlled manner.

You don't have in game custom soundtracks yet? @_@  Well I usually have my stereo playing anyways so w/e.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2007)

Ya, I've been playing my music on my computer since PS2, it's got bigger playlists and better speakers. 
Your trolling didn't make sense.


----------



## Pein (Dec 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> PS3 - Lol lack of a fantastic lineup


after 08 ps3 will have the most bad ass collection of games also that bowling game off psn is really good


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Ya, I've been playing my music on my computer since PS2, it's got bigger playlists and better speakers.
> Your trolling didn't make sense.


uh makes sense to me.  if it doesnt make sense perhaps its for the better.


Pein said:


> after 08 ps3 will have the most bad ass collection of games also that bowling game off psn is really good


I wouldn't go that far simply because that is such an opinion based judgement, but it will put up a much better fight for the 360 next year.


----------



## Pein (Dec 18, 2007)

little big planet and metal gear > everything


----------



## Naruto12805 (Dec 18, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> DIVX LOL
> 
> Old news imo.  Us Xbot superiors have been watching our porn anime primetime family television encoded with DivX for liek 2 weeks.  Gaystation 3 still playing catch-up I see.
> .



you mean you can make a dvd data disc packed with anime, put the disc in your x360 and it will play the anime like the ps3 does it? I always thought the x360 just allowed you to stream it.
also the ps3 is more of an anime fans system do to all the japanese rpgs that come out for it. the x360 games dont really appeal to me at all the games they get seem more like pc games to me. All though ninja gaiden 2 is looking pretty nice. Since the ps3 is region free i can get japanese games imported throw them on the ps triple and play some non american released games or games early such as gt5 prologue.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 18, 2007)

A great site for news. 

Kyoka Suigetsu

PS3 has the upper hand in DivX. Look at the latest news, article should be in there somewhere. The difference between DivX from Xbox and PS3. Doesn't matter all that much though.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2007)

Naruto12805 said:


> you mean you can make a dvd data disc packed with anime, put the disc in your x360 and it will play the anime like the ps3 does it? I always thought the x360 just allowed you to stream it.
> also the ps3 is more of an anime fans system do to all the japanese rpgs that come out for it. the x360 games dont really appeal to me at all the games they get seem more like pc games to me. All though ninja gaiden 2 is looking pretty nice. Since the ps3 is region free i can get japanese games imported throw them on the ps triple and play some non american released games or games early such as gt5 prologue.


Don't worry, I wasn't being serious.  Click spoiler tags when given the chance.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 18, 2007)

MGS4 shits all over 360's puny little Bioshock, Mass Effect, Halo 3. Need I go on?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2007)

Birkin said:


> MGS4 shits all over 360's puny little Bioshock, Mass Effect, Halo 3. Need I go on?


Because you have totally played the final build of MGS4 while no one else in the world has.

You have the right to be excited for a game like MGS4, but please don't make such ridiculous comments.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 18, 2007)

Alright, I apologize. But be realistic, I know MGS4 is far more anticipated than Bioshock ever was simply because MG/MGS is a franchise that is well done and have kept us in waiting to play Snake again since late 01/early 02.


----------



## Vasp (Dec 18, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks our thread needs a fresh, hip, new title? :x Lets face it, we've all seen the Dualshock Triple at this point, lol.


----------



## Pein (Dec 18, 2007)

Vasp said:


> Am I the only one that thinks our thread needs a fresh, hip, new title? :x Lets face it, we've all seen the Dualshock Triple at this point, lol.



Something to do with unreal tournament 3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Alright, I apologize. But be realistic, I know MGS4 is far more anticipated than Bioshock ever was simply because MG/MGS is a franchise that is well done and have kept us in waiting to play Snake again since late 01/early 02.



To much hype can kill a game.. Imo MGS4 has alot to bring to the table, because MGS3 was not that great and alot of people where disappointed with 2 compared to MGS1. 

I'm pumped for MGS4 but do not overhype the series.. I think overhyping a game is bad.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> because MGS3 was not that great



Oh, if I had a revolver, I would Ocelot pose you then shoot in the kneecaps for such a statement.

MGS3 was win. Sure, it was a linear goddamned jungle, but it was still a good game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2007)

^ I did not say it was not a good game.. I said it was not that "Great".


----------



## Razesdark (Dec 18, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> DIVX LOL
> 
> Old news imo.  Us Xbot superiors have been watching our porn anime primetime family television encoded with DivX for liek 2 weeks.  Gaystation 3 still playing catch-up I see.
> 
> ...



Im just curious: Who even needs DivX support for the PS3, i transcode all my DivX files on the fly. I did not even notice!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm exited about it. 



> I wouldn't go that far simply because that is such an opinion based judgement, but it will put up a much better fight for the 360 next year.


 I think it blows the others away. Unless you feel SSBB is better than everything. Well, I'll go ask if the 360 is packing anything. Well, Lost Odessy can clash with white knight.


----------



## jebara (Dec 18, 2007)

im thinking of buying uncharted and ut3 tommorow but i have 2 ask r they that good and if they r what makes them good games


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 18, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Because you have totally played the final build of MGS4 while no one else in the world has.
> 
> You have the right to be excited for a game like MGS4, but please don't make such ridiculous comments.



But its not a lie. Bioshock is a piece of shit game that is system shock reworked for the console market who dont touch a pc to think its all brand new and shit when we pc gamers know and played it b4.

it also is the single least challanging fps ever made and has no repercussion for death.

Halo 3 was soo bad its not even funny. The wasted potential that was the halo market all thanks to microsoft rushing bungee and forcing them to release the games quickly. Oh and for bungee not being able to balance weapons properly.

And mass effect i wont comment on as i havent played it.

Not a big fan of mgs either after the first on ps1 it hasnt been that great.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, bioshock is a PC game too.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 18, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Well, bioshock is a PC game too.



Hence why us pc gamer's know its a rehash while console gamers usually dont.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 18, 2007)

I need help...

I am an owner of the ps3 Americano and the only game that interests me so far (NG Sigma is the only one I have so I'm getting a bit tired) is NA2, which seems I cannot play... FUCK!!

Anyways, I have com top this thread for help:

My sister is coming to my house (Colombia) on the 23rd and I need a good, entertaining, simple yet challenging that can play several people (against or whatever) and is also good in it's storyline... If it has COOP even better.

No Need for Speed please...

HELP ME!!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2007)

You could get heavenly sword.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 18, 2007)

Mibu Clan said:


> My sister is coming to my house (Colombia) on the 23rd and I need a good, entertaining, simple yet challenging that can play several people (against or whatever) and is also good in it's storyline... If it has COOP even better.



Is the storyline part a must?  PSN games are great for multiplayer.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 18, 2007)

PSN? What's that?

Ive gone to IGN and EB and all but just dont see what games I can truly trust...

Heavenly sword? Is it similar to Ninja Gaiden with Multiplayer or how is it?

Story line is not a must (Have Sigma) but it should certainly not be shit... You know, playable.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2007)

If you want multi, I think Warhawk is your best bet. 

OH, and I played an anime data disc, and the PS3 was making squeegee noises. Is this OK?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2007)

You can play all PS1 games (disc only) through PS3>PSP remote play now. =)  Street Fighter EX here I come.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking at up at IGN as we speak... ... thaknsk for recomendations, if you got anymore feel free to comment.

It's already out yes?


----------



## Corruption (Dec 18, 2007)

Just ordered myself a ps3 from ebay...gonna pick up UT3 whenever I get the chance.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2007)

So, which position is better: horizontal or vertical? And do you all have the squeeging noise with data disc movies?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 18, 2007)

Possible PS3 tomorrow. God I've waited so long


----------



## crabman (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm like 100% sure this has been discussed before, but FF13 is going to be a PS3 exclusive right? Like teh rumors of it goign to the 360 are just rumors right?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2007)

Square has come out to say that both PS3 FFXIII are not going to 360.  At this point in time there is no reason for anyone to really think it is going to 360.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2007)

NOPE, ALL GAMES ARE GOING TO 360 AND FFXIII IS GOING TO BE ONLINE WITH THE 360.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 18, 2007)

Mibu Clan said:


> PSN? What's that?



PSN = PlayStation Network, the equivalent of XBLA

Calling All Cars is one of the best multiplayer experiences, especially if you can get 4 people to play locally.  Super Stardust HD co-op is good if you like space shooters.


----------



## Vasp (Dec 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> You can play all PS1 games (disc only) through PS3>PSP remote play now. =)  Street Fighter EX here I come.



I'm surprised more people aren't talking about this. It's pretty crazy news for people who haven't been able to hack their PSP's firmware. An article about it:



I know for sure I'mma gonna try it out.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2007)

Kaki said:


> NOPE, ALL GAMES ARE GOING TO 360 AND FFXIII IS GOING TO BE ONLINE WITH THE 360.


Stumpy strongly supports this statement.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 18, 2007)

Kaki said:


> NOPE, ALL GAMES ARE GOING TO 360 AND FFXIII IS GOING TO BE ONLINE WITH THE 360.



Was that sarcasm?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 18, 2007)

DivX doesn't support MPEG-4 files?  Most of all of anime are that type of file so I can't convert them.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah my devil may cry in hd won't work but everything else does oh well


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I updated my psp and wanted to look what it does.. I ahve to say if any PS3 + PSP owner does not do this they should be shot!



> All PS1 Games (discs included) Now Playable on PSP Via Remote Play






Only reason why I'm considering a PS3 now just because of the multimedia features (I'm a tech head so I will use the PS3's multimedia features to its fullest)  

Plus with this Fiber Optic connection anything is possible! Now if only the PS3 can act as a FTP server.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well I updated my psp and wanted to look what it does.. I ahve to say if any PS3 + PSP owner does not do this they should be shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps you can with Linux..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2007)

256 megs of ram would hurt it overall but I'm sure it can do the FTP server with linux. Just have to find out if I can.


O ya 299.99 20 gig PS3 at toys R us! seriously this is a WAAAY better deal imo than the 399.99 model ( I can careless about Wi fi, PS2 BC and PS1 BC is where its at) 


Chapter 14 by the new guy TNCR


----------



## Naruto12805 (Dec 18, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Perhaps you can with Linux..





Kaki said:


> So, which position is better: horizontal or vertical? And do you all have the squeeging noise with data disc movies?


uhm... i like my ps3 hrizontal becuase its less likely to have dust fall through the holes into your ps3. Also I think the ps3 is supposed to make a load noise when you put in the dvd data disc for maybe 2-3 seconds and when the data appears on the screen of what files are on the dvd you shouldnt hear anything else after that. I use a 60gb americano ps3.

Also everyone in these forumns should own a ps3 becuase naruto ps3 project exclusive for the ps3 is going to own all your faces in half. this game is based on the japanes naruto not the american crap like the x360 one....  




It looks just like the anime, except i will be controling it!!


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 18, 2007)

Naruto12805 said:


> uhm... i like my ps3 hrizontal becuase its less likely to have dust fall through the holes into your ps3. Also I think the ps3 is supposed to make a load noise when you put in the dvd data disc for maybe 2-3 seconds and when the data appears on the screen of what files are on the dvd you shouldnt hear anything else after that. I use a 60gb americano ps3.
> 
> Also everyone in these forumns should own a ps3 becuase naruto ps3 project exclusive for the ps3 is going to own all your faces in half. this game is based on the japanes naruto not the american crap like the x360 one....
> 
> ...



If the game looks like that on the system its gonna be rapage.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2007)

Naruto12805 said:


> Also everyone in these forumns should own a ps3 becuase naruto ps3 project exclusive for the ps3 is going to own all your faces in half. this game is based on the japanes naruto not the american crap like the x360 one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 - I could care less about Naruto games. Never played one before, and never will.
2 - Get your bashing right. CANADIAN-FRENCH "crap" like the 360 one. Not American, unless you mean the animation in general, not the developers. But please, keep the Japanophile licks out of this topic, thx. Not even to mention, the people behind Naruto in JAPAN have helped and supervised the project, so your buttnugget attitude is even less needed.
3 - It has the likely hood of owning my face as much as Waluigi being cool. Impossibility.
4 - I have a PS3 for MGS4, not Naruto game#67658., which will be win without question.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> 1 - I could care less about Naruto games. Never played one before, and never will.
> 2 - Get your bashing right. CANADIAN-FRENCH "crap" like the 360 one. Not American, unless you mean the animation in general, not the developers. But please, keep the Japanophile licks out of this topic, thx. Not even to mention, the people behind Naruto in JAPAN have helped and supervised the project, so your buttnugget attitude is even less needed.
> 3 - It has the likely hood of owning my face as much as Waluigi being cool. Impossibility.
> 4 - I have a PS3 for MGS4, not Naruto game#67658., which will be win without question.



I think he meant that it wont be limited to the anime that has been dubbed for the american public and in turn be much father in the series because of that.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> 1 - I could care less about Naruto games. Never played one before, and never will.
> 2 - Get your bashing right. CANADIAN-FRENCH "crap" like the 360 one. Not American, unless you mean the animation in general, not the developers. But please, keep the Japanophile licks out of this topic, thx. Not even to mention, the people behind Naruto in JAPAN have helped and supervised the project, so your buttnugget attitude is even less needed.
> 3 - It has the likely hood of owning my face as much as Waluigi being cool. Impossibility.
> 4 - I have a PS3 for MGS4, not Naruto game#67658., which will be win without question.


Have I told you that I love you Goofy?  If not, here is my confession.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> I think he meant that it wont be limited to the anime that has been dubbed for the american public and in turn be much father in the series because of that.



That's understandable, but that also could outrule a US release for a while. Besides, it looks to be based earlier on, to my knowledge of the Narutoez. Aren't they up to an all new subseries for it, Shippuden or something while this game seems based off the first one?



Stumpy said:


> Have I told you that I love you Goofy?  If not, here is my confession.



Awh, lets get candles, some pianos, and party the night away with cardboard boxes with hearts on them


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I played some Bleach on a DVD, but it was making squeegee noises. 



> CANADIAN-FRENCH "crap" like the 360 one. Not American, unless you mean the animation in general, not the developers.


 It's all america to us, but we mainly ignore Canada. But he's right, it's being made by CC2 and it will own the RotN.

Also, the US is almost up the the Valley of the end, so it could come out in the US and japan at the same time without spoilers.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 19, 2007)

No one knows anything about the game except for a couple of uninforming screenshots.  But yea it's obviously going to be the best Naruto game ever.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 19, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> No one knows anything about the game except for a couple of uninforming screenshots.  But yea it's obviously going to be the best Naruto game ever.



There was also a video so if you weren't so ignorant and looked it up you would figure something out on you own. So if you don't have anything constructive to say, just stay out of it, there's enough trash around here. We definitely don't need more.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 19, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> There was also a video so if you weren't so ignorant and looked it up you would figure something out on you own. So if you don't have anything constructive to say, just stay out of it, there's enough trash around here. We definitely don't need more.


Ok.  I am open to having things change my mind completely about games if it proves itself.  The Wii did it.  I first thought the idea of a remote was absolutly ridiculous and that Nintedo had lost their minds.  Once I saw some demos and previews I did become completely sucked into the Wii hype.  And here I am today again mostly anti Wii, or at least against the way most companies untilize it.

Just watched the video for Naruto PS3.  It was about as useful as the screenshots.  It just cuts from one scene to another showing someone attacking someone else with many of the signature Naruto skills.  Nothing any other Naruto game couldn't do.

I am being very constructive right now.  Don't shit yourselves over something you know nothing about.


----------



## Vasp (Dec 19, 2007)

Less flame and angry anal replies, more constructive talk please.

And yeah, theres no clue how far the game will go into the series. Considering the size of a Blu-Ray Disc, it could include so much of the story. If it does go into Post time-skip storyline, then yeah, I can see it being delayed in NA. But if it only covers all of pre-time-skip, then I can see it being a pretty close simultaneous release. The American dub is near the Valley of the End as stated earlier, (The Canadian dub just showed the beginning of the Neji fight against the spider boy).

I'm updating my PS3 now, I'll post on how well the PS1 game on PSP works. If theres serious lag or whatnot. But it is super exciting news.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 19, 2007)

A friend complained to me that his 60GB version didn't run PS2 games. How come? 

also, how big is a Blu-ray disc? Is it 25 or 50 gig?

And the reason I got the PS3 is solely for DMC4, MGS4, RE5 and a possible Onimusha 5. 

I ain't getting it for some lame anime-to-game game that's not gonna be much different than the others.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2007)

Single Layer Blu Ray disc =25 gig
Dual layer Blu ray disc = 50 gig


----------



## Birkin (Dec 19, 2007)

Which "version" does the game usually have?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2007)

^ Typically single because both are very expensive, so people try to keep it to single layer.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't think a game has been released on a 2-layer disc yet.  Kojima has already said MGS4 needs at least 2 layers though.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Single Layer Blu Ray disc =25 gig
> Dual layer Blu ray disc = 50 gig



3 layer = 75
4 layer = 100


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 19, 2007)

I still can't get my Subbed Naruto/Bleach episodes to work.

I have them on my usb drive and they only play for 5 seconds and stop. 

Can anyone help are others having this problem??


----------



## Pein (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> I still can't get my Subbed Naruto/Bleach episodes to work.
> 
> I have them on my usb drive and they only play for 5 seconds and stop.
> 
> Can anyone help are others having this problem??


copy them on to your hard drive that should solve your problem


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 19, 2007)

Pein said:


> copy them on to your hard drive that should solve your problem



Is that it?  I'm not streaming them they are just playing from the flash drive in the usb port and thats the problem?  Seems too simple, of course i'll give it a shot.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> Is that it?  I'm not streaming them they are just playing from the flash drive in the usb port and thats the problem?  Seems too simple, of course i'll give it a shot.



I haven't copied any of my naruto anime and they all work fine for me, apart from being cut off slightly from the subs, but apparently copying them to your Hard drive will work


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 19, 2007)

remote play question. whats the range on it. Is it like u can play a ps1 game on ur psp in the can?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 19, 2007)

Question:  All of the anime I have on my computer, could I just copy it to my usb memory stick and then copy it to the ps3 hard drive, or do I have to convert them first?


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 19, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Question:  All of the anime I have on my computer, could I just copy it to my usb memory stick and then copy it to the ps3 hard drive, or do I have to convert them first?



Thats what I was sorta asking.  Apperently you can leave them as normal wmv files.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 19, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> remote play question. whats the range on it. Is it like u can play a ps1 game on ur psp in the can?



Yes lol, as long as your ps3 is on


----------



## Zoe (Dec 19, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> remote play question. whats the range on it. Is it like u can play a ps1 game on ur psp in the can?



Unless you're using the PS3's WiFi (don't think anybody uses that anymore), that completely depends on your home setup.



Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Question:  All of the anime I have on my computer, could I just copy it to my usb memory stick and then copy it to the ps3 hard drive, or do I have to convert them first?



Depends on what format your files are in.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 19, 2007)

^What format would it have to be, normal .avi?


----------



## Zoe (Dec 19, 2007)

For the most part, but 3.11 files won't work.  It's kind of a crapshoot because lots of people use non-standard ways to encode their files, so it's best for you to just test them out.


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 19, 2007)

Zoe said:


> Unless you're using the* PS3's WiFi (don't think anybody uses that anymore)*, that completely depends on your home setup.



HUH?!  What would make you think that?


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> HUH?!  What would make you think that?



Most people use bluetooth.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> HUH?!  What would make you think that?



I meant using the PS3 as an access point.  In the beginning, that was the only way to use Remote Play (so 20 GB users were screwed).  The ability to use it over a WAN was added later.

Any other Folders here?  It just got updated with a BGM mode and auto-shutdown options.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 19, 2007)

When I played the Stranglehold demo earlier, the PS3 completely froze up. I couldn't do anything but turn off the machine.

Wtf?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 19, 2007)

Birkin said:


> When I played the Stranglehold demo earlier, the PS3 completely froze up. I couldn't do anything but turn off the machine.
> 
> Wtf?


I had that happen once to me on the Xbox 360 version of Assassin's Creed.

It happens.  No immediate reason to freak out or get pissed.  If it happens frequently then it is the fault of the developer unless your machine is faulty, but the chances of a faulty PS3 are pretty low from what I have heard.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 19, 2007)

Keeping in mind that I got the PS3 today I got really freaked out the second it happened. Let's hope it doesn't happen again


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh wow a day 1 freeze lol.  Good luck with that.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 19, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Keeping in mind that I got the PS3 today I got really freaked out the second it happened. Let's hope it doesn't happen again



Its glitches in the demo that does it. Im not sure if it was Ac but sum game made shit freeze up hardcore every time people tried to acces it untill they patched it.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up  Any other demos/games that does this?


----------



## camus (Dec 19, 2007)

wow, people actually bought a PS3?? dang I had a PS2 but there is no way i will buy a PS3, bought myself a 360 and a wii for the same price.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 19, 2007)

The only game/demo I've had a freeze with was the Warhawk beta.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 19, 2007)

camus said:


> wow, people actually bought a PS3?? dang I had a PS2 but there is no way i will buy a PS3, bought myself a 360 and a wii for the same price.



Enjoy not playing games and sending ur xbox out every time it red rings.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 19, 2007)

camus said:


> wow, people actually bought a PS3?? dang I had a PS2 but there is no way i will buy a PS3, bought myself a 360 and a wii for the same price.


Die please.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 19, 2007)

camus said:


> wow, people actually bought a PS3?? dang I had a PS2 but there is no way i will buy a PS3, bought myself a 360 and a wii for the same price.



Well I bought a ps3 for about the same price as a 360


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2007)

*ROLE PLAYING GAMES ( Action,JRPG,SRPG,Western) FOR PS3!*



> Untold Legends: Dark Kingdom
> Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
> Enchanted Arms
> Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion - Game of the Year
> ...



TBA means there is not date announced for that game yet. Meaning "To Be Announced".


I will do other genres a little bit later ( kinda doing this for all consoles so it takes time lol )


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow that's kinda small considering it is PS3.  Has some nice heavy hitters though.

Did you get the list of 360 RPGs yet? n_n


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2007)

^ Ya I posted them yesterday.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 19, 2007)

You're missing Disgaea 3 (don't think SRPG deserves its own category, if that's what you were going for).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2007)

I added it, kinda forgot about that one. I was looking at USA releases mainly.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2007)

My friend and I played untold legends last night and it was not very much like a ps3 game but it was ok. Fucking annoying to navigate, and hack and slash, but we shared a screen so we could fuck with each other, and you can level up.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *ROLE PLAYING GAMES ( Action,JRPG,SRPG,Western) FOR PS3!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, it does look a little bare. I wish Lost Odyssey was on the PS3. :/ 

I must be the only one  Looking forward to Deus Ex though.


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm considering a PS3 OR an Xbox 360. I know that Xbox have more titles but I also like the blu-ray feature of the PS3. Why do you need a hard drive for the PS3?


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanx I'll check out the thread!


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok, I've decided. Getting PS3.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 20, 2007)

tinhamodic said:


> Ok, I've decided. Getting PS3.



First and fore most get what your friends own.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 20, 2007)

tinhamodic said:


> Ok, I've decided. Getting PS3.



Getting a Ps3 is a win win situation


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 20, 2007)

Mouse ability control with video games auto aiming = deadly.


----------



## jebara (Dec 20, 2007)

i am  repeating the question becuase no 1 replied 2 this question


jebara said:


> im thinking of buying uncharted and ut3 tommorow but i have 2 ask r they that good and if they r what makes them good games


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 20, 2007)

Pein said:


> copy them on to your hard drive that should solve your problem



Ack so this didnt help me my naruto and bleach eps still only play 5 seconds before stopping.

Would this be because they are .avi files not .wmv like I thought?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> Ack so this didnt help me my naruto and bleach eps still only play 5 seconds before stopping.
> 
> Would this be because they are .avi files not .wmv like I thought?



All my Naruto episodes work fine for me, so I don't know why it doesn't work for you


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2007)

Are you trying to play very old Naruto episodes or somthing?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 20, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Mouse ability control with video games auto aiming = deadly.


I *really* don't like the idea of some people being able to use mice on consoles.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, you can filter to games without them. 

Omga dawn is out for Warhawk!


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 20, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Well, you can filter to games without them.
> 
> Omga dawn is out for Warhawk!



look at the link i posted its a controller and wont be read as a mouse and keybaord but it acts just like one.


----------



## Pein (Dec 20, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> look at the link i posted its a controller and wont be read as a mouse and keybaord but it acts just like one.



most people don't even want to buy headsets no way are the masses gonna run out and buy a strange lookin peripheral no need to worry chances are you ever run in to some one using the frag fx


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 20, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> look at the link i posted its a controller and wont be read as a mouse and keybaord but it acts just like one.


Then that is disgusting.  It's basically cheating.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2007)

Ya, it could be like some hax, but it's pretty rare. I don't even think they sell them in stores.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 20, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Ya, it could be like some hax, but it's pretty rare. I don't even think they sell them in stores.



But those hardcore gamers will. So those guys who are already good enough will just get better.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 20, 2007)

How do I get to play stuff I have on my extern harddrive on my PS3? I simply tried plugging it in the machine and I have no idea where to look XD


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 20, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Ya, it could be like some hax, but it's pretty rare. I don't even think they sell them in stores.



But those hardcore gamers will. So those guys who are already good enough will just get better.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2007)

Hardcore gamers have skill and pride. 
Some cheap kids may catch onto tricks though. 

Well, It's going to be a good month. I'm too poor to get Time crisis or all the adventure games that are just play thru. So, my friend is going to hook us up with rentals.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 20, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Ya, it could be like some hax, but it's pretty rare. I don't even think they sell them in stores.
> 
> Hardcore gamers have skill and pride.
> Some cheap kids may catch onto tricks though.
> ...


It was by no means cheap or easy to get an Xbox modded back in the day, yet on Halo 2 it was almost impossible to get in a ranked game without modders.  I'm not saying there will a ridiculous amount of people buying mice for the PS3s, but if there is a good enough reason for people to cheat then they will.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 20, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> It was by no means cheap or easy to get an Xbox modded back in the day, yet on Halo 2 it was almost impossible to get in a ranked game without modders.  I'm not saying there will a ridiculous amount of people buying mice for the PS3s, but if there is a good enough reason for people to cheat then they will.



Dude it was easy as balls to mod halo 2. its like 100 bux and ur done. 

Though its not cheating along the lines of modders in halo 2. sad thing is ud never know they were using it.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> I seriously have to be missing something.  I DONT want to keep converting these.



What server software are you using?  I think people have had different results using WMP vs TVersity.


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 20, 2007)

Zoe said:


> What server software are you using?  I think people have had different results using WMP vs TVersity.



I'm not streaming  I'm playing directly from the console, which I assume is the .avi issue.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, you're not the only one with DB issues, so the best anyone could do is probably try to appeal to them to use a more standard encoding.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2007)

I tried playing a Bleach episode from the 50s, on a DATA DVD, it was playing the OP ok, but got a bit stuck when I tried to do 1.5 FF. 
Did you try putting it on the HD?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah when you try fast forwarding it can sometimes freeze so just let it play all the way through


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2007)

Did you guys see the DMC 4 bundles for japan?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 20, 2007)

You mean the PS3 sets? Then yes.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 20, 2007)

PSN finally has "Buddy Holly" for Rock Band.  I don't see why they just can't release it on Tuesday like XBOX Live.  Anyway, gonna rock out to that song now.  Weezer rules.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2007)

Ya I meant the Ps3 sets.. My one friend imported a Ceramic white Ps3, I have to say the chrome white is very beautiful. That would be the color of my choice for sure. Also the system is a little bit lighter than the originals. 


I been also hearing that alot of stores around my area are dropping there 60 gig models to 399.99 and in some places 349.99... Its temping because the BC in the older models is great.. Still a 299.99 20 gig ps3 is an amazing deal in it self. Though the multi card reader would be missing ( I use those alot) and no wi fi ( I can careless about wi fi but it is a very cool thing to have)

Still doing research on the linux for Ps3, so far I cannot find out if it can be a FTP server or not.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 20, 2007)

My ps3 arrived today! Although I can't play it, since I haven't picked up any games yet.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> PSN finally has "Buddy Holly" for Rock Band.  I don't see why they just can't release it on Tuesday like XBOX Live.  Anyway, gonna rock out to that song now.  Weezer rules.



Yeah, played it the other day (on 360), tis a good song 

Rock Band is teh best


----------



## Kameil (Dec 21, 2007)

Just got my PS3 solely for the release of MGS4......


----------



## crabman (Dec 21, 2007)

Birkin said:


> How do I get to play stuff I have on my extern harddrive on my PS3? I simply tried plugging it in the machine and I have no idea where to look XD



PS3 doesn't recognize the NTFS file system it has to be FAT32. So you're going to need to find a way to convert your harddrive into FAT32. So break out your XP cd, or go here


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2007)

Just reformat your external harddrive and select the FAT 32 option and there you go! ( though get all the information off it first or it will be gone after the format)


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, I'm getting some green and red sparkles on the HDMI for my Plasma TV. I don't think they are just for Christmas so I don't know what to do.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 21, 2007)

It's probably you're TV.  First of all, make sure it's the HDMI port.  Connect your PS3 via component and go from there.  If you get nothing, then your TV is gonna have to go for some repair action.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 21, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Well, I'm getting some green and red sparkles on the HDMI for my Plasma TV. I don't think they are just for Christmas so I don't know what to do.



Plasmas are garbage unlucky


----------



## Birkin (Dec 21, 2007)

crabman said:


> PS3 doesn't recognize the NTFS file system it has to be FAT32. So you're going to need to find a way to convert your harddrive into FAT32. So break out your XP cd, or go here



Cheers, how about a USB pen? Does that work automatically?


----------



## Razesdark (Dec 21, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Cheers, how about a USB pen? Does that work automatically?



Im quite sure my 4gb usb pen is formatted in NTFS but still works. Im not sure thought. 

For your question: I've tried two cheap ones, both worked.


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 21, 2007)

Damn  I put DB's 40/41 on my ps3 and it still won't play   Back to converting I go.


----------



## crabman (Dec 21, 2007)

First of all it's not called a USB pen you don't write with it, it's called a USB flash drive. It uses flash memory and it acts as a drive. There are gimmicky flash drives but they're just gimmicks. Second, yes you can just plug in your flash drive but only if you call it a flash drive and not a USB pen.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> Damn  I put DB's 40/41 on my ps3 and it still won't play   Back to converting I go.



Was it pausing?
I found that opening the file in VirtualDub, clicking "Direct Stream Copy" under the Audio and Video tabs, then saving it(F7) to another location made it play fine. Only takes about 2 minutes to do.

Or maybe that's not the problem?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 21, 2007)

Is VirtualDub better than PS3 Video 9?


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 21, 2007)

Now that the PS3 is open to DIVX I'd say so.
With virtualdub it only takes about a minute to encode/save the avi with the problem solved. But most of my files like Gundam 00 didn't need it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 21, 2007)

Most anime I watch are MPEG-4 so that doen't even matter.  PS3 Video 9 encodes any type of file but it takes so long to finish.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 21, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Most anime I watch are MPEG-4 so that doen't even matter.  PS3 Video 9 encodes any type of file but it takes so long to finish.



Hmm, well with VirtualDUB in this case deals with taking a file that's already avi, and fixes the encoding issue that people have been getting with Dattebayo's subs for example. Though there is a VirtualDub Mod. Not too informed on that one though.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 21, 2007)

crabman said:


> First of all it's not called a USB pen you don't write with it, it's called a USB flash drive. It uses flash memory and it acts as a drive. There are gimmicky flash drives but they're just gimmicks. Second, yes you can just plug in your flash drive but only if you call it a flash drive and not a USB pen.



Keep in mind that unless you have the files in the right directory, they won't show up automatically.  You'll have to click triangle and click on 'Show All.'


----------



## Shepard (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok, I have a little problem here, see if you guys can lend me a hand.

I live in Europe, and I was thinking about pre-ordering an US copy of DMC4 since not only would I have it sooner but cheaper too (importing I can get it for 50-55 Euro and here the cost will most likely be 69'99) and I was thinking to do it at playasia but it seems they don't ship it to Europe, so can anyone sugest me a good page to import it?


----------



## Pein (Dec 21, 2007)

EB and Gamestop ship to europe that or ebay


----------



## Shepard (Dec 21, 2007)

Pein said:


> EB and Gamestop ship to europe that or ebay



Ok thanks, I'll try gamestop then I think they give you an artbook with the preorder


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2007)

Getting unreal tournament 3 for Christmas, anyone else?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 22, 2007)

It's not out in uk until after christmas sometime which is disappointing


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Getting unreal tournament 3 for Christmas, anyone else?



I was going to get it for Christmas but my friend keeps telling me to not do it to myself.  I'll just get the game I was too busy to buy, and that is Folklore.


----------



## Vasp (Dec 22, 2007)

I asked for Folklore for Christmas too, lol. I'm hoping my parents got it for me :x, I can't really afford to buy it for myself at the moment.


----------



## Pein (Dec 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Getting unreal tournament 3 for Christmas, anyone else?


yep and now that mods are out I'll be buying it


----------



## Corruption (Dec 22, 2007)

^_^ Same, I'm just glad I can use a keyboard and mouse. I'll have to pick up a headset one of these days too.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Getting unreal tournament 3 for Christmas, anyone else?



Already got it. =)  It's pretty damn fun and very old school in terms of deathmatch action.  Love it lots, but it's put to the side atm since I'm busy over Rock Band.  And finally, I'm picking up a second guitar for that game.

You guys and Christmas presents. lol.  I can't ask for that shit anymore.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like I'm buying Unreal as well, since that same friend was playing around with me.  I tried it out myself and it was fun.


----------



## Pein (Dec 22, 2007)

bought unreal 3 today and I love it if anyones ever up for a game my psn is nyccapo91


----------



## Akuma (Dec 22, 2007)

Is Unreal 3 comeing out for anything else?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Already got it. =)  It's pretty damn fun and very old school in terms of deathmatch action.  Love it lots, but it's put to the side atm since I'm busy over Rock Band.  And finally, I'm picking up a second guitar for that game.
> 
> You guys and Christmas presents. lol.  I can't ask for that shit anymore.



Cool. And i will always ask for gifts, only difference is i actually got to give gifts now


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 22, 2007)

The Home open beta is supposedly coming in Q1 2008 sometime can't wait


----------



## xzero1786 (Dec 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya I meant the Ps3 sets.. My one friend *imported a Ceramic white Ps3*, I have to say the chrome white is very beautiful. That would be the color of my choice for sure. Also the system is a little bit lighter than the originals.
> 
> 
> I been also hearing that alot of *stores around my area are dropping there 60 gig models to 399.99 and in some places 349.99*... Its temping because the BC in the older models is great.. Still a 299.99 20 gig ps3 is an amazing deal in it self. Though the multi card reader would be missing ( I use those alot) and no wi fi ( I can careless about wi fi but it is a very cool thing to have)
> ...



Are the white ps3's the 40gb or 80gb? Also, would you know where you can buy them at? Last question, which stores are selling the 60gb for that low?

Sorry for all the questions .


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 22, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Is Unreal 3 comeing out for anything else?



It came out for the PC as well, but that's it.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure UT3 is coming to 360 too...it's just a timed exclusive.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2007)

Home is a lie.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2007)

xzero1786 said:


> Are the white ps3's the 40gb or 80gb? Also, would you know where you can buy them at? Last question, which stores are selling the 60gb for that low?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions .




The white ones are only the 40 gig's. However you can find the 20,40,60 and 80 gigs still in japan. But to my knowledge only the 40 gig ones are ceramic white.  About purchasing them? you can purchase them on big online retailers like  not sure where else. 


Mainly toys r us and other non big chain stores that I seen.  I talked to a few walmart people and they said at sams club you can find the PS3 below its normal price (60 gig and what not)


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 22, 2007)

xzero1786 said:


> Are the white ps3's the 40gb or 80gb? Also, would you know where you can buy them at? Last question, which stores are selling the 60gb for that low?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions .



Whites are 40 GB atm.  Dunno if they're gonna push them to 80 anytime soon.  playasia sells them over there.

EDIT:  Agh beaten. XD


----------



## Razesdark (Dec 23, 2007)

Vasp said:


> I asked for Folklore for Christmas too, lol. I'm hoping my parents got it for me :x, I can't really afford to buy it for myself at the moment.



Got that. Its nice. Allthough the dialogue is tacky sometimes.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm still trying to capture all folks and release their Karma... 20hours in the game so far..


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2007)

hmmm, Cod4 has no split screen, so I think I'll rent it.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 23, 2007)

You don't have Cod4 yet? Online is awesome although I have stopped playing that for a while it's still a great game with a compelling storyline


----------



## Akira (Dec 23, 2007)

Dude COD4 does have splitscreen just no co-op mode.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2007)

*HAZE for PS3 Delayed until August 2008*

Darbus


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 25, 2007)

Just played UT3 for a bit and it's pure Secks.
Shame it doesn't look to good on my new TV.

Do I need to but the HD component cable?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 25, 2007)

MOTHER FUCKER! 

AGAIN, MOTHER FUCKER! 
But thanks for the news. 

Well, I think my biggest gift is Eye of judgment.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2007)

Eye of judgment is pretty kick ass! Especially if you like card game stuff.. Man awesome device.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2007)

Gotz me some unreal tournament 2007 baby


----------



## Kaki (Dec 25, 2007)

I used to be quite in to card games, first Pokemon, then more magic and some Magi nation and DBZ TCG. And the japanese naruto cards. So, I like cards alot, but It's been a few years since I played and collected.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Gotz me some unreal tournament 2007 baby


Just finished playing a few minutes ago...


----------



## Corruption (Dec 25, 2007)

Gonna be playing UT3 alot tomorrow.


----------



## crabman (Dec 25, 2007)

Lol.... too true too true


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 25, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Just finished playing a few minutes ago...



I'm about to buy it in a few hours.  What's your psn name?


----------



## Amuro (Dec 25, 2007)

Got uncharted for christmas it's absolutely stunning, especially loved the enviroment outside the U-boat.

Only thing that bothered me is when i went to save after playing only an hour it said i was 22% complete


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 25, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I'm about to buy it in a few hours.  What's your psn name?


Mr_Biscuits.


For anyone who wants to get some matches going.
[AonE-AnY]_Ah_My_Goddess_-_Tataku_Tsubasa_-_01_[WS]


----------



## Kaki (Dec 25, 2007)

Yay! I got Eoj and 2 booster packs, they were the only ones to be found in the three game stores and I checked movie stores too. 

However, I have to run before I can try it with the calibrated camera.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 25, 2007)

I got a PS3 for christmas. 

Too bad I didn't get any games and stores are closed till Thursday.  
I'll prolly pick up Uncharted, Heavenly Sword and Folklore.


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 25, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Yay! I got Eoj and 2 booster packs, they were the only ones to be found in the three game stores and I checked movie stores too.
> 
> However, I have to run before I can try it with the calibrated camera.



Hey you probably don't remember me but you convinced me to get a PS3 and I couldn't be happier, it's great along with a few games, one being Resistance: Fall of Man. Just wanted to say thanks and hope you have a great Christmas!


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 25, 2007)

This is random but were they making a new resistance: fall of man?


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 25, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> This is random but were they making a new resistance: fall of man?



If they are, they'd need a new plot (takes place somewhere else and in a different time) with new creatures or it would just be a waste of money, i mean in the first one, we covered most of Europe and many other places  -_-

EDIT: Scratch that, there is


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 25, 2007)

Kiyoshi-X said:


> If they are, they'd need a new plot (takes place somewhere else and in a different time) with new creatures or it would just be a waste of money, i mean in the first one, we covered most of Europe and many other places  -_-
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that, there is



Resistance 2 has recently been trademarked by SCEA, I think it's based in America this time round but there's nothing to confirm that


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 25, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Yay! I got Eoj and 2 booster packs, they were the only ones to be found in the three game stores and I checked movie stores too.
> 
> However, I have to run before I can try it with the calibrated camera.



Print the cards out there u go. rep for that pls


----------



## Junas (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi, I am considering about getting a PS3. I had been researching into the 80GB model since I missed getting the 60GB due to the ability of being backward compatible with the PS1&2 game libraries. I need some insight on whether this is a factor or not. I have several PS3 games in consideration once they are released in 2008. Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 26, 2007)

Bookman said:


> Hi, I am considering about getting a PS3. I had been researching into the 80GB model since I missed getting the 60GB due to the ability of being backward compatible with the PS1&2 game libraries. I need some insight on whether this is a factor or not. I have several PS3 games in consideration once they are released in 2008. Any help will be appreciated!



If you're consideriing the 80GB model it does have emulated backwards compatibility. So there shouldn't be too much of a issue there, you are able to check currently compatible PS2 games also:



I believe the majority of popular titles work already.
Be careful, the 40GB is the one with neither Hardware or Software for PS2 games


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 26, 2007)

Some of the older games won't work though.. and I'm talking about really old ones.


----------



## crabman (Dec 26, 2007)

I've got a 60 gig and honestly, I don't think the the backwards compatibility is that good anyways. It's a super small resolution and it just gets stretched out like crazy. Plus it doesn't fill up the screen right if you have a screen with a weird aspect ratio. By weird I do mean anything other than 4:3. But it might be because I'm using HDMI. 

Go for the 80 gig.


----------



## Akira (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah i noticed that full screening PS2 games through HDMI makes most of them look really blurry and distorted.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 26, 2007)

Regarding DMC4, I heard rumours you can install a HD version of it. How does installing and stuff work?


----------



## Zoe (Dec 26, 2007)

Fenrir said:


> Yeah i noticed that full screening PS2 games through HDMI makes most of them look really blurry and distorted.



They'll look like normal if you turn off upscaling.



Birkin said:


> Regarding DMC4, I heard rumours you can install a HD version of it. How does installing and stuff work?



The game will load the majority of the assets to the HDD to cut out load-times when you play.. DMC4 isn't the first game to do so.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 26, 2007)

> Just wanted to say thanks and hope you have a great Christmas!


 I had a great one and it seems you did too. Mine's still going on too. You may consider checking out warhawk too. 



> Print the cards out there u go. rep for that pls


 lol maybe if you gave me a link to a good site for that. I'm going to check another store today.

Resistance 2 I heard was in America for some reason.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 26, 2007)

Zoe said:


> The game will load the majority of the assets to the HDD to cut out load-times when you play.. DMC4 isn't the first game to do so.



Yeah, but does the install start when you try to open the game? Or do you have to do something special? Never installed a game before myself so I don't know.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Yeah, but does the install start when you try to open the game? Or do you have to do something special? Never installed a game before myself so I don't know.



when you insert the game it will be like

"please wait, preloading data" or something


----------



## Zoe (Dec 26, 2007)

I believe some games will give you a choice about doing it as well.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 26, 2007)

Ya, a number of them do it. Ninja gaiden, AC, oblivion come to mind. 

Well, I finally set up my PSeye for Eye of Judgment right, now I need just one more pack to have two decks.


----------



## crabman (Dec 26, 2007)

Zoe said:


> They'll look like normal if you turn off upscaling.



Aha! Thanks, works great.


----------



## Dan (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello, I made my PSN account but every time I sign in it wont. I am connected to the internet because every time I run a test it says its connected to the internet but It wont sign in to the PSN.

I think I have to activate my account but I'm not sure how to do it can anyone help me out.


----------



## crabman (Dec 26, 2007)

Update to the lastest firmware?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 26, 2007)

Is there any information on when the 80GB model will be coming to Europe?

The 60GB model is virtually impossible to purchase from shops, since it's been discontinued and getting it online isn't value for money. I really don't feel like spending any money on the 40GB model, especially when it's overpriced relative to the US and JP retail. Uni students aren't made of money. xD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2007)

there is no info about the 80 gig version


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 26, 2007)

Just beat Uncharted. Hella fast considering my play rate. Ending was exciting but could've used more creativity. Personally, I had some fun with Uncharted but I couldn't help but think they could have done alot more with the plot and gameplay, taken the game to more locations added some environmental kills, and more interaction with the NPCs. As an action movie it'd be pretty mediocre; as an action game it's an alright lazy afternoon killer. Off to play Call Of Duty 4 and Half Life 2. I need to figure out how to connect my PS3 to my modem so I can play online.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 27, 2007)

I see, I hope to check it out soon. 
Are you going to wire it in a loop?


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 27, 2007)

Just bought Ratchet and AC, gonna get Uncharted and Heavenly Sword this weekend, as soon as I find my creditcard.


----------



## Pein (Dec 27, 2007)

just bought omega damn for warhawk


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 27, 2007)

I completed Uncharted the other day, it's obviously one of the best looking games to date I still need to replay on hell mode and get all the treasure, I also want to look at all the scenery again


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 27, 2007)

so what your rating on the game am trying to get it too


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 27, 2007)

dbzNSking said:


> so what your rating on the game am trying to get it too



10/10 considering there's no loading and you feel your part of the characters you get really sucked in, although I didn't like the golem level, I was surprised how intelligent the AI was as well, one time I poped my head out to aim for 1 second and the sniper person 1 hit me lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 27, 2007)

Star Ocean 4 Trailer 
Yakuza: Kenzan Trailer 

Really looking forward to both.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 27, 2007)

Hopefully SO isn't in "4D" like the last game.  Srsly wtf was up with that plot twist?

As for Uncharted, it also has some awesome replay value with its "achievements."  Very fun and well made game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 27, 2007)

kk, I got my HD TV and my HDMI wires so I'm all connected up in sound and visual wise.

but then we come to the internet, yesterday I was connected but just couldn't sign into my PSN account. Searched everywhere on the net and nothing helped. I thought it was my internet that was slow but I was browsing the internet on my PS3 and it was quite fast so I'm ruling out my internet being slow. Despite that I couldn't get into my PSN account.

It's beginning to annoy me.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 27, 2007)

According the Ryan payton there won't be a demo since so much stuff has been changed, I'm kinda glad as it would ruin the experience for me, they are also worked hard to have a limited edition SKU which I will definitely buy if it happens.





> I wouldn't get your hopes up for a demo, unfortunately. Considering how much we've changed since TGS/E for All, it would be a huge undertaking to create a new demo. Sorry guys.
> 
> On a brighter note, we're working really hard to solidify plans for a limited edition SKU. Coordinating our ideas with Konami JP, US, and EU is a big challenge, considering the simultaneous worldwide launch, strict retail rules on packaging, etc.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Hopefully SO isn't in "4D" like the last game.  Srsly wtf was up with that plot twist?
> 
> As for Uncharted, it also has some awesome replay value with its "achievements."  Very fun and well made game.



I lol'd at the SO3 plot twist. It was a fun in-joke for awhile.

Uncharted left alot to be desired, in my honest opinion. I saw too many places the game could have gone but didn't. It left too many concepts half baked. Game designers need to stop thinking like movie directors.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> I lol'd at the SO3 plot twist. It was a fun in-joke for awhile.
> 
> Uncharted left alot to be desired, in my honest opinion. I saw too many places the game could have gone but didn't. It left too many concepts half baked. Game designers need to stop thinking like movie directors.



I actually felt uncharted was one of the best action shooters this year. Topped almost everything in it's genre, it was like gears of war without boredom and a decent story. 

Also demo is up for "The Club" but i wasn't feeling it. Only up in European market place.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm not saying it wasn't fun. I'm just saying there was plenty more it could've did. I actually enjoyed it quite a bit. Being a writer however a catch alot of loose ends and poorly developed points.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 27, 2007)

Although the game play was quite derivative in it's nature, I thought that it was extremely good in it's execution. The story was serviceable at best, but still interesting enough to move the game along. I just wish that it was slightly longer...


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, I beat it in 8 hours and 19 minutes. I need something to tide me over till february. I guess I could try Call of Duty online.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh, Ryan Payton, you flip flopper.

A few months ago: "tomorrow, we work on a translation of the current demo build for a PSN release"

Since then and now he has flipped flopped like, 40 million times.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I actually felt uncharted was one of the best action shooters this year. Topped almost everything in it's genre, it was like gears of war without boredom and a decent story.
> 
> Also demo is up for "The Club" but i wasn't feeling it. Only up in European market place.



Wasnt its competition kane and lynch? i see why it would top it all.

Im gonna go take a shit.

Oh i topped kane and lynch.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Wasnt its competition kane and lynch? i see why it would top it all.
> 
> Im gonna go take a shit.
> 
> Oh i topped kane and lynch.



Well true there hasn't been all to many action/adventure games but i still felt it one of the top 10 games of the year. It's a easy 9/10 and besides a few FPS's there hasn't been many of those.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well true there hasn't been all to many action/adventure games but i still felt it one of the top 10 games of the year. It's a easy 9/10 and besides a few FPS's there hasn't been many of those.



Im sure its a great game. But it didnt have much competition in its genre. But im sure the game is a very good game.

I wanna buy a ps3 but if i do i cant mod it and then i have no one to play wiht (none of my friends own it) but its better then a 360.

Im so torn.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, maybe your friends will be getting one?

I'm starting to think I should get CoD4 for 38 at Target.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 28, 2007)

It's really just $38 now? lol Maybe I should pick it up as well.

Right now I'm debating on ordering a dualshock 3, or waiting


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2007)

It's like 60 dollars on ebay, so my aunt and uncle are getting me one for late Christmas.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 28, 2007)

Yea I got CoD4 at Best Buy for $38, though it was for 360.


----------



## Dan (Dec 28, 2007)

Man, still cant get my PSN account to sign-in.

I think its something to do with the ports. I found a website explaining everything that needs to be done to sign-in so i'll be doing that tomorrow.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 28, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Well, maybe your friends will be getting one?
> 
> I'm starting to think I should get CoD4 for 38 at Target.



2 of them might get it, but they dont play as much. the ones that play alot are 360 fan boys.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2007)

That's a shame.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 28, 2007)

2Shea said:


> It's really just $38 now? lol Maybe I should pick it up as well.
> 
> Right now I'm debating on ordering a dualshock 3, or waiting



I think they come out in Feb next year, so just hold out on it for now.  Granted a lot of games that didn't have rumble before are getting their patches installed now making them a bit cooler to play. =D


----------



## Notorious (Dec 28, 2007)

Once MGS4 comes out the PS3 is going to rape 360 in sales (no homo).

Yesterday I told a 360 fagboy that I got a ps3 for christmas and he said "wow you're dumb, obviously you did this to piss me off" and blocked me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

[LTG];12782363 said:
			
		

> Once MGS4 comes out the PS3 is going to rape 360 in sales (no homo).



oh yes especially considering how MGS keeps on selling less and less each new game


----------



## Notorious (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh yes especially considering how MGS keeps on selling less and less each new game



MGS3 was more for the fans than for the mainstream. MGS4 is shaping up to being a parallel of sorts to MGS 2, but without being forced to play as Raiden


----------



## Dan (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey MGS is still a really good game. And thats not the only game that'll push PS3.

Can't wait for Home.


----------



## Notorious (Dec 28, 2007)

2008 is the year of the ps3.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2007)

Yup, 08 and on baby. 

Home is still a lie though. I hope haze comes out this month still. 
Well, I don't see FFXIII coming out next year but whatever.


----------



## Notorious (Dec 28, 2007)

Quick question, why did assassin's creed get ported over to the 360? Wasn't it originally a PS-exclusive?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 28, 2007)

Question, are the MGS3 online servers shut down? If not, what causes the DNSA error?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 28, 2007)

[LTG];12782838 said:
			
		

> Quick question, why did assassin's creed get ported over to the 360? Wasn't it originally a PS-exclusive?


Assassin's Creed was developed for the 360 and ported to the PS3.  Which is why Ubisoft fucked up somewhat on the PS3 version.  It was originally announced as only a PS3 title yea.  Not sure what happened there.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Question, are the MGS3 online servers shut down? If not, what causes the DNSA error?



Yes there shut down now.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 28, 2007)

When did they shut down?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2007)

Bout 6 months ago i think.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 28, 2007)

I see, I see. I only got it for MG1 & 2 anyway, just thought I would ask. Thanks.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yes there shut down now.



the curse of free online.


----------



## Dan (Dec 28, 2007)

Pssh. I'd rather not pay for online.

You pay for the game, you also pay your ISP for your internet connection. And they you have to pay Microsoft to go online.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 28, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Assassin's Creed was developed for the 360 and ported to the PS3. Which is why Ubisoft fucked up somewhat on the PS3 version. It was originally announced as only a PS3 title yea.  Not sure what happened there.



Actually, AC was first announced for the 360 as Project Creed, then it was revealed to be called Assassins Creed, and they started touting it as a PS3 exclusive.

It's because of that most people who knew of AC's origin as Project Creed assumed it would be released on the 360, and PS3 fanboys tried to pull the "LOL NO" card. Even some people here pulled that card.

I think it also shows in the slight bump in quality on the 360 version that it started there :3


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 28, 2007)

Dangerous D said:


> Pssh. I'd rather not pay for online.
> 
> You pay for the game, you also pay your ISP for your internet connection. And they you have to pay Microsoft to go online.



But its like an mmo.

See msoft runs/provides all the servers themselves. PSN leaves it in the developers hands.

So there is no extra cost for sony while there is for msoft.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 28, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Assassin's Creed was developed for the 360 and ported to the PS3.  Which is why Ubisoft fucked up somewhat on the PS3 version.  It was originally announced as only a PS3 title yea.  Not sure what happened there.



Dont watch any comparison videos on game trailers. they dont know how to set up their tvs.

see change ur tv setting from limtied to full.

Limited makes things brighter for shitty tvs which is what they use as comparison. On full u get the same picture.

Here is a video of limited and full comparison.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HvdRfUmoqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

Dangerous D said:


> Pssh. I'd rather not pay for online.
> 
> You pay for the game, you also pay your ISP for your internet connection. And they you have to pay Microsoft to go online.



Wow 60 dollars a year for stable servers and support is so much aint it. While if the devs say "screw the online service" on the PSN you can say bye bye to online game


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wow 60 dollars a year for stable servers and support is so much aint it. While if the devs say "screw the online service" on the PSN you can say bye bye to online game



Same thing for xbox.

Points toward phantasy star online in japan.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Same thing for xbox.
> 
> Points toward phantasy star online in japan.



phantasy star online was a game you had to pay extra for monthly, no?


----------



## Dan (Dec 28, 2007)

Thats true, since I haven't been able to sign onto my PSN account yet I don't really know much about online mode.

And you said its only $60. I ask this question would you rather pay $60 or it be free?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

Dangerous D said:


> Thats true, since I haven't been able to sign onto my PSN account yet I don't really know much about online mode.
> 
> And you said its only $60. I ask this question would you rather pay $60 or it be free?



better service and better servers and other useful things

yes I gladly pay the small amount of money for it.


----------



## Notorious (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the curse of free online.



MGS online was the best. Headshot mode was actually pretty boss, but the lag ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (read: cheating fgts) and letting people play with dial-up was a big no-no.


I'd never pay for online. I don't use the system enough to be hit up with a n extra charge.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> better service and better servers and other useful things
> 
> yes I gladly pay the small amount of money for it.



Live hasnt shown to me to have better service.

Id rather have Free online liek psn which is also better for developers.

To get a patch on xbox live it takes 2-3 weeks on PSN itll take 1-2 days.

Id rather have problems fixed faster then extended period's of problems.

Im pretty sure u had to pay an extra fee ontop of phantasy star but the servers still did shut there ass down.


----------



## Dan (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> better service and better servers and other useful things
> 
> yes I gladly pay the small amount of money for it.


I didn't ask you about that.

If you'd get the same serive but it be free you'd gladly take it.

Online is all about experiencing the game with other people. And PSN provides that for free. 



			
				[LTG];12785340 said:
			
		

> MGS online was the best. Headshot mode was actually pretty boss, but the lag ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (read: cheating fgts) and letting people play with dial-up was a big no-no.
> 
> 
> I'd never pay for online. I don't use the system enough to be hit up with a n extra charge.


Lag is by far the most annoying thing online.



DesignCore said:


> Live hasnt shown to me to have better service.
> 
> Id rather have Free online liek psn which is also better for developers.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I mean if you asked 360 owners if they'd prefer not to pay most would say of course.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

Dude, why is PSN better for developers?


Higher dev costs anyway + the fact that THEY have to pay for the servers?

the patches has nothing to do with xbox live but with the devs themselves.

ofcourse they shut down, those servers were run by sega hence why they demanded a fee, microsoft didn't host the servers, Hell I think you could play the game online with xbox live silver


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 28, 2007)

Can't wait for SO4.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Dude, why is PSN better for developers?
> 
> 
> Higher dev costs anyway + the fact that THEY have to pay for the servers?
> ...



NO the patches all have to do with xbox live. As developers have to go through alot of procedures to get the patch onto live.

It took valve a month after creating there patch to run through the xbox pipeline to finally get it on xbox live. And it was a important patch to fix alot of issues with tf2 online.

Its better for developers as they dont have restrictions on things, and if there is a mistake the fixed it right away. Like Cod 4 had a psn error where u didnt gain xp next week they gave it double xp weekend.

UT3 mods decided to move some great maps and shit from the pc version onto the ps3 and it took no time at all.

While xbox would take a while and at the momment isnt really possible.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Higher dev costs anyway + the fact that THEY have to pay for the servers?
> 
> the patches has nothing to do with xbox live but with the devs themselves.
> 
> ofcourse they shut down, those servers were run by sega hence why they demanded a fee, microsoft didn't host the servers, Hell I think you could play the game online with xbox live silver



You realize that a lot of online games don't have dedicated servers, right?  Most are just P2P.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2007)

> I think it also shows in the slight bump in quality on the 360 version that it started there :3


 Well, ported versions can offten be spiked up like VF5 and Eternal Sonata. 

Well, do you have a source of the 360 servers being superior? I heard it was more p2p so it would be nice if you had something. 

Going to get COD4.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 28, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Well, ported versions can offten be spiked up like VF5 and Eternal Sonata.
> 
> Well, do you have a source of the 360 servers being superior? I heard it was more p2p so it would be nice if you had something.
> 
> Going to get COD4.



The game is p2p but they still use servers to run things, the differance is xbox provides those while ps3 has the provider provide it. THough that might have changed i dunno.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 28, 2007)

P2P games are just that.  They don't require anything from MS or Sony.

If anything, Sony's problem is too many of their games only offer dedicated servers.  It's a double-edged sword because dedicated servers offer a better experience, but it's not financially viable when the population drops off.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 28, 2007)

Zoe said:


> P2P games are just that.  They don't require anything from MS or Sony.
> 
> If anything, Sony's problem is too many of their games only offer dedicated servers.  It's a double-edged sword because dedicated servers offer a better experience, but it's not financially viable when the population drops off.



The game still needs servers that house various information. Its like a hub.

Like when you use kazaa it fast tracks you to a server and moves you through servers to serch for the material better off of other people.

SO the servers still run the game and find you people to play with and various other things.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 28, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Well, ported versions can offten be spiked up like VF5 and Eternal Sonata.



Those games are released at different times on different systems, allowing more time for polish at the later version. AC was released at the same time on both the 360 and the PS3, where it started earlier on the 360, hence it being only very slightly more polished there.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 28, 2007)

360 version of AC is better. the PS3 version actually lags. Why?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2007)

It's been said many times, things like further draw distance, and it got patched.


----------



## Notorious (Dec 29, 2007)

It doesn't matter really, since PS3 is to 360 as Xbox was to PS2, except the PS3 sales will actually take off when they're expected to.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 29, 2007)

When home comes out I think we should all meet up that would be cool


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 29, 2007)

So i just got my ps3 on christman. I got drakes fortune, COD4, pro evolution8, and cain and lynch. Does anyone here play any of those games?


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 29, 2007)

Uncharted      <3


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 29, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> So i just got my ps3 on christman. I got drakes fortune, COD4, pro evolution8, and cain and lynch. Does anyone here play any of those games?



Kane and lynch is poo IMO, from the demo I thought it had a good story but graphics and gameplay sucked, I got the following ps3 games if you wanna add me my user name is UnblessedSoul
Skate
Guitar hero 3
Uncharted drakes fortune
Call of duty 4
PES 2008
Resistance FOM
Warhawk
Oblivion
Motorstorm
Genji
Heavenly Sword
Not all of them have online though


----------



## Dan (Dec 29, 2007)

I have PES08
AC
smackdown vs Raw

I'd go online but I can't get into my PSN account, I think its something to do with my router blocking certain ports needed to get into PSN.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 29, 2007)

I told you to call Sony already so don't complain if you can never go online.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 29, 2007)

Dangerous D said:


> I have PES08
> AC
> smackdown vs Raw
> 
> I'd go online but I can't get into my PSN account, I think its something to do with my router blocking certain ports needed to get into PSN.



Mines just plugged from my ps3 to my linksys router I've not had no problems


----------



## Dan (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not complaining.

Why call Sony when I haven't done everything I can. I was on the website the other day and it said certain ports need be open. and I know thats the problem because about a year ago when I had a different router I could play online on my PSP, but when I changed to the router I have now I just can't get on thought my PSP so It's probably the same thing.

EDIT: UnblessedSoul, I'm same as you I use a ether net cable to plug it straight into my router but I still think ports are blocking it.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 29, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Uncharted      <3



Yeah thats a beautiful game.. its hard to draw myself away from it. the graphics are stunning, especialy with my HDMI cable. The gameplay is great, everthing feels so real. They did a good job with the physics.



> UnblessedSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Kane and lynch is poo IMO, from the demo I thought it had a good story but graphics and gameplay sucked, I got the following ps3 games if you wanna add me my user name is UnblessedSoul
> ...



Thanks guys. I'll add you when i get home. My username is Maximilyan. So if you're able to add me now, and ill add you guys when i get in . BTW is COD4 better than resistance?


----------



## Dan (Dec 29, 2007)

CoD4 is meant to be the best FPS one atm.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahh  i see thats good to hear. I havnt played it yet.. i refuse to until i beat uncharted, and cain and lynch. i figured once i started playing COD4 i wouldnt be able to stop.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 29, 2007)

Dangerous D said:


> I'm not complaining.
> 
> Why call Sony when I haven't done everything I can. I was on the website the other day and it said certain ports need be open. and I know thats the problem because about a year ago when I had a different router I could play online on my PSP, but when I changed to the router I have now I just can't get on thought my PSP so It's probably the same thing.
> 
> EDIT: UnblessedSoul, I'm same as you I use a ether net cable to plug it straight into my router but I still think ports are blocking it.



Do you want to bet that your problem wont be fixed unless you give them a call? You might have to open your router isp and do a procedure that only sony can help you with.


----------



## Dan (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm busy playing Assassins Creed, game is addictive.


----------



## Dan (Dec 29, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Do you want to bet that your problem wont be fixed unless you give them a call? You might have to open your router isp and do a procedure that only sony can help you with.


Name trust me, let me quote what it says



> can't connect to the PLAYSTATION?Network, what can I do?
> If you are unable to connect to the PlayStation Network you may need to open some ports on your router or modem. A 'port' is a type of connection that can be used by programs and computers to exchange data.
> 
> The most common of these are TCP and UDP ports which are used to exchange data between computers and the Internet.
> ...



Sony wont know how to open the ports on the router that I have.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 29, 2007)

Completed Uncharted absolutely kickass game, loved it. Ending was a bit weaksauce but didn't take away anything from the experience.

Definately going to play through it again try and get all the medals and treasure's, think i got like 26 of the 60 treasure's in my first playthrough.

Easily one of if not _the _bestlooking game's i've had the joy of playing. Props to Naughty Dog.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 29, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> Yeah thats a beautiful game.. its hard to draw myself away from it. the graphics are stunning, especialy with my HDMI cable. The gameplay is great, everthing feels so real. They did a good job with the physics.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I'll add you when i get home. My username is Maximilyan. So if you're able to add me now, and ill add you guys when i get in . BTW is COD4 better than resistance?



They are both unique IMO resistance has 40 players online, aliens vs humans, call of duty has better graphics but it has all the perks and stuff they are both great games


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2007)

Ya, I was pissed I have to wait for more cod4 to come in, maybe I'll see if anyone is using the new resistance maps.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahh ic ic.. Thanks for the replies you guys.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 29, 2007)

If anyone wants to add me, G-Birkin is my username.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2007)

I beat Uncharted today, and I must say, it was a shitload of fun. It honestly pissed me off at times and there was one element thrown in the game near the end that I didn't like at all, but overall it was a good game.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 29, 2007)

Rented Heavenly Sword. Hate all the heroes, love all the villains. Seriously, it'd be nice if the heroes weren't so serious all the time. And No, taunts do not equal a sense of humor. Though I really have to hand it to the voice actors. I really felt it. Now to get some well written heroes to match the well acted villains.

*Spoiler*: _@Goofy_ 



 Are you talking about lol ancient curse? I thought it was pretty stupid throw something like that in at the last minute. Still fun to shoot infected people though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> Rented Heavenly Sword. Hate all the heroes, love all the villains. Seriously, it'd be nice if the heroes weren't so serious all the time. And No, taunts do not equal a sense of humor. Though I really have to hand it to the voice actors. I really felt it. Now to get some well written heroes to match the well acted villains.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _@Goofy_
> 
> ...



Oh i liked the main characters but the villains were the best, the king deserves an award


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm just really tired of the whole epic type cast where the heroes have to seem like they have a stick up their butt.


*Spoiler*: _ I actually cheered when_ 



Kai died. She was fucking annoying. Though her levels were kinda fun looking back. Except for the first two.


----------



## stardust (Dec 29, 2007)

_This may seem like a horribly n00b-ish question- scratch that, it is a n00b question, but anywho. Is the ps3 region locked? I'm from Europe, so would I be able to play American/Japanese games on it? Also, how about ps2 games, can you play any-country ps2 games on it? Thanks for the time._


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 29, 2007)

It says it in the fucking manual.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> It says it in the fucking manual.



don't be an ass yu

The PS3 is NOT region free

the games are though so far, though a certain game almost got region locked 

weird I know.

PS2 games are region LOCKED LOCKED GOD DAMNIT WTF WAS I THINKING


----------



## Birkin (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't you mean PS2 games are *not* region free?

Like 99% of the PS3 games are region free.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 29, 2007)

Birkin i've added you as well


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2007)

Dear god

is it true that DQ8 doesn't work if played on a PS3?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 29, 2007)

Yay my first PSN friend 

How does it work? Do I have to accept it? And my net sucks, I have to switch cable from PC to PS3/Wii every time I want to go online. Usually I have to reboot the router/switch as well. Fucking bitch


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 29, 2007)

just go to the network drop down and add me.. it shoudl say to accept


----------



## Shepard (Dec 29, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Yay my first PSN friend
> 
> How does it work? Do I have to accept it? And my net sucks, I have to switch cable from PC to PS3/Wii every time I want to go online. Usually I have to reboot the router/switch as well. Fucking bitch


I can add you too if you want, my Psn name is LDK_DS


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2007)

Veggito basically said everything backasswards.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Veggito basically said everything backasswards.



Eeeeeh?

what did I say?

my PSN name be something you will never guess:  vegittokun


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Goofy_
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about lol ancient curse? I thought it was pretty stupid throw something like that in at the last minute. Still fun to shoot infected people though.



Yes. That.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I was expecting an entire battalion of pirates to fight against, then it tosses the cursed people at you after that entire section that somehow reminded me of the Goonies. Suffice to say I was not found of it. I HATE a new form of enemy to fight in a game that is drastically different than what the entire game presented as the original/main enemy.







RetroRainbow said:


> _This may seem like a horribly n00b-ish question- scratch that, it is a n00b question, but anywho. Is the ps3 region locked? I'm from Europe, so would I be able to play American/Japanese games on it? Also, how about ps2 games, can you play any-country ps2 games on it? Thanks for the time._



Because you seem like a nice person [And I smiled at your avatar/siggeh], I shall aid you.

The PS3 is region free, so you can import  PS3 games. However, some games can be designed to be region coded, so if you have any idea of pre-ordering the Japanese version Final Fantasy super-spinoff XHVIII Exodus III [Watch, they will make something with that terrible of a name] and Shallow-Enix plans to make the JP version region coded, it will not work on your system unless it's a JP PS3.

As for PS2 games, those were burned onto discs with set region codes, so those are still locked to the region of the device, so only PAL games will work on a PAL PS3.

I hope that explains it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2007)

goofy you were too late HAH


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2007)

Says the man who said PS2 games are region free 



Vegitto-kun said:


> don't be an ass yu
> 
> The PS3 is NOT region free
> 
> ...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Says the man who said PS2 games are region free



Edited 

I seriously need to start rereading my posts, I tend to retype words I got in my mind.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2007)

Hehehe, I do the same <33


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes. That.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was crossing my fingers for a secret society or government agency cut in. I think that would have been much more interesting then cursed nazis/spanish. It could have also take the game different places.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 29, 2007)

I added you on PSN, Vegitto.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2007)

Played some unreal, pretty hot. Just thought i stop by to post


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2007)

dude,  add me to your friend list already

I added you AGES ago


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 29, 2007)

playing cain and lynch co-op right now.. at teh part where the truck comes and im hiding in a ditch with my daughter.. shit is taking a while

vegito you gunna add me?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> dude,  add me to your friend list already
> 
> I added you AGES ago



Me? I already added you if that's towards me.


----------



## Dan (Dec 29, 2007)

Been playing AC all day, game is addictive.

Dude can climb almost everything.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 29, 2007)

you mean assassins creed? i was going to get it, but someone told me its really short.. and not worth the money


----------



## Dan (Dec 29, 2007)

I dunno, I got AC on Wednesday and haven't completed it yet. Maybe thats because I'm not playing it solid. Apart from today I probably play it about 2 hours a day. Reason is I'm trying to increase it's shelf life. Because that's the type of game where when you beat it you never play it again.

I focus more on Pes2008 which is addictive too.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 29, 2007)

I completed Assassin's Creed in 2 weeks. I did everything all flags etc. So I'd say given the amount of times I played it etc it was worth the money. PES2008 is addicting but my online is weird for that game, too much lag.


----------



## Dan (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, apparently there lag for everyone online, PS3 and 360.

But there should be a patch coming in the new year to true and cut most of that down.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 30, 2007)

Is EyeToy any good lawl?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> Is EyeToy any good lawl?



You get it with a game, say it's a good deal.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2007)

Ya, I'm loving eye of judgment.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 30, 2007)

Dangerous D said:


> I dunno, I got AC on Wednesday and haven't completed it yet. Maybe thats because I'm not playing it solid. Apart from today I probably play it about 2 hours a day. Reason is I'm trying to increase it's shelf life. Because that's the type of game where when you beat it you never play it again.
> 
> I focus more on Pes2008 which is addictive too.



Ahh..ic ic, makes sense.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Dear god
> 
> is it true that DQ8 doesn't work if played on a PS3?



LOL what?  I beat DQ8 recently on dat triple.  There might be an issue with the 80GB, but my 60 has no problems.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2007)

60 gig would not have problems ( hardly ) since its hardware emulation ( Ps2's emotion chip) the 80 gig is software emulation so there might be a problem. Kinda odd though that DQ8 would have that problem considering its a high profile game.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 30, 2007)

Is it just me, or is anyone else here anticipating FFXIII?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm curious what Square is going to do with FF 13. But I'm not that hyped up as I used to be in the past.  I played Square RPGs since FF1 and I think they fell pretty hard during the ps1 games. I think they reached there peak during the ps1 days. 

I only feel this way because lately (since the enix merger) they have not been pumping out as great as RPGS as they used to in the past.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmm.. While i admit that there recent titles havnt delivered what you know they can. i thoroughly enjoyed FFX, and I think they can really take advantage of the ps3's capabilities.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 30, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL what?  I beat DQ8 recently on dat triple.  There might be an issue with the 80GB, but my 60 has no problems.



Just tested, works fine on my 80 gig. Whoever it's not working for has problems


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> Is it just me, or is anyone else here anticipating FFXIII?



I am. I loved the PSline FF except 9 cause it was fucking stupid and boring. But i feel this one looks pretty cool. 12 was amazing so i can only expect 13 to follow the good-great line.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 30, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I'm curious what Square is going to do with FF 13. But I'm not that hyped up as I used to be in the past.  I played Square RPGs since FF1 and I think they fell pretty hard during the ps1 games. I think they reached there peak during the ps1 days.
> 
> I only feel this way because lately (since the enix merger) they have not been pumping out as great as RPGS as they used to in the past.



Imo X-2 was garbage, and xii was crap as well, all the games before were great though, I hope they turn things around with xiii and versus


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 30, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I am. I loved the PSline FF except 9 cause it was fucking stupid and boring. But i feel this one looks pretty cool. 12 was amazing so i can only expect 13 to follow the good-great line.



Yeah i hated 9.



UnblessedSoul said:


> Imo X-2 was garbage, and xii was crap as well, all the games before were great though, I hope they turn things around with xiii and versus



Same here, i hated X-2. it ruined what could have been something special. X is my favourite, so you can imagine how dissapointed i was with the sequal.


----------



## crabman (Dec 30, 2007)

I dunno, I sort of liked the whole job changing system. Sort of reminiscent of FF tactics, and a sort of precursor to FF12. 

But yeah, the whole game was basically a bunch of side quests and moe moe goodness. Not exactly worthy of the Final Fantasy Badge. Should have been called like Dress Up Yuna~! or something. 

I dunno I'm going to have to disagree with the comments about FF12. Like, they tried something different and tried to bridge the gap between Western and Eastern RPG's, and I think they did a pretty good job. But I have to admit it's not exactly my favorite FF out there.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2007)

FF10-2 did have a good battle system just a bad story.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 60 gig would not have problems ( hardly ) since its hardware emulation ( Ps2's emotion chip) the 80 gig is software emulation so there might be a problem. Kinda odd though that DQ8 would have that problem considering its a high profile game.



thus im fucked AGAIN

the 60gig in europe uses software emulation


----------



## Razesdark (Dec 30, 2007)

(psst.. whats dq8`?)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2007)

@Raze

DragonQuest 8

@V
damn that suck :0


----------



## Razesdark (Dec 30, 2007)

Asked around: DQ8 should work on EU PS3,with some sound bugs. But it should be quite playable.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2007)

its sad how they cant have DQ8 which is the best european RPG work right.

I hope persona 3 will work right


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 30, 2007)

Are you talking about ?  	
DRAGON QUEST - THE JOURNEY OF THE CURSED KING - it works perfect

Here's a list for each region for what games work

[Ureshii]_Sola_DVD_Special_-_02_[H264]


----------



## Birkin (Dec 30, 2007)

Software emulation? wats dat?


----------



## Razesdark (Dec 30, 2007)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Are you talking about ?
> DRAGON QUEST - THE JOURNEY OF THE CURSED KING - it works perfect
> 
> Here's a list for each region for what games work
> ...



Official list: "Romanesque"



Birkin said:


> Software emulation? wats dat?


Some models of PS3 has dedicated Hardware that emulates PS2 and 1. Some use the Cell processors to emualate it, (software emulation)


----------



## Birkin (Dec 30, 2007)

Got any decent examples? I'm not sure I understood it completely (I'm a noob at this I know)


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 30, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Got any decent examples? I'm not sure I understood it completely (I'm a noob at this I know)



The US 60gb has both the ps1 and ps2 hardware chips, so everything basically works, every other machine got the ps1 hardware chip and the ps2 games were done by software emulation so not all of them are perfect


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 30, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Just tested, works fine on my 80 gig. Whoever it's not working for has problems



Quoting myself 

DQ8 works fine on the 80 gig, which I assume has the software emulation. 100% fine no problems at all.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, you're not US or Japan you may be fucked. 

I got alot of gift cards so I'm looking to get a game, I was thinking UT3.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 30, 2007)

just played COD4. That game is crack. I was meant to leave my friends hous at around 9.. ended up leaving at 12 because of it.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 30, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Well, you're not US or Japan you may be fucked.
> 
> I got alot of gift cards so I'm looking to get a game, I was thinking UT3.



UT3 = Win


----------



## SOLID (Dec 30, 2007)

10 days ago I chose the 60gb ps3 over the 80gb one, though the 80gb ps3 was only 20$ more and it came with the Motor storm game.
the only reason that made me buy the 60gb ps3 was the Emotion Engine chip ..

was it the right decision ?


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 30, 2007)

Emotion engine chip, whats that? Also, my pro evo8 has been running extremely laggy online lately, why is this?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

SOLID said:


> 10 days ago I chose the 60gb ps3 over the 80gb one, though the 80gb ps3 was only 20$ more and it came with the Motor storm game.
> the only reason that made me buy the 60gb ps3 was the Emotion Engine chip ..
> 
> was it the right decision ?


Do you have a PS2?  Do you still play Playstation 2 games frequently?  Do you feel like getting rid of the clutter that your Playstation 2 would cause if you had to hook up your PS2 and PS3?

If so, then yes.


maximilyan said:


> *Emotion engine chip*, whats that? Also, my pro evo8 has been running extremely laggy online lately, why is this?


Basically the main component that is necessary to run PS2 games.  The early SKU's of PS3 basically had PS2s inside of them because they had the emotion chip.  It was expensive to include this chip, so Sony stopped putting the Emotion chip and instead emulated the PS2 games (Like Xbox 360 emulates Xbox games).

And the latest SKU's of PS3 are even more efficient for Sony because they don't run PS2 games at all.  Wow saying that feels off.  Sony _did_ stop supporting their Playstation 2 games all together with the 40gig SKU right?  That's crazy lol.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 30, 2007)

lol yeah i cant play ps2 games


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> lol yeah i cant play ps2 games


You have the 40gig PS3?


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah   .


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2007)

Unfortunate, but hey gotta get with the times right?


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Dec 31, 2007)

hey i have two questions for you guys, first, are they selling dual shock 3's standalone? if not then when, i'm dying to pick one up, and second i was wondering if the guitar hero 3 controller for ps3 would be able to play ps2 guitar hero 1 or 2, i don't want to buy either game before i know for sure... any answers would be much appreciated


----------



## Birkin (Dec 31, 2007)

I think they're coming in March. Correct me if I'm wrong. As for the Guitar Hero, I have no clue.


----------



## Pein (Dec 31, 2007)

no guitar hero 1&2 aren't compatible


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 31, 2007)

Tsukasa009 said:


> hey i have two questions for you guys, first, are they selling dual shock 3's standalone? if not then when, i'm dying to pick one up



Black:


White:


----------



## Kaki (Dec 31, 2007)

My aunt and uncle said they would get me a duleshock for xmas, so it should come any day. 

Ya, I was thinking I'd be pretty set with Cod4 and UT3.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 31, 2007)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Are you talking about ?
> DRAGON QUEST - THE JOURNEY OF THE CURSED KING - it works perfect
> 
> Here's a list for each region for what games work
> ...



Thanks for the list. The official site only has three ratings and at least here there are user comments.


----------



## crabman (Dec 31, 2007)

So... did anybody get the orange box for PS3? Or did everybody decide to get it for PC instead?

Never played the first two half-lifes soo... yeah decided that extra ten bucks was worth it so yeah...


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 31, 2007)

crabman said:


> So... did anybody get the orange box for PS3? Or did everybody decide to get it for PC instead?
> 
> Never played the first two half-lifes soo... yeah decided that extra ten bucks was worth it so yeah...



I didn't get it, EA f-ed it up as usual, my brother got it for his 360 so I'll just play it on there sometime


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2007)

crabman said:


> So... did anybody get the orange box for PS3? Or did everybody decide to get it for PC instead?
> 
> Never played the first two half-lifes soo... yeah decided that extra ten bucks was worth it so yeah...


It is worth it.  I hope you enjoy it (or at least Episode 2, Portal, and TF2.)


UnblessedSoul said:


> I didn't get it, EA f-ed it up as usual, my brother got it for his 360 so I'll just play it on there sometime


It isn't a perfect port, but if you don't have a 360 or a PC capable of running The Orange Box, then the PS3 version will still get the job done.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 31, 2007)

Soo.. i've just defeated uncharted, has anyone else done this? It was a beautiful game


----------



## Stalin (Dec 31, 2007)

Just got a ps3 last week, I got heavenly sword, ratchet and clank future, and assain's creed. Could you recommend what I should get next?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2007)

Uncharted?

Everyday Shooter off PSN?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 31, 2007)

Get a shooting game, it's a good year for those, or VF5 ya get that.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 31, 2007)

I only have UT3 right now...I'm planning on picking up Ninja Gaiden and Ratchet and Clank soon.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 31, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I only have UT3 right now...I'm planning on picking up Ninja Gaiden and Ratchet and Clank soon.



Ratchet and clank is a great gamebut recently,my data corrupted somehow,so I had to delete my save file, anyone played heavenly sword?


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 31, 2007)

Please rate the FragFX Controller


And I was wondering - for imported games from Japan, do they provide english versions/subtitles?


----------



## Vasp (Dec 31, 2007)

The Cheat said:
			
		

> Ratchet and clank is a great game but recently,my data corrupted somehow,so I had to delete my save file, anyone played heavenly sword?



Played and beat Heavenly Sword. It was ok, a little over-hyped, but overall, pretty fun.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 31, 2007)

I am thankful to sony to keep PS3 region free. I've brought Unreal Tournament 3 (not out here yet) and Gran Turismo Prologue.


----------



## crabman (Jan 1, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> It is worth it.  I hope you enjoy it (or at least Episode 2, Portal, and TF2.)
> 
> It isn't a perfect port, but if you don't have a 360 or a PC capable of running The Orange Box, then the PS3 version will still get the job done.



Lol... Funny thing is my computer is fully capable of running it. I mostly just wanted to play something other than ps2 games on my ps3 for a change...

But yeah, I'm pretty satisfied with it. It's not as bad as some of the haters are saying it is, but there are definitely some frame rate issues.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 1, 2008)

For Japanese imports and such, will there be english versions on them?

They'd be exact same as US releases except maybe cover box design and manuals?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 1, 2008)

Question - [I just ordered my PS3] - now that DMC4 is only a month away, is it worth me getting any of the games so far? Have there been any AAA titles that will do something for me that DMC4 will not? 

I don't bother renting games, so just give me a proper recommendation. I was originally planning to get Heavenly Sword, and more recently Uncharted and Ratchet & Clank. Worth it or not?

On another aspect, how does it hold up as a Blu-Ray player, performance-wise? Also should I get a remote, or does the controller work fine?


----------



## Dan (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't have Uncharted but I heard it's a must buy so I'll be picking it up this week. I also have Assassins Creed which is a really good game.

I haven't played a blu-ray movie yet but I'm sure you wouldn't need a remote. The normal controller should be fine.

Also did you get 60GB or 40GB?


----------



## Zoe (Jan 1, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> On another aspect, how does it hold up as a Blu-Ray player, performance-wise? Also should I get a remote, or does the controller work fine?



If you use it as a player a lot, you'll appreciate having the remote.  You can also use it for store browsing and Mainichi Issho.


----------



## Birkin (Jan 1, 2008)

Blu-ray player works good. My Resident Evil: Apocalypse is shining baby, so will Extinction.

Off topic: Happy new year to everyone, hope you had fun and not some nasty side effects


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2008)

Birkin said:


> Blu-ray player works good. My Resident Evil: Apocalypse is shining baby, so will Extinction.
> 
> Off topic: Happy new year to everyone, hope you had fun and not some nasty side effects



Oh god...you bought those pieces of shit?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2008)

Some folks are really into those movies. Well, I'm looking to getting the DBZ movies and Paprika on blu ray.


----------



## Birkin (Jan 1, 2008)

Actually they really do suck at least plotwise and character wise, except 1 or 2.

They're entertaining enough but you know me, diehard RE fan gets every damned thing with a Resident Evil brand on it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2008)

Birkin said:


> Actually they really do suck at least plotwise and character wise, except 1 or 2.
> 
> They're entertaining enough but you know me, diehard RE fan gets every damned thing with a Resident Evil brand on it.



I'm a die hard dbz fan but you didn't see me buy final bout now did ya?


----------



## Birkin (Jan 1, 2008)

Trust me, so am I, as my previous name was Goku

and i actually wanna buy the remastered seasons


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2008)

i'd import the remastered series in a heartbeat if it wasn't for all the shit i've heard about the first set.

Anyone have Kane and Lynch? been thinking about getting it seeing it's pretty cheap here.


----------



## crabman (Jan 1, 2008)

Lol, don't...

The game just came out there's a reason why it's that cheap.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2008)

i thought it was more to do with christmas sales seeing as how assasins creed and uncharted was down in price a bit. 

But i suppose your right it could be to do with the fact it sucks balls


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 1, 2008)

Hagi said:


> i'd import the remastered series in a heartbeat if it wasn't for all the shit i've heard about the first set.
> 
> Anyone have Kane and Lynch? been thinking about getting it seeing it's pretty cheap here.



Eh...my brother got it and I've played it with him. It's not a shitty game, but it also isn't even really good in a decent manner.

The shooting, the main element of the game, is VERY spotty.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey can anyone tell me what you gain if you find all the secret treasure chests, and earn all the medals in uncharted?


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2008)

The medals get you stuff after your first runthrough like unlimited ammo and different costumes.

The treasure just medal points i think.

Hmmm don't think i'll waste my money on Kane and Lynch then i'll just get NG or something to tide me over till Devil may cry.


----------



## Dan (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone with Assassins Creed, have you experienced the game freezing a lot.

I bought it last Wednesday and it's frozen about 11 times for me, and its really annoying.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 1, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Anyone have Kane and Lynch? been thinking about getting it seeing it's pretty cheap here.



Just play the demo and go from there.  I've heard it really is a piece of crap.


----------



## Dan (Jan 1, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Just play the demo and go from there.  I've heard it really is a piece of crap.


I heard the same thing which is why I didn't pick it up.


----------



## crabman (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah you're right it does. There should be a patch that should fix it right up on PSN. So yeah... go get it.


----------



## Dan (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't get into PSN.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 1, 2008)

Hagi said:


> The medals get you stuff after your first runthrough like unlimited ammo and different costumes.
> 
> The treasure just medal points i think.
> 
> Hmmm don't think i'll waste my money on Kane and Lynch then i'll just get NG or something to tide me over till Devil may cry.



Oh Thanks man. So do i have to get all the medals to get infinite ammo?


----------



## Dan (Jan 1, 2008)

Is Uncharted a must buy?

If so I'll pick it up next week.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2008)

No not all, just cetain amount to get you the needed points. 

Uncharted is easily a must buy.


----------



## Dan (Jan 1, 2008)

Cool.

I'll buy Uncharted, then DMC4 will come and GTA4, Resident Evil, Final Fantasy, MGS and GT5 look like they might be coming around the same time, that is unless some are pushed back.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2008)

You can count out Resident Evil and Final Fantasy you'll be lucky if either of them is out this year.

Looking forward to GTA4 hope its good.


----------



## Dan (Jan 1, 2008)

Hagi said:


> You can count out Resident Evil and Final Fantasy you'll be lucky if either of them is out this year.
> 
> Looking forward to GTA4 hope its good.


Probably, but hey that might not be a bad thing, give them more time to perfect the game. No point rushing it.

Me too, GTA's have always been my favorite games. Hope this one really delivers.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 1, 2008)

The quality of Blu Ray is amazing. I don't have a HDTV yet, but I have a fully loaded sound system and just hearing it is amazing. I'm sure the video quality is up to par too.

The PS3 controller works fine and is simple to use. I have a remote too and I guess it may be easier for some. Try out the controller first, see if you're comfortable and if you're not get the remote because its easier to get to menus etc.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 1, 2008)

Agreed. was watching 300 on bluray today.. it was amazing .

If anyone wants to add me as a buddy, my username is "Maximilyan". I have pro8, cain and lynch, uncharted, and COD4


----------



## Dan (Jan 1, 2008)

I haven't got a surround sound system.... yet.

Haven't played a blu-ray movie either


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 1, 2008)

Ahh ic ic.. what games do you have venom?


----------



## Dan (Jan 1, 2008)

Only, PES, Assassins Creed and Smackdown 2008

I would play online is PES, But I can't get into my PSN account, gonna phone sony tomorrow.

And I'm gonna get Uncharted next week.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh ok.. yeah definately get it..great game. Umm i find that my pes keeps lagging when i play online.. like really badly. i noticed that it started when i switched from playing it in SD to playin it in HD. Am i the only one have this problem?


----------



## Dan (Jan 1, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Oh ok.. yeah definately get it..great game. Umm i find that my pes keeps lagging when i play online.. like really badly. i noticed that it started when i switched from playing it in SD to playin it in HD. Am i the only one have this problem?


Yeah, I will be picking it up.

Nope, your not the only one I was on a PES forum and everyone online was getting it on 360 and PS3. Hopefully they release a patch to stop it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 1, 2008)

Is there any difference between japanese 60GB and NTSC 60GB?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 1, 2008)

Nope, only specific to that region code

//Birkin


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 1, 2008)

any places where I can buy brand new 60GB? Other than Ebay or Amazon.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 1, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Is there any difference between japanese 60GB and NTSC 60GB?



PS1/PS2/DVD's will be region locked.  Some PS3 games will be censored (Ninja Gaiden) or region-locked for online play (Resistance before patch).


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up venom. I'm glad to hear that. Another question for everyone. Apeparantly my tv is only capable of 1080i. Is 1080p better?


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not familiar with PES?

And I'll add you as soon as I re-make my online name.

I heard everyday shooter is good. wat is that about?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2008)

Naruto_Sama said:


> I'm not familiar with PES?
> 
> And I'll add you as soon as I re-make my online name.
> 
> I heard everyday shooter is good. wat is that about?


Shooting shit.  With a cool visual style and awsm audio.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm jamming with this UT3.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got a PS3 along with NG: Sigma, Uncharted, and R&C Unfortunately, I can't get on PSN until Sunday due to crappy internet


----------



## Pein (Jan 2, 2008)

well you didn't get any multiplayer games so what does it matter?
unless you want to buy stuff


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 2, 2008)

Another question : Do Blu-Ray movies tend to be region-locked? What about PS3 games? 



Venom said:


> I don't have Uncharted but I heard it's a must buy so I'll be picking it up this week. I also have Assassins Creed which is a really good game.
> 
> I haven't played a blu-ray movie yet but I'm sure you wouldn't need a remote. The normal controller should be fine.
> 
> Also did you get 60GB or 40GB?



I got the 40GB one. Only because I got a deal with a TV though. 



			
				maximilyan said:
			
		

> Another question for everyone. Apeparantly my tv is only capable of 1080i. Is 1080p better?



It's technically smoother. The basic difference is that 1080p displays all the pixels on the screen simultaneously while the 1080i is interlaced (basically shows half the pixels, then 1/30 of a second later shows the other half). This is more noticeable when there is a lot of motion on the screen. As of now, you can only get 1080p signals when you watch Blu-Ray or HD-DVD so a lot of people think it's pointless if you're more of a TV-watcher than a movie-watcher. TV won't be broadcasting 1080p HD for some time still.

Realistically if you're sitting an average distance from your TV and your TV is under 50", you probably won't notice any difference but you can probably tell if you sit up close to your screen.


----------



## Pein (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah bluray movies are region locked


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 2, 2008)

can 60GB play non-NTSC version ps1/2/3 games?


----------



## Pein (Jan 2, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> can 60GB play non-NTSC version ps1/2/3 games?



ps1 no
ps2 no
ps3 yes


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 2, 2008)

so only japanese 60GB play japanese/asian ps1/2 games?

if yes, then I'm gonna just buy 80GB instead of having a trouble buying 60GB.


----------



## Zhongda (Jan 2, 2008)

*I am buying a ps3 - i need quick help*

So i finally decided to get one, and i actually bought one yesterday, a 40 gig PAL ps3. I was shocked to learn that it had only two usb ports, no disk reader and is not backwards compatible (can't play ps2 games with it).

Now i checked out the mnual and it said this console does not play ps2 format cd's, i checked out wiki and it says all 40 gig ps3's suck like that - now i went back to the shop and they gave me a full refund after i almost killed ppl there, so now i need to get a 60 or 80 gig ps3, preferabbly NTSC (UC/J).

My questions are:
-is there a difference between the NTSC UC and J, if so, what? which should i get and why?
-is there anything else i should be aware of before purchase?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 2, 2008)

All ps3's are region free so you shouldn't have any problems...i'd go for the 80 gig btw.


----------



## Pein (Jan 2, 2008)

Khomeini said:


> So i finally decided to get one, and i actually bought one yesterday, a 40 gig PAL ps3. I was shocked to learn that it had only two usb ports, no disk reader and is not backwards compatible (can't play ps2 games with it).
> 
> Now i checked out the mnual and it said this console does not play ps2 format cd's, i checked out wiki and it says all 40 gig ps3's suck like that - now i went back to the shop and they gave me a full refund after i almost killed ppl there, so now i need to get a 60 or 80 gig ps3, preferabbly NTSC (UC/J).
> 
> ...



ntsc plays ntsc ps1/ps2 games and j plays j ps1/ps2 games 
80 gig doesn't have perfect backwards compatibility but 90% of ps2 games will work with it.
60 gig has the ps2 chipset so it can play almost all ps2 games flawlessly since the 60gig has been discontinued you might have a hard time time finding one.
Oh and the guitar hero games for ps2 won't work on ps3.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Pein said:


> Yeah bluray movies are region locked


most aren't though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 2, 2008)

Pein said:


> well you didn't get any multiplayer games so what does it matter?
> unless you want to buy stuff



I know, but there's some PSN stuff I want too.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm putting a 250GB HDD in my PS3 this week.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got Ninja Gaiden and Gundam Target in Sight dirt cheap at GAME.

Anyone played those Lego Star Wars game's? 

Looks like it could be fun


----------



## Dan (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the 40GB one too. TBH I don't mind.

the thing with the two USB ports, I plug my MP3 player into my PS3 to put on save files or music/videos, and that never stays in my PS3. Also I charge my controllers but never at the same time. So I've never been in a situation where I need an extra USB port. And do you really need more, obviously more would be better, but not having more is fine with me.

Also about not playing PS2 games, I do think this is the worst thing about the 40GB one, but once again I had my PS2 for about 5-6 years and all my games I beat them about once or twice and really have no reason to play them again. Unless theres a game that will only come on PS2 and not PS3 which is highly unlikely your more likely to by the PS3 platform game. You could say "but you can't play the classics like GTA: Vice City/GTA: San Andreas." But even when I just had my PS2 I struggled to find motivation to play any of those, and I'm pretty occupied with the games I have now to even think about those, maybe you could say "oh your just saying that because you can't play it". But how many of you actually play your PS2 games regularly on your PS3. Also, to add something to this issue I can say now When I got my PS3 about 5 years ago I didn't play one PS1 game on it.

And another thing with the 40GB was your can't connect to your router wireless, I say this once again was silly seen as thought It was one thing that separated the PS3 from the 360, when it came to internet connection. I was forced to buy an ether net cable which just gets in the way, so in all fairness this is the feature that I suffer most from.

But yeah, the 40GB one isn't that bad, well from my point of view.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 2, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I'm putting a 250GB HDD in my PS3 this week.



This is what I keep telling people to do but they are not getting the message.


----------



## Dan (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't putting in a new hard drive require you to break the seal?

I heard if you break the seal you can't get your warranty if it breaks.


----------



## crabman (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh... no.... There's no seal under there all you have to do is take a flat head and sort of nudge the flap out. It's pretty self explanatory what you have to do afterwards.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been thinking of getting a PS3 soon too, for DMC4. <3

And which should I get, a 60gb one or an 80gb one?


I have no idea what games to get, either. I really like action-adventure games, so I've had my eyes on Heavenly Sword and Uncharted for a while, but are there any more that I should get? 

I also love turn-based RPGs like FF, Grandia, etc. ^^ First person shooters I don't mind that much, as long as you can play co-op and online multiplayer on it, so I was thinking of getting Resistance. xD

Anyone got any suggestions? =P


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2008)

Warhawk is good for split screen, but Resistance does have a cool co op story mode. 
60GB is the Best for it's BC.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 2, 2008)

Are 60gig PS3s discontinued at this point?  I know the 20s were.  So does that mean 40 and 80 are now in production?  Or is it 40, 60, and 80?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> I got the 40GB one too. TBH I don't mind.
> 
> the thing with the two USB ports, I plug my MP3 player into my PS3 to put on save files or music/videos, and that never stays in my PS3. Also I charge my controllers but never at the same time. So I've never been in a situation where I need an extra USB port. And do you really need more, obviously more would be better, but not having more is fine with me.
> 
> ...



*...really?!*

I was led to believe that the 40GB one is Wi-Fi out of the box. It's got a gigabit ethernet port but just doesn't come with an ethernet cable, unless you get the 60GB one. Are you sure it's not got wireless capability? That's a big fuckin problem for me.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 2, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Warhawk is good for split screen, but Resistance does have a cool co op story mode.
> 60GB is the Best for it's BC.


Yeah Warhawk looks pretty good too. :3

Is there really much difference between a 60 and an 80 gig though? Except the HDD space, of course. Does the backwards capability apply for backed-up games, too? Say something that was burned into a dvd-r or something?

Also, can you play PS3 games from a back-up in the memory without the actual disc being inside the console, like a PSP? Games always tend to be faster if you're playing a back-up, so I'm wondering. xD



Stumpy said:


> Are 60gig PS3s discontinued at this point?  I know the 20s were.  So does that mean 40 and 80 are now in production?  Or is it 40, 60, and 80?


Yeah, the 60 gigs are discontinued and replaced by the 80 gig ones instead. That's why the price for a 60 gig one was lowered so it would've sold out quicker, and 80 gig ones would only be available in shops, etc.


----------



## Dan (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the 40 GB one, tried to connect wireless, couldn't/


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 2, 2008)

The only version that lacks wifi is the 20gig...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 2, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Yeah Warhawk looks pretty good too. :3
> 
> Is there really much difference between a 60 and an 80 gig though? Except the HDD space, of course. Does the backwards capability apply for backed-up games, too? Say something that was burned into a dvd-r or something?
> 
> ...



None can play burned games, simply because most retail games are burned with some region detector onto the disc, and basic DVD's are not, hence them being able to be read as un-legit discs.

60 fully plays PS2/PS1 games and 80 GB emulates them, most of the time causing some issue with games. MGS3 for example, has a bubble of issues on a 80 GB.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> None can play burned games, simply because most retail games are burned with some region detector onto the disc, and basic DVD's are not, hence them being able to be read as un-legit discs.
> 
> 60 fully plays PS2/PS1 games and 80 GB emulates them, most of the time causing some issue with games. MGS3 for example, has a bubble of issues on a 80 GB.


That's kinda weird, though... I'm pretty sure I read something somewhere that the SwapMagic discs work on the PS3... but that might've been in earlier firmwares or something, which was eventually fixed when you update your console. =/

What about backed-up PS3 games transferred into the HDD? Is that somehow possible to make games run faster?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 2, 2008)

Wi-Fi is not listed on the 40 gig's capabilities, everywhere I've read lists Wi-Fi on the 80 gig, but says nothing about it on the 40 gig.

Could be wrong, but thats what most sites say.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> I have the 40 GB one, tried to connect wireless, couldn't/



You're either doing something wrong or your system is broken.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 2, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> That's kinda weird, though... I'm pretty sure I read something somewhere that the SwapMagic discs work on the PS3... but that might've been in earlier firmwares or something, which was eventually fixed when you update your console. =/
> 
> What about backed-up PS3 games transferred into the HDD? Is that somehow possible to make games run faster?



To my knowledge, the possibility of running backup PS3 games is a very very very slim thing to do by any means. I also would assume one simple firmware update would nullify the ability if it ever became readily known and available.

Some games offer install features, which streamlines loading.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 2, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Wi-Fi is not listed on the 40 gig's capabilities, everywhere I've read lists Wi-Fi on the 80 gig, but says nothing about it on the 40 gig.
> 
> Could be wrong, but thats what most sites say.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya, at first I thought it would be crazy if you could load your HDD.

I'm actually buying way more games than I have on my previous systems.


----------



## Pein (Jan 2, 2008)

why does no one here play warhawk,ureal tournament 3 or resistance


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> To my knowledge, the possibility of running backup PS3 games is a very very very slim thing to do by any means. I also would assume one simple firmware update would nullify the ability if it ever became readily known and available.
> 
> Some games offer install features, which streamlines loading.


That's too bad. It would be such a nice feature, but then again it makes it easier for pirates to get games for free if you know what I mean =/

I don't think that counts, though.  Don't you still need the actual game disc to be inside the console since it only installs parts of the game like, cutscenes, maps, images etc.?


----------



## Pein (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah the games won't start if there's no disc even if it's intalled


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya, you can't load your ps3 with games for free. 

And I play all of the above games.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 2, 2008)

is there any way to play imported ps2 games on ps3 without buying the japanese ps3.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> is there any way to play imported ps2 games on ps3 without buying the japanese ps3.



Nope not at the moment.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Not at this time.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2008)

I really wish they would update that, but at least the game I want will come out in the US.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 2, 2008)

Pein said:


> Yeah the games won't start if there's no disc even if it's intalled



That's why it's called partial-install. I have to say, Heavenly Sword is pissing me off. It takes 2GBs and there is still a 30-45 second load time when you die.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 2, 2008)

What the hell, i thought PS3 was region free. :/


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 2, 2008)

Frostman said:


> What the hell, i thought PS3 was region free. :/


Who said it wasn't?

PS3 is region-free, for PS3 games. ;-; PS1/PS2, and some Blu-Ray movies aren't.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 2, 2008)

What sucks though is that some Blue Rays wont play as far as I know.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 2, 2008)

What are the advantages and disadvantages of getting a Japanese PS3?

I'd be able to access the Japanese Playstation Store which would usually release demos and such before the North American version. But then they'll be in Japanese....but would there be Japanese audio/subtitles?

And about buying the games...do they have english audio/subtitles? the only japanese thing would be the cover design and game manual?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2008)

Naruto_Sama said:


> What are the advantages and disadvantages of getting a Japanese PS3?
> 
> I'd be able to access the Japanese Playstation Store which would usually release demos and such before the North American version. But then they'll be in Japanese....but would there be Japanese audio/subtitles?
> 
> And about buying the games...do they have english audio/subtitles? the only japanese thing would be the cover design and game manual?



You can access the japanese store on the english PS3 too. Advantages are playing japanese PS2 games. Disavage is playing english ps2 games


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 2, 2008)

*Plays Call of Duty 4 for the first time ever. Goes online and gets owned*  Game is pretty sick though


----------



## Zoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Naruto_Sama said:


> What are the advantages and disadvantages of getting a Japanese PS3?



Only advantage is R2 DVD/PS1/PS2.  Disadvantages are no R1 DVD/PS1/PS2 and possible region blockout/censoring for some PS3 games.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 3, 2008)

I was sure it did have Wi-Fi when I did my research anyway. The only differences listed between the 40GB and the 60GB model are always the same four: no BC, no Flash/Memory Stick reader, two less USB ports and no Ethernet cable. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 3, 2008)

Razesdark said:


> I feel that my PS2 games looks even shit on my PS3. Perhaps im just too used to the PS3 games. or the emulator is not quite there yet.
> 
> I havent compared the image to a real PS2 yet thought.



I bought GT4 second hand just to try it. Its definately playable. GT5 is so far away


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 3, 2008)

How's the DVD upscaler? Is the picture noticeably improved?


----------



## Pein (Jan 3, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> I bought GT4 second hand just to try it. Its definately playable. GT5 is so far away


Looks at GT5 prologue which arrived today  


Snake_108 said:


> How's the DVD upscaler? Is the picture noticeably improved?


indeed ps3 is my main dvd player it replaced my upscaling dvd player the image quality is way better


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 3, 2008)

Pein said:


> Looks at GT5 prologue which arrived today
> 
> indeed ps3 is my main dvd player it replaced my upscaling dvd player the image quality is way better



Its tempting to buy, but it feels like I'll be buying a demo.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 3, 2008)

How do you access the Japanese PSN :S


----------



## Segan (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought, PS3 would automatically play the games with 1080 quality?


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it just me, or does anyone else find that it takes ages to join a game in COD4 online?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 3, 2008)

Segan said:


> I thought, PS3 would automatically play the games with 1080 quality?



If the game supports 1080p then it will



maximilyan said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else find that it takes ages to join a game in COD4 online?



Not really if it goes to hosting I reset and it takes 1 minute or 2 to join a game normally


----------



## Zoe (Jan 3, 2008)

Naruto_Sama said:


> How do you access the Japanese PSN :S


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh well you'll have to forgive me then.

Best Buy and stores of the like need to really update their information then


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 3, 2008)

COD4 Has been taking over my life.. i'm finnally getting the hang of it.. and loving it even more.. who here plays it?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 3, 2008)

anyone wants to try me in Tekken later?

add G-Birkin

//Birkin


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 3, 2008)

Tifa, i could have sworn i sent you a friend request.. you declined didnt you


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 3, 2008)

I accepted.

I've even sent you messages lol.


----------



## Pein (Jan 4, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> Its tempting to buy, but it feels like I'll be buying a demo.



Not if you love gran turismo


----------



## Hi Im God (Jan 4, 2008)

Arg.  I spend an hour trying to update CoD4 lastnight since I havn't played in weeks.  The damn thing kept timing out and would say Fatal error!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2008)

Bugger, Target still has not gotten it in.


----------



## Pein (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssConsumerGoodsAndRetailNews/idUSN0432340820080104

warner bros goes blu ray exclusive


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 4, 2008)

I live in Scotland and am starting to save up to buy a PS3 but in all the shops it's just 40GB ones.

Does anybody know if/when the 60GB ones are coming back into stores?


----------



## Pein (Jan 4, 2008)

The 60gb sku was discontinued


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 4, 2008)

Pein said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssConsumerGoodsAndRetailNews/idUSN0432340820080104
> 
> warner bros goes blu ray exclusive



So much for the "Warner is intentionally fudging up the BD versions" conspiracy(Harry potter set having a HD-DVD, Blade Runner having the final cut on the disc that had the Workprint disc art, Terminator 3 having a 1080i encode for main feature...)


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 4, 2008)

Pein said:


> The 60gb sku was discontinued



?!

So I'll never see a 60GB PS3 in Scottish stores again?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 4, 2008)

Pein said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssConsumerGoodsAndRetailNews/idUSN0432340820080104
> 
> warner bros goes blu ray exclusive



I didn't see that coming, but I probably should have. I'm definitely leaning towards the view that the HD-DVD format will become obsolete in the short future, as opposed to a long-term stalemate between the two. It's definitely good news for buyers of Blu-Ray players, (the standalone ones) but might hurt the HD-DVD investors.


----------



## Vasp (Jan 4, 2008)

Mr.Pirate Ninja said:
			
		

> ?!
> 
> So I'll never see a 60GB PS3 in Scottish stores again?



Not in stores. The same thing is happening here in Calgary Canada, all I see everywhere is either 40GB or 80GB.

If you really wanted a 60GB, you could still try Ebay or Amazon or a site like that. Albeit, odds are people are going to jack the price up and you might have to end up paying more then it went for originally.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2008)

Pein said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssConsumerGoodsAndRetailNews/idUSN0432340820080104
> 
> warner bros goes blu ray exclusive



Well blu ray is better, only a matter of time


----------



## Segan (Jan 4, 2008)

Heh, I'm glad I got my 60 GB piece of PS3. Had to pay a lot, but I think, it was worth it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Well blu ray is better, only a matter of time


Only real advantage Blu-ray has is a slightly higher bitrate cap, and the 20 gigs  of space that won't matter much if they get those triple layer HD-DVDs out and about. And the fact that most movies only take up about 18-20 GBs using VC-1...

So in functionality, HD-DVD=Blu-ray.

I do want Blu-ray to win though.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Only real advantage Blu-ray has is a slightly higher bitrate cap, and the 20 gigs  of space that won't matter much if they get those triple layer HD-DVDs out and about. And the fact that most movies only take up about 18-20 GBs using VC-1...
> 
> So in functionality, HD-DVD=Blu-ray.
> 
> I do want Blu-ray to win though.



and blue ray has no compression.

Blue ray in my opinion looks a little bit better then hd dvd. But its barley even noticable.


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sure everyone who owns a PS3 wants Blu-ray to win.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 4, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> *and blue ray has no compression.
> *
> Blue ray in my opinion looks a little bit better then hd dvd. But its barley even noticable.



Blue Ray has no compression ay, well can't wait for that format to come out. Now as for *Blu-ray*, it has to have compression for the video or else the file sizes could end up as a terabyte in size. Blu-ray can also use PCM, which is a uncompressed sound file that is bit to bit identical to the studio master.

Both formats can fit TrueHD and DTSHD:MA on the disks, which are lossless tracks that compress the sound files like you would would zip a folder, and then the player has to extract the sound file while playing the movie, providing you again with a sound file bit to bit identical to the studio master*.

With your comment about Blu-ray looking better than HD-DVD, you can't really tell since

A. the movies that are exclusives to each format that you compare can have a variety of different reasons why one looks better than the other(director's intent being a big one).

B.The movies that are one both formats(Like WB movies), use the same encode...thus both versions are identical.

*TrueHD sometimes uses "Dialogue Normalizer," which makes the dialogue in each movie the same volume, which could make the TrueHD track sound louder than the PCM, and in turn may make people think the TrueHD sound better...it's not.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 4, 2008)

HD DVD is region free and blue ray is not ( and has more DRMS ,etc ) o well this does not mean ps3 is going to kick ass in sales or anything. 


Still in the end its bad to have two formats battling each other out all the time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't worry, at this rate Blu Ray >>>> Hd-dvd, this is why i didn't buy a HD-dvd player. That and it'll probably break my 360


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 4, 2008)

Universal will probably go neutral soon now as well, as for paramount if they have a clause in their contract they might be selling blu-ray discs or they might have to wait until their contract runs out, I always knew Bluray would be the superior format and ultimately win


EDIT:





> Toshiba's Comment on Announcement from Warner Bros. Entertainment of Its Exclusive...
> 
> Toshiba's Comment on Announcement from Warner Bros. Entertainment of Its
> Exclusive Support for Blu-ray Disc Format
> ...



http://www.gofish.com/channel.gfp?gf...fid=30-1147931


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2008)

> warner bros goes blu ray exclusive


 Delicious. 



> HD DVD is region free and blue ray is not


 Ya, but it's got region friendliness, and region A has Japan and US. 

HD is so silly.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been enjoying Blu-Ray immensely on the PS3, and I'll have to say I won't mind if it wins out.

I really think it's only a matter of time now before the PS3 starts picking up. It's not some failure of a system (As I'll admit I thought it was for quite some time) so yeah. With Blu-Ray on it's side, and some great games coming (even if they may not all be exclusives) I see things evening out in the "console war" this year.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey is it just me.. or is anyone else having a problem with COD4 online.. maybe its because i switched form HD to SD.. but its not connecting me to any games.. been attempting to find a game for like 15mins straight now


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Blue Ray has no compression ay, well can't wait for that format to come out. Now as for *Blu-ray*, it has to have compression for the video or else the file sizes could end up as a terabyte in size. Blu-ray can also use PCM, which is a uncompressed sound file that is bit to bit identical to the studio master.
> 
> Both formats can fit TrueHD and DTSHD:MA on the disks, which are lossless tracks that compress the sound files like you would would zip a folder, and then the player has to extract the sound file while playing the movie, providing you again with a sound file bit to bit identical to the studio master*.
> 
> ...



One of the reason it does not have a compressor is because a ps3 cant decompress data and play a game at the same time. 

But looking at both during the same scenes you can see a minute differance. It really doesnt matter.

I just hope blue ray wins soon i dont wanna wait for shit man.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2008)

WB will support HD DVD untill May. 

I agree a quick death would be nice. 


> We were particularly disappointed that this decision was made in spite of the significant momentum HD DVD has gained in the US market as well as other regions in 2007.


 lol toshiba


oh, and I heard the bulk of the physical porn industry when blu some time ago.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 5, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> One of the reason it does not have a compressor is because a ps3 cant decompress data and play a game at the same time.


It's written on the side of the PS3 that it can use TrueHD...which is compressed.I don't know what the fuck you are talking about, and I doubt you do either. We are talking about Blu-ray movies, not games.



> But looking at both during the same scenes you can see a minute differance. It really doesnt matter.


Name some movies then that have a minute difference.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 5, 2008)

I have money. What should I buy?


----------



## Pein (Jan 5, 2008)

I dunno what do you like?


----------



## FinalEnd (Jan 5, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I have money. What should I buy?



Buy this game


ummm its not even out yet but Sears feels like changing that.. I know this is off topic but can someone check this and tell me if it is real or not.. Because Devil May Cry 4 isnt suppose to be out yet. but according to sears its out!!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 5, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I have money. What should I buy?


Movie or game? XD

Either way, it depends -- what are you into?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 5, 2008)

Game...........


----------



## Zoe (Jan 5, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> HD DVD is region free and blue ray is not ( and has more DRMS ,etc ) o well this does not mean ps3 is going to kick ass in sales or anything.



I've said this several times already in this thread.  The majority of Blu-ray (no 'e') releases are completely region free.

And supposedly titles are only supposed to be region-restricted for a set amount of time (restriction to be removed in further presses), but I don't have a source for that.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 5, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> It's written on the side of the PS3 that it can use TrueHD...which is compressed.I don't know what the fuck you are talking about, and I doubt you do either. We are talking about Blu-ray movies, not games.



Blu-Ray is needed, because everything in it is uncompressed for games. the ps3 chip cant decompress games while playing. While blue ray allows the files to not be compressed for games. (this is what i heared let me find a source for this)


> Name some movies then that have a minute difference.



300 looked better on blue ray. Minute differance. but im not sure what version of the hd dvd drive the 360 had, while the blue ray was the ps3 1.1 so im not sure.

The differences are nitpicking and pretty much can be contributed to hardware set up.


----------



## Segan (Jan 5, 2008)

I thought, Devil May Cry 4 comes out February 2008...?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> I thought, Devil May Cry 4 comes out February 2008...?



Comes out February 5th for America, February 8th for europe


----------



## Segan (Jan 5, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Comes out February 5th for America, February 8th for europe


YIPPIEH!

I hope it's a good game.

Does anyone know a very good site that rates games? I know only gamespot, but I'm sure, there's another comparable site.


----------



## Pein (Jan 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Don't worry, at this rate Blu Ray >>>> Hd-dvd, this is why i didn't buy a HD-dvd player. That and it'll probably break my 360





Segan said:


> YIPPIEH!
> 
> I hope it's a good game.
> 
> Does anyone know a very good site that rates games? I know only gamespot, but I'm sure, there's another comparable site.



I use ign,1up and game informer


----------



## Segan (Jan 5, 2008)

Pein said:


> I use ign,1up and game informer


And what do you think of  ?

Seemed like a good and reliable site.


----------



## Dan (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone use to gametrailers?


----------



## hypnotize (Jan 5, 2008)

Venom said:


> Does anyone use to gametrailers?



ign and gametrailers is the places I usually go to.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 5, 2008)

Segan said:
			
		

> Does anyone know a very good site that rates games? I know only gamespot, but I'm sure, there's another comparable site.



 are absolutely horrible. They can't write worth shit. The reviewers are unable to write properly. Grammar and spelling mistakes galore. Their review scores are either too low or way too high [e.g. Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3:  ... 9.9 ... Yeah Right.] 

 tends to give out excessively high marks for decent games. Take their reviews with a grain of salt. Read them for some in-depth info though. 

 Don't make me laugh. XD 

Go to gametrailers.com for some video-material, and collect info through numerous other sources for the bigger picture of what to expect. Take in peer reviews and you're ready to make a decision.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> are absolutely horrible. They can't write worth shit. The reviewers are unable to write properly. Grammar and spelling mistakes galore. Their review scores are either too low or way too high [e.g. Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3:  ... 9.9 ... Yeah Right.]
> 
> tends to give out excessively high marks for decent games. Take their reviews with a grain of salt. Read them for some in-depth info though.
> 
> ...



what about game infomer magazine?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 5, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> what about game infomer magazine?



Well, I don't use gameinformer as a source. I would not know of the quality of their reviews, it would be unfair to judge them.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2008)

Make your own review


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Make your own review



Most people use reviews as a means to decide whether or not to buy a certain game. Admittedly, making your own reviews is fine for judging purposes.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone else waiting for GTA4?


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 5, 2008)

Definitely. Althought I heard 360 version had more content dammit.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2008)

IGN would be the best, and Gameinformer is ok too.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 5, 2008)

Are most of new 60GB that cost less than 600 bucks a great deal?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Most people use reviews as a means to decide whether or not to buy a certain game. Admittedly, making your own reviews is fine for judging purposes.



Everyones different. I like to look at info, pictures, videos to decide if i want it. A score or someones opinion won't help make mine.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't decide games based on one review. But if the game has way too many negative reviews, then that games is "Fail" for me. Or, I would just rent it to bother and see how bad it is.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2008)

I was pleased to get a 60GB back in June for $500 (free for b day and graduation).


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 5, 2008)

Back in June? That's when 60GB was still selling with a price drop.

I'm talking about as of today. Is 60GB worth over 500 bucks?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2008)

I thought the drop was in July and ebay does not have tax. 
Well, I think it retains it's value from what I've seen.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 5, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> Blu-Ray is needed, because everything in it is uncompressed for games. the ps3 chip cant decompress games while playing. While blue ray allows the files to not be compressed for games. (this is what i heared let me find a source for this)



That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.  I would like to see your source.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Everyones different. *I like to look at info, pictures, videos to decide if i want it. A score or someones opinion won't help make mine. *



The very same way I proposed/advised as a means to make a decision in one of my previous posts. XD Scores mean zilch. 



> Go to gametrailers.com for some video-material, and collect info through numerous other sources for the bigger picture of what to expect. Take in peer reviews and you're ready to make a decision.



See? Same thing. 



			
				Dan Hibiki said:
			
		

> crazymtf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must admit, my first sentence ["Most people use reviews as a means to decide whether or not to buy a certain game."] was misleading, in that the message you gained from it was different than the one I intended. 

My previous post had only one purpose, to show you the difference as to what I posted and what you had posted. 

A review [where the content is obviously the most important part] is not used in hindsight [you suggested it as such, as a means to decision making], but as a presupposition to a decision. 

A review is always worth reading, despite the grade a game was given! Most people use the info reviews provide when they have to decide whether or not to buy a certain game. At least, I hope it's most. XD This message I failed to bring forward clearly, as I thought the relation was clear. 



And, you said so yourself, everyone's different, some people buy games based on hype or high marks alone, which is completely nonsensical, but heh! Who am I to judge? 



			
				Zoe said:
			
		

> That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. I would like to see your source.



Ignore DesignCore.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2008)

Ah ok dan gotcha


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 5, 2008)

I need to read the reviews. Not just look at a number. I need to see what the game can offer and what are some weak points. Then I can see if it balances accordingly.

I think I got my PS3 60GB for $450 Canadian? I got it off of craiglist and at the time it still retailed for $600. Brand new in box btw. Oh and this was in March.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 5, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> Blu-Ray is needed, because everything in it is uncompressed for games. the ps3 chip cant decompress games while playing. While blue ray allows the files to not be compressed for games. (this is what i heared let me find a source for this)



Link please.



> 300 looked better on blue ray. Minute differance. but im not sure what version of the hd dvd drive the 360 had, while the blue ray was the ps3 1.1 so im not sure.
> 
> The differences are nitpicking and *pretty much can be contributed to hardware set up.*


Ay, since 300 used the same encode for both versions. And 1.1 just adds pip support, nothing that changed the quality of the drive.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 5, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Link please.
> 
> 
> Ay, since 300 used the same encode for both versions. And 1.1 just adds pip support, nothing that changed the quality of the drive.



Still looking remember i just heared of this so im not 100 % sure hence why im not posting it as fact.


----------



## Pein (Jan 5, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Back in June? That's when 60GB was still selling with a price drop.
> 
> I'm talking about as of today. Is 60GB worth over 500 bucks?



yes very much so


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2008)

I just got Cod4, how fucking long should it take to get into an online match?


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 5, 2008)

The call of duty servers are down and really crap for both PS3 and 360. It sucks but I heard someone say it's because of too many people playing online that they can't handle it D:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 5, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> what about game infomer magazine?



You have retards at GameInformer.

"HEY, CASTLEVANIA 1 IS ONE OF MY FAV GAMES EVERZ, YET THIS NEW PSP GAME, WHICH IS EASIER THAN THAT, IS FAR TOO HARD BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW"

Yeah, I kid you not, there was one review that IS that retarded.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 6, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You have retards at GameInformer.
> 
> "HEY, CASTLEVANIA 1 IS ONE OF MY FAV GAMES EVERZ, YET THIS NEW PSP GAME, WHICH IS EASIER THAN THAT, IS FAR TOO HARD BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW"
> 
> Yeah, I kid you not, there was one review that IS that retarded.



It was, but most of the time I like their reviews.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> It was, but most of the time I like their reviews.



Yeah i tend to agree with game informer then Gamespot and especially 1shit.


----------



## Vasp (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't bother with online or TV reviews. If I want to know about a game, I just rent it and see if I like it. If theres enough interest, then I'll buy it. But if it's pretty meh, then I'll just make the best of the rental. And if it sucks hard, then I'll let it sit there on my table until I have to return it.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 6, 2008)

1up are so pro microsoft it's untrue, their reviews are completely idiotic




Kaki said:


> I just got Cod4, how fucking long should it take to get into an online match?



1-2 minutes maybe ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 6, 2008)

1up still said the PS3 version of DMC4 is better


----------



## Dan (Jan 6, 2008)

This is what I'm planning.

The day DMC4 come out, Imma get Uncharted, COD4 and DMC4 on the same day.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 6, 2008)

Venom said:


> This is what I'm planning.
> 
> The day DMC4 come out, Imma get Uncharted, COD4 and DMC4 on the same day.



why would you do that? get them now and enjoy them.


----------



## Dan (Jan 6, 2008)

I start college on Monday and don't want to be distracted.

With that said I'll probably pick up Unchanted on Saturday.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 6, 2008)

Venom said:


> I start college on Monday and don't want to be distracted.
> 
> With that said I'll probably pick up Unchanted on Saturday.



U start college and dont want to be distracted. Just to tell you college is very very distracting.

You want to study but u also wanna go to the toga party with the drunk sluts .... its really hard choices.


----------



## Dan (Jan 6, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> U start college and dont want to be distracted. Just to tell you college is very very distracting.
> 
> You want to study but u also wanna go to the toga party with the drunk sluts .... its really hard choices.


Nah, college in England is different your talking about University.

I'm 16, I still live at home so college is different to what Americans know it as.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 6, 2008)

Venom said:


> Nah, college in England is different your talking about University.
> 
> I'm 16, I still live at home so college is different to what Americans know it as.



Ohh your in the uk. Yeah so college is like highschool for us.


----------



## Dan (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah meaning, I still need to study.

The problem I had before I broke up for Xmas is i'd rather play on my console than do work.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2008)

You can play all the games you want if that's the case.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 6, 2008)

Noooo whats going on.. "Unable to connect to Activision Match Making (Error 33). Thats what COD4 is saying when i try to play online


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2008)

hmmm

Well, here's a game list for 08.


----------



## Dan (Jan 6, 2008)

Some good games there, but not all are exclusive.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone know when Yakuza 3 is out? 

Definately planning to import it. 

08 is shaping up to be another good year for gamers.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

In jan I'm getting Haze and Burnout.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 6, 2008)

Same.. im definately getting burnout


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Haze may well be delayed. 

And the list clearly has the exclusive first then multis.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 6, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> U start college and dont want to be distracted. Just to tell you college is very very distracting.
> 
> You want to study but u also wanna go to the toga party with the drunk sluts .... its really hard choices.


I'm in college in the US. Look at my post count.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2008)

College isn't very distracting. Not if you go to college to actually learn. You do your work -> move on.


----------



## Segan (Jan 6, 2008)

Kaki said:


> hmmm
> 
> Well, here's a game list for 08.


So, 
- Tekken 6
- Devil May Cry 4
- Street Fighter IV
- Soul Calibur IV
- Fallout 3
- Viking: Battle for Asgard

are coming this year?

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes. 
lol yu got more posts than me.


----------



## crabman (Jan 6, 2008)

From what I've learned about college in the States is that it's all about
1. Frisbee
2. Longboards
3. Getting drunk
4. Getting other people drunk
5. Meeting other people (drunk)
6. Free stuff
7. Meeting other people who share you major (not drunk)
8. Getting an education

And regardless of whether or not you go to college to learn or not, you can't help but think you've seen that girl in your English class in one of those girls gone wild commercials. Which makes it very distracting to learn about the English language.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 6, 2008)

^From my experience it's an utter lie.=/


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2008)

crabman said:


> From what I've learned about college in the States is that it's all about
> 1. Frisbee
> 2. Longboards
> 3. Getting drunk
> ...


Guess it's different when you go to a city college. When i go no one is drunk, no one plays with a frisbee, i dunno what a longboard is, free stuff? I gotta pay for everything 

7 and 8 are the things i see most. 

Not saying your lying or anything i'm just saying how it is in the city.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> College isn't very distracting. Not if you go to college to actually learn. You do your work -> move on.



It really depends on the college you go to.  A party school can be very distracting.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> It really depends on the college you go to.  A party school can be very distracting.



CAN be. But with everything, it just depends on how dedicated you really are.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2008)

Fuck i need to make a jap account, how do i do this? Someone got a guide? it was a bitch to do it on the 360.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2008)

Just make an account and call it in Japan.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 7, 2008)

Graphics look like PS2.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Fuck i need to make a jap account, how do i do this? Someone got a guide? it was a bitch to do it on the 360.



I thought you made it a long time ago?  I can tell you now, doing it on the PS3 is even harder.  



Step by step on what you need to do.  If you do make it, add my Rockstar Sin jap account to your list.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2008)

lol it's not hard. 
I hope to get fight night and rumble soon.


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

Its not fair only last week japan got 10 ps1 games wtf is scea doing


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2008)

Ya, well if you have the games you can just pop them in. 

And the Ps3 moved 1.2 mil units over the holiday season.


----------



## Segan (Jan 7, 2008)

PS3 would sell more if they weren't that expensive...

If Sony is focusing on producing games, it might balance out.


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Ya, well if you have the games you can just pop them in.
> 
> 
> And the Ps3 moved 1.2 mil units over the holiday season.


playstation as a whole did impressive numbers 



Segan said:


> PS3 would sell more if they weren't that expensive...
> 
> If Sony is focusing on producing games, it might balance out.


so many wrong things with this post..........


----------



## Segan (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein said:


> so many wrong things with this post..........


What's wrong with it?


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> What's wrong with it?



First off of course it would sell better if it were cheaper everything does but thats not the problem because the 360 at the same price point outsells the ps3 every month. 
so if the 360 can do great numbers with the same price and the ps3 which does sell less and is the better value and both are basically the same price somethings wrong and its not the price.
Sony is and will continue to produce games just look at future 08 titles with out question sony has the best line up of 08 first party and third.

EDIT: just look through this thread for 08 games


----------



## Segan (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, I was making my statement without the upcoming games in mind.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2008)

They do have some 15 companies working on games, but I guess they didn't get enough people on them to push them out very fast. I don't need a ton but I wish there were less delays. 

It still could use some more 3rd party support. 

Oh, and the Psp and ps2 did about the same as the Ps3 in sales.


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

yeah ps2 is immortal that 10 year life span is believable when you have a 7 year old console pushing a million over 5 weeks.
psp is out selling the home consoles is cool too but why are there never any psp games in the top 10 with so much hardware out there?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 7, 2008)

Sigh.. I hope my psp arrives tomorrow..


----------



## Segan (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein said:


> EDIT: just look through this thread for 08 games


Seen that already.

But are the multiplatform titles also meant for PS3 games?


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

They are on ps3 right not everyone owns both so yeah they are ps3 games lol I'm hyped for dmc4 and dark sector and a ton of other 3rd party games.


----------



## Segan (Jan 7, 2008)

These titles are the most interesting for me:

Gran Turismo 5: Prologue
Tekken 6
Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy Versus XIII 
Devil May Cry 4
Dynasty Warriors 6
Street Fighter IV
Viking: Battle for Asgard
Soul Calibur IV
Fallout 3

But as for Street Fighter, I wonder, if the graphics are actually 3D. It still looks somewhat cartoonish. The trailer looked awesome, though.


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

watch this a special of sf4 it made me really want it


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein, where did you buy your hmdi cable at?


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

monoprice really cheap but same quality as monster and other name brand cables


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein said:


> monoprice really cheap but same quality as monster and other name brand cables



Online or in person.  I had to throw away my cable the other day.


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

monoprice is online just don't buy from retail stores they always overcharge


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein said:


> monoprice is online just don't buy from retail stores they always overcharge



Help me pick out with one to get.  My ps3 and the tv is very close.


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

6ft is good right?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein said:


> 6ft is good right?



6ft might be a little long but with that price, I'll take it.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2008)

You don't need to get the smallest possible. Give your shit it's own space.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein, I'm repping you again after I spread it more.  Good looking out.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 7, 2008)

Wtf is the difference between XIII and XIII Versus???


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

XIII and XIII versus are 2 different games based in the XIII universe


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Graphics look like PS2.



Yeah wasn't that impressed then again i couldn't understand a word so yeah


----------



## Dan (Jan 7, 2008)

HDMI cables are expensive, I thought they were cheap.

I went to the store to pick one up and the cheapest one was £20.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2008)

YAY! I just got Fight night!


----------



## Slayz (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein said:


> XIII and XIII versus are 2 different games based in the XIII universe



That and the pink haired chick looks WAAAY less emo than the dude from versus


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 7, 2008)

Naruto_Sama said:


> Wtf is the difference between XIII and XIII Versus???



XIII - Female Cloud is the main character
Versus - Some Sasuke belt 'n' zipper guy.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> XIII - Female Cloud is the main character
> Versus - Some Sasuke belt 'n' zipper guy.



HE DOES NOT LOOK LIKE SAGAY! 

Looks like an adult Riku.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 7, 2008)

My PSP broke  ...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2008)

That's pretty cool. I may get a psp someday.


----------



## Pein (Jan 8, 2008)

Paramount leaving hd dvd?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 8, 2008)

What is the latest news on Home?


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jan 8, 2008)

well atleast finally the stupid Blu-Ray vs HD-DVD war is over now that hd-dvd is dead


----------



## Pein (Jan 8, 2008)

Krippler said:


> What is the latest news on Home?



there is none


----------



## Hellion (Jan 8, 2008)

Dammit, that was one of the main reason's I bought PS3.  

Thanks Pein

Also because I had a feeling that Blu-Ray was the wave of the future


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 8, 2008)

Venom said:


> HDMI cables are expensive, I thought they were cheap.
> 
> I went to the store to pick one up and the cheapest one was £20.



haha sucks. i work at best buy and get them for 90% off!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2008)

90% you can't be serious. 

I hear LBP is slated for september.....shit. 

I'm going to check out the 3rd person UT3 mod tomorrow.


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2008)

evil_kenshin said:


> well atleast finally the stupid Blu-Ray vs HD-DVD war is over now that hd-dvd is dead


It's not dead yet. Just today I saw an advertisement for a Bourne movie on HD-DVD.


----------



## Vasp (Jan 8, 2008)

It may not be dead, but it's getting more and more one sided.


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if the HD-DVD format becomes a niche business. Somehow I just can't believe that Toshiba & Co. will be willing to drop their format just like that...


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if the HD-DVD format becomes a niche business. Somehow I just can't believe that Toshiba & Co. will be willing to drop their format just like that...



In buisness you cut your losses. if no ones making things for the format why bother producing it.


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2008)

True, but don't you think that Toshiba will look for a way to uphold their project that they invested in for a fairly long time?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 8, 2008)

Pein said:


> Paramount leaving hd dvd?



Well, if the move goes ahead the war will be conclusively over. Props for the news though.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 8, 2008)

Kaki said:


> 90% you can't be serious.
> 
> I hear LBP is slated for september.....shit.
> 
> I'm going to check out the 3rd person UT3 mod tomorrow.



Put me on about LBP because I really don't see the hype.  What makes this game so highly anticipated?


----------



## Pein (Jan 8, 2008)

The ability too make your own custom level upload it in a youtube sorta way really appeals to people especially the main stream.

Also paprika and tekkon kinkreet on bluray holy crap best looking anime ever buy them people I needs more bluray anime.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 8, 2008)

I think Gundam 00's official releases will be in Blu-Ray, too.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2008)

Ya, I would love affordable Blu ray data discs. What anime did otakon show in HD? I know Anime USA had a room for blue rays. 

Well, Haze should be out before march.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 8, 2008)

Well as of now the main good thing about blueray discs is the capability to store so much information.  Still though the quality is better but to SD but is lacking  in my opinion.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2008)

I saw the DBZ movie in blu ray, looked pretty nice, the colors looked alot better then normal dvd anyway.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 8, 2008)

Kaki said:


> 90% you can't be serious.



oh yes im serious. i paid like 18 bucks for 3 HDMI cables and retail price was like 220 bucks.


----------



## Dan (Jan 8, 2008)

Thing is I got this TV 2 weeks ago. lol

But I'm get a nice 50 inch 1080p for my living room.

So i'll probably take my PS3 downstairs and watch movies on that.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 8, 2008)

best buy here doesnt get 90% off they get it at cost.

Which means how much it costs best buy to purchase the product which for cables is usually 90% since they mark it up.

Those 120 dollar cables cost them 12 dollars to buy. Thats how much we got ours when our friend worked at best buy.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 8, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> best buy here doesnt get 90% off they get it at cost.
> 
> Which means how much it costs best buy to purchase the product which for cables is usually 90% since they mark it up.
> 
> Those 120 dollar cables cost them 12 dollars to buy. Thats how much we got ours when our friend worked at best buy.



actually, we pay 5% above what best buy pays...lol. so they make a small profit off employee purchases. but yeah, its a great deal.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 8, 2008)

staradderdragoon said:


> actually, we pay 5% above what best buy pays...lol. so they make a small profit off employee purchases. but yeah, its a great deal.



here they had no mark up just get it at cost.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 8, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> here they had no mark up just get it at cost.



no fair...lol.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2008)

Die hard was great on blu. 

Link removed
Link for UT3 map, from Feel good inc music video.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone know what  time of day PS Store updates?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2008)

Isn't it Thursday? 

edit: Oh wait today is Thursday.


----------



## Pein (Jan 10, 2008)

Europe content is up at about 7PM GMT and North America content is up at about 7PM EST.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 10, 2008)

Lol, so Europe updates first?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 10, 2008)

Ya, it better be a good one too.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

Pein said:


> Europe content is up at about 7PM GMT and North America content is up at about 7PM EST.


Why does Europe get it first????  They don't play as much as the people in the US do.  We should get it first.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 10, 2008)

Vegeta said:


> Why does Europe get it first????  They don't play as much as the people in the US do.  We should get it first.



Maybe because they get shafted with everything else.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 10, 2008)

The GT5 demo is still in the store?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2008)

^ Yes sin it is.


About the europe thing.. Europe is the "testing" ground so if anything bad happens on updates, then they can hold off for the others so we do not have to put up with it


----------



## Dan (Jan 10, 2008)

Imma pick up uncharted tomorrow, anyone else got that?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 10, 2008)

I have it. I'm on my second play through.


----------



## Dan (Jan 10, 2008)

Is it good?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2008)

Venom said:


> Is it good?



Yes SIIIR.


----------



## Dan (Jan 10, 2008)

good good. Luckly I found a place to get it cheap. £32.

Most shops had it for £44 which is a crazy ass price.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 11, 2008)

How in depth is the GT5 demo? What can you do in it? I don't want to waste my time on a demo that you can't really do much with.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 11, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Maybe because they get shafted with everything else.


Ahhhh, good point.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2008)

Trust me, Europe don't get much things first.

And alot of people in europe play games.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 11, 2008)

Europeans pay more than what Americans pay for everything console-related. 



			
				Venom said:
			
		

> good good. Luckly I found a place to get it cheap. £32.
> 
> Most shops had it for £44 which is a crazy ass price.



Where you find it at 32 pounds?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2008)

Asda website has it for £32.99



I went in the shop today but they had it for £40, So I'll probably order it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 11, 2008)

Venom said:


> Asda website has it for £32.99
> 
> 
> 
> I went in the shop today but they had it for £40, So I'll probably order it.



"Usually despatched within 2-4 weeks" .. damn that's a long time. Safe though.

The cheapest price I saw before this is from Play, they're selling for 34.99 but they're quick to deliver. They dispatch within 24 hours, so it comes to you in two or three days at most. 

Link removed

I'm looking for CoD4 cheaper than 39.99.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2008)

2-4 weeks.

that is too long lol. thats well too long.

I might get it from Play.com


When I get my internet working i'll buy CoD4


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> "Usually despatched within 2-4 weeks" .. damn that's a long time. Safe though.
> 
> The cheapest price I saw before this is from Play, they're selling for 34.99 but they're quick to deliver. They dispatch within 24 hours, so it comes to you in two or three days at most.
> 
> ...



That's what I'm looking for too.  I should of bought it when it was 37.99 but I was too busy looking for a new cable.


----------



## natwel (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought europe got the console last, I know that game developers in the UK received their PS3 software developers kit about august last year. The time when some PS3 games were already out.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2008)

natwel said:


> I thought europe got the console last, I know that game developers in the UK received their PS3 software developers kit about august last year. The time when some PS3 games were already out.



That is correct.  Europe did get it last.


----------



## Pein (Jan 11, 2008)

The super stardust hd update officially makes sshd the best two stick ever


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2008)

Pein said:


> The super stardust hd update officially makes sshd the best two stick ever



What type of game is it?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 11, 2008)

A two stick 2d shooter. My friend works out the video rental pace, so somehow he snaged a free Uncharted. 

And CoD is a good game, do you need to get it for less than 40?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, when I get my cable, I'm going to buy SSHD.  It's only 10 dollars, right?


----------



## Pein (Jan 11, 2008)

I bought it at 8 I think then they jacked up the price when it got good reviews and theres a demo now


----------



## crabman (Jan 11, 2008)

For those of you with CoD4. Does the game support mouse and keyboard? I know Unreal does so I was wondering if Call of Duty will have the same thing.


----------



## Pein (Jan 11, 2008)

no it doesn't support k/m


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2008)

*RESISTANCE 2*


End



> I just got my latest GameInformer and its cover feature is Resistance 2!!!!!!
> 
> Checking it out now... will update. (didn't see this on first two pages so assumed it hasn't been posted)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pein (Jan 11, 2008)

resistance 2 sounds better then every other fps ever and this news warrants a thread name change


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2008)

YES! Can't wait


----------



## Segan (Jan 11, 2008)

What's the deal with Resistance? I don't like FPS shooters at all, but the quote above made me curious...


----------



## Pein (Jan 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> What's the deal with Resistance? I don't like FPS shooters at all, but the quote above made me curious...



crazy but cool weapons,deep campaign mode and some of the best and lag free console multi player


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 11, 2008)

Resistance 2 seems better than any fps out there. Resistance 1 was a major seller and 2's much better?

Hell bring the shit on.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 11, 2008)

Can someone post the pics here I can't see them

EDIT: Nvm got them


----------



## Cirus (Jan 11, 2008)

That is interesting for the new game.  It seems much better then the original.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> What's the deal with Resistance? I don't like FPS shooters at all, but the quote above made me curious...



Good story *Yes i know it's rare in a Shooter*, cool guns, and alot of fun multiplayer. Resistance 1 was great, 2 seems even better.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 11, 2008)

Pein said:


> *resistance 2 sounds better then every other fps ever* and this news warrants a thread name change


I want to flame you so badly right now, but I won't.  That is just a very lame thing to say.


----------



## Segan (Jan 11, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I want to flame you so badly right now, but I won't.  That is just a very lame thing to say.


It would be stupid to flame anyway, no matter what the reason is.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 11, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I want to flame you so badly right now, but I won't.  That is just a very lame thing to say.



If you've read the details and seen the screens which are in game, I'm pretty sure it will be a big contender for GOTY along with mgs 4 and killzone 2


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> If you've read the details and seen the screens which are in game, I'm pretty sure it will be a big contender for GOTY along with mgs 4 and killzone 2




Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> It would be stupid to flame anyway, no matter what the reason is.


Yup.


UnblessedSoul said:


> If you've read the details and seen the screens which are in game, I'm pretty sure it will be a big contender for GOTY along with mgs 4 and killzone 2


GOTY is fine, but "better than every fps ever" is ridiculous.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 11, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> If you've read the details and seen the screens which are in game, I'm pretty sure it will be a big contender for GOTY along with mgs 4 and killzone 2



It's only like the second week of january it's a bit early to talking about GOTY contenders XD

Anyone have any details or pics of the new Folklore Add-ons? Interested in seeing what the new outfits look like.


----------



## Segan (Jan 11, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> GOTY is fine, but "better than every fps ever" is ridiculous.


At this point, that's true.

Can't call a game the best of its respective genre, when it hasn't even hit the stores.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 11, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> If you've read the details and seen the screens which are in game, I'm pretty sure it will be a big contender for GOTY along with mgs 4 and killzone 2



Maybe for the PS3. But then again, wasn't Heavenly Sword a contender last year, and that game was pretty damn average? So yeah, most GOTY things on the PS3 aren't even hard to decide on, because there isn't much to look at. It will easily be given to MGS4, in a sweep as easy as Super Mario Galaxy taking it for the Wii. Anyone who expects MGS4 to have any direct contenders on the same platform are either pulling down the win level of MGS, or are hyping the win level of something else. One possible desire of mine that I hope could happen, which would actually give MGS4 a slight run for it's money, would be if Uncharted 2 gets released this year.

As overall GOTY, by that I mean not limited to just PS3 titles for PS3 GOTY, I doubt this game has a chance in the world and is just going to get SMOTHERED by other titles. Really, let me just name 3 games off the top of my head that have the momentum and fanbase to just destroy Resistance's chances;

- MGS4
- Brawl
- Ninja Gaiden II

That's not even scratching the surface at the huge array of games that have the possibility of coming out this year, which have the impression of fuckwin all over them.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 11, 2008)

You also have to factor in the titles no one even knows about yet. It's just way to early to be giving it to any game let alone something we've just heard details about.

I'm also hoping for Uncharted 2 but i seriously doubt our chances


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Maybe for the PS3. But then again, wasn't Heavenly Sword a contender last year, and that game was pretty damn average? So yeah, most GOTY things on the PS3 aren't even hard to decide on, because there isn't much to look at. It will easily be given to MGS4, in a sweep as easy as Super Mario Galaxy taking it for the Wii. Anyone who expects MGS4 to have any direct contenders on the same platform are either pulling down the win level of MGS, or are hyping the win level of something else. One possible desire of mine that I hope could happen, which would actually give MGS4 a slight run for it's money, would be if Uncharted 2 gets released this year.
> 
> As overall GOTY, by that I mean not limited to just PS3 titles for PS3 GOTY, I doubt this game has a chance in the world and is just going to get SMOTHERED by other titles. Really, let me just name 3 games off the top of my head that have the momentum and fanbase to just destroy Resistance's chances;
> 
> ...



MGS4 is a given due to it's style, graphics and story, brawl I'm not interested in toy pokemon trying to knock each other out of a arena so that's a no from me, NG 2 well it's nothing compared to dmc4 so yeah..


----------



## Amuro (Jan 11, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> MGS4 is a given due to it's style, graphics and story, brawl I'm not interested in toy pokemon trying to knock each other out of a arena so that's a no from me, *NG 2 well it's nothing compared to dmc4 so yeah..*




 seriously..........


I am a huge DMC tard but i even i can spot fault at this statement.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 11, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> brawl I'm not interested in toy pokemon trying to knock each other out of a arena so that's a no from me, NG 2 well it's nothing compared to dmc4 so yeah..



I almost felt like I fell into a reverse vortex there. Uh...did you call Brawl..toy Pokemon? O_o.

And how can you say NGII is nothing compared to DMC4 when we've barely seen anything of the former? But, I won't even state my opinions on either game, in order to prevent starting some DMC vs. NG shit, which appears on a number of forums from time to time.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 11, 2008)

Hagi said:


> seriously..........
> 
> 
> I am a huge DMC tard but i even i can spot fault at this statement.





Goofy Titan said:


> I almost felt like I fell into a reverse vortex there. Uh...did you call Brawl..toy Pokemon? O_o.
> 
> And how can you say NGII is nothing compared to DMC4 when we've barely seen anything of the former? But, I won't even state my opinions on either game, in order to prevent starting some DMC vs. NG shit, which appears on a number of forums from time to time.



Well maybe it's just me but when taking everything into account from both of the games series, I prefere DMC and find it much better.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 11, 2008)

I can't even begin to comprehend how i'd compare the two. They cater to two completely different audiences IMO.

DMC i play for its awesome style and main character.
NG i play because i promised myself i would one day complete what i think is the most hardcore and [SIZE=-1]excruciatingly tough games i've ever played.

I mean when the first boss is solid you know it's gonna be an uphill battle[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]  [/SIZE]


----------



## Pein (Jan 11, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I want to flame you so badly right now, but I won't.  That is just a very lame thing to say.



I forgot to put in console but go ahead flame me I don't care


----------



## Segan (Jan 11, 2008)

Does NG mean Ninja Gaiden: Sigma?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2008)

I should finish this video. MGS fans should know this song thats in there ( its roughly 5 mins long the song).  I only did the opener for this video and have yet to complete it  

new shippuuden ending


----------



## Pein (Jan 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> Does NG mean Ninja Gaiden: Sigma?



yeah ninja gaiden


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 12, 2008)

Hagi said:


> I mean when the first boss is solid you know it's gonna be an uphill battle[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]  [/SIZE]



You run up a wall and press Triangle/Y.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 12, 2008)

You really gotta hand it to Insomniac.  I think they're consistently going to be the studio to set the bar for PS3 (and next-gen overall?) development.

Naughty Dog is up there, but I've read that they're supposedly sticking to one IP per generation


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 12, 2008)

So I bought Stranglehold.


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2008)

Heard, it wasn't all that good...


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 12, 2008)

It's a fun timewaster.


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2008)

It is? Did you already play it?


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 12, 2008)

Meh Still waiting for gt 5 come out. ANd let's import the dual shock triple and prologue because the release of those in europe is so slow !


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2008)

Didn't it have the Dualshock Triple in store when you bought PS3 console? The salesman recommendet it to me, so I bought two pieces of it.

Guess, I'm really lucky, got PS3 60GB plus two Dualshock Triple controllers.


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 12, 2008)

Nope they are not yet available here in The Netherlands !!!


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 12, 2008)

Segan said:


> Didn't it have the Dualshock Triple in store when you bought PS3 console? The salesman recommendet it to me, so I bought two pieces of it.
> 
> Guess, I'm really lucky, got PS3 60GB plus two Dualshock Triple controllers.



When you bought yours, the store already had the Dual Shock 3?  Where do you live at?


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2008)

I live at Switzerland.

It was last November I bought PS3 (60 GB was almost sold out at that point) and the store had imported japanese Dualshock 3 (the ones with ceramic white). I thought, the design looked pretty damn cool, so I bought it. Was expensive, though.

I think, in US dollars, it would be around 90 dollars price per piece. Though, not much more expensive than if you bought the regular wireless Sixaxis controller (around 80 or less).


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm about to order mines for 54.99 today.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 12, 2008)

Yer...I'm gonna just step in here despite the conversation going on and thank anyone who was recommending Uncharted as a game to add to your collection, because I'm batshit retarded at picking games myself  Played through it nearly four times now. Game is brilliant, putting aside the whole "true mystery of El Dorado" bullcrap, which thankfully gets swept back under the rug as quickly as it got out.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 12, 2008)

> As overall GOTY, by that I mean not limited to just PS3 titles for PS3 GOTY


 I generally thought GOTY was limited to non PC games. 

Resistance 2 is sounding pretty cool, it did need split screen online, but the first one had like no competition. 

As far as brawl, ya if I needed more mario, zelda, sonic, and pokemon I'd have gotten a wii or GC. Unfortunately I got my fill years ago.


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2008)

By the way, what's the difference between Gran Turismo 5 and Gran Turismo 5: Prologue?


----------



## Dan (Jan 12, 2008)

I swear Prologue is a pre-release, as in its not the full game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 12, 2008)

Venom said:


> I swear Prologue is a pre-release, as in its not the full game.



You are correct. Prologue simply is a glorified demo with some extras.


----------



## Naruto12805 (Jan 12, 2008)

Kaki said:


> I generally thought GOTY was limited to non PC games.
> 
> *Resistance 2 is sounding pretty cool*, it did need split screen online, but the first one had like no competition.
> 
> As far as brawl, ya if I needed more mario, zelda, sonic, and pokemon I'd have gotten a wii or GC. Unfortunately I got my fill years ago.



did you just say sounding pretty cool? resistance 2 is god!!!!! . i really dont know how i will pay for all these ps3 games that are coming out this year there are just to many exclusives im probley not going to buy many multiplat games aside from dmc4 and GTa4 and soul caliber 4 with darth vader , and a couple otheres. you see how i will be broke holy hell im screwed. I also own a wii so brawl probley be the only game i get for that this year


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2008)

Viking: Battle for Asgard got some cool pictures. Might be a game to buy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2008)

Naruto12805 said:


> did you just say sounding pretty cool? resistance 2 is god!!!!! . i really dont know how i will pay for all these ps3 games that are coming out this year there are just to many exclusives im probley not going to buy many multiplat games aside from dmc4 and GTa4 and soul caliber 4 with darth vader , and a couple otheres. you see how i will be broke holy hell im screwed. I also own a wii so brawl probley be the only game i get for that this year



I always love how people start calling the sequel to a medium quality game a godly game.

Just like killzone 2, its the sequel to a decent game and people act like its the 360/wii killer

I will probably buy resistance 2

I enjoyed the first one


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You are correct. Prologue simply is a glorified demo with some extras.


If so, then I don't understand why it's coming out as a game like other PS3 games.


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 13, 2008)

Killzone is Dutch that's why it owz!!!! 


Prologue was also released for gt4, it makes money because ppl can't wait for the proper release!!!


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2008)

I see.

I got the 60GB version, and I would like to know if I can save a PS2 game's progress on the PS3 hard disc? Or would I need a memory card for that?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> I see.
> 
> I got the 60GB version, and I would like to know if I can save a PS2 game's progress on the PS3 hard disc? Or would I need a memory card for that?



Yes, you can save your PS2 game progress on the PS3's harddrive.
The Ps3 will make a internal memory card for your Ps2 games.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 13, 2008)

Moondoggie, how do I make my PS3 recognize my p3t file from my usb stick?  I created a PS3 file and inside a THEME file, and it still doesn't recognize the file.


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> Yes, you can save your PS2 game progress on the PS3's harddrive.
> The Ps3 will make a internal memory card for your Ps2 games.


YAY! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone following infos concerning Condemned 2? Looks like it will be fairly brutal.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, sometimes the first sequel can be a big jump for a title. 

Condemned 2 is out march 11. 

The only games I definently am looking to get soon are DW6, echocrome, and SC4.


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2008)

But no Devil May Cry 4?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 13, 2008)

ok, I'll snag that too.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 13, 2008)

Soul Calibur 4 doesn't have Vader and Yoda together D:

The actual concept of a light saber being stronger than a sword will be broken


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2008)

I've bought God of War 1+2, but I haven't played with it yet. But it seems, that the sequel doesn't even seem to be supported by the 60GB model.

Anyone got experience with this?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> I've bought God of War 1+2, but I haven't played with it yet. But it seems, that the sequel doesn't even seem to be supported by the 60GB model.
> 
> Anyone got experience with this?



I beat it on my 60 GB model....

GOW2 is the bomb.


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I beat it on my 60 GB model....
> 
> GOW2 is the bomb.


So it does work? On both european and american versions of the 60GB models?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 13, 2008)

It does on the US, the upscaling is pretty good.


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2008)

Would the european version be the same as the american one?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 13, 2008)

I would hope but there was a time gap between the two.


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2008)

I guess, I gotta find it out by myself...


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 13, 2008)

GOW2 runs the same as number 1 they both have minor issues for the euro version


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2008)

Kaki said:


> It does on the US, the upscaling is pretty good.



IMO, it's better to do the higher resolution trick on GoW2



			
				Gamefaqs said:
			
		

> High Definition Mode
> 
> This code is entered any time before the "Sony Computer Entertainment Presents" screen. The letters on that screen will turn purple if done correctly.
> Code	                                                    Effect
> ...


----------



## Pein (Jan 13, 2008)

Scared Link said:


> Soul Calibur 4 doesn't have Vader and Yoda together D:
> 
> The actual concept of a light saber being stronger than a sword will be broken



its okay yoda would have been broken anyway


----------



## Kaki (Jan 13, 2008)

It has both but they don't fuse or tag team. Still Sabers bouncing off rather than cutting off is a bit odd.

PS3 gets Vader and the box gets yoda.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone know if the remastered DVDs from FUNimation regarding DBZ Seasons/movies/specials is region locked? I was wondering if I should order one of them, any input?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 14, 2008)

They have a number of regions so you should be fine.

Now, stream PC games to your ps3.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeBtgPeul3Y&eurl=http://www.ps3fanboy.com/[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2008)

Now which movies exactly has been remastered? Their official site is not really tidy, and they don't seem to release chronologically, unless I'm blind.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 14, 2008)

It's the two brodly movies.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2008)

Alright, thanks.

So I take it,

the 3 (4th coming soon) seasons and the Blu-ray Broly movies have been remastered so far? The Bardock special and Future Trunks are also in upcoming I think. At least  says so.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 14, 2008)

Cool, I hadn't heard about the specials. 
The new sets are cool, but they are not quite on the same level as the movies, and they are PRESENTED ON DVD. 


oh, and PS3s only cost $400 now to produce.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 14, 2008)

How is a ps3 with bluray more reliable then a standalone player.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't say if it's more reliable, It's a hard call. I did accidentally throw a cushion chair at my PS3 and it fell 2 feet onto carpeted floor. If you have one you certainly don't need a standalone, and they both can get the needed updates. 

Well, I just got heavenly sword.


----------



## Segan (Jan 15, 2008)

Kaki said:


> I can't say if it's more reliable, It's a hard call. I did accidentally throw a cushion chair at my PS3 and it fell 2 feet onto carpeted floor. If you have one you certainly don't need a standalone, and they both can get the needed updates.
> 
> Well, I just got heavenly sword.


Such an awesome pic.

I recently ordered Heavenly Sword as well.


----------



## crabman (Jan 15, 2008)

Kaki said:


> I can't say if it's more reliable, It's a hard call. I did accidentally throw a cushion chair at my PS3 and it fell 2 feet onto carpeted floor. If you have one you certainly don't need a standalone, and they both can get the needed updates.



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=4CTy7Nx0oPI[/YOUTUBE]

I was actually really surprised by how sturdy the PS3 is. It didn't survive, but I'd say it held up pretty well considering.


----------



## Segan (Jan 15, 2008)

Man, this hurts...how can they smash a PS3? :/


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 15, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> How is a ps3 with bluray more reliable then a standalone player.



Because it's future proof and can always be updated unlike the earlier blu-ray players which can't play profile 2.0


----------



## Segan (Jan 15, 2008)

Kaki said:


> oh, and PS3s only cost $400 now to produce.


And what do 360 and Wii cost now?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> How is a ps3 with bluray more reliable then a standalone player.



The PS3 is definitely the most reliable Blu-Ray player to invest in. Basically, whenever new features are released by the Blu-Ray camp, the older standalone players won't be able to access many of them, e.g. picture-in-picture since it's not something that can be added with a firmware or software upgrade, while the PS3 contains all the necessary hardware and can also obviously upgrade in firmware and software. 

Profile 2.0 aka BD Live (to be released later this year) won't be available in the current standalone players. You don't have to worry about anything like that with the PS3 because every unit has online access as mandatory. 



			
				Segan said:
			
		

> And what do 360 and Wii cost now?



The 360 has probably cost less than $400 for over a year now. Not surprising, with no HD playback it shouldn't cost close to a PS3. The Wii must cost peanuts to produce. They're using previous-gen technology and (no matter what they say) are marketing it as a next-gen console. Nintendo actually exploit consumers more than anyone else but most people are short-sighted by the nominal values and think Nintendo are being generous. 

Now for something unrelated but amusing - [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=friS4OOcdgQ[/YOUTUBE] A parody of a Hitler movie about the 'downfall of HD-DVD'.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 15, 2008)

lol blu won. 

Also, wii's tech is ok because it does have smoother graphics and the DS and psp are current gen.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 15, 2008)

Snake, what's your PSN Name?


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 15, 2008)

Kaki said:


> lol blu won.
> 
> Also, wii's tech is ok because it does have smoother graphics and the DS and psp are current gen.



current gen for handhelds. not consoles.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 15, 2008)

> A parody of a Hitler movie about the 'downfall of HD-DVD'.


That vid sucked. I thought it was supposed to be funny, but all I got was a bunch of "Blu-ray is teh PWNZOR! HD-DVD is SHIT.TOSHIBA and MICROSOFT are a BUNCH OF DICKDIVERS!"

bleh.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> That vid sucked. I thought it was supposed to be funny, but all I got was a bunch of "Blu-ray is teh PWNZOR! HD-DVD is SHIT.TOSHIBA and MICROSOFT are a BUNCH OF DICKDIVERS!"
> 
> bleh.



I found it funny especially the blades of glory part, but I guess you need to be up to date/interested on the format wars to find it funny


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 15, 2008)

Kaki said:


> lol blu won.
> 
> Also, wii's tech is ok because it does have smoother graphics and the DS and psp are current gen.



The DS & the PSP are in the handheld market. I hear what you're saying about the Wii, even though the graphics are floating around Xbox standard; but the fact that Nintendo have made profit on each unit from day one speaks volumes about the mark-up they're putting on it. 



			
				SINcredible said:
			
		

> Snake, what's your PSN Name?



The store I ordered it from is fucking me around. I was supposed to get it last Tuesday, but they still haven't delivered. Still, I'm trying to buy up accessories and games/movies if I see a good deal. 



			
				Vonocourt said:
			
		

> That vid sucked. I thought it was supposed to be funny, but all I got was a bunch of "Blu-ray is teh PWNZOR! HD-DVD is SHIT.TOSHIBA and MICROSOFT are a BUNCH OF DICKDIVERS!"
> 
> bleh.



Did you watch the whole thing? I can't imagine how you got those opinions from the video, but maybe your sense of humor works differently to the majority. That video is a sort of template for anything that failed, like a running gag on Youtube .. it's not supposed to be taken deadly seriously. But like the guy above said, it'll probably only be funny to people who've been following this format war for a while.


----------



## Dan (Jan 15, 2008)

I got Uncharted, Its a good game.

AI on this game isn't top notch but I mean when there 15 guys shooting you at once AI isn't really an issue.


*Spoiler*: __ 



One thing that'd be good is if there was a life bar, when your life is low the screen just goes black and white and when it goes back to full colour that symbolizes your life is back.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 15, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> I found it funny especially the blades of glory part, but I guess you need to be up to date/interested on the format wars to find it funny



Yeah, I haven't been following the war for awhile...I guess me defending HD-DVD in this thread never happened.

It's not funny because it's not clever, it's just stating recent news. It also seemed like a infomercial for blu-ray.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 15, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> The store I ordered it from is fucking me around. I was supposed to get it last Tuesday, but they still haven't delivered. Still, I'm trying to buy up accessories and games/movies if I see a good deal.



You can actually set-up an account before you get the PS3.  It's easier to do on a PC anyway.


(click on sign up)


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 15, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> The DS & the PSP are in the handheld market. I hear what you're saying about the Wii, even though the graphics are floating around Xbox standard; but the fact that Nintendo have made profit on each unit from day one speaks volumes about the mark-up they're putting on it.



Nintendo has made money on every system from day one.

There systems are made with such cheap shit they always make money.

Shit gamecube made nintendo more money on console sales then the ps2 did for sony (b4 the slim came out)


----------



## Pein (Jan 15, 2008)

Venom said:


> I got Uncharted, Its a good game.
> 
> AI on this game isn't top notch but I mean when there 15 guys shooting you at once AI isn't really an issue.
> 
> ...


what difficulty are you playing on?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 16, 2008)

Getting refurbished 60GB PS3 for about 500 bucks. 

Don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 16, 2008)

You gonna play a lot of PS2 games?  You might as well get the 80 gig with Motorstorm for the same price, plus it's new.


----------



## Pein (Jan 16, 2008)

yep and if you buy the new system you get the 5 blurays and warranty


----------



## Segan (Jan 16, 2008)

Why is Kaki banned?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 16, 2008)

Pein said:


> yep and if you buy the new system you get the 5 blurays and warranty


for 80GB? does that applies to every single 80gb that retail stores sell?


----------



## Dan (Jan 16, 2008)

Pein said:


> what difficulty are you playing on?


I'm playing it on hard.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 16, 2008)

Venom said:


> I'm playing it on hard.



Do you have a actual psn name?  Try and set it up on the PC and see what happens.


----------



## Dan (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah my PSN name is DanDaMan91

Is there a way to sign on online?


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey does anyone know if i can reset my COD online account?


----------



## Pein (Jan 16, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> for 80GB? does that applies to every single 80gb that retail stores sell?


yeah you just need your receipt 


Venom said:


> I'm playing it on hard.


really I thought the ai was pretty good on hard 


maximilyan said:


> Hey does anyone know if i can reset my COD online account?



nope


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 16, 2008)

that blows.. i was so shit when i first started.. so my rec sucks.


----------



## Pein (Jan 16, 2008)

You can always make a new psn tag just for cod4


----------



## Dan (Jan 16, 2008)

All round the AI is good.

But sometimes I've been in situations where a guy will run out of bullets and have to reload. Instead of hiding he'll reload right in the open allowing me to get a easy head shot, also sometimes when the baddies are hiding there head will be sticking out, again allowing me to get a free head shot.


----------



## Segan (Jan 16, 2008)

GOD DAMN IT!

You guys remember about me "boasting" about my PS3 60GB? Well, today I tried out the PS2 games on it, and
*Spoiler*: __ 



they all worked.

I'm so happy to be sure of complete backwards compatibility.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 17, 2008)

yello gamers

i got brand new PS3 40Gb and Samsung 40" HD ready LCD TV not to mention big black leather chair. i'm all set to enjoy my youth


----------



## Dan (Jan 17, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> yello gamers
> 
> i got brand new PS3 40Gb and Samsung 40" HD ready LCD TV not to mention big black leather chair. i'm all set to enjoy my youth


Your all good.


----------



## Segan (Jan 17, 2008)

None of those games will be supported by me


----------



## Pein (Jan 17, 2008)

Why both are good games


----------



## Segan (Jan 17, 2008)

Pein said:


> Why both are good games


If you say so. But I generally stay away from games with shooting elements. Though, Ratchet might be worth the try....it's a platformer, right?


----------



## Pein (Jan 17, 2008)

ratchet is more about the weapons with platforming mixed but its cartoon violence


----------



## Segan (Jan 17, 2008)

Pein said:


> ratchet is more about the weapons with platforming mixed but its cartoon violence


Well, I think, I got other games more suitable for my taste...

Though, I'm not sure, if DMC4 will be also partly a shooter game. The pics sure look awesome, and I want to try it out.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 17, 2008)

You'd do yourself a great disservice if you decide on not getting Ratchet & Clank. R&C is worth twice the money it's going for.


----------



## Segan (Jan 17, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Disgusting.


We aren't all saints, you know...


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 17, 2008)

imo your not a gamer if you spit in the face of developers by only wanting to pirate their games.


----------



## Pein (Jan 17, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> imo your not a gamer if you spit in the face of developers by only wanting to pirate their games.



same could be said for any media but I agree


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2008)

Ya, well I'm buying more games than ever before. However, I don't often pay for PC games, but I don't play them very often either. 



> I hear what you're saying about the Wii, even though the graphics are floating around Xbox standard; but the fact that Nintendo have made profit on each unit from day one speaks volumes about the mark-up they're putting on it.


oh my. 



> I guess me defending HD-DVD in this thread never happened.


You probably didn't enjoy it because it's true and having supported HD some you feel a bit like Hitler did in the video. It's a nice template anyway, I even enjoyed the "how to kill a brand" parody. 



> Why is Kaki banned?


I posted cute gay lad pic.


----------



## Dan (Jan 17, 2008)

Theres 22 chapters in Unchated.

I bought it on tuesday, I'm playing it on Hard and I'm already on level 18.

If I finish before next Tuesday I'm gonna take it back, refund it and buy a different game.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2008)

I didn't think you could do that, where do you live? I think it would be safer to rent. I'm getting a few free rentals from my best friend. 

Well, Heavenly sword was epic and awesome. Good ending too.


----------



## Dan (Jan 17, 2008)

Well I can say.

My brother lives at his university and told me to buy a game, I got the wrong one. and I'd like to return it.

there policy says if its within 7 days and you have a receipt its fine. and I've done all those.

I still need to get Heavenly sword.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 17, 2008)

HS was quite good,final boss fights were really cheap but kinda fun, just got oblivion.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 17, 2008)

Kaki said:


> You probably didn't enjoy it because it's true and having supported HD some you feel a bit like Hitler did in the video. It's a nice template anyway, I even enjoyed the "how to kill a brand" parody.



Too bad I was purple from the start.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2008)

Then it's good for you, Blu's win will accelerate the growth of HD media.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 17, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Then it's good for you, Blu's win will accelerate the growth of HD media.


Yep, all Sony has to do is get the PS3 to decode DTS:HD MA, or better yet let it bitstream HD tracks(if the hardware allows it).


----------



## Hi Im God (Jan 18, 2008)

Agreed, or come out with an affordable 2.0 player that does it so I can move to a SA.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2008)

BR 2.0 will come. Well, the audio only really matters to me when I get some speakers for my TV. 
Does your dual player support any of those codecs?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2008)

The cave bored me so I quit.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2008)

It's not that bad, apparently it's quite pretty when you manage to exit the cave.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2008)

hmmm, well I'm checking out the new motorstorm maps.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 18, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything about  being confirmed for PS3? I might be a bit out of the loop on it, but until now I haven't heard any "supposed" confirmation.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah there was rumours months ago, but just take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Dan (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I completed Uncharted, was good while it lasted.

No motivation to play it again on crushing level.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 18, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Does your dual player support any of those codecs?


I don't have a dual-player, I just used the HD-A2 since it was cheap. But I already sold it off for about $150 with a couple movies.


----------



## xzero1786 (Jan 18, 2008)

Posting this because its interesting info:

Weekly PSP sales catch up with DS in Japan:

translation script

Walmart to only sell Blu-ray?

translation script

Crysis coming for PS3 (don't shoot the messenger plz)

translation script


----------



## Dan (Jan 18, 2008)

I was having this discussion with sin, and we have different opinions on what is the best PS3 game out.

I said Uncharted.
He said Foreloke or CoD4.

What you people think?


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

Venom said:


> I was having this discussion with sin, and we have different opinions on what is the best PS3 game out.
> 
> I said Uncharted.
> He said Foreloke or CoD4.
> ...


Oblivion. That's what I think. But then again, I'm an RPG fan.

But DMC4 might change my opinion.


----------



## Hi Im God (Jan 19, 2008)

Uncharted.


----------



## Pein (Jan 19, 2008)

Venom said:


> I was having this discussion with sin, and we have different opinions on what is the best PS3 game out.
> 
> I said Uncharted.
> He said Foreloke or CoD4.
> ...



ratchet and clank or resistance


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 19, 2008)

Resistance was pretty boring after CoD4 the guns felt like toys and the AI didn't seem up to punch either. Also the environments were static.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, Warhawk and resistance held me over for a good while. 
I'm hoping to finally grab folklore soon. 
Heavenly sword and Uncharted are amazing.....and not nominated for GoTY by AIAS.


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Well, Warhawk and resistance held me over for a good while.
> I'm hoping to finally grab folklore soon.
> Heavenly sword and Uncharted are amazing.....and not nominated for GoTY by AIAS.


Heavenly Sword is said to be way too short. I hope, there will be a sequel with many new bosses, levels, moves and difficulty levels.

Then there would be a chance for a game like Heavenly Sword to be nominated.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't think games that only take a day to play should be discounted.   I know I will place alot of value on replayability when I get a game, but the academy should examine more merits than that.


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

Kaki said:


> I don't think games that only take a day to play should be discounted.   I know I will place alot of value on replayability when I get a game, but the academy should examine more merits than that.


I'm sure that the judges do that...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, they came up with Rock band, CoD4, Bioshock, Mario Galaxy, and the Orange box. 
How long is Mario anyway?


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, the game doesn't have to be long, but it obviously shouldn't be too short.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, they are close enough as far as games that take a day to play. 
AC is too short.


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

I took back Uncharted to the shop, They didn't give me money.

They gave me a £38 credit note which I will use to get DMC4 when it comes out.


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

Venom said:


> I took back Uncharted to the shop, They didn't give me money.
> 
> They gave me a ?38 credit note which I will use to get DMC4 when it comes out.


Why did you gave it back? Something wrong with the game?


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

No, I completed it and wasn't motivated to play it anymore. so thought why not cash in when i can.


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

Venom said:


> No, I completed it and wasn't motivated to play it anymore. so thought why not cash in when i can.




I think you were lucky that the shop even gave you ANYTHING. If I were the shop keeper and a customer came to me bringing back a game he bought before, just because he doesn't wanna play anymore, I would have refused to give anything for the game.


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

Well thats probably a policy which makes that game shop so popular.

On the receipt, before I bought the game it says.

Full money refund will be given if the game is faulty.
Credit notes will be give if the game is returned within 10 days.

I got the credit note, meaning they get there game back and I must buy a game from that shop. Thats pretty good IMO.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 19, 2008)

^Very smart loophole.  So if you beat game in less than 10, you'll get credit for another game.


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep.

So If I beat DMC4 in 10 days I'll take that back too.


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

Venom said:


> Yep.
> 
> So If I beat DMC4 in 10 days I'll take that back too.


Let's hope DMC4 isn't as easy as that...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2008)

You can beat any adventure or platform game in less than 10 days. That's the trouble for them. 

That is an intense policy. You get to rent whatever games you want (copy them if you want) all for free. Game rentals are usually less than a week. 
Thus, stores typically only let you get the same game, but store credit is plausible but exploitable as well.

If you really want to jerk them around, you could change games every 10 days like a free subscription.


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep, I want a real challenge.

level hard of Uncharted was too easy.


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

So you beat DMC3 in less than 10 days as well?


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

Nah, took me frigging ages to beat DMC3.

almost 2-3 months.

I got stuck on one level and refused to look at a walk through.


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

Venom said:


> Nah, took me frigging ages to beat DMC3.
> 
> almost 2-3 months.
> 
> I got stuck on one level and refused to look at a walk through.


DMC4 is supposed to be similarly difficult or so I heard...you up to the challenge?


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

For sure.

UK get it a couple days after US, 3-4 I think.

Is there an official date for when GTA 4 comes out?


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

Venom said:


> For sure.
> 
> UK get it a couple days after US, 3-4 I think.
> 
> Is there an official date for when *GTA 4* comes out?


That one was out a long time ago...

But GTA 5 should be coming this autumn.


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

No, Its GTA 4 I'm sure of it.

GTA: 1
GTA: 2
GTA: London
GTA: 3
GTA: Vice City
GTA: San Andreas
GTA: 4


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

Venom said:


> No, Its GTA 4 I'm sure of it.
> 
> GTA: 1
> GTA: 2
> ...


Ok, I just made a complete and utter idiot out of myself. When I read GTA I was thinking about GT (Gran Turismo)...

Either way, don't know, don't care.


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> Ok, I just made a complete and utter idiot out of myself. When I read GTA I was thinking about GT (Gran Turismo)...
> 
> *Either way, don't know, don't care.*


Don't you like GTA games


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

Venom said:


> Don't you like GTA games


Oh, I've heard of them, but the concept is not appealing to me. Especially not the attitude that the game is apparently based off.


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

Ahh, kk.

GTA's are my favorite games 

But the graphics are shocking crap. Hopefully the new one on PS3 is good.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 19, 2008)

Venom said:


> Yep.
> 
> So If I beat DMC4 in 10 days I'll take that back too.



You can't get all the juice out in only 10 days with a DMC game. If you're a SS perfectionist or a combo-gamer you'll need way more than that.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 19, 2008)

If Devil May Cry 4 is hard, or doesn't have an easier option I refuse to buy it.

DMC3 was so hard I just returned it D:


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

Scared Link said:


> If Devil May Cry 4 is hard, or doesn't have an easier option I refuse to buy it.
> 
> DMC3 was so hard I just returned it D:


Don't take the easy option.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2008)

Haze should come out sometime in spring.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 19, 2008)

Isn't it meant to come during march?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2008)

Ya, that's the way it seems. I thought Soul caliber would be out but maybe not.


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

When is Resident Evil 5 coming out?

This year, the games I'm defiantly gonna get.

GTA: 4
DMC4
Grand Turismo 5
Haze
Teeken 6
Resident Evil 5

Am I missing any must haves.


----------



## Akira (Jan 19, 2008)

MGS4 by any chance?


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO

how could I forget MGS, probably the game I'm waiting for the most. I hope it delivers.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2008)

GT5 will not hit the states in 2008, unless they plan to do a worldwide release. In japan its coming out this year ( but by 4th quarter) . The prologue will but I hope you all do not pay that much for a glorified demo.


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in the UK 

And I wouldn't by Prologue, only if it was like £10 or something.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2008)

^ Its hitting europe before america? mmmm, for some reason I doubt that. Would be shocked if it was the case though.


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

Nah, It would only hit Europe before America if the EU done some good business with Japan.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2008)

oh ya, game I want.....I think I mentioned. 
SC4, DW6, Haze


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2008)

There are lots of games for me to look forward, too.

Tekken 6
Soul Calibur IV
Street Fighter IV
DMC4
FF XIII and Versus

And some more...


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2008)

exactly  what games im waiting for and MGS4, haze and i hope that onimusha 5 comes out


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 20, 2008)

Question: Are the PS3 Store Demo's in HD? I've tried them with the standard A/V cable the system came with, and I'm about to get some HDMI cables. Just wanted to know if I should expect a difference in the quality of the demo's or not.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm looking forward to a lot of games, but mostly FFXIII & Versus, DMC4, White Knight Story, Last Remnant, SO4 and MGS4. <3


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2008)

Say, are the PS3 games region locked, or can I play US games on an EU PS3 and the other way around?


----------



## Akira (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure all PS3 games are region free.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 20, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Question: Are the PS3 Store Demo's in HD? I've tried them with the standard A/V cable the system came with, and I'm about to get some HDMI cables. Just wanted to know if I should expect a difference in the quality of the demo's or not.



Yes.



Segan said:


> Say, are the PS3 games region locked, or can I play US games on an EU PS3 and the other way around?



They're region free, but US games will not necessarily support PAL resolution and vice versa (HD is fine though).  Also, online servers may be locked to your region.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 20, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I'm looking forward to a lot of games, but mostly FFXIII & Versus, DMC4, White Knight Story, Last Remnant, SO4 and MGS4. <3


Oh my. 

Your taste in games in unbelievable.  The FF duo won't probably out until 2009 or something, but damn White Knight Story and the other rpgs would be able to kill some time. ^^


----------



## Kaki (Jan 20, 2008)

> Tekken 6
> Soul Calibur IV
> Street Fighter IV
> 
> FF XIII and Versus


 These games will come out in the summer or later the way it looks now. I'm mainly just looking at certainties until my birthday and the start of summer in May/June.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'm pretty sure all PS3 games are region free.




They are if the developers let it. Its a developers choice to let it be region free or not.

also FF 13 will not see a 2008 release date, going by how far the game is ( its not even 30% done).


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> They are if the developers let it. Its a developers choice to let it be region free or not.
> 
> also FF 13 will not see a 2008 release date, going by how far the game is ( its not even 30% done).



Still? That progress rate was said like early 2007.


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2008)

Say, guys, could it be that the percentage of Shooter games on 360 is substantially larger than on PS3 which could be one of the main reasons of Microsoft's dominance over Sony?

I don't like Shooters by myself, but it's obviously a very popular element in games.

Just something that struck my mind.


----------



## Dan (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep, FPS are coming in a lot. And most developers who make them get a lot of money.

Another thing is, with the 360 coming out a year before PS3 gave developers only 1 format to bring it out on.

Now all those FPS are arriving on the PS3 when 360 gamers had them when 360 first came out.


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, sooner or later it should balance out. PS3 is getting exclusive shooters as well, right? Resistance 2 is one, I believe. Are there other exclusives?


----------



## Dan (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, I feel it will balance out.

Also games like MGS4 will push PS3 alot.

Not quite sure about other FPS though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Still? That progress rate was said like early 2007.



Early? if you consider the tokyo game show early ( which its not). Plus they will not release a big FF game along side a dragonquest (9) game in japan nor anywhere else.


also MGS is not considered an FPS.


----------



## Dan (Jan 20, 2008)

I know MGs isn't a FPS, I was saying its a game that will help the consoles become level in sales.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 20, 2008)

MGS isn't an FPS lol..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Early? if you consider the tokyo game show early ( which its not). Plus they will not release a big FF game along side a dragonquest (9) game in japan nor anywhere else.
> 
> 
> also MGS is not considered an FPS.



Thought it was announced like last may or something, i remember reading it then. "We are at 25%" or something along those lines. Well i defiantly see the game coming out 2009, late 2009 of course.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh my.
> 
> Your taste in games in unbelievable.  The FF duo won't probably out until 2009 or something, but damn White Knight Story and the other rpgs would be able to kill some time. ^^



I'm a sucker for good RPGs.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 20, 2008)

> Say, guys, could it be that the percentage of Shooter games on 360 is substantially larger than on PS3 which could be one of the main reasons of Microsoft's dominance over Sony?


 No, they don't have the shooting dominance that you'd expect. It's due to the box coming out a year earlier and being cheaper, and that you can pay to play online. 

I remember it being at 13%, I wonder how accurate those estimates are.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 20, 2008)

There are a number of factors contributing to the 360's lead this generation.  The main ones as I see it are 360's one year head start, Sony's poor performance during the PS3's pre and post launch, and a not-quite-as-good software lineup.

Xbox also has Halo ;o which, as far as sales go, does make a difference.  As always, it doesn't really matter.  They will each do well in the end.  Sony has just had the roughest start.  Sony's situation is also blown waay out of proportion on the internet.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2008)

Omg yes, MGS4 demo in February.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2008)

Indeed, it's lead is purely caused by an actual jump start and the lower price (thus my best friend got an xbox last xmas but neither of us could afford PS3s). Halo is big, but not as big as waggling. 

MGS demo sounds nice.


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, I just hope PS3 comes somewhat close to 360 in sales over the course of this year. Plus, Sony should do some more marketing and possibly lower the price. What are the chances for that?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2008)

^ I doubt they will drop the price again. Maybe bundles thats about it. They lowered the cost of making a ps3 from 800 to 400 and they already stated they would not start making a profit off the system till later 2009. 

Plus for Ps3 to catch up to 360 in the states it would need to sell over 500k each month for the next few years and thats if Xbox 360 stops selling.


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2008)

Was the 360 also this expensive at the launch? And what made PS3 this expensive before the price drop?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 21, 2008)

Segan said:


> Was the 360 also this expensive at the launch? And what made PS3 this expensive before the price drop?



Parts and manufacturing.  Blu-Ray drives cost much more back then in comparison to now, the addition of PS2 hardware chipsets, architecture, etc, etc.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 21, 2008)

DS, Folklore is compatible with the Dual Shock 3?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2008)

I hear that PS3 is set to overtake the 360 & Wii this year. In the Australian market

But honestly, this is the make or break year for Sony. If 2008 goes anything like 2007, the PS3 will probably end up fourth behind the 360, Wii & the PS2. I don't think that'll happen though. If the Wii carries on this year anything like it has been doing already, the 360 and PS3 have a very slim chance of catching up in sales.



			
				SINcredible said:
			
		

> DS, Folklore is compatible with the Dual Shock 3?



Is Folklore worth buying?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 21, 2008)

Folklore is the one of the most underrated games out on the market.  It's that good and has a huge replay value.  I think 4 new Bundle packs is out as well, so you can find yourself playing with it for a couple of months.  You can't say the same for some games since you can easily beat them in a week.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2008)

2008 is the year of the PS3.


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2008)

Actually, I don't see either PS3 or 360 catching up to the Nintendo consoles. If Wii has sold more than both systems in 2007, then 2008 most likely isn't going to change that.

But PS3 may approach 360 in overall sales. If Blu-ray becomes the dominant dvd format, it might help PS3 even more since it's one of the cheaper Blu-ray players.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 21, 2008)

At one of the retailers I work at I have noticed that PS3 sales are going up and fast.  I rarely see anyone now comming in for a 360 anymore.  I figure that if this keeps up the PS3 will outsale 360 for 08.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 21, 2008)

Vegeta said:


> At one of the retailers I work at I have noticed that PS3 sales are going up and fast.  I rarely see anyone now comming in for a 360 anymore.  I figure that if this keeps up the PS3 will outsale 360 for 08.


That does say something for your area if true, but really the national and world wide sales figures don't lie.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2008)

SINcredible said:
			
		

> Folklore is the one of the most underrated games out on the market. It's that good and has a huge replay value. I think 4 new Bundle packs is out as well, so you can find yourself playing with it for a couple of months. You can't say the same for some games since you can easily beat them in a week.



I see. I checked out some reviews of the game like a week ago and Gamespot scored it a 7, and Eurogamer only gave it 5/10, but I enjoyed the demo and heard other people (on other forums) are liking it, so was wondering if it was worth buying after all. Now on the PS3 with games at ?39.99 a pop I'm doing a lot more research before buying .. I'll probably get it at 29.99 or something.



Stumpy said:


> That does say something for your area if true, but really the national and world wide sales figures don't lie.



The national and world-wide sales figures haven't even spoken yet for 2008. It's only 21st January, give it some time.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 21, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> The national and world-wide sales figures haven't even spoken yet for 2008. It's only 21st January, give it some time.


I was referring to the sales figures to date.  You won't see any major changes in this month, but eventually it will be much more of a close race than it is now.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2008)

> Plus for Ps3 to catch up to 360 in the states it would need to sell over 500k each month for the next few years and thats if Xbox 360 stops selling.


 Wow, I don't know about the number but I've seen graphes that show the ps3 sales being similar to the 360's. What do you say to those? Or maybe upwards of 500k a month is expected.....I'm not an expert by any means. 

Folklore is great, and IGN gave it a 9.


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Wow, I don't know about the number but I've seen graphes that show the ps3 sales being similar to the 360's. What do you say to those? Or maybe upwards of 500k a month is expected.....I'm not an expert by any means.


The graphs you are referring to are probably the overall sales figures. But as stated by Ssj3_Goku, 360 is pretty dominant in the US, so it will be hard for Sony to outperform Microsoft there.



> Folklore is great, and IGN gave it a 9.


It can be great or not so great depending on your own preferences. And the reviews from gaming sites will vary depending of how they approach games.

I use gamespot for my information needs, and Folklore got 7 out of 10. Not bad, but not outstanding either.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 21, 2008)

^That's the problem in itself, you said your sources are Gamespot.  I don't even have the time to explain your favorite source.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2008)

It's outstanding, if you have preferences you will enjoy it. A few things bugged me but they were not too big. It's not a shooter either. 

Fuck you for making me dig up the graph. 
Tell me what you think.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 21, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I was referring to the sales figures to date.  You won't see any major changes in this month, but eventually it will be much more of a close race than it is now.



And his whole point was that he thinks that the ps3 will outsell the 360 in 2008. So why would you refer to old sales that have nothing to do with his point?


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> ^That's the problem in itself, you said your sources are Gamespot.  I don't even have the time to explain your favorite source.


I'm afraid, I don't understand.

I already heard that gamespot is kind of like "shit", but I didn't really get to know why. I'm lurking through IGN as well, but it makes no better impression at all.


----------



## Dan (Jan 21, 2008)

I say don't use websites as your yes/no for games.

Let there ratings be a guide, but the ultimate decision comes down to you. The best way to see if a certain is right for you is to rent it and try it out.


----------



## Akira (Jan 21, 2008)

According to the latest issue of PSW magazine, we can expect an MGS4 demo next month:

Apparent confirmation from Metalgearsolid4.net:


----------



## Dan (Jan 21, 2008)

Cool Cool Cool.

I'll be looking forward to that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Folklore is great, and IGN gave it a 9.



Yeah, I coincidently read some of the lowest scores for the game which was a 7 and a 5 by Gamespot and Eurogamer. I didn't even (have time to) read the reviews then, and as usual Gamespot were more than a little inconsistent in their review having so many good things to say in their review and only giving it a moderately high score. I don't use any site exclusively anyway. 



			
				Stumpy said:
			
		

> I was referring to the sales figures to date. You won't see any major changes in this month, but eventually it will be much more of a close race than it is now.



You were replying to someone who was referring to end of '08 figures so I assumed you were talking in the same context. 



			
				Kaki said:
			
		

> Fuck you for making me dig up the graph.
> Tell me what you think.



That graph shows world-wide figures. Week by week the PS3 and the 360 are evens.



These are cumulative figures for American hardware sales to date. It's not nearly as large a gap as SSJ thought; the PS3 is about 7 million behind the 360. So if it did 500k more per week, it would only take 14 weeks to catch up, not a few years.

By the way, I'm in awe .. Wii Sports has done 600,000 more units in NA than GTA : San Andreas did on the PS2! 



			
				Fenrir said:
			
		

> According to the latest issue of PSW magazine, we can expect an MGS4 demo next month:



That's almost too soon. I was expecting a summer/fall release. Remember when Payton said MGS4 needs to sell a million on day one to justify it's PS3 exclusivity? That won't be easy with the fairly low amount of PS3 hardware in homes right now. People are gonna have to buy up MGS4 bundles to get those numbers, so it will *have* to be a system seller.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 21, 2008)

Venom said:


> Cool Cool Cool.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to that.



D, I'm not trying to play you but how are you going to play the demo?  With DMC4 coming soon, you really need to keep on complaining with Sony.  Have a rep with your router come to your house personally.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2008)

The game comes out in summer, the demo is ready for next month.


----------



## Dan (Jan 21, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> D, I'm not trying to play you but how are you going to play the demo?  With DMC4 coming soon, you really need to keep on complaining with Sony.  Have a rep with your router come to your house personally.


Belkin wont send someone to help me connect to PSN.

And Sony really don't know why it wont connect.

But I need it fixed, because when it comes to the point there I'm missing out on playing online I'm gonna stop being friendly on the phone.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2008)

Kaki said:


> The game comes out in summer, the demo is ready for next month.



Oh right. Is it normal for a game to come out a few months later? DMC4 is an exception then?

That's good for me though, I feel like I need to play DMC and the other good games before MGS.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 21, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> By the way, I'm in awe .. Wii Sports has done 600,000 more units in NA than GTA : San Andreas did on the PS2!



Considering Wii Sports still isn't available as a stand-alone...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Considering Wii Sports still isn't available as a stand-alone...



And the awe is over. I completely forgot. It's pretty stupid on VG's part to include it in the list of software in that case. It's like including the PS1 demo discs.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2008)

Ya, and delays are normal. Well, when you consider that MGS was going to come out much sooner it makes sense.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Wow, I don't know about the number but I've seen graphes that show the ps3 sales being similar to the 360's. What do you say to those? Or maybe upwards of 500k a month is expected.....I'm not an expert by any means.
> .


 360 is at 17.7 million world wide  ( as of november) PS3 did not even break 10 million yet.

In Ps3's first year it did similar to 360's first year ( however 360 was in supply constraint for 6 months) and gamecube first year.  PS3 will see sale increases but its not going to be in the 400 to 500k amount.



@snake
14 weeks to catch up?  Sorry but not thats not going to happen. Plus we do not use vgcharts ( well no one officially does).  360 will keep selling  and for PS3 to catch up its going to have to surpass its monthly sales.. Which that will not be happening anytime soon.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 360 is at 17.7 million world wide  ( as of november) PS3 did not even break 10 million yet.
> 
> In Ps3's first year it did similar to 360's first year ( however 360 was in supply constraint for 6 months) and gamecube first year.  PS3 will see sale increases but its not going to be in the 400 to 500k amount.
> 
> ...



lol. I'm not actually suggesting it will take 14 weeks, but according to your idea of the PS3 selling 500,000 every week with the 360 selling nothing.. the PS3 is approximately 7 million behind in America (according to VG, however accurate that may be) therefore at that rate it will take 14 weeks. I wasn't making that suggestion, but I was saying your estimate of -



			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Plus for Ps3 to catch up to 360 in the states it would need to sell over 500k each month for the next few years and thats if Xbox 360 stops selling.



- was vastly incorrect.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2008)

^ ah my bad, did not know you where going off that previous idea. Sorry for jumping on ya 


man my internet has been slow up here  ( I miss my fiber connection ) O well time to eat!


also one more question, are they updating the BC list on PS3? I heard of some update a little bit ago on kataku and was curious.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 21, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> DS, Folklore is compatible with the Dual Shock 3?



Yes it is. =)



Snake_108 said:


> Is Folklore worth buying?



OMG, I should cock slap you.  Coolest original game on the PS3 so far.  Loved it from beginning to end.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Yes it is. =)
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I should cock slap you.  Coolest original game on the PS3 so far.  Loved it from beginning to end.



Your mixture of insult/informative opinion makes it difficult for me to tell you to fuck off. 

I _was_ asking genuinely, as in I didn't know anything about the game other than it had some hype back then. This game is a little mixed in reviews, with some people complaining a lot about the repeat levels, load times, size of locations etc. (which I coincidently saw first) while now I've noticed most reviewers skim over these issues as though they weren't significant and are full of praise for the game. It's not nearly mentioned as much as PS3 exclusives like Uncharted, so it wasn't even on my radar until recently. 

Question - what's the going rate for this game in NA? There's a Amazon seller pricing at £24.95 (which is just under $50) but at that price I'm thinking it's gotta be imported, because it's going at £29.99 or £32.99 everywhere else.


----------



## Dan (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm in no hurry to purchase Folklore.

I'll probably get it when it drops to very very cheap. I can tell its not the kinda game I'll like.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 22, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Your mixture of insult/informative opinion makes it difficult for me to tell you to fuck off.
> 
> I _was_ asking genuinely, as in I didn't know anything about the game other than it had some hype back then. This game is a little mixed in reviews, with some people complaining a lot about the repeat levels, load times, size of locations etc. (which I coincidently saw first) while now I've noticed most reviewers skim over these issues as though they weren't significant and are full of praise for the game. It's not nearly mentioned as much as PS3 exclusives like Uncharted, so it wasn't even on my radar until recently.
> 
> Question - what's the going rate for this game in NA? There's a Amazon seller pricing at £24.95 (which is just under $50) but at that price I'm thinking it's gotta be imported, because it's going at £29.99 or £32.99 everywhere else.


LOL, it's all good.  I was just fucking around anyway.  I think Folklore adds an interesting spin to the action genre (I think that's where I'd put it) with all the folks you can get.  The story, while not groundbreaking, is presented quite nicely with the comic book panels and most of the time I felt like I was playing in one of those crazy story books I read as a child.  The gameplay is solid, hands down.  Both Ellen and Keats play very differently yet both are satisfying.  I will admit that going through the same levels with both of them can get tedious at times, but it's well controlled as all the experiences are different, i.e. bosses act slightly different, different weak points for the same enemies, etc.  It's a good guessing game.  Plus, I really think the gameplay has great oldschool action.  Throw in the motion control for pulling out Folks that was handled excellently and the game can get pretty tense.  Each stage keeps getting better and better graphically as well so there's never a point where I wouldn't say... "fuck this is awesome."  Plus, Sony is continuously giving it some pretty cool DLC (some free, most aren't) that are pretty cool (new folks, new costumes... especially for Ellen, yum).

I would give it a 9/10 after beating the game.  Good times.  There really needs to be a sequel to this game somehow because the sky's the limit with their art direction.  Give it constant framerate (maybve 60fps) and I'd be on it like white on rice.  And I think it's $49.99 now.


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2008)

Venom said:


> *I say don't use websites as your yes/no for games.*
> 
> Let there ratings be a guide, but the ultimate decision comes down to you. The best way to see if a certain is right for you is to rent it and try it out.


Of course not. I'm reading the reviews and looking up the genre first. A shooter or and action game like MSG can receive a full 10 in all gaming sites and magazines, I still ain't buying it. Simply because I don't like that kind of game in the first place and never will.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 22, 2008)

Folklore is definitely the best motion sensing game so far. Very responsive and accurate. I've completed the game but still striving for 100% completion which is yet impossible due to me having to get all dungeon trial rare folk which I don't know if people have got completely and the rest of the DLCs I haven't gotten.


----------



## Pein (Jan 22, 2008)

I've bought all the dlc for folklore I'm a sucker for the all extra content


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> Of course not. I'm reading the reviews and looking up the genre first. A shooter or and action game like MSG can receive a full 10 in all gaming sites and magazines, I still ain't buying it. Simply because I don't like that kind of game in the first place and never will.



I stopped listening to gamemagazines and sites after a friend of mine who works for OPM told me that they are forced to give good numbers to certain games or risk the developers not sending anymore review copies.

+ the fact that everybody just 9 and 10 every famous series, look at twilight princess.

Do want folklore.


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I stopped listening to gamemagazines and sites after a friend of mine who works for OPM told me that they are forced to give good numbers to certain games or risk the developers not sending anymore review copies.
> 
> + the fact that everybody just 9 and 10 every famous series, look at twilight princess.
> 
> Do want folklore.


Please give me an example of a famous game that was given a high score despite not deserving such.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2008)

twilight princess is a good example

it got hyped as the best game of the year getting almost nothing but 10's and 9's

while at most it deserves a 7.5


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2008)

Heh, gamespot gave it a 8.9 for GC/ 8.8 for Wii, and the others (about 17 reviews) were 9 to 10 easily. Not much difference, though.

What's your reasoning for your score?


----------



## crabman (Jan 22, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> twilight princess is a good example
> 
> it got hyped as the best game of the year getting almost nothing but 10's and 9's
> 
> while at most it deserves a 7.5



Yeah, as big a Nintendo fan as I am. I never really got into Zelda. Just didn't hold my interest. I even went as far as to subscribe to Nintendo Power just to get the limited edition Zelda's Collector's Edition game disc. 

I guess the concept of it looked pretty cool, but everybody except Link and Zelda looked butt ugly. Which was a pretty major turn off for me. 

Mario Galaxy is still a pretty awesome game.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2008)

, and the scores averaged to about over 9. If the majority of players rate the game this high, then the official ones probably weren't all that off the charts.

Maybe you just weren't suited for this game?


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone here beaten DMC3 on Dante Must Die mode?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tsukasa009 said:


> Anyone here beaten DMC3 on Dante Must Die mode?



Probably everyone who owns the game has beat it by now. Did you have a query or just asking for the sake of it?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> Please give me an example of a famous game that was given a high score despite not deserving such.



IGN's score of Jade Empire... 9.9 -__-


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> IGN's score of Jade Empire... 9.9 -__-


Gamespot rated it 8.4 (XBox, I assume?), the score out of nearly 7500 people averaged to 8.9.

Oh well, I don't really care that much. Scores and reviews aren't the world anyway.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay DMC4 demo this Thursday, I better go make a Japanese PSN account already. D:


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 22, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Yay DMC4 demo this Thursday, I better go make a Japanese PSN account already. D:



How do you know for certain?


----------



## Pein (Jan 22, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> How do you know for certain?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 22, 2008)

^Lost in translation but I believe you.


----------



## Pein (Jan 22, 2008)

it says the demo is available thursday but only on japanese 360's


----------



## crabman (Jan 22, 2008)

Anybody with the Orange Box wanna add me on their buddy list?

Or if you wanna just add me to your buddy list...

crabman484

Need someone who actually understands what the word "team" actually means.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't have a Japanese/NA PSN account and honestly not bothered if I have to wait a few more days for the demo. But is it out on the PS3 Store on Thursday or XBL? It would have a very underwhelming reception if it was out on Japanese 360's before Japanese PS3's.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 22, 2008)

Pein said:


> it says the demo is available thursday but only on japanese 360's



That link says it's available for both hardwares.


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2008)

Just wait for the full release, guys.


----------



## Akira (Jan 22, 2008)

@SINcredible
Check the DMC4 updates thread.


----------



## Pein (Jan 22, 2008)

Zoe said:


> That link says it's available for both hardwares.



I was going off a trans from babelfish 
anyway the demo will be out hero on thursday on psn


----------



## Kaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Is killzone coming out before june?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 22, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Is killzone coming out?


Fixed? 

Nah, really no one has a clue.  Expect more info soon though.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 22, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Is killzone coming out before june?



If it isn't, then it's being sent to die.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Shit, fooled my IGN again. I should have known due to Angel rings not being out. 

Then I can count on DMC, DW and Haze before summer.


----------



## Segan (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey, I just came across the Jeff Gerstmann incident by accident. I've heard about him in context with Kane & Lynch, but I didn't know that Gerstmann was from gamespot.

I've read through a bit of stuff, and the quotes claimed to be made from gamespot members indeed made me worry.

But I happen to know that there was an advertisement for Sonic: Zero Gravity on the site for a while, and later on, when the game was out, it only received 5.0. Now, the game itself is probably no big deal, I think, but it may be a positive sign, that the editorial staff is returning to normality.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

gamespot is screwed forever I never really cared for them anyway


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 23, 2008)

How do you create a US PSN account? And if I do, can I still keep the EU one?


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah you can keep your old one dunno ho to make a new one for a different region though


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2008)

Gamespot has good features, but I don't go to look at their own reviews.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 23, 2008)

Byakuya said:
			
		

> How do you create a US PSN account? And if I do, can I still keep the EU one?



I haven't done it, and I don't plan to do it, but isn't it just as simple as putting fake details in?


----------



## Segan (Jan 23, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Gamespot has good features, but I don't go to look at their own reviews.


Oh, well, I'm going to pay close attention to the reviews of games that are being advertised on the site and compare to the other sites' reviews (IGN and 1up).

What part of the policy did they revamp, anyway?


----------



## Akira (Jan 23, 2008)

You need to make a new user on your ps3 then sign up to playstation network with a new email address.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 23, 2008)

Not sure if this was posted or not.



> * Haze Officially Delayed. Again.*





> *From March to anytime between April 08 and March 09.*


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

lol haze after resistance 2 announcement I stopped caring


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2008)

DAMN IT! That's one of my two big games for the first half of the year. 

I really hope it comes out at the earliest range of those dates.....just hoping.


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

replace Haze with dark sector


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 23, 2008)

Resistance 2 has promise but really only in the Co op ( 60 online is crazy and dumb in a sense. If you played shooters that have more than 32 players you would understand). Resistance 1 was really not that special ( was good for a launch title).  I was hoping for haze soon because it will offer some cool / new things that are not offered in resistance ( From what It appears to be anyway)


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

squad based and classes in the resistance 2 multiplayer is different then the 32 in resistance and resistance still blows away most fps on consoles


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 23, 2008)

Pein said:


> squad based and classes in the resistance 2 multiplayer is different then the 32 in resistance and resistance still blows away most fps on consoles


I haven't to this day seen a multiplayer game with 60 players that isn't either laggy or just not fun.  Not saying it can't be done, but as far as I'm concerned it hasn't been done yet.  I respect Insomniac as a game developer though so I won't put it beyond them to accomplish this.  I know they have plans to make it more than 30 people shooting at 30 other people.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe some 60 people shooting at each other?

Warhawk and Resistance have 32 player games but others such as Halo, CoD, Haze, and others are stuck at 16. Why exactly is this?


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Maybe some 60 people shooting at each other?
> 
> Warhawk and Resistance have 32 player games but others such as Halo, CoD, Haze, and others are stuck at 16. Why exactly is this?


balancing issues


----------



## shyguy0383 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I need your help on deciding in buying a PS3.  I found a seller at Craigs that is selling a PS3 60gb with 1 game and all accessories for $400.  Now...I dunno if i should buy it, considering its a 60gb version and its rare to find it brand new in the store.  Also even though its used, Im saving atleast $100 dollars by not buying a brand new PS3 80gb.  What do you guys think I should do?  Fork over the money for the 60gb or just wait and buy an 80gb.  Thanks in advance.


P.S.  I know this is off topic, but I didnt know if i should post it here or make a new thread topic for it.  I assumed since this is the PS3 thread, most of you can give me valuable advice about my situation.  Thanks again


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

new 80gig it comes with a game and you get sony warranty the bc in the 80 gig covers about 90% of ps2 titles


----------



## shyguy0383 (Jan 23, 2008)

Would you guys happen to know if the PS3 (either the 60gb or the 80gb) can play PS1 games as well?  Im really really into RPGs and Im planning to play my final fantasy collection.  Hey Pein, if the 80gb can play 90% of the games, how much percent can the 60gb% play?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2008)

60GB is the ultimate version. It plays all PS and PS2 games of it's region. 

Though the 80 may be a bit better at cooling, it's a non issue. 

Also, if the 60GB comes with all accessories including rock band accessories and a headset get that! 

Or is the power cord an accessory?


----------



## shyguy0383 (Jan 23, 2008)

the 60gb comes with normal accessories, hdmi cables, 1 controller, and 1 game (NBA2k7)


----------



## Dan (Jan 23, 2008)

I swapped Kane & Lynch with my friend for a week, so far so good.

Graphics aren't that great but its still a good game.


----------



## Dan (Jan 23, 2008)

LMAOOOOO!!!!!!!

I must admit controls need a little getting used to and tbh graphics resemble a good PS2 game. But overall its ok.

I was never going to buy it but luckily my friend hadn't played Assassins Creed and didn't mind swapping for a week.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2008)

Yay Uncharted hit 1 million mark <3


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, it looks like I have echochrome and DW6 untill summer......who knows if games will come out then.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 24, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Yay Uncharted hit 1 million mark <3



Wow, finally. News sources have been stating that it's quite slow in the market. I love Uncharted, nice balance of great cinematics and gameplay.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 24, 2008)

> Yesterday we reported that Square-Enix has revealed that 2008 will be the year for Final Fantasy XIII information. Well in consistency with this statement, the highly regarded Japanese gaming magazine, Famitsu, is in possession of some of the first ever in-game screenshots of Final Fantasy XIII Versus.
> 
> The screenshots do not show much about the game, other than detailed images of its two central characters. There are many scans in the issue for the title, but there are two primary screenshots that definitely stand out:
> 
> ...



All the scans here. Click


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2008)

oh, well we get information this year.......


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2008)

2008 will be the shit for PS3 owners.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, not for the first 6 months and after that release dates are shaky.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 24, 2008)

Kaki said:


> oh, well we get information this year.......



Actually that article might not be the full story. Excerpt from Famitsu says they'll try and get a demo in this year. I guess the rumor that it'll be out in Japan for the holidays is out now.



> - Nomura: "2008 will be the year. There will be tons of news bits, info on characters and summons, and an unexpected connection between the keywords Cocoon and Farushi.
> - We're aiming for a demo to give players a hands on on the battle system.
> - FF13's theme: determination.
> - Farushi: Their existence surpasses humans.
> ...






			
				Kaki said:
			
		

> Well, not for the first 6 months and after that release dates are shaky.



DMC4 nearly out, GTA4 & MGS4 are both slated for Q2 releases, and it's likely they'll stick since they've both been delayed. Those three are games Sony heads been waiting for all this time.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2008)

Ya, GTAIV will come out April 29th and MGS4 will be out this summer. 

It is a good year for 4th installments, but it's not like my wallet will be hurting for a good while.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 24, 2008)

Holy Shit some of those Versus scans are amazing. I'd be hard pressed to find any of Advent Children that are better than those. 

Right now i'm looking forward to Versus more than 13. Hopefully the gameplay will be good, just have to wait till someone gets a hold of the Demo which'll probably surface near the end of the year.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't see how there is enough info to have a preference.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 24, 2008)

It's just because of the genre of the game tbh. I haven't enjoyed a turn based FF for a while so 13 is quite low down on the list for games i'm looking forward to.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

PS3 80GB might be discontinued pretty damn soon...







> An anonymous Best Buy employee has sent us a scan of an internal letter, which notifies employees that the 80GB system is being discontinued. "The 80GB version of the PS3 is going closeout and won't be replaced at this time," it reads. "It will come off the planogram on Jan. 28. The 60GB version should already be gone from stores. Only the 40GB version of PS3 will be sold in Best Buy stores at this time."
> 
> The 40GB model currently costs $399, and is the cheapest PS3 available. However, it does have a few limitations: it lacks memory card readers, features only two USB ports, and most importantly, loses backwards compatability, as noted in the memo. "This means that there currently isn't a version that is PS2 compatible," it notes.
> 
> There have been very shady rumors suggesting Sony is planning on introducing a cheaper $299 version of its console (although that has been repeatedly denied by Sony). Earlier in the week, we also discovered an FCC filing for a white model PS3. Whatever's going on, it appears that Sony's making moves for a big change. Stay tuned.



So... if you want some BC, nows the time.  That said, there's the possibility of the 40GB dropping to $299.99 very soon according to rumors and will also have a white model as well.

*hugs 60GB PS3*

But regardless, considering all the games that are coming out and are already out, you should only be really playing PS3 games anyway.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want BC get the 60GB. 

If it's like 12 it's a very fluid turn based. Even more dynamic from what that trailer shows.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 24, 2008)

Question:  Can you set up the remote play to connect with your Japanese account?


----------



## Akira (Jan 24, 2008)

Guys some help+advice is urgently needed. I can't seem to sign into the PSN network despite my computer's internet working fine AND the PS3 claiming that it is in fact connected to the internet. I can't even use the Internet browser, and whenever i try to sign into PSN i get this message:

"A connect to the network could not be established.Go to [Settings] > [Network Settings] and check your settings"

Wtf?


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2008)

how long until PS3 store updates in the US i want the fucking demo already


----------



## Pein (Jan 24, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> 2008 will be the shit for PS3 owners.


indeed I'm only getting a few 360 games this year its the opposite of 07


Kaki said:


> Well, not for the first 6 months and after that release dates are shaky.


no theres plenty if you count 3rd party 


Kaki said:


> Ya, GTAIV will come out April 29th and MGS4 will be out this summer.
> 
> 
> It is a good year for 4th installments, but it's not like my wallet will be hurting for a good while.



*Spoiler*: __ 







Donkey Show said:


> PS3 80GB might be discontinued pretty damn soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






a lot of people I talk to like the 40gig no bc isn't a problem and if it drops a $100 thats freaking insane I would buy a 2nd one just for blu rays 
I love my 60gig though I think I would cry if it broke


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> how long until PS3 store updates in the US i want the fucking demo already



It's always like 2PM PST.  Thank god for my JP account.  It's basically the same thing complete with english text and voices. XD

I want my Oasis Rock Band pack already.


----------



## Pein (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm desperate i'm gonna dl the 360 version


----------



## Amuro (Jan 24, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> It's always like 2PM PST.  Thank god for my JP account.  It's basically the same thing complete with english text and voices. XD
> 
> I want my Oasis Rock Band pack already.




Oasis in Rock Band........you kidd?  


And Kaki if it's anything like 12 the battle system will be in real time which i'm on the fence about seeing as how i've not played many Real Time RPG's.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> It's always like 2PM PST.  Thank god for my JP account.  It's basically the same thing complete with english text and voices. XD
> 
> I want my Oasis Rock Band pack already.



how long until that ? i live in Sweden quite hard for me to know "PST" and shit


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 24, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> All the scans here. Click



Erection transferring to Fierce Mode!


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2008)

no one feeling like telling me how much more i have to wait for the demo?


----------



## Amuro (Jan 24, 2008)

You could have just changed the time zone on your PC.

It'll be 2 hours till its updated.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks Hagi


----------



## Junas (Jan 24, 2008)

No way!  I hope they continue to sell the 80gb by the time I buy it. I plan on getting it as soon as February is here once I have saved up for it. I am not going for the 40gb at all....


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2008)

give me all your jap acc


----------



## Gamble (Jan 24, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> PS3 80GB might be discontinued pretty damn soon...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Feeling better and better about buying my 60gig now, despite getting no use out of it for a good 7 months.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm in agreement the 60gig was an awesome investment 

Even though i don't use the BC much it's good to know it's there.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2008)

My 40GB does the job just fine, I didn't get one to play PS2 games and the other models are way too expensive in comparison.


----------



## Segan (Jan 24, 2008)

I've got 60 GB, too. 

By the way, if you use PS3 only for games and watching (Blu-ray) DVD, are 60 GB enough for that matter?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2008)

Just replace the HDD with a larger one, like I am going to.


----------



## Segan (Jan 24, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Just replace the HDD with a larger one, like I am going to.


What do you mean, "just do it"? Why would I need to do that?


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2008)

i got der 60 gb too, but i need DMC already 37 min left T_T


----------



## Amuro (Jan 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> I've got 60 GB, too.
> 
> By the way, if you use PS3 only for games and watching (Blu-ray) DVD, are 60 GB enough for that matter?



Thats what i use mine for and it does the job wonderfully. I don't need a bigger hard drive tbh it never goes under 30gigs so there's no point. 

I delete most the stuff i watch after anyway.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> What do you mean, "just do it"? Why would I need to do that?



Well.. I'm just saying, if you need/want more space, replace your 60GB HDD with a larger one.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2008)

Ya, 60GB is enough. You don't need any GB to watch movies.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2008)

Aw shit, just tried the DMC4 demo. Fucking damn awesome. <3


----------



## Segan (Jan 24, 2008)

Did you guys hear about ICO working on a new PS3 game?

ICO = maker of Shadow of the Colossus

Edit:


----------



## Amuro (Jan 24, 2008)

Although its great to hear that they are starting on something it'd be better if we new what that something was.

That screenshot is very underwhelming.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2008)

PSN is not updated yet T_T


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah I've known they've been working on a PS3 title for some time, but haven't heard any details. Thanks for the link.

As for DMC4, am I the only one who had problems fighting the fiery boss? 

I suck at these games, this will be my first DMC game ever. D:


----------



## Amuro (Jan 24, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Yeah I've known they've been working on a PS3 title for some time, but haven't heard any details. Thanks for the link.
> 
> As for DMC4, am I the only one who had problems fighting the fiery boss?
> 
> I suck at these games, this will be my first DMC game ever. D:




I was like that in DMC3 some bosses would give me blinding headaches like cerberus but others i'd rapestomp in a very stylish fashion  

Then upping the difficulty would throw me on my ass, i'd rape cerberus then get stomped by someone like nevan 

Hopefully DMC4 is like that, makes for very kickass boss battles.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2008)

Being a Final Fantasy fanboy, I felt the battle lacked healing potions. 

I wonder if this is the first boss in the game.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 24, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> As for DMC4, am I the only one who had problems fighting the fiery boss?
> 
> I suck at these games, this will be my first DMC game ever. D:



Took me about 4 tries until I started to really realize how important it was to pick up those small green health orb falling around him. heh

There were come nice moves with Nero's Devil Bringer in the fight that helped a lot though.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 24, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Being a Final Fantasy fanboy, I felt the battle lacked healing potions.
> 
> I wonder if this is the first boss in the game.




He's the second though some people claim he's the first "real" boss.
Dante is actually the first boss you fight straight after the tutorial.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> Took me about 4 tries until I started to really realize how important it was to pick up those small green health orb falling around him. heh
> 
> There were come nice moves with Nero's Devil Bringer in the fight that helped a lot though.



There were health orbs? I'll keep that in mind when fighting him again. 

Got him down to a bit less than 50% hp without any though. 



Hagi said:


> He's the second though some people claim he's the first "real" boss.
> Dante is actually the first boss you fight straight after the tutorial.



Oh cool, Dante seems pretty badass.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 24, 2008)

Did anyone beat the first mission under 10 minutes?  It's like I'm always close.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2008)

There's a 10 minute mission stage/level and the boss one.

@SINcredible, no lol. I took my time.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, I'm 75% on the demo.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 24, 2008)

to people who've played demo on both 360 and ps3, which controller do you prefer?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2008)

I always prefer the Playstation one, I hate when I have to use an xbox controller at a friends or at a con or something. 

Well, nothing too fancy in the US update.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 24, 2008)

Pixel Junk Monsters is $7.99 for a limited time.  If you want to try it out, there's a demo on the JP PSN.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you know how limited this length of time is?


----------



## Zoe (Jan 24, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Do you know how limited this length of time is?



Usually only a week.

Pixel Junk Racers has been offered at $4.99 before, but I'm more than willing to support this developer at the current price <3


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 24, 2008)

Just finished the demo.
Twas pretty good, but not great.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 24, 2008)

Just checked with an account that hasn't been used since last year.  The current top 10 is

1. Tori-Emaki
2. Mesmerize Trace
3. Super Stardust HD
4. PAIN
5. High Velocity Bowling
6. Aquatopia
7. Mortal Kombat II
8. Trials of Topoq
9. Mesmerize Distort
10. Operation Creature Feature

WOW, those PS Eye games are popular.  I wonder what the time span on that list is.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2008)

Ya, crazy how it went from no cost to all cost....
I have a PS eye and have not gotten any PSN games for it.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 25, 2008)

It's a demo, thus it's easy. 

Impressive indeed. 
Oh, and no MGS demo, but Blazeblue should be exclusive.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 25, 2008)

What is this Blazeblue?

No MGS Demo can't really decide if that's good news or not.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh that, the game from the Guilty Gear guys. 

I pretty much suck at 2D fighters but i'm all for trying XD
Speaking of 2D fighters any mention of a release date for Street Fighter HD?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 25, 2008)

I despise fighters in general so no idea.


----------



## crabman (Jan 25, 2008)

crabman said:


> Anybody with the Orange Box wanna add me on their buddy list?
> 
> Or if you wanna just add me to your buddy list...
> 
> ...



Nobody wants to be my friend? TT-TT

I don't even care if you don't know what team means anymore!


----------



## ANBU Yamato (Jan 25, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> .




awesome, Ive been waiting for a good 2D nex gen game for awhile.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 26, 2008)

The gods have answered my prayers.

Soul Calibur 4, Tekken 6, Street fighter 4, And a 2d game from Arc, dragonball burst limit. Fighting games! BAAAAASSK in it.


----------



## Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

Just completed Kane & Lynch, was an alright game.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2008)

I hope those fighting games get out asap. 

Vid rental place didn't have kayne and lynch. But they did upsize their Blu ray section.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 27, 2008)

I wish Tekken 6 was out right now on PS3.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 28, 2008)

My ps3 disc drive died.  Its now just a divx player


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

Call Sony.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Call Sony.



I wish. Our South African distributors is Ster Kinekor. They won't repair it however will only swap. Swap means there has to be another 60gig to swap with. There arent any. I'm just gonna get my money back, and have no backwards capable system to buy


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> I wish. Our South African distributors is Ster Kinekor. They won't repair it however will only swap. Swap means there has to be another 60gig to swap with. There arent any. I'm just gonna get my money back, and have no backwards capable system to buy


Oh, South Africa?

I guess, you are unlucky. How did the PS3 driver die? I doubt it happened out of nowhere. Something must have triggered it.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Oh, South Africa?
> 
> I guess, you are unlucky. How did the PS3 driver die? I doubt it happened out of nowhere. Something must have triggered it.



Dunno. Apparently its the most common problem on the ps3, especially the pal version. The blu-ray drive just stops reading any discs. Its retarded, because only the laser needs to get replaced.. but theres no one to do that. The worst bit is it happens the day I get Uncharted.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 28, 2008)

gosh, ps3 games are so difficult i tried to play fucking Genji: game but noooo, it was so damn difficlut that i had to trade it for other game. and now trying to play shitty Liar game, gosh i cant even clear second missionmad the asshole general wont die or retreat whatever i do.

Does any1 know a website where i can find nice written explanations for games?


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

Mat®icha said:


> gosh, ps3 games are so difficult i tried to play fucking Genji: game but noooo, it was so damn difficlut that i had to trade it for other game. and now trying to play shitty Liar game, gosh i cant even clear second missionmad the asshole general wont die or retreat whatever i do.
> 
> Does any1 know a website where i can find nice written explanations for games?







For note: gamespot has a tainted reputation because of the incident around Jeff Gerstmann and the game Kane & Lnych. So the reviews of games since last November are being read very cautiously. Though, older reviews are fine.

But I'm using gamespot anyway. Not a bad site at all. Hopefully they can sort it out in their editorial bureau.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 28, 2008)

A number of people believed them to have different biases even before that. Yet they do gather a list of other reviews which is cool.


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, Alex Navarro did say that the editors are trying to work their asses off to make gamespot what it once was. I'm giving credit to that.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 28, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> Dunno. Apparently its the most common problem on the ps3, especially the pal version. The blu-ray drive just stops reading any discs. Its retarded, because only the laser needs to get replaced.. but theres no one to do that. The worst bit is it happens the day I get Uncharted.


I had the exact same problem as you did and sended it back to Sony. Sucks for you that another company distributes PS3s for your region.


----------



## xzero1786 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> gosh, ps3 games are so difficult i tried to play fucking Genji: game but noooo, it was so damn difficlut that i had to trade it for other game. and now trying to play shitty Liar game, gosh i cant even clear second missionmad the asshole general wont die or retreat whatever i do.
> 
> Does any1 know a website where i can find nice written explanations for games?



Gamefaqs.com is probably the best site I've ever used, easy to navigate and doesn't have those crappy banners/ads.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 29, 2008)

xzero1786 said:


> Gamefaqs.com is probably the best site I've ever used, easy to navigate and doesn't have those crappy banners/ads.


 
i'll check it out, thanx.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2008)

Say guys, what are the chances that Ninja Gaiden 2 will be ported from 360 to PS3 sometime?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 29, 2008)

It's 3rd party and I don't think there's any agreement, so I would certainly be possible.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Segan said:


> Say guys, what are the chances that Ninja Gaiden 2 will be ported from 360 to PS3 sometime?



Microsoft is publishing NGII.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Microsoft is publishing NGII.


But they are not developing it...are they?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Segan said:


> But they are not developing it...are they?



Publisher owns the right to publish it. MS is NOT going to let the game be released on the PS3.

MS publishes Halo and Gears of War. That's why the idea of seeing those installments on a Sony system are never going to happen unless it's not published by them.

That's the case with NGII as well.

It's like expecting Super Mario Galaxy to be released on the 360. The Publisher won't allow such an event to occur.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't know that was the case.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Publisher owns the right to publish it. MS is NOT going to let the game be released on the PS3.
> 
> MS publishes Halo and Gears of War. That's why the idea of seeing those installments on a Sony system are never going to happen unless it's not published by them.
> 
> ...


Makes sense, now that I think about it.

Why didn't Sony buy the rights for DMC4 then? Or had Sony never the rights for the DMC franchise?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 29, 2008)

Last I heard sony said they didn't like to buy exclusives.

I also read that it may be prime time to buy up the few independent studios out there.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2008)

Sony said they don't buy, they earn em. And NG2 looks like NG1, which wasn't that great so i'll probably pass


----------



## Kaki (Jan 29, 2008)

It looks pretty badass, but the last one was rather polished so it's no system seller.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Segan said:


> Makes sense, now that I think about it.
> 
> Why didn't Sony buy the rights for DMC4 then? Or had Sony never the rights for the DMC franchise?



Capcom has the rights to DMC and can do whatever it wants to do with it.

It's often regarded as a "Sony" series becsue it's games are only on Sony systems. That was Capcom's choice to make them there, not Sony.

Capcom decided to release the game on two systems, in order to make sure the game is profitable. It will sell will in Japan on the PS3, and probably the 360 in America, simply due to the install base difference.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 29, 2008)

That's a nice idea, but I have not heard anything to support it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Kaki said:


> That's a nice idea, but I have not heard anything to support it.



You have to look at the system and the market.

In America, the 360 dominates the PS3 and the PS3 is considered the worst of the 3 systems.

In Japan, the PS3 dominates the 360 and the 360 is considered the worst of the 3 systems.

If markets have that general reception, a multiplatform game should support the dominating system in the region that system is dominating. That's why Japan having DMC4 selling well on the PS3 isn't shocking, and the same can be said for DMC4 selling well on the 360. Simply because the markets and the popularity of the systems are inversed.

Regardless, DMC4 should be a hit, as a whole, regardless of the platform in question. As long as we aren't counting the PC version.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, it's understandable that Capcom thinks of their own welfare in the end rather than thinking of Sony's prestige.

But hopefully, PS3 sales will approach 360 in the US, so that developers will be more motivated to make more games for PS3, which will increase the chances for games to get excellent games.

Or so, I think.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 29, 2008)

Right, but I have not heard of NGII coming to PS3 in Japan, thought it would be a smart idea. They probably consider a production kick from MS more valuable than the Japanese market.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 29, 2008)

They could pull another Sigma and create a longer version of II, which would be kinda corny.  I was watching videos for II yesterday and it looks incredible.


----------



## Dan (Jan 29, 2008)

For some reason I can't use PSP Video 9 or PS3 Vidoe 9. So Putting on videos is giving me some trouble.

What type of file does the video have to be to be played on the PS3?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 29, 2008)

I think it takes mpegs and xvids, best if you stream or put on the HDD.


----------



## SOLID (Jan 30, 2008)

what're your scores in super stardust HD ?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 30, 2008)

Getting japanese 60GB for 400 bucks. worth it?


----------



## SOLID (Jan 30, 2008)

i bought a northamerican one for 480$+Tax from EBgames a month ago .. u decide.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 30, 2008)

Ya, but not really if you have a PS3 already. I've thought it would be damn nice to see how my favorite, Narutimatte Accel looked with smoothing, but I guess I have to wait for the US release. 
Also, if you want to play US dvds.....I don't think they will work. I've done alot of that. 

The price is fair, and if you care more about blu ray stuff, I think it's english friendly.


----------



## Segan (Jan 31, 2008)

The 60 GB version is a must have if you don't have PS2 but you want to play some of these.

Like I do.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 31, 2008)

i'm talking about japanese 60GB.


----------



## Segan (Jan 31, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> i'm talking about japanese 60GB.


And? Doesn't matter if it's US, European or Japanese version.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, yes it does. It depends on if you want to play american or Japanese PS2 games. So far, I would have proffered Japanese game compatibility, but I did get to watch American DVDs.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 31, 2008)

No, it depends on which version of the game or demo you get.


----------



## Pein (Jan 31, 2008)

anyone else feel that disgea was sent out to die with dmc4 and ssbb coming out the same day?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 31, 2008)

Not like a game only stays on the shelf for a week.


----------



## Pein (Jan 31, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Not like a game only stays on the shelf for a week.



guess so but it won't be breaking 500k for awhile


----------



## Segan (Jan 31, 2008)

What is Disgaea about?


----------



## Pein (Jan 31, 2008)

Segan said:


> What is Disgaea about?



strategy game like final fantasy tactics


----------



## Segan (Jan 31, 2008)

Just found it. But it apparently doesn't come out in the US and Europe...any plans for that?


----------



## Pein (Jan 31, 2008)

it should they released the others


----------



## Zoe (Jan 31, 2008)

My copy of Disgaea shipped out sometime this morning <3

Anybody know how long it typically takes things to get from Play Asia to the US?



Kaki said:


> No, it depends on which version of the game or demo you get.



One of the beauties of region-free discs is developers can program the games to work on all consoles.  However, this means that region-specific requirements (such as censoring) are determined by the console, not the disc.  No matter which copy of R&C:F you buy, if you have a JP console, you're gonna get the Scorsese eyebrows--no way around it.  There's also censoring in Resistance for Japanese consoles (blood?), IIRC.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 31, 2008)

so the NTSC version of NGS and R&C will differ when I play it on japanese ps3?


----------



## RodMack (Jan 31, 2008)

Zoe said:


> My copy of Disgaea shipped out sometime this morning <3
> 
> Anybody know how long it typically takes things to get from Play Asia to the US?


Depends on the shipping method you chose.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 3, 2008)

Zoe said:


> My copy of Disgaea shipped out sometime this morning <3




Lucky mine is shipping out sometime tonight. Should get it on Thursday. 


Anyone know anything about when Bionic Commando's set for release? 
Really looking forward to it, was suprised to hear Mike Patton is the VA for the main character.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, the picture should not be fuzzy. You can try HDMI but you may need to check your TV. 
Mine is not fuzzy on a composite to analog connection on my old fat 28" TV.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 4, 2008)

I realized what it was, the Game Mode by default increased the brightness, and that made it seem fuzzier. People with LCD screens should have some idea as to what I mean for the fuzzyness. Because the brightness made the black a brown color, when anything was supposed to be pitch black, it wasn't and has that fuzzy effect because it was too bright.

My TV is fine, and after watching a cutscene in Gears of War, I realized I was getting some delay, that was what inspired me to use the Game Mode option. I thought it would simply give me minimal lag with no alterations, not alter settings like brightness. So yeah, twas stupidity on my part on that one.

That and the fact the demo of The Club made it seem like it was my TV's fault. For some reason that game seems blurry to me where as CoD4 isn't, nor is DMC4. And the textures with black have some odd color gripe to them, too. Maybe the gamma sucks, I donno.

But overall here, is HDMI really warranted as a large necessity to step above Component? Because if it really is, I might as well get it. I saw some HDMI cables for 80 bucks, they didn't seem that bad.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I saw some HDMI cables for 80 bucks, they didn't seem that bad.



Noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crabman (Feb 4, 2008)

I actually found a 4 foot HDMI cable for like $15 locally, the 6 foot one was like $25 but eh. Found it at Play n' Trade if you have one around where you live. 

You just need to look around, some of the really large warehouse stores like Fry's Electronics will often have them on sale, going to Costco or Best Buy is probably a bad idea since they are going to rip you off. Some of the really small electronic stores might have them cheaper as well.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah don't waste your money on supposed "high-end" cables. £40 is probably the threshold to where anything above that is purely retailer mark-up. I don't know how cheap or expensive they might be in the states but some over here go up to £280 which is about $550 on the claim that they're high spec while you can pick up a cent-percent identical cable for about £40. After doing a little research I opted for Linx 2.5m cables which were about £15. There were cables more expensive than that which were actually worse quality, so I wouldn't suggest looking at the price to determine quality in any way .. to be the most sure your best bet would be to check up reviews on each cable you're thinking of buying. The most important thing is that the cable is robust and the ends fit comfortably into your HDMI port, along with 1080p support of course. (if it's required) I wouldn't worry too much about ensuring they're v1.3 but it wouldn't hurt to consider it so long as it doesn't inflate the price by much.


----------



## Pein (Feb 4, 2008)

Got a new plasma its awesomesauce for gaming


----------



## Kaki (Feb 4, 2008)

What model is it?


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 4, 2008)

I plan on buying a PS3 in about exactly one month do you think they'll still have 80gbs around?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 4, 2008)

Pein said:


> anyone else feel that disgea was sent out to die with dmc4 and ssbb coming out the same day?



Yes, the first day sales of the game where "ok" ( was less than 40k first day) but less than the previous versions.


Kaki said:


> Not like a game only stays on the shelf for a week.



True but first day is usually the biggest sales of a game after that they typically decline. 

I will be playing the game sooner or later at my buddies house to see if its any good.


----------



## Segan (Feb 4, 2008)

Ronin0510 said:


> I plan on buying a PS3 in about exactly one month do you think they'll still have 80gbs around?


Depends on the demand. I would think that the 80 GB versions are too popular to stay around in stores for a month from now on.

I your date of purchase is set in stone, you should think about getting 40 GB instead of 80 GB and not making backwards compatibility an issue here.

After all, when the production of 80 GB is stopped, but it's still selling, it will be sold out sooner or later.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 4, 2008)

Dang I cant have the money to get it until then. I need the BC too. hmmm


----------



## Zoe (Feb 4, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes, the first day sales of the game where "ok" ( was less than 40k first day) but less than the previous versions.



Considering the smaller install base, I'd say that number is pretty good.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 4, 2008)

You can still get any version you want on ebay.


----------



## Segan (Feb 4, 2008)

Ronin0510 said:


> Dang I cant have the money to get it until then. I need the BC too. hmmm


Like others said, there's still Amazon and ebay.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 4, 2008)

Hehe, the one that stated it was $80 WAS Best Buy, ironically.

How difference is the quality of the picture between HDMI and Component? Does HDMI make the image look eye bleeding sharp? Because my TV either makes black too dark or too fuzzy in brightness, I hope HMDI can sharpen the latter.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 4, 2008)

HDMI should not revolutionize your shit. 
Good luck, but I would not hope for too much, unless you were using composite before.


----------



## Dan (Feb 4, 2008)

Devil May Cry 4 comes out on friday in UK. I'm getting that as soon as i wake up.

If I do and its sold out I'll be very pissed off.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hehe, the one that stated it was $80 WAS Best Buy, ironically.
> 
> How difference is the quality of the picture between HDMI and Component? Does HDMI make the image look eye bleeding sharp? Because my TV either makes black too dark or too fuzzy in brightness, I hope HMDI can sharpen the latter.



It depends on how good your TV is.  There are a lot of special settings that can only be used with HDMI.

Also, if you want to use DVD upscaling, you have to use HDMI.


----------



## Cirus (Feb 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> But overall here, is HDMI really warranted as a large necessity to step above Component? Because if it really is, I might as well get it. I saw some HDMI cables for 80 bucks, they didn't seem that bad.


The main benifit of HDMI in comparison to component is that everything is in one cable.  The graphics may be better but that is something that is of personal opinion.

If you do get a HDMI cable I wouldn't spend above $60 for one.  Don't buy anything above that cause the quality is no different then anything else after that point.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 4, 2008)

Zoe said:


> It depends on how good your TV is.  There are a lot of special settings that can only be used with HDMI.
> 
> Also, if you want to use DVD upscaling, you have to use HDMI.



Just a warning, be careful with the RGB setting, most(and I mean a strong majority) tvs do not fully support RGB full, meaning while the colors may appear more vibrant, blacks will be crushed. Leading to a loss of detail.

RGB full was made more for computer monitors than TVs.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 4, 2008)

It should work fine if you have a good contrast ratio.


----------



## Segan (Feb 5, 2008)

Say, is it possible to add another hard drive to PS3 instead of replacing the old one?

And also, does PS3 lose the firmware updates if the original hard drive is replaced?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Feb 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> Say, is it possible to add another hard drive to PS3 instead of replacing the old one?
> 
> And also, does PS3 lose the firmware updates if the original hard drive is replaced?



I think there's only space for one hard drive. The firmware wouldn't be affected if you replace it, otherwise you'd lose the updates every time you format your hdd. (which you don't, since I've done it a few times)


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 5, 2008)

Vegeta. said:


> The main benifit of HDMI in comparison to component is that everything is in one cable.  The graphics may be better but that is something that is of personal opinion.
> *
> If you do get a HDMI cable I wouldn't spend above $60 for one.*  Don't buy anything above that cause the quality is no different then anything else after that point.



I wouldn't spend above $10 for one.



You're not gonna get a better picture with a more expensive cable.  Digital is digital.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 5, 2008)

I think you can add external hdds and you should still have your firmware.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, DMC has an install feature and it takes about 20 min.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 5, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Well, DMC has an install feature and it takes about 20 min.


And Capcom suggests you eat a sandwich while you wait.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 5, 2008)

Right, while a lighter snack is recommended for load times on xbox, some chips or candy. 

oh, and a DS3 should be on the horizon for me.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Goku.  I was leaning towards a Bravio.  Because the are having a sale at my local circuit city, and I was hoping on talking the sales guy into buying the floor modedl.


----------



## Dan (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sure Devil May Cry 4 came out today in America?

Has anyone got it if so, whats your thoughts on it so far.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 5, 2008)

@ssj3 & kaze
its bravi*a*. plasmas are getting cheaper nowadays. of course a kuro is still going to make u bankrupt though.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

I recently got a PS3, and I have Orange Box, Uncharted, and Ratchet and Clank, I was wondering what other decent games were out there besides Devil May Cry 4.  If anyone wouldn't mind giving some recommendations that would be great.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Go for some PSN games: 

Super Stardust HD (space shooter) 
Everyday Shooter (space shooter) 
PixelJunk Monsters (tower defense) 
Calling All Cars (car fighter) 
Piyotama (puzzle)


----------



## Segan (Feb 6, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I recently got a PS3, and I have Orange Box, Uncharted, and Ratchet and Clank, I was wondering what other decent games were out there besides Devil May Cry 4.  If anyone wouldn't mind giving some recommendations that would be great.


My choices are Oblivion GOTY and Burnout. Heavenly Sword would also be a sweet experience.

Oh, and Ninja Gaiden and Virtua Fighter 5.

I also got Assassin's Creed and DiRT.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 6, 2008)

VF5, tekken, Motorstorm if you like to race, Warhawk, CoD4, UT3, Folklore.


----------



## Segan (Feb 6, 2008)

Tekken for PS3? o_0

Another topic: It seems that multiplatform games for both PS3 and 360 suffer a loss of quality concerning PS3. For example, it seems that the graphics are barely equal to 360 and often suffer framerate issues (at 60 frames). And also, the upscaling doesn't work all that well with native 720 games up to 1080.
While the 360 console does all that automatically (60 frames and upscaling to 1080). I don't believe that this is for all games per se, but for enough games to make it notable.

There was an interesting discussion at gamespot forums, that said all the issues adressed above were mainly due to the developers' lack of programming knowledge about the hardware and their laziness to dedicate themselves to code the software specifically for PS3 hardware. And that the PS3 console didn't have the in-built components to upscale native 720 games to full HD resolution.

Your opinions?


----------



## spectaa (Feb 6, 2008)

=>Tekken DR on PS3. Does anyone got a link showing PS2 games upscaled on PS3? PS2 games on my new real hd tv give me the creep when they run on ps2 (naruto accel ). If they look better on ps3 I might consider buying one sooner than expected.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Segan said:


> Tekken for PS3? o_0



PSN game..


----------



## crabman (Feb 6, 2008)

spectaa said:


> =>Tekken DR on PS3. Does anyone got a link showing PS2 games upscaled on PS3? PS2 games on my new real hd tv give me the creep when they run on ps2 (naruto accel ). If they look better on ps3 I might consider buying one sooner than expected.



Counter intuitively upscaling makes games look worse IMO. But I know a bunch of other people who think so as well. There's a lot of jaggies and it just doesn't look as crisp and clean as when you don't turn on upscaling. 

Also if you have a widescreen, it has trouble working with it as well. 

Love to find you a pic but I gotta go to class.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 6, 2008)

There are a lot of upscaling pics .


----------



## Kaki (Feb 6, 2008)

Check page 4. last pics of 5, 7, 12 I have fair hopes for NH3.


----------



## Segan (Feb 6, 2008)

Kaki, what the hell was that neg about? 

Even though I don't know why, you get it back anyway. 

Well, I guess, the developers have got enough time to figure out the proper codes for porting to PS3. I just hoped for some more details on that matter.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 6, 2008)

I predict Final Fantasy XIII to be graphically superior to every game (in it's genre at the very least) released so far on both systems. In the last year or so multi-platform games have been nearly even with PS3 exclusives in not utilizing the potential of the console so it's not so apparent at the moment. In the future it will be though.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 6, 2008)

For making me type all that shit to correct you. lol did repping me back make you feel better? It was the best kind you could have given me. If you need examples check out new 3rd party games, aside from orange box. This year ports are in the clear.  


Yes, FFXIII is going to rock our fucking socks.

YAY, new EoJ cards. 
Shameless self promotion


----------



## spectaa (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone, that's awesome:



I just need to check if accel 2 works, then I may go for a japanese ps3 since it's japanese ps2 games I need to play and the ps3 ones are region free.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool, I thought about that. But I like region 1 movies and that's more important than one game. Also I have alot of anime. 

And there is the factor of any other classic america versions that I may want to pop in, and the minor censoring on certain things.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 6, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I predict Final Fantasy XIII to be graphically superior to every game (in it's genre at the very least) released so far on both systems. In the last year or so multi-platform games have been nearly even with PS3 exclusives in not utilizing the potential of the console so it's not so apparent at the moment. In the future it will be though.



Yeah just like Final fantasy X for the ps2, which was superior then anything else at the time, XIII and versus will do the same Ps3 wise


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2008)

Let's see, what I wrote...


Segan said:


> Another topic: It seems that multiplatform games for both PS3 and 360 suffer a loss of quality concerning PS3. For example, it seems that the graphics are barely equal to 360 and often suffer framerate issues (at 60 frames). And also, the upscaling doesn't work all that well with native 720 games up to 1080.
> While the 360 console does all that automatically (60 frames and upscaling to 1080). I don't believe that this is for all games per se, but for enough games to make it notable.
> 
> There was an interesting discussion at gamespot forums, that said all the issues adressed above were mainly due to the developers' lack of programming knowledge about the hardware and their laziness to dedicate themselves to code the software specifically for PS3 hardware. And that the PS3 console didn't have the in-built components to upscale native 720 games to full HD resolution.
> ...



Then you, after giving your opinion:


Kaki said:


> *For making me type all that shit to correct you*.


Like what? I'm referring to what we had last year. I just wanted someone to give me more details. I already said, that the developers get more and more along with the PS3 technology to port properly. Burnout is obviously a good example for that, but that's not what I was referring to.



> lol did repping me back make you feel better?


Not necessarily, I just felt that you made a stupid move, completely uncalled for. As such, I'm not going to swallow it like that.


> It was the best kind you could have given me. If you need examples check out new 3rd party games, aside from orange box. This year ports are in the clear.


I think, it's already obvious that I didn't want to know about what's coming now. I'm well informed about that. I was just wondering, if I could get more information about the slightly unbalanced ports that have appeared so far and what exactly were the reasons.

- Laziness of developers?
- Complicated and unfamiliar hardware for software to be coded?
etc.

If possible, I wanted to get more informations from whoever knows more about it.

Then you come along and do...what? Negging? With a comment like...Rrod? Who the hell talked about that? I don't even get what you were correcting me. I clearly stated that not all multiplatform games were like that, so Burnout would've been out of this topic automatically. Geez...


Anyway, are you guys going to get both FFXIII and Versus? I'm definitely going to.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Feb 7, 2008)

Definitely will get it. Hopefully I get my 60gig back, so I pick up FFXII platinum


----------



## Vasp (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm definitely going to get both FFXIII and VS too. Thats an obvious buy. I hate being impulsive though. I'm going away for a month in like 4 days, and a couple days ago had decided on waiting till I got back to get DMC4. And today, I ended up getting a huge urge to play it, went into my local EB, and got it =/.

I'm enjoying it so far, but fack, I'm not gonna be able to play it at all before I leave, lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 7, 2008)

Vasp said:


> I'm definitely going to get both FFXIII and VS too. Thats an obvious buy. I hate being impulsive though. I'm going away for a month in like 4 days, and a couple days ago had decided on waiting till I got back to get DMC4. And today, I ended up getting a huge urge to play it, went into my local EB, and got it =/.
> 
> I'm enjoying it so far, but fack, I'm not gonna be able to play it at all before I leave, lol



Why not just bring your ps3 and DMC4 wherever it is you're going and play it there during your free time?


----------



## Vasp (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, lets just say I'm leaving the continent for a vacation. Bringing my PS3 would be a little tedious =P


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 7, 2008)

Vasp said:


> Well, lets just say I'm leaving the continent for a vacation. Bringing my PS3 would be a little tedious =P



Why? I brought a ps2 a GC and an xbox when i moved to usa and it wasn't' problematic in the least.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh, you were unclear in your first post. You didn't sound inquisitive, mention  set of games but rather said 'a number of games' and wrote entirely in the present tense. 
I'm basically joking about 'typing all that shit'; it was very little. The point was that the issue should be over. 
Basically if the developers are lazy and just port the game to PS3 it can have issues. This is due to the different architectures. However, if it originates with intent to be on the PS3, or is carefully ported there is not an issue. 
There was the madden 30fps issue. IGN had some 2006 games had compairison shots that gave a slight lead to xbox on some lighting, with less different between games a few months later. 
Then there was the framerate issues of HL in a few spots. It was stated that they are working on a patch for this.


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2008)

@Kaki: Oh, well, forgive me for my sluggish English writing. Even so, I don't understand what the 360 rrod and Wii playing DVD had to do with my topic...I only own a PS3, after all, which - by the way - did cost a lot of money.

Anyway, I'm not criticizing anything, if that's how you understood. All I want is detailed informations.

What about the upscaling resolutions? I've read that the 360 console automatically scales fairly well up to the 1080 resolution or something due to in-built components (I guess, you need to have set this up for it to work), while the PS3 doesn't, and that the higher resolution sometimes lead to slightly worse graphics and have some framerate issues, as opposed to 360. If I recall correctly, this was mentioned in relation to multiplatform games. What's the deal, exactly? Another fault on the developers' account?


----------



## spectaa (Feb 7, 2008)

From what I've read so far that bad repp was retarded, but hey, bad repp is retarded anyway.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 7, 2008)

If by retarded you mean fairly strong, you would be right. 

Also, Dead space is getting special attention for its port. And then EA will be shifting it's lead platform to the PS3, then the game will be adapted to the 360 as this as worked best in the past.


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Just recieved my copy of Disgaea 3, seems like they through in a copy of the soundtrack for free.


Why isn't Disgaea 3 coming to Europe? I can't any japanese, so importing is a no-no. If it was at least US, I would think about it, but well...


----------



## Amuro (Feb 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> Why isn't Disgaea 3 coming to Europe? I can't any japanese, so importing is a no-no. If it was at least US, I would think about it, but well...




It's not coming to europe simply because the fact that's it's not even certain if it's getting a US release. I'm sure it will though.

I don't know any Japanese either but i know the game mechanics quite well so it's easy to figure out. Plus there's the fact i love the series so it's nice to have.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 7, 2008)

Question - if I could get Motorstorm or Ridge Racer for the same price which should I go for? I liked the Motorstorm demo but I heard that the rest of the game is basically an extended repeat of what you play in the demo which doesn't sound promising. Didn't try RR7 out but I didn't hear much about it either good or bad. And is either one worth getting in the first place? :/


----------



## Kaki (Feb 7, 2008)

I think motorstorm is much more impressive and exiting. 

I also have some sad news for you, in racing games you race around a track. That is all you do. :shock
I prefer it if there is mud and dust being kicked up, curving ramps abound, jagged rocks and cliffs abound, and you run a good risk of going flying or blowing up.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kaki said:


> I think motorstorm is much more impressive and exiting.
> 
> I also have some sad news for you, in racing games you race around a track. That is all you do. :shock
> I prefer it if there is mud and dust being kicked up, curving ramps abound, jagged rocks and cliffs abound, and you run a good risk of going flying or blowing up.



Nah I mean I read that all the tracks were in the same/similar environment as the demo and there weren't that many unique vehicles or tracks.. I just read some of the reviews though, and I'll probably pick it up just to have a racing game to hold me over until Burnout comes down from it's premium price. GT5 is looking way too far down the horizon right now.


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2008)

Kaki said:


> I think motorstorm is much more impressive and exiting.
> 
> I also have some sad news for you, in racing games you race around a track. That is all you do. :shock
> *I prefer it if there is mud and dust being kicked up, curving ramps abound, jagged rocks and cliffs abound*, and you run a good risk of going flying or blowing up.


Wouldn't that be like DiRT?

Why not just getting Burnout? It's worth the price, in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> Wouldn't that be like DiRT?
> 
> Why not just getting Burnout? It's worth the price, in my opinion.



?39.99 is the highest price I'll pay for a game and I'm only doing that for MGS4, GTA4, GT5 and maybe FFXIII/VS. I'm not making money right now, so I'm definitely not willing to pay that much for Burnout.


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> ?39.99 is the highest price I'll pay for a game and I'm only doing that for MGS4, GTA4, GT5 and maybe FFXIII/VS. I'm not making money right now, so I'm definitely not willing to pay that much for Burnout.


Understandable. When money is tight, best not to spend too much.

But maybe you can find cheaper (possibly used) Burnout in online shops, such as ebay and amazon.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 7, 2008)

> Nah I mean I read that all the tracks were in the same/similar environment as the demo and there weren't that many unique vehicles or tracks.


 The tracks are as varied as I've seen in a racing game, and there are new ones in DLC. The vehicals are all that you could want realistically. Bikes, mud pluggers, atv, trucks, big rigs, cars. However, I think the school bus is separate. 
It's not Twisted metal, but it's got the rest covered.



> Wouldn't that be like DiRT?


 NO. From what I've played with that, yes you have a sandy environment but it's just going around a tight track and you get kinda banged up but you don't bust wheels off, burst into flames, fly up 50 in the air or shit like that. It's just a racing game with an off road setting. 

The price of games does not go down that fast.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm also hoping for a US or Europe Disgaea 3 release, and can't wait for Eternal Sonata.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm about to make a JP PSN account, but is it worth making a US one if I've already got a UK one? Also, do I have to make a new PS3 user account if I want to get a JP PSN account or can I have both on my current user?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 7, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I'm about to make a JP PSN account, but is it worth making a US one if I've already got a UK one? Also, do I have to make a new PS3 user account if I want to get a JP PSN account or can I have both on my current user?



Make a US account, US tends to get demos first.

You need a separate account per user.  You can set your main account to auto-login so you don't have to hastle with the other accounts when you turn on your machine.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 7, 2008)

I recommend making a new user. 

Get an American one. America is usually #1. Demos and PSN games from America and such.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks, will do. Another question - Have any of you installed Linux on your console? And I hear defragging the HDD is impossible, true or false?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't installed Linux--basically cause that requires you to reformat your drive and I had already installed too much stuff to bother with that.

And so far, yeah, defragging is impossible through the OS.


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2008)

Why would you even bother with installing an OS? That's for PCs...


----------



## Zoe (Feb 7, 2008)

Before avi streaming, it was the best solution for a HTPC.  It's still a good option for the unsupported formats.

And I specifically want to have a Linux box available without having to build one...


----------



## Pein (Feb 7, 2008)

Lost planet anyone else buying it?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 7, 2008)

maybe, I haven't been able to get into a room.


----------



## Pein (Feb 7, 2008)

I got in to 1 after that no dice but I liked the 360 version enough to buy this one


----------



## crabman (Feb 8, 2008)

Has anybody actually played the demo yet? I can get into a room barely, and when I do get in a room... yeah, no dice like Pein said.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 11, 2008)

Lost Planet isn't bad, but you move like a slug. It's quite decent online to me though.


----------



## Segan (Feb 11, 2008)

I just thought, what if they made another Heavenly Sword game, but with another heroine and another story, but substantially longer?

That would blow.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> I just thought, what if they made another Heavenly Sword game, but with another heroine and another story, but substantially longer?
> 
> That would blow.



How bout the next game, they don't make it tedious.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 11, 2008)

What was tedious?


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 11, 2008)

Kaki said:


> What was tedious?



Heavenly Sword, all it was a bunch of arena battles with the occasional road to walk down, and a bow mission.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone know how to make a JP PSN account?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Heavenly Sword, all it was a bunch of arena battles with the occasional road to walk down, and a bow mission.



Heavenly sword was pimping. For action fans only of course.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 11, 2008)

Speaking of action, has anyone played DMC4? I'm most likely getting it this week.


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2008)

I got DMC4, I'm on mission 07.

I made the mistake of playing it on level hard first time through and I'm paying the consequences now. I faced this boss 3 times now and I'm where near close to beating it.


----------



## Pein (Feb 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Heavenly sword was pimping. For action fans only of course.


indeed loved heavenly sword 



RodMack said:


> Speaking of action, has anyone played DMC4? I'm most likely getting it this week.


kick ass game one of the best games on ps3 


Venom said:


> I got DMC4, I'm on mission 07.
> 
> I made the mistake of playing it on level hard first time through and I'm paying the consequences now. I faced this boss 3 times now and I'm where near close to beating it.


lol noob  I breezed through devil hunter 

and I didn't think it would happen but I like nero more then dante


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Heavenly sword was pimping. For action fans only of course.



Well, I'm a fan of action games, and I think Heavenly Sword was a average game.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2008)

Ah sad  I enjoyed it quite alot. I liked it, not as much as God of war or DMC but way more then ninja gaiden.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 11, 2008)

I too also enjoyed Heavenly Sword.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 11, 2008)

RodMack said:


> I too also enjoyed Heavenly Sword.



Since when does average=unenjoyable?

It was a fun game with massive problems. Namely repetitious gameplay.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 11, 2008)

Just got my japanese 60GB. Only thing that bothers me is that info board is in japanese, other than that it kicks ass.

Pity that games like uncharted won't show blood on my ps3...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Since when does average=unenjoyable?
> 
> It was a fun game with massive problems. Namely repetitious gameplay.



After playing Dynasty warriors i find repetitive a hard word to put on games


----------



## King Bookah (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, HS is repetitive. It SO didn't have Kai missions and unique boss battles in between the arena fights to keep things interesting.


----------



## Pein (Feb 11, 2008)

Heavenly sword had some of the best boss battles this gen loved them


----------



## Kaki (Feb 12, 2008)

The level right after she ascends was pure madness and hack and slash fanservice. I would pay good money for a PSN game that expanded on that army rapage, add 2 player too, maybe a more expanded retail version. ....


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2008)

does anyone know what games are out there that does not show blood effect in japanese ps3?

I know that both resistance and uncharted has blood effects removed.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 12, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma has no head decaps, but still has blood.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2008)

how about arms and legs decaps?


----------



## Segan (Feb 12, 2008)

Decapitation means "head taken off" by default. Leg decap is contradictory.

Just to point it out.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 12, 2008)

King Bookah said:


> Yeah, HS is repetitive. It SO didn't have Kai missions and unique boss battles in between the arena fights to keep things interesting.



Oh of course, the craptastic shooting missions. And the boss fights took up, what like 10% of the game.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Oh of course, the craptastic shooting missions. And the boss fights took up, what like 10% of the game.


I guess we can conclude that HS is not your cup of coffee.


----------



## crabman (Feb 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> After playing Dynasty warriors i find repetitive a hard word to put on games



Lol, I was one of those idiots who actually bought Dynasty Warriors Gundam at full price. So yeah, I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2008)

crabman said:


> Lol, I was one of those idiots who actually bought Dynasty Warriors Gundam at full price. So yeah, I know exactly how you feel.



Oh i buy all Dynasty warriors and samurai and spin-offs, and i love em all


----------



## Pein (Feb 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh i buy all Dynasty warriors and samurai and spin-offs, and i love em all



I'm planning to buy some cheap dynasty/samurai warriors games this weekend I feel burnt out on shooters atm I want the gundam game but it still full priced wtf


----------



## Dan (Feb 12, 2008)

Pein said:


> indeed loved heavenly sword
> 
> 
> kick ass game one of the best games on ps3
> ...


I beat her . I was fourth time lucky. I aint played with Dante yet but I'm sure i'll prefer Nero.


----------



## crabman (Feb 12, 2008)

Pein said:


> I'm planning to buy some cheap dynasty/samurai warriors games this weekend I feel burnt out on shooters atm I want the gundam game but it still full priced wtf



...

I'm sorry. I apologize for me and my Gundam-phile brethren who defy logic and continue to buy that game at full price despite the fact that it is one hundred percent not worth $60. 

It's like a 40 dollar game, like it offers a lot of content and what content it does offer is pretty good. But not THAT good. But if you're a Gundam-phile and a Dynasty Warriors fan (like me) than $60 is a steal since putting the two together  just saves time and money.


----------



## Dan (Feb 12, 2008)

Thing with the game is, the baddies are easy, its just the bosses i get stuck on.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, now you would only possibly need orochi, gundam and DW6. 
DW went gold...as expected.


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2008)

What's the meaning of going "gold"?

And well, I'm interested in Dynasty Warriors 6. Since I've played Diablo many times through, repetition isn't all that bad for me. Though, the leveling and item system does a good job holding me there.

Does DW6 have that, too?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> What's the meaning of going "gold"?
> 
> And well, I'm interested in Dynasty Warriors 6. Since I've played Diablo many times through, repetition isn't all that bad for me. Though, the leveling and item system does a good job holding me there.
> 
> Does DW6 have that, too?



going gold means that a game is completely done and is about to get printed on the discs


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a nice thing when every other game is delayed. 

It's got a leveling and item leveling system.


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2008)

Then I might enjoy this one. Maybe I should even try and collect the Dynasty Warriors series for PS2...?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2008)

If you're into that sort of thing. I don't see the reason unless this one lacks vs modes and you want those. I hope it doesn't, and orochi has the samurai warriors and teams.


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2008)

vs. modes are a nice add-on, but not necessary.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Then I don't see that you need any of the past DW games, but if you want samurai warriors you could check orochi.


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2008)

Not like anybody would need any games. Ain't that right? You can't eat that or something ^___^

Anyhow, what do you think of the upcoming Condemned 2?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> Not like anybody would need any games. Ain't that right? You can't eat that or something ^___^
> 
> *Anyhow, what do you think of the upcoming Condemned 2?*



A MUST FUCKING BUY! if it's anything like the first.


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2008)

Haven't played the first one, but I'm definitely keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2008)

It looks rather intense. 
And wrong, we do need games as we are human. It doesn't need to be games though, it could be movies, math, sports, reading, writing...


----------



## RodMack (Feb 13, 2008)

The first Condemned was a 360 exclusive, right?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL 360 exclusive that's not halo? Of course it was on PC.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 13, 2008)

RodMack said:


> The first Condemned was a 360 exclusive, right?


Condemned was originally released on 360 and the PC port came alone a few months later.  No PS3 version was released as far as I know.



Kaki said:


> LOL 360 exclusive that's not halo? Of course it was on PC.


Plays best on consoles ;3


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2008)

Kaki said:


> LOL 360 exclusive that's not halo? Of course it was on PC.



It was far better on 360 and I'm picking up two on 360. But any PS3 owner should pick it up too.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 13, 2008)

would changing the japanese hard drive to us hard drive get rid of censorship?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Wait how did it play best on console? You can use xbox (), ps2, or keyboard and mouse set up. And the system is unlimited.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 13, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> would changing the japanese hard drive to us hard drive get rid of censorship?



No, there's a flag somewhere in the hardware.

The harddrive is just a standard notebook drive.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 13, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Wait how did it play best on console? You can use xbox (), ps2, or keyboard and mouse set up. And the system is unlimited.


Ease of use.  All I do on a console is pop the disk in and I'm playing.  Technically, yes PCs have the potential to do anything and everything a console can, but that requires not only a system capable of running such games, but the proper setup (controls and whatnot) to get the right feel.

Consoles are essentially simplified PCs after all.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Indeed they are specialized PCs. But how would getting a controller one way be more difficult than getting it the same way for a different reason. Personally I really would not want to have to use an xbox controller, so I'm going to get a ps2 type or ps2 adapter. 
Being easier makes it better for the masses but does it make it easier for you? My computer is usually on and I'm usually at it. All I do is pull up a folder and double click on the game. 

When it comes to multiplayer or exclusives then you've gotta have a console, but otherwise PC rocks that shit. Not to mention games that have mods and how free they are for folks that are not big fans of certain games but want to check them out. 
I would have gotten Oblivion on PS3 if it allowed mods. 
A solid system can be equivalent in price, well if you shop for deals. 
You don't need 4GB of RAM and a 8800GTX.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 13, 2008)

God damnit! I want my blood and gore on my ps3!


----------



## Pein (Feb 13, 2008)

for what game?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2008)

I want an all inclusive Berserk game for ps3. 

Pure is an off road racer coming out this fall, looks like it could be even more ferice than Motorstorm!


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 13, 2008)

Pein said:


> for what game?


blood for uncharted and resistance, gore for ninja gaiden sigma.


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2008)

Kaki said:


> I want an all inclusive Berserk game for ps3.


Me, too.

And by accident, did you refer to a certain someone with that "4 GB RAM and 8800GTX" comment?


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Feb 14, 2008)

hey guys, can you help me out? my ps3's NAT is set to type 3, so i can't use chat, and i could swear it's making it so my scores aren't uploaded on leader boards , anyone know how i can change it back to type 2 like it was before?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 14, 2008)

_ "We believe that peak industry sales will occur in 2010, given that Microsoft will likely introduce its next console that year and Nintendo will likely launch before then," he said_.

I believe that's a new Nintendo handheld, even though the article says 'home console'. But Microsoft releasing a new console in two years seems just a bit too soon ..


----------



## Zoe (Feb 14, 2008)

Tsukasa009 said:


> hey guys, can you help me out? my ps3's NAT is set to type 3, so i can't use chat, and i could swear it's making it so my scores aren't uploaded on leader boards , anyone know how i can change it back to type 2 like it was before?



It's likely a problem with your router.  What's your router model?

I'm predicting a Linksys...


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> _ "We believe that peak industry sales will occur in 2010, given that Microsoft will likely introduce its next console that year and Nintendo will likely launch before then," he said_.
> 
> I believe that's a new Nintendo handheld, even though the article says 'home console'. But Microsoft releasing a new console in two years seems just a bit too soon ..


captain obvious console cycles are always 5 years but 360 will be have some ps2 staying power


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 14, 2008)

I doubt any new consoles will be out by 2010 maybe the wii 2 but the rest will last longer


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> _ "We believe that peak industry sales will occur in 2010, given that Microsoft will likely introduce its next console that year and Nintendo will likely launch before then," he said_.
> 
> I believe that's a new Nintendo handheld, even though the article says 'home console'. But Microsoft releasing a new console in two years seems just a bit too soon ..


Hmm...five years is the usual cycle for consoles? I hope that PS3 lasts at least as long as PS2 does.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> Hmm...five years is the usual cycle for consoles? I hope that PS3 lasts at least as long as PS2 does.



Sony has put 6 years between the release of each console--I don't really see that changing.  If anything, that number will be increased since they've stated before that they're shooting for a 10-year cycle for the PS3.

(it's the failures of the Xbox and Gamecube that drag down the average life cycle...)


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> Hmm...five years is the usual cycle for consoles? I hope that PS3 lasts at least as long as PS2 does.



if ps1 and ps2 are any indication ps3 10 year life cycle looks reasonable ps2 is still making tons of cash and its 6  or 7 years old


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2008)

Yup. 

"4 GB RAM and 8800GTX" I don't know any one on the forum that has these.


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2008)

PS2 was released 2000, and it looks like it might make another year fairly well. PS2 should get 8 years old at least.

But I guess, Sony had a very specific reason for the 10 years cycle. They knew that they had a disadvantage in the market due to the late release and that the developers would have difficulties to tap into the full technical and graphical potential of the PS3, so giving them time was probably their best bet.
Given the success of the precedessors, Sony must have had fairly good confidence in PS3 lasting long enough to pick up the pace.

And their plans do seem to work, don't they?

Edit: Well, I don't really have that stuff, Kaki.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2008)

I agree with a gooood 8 years. And I said you don't need that stuff to play games.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 14, 2008)

I believe Sony has future-proofed the PS3 well enough that the 10-year cycle is definitely possible.  Even if there's a new Wii and Xbox before then, as the PS2 showed, you don't need to have the superior hardware to dominate the generation.


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

as long as guitar hero, madden and some licensed ip's are on ps2 it will be fine for awhile


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2008)

Even though they are vastly inferior to current gen renditions.


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Even though they are vastly inferior to current gen renditions.



ps2 madden > ps3 version 


dunno if it was posted but World in Conflict announced for PS3 and heres hoping for k/m support 


psn update for europe this week 


> *  Riff: Everyday Shooter full game (£4.99/€7.99)
> * Guitar Hero III "Classic Rock Track Pack" add-on (£3.99/€5.99)
> * Everybody's Golf 5 demo (free)
> * Conflict: Denied Ops teaser trailer (free)
> ...


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 14, 2008)

Pein said:


> ps2 madden > ps3 version



ps2 version < 360 version.


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

Fuck ea if they can't get the game running at 60fps on ps3 this year


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2008)

how i the ps2 version better?


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

plays great and cheap to


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2008)

THE NES lasted 7 years before the release of the SNES. Longest any console did that, every manufacture after wards released their hardware 5 or 6 years after release.

Feb of 2007, god of war 2 was sony's last first party game released on the ps2 then there resources went full on ps3. 

This whole ten year plan means nothing if the ps3 does not get consoles out into peoples homes within the first  two to three years. What I mean is they will release another hardware iteration in five to six year time frame like all consoles did ( except the NES) same with microsoft and nintendo.


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

08 it will be the deciding year and with sony planning to surpass 360 in Europe by summer and their stellar first party line up and blu ray dominating.
I think they'll move a ton of hardware out selling 360 in every region except north america and even then sales should be close.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This whole ten year plan means nothing if the ps3 does not get consoles out into peoples homes within the first  two to three years. What I mean is they will release another hardware iteration in five to six year time frame like all consoles did ( except the NES) same with microsoft and nintendo.



Just because there's another iteration doesn't mean the cycle is over.  Sony has admitted that they let the PSOne die too quickly, they're not going to make that mistake with the PS2 and they're not going to make that mistake with the PS3.

The PS2 is still getting pseudo-first party support, BTW.  From the looks of it, all of the Ready At Dawn PSP games are getting ported to the PS2.


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> THE NES lasted 7 years before the release of the SNES. Longest any console did that, every manufacture after wards released their hardware 5 or 6 years after release.
> 
> Feb of 2007, god of war 2 was sony's last first party game released on the ps2 then there resources went full on ps3.
> 
> This whole ten year plan means nothing if the ps3 does not get consoles out into peoples homes within the first  two to three years. What I mean is they will release another hardware iteration in five to six year time frame like all consoles did ( except the NES) same with microsoft and nintendo.


I forgot to mention your wrong that gow2 was the last 1st party title sony released for ps2.
Buzz, twisted metal,singstar the mlb games and ratchet and clank are coming out soon or have been released recently.


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

psn update 


> Games and Demos
> MLB 08 The Show demo (free)
> Patapon demo (free) for PSP
> 
> ...


if you got a psp go get dl the patapon demo


----------



## Zoe (Feb 14, 2008)

Pein said:


> I forgot to mention your wrong that gow2 was the last 1st party title sony released for ps2.
> Buzz, twisted metal,singstar the mlb games and ratchet and clank are coming out soon or have been released recently.



Singstar's still going for a while, too.  I just filled out a survey for the next Pops installment.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 14, 2008)

Pein said:


> psn update
> 
> if you got a psp go get dl the patapon demo


I'd like to try the Patapon demo. The game looks interesting. My PSP though is currently being hacked.


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

January npd's 
* Wii - 274,000
    * PlayStation 3 - 269,000
    * PlayStation 2 - 264,000
    * Nintendo DS - 251,000
    * PlayStation Portable - 230,000
    * Xbox 360 - 230,000
time to say fuck yeah ps3 out selling every console except wii is impressive and it was only out sold by 5000 the rest of the playstation brand isn't doing to shabby either

oh yeah lost planet demo is back up and this time it running really smooth no connection problems at all


----------



## Kaki (Feb 15, 2008)

Ya, I'm getting that and the MLB I like to peg the batter over and over.....

Of course the PS3 will shine, it's just that the proletariat was deterred by $599 USD.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2008)

Not to forget the 360, Wii and DS are all supply constrained.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Not to forget the 360, Wii and DS are all supply constrained.



Hey it's not sony's fault the other companies can't keep up with production.


----------



## Pein (Feb 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Not to forget the 360, Wii and DS are all supply constrained.







Walmart


----------



## crabman (Feb 15, 2008)

Pein said:


> psn update
> 
> if you got a psp go get dl the patapon demo



Wow, I know this isn't the PSP thread but damn. Patapon is a pretty amazing game. Like wow, the lives and well being of these little guys is entirely based on how good your rhythm is. It's pretty amazing...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2008)

Pein said:


> Walmart



Each link has "no supply to ship"  except for the last three, however you do realize you are using these links in "feburary" to prove a "janurary" issue?

Either way, They all saw sale declines, With the abundance of ps3's out there it was a no brainier it would outsell the competitors that sold over 1.2 million and another million the previous month along side a system that sold 3.2 + million in two months. 

Sales will rise for the console but after January and manufacturers get more shipments in ( this is typically the case of the holiday rush, always happens). But I try not to get into these types of arguments because they always end bad 


Overall, horrible hardware overall, but software overall was really good.


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2008)

Is the PS3 60GB compatibility with PSone games similar to the compatibility with PS2 games?


----------



## tantan (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah.. how's the compatibility issue going?


----------



## Pein (Feb 15, 2008)

Segan said:


> Is the PS3 60GB compatibility with PSone games similar to the compatibility with PS2 games?



any ps3 has full ps1 bc


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2008)

Great, then I can get the FF games from PSone for my PS3.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, but you could just emulate them unless you are trying to play them on psp. 

SSJ, asside from the mistake of the wrong month it seems the only one who is out is CC. 
ok, I see what you're saying that more people are still waiting for the other consoles. We'll see, of course wii should do well, it's a monster.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Feb 15, 2008)

I got my ps3 back!! Uncharted here I come.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Feb 15, 2008)

Zoe said:


> It's likely a problem with your router.  What's your router model?
> 
> I'm predicting a Linksys...



ya it's a linksys, the strange part is it started off in type two, so i don't rly know what happened


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 15, 2008)

So I'm pretty sure my PS3 fucked up. :/ 

The disc drive now won't accept anything; DVD's, Blu-Ray movies or Blu-Ray games - and whenever I power the system on the blue light comes on even though there's nothing in there, and it makes violent sounds. The operating system is fine and I can play demos. Just wanted to put it out there to see if anyone else has had this problem? Should I just take it back and get a new one?


----------



## Dan (Feb 15, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> So I'm pretty sure my PS3 fucked up. :/
> 
> The disc drive now won't accept anything; DVD's, Blu-Ray movies or Blu-Ray games - and whenever I power the system on the blue light comes on even though there's nothing in there, and it makes violent sounds. The operating system is fine and I can play demos. Just wanted to put it out there to see if anyone else has had this problem? *Should I just take it back and get a new one?*


Defiantly, copy all your demos and save files to a usb stick and get a new one. they would change it there and then.


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like you got bad luck.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Tsukasa009 said:


> ya it's a linksys, the strange part is it started off in type two, so i don't rly know what happened



Second prediction... it's a WRT54g model.

Those routers are pieces of shit.  You're either going to have to load up custom firmware on it, or you'll need to set special settings on both the router and the PS3.  You should be able to find specifics if you google it.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 16, 2008)

*Toshiba to exit HD DVD, end format war-NHK*


TOKYO, Feb 16 (Reuters) - Toshiba Corp (6502.T: Quote, Profile, Research) is planning to stop production of equipment compatible with the HD DVD format for high-definition video, allowing the competing Blu-Ray camp a free run, public broadcaster NHK reported on Saturday.

Toshiba is expected to suffer losses amounting to tens of billions of yen (hundreds of millions of dollars) to scrap production of HD DVD players and recorders and other steps to exit the business, Japan's NHK said on its website.

No one at Toshiba could be reached for comment.

The format war between the Toshiba-backed HD DVD and Sony Corp's (6758.T: Quote, Profile, Research) Blu-Ray, often compared to the Betamax-VHS battle in the 1980s, has slowed the development of what is expected to be a multibillion dollar high-definition DVD industry.

Toshiba was dealt a blow on Friday when Wal-Mart Stores Inc (WMT.N: Quote, Profile, Research) said it would abandon the HD DVD format, becoming the latest in a series of top retailers and movie studios to rally behind Blu-ray technology for high definition DVDs.

Toshiba plans to continue selling HD DVD equipment at stores for the time being but will not put resources into developing new devices, NHK said. (Reporting by Nathan Layne, editing by Mike Peacock)

http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssConsumerGoodsAndRetailNews/idUSL1627196120080216


----------



## Akira (Feb 16, 2008)

Owned... even though i do feel sorry for all those people with HD DVD players..


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 16, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> So I'm pretty sure my PS3 fucked up. :/
> 
> The disc drive now won't accept anything; DVD's, Blu-Ray movies or Blu-Ray games - and whenever I power the system on the blue light comes on even though there's nothing in there, and it makes violent sounds. The operating system is fine and I can play demos. Just wanted to put it out there to see if anyone else has had this problem? Should I just take it back and get a new one?



I've seen this happen to so many people. How _does_ it happen exactly? Can you wear out your disc drive that quick?


----------



## Segan (Feb 16, 2008)

@Butter Head: Glad, you liked my set.

And it seems, that Sony effectively won the war. Might improve the PS3 sales a bit more.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 16, 2008)

Segan said:


> @Butter Head: Glad, you liked my set.
> 
> And it seems, that Sony effectively won the war. Might improve the PS3 sales a bit more.



You're welcome!

Yeah, it seems that way based on the sales. I'll admit, I never used to care about these console wars until I actually got a PS3 and all of a sudden I get hated on for not getting an XBOX 360 since it's supposedly so much better.  Sure, it may definitely have a much bigger selection of games and (slightly?) better graphics, but didn't it come out almost 1 year before the PS3 did? Also, it was so much cheaper while the PS3 started out so much more expensive (which was a big mistake on Sony's part) but now that they've fixed their mistake, it's definetely selling more. 

I think that the new FF games will boost the sell of the PS3, that is, if they don't get ported over to 360, which could very well happen.  Not that I'd start bitching about FF going to XBOX (shit FFXI already did). 

I just like Playstation better, whether my reasons are very logical or not. I've never cared about which one has the better graphics, but the quality and selection of games, which PS always gives. I've NEVER liked XBOX because when I think of XBOX it's just FPS and sports exclusive games that seemed to make it big (in the past). XBOX tried to compete with the PS2 but PS2 was and shall be the king for a while. However, I must admit that the new XBOX is doing quite well now, and I suppose it's Microsoft's time to shine, but like I said: Sony is still the king for me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 16, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> I've seen this happen to so many people. How _does_ it happen exactly? Can you wear out your disc drive that quick?



It's really an enigma to me. I can count the amount of times I've put a disc in and out of my system (8 times). Honestly, I've played two DVD's, one Blu-Ray movie, and one game. I only got my Playstation about 4 weeks ago. Then I wanted to eject Resistance to play a movie, I noticed something abnormal when there was no *beep* when I ejected the disc, though it came out fine. Then I try and put Spiderman inside, and nothing doing .. the system simply didn't accept my disc, even when I put it inside as far as it can go without getting jammed. 

So I took it back to the store and they've run out of PS3's. :/ 

I kept my system as a media player for now, since I watch Lost, Prison Break, Terminator etc. on my PS3. I'll exchange it when they come back in stock.



			
				UnblessedSoul said:
			
		

> Toshiba to exit HD DVD, end format war-NHK
> 
> 
> TOKYO, Feb 16 (Reuters) - Toshiba Corp (6502.T: Quote, Profile, Research) is planning to stop production of equipment compatible with the HD DVD format for high-definition video, allowing the competing Blu-Ray camp a free run, public broadcaster NHK reported on Saturday.
> ...



So to quote Cube, today was a good day. 



			
				Butter Head said:
			
		

> I think that the new FF games will boost the sell of the PS3, that is, if they don't get ported over to 360, which could very well happen.  Not that I'd start bitching about FF going to XBOX (shit FFXI already did).



My man, you can quote me on this. The new Final Fantasy games *will not* port over to the 360. I've not only heard it from a primary source, but the way they're talking about really pushing it close to the potential of the PS3, I don't even think the 360 will be able to take it. It'll be a 8 disc boxset for each game lol.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well guys, I got a ps3 yesterday. A 60gig in fact. I have one problem though. my tv is a 52" diagonal RCA HDTV 
Projection Television. I dont have a HDMI port on it but it does have component. I have component cables, so it should work on 1080i. Well when I have it on 1080i my games dont work on it. Anyone have any clues to help me out?


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well when I do, the screen like goes crazy and splits into 3 lol. Its all messed up. I think it might be the cables, but I am not sure.


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2008)

About FF, I already collected FF XII, X, IX and VII, and I just need to get VIII, and there's a good prospect (new and sealed). Though, it's on an online auction and I yet have to get a proper activation code, which I will soon get and the price is expensive (approximately 155 USD).

But I'm getting it, no matter what.


----------



## Pein (Feb 17, 2008)

Segan said:


> About FF, I already collected FF XII, X, IX and VII, and I just need to get VIII, and there's a good prospect (new and sealed). Though, it's on an online auction and I yet have to get a proper activation code, which I will soon get and the price is expensive (approximately 155 USD).
> 
> But I'm getting it, no matter what.





$20 new from amazon


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2008)

Since I'm from Switzerland and thus have the european PS3 version, I need an european version of FFVIII.

And amazon isn't a good place for me as I would need a credit card, which I don't have.


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 17, 2008)

Segan said:


> Since I'm from Switzerland and thus have the european PS3 version, I need an european version of FFVIII.
> 
> And amazon isn't a good place for me as I would need a credit card, which I don't have.



FFVIII's only flaw is the retarded characters. I pray that your brain cells dont scream in pain and or die from the stupidity of these characters and find the solid gameplay and story behind them.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 17, 2008)

Hurray for BLU-Ray!!!


----------



## Pein (Feb 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Hurray for BLU-Ray!!!



I'm going to buy a ton of blu rays later today in celebration of hd dvd getting its ass kicked


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2008)

Tenrow said:


> FFVIII's only flaw is the retarded characters. I pray that your brain cells dont scream in pain and or die from the stupidity of these characters and find the solid gameplay and story behind them.


Stupidity of fictional characters is by no means a rarity. But as long as the gameplay makes up for that, I'm fine. Only when it occurs in comics and books, you have a problem.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2008)

FF8's gameplay isn't all that great. They messed up quite a few things. Still better then shit like FF9.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 17, 2008)

Actually i  loved the chars...but yeah they were too anime-like so some people who may hate anime or Japanese-type personas i suppose couldn't but dislike em....i on the other hand  love anime so VIIIs chars were my fav chars out of all videogames ever.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 17, 2008)

So, I bought PS3 today and I have a few questions!

I live in Europe so I bought a PAL PS3 (40gb). Unfortunately I can't play PS2 games with it but it's not really a problem as most of my ps2 games are NTSC and I still have my modded ps2 which I use for playing ps2 games. However, two things:

1) Can I play ps1 games with the 40gb version?
2) Are PS3 games region free or not? Even though I live in Europe and I have a PAL console, I buy a lot of games from America and sometimes Asia, so I need to know if my console can play them or not. If not, I'll probably have to mod it when I can afford it, if there even are any good modchips out. I don't really play pirated games, I only want to play imported games.

And another thing, recommend me some good games! I got Ratchet & Clank and Uncharted: Drake's Fortune with the console but what other games I should get? RPG's is my favorite genre but I pretty much all kinds of games except FPSes on consoles. I'm planning on buying Folklore and probably Devil May Cry 4 as well. Other games I have been considering are Assassin's Creed and Heavenly Sword. My friend recommended Dynasty Warriors 6 as well.

And I'll obviously get MGS4 when it comes out in March or April so no need to mention it. <3


----------



## Kaki (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes PS1 games. You could rent AC and Heavenly sword. The latter is MUCH better and has a story and villains. Warhawk is a great vehical TPS. MGS4 will come out this summer. 
Motorstorm is my favorite racing game. And DW6 is my big game of the first half of this year. 
Oh, if you have a few friends and a bit of cash, consider RockBand. 



> have a much bigger selection of games and (slightly?) better graphics


 The xbox does not have better graphics or any specs, but the PS3 didn't blow it away like it was hyped to (yet). 
The xbox has a larger library, but the key factor about it is, how many games does it even have? You can indeed count them on one hand, the others are on PC and PS3 as well.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 17, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> 1) Can I play ps1 games with the 40gb version?
> 2) Are PS3 games region free or not? Even though I live in Europe and I have a PAL console, I buy a lot of games from America and sometimes Asia, so I need to know if my console can play them or not. If not, I'll probably have to mod it when I can afford it, if there even are any good modchips out. I don't really play pirated games, I only want to play imported games.



Yes and Yes.

The only problems you may run into with #2 is resolution issues if you're still playing in SD, censorship issues, or online multiplayer restrictions.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 17, 2008)

> No PS1 games either.


You say no and Zoe says yes. Conflicting information. ;_;



> MGS4 will come out this summer.


According to wiki, it's coming out in Q2 2008 and this Finnish shop I use to buy games says it's coming out on 30.3.2008.

Thanks for the answers Zoe. I might be wrong but I was under the impression that all PS3 games can be region free but it's really up to the developers if they will make their games region free or not. I think this was the issue with some older consoles (xbox or ps2 maybe?) but the games weren't region free. That's why I was kind of afraid that I could not buy games from America anymore. Anyway, this isn't based on any sources, just something I vaguely remember so I'm probably wrong. Thanks again!


----------



## Dan (Feb 17, 2008)

Anyone know if they gonna do a box set with the MGS's?

I had number 1 and 2 but don't anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 17, 2008)

Venom said:


> Anyone know if they gonna do a box set with the MGS's?
> 
> I had number 1 and 2 but don't anymore.



Yeah, Metal Gear Solid: The Essential Collection is coming with MGS1, MGS2irector's Cut and MGS3; but so far only in the US. Only ?15 as well.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 17, 2008)

Venom said:


> Anyone know if they gonna do a box set with the MGS's?
> 
> I had number 1 and 2 but don't anymore.





Dunno if it's been officially announced yet.


----------



## Dan (Feb 17, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Yeah, Metal Gear Solid: The Essential Collection is coming with MGS1, MGS2irector's Cut and MGS3; but so far only in the US. Only ?15 as well.





Zoe said:


> Dunno if it's been officially announced yet.


Cool.

Damn, If Play-asia delivered to the UK things would be alot easier.

when that box set comes to UK I need to get it.


----------



## Akira (Feb 17, 2008)

> and this Finnish shop I use to buy games says it's coming out on 30.3.2008.


I think that is because 30/3/2008 is literally when the second quarter of 08 begins.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 18, 2008)

Kaki said:
			
		

> The xbox does not have better graphics or any specs, but the PS3 didn't blow it away like it was hyped to (yet).
> The xbox has a larger library, but the key factor about it is, how many games does it even have? You can indeed count them on one hand, the others are on PC and PS3 as well.



Are you sure?  A search on Amazon.com gives me

Video Games 
PlayStation 3 *(377)*
PlayStation 2 (3,190)
Xbox 360 *(875)*
Xbox (1,775)
Wii (741)
GameCube (1,096)
PC Games (13,152)
Mac Games (1,674)
Game Boy Advance (1,803)
Nintendo DS (1,099)
Sony PSP (1,273)
More Systems (10,884)

So 360 definetely has moar games, not counting the Japanese market? 

And the FFVIII hate makes me sad. FFVIII was a good game and is very well worth getting. If you enjoyed the rest of the modern FFs, I see no reason why you wouldn't enjoy FFVIII. It has an epic story and stunning cutscenes that will have you on the edge of your seat. Plus the soundtrack is just amazing. Then again, it's hard for me to hate an FF game.  I'm not picky? The only ones I haven't enjoyed as much have been the older ones. 



> RPG's is my favorite genre but I pretty much all kinds of games except FPSes on consoles. I'm planning on buying Folklore and probably Devil May Cry 4 as well.



I bought Folklore recently and while it is alright it kinda bores me. It's... repetitive. Then again, I guess it's considered one of the best games on the PS3 [so far], so I guess you might wanna try it. 

I've heard a lot of great things about Heavenly Sword, and I've also played the demo, but the fact that it's really short turns me off.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 18, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> Are you sure?  A search on Amazon.com gives me
> 
> Video Games
> PlayStation 3 *(377)*
> ...



Kaki meant exclusives I think. A lot of the 360 games can be played on the PS3 or more often on a PC; better with the latter.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2008)

Except most people can't play the PC version cause the specs are so damn high.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 18, 2008)

And yet Microsoft charges these poorer players to play online. 

ya, I said they only have a small handful of games for they system.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope it's true but this is a rumor for now



> We all know about the Warhawk v1.3 patch info, and its Home integration.
> 
> We all know about the PSN page on here (us.playstation.com) that was up, then removed, that had info on Home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaki (Feb 18, 2008)

It would be cool if it came out this month or next month....but I'll do my best to not expect it. The speculation never ends, this shit never comes....until it does.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2008)

Kaki said:


> And yet Microsoft charges these poorer players to play online.
> 
> ya, I said they only have a small handful of games for they system.



XBOX live is great service. I gladly pay 50 dollars a year for it. Better then anything any other console has. Free doesn't always mean good. 

And the same could be said for PS3. If you think XBOX 360 only has a handful PS3 has half of that.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 18, 2008)

My point was they are charging what could be seen as the lower income bracket of gamers. It's like taxing the poor and not the rich. Just an observation...
And I got you cheaper does NOT mean better. 

Ok, Bluedragon, RRXX, Halol 3, crackdown, dead rising and saints row (sequals coming to PS3 as well.) Kingdom Under Fire: Circle of Doom, Lost Odyssey, Doa, DoAX2, online VF5. 
Add to it this year, Halo Wars, Ninja Gaiden 2, Too Human: Part 1, Banjo-Kazooie, Fable 2, Tales of vesperia, Dark Messiah of Might & Magic: Elements,and Infinite undiscovery.
11+8 =20
PS3: Warhawk, Heavenly sword, Folklore, Motorstorm, Resistance, Eye of Judgement, Genji 2, Lair (maybe they'll fix the controls someday.) Uncharted, Time crisis 4, Disega 3, Ratchet and Clank, 

This year I hope: Resistance 2, Haze, LBP, Killzone 2, yakuza 3, MGS4, inFAMOUS, White Knight Story, Tekken 6 (almost), Blazblue, and whatever.....

Kinda like 7 +9= 16 
Well, the box still has more. I basically listed all I could find. 


Rock on!


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 18, 2008)

This is a PS3 thread, not a lolconsole war thread.

Both systems own and will own throughout 2008.  Get over it.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 19, 2008)

Hd-dvd has just died it's official




> "TOKYO--Toshiba Corporation today announced that it has undertaken a thorough review of its overall strategy for HD DVD and has decided it will no longer develop, manufacture and market HD DVD players and recorders. This decision has been made following recent major changes in the market. Toshiba will continue, however, to provide full product support and after-sales service for all owners of Toshiba HD DVD products.
> 
> HD DVD was developed to offer consumers access at an affordable price to high-quality, high definition content and prepare them for the digital convergence of tomorrow where the fusion of consumer electronics and IT will continue to progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pein (Feb 19, 2008)

Bleh lost planet has a mandatory 5 gig install still getting it though


----------



## Kaki (Feb 19, 2008)

Installs are good, but long respawn times are not.


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2008)

Meh, I just now realized that the european PS3 doesn't have the PS2 hardware...probably should get a PS2 for the games, that have issues on PS3.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 19, 2008)

Only if you have or want those games. 
I'm going to grab NH3 next month, I hope the smoothing is great.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 19, 2008)

Heh, you throw some weird dates out. Teenagers and young adults don't even pay for movies anyway. 
Don't the baby boomers or something still hold the most economic clout?


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2008)

Say, online-mode for PS2 games don't work when they run in PS3 (60 GB), right?


----------



## Pein (Feb 19, 2008)

no they work


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 20, 2008)

hyakku said:


> A. Holo discs drop with their 100-500 GB capacity.



Too bad that most movies usually ended up at around 20GB on HD DVD. While bit-rate is important, you can only go so high before it come superfluous. Warner Brothers releases Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix with a VC-1 encode with a average video bitrate of around 16Mb. That movie is usually referred to as "reference quality."

I only see discs like that becoming important when higher resolutions are available to consumers. Or for storage use.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 21, 2008)

Snake 108 said:
			
		

> Kaki meant exclusives I think. A lot of the 360 games can be played on the PS3 or more often on a PC; better with the latter.



Thilly me...

Oh, question. I have the 80GB PS3 and I can obviously play PS/PS2 games on there and I have no trouble saving and loading PS2 game data but it won't work that way for the PS1 disks I put in there.  Is that normal?


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 21, 2008)

What Playstation games are you playing?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 21, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> Thilly me...
> 
> Oh, question. I have the 80GB PS3 and I can obviously play PS/PS2 games on there and I have no trouble saving and loading PS2 game data but it won't work that way for the PS1 disks I put in there.  Is that normal?



You need to create a ps1 virtual memory card, if you have then you need to select it by pressing the ps button, everytime you switch between ps1 and ps2 games you need to manually change it every time


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 21, 2008)

Scared Link said:


> What Playstation games are you playing?



I don't think it matters... but so far: Final Fantasy VII, IX, and a racing game.



> You need to create a ps1 virtual memory card, if you have then you need to select it by pressing the ps button, everytime you switch between ps1 and ps2 games you need to manually change it every time



Oh ok, thanks!


----------



## RodMack (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been kinda busy playing DMC4, which is why I was absent for a while, but I finally beat the game this afternoon.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2008)

I need to wait until spring break to get it. 

There is dark sector next month, and echocrome in May.


----------



## ShangDOh (Feb 24, 2008)

Is there a new SKU coming out soon or what? All I've been able to find both locally and online are the 40gig models.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 24, 2008)

Apparently the 80gb will be replaced by 120gb with ds controller


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Feb 24, 2008)

RodMack said:


> I've been kinda busy playing DMC4, which is why I was absent for a while, but I finally beat the game this afternoon.



Hehe, I beat it yesterday on DH. Now I'm going to finish up the Dungeon Trials on Folklore.


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm going to get DMC soon.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 24, 2008)

Whoops, put this in the wrong thread last night >_>

It really feels like  is starting to ramp up.  Anybody else really excited for this game?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2008)

Ya, it's very exiting. 

I hope it comes out soon.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2008)

It comes April in Japan.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 24, 2008)

I got Burnout Paradise. Why does every racing game these days have to have this stupid open world crap? I don't want to wander around with shit to do. I want to get straight the action!


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2008)

Then why did you buy it in the first place? o_0


----------



## Sengoku (Feb 24, 2008)

cant wait for gran turismo 5
am i the only gt fan here?


----------



## Dan (Feb 24, 2008)

Sengoku said:


> cant wait for gran turismo 5
> am i the only gt fan here?


Defiantly not. I'll be picking it up on launch day. But till then we must be patient.


----------



## Sengoku (Feb 24, 2008)

gran turismo 5 prologue will come out this april

60 cars, 6 tracks, online play, etc...


----------



## ShangDOh (Feb 24, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Apparently the 80gb will be replaced by 120gb with ds controller



Isn't that only a rumor? But I hope they do, the 40gig model is a rip off.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 25, 2008)

I can't believe Phil Harrison quit sony to join Atari, he must of been really pissed at sony


----------



## Segan (Feb 25, 2008)

What's the deal with Harrison?


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 25, 2008)

Seems like he was pissed from Sony's strategies.
Especially for what regards Japan.
Anyway it's a hard loss, but Sony will surely replace him well.


----------



## Pein (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh Phil you will be missed
 but wtf he's gonna go work on dragonball now


----------



## Zoe (Feb 25, 2008)

YES!  Valkyria is coming to the US in the fall!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2008)

Kazuo Hirai will take his place.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 25, 2008)

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDGE RAAAAAAAACER Kaz ;3


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 25, 2008)

Ridge racerrrrrr

Anyone seen this I thought it was funny

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hmod3EE0PRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pein (Feb 25, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Kazuo Hirai will take his place.



great the guy who approved lair and let god of war 2 be a ps2 title


----------



## Segan (Feb 25, 2008)

Pein said:


> great the guy who approved lair and *let god of war 2 be a ps2 title*


Huh? Is that a bad thing now?

And it's not like the top chief would play the games to approve them, would he?


----------



## Pein (Feb 25, 2008)

Segan said:


> Huh? Is that a bad thing now?
> 
> And it's not like the top chief would play the games to approve them, would he?



God of war 2 would have helped ps3 in sales uncharted and ratchet are great but sony didn't have that stand out title for 2007 holiday 

I don't really get you 2nd question


----------



## Segan (Feb 25, 2008)

Pein said:


> God of war 2 would have helped ps3 in sales uncharted and ratchet are great but sony didn't have that stand out title for 2007 holiday
> 
> I don't really get you 2nd question


There's still GoW 3.

My second comment referred to Kazuo Hirai having approved of Lair.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 25, 2008)

Any of you guys playing the Lost Planet Demo, planning on getting Lost Planet?


----------



## Pein (Feb 25, 2008)

Ronin0510 said:


> Any of you guys playing the Lost Planet Demo, planning on getting Lost Planet?



yep already preordered

@ yeah he does while kaz approves Lair phil approves little big planet


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, at least lair may finally get that analog patch.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 25, 2008)

The next thing I'll buy is Burnout Paradise, then R&C:ToD, I'm still mastering DMC4 and Ninja Gaiden Sigma (the only 2 games I have).

Anyway, if you haven't checked that out yet, here's a little gem to uncover...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/technology/2008/02/playstation_bounces_back.html


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2008)

hehe interactive vegetation. I'm happy about the 4 player multi. 

Xbox has long been seen as the platform of choice for FPS fans who don't play on PC.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 25, 2008)

Whats everyone's PSN Id I want to add you guys as friends. Mine is ronin0510


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 25, 2008)

Does Lair really sucks? Or is it just the freaky controls?


----------



## Pein (Feb 25, 2008)

Ronin0510 said:


> Whats everyone's PSN Id I want to add you guys as friends. Mine is ronin0510



there's a thread for psn id's in the online subforum


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Does Lair really sucks? Or is it just the freaky controls?



It's not that great. It's playable but not fun.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2008)

I think it may be cool with normal controls. I enjoyed it but it got a bit frustrating.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ronin0510 said:


> Any of you guys playing the Lost Planet Demo, planning on getting Lost Planet?



It's about all I can play right now with my broken disc drive and finished the other demos. Not sure if I'd get it, at least not straight away; but the multiplayer is quite fun even with the limited demo experience.



			
				Daelthasaar said:
			
		

> The next thing I'll buy is Burnout Paradise, then R&C:ToD, I'm still mastering DMC4 and Ninja Gaiden Sigma (the only 2 games I have).
> 
> Anyway, if you haven't checked that out yet, here's a little gem to uncover...
> In Q1 2007



Maybe I'm too used to DMC but I couldn't get with the Ninja Gaiden demo that well. Something about the combat seemed to be lacking some rigidness ( which sounds like a good thing :/ ) but I only played it through once so maybe I should give it another chance.

About that secret game, I have a feeling it's "Heavy Rain". I remember watching a trailer of that back when the PS3 was about to launch, stunning graphics and it's a storytelling kind of game I think. 

And Kaz is the man, btw.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 25, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> And Kaz is the man, btw.



Lol wut? RIDDDDGEEEEEEE RACERRRRRRRR?! Giant Enemy Crab?!?

Haha

I'm glad to see Phil go, but not glad to see Kaz take his place.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2008)

Ya, Heavy rain would make sense but I don't think that's it as it's not new.


----------



## Akira (Feb 25, 2008)

Is the analogue patch for lair confirmed? I'd planned to get Lair but almost everyone I know who played it says the controls sucked, and that it would be better suited by an analogue control scheme.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 25, 2008)

I was planning on getting Lair when it launched, but decided not to after the bad reviews and hearing that the motion controls sucked. If they do add an analog patch to it, i might consider getting it after I hear how it is.


----------



## Pein (Feb 26, 2008)

I borrowed lair from a friend gave it back to him when I found out it sucked Id buy it if the patch came out


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 26, 2008)

Some Resistance 2 Artwork screens from NeoGAF:

Watch it, 'though scaled down, they are still pretty fucking large:


*Spoiler*: _OMGZ AWESOME_ 








More


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2008)

Since I've read that the european 60 GB PS3 consoles don't have the Emotion Engine from PS2 but a software emulation, I'm confused and worried that my PS3 doesn't fully supports PS2 PAL games.

On the original package there's the symbol "PAL". Is that just standard inscription for every PS3 console package, or does that specifically confirm that my console is compatible with all PAL PS2 games?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 26, 2008)

_*DualShock 3 Dated For US*_​


@ Segan: Unofficial PS3 Backwards Compatibility Database List

There's a small chance some PS2 games won't work on your PS3, but I wouldn't worry about it. >.< The PAL symbol refers to region encoding  only. Has nothing to do with whether or not PS2 games are backwards compatible.


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2008)

But games like Shadow Hearts Covenant don't seem to run well according to that list. And it seems that I've got like 10 games that don't run smoothly. Currently I don't have much time to test it out, so I need some external informations.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 26, 2008)

Well here's Sony's official list. Might as well cross-reference to see if there are anomalies.


----------



## ShangDOh (Feb 26, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> _*DualShock 3 Dated For US*_​
> 
> 
> @ Segan: Unofficial PS3 Backwards Compatibility Database List
> ...



$54.99?! That's almost as much as a game! I hope it comes packed with a new SKU....


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2008)

ShangDOh said:


> $54.99?! That's almost as much as a game! I hope it comes packed with a new SKU....



80GB + MGS4 + DS3 coming in June.


----------



## Pein (Feb 26, 2008)

MGS4 june 12th 

and if you pre order you get access to the metal gear online beta


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ubisoft have confirmed the Haze release date as this May. 

I'd guess the DS3 would come out for like $60 - $65 in the UK. Happy to hear the MGS4 release date and I hope they commit to a worldwide simultaneous release.

--
In other news:

I came across an article where Phil Harrison and Peter Molyneux were criticizing the Playstation & Xbox controllers for being too complex for non-gamers to get used to, and praising the 'Wiimote' for 'democratisation' of controlling videogames; presumably meaning young children, and to make a politically incorrect assumption- girls and older people. I can see it makes sense from their profit-centric point of view, but I for one am very glad to see the same format of controlling I've been used to since I can remember. 

Saying traditional controllers are too complex is even more silly than criticizing iPod's for being more complex than the Walkman or a CD player was. As technology moves on, it more or less always brings finer controls with it. But controllers have always been pretty much the same.. :/ 
We've been used to joysticks, shoulder buttons, D-pads, Start & Select, four buttons etc. if these new kids find that too complex they need to smarten the fuck up. As for demographics who aren't generally well adapted to games like older people, (and this means old, because the average age of gamers is ever increasing) I don't see how  they wouldn't be able to control the types of games they would generally play. If the Wii is giving them all they can handle, I'm sure controlling a "chase the donkey" game on a Xbox/PS controller wouldn't be difficult. In all seriousness, racing games for example which are popular across the board of demographics couldn't be easier to control using the traditional method. 

I think they're both giving too much props to Apple and Nintendo. I wonder if they recall Duck Hunt? It was just a new way to play a game. I believe the Wii's success is largely due to marketing and the 'comeback' of Nintendo, i.e. riding the wave of the DS/Lite. I don't have an issue with consoles making their own wacky ways of controlling, but as a gamer I'm prone to annoyance when everyone else wants to follow the guy with the most money in every way under the sun. I don't think that will happen, I'm just saying. Phil Harrison has gone on record airing out SCEJ for saying they were too stuck in their ways unwilling to get on the casual gaming bandwagon, but I'm a little glad there's someone holding the foundation even if it is just for profit.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2008)

I can kind of see their point.  Most gamers today are okay with the current controllers because we were raised on a gradual evolution of the controllers:  NES -> SNES -> PS -> PS2 and beyond.  Each generation only made slight changes to the controllers.

That said, newbies will just have to deal with it.  Especially for young children, there should be no complaints because that's when people are the most impressionable and learn better.  If an adult can't get it, then gaming just isn't for them.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 26, 2008)

Zoe, in Japan and USA that BC was granted via Emotion Engine, the European 60GB emulated the games via software.

For the latter, I completely agree, with both Snake and Zoe, I don't want to come back to a game with 2 buttons.
Street Fighter 2 with its 6 button was a revolution.
Don't take me as a fanboy, but with WII I feel that we're going to the Stone Age.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Zoe, in Japan and USA that BC was granted via Emotion Engine, the European 60GB emulated the games via software.



The Europe models and 80GB models are only partially software.  They still contain the GS chip.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2008)

> if these new kids find that too complex they need to smarten the fuck up.


Ditto. 



> because we were raised on a gradual evolution of the controllers


Do you think we need a simpler language for those who have not lived through the gradual progression of english. How can we drive cars if we don't practice with toy cars first?

In many ways the wii simplifies things, but doesn't it have about the same number of buttons?

When you focus too much on the mainstream and keeping things simple, the general quality can flag.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 27, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 4 boxart revealed


Yes, definately getting the special edition version.


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2008)

Box art looks good.

when is the game coming?

is there an official date?


----------



## Genesis (Feb 27, 2008)

MGS4 BUNDLE WITH THE PS3!!!

Damn the temptation. I was going to hold off buying the console until christmas, but I'm getting second thoughts now.

You get MGS4, an 80GB PS3 and Dual Shock 3, for $499. If I was to import that to UK, it would probably cost me around £300 which is not bad at all.

Only thing is, I'm sure that the 80GB PS3 isn't backwards compatible like the 60GB was.

AH! Dammit! Do I wait until christmas for a really good deal and buy it with a few games, or buy it in June as the bundle? So much conflict!


----------



## Pein (Feb 27, 2008)

Genesis said:


> MGS4 BUNDLE WITH THE PS3!!!
> 
> Damn the temptation. I was going to hold off buying the console until christmas, but I'm getting second thoughts now.
> 
> ...



it does have bc just not as much as the 60gb but it supports around 90% of ps2 games


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2008)

i was gonna buy a ps3 tomorrow as well, but hearing this bundle makes me just wanna wait this out  the dilemma


----------



## Genesis (Feb 27, 2008)

If FF13 was to come out by christmas, I'd be grinning like a madman because I could get that and MGS4 with the PS3. 

Anyways, I'm probably going to get this bundle. The game I was waiting for is just about to arrive. Tekken 6, GT5 and the rest will soon follow too.

It's time I upgraded to next gen and abandoned my PS2...


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2008)

Genesis said:


> If FF13 was to come out by christmas, I'd be grinning like a madman because I could get that and MGS4 with the PS3.
> 
> Anyways, I'm probably going to get this bundle. The game I was waiting for is just about to arrive. Tekken 6, GT5 and the rest will soon follow too.
> 
> It's time I upgraded to next gen and abandoned my PS2...



i wanted to play DMC 4 on the ps3 and also the MGS4, tekken 6, FFversus13, GT5, HAZE and SF4  all these games i wanna play them  well fuck it i dont care im buying it tomorrow


----------



## Pein (Feb 27, 2008)

The bundled ps3 in the mgs4 pack is probably a special edition


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 27, 2008)

Venom said:


> Box art looks good.
> 
> when is the game coming?
> 
> is there an official date?


June 12th is the release date


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy new consolle Vault!!!
Make us know when you buy it as soon as possible!


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2008)

thx daelthasaar, say what games are you anticipating on the PS3 anyway


----------



## Kaki (Feb 27, 2008)

> AH! Dammit! Do I wait until christmas for a really good deal and buy it with a few games, or buy it in June as the bundle?


 Well, I see were you lean now, but I was going to ask if you had any cash in your piggie bank or when your birthday was if you were to expect any money then. 

I'm really happy Haze is coming out in May. And Echocrome is that month. 

Disgaea 3 is coming here in August, that should be about the time Valkaria comes as well.


----------



## crabman (Feb 28, 2008)

Genesis said:


> It's time I upgraded to next gen and abandoned my PS2...



Hehehe, if you got a 60 gig you wouldn't have had to abandon PS2.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 28, 2008)

Vault, I got my PS3 2 weeks ago, so I just have DMC4 and Ninja Gaiden Sigma (that I reccomend strongly if you like DMC).
Then I ordered Ratchet & Clank: ToD and Burnout Paradise.
These are 2 franchise that keep me busy a lot with the PS2, and since I tried the demos, I can assure you that they both kick ass.
I'm considering to buy Unreal Tournament III even though I don't like FPS a lot (and I'm LAME with them, except good ol' DOOM, the first...)
Then I would like to try Assassin Creed and Lost Planet.
What really disappointed me was Heavenly Sword, I tried the demo and I didn't absolutely liked it.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't wait for mgs4, I'll be getting the special edition


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 28, 2008)

Me too! But HOLY SHITTT!
They're quite expensive.
Plus...in Europe we're completely screwed.
I wonder why I have to pay 70 € something that costs 70 $
With the actual change the game would cost 45 €!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't wait for mgs4, I'll be getting the 360 edition


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 28, 2008)

Little Big Planet.......................
Can't wait to put my hands on it!!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to be quite excited about this game, but I'm not sure I like the strong emphasis they're putting on the 'create & share' aspect of this game. It's clearly what's supposed to set this game apart from others, but I was really hoping for an extensive single-player side-scrolling platformer. Like a high-definition rendition of a simple concept. I'll probably get the game regardless but I'm very interested in how this game will end up being reviewed.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 28, 2008)

This is a keynote title to me, and I wish it came out sooner! I don't think there will be a single player.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 28, 2008)

I read that there's a single-player story, enemies and boss battles as well.
Maybe I read it either on Kotaku or on PS3Fanboy, since they're the only 2 gamesites that I visit. (Gametrailers doesn't count ;D ).

Anyway I'll buy it day 1 anyway.

Then have you read the latest news about Home?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 28, 2008)

I guess so, I didn't read the article but I visit the same sites.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kaki said:


> This is a keynote title to me, and I wish it came out sooner! I don't think there will be a single player.



There is definitely a single-player mode, with at least a decent amount of developer-created levels to play, without creating them first. One of the guys at MediaMolecule confirmed there will be enemies, not just in an obstacle-form but an 'evil Sackboy' kind of thing. One thing that keeps me from buying it on launch is that it's pretty much confirmed to be ?49.99 ($100) in the UK. :/


----------



## Kaki (Feb 28, 2008)

Ouch, that's about how much I hope to get rock band for in a few months.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 28, 2008)

Where the f**k did you read it Snake? O________O""


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 28, 2008)

*News updates - GTAIV, bundles, Home updates & Sony headtracking*

GTAIV

*Rockstar says GTA demo unlikely* - but we all knew that. A demo probably wouldn't work out too well for this sort of game, but who needs a demo for GTA anyway.
-
*GTA IV to last approximately 100 hours*



> During our visit to Rockstar's London HQ for a hands-on with 2008's biggest game, we asked a spokesperson how long it would take to finish the series' next-gen debut. The answer: about 100 hours, if you take your time.
> 
> "If you're not in a rush and you answer the phone when it rings it'll take about 100 hours to complete", we were told. "It's harder to distinguish between main and side missions - there are loads of both. But there are more main missions than side missions. It's not as clear cut as it used to be because of the phone."



-

Home

"While Home for the PlayStation 3 may have generated plenty of buzz for Sony at last year's Game Developers Conference, its late arrival and the setting in of reality may have made it put a damper on the hype surrounding the service. We've had our doubts that Home may ultimately be nothing more than a prettier Second Life, a glorified 3D chat room, one that only makes getting to the games we actually want to play a bit of a chore. But we've recently learned some very interesting things about how three first-party published games will take advantage of Home's features that have us very excited."


*Resistance: Fall Of Man*


> One of the first games expected to shine in one of Home's series of game portals is Insomniac's Resistance: Fall of Man. Resistance is said to provide Home visitors with an interesting room to explore, one that will let PlayStation 3 owners visit unseen areas of the game and tap into bonus content in the form of "intercepted" radio communications between European and U.S. forces.
> 
> These hidden transmissions will help to flesh out the Resistance story, giving players a better understanding of the game's conflict. We hear that Home avatars will have free roam of unpopulated levels, not unlike a virtual Resistance museum.


-



> According to our sources, the Home lobby for the Incognito dogfighter will serve as a "war room" where up to eight players can meet to discuss their strategy for an upcoming match.
> 
> Sure, you could do that with text or voice chat, but it sounds like the developers have gone the extra mile to make planning your battles even cooler.
> 
> ...


-




> We hear that the Home portal for Naughty Dog's PlayStation 3 adventure will follow in Resistance's footsteps, allowing Home avatars to explore the game's levels without the threat of being shot at, a nice feature.
> 
> But it's the Uncharted mini-game that has us far more pumped.
> 
> According to our sources, Uncharted: Drake's Fortune comes to Home armed with a side-scrolling 2D arcade game, described to us as reminiscent of both Contra and Out Of This World. Sounds kind of like Capcom's 2D remake of Bionic Commando in its execution, full of enemies and exploding barrels to shoot.



-

Upcoming Bundles





> MCV has learnt that SCEE is to launch a PS3 bundle complete with Gran Turismo 5 Prologue and one Sixaxis controller in Europe on March 28th for ?399 (around ?300).
> 
> French retailers will also be stocking a PS3 ?Movie pack? on March 28th which includes Casino Royale, Spider-Man 3 and 300.
> It will also go on sale for ?399, and could also hit Italy and Spain soon after its launch.



-

New PS3 motion-sensing head-tracking

Does anyone remember the  Wii-mote head-tracking video that was circulating on Youtube a while back? Well if you didn't know, an SCEA programmer named Thomas Miller  could work using the Playstation Eye a few weeks ago. However, both required additional equipment aside from the standard - i.e. infrared glasses etc. 

It's *now been accomplished* on the PS3 with no equipment other than the Playstation Eye required.

The video isn't accessible to viewers in Canada, U.K or Japan so I'm shit out of luck.  Here's the piece written on it anyway.



> Johnny Lee, eat your heart out.
> 
> Some day gamers will be playing a PlayStation 3 first-person shooter and will simply lean your head to see around the corners. When that happens, you will likely be using the new head-tracking technology that was being demonstrated for the PlayStation 3?s PlayStation Eye camera at GDC last week. I tried it out in the video above.
> 
> ...


----------



## tantan (Feb 28, 2008)

nice.. though the headtracking thingy.. sounds weird..


----------



## Kaki (Feb 28, 2008)

nyccapo is playing ut3 with me, I don't know if that's an NF guy I have to check.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 28, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Where the f**k did you read it Snake? O________O""



Click



> He said: "LittleBigPlanet is potentially our biggest Blu-ray release of 2008. We definitely see it as a triple-A Blu-ray release and *will be a full price product*."
> 
> According to Robinson's comments, gamers can expect LittleBigPlanet to cost between ?44.99 and ?49.99 when it is released some time in September this year.



The article says either ?44.99 or ?49.99 but all the stores including Play.com have it listed as ?49.99 for now. :/


----------



## Pein (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaki said:


> nyccapo is playing ut3 with me, I don't know if that's an NF guy I have to check.



that r be me


----------



## Kaki (Feb 29, 2008)

ha, I forgot. That was cool man, too bad the maps are kinda big for a few people.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 29, 2008)

My connection at home is quite lame.
Do you guys think that Unreal Tournament III is worth to buy just for singleplayer matches?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmm, you'll kinda want online for it.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, I had thought the same, maybe if I can find it second-hand I'll buy it anyway.
Another question, if I buy a PS1 game that is NTSC (Chrono Cross or Xenogears), will it work on my PAL PS3?


----------



## Segan (Feb 29, 2008)

Probably not. After all, you can't play NTSC games on PAL consoles in the PS1 and PS2 eras, can you?


----------



## Pein (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaki said:


> ha, I forgot. That was cool man, too bad the maps are kinda big for a few people.



yeah it was,I love those dark walkers I was just racking up kills with it


----------



## Kaki (Feb 29, 2008)

Ya, I could definently find you when you were in one of those.


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

Man my, PSN still don't work.

I'm getting it fixed tomorrow ASAP.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm wondering what the best stick shooter to get is....


----------



## Zoe (Mar 1, 2008)

Kaki said:


> I'm wondering what the best stick shooter to get is....



Super Stardust HD followed by Everday Shooter.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, that's what I found also. I got SSHD.


----------



## Pein (Mar 2, 2008)

get pixel junk monsters it is seriously one of my favorite PS3 games on dl or disc


----------



## Genesis (Mar 2, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Well, I see were you lean now, but I was going to ask if you had any cash in your piggie bank or when your birthday was if you were to expect any money then.
> 
> I'm really happy Haze is coming out in May. And Echocrome is that month.
> 
> Disgaea 3 is coming here in August, that should be about the time Valkaria comes as well.


I have a few grand saved up, but I'm going to use that for business. Basically, I'm reserved about spending my cash. But I definitely plan on buying PS3 before this year finishes. I'm going to have to considering MGS4 is coming.

It'll suck though if there's no better bundle at christmas, because this one will be finished then. Anyways, I'm going to see. I just might get it in June. It is region free after all so it doesn't matter where I get the PS3 from right? They should basically be the same everywhere.

Talk about a late reply eh?


----------



## Pein (Mar 2, 2008)

Well you can't play ps1/dvds/blurays on a ps3 from a different region


----------



## Daelthasaar (Mar 3, 2008)

Are you really sure, Pein?
I must find my copy of Xenogear and FFVIII NTSC version to try them with the PAL PS£.


----------



## Pein (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah I'm pretty darn sure


----------



## player1 (Mar 3, 2008)

PS3 is region free but the games aren't.


----------



## Segan (Mar 3, 2008)

What's the difference?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2008)

Segan said:


> What's the difference?



If the games were region free ps1 and ps2 Japanese games would work on the ps3 American version.


----------



## Segan (Mar 3, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> If the games were region free ps1 and ps2 Japanese games would work on the ps3 American version.


But the PS3 games are region-free, right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 3, 2008)

Segan said:


> But the PS3 games are region-free, right?



Yes the majority are. However, that is up to the game developer to choose. I doubt you will see all ps3 games region free.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 3, 2008)

But atm, they all are region free.  I would suggest getting a PS3 that's native to your country though.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 3, 2008)

Anybody played the demo of Yakuza 3? whats your impressions of it? I had problems dl it so i haven't played it yet.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Anybody played the demo of Yakuza 3? whats your impressions of it? I had problems dl it so i haven't played it yet.



I heard Famitsu rated it at 37/40, the highest for any PS3 game so far. :/ 

What PSN store is it in?


----------



## Amuro (Mar 3, 2008)

JPN store.

I think i'll probably buy it tommorow, i loved the first two.


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 3, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Anybody played the demo of Yakuza 3? whats your impressions of it? I had problems dl it so i haven't played it yet.



I don't see it in the JP Store.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2008)

It was there, and it was split into two parts.


----------



## crabman (Mar 4, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> But atm, they all are region free.  I would suggest getting a PS3 that's native to your country though.



Lol, no doubt. one of my buddies decided to get a white 40 gig japanese ps3. Couldn't do anything with it, couldn't play region 1 dvds, and other things which I can't remember he said a whole list of them. 

He did get a white dualshock 3 controller which is pretty cool. But than again, I make fun of him because I call it his vibrator.   Yeah, I'm just jealous.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 4, 2008)

crabman said:


> Lol, no doubt. one of my buddies decided to get a white 40 gig japanese ps3. Couldn't do anything with it, couldn't play region 1 dvds, and other things which I can't remember he said a whole list of them.


That's why I got rid of my japanese 60GB after a week of having it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 5, 2008)

> Looks like gamers aren't the only ones that can make use of PlayStation 3s, as the US Air Force wants them too - 300 to be exact.
> 
> The Air Force is seeking 300 Sony 40 GB PlayStation 3 Game Consoles for their powerful cell processors.
> 
> "The Air Force Research Laboratory is conducting a technology assessment of certain cell processors. The processors in the Sony PlayStation 3 are the only brand on the market that utilizes the specific cell processor characteristics needed for this program at an acceptable cost."



I found this amusing. You know they just want it for that MGS4.


----------



## Pein (Mar 5, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I found this amusing. You know they just want it for that MGS4.


don't be foolish they want singstar


----------



## Daelthasaar (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone of you bought and/or played Yakuza 3 and/or Army Of Two?


----------



## Pein (Mar 5, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Does anyone of you bought and/or played Yakuza 3 and/or Army Of Two?



Yakuza 3 just came out in japan so no but I rented army of two and it feels really average


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't find this Yakuza 3 demo in the Japan store. 

Anyway, some news. 



Sony are actually on top with Gamerankings while Nintendo are on top with Metacritic. Metacritic though has been known to accept large amounts of reviews from rather 'unofficial' sources, like Nintendo blog fans etc. Don't know about Gamerankings though. 

And a Motorstorm 2 video is set to come out next week, after it was delayed today.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Mar 5, 2008)

Wonderful!
This is definitely the PS3 year!
I still wait for what shall be during Fall 2008, since very few things have benn announced even if they're great (Resident Evil 5, Killzone 2, LITTLE BIG PLANET).
Is there anyone of you that has managed to find something about WHITE KNIGHT STORY (or CHRONICLE)?


----------



## Pein (Mar 5, 2008)

I picked up lost planet today any one else have it?


----------



## Segan (Mar 5, 2008)

No, or else I might get lost.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, again most of the games come out in the fall, but we will get Haze before summer!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 5, 2008)

MGS4 filling up a 50GB Blu-Ray disc with uncompressed audio. Epic sound demands an epic sound system. I need to upgrade _very soon_. :/


----------



## Zoe (Mar 5, 2008)

Echochrome demos are up on the JP stores.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 10, 2008)

Soul Calibur IV Boxart


----------



## Segan (Mar 10, 2008)

Whoa, that looks awesome!


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2008)

that looks awesome although i would prefer yoda on PS3 version


----------



## Pein (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll get the PS3 version since I have still have the arcade sticks that I bought for VF5 and the ps3 box looks sweet


----------



## Segan (Mar 10, 2008)

Meh, Vader's look on PS3 boxart beats Yoda's appearance on 360 by miles. I like it dark.


----------



## Pein (Mar 10, 2008)

Seriously the PS3 box looks ominous and badass 360 version looks like the pansy edition


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2008)

the ps3 box art pwns but i would love to use yoda


----------



## Pein (Mar 10, 2008)

vault023 said:


> the ps3 box art pwns but i would love to use yoda



if they balance him and don't nerf him I would too


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2008)

but it should be awesome so when using yoda expect flipping all over the place


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 10, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Soul Calibur IV Boxart



Awesome! So Xbox 360 has Yoda, Nightmare, and what'sherface... we've got Ivy armored Nightmare and Darth Vader... does that mean that we're on the dark side?


----------



## Segan (Mar 10, 2008)

I thought, every character except for Yoda/Vader are available for both systems?


----------



## Akira (Mar 10, 2008)

I think he meant JUST on the box art.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah i guess we are in the dark side but who cares we have a better boxart


----------



## RodMack (Mar 10, 2008)

I might give SCIV a try so it can keep me busy before Tekken 6 and SFIV.


----------



## Pein (Mar 12, 2008)

Motorstorm 2 trailer


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2008)

Lushes jungles and 4p split screen have me sold. I like the 'duck your head' ending. 

I was thinking about the other racing game that comes this fall but it looks like Motorstorm still has it covered.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 12, 2008)

Now that it's 'on the horizon' I probably won't get the first one.


----------



## Pein (Mar 12, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Now that it's 'on the horizon' I probably won't get the first one.



why not might as well try the first one to see if you like it and its probably dirt cheap to buy


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2008)

Ya, it must be super cheap. I got tekken 5 even though it's only about a year until 6, so it depends on if you wanna race.


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 12, 2008)

I am still tying to decide which one I should get, PS3 60GB or Wii?
Or should I do this, try and get the PS3 but if I don't I'll get the Wii?


I'm going with the latter, I guess


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2008)

If you have enough for the PS3 get that! Unless being able to buy more than SSBB would be frustrating for you or you have Parkinson's.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2008)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> I am still tying to decide which one I should get, PS3 60GB or Wii?
> Or should I do this, try and get the PS3 but if I don't I'll get the Wii?
> 
> 
> I'm going with the latter, I guess



Got a 360? If so PS3 is another gamers console while Wii is more casual games. So matters what you want. If no 360 i'd go for PS3.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 12, 2008)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> I am still tying to decide which one I should get, PS3 60GB or Wii?
> Or should I do this, try and get the PS3 but if I don't I'll get the Wii?
> 
> 
> I'm going with the latter, I guess



No offense, but I can't imagine how you wouldn't know yourself what console *you* want if you're willing to spend however much money on it. 

Other people can only inform you on the features of each console. If you're going to use it primarily as a gaming machine, nothing's more important than the selection of games on the consoles. Which ones appeal to you more? 

You'll be able to play games like Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, Gran Turismo, Tekken & Grand Theft Auto on the PS3; and Super Smash Bros, Super Mario games, Zelda & Metroid Prime on the Wii. 

If you're big on online gaming, the PS3 is the better choice in that regard. If you're looking for multimedia capabilities, the PS3 is again better.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2008)

lol oh wow.


----------



## Segan (Mar 13, 2008)

Meh, that would be a nice design, if it wasn't for the overly stupid looking face.


----------



## Pein (Mar 13, 2008)

wtf is that supposed to be


----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2008)

It's some golum from World of warcraft.


----------



## Pein (Mar 13, 2008)

Kaki said:


> It's some golum from World of warcraft.



why do people want wow on consoles again?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2008)

I didn't know that they did. But Unreal 4 is being focused on consoles like PS4 first and foremost.


----------



## Pein (Mar 13, 2008)

I dunno I hate unreal being so freaking dominant in middleware engines they all turn out looking the same


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 13, 2008)

It's a _long_ article, so I'll summarize. 

- Aiming is more precise, enough to shoot any body part.
- Better physics for shot people and handling of vehicles is more realistic and distinct.
- Items like weapons & health no longer 'float' in the open-world, they're on flat surfaces.
- GPS system takes or talks you to destination
- You _can_ fly in helicopters, but no jets. 

Other minor details and a few mission run-throughs are described in the full article in the spoiler tag.


*Spoiler*: _Click_ 





> 'Grand Theft Auto IV' Hands-On: Less Like A Video Game Than Ever
> 
> Our gaming expert got two hours with the Xbox 360 and PS3 versions of the highly anticipated game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (Mar 13, 2008)

From the article the game sounds good and more realistic.

Can't wait for it to release. Picking this up on release date.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 13, 2008)

Venom said:


> From the article the game sounds good and more realistic.
> 
> Can't wait for it to release. Picking this up on release date.



There's not many games I'd buy on release date, it's probably only three this year. GTAIV, Gran Turismo 5 (unless it's 09 for us) and MGS4. There'll be games like Haze and LittleBigPlanet coming out but I'll wait for the reception first and maybe a price-drop, especially if LBP is ?49.99 like I remember reading somewhere.


----------



## Dan (Mar 13, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> There's not many games I'd buy on release date, it's probably only three this year. GTAIV, Gran Turismo 5 (unless it's 09 for us) and MGS4. There'll be games like Haze and LittleBigPlanet coming out but I'll wait for the reception first and maybe a price-drop, especially if LBP is ?49.99 like I remember reading somewhere.


Yeah, I'm thinking of pre-ordering it.

i don't wanna go to the shops and for it to be sold out everywhere. But if the shops are smart they'd order a whole load.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm for sure getting GTAIV. Maybe not on the day it's released, but I'll eventually get it.


----------



## Pein (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm getting it day one collectors edition


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 13, 2008)

Pein said:


> I'm getting it day one collectors edition



The special edition is a huge waste of money (here anyway). Fucking £69.99 I could get like 5 Blu-Ray movies for that. 



			
				Venom said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm thinking of pre-ordering it.
> 
> i don't wanna go to the shops and for it to be sold out everywhere. But if the shops are smart they'd order a whole load.



I'd be pissed if I trekked to a store and it's sold out. I order basically everything now anyway. 

Dan the game's £39.99 in most places but Amazon got it up for £34.99 pre-order right now. It might be a pricing error but you might be able to take advantage of it if you got an Amazon account, cause sometimes they give you the lower-price they did by mistake. It might just be a discount though anyway. I think I might pre-order it as well off there.


----------



## Dan (Mar 13, 2008)

I aint got an account. But my mum does.

I'll get her to do it tomorrow. I don't wanna miss out on this game.

A good thing is it's coming out on the same day as US.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't see the point in getting the special edition, you get a safe box, a backpack and some other junk, all I want is the game lol


----------



## RodMack (Mar 13, 2008)

Is the Special Edition just pre-order or in-store? Either way I ain't gonna get it.


----------



## Segan (Mar 14, 2008)

Pein said:


> The tides are turning


Just what we were waiting for all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 14, 2008)

> * Year to date (Jan-Feb), the PlayStation brand generated nearly $1 billion in the U.S. market, 56% and 15% higher than Microsoft and Nintendo, respectively.
> * PlayStation total hardware revenue was $204 million in February, 125% and 11% higher than Microsoft and Nintendo, respectively.
> ** PlayStation total software revenue in February was $247 million, 32% and 5% higher than Microsoft and Nintendo respectively.*



That is really surprising. In all seriousness, the hardware numbers are more or less trivial for now, but software really counts. More software revenue than the DS & the Wii combined is definitely shocking. The DS & the Wii basically alternate between 1st & 2nd in hardware sales in every part of the world, and in places like Japan they own like at least 8 out of 10 spots in software sales charts week-by-week and not doing bad at all everywhere else. The PlayStation brand is definitely doing well at the moment to have achieved that in my opinion.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> I aint got an account. But my mum does.
> 
> I'll get her to do it tomorrow. I don't wanna miss out on this game.
> 
> A good thing is it's coming out on the same day as US.



            .


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

sony...oh dear god.
just do the right thing.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

You don't like Sony?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 15, 2008)

TheDreaming said:


> .



 what's funny?



The Anime Cactus said:


> sony...oh dear god.
> just do the right thing.



??????ʇnoqɐ ƃuılqɯɐɹ noʎ ǝɹɐ ʇɐɥʍ

---

In the land of news, . It's the first PS3 title ever to achieve that, _and it's Europe again_. 

And a full list of GTAIV's multiplayer modes has been released in the Spanish PSM magazine. [cp'd from article]


    * Hangmans Noose
    * Car Jack City
    * Bomb da Base
    * Bomb da Base II
    * Mafia Work
    * Team Mafia Work
    * Deathmatch
    * Team Deathmatch
    * Turf War
    * Cops N Crooks
    * Race
    * GTA Race
    * Deal Breaker
    * Free Roam

The host of each multiplayer match will make the rules, so if you opt for "Race," the host will decide on the vehicles and the number of laps, just like he will choose the number of pedestrians and the role police will play in "Deathmatch and Team Deathmatch." The magazine dropped bits of info for each of the preceding modes, in fact: in "Mafia" and "Team Mafia," you will take control of one of Kenny Petrovic's henchmen, and you'll race to complete a series of hits. The dude who knocks off the targets the fastest wins. "Cops N Crooks" is exactly what it sounds like; it's like cops-and-robbers, only in the GTA universe, which makes it that much more appealing.

Some of these modes - like "Hangmans Noose" - will even have a co-op option, and in total, there are 15 multiplayer modes in GTAIV. Each one of them can be accessed through your cell phone, and you can even create a brand new character for online play! Lastly, the magazine confirmed that the player limit for online multiplayer will be 16. April 29 just seems too far away!


----------



## Segan (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, things work out better and better for Sony.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 16, 2008)

They better work out for them, they are our hope for games.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

/sigh

I want the PS3 for my birthday (march 25th) unfortunately they had to stop selling the 80GB


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 16, 2008)

Today was my first time playing online with my PS3. I got my first free for all match win in CoD4! It was an epic match of many kill streaks. I called in an airstrike and killed myself along with a few others. I'm now a sergeant 1st class. I failed my first team match. I sucked pretty hard in that. I'm gonna try out things such as sabotage tomorrow.


----------



## Cirus (Mar 17, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> /sigh
> 
> I want the PS3 for my birthday (march 25th) unfortunately they had to stop selling the 80GB


I don't remember where I read it, but from what I remember sony is going to bring back the 80gig later this year with that Metal Gear game with it in a pack for 499.  That all I remember.


----------



## ShangDOh (Mar 17, 2008)

Vegeta. said:


> I don't remember where I read it, but from what I remember sony is going to bring back the 80gig later this year with that Metal Gear game with it in a pack for 499.  That all I remember.



Aye it's suppose to come out on the same day as MGS4(June 12).


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 17, 2008)

Just got my new PS3 a few days ago after the old one's BR drive buggered. I'm pretty sure it's random but I'm throwing it out there - anyone know if and how to prevent the Blu-Ray drive from failing? 

Anyway, I was able to play Resistance for the first time in three weeks. I'm still new to online FPS multiplayer, so pardon the possible idiocy of the questions but what exactly is a clan? I got a few clan invites by random people and after one guy messaged me a few times I just accepted and all my other invites were erased. :/ 

I know it's an unofficial team of sorts but is it basically useless for me since I *only* play deathmatch? Anyway, Resistance 2 is around the corner and from how much fun I'm having with this multiplayer I'll probably pick the 2nd one up without waiting very long. 

Anyway, here's some rumours in the latest PSM3.



> First and foremost, it seems that In-game XMB for the PS3 is still a long ways off. This is a feature that PS3 owners have been waiting for since launch, and Sony recently confirmed it was on the way. However, rather than showing up this month or even next, the rumor says it may be several "months" away, which isn't what we wanted to hear. But chin up, because it seems another big announcement for PlayStation Home is right around the corner, and Ubisoft also plans to kick in with some major announcements in May (we're hoping for _Assassins Creed 2_). Furthermore, the PS3 should be getting a sequel to a "popular Xbox 360 title," and it will actually appear on the PS3 _first_. Could it be something like _Mass Effect 2_...?



Now an in-game XMB date has been unofficially stated for summer (in the UK) so on that I'd conjecture they'd give it to the US & Japan around May/June which isn't too bad. As for the sequel to an Xbox game, both Mass Effect 2 and Bioshock 2 have been rumoured for PS3 releases but this is the first I've heard of timed exclusivity for the Playstation. I don't see it happening, but I'm not too concerned.


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 17, 2008)

when did they stop selling 80 gigs? i got mine around christmas


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 17, 2008)

Alright so I'm coppin' a PS3 within the next three or four weeks.

What are three-five must have games for the console? I already have a 360 so try and make them PS3 exclusives.

Oh and does that Warhawk game have an active community? it looks pretty hot.


----------



## Vasp (Mar 17, 2008)

Warhawk's community is pretty solid. Theres always a lot of games being played at any one time. You can also change the lobby search restrictions so that when it does search for games, it can look outside of purely NA held games, thus, just making the community even larger. Definitely a solid game.

As for some more must haves. Well, DMC4 is debatable, I'd say. GTA4 is around the corner, thats definitely one, and you should be getting your PS3 around the time it's supposed to be released, so thats good. Ratchet and Clank is a good one to try out, albeit, I'd rent it first more then anything. Uncharted, CoD4, Heavenly Sword, all good games to look into and maybe rent first, I can't say for sure if they're must haves purely because I don't know the type of gamer you are. GT5 Prologue is also coming out soon, so thats another one to look into. Theres a couple more out there to look into, but at the end of the day, it's really a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll probably get  GTA 4 for the 360 and I already have COD4 on that.

Anyway..awesome about Warhawk.

I forgot about Ratchet & Clank, I love the series..that's a must buy for me, Drakes fortune interests me and I'll definitely get Heavenly Sword.

Was that Lair game any good in the end? I was hearing alot of hype before it was released but I never looked into it or the reviews?


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2008)

DMC 4 FTW


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 17, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I'll probably get  GTA 4 for the 360 and I already have COD4 on that.
> 
> Anyway..awesome about Warhawk.
> 
> ...



No...Lair was not good 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=nchD7t5Doos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 17, 2008)

Rent Heavenly Sword...it's a fun game, but it's not worth $60.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Rent Heavenly Sword...it's a fun game, but it's not worth $60.



60? You can get it 25-30 on ebay.


----------



## Zoe (Mar 17, 2008)

Vasp said:


> Ratchet and Clank is a good one to try out, albeit, I'd rent it first more then anything.



Why rent with such a representative demo?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

I would cum till my balls exploded if I could get Xenogears, Brave Fencer Musashi, Suikoden 1 and 2 as well FF9 back. (I've had alot of games stolen)


----------



## Segan (Mar 18, 2008)

PS2 games probably not, especially since the favored 40GB models have no backward compatibility. But I can see happening that with PS1 games.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't see that happening, prepare for your reliable friend to become less trustworthy.


----------



## Segan (Mar 18, 2008)

From wikipedia...


> The PlayStation 3 received generally unfavorable reviews soon after its launch, with many websites and reviewers criticizing its high price and lack of top-quality games. However, after a series of price drops and the release of several quality titles, the system has begun to receive better reviews.
> 
> The PS3 was given the number-eight spot on PC World magazine?s list of "The Top 21 Tech Screwups of 2006," where it was criticized for being "Late, Expensive, and Incompatible." *Also, GamesRadar ranked the PS3 as the top item in a feature about game-related PR disasters, asking how Sony managed to "take one of the most anticipated game systems of all time and ? within the space of a year ? turn it into a hate object reviled by the entire internet"*, but added that despite its problems the system had "untapped potential." Business Week summed up the general opinion by stating that it was "more impressed with what [the PlayStation 3] could do than with what it currently does."
> 
> Some journalists judged that the relative ease with which it was possible to buy a PlayStation 3 in stores in the U.S. and Japan soon after its launch, compared with the scarcity of the Wii, was evidence of lukewarm consumer demand for the system. In addition, there were reports that some Japanese retailers discounted the system as early as January 2007 to stimulate demand. In an interview with Electronic Gaming Monthly, SCEA Chief of Operations Jack Tretton scoffed at the assertion that PS3s were not flying off store shelves, telling the interviewers, "If you can find a PS3 anywhere in North America that's been on shelves for more than five minutes, I'll give you 1,200 bucks for it." In response, Penny Arcade's Gabe and Tycho demanded a reward of $13,200 after finding eleven PS3s in stores near their home town.


Feels good to know, that PS3 is finally picking up the pace after you read that stuff, right?


----------



## Akira (Mar 18, 2008)

To be honest, Sony deserve it.


----------



## Segan (Mar 18, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> To be honest, Sony deserve it.


What did it deserve?


----------



## Akira (Mar 18, 2008)

For PS3 to actually start selling well and getting good games despite all the shit they endured about being put on PR-disaster lists.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> From wikipedia...
> 
> Feels good to know, that PS3 is finally picking up the pace after you read that stuff, right?



How does the fact that it was 'reviled by the Internet' make it a technological screwup? It's 'Wii60' *cringes* nerds who voyeuristically hated on the Playstation like they did, and who also most likely form the majority of the Internet gaming community. That, and it's easiest to hate on the guys at the top - Playstation had dominated the industry for twelve years and everyone was waiting to jump on a Sony slump and they jumped on the price issue etc. [It's easily the most technologically impressive of the current home consoles.]

Not only did they dominate financially but of course in my opinion they offered the highest quality gaming experience for all those years, which is why I've invested in a Playstation again. So long as they deliver in that regard I'll be satisfied, but of course I want the system to do well enough so that it stays worthwhile on Sony's part.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> PS2 games probably not, especially since the favored 40GB models have no backward compatibility.



Because Sony can't make a emulator.


----------



## Zoe (Mar 19, 2008)

The rumor isn't totally unfounded.  It originated from one of the surveys that Sony occasionally sends out.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Mar 19, 2008)

Dam, 80 GBs got scrapped?! They'd better make a 100 GB to compensate...primarily one that HAS an emulator


----------



## nick65 (Mar 19, 2008)

ah who cares if they already have one...
but i was wondering i have a hd ready tv now but i want to sell it to my folks and by a full hd tv. but is a full hd tv much diffrent than a hd ready tv while playing games on the ps3?


----------



## Stalin (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it true that the ps3 version of orange box has issues?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Is it true that the ps3 version of orange box has issues?



Yes, lots of em. The version sucks, get PC version if you could, if not XBOX360, PS3 last.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yes, lots of em. The version sucks, get PC version if you could, if not XBOX360, PS3 last.



Goddamnit, my PC does not have enough memory for highgraph games like that, I heard it was still good despite the issues.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 19, 2008)

^It was alright. I did experience a few glitches in the Half-life titles, but that's it. I could only really complain about the loading times, but that usually goes for all systems. Though, Team Fortress 2 is _way_ better on the PC, in my opinion.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 19, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> ^It was alright. I did experience a few glitches in the Half-life titles, but that's it. I could only really complain about the loading times, but that usually goes for all systems. Though, Team Fortress 2 is _way_ better on the PC, in my opinion.



How long are the loading times?


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 19, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> Though, Team Fortress 2 is _way_ better on the PC, in my opinion.


Average experience of TF2 on the PS3

2Fort
2Fort
2Fort
2Fort
2Fort
2Fort
2Fort
2Fort
2Fort
2Fort
2Fort
2Fort

It sucks.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 19, 2008)

So, should I get orange box or not since I only have a ps3?


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 19, 2008)

Sure, it's still a great deal even with the issues.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 19, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Sure, it's still a great deal even with the issues.



I hope I get it , mom said she'd get it for me for easter but unfortunately I didn't get my socail security check. How bad are the loading times?


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 19, 2008)

around 20-30 secs usually for ingame.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 19, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> around 20-30 secs usually for ingame.



Doesn't sound that bad.


----------



## Pein (Mar 19, 2008)

Patch just got released for the orange box maybe it fixes the problems its been having


----------



## RodMack (Mar 19, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> Dam, 80 GBs got scrapped?! They'd better make a 100 GB to compensate...primarily one that HAS an emulator


Actually, the 80GB is gonna be repackaged with Metal Gear Solid 4 and a DualShock 3. It doesn't come out until June 12 I believe. It's gonna be the same 80GB that was in the Motorstorm bundle.


----------



## Cirus (Mar 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> No way. This is bullshit. Sony charges 40 bucks for a demo and you expect em to put all there PS2 games which still sell for 20 bucks a month? Never. Don't see it happening.


 


Kaki said:


> I don't see that happening, prepare for your reliable friend to become less trustworthy.


 

stock

Also the information that I get comes from a Sony Rep that I see on a regular basis.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2008)

Still call bullshit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 20, 2008)

Pein said:


> Patch just got released for the orange box maybe it fixes the problems its been having



Nope, there are still framerate problems in Episode 2, and no DD5.1 through optical.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Mar 21, 2008)

Is there any of you who is from Europe and usually imports games from the U.S. ?
Can you suggest me a good and safe American site to buy PS3 games?
I'm quite tired to pay near 70€ for something that I could eventually buy for 40€.
Here in Italy a second-hand game costs more than an American NEW game.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 21, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Nope, there are still framerate problems in Episode 2, and no DD5.1 through optical.



Where do I get the patch, I don't a connection to ps network.


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 22, 2008)

try gamestop.com or ebgames.com


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Mar 22, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Is there any of you who is from Europe and usually imports games from the U.S. ?
> Can you suggest me a good and safe American site to buy PS3 games?
> I'm quite tired to pay near 70? for something that I could eventually buy for 40?.
> Here in Italy a second-hand game costs more than an American NEW game.



Hi I'm from Kuwait (Middle east) and I've been importing my games from Amazon for the past 2 years now, we have the same problem here with game prices being high its mostly because we don't have retail stores here just independent stores giving their own prices.

Anyway their shipping service is good and i have them send my games to a shipping company called Aramex which I'm subscribed with them for their Shop&Ship which they eventually send my packages directly to my doorstep, This process usually takes about 5-10 days from the minute i order from Amazon.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot!
I'll try something.
Unfortunately Amazon.com is not shipping to Italy anymore, because Italian government kind of "close" our imports (they suck badly), so legally it's impossible to import and most of all to avoid heavy duty charges.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 26, 2008)

Far Cry 2 will see a fall release, with probably no demo though.

LittleBigPlanet is expected sometime this fall, Resistance 2 has been estimated at November and Killzone 2 at September; all for Europe. So America should see their releases at those times or earlier. And don't wait around for Gran Turismo 5, it won't be ready for about another year. It'll probably be out in the first quarter of '09. :/


----------



## Enishi (Mar 26, 2008)

If anyone is interested. Yesterday, update 2.20 for EU systems was released.

Almost only BD things and some PS3/PSP utilities I won't use through... so i'm a little dissapointed (i'm not buying BDs with those prices yet, lol xD). Still waiting for an XMB ingame, PS Home and cool things like that :/.... oh, and maybe an overall better online for games, because that's THE MOST IMPORTANT thing they must improve, at least IMO (T5DRO and PES2008 both are ALMOST UNPLAYABLE online.... just put some damn decent servers, you sony bastards ).

Let's hope the next cool games with online are not that shitty lag-wise (yes, i'm looking at you, SCIV ).


----------



## Dan (Mar 26, 2008)

'09

Damn man that seems so long away.

I'm just waiting for GTA4 now, can't wait for that to release.

Hopefully I'll have my PSN working by then so I can go online and stuff.


----------



## Enishi (Mar 26, 2008)

> Hopefully I'll have my PSN working by then so I can go online and stuff.



First, hope for a decent online xD, then you can start hoping about your PSN working because, seriously, if it will be a lagfest, then you're not losing anything


----------



## Dan (Mar 26, 2008)

Maybe, but I mean my PSN should be working anyway... period.

The fact that its not has made me hesitant to buy games like COD4, for the simple fact that when I beat it it'll start collecting dust until i can get online.

whenever that is....


----------



## Enishi (Mar 26, 2008)

Uh? But what is exactly your problem with the PSN??? it's something NAT related??? maybe I can help (i'm no expert but if I can lend a hand... :3).


----------



## Dan (Mar 26, 2008)

Kyuubi no Naruto said:


> Uh? But what is exactly your problem with the PSN??? it's something NAT related??? maybe I can help (i'm no expert but if I can lend a hand... :3).


I'm adamant you can't help. Even the guy at "sony Networks" couldn't solve it.

this is what happens.

Obtain IP Address: Succeeded
Internet Connection: Succeeded
PLAYSTATION Network: Succeeded
UPnP: Available
Nat Type: Type 2

But I can't sign in to PSN. And it's been like that 3 months.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Venom, do you get an error message when you sign in?


----------



## Enishi (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL, I don't get it either o,o. In my girl's house, I have NAT2 too, but I can sign up normally (In my house I have NAT 1, and it's even better).

Seriously, I don't have any idea about what could be happening to your PSN  :/

PD: BTW, what does "Adamant" means?. Sorry but english isn't my first language xD.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, there are a number of sweet part 4s coming out this year. 

Ya, blu ray live, dvd and blu ray restarting at exit point, and no more 2 GB limit for divx are not that exiting but we've had worse updates.


----------



## Enishi (Mar 26, 2008)

> 2 GB limit for divx



Hey, I didn't remember that one (and the update was yesterday LOL XD). But I admit that's a nice one 



> And an in-game XMB



I think EVERYONE is waiting for that xD, though i insist, I want even more a DECENT online, PLEASE >_<

PD: hey Snake_108, poor towers in your siggy, LOL XD, he's a good player (He's making a superb season), but he was a TOTAL pussy in Spain... and I see he still is in England LOL XD (I remember a scene similar to that of your sig, but instead of Ferdinand, it was Gravesen in an Atletico de Madrid VS Real Madrid match xDDDDD... seriously, he's a fucken pussy xD).


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2008)

In game XMB coming this summer.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 27, 2008)

So Take-Two rejected EA's bid again. I thought they would give in to be honest; not that I want the move to happen. 



Kyuubi no Naruto said:


> PD: hey Snake_108, poor towers in your siggy, LOL XD, he's a good player (He's making a superb season), but he was a TOTAL pussy in Spain... and I see he still is in England LOL XD (I remember a scene similar to that of your sig, but instead of Ferdinand, it was Gravesen in an Atletico de Madrid VS Real Madrid match xDDDDD... seriously, he's a fucken pussy xD).



Torres is a good player at Liverpool but he's still a girly-man diver. :/

Post in the European Football thread, we only have one Spaniard. :/


----------



## Agitation (Mar 27, 2008)

To European Playstatioin 3 owners; mainly 40Gb versions

Does your Ps3 suddenly skip to the highest level of fan power after around 5-20 minutes of playing a game? The fan noise is terribly loud and can somewhat over come my TV's audio at a average level. it's like a in-house hover. It's annoying...just because of this I'm thinking of getting a new Xbox360 Elite again until Sony correct this problem. Hundreds of users on the ps3 forum have this problem, just wondering if anyone from here gets it.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2008)

Mosquito Noise Reduction? Just what is that?

Well.....it's a new generation games will take up more space. Would it make sense for most ps2 games to fit on a CD?


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 27, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Mosquito Noise Reduction? Just what is that?



It's for movies, It's to reduce digital noise in a picture that can resemble mosquitos flying around. Can be pretty common on old DVDs.


----------



## Dan (Mar 27, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Hey Venom, do you get an error message when you sign in?


It's not an error message as such but it says.

"If it is taking a long time to sign in, check your network connection".



Kyuubi no Naruto said:


> LOL, I don't get it either o,o. In my girl's house, I have NAT2 too, but I can sign up normally (In my house I have NAT 1, and it's even better).
> 
> Seriously, I don't have any idea about what could be happening to your PSN  :/
> 
> PD: BTW, what does "Adamant" means?. Sorry but english isn't my first language xD.


Adamant = positive

and yeah, I went to my friends house like 1 month ago and I signed in there fine, so it's obviously something on my end.

--

Snake, sorry I never came back yesterday. My internet went mad, couldn't sign on or anything.


----------



## Enishi (Mar 27, 2008)

> To European Playstatioin 3 owners; mainly 40Gb versions
> 
> Does your Ps3 suddenly skip to the highest level of fan power after around 5-20 minutes of playing a game? The fan noise is terribly loud and can somewhat over come my TV's audio at a average level. it's like a in-house hover. It's annoying...just because of this I'm thinking of getting a new Xbox360 Elite again until Sony correct this problem. Hundreds of users on the ps3 forum have this problem, just wondering if anyone from here gets it.



I have a 40GB version (bought it 1 month ago). Never heard such a loud sound, in fact, it does even less noise than my pc. I can literally sleep all night leaving the system on (sometimes I fall sleep while seeing a movie or something).

Only thing I noticed is, when I put my hand behing the system, it sure is hot there xD (If that cause me any problem, i'll just buy a ps3 refrigeration system I saw for 15€. But I won't buy it yet, because I doesn't gave me any problems neither ).



> Adamant = positive



Thanks for the explanation Venom ^_^


----------



## Agitation (Mar 27, 2008)

I've bought 3 types of cooling systems for my ps3, none of them do any good at all. sometimes it makes the max level fan come on quicker  Getting rid of it tomorrow, pretty much only need it for when Final Fantasy XIII comes out and that's a long time away.

My Space TV

don't buy it. D:


----------



## Enishi (Mar 27, 2008)

> My Space TV
> 
> don't buy it. D:



LOL, the one I was talking about was smaller... A LOT smaller... o,o!.

Maybe you just got a crappy ps3, did you try sending it to sony or something o,o!.



> I've bought 3 types of cooling systems for my ps3, none of them do any good at all. sometimes it makes the max level fan come on quicker  Getting rid of it tomorrow, pretty much only need it for when Final Fantasy XIII comes out and that's a long time away.



I won't probably buy FFXIII (Lost faith in the series.... last FF I liked was like IX xD. In fact, I only like VI, VII and IX... X was meish at best, the rest I don't like.... that's 3 out of 13 games?, no thanks, i'm not buying XIII till I get convinced playing if a friend let me play it or something.... and they have a lot of work trying to sell me that game xD).

There are a lot of cool things coming for ps3 apart from FFXIII IMO, like MGS4, MGS Online, Tekken 6, SC IV, KOFXII, SF2T:HD, SFIV, DBZ: Burst Limit.... and the list can keep going on xDDDD. And I know a lot of them are multiplataform, but ps3 gamepad > xbox gamepad .

... That, and I like the exclusives better (most of XBOX exclusives are fps, and I hate fps , only XBOX I miss on PS3 is Blue Dragon >.<). Also, I don't like paying for online .

In the end, it's just a matter of prefference . But that was just my 2 cents ^_^


----------



## crabman (Mar 27, 2008)

The only way any sort of cooler is going to work is if it exceeds the RPM produced by the PS3 internal fans. Otherwise you're just wasting electricity. Dunno what it is, but it'd probably be safe to assume it's OVER 9000!!!

JKJK. 

It's pretty safe to assume it's under 3000 RPM when maxed out, so maybe try to find a good computer case fan and hook it up to one of the USB ports. It's not hard, you just need a USB cable, pair of scissors and just a little bit of computer/electrical know how. And if you want to get really fancy some paper to make an funnel. Yeah it'll look real ugly but it might work. Anything under that might just end up fighting the PS3 for air so it would hinder performance and it'd end up getting hotter.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 28, 2008)

Agitation said:


> To European Playstatioin 3 owners; mainly 40Gb versions
> 
> Does your Ps3 suddenly skip to the highest level of fan power after around 5-20 minutes of playing a game? The fan noise is terribly loud and can somewhat over come my TV's audio at a average level. it's like a in-house hover. It's annoying...just because of this I'm thinking of getting a new Xbox360 Elite again until Sony correct this problem. Hundreds of users on the ps3 forum have this problem, just wondering if anyone from here gets it.



The fan noise does come every now & then [when there's a BD in], but it's not prolonged and certainly not loud enough to overcome the TV audio. Usually it's pretty quiet. How's your PS3 positioned? 

By the way, the boss of Polyphony says they're planning to put car damage in Gran Turismo 'very very soon'. Hopefully he means for GT5. :/


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 29, 2008)

Got a question.

I have a 60 GB, and basically have just played games or watched movies with it.  I was wondering if I should mod it?  If so what kind of homebrew/mods/etc/etc do that have that I can trust?

Or should I just leave it alone?

My PSP is completely modded and and did it myself so I have the "know how", I'm just wondering if it's worth it. 

I have version 1.82... yes, I've avoided upgrading, and a lot.


----------



## Dan (Mar 29, 2008)

I mean it's up to you.

It's a bit of both. Yes you can get games free and what not. But you face your PS3 getting messed up.

It's hard to say if it's worth it, if everything stays fine and 4/5 years down the line your still getting free games of course it's worth it.

But if after 5/6 weeks your PS3 brakes, then no it wouldn't have been worth it.


----------



## crabman (Mar 29, 2008)

There's still too much stuff the Sony is working on for the PS3, I'd advise against it. If you do mod it you'd probably have to wait forever to get those add ons. 

Anyways, that's what Yellow Dog is for. 

As for playing game "back-ups". It makes no economic sense, blue ray burners are like what 300 a pop? the disc themselves are like 5 a pice. Not to mention you'd have to find a safe place that dumps them.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 29, 2008)

So should I just go ahead and update my PS3 to version 2.20?

I've been suffering with this 1.82, and only avoided upgrading just in case some good modification/homebrews came out.

I don't really care to have nes, snes, gba, etc.. because I already have them on my PSP (don't use them anyways.. just have them >_>).  So besides the emulators what else can you do?  (I know you can add Linux)


----------



## Zenou (Mar 30, 2008)

No matter what your version is, you can use Linux. Linux is "support" by Sony.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2008)

Zeno said:


> No matter what your version is, you can use Linux. Linux is "support" by Sony.



I know that, I was speaking future-wise if the possibility came to total hack my PS3, which is why I refrained from updating it.  

Should I just go ahead and update it?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 30, 2008)

It's not really a helpful answer, but it's your call mate. 

Personally, for something I've spent quite a bit of money on I wouldn't consider mods. Not only because I don't have a clue how to do it myself, since I could 'get it done' but I always like to keep my warranty valid until the last day. I don't see a big advantage of it this gen either to be honest, since I'd have to get a BD burner and a bunch of BD discs for my 'free games'.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 30, 2008)

Ichigo said:


> I know that, I was speaking future-wise if the possibility came to total hack my PS3, which is why I refrained from updating it.
> 
> Should I just go ahead and update it?



I have a PSP too. I see no reason to hack my PS3 since my PSP can do everything... literally. I've kept mine updated.

The only reason I can see to wait for a "hack" is to play backup games, but even then... I don't think I'd DL Blu-ray games.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> It's not really a helpful answer, but it's your call mate.
> 
> Personally, for something I've spent quite a bit of money on I wouldn't consider mods. Not only because I don't have a clue how to do it myself, since I could 'get it done' but I always like to keep my warranty valid until the last day. I don't see a big advantage of it this gen either to be honest, since I'd have to get a BD burner and a bunch of BD discs for my 'free games'.



I understand your sentiment, thanks for your input.



Zeno said:


> I have a PSP too. I see no reason to hack my PS3 since my PSP can do everything... literally. I've kept mine updated.



Same here.  Which is why I'm kind of torn in between what I should do.  I could always buy another PS3 (not a 60GB like I have though), but what would be the point besides adventure?  My PSP does it all.
*


Alright, I got a question.*

Does anybody here have Linux (YDL) installed?  If so how exactly did you do it?  What programs are you using? etc..


----------



## Zenou (Mar 30, 2008)

Yep, I have linux installed. I never use it. Why? Because I have linux installed on a computer as well.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 30, 2008)

Should I get orange box or should I wait for GTA 4?


----------



## Enishi (Mar 30, 2008)

> Should I get orange box or should I wait for GTA 4?



I could answer this, but I don't like FPS, nor do I like GTA so... yeah, better wait till another user answers that post xDDDDD.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2008)

GTA4 is far better. I didn't like half life all that much.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 30, 2008)

Honestly, once you finish up Half-Life and Portal, The Orange Box is basically all about Team Fortress 2. You won't be missing much with the PS3 version, imo.

Just get GTA. XD


----------



## RodMack (Mar 30, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Should I get orange box or should I wait for GTA 4?


Depends on what you think is better but I'd personally get GTAIV.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 30, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Should I get orange box or should I wait for GTA 4?


The Orange Box is a must play title imo, but the PS3 and 360 versions of Team Fortress really do the game a great injustice.  If you are able, buy it on PC.  If you don't have a pc that would run it, then I recommend renting/borrowing it to play HL2 and Portal.


----------



## crabman (Mar 31, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> Honestly, once you finish up Half-Life and Portal, The Orange Box is basically all about Team Fortress 2. You won't be missing much with the PS3 version, imo.
> 
> Just get GTA. XD



Let's see what other games the Orange Box has got aside from Half Life, Portal and TF2...

The game selector.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 31, 2008)

crabman said:


> The game selector.


I could watch that TF2 montage for hours.


----------



## Segan (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't like GTA at all...the Bully game even less.

But I'm curious of how Vikings - Battle for Asgard will turn out.


----------



## Hi Im God (Mar 31, 2008)

Ichigo said:


> So should I just go ahead and update my PS3 to version 2.20?
> 
> I've been suffering with this 1.82, and only avoided upgrading just in case some good modification/homebrews came out.
> 
> I don't really care to have nes, snes, gba, etc.. because I already have them on my PSP (don't use them anyways.. just have them >_>).  So besides the emulators what else can you do?  (I know you can add Linux)



Yes.  You are missing out on the increased quality of upconverting DVD's and older PS1 & 2 games (assuming you have 60/80g), Blu ray profiles 1 + 2, you'll have to eventually for ingame xmb, browser tweaks, Dvix and streaming wmv files and other minor enhancements that make the machine better.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 2, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Should I get orange box or should I wait for GTA 4?



Get Orange Box.

Best.
Game.
Pack.
Ever.

I had no idea what Team Fortress was. I never played 2 last year when I got OB. And now, I'm addicted to TF2.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 10, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 10, 2008)

i bought new game, called Blacksite. it's a total crap so far.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 10, 2008)

^Yeah it is. I got for xbox 360.

Anyone want to recommend me a good game for the ps3? Because mine is just sitting there collecting dust .


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 10, 2008)

try Timeshift if havnt tried it yet. it's really awesome.
also if you're nto Half life, buy Half life orange box. to me it's most boring ever, it's full of puzzles. not my type.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 10, 2008)

TF2 does nothing for you?


----------



## Pein (Apr 10, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> ^Yeah it is. I got for xbox 360.
> 
> Anyone want to recommend me a good game for the ps3? Because mine is just sitting there collecting dust .



what kind of games do you play?


----------



## Barry. (Apr 11, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> try Timeshift if havnt tried it yet. it's really awesome.
> also if you're nto Half life, buy Half life orange box. to me it's most boring ever, it's full of puzzles. not my type.



I have both Timeshift and Half life Orange Box for the xbox 360. I didn't like timeshift that much and Orange box was pretty fun 



Pein said:


> what kind of games do you play?



All kinds except strategy games.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 11, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> I have both Timeshift and Half life Orange Box for the xbox 360. I didn't like timeshift that much and Orange box was pretty fun


 
that's called difference in taste. i like action more than sitting for hours and thinking of ways to get over the wall (e.g.)


----------



## Barry. (Apr 11, 2008)

Mat®icha said:


> that's called difference in taste. i like action more than sitting for hours and thinking of ways to get over the wall (e.g.)



Out of all the games that are on the Orange Box, I liked Portal the least so.....yeah, I don't like strategy games.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2008)

Timeshift sucked.


----------



## Destined Hokage (Apr 11, 2008)

Mat®icha said:


> try Timeshift if havnt tried it yet. it's really awesome.
> also if you're nto Half life, buy Half life orange box. to me it's most boring ever, it's full of puzzles. not my type.



time shift is boring on xbox live. Half life is fun if it is your first time playing it but as you go through the game it gets harder and harder to find your way around. If you dont like thinking the orange box probably isnt for you either. Devil may cry 4 is fun the first time you playthrough, but the only replay value is the fact that you can go back and select wich chapte you want to replay and get all the upgrades you didnt get the first time through. The elder scrolls oblivion is another good ps3 game and it is totally replayable because it is like an adventure rpg. and if you get goty edition you get the kings of the nine expansion and some other one that i forgot but its like hundreds of hours of gameplay. you can also look forward to alot of your favorite ps2 games coming over to the ps3. like final fantasy and god of war, kill zone, and many others.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 11, 2008)

We'll have our store revamped on the 15th too. I'm still fecking pissed there's no sign of the MGS4 Limited Edition here, when the Americans are getting it for $85.


----------



## Dan (Apr 11, 2008)

All people living in UK, You can pre-order GTA 4 from Tesco for £30.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> ^Yeah it is. I got for xbox 360.
> 
> Anyone want to recommend me a good game for the ps3? Because mine is just sitting there collecting dust .



mine too  i just have to wait it out until the real ps3 games start coming out

and venom £30 thats a deal and a half im doing that


----------



## Barry. (Apr 13, 2008)

vault023 said:


> mine too  i just have to wait it out until the real ps3 games start coming out
> 
> and venom ?30 thats a deal and a half im doing that



This summer is looking real good for the PS3 with games like Metal Gear Solid 4 and Soul Calibur 4 coming out . But what I'm looking forward to is the new Final Fantasy 13 games. Can't wait


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> This summer is looking real good for the PS3 with games like Metal Gear Solid 4 and Soul Calibur 4 coming out . But what I'm looking forward to is the new Final Fantasy 13 games. *Can't wait *



Better get use to waiting, another 2 years.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Better get use to waiting, another 2 years.



Are you serious? I could have sworn I saw an article saying that it's going to be released somewhere in 2009.


----------



## Sketchy (Apr 13, 2008)

I want those games to come out now...not in 2009 !!! Snake rules....


----------



## Enishi (Apr 13, 2008)

> I want those games to come out now...not in 2009 !!! Snake rules...



Don't worry, they're talking of Final Fantasy XIII.

MGS4 and Soul Calibur IV still come out this june (And I think DBZ Burst Limit comes out in June, too.... but i'm not sure about this one @_@)


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm fairly sure FFXIII/VS is set for 2009, but I might've heard GT5 was verging on 2010.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 13, 2008)

I thought Final fantasy 13 came out in 2008 and Versus 13 came out in 2009 end of the year


----------



## Sketchy (Apr 13, 2008)

Gt5 prologue and a ds3 is win!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I'm fairly sure FFXIII/VS is set for 2009, but I might've heard GT5 was verging on 2010.



Maybe in Japan, but i dunno about you guys but i can't play a RPG in Japaneses. So i expect 2010.


----------



## Agitation (Apr 13, 2008)

Some people are buying a ps3 just for Final Fantasy XIII so I guess it'd give them some time to save up. x3


----------



## Akuma (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok im going to buy a ps3 next week, Give me a list of games I should buy ( no fps or sports games)


----------



## crabman (Apr 13, 2008)

DMC 4 is pretty good if you're into DMC.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 13, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Ok im going to buy a ps3 next week, Give me a list of games I should buy ( no fps or sports games)



Folklore
Uncharted
Rock Band


----------



## Segan (Apr 13, 2008)

Erm...Burnout Paradise, Ratchet & Clank, Oblivion GOTY, Devil May Cry 4, Ninja Gaiden Sigma and Virtua Fighter 5.

Oh, and Motorstorm.


----------



## Segan (Apr 13, 2008)

You might want to check the reviews (players and editors). Google will give you what you want.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 13, 2008)

i wonder if they gonna do Crash for PS3. i liked it a lot on ps1 (i guess).


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 13, 2008)

I liked the games too but I think I heard that the franchise is dead now. The Naughty Dog team that did them is split up or something.


----------



## Pein (Apr 13, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I liked the games too but I think I heard that the franchise is dead now. The Naughty Dog team that did them is split up or something.



wat 

naughty dog moved on to bigger better things namely the jak and uncharted series.

Crash is still being made just not by naughty dog the games are pretty bad though if you want a mascot platformer just go with ratchet.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 15, 2008)

New firmware and store is out!


----------



## Enishi (Apr 15, 2008)

mmmmm.... apart from the store looking better... nothing else? :/.

I was spekting an EU super puzzle fighter 2 turbo HD.... meh... I'm starting to think they'll never release it for EU :/.

Also, any dates on Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo HD??? .... If it makes it here, that's it  xD


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Apr 15, 2008)

The 80GBs had a built in PSX (or PS2) emulator didn't they? D:

They better come up with a 100GB one or ELSE


----------



## Enishi (Apr 15, 2008)

> The 80GBs had a built in PSX (or PS2) emulator didn't they? D:
> 
> They better come up with a 100GB one or ELSE



All the ps3 have a built in PSX emulators.

Only the 80/60Gbs had built in PS2 emulator.

If you can't get one now, forget about the emulator  . They won't implement it again I think

Still, I bought the 40GB one... I have a ps2 already xD


----------



## Segan (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, you can play all PS1 games with all PS3 version, can't you?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 15, 2008)

Pein said:


> wat
> 
> naughty dog moved on to bigger better things namely the jak and uncharted series.
> 
> Crash is still being made just not by naughty dog the games are pretty bad though if you want a mascot platformer just go with ratchet.


 
i hope it comes out soon. i'm sooo ready to play similar type game. got bored from shooting all the time


can i play ps2 games on ps3 40Gigs??


----------



## Agitation (Apr 15, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i hope it comes out soon. i'm sooo ready to play similar type game. got bored from shooting all the time
> 
> 
> can i play ps2 games on ps3 40Gigs??


They took that feature out on the 40gb version.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh god no...
freeonlinemusic.com


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Oh god no...
> freeonlinemusic.com


Surprise!

Not really.  Whatever.  It is an incredibly ambitious project, so they need to get it right.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 22, 2008)

Losing a massive amount of people interested in it is not "getting it right". :/


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

insert miyamoto quote here about delayed games eventually being good.

People these days treat betas as demos anyways, so if they released a terrible beta a lot of people would write it off for that.  If they release a good beta then at least with that they can rebuild any hype that may have been lost on the way there.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm not waiting on Home to come out to start having some fun, and I'll still be interested in using it when it comes out.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 22, 2008)

Agitation said:


> They took that feature out on the 40gb version.


 
this sucks i soooooooooo wanted to try out ps2 games.

thanx


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> this sucks i soooooooooo wanted to try out ps2 games.
> 
> thanx


Well, although it may not be your preferred choice, I would say there is at least a good chance that Sony will provide PS2 games through PSN like the XBLM has Xbox Originals.  Sony has never said anything about doing this, but it would be fairly easy and very profitable.


----------



## Segan (Apr 23, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Well, although it may not be your preferred choice, I would say there is at least a good chance that Sony will provide PS2 games through PSN like the XBLM has Xbox Originals.  Sony has never said anything about doing this, but it would be fairly easy and very profitable.


While Sony is still selling millions of PS2 consoles? I doubt it...


----------



## Segan (Apr 23, 2008)

It's not like it matters if you are interested in it or not right now. WHEN it comes out, you will be interested.

I guarantee that.


----------



## Id (Apr 23, 2008)

*Hacker Uses Sony PlayStation 3 to Crack Passwords*


----------



## Hellion (Apr 23, 2008)

Id said:


> *Hacker Uses Sony PlayStation 3 to Crack Passwords*



I don't know why I tried to read that.  For me the why my Playstaion works, as a combination of magic and electricity .


----------



## Enishi (Apr 23, 2008)

> While Sony is still selling millions of PS2 consoles? I doubt it...



Then, they could bring the ps2 compatibility again via system update..... They would still sell ps2 games anyway if they do it.

Seriously, I don't play ps2 nowdays just because it's a pain in the ass to take off the ps3 and plug the ps2 instead... they should add the ps2 comp. again.



> Hacker Uses Sony PlayStation 3 to Crack Passwords



Smells, and smells a lot.... it looks like the "ps2 can launch nukes" stuff... xDDD.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 30, 2008)

*There Will be BLU Blood!*


----------



## Mat?icha (May 2, 2008)

lil advise needed.
i just started to play NFS PROSTREET. it's really difficult ro earn money and parts are too expensive. any cheats or advise how to earn big-big bucks quickly?


----------



## Segan (May 3, 2008)

Pretty sure you can find cheats all over the internet (google), IF there are any.


----------



## Zoe (May 4, 2008)

My copy of Valkyria arrived today.  I've heard so many good things about it X3

I still need to finish Disgaea though... I haven't even completed the training yet


----------



## Enishi (May 4, 2008)

> My copy of Valkyria arrived today. I've heard so many good things about it
> 
> I still need to finish Disgaea though... I haven't even completed the training yet



Damn you and your japanese knowledge, Zoe ¬_¬... I want to learn too 

Damn, I would love some Disgaea 3 -_-... and Valkyria looks nice too... I expect some kind of review from you .

Still, the PS3 lacks rpgs ... A LOT... (Well... all the next gen is lacking RPGS in fact.... but hey, at least XBOX 360 has Blue Dragon... I can't think of any Wii RPG right now either -_-).

Seriously... are they starting to drop the genre or what???. I know FFXIII is on the works, and I think something about Star Ocean IV was mentioned... Kingdom Hearts III will get eventually released, too... but... What about a Suikoden VI?, A new Dark Cloud / Rogue Galaxy game?, A Breath of Fire VI???.... Or fresh new RPG games (Preferibly turn based ones...)...

Seriously... i'm seeing too much FPS and too little RPGs... and this worries me a lot :/. I just hope they don't fuck my fauvorite genre -_-.

PD: Not related to everything I said... But I fucking need an Onimusha 5 too ¬_¬... Is capcom finished with the series or what???... If so, fuck them


----------



## crabman (May 5, 2008)

I think it's because RPG's are such a niche genre is Europe and the Americas; think Japanese game developers (since they're the ones who make turned base RPGs) think that only weeaboos will buy those games or something. 

But I agree... It's pretty tiring playing the same game over and over again.


----------



## Athrum (May 5, 2008)

There are 2 new RPG's by Square that will be release this year man, White Knight Chronicles and the other one i forgot the name xD


----------



## crabman (May 5, 2008)

That's 2 new games out of how many?


----------



## Zoe (May 5, 2008)

White Knight Chronicles is by Level 5, not Square.

There are small J-RPG's that have come/are coming out, but they are the kind that would never get localised...


----------



## Enishi (May 5, 2008)

> White Knight Chronicles is by Level 5, not Square.



Fucking awesome news then... Level 5 made both Dark Clouds, Rogue Galaxy and Dragon Quest VIII.... so this one should be good.

Still, it isn't turn based... but meh, at least is something .



> There are small J-RPG's that have come/are coming out, but they are the kind that would never get localised...



Yay, and that's what sucks... I find RPGs in japanese unplayable... I know some people play them without knowing japanese... but I can't play a RPG without understanding the story... it just isn't in me :/.

BTW, anyone knows something about Disgaea 3 being released in the states or something? . That will help the lack of RPGs for now...... at least for me XD.

Oh, and Zoe, did you tried Valkiria yet?



> That's 2 new games out of how many?



Out of a fucking lot :/.... I hope that at 2010 max things start to pick up for RPGs in next gen consoles.... otherways I will get pissed with my ps3... a lot =D. Because, as it is now, RPG is starting to look like a second class genre relegated to portable systems only (PSP has a HELLUVA MORE RPGs than PS3... even if 90% of them are ports, and NDS has some awesome RPGs too... and Dragon Quest IX, for example, is coming for NDS instead of a next gen console... wich, even if I own a NDS, sucks ... xD).


----------



## Zoe (May 5, 2008)

Enishi said:


> BTW, anyone knows something about Disgaea 3 being released in the states or something? . That will help the lack of RPGs for now...... at least for me XD.



Both Disgaea and Valkyria are scheduled for this fall.  Valkyria's been confirmed for Europe in the same time period, but I don't know about Disgaea.



Enishi said:


> Oh, and Zoe, did you tried Valkiria yet?



Not yet... not gonna let myself play till after Saturday >_>


----------



## Enishi (May 6, 2008)

> Both Disgaea and Valkyria are scheduled for this fall. Valkyria's been confirmed for Europe in the same time period, but I don't know about Disgaea.



Oh, No problem... if Disgaea isn't released in EU, i'll just import from the states  . That's what is so cool about free region  .



> Not yet... not gonna let myself play till after Saturday >_>



Still studying I see... Well, i'll wait to saturday for the impressions then ^_^. I just want to know how good it is... maybe it isn't enough RPG-ish for me, who knows?  .

I hope I like it ^_^.


----------



## 2Shea (May 7, 2008)

*PS3 has outsold 360 in Europe since OCTOBER*


-----

Considering europe is a strong base for 360, I see this as something very big. Combined w/ the ps3 outselling the 360 in january, and almost passing it every month so far this year, I say that the predictions of this being the year of PS3 to be true.


----------



## Hansel (May 12, 2008)

is there any plans for a PS3 price drop this summer?  I want to get MGS4


----------



## Enishi (May 12, 2008)

> is there any plans for a PS3 price drop this summer? I want to get MGS4



I don't think so.

But there probably will be a pack of ps3 + MGS4 for 400$ or something like that :3


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 12, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Both Disgaea and Valkyria are scheduled for this fall.  Valkyria's been confirmed for Europe in the same time period, but I don't know about Disgaea.


To my recollection, I believe D3 will be released in August.


----------



## Zoe (May 13, 2008)

Seems like it's expansion season...

I've been replaying SSHD for the past couple of days.  Haven't even gotten to the expansion bits cause the normal arcade mode is pwning my ass now X_x

The PJM expansion is tempting, but I don't think I'll even be able to complete the main game.

There's supposed to be a R&C expansion coming in the next few months too ._.


----------



## Enishi (May 13, 2008)

....

..........

.....................

What is SSHD? 

And PJM??? R&C? o,o..... i'm lost XD


----------



## Akira (May 13, 2008)

Enishi said:


> ....
> 
> ..........
> 
> ...



Join the club


----------



## Amuro (May 13, 2008)

SSHD = Super Stardust HD 
PJM = Pixel Junk Monsters
R&C = hope to god it's Ratchet and Clank cause that'd be awesome.


----------



## Zoe (May 13, 2008)

Hagi said:


> R&C = hope to god it's Ratchet and Clank cause that'd be awesome.



Yup, there are no details so far except that it's called "Quest for Booty."


----------



## Enishi (May 13, 2008)

> SSHD = Super Stardust HD
> PJM = Pixel Junk Monsters
> R&C = hope to god it's Ratchet and Clank cause that'd be awesome.



Thanks a lot 



> Yup, there are no details so far except that it's called "Quest for Booty."



Well, there is a Clan game in the works IIRC o,o


----------



## lordsome (May 14, 2008)

i'd say the best deal would be PS3 + 2nd controller + MGS4 + GTA4 = GOD


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 14, 2008)

lordsome said:


> i'd say the best deal would be PS3 + 2nd controller + MGS4 + GTA4 = GOD



DS3 controllers.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 14, 2008)

*New PS3 Owner*

Hey guys, I'm going to buy a ps3 pretty soon and I was hoping someone could help me out. I just had a question about what game/s I should start with. I like rpg's like Elder Scrolls/Fable/Jade Empire but hate turn based fighting rpg's like Final Fantasy, I enjoy action type games like God of War, and Devil May Cry. I'm also big into sports games but that doesnt really matter for this. Keep in mind I own an Xbox 360 so I don't want to start with anything that's also on the 360. I'm looking for something with the wow factor, something that's going make the PS3 worth while for me, something fun and cool and also a bit challenging but not too challenging.  I know, I'm a bit of a fickle gamer.

Any suggestions/help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Moondoggie (May 14, 2008)

I'd suggest Uncharted Drake's Fortune for a "wow" factor and it's a fun game imo. From what I hear Folklore is a fun and unique RPG, so you might want to check into that.

There is also MGS4 to look forward to very soon if you're a fan of the series.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2008)

MGS4
Uncharted
Ninja Gaiden Sigma

That's about it. For awesome games, anyway.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2008)

Why are you purchasing a system when you do not even know what games are for it? Just kinda baffles me sometimes when people get systems out of the blue (video game systems) and do not know why they got it in terms of games 


Anyways from your type of games you enjoy it seems you would enjoy the following

*MGS4 *- This is not out yet but you want some "Frickle"? well to be honest not many ps3 games out atm offer that and this game will be the first to really show that its not bad to own a ps3. 

*Uncharted* - Not a bad game, kinda short but its a one of those tight closed adventure / shooter. 


*Ninja Gaiden Sigma* - Its a good game but the gameplay and what not is the same as Ninja Gaiden Black. Typically this is just a remake of the two games that released on Xbox 1 but with better graphics and some new weapons and bosses. If you can find it cheap then I would pick it up.



But to be honest, from your type of games you want to play it would seem that you will be putting more time into your 360 than any other console. So do not make a not so wise decision before spending 400 + dollars.


here are links to the games I mentioned 

GameRankings links

Ninja Gaiden - Avg Ratio:  87%
  Based On 53 Media Outlets




Uncharted -  Avg Ratio:  89%
  Based On 71 Media Outlets




FolkLore (Imo not that great)  Avg Ratio:  76%
  Based On 56 Media Outlets


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 14, 2008)

Uncharted and Ratched and Clank are pretty much the only reasons to buy a PS3 for right now imo.
I'm not really into Metal Gear Solid but it's shaping up to be a great game as well. 
Furthermore, Little Big Planet is going to amazing as well.


----------



## Akuma (May 14, 2008)

Is the customer service any good when you call to send in your system for repairs/new one?


----------



## Zoe (May 15, 2008)

Youtube capability has been added to Mainichi Issho.  This is what I posted at GAF:



> To get to the camera, go to もちもの and select the last item then the first option.  Press select to start recording.  To end the session, repeat what you did before to get to the camera.
> 
> You'll get an option to either save it to the XMB or upload it.  You can't do both >_<
> 
> ...


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (May 15, 2008)

Ratchet and Clank Tools of Destruction. Heavily underrated game this one.

Uncharted Drake's Fortune,
Devil May Cry 4
MSG4 (June, 12 :WOW)
Assassin's Creed (Ubisoft has done it again)
MotorStorm


----------



## MechaTC (May 15, 2008)

ratchet

that is all


----------



## TargaryenX (May 15, 2008)

Heavenly Sword! I would suggest buying it even though it's a short game, I've already wished I could replay it, it's fucking amazing. Also assassin's creed is a must-play if you haven't already played it on the Xbox.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 15, 2008)

TargaryenX said:


> Heavenly Sword! I would suggest buying it even though it's a short game, I've already wished I could replay it, it's fucking amazing. Also assassin's creed is a must-play if you haven't already played it on the Xbox.



I strongly suggest renting Heavenly Sword than buying it.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 15, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Is the customer service any good when you call to send in your system for repairs/new one?



They're actually really fucking helpful.  It's up there with Ninty's customer service.


----------



## Barry. (May 15, 2008)

TargaryenX said:


> Heavenly Sword! I would suggest buying it even though it's a short game, I've already wished I could replay it, it's fucking amazing. Also assassin's creed is a must-play if you haven't already played it on the Xbox.





Vonocourt said:


> I strongly suggest renting Heavenly Sword than buying it.



The game is really fun but it's too short to buy imo. So you're better of renting it. I would also recommend getting Devil May Cry 4. Hella fun.


----------



## Akuma (May 15, 2008)

Thanks DS, I thought micrsoft was really good for the xbox, now im glad I can expect better or about the same.



> Ratchet and Clank Tools of Destruction. Heavily underrated game this one.



Its one of the highest rated games for PS3, its just not many played it. Best Platformer ever IMO.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (May 15, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Its one of the highest rated games for PS3, its just not many played it. Best Platformer ever IMO.



Gamespot gave it a 7.5. I think its above 9.0


----------



## Vonocourt (May 15, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Its one of the highest rated games for PS3, its just not many played it. Best Platformer ever IMO.



It's not even the best Ratchet game, let alone best platformer.


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> It's not even the best Ratchet game, let alone best platformer.



I thought it was the best one of the series though i love jak series more.


----------



## Akuma (May 15, 2008)

> It's not even the best Ratchet game, let alone best platformer.



I ment as a whole the best ratchet is up your arsenal, and great job at reading "IMO" lol at mario being totally mediocre.


----------



## crabman (May 16, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Is the customer service any good when you call to send in your system for repairs/new one?



Actually, I had no problems with it. Have a friend who takes horrendous care of his shit (his ps2, ps3, xbox, xbox360, pc and cellphone have all at one point or are still are broken; dreamcast hasn't (DC))

So I wanted to borrow it, so I made a deal with im that I would get his PS3 fixed if he would let me borrow it. Didn't have a problem with it honestly, just sent in the receipt, ps3 and all the stuff that came with the ps3 in the box they gave me and voila 2 weeks later I had a brand new working ps3. 

Funny thing, he lost the original ethernet cable so i sent in an extra i had lying about and they actually sent me my old one AND a new black ps3 cable.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 16, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I ment as a whole the best ratchet is up your arsenal, and great job at reading "IMO" lol at mario being totally mediocre.



I don't get it. >_>

Are you retconning your first post or not?


----------



## Dan (May 17, 2008)

Something just happened to my PS3, and I've had to re-format my hard drive.

All my save files got whipped, I'm contemplating whether to take it back and get a 360.

Coz right now I feel like throwing this piece of shit out the window.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 20, 2008)

And I loved Timesplitters too .


----------



## Undercovermc (May 20, 2008)

I didn't expect much from Haze, even before reading that review. But from what they've said, I don't need to bother renting the game.


----------



## ChaochroX (May 20, 2008)

the demo was shit. oh great i get to be a heroine addict in an FPS, finally!


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

I'm not really too fussed about the review, but I can't shake the feeling the game would get at least a 6/10 had it been released on 360.


----------



## Segan (May 21, 2008)

I wonder why Haze had delays in the first place...?


----------



## LiveFire (May 21, 2008)

60 GB is the way to go


----------



## RodMack (May 21, 2008)

Haze didn't seem that interesting to me. Plus I'm still too busy playing GTAIV.


----------



## Ziko (May 21, 2008)

I swear I've seen Haze in the store's over here for months :S

Anyway, my family just got a PS3. We got the 40GB, two controllers, GTA IV, Fifa 08, Ratchet and Clank and 1 Blueray film.

I was the only one in the family who didn't want a PS3.. 
However, I'm still getting a 360 Elite on Friday so then we will have all 3 next gen systems


----------



## Vonocourt (May 21, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'm not really too fussed about the review, but I can't shake the feeling the game would get at least a 6/10 had it been released on 360.



Don't worry, everyone's paranoid about something.


----------



## Zoe (May 23, 2008)

The PixelJunk Monsters soundtrack was released this week on PSN for only $2.99!  Buy it!!  Support Q-Games!!!  Support the release of soundtracks!!!!

Kinda sucks that it means I have some money left over in my wallet now, But all of that will go away this weekend when I get my hands on SingStar...


----------



## Batman (May 24, 2008)

Well, Haze is getting more and more shitty reviews. But what did they expect from more of the same.  Even nectar couldn't save it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 24, 2008)

Batman said:


> Well, Haze is getting more and more shitty reviews. But what did they expect from more of the same.  Even nectar couldn't save it.



You don't even use Nectar most of the game, for God's sake.


----------



## Batman (May 24, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You don't even use Nectar most of the game, for God's sake.



What about in multiplayer? Or is it a selected item there as well?


----------



## Dan (May 24, 2008)

I'm not judging Haze off a demo.

I'm gonna rent the game and judge it off that.


----------



## Scared Link (May 24, 2008)

The demo played was really good. Was going to go out and buy it, but after reading the reviews I may consider a rental copy =/


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2008)

i was going to buy haze as well >_> that review put me off big time


----------



## Batman (May 26, 2008)

some1 answer my question


----------



## maximilyan (May 26, 2008)

Hey, can anyone tell me if its possible to upload my own music into GTA:4 radio stations?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 26, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me if its possible to upload my own music into GTA:4 radio stations?



No You cannot. The only way to play your own music is with the 360 version (thx to Xbox 360's universal music player through the guide button).


----------



## ChaochroX (May 26, 2008)

what the hell are some of you guys talking about the Haze demo was generic as hell. There was nothing fun about it.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 16, 2008)

Out of all the configurations available and from various sources I've read, I'm guessing that the 80GB version is the best to buy? How is the PS2 backwards-compatibility with those?


----------



## Id (Jun 16, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Out of all the configurations available and from various sources I've read, I'm guessing that the 80GB version is the best to buy? How is the PS2 backwards-compatibility with those?



I bought the MGS4 Bundle, that comes with the 80 gig system.  I hooked it up to my 28 inch pc monitor (HF289F) via component cables (via madcatz aftermarket). 

In the Sony options, I have all HD options enables (1080, 720, 480 p). And for the backwards compatibility I  have it on full HD upscale. 

I created a virtual memory ps2 memory card from the hard drive, and briefly played 2 games. 
Resident Evil 4 and Grand Theft Auto San Andreas.

No complains, the game looks like they are suppose to look. Like I said, I did not play them through entirely, so I don?t know how well the PS3 emulates PS2 or PS1 games (I heard some horrid comments). But so far so good, Ill check back later?.much later (after I am feed up with MGS4). And I?ll let everyone in on the goods.

Maybe by that time, Ill get a set of HDMI cables  and replace the component ones.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 16, 2008)

I am a proud owner of a ps3, it's a nice sleek machine. I Just need HDMI cables. My first two games are gonna be MGS4 and MLB 08 The show.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 16, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> I am a proud owner of a ps3, it's a nice sleek machine. I Just need HDMI cables. My first two games are gonna be MGS4 and MLB 08 The show.


Did you buy GTA4 and COD4 for the Xbox 360 already? The PSN community is much better.


----------



## Vasp (Jun 17, 2008)

MLB 08 The Show is a fun game, I played it at a friends house the other day. The career mode where you make your own player is actually pretty neat and immersing. 

In other news, I just picked up an External HD, and formatted it so that my PS3 recognizes it! I now have an extra 250GB's to use for media on my PS3. Already got all my music + a bunch of videos on there. Much nicer watching movies on the big screen as opposed to my 17 inch compy monitor.


----------



## Zenou (Jun 17, 2008)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 17, 2008)

Now I can get achievements of my own! Sweet.


----------



## Dan (Jun 17, 2008)

Get in there.

About time Sony.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 17, 2008)

My PS3 is having a fan problem. Within a minute after turning the power on, my ps3 kicks in 3rd gear fan. That's loud as much as 360 (not running any game). Sound is fucking annoying. I clean ps3 pretty much every week and set it on open space. But I still get the 3rd gear fan. 

This didn't happen for three months until now. Is my PS3 faulty?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 17, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> My PS3 is having a fan problem. Within a minute after turning the power on, my ps3 kicks in 3rd gear fan. That's loud as much as 360 (not running any game). Sound is fucking annoying. I clean ps3 pretty much every week and set it on open space. But I still get the 3rd gear fan.
> 
> This didn't happen for three months until now. Is my PS3 faulty?



Yup, call sony.


----------



## Dan (Jun 17, 2008)

Call Sony just to make sure, it shouldn't be going into 3rd gear if its in open space and not running anything.

Did you leave it on over night or anything, or play it for loads of hours without turning it off?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2008)

It is ok to leave it on red light standby right?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2008)

Akuma said:


> It is ok to leave it on red light standby right?



That's how i keep mine.


----------



## Dan (Jun 17, 2008)

Akuma said:


> It is ok to leave it on red light standby right?





crazymtf said:


> That's how i keep mine.


I leave mine on standby as well.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 18, 2008)

I just decided to trade in my 60GB ps3 and get 40GB. I've heard 40GB isn't notorious with loud fan issue like most of 60GB out there.


----------



## Vasp (Jun 18, 2008)

No backwards compatibility for a quieter fan, I don't think I could make that trade.


----------



## fxu (Jun 18, 2008)

I just finished my first PS3 online experience :]

twas good, tho I got pwneth; thee mighty 11year-olds were at work.

I played Haze, the game is bad, but it's the only one I have right now (I rent through gamefly, if I like 'em I buy 'em )


I suck with the controllers so bad.. All my gaming "career" has been with a mouse & keyboard. So this is somewhat of a big change for me... Damn analog sticks!!! you suck for sniping!!!!


----------



## crabman (Jun 18, 2008)

Turn up the sensitivity, it helps a lot.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 18, 2008)

any1 playing NFS Pro Street here?
if so, can u log on to server for online racings?
it's been few days that my machine says server is down.


----------



## Id (Jun 18, 2008)

What’s your PS3 set up?
*
Mine*
Screen: Hannspree HF289H (28 inch PC monitor).
Source/Cable: Component Cables via Madcatz
Audio: I have these 2.1 bose pc speakers….but no fucking luck.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 18, 2008)

Id said:


> What?s your PS3 set up?
> 
> *Mine*
> Screen: Hannspree HF289H (28 inch PC monitor).
> ...


 
to my lcd TV, i had played a lot online before, it's been so only last few days.


----------



## Id (Jun 18, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> to my lcd TV, i had played a lot online before, it's been so only last few days.



What kind of tv (make and model), and what kind of resolution does it support? Does it except HDMI inputs?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 18, 2008)

Id said:


> What kind of tv (make and model), and what kind of resolution does it support? Does it except HDMI inputs?


 
it's got everything, it's 40" Samsung LCD, it supports i dunno, like everything (including hdmi), one of the very latest. and i havnt changed any settings, same cables, same holes.
can u go online now?


----------



## Sketchy (Jun 18, 2008)

My ps3 setup.....damnit i'm waiting for my paycheck to get metal gear!!!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 18, 2008)

Mat®icha said:


> it's got everything, it's 40" Samsung LCD, it supports i dunno, like everything (including hdmi), one of the very latest. and i *havnt changed any settings*, same cables, same holes.
> can u go online now?



You mean the video settings are on the factory default? You better change those, there is a reason why people call them "torch mode."

If you have any Star Wars dvds they have a basic THX optimizer(bunch of other movies have these too), use those.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 18, 2008)

Id said:


> What’s your PS3 set up?


*Screen:* Samsung LE19R86 (19 inch HD LCD TV - 1080i).
*Source/Cable:* HDMI Cable via 4Gamers.
*Audio:* TV Speakers, but I often have my Sennheiser headphones plugged in.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 19, 2008)

I just got a new 50 inch LG plasma. I'm looking to get an hdmi cable for my ps3, I remember seeing a site on here selling some cheap ones. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## crabman (Jun 19, 2008)

newegg.com???


----------



## Id (Jun 19, 2008)

What the hell, I only installed MGS4, and I only have 53 GB of free space?



Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I just got a new 50 inch LG plasma. I'm looking to get an hdmi cable for my ps3, I remember seeing a site on here selling some cheap ones. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Corruption (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks, that was the site I was looking for.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Two screens? :/



One upstairs, one downstairs.

Downstairs with the Bravia is too open of a room with lots of windows, so there is no point of having that as a theater room.

As for the bit of plasmas...the Bravia looks much better than the cheapo vizio I have, but it's more of a statement to the usual folk on game boards who think lCD>Plasma.

Truth be told, I wish I could of gotten a nice CRT back when they still made them.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if the headset that comes with warhawk is any good and how many people actually use them during the game?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey does anyone know if MGS4 takes up more space when it redownloads stuff? or does it erase it after you beat each act.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 22, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Hey does anyone know if MGS4 takes up more space when it redownloads stuff? or *does it erase it after you beat each act*.



It overwrites the previous act.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 22, 2008)

Should I get Warhawk?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 22, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> You mean the video settings are on the factory default? You better change those, there is a reason why people call them "torch mode."
> 
> If you have any Star Wars dvds they have a basic THX optimizer(bunch of other movies have these too), use those.


 
i think that is not the problem. cause with same settings (actually i didnt change anything at all when i connected my ps3 to TV for the first time) i played about a month and suddenly when i tried to go online racing it said "server is not available at this moment, try again later".
i dunno how, this friday i was able to go online again, and that was it, i lost it again on saturday. same message (server is not available at this moment).


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 22, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Should I get Warhawk?


I haven't played it, but I heard it's very addictive online, much like COD 4. Have you read any reviews for it?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 22, 2008)

on a different subject, out of boredom i bought Crash team Racing (PS one), brought back some memories. i used to play it a lot.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 22, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i think that is not the problem. cause with same settings (actually i didnt change anything at all when i connected my ps3 to TV for the first time) i played about a month and suddenly when i tried to go online racing it said "server is not available at this moment, try again later".
> i dunno how, this friday i was able to go online again, and that was it, i lost it again on saturday. same message (server is not available at this moment).



I'm talking about tv settings like; picture, brightness, and tint. Most factory default settings are set to basically kill you tv.


----------



## Vasp (Jun 23, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:
			
		

> Should I get Warhawk?



I can't lie, I find the game pretty sweet and addictive. One downside/upside is that it's purely online. And when you get a role and win a few games with a team, or score really high, you feel like just playing more and more.

Maybe rent it first and try it out? They've already released 2 expansions for like $12 (together, $8 separately), so they're definitely adding to the game still.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 23, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm talking about tv settings like; picture, brightness, and tint. Most factory default settings are set to basically kill you tv.


 
i see, i'll have a look when i get back to home. thanx


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've finally gotten a PS3. 

So... Anybody got any idea how to use a keyboard and mouse to play?


----------



## Id (Jun 23, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I've finally gotten a PS3.
> 
> So... Anybody got any idea how to use a keyboard and mouse to play?


I think only games that support them can be used.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 23, 2008)

^Unreal Tournament 3 supports it, but it's one of few games.



xingzup19 said:


> I've finally gotten a PS3.
> 
> So... Anybody got any idea how to use a keyboard and mouse to play?


here

As far as I know, this is the only method that allows you to use a mouse and keyboard to play any game, _not just browse the PS3 via USB connection_. 

Note: You can use an optical mouse, you just need bypass the voltage regulator.

Unless you already have the equipment required to do this, I suggest that you get used to playing with the PS3 controller.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, I should get pretty confortable with the controller. I guess I'll keep the Orange Box, UT3 and GTA4 for my PC, when they come out.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 23, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Yeah, I should get pretty confortable with the controller. I guess I'll keep the Orange Box, UT3 and GTA4 for my PC, when they come out.


 
once u get used to it, it's so much easire than using keyboard (it worked for me).


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2008)

FINALLY! FINALLY!


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2008)

Do  you think that Sony has reached its peak graphical, and over all tech performance?

Or can MGS 4 and Uncharted be significantly topped?


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2008)

Time will tell.

I mean, God of War 3 has yet to come. Gran Turismo 5, too.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 24, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm talking about tv settings like; picture, brightness, and tint. Most factory default settings are set to basically kill you tv.


 
allright, i looked at it and i couldnt figure it out. like how it should be?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 24, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> once u get used to it, it's so much easire than using keyboard (it worked for me).



Well, I'm playing Uncharted now. While it does get hard at times, my aiming with the axis is getting better.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 24, 2008)

Id said:


> Do  you think that Sony has reached its peak graphical, and over all tech performance?
> 
> Or can MGS 4 and Uncharted be significantly topped?


Neither of those games have used all six cores of the PS3's Cell chip, so they can definitely be topped. Killzone 2 will be using four-and-a-half, so we'll see what the end result of that is next February, hopefully.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 24, 2008)

^ Konami reported that they did use every bit of the Cell power  a while back.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 24, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Konami reported that they did use every bit of the Cell power  a while back.


Give me a link to the source.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Konami reported that they did use every bit of the Cell power  a while back.



They better have, cause the graphics were simply amazing. Better then anything on a console now. Only crysis has topped it and not by much.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Neither of those games have used all six cores of the PS3's Cell chip, so they can definitely be topped. Killzone 2 will be using four-and-a-half, so we'll see what the end result of that is next February, hopefully.



Developer Hogwash.


----------



## Akira (Jun 24, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> They better have, cause the graphics were simply amazing. Better then anything on a console now. Only crysis has topped it and not by much.



Exactly. Saying that MGS4 is using all of the system's power is nothing to be ashamed of given the final results.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 24, 2008)

Well..

"We believe that the PlayStation 3 still has some undiscovered capabilities, and there's still many points where we can be more clever to take its full advantage," he said. "We will continue to create more good products in the future." 

- Konami Digital Entertainment President, Fumiaki Tanaka

For a console that will hopefully have a life cycle of 8-10 years, I doubt any developer has used the optimum power of it this early.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 24, 2008)

ummm it was well known for a while. Remember that whole talk about kojima was being modest and saying they maxed out the PS3? Well google is your friend



He said it quite clearly that they used all the space on the blue ray disc (damn movies) and used every spe on the cell chip.


People also do not understand when they said "its going to last 10 years" that does not mean fully on the technological side of things. PS2 lasted this long because of software not the hardware (it was the weakest out of the bunch).

Not saying they cannot do some optimization or anything but they have used all of the cell chip and blu ray capacity already.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> He said it quite clearly that they used all the space on the blue ray disc (damn movies)



I don't know about that.

It's dual-layered yes(just looking at the back of the disc proves it), but I don't know if it filled all 50GB.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 24, 2008)

God of War was arguably the game with the best graphics on the PS2 and it was released almost *five years* after the console was, as was MGS3.

^^So it didn't fill the full blu-ray disc.. I reiterate that I doubt it reached the maximum potential of the PS3. It's my opinion and we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2008)

To me MGS4 is the best they can do and that's fine with me. It amazed me with it's graphics.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 24, 2008)

The graphics are amazing and they are the best we've seen thus far. I'm just not ruling out the possibility of a game with better graphics being released on the PS3 in the future.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 24, 2008)

However, thats not what was being discussed (well my point anyways). I was pointing out that they used all of what the Ps3 had in it. 

Honestly you should not have to worry about "Graphics" that much, sheesh. I wish people did back when ps2 first launched then GC and Xbox would be in the lead 

anyways, crazy I assume you beat MGS4?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Honestly you should not have to worry about "Graphics" that much, sheesh. I wish people did back when ps2 first launched then GC and Xbox would be in the lead



Who cares if their system is the weakest.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> However, thats not what was being discussed (well my point anyways). I was pointing out that they used all of what the Ps3 had in it.
> 
> Honestly you should not have to worry about "Graphics" that much, sheesh. I wish people did back when ps2 first launched then GC and Xbox would be in the lead
> 
> anyways, crazy I assume you beat MGS4?



Oh yeah, loved it. It's the second game this generation I'd give a perfect 10. And this is coming from someone who didn't even give MGS 1-3 a 10/10. So it was just a wonderful game. 

Though not not much else i want till Little big planet and resistance 2.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 24, 2008)

How can you know something like 'so-and-so game is the best graphics the PS3 will ever have'? I don't think we'll see that until the console nears the end of it's life-cycle, much like MGS3 or God of War were among the best graphical accomplishments on the PS2.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 24, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> How can you know something like 'so-and-so game is the best graphics the PS3 will ever have'? I don't think we'll see that until the console nears the end of it's life-cycle, much like MGS3 or God of War were among the best graphical accomplishments on the PS2.


You could've just co-signed my post.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 24, 2008)

I could've, but I still haven't played the game so I can't even say whether it's the best I've seen so far. Getting it this week though.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 24, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I could've, but I still haven't played the game so I can't even say whether it's the best I've seen so far. Getting it this week though.


Get GTA 4 and COD 4 too - sooner rather than later.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm getting GTA4 off Ebay, for £32 new probably this week. I'm waiting for COD4 a bit, until I get my new router (PS3 still not online yet) and hopefully for a price cut. :/ 

MGS/GTA4 will keep me occupied for a while.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 24, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I'm getting GTA4 off Ebay, for ?32 new probably this week. I'm waiting for COD4 a bit, until I get my new router (PS3 still not online yet) and hopefully for a price cut. :/
> 
> MGS/GTA4 will keep me occupied for a while.


Yeah, there's no point in getting COD 4, if you can't play online yet. It's more addictive than GTA 4 Online and MGO, in my opinion. I recommend this router:


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 24, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I'm getting GTA4 off Ebay, *for ?32 new probably this week.* I'm waiting for COD4 a bit, until I get my new router (PS3 still not online yet) and hopefully for a price cut. :/
> 
> MGS/GTA4 will keep me occupied for a while.



That's more than what we have to buy it for new in the stores over here in the states.  It makes me glad I'm a US gamer sometimes.  I mean a new sixaxis for you guys costs as much as a lot of our Limited Edition games here.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 25, 2008)

Meh, it's £40 everywhere else. The MGS4 limited edition's going for £135 here :/


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 25, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Meh, it's ?40 everywhere else. The MGS4 limited edition's going for ?135 here :/


That's $266! We get ripped in the UK.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, today is a good day because I just bought Einhander on PSN.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone recommend Tony Hawk's Proving Ground?


----------



## Pein (Jun 26, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Anyone recommend Tony Hawk's Proving Ground?



no get skate instead


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2008)

Skate is superior.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 26, 2008)

Any particular reason why?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 26, 2008)

if anyone is playing NFS Pro Street, i can share my cars, some are pretty good.

my PSN is *matricha*


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 26, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Any particular reason why?


The graphics are undoubtedly superior and I think the controls are easier to grasp. If you're accustomed to Tony Hawk games, you may disagree.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 26, 2008)

tony hawk games are way to simplistic in the move sets


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 27, 2008)

i really loled. hope they wont increase the price.


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

Eh, that's old news. Came a few days ago.

They won't increase the price, but they will be focusing on videogames for PS3. I gave a link a few pages ago or so.


----------



## WanGoKonoha (Jun 27, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i really loled. hope they wont increase the price.



They deserve the loss for putting out a half cocked product. I just purchased one at the end of January and am already sending it in for repairs.

News Flash: You dont get to be the leader in cutting edge technology if your product doesnt work.

The truly sad part is floating over to the Playstation website and reading all the little forum goers who claim that "people who get upset over their ps3 breaking down have no customer loyalty". Apparently "no customer loyalty" is synonymous with "I'm not an idiot who just likes to bend over and take it for all my money".

If Toyota puts out a vehicle on the market and it has problems they recall it and either fix the problem or go "Our bad" and scrap the idea. Sony instead will send you a "refurbished product" in place of the broken PS3 you send in. Oh and you get a ninety day warranty on it regardless of how long you had left on your original warranty. When exactly did Sony adopt the Microsoft business model of "release a piece of crap and keep fixing it till it works"?


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

YAY! Sacred 2 has been announced for PS3!



And LOL @Wango. You were just one of the few unlucky ones, that got problems with PS3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 27, 2008)

WanGoKonoha said:


> They deserve the loss for putting out a half cocked product. I just purchased one at the end of January and am already sending it in for repairs.
> 
> News Flash: You dont get to be the leader in cutting edge technology if your product doesnt work.
> 
> ...


Talk about unlucky considering the PS3 is probably one of the better home consoles out there in terms of reliability.  *huggles 60 gig*


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 27, 2008)

WanGoKonoha said:


> They deserve the loss for putting out a half cocked product. I just purchased one at the end of January and am already sending it in for repairs.
> 
> News Flash: You dont get to be the leader in cutting edge technology if your product doesnt work.
> 
> ...


 
 i feel u man. i havnt had probems with it yet, i also got it end january. those conditions are horrible.
hopefully eventually they'll fix the problems.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sony's product is nowhere near as bad as the Xbox, but truthfully both were rushed products in my opinion. My first PS3 fucked up too by the way, the BD drive ..


----------



## Vasp (Jun 27, 2008)

WanGoKonoha said:
			
		

> They deserve the loss for putting out a half cocked product. I just purchased one at the end of January and am already sending it in for repairs.
> 
> News Flash: You dont get to be the leader in cutting edge technology if your product doesnt work.
> 
> ...



Sucks to be you. I've had my 60GB'er for a year now and haven't had a single issue. Xbox360's definitely still break down more then PS3's. My friend has sent his in twice now, and he's had his 360 for less then a year. RRoD rawr


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 27, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Sony's product is nowhere near as bad as the Xbox, but truthfully both were rushed products in my opinion. My first PS3 fucked up too by the way, the BD drive ..


 
with wii and xbox out, sony couldnt spend more time on developing it. i can understand it.

on another note, i think now PS3 overcame xbox360. i know xbox was more popular with vast number of available games, but now i'd say PS3 has got enough games on the market to beat them all.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 27, 2008)

Mat®icha said:


> with wii and xbox out, sony couldnt spend more time on developing it. i can understand it.
> 
> on another note, i think now PS3 overcame xbox360. i know xbox was more popular with vast number of available games, but now i'd say PS3 has got enough games on the market to beat them all.


Sony has 2008 and 2009 (from what I've seen) on lock down. The only good exclusive coming to the Xbox 360 is Gears of War 2, unless M$ announce a new spectacular game at E3.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 28, 2008)

I feel like strangling some company executives. Xenogears fucking came out on the Japanese PSN and we're still stuck with stupid shit like Crash Bandicoot. Everything in the playstation store is gay except for Castlevania and I bought that already. RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGEEE !!!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 28, 2008)

The only issue with my 60gb ps3 was a loud fan noise. It literally sounded almost just like Xbox360'e turbine jet engine.

It seems that I'm having a shitty luck with PS3...


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

((First time visiting the PS3 thread.))
I find it ironic that the first post of the PS3 thread uses an edited picture of an Xbox 360 exclusive.
Not trolling, just saying. Heheh.

Regardless...
So I've got some money, and I can't think of anything else to buy but a PS3.
But I've not kept up with anything involving the PS3.
I will most likely wait 'til E3 to see if it's worth it, but I was just wondering if anyone could maybe debrief me on amy recent PS3 happening's (E.G., price drops, upcoming games, etc.).
Thanks.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 30, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 4, 'nuff said!


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Metal Gear Solid 4, 'nuff said!



Totally unrelated.
I'm aware of MGS4's existence. I'm not living under a rock, just on one.
I asked about _upcoming_ games.

((All of the above is assuming this post was a reply to my original post.))


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

Kumoriken said:


> Totally unrelated.
> I'm aware of MGS4's existence. I'm not living under a rock, just on one.
> I asked about _upcoming_ games.
> 
> ((All of the above is assuming this post was a reply to my original post.))


Aren't there any of the released games that you're interested in?

Also, I heard that Sacred 2 has been announced for PS3 as well, if that interests you.

Edit: Don't expect any price drops from Sony anymore. They had a 3 billion yen loss last year with the PS3. They will be focusing on games from now on, so you might expect some excellent titles in a year or two (besides GT5 and God of War 3)


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> Aren't there any of the released games that you're interested in?
> 
> Also, I heard that Sacred 2 has been announced for PS3 as well, if that interests you.
> 
> Edit: Don't expect any price drops from Sony anymore. They had a 3 billion yen loss last year with the PS3. They will be focusing on games from now on, so you might expect some excellent titles in a year or two (besides GT5 and God of War 3)



Nothing interests me in the slightest.
Sure, Ratchet and Clank looks decent, but meh, obviously not a reason to buy the console. And that's it. The card game thing looks like a fun gimmick, but I don't think I'd have much fun with that either. I also had Resistance before I sold my PS3 about a year and a half ago, it was fun. But still, not a reason at all to buy the thing.
Not much into the MGS series either.
And other than that, there's not much else that I know of that's out. Sports and racing games are shit, in my opinion. Heavenly sword looks, meh. And from what I've heard, it's short as hell.
Besides that, what is there that should interest me?
I have a 360, so I can play most of the non-exclusives already.

Oh, and I've never actually heard of Sacred. I'll look it up.


((Once again, I'm not trolling. I'm just posting my exact situation and thoughts.))


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

What kind of games are you into?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 30, 2008)

Kumoriken said:


> Nothing interests me in the slightest.
> Sure, Ratchet and Clank looks decent, but meh, *obviously not a reason to buy the console. *And that's it. The card game thing looks like a fun gimmick, but I don't think I'd have much fun with that either. I also had Resistance before I sold my PS3 about a year and a half ago, it was fun. But still, *not a reason at all to buy the thing.*
> Not much into the MGS series either.
> And other than that, there's not much else that I know of that's out. Sports and racing games are shit, in my opinion. Heavenly sword looks, meh. And from what I've heard, it's short as hell.
> ...



Are you looking for just one game to decide whether you should get the console?


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> What kind of games are you into?



Almost any kind of games. Platformers, FPS's, RPG's, Action-Adventure, etc..



Di@BoLik said:


> Are you looking for just one game to decide whether you should get the console?



No, why would I spend $400 to play just one game?


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, the main problem on your part is, that you apparently are playing multiplatforms on 360 and exclusives on PS3, and not the other way around.

So...there's only a handful of games. But I picked some games, including multiplatforms. Of course, there are more, but you will most likely have no interest. If you do, look it up for yourself.

Soulcalibur IV, if you're interested in Darth Vader.
Little Big Planet
Prototype (multiplatform)
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (multiplatform)
Project Origin (sequel to F.E.A.R.)
Fallout 3 (multiplatform)
Resistance 2
Tekken 6
Prince of Persia (multiplatform)
Bioshock (multiplatform) <-- apparently coming to the consoles as well
X-Blades (multiplatform) <-- looks somewhat interesting
Fracture (multiplatform)
Killzone 2
Alpha Protocol (multiplatform)
Highlander (multiplatform)
God of War III
Street Fighter IV (multiplatform)
Afrika <-- might want to keep track of it to see what it's all about
Elveon (multiplatform)
Heavy Rain
The Wall (also for PC)
White Knight Story
Rise of the Argonauts (multiplatform)
Mafia II (multiplatform)
The Scourge Project (multiplatform)
The Last Remnant (multiplatform)
Dark Void (multiplatform)
Bionic Commando (multiplatform)
Beyond Good & Evil (multiplatform)
Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy XIII Versus
Mirror's Edge (multiplatform)
Tomb Raider Underworld (multiplatform)
Far Cry 2 (multiplatform)

I might have overlooked some interesting games, maybe because they don't primarily fit my tastes, but again, you've to look it up for yourself


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

Alright, thanks for the list. I'm about to take a look at it, but you're telling me it's my PROBLEM that I'm playing multiplatforms on my 360. That makes no sense at all.
I'm just saying that multiplatformers wouldn't be a reason for me to buy a PS3, because I can already play them. If I HAD a 360 and a PS3, I'd probably just consult the IGN multiplatform comparison videos, and buy whichever one looked better. 
Why would it NOT be a problem if it were the other way around, if I actually DID have a PS3, anyway?

~~~
After reading the list:

Oh, yeah. I totally forgot about LBP. That actually looks damned good. I'm also looking forward to GoW3, but I doubt that'll be out for a while. Not much of a reason to get one NOW for me. Maybe in a few months to a year.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 30, 2008)

Kumoriken said:


> Almost any kind of games. Platformers, FPS's, RPG's, Action-Adventure, etc..
> 
> 
> 
> *No, why would I spend $400 to play just one game?*




I don't know, but your reasoning seems to be following that route. (the bolded bits in my previous post)


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> I don't know, but your reasoning seems to be following that route. (the bolded bits in my previous post)



Hm.
I suppose you're right.
Sorry, I should probably word my sentences a bit more carefully.
I was sort of looking for multiple games and/or features/reasons that might perk my interest.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 30, 2008)

Kumoriken said:


> Hm.
> I suppose you're right.
> Sorry, I should probably word my sentences a bit more carefully.
> I was sort of looking for multiple games and/or features/reasons that might perk my interest.



If you have a 360 already then its all up to how you rate the PS3 exclusives. The blu-ray and psp connectivity usually aren't big factors.


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

I didn't mean it was your problem. It's just that it's a problem, if you want to buy a PS3, but can't find a reason to, mainly because lots of good games are multiplatform and you seem to prefer having them on your 360.

That's all.


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> I didn't mean it was your problem. It's just that it's a problem, if you want to buy a PS3, but can't find a reason to, mainly because lots of good games are multiplatform and you seem to prefer having them on your 360.
> 
> That's all.



You say that I prefer having them on my 360, when it's not that, it's that I don't have a PS3 to prefer having games on as opposed to having them on my 360.

It's not really a problem at all, really. It just limits the reasons for me to own a PS3.
I'm sure I'll buy one eventually, considering I'm a Kingdom Hearts fanatic, but I just wanted to see if there was any reason I should desire one sooner.


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

Kumoriken said:


> You say that I prefer having them on my 360, when it's not that, it's that I don't have a PS3 to prefer having games on as opposed to having them on my 360.


You're just changing the words, but the meaning is the same.


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> You're just changing the words, but the meaning is the same.



What words am I changing, and what meaning is it?
I'll come up with an explanation/justification after I read your reply, considering this is most likely just a misunderstanding.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 30, 2008)

*Watch these*

Firmware (v.2.40) Walkthrough Part 1: the XMB
Firmware (v.2.40) Walkthrough Part 2: Trophies



Kumoriken said:


> Totally unrelated.
> I'm aware of MGS4's existence. I'm not living under a rock, just on one.
> I asked about _upcoming_ games.
> 
> ((All of the above is assuming this post was a reply to my original post.))


To name a few..

*Fall 2008*
Resistance 2
Little Big Planet
SOCOM: Confrontation
MotorStorm: Pacific Rift
Mirror's Edge

*2009*
Killzone 2
God of War 3


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *Watch these*
> 
> Firmware (v.2.40) Walkthrough Part 1: the XMB
> Firmware (v.2.40) Walkthrough Part 2: Trophies
> ...





Oh, wow. Mirror's Edge. I've never heard of that before. Looked it up, the trailer looks freakin' awesome. Never seen an FPS with such color. Dunno why, but it appeals to me.
Definitely something I'm gonna look out for, might even be a bit of a selling point for me.

EDIT:
Gah. Looked more into it, looks like it's gonna be a multiplatformer. No reason to not get it for my 360, I guess. We'll see, though.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

I am excited about the in game XMB menu.  I can finally play my music in game


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 30, 2008)

Did everyone see the load of Naruto Ultimate Ninja videos/screenshots. 
Demo in 3 days!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's a full list of all the features from FW2.4 from GAF if you don't want to watch the video.



> In-Game XMB
> 
> * In-Game XMB displays everything that's in the XMB, some functions (playing a video, slideshow, voice chat, etc.) require the you to exit the In Game XMB and use the regular XMB
> * Custom Soundtracks for supported games (released games must be patched to support the feature)
> ...


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Did everyone see the load of Naruto Ultimate Ninja videos/screenshots.
> Demo in 3 days!



You have to have Quore though


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 30, 2008)

No cross game invites, no voice messages, no cross game voice chatting. Still a long way to go but this a great a start.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 30, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> No cross game invites, no voice messages, no cross game voice chatting. Still a long way to go but this a great a start.


In the firmware 2.4 FAQ, Sony claim to be "evaluating the possibility" of most of those. I'm sure we'll get them soon.


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjtYdrDJKVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 1, 2008)

Kaze said:


> You have to have Quore though


Which is like $2. 

Oh, had a question about hard drives, would it be possible to transfer every single thing to a new hard drive? 
I'm thinking of getting like a 200+gb hard drive to stick in there.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Which is like $2.
> 
> Oh, had a question about hard drives, would it be possible to transfer every single thing to a new hard drive?
> I'm thinking of getting like a 200+gb hard drive to stick in there.



Yes it's totally fine.  The one thing you want to do is have an external hard drive to transfer your old files out.  The XMB under system settings, I think, allows you to do so.  It's a really easy process.



That's a walkthrough on how to do it, plus it should have a list compatible 2.5" HDDs.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 1, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Yes it's totally fine.  The one thing you want to do is have an external hard drive to transfer your old files out.  The XMB under system settings, I think, allows you to do so.  It's a really easy process.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a walkthrough on how to do it, plus it should have a list compatible 2.5" HDDs.



Thanks, I was wondering what the difference between the RPM also did. 
Good stuff.


----------



## Kumoriken (Jul 1, 2008)

Id said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjtYdrDJKVU



Reminds me of...
*High-Def Digest*


----------



## Dan (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm gonna play the MGS OST while playing MGS.

Gangster....

--

Also, playing some rap while playing GTAIV.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Thanks, I was wondering what the difference between the RPM also did.
> Good stuff.



Yeah, for most people the difference is rather negligible.  I can wait a couple more seconds for way more HD space.  Having over 250GB on mine is a little overkill, but it will be worth it now that custom soundtracks are in.



> Also, playing some rap while playing GTAIV.


I was planning on some Beethoven or some Canon in D myself.


----------



## Dan (Jul 1, 2008)

> I was planning on some Beethoven or some Canon in D myself.


Whatcha talkin bout Willis.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2008)

Classics homie, classics.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone get the Initial D game. I wanted to know if it's any good. I want to get it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2008)

I was gonna get it after work today, so I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Athrum (Jul 1, 2008)

Donkey that was really helpful. I have a silly question. The PS3 OS is installed in the hdd right? How do we install it back if we change the hdd?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 1, 2008)

oh man, today i got COD4 and it's awesomest. it's simply breathtaking.
recommend it to all.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 1, 2008)

At Neogaf fourms they may have found the beta sign up for Resistance 2 Beta:

multiplatform

Just enlisted myself into Psy-Ops division. :amazed


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 1, 2008)

2.40 is up!


----------



## [sephir] (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats a soccom beta and 2.4 is up confirmed


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 2, 2008)

No that's the beta for Resistance 2 hell it has the Star thingy logo from Resistance 1.

Oh and here's some interesting new screen shots of Resistance 2: 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

Go go 2.4!!!


----------



## Akuma (Jul 2, 2008)

I dl it apparently what you have aready done dont count :/.

Or im just not putting in the right games, I put in MGS4 and Ratchet and Clank. Or is it just brand new games that give you trophies?


----------



## [sephir] (Jul 2, 2008)

Sucks though, no games support anything that was added in 2.4 except for ingame messaging and a few arcade games support trophies.... really not that big of a deal imo

oh and
@gutsu



> Collection of Personal Information through our Websites
> We do not require that visitors reveal any personally identifying information in order to access our websites. However, visitors who do not wish to, or are not allowed by law to share personally identifying information, may not be able to access certain areas or participate in certain activities (like making a purchase or entering a promotion) which require registration.
> 
> Although information may be required to participate in certain promotions or sales offered through our websites, participants provide information on a voluntary basis only. Generally, we may wish to collect personal information about you in connection with the following services:
> ...



straight from the privacy policy link on that "resistance beta sign up page"...owned much?

(link to that exact text is at the bottom of that signup page)


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 2, 2008)

Bah your right looks like the other forum was wrong. Anyways still not bad to signing up on a Socom beta still hope for a R2 beta.


----------



## Zenou (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, 2.40 is out.

Got my first 2 trophies too.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 2, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Yeah, 2.40 is out.
> 
> Got my first 2 trophies too.



Doing what?


----------



## Zenou (Jul 2, 2008)

Stardust HD.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm so glad they finally decided to add a fucking clock to the XMB. xD


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jul 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm so glad they finally decided to add a fucking clock to the XMB. xD



Jah. Are there more visualisations?


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2008)

i love the new firmware


----------



## Id (Jul 2, 2008)

We can listen to our music while we play games?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 2, 2008)

Id said:


> We can listen to our music while we play games?


Welcome to 2005, but better late than never


----------



## Id (Jul 2, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Welcome to 2005, but better late than never



Yeah its nice to come late.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 2, 2008)

I wonder how many people bought Super Stardust HD just because it's the only game that currently supports both trophies and in-game music. Smart move by Sony.



Id said:


> We can listen to our music while we play games?


Not yet, the games have to be patched.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Yes it's totally fine.  The one thing you want to do is have an external hard drive to transfer your old files out.  The XMB under system settings, I think, allows you to do so.  It's a really easy process.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a walkthrough on how to do it, plus it should have a list compatible 2.5" HDDs.


I just checked the prices.. why is it that a 320GB from Samsung is cheaper then the 250GB from Samsung as well? They should be the same thing basically, right?


----------



## Id (Jul 3, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> I just checked the prices.. why is it that a 320GB from Samsung is cheaper then the 250GB from Samsung as well? They should be the same thing basically, right?



Hush you, they might find out and inflate the prices!


----------



## Segan (Jul 3, 2008)

Probably different read speed or so...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

It's a trap. The 250 comes preloaded with porn.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't forget, Naruto demo today as well as Super Stardust Expansion.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2008)

And for those who didn't pick it up, 2.4 is back up (not in the US).  But damn you Sony for this late update!!!  I want my Qore now!!!


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 3, 2008)

Qore is out!


----------



## Athrum (Jul 3, 2008)

what's Qore?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 3, 2008)

Qore is the interactive magazine for PSN. You get Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm demo with it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, I'm guessing the Naruto demo was included in it?

How is it? Just wondering, since the videos I've seen so far look great :3


edits; Gah I'm too slow ^^ Naruto is confirmed. xD


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 4, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Hmm, I'm guessing the Naruto demo was included in it?
> 
> How is it? Just wondering, since the videos I've seen so far look great :3
> 
> ...


Most people seem to like it.


----------



## nick65 (Jul 4, 2008)

*ps3 problem*

jow ive got the 2.36 version on my ps3. and it wont update 2.4 it says it already has the most recent version while it doesnt.. is my ps3 broken? what can i do?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 4, 2008)

It's not broken, they took the update down from their servers cuz of problems that updating was causing to some ps3's


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 4, 2008)

The update was removed by Sony, they're fixing stuff.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2008)

Just started diving into Initial D Extreme Stage today now that I have some time.  WTF happened to the 4WD handling? XD  Other than that, I'm pretty happy with it.  In terms of graphics though...


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 7, 2008)

For those interested in E3:

*Monday, July 14*

* 10.30am - Microsoft press conference
* 12.30pm - Square Enix press conference
* 1.00pm - Shane Kim roundtable
* 3.00pm - EA press conference
* 7.00pm - Gears of War 2 reception

*Tuesday, July 15*

* 9.00am - Show floor opens
* 9.00am - Nintendo press conference
* 11.30am - Sony press conference
* 2.30pm - Ubisoft press conference
* 4.30pm - Capcom press conference

*Wednesday, July 16*

* 9.15am E3 Keynote by Gov. Perry
* 10.00 am Sony roundtable
* 10.45am Take-Two press conference
* 1.00pm State of the Industry keynote
* 2.30pm Konami press conference


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 8, 2008)

2.41 is a success.


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2008)

i hope the E3, capcom announce onimusha 5


----------



## Athrum (Jul 8, 2008)

So Square is in the first day, nice, they did say that they would talk about FFXIII in E3, i just hope they show us a bit more of gameplay and not the same trailers all over again


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't think Square can afford to show the same trailers we've seen so far, it would butcher all hype for FF13.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2008)

Athrum said:


> So Square is in the first day, nice, they did say that they would talk about FFXIII in E3, i just hope they show us a bit more of gameplay and not the same trailers all over again



FF 13 will not be at E3.



*Square-Enix's E3 lineup*

*Playable:*
Chrono Trigger(DS)
Dragon Quest: The Chapters of the Chosen(DS)
Final Fantasy IV(DS)
Infinite Discovery(Xbox 360)
Song Summoner: The Unsung Heroes(iPod)

*On the floor/video:*
The Last Remnant (PS3/360)
SONG SUMMONER: The Unsung Heroes (iPod)
Chrono Trigger (DS)
Dragon Quest: The Chapters of the Chosen(DS)
Final Fantasy IV(DS)
STAR OCEAN: FIRST DEPARTURE (PSP)
STAR OCEAN: SECOND EVOLUTION (PSP)
Infinite Undiscovery (360)
STAR OCEAN: THE LAST HOPE (360)

*From Taito corp:*

EXIT DS (DS)
Legend of Kage 2 (DS)


> Square Enix Ltd., the publisher of Square Enix® interactive entertainment products in Europe and other PAL territories, and Square Enix, Inc. the publisher of Square Enix interactive entertainment products in North America, announced their extensive line-up for the E3 Media & Business Summit today, confirming an impressive array of games ranging from re-mastered classics to brand-new IP’s.
> 
> In addition to the much anticipated next-gen titles INFINITE UNDISCOVERY™, THE LAST REMNANT™ and STAR OCEAN®: The Last Hope™, Square Enix introduces STAR OCEAN: First Departure™ and STAR OCEAN: Second Evolution™ for the PSP® (PlayStation® Portable) system, TAITO Corporation’s EXIT™ DS and The Legend of Kage™ 2 for Nintendo DS™, and SONG SUMMONER™: The Unsung Heroes, the first full-scale Role Playing Game created for the iPod®.
> 
> ...




Chapter 403 - Page 8


----------



## Athrum (Jul 9, 2008)

wow, bummer. I read somewhere that they would talk about FFXIII there, guess i was wrong. I also read today in a Portuguese Games magazine that at the end of summer Square would do a type of festival and that they would talk about their franchises for the Sony consoles.

edit: found the site 

It's on August 2nd and 3rd


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> FF 13 will not be at E3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^My opinion on squares games there showing.


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

Song Summoner: The Unsung Heroes?

What the Fuck Square.


----------



## nick65 (Jul 10, 2008)

what the hell i cant play online anymore.
it says something like 
1050000
or something like that, ythats anyone now this?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Song Summer: The Unsung Heroes?
> 
> What the Fuck Square.


A new iPod game that possibly does something different is more interesting than FINAL FANTASY XIIXVW or more ports/remakes.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2008)

2.41 takes a shit load of memory i dont like it as much now


----------



## Segan (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, you just need to install and then delete the files afterwards...


----------



## Akira (Jul 10, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> A new iPod game that possibly does something different is more interesting than FINAL FANTASY XIIXVW or more ports/remakes.



Don't get me wrong, I'm all for new franchises, but an iPod game?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd think FFXIII will be a "surprise" of sorts of at E3 with some gameplay footage and perhaps finally a date.

Thinking that it won't be there just because it isn't listed is retarded. But then again, it would be equally retarded of Square if it *weren't* there. Same with Dragon Quest IX.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 10, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm all for new franchises, but an iPod game?


I've seen the trailer for this game. 
It's a strategy RPG. 
You create your characters by choosing a song and then depending on what the song is like, it's going to create a character for you or something.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> I'd think FFXIII will be a "surprise" of sorts of at E3 with some gameplay footage and perhaps finally a date.
> 
> Thinking that it won't be there just because it isn't listed is retarded. But then again, it would be equally retarded of Square if it *weren't* there. Same with Dragon Quest IX.




NO it will not be there because a. square has there own priviate event a few weeks after E3.

B. They are focusing on other important titles that are coming out alot sooner than Ff 13.

C. Tokyo game show is also in a couple of weeks.


So no do not expect any "privite showing" they would have said so by now.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 10, 2008)

All eyes are on E3, so they should really show-off their big titles there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2008)

^ No not really. and E3 is not as "big" as it used to be.  Plus FF 13 is not coming out for a long time yet so it would be pointless to always focus on those titles when they have other big projects that NEED the focus.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's images of the PSN game "The Last Guy" which I hear deals with Zombies. 



> There's an article on PSN stuff in Famitsu. It confirms that the game uses Google Earth to render high resolution real world environments for the game. Also, you are the last guy that can save a world being torn apart by ZOMBIESSSSSSSSSSS!






> Basically the article says that a town in Akakusa in Japan has been overrun by Zombies, and controlling The Last Guy, you need to tactically find and lead tons of people to the ESCAPE ZONE before the time runs out while evading all the zombies. I doubt there's going to be any fighting in the game based on the controls listed in the Gamespot Japan pic. You can dash, manipulate the line of people following you, and use thermal imaging to find survivors. The powerups listed in the pause screen above doesn't show any attack powerups either, only stuff that restores energy, makes you invisible, etc. Definitely sounds like an arcade style top down Exit, where you have to avoid obstacles, rescue people, and each the exit before time runs out. I'm excited!



Images of the game: 













Interview with the developers:



Youtube: new anime samurai ending

....
....


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 11, 2008)

Apparently, the game's "graphics" are from Google Earth, so some people are hoping you'll be able to go anywhere and it will figure it out for you, which would be something really amazing...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Here's images of the PSN game "The Last Guy" which I hear deals with Zombies.
> 
> Images of the game:
> ...
> ...



My god those graphics are amazing. Are those acne scars I see? Truly the power of the cell at work in it's 1080p goodness.


----------



## Id (Jul 12, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> My god those graphics are amazing. Are those acne scars I see? Truly the power of the cell at work in it's 1080p goodness.



You left out the ray tracing.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 12, 2008)

The game will basically looks as good as Google Earth allows it to.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 12, 2008)

anyone plays warhawk


----------



## Mangekkio (Jul 13, 2008)

Warhawk any good?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 13, 2008)

i may buy it too, so is it good?


----------



## Vasp (Jul 13, 2008)

Warhawk is pretty rad. It's purely an online game though, so if you're not into that or like a game that has some sort of offline content, then it might not be the game for you. But never the less, it's a really good game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2008)

Warhawk is good. 

Anyone try the Siren demo? I loved it. I want it but i refuse to buy stupid episodes, i want the disk.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 13, 2008)

I heard about it, 8 episodes released monthly, guess i'll try the demo. Never played the other 2 though...


----------



## Id (Jul 13, 2008)

Has anyone noticed any noticeable difference between component and hdmi cables?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2008)

Id said:


> Has anyone noticed any noticeable difference between component and hdmi cables?



Besides the options for sound HDMI has...the differences are negligible.


----------



## Hi Im God (Jul 14, 2008)

Id said:


> Has anyone noticed any noticeable difference between component and hdmi cables?



Huge difference.  But if you have to ask you probably won't notice much.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 14, 2008)

Id said:


> Has anyone noticed any noticeable difference between component and hdmi cables?



Visually, yes. I thought it was very noticeable on 1080p video files, and the demos I had looked better too to a slightly lesser extent. Aurally I can't really tell because I'm still using TV speakers.

Anyway, I'm surprised that FFXIII went multi-platform. 



That's quite a big loss for Sony.


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I just got my HDMI cables to do DVD up conversion. Its replacing my Component cables, but I notice that when I play MGS 4. the screen shifts in tone color rather quick.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 15, 2008)

Motorstorm Pacific Rift trailer: 

It's looking great.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 15, 2008)

I assume the 80GB and the Greatest Hits are for the Yanks. Thanks SCEE.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

Europe gets to enjoy the Greatest Hits too. Only, the boxarts are ugly, and that's an understatement. Bright yellow, instead of the gorgeous (HD-DVD inspired) red they use in the States.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 15, 2008)

God of War 3 trailer made me come in my pants.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

^Not that far, but yeah it was awesome. Glad they continuing the story. Kratos is so badass


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn.... I just got the 40 GB 3 days ago


----------



## Id (Jul 15, 2008)

I humbly await, Killzone 2 and Resistance 2, to compensate for my FPS crave I think I will buy CoD 4 in a month or so. 

But for now MGS 4 and GTA 4 will please my Nerd Rage.



narutosushi said:


> Damn.... I just got the 40 GB 3 days ago



does it come with the duel shock 3, wifi and hdmi connections?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Europe gets to enjoy the Greatest Hits too. Only, the boxarts are ugly, and that's an understatement. Bright yellow, instead of the gorgeous (HD-DVD inspired) red they use in the States.



Our platinums usually retail for ?19.99 but I can't be sure we'll get those same games or for the expected price. FFS an old article I just Googled was talking about ?40 which is like ?31 .. 

And an *80GB* for $399.99! We're still on fucking $599.99 for the 40GB model with less USB ports, no Flash card [ok I don't care about this one] and no BC.. [if no BC in this new 80GB then other points still stand]


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, everybody who owns a Triple and hasn't seen Arrested Development should buy it on the Video Store NAO!!!  No excuses people, none.


----------



## Id (Jul 16, 2008)

Killzone 2
CGI (2005) vs Gameplay (2008)
'artist'


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2008)

What CGI trailer was that? Wasn't the E3 one was it? Can't remember it looking as good as that. Can't wait for the day we get our games up to that level though, I'm sure even Crysis  is a ways off from that in't it?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 16, 2008)

Holy crap, that looks amazing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2008)

sony impressed me for the first time in years


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 16, 2008)

Id said:


> does it come with the duel shock 3, wifi and hdmi connections?



Nope you have to buy it all


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2008)

narutosushi said:


> Nope you have to buy it all


No PS3 SKU is packaged with a DS3 controller and the 40GB version does have built-in wifi. HDMI cables are dirt cheap.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 16, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Our platinums usually retail for £19.99 but I can't be sure we'll get those same games or for the expected price. FFS an old article I just Googled was talking about €40 which is like £31 ..



You did not imply anything about price. : / You merely wanted to know if Europe would get shunned again.  Sure Europe can't expect the same price, because that's the way things have always been, for whatever reason. 




> And an *80GB* for $399.99! We're still on fucking $599.99 for the 40GB model with less USB ports, no Flash card [ok I don't care about this one] and no BC.. [if no BC in this new 80GB then other points still stand]



The new 80GB model has no BC. Sony's keeping the PS2 platform for [but surely not limited to] that reason. 

Sony can give PS3 users BC anytime they want, through 'the beauty of software', though.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> No PS3 SKU is packaged with a DS3 controller _*snip*_



Except for the MGS4 bundle.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if DMC4 is going to get trophies?


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

if DMC4 ever gets trophies i will stack up


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm about to play through it again


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

i cant be bothered with doing dante must die again  my brother overwrote my data 

chimeras are a bitch when using dante


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Except for the MGS4 bundle.


Ah, I didn't know that.



Venom said:


> Does anyone know if DMC4 is going to get trophies?


No, it won't. Capcom said it's already got its own trophy-like system in the game. It's a cop-out really.


----------



## Id (Jul 16, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> What CGI trailer was that? Wasn't the E3 one was it? Can't remember it looking as good as that. Can't wait for the day we get our games up to that level though, I'm sure even Crysis  is a ways off from that in't it?



2005 E3 CGI trailer


2008 E3 Gameplay (cam)


Keep a solid gameplay, framerate, and multiplayer. And you have an instant win for PS3 exclusive FPS.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Id said:


> 2005 E3 CGI trailer
> 
> 
> 2008 E3 Gameplay (cam)
> ...


Damn right, hopefully this game delivers all expectations.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> You did not imply anything about price. : / You merely wanted to know if Europe would get shunned again.  Sure Europe can't expect the same price, because that's the way things have always been, for whatever reason.


What? Of course I knew we would get platinum titles eventually, but the price is the whole focus of this issue. If they're not ?19.99 they're pretty pointless. That's more than $30, I'm not expecting to pay what Americans/Japanese pay. And again, a 80GB model at ?350 or some shit is no good, of course I care about the price.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2008)

*Home will be region locked.*

The majority of the people on my friends list are American gamers. What happened to bringing the world of gamers together? Sony continue to annoy me.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *Home will be region locked.*
> 
> The majority of the people on my friends list are American gamers. What happened to bringing the world of gamers together? Sony continue to annoy me.


Theres probably a good reason why, they wouldn't do it for the hell of it.

--

The PSN store needs to get Fighting Force as a PSN Classic that game was fantastic, one of my favorite.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *Home will be region locked.*
> 
> The majority of the people on my friends list are American gamers. What happened to bringing the world of gamers together? Sony continue to annoy me.


Well dunno if you've read, but you'll at least be able to invite each other to you apartments or w/e.  Disapointing yeah, but seeing how the PS3 itself isn't region locked I'm sure Sony didn't really want it to be this way either.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, I read about that, but it's not the same. I want to be able to do everything, with everyone, everywhere. They've taken so long to make the thing, I at least expected it to be region free. The reason given is really pathetic too. Home has to suffer because the adverts inside it may be shown to the wrong geographic, if it were region free.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, I read about that, but it's not the same. I want to be able to do everything, with everyone, everywhere. They've taken so long to make the thing, *I at least expected it to be region free*.


The developers probably thought it would be region free also, but something is stopping them making it region free. Be it a law or advertisers or something different. Games on PS3 aren't region locked so they didn't do it to Home on purpose.



> The reason given is really pathetic too. Home has to suffer because the adverts inside it may be shown to the wrong geographic, if it were region free.


But is that the sole reason, I dunno so I can't really speak on it too much. I'm sure more information about it will be released soon.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2008)

I understand that they didn't do it on purpose. It's just not very good news at all. Some will say "it's not so bad" and "we should be happy with it anyway" but the hype of Home is fading quickly for many people. Not to mention the video store is IP locked too. Why didn't Sony tell us that in their press conference?

PS. I'm complaining a lot because there's a lot to complain about lol.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I understand that they didn't do it on purpose. It's just not very good news at all. Some will say "it's not so bad" and "we should be happy with it anyway" *but the hype of Home is fading* quickly for many people. Not to mention the video store is IP locked too. Why didn't Sony tell us that in their press conference?
> 
> PS. I'm complaining a lot because there's a lot to complain about lol.



There is still hype left?


----------



## Id (Jul 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> There is still hype left?



Smite the None beliver...*Nerd Rage!!!*


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 18, 2008)

Trailer for "The Last Guy": Direct Link

Looks quite interesting. :amazed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 18, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I understand that they didn't do it on purpose. It's just not very good news at all. Some will say "it's not so bad" and "we should be happy with it anyway" but the hype of Home is fading quickly for many people. Not to mention the video store is IP locked too. Why didn't Sony tell us that in their press conference?
> 
> PS. I'm complaining a lot because there's a lot to complain about lol.



since I only have one or two belgian friends who game, home is now useless 

oh no bandwidth whoring thing for me


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

Why don't Play-Asia deliver to the EU.

I'd be able to get so much stuff cheap.

*--*

*PS3Fanboy.com - Shocking announcement at DKS3713 from Square Enix*





> In an interview with 1UP, co-producers Shinji Hashimoto and Yoshinori Kitase for Final Fantasy XIII spoke about the upcoming RPG. They reiterate that FFXIII will not be delayed in Japan due to the 360 version -- Square will complete the PS3 version first then port the game to the 360 during localization for America. The most cryptic statement though, is when Hashimoto is asking about Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children Complete, he replies "You can look forward to the upcoming invite-only fan event DKS3713, *where we'll have a major announcement that will shock the fans in attendance.*"



Hmmm.....

remake of FFVII? 
Verses to 360?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 18, 2008)

So these movies on PSN are free to rent..? I dont really get it..


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

Movies ain't free to rent lol.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 18, 2008)

Venom said:


> Why don't Play-Asia deliver to the EU.
> 
> I'd be able to get so much stuff cheap.
> 
> *--*



Because Sony would sue the shit out of them ala Lik-Sang.


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Because Sony would sue the shit out of them ala Lik-Sang.


True.......


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

When is that SE invite-only fan-event?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 18, 2008)

August second, I think.


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

In Tokyo, I take it?


----------



## Akira (Jul 18, 2008)

It won't be FF13 Versus for 360, since this announcement was made before E3 (someone made a thread about it a while back) so announcing Versus wouldn't come as much of a shock due to FF13 on 360.


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

It's pretty much a given that Versus will be coming to 360 anyway.


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> It's pretty much a given that Versus will be coming to 360 anyway.


I wouldn't say that, it wouldn't be much of a shock.


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

Venom said:


> *I wouldn't say that*, it wouldn't be much of a shock.


And why not? Because there's no official statement?


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> And why not? Because there's no official statement?


You said it was a given, as if there's nothing else it could be. I'm just saying I don't think 360 will get Verses.


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

Venom said:


> You said it was a given, as if there's nothing else it could be. I'm just saying I don't think 360 will get Verses.


It sure will. 

Fact is, I want it to be exclusive. But looking at the situation, pretty much any third-party is going to get double the benefit if it goes to both 360 and PS3. And with SE having financial troubles and the non-creativity philosophy, I don't think they will focus on making the FFXIII and Versus their hallmark games on the PS3 and utilizing its full technical prowess.

And besides, I'm pretty sure, FF13 will do great on 360, which would be more reason to get Versus on 360 as well.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 18, 2008)

Nomura talked about that statement a month or 2 ago. I don't think it's something related to the 360 since the party is heavily centered on the Sony consoles


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> It sure will.
> 
> Fact is, I want it to be exclusive. But looking at the situation, pretty much any third-party is going to get double the benefit if it goes to both 360 and PS3. And with SE having financial troubles and the non-creativity philosophy, I don't think they will focus on making the FFXIII and Versus their hallmark games on the PS3 and utilizing its full technical prowess.
> 
> And besides, I'm pretty sure, FF13 will do great on 360, which would be more reason to get Versus on 360 as well.





Athrum said:


> Nomura talked about that statement a month or 2 ago. I don't think it's something related to the 360 since the party is heavily centered on the Sony consoles


We'll just have to wait and see wont we.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 18, 2008)

PlayTV dated, will record TV while gaming
News by Tom Bramwell

SCEE president David Reeves has told Eurogamer that PlayTV will launch roll out in Europe "from September to December" starting with a UK date of 10th September.

Reeves also confirmed that the device - a digital video recorder add-on for PS3 - will allow users to record TV at the same time as playing games.

"Yep, it's going to be 10th September that PlayTV comes out," he told us in an interview set to be published whenever my fingers start working again.

Asked if Sony had overcome technical hurdles and definitely planned to let you record TV at the same time as playing games, he said: "We do, yep."

"It was very difficult for some of the tech guys but we had to include it in the firmware upgrade, 2.41, but it's done now," he said, so in theory if your PS3 is up to date you're all set for the 10th September launch.

Reeves announced at PlayStation Day in May that PlayTV would cost EUR 99 when it launched in September, but was unable to nail down a date.

He also had some good news for gamers elsewhere in the PAL markets. "We've got Australia and New Zealand also lined up for it in January or February, because on their digital terrestrial they haven't actually set the standards yet.



Great news.  On a single SPU, so we can play games at the same time. It should be around ?80, hopefully a bit cheaper - we deserve it anyway. I'm seriously thinking about picking this up, at least I can get some of those Film4 movies on my HDD, I'm trying to think how fucking long I haven't recorded something in.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 18, 2008)

stupid question, but anyway.
what is E3? is it an event gonna take place in somewhere or a game. i googled it but no definite answer was found.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 18, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> stupid question, but anyway.
> what is E3? is it an event gonna take place in somewhere or a game. i googled it but no definite answer was found.


Whaaaaat?

How long have you been playing videogames?


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

Mat®icha said:


> stupid question, but anyway.
> what is E3? is it an event gonna take place in somewhere or a game. i googled it but no definite answer was found.


E3 is a game conference when numerous developers come to promote and talk about there games.

IE: Playstation, 360, Nintendo, EA, Activision, Capcom, Konami etc.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2008)

Quick question, anyone with a 60GB PS3 out there having problems playing PS2 games after the latest patch?


*Spoiler*: _Details for those interested_ 




My PS3 is hooked up to a 1080p TV through a HDMI cable, it starts the games normally, I can hear the audio fine, but the TV switches to the "bad signal" screen (blank screen with the "Digital 1" in the corner).

I've tried all possible permeations of the "Game Settings" options and there's no difference that I can tell.




If anyone else is having problems (or has helpful suggestions) I'd appreciate knowing about it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 18, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Whaaaaat?
> 
> How long have you been playing videogames?


 

does it matter? the only thing i was missing is your reminding. u think your cool?

@Venom - thanx for clarification.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 18, 2008)

E3 is a shell of what it used to be tho i hate it now the Tokyo game show is much better IMO


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't even watch most of these shows and just found out you could watch them live online, I usually just catch the trailers or news that interest me when they're released all over the net a day or two after.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 18, 2008)

i bet PS is gonna piss all over them.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 18, 2008)

I thought E3 was pretty crap this year. It doesn't feel like anything has really happened.


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

Sony didn't really come with any surprises, they just showed game play from games that are already confirmed.

But I think the TGS is better than E3 now, and as Tokyo is in Japan (Sony HQ) I feel Sony always save the best content for that conference.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 18, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i bet PS is gonna piss all over them.


E3 2008 has already taken place - you just missed it actually. There's even a thread for it on the front page of the Gaming Department. In any case, Sony's press conference was the better of the three, in my opinion. You should visit a video games blog to familiarise yourself with the announcements.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 18, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i bet PS is gonna piss all over them.



For TGS there's not much since Micro bearly shows anything at this and Nin is LOL.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 18, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> E3 is a shell of what it used to be tho i hate it now the Tokyo game show is much better IMO



Plus the fact that they moved E3's date closer to TGS date which is a bad move, since TGS is now only a few months away Japanese developers would rather wait for TGS to reveal/show off their games. That's why we haven't seen many Japanese developed games since last year at E3, their saving it up for TGS.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah E3 was terrible.  All we got was TONS of pics, vids, and info on a ton of different games.  What kind of shitty games conference gives us tons of pics, vids, and info on games?

As I've said, I _really_ don't know what people expected out of E3.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 18, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah E3 was terrible.  All we got was TONS of pics, vids, and info on a ton of different games.  What kind of shitty games conference gives us tons of pics, vids, and info on games?
> 
> As I've said, I _really_ don't know what people expected out of E3.



I enjoyed  E3, people are just bitching


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

This is the first E3 that I've watched live, wasn't THAT bad, but I guess I don't know what a good E3 is either.

At the TGS they'll mostly be talking Japanese so I wont even attempt to watch it.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 18, 2008)

Venom said:


> This is the first E3 that I've watched live, wasn't THAT bad, but I guess I don't know what a good E3 is either.
> 
> At the TGS they'll mostly be talking Japanese so I wont even attempt to watch it.


I'm not sure if they ever have video streams for TGS on our gaming sites.

A "good" E3 is supposed to have fire dancers, insanely loud techno music, thousands of nerds, and booth babes.  This was all stopped because it was complete bs and now the focus is on the games instead of whoever can have the flashiest booth.


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2008)

Venom said:


> This is the first E3 that I've watched live, wasn't THAT bad, but I guess I don't know what a good E3 is either.
> 
> At the TGS they'll mostly be talking Japanese so I wont even attempt to watch it.



the E3 before it got revamped and became smaller was the shit


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2008)

Correct me if im wrong but, wasn't E3 in London? Not this one i mean...


----------



## Hodor (Jul 19, 2008)

I think E3's always been in LA oO I havnt looked, but I'm pritty sure.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2008)

mmmm ok, my mistake then.


----------



## Segan (Jul 19, 2008)

Wikipedia probably has to say something about that, too ^^


----------



## Hodor (Jul 19, 2008)

I went to wiki, and there it says that the venue varies, and the location varies, but says the country is united states.  I dont see a list of all the locations at a glance, but I'd think that would mean that it's always in the united states.  I looked through the history and it wouldnt say much about locations, just what was annunced.


----------



## Id (Jul 19, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Quick question, anyone with a 60GB PS3 out there having problems playing PS2 games after the latest patch?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Details for those interested_
> ...




I didnt think the 60 gig had those kind of problems. And I wish I could help, I only have the 80 gig running on built in ps2 emulator.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 19, 2008)

Is there anyway to play PS2 game on PS3 without having to show gaps on left and right of the screen?


----------



## Hodor (Jul 19, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Quick question, anyone with a 60GB PS3 out there having problems playing PS2 games after the latest patch?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Details for those interested_
> ...



what game(s) are you trying to play?  If I have them, I can try it and see if they work for me.  Here's hoping it's a system wide glitch that will be fixed soon?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> what game(s) are you trying to play?  If I have them, I can try it and see if they work for me.  Here's hoping it's a system wide glitch that will be fixed soon?



I've tried several, so It's not just a game it's something systemic.

I'm pondering changing my setup to see if taking the receiver out of the equation helps, but I don't honestly think that's it.

I don't see anything online about it yet so it seems to be pretty minor.  I'll try calling Sony eventually, just wondered if anyone else was having the problem.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 19, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Is there anyway to play PS2 game on PS3 without having to show gaps on left and right of the screen?


I think that depends on which game are you playing.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I enjoyed  E3, people are just bitching



E3 isn't as awesome as it once used to then again I've been following E3 for 6 or so years. Anyways hopefully TGS has ICO's team newest game.


----------



## Hodor (Jul 19, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I've tried several, so It's not just a game it's something systemic.
> 
> I'm pondering changing my setup to see if taking the receiver out of the equation helps, but I don't honestly think that's it.
> 
> I don't see anything online about it yet so it seems to be pretty minor.  I'll try calling Sony eventually, just wondered if anyone else was having the problem.



Unfortunetly, it sounds like an issue with your PS3.  I'm going to assume that the problem wasnt there before the update, so it may still have been a problem with installing it.  

If you can, try to manually.. (I've never done this so dont know how you would go about it or what but it's an idea still) like.. downgrade to an older firmware, see if it works, and try updating it again.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 19, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I've tried several, so It's not just a game it's something systemic.
> 
> I'm pondering changing my setup to see if taking the receiver out of the equation helps, but I don't honestly think that's it.
> 
> I don't see anything online about it yet so it seems to be pretty minor.  I'll try calling Sony eventually, just wondered if anyone else was having the problem.



You could have a faulty HDMI port, does this happen every time you play?

Occasionally my TV doesn't pick up the signal when PS2 games are loaded, unplugging the HDMI cable from the TV fixes it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 20, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, who's interested in Little Big Planet? Don't answer if you don't have a PS3.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm very interested in it. It's probably one of the games I'm looking most forward to after E3 since a lot of my friends and I are into that whole creativity thing. I understand how it's not part of everyone's cup of tea, but I'm actually very excited for it.


----------



## Taki (Jul 20, 2008)

If I buy a 40 GB (No MGS4 bundles in my area), and replace it with a larger spaced Hard drive, will it be backwards compatible (sp)?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2008)

Taki said:


> If I buy a 40 GB (No MGS4 bundles in my area), and replace it with a larger spaced Hard drive, will it be backwards compatible (sp)?



Hah, you got me there for a second.


----------



## Taki (Jul 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Hah, you got me there for a second.



Im guessing thats a no.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2008)

Taki said:


> Im guessing thats a no.



That wasn't a joke.

The BC depends on the hardware of the PS3, not the size of the Harddrive. I thought you were just poking fun at the fact that the only way to differentiate PS3 models was the size of their replaceable HDDs.


----------



## Taki (Jul 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> That wasn't a joke.
> 
> The BC depends on the hardware of the PS3, not the size of the Harddrive. I thought you were just poking fun at the fact that the only way to differentiate PS3 models was the size of their replaceable HDDs.



No, I was really curious to see If the HD size had anything to do with that "Emotion" software whatever it is.

Guess not.


----------



## Hodor (Jul 20, 2008)

No, the emulation software is required for it to play ps2 games, and that is completely seperate from the hard drive size.  aah, thank the video game god that I bought a 60 gb ps3 with full bc


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 20, 2008)

Ah well I still have my modded ps2 to play ps2 games......bc on ps3 isn't working with all the games right??!! Meh I'm happy with my 40gb model !


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 20, 2008)

In case you guys haven't heard,  made a long awaited appearance at E3 this year behind closed doors.  Seems like it was only shown to a select number of journalists too, but from the very little they were able to say it looks like the game is shaping up very nicely.

It is only known to be a PS3 title, but I would hope it at least gets a PC release too like Fahrenheit did for my sake


----------



## Segan (Jul 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> In case you guys haven't heard,  made a long awaited appearance at E3 this year behind closed doors.  Seems like it was only shown to a select number of journalists too, but from the very little they were able to say it looks like the game is shaping up very nicely.
> 
> It is only known to be a PS3 title, but I would hope it at least gets a PC release too like Fahrenheit did for my sake


Let it stay exclusive. Maybe it's gonna be a big surprise


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 20, 2008)

Segan said:


> Let it stay exclusive. Maybe it's gonna be a big surprise


Sony is publishing it, so I would guess it's staying an exclusive.


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2008)

im changing my HDD going for a 250 gig


----------



## Id (Jul 20, 2008)

Sketchy said:


> Ah well I still have my modded ps2 to play ps2 games......bc on ps3 isn't working with all the games right??!! Meh I'm happy with my 40gb model !



Titiels that work fin so far on the P2 emulator.
PS2
Metal Gear Solid 2
Resident Evil 4
Grand Theft Auto: SA

PS2 titles with Problems
Scarface - its plays vary choopy and slow.


PS1
Casltevania: SOTN.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 20, 2008)

I got a question about PS3.I heard that it doesnt have the whole PAL/NTSC thingy(for games anyway).I'm currently in Europe,but I'm moving to Canada in a couple of months.If I buy a PS3 here,can I still run games,I'll buy from Canada on it?


----------



## Akira (Jul 20, 2008)

You can definetly play games, but I don't think you can play Blu-rays or DVDs. Why on earth would you want to buy a PS3 in Europe anyway? I'm sure it'll be cheaper in Canada.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 20, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> You can definetly play games, but I don't think you can play Blu-rays or DVDs. Why on earth would you want to buy a PS3 in Europe anyway? I'm sure it'll be cheaper in Canada.



I was gonna look in duty-free shops.Stuff's always cheaper there.If not,I'll wait till Canada.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 20, 2008)

vault023 said:


> im changing my HDD going for a 250 gig



Been there done that


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 20, 2008)

Diceman said:


> I was gonna look in duty-free shops.Stuff's always cheaper there.If not,I'll wait till Canada.


It can, but you should probably wait til you get to Canada.


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2008)

~L~ said:


> Been there done that



damn you bya


----------



## Hodor (Jul 21, 2008)

vault023 said:


> im changing my HDD going for a 250 gig



Out of curiosity, what's required to replace the hdd?  If I remember right, it's just a standard 2.5" hdd.  Are there any system files on the hard drive that need to be transfered over first, or.. just take the old one out and put the ned one in?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Out of curiosity, what's required to replace the hdd?  If I remember right, it's just a standard 2.5" hdd.  Are there any system files on the hard drive that need to be transfered over first, or.. just take the old one out and put the ned one in?



I'm pretty sure the PS3 would reformat the new HDD.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 21, 2008)

I just purchased a PS3 MGS4 bundle yesterday. It feels so great to finally own the system. 

The only other game I bought with it so far is DMC4. I think I'll get one or two more later in the week but so far I've been unable to find Folklore in stock. Soul Calibur IV is getting preordered for sure though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope Folklore goes platinum, I've been looking to pick that up for ages.


Undercovermc said:


> Just out of curiosity, who's interested in Little Big Planet? Don't answer if you don't have a PS3.


I didn't see the footage at this E3 but I am still interested in the game. It's quite an ambitious project though, it's not something I'm calling a 'must-buy' or anything yet. I'll wait for reviews before I buy it, and hopefully it won't come out at the rumoured price of ?49.99.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 21, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I didn't see the footage at this E3 but I am still interested in the game. It's quite an ambitious project though, it's not something I'm calling a 'must-buy' or anything yet. I'll wait for reviews before I buy it, and hopefully it won't come out at the rumoured price of ?49.99.


Reviews? Everyone who touched the game loved it. It was the game of the show(E3) for quite a few sites. Look up the videos, the game is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Id (Jul 21, 2008)

I currently own GTA 4 and  MGS4. Cant wait to get my hands on CoD4 

4s the magic number this time around. ^__^


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't forget to try Uncharted: Drake's Fortune.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 21, 2008)

Id said:


> I currently own GTA 4 and  MGS4. Cant wait to get my hands on CoD4
> 
> 4s the magic number this time around. ^__^


That's the trio of games that I own. You can't go wrong with those three. COD4 online is addictive!


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2008)

I daresay that's the best trio of games out this generation.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2008)

COD4 def not near the best trio and shouldn't even be compared to the greatness of GTA4 and the masterpiece of MGS4.


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2008)

Agreed, but I can't think of a shooter better than CoD4.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2008)

Resistance, halo, bioshock *This hurts to say but it's true, i had more fun* orange box, and that's first person. Hell I'll gladly put Gears of wars, everyone knows i hate it, over that.


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2008)

All of the above are good apart from Halo that can go fuck itself, but from personal experience more people I know still log on to CoD4 instead of other shooters.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> All of the above are good apart from Halo that can go fuck itself, but from personal experience more people I know still log on to CoD4 instead of other shooters.



True, then again more people buy Solija boy's cd then probably your fav artist. Does that make it better?


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2008)

True, tis dark days.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 21, 2008)

As far as online goes, COD 4 trumps GTA 4 and MGO by miles. That trio covers stealth, sandbox and shooter. It doesn't get better than that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> As far as online goes, COD 4 trumps GTA 4 and MGO by miles. That trio covers stealth, sandbox and shooter. It doesn't get better than that.



Give me platforming and action over shooter and sandbox  Man i want my god of war 3


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Reviews? Everyone who touched the game loved it. It was the game of the show(E3) for quite a few sites. Look up the videos, the game is absolutely amazing.



I've seen everything as far as videos goes that there is to see with the exception of what they showed at E3. I meant reviews as in, critical reviews when the game's released. Don't get me wrong it looks great, but for me it's sort of treading on new territory and they could get it wrong or right.. I hope it's the latter of course.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 21, 2008)

> Give me platforming and action over shooter and sandbox


Concur...

I'm not excited about GoW3, though. Not until it's verified at like 40 hours minimum gameplay, which won't happen. I'll play it and love it, don't get me wrong. But I won't buy it. I'll borrow it from someone for a day or two, at most.

/Longer games for 800 please, alex.


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2008)

God of War 2 was a decent 20 hours in length, and it was a meaty game so if we get a similiar offering with GoW3 I'll be more than happy.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, it wasn't terribly short, like some paltry 6 hour bullshit [looking at you, heavenly sword]. Wasn't enough for me though. "A decent 20 hours" means I finish it on release day. I want at least two or three. It's hard to do in such an action-centric platformer and not get tired and redundant, I know. I want it anyways, though.

Which, to be fair, is most games. Doesn't stop me from being disappointed with it, though.


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2008)

I know what you mean, but with most big action titles being little over 10 hours in length, if GoW3 has over 20 hours of gameplay I'll be satisfied.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2008)

Well these days I'm lucky i get 2-3 hours of gaming in. So a 12 hour action game like god of war 2 took me almost a week


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:
			
		

> "A decent 20 hours" means I finish it on release day. I want at least two or three. It's hard to do in such an action-centric platformer and not get tired and redundant, I know. I want it anyways, though.



How the fuck'd you complete a 20 hour game on release day.. you can't keep expecting 40 hours of gameplay unless you like being disappointed. The replayability is much more important for me; otherwise I would've put DMC down as soon as I finished the story which would be a big waste of it's potential.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Concur...
> 
> I'm not excited about GoW3, though. *Not until it's verified at like 40 hours minimum gameplay, which won't happen.* I'll play it and love it, don't get me wrong. But I won't buy it. I'll borrow it from someone for a day or two, at most.
> 
> /Longer games for 800 please, alex.



40 hours for a button smasher/slight adventure game like that is overkill.

20 hours is pushing it.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 21, 2008)

What do you mean "how did you..."? I played it. Until I beat it. Wasn't that long. What the fuck?



> I would've put DMC down as soon as I finished the story which would be a big waste of it's potential.


 DMC 4 was even worse. It was much shorter, had minimal replayability [nothing we hadn't seen before in that regard], and the second half of the fucking game was the first half, backwards. I was so fucking disappointed with dmc4 =/



> you can't keep expecting 40 hours of gameplay unless you like being disappointed.


I don't _expect_ it at all. I said I _wanted _it. I reckon it'll max out at about 20 hours. Which is why I won't buy it. One day worth of gaming is not worth 70 bucks to me. I'll borrow it for a day. I'll love it playing it, I'm sure. I'll love not having paid for what I'll be done with that same day, too.



> 40 hours for a button smasher/slight adventure game like that is overkill.
> 
> 20 hours is pushing it.


Then make a better game. 

Am I seriously hearing that bite-sized games are a good thing? What the fuck?


> Well these days I'm lucky i get 2-3 hours of gaming in. So a 12 hour action game like god of war 2 took me almost a week


At least this I can understand.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> What do you mean "how did you..."? I played it. Until I beat it. Wasn't that long. What the fuck?


Isn't it natural to question how someone can finish a 20 hour game in one day? 



Tehol Beddict said:


> DMC 4 was even worse. It was much shorter, had minimal replayability [nothing we hadn't seen before in that regard], and the second half of the fucking game was the first half, backwards. I was so fucking disappointed with dmc4 =/


I didn't like it as much as the others, but I just used it as an example of a game I've played where for me the duration of the 'story mode' isn't weighted that highly in terms of value for money; since I played the original and the third for many, many hours on top of the duration of one play-through. In that the fun factor still remained and even heightened while getting all the ranks and just improving your skills on harder difficulties. 



Tehol Beddict said:


> *I don't expect it at all. I said I wanted it*. I reckon it'll max out at about 20 hours. Which is why I won't buy it. One day worth of gaming is not worth 70 bucks to me. I'll borrow it for a day. I'll love it playing it, I'm sure. I'll love not having paid for what I'll be done with that same day, too.


Well, you said you were disappointed with 20 hour games so it does sound like you're not simply _hoping_ for 40 hour games in the knowledge that it's unrealistic, and you're expecting it to some degree. Nothing wrong with that anyway. Do you own many games [you're satisfied with] by the way?



Tehol Beddict said:


> Then make a better game.
> 
> *Am I seriously hearing that bite-sized games are a good thing? What the fuck?*



Well, you said it yourself - it's terribly hard to make an action-centric adventure that long without becoming repetitive - not that everyone else is saying short games are better, but it's about the best they can do at the moment. That doesn't mean we don't expect better for the future, just like we were satisfied with the graphics of our Mega Drive's and Super Nintendo's back then.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Then make a better game.


Ugh.

Better=/=length


> Am I seriously hearing that bite-sized games are a good thing? What the fuck?
> At least this I can understand.



How is fifteen-twenty hours a bite sized game?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 21, 2008)

Not so much. Gamer's stamina. I've played for much larger spans than 20 hours. I assumed it was sort of natural.

Fair enough. I replayed one and three quite a bit, too [which is, obviously a good thing]. I'll take original content length over replayability every time though, assuming equal parts of both.

I am disappointed. I'm always disappointed when I don't get what I want >_>

It is hard, but it can be done. Properly paced depth is the answer. You don't want to take away from the visceral merit at the beginning, but that doesn't mean you can't add gradually revealed layers of tweaking, customization, and general depth. Add story, re-pace the areas. Is everyone going to do it? Nah. Hardly anyone, if at all, will put in the effort. I _want_ it though, because I love great action/platformers, and I want a bigger/deeper/more immersive experience out of them.

I'm _still_ satisfied with my snes' graphics. That's a different conversation though.



> Ugh.
> 
> Better=/=length


Please reply with a better grasp of the conversation. That's not at all what should have been taken from my statement.

Quality is not directly proportionate to length, no. However, given the context [ie: you saying that they couldn't/shouldn't go longer in this sort of game], my statement in fact meant that if it can't go that long, they should improve the formula. That or quit making sequels to do essentially the same thing I'm asking for, for a multiplied price.

Is the problem not the length then, and should it instead be attributed to your short-term attention span?

It's bite-sized because I'm not paying 70 bucks for a single day worth of game.

[edit]

Missed this:



> Do you own many games [you're satisfied with] by the way?


Physical copies, I own probably 150 games. Roms/iso's included, a few thousand. So yeah, I'm satisfied with some =P

At least understand that what I'm saying here is _not_ that god of war is a bad game. I love playing it, as I've said. I just want more from it than what it has been so far _because_ I love playing it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 22, 2008)

Short games are really not worth 60-70 bucks. i had similar experiences and it didnt feel good. in uk they are even more expensive, in a way causes more disappointment.


----------



## Segan (Jul 22, 2008)

The problems are the developer's costs for making a game. I don't think we will see a 40-hour action adventure game for a while.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> The problems are the developer's costs for making a game. I don't think we will see a 40-hour action adventure game for a while.


Long games are left for RPGs, rather then adventure.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, i'm sorry but Zelda becomes so stale after 20 hours for me I stop playing em. 15-20 hours is pushing it for action. 10-12 is fine. Cause I don't like sticking to one game for more then a few days. 

RPGS can be long, but even those, some pushing over 50 hours are pushing it.


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2008)

For an action game to last over 20 hours, it needs to have one hell of a fighting system. The only action game to warrant more than 20 hours of gameplay from me was DMC4, and that probably has the deepest fighting system in any action game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 22, 2008)

^ DMC4's battle system is nooooot that deep ooo my god its not.

Its good but that system needs re worked.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 22, 2008)

Ah, well. I guess having an attention span is outweighed by the general lack thereof. 

Not surprised. I still like a nice turn-based game and also hate sandbox cloning and the "80 blockbuster shooters a year that are each the best game ever made; lets all get online!" thing, so I've a bit of experience in being outvoted in gaming wishes. Eh. 

End of the day, I'll keep wishing for what I want, and we'll still gradually movie towards 'feature-movie presentation' gaming. I'll be sad; it won't help.


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ DMC4's battle system is nooooot that deep ooo my god its not.
> 
> Its good but that system needs re worked.



I'll admit it isn't perfect, but the more you put into it the more enjoyment you can get out of it.


----------



## Segan (Jul 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, i'm sorry but Zelda becomes so stale after 20 hours for me I stop playing em. 15-20 hours is pushing it for action. 10-12 is fine. Cause I don't like sticking to one game for more then a few days.


Depends on the variety of scenarios a game has. If there are only a few distinctive scenarios, you will get tired of it fast enough.



Fenrir said:


> For an action game to last over 20 hours, it needs to have one hell of a fighting system. The only action game to warrant more than 20 hours of gameplay from me was DMC4, and that probably has the deepest fighting system in any action game.


I guess, the devs aren't creative enough to make 40 entertaining hours of gameplay.

I'm playing God of War Chains of Olympus right now, and I wish Sony had kept the pace and multiplied the variety of scenarios in the game and made it longer. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Felix (Jul 22, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> For an action game to last over 20 hours, it needs to have one hell of a fighting system. *The only action game to warrant more than 20 hours of gameplay from me was DMC4, and that probably has the deepest fighting system in any action game.*



Ninja Gaiden wants to talk with you


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> For an action game to last over 20 hours, it needs to have one hell of a fighting system. The only action game to warrant more than 20 hours of gameplay from me was DMC4, and that probably has the deepest fighting system in any action game.



i found dmc3 gameplay much deeper because i put in over 500 hours on DMC3 SE without getting bored of it


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i found dmc3 gameplay much deeper because i put in over 500 hours on DMC3 SE without getting bored of it


DMC3 was probably deeper, but I still think they tweaked a few of the things that really annoyed me with DMC3 so I guess I played DMC4 more as a result.



Felix said:


> Ninja Gaiden wants to talk with you



 Well, I haven't played Ninja Gaiden 2, but for the first one at least I really didn't want to play it anymore after I'd completed it. I'm not really sure why, just didn't click for me.


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> DMC3 was probably deeper, but I still think they tweaked a few of the things that really annoyed me with DMC3 so I guess I played DMC4 more as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I haven't played Ninja Gaiden 2, but for the first one at least I really didn't want to play it anymore after I'd completed it. I'm not really sure why, just didn't click for me.



i like dmc gameplay better noy because NG is hard  i just prefer it better


----------



## Id (Jul 22, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I know what you mean, but with most big action titles being little over 10 hours in length, if GoW3 has over 20 hours of gameplay I'll be satisfied.



Give me options; multi endings, multipaths, upgradable weapons, or throw a bit of rpg elements and the oh so sweet sweet PS3 graphics pushed to its limits and we have a winner.


Edit- no reason to cover gameplay because you know what to expect from the GoW franchise


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2008)

multipaths will fuck you up  no no no to that 

you will never feel satisfied that you beat the game like that


----------



## Dan (Jul 22, 2008)

multipaths mean you will play the game again and take a different route.


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2008)

Venom said:


> multipaths mean you will play the game again and take a different route.



i know 

but the new prince of persia game has multipaths and each different stuff different cutscenes according to them


----------



## Dan (Jul 22, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i know
> 
> but the new prince of persia game has multipaths and each different stuff different cutscenes according to them


 Can't wait for that then.

REPLAY VALUE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Segan (Jul 22, 2008)

vault023 said:


> multipaths will fuck you up  no no no to that
> 
> you will never feel satisfied that you beat the game like that


I don't know what the problem is. Multipath concept sounds incredibly sweet.


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2008)

Venom said:


> Can't wait for that then.
> 
> REPLAY VALUE!!!!!!!!!!



thats long 3 paths each time

my problem is that you will never complete it 100 % unless you play it alot because each path has a different cutscene altogether


----------



## Athrum (Jul 22, 2008)

mmm i just read on PSN that Resistance 2 will come in a 50gb blu-ray, how long is the game anyway? lol


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2008)

Athrum said:


> mmm i just read on PSN that Resistance 2 will come in a 50gb blu-ray, how long is the game anyway? lol



cutscenes maybe 

if so then that a lot of gameplay or maybe lost of stuff packed inside the game itself


----------



## Id (Jul 22, 2008)

vault023 said:


> multipaths will fuck you up  no no no to that
> 
> you will never feel satisfied that you beat the game like that



Hush non believer, multipaths or GTO


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 22, 2008)

I never complete my ps3 games.....!!!


----------



## Dan (Jul 22, 2008)

*Bioshock's trophies are gonna be the same as 360's achievements.*

I hope this is not a sign of things to come, I'm all for having the trophies and achievements being the same for certain things. But it don't want them all the be identical.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I don't particularly mind because Trophies aren't a big deal to me. Plus since I don't own a 360 if they're identical I wouldn't notice anyways. It's still kind of disappointing, but maybe it's just because it's being ported over to PS3 and it's just easier that way.


----------



## Segan (Jul 22, 2008)

Should I get Bioshock when it comes to the PS3? I don't like shooters, and especially on consoles, I would hate to try and aim with the controller. Does Bioshock have auto-aim?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2008)

No idea. I too am not a huge fan of console shooters. I mostly just play them with my friends on multiplayer, but seeing as Bioshock doesn't have multiplayer I'm really debating whether or not to get it when it comes to PS3 considering it was supposed to be really good.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> Should I get Bioshock when it comes to the PS3? I don't like shooters, and especially on consoles, I would hate to try and aim with the controller. Does Bioshock have auto-aim?


Most console shooters have some form of aim assist, but I don't remember if BioShock did.  They released demos for PC and 360, so hopefully PS3 will get the same treatment for people in your situation.


S P O T said:


> No idea. I too am not a huge fan of console shooters. I mostly just play them with my friends on multiplayer, but seeing as Bioshock doesn't have multiplayer I'm really debating whether or not to get it when it comes to PS3 considering it was supposed to be really good.


BioShock was just one of those games that really didn't need a multiplayer mode to complete it.  If you get sucked into the environment and story you will not regret this purchase.


----------



## Dan (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm also debating weather to get it, but aiming with a controller isn't that hard.

Games in UK cost £40, And I'm getting: Resistance 2, LBP, Naruto and 
Pes2009.

I aint got the money to be buying games left right and center.


----------



## Id (Jul 22, 2008)

S P O T said:


> No idea. I too am not a huge fan of console shooters. I mostly just play them with my friends on multiplayer, but seeing as Bioshock doesn't have multiplayer I'm really debating whether or not to get it when it comes to PS3 considering it was supposed to be really good.



Keyboard and mouse rig for the win

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKwDUhtVqbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

Venom said:


> I'm also debating weather to get it, but aiming with a controller isn't that hard.
> 
> Games in UK cost ?40, And I'm getting: Resistance 2, LBP, Naruto and
> Pes2009.
> ...


Do yourself a favor and drop Naruto off that list for BioShock if you haven't played it yet.  You know there are going to be three or four more of those Naruto games with more characters and features in the future anyways.


----------



## Dan (Jul 22, 2008)

I was thinking about dropping Naruto, but the demo was very good.


----------



## Segan (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I found it certainly amusing when Naruto used his many Kagebunshins to simultaneously throw them all at Kakashi, and then one copy pulled the leg of another, which pulled the legs of the next one and so on. As a result we saw a huge ass chain of Narutos, that the one on the ground swung around the air, just to slam Kakashi's head into the ground ^___^

Though, I couldn't tell if Kakashi was pulled into air or was on the ground while Naruto performed that stunt.


----------



## Dan (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol, I've played the demo quite a bit. Kakashi is definitely pulled into the air.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Most console shooters have some form of aim assist, but I don't remember if BioShock did.  They released demos for PC and 360, so hopefully PS3 will get the same treatment for people in your situation.
> 
> BioShock was just one of those games that really didn't need a multiplayer mode to complete it.  If you get sucked into the environment and story you will not regret this purchase.



Well I'll try to give BioShock a try, but if I do I'll wait until after I've gotten other games that I'm looking forward to. Of course I've normally got gift certificates lying around the house that find from time to time... maybe it will just be one of those spur of the moment things.


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not going to lie. I absolutely loved that demo. It actually felt like a Naruto game for once.


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'm not going to lie. I absolutely loved that demo. It actually felt like a Naruto game for once.



me too this demo kicks ass


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

Does that mean you people paid for that Qore shit or was it only a timed "exclusive" for it?

BioShock is really just one of those games that anyone remotely interested in needs to at least try.  If you end up not liking it (like I did) that is ok, but you shouldn't pass this one up.


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't even know what Qore is


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

AnimeTake

It is essentially trying to be a type of monthly magazine like service you can pay for individually or subscribe to.  They have "exclusive" interviews, gameplay vids, demos, and sometimes betas.

Most of which is basic content you should be getting through PSN free of charge.  Not only do they make you pay for Qore, but it still has video ads you are forced to watch when transitioning from item to item or whatever.

Of course, I don't have any first-hand experience with the service, but really I haven't heard a single good thing about it.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Link removed
> 
> It is essentially trying to be a type of monthly magazine like service you can pay for individually or subscribe to.  They have "exclusive" interviews, gameplay vids, demos, and sometimes betas.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they releassed the demo on July 17 for those who don't have Qore. 

There's nothing horrible about Qore though. When it's $2 an episode along with some early demos, interviews and video footage it warrant's it's price.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Yeah, they releassed the demo on July 17 for those who don't have Qore.
> 
> There's nothing horrible about Qore though. When it's $2 an episode along with some early demos, interviews and video footage it warrant's it's price.


There is something absolutely wretched about a service Sony touts as free in comparison to Xbox Live, but then they go and release something like Qore.  Paying for Qore is essentially saying you want to pay for your online service.

There's nothing wrong with the idea of a paid service like Qore, but in this case the only direct competition you have to compare it to is Xbox Live.  In this case, Xbox Live offers so much more than PSN and Qore do.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2008)

Naruto demo was decent, fun but not worth full price.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> There is something absolutely wretched about a service Sony touts as free in comparison to Xbox Live, but then they go and release something like Qore.  Paying for Qore is essentially saying you want to pay for your online service.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the idea of a paid service like Qore, but in this case the only direct competition you have to compare it to is Xbox Live.  In this case, Xbox Live offers so much more than PSN and Qore do.


It's a completely optional service unlike Xbox Live. It's not even created by Sony, I don't see how you can link the two as being the same thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> It's a completely optional service unlike Xbox Live. It's not even created by Sony, I don't see how you can link the two as being the same thing.



Live is optional too. you still get demos and shit, just not as soon.


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2008)

I think his point was that you still need to pay to play games via Live, whereas with PSN you can still play games online without needing to bother with Qore.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2008)

Ah, that's true. Though I'd pay for a better service then free


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> It's a completely optional service unlike Xbox Live. It's not even created by Sony, I don't see how you can link the two as being the same thing.


My problem is that Sony's only real advantage in the online space was the fact that the entire service was free, but now with Qore they aren't quite as free as they pretend they are.

As it is now, it hasn't gotten too bad.  A demo here, a beta there, and some interviews is cool, but it just seems so out of place for Sony to make this move.

Also, Qore is developed by SCEA themselves


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> My problem is that Sony's only real advantage in the online space was the fact that the entire service was free, but now with Qore they aren't quite as free as they pretend they are.
> 
> As it is now, it hasn't gotten too bad.  A demo here, a beta there, and some interviews is cool, but it just seems so out of place for Sony to make this move.
> 
> Also, Qore is developed by SCEA themselves


You're right about it being devloped by SCEA, my bad.

It's still as optional as ever though. That's like complainaing about a magazine releassing a demo two week earlier then it comes to the PSN and XBL. I see far more advantages of Qore then negatives.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 22, 2008)

> Live is optional too. you still get demos and shit, just not as soon.


Hah, love the point. 

I know it's true, because I refuse Live :3

Mostly, I refuse to go buy a cable to run 80 million feet across my house from my router. Still...


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Ah, that's true. Though I'd pay for a better service then free


XBL is better at the moment, but the PSN isn't bad. Since the PSN is free and improving, that's much better than paying for Live, in my opinion. If I was having router problems (which I did until recently), I'd hate to have paid for XBL and not be able to use it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 23, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> My problem is that Sony's only real advantage in the online space was the fact that the entire service was free, but now with Qore they aren't quite as free as they pretend they are.
> 
> As it is now, it hasn't gotten too bad.  A demo here, a beta there, and some interviews is cool, but it just seems so out of place for Sony to make this move.
> 
> Also, Qore is developed by SCEA themselves



What are you yammering on about?  

Qore is like an electronic magazine thing published by Future US who _partnered_ with SCEA to release on the PSN. But I don't even think it's released outside of NA.. [I'm not online right now, so I can't tell] and the PSN *is* free, in that I don't have to pay a subscription fee for online gaming. As I see it they're giving the NA users a choice whether to pay $2 per 'issue' or something for some exclusive interviews and previews. 


			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Ah, that's true. Though I'd pay for a better service then free


Why is it a better service again? I heard you have to pay for themes and wallpapers as well on Live.. don't know if you can even customise? And doesn't Live have ads as well? My PSN rarely goes down.. so why should I want to pay an extra ?40 for Live? Hypothetically in four years of Live I've paid the same price as the console I bought it for.


----------



## crabman (Jul 23, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> What are you yammering on about?
> 
> But I don't even think it's released outside of NA.. [I'm not online right now, so I can't tell] and the PSN *is* free, in that I don't have to pay a subscription fee for online gaming. As I see it they're giving the NA users a choice whether to pay $2 per 'issue' or something for some exclusive interviews and previews.



 If you're not online... How'd you post this? But i checked for you and it is only available in North America (according to Wikipedia)


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 23, 2008)

I dunno.  PSN had made so much progress since launch.  I just feel that something like Qore is a small step backwards.  Prove to Microsoft you are better than them by _being_ better than them.

I wasn't aware that the Naruto demo became available to all a few weeks after the Qore release, so that isn't so bad.  If it stays that way that will be acceptable.

edit: Posted this before seeing Snake_108's post...


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 23, 2008)

First ingame screenshot of MAG:





It's looking better then I thought for a online game that holds 256 players. :amazed


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 23, 2008)

crabman said:


> If you're not online... How'd you post this? But i checked for you and it is only available in North America (according to Wikipedia)



I meant, not online on the PSN cause my router's messed.  

I want to see something about Gran Turismo 5 for fuck's sake. :/ You guys reckon it'll be the same (graphically) as Prologue?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 23, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> What are you yammering on about?
> 
> Qore is like an electronic magazine thing published by Future US who _partnered_ with SCEA to release on the PSN. But I don't even think it's released outside of NA.. [I'm not online right now, so I can't tell] and the PSN *is* free, in that I don't have to pay a subscription fee for online gaming. As I see it they're giving the NA users a choice whether to pay $2 per 'issue' or something for some exclusive interviews and previews.


Ye I knew someone else was involved, but I lazily just looked at the Wikipedia page and only saw SCEA.  Sony has a direct hand in it either way.  It is currently only in North America and I am hoping no one buys it so the service doesn't spread.

My gripe was simply that I don't like the idea of Sony asking people to pay for things* that should be free on their free platform.  I wasn't aware that the Naruto demo went free after all, so that is a good move.  I'll just hope that trend continues with the rest of the important stuff Qore provides.

*note: By "things that should be free" I mean mostly demos.  The interviews and whatnot are extra stuff that fits fine on something like Qore.


Snake_108 said:


> Why is it a better service again? I heard you have to pay for themes and wallpapers as well on Live.. don't know if you can even customise? And doesn't Live have ads as well? My PSN rarely goes down.. so why should I want to pay an extra £40 for Live? Hypothetically in four years of Live I've paid the same price as the console I bought it for.


Companies can release themes and gamerpics for whatever price they choose.  There are _plenty _of free ones out there for grabs.  Beyond themes there are currently some other ways of customizing the dashboard, but I would agree that the PS3, being the open platform that it is, has an overall better and more customizable interface.

You know all those firmware features PS3 owners have been so excited about lately?  Well, those are mostly things that Xbox Live had since the original Xbox.  PSN is still playing catch up that is all.  As a free service I would say it is pretty nice, but so is Xbox Live as a paid service.

I'll also add that I think the ads on the current Xbox Dashboard are atrocious.  We haven't seen any ads in the "New Xbox Experience" yet, so my fingers are crossed that they leave them out.



			
				Snake_108 said:
			
		

> I want to see something about Gran Turismo 5 for fuck's sake. :/ You guys reckon it'll be the same (graphically) as Prologue?


Well, considering Prologue is a $40 extended demo of GT5, I wouldn't expect any major graphical changes.  Just tweaks and optimization.


Gutsu said:


> First ingame screenshot of MAG:
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking better then I thought for a online game that holds 256 players. :amazed



Dude... it's a 500x281 screenshot.  The only thing you can really make out from that cap is that it is yet another BROWN game.  That's about as useful as the CG trailer to me.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 23, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I meant, not online on the PSN cause my router's messed.
> 
> I want to see something about Gran Turismo 5 for fuck's sake. :/ You guys reckon it'll be the same (graphically) as Prologue?


If it's really going to be delayed until 2010, I hope it improves graphically.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 23, 2008)

It probably won't be much of a visible improvement but it's not like it needs one.. it's just I really want that game and we've not heard shit about it. Things that I consider meaningful that the Xbox has had for a long time is in-game music and in-game messaging, don't see the fuss about trophies with this new 2.4 firmware update. But I have to give it to Sony for releasing so many good updates, I mean we didn't even have DVD upscaling to start with - it feels good to know that your machine's improving for free from the initial purchase.


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2008)

This is true. I wasn't expecting and wasn't really anticipating HD upscaling for DVDs or PS2 games, but it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Id (Jul 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Resistance, halo, bioshock *This hurts to say but it's true, i had more fun* orange box, and that's first person. Hell I'll gladly put Gears of wars, everyone knows i hate it, over that.



But you named 2 360 exclusives on a PS3 thread. Seriously out of Resistance, Bioshock, Orange Box and COD 4. COD 4 is the weaker FPS?


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2008)

He named the 360 exclusives because I said that CoD4, MGS4 and GTA4 were the trio of games this _generation_.


----------



## Id (Jul 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> He named the 360 exclusives because I said that CoD4, MGS4 and GTA4 were the trio of games this _generation_.



Oh, I still figured you meant trio of this generation for ps3 >_>


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 23, 2008)

Id said:


> Oh, I still figured you meant trio of this generation for ps3 >_>


I don't know what you guys thought about Ucharted, but I thought it was absolutely amazing. 

So many great games on the horizon.


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2008)

I fucking loved Uncharted. An absolute must have for anybody with a PS3, but I'm praying for a co-op feature in the sequel.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I fucking loved Uncharted. An absolute must have for anybody with a PS3, but I'm praying for a co-op feature in the sequel.


You know at times, when Ellen or Sully joined you, It was a perfect spot to add co-op, I think it's a one game that could use it since there's a great relationship between the characters, specially with such a low cast number.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 23, 2008)

Uncharted was amazing.


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> You know at times, when Ellen or Sully joined you, It was a perfect spot to add co-op, I think it's a one game that could use it since there's a great relationship between the characters, specially with such a low cast number.



Exactly, and I honestly think if they added a decent multiplayer feature as well in Uncharted 2 the franchise's popularity would skyrocket.


----------



## Dan (Jul 23, 2008)

*The game icon on my PS3 won't load.*

Normally when you put a game in a disc icon loads under the games section in the XMB, well this isn't happening for me. When I slide a game in nothing loads up, I know its not the game because I've tried it on my brothers PS3 and the games work fine. And it can't be the disc tray as I can watch DVD's.

I phoned Sony and spoke to some guy who works under the PS3 section, there gonna send someone round to bring me a new PS3 on August 4th. So I can't play any games until August 4th. 

--

Only consolation is there are no good games coming for a while and all the games I do have, I've already completed.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 23, 2008)

MMm what about the rumor going around that August 3rd a new exclusive will be presented and it's not even related to Square-Enix. What do you guys think?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 23, 2008)

*Final Fantasy Versus XIII trailer leaked*



*ED!*t: I just noticed that it's been posted in the FFXIII thread.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 23, 2008)

oo man, looks awesome. i have never played FF before, but this i'm gonna buy.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 23, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *Final Fantasy Versus XIII trailer leaked*
> 
> 
> 
> *ED!*t: I just noticed that it's been posted in the FFXIII thread.



Yeah, as i said there, too bad it's not the full version the dude didn't keep the original soundtrack and this is one year old


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2008)

The trailer was decent, but I was yearning for some gameplay.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Jul 24, 2008)

I want to get a PS3 and have a eye on the 80GB PS3 + MGS 4 bundle. But does anyone know if the price will be going down anytime soon?

Someone said during the Sony press conference they mentioned something like this...didn't they?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 24, 2008)

The new 80GB is just 40GB upgrade with no BC what so ever.


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2008)

If you want to play PS2 games, you should get a PS2 anyway. It's not that expensive.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Jul 24, 2008)

> Sony also announced an 80GB version of the PlayStation 3 is to be released for PAL and NTSC regions in August 2008, for the same price as the current 40GB model.



Nvm I found it. Does that mean their getting rid of the 40GB model or are they lowering the price?

Damn PS3 really is losing money on each console. But good for us they dropping the prices which is needed.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh man I just watched the e3 god of war trailers, I'm definitely getting myself a ps3.  I'm returning it for a full refund once I beat God of War though.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow the new Resistance 2 gameplay trailer looks amazing, especially the later parts of it.



And it's not CG either, superb. In particular the San Fransisco scene is O:


----------



## Id (Jul 24, 2008)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> I want to get a PS3 and have a eye on the 80GB PS3 + MGS 4 bundle. But does anyone know if the price will be going down anytime soon?
> 
> Someone said during the Sony press conference they mentioned something like this...didn't they?



Not really a price drop, but a hard drive upgrade. I say the MGS bundle is still worth thanks to the Wifi (if you need it) plus a kick ass game. Hardrive pfft once my 80 gig is up (and I am down to less then 30) I am off to swap out that sucker, for 320 gig bad boy. Yeah baby


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 24, 2008)

~L~ said:


> Wow the new Resistance 2 gameplay trailer looks amazing, especially the later parts of it.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not CG either, superb. In particular the San Fransisco scene is O:



I agree, it's looking good.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2008)

Update about my PS3 playing PS2 problem (for those interested)

Apparently it's something specific to my brand of TV while using an HDMI cable.

Don't know that Sony knows what is up yet but I found another thread about it.

Just a heads up if anyone has a 60GB PS3 and a JVC brand HDTV might want to look at .


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 24, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Update about my PS3 playing PS2 problem (for those interested)
> 
> Apparently it's something specific to my brand of TV while using an HDMI cable.
> 
> ...


Never would have thought of that...


----------



## Athrum (Jul 24, 2008)

Siren is finally on sale at PSN, $34, it's cheap, i wonder if there will be a Blu-Ray release..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 24, 2008)

Is Killzone 2 is a fucking stunner or what? 










I'm cheap, and I'll buy this purely for the visuals/aurals. This can't be far at all from Crysis.


----------



## Dan (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm hoping they didn't focus 100% on visuals. And took the time to make up a good stroy.

Look at MGS, I prefer the story over the graphics.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

Venom said:


> I'm hoping they didn't focus 100% on visuals. And took the time to make up a good stroy.
> 
> Look at MGS, I prefer the story over the graphics.




Story and gameplay over graphics, graphics are just there.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 24, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Is Killzone 2 is a fucking stunner or what?
> 
> I'm cheap, and *I'll buy this purely for the visuals*/aurals.


Don't be a tool.  Technically, it is impressive, but I still think it is fucking ugly.


Snake_108 said:


> This can't be far at all from Crysis.


Obviously, you haven't played Crysis.

Looks like a nice PS3 tech demo, but I'm still not convinced it is actually going to be *fun*.  Mostly because I still have no reason to believe Guerrilla Games can make an above average first person shooter.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

Bah, Killzone was a blah game anyways. There main problem was there boring enviroments, and dumbass story line.


----------



## Dan (Jul 24, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Story and gameplay over graphics, graphics are just there.


Yep, but it helps to have good visuals.



Stumpy said:


> Don't be a tool.  Technically, it is impressive, but I still think it is fucking ugly.
> 
> Obviously, you haven't played Crysis.
> 
> Looks like a nice PS3 tech demo, but I'm still not convinced it is actually going to be *fun*.  Mostly because I still have no reason to believe Guerrilla Games can make an above average first person shooter.


WTF?

Who were bungie before Halo, developers make games and if there a success there a success, if not they aren't. How can you label Guerrilla even before the game has released. Its 08 and Killzone 2 releases in 09, theres still time to develop the game and tweak it a little bit.

--

And I don't think the game is ugly at all, its in the top three for best graphical console game.

--

Call of Duty 3 was shit - Call of Duty 4 was awesome, _judge the game once it has been released._


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2008)

resistance look nice indeed 

and those graphics for killzone 2 look mean


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 24, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> *Don't be a tool.*  Technically, it is impressive, but I still think it is fucking ugly.


Oh fuck off Stumpy  .. Well, unless there are huge issues with the gameplay or some unsuspecting problem with the graphics/sounds, I'd honestly pick this up if it's around a 7 or summat.. my standards are usually quite a bit higher. 



Stumpy said:


> Obviously, you haven't played Crysis.


No I haven't played Crysis, but I've seen more than enough demos and to me there certainly isn't a large gap in visuals from what I saw there and what I'm seeing here. Neither of us have played both, so nothing is 'obvious' yet anyway. 



Stumpy said:


> Looks like a nice PS3 tech demo, but I'm still not convinced it is actually going to be *fun*.  Mostly because I still have no reason to believe Guerrilla Games can make an above average first person shooter.


Do you even have a PS3? Granted, I heard the first one was mediocre [never played it] but this one warrants my attention from that standard of visual work. 

@ Dan, don't give a monkey's about the story in a FPS anyway.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

> Call of Duty 3 was shit - Call of Duty 4 was awesome, judge the game once it has been released.



Most people knew that 3 would be shit before it came out considering the developers. Then the same people who made 1 and 2 were makeing 4, so it was pretty obvious it would happen.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 25, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Oh fuck off Stumpy  .. Well, unless there are huge issues with the gameplay or some unsuspecting problem with the graphics/sounds, I'd honestly pick this up if it's around a 7 or summat.. my standards are usually quite a bit higher.


That is fine, but you sure said something different in the first post ;3  With all the shooters on the market these days I really don't feel that any of us have to buy average or below average shooters anymore.  


Snake_108 said:


> No I haven't played Crysis, but I've seen more than enough demos and to me there certainly isn't a large gap in visuals from what I saw there and what I'm seeing here. Neither of us have played both, so nothing is 'obvious' yet anyway.


At launch, I never heard of anyone running Crysis at maxed out settings even with shit like 4gigs of ram and high end SLI enabled graphics cards.  The highest graphics setting in the game was Very High, but Crytek actually did have an Ultra High setting even more intense than that.  They took the setting out of the game simply because it wasn't necessary at the time.

Basically, what I'm trying to say is that Crysis is in a whole other league of eye candy.


Snake_108 said:


> Do you even have a PS3? Granted, I heard the first one was mediocre [never played it] but this one warrants my attention from that standard of visual work.


The only gaming machine I own right now is a Macbook Pro ;3

Yeah the general opinion was that Killzone 1 was average.  Like I said above, there are so many good shooters out there.  If Killzone 2 turns out to be average but pretty, I would highly recommend you do not fund the Graphics > Gameplay approach to game development by purchasing KZ2.  Instead you should buy something like Project Origin.



Venom said:


> WTF?
> 
> Who were bungie before Halo, developers make games and if there a success there a success, if not they aren't. How can you label Guerrilla even before the game has released. Its 08 and Killzone 2 releases in 09, theres still time to develop the game and tweak it a little bit.


Bungie made Marathon 1-3 (FPS), Myth 1-2 (Tactical RTS), and Oni (Action?) before they made Halo.  All of which were well received with Oni being their low point as it was generally considered to be average.

Guerrilla has made one average FPS and average (maybe slightly above) top down shooter.  I'm not saying they can't make a good game or that Killzone 2 looks like a bad game.  I'm just saying that I don't have any reason to have faith in this company's ability to make a great game based off of the previous titles and off of what I have seen of Killzone 2.


Venom said:


> And I don't think the game is ugly at all, its in the top three for best graphical console game.


Like I said, _technically_ it is impressive.  I just really don't like the overall art direction.  Looks uglier than Gears of War so far.

Apologies of some of that is written poorly.  I'm tired


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 25, 2008)

Stumpy 1 - Thread - 0


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 25, 2008)

Not sure if it's been reported here it it has oh well. Anyways there's a 5 dollar special deal for several PSN games which are:

Starts now ends I believe, ends 7/31

For one week, the following titles will be offered for $4.99 (regularly priced at $9.99)

* PAIN
* PixelJunk Monsters
* High Velocity Bowling
* High Stakes on the Vegas Strip: Poker Edition
* Rocketmen: Axis of Evil

Haven't bought PixelJunk Monsters yet might as well get it now for 5 bucks. Hear it's quite good. Not sure about Pain been hearing mix opinions on that game.


----------



## Dan (Jul 25, 2008)

> Bungie made Marathon 1-3 (FPS), Myth 1-2 (Tactical RTS), and Oni (Action?) before they made Halo.  All of which were well received with Oni being their low point as it was generally considered to be average.


When you think Bungie you think Halo.... correct. Halo is Bungie's biggest game ever. And why can this not be the case with Guerrilla, the season I brought up Bungie was because before Halo they were virtually unknown and now they are right there on the map.



> Guerrilla has made one average FPS and average (maybe slightly above) top down shooter.  I'm not saying they can't make a good game or that Killzone 2 looks like a bad game.  I'm just saying that I don't have any reason to have faith in this company's ability to make a great game based off of the previous titles and off of what I have seen of Killzone 2.


I guess you can have your opinion, the only way to judge Guerrilla is off there history, but I don't understand why you are writing off the game Killzone 2, virtually 9-10 months before it has been released. 



> Like I said, _technically_ it is impressive.  I just really don't like the overall art direction.  Looks uglier than Gears of War so far.


To say Gears 2 looks better than Killzone 2 is virually ludicrous, I guess you and me see two different things.

_Go have a coffee or two and come back with your reply._

--



> Most people knew that 3 would be shit before it came out considering the developers. Then the same people who made 1 and 2 were makeing 4, so it was pretty obvious it would happen.


Doesn't change the fact Cod3 sucked and cod4 didn't. the reason people hated cod3 so much was because the WW2 thing has been done so many times. COD World at War is being made on the same engine as COD4 but people have already said they dont want it because they aren't sticking with the modern thing.


----------



## Segan (Jul 25, 2008)

@Venom: Stumpy said he didn't like the artistic *direction*, not the technically proficient graphics (details, textures, etc.). A game can be as detailed as it want, if you don't like the art (design, colouring, etc.), you just don't like the game's graphics.


----------



## Dan (Jul 25, 2008)

Meh, I guess hes entitled to his opinion.... I can't wait for the game


----------



## Segan (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with ?

It's expensive, but considering that Bioshock, which is supposed to be real good, is coming for PS3, I might get it.


----------



## Blue (Jul 25, 2008)

Venom said:


> When you think Bungie you think Halo.... correct. Halo is Bungie's biggest game ever. And why can this not be the case with Guerrilla, the season I brought up Bungie was because before Halo they were virtually unknown and now they are right there on the map.



Unknown to you, dude. Marathon was a fucking classic.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2008)

And Myth, hello? One of the biggest games back then. Bungie just got big on consoles is all after halo. 

Anyway back to killzone 2. Looks meh. I don't really see the hype around it. Graphically it's great, art is ugly, and don't even try to compare crysis which is on a whole new level from any game on ANY console. Really the game is simply amazing when it comes to graphics and i can only play it on high


----------



## Akira (Jul 25, 2008)

I think comparing _any_ console game to Crysis is a little silly at the moment. The game was simply (and technologically) ahead of its time.

But, Killzone 2 does look great, maybe not as good as Uncharted in my eyes (graphically), and I'm also liking the multiplayer features and the new first person cover system they're encorporating into the gameplay. I'm not expecting it to be the best FPS ever made, Resistance 2 looks to have better gameplay, but I'm looking forward to this title and will pick it up.


----------



## Akira (Jul 25, 2008)

*Xbox 360 Exclusive Or Bullet To The Head? Kaz Picks Bullet To The Head*


> Aftonbladet: If you had to choose ONE exclusive Xbox 360 title and launch it for the PS3 instead, which game would it be?
> Hirai: I don't think I have to choose any.....
> Aftonbladet: You have to pick one.
> Hirai: Again, I don't think I have to pick one because we have such a fantastic lineup of games.
> ...




I don't know what to say. Even though the interviewer seemed to be forcing him into a bad situation and to say the wrong things, my respect for Kaz Hirai has risen a lot after this. However, PS3 getting Bioshock seems to clash a little with what Kaz said


----------



## Segan (Jul 25, 2008)

Bioshock is not a platform exclusive 

But that's some real Samurai spirit, if he really said that. At least in theory...


----------



## Id (Jul 25, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Is Killzone 2 is a fucking stunner or what?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



PC is to Crysis, as console is Killzone 2. Now lets just hope it does not inherits Crysis average gameply, and glitchy environment.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 25, 2008)

Venom said:


> When you think Bungie you think Halo.... correct. Halo is Bungie's biggest game ever. And why can this not be the case with Guerrilla, the season I brought up Bungie was because before Halo they were virtually unknown and now they are right there on the map.


I'm sure most people do think Bungie = Halo, but those who know more of Bungie's past remember that they were great before the mainstream explosion that was Halo.


Venom said:


> I guess you can have your opinion, the only way to judge Guerrilla is off there history, but I don't understand why you are writing off the game Killzone 2, virtually 9-10 months before it has been released.


I haven't written it off.  I am simply saying that from what we know of the developer and what I've seen of the game so far I am not impressed.  This isn't a final opinion.


Venom said:


> To say Gears 2 looks better than Killzone 2 is virually ludicrous, I guess you and me see two different things.


Technically, I would say it is a pretty close match, but artistically they are both ugly.


----------



## crabman (Jul 25, 2008)

Thing is, Gears is supposed to be ugly. Think that's what they were shooting for. Like epic and ugly.


----------



## Akira (Jul 25, 2008)

^This is true. The heroes and villians in Gears are all meant to be grisly war veterans or disgusting rabid creatures from underground. I'd say the same holds true for Killzone 2, seeing as it's set in a wartorn apocalyptic city (along with hopefully some other areas).


----------



## Amuro (Jul 26, 2008)

New Translation is all 12 episodes on one disc if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

IMO Ps3 did better than all 3, xbox's only big announcement was ff13. While ps3 had a little more to offer, and there mad LBP skills.


----------



## Akira (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks like Xbox has got it's own version of Ninten-boy..


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2008)

Best of E3 08
Best Graphics


----------



## Segan (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, David Cage from Heavy Rain actually drew a comparison between Uncharted and a porn movie xD



It's on the end of the first page.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

> It gives you a bit of story, then action, then a bit of story, then action - like porn movies, when you think about it.



That's pretty much how a Wachowski Brother's movie works. So via extension, the Wachowski Brother's make porn.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

I might think of getting a ps3 now since of the exclusive games coming out like littlebigplanet, infamous, and ultimate ninja storm.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 26, 2008)

K413P said:


> I might think of getting a ps3 now since of the exclusive games coming out like littlebigplanet, infamous, and ultimate ninja storm.


Yes, come to the dark side.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2008)

K413P said:


> I might think of getting a ps3 now since of the exclusive games coming out like littlebigplanet, infamous, and ultimate ninja storm.



Wait till next year. infamous has no release date, LBP is out in like November, and UNS is only OK at best. So wait till next year to see if you still want it.


----------



## Akira (Jul 26, 2008)

Ultimate Ninja Storm looked very good to me and frankly I hate 99% of Naruto games so it's got to seem even better for someone who buys all the other games and is a bigger fan of the series than I am. LBP is due this winter and although there isn't an actual Infamous release date, I wouldn't be surprised if it came out in about february of '09. Crazy has a point though, wait until games like Resistance 2 and the fall lineup is released to see what kind of stuff appeals to you.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Ultimate Ninja Storm looked very good to me and frankly I hate 99% of Naruto games so it's got to seem even better for someone who buys all the other games and is a bigger fan of the series than I am. LBP is due this winter and although there isn't an actual Infamous release date, I wouldn't be surprised if it came out in about february of '09. Crazy has a point though, wait until games like Resistance 2 and the fall lineup is released to see what kind of stuff appeals to you.



I will go with both of your advice and wait.


----------



## rideg32 (Jul 26, 2008)

Honestly i think the PS3 is a good buy because of the future games that will come out such as the rumor of the FF7 remake for those who like FF and my favorite Monster Hunter 3 which should be released next year or so i hope. So if you think about getting it i really recommend it , its worth the money


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 26, 2008)

Little Big Planet is due October along with Motorstorm 2: Pacific Drift and Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm, all of which are great games.

Monster Hunter 3 is going to Wii.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Little Big Planet is due October along with Motorstorm 2: Pacific Drift and Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm, *all of which are great games*.



Yes because you totally played all 3 of them.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yes because you totally played all 3 of them.


Yes, got a problem with that?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2008)

rideg32 said:


> Honestly i think the PS3 is a good buy because of the future games that will come out such as the rumor of the FF7 remake for those who like FF and my favorite Monster Hunter 3 which should be released next year or so i hope. So if you think about getting it i really recommend it , its worth the money



FF7 is a rumor. 
Monster hunter moved to Wii


----------



## Akuma (Jul 27, 2008)

What is monster hunter anyways? Ive heard very good things.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> What is monster hunter anyways? Ive heard very good things.



It's a awesome game if you're into collection *I love* and hunting huge monsters + dragons. Oh and add in online and team of four people taking on dragons 10 times there size...awesome times


----------



## Akuma (Jul 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> It's a awesome game if you're into collection *I love* and hunting huge monsters + dragons. Oh and add in online and team of four people taking on dragons 10 times there size...awesome times



I wonder if they will put online to the wii, I think it was very stupid to put it on the wii in the first place.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I wonder if they will put online to the wii, I think it was very stupid to put it on the wii in the first place.



I know, i hate the fucking idea. I want it on ps3/360. Stupid fucking idiot capcom  *Waits for SS3 to arrive and tell me I'm judging a game before i play it *


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I know, i hate the fucking idea. I want it on ps3/360. Stupid fucking idiot capcom  *Waits for SS3 to arrive and tell me I'm judging a game before i play it *



Don't worry, I got his back.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 27, 2008)

omg yay Uncharted 2 confirmed pek

Can't wait


----------



## Segan (Jul 27, 2008)

Confirmed? Where? *too lazy to check google*


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 27, 2008)

Yoooosh .....I recieved my g25 racing wheel, now only a playseet and Gran Turismo tiem will be even better !!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Don't worry, I got his back.



ohhhhh you sneaky bastard 

Where is uncharted 2 confirmed?


----------



## Dan (Jul 27, 2008)

Whose getting Soulcalibur IV?

I don't plan on picking it up, but I might rent it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2008)

Venom said:


> Whose getting Soulcalibur IV?
> 
> I don't plan on picking it up, but I might rent it.



Got it *on 360*
It's alot of fun


----------



## Akira (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm going to get it, gotta wait until August first though


----------



## Athrum (Jul 27, 2008)

Same here, august first....meh


----------



## Id (Jul 28, 2008)

Best of E3 Awards 2008
Best First-Person Shooter



Thats 2 PS3 titles. (not that I am really keeping track or anything. )


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 28, 2008)

Id said:


> Best of E3 Awards 2008
> Best First-Person Shooter
> 
> 
> ...


You're doing a bad job keeping that count.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 28, 2008)

Killzone 1 put me to sleep. Resistance 1 didn't feel right either.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, EvilMoogle update for anyone still watching.

PS3 now works with PS2 games, the apparent fix:

1) Reset the PS3 to factory default settings
2) Turn off and unplug TV while the PS3 is waiting for input (I left it sit off for 30ish minutes)
3) Reboot TV
4) Reconfigure PS3 settings with the exact same data you had before
5) Watch in amazement as the system now works

Not sure if it was a corrupt setting of some sort, or a corrupt HDMI handshake (that only populated to PS2 games).


----------



## Taki (Jul 29, 2008)

Is it true that the PS3 doesnt come with Component cables? (No, I do not own one)


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 30, 2008)

Taki said:


> Is it true that the PS3 doesnt come with Component cables? (No, I do not own one)



HDMI cables are what the PS3 doesn't come with.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 30, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> HDMI cables are what the PS3 doesn't come with.


Is that the exclusive PSN anime? 
What do you think about it?


----------



## Vasp (Jul 30, 2008)

Fantastic! Thank you for the information, I'm definitely going to have to look into seeing this anime!


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 30, 2008)

Your welcome, glad to help.

Enjoy.


----------



## Id (Jul 30, 2008)

Taki said:


> Is it true that the PS3 doesnt come with Component cables? (No, I do not own one)



No they don?t, not even with the $500.00 bundle All systems come with composite cables. But  you can get them cheap at monoprice.com. My order was at my house within a week or so for $5.35. No hassles what?s so ever.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 30, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Okay, EvilMoogle update for anyone still watching.
> 
> PS3 now works with PS2 games, the apparent fix:
> 
> ...


Explain what systems this works for and if import PS2 games are included as well.


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess it's fot the 60Gb models only !!!


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

Searching for PS3 news at google, I came across this piece of information:



> Originally Posted by *Roger's PlayStation Game Blog*
> 
> *The Very Convenient Un-truth: The PS3 is Difficult to Develop for*
> _Tuesday July 29, 2008_
> ...



Source:  

Interesting. I actually thought, the PS3 was really more difficult to work with, but I may have been wrong, if what that guy says is true.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2008)

Well I think devs are either being lazy or its a public push to not look like an asshole because the PS3 isn't doing as well as they want it to.


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

PS3 is doing pretty good now...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Explain what systems this works for and if import PS2 games are included as well.



Sorry, yeah, that's to correct a problem with the 60GB models communicating with some types of HDTVs after the 2.40/2.41 firmware update (may be specific to a few models of JVC TVs).

Probably doesn't affect anyone else here.




Segan said:


> Interesting. I actually thought, the PS3 was really more difficult to work with, but I may have been wrong, if what that guy says is true.



From what I understand it's because other systems have development software that is easier to use.

With the PS2 there weren't very many good games initially, it wasn't until some company wrote a new development suite that it became easier to program for.

Likely that's the case again now.


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

How does it work with the 2.42 firmware?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> How does it work with the 2.42 firmware?



2.42 firmware?

@#$@.

Don't know yet, didn't even realize it existed.  Hopefully it won't break it again now that I finally got it fixed


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 30, 2008)

@ anti-PS3 propaganda.

Naughty Dog and Kojima Productions were able to develop top quality games for the PS3. It's harder to develop for than the Xbox 360, but the issue is that some developers are lazy and/or can't afford it. I wasn't going to buy Red Alert 3 anyway, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> How does it work with the 2.42 firmware?



Its makeing me get that for soul calibur 4. But yesterday I already uppdated to 2.41, and I updated to 2.41 like 2 weeks before that. wtf am I doing.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 30, 2008)

ps3's cool.

/thread.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> PS3 is doing pretty good now...



It doesn't move as much software compared to the 360 (in the US anyways).

It's why we are seeing things like SE expanding.



> Naughty Dog and Kojima Productions were able to develop top quality games for the PS3. It's harder to develop for than the Xbox 360, but the issue is that some developers are lazy and/or can't afford it. I wasn't going to buy Red Alert 3 anyway, so it doesn't bother me.



Pretty much, hopefully we see more devs man up. I honestly don't think we have seen what the PS3 can truly do yet anyways.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> From what I understand it's because other systems have development software that is easier to use.
> 
> With the PS2 there weren't very many good games initially, it wasn't until some company wrote a new development suite that it became easier to program for.
> 
> Likely that's the case again now.



Well the ps2 also had a 25 to 28 million consoles sold by this point as well (the ps3 is not even close to 16 million sold WW). The Ps3 also is not selling that much software AT ALL for 3rd parties to justify making a HUGE ass title for it. Even MGS4 did not sell that great compared to its other predecessors.

So it just boils down to "why waste your time"? Pretty much what valve and many other developers think of making games solely for the PS3.


----------



## Id (Jul 30, 2008)

I think Sony invested to much on hard wear and neglected software. I believe that if Sony would have invested more in software, and secure Key titles as exclusives (GTA4, FF13, Prince of Persia). The console would be a bit lower, maintaining a brooder spectrum of gamers interest. But so far, I like what I have. 360 games that I have intrest in are on the PC, so I don’t really care. 

Goota have my God of War, Grand Tourismo, Metal Gear Solid, and a solid FPS (Resistance or Killzone are nice exclusives but really Call of Duty 4 seems to be the most appealing). 


-----------------------------------------------

Kilzone 2 AI. SWEET..


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

Good thing that we know now, Sony is making first-party games now.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2008)

The PS3 is doing no worse than the PS2 did at start. Remember how the sucker was priced 500 euros at launch?

In the end, we know who came out on top.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

Zetta said:


> *The PS3 is doing no worse than the PS2 did at start. Remember how the sucker was priced 500 euros at launch?*



Umm yes it is  

@segan

yes I agree, I am also glad they are focusing more on first party title (which is smart imo).


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, just like Nintendo usually does.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Umm yes it is



PS2 took a good ammount of time to become mainstream. Atleast where I live.

Then again, xbox didn't become mainstream...at all. I remembered when my local gamestore refused to stock the xbox because no one was buying em.


----------



## Id (Jul 30, 2008)

Well here is the question, is the PS3 selling better then the 360?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

Id said:


> Well here is the question, is the PS3 selling better then the 360?



In Japan yes but the ps3 is only selling like 10k a week there ( which is not good at all).

IN europe its pretty much tied.

in USA the 360 has a 5 million + lead on  the ps3 and on a month to month basis its neck in neck. Of course ps3 beat it out last month because of MGS4 but sales have dropped off a-lot since then. 


Software sales wise? Not even close.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's a better question, when will sony finally go into the green? 

It also really doesn't help that 360 was released earlier.

Sony needs to release Home and bring out the big guns via first party games. Multiplatform games generally sell abit more on the 360, there are some exceptions, and it is clear that third party games for the most part will not be staying exclusive just because it isn't the smart thing to do atm.

I expect a big boom for Sony next year, especially if they do another pricedrop.


----------



## Id (Jul 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> In Japan yes but the ps3 is only selling like 10k a week there ( which is not good at all).
> 
> IN europe its pretty much tied.
> 
> ...



But the growth of hardware sales, is on PS3 favor right?


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, hardware-wise. But as long as Sony doesn't stock up the software line-up with strong titles, it will never beat 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

The blu ray format will not help the ps3 this gen. They came out with it to early. Next generation it will matter for the techies and casuals I think. 

The growth of hardware sales is in ps3's favor slightly but thats because last year they had a high price tag and it did not sell at all. But when you compare it to 360's 399.99 price tag compared to ps3's well the 360 beats it.

Ps3 has some good software but Sony needs to concentrate more on that and fulfill there promises that they made years ago.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The Ps3 also is not selling that much software AT ALL for 3rd parties to justify making a HUGE ass title for it.


Wrong. The PS3 is EA's biggest source of income right now.



Segan said:


> Yes, hardware-wise. But as long as Sony doesn't *stock up the software line-up with strong titles*, it will never beat 360.


That's exactly what Sony is doing, they have a lot of exclusives on the way and secret titles to be announced.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Wrong. The PS3 is EA's biggest source of income right now.



Yea and look what happens




I doubt they want to be neg 500 million in the hole. It cost so much that they are losing more than gaining and most of that cost is because of development for the Ps3.

EA will be making drastic changes very soon.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 30, 2008)

PS3 is already making profit, judging by their latest numbers.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I doubt they want to be neg 500 million in the hole.


That's besides the point. The fact is that the PS3 is selling software for EA. So to reverse what you said, it does justify making a huge ass title for it. Although, I doubt they will.



> It cost so much that they are losing more than gaining and most of that cost is because of development for the Ps3.


That's just EA LA, apparently. It's not a fact that all of the departments are losing more money than they're gaining by developing for the PS3. PS3 makes them the most money right now..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> That's besides the point. The fact is that the PS3 is selling software for EA. So to reverse what you said, it does justify making a huge ass title for it. Although, I doubt they will.



Your thinking backwards here. Yes they did post 123 million revenue (not profit, your mixing the words up). But it came at a HUGE cost and drilling them into the hole.

@nakiro

They posted that they will start making profit in Q1 2009 off the PS3. But by that time they will be over 4 billion dollars in the hole.

there figures are showing it  and development cost. Look at the sales thread.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @nakiro
> 
> They posted that they will start making profit in Q1 2009 off the PS3. But by that time they will be over 4 billion dollars in the hole.
> 
> there figures are showing it  and development cost. Look at the sales thread.


I know they haven't matched their loss, but it's a start. 
The profit should be just increasing from now, I doubt it would go down. 

Not to mention they are probably going to take this holiday season, after Wii of course. Just like last year.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2008)

PS3 is EA's biggest source of money? 

You really need to stop pulling these facts out of nowhere.


----------



## Yoranu (Jul 30, 2008)

anyway Sony is dead they just sold Final fantasy to microsoft


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 30, 2008)

Jotun said:


> PS3 is EA's biggest source of money?
> 
> You really need to stop pulling these facts out of nowhere.


Perhaps you should be informed more before accusing people?
Click



Yoranu said:


> anyway Sony is dead they just sold Final fantasy to microsoft


Because we all know that Sony owns Final Fantasy, right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Not to mention they are probably going to take this holiday season, after Wii of course. Just like last year.



Last year they where in 3rd for the holidays  Still good numbers though that season.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Last year they where in 3rd for the holidays  Still good numbers though that season.


Not judging by consoles sold.. as far as I remember, and as far as vgchartz states... not the most credible source, but it's really the only thing we have to work with.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Perhaps you should be informed more before accusing people?
> there really is a headless horseman and he's waiting here for YOU!
> 
> 
> Because we all know that Sony owns Final Fantasy, right?



You didn't scroll down?

*Xbox 360: 81*
PC: 70
*PS3: 68*
PS2: 40
Wii: 39
PSP: 26
DS: 21

Non-GAAP numbers.



Sony is catching up though and like I said I expect a big boom in 09


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Not judging by consoles sold.. as far as I remember, and as far as vgchartz states... not the most credible source, but it's really the only thing we have to work with.



NPD and Financial reports (both state they where behind in software and hardware sold and still losing money) can be found in the sales thread  We do not use vgcharts here.


----------



## Akira (Jul 30, 2008)

SSJ3, can I ask you something?

What exactly do you hope to achieve coming into the PS3 thread with nothing but negative opinions when you know most people who post here own the system?

You clearly aren't a fan of the games and don't own a PS3, so I find it a little bizzarre that you post so much here.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2008)

^Same thing i did when i went to nintendo topics before wii wii. Make fun of the system that is doing bad


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 30, 2008)

I was about to say the same. The fuck is the deal SSJ?


----------



## Akira (Jul 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Same thing i did when i went to nintendo topics before wii wii. Make fun of the system that is doing bad



I think you pissed him off


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> SSJ3, can I ask you something?
> 
> What exactly do you hope to achieve coming into the PS3 thread with nothing but negative opinions when you know most people who post here own the system?
> 
> You clearly aren't a fan of the games and don't own a PS3, so I find it a little bizzarre that you post so much here.



I see your point and I understand your question. However, I only came in here to correct what was mis understood ( I do that in every thread I see not just because this is Sony's) . I tried in those post to make comments about how there are games for it and how its great for them to focus on first party games.


Sorry that it is being taken otherwise


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> SSJ3, can I ask you something?
> 
> What exactly do you hope to achieve coming into the PS3 thread with nothing but negative opinions when you know most people who post here own the system?
> 
> You clearly aren't a fan of the games and don't own a PS3, so I find it a little bizzarre that you post so much here.



As SSJ said, that really isn't what he intended to do.

Just clearing up some of the facts.

As a famous stick figure once said

"Someone is wrong on the internet"


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2008)

Why was the SC4 thread closed?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

^ mecha Kisame is having fun. He likes doing that sometimes


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 30, 2008)

Jotun said:


> You didn't scroll down?
> 
> *Xbox 360: 81*
> PC: 70
> ...


I wasn't aware of those numbers, but it's hard to believe that the difference is that big between the two sets. 
Is that to say the next set will be more accurate to each other? 




Ssj3_Goku said:


> NPD and Financial reports (both state they where behind in software and hardware sold and still losing money) can be found in the sales thread  We do not use vgcharts here.


Neither do you post any other data then NDPs and Japan sales. What happened to Europe? 

I don't really care about sales, I just forward what I hear from other people.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I see your point and I understand your question. However, I only came in here to correct what was mis understood ( I do that in every thread I see not just because this is Sony's) . I tried in those post to make comments about how there are games for it and how its great for them to focus on first party games.
> 
> 
> Sorry that it is being taken otherwise



Why i never see you in Nintendo thread complaining about the shit storm of shitty games that are spewing from third parties then?


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Why i never see you in Nintendo thread complaining about the shit storm of shitty games that are spewing from third parties then?



He probably either likes these or he ignores everything except for the ones he picks up.

Which is what most people usually do.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2008)

My next PS3 game i want is disegea 3, anyone getting it?


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

I would like to get Disgaea 3, but I would like to have confirmation on whether or not it's coming to Europe first.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2008)

I want a Monster Hunter on consoles.

Surprise me Sony and do this D:

Most likely buying a PS3 next year make the announcement! fuck wii! xD

Did you guys hear about those feminists getting mad at Fat Princess? lolol


----------



## Akira (Jul 30, 2008)

Monster Hunter 3 has been confirmed for the Wii (lol irony)


----------



## Id (Jul 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> My next PS3 game i want is disegea 3, anyone getting it?



I enjoy the old school retro gaming rpg mechanics, but come on Nippo. Update that game with maybe PS1 graphics?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> My next PS3 game i want is disegea 3, anyone getting it?



I definitely am. Gonna preorder as soon as August hits.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 30, 2008)

Id said:


> I enjoy the old school retro gaming rpg mechanics, but come on Nippo. Update that game with maybe PS1 graphics?



Disgaea is all about its style. Take it away and you have something generic. Smart move of Nippo to *not *change the graphic style.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 30, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Did you guys hear about those feminists getting mad at Fat Princess? lolol


Yeah, they must be laughing and enjoying the free publicity.


----------



## Id (Jul 30, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Disgaea is all about its style. Take it away and you have something generic. Smart move of Nippo to *not *change the graphic style.


And style can get played out. When you  have Disgaea 1 and 2, Maki Kingdom, Phantom Brave, La Pulce etc?you kinda start yearning for a change. In fact, I think I want to return Disgaea 2, and the rest of the rag tag team (minus Disgaea 1 and Maki Kingdom) for some store credit. 

So Nippo can you give us up bit more updated than SNES 16 bit earish gfx?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 30, 2008)

Id said:


> And style can get played out. When you  have Disgaea 1 and 2, Maki Kingdom, Phantom Brave, La Pulce etc?you kinda start yearning for a change. In fact, I think I want to return Disgaea 2, and the rest of the rag tag team (minus Disgaea 1 and Maki Kingdom) for some store credit.
> 
> So Nippo can you give us up bit more updated than SNES 16 bit earish gfx?



? la Castle Crashers or Fat Princess? (semi)-2D graphics rendered in HD looks ace. 

The other option is to discontinue the series. Some series are meant to be in 2D (or some other style inherent to its origin) 

I actually hated the change of 2D metroid to 3D. Even though it was brilliantly done, I still enjoyed the 2D Metroids more. The genre suits itself better in 2D. 

Another example would be the Castlevania series, and probably many others.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

^ I think he was talking more about art direction and how the style of the game looks. Not so much on 3d graphics.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> My next PS3 game i want is disegea 3, anyone getting it?



I definitely am


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 30, 2008)

@SSJ3: He mentioned 16-bit graphics in his last sentence. If I got the inference wrong, then that's my bad. Point still stands though. Anyway, I like Disgaea's art. I hope Nippo keeps it that way.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey does anyone know if you can create a Jedi on SC4


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jul 30, 2008)

I played around with it earlier and I couldn't find any lightsaber fighting styles. :\

I was going to make a sexy jedi prostitute, one who would supplant Vader as Sidious' right-hand man, and in time would even become his concubine.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah you cant make a Jedi, but The apprentice is probably the best one Because yodas broken and Vader is just horrid.


----------



## Id (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah I don’t mean a total overall haul, but there is more a lot more Nippo can take advantage to bring forth sprite base rpg with some 3D elements.


----------



## Akira (Jul 31, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yeah you cant make a Jedi, but The apprentice is probably the best one Because yodas broken and Vader is just horrid.



Argh, is Vader bottom tier?


----------



## Segan (Jul 31, 2008)

I will thest test Vader out. He's probably just difficult to manage.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 31, 2008)

Vader is actually pretty good...you just have to get used to him.

So is Yoda "broken" or what? I keep hearing different things.


----------



## Segan (Jul 31, 2008)

I heard that he's difficult to hit because he's so small. Though, I wonder, if his attacks are all low, or if he has middle or high attacks as well.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 31, 2008)

He's not broken. Eh. Just have to fight him differently. The only thing even noteworthy is that it doesn't seem like you can throw him. His combos are sort of weak, he's really predictable, his range is wack. He's not bad, but for all of the overpowered shit going around about him, he's not that great. 

Saying overpowered about anything the day a game comes out is a bit shortsighted anyways, generally. Not that it's a severely deep game, or anything.


----------



## Id (Jul 31, 2008)

Square Enix PSOne Games Come To PSN
**  Xenogears*
** Einhander*
    * Astronoka
    * Rakugaki Showtime
    * Raystorm
    * Fighters Impact


-----------------------------

Fuck Yeah


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2008)

Yoda isn't overpowered, just a annoying piece of shit to fight. People i have trouble beating are kalik users and vodo's. Probably spelled both wrong but you know what i mean. People going around saying Maxi is overpowered, i dunno why. He has a short ranged and i usually have no problem with him unless someone is real good with him.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought Xenogears was just coming for the Japan PSN?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 31, 2008)

^I read that it has complicated gameplay and bad voice acting. I wasn't interested in it to begin with, so I'm not going to buy it.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 31, 2008)

Id said:


> Square Enix PSOne Games Come To PSN
> **  Xenogears*
> ** Einhander*
> * Astronoka
> ...




XENOGEARSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is already on Japans psn, we should get it to.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> ^I read that it has complicated gameplay and bad voice acting. I wasn't interested in it to begin with, so I'm not going to buy it.



Complicated gameplay = only if your a retard. 
bad voice acting = Only the original siren did, this has fine voice acting. 

This game = win. I mean eurogamer, usually harsh on shit, gave it a 9/10.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 31, 2008)

What is the game exactly. What genre etc..


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Complicated gameplay = only if your a retard.
> bad voice acting = Only the original siren did, this has fine voice acting.
> 
> This game = win. I mean eurogamer, usually harsh on shit, gave it a 9/10.


Really.. that's something, considering they gave MGS4 an 8.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2008)

Akuma said:


> What is the game exactly. What genre etc..



Horror  I'll be doing a review on it this weekend.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Horror  I'll be doing a review on it this weekend.




Yeah your review will help me decide if I want to purchase it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 1, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> That is fine, but you sure said something different in the first post ;3  With all the shooters on the market these days I really don't feel that any of us have to buy average or below average shooters anymore.


Oh OK, if you _really_ feel I don't have to buy Killzone 2, I won't buy it. :/ 



Stumpy said:


> At launch, I never heard of anyone running Crysis at maxed out settings even with shit like 4gigs of ram and high end SLI enabled graphics cards.  The highest graphics setting in the game was Very High, but Crytek actually did have an Ultra High setting even more intense than that.  They took the setting out of the game simply because it wasn't necessary at the time.
> 
> Basically, what I'm trying to say is that Crysis is in a whole other league of eye candy.


Honestly, you're talking about wasting money on 'average' games like KZ2 (which no-one's played yet) but you don't seem to be against spending the amount of money you'd buy a car with for optimising Crysis' graphics. What's the point of having all that hidden potential if you have to fork out a small fortune to enjoy it? And I've seen Crysis being played, so I'm capable of forming my own opinions about it.. it's more graphically impressive than KZ2 (and anything out there) yes, but no I don't think it's in a 'whole other league'. 

More GIF's. 














Segan said:


> Searching for PS3 news at google, I came across this piece of information:
> 
> Source:
> 
> Interesting. I actually thought, the PS3 was really more difficult to work with, but I may have been wrong, if what that guy says is true.


It's always been true, but people become misinformed by tabloid game sites who don't have the first clue how the Cell or the architecture of the system in general works. 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yea and look what happens
> 
> I doubt they want to be neg 500 million in the hole. It cost so much that they are losing more than gaining and most of that cost is because of development for the Ps3.
> 
> EA will be making drastic changes very soon.


Why post numbers from fiscal 07-08? He said 'the PS3 is EA's biggest source of income right now' which is a fact. And I don't know who you are, but how can you know exactly what information goes into posting those numbers? You're saying that EA's losses should be attributed to developing for the PS3 when Microsoft posted negative $500m themselves.. you claim to be posting facts but your agenda is painfully obvious. 



Jotun said:


> PS3 is EA's biggest source of money?
> 
> You really need to stop pulling these facts out of nowhere.


.....


> PS3, PC Sales Lead EA Revenue in Q1 2009
> 
> 
> Earnings from Electronic Arts' PC and PlayStation 3 publishing and development businesses contributed to net revenue of $804 million in the company's fiscal year 2009 first quarter, the publisher revealed today.
> ...


_________________

Very likely bad news for FFXIII...



> id's post-apocalyptic open-world shooter Rage (PC, PS3, 360, Mac) will look worse on Xbox 360 due to the compression needed to fit the game's assets on two DVDs, programmer John Carmack revealed at tonight's QuakeCon keynote.
> 
> According to Carmack, the royalty fees to include a third disc in the Xbox 360 version would be so high that it simply isn't a feasible solution, with the programmer hoping for Microsoft to make a concession. He stressed that the issue has nothing to do with the Xbox 360 hardware itself, and is merely a storage problem.
> 
> ...



If SE's decision to go multiplatform was motivated by the 360's bigger install base they're in for a hard task justifying that when Microsoft teef their royalties on a likely large boxset. If Lost Odyssey was 4 discs.. SE will inevitably gimp it.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 1, 2008)

Too much talk about graphics and money regarding killzone2 vs ?.

Heh. Unless I hear drastically otherwise, the reason _I_ won't be buying it is because the first killzone sucked giant whale balls. I don't really care whether anyone else buys it or not though, so I guess this isn't my discussion.


----------



## Akira (Aug 1, 2008)

About FFXIII, SE have said that they'll complete the original PS3 version, then start development for the 360 port. I still think there's a chance that they'll already gimp FF13 to make the entire process easier, but at least there is a chance that PS3 owners will get what they originally had in mind.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 1, 2008)

^ Square also said both will be the same. Only difference they noted was the fact of changing discs.

@snake

read my later posts to understand what has been said.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Too much talk about graphics and money regarding killzone2 vs ?.
> 
> Heh. Unless I hear drastically otherwise, the reason _I_ *won't be buying it is because the first killzone sucked giant whale balls.* I don't really care whether anyone else buys it or not though, so I guess this isn't my discussion.



Thank you, this is my reason why I'm NOT hyped for KZ2.


----------



## Akira (Aug 1, 2008)

@SSJ3 
Porting usually means as much, and we all know it doesn't often match the final result. We'll have to wait and see.

Also, I know you benefitted from FF13 going multiplatform, but since when does SE stick to what it says?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 1, 2008)

Jotun said:


> PS3 is EA's biggest source of money?
> 
> You really need to stop pulling these facts out of nowhere.


Is it so hard to comprehend, that you have to laugh? I have no reason to make things up, or "pull facts out of nowhere", they have sources. Do your research before you comment on something, or you'll look stupid. You probably visit anti-PS3 websites, so you wouldn't have seen the articles.


----------



## Akira (Aug 1, 2008)

^It's because some people seem to take any and all anti-PS3 journalism as absolute undenaiable fact and treat any article which supports Sony as either incorrect or obsolete.


----------



## Id (Aug 1, 2008)

Its predetor


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Is it so hard to comprehend, that you have to laugh? I have no reason to make things up, or "pull facts out of nowhere", they have sources. Do your research before you comment on something, or you'll look stupid. You probably visit anti-PS3 websites, so you wouldn't have seen the articles.



It's true, this quarter PS3 helped EA big time. But overall it's still the weakest.


----------



## cacophony (Aug 1, 2008)

yay im gonna buy a ps3.

btw killzone looks fuckin awesome.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 1, 2008)

Ugh I thought we were done with this.


Snake_108 said:


> Oh OK, if you _really_ feel I don't have to buy Killzone 2, I won't buy it. :/


I feel that if Killzone 2 turns out to be average, like Guerrilla's games tend to be, then there are plenty of other "better" shooters out there we could buy instead.



Snake_108 said:


> Honestly, you're talking about wasting money on 'average' games like KZ2 (which no-one's played yet) but you don't seem to be against spending the amount of money you'd buy a car with for optimising Crysis' graphics. What's the point of having all that hidden potential if you have to fork out a small fortune to enjoy it? And I've seen Crysis being played, so I'm capable of forming my own opinions about it.. it's more graphically impressive than KZ2 (and anything out there) yes, but no I don't think it's in a 'whole other league'.


The discussion wasn't about price.  Consoles have always been the "budget" gaming machines when compared to PC.  Really though, how frivolous can a discussion be?  Crysis is technically amazing and Killzone 2 looks technically amazing for _consoles_.

I'm going to quote something I said in response to something Venom said just for clarity.


			
				Stumpy said:
			
		

> Venom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 2, 2008)

It's probably been posted but just incase, FF13 Versus is PS3 exclusive worldwide. FFXIII agito coming to PSP same goes with Parasite Eve 3 so it's no longer just on Mobile Phones. Demo for FF13 PS3 when you buy FFVIIACC though this may be just for Japan.

That's false


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 2, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Ugh I thought we were done with this.
> 
> I feel that if Killzone 2 turns out to be average, like Guerrilla's games tend to be, then there are plenty of other "better" shooters out there we could buy instead.
> 
> *The discussion wasn't about price*.  Consoles have always been the "budget" gaming machines when compared to PC.  Really though, how frivolous can a discussion be?  Crysis is technically amazing and Killzone 2 looks technically amazing for _consoles_.


You were clearly trying to 'convince' me that it likely will be average and not worth purchasing, implying the price to be the deciding factor. If you're talking about Crysis in terms of potential, i.e. something most people won't even see, it's more or less a completely redundant point. From what _I've seen_ of Crysis [whatever settings they were on], Killzone 2 doesn't look *that* far off. Honestly this discussion has gone on because whether you believe it or not, I'm capable of buying something without yours or others recommendations. If I were to buy it as a demo-disc it's got nothing to do with you and your Macbook Pro. :/ That said, Far Cry 2 and that new *id* game are both looking  nice.


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 2, 2008)

Left 4 Dead is being ported by EA to PS3. Hopefully this time around they do a better job.


----------



## Id (Aug 2, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Left 4 Dead is being ported by EA to PS3. Hopefully this time around they do a better job.


..............


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 2, 2008)

Id said:


> ..............


Id from Xenogears I presume? 
Awesome game by the way. I heard it might come to PSN. It's already on PSN in Japan I think or at least announced.


----------



## Segan (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like the devs are starting to port games originally made for 360. Like Eternal Sonata.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2008)

Segan said:


> Looks like the devs are starting to port games originally made for 360. Like Eternal Sonata.



Starting? That's been done awhile ago.


----------



## Segan (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, I'm not entirely up to date, and I only follow games that may be of interest to me, except for those that are being (to an extent) widely covered.

Which games are being ported from original 360 games? Those that only make is a while after the 360 release?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 2, 2008)

^           Bioshock


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 2, 2008)

Segan said:


> Well, I'm not entirely up to date, and I only follow games that may be of interest to me, except for those that are being (to an extent) widely covered.
> 
> Which games are being ported from original 360 games? Those that only make is a while after the 360 release?


Bioshock
Eternal Sonata
Overlord: Raising Hell
Vampire Rain
Lost Planet
Fatal Inertia
Ace Combat 6 is said to come out for PS3 but no news recently. 

Tales of Vasperia and Star Ocean 4 will probably be ported over as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Bioshock *Meh*
> Eternal Sonata *OK*
> Overlord: Raising Hell *Heard it's a bad port*
> Vampire Rain *don't buy*
> ...


*Bold - Games i played, so you ps3 know what's coming. 

Tales will not, each system gets there own tales. PS3 is getting there own soon. SO4 i agree could happen.


----------



## Id (Aug 3, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Id from Xenogears I presume?
> Awesome game by the way. I heard it might come to PSN. It's already on PSN in Japan I think or at least announced.



Yup, Id from the game Xenogears.

I hope the game does come to the PSN (US), not so much for myself (I own the original copy). But for those who missed out.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Lost Planet



What a fucking piece o' shit release that was. Not only did they completely mess up the port, but right after they shipped it, they announced the Colonies addition for the 360 for ten bucks cheaper.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 3, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Tales will not, each system gets there own tales. PS3 is getting there own soon. SO4 i agree could happen.


If Eternal Sonata comes and does well on the PS3, I'm very certain that Tri Ace will bring SO4 over as well.


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 3, 2008)

I just want to play great games...that's all....Gran turismo..can't wait !!


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> What a fucking piece o' shit release that was. Not only did they completely mess up the port, but right after they shipped it, they announced the Colonies addition for the 360 for ten bucks cheaper.


Yeah pretty much all the game that have been ported over shouldn't have in the first place. The only good ones would be Bioshock for those who like that genre and I'm actually looking forward to Eternal Sonata.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't stand the fact that the PS3 release will be held back in certain areas because of the 360 version >_>


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 3, 2008)

~L~ said:


> I can't stand the fact that the PS3 release will be held back in certain areas because of the 360 version >_>


I'm actually more exited about Versus.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 3, 2008)

~L~ said:


> I can't stand the fact that the PS3 release will be held back in certain areas because of the 360 version >_>



Its not like it  would have been any different like all other FF's


----------



## Id (Aug 3, 2008)

Sketchy said:


> I just want to play great games...that's all....Gran turismo..can't wait !!



God of War


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 3, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Its not like it  would have been any different like all other FF's


He's referring to the release date being pushed back in Europe and the US. It was supposed to be a universal release, but now that it's on the Xbox 360, it's not.


----------



## Akira (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm just glad PS3 owners get the version we were always going to get.


----------



## Id (Aug 3, 2008)

Well lately reputable companies, are making good use of the 360 & PS3 hardware in a simultaneous  release. I am sure Square/Enix, would place suffice effort to ensure quality.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2008)

Today i reviewed Siren: Blood curse or "New translation" whichever title you wanna go by. It's a PStripe remake of Siren, and a hell of a good one. With three sites giving it over a 9/10 you know it's gotta be somewhat good. Anyway enjoy the review 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0d4AtMLR5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 3, 2008)

This just might be NCsoft's first game for the PS3:



Sony signed a deal with NCsoft last year which they announced at E3 07 for them to develop for the PS3. Supposely there going to show something for the PS3 this year at the Games Convention in Germany this August. Sony mention about annoucing 12 big things at that convention one of which could be NCsoft's first game for the PS3.


----------



## Id (Aug 4, 2008)

*PSW Knows Crysis Is Coming to PlayStation 3*



Somewhat contradicts Cryteks direct statement of neither PS3 or 360 capable of handling Crysis.



 I always took it as not being capable of handling upper mid to higher settings. I think that low to mid setting is within reach, if the company took the time to completely revamp the engine for either system. It would be interesting to see how this plays out, if true we will get a real nice tech demo for the PS3, and find out just how powerful is the PS3 really is. Can the Cell, Blu Ray, and XDR memory make up for the significantly outdated gpu and lacking ram?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 4, 2008)

aww gay, keep the FPS on xbox and and Computer for gods sake.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 4, 2008)

Id said:


> Somewhat contradicts Cryteks direct statement of neither PS3 or 360 capable of handling Crysis.



If around 50% of the game is going to be new, I'd assume that it's pretty much a different beast than what was on the PC.


----------



## Id (Aug 4, 2008)

Akuma said:


> aww gay, keep the FPS on xbox and and Computer for gods sake.



Apparently (internet rumor) for technical reasons, it wasn't going to be ported over towards the 360. But anyhow, I disagree. Their shouldn?t be any bias of the type a games PS3 or any console should have. The more the better. 



Vonocourt said:


> If around 50% of the game is going to be new, I'd assume that it's pretty much a different beast than what was on the PC.


I think Crysis Warhead was meant to be on the PS3. Why else would Crytek all of a sudden announce that Crysis would remain exclusively for the PC?


----------



## Athrum (Aug 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Today i reviewed Siren: Blood curse or "New translation" whichever title you wanna go by. It's a PStripe remake of Siren, and a hell of a good one. With three sites giving it over a 9/10 you know it's gotta be somewhat good. Anyway enjoy the review



You bought the Asian blu-ray??
There will be an American release with a few extras this fall, so it's a game im looking forward to.


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 4, 2008)

Next week I will recieve my playseat .....then I can finaly hook up my g25 racing wheel .


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 4, 2008)

As long as Versus is a great game, I don't care much about the FF 360 business.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I thought about it and I am getting ready to sell my 360.  I no longer have a pupose for it and all it does is collect dust


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 4, 2008)

Selling a 360 is the best you could do .


----------



## Hellion (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah.  The only game I was holding out for was Fable, but now even that doesn't interest me.


----------



## Segan (Aug 4, 2008)

What about Infinite Undiscovery? Or Too Human?

Forgive me for being suspicious


----------



## Hellion (Aug 4, 2008)

Those games don't interest me and to be honest the only games I really plaay are sports and fighting games


----------



## Segan (Aug 4, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Those games don't interest me and to be honest the only games I really plaay are sports and fighting games


No adventure games? Like God of War?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 4, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Those games don't interest me and to be honest the only games I really plaay are sports and fighting games





annnd your selling your 360 why?  The system has the most and sometimes the best fighting / sports games on the system. Minus tekken but thats still not out.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 4, 2008)

All the games that 360 has so does the PS3?  minus DOA


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 4, 2008)

Do we have Xbox sales reps in here? He's already made up his mind about selling it, so stop trying to convince him to do otherwise.


----------



## Akira (Aug 4, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *Do we have Xbox sales reps in here?* He's already made up his mind about selling it, so stop trying to convince him to do otherwise.



I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Segan (Aug 4, 2008)

Uh, that's a PS3 thread. Let's not make this a system war.


----------



## Id (Aug 4, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> annnd your selling your 360 why?  The system has the most and sometimes the best fighting / sports games on the system. Minus tekken but thats still not out.



GTFO XBot
NERD RAGE


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2008)

Athrum said:


> You bought the Asian blu-ray??
> There will be an American release with a few extras this fall, so it's a game im looking forward to.



ah fuck sucks for me but I don't regret it, a great game. 

Bumping my review just incase. 

Today i reviewed Siren: Blood curse or "New translation" whichever title you wanna go by. It's a PStripe remake of Siren, and a hell of a good one. With three sites giving it over a 9/10 you know it's gotta be somewhat good. Anyway enjoy the review 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0d4AtMLR5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akuma (Aug 4, 2008)

The game looks pretty meh to me, and its pretty short. Waste of cash on my part.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2008)

Akuma said:


> The game looks pretty meh to me, and its pretty short. Waste of cash on my part.



Well it's def for horror fans only really. Short? I say 9-12 hour length is pretty good for this type of game. But i never care about the amount of time to beat the game as long as it's enjoyable. I beat DMC1 in 2 hours, Heavenly sword in 5:30, and so on and enjoyed them quite alot.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2008)

Damn nice review, crazy. I'd actually rather have that than the new Silent Hill. But too bad it's PS3 only. ;_;


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 5, 2008)

To feel sceared...scared wtf ....I like that sentence !!! Nice revie


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 5, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> annnd your selling your 360 why?  The system has the most and sometimes the best fighting / sports games on the system. Minus tekken but thats still not out.



C'mon dude.  Stop spreading FUD here.  It's getting silly and you don't wanna get banned here for something stupid.


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 5, 2008)

DS, is it that easy banning someone ??

Whatsup???


----------



## Hodor (Aug 5, 2008)

That blood and soul thing from the last page looks great.  It looks like it was being shown on the pc at least, but if it comes to the PS3, it could have potential based on what we saw.  It seems to be some kind of action figher with some platformer stuff, and a possible rpg element mixed in maybe (no idea on the rpg thing, just hoping)...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't have a 360 so I don't know for certain but isn't the controller complete dookie for fighting games? I heard you have to file the whole D-Pad down with a knife just to access all the directions properly. 

I've just seen a bunch of LittleBigPlanet videos yesterday and I'm quite excited about this game now. Even then it's not just a 'game', as much as it is a game development engine. I think the platform genre will take a big shock to the system when this game arrives, it's looking to be absolute class.


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 5, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I don't have a 360 so I don't know for certain but isn't the controller complete dookie for fighting games? I heard you have to file the whole D-Pad down with a knife just to access all the directions properly.
> 
> I've just seen a bunch of LittleBigPlanet videos yesterday and I'm quite excited about this game now. Even then it's not just a 'game', as much as it is a game development engine. I think the platform genre will take a big shock to the system when this game arrives, it's looking to be absolute class.


I wouldn't be surprised if Little Big Planet takes Game of the Year..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 5, 2008)

I would be, it's a PS3 exclusive for goodness sake. :/ Joking aside it'd have to convince the usual suspects to ignore GTA4. And I'd probably give the nod to MGS4 regardless unless it's [LBP] really something spectacular. I'm not entirely convinced it will be the commercial success Sony are looking for either, but I can't see how it won't be at least a _very good_ game which is the main thing all of us want out of it.


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 5, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I would be, it's a PS3 exclusive for goodness sake. :/ Joking aside it'd have to convince the usual suspects to ignore GTA4. And I'd probably give the nod to MGS4 regardless unless it's [LBP] really something spectacular. I'm not entirely convinced it will be the commercial success Sony are looking for either, but I can't see how it won't be at least a _very good_ game which is the main thing all of us want out of it.


Once they announce water for LBP I think people won't be able to resist.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't seen alot of press for LBP. It's one of those games thats tempting me to get a PS3 early though.

I can usually waste so much time on games like that. Reminds me of Katamari fused with a awesome map creator lol.

My PS3 neighbor is moving soon so unless I bite the bullet and drive to my cousins house (about an hour away) I don't think I will be playing any PS3 games for awhile.

I played Lair and it was actually better than I expected lol. I wanted to try out Heavenly sword, but my neighbor lost it apparently. He's the type of person who stacks cds/dvds/games on top of each other in the most unstable area of the room. The boxes are all nice and neat though


----------



## Segan (Aug 5, 2008)

Fine, then let's get some water- and fireborne stuff ^^


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2008)

Zero Gravity


----------



## Segan (Aug 5, 2008)

They could include that in LBP 2


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 5, 2008)

LBP2 ......!!!


----------



## Segan (Aug 5, 2008)

Sketchy said:


> LBP2 ......!!!


It's coming. You just wait and see


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> It's coming. You just wait and see



Yep, it'll be here once home actually comes out


----------



## Segan (Aug 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yep, it'll be here once home actually comes out


The homecoming is a fact anyway (pun intended)


----------



## ChaochroX (Aug 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> Fine, then let's get some water- and fireborne stuff ^^



I think there is fire in LBP...


----------



## Segan (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay, let's hope they implement bathrooms so that we can play around with water.


----------



## Id (Aug 5, 2008)

*@crazymtf*- What kind of income do you have to have all those systems and games. That is one hell of a collection!


----------



## Dan (Aug 5, 2008)

Im gonna buy Uncharted again tomorrow..... Just for the trophies


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2008)

Id said:


> *@crazymtf*- What kind of income do you have to have all those systems and games. That is one hell of a collection!



Saved up alot from last Job + got this new job + ebay/amazon sales = win


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 5, 2008)

Meh I still need to finnish Gta and Metal gear !!!


----------



## Id (Aug 5, 2008)

Sketchy said:


> Meh I still need to finnish Gta and Metal gear !!!



I am a huge fan of Metal Gear Solid and Grand Theft Auto (I still own the originals). And I just finished GTA 4, but It kinda got boring for me. 

Maybe I am more into sneaking/military games. But I deffinatly enjoy MGS4 over GTA4.



crazymtf said:


> Saved up alot from last Job + got this new job + ebay/amazon sales = win


Thats cool, I just wish school was over and could get into a high paying IT job.......


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2008)

Sketchy said:


> Meh I still need to finnish Gta and Metal gear !!!



sketch your slacking


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yep, it'll be here once home actually comes out



YOUR whitey oO? Just looked at your sig. good lord, your game collection. and I think blue dragonshit deserved a lower score . 

back on topic: what are some GOOD PS3 exclusives coming out besides little big planet, spore ( creature creator is out and LOl @ people making penis monsters), and MGS4 ( which already came out)?

before anyone says anything yes, I do think 360 is better . But i wanna see what PS3 has to offer because inevitably I am getting it for christmas this year.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2008)

God of War 3, Ratchet and Clank, Haze, Warhawk

There are more, but those are the ones I want to play aside from the obvious joke D:


----------



## Id (Aug 5, 2008)

Keep an eye out for Resistance 2 and Killzone 2. God of War 3, when ever it comes out >_>.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 5, 2008)

damn you guys, someone told me that battle fantasia demo is on the (Jap) PSN network?


----------



## Athrum (Aug 6, 2008)

mmm according to Kotaku there will be a God Of War Sackboy to people who pre-order the game. It looks so cute...


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 6, 2008)

A cute sackboy ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 6, 2008)

MS81 said:


> damn you guys, someone told me that battle fantasia demo is on the (Jap) PSN network?



It's been on there for a couple of months now.  Where have you been?


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

Is there actually a sackboy version of Kratos?


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 6, 2008)

Athrum said:


> mmm according to Kotaku there will be a God Of War Sackboy to people who pre-order the game. It looks so cute...





By any means, I want this.


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

That's it, I'm sold. Definitely.


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks nice, but but but it's a sackboy....


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

I gotta finish the first one and get god of war 2 before I play 3. (I have some time left still)


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

Sketchy said:


> Looks nice, but but but it's a sackboy....


But but but this is the charm of LBP... :amazed


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 6, 2008)

That's true !!!!


----------



## Jotun (Aug 6, 2008)

Killzone 2 looks really meh. My hopes are kinda up there for Resistance 2 though.


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 6, 2008)

I might get killzone 2 when it's out !


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 6, 2008)

I think Killzone 2 is going to be great... I'm not usually into FPS and graphics, but the art direction is impressive.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> It's been on there for a couple of months now.  Where have you been?



I was looking for it yesterday I can't find it.

could someone help me?


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 6, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I was looking for it yesterday I can't find it.
> 
> could someone help me?



You can try making a Hong Kong account, it's basically an "English version" of the Japanese Store. This may make it easier for you to spot it in the demo section and future releases.


----------



## Id (Aug 6, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> By any means, I want this.



It looks bad ass.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 6, 2008)

> Lemarchand can talk about another interesting subject, though: the prospect that, in the near future, multi-platform PS3 games will outshine the versions running on rival consoles: “There’s a set of tools called Edge that were developed on the Naughty Dog premises, actually, by a group of very, very senior games programmer, some from Naughty Dog and some from elsewhere. I think it’s tremendously visionary of Sony to make these tools, which are largely low-level libraries.”
> 
> Before proceeding, we need to explain a little of the unique manner in which the PS3’s much-admired, phenomenally powerful Cell processor works. Essentially, it contains eight mini-processors called Synergistic Processor Units (SPUs), six of which can be given tasks to perform at any given time. Lemarchand continues: “It’s code that runs on SPUs, and it’s to do with things like animation compression, generalised compression and rendering optimisations. These guys are really old-school programmers: guys who are always looking to shave another cycle off an operation. And part of the skill of developing for the PlayStation 3 is getting the GPU to farm jobs out to the six SPUs – seeing which SPUs are idling and can take up some of the slack in a frame-to-frame kind of way.”
> 
> ...



Sony have a good set of internal and 2nd party studios, it's good to know the knowledge is being spread across the board.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> I think Killzone 2 is going to be great... I'm not usually into FPS and graphics, but the art direction is impressive.



The art direction to me is one of the worst things about it. Looks like gears in first person


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 6, 2008)

Ahem..


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2008)

I think everyone FPS has something to learn from COD4.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> The art direction to me is one of the worst things about it. Looks like gears in first person



Ahaha, Gears in first person would just make the game shittier than it already is.


----------



## Akira (Aug 6, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Ahem..



The list is practically endless.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2008)

Venom said:


> I think everyone FPS has something to learn from COD4.



I think COD4 has alot to learn from other fps. Playing by the books/shitty story/boring online doesn't work for me. 

@akuma - My point exactly. Killzone 2 looks meh.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I think COD4 has alot to learn from other fps. Playing by the books/shitty story/boring online doesn't work for me.
> 
> @akuma - My point exactly. Killzone 2 looks meh.



Really I find COD 4 the most enjoyable FPS out there.  It doesn't feel repetitive like other FPS.  And there aren't any BFG's which I like


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Really I find COD 4 the most enjoyable FPS out there.  It doesn't feel repetitive like other FPS.  And there aren't any BFG's which I like



I rather play gears then cod4...yeah i went there 

Seriously though i rather give killzone 2 a chance, play resistance, team fortress, halo, gears, counter strike, and many more over playing cod4. Really it just bored the shit out of me. Single player and multiplayer. Maybe i'm just not into shooters anymore


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I rather play gears then cod4...yeah i went there
> 
> Seriously though i rather give killzone 2 a chance, play resistance, team fortress, halo, gears, counter strike, and many more over playing cod4. Really it just bored the shit out of me. Single player and multiplayer. Maybe i'm just not into shooters anymore


You got a way to contradict yourself, do you know that? 

You pretty much said you would rather play a bunch of this-and-that shooters but not the other shooter, just to point out that you might not be into shooters anymore.


----------



## Id (Aug 6, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Sony have a good set of internal and 2nd party studios, it's good to know the knowledge is being spread across the board.



So?.GTA4 & MGS4 have only bin using 30-40 % of the PS3 hardware effectively? Seems to be a bit of a hype, none the less I would be vary pleased if they could just stabilize the Frames Per Second to a rock solid 60. I don?t care if the game are rendered in 720 or 1080 p. Smooth game play is the ticket.


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

It's only two years into the cycle, Id. Remember that the second GoW was graphically quite superior to its predecessor?

We most likely will see the games on PS3 graphically improve beyond MGS4, at least when it comes to exclusives.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2008)

Segan said:


> You got a way to contradict yourself, do you know that?
> 
> You pretty much said you would rather play a bunch of this-and-that shooters but not the other shooter, just to point out that you might not be into shooters anymore.



Notice most but killzone 2 are old titles. I said i "Rather play them then COD4" But maybe all together i'm just getting tired of shooters, cause most new ones aren't interest to me.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I think COD4 has alot to learn from other fps. Playing by the books/shitty story/boring online doesn't work for me.


Well, I remember you saying that the original Halo was a breakthrough for FPS. Now, if the developers of that game acknowledge that they have a lot to learn from COD4, it must be something special right? 



Segan said:


> It's only two years into the cycle, Id. Remember that the second GoW was graphically quite superior to its predecessor?
> 
> We most likely will see the games on PS3 graphically improve beyond MGS4, at least when it comes to exclusives.


I reckon, GoW 3 will have better graphics than MGS 4. A few people questioned whether the graphics of a PS3 game could exceed MGS 4 in the future, I don't know if they were sober, but anyway, check out these images of the PS3 exclusive, *Heavy Rain*. Stunning.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Well, I remember you saying that the original Halo was a breakthrough for FPS. Now, if the developers of that game acknowledge that they have a lot to learn from COD4, it must be something special right?
> 
> 
> I reckon, GoW 3 will have better graphics than MGS 4. A few people questioned whether the graphics of a PS3 game could exceed MGS 4 in the future, I don't know if they were sober, but anyway, check out these images of the PS3 exclusive, *Heavy Rain*. Stunning.



Did i say it was a breakthrough? I don't remember but i did however say Halo 2's online was a big boost to the console online. 

And heavy rain looks good, but how do we know if that's cgi or not?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 6, 2008)

30-40% obviously isn't a precise figure, its significance is in the simple fact that we can expect more technically impressive games in future.. basically the plateau isn't near as long as developers do their jobs properly. But when he says 'hardware' it's about more than pixel-pushing, it's a large range of things. Killzone 2 could likely turn out to be the most technically impressive game on any console released so far, let's just hope they get the rest of it right. MGS4 and GTA4 could very well only have utilised that much of the Cell, but that doesn't have any inherent say on what the game is like. I think [as a self-professed MGS fanman] it's unlikely the PS3 will see a game better than MGS4 ever. ...unless Kojima returns of course. 

Some new Heavy Rain images have been released. I don't know if any of you guys read that interview with the creator, it's a good read and sounds like an interesting game. Cracking images. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2008)

It's by the people who did indigo phoecy or whatever right? Pretty cool game.


----------



## Id (Aug 6, 2008)

Segan said:


> It's only two years into the cycle, Id. Remember that the second GoW was graphically quite superior to its predecessor?
> 
> We most likely will see the games on PS3 graphically improve beyond MGS4, at least when it comes to exclusives.



Yeah but MGS4 had a top budget, and developing team. I just cant expect any company to release MGS4/Uncharted level of performance on the fly?unless they come up with a revolutionary dev kit in the next year or so.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 6, 2008)

That's right. It was called Fahrenheit here though, I never did get to play it but heard great things about it.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 7, 2008)

Heavy Rain looks amazing :3


----------



## Segan (Aug 7, 2008)

Id said:


> Yeah but MGS4 had a top budget, and developing team. I just cant expect any company to release MGS4/Uncharted level of performance on the fly?unless they come up with a revolutionary dev kit in the next year or so.


Obviously it will take a while. I don't expect any significant improvements in less than 1-2 years.



~L~ said:


> Heavy Rain looks amazing :3


Let's hope the gameplay catches up.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Ahem..



I think its funny you posted it in both threads and I thought it was generally known that Halo campaign hasn't been the same since Combat Evolved.

That being said, the sniper mission in CoD4 was fucking epic D:

The main problem with PS3 most of the time is that it has 512 ram split 2 places at 256 where as the 360 has a straight 512 ram for its GPU.

People haven't really found a way around it yet, but lets hope with time


----------



## Segan (Aug 7, 2008)

Sony probably meant for the RAM to use synergies, but people don't know how to utilize that yet.

I'm probably wrong, though.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2008)

Well in theory, the way the RAM is set up for the PS3 is actually really good. The main issue is when it comes to multiplatform games. That's mainly the reason why the PS3 version gets the shaft. It will most likely change next year. I do think Sony should have went for a straight 512 for the CPU though, they did end up cutting alot from the prototype iirc. 

I am excited to see when Sony finally gets around to fully utilizing their shit. It was kinda like this on the PS2, but the PS2 didn't cost 600 bucks D:


----------



## Segan (Aug 7, 2008)

The PS3 gets the shaft because pretty much every dev started with the 360 and tried to port to PS3, which turned out to be more complicated than expected.

The other way around is much easier, so the devs are starting to develop for PS3 first and then port to 360.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2008)

Well not complicated, just different and I have only heard of EA announcing that. SE will also be doing that I guess for FF, but is the PS3 also getting some of the 360 only titles?

My cousin was joking that by the time they fully take advantage of blue ray, M$ will announce the blue ray addon. Which will sell for 360 users and other people who would rather get the addon versus a PS3.

The PS3 will outlive the 360 though imo.


----------



## Feri (Aug 7, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well in theory, the way the RAM is set up for the PS3 is actually really good. The main issue is when it comes to multiplatform games. That's mainly the reason why the PS3 version gets the shaft. It will most likely change next year. I do think Sony should have went for a straight 512 for the CPU though, they did end up cutting alot from the prototype iirc.
> 
> I am excited to see when Sony finally gets around to fully utilizing their shit. It was kinda like this on the PS2, but the PS2 didn't cost 600 bucks D:



PS3 also costs not 600 but 400.

Neo Geo was also 600$ back in 1992.

i also heard the 360 has 10MByte more GPU RAM, true?


----------



## Segan (Aug 7, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well not complicated, just different and I have only heard of EA announcing that. SE will also be doing that I guess for FF, but is the PS3 also getting some of the 360 only titles?
> 
> My cousin was joking that by the time they fully take advantage of blue ray, *M$ will announce the blue ray addon. Which will sell for 360 users and other people who would rather get the addon versus a PS3.*
> 
> The PS3 will outlive the 360 though imo.


I fail to see the point in Microsoft doing this.

That would be more like a shot into their own feet.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> I fail to see the point in Microsoft doing this.
> 
> That would be more like a shot into their own feet.



remember M$ likes to give there customers choices so if it's high in demand then yes they will make blu-ray player for it.


----------



## Segan (Aug 7, 2008)

MS81 said:


> remember M$ likes to give there customers choices so *if it's high in demand *then yes they will make blu-ray player for it.


Thing is, they are still expensive, and with the way Blu-ray is doing on the market, it will stay like this for a while.

The only Blu-ray player that is doing remotely good is - surprise - the PS3.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> I fail to see the point in Microsoft doing this.
> 
> That would be more like a shot into their own feet.



?

If it is high in demand they will do it. It's not like they lose anything if people are going to buy it lol



> PS3 also costs not 600 but 400.
> 
> Neo Geo was also 600$ back in 1992.
> 
> i also heard the 360 has 10MByte more GPU RAM, true?



I am talking about the initial pricing of the PS3. They lowered the price ya, but that isn't making them money. It was a big blow, they have to slowly make back the loss with software sales.

Neo Geo failed hard didn't it?

I think the 360 actually does have something like 522 mb of ram, 10 dedicated for certain things. Not too sure though. I remember reading a post that had a perfect example of how the ram setups work.

Like if you flush the toilet while taking a shower = 360 ram set up. 
The ps3 can do both those things without slowing the other process, but each task is limited to a smaller amount compared to the 360. The 360 also uses some tricks to get higher resolutions, whereas the PS3 doesn't need to.


----------



## Segan (Aug 7, 2008)

Ah, I see, you were going from high demand as a premise. If that's the case, I very much it will happen. Not in a few years. And by the time it happens, PS3 will be the BR player of choice.

It would cost the 360 owners probably more to get a BR player from Microsoft than getting a PS3, I reckon.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> Ah, I see, you were going from high demand as a premise. If that's the case, I very much it will happen. Not in a few years. And by the time it happens, PS3 will be the BR player of choice.
> 
> It would cost the 360 owners probably more to get a BR player from Microsoft than getting a PS3, I reckon.



Oh ya, just like how PS2 was my DVD player for awhile.

I'm waiting for full digital. HD andBluray shouldn't last that long. I hope it doesn't. I am sick of discs and shit for movies. I still got alot of VHS


----------



## Feri (Aug 7, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Oh ya, just like how PS2 was my DVD player for awhile.
> 
> I'm waiting for full digital. HD andBluray shouldn't last that long. I hope it doesn't. I am sick of discs and shit for movies. I still got alot of VHS



in my oniion Bluray is good.
I watched Pirated of the Caribean and it looked a lot better than on DVD. its resolution is 5 times than what u have on DVD. And DVD also was a lot better than VHS, VHS sucks aspecially when the tapes are old. 
btw.
i have a full hd Toshiba LCD.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 7, 2008)

Blu-ray is <3, I like having discs.


----------



## Id (Aug 7, 2008)

Why is 360 gpu considered better then the PS3 again? Is it because of the unified architecture (512 of ram)? 

I mean the down part of the PS3 is getting used to programming for the cell processor and having to work with split memory for ram and video. But I read somewhere it can grab some of the ram to the way a pc does. 

Yeah so why is the 360’s gpu better then the PS3s?


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well in theory, the way the RAM is set up for the PS3 is actually really good. The main issue is when it comes to multiplatform games. That's mainly the reason why the PS3 version gets the shaft. It will most likely change next year. I do think Sony should have went for a straight 512 for the CPU though, they did end up cutting alot from the prototype iirc.
> 
> I am excited to see when Sony finally gets around to fully utilizing their shit. It was kinda like this on the PS2, but the PS2 didn't cost 600 bucks D:



i saw some activision article claming that its hard to get the full power of the ps3 and no game has done that yet  so yeah in time it shall get better. exactly like the ps2 the graphics became really amazing, the obvious example being RE4


----------



## Id (Aug 7, 2008)

RE4, GoW 2, MGS3, ZoE, GT A Speck . Graphics still look sweet by todays standards... unless you have a pimped Tri Sli gtx 280, with a quad core cpu and over 4 gigs of ram.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 7, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well not complicated, just different and I have only heard of EA announcing that. SE will also be doing that I guess for FF, but is the PS3 also getting some of the 360 only titles?
> 
> My cousin was joking that by the time they fully take advantage of blue ray, M$ will announce the blue ray addon. Which will sell for 360 users and other people who would rather get the addon versus a PS3.
> *
> The PS3 will outlive the 360 though imo.*




Games make a system live, not tech. Everyone should remember this.

@ID

The ram is not split like it is on the Ps3 and it has more pipelines as well.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2008)

Id said:


> RE4, GoW 2, MGS3, ZoE, GT A Speck . Graphics still look sweet by todays standards... unless you have a pimped Tri Sli gtx 280, with a quad core cpu and over 4 gigs of ram.



you still cant run crysis proper with that


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 7, 2008)

vault023 said:


> you still cant run crysis proper with that


Crysis is overrated.


----------



## Id (Aug 7, 2008)

vault023 said:


> you still cant run crysis proper with that



That is just wrong on so many levels. Sucks for those who want 16X AA and AF @ 2400 x 1600 resolution at a solid 60 frames per second!


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2008)

@nariko but the fact still remains 

adding more insult to injury the game was depowered ID


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 7, 2008)

vault023 said:


> @nariko but the fact still remains
> 
> adding more insult to injury the game was depowered ID


That particular fact doesn't matter because it just shows that there is a really small group of people that care about graphics as the game sold horrible.

What good are the graphics if nobody can run them? What good are the graphics if the rest of the game is not up to the par with that exact same quality? 

The fact that Crysis's sales were pathetic for such a "great" game is the proof of that.


----------



## Id (Aug 7, 2008)

The topic of the day is graphics.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> That particular fact doesn't matter because it just shows that there is a really small group of people that care about graphics as the game sold horrible.
> 
> What good are the graphics if nobody can run them? What good are the graphics if the rest of the game is not up to the par with that exact same quality?
> 
> The fact that Crysis's sales were pathetic for such a "great" game is the proof of that.



the game is definitely ahead of its time  they should have made it for either xbox or ps3 not PC since it needs really high end processing power and graphics card 

so its crytek's fault


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> That particular fact doesn't matter because it just shows that there is a really small group of people that care about graphics as the game sold horrible.
> 
> What good are the graphics if nobody can run them? What good are the graphics if the rest of the game is not up to the par with that exact same quality?
> 
> The fact that Crysis's sales were pathetic for such a "great" game is the proof of that.



Most PC games these days sell pretty badly compared to console games.  still crysis is awesome and sales don't change a game's awesome factor unless your a sheep


----------



## Dan (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if *Xenogears* and *Einhander* in the Japanese PSN Store can be acquired in English


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2008)

Bioshock trailer on IGN. 



I think it's the highest rated game on the Xbox so far, so it's good for it to be coming to a system I own.. doesn't look as pretty as some of the recent Playstation games but that's to be expected, I plan to buy this one straight away unless it's premium priced again.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2008)

Choco cake in 5 minutes?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2008)

Well the thing with bluray is that its just more data. I'd rather have a terrabyte hd with bluray quality movies on it.

Plus you don't have to worry about the disc getting fucked up D:

I don't think anyone can really say the 360's GPU is better. It's just easier to fully utilize I guess?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 7, 2008)

^ Actually by the tech sheet the GPU on 360 is better.


----------



## Id (Aug 7, 2008)

I read a few things, for one the 360 gpu is better, and its cpu is easier for easier to get the most out of since its using proven technology. Then it goes on with Cell, not being that good for games to begin with.

If that was true, then by that logic 360 gpu/cpu combo would get the best results in most games. Yet for the most part games quality where neck to neck (GTA4, CoD4), only recently has the PS3 begin to edge out on some titles. And the recent exclusives are really showing of the hardware’s capabilities (Uncharted, MGS4, GT5, Killzone 2). 

I think its safe to say, that M$ & Nintendo will bring out their next gen consoles before the Sony.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 8, 2008)

There was some Forbes article flying around recently, where company men were all saying it's very early to think about new consoles releasing. 2012-2018 was one of the predictions and I think Sony will come out around halfway that. As for the tech talk, the PS3 is simply a more capable piece of hardware due to the Cell, which will be around for a long time. STI didn't spend near half a billion on it for nothing.


----------



## Segan (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, just...wow. Especially the second pic.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 8, 2008)

^They've been posted twice in this thread already.


----------



## Segan (Aug 8, 2008)

Ignore the previous posts then and look at mine


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 8, 2008)

UK/EU guys who shop at Play.com - there's a promo on right now, £25 for two platinum games or movies - or you can purchase individual platinum titles for £14.99.. good news for me, this is the kind of thing I'd been waiting for to get the popular titles. 



In other news: The CEO of Activision has confirmed . 

Also apparently there's a new Ratchet and Clank headed our way for Autumn '09, according to a message that pops up when you complete the R&C: Quest for Booty game. 

And finally, MGS4 has reached its 4 million shipment milestone. I don't think it's actually that far away from GTA IV... :/


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> Wow, just...wow. Especially the second pic.


Hopefully this game won't turn out to be a half terrible movie with a Simon Says twist of interactivity to it.


----------



## Akira (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone got any idea what kind of game Heavy Rain is?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 8, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Anyone got any idea what kind of game Heavy Rain is?


I believe the developer considered their previous game, Fahrenheit/Indigo Prophecy, to be more of an "interactive movie" than a videogame.  If they are continuing down that path, then you can probably expect it to play like a more modern adventure game with much of the focus on characters and story.  Hopefully we get more puzzles this time around, but there will surely be plenty of cutscenes.

As far as what the game is about I don't think they have publicly revealed any solid information yet.


----------



## Akira (Aug 8, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I believe the developer considered their previous game, Fahrenheit/Indigo Prophecy, to be more of an "interactive movie" than a videogame.  If they are continuing down that path, then you can probably expect it to *play like a more modern adventure game with much of the focus on characters and story.*  Hopefully we get more puzzles this time around, but there will surely be plenty of cutscenes.
> 
> As far as what the game is about I don't think they have publicly revealed any solid information yet.



My anticipation is now over 9000...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 8, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Hopefully this game won't turn out to be a half terrible movie with a Simon Says twist of interactivity to it.


When you say 'hopefully' it really means nothing since you won't be playing it.


Fenrir said:


> Anyone got any idea what kind of game Heavy Rain is?


I never played Fahrenheit but I imagine it'd be similar to that. I reckon it'll be a sort of noir-ish mystery game. Sounded interesting enough from the interview I'll say.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 8, 2008)

Can anybody reccomend a good headset?

And which Greatest Hit should I get, Uncharted or Warhawk?


----------



## Akira (Aug 8, 2008)

Uncharted.


Warhawk has more lasting appeal, but Uncharted is just a better game in every other aspect.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 8, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> When you say 'hopefully' it really means nothing since you won't be playing it.


Uh huh and I bet the graphics in Heavy Rain are _so_ good that they have already earned your pre-order eh?

Why the hell wouldn't I play Heavy Rain?  I thoroughly enjoyed the good half of Fahrenheit, so I simply hope that this time around they spend the time they need to fully develop a satisfying story and memorable characters throughout the entirety of the game.


Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> And which Greatest Hit should I get, Uncharted or Warhawk?


You couldn't go wrong with either, but generally a solid multiplayer game would last you longer than a game like Uncharted.  I would say get both if possible, but go with whatever you feel you are in need of atm a singleplayer or multiplayer game.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 8, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Uh huh and I bet the graphics in Heavy Rain are _so_ good that they have already earned your pre-order eh?


You would think. But only time will tell if it turns out to be more technically impressive than something like Killzone 2, which probably _will_ garner some interest from my side. But it's obviously a drastically different game, where aurals and visuals aren't showcased like they are in KZ2 or as important to the experience.(in my opinion)



Stumpy said:


> *Why the hell wouldn't I play Heavy Rain?*  I thoroughly enjoyed the good half of Fahrenheit, so I simply hope that this time around they spend the time they need to fully develop a satisfying story and memorable characters throughout the entirety of the game.


Because according to you, you don't have a PS3 or any console for that matter.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> You would think. But only time will tell if it turns out to be more technically impressive than something like Killzone 2, which probably _will_ garner some interest from my side. But it's obviously a drastically different game, where aurals and visuals aren't showcased like they are in KZ2 or as important to the experience.(in my opinion)
> 
> 
> *Because according to you, you don't have a PS3 or any console for that matter.*



Friends house? It's how i played halo 1.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 8, 2008)

I have my dual shock 3


----------



## eD (Aug 8, 2008)

I got my 80gb PS3 recently... and it is awesome. 

Wii, you will not be forgotten.

btw, how cna i get my ipod music to the ps3?
i've tried connecting my ipod directly to it and it doesn't seem to work


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 8, 2008)

eD said:


> I got my 80gb PS3 recently... and it is awesome.
> 
> Wii, you will not be forgotten.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can.. not 100% sure though.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 8, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Because according to you, you don't have a PS3 or any console for that matter.


I have no problems with owning any of the consoles.  Just because I don't own a PS3 right now doesn't mean I will never own one.


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 8, 2008)

eD said:


> I got my 80gb PS3 recently... and it is awesome.
> 
> Wii, you will not be forgotten.
> 
> ...



I haven't done it in a while(I use memory sticks), but if I remember correctly:

1) Connect the Ipod via USB.
2) Go to Music on the XMB.
3) Highlight your IPOD.
4) Click  Triangle and "display all" .
5) You should see a bunch of folders with your music in them.
6) Triangle and "Copy".


----------



## Segan (Aug 9, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I have no problems with owning any of the consoles.  Just because I don't own a PS3 right now doesn't mean I will never own one.


Weeeell....there's just one problem.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Friends house? It's how i played halo 1.


What, you tell your mate to buy this or that game so you can play it lol? Besides I personally wouldn't enjoy playing and completing a single-player mystery game at someone else's place, sounds a bit weird. 



Stumpy said:


> I have no problems with owning any of the consoles.  Just because I don't own a PS3 right now doesn't mean I will never own one.


Fair enough, you must have intentions to buy one otherwise it is a bit odd hoping a game _won't_ be bad that you'll never own or rent.

The 80GB PS3 is coming out August 29th, replacing the 40GB for £299.99. Sony need to come with a £199.99 price tag to get any sort of consumer attention.


----------



## Segan (Aug 9, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> What, you tell your mate to buy this or that game so you can play it lol? Besides I personally wouldn't enjoy playing and completing a single-player mystery game at someone else's place, sounds a bit weird.
> 
> 
> Fair enough, you must have intentions to buy one otherwise it is a bit odd hoping a game _won't_ be bad that you'll never own or rent.
> ...


No. It would take Sony way too long to compensate for the losses made by the price cut.

What they need is to bring out first-class first and second party games.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ignoring their financial position, I think a price cut is definitely needed to garner real sales. I don't think top games can do *that* much more for significantly increasing the install base, you can't just ignore price-points to penetrate 'new' markets and shift consoles. Let's face it, it's still the same price as the launch price of the PS2. The mass market will buy mediocre material if it's relatively inexpensive. [see: Wii mini-games]


----------



## Segan (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, IF there's gonna be a price-cut, it's probably be gonna in the later half of 2009 once the PS3 isn't so wonky anymore, if anything.

Right now, they need exclusives to sell PS3 anyway.

Edit: Does anyone know if Bioshock had subtitles?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> *What, you tell your mate to buy this or that game so you can play it lol? Besides I personally wouldn't enjoy playing and completing a single-player mystery game at someone else's place, sounds a bit weird. *
> 
> 
> Fair enough, you must have intentions to buy one otherwise it is a bit odd hoping a game _won't_ be bad that you'll never own or rent.
> ...



Well i got two gamer friends and while they don't play/own nearly as many games as me sometimes i don't own one due to money problems and play there copy.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 9, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Fair enough, you must have intentions to buy one otherwise it is a bit odd hoping a game _won't_ be bad that you'll never own or rent.


I really don't feel it is odd to hope that any and all games out there are "good".  Videogames are videogames no matter what you are playing them on.  Why should a platform be anything other than a price barrier?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, there are other barriers (space, for one) except price but that's a big one itself, one that I'm unwilling to climb over to be honest. But I think it really is odd to voice your hope (on a forum as well) for a game to be 'good' that you think you'll never play; I'm at best indifferent, but even then the idea of a plethora of great games coming out that I'll never really get to play isn't exactly pleasant.


----------



## Id (Aug 9, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Can anybody reccomend a good headset?



I have the wired head set by logic tech. Works fine so far


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 9, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Can anybody reccomend a good headset?


Wait for the official Playstation 3 headset that will be bundled with Socom: Confrontation. It has a mute button, which will be useful.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 9, 2008)

LBP Trailer at amazon: Subs Stream


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 10, 2008)

Was that a Sonic-alike sackboy? If not, I hope you can make one somehow.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 10, 2008)

Who's getting madden?


----------



## Segan (Aug 10, 2008)

Not many outside of the US, I guess. I certainly am not getting this.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2008)

Not me, that's for sure.


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 10, 2008)

I probably won't be getting a single sports game for PS3... ever.. unless you count Motorstorm.


----------



## Id (Aug 11, 2008)

I just bought Call of Duty 4, holy shit this game is real good.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 11, 2008)

I might get madden if lots of my friends do, just because it's fun to play around with them, but otherwise I'll probably just stick to real football.


----------



## speedstar (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi my ps3 isnt reading my disks (any type cds, dvds, games, etc..). So does anyone have a suggestion on how I can fix the problem myself or will I have to send it in to Sony for tech support.  Little Big Planet will be here soon and if I can't play it, I will be one unhappy camper, so anyone please help. Thanks.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 11, 2008)

speedstar said:


> Hi my ps3 isnt reading my disks (any type cds, dvds, games, etc..). So does anyone have a suggestion on how I can fix the problem myself or will I have to send it in to Sony for tech support.  Little Big Planet will be here soon and if I can't play it, I will be one unhappy camper, so anyone please help. Thanks.



Sounds like your drive is fucked.  You can't fix it yourself unless you have the replacement parts, so you better send it in before October comes along.  I hear the turnaround time is pretty fast for service though.


----------



## speedstar (Aug 11, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Sounds like your drive is fucked.  You can't fix it yourself unless you have the replacement parts, so you better send it in before October comes along.  I hear the turnaround time is pretty fast for service though.




Ok but it should'nt be fucked lol, I havent played it since last XMAS and I just tried to play a game yesterday... *sigh*.. ok so do you think I will have to pay or is it free with the warranty but no receipt?


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

for that long not playing it  wow


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 11, 2008)

speedstar said:


> Ok but it should'nt be fucked lol, I havent played it since last XMAS and I just tried to play a game yesterday... *sigh*.. ok so do you think I will have to pay or is it free with the warranty but no receipt?



Wow.  See, it's punishing you for not playing it for so long.  As for paying, maybe, maybe not.  You'll have to ask the Sony reps on the phone.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 12, 2008)

speedstar said:


> Ok but it should'nt be fucked lol, I havent played it since last XMAS and I just tried to play a game yesterday... *sigh*.. ok so do you think I will have to pay or is it free with the warranty but no receipt?


Do you live in the UK? The same thing happened to me a few weeks ago. If you're still being covered by the warranty, the replacement will be free of charge.


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2008)

That's the reason why I keep my PS3 in the original case in my closet, if I'm not playing on it for a longer period of time.

There's also that synthetic cover that comes with a new console of PS3, I always make sure to cover the PS3 with it.


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 12, 2008)

Do you think there might be a dust build up? Perhaps on the lenses?


----------



## speedstar (Aug 12, 2008)

@ Vault023 - My mom was "using it" lol

@ DonkeyShow - I wil deff ask

@ Undercovermc - I live in the US

@ Segan - Ill use the synthetic cover when i get the ps3 repaired

@ Nakiro - Could be dust


----------



## Id (Aug 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> That's the reason why I keep my PS3 in the original case in my closet, if I'm not playing on it for a longer period of time.
> 
> There's also that synthetic cover that comes with a new console of PS3, I always make sure to cover the PS3 with it.



their is a cover, I didn't get one


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2008)

speedstar said:


> @ Vault023 - My mom was "using it" lol
> 
> @ DonkeyShow - I wil deff ask
> 
> ...



what  

using it for what


----------



## speedstar (Aug 13, 2008)

"using it" aka took it away due to my lil bros bad grades


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 13, 2008)

*Sony cancelled the transferrability of shows recorded on PlayTV*





> PlayStation 3 PlayTV is Non-Transferable After All
> 
> When we heard that PS3 PlayTV DVR recordings would be transferable to PSPs and PCs, we we're absolutely thrilled, proclaiming, "For the first time in a long time, we want to grab Sony and kiss them square on the lips." Well put away the Binaca, because Sony has taken back their promise for undisclosed reasons. Now recordings will not be transferable between systems, and HD recording has been nixed for the moment, too (but presumably coming back after launch). So what's left to look forward to with PlayTV? The PS3 combined with the PSP will still allow streaming of PlayTV signals/content. [Eurogamer]



I thought this was one of the coolest "media center" aspects Sony was implementing, and was a valid upcoming feather in the cap of PS3 owners.

WTF, Sony?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 13, 2008)

Shouldn't this be in the PS3 thread?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 13, 2008)

Sony loves to shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2008)

What the fuck? Who gives a shit about this stupid feature.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 14, 2008)

There's a whole PS3 thread for this.. but I wasn't planning on putting my PlayTV recordings anywhere else but storage in the first place. Wasn't about to play my recordings on an old 16" monitor instead of a 40" 1080p. I sort of knew it wouldn't record HD signals anyway, but they might implement that later on with updates.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 14, 2008)

*July 2008 NPD Results*

PS3 again outsold the Xbox 360.



> *HW*
> DS 608k
> Wii 555k
> Playstation 3 225k
> ...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 14, 2008)

PS3 FTW


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2008)

Yea PS3 sold some good hardware, microsoft must be fixing the RROD issues 

However, the software side is not looking good


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yea PS3 sold some good hardware, *microsoft must be fixing the RROD issues *
> 
> However, the software side is not looking good



You stole that joke! 

I hear BETA for R2 multiplayer is going to start soon.


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 15, 2008)

Wut about SC4  for ps3???


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2008)

Sketchy said:


> Wut about SC4  for ps3???


That's multiplatform.

Sony made a turnaround, but it's far from being successful. Multiplatform titles won't help the PS3's success much.


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 15, 2008)

Segan said:


> That's multiplatform.
> 
> Sony made a turnaround, but it's far from being successful. Multiplatform titles won't help the PS3's success much.



I know it's multiplatform . But the ps3 own the xbox360 anyway .


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 15, 2008)

Don't worry folks.  It's being moved right now.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sony's hardware and software won't see any big increases until they pick up the ball and drop the price of their system. At least they posted a profit in the first quarter of this year, but for that to stay and increase they'll need strong software which they've got coming at the end of this year.. with a cheaper system they can make a tidy sum.


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2008)

The weird thing is that the PS3 console has sold slightly more than 360 hardware, but is totally falling behind the software sales.


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 15, 2008)

Segan said:


> The weird thing is that the PS3 console has sold slightly more than 360 hardware, but is totally falling behind the software sales.




To put it in onther words....you need to buy more games !!!


.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2008)

People are buying pS3 for blu ray maybe?


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> People are buying pS3 for blu ray maybe?


Maybe, but I doubt it somewhat.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2008)

Then why is the software sales low?


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Then why is the software sales low?


Point taken.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Aug 15, 2008)

Games are too expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 15, 2008)

Segan said:


> The weird thing is that the PS3 console has sold slightly more than 360 hardware, but is totally falling behind the software sales.



Well the obvious explanations would be: the Xbox was out a year and a bit before the PS3 so current weekly hardware sales _should_ be in favour of the PS3, which would be far more obvious if both systems were a similar price. Also the earlier launch date makes for a significantly larger install base. Therefore it seems multiplatform games usually sell the most (by quite a margin) on the Xbox. Of course the 360 pretty much loses out on Japan's market, but Japanese games are almost completely different to everyone else's and the PS3 is still doing terribly over there.


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Well the obvious explanations would be: the Xbox was out a year and a bit before the PS3 so current weekly hardware sales _should_ be in favour of the PS3, which would be far more obvious if both systems were a similar price. Also the earlier launch date makes for a significantly larger install base. Therefore it seems multiplatform games usually sell the most (by quite a margin) on the Xbox. Of course the 360 pretty much loses out on Japan's market, but Japanese games are almost completely different to everyone else's.


Sounds also plausible.



*Some news I found at google:*

[conspiration]Sony purposefully holding back PS3 stocks?[/conspiration]
actual thread

360 obliterates PS3 this week in Japan (due to Tales of Vesperia)
Source

I hope Sony realizes that they are in need of JRPGs.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 15, 2008)

The 'Pure' demo is coming this September. I remember it from that tasty CG trailer, should be a decent play.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Home will be locked according to console region*



> With the release of the new Home beta, we now have a much clearer idea of how these region restrictions, that we discovered at E3, are being implemented. *It seems that the client reacts to your console's native region, locking you out of any Home servers that don't match it.* That means that if you're a UK gamer who imported from the US, you'll be spending all of your time with Americans inside Home. If you imported from Japan ... well, you can guess where that's headed.
> 
> What we find bizarre is that it's such a strict lock-out, and that you're not given any degree of choice in the matter. It seems so weird that anyone can access any region's PSN Store, but not the online social networking hub. We can only assume that similar restrictions as on the store will be made for purchasing within Home. That is to say, if you're a UK credit card owner you won't be able to spend anything in the US Home without some jiggery pokery.
> 
> Obviously, this all makes sense to Sony. Home is meant to be a big income generator for them; mostly through advertising. They want the most appropriate eyes to see these adverts in order to maximise the "click through" rate. There's no point advertising Mountain Dew to a UK citizen, for example. But console-specific region locking is not the answer. At the very least, set up an IP location check or, god forbid, give people a choice.



I hope no-one imported from Asia lol.


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2008)

And here I thought, Sony learned its lesson.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 15, 2008)

I...bought my PS3 in Hong Kong ,and I live in UK. F**K...I know chinese, but I hate how the typing works for chinese on ps3. 
And I thought Home is gonna be great. What's the point of having Home now when I won't be able to have a proper conversation with anyone.


----------



## ZE (Aug 15, 2008)

Has anyone heard of a secret game sony is developing that is said to be revolutionary? For more information:

I was reading a local game magazine the other day and they wrote sony let them see a secret game during this years E3 that blew them away. That magazine is very neutral so I have no reason to suspect them, so after reading that I searched and found those rumours on gamespot and some other sites.


----------



## Vasp (Aug 15, 2008)

I own a PS3 and am a Sony fan. But the last few games they promised as being super amazing and ground breaking... well... let's just say they didn't deliver.

I'm gonna be cautious and skeptical until something more concrete is revealed.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sony Secret game...hmm...

Sony VS. Microsoft

360 xbox's gets smashed up. - Gold Trophy obtained -


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL. Personally I don't care between hate between sony and microsoft. Microsoft has Windows vista and such, the 360, and sony has ps3 and their TV's, dvd players, TV',s and all sorts of junk.

I actually hope you guys don't get your hopes up too high for KIllzone 2. The first game was horrible . Great graphics doesn't= great game. But we shall see. I personally won't care which has greater sales once I get a PS3 either this chirstmas or my birthday ( december 4).

OVerall PS3 is significantly behind 360, and Wii is just LOL. Wii is cheap so yea.

Also like crazymtf suggested, many people bought PS3 for the blu ray capabilities. Back when blu ray first came out, the players were pretty expensive, and even now, a PS3 is the best deal for a blue ray player because it also double as playing games ( duh) and a regular next gen gaming console with online capabilities.


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 15, 2008)

October is going to be the best gaming month in a long time to come.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 15, 2008)

Dear god people over at Game spot are idiots they already said it wasnt Heavy Rain and it wasnt MAG but people kept insisting that it was they also said it was a new IP which means its not from any other game that we have played before


----------



## Id (Aug 16, 2008)

You buy a system that accommodates our needs. True, graphically the cell was hyped up, and has not really delivered anything the 360 could come close to meet (so far). The true exclusives are on the minimal for both consoles. And the lack to deliver true backward compatibility with PS2/PS1 leaves me bitter.

However, a dvd upscaler, Blu Ray player, freedom to upgrade my hard rive, wireless connection, and the few exclusives that actually matter to me (MGS4, GTA4, GT5, God of War). That’s the reason, why Sony gets my $500.00 investment. Since these are games and functions that I make use off. 

The only reason, I would want to buy a 360 would be to play Gears of War, and its on the PC. I just need to add some more ram, and a new graphics card (hd4850 ) and it’s a done deal. He look my PC  will delivers better graphics then either 360 or PS3 for less the $200.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 16, 2008)

Holy shit!!!


			
				Famitsu PS3 - Special DKS3713 Report! said:
			
		

> Okay, looks like the issue due to be released on Tuesday has leaked in certain stores in Japan. Someone on 2ch has gotten a hold of the mag but info is still trickling in. Here's what we know so far:
> 
> - The FFXIII demo disc included with FFVIIACC will be a PS3 disc, it's not on a standard blu-ray movie disc. This is good news for people with Euro PS3s, since it'll probably mean the demo will work even if the movie is region locked.
> 
> ...


----------



## Athrum (Aug 16, 2008)

If the demo really is longer than 90mins i really hope the real game aims to around 100h of gameplay xD kinda like FFXII


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> People are buying pS3 for blu ray maybe?



That could be taken into consideration, but I think ppl don't buy the ps3 to use it as a standalone blu-ray player, it's far to ugly and big for that !


----------



## Segan (Aug 16, 2008)

Sketchy said:


> That could be taken into consideration, but I think ppl don't buy the ps2 to use it as a standalone blu-ray player, it's far to ugly and big for that !


Not only that, it can't play Blu-ray to start with.


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 16, 2008)

Why change my quote !!!???


----------



## Segan (Aug 16, 2008)

Sketchy said:


> Why change my quote !!!???


I didn't change your quote.

You edited your post


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 16, 2008)

Segan said:


> I didn't change your quote.
> 
> You edited your post



No way...there is no "last edited by...." sign under it .


----------



## Segan (Aug 16, 2008)

Sketchy said:


> No way...there is no "last edited by...." sign under it .


If you edit your post one minute after posting it, it won't be counted as an actual edit


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 16, 2008)

Segan said:


> If you edit your post one minute after posting it, it won't be counted as an actual edit



Orly ...so the buttom line is that there is no proof....


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 17, 2008)

Just picked up Uncharted, Ratchet & Clank:TOD, Heavenly Sword & Motorstorm for a cool £50.  Now just for Folklore to go platinum. :/


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 17, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Just picked up Uncharted, Ratchet & Clank:TOD, Heavenly Sword & Motorstorm for a cool ?50.  Now just for Folklore to go platinum. :/


Nice deal, I have to pick up Heavenly Sword soon as well and R&C. Definitely won't get off as cheap as you though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 19, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Nice deal, I have to pick up Heavenly Sword soon as well and R&C. Definitely won't get off as cheap as you though.



PLAY.COM! R&C and HS are both plat, so you can get them both for ?25.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 20, 2008)

New Killzone 2 MP video.. stunning. 

nunally

The Sony conference is on today, 4pm GMT.. that's Eastern American 11AM I think. They're showing new Heavy Rain footage for sure, and a new LBP showing along with Singstar.


----------



## Akira (Aug 20, 2008)

^Looks fantastic. Anyone got an idea of how many players K2 will support online?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't know if it's been announced, at least I don't know anyway. I came across this, interesting MP details. It was released a month ago but I must have missed it.



> A new badge system will allow users to mix and match abilities into primary and secondary spots to complement their play style. This keeps multiplayer fresh without having to adhere to a rigid class system. The primary badge defines the main role of the player character, as well as its outward appearance, while the secondary badge serves as a complementary ability that enhances the main role.
> 
> Here's the entire list of all Killzone 2 badges.
> 
> ...



I think we saw all or most of these characters in the trailer, it's looking good. It's a February '09 release right?


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2008)

I think I see a potential problem with the medic's secondary ability. If you can't control which player is getting the health pack, just anybody could grab it even if they don't necessarily need it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 20, 2008)

Another vid has surfaced from the Leipzig GC. 



No sound.  This just looks too fecking nice not to buy. 

And a new gameplay video of *LBP*. Pretty cool level.



Edit: And a *Resistance 2* gameplay vid!


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 20, 2008)

Heavy Rain looks so amazing D:

Chapter 404


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2008)

Heavy Rain looks incredibly awesome.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 20, 2008)

New 160 gb at 499 in November. Non BC 80 gb at 399 coming too. Although my sister in law saw them already at best buy(the 399 ps3). Will the BC 80gb stay at 499 or be discontinued or be at 399 too?


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 20, 2008)

~


----------



## Athrum (Aug 21, 2008)

At first i wasnt that thrilled about LBP but now the game seems really funny  i think i'll give it a try.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 21, 2008)

160GB for $499.99?
That's a steal

Can someone explain Heavy Rain?
I haven't been following it.

And I feel the same way about LBP.
Finally a platformer with replay value.


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> 160GB for $499.99?
> That's a steal
> 
> Can someone explain Heavy Rain?
> ...


If I recall correctly, it's from the developers of Fahrenheit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 21, 2008)

Heavy Rain will probably be a niche game, like Segan said it's from the same guys who did Fahrenheit (or Indigo Prophecy, to the NA lot). David Cage was saying something like 'this will be a game without guns, cars, puzzles or interfaces' instead focusing on the story and relying on the decision-making and emotional aspect of the game to carry it through. Sounds interesting at least, but it's set for a late '09 release so there's a lot more time for them to tell us about it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 21, 2008)

Who caught the 'Pure' gameplay tricks montage video? It's laughably zero-gravitily floaty.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 21, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Who caught the 'Pure' gameplay tricks montage video? It's laughably zero-gravitily floaty.


 

oooooh man, this is awesome. i am totally loving it.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 21, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Heavy Rain will probably be a niche game, like Segan said it's from the same guys who did Fahrenheit (or Indigo Prophecy, to the NA lot). David Cage was saying something like 'this will be a game without guns, cars, puzzles or interfaces' instead focusing on the story and relying on the decision-making and emotional aspect of the game to carry it through. Sounds interesting at least, but it's set for a late '09 release so there's a lot more time for them to tell us about it.



Sounds messy


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 21, 2008)

New info coming in from GC. 

We’re seeing a closed demo of Heavy Rain: Origami Killer at Games Convention. Quantic’s David Cage is walking us through a huge part of the game that continues on from and includes scenes from yesterday’s video demonstration.

After the drop.

By Mike Bowden


*First Cage has told us that you only control the head and shoulders on the character, you just press a button to move forwards.*
The main character is investigating a series of disappearances and is going to the house of a taxidermist - hence the birds hanging in the ceiling in the video footage.
Everything in the game is context sensitive, we are told.
“Everything in the interface is design for emotion, to make you feel what your character feels,” said Cage.
Then we’re shown some plot: your character finds some burnt clothes on the fireplace, she goes upstairs; floorboards are creaking. She smells something nasty. She turns, opens a door and finds a woman’s body in a bath tub.
We are then told that the protagonist is in fact a journalist who is on the hunt for a story and after she inspects the house some more, she finds dead women strewn about the place stuffed like animals.
 All of a sudden the killer comes back. He’s this ugly, fat guy. She can’t get out, she’s trapped in the house.
 Then the game goes into split-screen: him advancing, her creeping around the house trying not to get caught. The killer then simply sits down and watches TV. Your character manages to get outside, escaping through the garage. She gets on a motorbike, and speeds off.
 *More feature description now: you can use the Sixaxis to open windows and look through keyholes. In fact, everything you see “in the set” is interactive. You can sit anywhere, turn on the TV, open all the doors in the house - which incidentally was created by an architect who is part of the development team.*
 We then see that self same scenario but showed differently. Instead of creeping in order not to be heard when the killer is in the house, she runs, thus making noise. The killer hears the creaking floorboard and reaches for a knife.
 He finds her and tries to stab her on the bed. You use QTEs to avoid attacks.
 She falls down the stairs. “I’m the big bad wolf,” howls the man. She tries to open the window. He chases her round the kitchen table.
 Your character manages to get out to the garage after running through the house. You again get on your bike and drive off. The killer walk back into the house and you hear a gun shot. End of the demo. Still more to come from Cage.
 Cage tells us you can use chainsaws and screwdriver to kill him. He could get arrested etc. Loads of possibilities. *There are over 60 scenes like this*, he says.
 “This is not GTA,” says Cage in a short Q&A. “This is not an open world”
 That’s it. We’re exhausted. That. Was. Awesome.

Cage also said a demo will be released, but honestly I don't know how that'd work. I wouldn't want to play something in the middle of the story anyway, nor would I want to spoil the introduction personally.


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2008)

Chainsaw and screwdriver to kill the murderer? Sounds awesome


----------



## Jotun (Aug 21, 2008)

Actually not very impressed from what I have seen of Heavy Rain.

Killzone 2 lighting effects are fucking sweet though. That really got me, just alot of grey with the art direction that turns me off.


----------



## Id (Aug 21, 2008)

CoD4 servers are acting up, time pop in mgs4.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 21, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Actually not very impressed from what I have seen of Heavy Rain.
> 
> Killzone 2 lighting effects are fucking sweet though. That really got me, just alot of grey with the art direction that turns me off.



What don't you like about Heavy Rain then? I think the concepts are original enough to be interesting and technically it's seemingly faultless. KZ2 looks fantastic, grayscale isn't my favourite either but it contrasts pretty well with the red baddies (forgot what they're called) and the explosions and whatnot. 

One thing about LBP I'm not liking at all is the fact that you can only put in pictures from a PSEye. It's not a huge deal but the small things can often play an unforeseen big part in the experience.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2008)

Heavy rain looks awesome. Killzone 2 is still meh.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 21, 2008)

Id said:


> CoD4 servers are acting up, time pop in mgs4.


 
i've been having problems with online gaming of COD4 for the last few weeks now. i try it everyday, no change at all. this sucks. i started thinking of buying new game since i cant play COD4 online.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 21, 2008)

Heavy Rain's concept seems cool, but whenever I see footage of it...

I think it's one of those games you have to play to appreciate.

I wonder how extensive the Tutorial is going to be for LBP


----------



## Akira (Aug 21, 2008)

^I'll try this out, I want to see how many more nails they can put in the Star Wars coffin


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 21, 2008)

This new  looks neat


----------



## Setoshi (Aug 21, 2008)

^Haha, Mario Kart fused with soccer?


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 21, 2008)

Something like that


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2008)

setoshi said:


> ^Haha, Mario Kart fused with football?



yeah it seems like it


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> ^I'll try this out, I want to see how many more nails they can put in the Star Wars coffin



Well let's see. Jedi Knight 1-3 were great. Forced unleashed looks like the next gen version of that. So i'd go with thumps up. 

*After playing it* 

Yeah i'm buying it. Not even a huge star wars fan but game will be fun.


----------



## Akira (Aug 21, 2008)

I was actually referring to the movies, I really liked the Jedi Knight games (even though Jedi Academy's single player was a bit meh). I just don't buy the apprentice as a decent character since he doesn't seem to have any redeeming or remotely interesting character traits despite being a "badass"(which is getting a little boring nowadays)and I think the story will just make Darth Vader more Hayden Christensen and less James Earl Jones if you know what I mean. 


In fairness, my main problem with it is that they have tried to intergrate the game inbetween episodes 3-4 using a cast of seemingly forgettable characters and an awful protagonist.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2008)

Actually from people who read all these books *So many * they said the game has a damn good story so kinda hyped up for that. But just playing a badass jedi is all I care about


----------



## Athrum (Aug 22, 2008)

There is no price cut but they're giving us bigger hdd for less money, so that almost counts as a price cut.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2008)

^ You can get a 160gig HDD for 30 to 40 bucks roughly.


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2008)

^Where would you get one for that price? HDDs pretty much start at £80 here, let alone 160gb ones.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> ^Where would you get one for that price? HDDs pretty much start at ?80 here, let alone 160gb ones.






though of course this is only for Americans. They do not ship out o the country.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> ^Where would you get one for that price? HDDs pretty much start at ?80 here, let alone 160gb ones.



QFT. In Portugal they aren't cheap either


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2008)

Let the uncanny valley stand as it is. When I look at Emily's attempt to overcome this, the result is practically a waste in my eyes.

Might as well make a live action movie, it will look more authentic than anything else.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I don't know if you saw the 'Origami Killer' tech demo they released in '06. She looks leaps and bounds better now than then, with the eyes bulging out of their sockets and just plain weird looking mouth.



The current model still doesn't live up to their claims.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like Mirror's Edge is timed exclusive for the PS3.


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2008)

I doubt that...


----------



## Dan (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not even buying Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 23, 2008)

I think i'll spend some money on it, but with LPB coming out at the end of October here i think it will be 2009 when i play Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 23, 2008)

Mirror's Edge Little Big Planet and Spore are the main games I'm waiting for this year. I'm probably forgetting some, but I intend to pick up Mirror's Edge. I'll probably check out reviews for it first, or I'll rent it before buying. I highly doubt it's coming out before the 360 or PC versions though.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2008)

Mirriors edge looks awesome.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 24, 2008)

Im also waiting for Resistance 2...oh man there goes my paycheck xD


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 24, 2008)

PlayStation Home 100% guaranteed to be released in 2008


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 24, 2008)

Home seems great and all, but it still seems like an overly complicated way to meet friends and other people online when trying to play other games. Of course I haven't looked into it very much, so I've probably misjudged it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Looks like Mirror's Edge is timed exclusive for the PS3.







> EA “Mirror’s Edge will not be a Timed Exclusive for PS3″




"I think I have a much higher IQ than you do."


~Ssj3_goku


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2008)

SS3 to the rescue!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hideo Kojima: The Kikizo Interview 2008*

*Hideo Kojima: The Kikizo Interview 2008*
*
We sit down for a rare discussion with the idolised creator of the Metal Gear Solid series, to reflect on MGS4 and find out what happens next for Kojima Productions.*

By Adam Doree, August 24, 2008

This interview contains no MGS4 plot spoilers.

My high point of the last week was probably interviewing Hideo Kojima. He's not an easy man to get an audience with these days, and his time is too precious for mere mortals like me to be wasting. So when we finally got confirmation that we would be meeting him for a half hour interview, we started preparing - and when it came down to it, asked only the burning questions we've really wanted answers to for some time.

Kojima-san, who turns 45 today, is arguably the single most talked about man in the games industry in 2008. If we look at the biggest brands in gaming right now, we find that Shigeru Miyamoto's perfect platformer for Wii is last year's news, and that the only other consistent 10-scoring game of 2008 is a title associated strongly with Rockstar North and several talented people, rather than one revered creator.



Despite the incredible commercial success of Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots, which has sold over four million copies, Kojima still has a vocal minority of detractors. Our aim for the interview was to explore some of the varied views that exist about his creative endeavours and try to get him talking about what happens next in the series.

Once the enjoyable interview was finished, we were very happy with the points we talked through, and contrary to gossip from some quarters, found that Mr Kojima is still every bit as humble and charming as when we last interviewed him way back in 2001. Having brushed shoulders with him at parties since then, only this week did we finally get to do a proper interview thanks to the fine folk at Konami. And here it is.
________________________________________________


*Kikizo: Mr Kojima, thank you for your time today. I'd like to start by saying, I believe it's your birthday on Sunday, so Happy Birthday for Sunday.*

*Kojima:* [laughs] Thank you!

*Kojima:* 45.

*Kikizo: Obviously, that's not too old. But in Metal Gear Solid 4, we see that Old Snake is now an old man. Do you relate to this older character in any way?*

*Kojima:* Yes. Especially for Metal Gear Solid 4, it was very important. So I deliberately kind of matched myself and Old Snake. This is not just the message to the users, but also a message to the internal development staff as well; we've all been working for quite a long time, and I wanted to show that Hideo Kojima, at 45, still working in the spotlight - I wanted to show that to the staff!



I want users to play and take back some feelings from my games. Snake is, of course, a hero, and it's a very, very rare that a [fictional] hero gets very old or ages - normally in games the hero doesn't age so much. However, I wanted to show that everything in the industry evolves: the games, the platforms, and even the users who used to play my games have all aged, and I wanted to express that in Old Snake. I wanted the users to almost overlap their experience - to say, "I aged, Snake aged" - I wanted to express this feeling in MGS4.

*Kikizo: When you first joined Konami in the mid-80s, some of the initial designs you came up with were ignored, which must have been quite difficult. Now, many years later, you are the top designer at Konami. How did you turn things around over this long time?*

*Kojima:* To elaborate a little bit more, I am now in a position within Konami as one of the members of the board, and it's true that I do have a responsibility, and also respect, within the company. However, when I say as a creator, "I want to create this new game", it's still the same as twenty years ago! People still ask, "will that sell, will that be good?" Nobody really understands whether it would be an instant hit or whatever - I'm not just talking about the top executives, but even the development staff! But that is my challenge, actually. That's what's interesting. They do not understand what they cannot see instantly, so they can't say "that's a great idea" straight away. That's my challenge, and my satisfaction when I present to them, saying I want to create this new thing. And if I get more 'boos' about it - if they say, "no - we don't know what you're talking about!" then this is actually the fun part. 

*Kikizo: With the greatest respect, you told us in 2001 that Metal Gear Solid 2 would be the last MGS title you would work on yourself. You said the same about MGS3, and you are now saying the same about MGS4. Obviously, this is a series that you love and are extremely close to - can you really see yourself - say after another ten years - not having directed a fifth game with a new story angle?*

*Kojima:* [Laughs and nods, as if to acknowledge our point]. Well, that's a difficult question to answer! I say frankly, on a private level, that I always intend to stay true to these statements; I do always say what I actually feel at that time, after each Metal Gear, when I say I am going to move on to the next project. But it's like when Hayao Miyazaki says he is not going to do more, and then always ends up doing it. I think I am kind of in a similar situation; I have ideas other than Metal Gear, and I want to go on to make other new games, but for political, business or technology reasons, there is always a time when I have to return. But I have to say, my feeling hasn't changed; I would like to pass on the Metal Gear series to younger staff members, and then go on to produce the title, and not be so attached to it.



I always want to be in a creative position, where I can concentrate and grow as a creator. I feel if I don't do that, I might as well not be in the industry. But on the other hand, I am looking after and responsible for the business side of Konami as a whole, as well as for Kojima Productions, and it would be ridiculous for me on the business side to say I will just bring out a game every four years. Therefore, I would like to keep doing what I do, but at the same time, pass my own ideas to the staff who can take over and produce. That's what I have been doing, and I would like to keep doing it this way. And in my spare time I want to establish a new game, which I have been wanting to do for a long time. I do have strong urges to create a new title other than the Metal Gear series. As a businessperson, I might worry whether it will sell more than the Metal Gear series, but that's another issue!

But when I said it's a difficult question to answer, I mean that when we look ten years into the future, maybe yes, I may well end up spending more time on the Metal Gear series! [  ]

*Kikizo: Here's one interesting conflict when you mention design versus business. In the 2001 interview you did with us, you described a concept for a what you called a 'raw game': you buy the game, you play it, and if you lose it's over, and you have to buy it again! I wonder if this is something you still think of, seven years later? Is this the game you refer to when you mention the new titles in your mind?*



*Kojima:* [Laughs] Well that 'raw game' concept is basically just one of the ideas I had back then, meaning combinations could always apply when creating video games; I could take that idea and other ideas that I've had, and make it into one game. But the thing that I am trying to work out right now is an idea that I had ten years ago, which I am still worried on the technical side whether it's possible or not even today.

*Kikizo: What do you think of the trend towards simplified control led by the Wii?*

*Kojima:* Well I don't have any concerns actually, because the bottom line is, when you design a game, you have to target who you want to target. And you design knowing which target to approach, and that's the key. Even when people say that they may change the interface to a very simplified version, I agree and disagree at the same time; look at games that are more difficult because of that new interface, like a racing game for example: it was right or left in the past, but now you have to manoeuvre using the motion controller - this is actually more difficult than in past racing games! In traditional games you practise a lot, and you kind of 'upgrade yourself', and then you clear the game. So I think there are pros and cons.



For some players, motion control will come naturally straight away, but for others it might feel difficult, so the game designer is really now responsible to think about which direction he or she should take. I played Killzone 2 this morning, actually, and it was funny because the FPS control was traditional FPS, but when you come to a door and have to kind of open the latch, you all of a sudden have to use the Sixaxis, and nobody was succeeding. So maybe they were kind of rushing to implement the technical design, which might not be the correct way to do it in that title.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 25, 2008)

*[continued]*

*Kikizo: [Scans remaining discussion points, as time is running out]... well I know you won't give an answer to the Xbox 360 question... [everyone laughs]... so, let's talk about the themes of MGS4 - terrorism, conspiracy theories, government corruption - do you hope that these themes will open up some players' eyes to certain things in the real world which they may otherwise be oblivious to? Or, do you exaggerate these themes for storytelling purposes?*

*Kojima:* Well, since it's a game, the first priority was to provide fun to the users, but I also wanted to comment on the current world situation and for users to maybe realise more about it through the game. But I only wanted to make MGS4 a window to this; the next step - where you open the window and look at the real world - that's up to the users! I didn't want to exaggerate just to make my story glitter or get coverage on the news, that was not my intention.



*Kikizo: Metal Gear Solid is famed for its cinematic qualities, though cut scenes that progress the story are rarely in an interactive form. Is this intentional, or is it perhaps an area for further development?*

*Kojima:* Gameplay is always fundamental. Halo, BioShock - I see their approach and I think they are brilliant in some ways, but I still feel they still lack a kind of a deeper storyline or the expression of the feelings of the characters. I do have plans of how I should approach this and get around it. In MGS4, yes, I put everything in the cut sequences, which I kind of regret to some extent, because maybe there is a new approach which I should think about. I'm always thinking about it - making it interactive but at the same time telling the story part and the drama even more emotionally. I would like to take that approach, which I am still working on.



*Kikizo: And do you think you will only be able to achieve this fusion of cinematic and interactive gameplay with future, more powerful hardware?*

*Kojima:* Well, yes. The hardware plays an important factor, but I think the way of thinking is more important, from a creative point of view. Storytelling is very difficult. But adding the flavour helps to relay the storytelling, meaning in a cut scene, with a set camera and effects, you can make the users feel sorrow, or make them happy or laugh - this is an easy approach, which we have been doing. That is one point, the second point is that if I make multiple storylines and allow the users to select which story, this might really sacrifice the deep emotion the user might feel; when there's a concrete storyline, and you kind of go along that rail, you feel the destiny of the story, which at the end, makes you feel more moved. But when you make it interactive - if you want multiple stories where you go one way or another - will that make the player more moved when he or she finishes the game? These two points are really the key which I am thinking about, and if this works, I think I could probably introduce a more interactive storytelling method.

*Kikizo: Thank you very much for your time.*


_As a foot note, we wish we had interviewed Mr Kojima after we had seen a stunning behind closed doors presentation of Heavy Rain, a first party PS3 title by French developer, Quantic Dream. We think it has the clear potential to achieve exactly the sort of fusion of cinematic storytelling and interactivity that we discussed with Mr Kojima. Interestingly, we later saw Kojima attending a presentation of Mirror's Edge, a game he said he was interested to check out. Who knows what ideas Mirror's Edge and Heavy Rain might give him?_
____________________________

*MGS5 ftw.*


----------



## BIGASIA (Aug 25, 2008)

any cod4 players?


----------



## MS81 (Aug 25, 2008)

damn I just want Naruto nowww!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2008)

*"Kikizo: Metal Gear Solid is famed for its cinematic qualities, though cut scenes that progress the story are rarely in an interactive form. Is this intentional, or is it perhaps an area for further development?

Kojima: Gameplay is always fundamental. Halo, BioShock - I see their approach and I think they are brilliant in some ways, but I still feel they still lack a kind of a deeper storyline or the expression of the feelings of the characters. I do have plans of how I should approach this and get around it. In MGS4, yes, I put everything in the cut sequences, which I kind of regret to some extent, because maybe there is a new approach which I should think about. I'm always thinking about it - making it interactive but at the same time telling the story part and the drama even more emotionally. I would like to take that approach, which I am still working on." 
*
Perfect wording. I agree that no game, not that i've played, has had such a deep and emotional story as the MGS series. I don't care if it's more watching then playing, i always favor a well written story over a half written one. And sure i'll remember owning people in halo and so on but i will ALWAYS remember moments in the metal gear series, cause you actually give a shit about the characters.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 25, 2008)

BIGASIA said:


> any cod4 players?


Yeah, what prestige are you on?


----------



## korican04 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday love. <3

Does anyone know if this system is backwards compatible. I'm trying to get one for my nephew for his BDAY gift. He has a wii but no ps2 and he likes some of the ps2 games that I have and it's a pain in the butt trying to find the MGS4 bundle.

edit: I read the reviews it's not backwards compatible and doesn't have memory card support. Do you need to use the ps1/ps2 memory cards in order to save ps1 and p2 games?


----------



## BIGASIA (Aug 25, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, what prestige are you on?



prestige 8. im staying here. too lazy to continue with cod5 about to come out.


----------



## BIGASIA (Aug 25, 2008)

korican04 said:


> Linkage
> 
> Does anyone know if this system is backwards compatible. I'm trying to get one for my nephew for his BDAY gift. He has a wii but no ps2 and he likes some of the ps2 games that I have and it's a pain in the butt trying to find the MGS4 bundle.
> 
> edit: I read the reviews it's not backwards compatible and doesn't have memory card support. Do you need to use the ps1/ps2 memory cards in order to save ps1 and p2 games?



i think that the 80 gig is. i have an 80 gig i think lol or 60? well, i kno for sure that my ps3 is backwards comaptible and it does in fact have an internal memory card (i think thats wat its called). ive played some of my ps2 games on my ps3 to try it out and it works perfectly fine. 

EDIT: yea, that ones an 80 gig, it should be able to play ps2 games. the 40 gig is the one that cant. i just read some stuff and not all ps2 games will work though.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 25, 2008)

korican04 said:


> Linkage
> 
> Does anyone know if this system is backwards compatible. I'm trying to get one for my nephew for his BDAY gift. He has a wii but no ps2 and he likes some of the ps2 games that I have and it's a pain in the butt trying to find the MGS4 bundle.
> 
> edit: I read the reviews it's not backwards compatible and doesn't have memory card support. *Do you need to use the ps1/ps2 memory cards in order to save ps1 and p2 games?*


No, the PS3 has a PS/PS2 memory card utility, which allows you to create internal memory cards. But unless you have a backwards compatible PS3, that feature is moot.



BIGASIA said:


> prestige 8. im staying here. too lazy to continue with cod5 about to come out.


I'm currently on the 4th prestige, but I'm not buying COD5, so I'm going to get to the gold cross on COD4. Add me, I play S&D and HQ.


----------



## BIGASIA (Aug 25, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> No, the PS3 has a PS/PS2 memory card utility, which allows you to create internal memory cards. But unless you have a backwards compatible PS3, that feature is moot.
> 
> 
> I'm currently on the 4th prestige, but I'm not buying COD5, so I'm going to get to the gold cross on COD4. Add me, I play S&D and HQ.



HQ is pretty fun. my favorite is domination. whats ur PSN? mine is immafatazn


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2008)

BIGASIA said:


> HQ is pretty fun. my favorite is domination. whats ur PSN? mine is immafatazn


Same as my username.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 26, 2008)

Got Disgaea 3 today.  The intro is awesome.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 26, 2008)

*Which PS3 is right for you?*

Joystiq went to the trouble of making a chart so you can compare and contrast all of the PS3 skus to weigh the options of a potential purchase.






Most current cellphones have the graphical capability to play PSONE games.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 27, 2008)

Did you all know that you can share the psn games that you've bought with other users?
(And it's not illegal of course)

Link


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 27, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Got Disgaea 3 today.  The intro is awesome.



Gonna receive mine next week. Once I do, that's an instant 300++ hours gone.

*AWESOME.*


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 27, 2008)

寫輪眼 said:


> Did you all know that you can share the psn games that you've bought with other users?
> (And it's not illegal of course)
> 
> Link



Been doing that with some people on GAF already.  Was thinking about doing something similar here, but I'll wait to set up the details.  



Prince Leon said:


> Gonna receive mine next week. Once I do, that's an instant 300++ hours gone.
> 
> *AWESOME.*



Yeah, I totally sunk in 5 hours last night without even realizing it was 4AM in the morning after I was all said and done. 

Awesome game, but I feel like I'm playing an upscaled PS1 game graphically. xD


----------



## Goku• (Aug 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the PS3 plays PS2 games, because im thinking about getting a PS3 but only if it plays the older ps2 games aswell.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 27, 2008)

Look at that special little list a couple posts above.  If you can still get the 80GB MGS4 pack, then do it.  But after that's gone, PS2 compatibility is pretty much gone from the shelves.

The 60s and 20s were the only ones to have full PS2 hardware compatibility with no BC issues, whereas the 80s had the software compatibility with some issues for games.

I would suggest going on ebay or something similar to find yourself a 60GB.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 28, 2008)

Goku said:


> Can anyone tell me if the PS3 plays PS2 games, because im thinking about getting a PS3 but only if it plays the older ps2 games aswell.



If you have an HD tv and you've played PS3 games on it, its highly unlikely you'd want to play ps2 games.


----------



## Segan (Aug 28, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> If you have an HD tv and you've played PS3 games on it, its highly unlikely you'd want to play ps2 games.


rofl

Only if you're a graphic whore.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 28, 2008)

Assassin's Creed going platinum on 5th September for £16.99 on Play.com. Elder Scrolls Oblivion: GOTY goes platinum on the 12th at the same price. I'll be getting the latter.


----------



## Goku• (Aug 28, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Look at that special little list a couple posts above.  If you can still get the 80GB MGS4 pack, then do it.  But after that's gone, PS2 compatibility is pretty much gone from the shelves.
> 
> The 60s and 20s were the only ones to have full PS2 hardware compatibility with no BC issues, whereas the 80s had the software compatibility with some issues for games.
> 
> I would suggest going on ebay or something similar to find yourself a 60GB.



Ive just been on game.co.uk, and they have 80gb but it says it doesn not support PS2 games. So its only the MGS4 pack right damn, looks like im going on ebay, that sucks.



Segan said:


> rofl
> 
> Only if you're a graphic whore.



Exactly lol And im with this company called Lovefilm here in the UK, and I get games and blu ray movies unlimited each month 3 at a time, and I want to get as much out of it as possible  and PS2 games were awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 28, 2008)

When the 40GB came out in the UK, the 60GB BC model was discontinued after a few months. I don't think we've had any 80GB model here that was BC, you'll have to look for a 60GB on Ebay. Or if you've got space you might as well just get a PS2 on the cheap again, I hear the 60GB's go up to mad prices.


----------



## Segan (Aug 28, 2008)

I gave up on the BC after I realized, that the european 60 GB model ran with software emulation.

So I got a PS2.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 28, 2008)

I've kept every console/handheld I've ever bought. But then again I fucking keep everything.


----------



## Goku• (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah I think I might just buy a PS2 it will be alot easier lol its still a fantastic console with loads of great games.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> rofl
> 
> Only if you're a graphic whore.



The only reason to play ps2 games are for the rpgs!


----------



## Segan (Aug 28, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> The only reason to play ps2 games are for the rpgs!


God of War says: "Screw you"


----------



## Akira (Aug 28, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> The only reason to play ps2 games are for the rpgs!



You mispelled METAL GEEAARR!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> The only reason to play ps2 games are for the rpgs!



Shadow of collouse? Ico? Tekken? Jak? Ratchet and clank? God of war? RE4? Manhunt? Devil may cry? Okami? God hand? zone of the enders? MGS? Need i go on?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Devil May Cry says: "Screw you"



Fixed. ** Also, Gran fecking Turismo.


----------



## Segan (Aug 28, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Fixed. **


      .


----------



## Penance (Aug 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Shadow of collouse? Ico? Tekken? Jak? Ratchet and clank? God of war? RE4? Manhunt? Devil may cry? Okami? God hand? zone of the enders? MGS? Need i go on?



I can't play God Hand worth crap...I love it, though...


----------



## Akuma (Aug 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Shadow of collouse? Ico? Tekken? Jak? Ratchet and clank? God of war? RE4? Manhunt? Devil may cry? Okami? God hand? zone of the enders? MGS? Need i go on?




Eww god of War I didnt know pushing the same button to win in an action game was fun anymore. There were combos, but whats the point if you always win such an easy game. Mind you its not easy on harder difficulties but there is virtually no replay value.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Eww god of War I didnt know pushing the same button to win in an action game was fun anymore. There were combos, but whats the point if you always win such an easy game. Mind you its not easy on harder difficulties but there is virtually no replay value.



Lol go for it. Just click X button without blocking, dodging, finishing combos. I would love to see you get even past the first level. Record you playing it JUST pressing the X button without blocking, jumping, or dodging.

Yeah it takes one button to kill. You can do the same in ninja gaiden, same in dmc *Fuck i did it at 11-12 or whenever it came out* and any action game. Combo's in any action game just make for cool looking moves but non are "NEEDED" to beat the game. 

And the story in God of war doesn't suck like the two games i named above


----------



## Akira (Aug 28, 2008)

Akuma said:
			
		

> Mind you its not easy on harder difficulties but there is virtually no replay value.



You can unlock a businessman suit for Kratos when he fights with two suitcases. I rest my case


----------



## Akuma (Aug 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol go for it. Just click X button without blocking, dodging, finishing combos. I would love to see you get even past the first level. Record you playing it JUST pressing the X button without blocking, jumping, or dodging.
> 
> Yeah it takes one button to kill. You can do the same in ninja gaiden, same in dmc *Fuck i did it at 11-12 or whenever it came out* and any action game. Combo's in any action game just make for cool looking moves but non are "NEEDED" to beat the game.
> 
> And the story in God of war doesn't suck like the two games i named above



The story is just a copy with greek mythology with a character thrown in. Its a story but they didnt try to hard to come up with it (ESPECIALLY GOD OF WAR 2)


----------



## Segan (Aug 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> The story is just a copy with greek mythology with a character thrown in. Its a story but they didnt try to hard to come up with it (ESPECIALLY GOD OF WAR 2)


They didn't need more. God of War was awesome just like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> The story is just a copy with greek mythology with a character thrown in. Its a story but they didnt try to hard to come up with it (ESPECIALLY GOD OF WAR 2)



Better then rocker demon and fake ninja.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I really need to get some money together and go grab myself a copy of resistance, now that it's $30


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 29, 2008)

hey guyz i want to buy a ps3 with enough space in harddisk and i want to play ps2 games any recommendations?


----------



## Akira (Aug 29, 2008)

^If you can get your hands on one, a old 60gb PS3 will give you plenty of space and be able to play PS2 games.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 29, 2008)

DOes anyone have a list of the hdd's that work well with the ps3??


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

the 60gb is the best, second may be the old 80, it wasnt the same in bc but it could play many ps2 games.  Also, remember.. you can always get a new hdd.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2008)

Mercenaries 2 review, enjoy. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hwslq4VfovA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Athrum (Aug 29, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> the 60gb is the best, second may be the old 80, it wasnt the same in bc but it could play many ps2 games.  Also, remember.. you can always get a new hdd.



Lol, i think you didn't understand my question. There are a lot of hdd's brands out there, i was asking for a list of some good ones that work well with the ps3


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 29, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> ^If you can get your hands on one, a old 60gb PS3 will give you plenty of space and be able to play PS2 games.



Soo there is no new ps3 with more space and can play ps2 games?


----------



## Akira (Aug 29, 2008)

^More space than what?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 29, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> Soo there is no new ps3 with more space and can play ps2 games?


That's correct. The last SKU with backwards compatibility is the MGS4 bundle. They are hard to find now, so if you want a PS3 with backwards compatibility, you'll have to look on ebay or find someone selling one. The new 160GB has more space, which helps, but it can only play PS3 games.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> That's correct. The last SKU with backwards compatibility is the MGS4 bundle. They are hard to find now, so if you want a PS3 with backwards compatibility, you'll have to look on ebay or find someone selling one. The new 160GB has more space, which helps, but it can only play PS3 games.



Really? That sucks. If my PS3 breaks then that's it for PS2 games? I'll basically have a system that has 11 games i like? That sucks dick


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 29, 2008)

So buy a PS2 or a BC PS3, you're practically made of fucking money.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2008)

^Well i have a PS3. I'm saying if they stopped making em and say a year from now it dies. That would suck. Why would Sony take away the best part about the ps3?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Because they cost a lot and it's a way for them to reduce the price for them to make.

For hdd's just any 2.5" hdd should work, I personally like Western Digital hdd, but many brands are good, meh.


----------



## Goku• (Aug 29, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if you can really connect to the internet on the PS3 and whether it has built in wireless, because according to my friend it has both.

I need to make damn sure im making the right decision in getting one because I dont half buy a lot of crap these days that I dont use lol


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont have wireless internet so I dont know about connecting wirelessly, but ps3 can connect to the internet, and has an internet browser if that's what you're wondering.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 30, 2008)

Goku said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can really connect to the internet on the PS3 and whether it has built in wireless, because according to my friend it has both.
> 
> I need to make damn sure im making the right decision in getting one because I dont half buy a lot of crap these days that I dont use lol



My 60GB has it.  The 20GB doesnt.  Not too sure about the other ones, but there's a chart in the last page which lists all the specs of the different SKUs that have existed so far.


----------



## Id (Aug 30, 2008)

Goku said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can really connect to the internet on the PS3 and whether it has built in wireless, because according to my friend it has both.
> 
> I need to make damn sure im making the right decision in getting one because I dont half buy a lot of crap these days that I dont use lol



Each generation of PS3 in the US are release in two forms. Standered, and Fully equipped.

The fully equipped of each generation, holds wifi capabilities. This means the 60 gig, 80 gig that came with the motorstorm, warhawk, MGS4 boundle (not the new stand alone model), and the recent what is it 120 or 160 gig model (I don’t remember). 

Anyhow, I connect wireless through an D-Link N router (which kicks ass). Fairly stable, no real problems so far. Easy as pie to (I disable networking security, and enable once it registers the PS3). Though I prefer to  hook it up directly  though the Ethernet ports for the best connection. 

Peace - Id


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 30, 2008)

Goku said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can really connect to the internet on the PS3 and whether it has built in wireless, because according to my friend it has both.
> 
> I need to make damn sure im making the right decision in getting one because I dont half buy a lot of crap these days that I dont use lol



Yeah, all models that were ever released in the UK have both. You could go for the 80GB with any one of COD4 / Mercenaries 2 / Star Wars for £309.99, or wait for the 160GB.. that one is supposed to be coming out with Uncharted, a voucher for a PSN game called Pain and a DualShock 3 controller, for £339.99.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 31, 2008)

Canadians:

When is PSN video coming out for us?


----------



## Athrum (Aug 31, 2008)

Probably after it comes out in Australia.  lulz


----------



## Hodor (Sep 1, 2008)

Sony really needs to get on it and expand PSN already, have it up worldwide or at least, north america, australia, europe, and japan/korea by like.. November I think, is that too hard to ask?  It'd probably help them too, get it all up before the holiday season.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 1, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Sony really needs to get on it and expand PSN already, have it up worldwide or at least, north america, australia, europe, and japan/korea by like.. November I think, is that too hard to ask?  It'd probably help them too, get it all up before the holiday season.



It's kind of hard for them to expand the service when they are giving it for free.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 1, 2008)

It's nothing to do with lack of effort, or finance - there are legal restrictions between what content can be shown/accessed in certain regions.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, I like that short explanation/reason snake heh.  Potentialflip, they aren't giving things out for free, they charge people for the movies and anime, ect.  They make money from it, if enough people rent at least.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 1, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Canadians:
> 
> When is PSN video coming out for us?


I have no clue when that service is coming up north.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Sep 2, 2008)

> *LittleBigPlanet PS3 bundle coming to Europe*
> 
> Was it really that much of a surprise? Nope. Big time french retailer FNAC has prematurely put up an Official 80GB LittleBigPlanet PS3 bundle. They are not accepting pre-orders for it yet but it is due in early November and priced at just under 400 Euro's.





> From the article in OP :
> 
> That is not true. FNAC is already accepting pre-orders. The "not yet pre-orders" is a "google translate" error.



Contains:
- One wireless Dualshock 3 controller
- USB Cable
- Removable 80GB HDD
--
- PS3
- LBP


I want. 

The 80GB version alone costs €399 at the moment. Sweet deal, no?


----------



## Segan (Sep 2, 2008)

SWEAT deal? Don't you mean sweet deal?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Sep 2, 2008)

Segan said:


> SWEAT deal? Don't you mean sweet deal?




Haha XD Awesome mistake.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder what the DLC could be to that kind of game lol. Maybe new shoes for Faith xD


----------



## Segan (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe some new gadgets for platforming or new levels/puzzles.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 2, 2008)

I doubt it'll be really 'PS3 exclusive', it's just probably different content for the Playstation and the Xbox. Have to see more to get excited about this game though.


----------



## Dan (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not even buying Mirror's Edge lol, It's not my cup of tea.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 2, 2008)

mehh i wish theyre was a soul eater ps3 game.. 
anyway does somebody know here if you can change your username on your playstationnetwork account


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 2, 2008)

nick65 said:


> mehh i wish theyre was a soul eater ps3 game..
> *anyway does somebody know here if you can change your username on your playstationnetwork account*


No, you can't.


----------



## Id (Sep 2, 2008)

Official PS3 bluetooth headset is coming!


----------



## RodMack (Sep 2, 2008)

Id said:


> Official PS3 bluetooth headset is coming!


That headset looks way better than the one that came with Warhawk. I might consider getting it with SOCOM, even though I've never played a SOCOM game.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 2, 2008)

This is only a rumour, but according to the Official PlayStation Magazine (OPM), Kingdom Hearts III is going to be a Playstation exclusive.



RodMack said:


> That headset looks way better than the one that came with Warhawk. I might consider getting it with SOCOM, even though I've never played a SOCOM game.


I'm only buying Socom: Confrontation because it comes wit the official PS3 headset. They should have made it in time for the launch of the PS3, so that it could have bundled with the console.


----------



## Id (Sep 2, 2008)

RodMack said:


> That headset looks way better than the one that came with Warhawk. I might consider getting it with SOCOM, even though I've never played a SOCOM game.



I am going to wait a bit, and see how it stacks up to platonics $45 range bluetooh head set. 

My usb head is really a pain in the ass, damn you cables


----------



## Hellion (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone get the Home Beta invite.  Donkey Show need not reply


----------



## Hodor (Sep 2, 2008)

bome beta is up?  I want an invite


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 3, 2008)

Resistance 2 Joystiq PAX Hands-On Preview:

Out of the many games that Sony was showing off at PAX this year, the one that easily dominated their show booth was Resistance 2. They had 16 stations setup, each linked into the ongoing private beta servers so that expo attendees could get a true taste of 60 player online action. While it was a bit disappointing that Sony wasn't showing off anything from either the single player or co-op portions of the game, it was great being able to try out the actual scope of Resistance 2's multiplayer matches.

One of the first things you'll notice when you pick up the controller, is that the controls have been subtly improved. The awkward weapon select wheel and the slight aiming stiffness of the first game have been replaced with a two-weapon system and a considerably more fluid aiming / moving mechanic. While it's still not on par with the tightness of Call of Duty 4's controls, they are much more comfortable now and definitely made running around the level easier.

The tighter controls definitely helps while playing online, because Resistance 2 has whole-heartedly embraced its arcadey roots. While the multiplayer in the first Resistance never attempted the gritty realism that CoD or Rainbow 6 revels in, Insomniac has decided to further push Resistance 2's multiplayer into Unreal Tournament territory. Not that this is a bad thing by any means, but it's a little disconcerting at first to see XP bonuses pop up all over the screen and watch as people activate their powerups (Berserks, as they're called) and start glowing or sparkling in front of you.

While these changes can be offsetting at first, you quickly realize how much they add to the game. The multiplayer in the first game was a little shallow and generic, and never felt truly satisfying (with apologies to the many active fans of it). Meanwhile, the gameplay in Resistance 2 is fast, frantic, and streamlined. The new squad based system and objective based gameplay mechanics means that even with 60 people playing, you feel focused and always know what to do. Feeling lost and want to know the quickest way to the action? Look for the objective marker on your map, and you'll be right in the thick of things in no time.

The weapons themselves feel fantastic as well, something on par with any game developed by Insomniac, and they've taken some time to rebalance and tweak quite a few of the guns. At least two of the weapons shown off in the demo have shield modes, and the tagging feature of the Bullseye has been made more friendly. The Auger in particular has been heavily revamped making it much easier to use. Unfortunately they weren't really showing off any new weapons in the beta, other than the previously shown ones like the Magnum pistol (with its exploding bullets) and the Minigun (my favorite).

Unfortunately, in a surprising turn of events -- the graphics in Resistance 2 multiplayer are much of a mixed bag. The environments are much more detailed this time around, and way, way more colorful, and the guns and character models look quite a bit better -- but this has come at the cost of some serious aliasing issues. The whole thing looks gritty in all the wrong ways. It's surprising to play a game like Ratchet and Clank Future: Quest for Booty (also by Insomniac) and then come over and play Resistance 2 only to be assaulted by more jagged edges than the first Timesplitters game. It's hard to tell if this is something that will be worked out before the game launches in Novemeber, or it's a necessary compromise from having 60 players in the match, but right now it's a little disappointing.

Qualms about the graphics aside, the multiplayer aspect of Resistance 2 is looking fantastic. Even for a beta, gameplay was relatively solid, and the gameplay from the first game has really been kicked up a notch. It was action packed and rewarding to play through the level, and there were points where I was so focused I was almost able to block out the noise of the 58,500 other gamers jammed into the Seattle Convention Center with me. If that's not a good sign, I don't know what is.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Id said:


> I am going to wait a bit, and see how it stacks up to platonics $45 range bluetooh head set.
> 
> My usb head is really a pain in the ass, damn you cables



When your game comes with the official headset for $59, how can you lose?  I doubt that platonic headset can compare to a Sony product.

@Kaze:  You get the invite from an email or from your console?


----------



## Dan (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Socom Confrontation bundle with the official PS3 bluetooth headset is being sold in the UK?


----------



## Hellion (Sep 3, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> When your game comes with the official headset for $59, how can you lose?  I doubt that platonic headset can compare to a Sony product.
> 
> @Kaze:  You get the invite from an email or from your console?



I think it is an email.  that's what it said on ign. I haven't got on my PS3 so I can't say that you will not receive it from there


----------



## Athrum (Sep 3, 2008)

Whats the best for a new PS3 hdd, a 5800rpm or 7200? and It's Ata or SATA??
I don't know much about this.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 3, 2008)

7200 rpm (higher's better), sata, I dont think ata would work in a ps3 (it's much older).


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 3, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> 7200 rpm (higher's better), sata, *I dont think ata would work in a ps3 (it's much older)*.



Different connectors.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Whats the best for a new PS3 hdd, a 5800rpm or 7200? and It's Ata or SATA??
> I don't know much about this.



2.5" SATA 5800rpm.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 3, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Whats the best for a new PS3 hdd, a 5800rpm or 7200? and It's Ata or SATA??
> I don't know much about this.



With my experience for the PS3... it really doesn't matter whether it is 58 or 72. Just make sure it is a 2.5" SATA Internal HDD (ones used for laptops).


----------



## Athrum (Sep 3, 2008)

ok guys, thanks


----------



## Hodor (Sep 3, 2008)

higher rpm means it'll be faster in short, yeah I know it's a different connector, I dont believe that a ps3 would have an ata connection spot, I cant see them wasting space like that heh.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 4, 2008)

They've removed the DRM that was understood to be put in place recently; so you can export recordings to your PC/PSP as previously stated in MPEG-4 format. It's also available at £59.99 at Amazon instead of RRP £69.99. So it's quite a bit better than it was looking only a few days ago, but if you've got a traditional PVR there's only the PSP Remote Play advantage really.


----------



## Id (Sep 4, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Whats the best for a new PS3 hdd, a 5800rpm or 7200? and It's Ata or SATA??
> I don't know much about this.



Speed gains are minimal. And yet it does add a significant heat.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 4, 2008)

damn, i already bought a 7200 rpm one :S


----------



## Athrum (Sep 4, 2008)

It seems the heat thingy is just a rumor, here's a link to a test


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

I wouldnt wrorry about heat.. not here at least.  If it was a 10k rpm, you'd have some good heat going, but heh, not an issue here in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Motorstorm: Pacific Rift*

*Raingod Spires Multiplayer Gameplay*

_Split-screen is here at last!_




*Wildfire Bike Gameplay*
_
Speed ahead of the pack with the light and agile motorcycle._




*Cascade Falls Gameplay*
_
Don't get distracted by the beautiful jungle scenery._




*Wildfire Monster Truck Gameplay*

_Yes, that lava will melt your truck._


----------



## Akira (Sep 7, 2008)

After watching those videos Motorstorm 2 is a confirmed purchase, that looked amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2008)

The first game is absolute class, shame about no offline multiplayer. Do developers assume we all live in isolated pods with internet access? It's frustrating.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 7, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> The first game is absolute class, shame about no offline multiplayer. Do developers assume we all live in isolated pods with internet access? It's frustrating.



Motorstorm was decent for a launch title, but it didn't have many maps for the single player. You got it when the price was reduced, so it was worth what you paid for it. I'm not buying Pacific Rift, at least not while it's still ?40, as there are a lot of better games coming out in the next three months.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2008)

If they stick to their Oct 7th. date I'll probably have Pacific Rift by Christmas. True I've only bought one game at RRP but MGS4 dropped to £30 in about two months and it's £25 now. I'm sure we'll see a similar reduction for Pacific Rift. I felt like most of the reviewers didn't do justice to Motorstorm, because they probably played it for two hours or so and thought they'd experienced enough.. it's _much_ more rewarding as the difficulty cranks up and you familiarise yourself with all the tracks. Eurogamer got it spot on:



> I like it because it's the first racing game in ages to realise that you don't need 487 tracks; you just need a few really good ones. I like it because it's the first racing game in ages to realise that you don't need 487 cars; you just need a few really good ones. I like it because it's the first racing game in ages to realise that you don't need endless modifications, inversions, reversals, reversions, diversions, or excursions to other genres; you just need a simple, straightforward series of excellent races.
> 
> And I like it because it's the first racing game in ages that actually got why SSX was good.
> 
> I'd half forgotten about SSX, but Evolution hasn't. So much bears comparison. The tracks, of which there are surprisingly few, are immense, taking several minutes to lap, and they're multifaceted. The handling, which varies depending on your mode of conveyance, is never less than perfectly in tune with the adjustments you make with the analogue stick (or, if you can be bothered to master it, the tilt control).



Needless to say I had way more fun with it than I expected.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 7, 2008)

Just got uncharted, game is dope.


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

^ Yep, I completed it all trophies. Was very fun to play.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone have ne Soccom beta keys


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2008)

No, my PS3's been offline for the longest time.. need a new router. I've seen a couple of videos for Pure, looks decent like my type of game.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 7, 2008)

Both of you should have copped COD4 a long time ago lol.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 7, 2008)

Venom said:


> ^ Yep, I completed it all trophies. Was very fun to play.



Do your trophies show up on your account? When I replayed it 2 weeks ago I got all the trophies, and in game it says I've gotten the medals, but for some reason in the Playstation Menu it says that I've completed 0% of the trophies and on my PSN account it says I have 0 trophies.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 8, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> Do your trophies show up on your account? When I replayed it 2 weeks ago I got all the trophies, and in game it says I've gotten the medals, but for some reason in the Playstation Menu it says that I've completed 0% of the trophies and on my PSN account it says I have 0 trophies.



Did you start again on a new save file?


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2008)

Urahara-X said:


> PS3 IS SHIT


Welcome here. Although, if you are here to diss our favourite console, you might as well go elsewhere and make a new thread dedicated to this


----------



## Akira (Sep 8, 2008)

Urahara-X said:


> PS3 IS SHIT



SHIT FELLA'S I'D BETTER SELL MINE QUICK.







What are you, 12?


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 8, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> SHIT FELLA'S I'D BETTER SELL MINE QUICK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously a troll from the lands of 360 :x 

By the way, I've been trying to figure this out:

I have a 40GB PS3, 2 games and a demo are installed...

MGS 4 = 5.1GB
GTA 4 = 3.4GB
Demo = 500mb

Total = 9GB

But my PS3 says Free Space: 22GB / 37GB  

So...what is using 6GB? I have no media on there as I stream it from my PC =/

Any ideas?


----------



## Akira (Sep 8, 2008)

I think that's the space that is set aside for the updates and gamesaves, not sure though.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 8, 2008)

Urahara-X said:


> MY FACE IS SHIT





Urahara-X said:


> i cant help it my face is so shit


I'm sorry, we can't help you either.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

lol, he tried neg repping me even.  At least I think he did, it came up null of course, meh.  

Everyone has their own opinions, you realize that right?  you can think what you want, no one will care, but it's pointless to try posting it here.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2008)

Urahara-X said:


> i cant help it its so shit



This isn't the Wii thread. Need some help posting there?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2008)

Urahara-X said:


> lol the wiis 10x better then the ps3



Lol you're a fucking idiot. All i got to say, love when idiots get banned


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

Just ignore him and report his posts heh, not like he matters.

Man, I gotta go out and get me a copy of resistance, I keep meaning to.. especially since it's only $30 now.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2008)

^Resistance is my fav ps3 game besides MGS4.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 8, 2008)

My friend told me to try resistance, I passed. No FPS for me.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 8, 2008)

Im not a huge FPS fan either but Resistance got me going, i even bought the platinum version.

Have you guys read the LPB manual? I heard there is a leaked version running around on the internetzz.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 8, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I think that's the space that is set aside for the updates and gamesaves, not sure though.



no, the OS that runs the PS3


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 8, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Have you guys read the LPB manual? I heard there is a leaked version running around on the internetzz.


I didn't bother to read it. But here it is:

Microphone


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not big on fps either to be honest, resistance was the first one I played in a while (I rented it), I loved it heh.. but never got around to buying it.  I duid buy unreal tournament 3, since it was cheaper, meh.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 8, 2008)

I never tried out Resistance, but from what I've seen of Resistance 2 it looks really good.


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 8, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> no, the OS that runs the PS3



o.O I thought that might have been the 3GBs they don't list (xx/37)


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 8, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> o.O I thought that might have been the 3GBs they don't list (xx/37)



Those GBs don't actually exist.

Companies call 1000MB a GB, while a computer recognizes 1024MB as a GB.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

mhmm, that's why like uh.. a 160gb hdd is actually only 149 usable.. 640gb is only about 600 usable... 1tb comes to like 920gb I think.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't care for FPS either but I enjoyed the hell out of Resistance because of it's online, the online multiplayer alone was worth getting it. Hopefully all the changes they made in R2 don't screw up as to what made R1 online multiplayer so fun.

BTW Here's Killzone's 2 mulitiplayer Beta footage:

Barclay


----------



## Hodor (Sep 9, 2008)

I only played resistance's story mode thing, dont know how far into it I got, I remember I was on one of the mutant ships or whatever, one of their bases.. where I had to escape, then I was back at an american base, where I was more or less when I had to return it.  I remember it giving me the creeps a little almost like a horror movie while playing it, in the enemies base.  (not bad, but a good touch of it.. added to the excitement)


----------



## Di@BoLik (Sep 9, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I only played resistance's story mode thing, dont know how far into it I got, I remember I was on one of the mutant ships or whatever, one of their bases.. where I had to escape, then I was back at an american base, where I was more or less when I had to return it.  I remember it giving me the creeps a little almost like a horror movie while playing it, in the enemies base.  (not bad, but a good touch of it.. added to the excitement)



Its awesome cop. I think I need to replay it again.

Edit: Do ppl troll in the X-box and Wii threads?


----------



## Athrum (Sep 9, 2008)

Probaly, there are fanboys everywhere. Expecially when FFXIII was announce to the Xbox


----------



## Akira (Sep 9, 2008)

PS3 definetly gets the most hate around here though, even some of the "respected" users here have borderline troll levels of hatred towards the console.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> PS3 definetly gets the most hate around here though, even some of the "respected" users here have borderline troll levels of hatred towards the console.


QFT.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

I own both a PS3 and a 360, but by far prefer the former.


----------



## TEK (Sep 9, 2008)

I just recently got a PS3 and I must say I love it. I can't wait to go to the store and pick up NHL 09 today for it!!!


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> PS3 definetly gets the most hate around here though, even some of the "respected" users here have borderline troll levels of hatred towards the console.



Because the majority have an extreme love towards the Microsoft and Nintendo consoles.  Even go out their way and create FC's for these specific consoles as well.  Oh shit, that's called fanboyism?


----------



## Akira (Sep 9, 2008)

That doesn't justify it. Liking a Nintendo/Microsoft console and hating on Sony are two different things. I don't mind when trolls come and say stuff like PS3 IS SHIT FOR LIFE etc since trolls are basically inevitable on an internet forum, but when some people go out of their way to bash consoles through sales figures even though no one is ripping on their system of choice annoys me.


Oh and, _you know who you fucking are_.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 9, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Because the majority have an extreme love towards the Microsoft and Nintendo consoles.  Even go out their way and create FC's for these specific consoles as well.  Oh shit, that's called fanboyism?



Lol at console fanclubs. Ridiculous.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2008)

Trolls are just people who bitch about something without any reason and for some reason can't get off the subject. 

I personally believe the PS3 is a disappointment, especially after PS2. And while i enjoy it far more then my Wii i play it maybe 1/10 of how much i play my 360. I'm not a fanboy of any console/company anymore, I'm a gamer and follow where the best games are. 

Fanboys either defend there shit like there life was depending on it. And can't accept the faults of each company. Or one who attacks a console they hate simply for a brand name. Sad.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 9, 2008)

^I can definitely agree to that.  I'm a gamer who'll follow any system with a great game, it's just that my mom had me on Sony since I was born.  Sony TV, Sony VCR, Sony everything.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^I can definitely agree to that.  I'm a gamer who'll follow any system with a great game, it's just that my mom had me on Sony since I was born.  Sony TV, Sony VCR, Sony everything.



Own 200+ ps2 games. PS1 was the first system i bought with my own money. Had 3 psp. And bought ps3 for 900 with a bundle. So yeah i like sony for there systems and games, but ps3 just not what i thought it was. Not atm anyway.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 9, 2008)

See I had owned all 3 and the only system left now is the PS3 I just like it better.  I had the XBox because at first the had a better grasp on how to make games ru nbetter on thier system, but now that developers are getting a better grasp on the PS3 there wasn't a need for both.

Also I am becoming less of a Hardcore gamer and more of a franchise gamer.  Every year I know I will buy about 10 games tops.  Five that I know I will get and 5 other just random games that interest me.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaze said:


> See I had owned all 3 and the only system left now is the PS3 I just like it better.  I had the XBox because at first the had a better grasp on how to make games ru nbetter on thier system, but now that developers are getting a better grasp on the PS3 there wasn't a need for both.
> 
> Also I am becoming less of a Hardcore gamer and more of a franchise gamer.  Every year I know I will buy about 10 games tops.  Five that I know I will get and 5 other just random games that interest me.



Well to be honest at this point i could probably sell both my Wii and PS3 and I'll be fine. But i can't get rid of PS3 simply because of resistance, ratchet and clank, and the god of gods, god of war 3. Wii though I really would. But i have a curse, a collectors curse 

I'm still a pretty hardcore gamer so I can't miss out on most and 360 easily has the most games i like.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah I understand.  The 360 hands down has more games, but the ones they have that I like are also the PS3.  Except for Fable.  i hate that I am going to miss out on Fable 2


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 9, 2008)

I can easily say that both the 360 and PS3 appeal to me equally, while the Wii just exists for some reason


----------



## RodMack (Sep 9, 2008)

I've always been one to have just one console. I don't have enough money to own more than one console, plus I'm sure my parents wouldn't like it. I chose the PS3 because I felt it was the right choice for me. Not that I hate Microsoft or Nintendo, but I just prefer Sony. I also own a PSP. It doesn't make me a fanboy because I don't want to be a complete moron plus I know people are different than me so they'll have different preferences.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 9, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> I don't care for FPS either but I enjoyed the hell out of Resistance because of it's online, the online multiplayer alone was worth getting it. Hopefully all the changes they made in R2 don't screw up as to what made R1 online multiplayer so fun.
> 
> BTW Here's Killzone's 2 mulitiplayer Beta footage:
> 
> Listen! Listen!



Well, so far I've heard there's a penalty for moving and fall damage. If they leave in the penalty it will change online gameplay fundamentally. Don't know if that's a good thing or what, I quite liked Resistance online.


16+ a bit OTT?



RodMack said:


> I've always been one to have just one console. I don't have enough money to own more than one console, plus I'm sure my parents wouldn't like it. I chose the PS3 because I felt it was the right choice for me. Not that I hate Microsoft or Nintendo, but I just prefer Sony. I also own a PSP. It doesn't make me a fanboy because I don't want to be a complete moron plus I know people are different than me so they'll have different preferences.



I've more or less been the same with the exception of buying both the Playstation and the Nintendo 64, but to be fair I only bought the N64 myself. Everyone has their preference for games, and mine pretty much all fall under the Sony umbrella.. Nintendo don't interest me anymore as I've never been a big fan of their franchises, was a Sega kid back then.. and if you're not down with Mario, Zelda and Metroid the reasons for owning a Wii shift into the negative. Microsoft have a good selection of games with the Xbox 360 for those who are fans of the genres, but even with Devil May Cry, GTA and now Final Fantasy going multi-platform the exclusives in Sony's internal studios are just my sort of games. I think I can justify my purchasing only the PS3 with many other reasons, but if I'm being honest it was all about the games. Don't agree that the 360 'hands down has the most games' either, in terms of volume I'd bet on the Wii to have more - in terms of 'quality' games, it's about preference again.

Who's read through the LittleBigPlanet manual? Kids will have no idea how to play this game.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 9, 2008)

I read it. There isnt nothing there new except for the  Good Grief menu lol.


----------



## TEK (Sep 9, 2008)

For me, it's been a battle between Sony and Nintendo. I too have been one of those once console system guys, with the exception that I had both a Gamecube and a PS2. For the new gen consoles, PS3 appealed to me so much more. The Wii is awesome but the only game I could see myself playing was Super Smash Bros. Brawl. The only reason I bought the both PS2 and the Cube that I really wanted Melee and the Cube was cheap. I can't justify buying the Wii this time around just for Brawl due to the price.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 9, 2008)

I've only ever really owned one console, and I gotte completely agree with RodMack, aside from me not owning a PSP.  I've always had a playstation since they first came out, that's probably more or less why I stick with sony, but I dont think I'm really a fanboy.  I accept that sony has problems and isnt the best right now, but I prefer it anyways.


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 9, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Those GBs don't actually exist.
> 
> Companies call 1000MB a GB, while a computer recognizes 1024MB as a GB.



Ah ty, I forgot about that 

But does anyone else have a 40GB PS3 and have the same 6GB used? might be just me but I think 6GB is a bit much for it's OS :/


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> but when some people go out of their way to bash consoles through sales figures even though no one is ripping on their system of choice annoys me.
> 
> 
> Oh and, _you know who you fucking are_.



Since you put it THAT way...

~ Donkey Show

EDIT:  On a serious note, I've been noticing I have been gravitating much of my gaming purchases and multimedia viewing on the PS3.  I just feel it really meshes well with my setup and more useful in my daily uses overall.  



> But does anyone else have a 40GB PS3 and have the same 6GB used? might be just me but I think 6GB is a bit much for it's OS :/



That's just the way it is for any HD for any system/PC/etc.  The larger HD you get, the more space it is going to end up.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Sep 10, 2008)

A friend bought his Xbox360 halo bundle a few months before I bought my ps3. We played quite a bit (Halo cop mostly) and it was definitely fun and I have a lot of respect for the console. 

However, even though I had more exposure to the 360, it didn't deter me from buying the ps3 and I guess the important thing is I haven't regretted the purchase.

Trolling usually leads me to believe that the troll is insecure about his/her purchase and needs to justify his purchase through badmouthing the competitor console. 
Especially so, if the trolling is in a dedicated console thread.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 10, 2008)

I've never actually played a 360 to be honest lol, but I know they have pleanty of enjoyable games.

I'm really looking for Sony to do a price drop here soon, I understand they've lost money, but I almost think they gotta bite the bullet and lower the price.  Instead of $400, have it $350, that would surely get some people interested.  You can always make it back later sony.. and everyone knows you have the money...


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Sep 10, 2008)

ps3 games release dates 2008


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 10, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I'm sure Heavy Rain just got Peter Molyneux's attention if it hadn't already.



Sounds pretty cool, but how many characters are there?

Or, are the replacement characters just blank slates?


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 10, 2008)

Is it possible to play PS2 games on PS3 on HDTV without having a vertical gaps on each TV screen sides?


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 10, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Is it possible to play PS2 games on PS3 on HDTV without having a vertical gaps on each TV screen sides?


Depends if the PS2 game supports wide screen.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been hearing about that Heavy Rain thingy a lot lately, does it look that good? I have to check out more about it.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 10, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Sounds pretty cool, but how many characters are there?
> 
> Or, are the replacement characters just blank slates?


We barely know anything about the game, so we'll just have to wait.


Athrum said:


> I've been hearing about that Heavy Rain thingy a lot lately, does it look that good? I have to check out more about it.


It's different is all (edit: and it has good graphics.  good graphics = a lot of attention).  It will likely barely even be a game, but as long as the story holds up it will be an interesting experience.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 10, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> We barely know anything about the game, so we'll just have to wait.



Just offering up a theory.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 10, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Just offering up a theory.


Ah thought you were directly asking me.  As far as speculation goes, it would be pretty fucking lame for them to just make a bunch of cookie cutter characters to kill off and not get attached to.  They would all have to be important characters otherwise the whole atmosphere the game tries to create with perma death and emphasis on story would be destroyed.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, but they can only have so many well-developed characters. So if you die three or so times, game over, start over?

That would suck.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 10, 2008)

By the way you can now sign up for the Resistance 2 Beta Test at Resistance 2 homepage.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 10, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yeah, but they can only have so many well-developed characters. So if you die three or so times, game over, start over?
> 
> That would suck.



Yeah, that's what I was wondering about. How many characters could you bring in before it ends? And once it ends, do you start the ENTIRE game over? That would be a major pain in the ass especially if you got stuck on a hard part or something... Interesting concept, but I can see it going very very wrong.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 10, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yeah, but they can only have so many well-developed characters. So if you die three or so times, game over, start over?
> 
> That would suck.


It's called penalty, something us as gamers have never really experienced and cry out against whenever someone tries to properly implement.  See Fable II and the short lived Scarring feature or in a sort of different way the save system in Dead Rising.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

I wouldnt be suprised with 4-6 characters after that or something, and it's hard to say how easy or hard it will be to die.. but hmm.. once they're all gone.. there can only be so many.. I guess you're done and gotta restart?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 12, 2008)

If you die permanently, it's very likely the game won't be that hard.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

What kind of game is it?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 12, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> What kind of game is it?


Well lets just say if you know how to play , you probably know how to play Heavy Rain.  If it plays like Indigo Prophecy then it will be adventure game mixed with lots of quick time events.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Well lets just say if you know how to play , you probably know how to play Heavy Rain.  If it plays like Indigo Prophecy then it will be adventure game mixed with lots of quick time events.


There's a video of combat gameplay. Look it up on GT or something.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

oO, I'll go look for it heh.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 12, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> There's a video of combat gameplay. Look it up on GT or something.


Yeah I've seen it.  That was just a small clip of the game though so I didn't want to make too many judgments off it just yet.  I do expect it to be an improved version of the way Indigo played though.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

I've never played "indigo", is it a good thing?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> It's called penalty, something us as gamers have never really experienced and cry out against whenever someone tries to properly implement.  See Fable II and the short lived Scarring feature or in a sort of different way the save system in Dead Rising.



Penalty for not playing well enough, wasn't that just a way to suck quarters from gamers back in the arcade days?

This game is supposed to be a interactive experience, right? I've never lost my place while reading a book, and started reading it again from the beginning.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm sure the end game will have save spots (or be depressingly short).

The concept is _instead_ of dieing there's the option to experience the game from the point of view of another character in a plotline where the main character died.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 12, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I've never played "indigo", is it a good thing?


I'm just sick of typing Indigo Prophecy and yes it is good if you can pardon the story going to shit at the end.


Vonocourt said:


> Penalty for not playing well enough, wasn't that just a way to suck quarters from gamers back in the arcade days?
> 
> This game is supposed to be a interactive experience, right? I've never lost my place while reading a book, and started reading it again from the beginning.


Sticking another quarter in the machine does not quite compare to permanently losing a character you have been attached to or in Fable's case being permanently scarred and those scars reflecting the way people would feel about you in game.

We've been playing by the old stick another quarter in rules since the days of yore.  I wouldn't mind seeing some devs out there experiment with other ways of handling failure, death, and punishment in games.

The problem Lionhead Studios ran into with their attempt was that the average game player doesn't know how to deal with punishment*.  Thus the player resorts to loading a save file or even a manual shut down of teh console to prevent such a thing from happening.

*actually I'm not sure if "punishment" is the word I want to be using, but something like that.  Players obviously don't need to be punished for simple mistakes they make in something that is supposed to be a recreational activity.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Sticking another quarter in the machine does not quite compare to permanently losing a character you have been attached to or in Fable's case being permanently scarred and those scars reflecting the way people would feel about you in game.



I have no problem with losing a character(seems like a novel way to have unique experiences), but at the possibility that all the hours I put into can become useless if I die a certain amount of times.



> Yeah, but they can only have so many well-developed characters. So if you die three or so times, game over, start over?



Again, this is just musings about how this game _may_ work, so I may be fretting over nothing.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 13, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I have no problem with losing a character(seems like a novel way to have unique experiences), but at the possibility that all the hours I put into can become useless if I die a certain amount of times.


Yeah that would basically be the kind of "punishment" developers would need to avoid doing when attempting such a game mechanic.  I wanna see what they can come up with though ;3


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone have a soccom beta key?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 13, 2008)

Online co-op confirmed for Resistance 2. Brilliant.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 13, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Online co-op confirmed for Resistance 2. Brilliant.


 Hasn't that been one of the main bullet points of the game from the very beginning?

"OMG 60 PLAYER COMPETITIVE OMG 8 PLAYER CO-OP" has been well known for some time.  I doubt any of that would all be on one screen ;3


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh god 8 player co-op on one screen would be horrible.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2008)

Well lookee here.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2008)

^Wish it was real


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2008)

Shhh...Ignorance is bliss my friend.

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 14, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Hasn't that been one of the main bullet points of the game from the very beginning?
> 
> "OMG 60 PLAYER COMPETITIVE OMG 8 PLAYER CO-OP" has been well known for some time.  I doubt any of that would all be on one screen ;3



No idea probably was, but I just found out. What the fuck is 8 player co-op though, how will that work? 

Well, after a quick Google it seems that the online co-op will have a different campaign to local co-op? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Athrum (Sep 14, 2008)

No idea, but the co-op campaign is different from the single player one.


----------



## INSTA-KILL (Sep 14, 2008)

PS-TRIPLE > XBOX 360 AND WII


----------



## Athrum (Sep 14, 2008)

Playmaker said:


> PS-TRIPLE > XBOX 360 AND WII



Hello tehre fanboy, you won't fit here with thoughts like those


----------



## Akira (Sep 14, 2008)

Playmaker said:


> PS-TRIPLE > XBOX 360 AND WII



Well, at least you posted it in _this_ thread and not the 360 and Wii ones


Seriously though, saying stuff like that won't be looked upon too kindly.


----------



## TEK (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey guys I have a question. I'm a huge Sonic fan and since I just got a PS3, I only recently heard about Sonic the Hedgehog which came out in 2006 for the PS3 and XBOX 360. I know most websites gave it a lot of low scores/bad reviews but I've heard mix things about it from user reviews. 

Do you think this game is worth getting for $20 or should I just wait for Sonic Unleashed which comes out this November and looks to be awesome?


----------



## Segan (Sep 14, 2008)

TEK said:


> Hey guys I have a question. I'm a huge Sonic fan and since I just got a PS3, I only recently heard about Sonic the Hedgehog which came out in 2006 for the PS3 and XBOX 360. I know most websites gave it a lot of low scores/bad reviews but I've heard mix things about it from user reviews.
> 
> Do you think this game is worth getting for $20 or should I just wait for Sonic Unleashed which comes out this November and looks to be awesome?


You could check the gameplay footages on youtube.

20 bucks seems fair enough.


----------



## Vasp (Sep 14, 2008)

TEK said:
			
		

> Hey guys I have a question. I'm a huge Sonic fan and since I just got a PS3, I only recently heard about Sonic the Hedgehog which came out in 2006 for the PS3 and XBOX 360. I know most websites gave it a lot of low scores/bad reviews but I've heard mix things about it from user reviews.
> 
> Do you think this game is worth getting for $20 or should I just wait for Sonic Unleashed which comes out this November and looks to be awesome?



I'd avoid it if I were you. I'm a huge sonic fan too, but this game is just a disappointment. There are a lot of glitches and it lags a LOT and there are too many loading screens that take too long.

If I were you, I'd just wait for the new sonic and hope it's better.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> You could check the gameplay footages on youtube.
> 
> 20 bucks seems fair enough.



NO> Sonic isn't worth 5 dollars let alone 20. Sonic 06 is the biggest piece of shit ever created.


----------



## ZE (Sep 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> NO> Sonic isn't worth 5 dollars let alone 20. Sonic 06 is the biggest piece of shit ever created.



It is more like Sega sucks so much that all the games they make are nothing but a piece of diarrhea, and that’s coming from a past sega fan, a huge one. Sega let his fans down so much that no one trusts them anymore, any game they make will be called shit.


----------



## TEK (Sep 14, 2008)

Hmm. Ok. I guess I'll just have to hold my breath til November and hope that Sonic Unleashed turns out much better. Thanks for your input/help everyone.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 15, 2008)

TEK said:


> Hmm. Ok. I guess I'll just have to hold my breath til November and hope that Sonic Unleashed turns out much better. Thanks for your input/help everyone.


There is no 2D gameplay in the Sonic Unleashed trailer, meaning that the whole game is probably going to be 3D again. A lot of Sonic fans are disappointed by this.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 15, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Hello tehre fanboy, you won't fit here with thoughts like those



Well, he/she posted in the correct thread so it's not really trolling.


----------



## TEK (Sep 15, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> There is no 2D gameplay in the Sonic Unleashed trailer, meaning that the whole game is probably going to be 3D again. A lot of Sonic fans are disappointed by this.



Yea, I too really miss the 2-D gameplay. From what I've read for Sonic Unleashed, the daytime missions when you're just good ol' Sonic are looking to be really good. It's the nighttime missions when you transform and play as the Werehog that looks to be really bad.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah the night time missions just look like the more recent Sonics except instead of more running, you just hit everyone. I really hope that there's a lot more daytime missions than night because the werewolf crap looks horrible.


----------



## Vasp (Sep 15, 2008)

TEK said:
			
		

> Yea, I too really miss the 2-D gameplay. From what I've read for Sonic Unleashed, the daytime missions when you're just good ol' Sonic are looking to be really good. It's the nighttime missions when you transform and play as the Werehog that looks to be really bad.



Honestly, I liked Sonic Adventure and Sonic Adventure 2. If they can recreate that, or even expand on that, I would be happy.


----------



## TEK (Sep 16, 2008)

Vasp said:


> Honestly, I liked Sonic Adventure and Sonic Adventure 2. If they can recreate that, or even expand on that, I would be happy.



Don't get me wrong, I liked those 2 games as well. But in comparison to the classic 2-D games, I feel they just can't compare.

I think the biggest problem that Sega is having right now with the Sonic Series is that they feel they need to keep creating characters, re-inventing the classic ones, and develop a huge story behind it. But truth be told, I never really cared for the Sonic stories. All I needed to know is Dr. Robotnik/Eggman was bad, and Sonic was a fast badass with a cocky attitude that was going to take him down. That was enough. I loved that. But now, we have so many new additions to the cast that it's ridiculous. 

To me, when they introduced Knuckles, it was cool. He was a badass that was fast yet powerful and that was cool. But all the characters after that were just overkill to me. If they could get back to the basics, I think Sonic could be completely revitalized and our favorite hedgehog would be back. But at this rate, I fear for his descent into nothingness....


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2008)

*God of War III a three-act experience; script approx. 120 pages*

From Gamasutra:



> In a talk at the Austin Game Developers Conference on Monday, God Of War 3 writer Marianne Krawczyk and voice actor DB Cooper discussed some notable changes needed to stop terrible game dialog or voice acting that might "haunt game writers for the rest of their lives."
> 
> Cooper explained to the audience, which was divided between audio professionals, writers, and voice actors, that "we want to keep your game off of AudioAtrocities.com," noting that it's the lack of useful direction on the character's intent or in terms of how you want the gamer to feel that can hobble things for everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 16, 2008)

when would they realize that 2d sonic is the way to go


----------



## Athrum (Sep 16, 2008)

Mmm too bad there arent plans for those cards in Europe just yet


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2008)

Fck's sake, I just found out Sony accept direct debit after all.  

So Mercenaries 2 is looking not so good after all from recent reviews. A well accounted for 5/10 from Eurogamer.


----------



## TEK (Sep 16, 2008)

Out of curiousity, are there any PS3 games that are scheduled to be Greatest Hits soon or at least have a price drop? I kind of want to get a new game but don't feel like spending $60 bucks.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2008)

You lot are getting Call Of Duty 4 at $39.99 now, if you haven't got it already.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Fck's sake, I just found out Sony accept direct debit after all.
> 
> So Mercenaries 2 is looking not so good after all from recent reviews. A well accounted for 5/10 from Eurogamer.



Eurogamer also gives dynasty warrior games 8/10 and many thing they suck *I don't of course* so don't follow just one review.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 17, 2008)

White Knight Chronicles dated for japan, it comes out on xmas Day


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 17, 2008)

I wonder how long it will take for it to reach America. I remember watching the trailer like 3 years ago thinking it was awesome; however, I haven't seen anything about it for a while, 3 years ago it probably looked a lot better than it would now. There's probably been plenty of information released, and I just haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 17, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> I wonder how long it will take for it to reach America. I remember watching the trailer like 3 years ago thinking it was awesome; however, I haven't seen anything about it for a while, 3 years ago it probably looked a lot better than it would now. There's probably been plenty of information released, and I just haven't been paying attention.


Nope.  We still don't really know anything about it.  It should be one of the bigger games at TGS this year though.  I remember graphically it looked really fucking nice before but I haven't checked it out recently.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah I remember looking at it a while ago and thinking, damn these are some of the best graphics I've seen, of course it was like 3 years ago, and my concept of amazing graphics has changed somewhat (Not to say, it still looks really nice). I just checked out a couple screenshots and videos though, and it looked decent. Definitely something worth checking out.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 17, 2008)

Athrum said:


> White Knight Chronicles dated for japan, it comes out on xmas Day



White Knight Chronicles was the reason I bought a PS3 so long ago.  I still remember the reaction I had from the trailer.


----------



## TEK (Sep 18, 2008)

So what are all of your opinions on the upcoming PS3 exclusive Little Big Planet? 

I personally am really excited about the game and look forward to all of the innovative features of it.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 18, 2008)

So do you all have Life With PlayStation now?

It's a pretty nifty feature, you can even track the real-time movements of Hurricane Ike X3


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> So do you all have Life With PlayStation now?
> 
> It's a pretty nifty feature, you can even track the real-time movements of Hurricane Ike X3



Sounds as fun as Wii weather...yeah. :amazed


----------



## Athrum (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol, it was an interesting concept though Folding@home is better. Im really hyped about LBP and White Knight, i just hope i'm not fooling myself and the games turn out to be crap. You have a "new" trailer of White Knight in the japanese PStore and boy did the graphics improve since we last saw them, the game looks really good. Level 5 said they have a shocking announcement for next week, i just hope it's not "We decided to port White Knight to XBOX after we got a ton of cash from Micro$oft" lol


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 18, 2008)

Free Radical are doing a poll on which platform consumers think Timesplitters 4 should be on. The fucking Wii was way ahead when I voted but it's changed now. If you do vote, just go for anything but the Gamecube 1.5.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 18, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Lol, it was an interesting concept though Folding@home is better. Im really hyped about LBP and White Knight, i just hope i'm not fooling myself and the games turn out to be crap. You have a "new" trailer of White Knight in the japanese PStore and boy did the graphics improve since we last saw them, the game looks really good. Level 5 said they have a shocking announcement for next week, *i just hope it's not "We decided to port White Knight to XBOX after we got a ton of cash from Micro$oft" lol*


That's the first thing I checked up on when I heard about the oncoming announcement, but White Knight is being published by Sony themselves.  No need to fear for another lost exclusive ;3  At least that leaves room for the announcement to be something new all together.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 18, 2008)

Is the orange box any good? Since bioshock is coming to the ps3, was that game any good?


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 18, 2008)

Orange Box is good. Especially if you've never played any of the Half-Life 2 games (which I never had). Portal is a lot of fun while it lasts, and Team Fortress 2 isn't bad either. It's definitely worth picking up especially if you've never played Half-Life 2. As for BioShock, I haven't heard a lot of negative things about it, and even though I've never played it, all my friend that have have said good things.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 18, 2008)

I actually saw an average review for bioshock, IDK, for some reason why I see alot of hype for something and see a few negative things for it, I get turned off a bit.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 18, 2008)

Life with Playstation fails. Closest place I can select for my town is 3 hours away.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 18, 2008)

three letters is all care for. *LBP*


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I actually saw an average review for bioshock, IDK, for some reason why I see alot of hype for something and see a few negative things for it, I get turned off a bit.



You can see average reviews for every big-name game, and as for seeing negatives, nothing is perfect.

IMO, Bioshock is a great game, and the faults that it has are no reason to skip it.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 18, 2008)

I saw someone list half-life 2 as the worst game they ever played on the worst games thread, now it's gonna haunt my memory like every nearly freaking game I've played for the past year.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 18, 2008)

They're going to add more locations in the future, it's a new feature after all.

Also the new  is kickass


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 18, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I saw someone list half-life 2 as the worst game they ever played on the worst games thread, now it's gonna haunt my memory like every nearly freaking game I've played for the past year.



Well it's all a matter of opinion. And I have a feeling that person either got stuck, or just did not get far into the game because most people will tell you it's a very good game. Half-Life 2, episode 1, and episode 2 aren't the only games in Orange Box either. Team Fortress 2 and Portal are also on there, and they are both very enjoyable. Getting 5 good/decent games in one is not a bad deal at all. Of course, if you really don't want to get it, I'm not stopping you, I'm just saying it's a good deal.


----------



## TEK (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you guys know if any games are going to be Greatest Hits soon? 

I kind of want to get Heavenly Sword but I feel like it'll either be a greatest hit soon or the price should drop.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 18, 2008)

TEK said:


> Do you guys know if any games are going to be Greatest Hits soon?
> 
> I kind of want to get Heavenly Sword but I feel like it'll either be a greatest hit soon or the price should drop.


E-bay, that's all I gotta say, picked it up for less then $30 in mint condition. Granted, I got lucky.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 19, 2008)

*New White Knight Story screens 
*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TEK (Sep 19, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> *New White Knight Story screens
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


That game looks really sweet!!! What's the general story supposed to be about and when does it come out?


----------



## Segan (Sep 19, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> *New White Knight Story screens
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Oh, holy sweetness.

I wanna this game already.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 19, 2008)

It's an epic large-scale RPG from Level 5, it's scheduled for release in Japan this Christmas. The main game is supposedly 60+ hours long.

There isn't a whole lot of info on the storyline yet, but the main character can transform into a giant mecha-like white knight.

Also the battle system looks kickass


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Sep 19, 2008)

^The game is finally giving us some more sweet screens. Too bad like everything else, it's still a long time before a translated release.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 19, 2008)

TEK said:


> Do you guys know if any games are going to be Greatest Hits soon?
> 
> I kind of want to get Heavenly Sword but I feel like it'll either be a greatest hit soon or the price should drop.



Wait for the price to drop, it's been platinum (EU Greatest Hits equivalent) here for about six weeks now, should only be a matter of time. It's hard to find out what's upcoming because Sony usually do a good job of keeping price cuts quiet.



Zeno said:


> Life with Playstation fails. Closest place I can select for my town is 3 hours away.



Your town lol, I heard some people in Europe can't select their own countries.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 19, 2008)

Like I said, it's a new service and they're going to add more countries and cities.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

White knight looks amazing. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 19, 2008)

I wonder if there's multiple white and black knights or if there's only your character's and whoever owns the black knight's one. I'd like to see different ones here and there.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 19, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Your town lol, I heard some people in Europe can't select their own countries.



Yeah Lisbon isn't there, the only town close enough is Madrid in Spain. Also there is no towns in Greece and most of the eastern europe xD


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 19, 2008)

_LittleBigPlanet_'s gone gold, set for 21st Oct release date in NA, 22nd in EU, 24th in UK & Ireland and 30th in Japan.


----------



## Id (Sep 19, 2008)

Check out the Twin pair joysticks for the Armored Core.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDRyYXz3q8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 19, 2008)

8 Days (cancelled) awesome cover system:

Just uploaded this yesterday, now lets spread it 
Click Here


sigh


----------



## Id (Sep 23, 2008)

Resistance 2 looks sweet. Definitely an improvement.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 30, 2008)

Uncharted 2 confirmed to be in development

From PSM3, hopeful for a 2009 release !


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 30, 2008)

I got a PS3 a few months ago and I have to say, I'm disappointed in it for the most part. The only games I've got any enjoyment out of so far is Metal Gear Solid 4 and Ninja Gaiden Sigma. I tried all the other notable games and not one was much good. 

Uncharted 2 and Resistance 2 are not going to cut it either. Valkyria Chronicles and Heavy Rain are a start, but Sony really need to get better prospective exclusives to make me not feel I've made a mistake in buying their console.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 30, 2008)

Well not to be a bastard and all but Sony don't give a crap about what you think, it listens to the masses. Uncharted and Resistance sold a lot of copies and i bet the sequels will sell tons more. LittleBigPlanet seems like another big exclusive and Sony has 9 non-announced games to show at TGS next week, so that's a lot of games for people to pick


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Uncharted 2 confirmed to be in development
> 
> From PSM3, hopeful for a 2009 release !



Yes, i love uncharted 1


----------



## Akira (Sep 30, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Uncharted 2 confirmed to be in development
> 
> From PSM3, hopeful for a 2009 release !



If this has a co-op mode I'm already sold.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 30, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Well not to be a bastard and all but Sony don't give a crap about what you think, it listens to the masses.



Well, not to be a bastard and all, but it's the masses that are ruining gaming for those of us with taste.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 30, 2008)

lol, well you can always take the dust out of your old SNES or MegaDrive and enjoy some full afternoons


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 30, 2008)

Athrum said:


> lol, well you can always take the dust out of your old SNES or MegaDrive and enjoy some full afternoons



While I'm at it I'll play Doom as well, it's not like shooters now are any more advanced


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 30, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> I got a PS3 a few months ago and I have to say, I'm disappointed in it for the most part. The only games I've got any enjoyment out of so far is Metal Gear Solid 4 and Ninja Gaiden Sigma. I tried all the other notable games and not one was much good.
> 
> Uncharted 2 and Resistance 2 are not going to cut it either. Valkyria Chronicles and Heavy Rain are a start, but Sony really need to get better prospective exclusives to make me not feel I've made a mistake in buying their console.



well, you did not mention littlebigplanet. I personally am looking forward to that one.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 30, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> well, you did not mention littlebigplanet. I personally am looking forward to that one.



I'm not really that interested in it, sidescrollers were never my thing.

I did however forget inFamous which might be good. I also like the idea of The Agency, though I'm against subscription based gaming. If it's free to play I'd definitely give that a try.


----------



## Akira (Sep 30, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> I'm not really that interested in it, sidescrollers were never my thing.




You do know what LBP is right?


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 30, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> You do know what LBP is right?



Yeah, I do, and really I'm still not that interested.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 30, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> I'm not really that interested in it, sidescrollers were never my thing.
> 
> I did however forget inFamous which might be good. I also like the idea of The Agency, though I'm against subscription based gaming. If it's free to play I'd definitely give that a try.



then, something should come up later. you like god of war don't you? or maybe killzone 2. to tell you the truth there are tons of games I want to play, but I haven't played them yet because I am still playing COD4


----------



## Stalin (Sep 30, 2008)

Fallout 3 seems interesting and so does bioshock.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 30, 2008)

Since I own a 360 Bioshock is in my distant past.

Fallout 3 doesn't interest me.

Don't care for God of War.

Definitely don't give a shit about Killzone 2.

Yep, clearly I'm rather picky, aren't I?


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 30, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Since I own a 360 Bioshock is in my distant past.
> 
> Fallout 3 doesn't interest me.
> 
> ...


You're the one to blame not Sony.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 30, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> You're the one to blame not Sony.



Perhaps, but there's no denying that Sony squandered the PS2's dominance. Once upon a time, if you wanted the best variety of games, there was no contest, the PS2 was your port of call. Now I feel that the 360 is and the PS3 just seems to be a shadow compared to the PS2.

I'll change my tune if that Atlus PS3 game is Shin Megami Tensei IV though.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 30, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Since I own a 360 Bioshock is in my distant past.
> 
> Fallout 3 doesn't interest me.
> 
> ...



yup, you got that right. what kind of games do you like anyway.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 30, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> yup, you got that right. what kind of games do you like anyway.



Well, I like RPGs, besides the typically the Final Fantasy series, so FFXIII isn't really big on my list. I will try it because I try each one, but I'm not expecting much since it's Nomura producing this one and he seems to have great skill in designing games I dislike greatly. White Knight Chronicles looks fantastic though. 

I like adventure games. Heavy Rain looks very interesting. Not much else on the PS3 however. 

I like fighters. I do intend to buy Streetfighter IV and KoF XII for the system because I can import them and I prefer the controller. 

I like unconventional first person games, so that's why Mirror's Edge is the only first person game coming out that I'm interested in. 

I suppose to produce a complete list of games I really am looking forward to that are either only for the PS3, or I specifically plan to buy for the PS3, is this:

Mirror's Edge
Valkyria Chronicles
White Knight Chronicles
Heavy Rain
Yakuza Kenzan (if it's ever released in English) 
inFamous
Streetfighter IV
King of Fighters XII

Add Shin Megami Tensei IV if thats what the unannounced Atlus RPG turns out to be.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 30, 2008)

I geuss the its that PS3 just doesn't have a lot of the type of games you like since a lot of its big titles are FPS. You ever elder scrolls 4?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I geuss the its that PS3 just doesn't have a lot of the type of games you like since a lot of its big titles are FPS. You ever elder scrolls 4?



Yeah just to point out i Laugh at sony fanboys who state 360 is a FPS machine when the majority of sony's big titles are shooters.  

Anyway i find this a problem with PS3 since PS2 didn't have much shooters and i like it that way.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 30, 2008)

PS2 didn't have much variety in it's first two years either.. PS3 is doing better then PS2 actually.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2008)

Is it? Maybe because there wasn't a console that didn't die 2 years in to compare it.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm actually looking forward to a lot of the upcoming shooters on the Playstation 3. I realize that there were not many good ones on the PS2, but I think that the Playstation 3 handles them a lot better than the PS2 did. Plus it seems Hybridial just bought a PS3 because he assumed there would be RPGs on it, which is more his fault than Sony's. I'm pretty satisfied with a lot of the upcoming exclusives. Resistance 2 and Little Big Planet look awesome. Killzone 2 looks decent. White Knight Chronicles, of what very little I've seen looks like it can be very good. Not to mention if a Drake's 2 comes out, the first one was very well done, the only thing I'd like to see is a larger variety in weapons, harder puzzles, and a longer game in general.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 30, 2008)

11 Unannounced PS3 titles for the Tokyo Game Show and they all are from SCEJ. Yes there are 11 unannounced PS3 titles from SCEJ and that doesn't mean PSP or from other companies. 


> *
> PLAYSTATION 3*
> 
> 1 secret Irem game (Bumpy Trot 2 or something else?)
> ...




Give us some rpgs!!!


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 30, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> 11 Unannounced PS3 titles for the Tokyo Game Show and they all are from SCEJ. Yes there are 11 unannounced PS3 titles from SCEJ and that doesn't mean PSP or from other companies.
> 
> 
> 
> Give us some rpgs!!!


I think they said that 3 or 4 of those 11 will be playable.. so it's going to be a great event for PS3 fans.

Uncharted 2 is also going to be announced/revealed on the next issue of PSM3.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 30, 2008)

Seems the PS3 is getting some big relevations pretty soon.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 1, 2008)

Guitar Hero 3? xD

C'mon Japan, get with the times already.


----------



## Cirus (Oct 1, 2008)

With all the games comming out for the PS3 there leaves some room to be desired.  Alot of the games are good, but with what is shown I do believe that there needs to be more RPG's and fewer shooting type games.  Though games like GH are good in their own right, but it lack substance in my opinion as to what you can do with them.  With GH I find that after you play it a while you practiaclly have mastered the game and the only thing left to do is just play with friends on it.  Where as RPG games that I would like to see come out take a long time to master and have good replay value.  That just my two cents worth.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2008)

My problem with PS3's lineup is any game that i really like on PS3 i usually can get on 360, and i usually do so. Only exclusives I'm looking forward to are little big planet and resistance 2 for this year.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Oct 1, 2008)

LBP beta has been going like hot cakes. I remember being part of the huge lags that brought so many gaming sites to their knees. 

Eternal Sonata (Trusty Bell) demo released on the JAP PS Store if anyone is interested. It's in Japanese but it's not too hard to play, mainly a taste of the battle system.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 1, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> My problem with PS3's lineup is any game that i really like on PS3 i usually can get on 360, and i usually do so. Only exclusives I'm looking forward to are little big planet and resistance 2 for this year.



That's generally a problem that goes without saying for anybody who owns a PS3 and Xbox 360. Sony have just yet to show my what they offer that Microsoft don't.

Granted, one of those things they offer is better sytem stability so if my 360 red lights anytime soon, I'm probably going to be grateful that I'm buying Mirror's Edge and Dead Space on the PS3.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> I got a PS3 a few months ago and I have to say, I'm disappointed in it for the most part. The only games I've got any enjoyment out of so far is Metal Gear Solid 4 and Ninja Gaiden Sigma. I tried all the other notable games and not one was much good.
> 
> Uncharted 2 and Resistance 2 are not going to cut it either. Valkyria Chronicles and Heavy Rain are a start, but Sony really need to get better prospective exclusives to make me not feel I've made a mistake in buying their console.



Well if you've tried *all* the notable games, and MGS4 and NGS were the only titles you've gotten any enjoyment out of; and you're already ruling out by name Uncharted 2, Resistance 2, LittleBigPlanet, Killzone 2 and God Of War 3 without having played them, I'm thinking you might've made a bit of an uninformed decision in buying the Playstation. Unless you also wanted a Blu-Ray player.



Hybridial said:


> Perhaps, but there's no denying that Sony squandered the PS2's dominance. Once upon a time, if you wanted the best variety of games, there was no contest, the PS2 was your port of call. Now I feel that the 360 is and the PS3 just seems to be a shadow compared to the PS2.



In terms of exclusives, the Playstation 3 was *never* going to reach the heights of the PS2's dominance when it lost Grand Theft Auto, then Devil May Cry and then Final Fantasy. I disagree that the best variety of games are on the Xbox 360, especially if you're arguing that to the degree of the best games of the previous generation being on the PS2; things are way more even now, with the above mentioned games going multi-platform and both systems having a similar amount of good exclusives. It's down to taste now really, which franchises you're fans of etc. We should really wait a few more years before we can properly compare last-gen to this gen though. 



Nakiro said:


> PS2 didn't have much variety in it's first two years either.. PS3 is doing better then PS2 actually.



I disagree, I think the PS2 had a stronger games library and about double the sales in the same time period.

I am a bit surprised though as to why RPG's seem to be so disproportionately high up on everyone's priority lists. It might have something to do with this being an anime/manga message board.. speaking of which,


----------



## Akira (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, is this one of Sony's 14 new projects?


Edit: Scans look immense, hopefully we'll get a release date soon!


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 1, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> In terms of exclusives, the Playstation 3 was *never* going to reach the heights of the PS2's dominance when it lost Grand Theft Auto, then Devil May Cry and then Final Fantasy.



You just listed the exclusives on the PS2 I never gave a shit about to start with. The PS2 console is notable not because of it's big name exclusives but because it attracted attention and games from every sector. I never liked many of the big name games on the PS2 at all. It was always about those games that weren't so well known for me because I actually loved a lot of them. The Onimusha series, never as big as DMC or God Of War but I enjoyed it far more. Clock Tower and Haunting Ground, gave me my survival horror fix since I never much liked Silent Hill. 

Still, even the original Xbox impressed me with time. I just need a handful of great titles I can get nowhere else. They just haven't appeared yet.


----------



## Akira (Oct 1, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> You just listed the exclusives on the PS2 I never gave a shit about to start with. The PS2 console is notable not because of it's big name exclusives but because it attracted attention and games from every sector. I never liked many of the big name games on the PS2 at all. It was always about those games that weren't so well known for me because I actually loved a lot of them. The Onimusha series, never as big as DMC or God Of War but I enjoyed it far more. Clock Tower and Haunting Ground, gave me my survival horror fix since I never much liked Silent Hill.
> 
> Still, even the original Xbox impressed me with time. I just need a handful of great titles I can get nowhere else. They just haven't appeared yet.



Your problem with the PS3 seems to be more directed at gaming in general than any specific console. Quirky, original games are on all the consoles, you just have to find ones you like.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 1, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Your problem with the PS3 seems to be more directed at gaming in general than any specific console. Quirky, original games are on all the consoles, you just have to find ones you like.



Oh yeah, it's definitely a gaming problem, not just a PS3 problem, but the PS3 is feeling the sting of it more than any other console right now. I should know, I own them all.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 1, 2008)

The thing is i think PS3 has the same number or more exclusives now than the Xbox360


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 1, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Well, I like RPGs, besides the typically the Final Fantasy series, so FFXIII isn't really big on my list. I will try it because I try each one, but I'm not expecting much since it's Nomura producing this one and he seems to have great skill in designing games I dislike greatly. White Knight Chronicles looks fantastic though.
> 
> I like adventure games. Heavy Rain looks very interesting. Not much else on the PS3 however.
> 
> ...



well, then you have more than a few games to look forward to


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 1, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Seems the PS3 is getting some big relevations pretty soon.



every time PS3 is lagging in sale, sony representatives say that. I will not hold my breath until they actually show something either unexpected, interesting or both


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> The PS2 console is notable not because of it's big name exclusives but because it attracted attention and games from every sector.


That was because at the time, the PS2 was the dominate console. So it obviously made more sense to release games on the PS2 from a business standpoint. This generation things are different. Right now the Wii is dominating so from a business standpoint it makes more sense to develop games for Wii. 360 right now is ahead of the PS3 which is why most third party games are multiplat because it makes more sense from a business standpoint. The only problem is that some third party developers still see the PS3 as a challenge and favour the 360 in terms of multiplats, while other third party developers notice that the Cell has a lot of potential. The PS3 will probably never have the same success as the PS2.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 1, 2008)

RodMack said:


> That was because at the time, the PS2 was the dominate console. So it obviously made more sense to release games on the PS2 from a business standpoint. This generation things are different. Right now the Wii is dominating so from a business standpoint it makes more sense to develop games for Wii. 360 right now is ahead of the PS3 which is why most third party games are multiplat because it makes more sense from a business standpoint. The only problem is that some third party developers still see the PS3 as a challenge and favour the 360 in terms of multiplats, while other third party developers notice that the Cell has a lot of potential. *The PS3 will probably never have the same success as the PS2*.



I dont think it is a probability anymore. PS3 will not have the same level of success as PS2. and this eventuality had a lot to do with how sony managed the development, production and release of ps3. hopefully they learned their lesson and dont repeat the same mistakes with the next console.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 1, 2008)

RodMack said:


> This generation things are different. Right now the Wii is dominating so from a business standpoint *it makes more sense to develop games for Wii.*


Ehhh, doesn't the Wii have a horrible Console to games sale ratio?


----------



## Akira (Oct 1, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Ehhh, doesn't the Wii have a horrible Console to games sale ratio?



Thats partly due to the fact that the Wii sells just _that_ many units. A lot of people are buying Wii's just for Wii sports, so even if the console/game ratio isn't too great that doesn't mean game sales are low.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 1, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Thats partly due to the fact that the Wii sells just _that_ many units. A lot of people are buying Wii's just for Wii sports, so even if the console/game ratio isn't too great that doesn't mean game sales are low.


Blehhh, game sales.

No wonder I don't bother keeping track.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2008)

Wii still sucks ballz, ps360 for win.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 1, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Wii still sucks ballz, ps360 for win.



Shut up, Whity


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Seems the PS3 is getting some big relevations pretty soon.



They need it, badly. They are almost as silent as Nintendo, in all of the wrong ways.

The only game I care for the PS3 for the remainder of this year, and anyone with a brain is on the same boat as me, would HAVE to be LittleBigPlanet. I actually feel bad for every other game being released this month, because they will all not be nearly as epic as LBP.

I really could not give 7,000 shits (and a soda) about Resistance 2. I didn't like the first one at all.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not going to lie. On my PS3 release list the only exclusives are NUNS and LBP. The others are multiplatform. PS3 needs some exclusives and hopefully those titles being from Sony have something to do with it. Exclusives in a good way. Not bad exclusives, GOOD exclusives. Hell GREAT exclusives. 

Oh a larger note here's the first of the titles and it's a JRPG called Demon's Souls
*
Demon's Souls*


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2008)

I never tried Resistance so I'm not all that excited about Resistance 2. I might get SOCOM: Confrontation mainly for the headset since I feel it's cheaper getting it that way than with the headset by itself. I'm definitely getting LBP on launch. Since I preordered it at EBGames I have the Kratos coupon with me. Let's see if LBP can live up to its expectations. I'll also be sure to get Naruto. Other than that, maybe Mirror's Edge.


----------



## zornedge (Oct 1, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> I dont think it is a probability anymore. PS3 will not have the same level of success as PS2. and this eventuality had a lot to do with how sony managed the development, production and release of ps3. hopefully they learned their lesson and dont repeat the same mistakes with the next console.



The biggest mistake is the actual manufacture of the PS3, and the pricing.  If you understand the market conditions for selling games, games tend to cater more towards the younger audience.  The PS3 was a very good attempt in mature gaming, and I think it should stay that way.  The more we can grow a market for the adults, the better, as it all started with Resident Evil (I'm not aware of any prior popular game that was mature) for the PS1.  

The problem is, not a lot of adults like or have time for the PS3 specifically for gaming.  Therefore, a Blu-ray player was established within the system as an incentive.  You can see where I am going here with the components being added scaling to the pricing, which makes it out of reach to the markets of a younger audience.

Otherwise, I would say it's very successful in the adult market.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 1, 2008)

zornedge said:


> The biggest mistake is the actual manufacture of the PS3, and the pricing.  If you understand the market conditions for selling games, games tend to cater more towards the younger audience.  The PS3 was a very good attempt in mature gaming, and I think it should stay that way.  The more we can grow a market for the adults, the better, as it all started with Resident Evil (I'm not aware of any prior popular game that was mature) for the PS1.
> 
> The problem is, not a lot of adults like or have time for the PS3 specifically for gaming.  Therefore, a Blu-ray player was established within the system as an incentive.  You can see where I am going here with the components being added scaling to the pricing, which makes it out of reach to the markets of a younger audience.
> 
> Otherwise, I would say it's very successful in the adult market.



Actually many of my friends compare the people with headsets on PSN to Xbox live users, and like 9/10 times, the average PSN users is older . Of course I am 15 and would love a PS3, but there are seriously kids as young as 8 years old playing Xbox live and it gets a bit annoying. I will probably always like Xbox live better than PSN ( well, depends on when I get a PS3) but I always hate the little kids, their voices get a bit irritating. One of PS3's biggest problems is ( still) is the pricing.  about 600 U.S dollars for a next gen console is extremely high ( of course I obviously know its much lower now), which is why the success at the beginning was so bad. Sony can only hope with more, better exclusives, that they will sell more.

Also, PS2 had great success because there was virtually nothing challenging it until Xbox came out ( gamecube was OK, but nothing threatening). From the beginning, Xbox just seemed like a minor competitor, sorta like Dreamcast, it would be pretty good but slip away and be forgotten, but then Halo was released. And It started to dominate. I think the reason why PS2 went from domination to sharing 1st/dropping to 2nd  is because Xbox had an actual full fledged online gaming service. Then it had games like Halo.

Right now its about even, but personally I think Xbox Live is dominating PSN right now, including the fall update coming very soon. PS3 just needs some GOOD exclusives, like MGS4.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> Actually many of my friends compare the people with headsets on PSN to Xbox live users, and like 9/10 times, the average PSN users is older . Of course I am 15 and would love a PS3, but there are seriously kids as young as 8 years old playing Xbox live and it gets a bit annoying. I will probably always like Xbox live better than PSN ( well, depends on when I get a PS3) but I always hate the little kids, their voices get a bit irritating. One of PS3's biggest problems is ( still) is the pricing.  about 600 U.S dollars for a next gen console is extremely high ( of course I obviously know its much lower now), which is why the success at the beginning was so bad. Sony can only hope with more, better exclusives, that they will sell more.
> 
> Also, PS2 had great success because there was virtually nothing challenging it until Xbox came out ( gamecube was OK, but nothing threatening). From the beginning, Xbox just seemed like a minor competitor, sorta like Dreamcast, it would be pretty good but slip away and be forgotten, but then Halo was released. And It started to dominate. I think the reason why PS2 went from domination to sharing 1st/dropping to 2nd  is because Xbox had an actual full fledged online gaming service. Then it had games like Halo.
> 
> Right now its about even, but personally I think Xbox Live is dominating PSN right now, including the fall update coming very soon. PS3 just needs some GOOD exclusives, like MGS4.



It will get them, but the big issue is they come so slowly. Literally, since MGS4, nothing big in any degree has come out for the PS3. And before that, the biggest game released prior to MGS4 was Uncharted. There were months of drought between the two releases.

The 360 has an edge, because while the first party stuff takes its slow [or rushed] time with games, they have a plethora of third parties releasing games on it, not showcasing such areas of drought.

The Wii is in the same place as the PS3, except people only give a shit about Nintendo games, and end their desire for games on the Wii then and there. And what third parties doing games for the platform are clearly ignored, see no incentive to make good games for it, or are aiming for the shovelware bin.

It disgusts me, as a Castlevania fan, to CONSTANTLY see Judgment claimed to be a big game for the Wii. That game symbolizes how bad the platform is with games, their quantity, and quality. While people still continue to troll the PS3 as it has "no games", at least it isn't in that terrible state


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2008)

Honestly speaking, I am happy that this is happening to Sony. Reason being is the fact they always relied on 3rd parties to carry the weight and for years I knew that was not going to last. 

I prefer having first party games that make that console special in some way. Do not rely heavily on 3rd parties, of course they are important but Sony made them "too important". 

Now we can expect ( I hope) very high quality (not just graphics, but overall production) and possible great gameplay elements from Sony's first party line. Will it be as good as Nintendo's or Microsoft? (Well Microsoft really does not have much so I should not count them). Who knows but at least they are not focusing more so on first party which they needed to a long time ago.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 2, 2008)

i can't help it but for my taste the more interesting games are coming out on the ps 3. i don't understand all the complaining.

and exclusives. what does the 360 have more to offer then the ps3? MGS 4 just blows everything away that was released on the 360 (yeah i don't understand the halo3 hype. i'm only 30 min in but everything just seems like the ordenery FPS. nothing that draws me in from the start like half life 2. maybe its just me..)

promising exklusives to on the ps3:
Resistence 2
Little Big Planet
God of War 3
Heavy Rain
Killzone 2
Tekken 6
Valkyria Chronicles
White Knight Story
Final Fantasy vs 13


promising exklusives on the xbox 360:
Gears of War 2
Fable 2
Halo 3 addon (not realy but since i listed killzone 2 too)
Star Ocean 4
tales of vesperia (for euros...)

9:5 for the ps3. note: this just my opinion.

and with TGS aproaching in sony land (sorry for the term take it as a joke. some are very sensitive in that matter) i can see the ps3 benefiting more from it.

btw. i don't think i'm a sony fanboy. i got my 360 a few weeks ago and don't have a ps3. maybe its just that you envy the things you don't have? guess we'll see in a few days..


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Honestly speaking, I am happy that this is happening to Sony. Reason being is the fact they always relied on 3rd parties to carry the weight and for years I knew that was not going to last.
> 
> I prefer having first party games that make that console special in some way. Do not rely heavily on 3rd parties, of course they are important but Sony made them "too important".
> 
> Now we can expect ( I hope) very high quality (not just graphics, but overall production) and possible great gameplay elements from Sony's first party line. Will it be as good as Nintendo's or Microsoft? (Well Microsoft really does not have much so I should not count them). Who knows but at least they are not focusing more so on first party which they needed to a long time ago.



If you rely on first party to much half your games become repetitive and the same *Looks at nintendo*, third party is very important, it's sony's fault for losing them and even when they didn't lose them completely why would I buy it on a more expensive system with almost always less features?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Honestly speaking, I am happy that this is happening to Sony. Reason being is the fact they always relied on 3rd parties to carry the weight and for years I knew that was not going to last.
> 
> I prefer having first party games that make that console special in some way. Do not rely heavily on 3rd parties, of course they are important but Sony made them "too important".
> 
> Now we can expect ( I hope) very high quality (not just graphics, but overall production) and possible great gameplay elements from Sony's first party line. Will it be as good as Nintendo's or Microsoft? (Well Microsoft really does not have much so I should not count them). Who knows but at least they are not focusing more so on first party which they needed to a long time ago.



What in the hell.. Sony's internal studios are and always have been strong. Everyone knows what Nintendo make, because they've had the same IP's since the NES; and frankly I'm not a big fan of them, and anyone who isn't has to put up with not playing hardly any good games on a Nintendo system. 

Microsofts first/second party games are nearly invisible.. their top 5 selling games of 2008 are all third-party, and that probably extends further.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> What in the hell.. Sony's internal studios are and always have been strong. Everyone knows what Nintendo make, because they've had the same IP's since the NES; and frankly I'm not a big fan of them, and anyone who isn't has to put up with not playing hardly any good games on a Nintendo system.
> 
> Microsofts first/second party games are nearly invisible.. their top 5 selling games of 2008 are all third-party, and that probably extends further.



While i agree i like the majority of sony's stuff, especially ratchet and clank, god of war, and so on. But fable, halo, and forza, and ninja gaiden are far from invisible.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 2, 2008)

Who's actually getting the Naruto game?


----------



## Stalin (Oct 2, 2008)

I always blamed sony's lack of sucess ofr the ps3 becuase it cost 600 fucking dollars .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> While i agree i like the majority of sony's stuff, especially ratchet and clank, god of war, and so on. But fable, halo, and forza, and ninja gaiden are far from invisible.



Ninja Gaiden has the honor of having it's worst incarnation released under Microsoft Games Studios.

If one of your main teams is a team that most people think lost steam on the N64 and are now your main guns [Rare], you don't really have that heavy of a portfolio.

All MS has had since the beginning is Halo, and considering they seem to dump every other developer down the shitter that does a game for them [People who did Shadowrun, and those who are doing Halo Wars], it's better for them to stick to the same sole guns and take all of the rehases, even if they don't thin the line with actually being new.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Ninja Gaiden has the honor of having it's worst incarnation released under Microsoft Games Studios.



It was not bad however, and you also forget that the issues that game had probably had a lot to do with Team Ninja secretly wanting to knife Tecmo in the back metaphorically as soon as their contractual development time on the game was over, something Microsoft had no control over whatsoever. Very unfair to hold that against them.

Can't defend the others though.

But Sony's first party stuff is no better, only game from them I ever really enjoyed was Primal. Would love to see a sequel to that.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 2, 2008)

zornedge said:


> The biggest mistake is the actual manufacture of the PS3, and the pricing.  If you understand the market conditions for selling games, games tend to cater more towards the younger audience.  The PS3 was a very good attempt in mature gaming, and I think it should stay that way.  The more we can grow a market for the adults, the better, as it all started with Resident Evil (I'm not aware of any prior popular game that was mature) for the PS1.
> 
> The problem is, not a lot of adults like or have time for the PS3 specifically for gaming.  Therefore, a Blu-ray player was established within the system as an incentive.  You can see where I am going here with the components being added scaling to the pricing, which makes it out of reach to the markets of a younger audience.
> 
> Otherwise, I would say it's very successful in the adult market.



but no matter how you look at it, sony intends to run their gaming department as a business and a successful one. they have been good on that with PS1 and PS2. why? because they made a product for a specific target group, and they made something we all wanted to buy. kinda like what nintendo did with the wii. this time around, not as much people are picking up the PS3, at least not at the same level as they did with the PS1 and PS2. and there are the competition who have a pretty good hold on the gaming market share and are doing well for themselves currently, so its going to be extreamely difficult to get the same kind of success - business wise as they did with PS1 & 2. 

with the PS3, they wanted to do everything, and that is a noble goal but if you are going to try to do everything and set a new standard at the same time, its going to cost you big. they are paying the cost of doing something really radical by forfeiting market share. but as long as they take all the good stuff from the PS3 era and dump all of the non essential stuff, they shouldn't do too bad with PS4 when it is ready.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 2, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Who's actually getting the Naruto game?



I am getting the naruto game


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 2, 2008)

Bioshock and PES '09 demo out!

They're both awesome


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm going to pimp LittleBigPlanet.  Why?  It certainly doesn't need pimping, BUT... you will lose your life to it.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm going to pimp LittleBigPlanet.  Why?  It certainly doesn't need pimping, BUT... you will lose your life to it.



no doubt. I have been looking forward to this game since day 1, when it was announced.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm going to pimp LittleBigPlanet.  Why?  It certainly doesn't need pimping, BUT... you will lose your life to it.



I wish I knew what losing my life to LBP is like


----------



## zornedge (Oct 2, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> Actually many of my friends compare the people with headsets on PSN to Xbox live users, and like 9/10 times, the average PSN users is older . Of course I am 15 and would love a PS3, but there are seriously kids as young as 8 years old playing Xbox live and it gets a bit annoying. I will probably always like Xbox live better than PSN ( well, depends on when I get a PS3) but I always hate the little kids, their voices get a bit irritating. One of PS3's biggest problems is ( still) is the pricing.  about 600 U.S dollars for a next gen console is extremely high ( of course I obviously know its much lower now), which is why the success at the beginning was so bad. Sony can only hope with more, better exclusives, that they will sell more.
> 
> Also, PS2 had great success because there was virtually nothing challenging it until Xbox came out ( gamecube was OK, but nothing threatening). From the beginning, Xbox just seemed like a minor competitor, sorta like Dreamcast, it would be pretty good but slip away and be forgotten, but then Halo was released. And It started to dominate. I think the reason why PS2 went from domination to sharing 1st/dropping to 2nd  is because Xbox had an actual full fledged online gaming service. Then it had games like Halo.
> 
> Right now its about even, but personally I think Xbox Live is dominating PSN right now, including the fall update coming very soon. PS3 just needs some GOOD exclusives, like MGS4.



I concur with your point, which is pretty much the same as mine - PS3 (PSN, in this scenario) caters towards the mature audience even though it is open to younger audiences too.  I found it interesting you said there are more younger people on the X-Box than on the PS3, but it does make sense given the PS3's optimal recommended equipment.  



The Scientist said:


> but no matter how you look at it, sony intends to run their gaming department as a business and a successful one. they have been good on that with PS1 and PS2. why? because they made a product for a specific target group, and they made something we all wanted to buy. kinda like what nintendo did with the wii. this time around, not as much people are picking up the PS3, at least not at the same level as they did with the PS1 and PS2. and there are the competition who have a pretty good hold on the gaming market share and are doing well for themselves currently, so its going to be extreamely difficult to get the same kind of success - business wise as they did with PS1 & 2.
> 
> with the PS3, they wanted to do everything, and that is a noble goal but if you are going to try to do everything and set a new standard at the same time, its going to cost you big. they are paying the cost of doing something really radical by forfeiting market share. but as long as they take all the good stuff from the PS3 era and dump all of the non essential stuff, they shouldn't do too bad with PS4 when it is ready.



I agree, the PS3 will never be as successful as the PS2 nor the PS1.  

Starting out with the creation of the PS3 and making it successful in all departments of gaming and features may have been the original plan.  However, as development goes on, the formula for the target audience had to change somehow to make a profit or to make ends meet.  Optimal equipment (HDTV, etc) also comes in play because they are required for top-notch PS3 gaming experience, as well as Blu-Ray - and they don't come cheap.  This hurt Sony as a business in a fundamental way, especially since the PS3 was sold for practically no profit when starting out.  In turn, they had to rely on third-party gaming support -- which entirely depended on those who could buy the PS3 versus those who cannot.  

Due to the older audience not being so overly hot on games (and I do mean, OLDER... not the 20-30 year old people that grew up gaming), Blu-Ray was fundamentally their biggest player, and the PS3 prices remain high due to this reason.

The business model from start to end for Sony's PS3 has certainly evolved from a broader audience to a narrower audience, which was essentially my point - and for this narrower audience, it has more or less succeeded.  Do you know whether for this particular audience, the PS2 trumps the PS3 in sales?  I can see from my own eyes it has (a lot of my co-workers/colleagues have one), but I don't have the statistics so I could be wrong.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 2, 2008)

zornedge said:


> I agree, the PS3 will never be as successful as the PS2 nor the PS1.
> 
> Starting out with the creation of the PS3 and making it successful in all departments of gaming and features may have been the original plan.  However, as development goes on, the formula for the target audience had to change somehow to make a profit or to make ends meet.  Optimal equipment (HDTV, etc) also comes in play because they are required for top-notch PS3 gaming experience, as well as Blu-Ray - and they don't come cheap.  This hurt Sony as a business in a fundamental way, especially since the PS3 was sold for practically no profit when starting out.  In turn, they had to rely on third-party gaming support -- which entirely depended on those who could buy the PS3 versus those who cannot.
> 
> ...



IMO what they did in development for the PS3 is not going to be wasted. sure it was expensive and they had to sacrifice market share this time around. but with the next console, I bet you that they are going to use a lot of the technology they used in the PS3 for the new console, just updated and more improved. they probably would use a more advanced cell like chip in PS4. they most likely would use a better bluray device for the disk. they will have a much better GPU than RSX which IMO just sucks compared to the 360 unified ATI GPU. and definitely they will have a bigger memory than the current one. and the most important thing is that all this tech will not be as expensive as they were in PS3 since they dont have to pay for developmental cost and they are pretty experienced with building this components. this was one of the edges xbox 360 development had over PS3 - the fact that most of the components were already existing and proven and they just had to make a few tweeks before assembling the console, which makes for a much less expensive console. bearing all these in mind, the next PS console will not be as expensive as this one - sony will see to that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 3, 2008)

New KZ2 screens.









_____________________________

ALL Motorstorm 2's 16 tracks!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2008)

On a tech level the game is indeed amazing looking. But still, design wise, ugly to me.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 3, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> New KZ2 screens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh fuck me, it manage to look even better than it did the last time I saw it.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 4, 2008)

KZ2 ground textures


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 4, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> KZ2 ground textures



I know . now I am looking forward to the game


----------



## Athrum (Oct 4, 2008)

Have you guys seen the new R2 trailer?? Man, Hale is so badass now


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 4, 2008)

KZ2 is looking nice, I never played the first one, but I heard it was mediocre at best, so I decided not to try it out. I guess I'll just have to wait and see more about it before making a judgement.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Segan (Oct 4, 2008)

Very, very interesting. Hopefully Sony is able to show off some potentially big guns.


----------



## Akira (Oct 4, 2008)

Hopefully these unannounced titles will be full fledged games and not just 2 PS3 games and 7 PSN store ones.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope they announce another SOTC or ICO, or something from the team at least.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 4, 2008)

^ Yes please.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 5, 2008)

Or maybe the BBC editor secret-verging-on-vapourware game to boot..


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> Very, very interesting. Hopefully Sony is able to show off some potentially big guns.



I hold my fingers crossed too


----------



## Athrum (Oct 5, 2008)

I think one of the games was shown already, Demon's Souls


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 5, 2008)

One is a PSN title and the other was the JRPG "Demon Souls" that's talked about here. 

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 5, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Or maybe the BBC editor secret-verging-on-vapourware game to boot..



Indeed, it's about time they revealed this title already. I'm tired of hearing how incredibly amazing it is.


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 5, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I hope they announce another SOTC or ICO, or something from the team at least.



Me too, those games are very good. And it'd be nice to see what they can do working with the Playstation 3.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 6, 2008)

i just hope that they wont be epic fails like lair, heavenly sword and a few more i mean look at the hype that haze had and it was an epic fail


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 6, 2008)

Heavenly Sword is underrated, Haze was shit and deserved its fate.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2008)

Demon soul is on my list to get games. and I almost have enough to get my 360 and ps3 again.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 6, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> i just hope that they wont be epic fails like lair, *heavenly sword* and a few more i mean look at the hype that haze had and it was an epic fail



Heavenly Sword wasn't epic fail, It was just really short. Other than that, I thought it was a great game.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 6, 2008)

Heavenly Sword is a good game. No doubt the best thing about it is the cinematics, in which it excels above nearly all games in the market - whereas the gameplay mechanics at least _seem_ to lack a cohesion compared to that of what I find in DMC and other similar titles. Maybe it was because I didn't explore enough of it in my play-through, but regardless the gameplay is switched up often enough with Kai and the cannons etc. to keep things fresh. For me though, the most entertaining thing was definitely the cut-scenes.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 6, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> i just hope that they wont be epic fails like lair, heavenly sword and a few more i mean look at the hype that haze had and it was an epic fail



there are epic fails, but lair takes the cake in that department. in fact, maybe there should be another criteria beyond epic fail to describe just how much of a failure lair was.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 6, 2008)

nah fair enough heavenly sword is okay it just had to be longer but lair was one of the biggest fails so far this year and lair well it speaks for itself i mean i dont even think that gamestores stock it any more


----------



## Barry. (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm going to assume that those are screens of Killzone....I think I recognize the gun in the second pic. But none the less, graphics look pretty good and here's hoping to smoother gameplay this time around


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2008)

'KIN L. Even more amazing textures.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like Tekken 6 is gonna be heading to the Xbox 360 as well.

Source


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol...funny...


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol...funny...



Never really liked Tekken that much, but it does feel weird that it's mult-plat now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2008)

So, franchise-that-air-juggles is on the 360, too?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2008)

Sucks but these days what's an exclusive and especially with Namco Bandai. That means either 1 or 2 things. 
*
1.)* Namco is about to get sued by Sony considering their joint contract for Tekken.
or
*2.)* Sony let Tekken get away. In order for it to go multiplatform Sony has to actually approve it. 

Not sure which it is.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Namco-Bandai is gonna let themselves get sued by Sony. They obviously planned this one out.

They know what they are doing, just like Capcom.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 9, 2008)

Yakuza 3 TGS Trailers: Chapter 2 scan is out at last
this

So fucking awesome.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 9, 2008)

Demon's Souls is sooooo slooooooooowwwwwwwwww. Looks pretty though


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 9, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Looks like Tekken 6 is gonna be heading to the Xbox 360 as well.
> 
> Source



eh, its to be expected. after FF XIII went 360, I knew anything could happen with the 3rd party exclusives. 

its about time new games and IP be developed anyway. isn't it funny that some of the best selling games are all sequels of games that were great in the late 90's/early 2000's


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2008)

I actually will get this on PS3 instead of 360 for the simple fact that it's the 1st for the game to be on another system so the controls won't feel right.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 9, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I actually will get this on PS3 instead of 360 for the simple fact that it's the 1st for the game to be on another system so the controls won't feel right.



same here. I have been playing this game on PS3. I am too used to the controls.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 9, 2008)

The controls wouldn't work well with the 360. I can't even imagine pulling off an EWGF with them and besides the PS3's the main system for it. 

Wow Yakuza 3 is absolutely amazing. I want that game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

Demon soul....to put it nice....looks like shit. Hopefully this is like the first first first build. 

Yakuza 3 on the other hand looks like a must own.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 9, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> eh, its to be expected. after FF XIII went 360, I knew anything could happen with the 3rd party exclusives.


It sucks though that T6 is now coming out Fall 2009, and thats in Japan so far. If the arcade is utilizing PS3 hardware, yet no announcements were announced regarding the PS3 version, you know something fishy must've been going on. I don't think it would take Namco Bandai forever to release a PS3 game on a PS3-based-arcade-machine. I'm not saying that development on the 360 version was the culprit, but I'm pretty sure it played a factor.


----------



## Akira (Oct 9, 2008)

RodMack said:


> It sucks though that T6 is now coming out Fall 2009, and thats in Japan so far. If the arcade is utilizing PS3 hardware, yet no announcements were announced regarding the PS3 version, you know something fishy must've been going on. I don't think it would take Namco Bandai forever to release a PS3 game on a PS3-based-arcade-machine. I'm not saying that development on the 360 version was the culprit, but I'm pretty sure it played a factor.



I'm pretty sure this is what it is, FALL 2009 for a game which looks essentially complete on arcade hardware using PS3 tech is suspicious to say the least. Still, MS seems to constantly be throwing money around so I wouldn't be surprised if they are in fact delaying the game to port it to Xbox hardware.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 9, 2008)

I read that Star Ocean was just confirmed for PS3


----------



## Akira (Oct 9, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I read that Star Ocean was just confirmed for PS3



I'm not very surprised, you got a source?


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2008)

What are the other big name third-party exclusives on Playstation, aside from MGS4?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

The Tip of the Iceberg

Dunno how reliable it is. Either way more for SO fans.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 9, 2008)

Knew this was coming eventually, awesome.


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey, it's not even officially confirmed yet :x


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah the source doesn't look that great, i mean a fucking finaland mag? Lol. But i won't be surprised if it does. Still i'll get 360 version most likely if i even do get it. Star ocean 4 doesn't look all that good to me.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree the source doesn't look that good and the game looks too cartoonish, im still would prefer Lost Odyssey on the PS3 xD

So far PS3 exclusives are Quantum Theory and Demon's Souls

edit: Actually with Gomibakko, Minna de Spelunker and Linger in Shadows makes 5 xD


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 9, 2008)

RodMack said:


> It sucks though that T6 is now coming out Fall 2009, and thats in Japan so far. If the arcade is utilizing PS3 hardware, yet no announcements were announced regarding the PS3 version, you know something fishy must've been going on. I don't think it would take Namco Bandai forever to release a PS3 game on a PS3-based-arcade-machine. I'm not saying that development on the 360 version was the culprit, but I'm pretty sure it played a factor.



it definitely played a factor. they just dont wanna admit it.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 9, 2008)

Valkyria Chronicles and Warhawk demos O:

never got around to check out the latter, so will do that now.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 9, 2008)

Valk is kinda weird, i think the game grows on you after a couple of hours but im hardly impressed. I was more satisfied with Eternal Sonata


----------



## Zenou (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone happen to have those driver files? The links are dead.


----------



## Helix (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in a bit of a pickle. I'm deciding on which game I should get next: Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm or LittleBigPlanet? Both look like great games. 

Naruto looks flawless with its graphics and gameplay (Story mode). I'm just curious if this has online play at all, if so, that might seal the deal.

LittleBigPlanet is an original game and seems like a whole lot of fun. People that have played the Beta seem to be going crazy over this game and makes me all the more want it.

I've been going back and forth on this... so any input from you guys would help. Thanks.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 10, 2008)

> *TGS 08: White Knight Chronicles media event*
> 
> + Posted by Jeff Rubenstein // Social Media Manager
> Just a few minutes ago, one of the most anticipated games of  was formally unveiled to the media: White Knight Chronicles (called Shirokishi here in Japan). I sat in on the session and, um, chronicled it for you here:
> ...


**


----------



## Athrum (Oct 10, 2008)

Man i can't wait to get my hands on that, WKC is coming out to be a highly customizable JRPG.
On another note, on the last day of TGS Sony will have a FFXIII Premiere, things point out for a gameplay show


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 10, 2008)

KZ2: more lovelies.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG.. That RPG looks awesome.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow that character creator in WKC looks almost Oblivion bad...


----------



## Segan (Oct 10, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Wow that character creator in WKC looks almost Oblivion bad...


Don't be hatin'


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 10, 2008)

They used the very same creator for the main character designs


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Wow that character creator in WKC looks almost Oblivion bad...



Oblivion didn't have bad creator. I had fun with it


----------



## Dan (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone seen the Yakuza 3 footage?

Looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Akira (Oct 10, 2008)

So er, where are these new exclusives?


----------



## Athrum (Oct 10, 2008)

Quantum Theory, Demon's Souls, MGO MEME, Noby noby boy, Minna de Spelunker and other that i forgot the name.


----------



## Akira (Oct 10, 2008)

Weren't they all supposed to be original games? I didn't think the MEME expansion counted. Also what the hell are Noby noby boy and Minna De Spelunker?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 10, 2008)

Venom said:


> Anyone seen the Yakuza 3 footage?
> 
> Looks fucking awesome.



Cosigned. I might have to play through Yakuza 1 & 2 to get a feel of the games, but the new one looks amazing.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2008)

Venom said:


> Anyone seen the Yakuza 3 footage?
> 
> Looks fucking awesome.



Buying it day 1.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm doubting it'll stay exclusive though.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2008)

Yakuza? Maybe, either way i'm buying it. It's a huge thing in japan, yakuza 1 and 2 sold very well. So I'll be buying this bitch soon as possible.


----------



## Fig Tree (Oct 10, 2008)

So, nobody knows what happened to these 9 1st party PS3 exclusives? Without them the show is kinda a bust to me.


----------



## Segan (Oct 11, 2008)

Fuck, have you seen the trailer from Bayonetta yet? She can make a fucking huge beast out of her hairs that will bite your opponent's head off.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 11, 2008)

Is Bayonetta SEGA as well? They're merkin' atm with Yakuza 3, Bayonetta, Valkyria, FM '09...


----------



## Segan (Oct 11, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Is Bayonetta SEGA as well? They're merkin' atm with Yakuza 3, Bayonetta, Valkyria, FM '09...


Yeah. I'm keeping an eye on both Bayonetta and Valkyria.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 12, 2008)

..apparently Versus XIII looks graphically better than XIII, nice to hear.


----------



## Akira (Oct 12, 2008)

Are Versus and FF13 being developed simultaneously? Or will we have to wait another five years for this one?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Are Versus and FF13 being developed simultaneously? Or will we have to wait another five years for this one?



Five years would be a miracle


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

My saints row 2 review, incase any ps3 fans picking it up. I recommend it, very fun. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKA_mD1-g_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira (Oct 12, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Five years would be a miracle



I'm tempted to shoot off into an hour long rant about Square Enix's shittyness but I can't, it isn't the right thread


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 14, 2008)

Fuck yeah, Flash 9 support for PS3 at last.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 14, 2008)

I nearly finsihed with half life 2 on the orange box, what was the big deal over the bugs, they're weren't really that bad.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 14, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> ..apparently Versus XIII looks graphically better than XIII, nice to hear.



is it running in real time? or is it just a video? hm, I wonder....


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 14, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> is it running in real time? or is it just a video? hm, I wonder....



Pretty sure he meant real-time footage, there should be no quality difference between the CG sequences in Versus and XIII.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 14, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Is Bayonetta SEGA as well? They're merkin' atm with Yakuza 3, Bayonetta, Valkyria, FM '09...



I can't wait for Bayonetta. It's one of my most anticipated titles of '09. Valkyria Chronicles is a definite Day 1 purchase for me. 

Yakuza 3 looks rather intriguing so I'm keeping my eye on that for sure.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 14, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Pretty sure he meant real-time footage, there should be no quality difference between the CG sequences in Versus and XIII.



they have been doing CGI trailers for the past 3 years . I really dont trust trailers. I prefer to have something substantial and in game.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't think we will see gameplay before the demo gets released.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 30, 2008)

Is The Orange Box worth getting for the PS3? How bad can I expect technical issues to be?


----------



## Sengoku (Oct 30, 2008)

I wonder if I should make an Official Gran Turismo 5 topic...

Any car enthusiasts here?


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 30, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Is The Orange Box worth getting for the PS3? How bad can I expect technical issues to be?



Nothing gamebreaking, longer loading and some slowdown(I only experienced major slowdown during one part in EP2)...so I would still suggest you go get it wholeheartedly.


----------



## Hodor (Oct 31, 2008)

Sengoku said:


> I wonder if I should make an Official Gran Turismo 5 topic...
> 
> Any car enthusiasts here?



I love the gran torismo series and cant wait for 5, but then, I cant bring myself to spend $40 on prologue, which is essentially a demo of the game.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Nothing gamebreaking, longer loading and some slowdown(I only experienced major slowdown during one part in EP2)...so I would still suggest you go get it wholeheartedly.



Yeah I never understood what the bitching was about either.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I love the gran torismo series and cant wait for 5, but then, I cant bring myself to spend $40 on prologue, which is essentially a demo of the game.



lol me too

prologue is a major rip off


----------



## Athrum (Oct 31, 2008)

Have anyone tried the Mirror's Edge demo?
I loved the visuals of the game but i was waiting for my friend to buy it for XboX and try it before i bought the game because even thought it really looks pretty i didn't know how were the controls and all that. But now after trying the demo i simply love the game, the controls are really simple and fluid, i recommend you guys to try the demo


----------



## Dan (Oct 31, 2008)

Mirror's edge is awesome.

I didn't play on buying it but I will now. Loved the game.

Hopefully it has a solid storyline.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 31, 2008)

Prologue is pricey, but still awesome.

GT5 will be godly.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 31, 2008)

The visuals from what I saw in the Mirror's Edge demo were awesome. I need to try it again to get use to the controls.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2008)

too consumed with dead space until resistance comes out

so no mirror's edge


----------



## Gentleman (Nov 1, 2008)

I think I'll wait for mirror's edge, or wait for the opinion on it before I decide to get fallout, resistance 2 , or mirror's edge.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 1, 2008)

Venom said:


> Mirror's edge is awesome.



Friggin' agreed. After the demo, I fell hard (no pun intended ) for the game and now it's definitely a day one purchase for me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 1, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Nothing gamebreaking, longer loading and some slowdown(I only experienced major slowdown during one part in EP2)...so I would still suggest you go get it wholeheartedly.





The Cheat said:


> Yeah I never understood what the bitching was about either.



Seen, and considered. 

I do want Motorstorm 2 and Resistance 2 among others, but I think I'll only get LBP now at full price to hold me over for a while, in case the prices of the other games drop around the Jan/Feb period. :/


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 2, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Is The Orange Box worth getting for the PS3? How bad can I expect technical issues to be?



its a great game. I dont know how it plays on PS3 so I cant tell you if it is worth it. I got it on PC


----------



## Stalin (Nov 2, 2008)

It works pretty well aside , I don't even understand what the fuss was all about really. The bgs are really minor. I remember ign giving the orange box an 8.4 just becuase of the issues it supposely which was really stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 2, 2008)

By the way, Yamauchi has come out and said to expect Gran Turismo 5 soon. Well, soon-er than 2010.. good news to me.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 2, 2008)

How big file-wise is the Mirror's Edge demo?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 2, 2008)

Not sure (maybe 1.4 GB), but will update this space later. I'm getting majorly pissed off with the amount of installs that PS3 games require. I don't mind the time, but the space is killing me. It's absolutely ridiculous, I don't know what these developers are fcking playing at. They appear to have no advantage whatsoever as well. Well they're losing my business; the game would have to really, really attract me for me to buy it with some massive mandatory install. /rant

How's Unreal Tournament 3? Worth £19.99?


----------



## RodMack (Nov 2, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Not sure (maybe 1.4 GB), but will update this space later. I'm getting majorly pissed off with the amount of installs that PS3 games require. I don't mind the time, but the space is killing me. It's absolutely ridiculous, I don't know what these developers are fcking playing at. They appear to have no advantage whatsoever as well. Well they're losing my business; the game would have to really, really attract me for me to buy it with some massive mandatory install. /rant


I agree that it's kinda annoying the amount of mandatory game installs for PS3 games, but at least we have the option to switch the hard drive with another one with more storage capacity.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 4, 2008)

ST Remix coming THIS MONTH!!


----------



## Athrum (Nov 5, 2008)

Buy the blu-ray version, it has some extras


----------



## Id (Nov 5, 2008)

So sony losses ff13 exclusive. Now tekken 6, has gone multi.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 5, 2008)

That has been known for ages!
Ps3 still gets extra characters for Tekken


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 6, 2008)

RodMack said:


> I agree that it's kinda annoying the amount of mandatory game installs for PS3 games, but at least we have the option to switch the hard drive with another one with more storage capacity.



IMO one of the best titles out there, uncharted drakes fortune, does not require all this installing crap. I am now down to 10 Gigs from 60.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 6, 2008)

Man everytime i want to write something and i stare at your sig my mind goes blank xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 6, 2008)

Learn to be immune to it, like me


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 6, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> I am now down to 10 Gigs from 60.



Cause you can't possibly delete stuff.


----------



## Segan (Nov 6, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Learn to be immune to it, like me


I was thinking about calling you on that one...but it would be too tasteless, I figured xD


----------



## handofjustice (Nov 6, 2008)

Id said:


> So sony losses ff13 exclusive. Now tekken 6, has gone multi.



VS is still on the PS3, although it seems Microsoft intend to buy their way into the number1 spot I spent hard cash on my ps3 (60gb) and now most exclusives are going Multi I am not pleased about this at all.mad


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't really care, XIII is still coming to the PS3, which is also the lead platform. 

More excited about Versus right now anyway.

And wut, MGS4 demo @ Japanese Store


----------



## Akira (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Sony have probably learnt from E3, they won't let Versus go to 360 like FF13. We just need some gameplay footage, I don't care which FF it is from..


----------



## Segan (Nov 6, 2008)

Is Overlord: Raising Hell recommendable?


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 6, 2008)

Finished the Resistance 2 SP, what a weak story. If you could call it one.


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Nov 6, 2008)

cool......


----------



## Segan (Nov 6, 2008)

@Vonocourt: I've been wondering, who is that lady in your set?


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 6, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> If you want a truly weak story, go play Gears 2.



Going to tomorrow, but as long as GoW2 is coherent, R2 is beat.

And it's Ellen Page, someone who is not foreign when it comes to being in my set.


----------



## handofjustice (Nov 6, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Going to tomorrow, but as long as GoW2 is coherent, R2 is beat.
> 
> And it's Ellen Page, someone who is not foreign when it comes to being in my set.



MGS4 is still the daddy game of the year, I doubt GOW2 is going to show anything as outstanding as MGS4. Of course I am willing to be open minded but from what I have seen from GOW2 its not MGS4 quality.


----------



## handofjustice (Nov 6, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Finished the Resistance 2 SP, what a weak story. If you could call it one.



Did they close the story or is there room for a Resistance 3?


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 6, 2008)

handofjustice said:


> MGS4 is still the daddy game of the year, I doubt GOW2 is going to show anything as outstanding as MGS4. Of course I am willing to be open minded but from what I have seen from GOW2 its not MGS4 quality.


Um..okay.

But then again, I wasn't sucking Kojima's co-....I wasn't the biggest fan of MGS4.

And there is going to be a Resistance 3, judging by the ending. It's wide open.


----------



## handofjustice (Nov 6, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Um..okay.
> 
> But then again, I wasn't sucking Kojima's co-....I wasn't the biggest fan of MGS4.



Graphics wise its without a doubt the best I have experienced on the ps3 and I havent seen a 360 game that rivals it in that field. Also the story was top notch and offered closure, although I think it would have been more epic if they let 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Snake die


. I have seen Gears of war1 and believe it to be overrated.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 6, 2008)

handofjustice said:


> Also the story was top notch and offered closure, although I think it would have been more epic if they let
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That's one of my problems with it, the series left so much stuff that needed to be closed, that the narrative became bloated with explanations. A lot of the cutscenes were glorified info dumps.

And that should've happened, instead we're treating to a 20 minute monologue.

As for gears, it's fun. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2008)

Resistance story aint to bad so far. It's not great but it's good enough to learn about the backstory and such. I like it anyway, but the monsters design makes it for me. I think everything looks badass.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, maybe the intel logs help it, but just from playing the game, I had no idea what was going besides killing chimera.

Multiplayer is awesome though.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 6, 2008)

I played Gears 2 with a friend and the story just sucks. I mean the momentary story is fun 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the search for Don's wife


 bit you don't learn anything new about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 why the locust are killing humans, and Myrna appears just to say hello im the HOT queen of the locust, yeah HOT cause she looks like a human


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 6, 2008)

Shouldn't be a problem for me, I like my story lean on out-and-out FPS games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 6, 2008)

Resistance 2, I thought..has one of the shittiest endings ever in a FPS.

Fucking rage.


----------



## Zetta (Nov 7, 2008)

Speaking of Gears 2, are you still pretty much stuck to the pillar while getting raped by a tagteam of camera and bullets or did they fix that?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 7, 2008)

Megadrive collection coming to the UK on the PSN soon. This could be  good.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh wow, Uncharted looks SO much better than the upcoming Tomb Raider title.

*Comparison images*, click for high-res versions.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2008)

Graphically and technically MGS4 owns GoW2. I mean its not just looking good, but lesser glitches, in a bigger world.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 7, 2008)

MGS4 is amazing, but Uncharted's water effects are 100% unrivaled. 

Not even BioShock can match them.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah uncharted looked pretty damn awesome. 

Anyway loving resistance so far. Fave thing about it is the design, scale *So many things going on* and weapons. I mean a slow-down sniper is fucking sick.


----------



## Id (Nov 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah uncharted looked pretty damn awesome.
> 
> Anyway loving resistance so far. Fave thing about it is the design, scale *So many things going on* and weapons. I mean a slow-down sniper is fucking sick.



Did you make a review for it?


----------



## killinspree42099 (Nov 9, 2008)

i heard ps3 was gonna fail- wasnt gonna make it is that true? and if not is it worth getting?


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 9, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Oh wow, Uncharted looks SO much better than the upcoming Tomb Raider title.
> 
> *Comparison images*, click for high-res versions.



omg this is horrible


































i cant read spanish


----------



## Helix (Nov 9, 2008)

Sengoku said:


> I wonder if I should make an Official Gran Turismo 5 topic...
> 
> Any car enthusiasts here?



Meh, I am pretty interested in cars. Not that I know a WHOLE lot about them, but I enjoy playing the GT series. I own prologue and it has to be the best demo of any game (since it is 40 bucks). I wish there was a drift mode online though and a few more cars like AE86 or s2k. There is no Toyota on the demo for that fact... 

Only problem that I have with the game is that it feels like a bumper-car sim since there is no crash effects. Yeah, yeah I could play Burnout or something if I wanted crashing action, but it takes a bit away from a serious racing game without some real physics involved. I'm sure the official game will be pure awesome though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2008)

I want my Yaris Cup back dammit!


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 9, 2008)

The PS3 is compatible with any 2.5" SATA HDDs, right?


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 9, 2008)

killinspree42099 said:


> i heard ps3 was gonna fail- wasnt gonna make it is that true? and if not is it worth getting?



Get it, great value for money. If you buy a 360 there is always a good chance that fucker will crash on you.


----------



## Akira (Nov 9, 2008)

killinspree42099 said:


> i heard ps3 was gonna fail- wasnt gonna make it is that true? and if not is it worth getting?



No console is going to "fail" or is failing at this point in time. PS3 is a great purchase, you won't regret buying one with all the games coming out in the upcoming months.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 9, 2008)

BanjoKazooie said:


> omg this is horrible
> i cant read spanish



That's Italian you numbskull.

Byakuya, yeah any 2.5" SATA work.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow I haven't heard numbskull in awhile

Also I didn't like resistance no offline competitive multiplayer


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 9, 2008)

Athrum said:


> That's Italian you numbskull.



 oops
either way i cant read it


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 9, 2008)

So what? It's a graphics comparison, you need only look at the images.

Also, new  look nice.


----------



## vontemixmaster (Nov 9, 2008)

Dang it, I want get the PS3. But that won't be happening in Years.....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2008)

Uncharted does look better then tomb but guess what? Tomb still looks sick, don't hate 

Also i think I'm on the final chapter in resistance. Also the online is actually FUN unlike the first. Very happy


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Also i think I'm on the final chapter in resistance. Also the online is actually FUN unlike the first. Very happy


Me thinks the reason why I like the online so much is the exp system. I'm not that great at multiplayer, but even when I lose, I'm still making progress.

If only gears had it to...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah i agree, love the exp system. Also how can i check all the games you play? I wanna compare but when i click on your sig it brings it to mine


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 9, 2008)

On playfire? Just do a search on the website for my profile.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2008)

Got it, damn i need to get to playing some LBP


----------



## Stalin (Nov 9, 2008)

LBP sounds good, I heard gamespot gave a 10 but it seems to me that gamespot isn't trustable since they fired that guy who didn't give Kane and lynch a good score. Though big bomb seems trustable though.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 9, 2008)

Next game I plan on getting is the upcoming Lumines Supernova.


----------



## Akira (Nov 9, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> LBP sounds good, I heard gamespot gave a 10 but it seems to me that gamespot isn't trustable since they fired that guy who didn't give Kane and lynch a good score. Though big bomb seems trustable though.



LBP has gotten plenty of 10s from places other than Gamespot, their credibility was destroyed when they fired that reviewer which is somewhat ironic considering how many people were shocked that such a thing was going on in videogaming journalism to begin with


----------



## Athrum (Nov 9, 2008)

New shots from Quantum Theory


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 9, 2008)

Just finished Gears 2, so it's back to Resistance 2 for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2008)

Just beat Resistance 2...holy shit...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bad ending? What the fuck? It was good. I liked it alot. Not a shitty one like halo 2 or a crappy happy one like gears 2 *Before the whole after credits thing* it was kickass. And hale's finally words "Can you hear them...there calling to us. It's beautiful." Then "This is just the beginning" Sickness. can't wait for R3


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 10, 2008)

The ending was probably the best part of the story, the only thing that would make it better is if I felt for any of the characters.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2008)

Besides hale yeah i didn't care much about anyone else. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I did get mad when the black guy died but still Hale's change and final words and then bam. Was awesome to me.


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 10, 2008)

*sigh* i wish i didnt but the guitar hero world tour bundle, i so want to buy resistance 2, fallout 3 and mirrors edge. i was playing all 3 at my cousins and was attempting to play resistance co-op and it was amazing. dang servers kept going down though...


----------



## Athrum (Nov 10, 2008)

I wanted Mirror's Edge too but reviewers are saying that you squeeze 7h of gameplay out of it and that's it


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 10, 2008)

Gah, I heard you can unlock a berserk in R2 that can blow up the person who kills you and anybody close by.

It's like martyrdom.

And even though I really like this game, switching from gears to this was a slap in the face. Competitive looked like a last-gen game for a few matches.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2008)

^For me it's a nice change. Gears is fun when i play with friends who like to have a good time but also win. Some matches are amazing. But playing with just some random people make the game a boring piece of shit. 

Resistance i play by myself but the EXP system makes it want me to play more and it's quick like halo. So i really enjoy it. 

Graphic wise, meh, never mattered in multiplayer for me.


----------



## Segan (Nov 10, 2008)

So, how's Mirror's Edge? It's already out around here.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 10, 2008)

Mirror's Edge looks nifty, but I'm not paying full price for another short game so soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2008)

Since i got extra money I'll be buying it. Tomorrow probably.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 10, 2008)

i cant believe final fantasy is on xbox


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2008)

Still on ps3, don't let your fanboy blood boil over it


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 10, 2008)

I am currently playing Resistance 2, Littlebigplanet and the Naruto game.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Resistance i play by myself but the EXP system makes it want me to play more and it's quick like halo. So i really enjoy it.



I'm really liking it too, even though I suck at it. What's your default?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2008)

Weapon wise? I use the bulleyes, that's my shit, love that lock on. Shooting lock on, running behind a building, shooting into the sky = kill = win  You? 

I'm ok online. Sometimes i do mad good, best was 18 kills in a round so far. Other times I'm lucky to get 7 or 8 kills. Weird.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 10, 2008)

I've been sticking with the Carbine so far. Best match was about twenty kills, usually avearage around ten kills and more or less deaths. Worst match was 5k/19D.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah my average is about the same, 8-10 kills, 7-8 deaths. 

Lowest so far was 3 kills and 12 deaths  

I like most of the guns in the game though, even sniper, so i switch every now and then.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 10, 2008)

Gran Turismo 5 might come out soon before 2010. \o/


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 10, 2008)

Question. I need to help with this NF so please come through for me. 

So I'm upgrading my PS3 hard drive and I notice the damn screws are to tight. I don't know if anyone's ever had this problem but I sure did. I couldn't get the screws out. The blue screw was completely fine but the others wow. I don't know what to say but it was ridiculous. I tried everything I could but eventually the ended up stripped so now I can't get them out. Can anyone help me? 

Anyway to get the screws out of there without buying something to help with it? Anything to help would be fine.

EDIT: Nevermind, worked out well. I got them out. What I did was I put the screwdriver in the screws and used a hammer to hit the back of it so it could form a wedge. I then used that to unscrew them all. Hard drive replacement complete!!!


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 13, 2008)

Lol. When in doubt, use a hammer


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Akira (Nov 16, 2008)

So according to Gamespot's Killzone 2 beta hands-on:


> Killzone 2 has a distinctive look to it, but the multiplayer maps don't really give the engine much chance to show off. There are lens flare effects and the weapons have plenty of detail to them, *but the environments are very static* with no movable objects or vehicles. The sound is impressive though, with some really meaty weapon effects from the standard sidearms and automated turrets. And while we sometimes had trouble getting into multiplayer games, the lobby system was quick and painless, allowing us to get into the action immediately after connecting.




Yeah, no.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 16, 2008)

How is it static when you can blast thing into smithereens?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 16, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> So according to Gamespot's Killzone 2 beta hands-on:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no.


Night in South Beach


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, GameSpot is taking a lot of heat now.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay wow these gifs look nice


----------



## Hellion (Nov 17, 2008)

Can someone please explain why ONLINE is becoming the only way to play multiplayer with shooting games.

It is like the industry wants people to become shut ins with no real friends .


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Can someone please explain why ONLINE is becoming the only way to play multiplayer with shooting games.
> 
> It is like the industry wants people to become shut ins with no real friends .


For the same reason people don't really play games to have fun anymore?


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 17, 2008)

What about those people with slow internet connections?

Seriously, playing 2 player COD4 deathmatch is no fun.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Can someone please explain why ONLINE is becoming the only way to play multiplayer with shooting games.
> 
> It is like the industry wants people to become shut ins with no real friends .



Without a good multiplayer, a shooter has no longevity. The single player is usually 6 hours long and that isn't worth the retail price. Nowadays, most gamers spend the majority of their time playing a shooter online because they've completed the single player and are bored of it. Ask Infinity Ward/ Activision, the money is in the multiplayer. They made a killing on DLC with COD4 and it's not really the industries fault if there's a demand for it.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 17, 2008)

You misunderstand. I am not saying don't have online multiplayer, just don't take away the standard 4 person split screen. I returned Resistance 2 because of no offline competitive  multiplayer.  I want to be able to shoot my friend in the face and taunt him to no end about it, not play with some a-hole kid who's crowning achievement in life is being rank in the top 100 online


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 17, 2008)

Which is better, Resistance 2 or COD4 offline multiplayer. I played COD4 on my plasma with my brother. It was fun at the start, but then it got boring. COD4 only had 8 maps to play with, I think.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 17, 2008)

Resistance 2 doesn't have offline multiplayer


----------



## Athrum (Nov 17, 2008)

I my opinion COD 4 more pretty, Re2 more entertaining  especially the co-op


----------



## Segan (Nov 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Can someone please explain why ONLINE is becoming the only way to play multiplayer with shooting games.
> 
> It is like the industry wants people to become shut ins with no real friends .


Offline multiplayer means splitscreen. And I get the impression that some developers shy away from this option, god knows why.
I mean, why could Burnout not be played offline by more than one person?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 17, 2008)

Segan said:


> Offline multiplayer means splitscreen. And I get the impression that some developers shy away from this option, god knows why.
> I mean, why could *Burnout not be played offline* by more than one person?



Didn't they patch that?


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 17, 2008)

Byakuya said:


>



I wish I can play this game right now


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 17, 2008)

^I can't wait for KZ2. Everything I've seen from it is amazing and the people that I know in the beta, reckon it's going to be Game of The Year in 2009 (unless some a new unknown title is released that year).



Kaze said:


> You misunderstand. I am not saying don't have online multiplayer, just don't take away the standard 4 person split screen. I returned Resistance 2 because of no offline competitive  multiplayer.  I want to be able to shoot my friend in the face and taunt him to no end about it, not play with some a-hole kid who's crowning achievement in life is being rank in the top 100 online



I thought you were talking about shooters in general, not just Resistance 2. I don't have that game, so I can't relate.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2008)

Game of the year? Vs God of war 3 and Resident evil 5? Given this shit is much better then it's garbage first one it might be good, even great. But topping RE5 or GOW3, i doubt it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 17, 2008)

Gow3 is coming this year?

Wonder how realistic the graphics are going to be, since the cartoony visuals from the ps2 games helped make the extreme gore tolerable.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Gow3 is coming this year?
> 
> Wonder how realistic the graphics are going to be, since the cartoony visuals from the ps2 games helped make the extreme gore tolerable.



Realistic graphics are overrated. God of war 3 doesn't need to be realistic. Heavenly sword wasn't and looked damn good. Ninja gaiden sigma doesn't have realistic and still good. 

Killzone is going for that and may work. But if we go with the tracklist of the first game, i don't have much hope for the gameplay, which matters most.


----------



## Akira (Nov 17, 2008)

True, but pretty much everyone who is currently in the beta is in awe at just how good it plays, not just how good it looks. Although this could be partly down to the hype so I'm waiting till I've played it myself before making an opinion.

As for a realistic GOW3? I think there is little to no chance of that happening. That said, using some of the lighting effects from K2 wouldn't be unwelcome.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Game of the year? Vs God of war 3 and Resident evil 5? Given this shit is much better then it's garbage first one it might be good, even great. But topping RE5 or GOW3, i doubt it.



I can't say which is going to be better, but I'm looking forward to KZ2 more than those two games. The people that I've spoken to in the beta are amazed by it and the final released version is going to be much better. Heavy Rain is another contender for GOTY.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2008)

Lol i hear the people got in are from like super sony fan site or something. I'll wait to actually play it before i get another call of duty.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Realistic graphics are overrated. God of war 3 doesn't need to be realistic.



I wasn't asking for realistic graphics, just wondering how they would be...because if they are, It's going to be a really disgusting game if they keep all the gore.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol i hear the people got in are from like super sony fan site or something. I'll wait to actually play it before i get another call of duty.



So they're biased to say KZ2 might be GOTY? I don't know of any interesting Xbox 360 exclusives coming out in 2009, do you? As for it being another Call of Duty, that would be a good thing to me because I like Modern Warfare. In any case, the KZ2 engine is far more advanced and the visuals are superior. Story-wise, I think it'll be typically short, but we'll see.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> So they're biased to say KZ2 might be GOTY? I don't know of any interesting Xbox 360 exclusives coming out in 2009, do you? As for it being another Call of Duty, that would be a good thing to me because I like Modern Warfare. In any case, the KZ2 engine is far more advanced and the visuals are superior. Story-wise... who knows.



Huh? RE5 is for both, and gow3 is for ps3 exclusive. So why mention 360? 

I'm a bit biased because just like a few years back every fanboy of sony is like "Killzone looks awesome!" and it sucked. I just can't trust fans of sony to give me a straight answer. I didn't with gears because i found gears to be meh. 

So I'll wait on it before getting hyped up. No doubt the visuals are nice, i mean some color would be nice, but ok. But graphics didn't suck in Killzone 1 either, it's gameplay did.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 17, 2008)

Basically, they're not calling KZ2 the potential GOTY for 2009 because they're fans of Sony. GOTY 2009 is more than likely going to be a PS3 exclusive or a multiplatform.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't really give a shit what GOTY is for the majority, shit GTA4 probably will win this year and i believe MGS4 should 10X over. So in the end what matters is what i think is the best 

For next year I'm very excited for halo wars, gow3, Resident evil 5, rise of the argournuts, and kingdom under fire. I'm sure more I'll enjoy but that's what I'm hyped about.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 20, 2008)

Either you're all fecking nuts or you just don't know. *Gran Turismo 5 for 2009. *

On KZ2: crazymtf, the impressions of Killzone 2 aren't coming from Sony fanboys; I don't know where you even got that from. 



			
				IGN Preview said:
			
		

> - Ah Killzone 2... what won't you do to try and fool us, you little minx. First you feed us that CG trailer and try to subtly pass it off as real footage. Pfft. What did you take us for?
> 
> Then, once the little CG rouse was up, you tried to claim that, despite the fact your trailer wasn't actually in-game footage, that the final game would actually run and play like said trailer. Ooh, we'll believe it when we see it Mister Sony man.
> 
> ...



At least the delay seems to have paid off. And there were a few haters here as far as I can remember.. I was crucified a few months back for saying I'd buy this for the unrivalled technicals alone; in fact I was told to buy 'better shooters'.. before the beta & impressions had even come out. :/

__________________________________________

And some Demon's Souls screens: Looking fantastic. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2008)

Was talking about gamefaqs and the people who got in, same people who claim haze is still good. 

Sounds good, but again most of it's about graphics, which i don't really give a shit about. I still need to know about the gameplay and even the fucking previews of 50 cent: blood in the sand are good. So i'll still wait. I'd love to be prove wrong, but i rather be proved wrong then get hyped to get another Killzone 1.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 20, 2008)

The actual preview link has more to do with the game's content, in terms of gameplay and maps etc. I just quoted the hyperbole. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Akira (Nov 20, 2008)

Have any of you guys tried out Motorstorm: Pacific Rift (Not the crappy demo, the full game)?

How this got lower reviews than the original I'll never know. Even though I suck the online mode is a blast too.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope but I'll be getting it for christmas. Loved the first one.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 20, 2008)

It's on my to-buy list fenrir. I loved the first one, so I would have bought Pacific Rift on that alone but from the great impressions I've heard I'll get it sooner than I probably might have. I only bought the first Motorstorm when it went platinum, and wasn't expecting much since from what I remembered, the critics had a lot to say about it. Turned out to be a blast.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I'm getting Resistance 2 and Little Big Planet this Christmas.

How do CoD:4 and Resistance compare apart from no offline-multiplayer?

Are those the only two games to really watch this season? (December)


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2008)

resistance on the 28th  the wait is killing me 

and wow killzone looks really stunning


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Was talking about gamefaqs and the people who got in, same people who claim haze is still good.



Gamefaqs is a fucking nuthouse now, PS3 fanboys are the worst. More often than not their posts contain a jab at Halo.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 20, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> I think I'm getting Resistance 2 and Little Big Planet this Christmas.
> 
> How do CoD:4 and Resistance compare apart from no offline-multiplayer?
> 
> Are those the only two games to really watch this season? (December)



I should say first, I've not played the following games. But (excluding Res.2 & LBP, of which I have the latter and will get the former first-day): I've got my eyes on Motorstorm: Pacific Rift, Fallout 3, Dead Space and Valkyria Chronicles, and stilll keeping _one_ eye on Far Cry 2 and CoD: World At War. :/ They sounded great but honestly with the other shooters it's seeming to be slightly overkill.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 20, 2008)

I bought Dead Space, loved every minute of it, now i'll get Resistance on the 28th and won't buy any game till WKC or Last Remnant comes out lol


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 20, 2008)

Just got off of playing a few co-op games in R2, man XP whores are annoying.

Hey Spec-ops, you do know you still get EXP if you throw the ammo *at us!* The last round, more ammo was being thrown at the stalker rather than the soldiers.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I bought Dead Space, loved every minute of it, now i'll get Resistance on the 28th and won't buy any game till WKC or Last Remnant comes out lol



same for me word for word


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Just got off of playing a few co-op games in R2, man XP whores are annoying.
> 
> Hey Spec-ops, you do know you still get EXP if you throw the ammo *at us!* The last round, more ammo was being thrown at the stalker rather than the soldiers.



What exactly_ is_ this online co-op mode in Resistance 2 that every cnut and his mother is playing? How does it differ to the offline co-op mode, if at all?


----------



## Gene (Nov 20, 2008)

There is no offline co-op in R2. The online co-op is parallel to the main story so you'll be getting two different experiences.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 20, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> What exactly_ is_ this online co-op mode in Resistance 2 that every cnut and his mother is playing? How does it differ to the offline co-op mode, if at all?



It's exactly the same as the offline co-op, it's a separate set of missions that has a dynamic event system that gauges how well the group is doing and scales it accordingly. Each player has a choice between three classes that they can level up and purchase armor.

More like a WoW raid than the SP.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah i know what you mean Vono, i hate medics that are mire busy killing crap than healing soldiers. Im a damn fine medic and i ended up in 1st or 2nd place in the beta everytime cause i spent more time healing than killing.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 21, 2008)

Ah, kinda cool I guess, I just recieved a home beta invitation.. I dont remember ever signing up for it, but kinda cool all the same, checking it out now.


----------



## Dan (Nov 21, 2008)

Go to the store, then go to redeem code.


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 21, 2008)

I got a HOME beta code but why would I even want it?

What can you do?


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 21, 2008)

^ give it to me


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 21, 2008)

I got one too...your "avatar" looks soulless....pretty creepy.


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't even want mine.

You know what I do want? A Killzone 2 Beta code.

If anyone here has a Killzone 2 beta code I will gladly trade you this HOME beta code I have.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 21, 2008)

I got on and tried it.. it was ok.  there's not a ton that I saw to do yet, but I dont know if I got around to everything.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 22, 2008)

> *Uncharted 2, Killzone 2 & God of War 3 info*
> 
> A 30 second clip of in-game footage of Uncharted 2 was shown displaying Drake being shot at, followed by an explosion. No full title or location was revealed though our source tells us that he did spot a wall with a line of 4 or 5 Aztec masks. Don’t expect a huge graphical leap though - “Looks the same as Uncharted 1, no bad thing”, says our source.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2008)

A new Onimusha game. DO WANT


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2008)

Uncharted 2 and god of war 3 sound amazing. MUST get.


----------



## Gentleman (Nov 22, 2008)

All three of them sound awesome. Don't know which one I want more.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm just wondering why people are so hyped for Killzone 2 besides graphics. The first game was average AT BEST.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 22, 2008)

> _What more could you want?_



Fresh, new games?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fresh, new games?



Almost every big game this year that's been good is a sequel. Don't hate


----------



## Kameil (Nov 22, 2008)

I just want Lumines 3.


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 22, 2008)

so i played home at my cousins and i have to say it is not great at all. all hype for not much really. i know its beta but if i were to have to decide to get it based on the beta, i wouldnt. the customization has potential but theres really not much to do but walk around and look for someone with a group for a game or play at the bowling alley or whatever if your lucky enough to get a pool table/arcade


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 23, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> I'm just wondering why people are so hyped for Killzone 2 besides graphics. The first game was average AT BEST.


It's true the first one was average at best. 

But the second one looks leagues better. Plus the beta reception is real good.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 23, 2008)

Just looked at KillZone 2 I must agree with above post.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 23, 2008)

Killua said:


> A new Onimusha game. DO WANT



Goddamn yeah,i loved Dawn of Dreams

It is time for a Next gen Onimusha


----------



## Athrum (Nov 23, 2008)

Where would they pick up this time for a new Onimusha? Tokugawa? Nah, although i do love the games i think the story is over.


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Goddamn yeah,i loved Dawn of Dreams
> 
> It is time for a Next gen Onimusha



plz dont make me cry  

capcom are really taking the piss with this one


----------



## Hentai (Nov 24, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Where would they pick up this time for a new Onimusha? Tokugawa? Nah, although i do love the games i think the story is over.


Pic up? i dont know. A remake alone would make me happy 


Vault023 said:


> plz dont make me cry
> 
> capcom are really taking the piss with this one


LOL, Awwww


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2008)

Update.

Killzone 2 will have no loading
STOP THE FUCKING DERAILING THREADS


I don’t even care if you don’t like Killzone or any past Gorilla game. For all I care, you can regard this as a tech demo. This game serves to show, what PS3 can do here and now. And I am looking forward to how other game developers can learn of Gorilla.

MGS 4, Uncharted, and Killzone 2 are setting the bar vary high for AAA quality graphics.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 25, 2008)

I just rented Spider-Man 3, and Devil May Cry 4. Spider-Man sucks, really. And Devil May Cry 4 plays pretty well so far.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 25, 2008)

So is Home gonna replace(optionally) the XMB, or is it just like a internet hub?


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 25, 2008)

*David Jaffe on God of War 3*



> "ps. I saw GOD OF WAR III when I was in Santa Monica last week. I can and will not give away details. But I think it's ok for me to say two things:
> 
> *a- HOLY HOLY HOLY FUCKING HELL!*
> b- I thought GEARS OF WARS 2 looked about as good as a next-gen game could look... and that game is currently- and will probably remain- my game of the year. And hell, I think I actually get to vote on that kind of stuff in some circles  And unless I get blown away by POP or something else I missed, GEARS 2 is the SHIT... this year. Dudes and dudettes, fucking WAIT till you see the amazing graphics... just fucking wait. And yes, Xbots, accuse me all you want of being a Sony fanboy. Just remember two things:
> ...


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 25, 2008)

That's made me even more excited. When's it coming out, GOW3?


----------



## Segan (Nov 25, 2008)

Is Gears of War 2 actually that good?


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 25, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> So is Home gonna replace(optionally) the XMB, or is it just like a internet hub?



They're not going to force people to use Home, so it won't replace the XMB. It's going to have an icon above the PlayStation Store, so you can launch it.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Pic up? i dont know. A remake alone would make me happy
> 
> LOL, Awwww



just imagine the onimusha world in next gen graphics


----------



## Hentai (Nov 25, 2008)

_*"ps. I saw GOD OF WAR III when I was in Santa Monica last week. I can and will not give away details. But I think it's ok for me to say two things:

a- HOLY HOLY HOLY FUCKING HELL!
b- I thought GEARS OF WARS 2 looked about as good as a next-gen game could look... and that game is currently- and will probably remain- my game of the year. And hell, I think I actually get to vote on that kind of stuff in some circles And unless I get blown away by POP or something else I missed, GEARS 2 is the SHIT... this year. Dudes and dudettes, fucking WAIT till you see the amazing graphics... just fucking wait. And yes, Xbots, accuse me all you want of being a Sony fanboy. Just remember two things:

#1- I just said GEARS 2 is the BEST fucking playing and looking game of the year... better than any PS3 game. And there are some damn good PS3 games, I feel.

#2- FUCK YOU! I ain't no fan boy but this mother fucking game looks like nothing you've ever played... and you can hold me to that when this thing hits and when they start showing gameplay footage. It looks like a painting come to life- it's THAT good looking.

David" *_


LOL what....that guy seems to be a bit fast with his happiness.
Other sources said  that the God of War thing they saw was probably a render Trailer.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2008)

Segan said:


> Is Gears of War 2 actually that good?



its a great game, really great game


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 25, 2008)

According to him, Gears of War 2 looks better than MGS4. Is that true?


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 25, 2008)

Gears 2 has better overall textures, that's about it.


----------



## Akira (Nov 25, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> According to him, Gears of War 2 looks better than MGS4. Is that true?



Gears 2 looks a little better in places but also worse in others. I'd say MGS4 is more consistent but some shots of Gears 2 are more eye catching.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 25, 2008)

Gears 2 had way better environments(though admittedly smaller), and MGS4 had better character models.


----------



## Id (Nov 25, 2008)

MGS 4 is a greater tech achievement, because the level of detail is immense considering the sizes of the level‘s.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 25, 2008)

Id said:


> MGS 4 is a greater tech achievement, because the level of detail is immense considering the sizes of the level?s.



Yeah, too bad the rest of the game didn't live up to the first two levels, which were really the only ones deserving such praise.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 25, 2008)

Chapter 4 is nice. Only 3 and 5 suck xD


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 25, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Chapter 4 is nice. Only 3 and 5 suck xD



Chap 4 was only saved by ramming nostalgia down your throat, other than that it was set in confined areas with not much in ways of gameplay. Funny how you say only roughly 40% of the game sucks


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> According to him, Gears of War 2 looks better than MGS4. Is that true?



no 

gears < MGS4 

it looks better


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nothing's matched Uncharted yet, visually. Killzone 2 though, is now looking like the most technically impressive thing I've seen on any console, but before giving it that official credit I've got to actually play it. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 25, 2008)

By the way, I'm about to swap my HDD and install Linux on the system. Anything I should know beforehand? And if anyone is using Linux, any recommendations for the best version? I'm doing this solely to use VLC on my TV, should reduce a lot of hassle in getting certain video formats to work.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2008)

Uncharted looks nice but both gears and metal gear had better graphics in tech. If it comes down to art design that's up to you.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 26, 2008)

I think MGS4 and GoW1/2 look both very good in their own way.
Hard to compare at this level of detail.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 26, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I think MGS4 and GoW1/2 look both very good in their own way.
> Hard to compare at this level of detail.



Plus there is the whole "art style" thing that comes into play.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, Gears of War 2 is.... grey... Yeah it lacks fucking color


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 26, 2008)

Killua said:


> Well, Gears of War 2 is.... grey... Yeah it lacks fucking color



Umm, no, it has blue too...and red.

But then again, it's not like MGS4 was bursting with color itself.

Chapter 1:Brown
Chapter 2ull green
Chapter 3ark Brown
Chapter 4ark Blue and white
Chapter 5:Grey

So yeah, play the game next time.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, you might want to play MGS4 before going on a limb here


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 26, 2008)

Killua said:


> Yeah, you might want to play MGS4 before going on a limb here



Yeah, I guess the Metal Gear Database unlocked all the spoiler stuff magically then huh?


----------



## Athrum (Nov 26, 2008)

Who cares about MGS4 being brown and GoW2 being grey? Both games look amazing, and painting them like a freakin' rainbow would spoil the mood.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a question.  An important question (to me at least)!

I'm trying to convince my parents to buy me a PS3 for Christmas.  I told them that I wouldn't be using it for gaming (yeah, that's a lie).  I would be getting it just for the Blu-Ray... and since I'm a film major, I think I would need it.  But they're convinced that Blu-Ray will be obsolete in the next few years... and that it's also unnecessary.  Is that true?

I just need a few selling points that don't have to do with the gaming aspect of the Playstation 3.  Advice is much appreciated and I will rep you!


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2008)

online gaming will be free  

the wireless controller doesnt need batteries  

it has HD capabilities


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 26, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> online gaming will be free
> 
> the wireless controller doesnt need batteries
> 
> it has HD capabilities



I think I'm gonna pass.  Blu-Ray is a little too crisp.

And the only games I want for it are Naruto Ninja Storm (which, if they're smart, they'll make more of with the same look and feel) and Killzone 2.

I don't mind paying $50 a year for Xbox Live.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 26, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> I think I'm gonna pass.  Blu-Ray is a little too crisp.


Bullshit, only when Edge Enhancement is added and everyone turns into angels.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 26, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Bullshit, only when Edge Enhancement is added and everyone turns into angels.



Maybe my eyes aren't used to it.  I was watching a preview of it at Circuit City, and everything looked slightly sped up.  Plus, I don't want to see every pore on Jack Sparrow's nose.  I don't know... it was annoying.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 26, 2008)

Do not judge anything by the demonstrations at stores because

*A.*The TV's are usualy set on "TV melt" settings to catch your attention
*B.*Sometimes the tvs use auto motion, a feature that creates frames in between the 24 frames from the original filming instead of using 3:2 pulldown(repeating frames) to easier fill out the refresh rate of tvs. This usually leads to a appearance that most people refer to as looking like a soap opera.

As for pores, maybe you just aren't used to the level of detail. But that's not the only thing that gets a bump from BD, contrast does to. Movies with lots of dark scenes can benefit from this, and black and white movies...oh god.

I can't wait to see what "The Third Man" looks like.


----------



## Id (Nov 27, 2008)

360 are cheaper, but are prone to hardware break down. And I mean vary prone (my brothers 360, started to fuck up his games right our of  the box.) 



Vonocourt said:


> Yeah, too bad the rest of the game didn't live up to the first two levels, which were really the only ones deserving such praise.



Yeah maybe, though Chapter 1 and 4 where my favorites. Chapter 4 literally sent chills down my spine, reminiscing on the good old MGS days. My only complain was that it was too short.

Anyhow, anyone notice, how each level takes place in a different terrain setting?  To me this is an added plus to game design.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 27, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Do not judge anything by the demonstrations at stores because
> 
> *A.*The TV's are usualy set on "TV melt" settings to catch your attention
> *B.*Sometimes the tvs use auto motion, a feature that creates frames in between the 24 frames from the original filming instead of using 3:2 pulldown(repeating frames) to easier fill out the refresh rate of tvs. This usually leads to a appearance that most people refer to as looking like a soap opera.
> ...



Thank you for that... but I think I'm gonna give it a year or so.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yeah, I guess the Metal Gear Database unlocked all the spoiler stuff magically then huh?



Wait, you're basing your knowledge on a flawed database?


----------



## Athrum (Nov 27, 2008)

Flawed? Wasnt it made by kojima?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2008)

It's still clashing with the already existing games.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> Wait, you're basing your knowledge on a flawed database?



Well that was a random assumption. All I said is that the spoiler content in the database was unlocked because I, you know, beat the game.

No mention of the story at all.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 28, 2008)

The Dead Space demo came out in the European store today, and it's been out for two days on the US store. I have to say it didn't impress me at all though. Maybe because it's painfully short, there's only one fight in one room.. At this point I'm glad I didn't cave and buy it earlier, not that I'm dismissing the game from a short demo but I probably won't like it as much as I initially thought.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2008)

Why dont you try the game? I am sure there are Stores where you can rent games.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 28, 2008)

Renting.
I bought the game and i find it very amusing. I like the mood, the music the graphics everything. THe story could be better but it's very well done, and the ending is awesome.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Renting.
> I bought the game and i find it very amusing. I like the mood, the music the graphics everything. THe story could be better but it's very well done, and the ending is awesome.



Ah yes renting, lol forgot that one.

Yeah the game has really good optic and atmosphere, and the end is perfect for such a game.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh shit. Motorstorm 2 is ?24.93 at Asda, and Fallout 3 is ?24.99 at Amazon. I planned to buy the former sometime later and wasn't even sure of the latter; Resistance 2 was supposed to mark the end of this holiday's spending. 

But those prices won't go much lower  ...


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 30, 2008)

Killzone 2's graphics are the best ever shown on a console. They're great. The game looks amazing.

And this is just from the *Multiplayer **Beta*. Graphics usually get toned down during multiplayer and of course a beta lacks the polishing of the retail game.

But even from the MP Beta it still looks phenomenal.

This site:  has loads of HD MP Beta footage. It has videos of all the classes. And some other videos.

I reccomend you watch all from Multiplayer beta video #1 to the latest one.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 30, 2008)

Indeed, KZ2 looks amazing.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay, I have what seems to be a US HOME invite. From what I've read, it seems to be full of shits and giggles (people trying to rape you as soon as you come on it xD), but I'm not that interested yet. I don't know what the rules are for this here, but is someone willing to make a trade, or something?

I keep hearing good things about KZ2, although it's already on my "insta-get as-soon-as-it-comes-out" list, I was wondering if someone still has an invite for the beta (if it's still going on)? I'd really like to get in it, but I didn't get an invite.

If someone doesn't have anything to trade with, I guess I'll just use it myself. Apparently it's supposed to expire by Dec 1, but seeing as I live on GMT time, I don't know if it'll expire in about 10 minutes, or it'll expire as if I was living in the US. >___>


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 30, 2008)

Home, I tried it out last night. Pretty lame stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2008)

Meh it's a side thing for sure.


----------



## Gene (Dec 1, 2008)

Home is lulz the first time. oh lawd I remember three guys dancing around this one girl in the plaza. Then I went to the theater and some guy was intentionally blocking my view. xD And there was some other guy who yelled at "where's the porno?" over the headset.

And yeah, there will be asl'ing if there's a girl around.

My second time around was pretty meh. There wasn't much to do once you explored all the places. 

The apartment stuff might be cool in the future when it becomes more customizable.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw a white power rally, and a guy claiming he was Bob Saget. Once he got a few more  cast members of full house (I was the funny guy who's not actually funny), he played the theme song over the mic and we danced.

But that was about ten minutes of about ninety...the rest weren't so fun.


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 1, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *I saw a white power rally*, and a guy claiming he was Bob Saget. Once he got a few more  cast members of full house (I was the funny guy who's not actually funny), he played the theme song over the mic and we danced.
> 
> But that was about ten minutes of about ninety...the rest weren't so fun.


Goddamn 13 year olds.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Goddamn 13 year olds.



The best part of that was when some guy ran up and yelled "Hispanic Power!"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 1, 2008)

*Uncharted 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 1, 2008)

Snow! Yeah! Can't wait for this!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2008)

Uncharted 2? Best news i heard all week, can't wait.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 1, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Okay, I have what seems to be a US HOME invite. From what I've read, it seems to be full of shits and giggles (people trying to rape you as soon as you come on it xD), but I'm not that interested yet. I don't know what the rules are for this here, but is someone willing to make a trade, or something?
> 
> I keep hearing good things about KZ2, although it's already on my "insta-get as-soon-as-it-comes-out" list, I was wondering if someone still has an invite for the beta (if it's still going on)? I'd really like to get in it, but I didn't get an invite.
> 
> If someone doesn't have anything to trade with, I guess I'll just use it myself. Apparently it's supposed to expire by Dec 1, but seeing as I live on GMT time, I don't know if it'll expire in about 10 minutes, or it'll expire as if I was living in the US. >___>



Expired already? I'll trade something if anyone has the US Home beta, I suppose.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh hells yeah Uncharted in the snow!  It's gonna be like Cliffhanger, but more jawsome.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 1, 2008)

I got a question. I know with the remote play feature I can access my PS3 on my PSP. Using remote play, is there a way to view my PSP screen on my TV?


----------



## Zenou (Dec 2, 2008)

I think the PSP Slim has that feature built in? I don't have a Slim though.


----------



## Dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Insomniac and Naughty Dog are so vital to PS3.

They should make Uncharted for the PSP too. I know I'd buy it.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 2, 2008)

Home won't be really interesting until it gets some real development, actual features and support by publishers/devs.

Should be pretty good next year.


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Dec 2, 2008)

I wonder when Final fantasy versus XIII will be comeing to the ps3,Or the 360.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 2, 2008)

Drake has a goatee in Uncharted 2, lol. It seems Naughty Dog likes to add facial hair to sequels 
I admit i only played Uncharted a month ago but i loved it


----------



## crabman (Dec 2, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I got a question. I know with the remote play feature I can access my PS3 on my PSP. Using remote play, is there a way to view my PSP screen on my TV?



Easiest way to do it is via the PSP-2000 and getting the cable. 

I remember reading about some program somewhere but I'm pretty sure it only adds an extra screen via the USB not the PSP to monitor.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2008)

Haha, I'm gonna be featured on Playstation: The Official Magazine.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 2, 2008)

As what? A pro gamer?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Haha, I'm gonna be featured on Playstation: The Official Magazine.



Oh what for? First G4TV now a magazine...


----------



## Deviate (Dec 3, 2008)

crabman said:


> Easiest way to do it is via the PSP-2000 and getting the cable.
> 
> I remember reading about some program somewhere but I'm pretty sure it only adds an extra screen via the USB not the PSP to monitor.



And what cable would that be? I only have the USB cable for the PSP.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 3, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Haha, I'm gonna be featured on Playstation: The Official Magazine.



really?! thats pretty darn cool


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 3, 2008)

*ED!t:* >______> Receiver doesn't fit. xD PS3 purchase on hold for now.  

/ignore


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2008)

If you enjoy an epic storyline MGS4 is THE PICK if you've followed the games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Haha, I'm gonna be featured on Playstation: The Official Magazine.



Like one of those rap artists, complete with the Jesus pose and gold light shining down upon you?


----------



## Akira (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay, turns out PS3 can handle 400gb BR discs, even though they won't be available till around 2010.





> When unveiled earlier this year, there was some debate about whether or not Pioneer's new 400GB Blu-ray disc would work on currently players. DIGITIMES is reporting that the new 16-layer discs will work on current Blu-ray players, which includes the PS3. These super high density discs won't be available until 2010, just in time for Hideo Kojima's next game.



I doubt we'll ever see games using the 400gb capacity, but it would be good to get a ton of DVD boxsets on a single disc.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 3, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I doubt we'll ever see games using the 400gb capacity, but it would be good to get a ton of DVD boxsets on a single disc.



Oh those words have never came back to haunt anyone


----------



## Id (Dec 3, 2008)

Damnz what kind of disc reads would I need to be looking forward to usable 400 gig BD R/WR?


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 3, 2008)

Killzone 2 Single Player videos have been released.

Looks fucking crazy.

This shit is taking FPS to another level.


----------



## Id (Dec 4, 2008)

Well this fucking sucks. Today I find out that Hannspree HF289H pc monitor is not truly HDCP complaint. It plays my PS3 games no problem, it plays dvd’s no problem….but I rented a Blu Ray movie. And I get the message on my screen, stating the signal is out of range. Play with the setting and still no luck….er FUCK!


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 4, 2008)

AnimeTake


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 4, 2008)

Killzone 2, man. Will this game really look that good on my TV? It's starting to look like some elaborate hoax.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't even have an HDTV yet. Is Killzone 2 gonna be forced widescreen?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 5, 2008)

400 gig disc is great


though ps3's blue ray read drive is at 2x speed =/


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 6, 2008)

It's Bl*u*-Ray! I'm sure these multi-layer discs aren't designed in the same way Goku. Pioneer are intending to put these out in 2010, and the rewritables by 2012. They're even working on 1TB ones for 2013. Hopefully the 400GB discs will eliminate the need for boxsets.


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 7, 2008)

so....ima noob to the ps3 community (just got it on my bday Dec 1),
is there ne way to play ps2 games on the 80 gig system??


----------



## Adonis (Dec 7, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Killzone 2 Single Player videos have been released.
> 
> Looks fucking crazy.
> 
> This shit is taking FPS to another level.



Other than graphics, how?


----------



## Id (Dec 7, 2008)

I don?t know. I wont judge until I buy the game and play it.

But so far, all the implements that make up a solid shooter is their. As long as the frame rate does not hit drastic curves to often, under heavy graphical use. I am going to say, this is a must buy game of my liking that I will seek out in 2009 when it comes out.

I am also looking forward to God of War, and Uncharted.

Peace out - Demon.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 7, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Like one of those rap artists, complete with the Jesus pose and gold light shining down upon you?



Maybe.  

Just wait til you see the pic I gave them to use in the article.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 7, 2008)

*bluuuuuuue monsterrrrrr*



Snake_108 said:


> It's Bl*u*-Ray! I'm sure these multi-layer discs aren't designed in the same way Goku. Pioneer are intending to put these out in 2010, and the rewritables by 2012. They're even working on 1TB ones for 2013. Hopefully the 400GB discs will eliminate the need for boxsets.





I like blue, BLUE!   


regardless, it's still a physical media and needs a fast drive read /write. Unless they update the physical drive in the ps3.


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 7, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Other than graphics, how?


Lol.

The gameplay looks great also.

Plus positive impressions from gaming sites, positive reception from the beta.

BTW, weren't you that tool in The Wire thread saying the people here don't understand the show? 

lol u


----------



## Akira (Dec 7, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Other than graphics, how?



It's looking to be a really _really_ immersive shooter, Guerilla have put a lot of work into the FPS view itself with the arm movements of the player character and effects like dust blowing up into the player's face during gun fights and stuff like that.

Obviously the game isn't out yet so we can't be too sure, but it seems better than a lot of other FPS games when you basically play as a camera hovering 6 feet in the air.


----------



## Segan (Dec 7, 2008)

So, guys, how is Prince of Persia?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know about Killzone 2, there's just something about the gameplay that seems a little off. And the first one really doesn't inspire hope, neither did the PSP game.

I'm still gonna give it a go though.


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 7, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *I don't know about Killzone 2, there's just something about the gameplay that seems a little off.* And the first one really doesn't inspire hope, neither did the PSP game.
> 
> I'm still gonna give it a go though.


Lolwut

Are you talking about the fact that the characters have weight and momentum and it feels like you're a person instead of a floating gun?

I've seen the whole SP Beta and played a little of the MP Beta and I don't see anything off.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> So, guys, how is Prince of Persia?



Fucking great, buy it now, the end. 

Killzone 2 is still 50/50 for me. We'll see.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 7, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Killzone 2 Single Player videos have been released.
> 
> Looks fucking crazy.
> 
> This shit is taking FPS to another level.


_*
Update: The videos have been removed, with all our excuses to Guerilla and Sony.*_

WTF?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 7, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I've seen the whole SP Beta and *played a little of the MP Beta* and I don't see anything off.



Well then you have more experience with the actual game then I have. Maybe the game needs to be played before you can grasp it, but judging solely from the of gameplay footage, it looks off.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 7, 2008)

Killzone 2 is a must.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 7, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> It's looking to be a really _really_ immersive shooter, Guerilla have put a lot of work into the FPS view itself with the arm movements of the player character and effects like dust blowing up into the player's face during gun fights and stuff like that.
> 
> Obviously the game isn't out yet so we can't be too sure, but it seems better than a lot of other FPS games when you basically play as a camera hovering 6 feet in the air.



So, just a bunch of graphical/technical improvements. 

Nothing about the core gameplay seems to have changed enough to justify comments like "taking FPS to another level..."



			
				Hunter x One Piece said:
			
		

> Lol.



LOLOLOL!



> The gameplay looks great also.



Gameplay looks like any other FPS and considering this is Killzone...



> Plus positive impressions from gaming sites, positive reception from the beta.



Just like how Assassin's Creed was "OMG, AMAZING" until...it wasn't? I don't take stock in video game journalists because their lack of journalistic integrity has become glaring. 

They pander to fans because video games has to be the only medium where an 8/10 is a BAD score and internet posturing in console wars is more important than admitting a game has faults.



> BTW, weren't you that tool in The Wire thread saying the people here don't understand the show?



I still stand by that point.

When you have fans using the term "snitch" in a non-ironic fashion and referring to characters as "soldiers" glorifying it, you have a fanbase that has missed the point entirely.

Smart show, dumb fanbase.



> lol u



No, you


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2008)

Adonis in the gaming section? Holy shit. Well for once I'm not arguing with him


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 7, 2008)

also you have to take peoples comments who are in beta with a grain of salt. Other than some critics (maybe) but the majority of those people (beta people in any game really) could already be fan's of the game considering they wanted to get into beta. You have to figure how many of those beta people are fan's of the old game.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2008)

Critics are just as bad, but i agree. First play the game before stating it's "revolutionary" IMO. Once you have claim it all you want, it's your opinion


----------



## Id (Dec 8, 2008)

official patch 1.2


----------



## Sage Chakra (Dec 8, 2008)

very good game


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 8, 2008)

New 80GBs do not have BC for PS2 games.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmm I should go online with my PS3 already, been quite a while.

What kind of software's are for DL ?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

^Nothing useful, AGAIN. I never use the online on PS3 unless it's for Resistance 2. The actual updates are so fucking useless.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

What kind of updates are there ?

Haven't really updated since MGS4.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 8, 2008)

Besides trophies, nothing much.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Boring then =/


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, seeing as how my PS3 is in another room with my little brother watching tv and I hate resetting the display settings, I booted up my old PS2. Doing this reminded me how great a controller the Dualshock 2 is. The six-axis pales in comparison.

Is the Dualshock 3 sturdier and tighter than the Six-axis, or should I just get a converter cable for my DS2.


----------



## Akira (Dec 8, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Is the Dualshock 3 sturdier and tighter than the Six-axis, or should I just get a converter cable for my DS2.



Yes and yes, it's miles better than the Sixaxis.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 9, 2008)

Who's getting The Dark Knight BD?


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Well, seeing as how my PS3 is in another room with my little brother watching tv and I hate resetting the display settings, I booted up my old PS2. Doing this reminded me how great a controller the Dualshock 2 is. The six-axis pales in comparison.
> 
> Is the Dualshock 3 sturdier and tighter than the Six-axis, or should I just get a converter cable for my DS2.



Converters don?t work so well.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Who's getting The Dark Knight BD?



I am. The first for my soon-to-be-growing BD collection!


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 9, 2008)

Time Magazine left Metal Gear Solid 4 off it's list for the Top 10 Video Games of 2008.

SMH.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 9, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Time Magazine left Metal Gear Solid 4 off it's list for the Top 10 Video Games of 2008.
> 
> SMH.



LOL there is no 2008 Videogame that could beat MGS4 in my opinion.
The only Rival is Gears of War 2.


----------



## Penapple (Dec 9, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> LOL there is no 2008 Videogame that could beat MGS4 in my opinion.
> The only Rival is Gears of War 2.



Seriously Gears 2?


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2008)

God of War 3 Details. 
Mini UGG Boots 


*Graphically it is going to set a new standard. Easily eclipsing the detail in Gears of War 2 and uncharted...*

*He was told that the game will be 1080P and 60FPS.*


----------



## Athrum (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah Gears 2 is really awesome. My neighbor has to kick me out of his house when i go there to play xD


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 9, 2008)

Considering the article's source, I'd take that with a massive grain of salt.

If true though, holy Senbonzakura.


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2008)

wow that article 

but until i see it myself im not getting over excited


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Time Magazine left Metal Gear Solid 4 off it's list for the Top 10 Video Games of 2008.
> 
> SMH.



A difference of opinion!? No fucking way~

Really what does it matter what they think? 

And gow3 graphics will be good no doubt, but i want my gameplay footage.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> A difference of opinion!? No fucking way~



There's plenty of games this year that I thought topped MGS4.Crazy, ain't it


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> There's plenty of games this year that I thought topped MGS4.Crazy, ain't it



Shut up non believer, don't have me raise my mighty pimp hand


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

Id's opinion is canon.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2008)

Well i loved MGS4 myself and to me it's clearly the best game on the ps3, it's all a matter of opinion. Just cause a list doesn't put it on doesn't change anything to that person, who shouldn't anyway


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> A difference of opinion!? No fucking way~
> 
> Really what does it matter what they think?



It doesn't matter to me, but I'm just pointing out that the list is garbage. Plain and simple.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2008)

Lots of good games 2008. What were the top 10 games they listed? If i see Naruto game on there then I'll begin to wonder what they were thinking.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lots of good games 2008. What were the top 10 games they listed? If i see Naruto game on there then I'll begin to wonder what they were thinking.



Besides SW:FU, the list didn't seem that bad.

http://www.time.com/time/specials/2008/top10/article/0,30583,1855948_1863763,00.html


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2008)

Seems a good list but of course i don't agree.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 9, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> LOL there is no 2008 Videogame that could beat MGS4 in my opinion.
> The only Rival is Gears of War 2.




Gears of War 2
Fallout 3
Left 4 dead ( In terms of gameplay experience and multi player)
Fable 2
GTA 4
Braid ( one amazing game)
Castle Crashers
Little big planet 
Rock Band 2 (quite simply the best music game out there)
Dead Space (This is a sleeper hit, and reviving a dead genre )
Spore (Quite possibly one of the most interesting games this year but sooo underlooked =/ )

A-lot of great stuff this year.


----------



## Id (Dec 10, 2008)

PS3 exclusive for 2008
LBP
R2
MGS4

Those are my top choices.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 10, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Gears of War 2
> Fallout 3
> Left 4 dead ( In terms of gameplay experience and multi player)
> Fable 2
> ...


Well i said in _my opinion._
and most of these titles cant beat MGS4 in my opinion


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 10, 2008)

GTA IV and Fable 2 sucked.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 10, 2008)

GTA IV sucked?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 10, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> GTA IV sucked?



I wouldn't say it sucked, but I thought it was worse than Vice City and San Andreas. Even after completing the story, I could roam around in those games for hours, but GTA IV got boring very quickly.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh. So there was, like, no replay value for you at all?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 10, 2008)

Pretty much. The online multiplayer wasn't that good either.


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 10, 2008)

*PSN: eyesofgod *

socom ALL DAY EVERYDAY!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 10, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I wouldn't say it sucked, but I thought it was worse than Vice City and San Andreas. Even after completing the story, I could roam around in those games for hours, but GTA IV got boring very quickly.



Not to mention that annoying "take your friends out" system. I'd ignore it but some of those friends have handy abilities.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 10, 2008)

For those of you that care...

*the Home Beta will be open to all users tomorrow.*


----------



## Penapple (Dec 10, 2008)

So its official then? Noice, ive been itching to try out Home for a while now.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 10, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I wouldn't say it sucked, but I thought it was worse than Vice City and San Andreas. Even after completing the story, I could roam around in those games for hours, but GTA IV got boring very quickly.


San Andreas had some more features than GTAIV like stats (mucle, fat, speed, swimming, bike handling, etc), swimming underwater, flying a fighter jet, and some more weapons. I never continued playing SA after I completed the story, same for GTAIV. I thought story and gameplay wise GTAIV was better IMO, so I'm pretty sure some will disagree with me.

And MGS4 is my Game of the Year. Granted I only own a PS3 and PSP, so MGS4 would be my PS3 GOTY.


----------



## Id (Dec 10, 2008)

Now I will say this, if CoD 4 was released in 2008 instead of 2007. 

Then yeah, I consider this game superior to MGS4.
*
Gametrailer VMA - Game of the Year*

Metal Gear Solid 4
Little Big Planet
Gears of War 2 
Fallout 3
Grand Theft Auto 4


----------



## Id (Dec 10, 2008)

Home comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2008)

What time does the Japanese PSN update and which section is the "new" one? It seems like it's scattered all over the place.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 10, 2008)

GTAIV was a next gen GTAIII and I knew it would be going in. Anyone who expected otherwise was horribly naive. You know how Rockstar works: the first game in the series is building the engine and the following games add features.

If all of MGS4 levels were actual levels like Acts 1 and 2, I'd agree with it getting a GOTY nomination. But when the gameplay to cutscene ratio loses to cutscenes, there's a serious problem. Act 5 was a single area and the MGS Liquid fight w/ QTEs for Chrissakes!


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 10, 2008)

SOCOM > ALL ! 

YOU ALL LACK LOGIC IN THIS DEBATE!


----------



## Id (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with Adonis. MGS4 has a surplus amount off depth and content. 80 plus weapons, and a killer control scheme. Its only real set back, are the small levels following act 2. In fact I would have love to seen a plush green, organic level in act 2 ala MGS 3. 

And act 4.…for me was a total tease.

Come one Kojima….remake MGS1 already  On the PS3


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 10, 2008)

Id said:


> I agree with Adonis. MGS4 has a surplus amount off depth and content. *80 plus weapons,* and a killer control scheme. Its only real set back, are the small levels following act 2. In fact I would have love to seen a plush green, organic level in act 2 ala MGS 3.



Most of which were completely superfluous. As for the control scheme, it was better than the archaic one found in the rest of the series...but still kinda awkward when it came to combat. Which the game practically begged you to engage in what with the endless supply of ammo.

But as for goty, IMO, it's Little Big Planet. Just putting the user-content aside, just playing around with sackboy was as much fun as playing Mario 64/sunshine for the first time.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 10, 2008)

Do we have a time on Home? Midnight?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 10, 2008)

Adonis said:


> So, just a bunch of graphical/technical improvements.



smh. I don't think you realise the gravity of these technical improvements (probably in general as well) or how much "small things" like animations actually contribute to the ambiguous concept known as 'gameplay'. 



Adonis said:


> Nothing about the core gameplay seems to have changed enough to justify comments like "taking FPS to another level..."



What would take it to another level? If you ask me, improvements to the first-person genre are far more subtle than others and have less scope in terms of altering core gameplay.



Adonis said:


> Just like how Assassin's Creed was "OMG, AMAZING" until...it wasn't? I don't take stock in video game journalists because their lack of journalistic integrity has become glaring.
> 
> They pander to fans because video games has to be the only medium where an 8/10 is a BAD score and internet posturing in console wars is more important than admitting a game has faults.



It's not nothing to do with journalism really, most people are going by impressions from the beta users. If it was indeed a mediocre game to play or just plain average, imo we should have heard about it by now.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 10, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Do we have a time on Home? Midnight?



11th evening


----------



## Zenou (Dec 10, 2008)

Athrum said:


> 11th evening



Is there a source on that?
Home Manager said:


> Home will only be down for a brief two-hour window tonight, from 2am - 4am Pacific (5am - 7am Eastern). Once it's back online we will be running version 1.03 and all those with the current version will be offered a patch. The patch simply supports the server changes being made to support Open Beta.


Which sounded like ~8am is the opening.


----------



## Id (Dec 10, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Most of which were completely superfluous. As for the control scheme, it was better than the archaic one found in the rest of the series...but still kinda awkward when it came to combat. Which the game practically begged you to engage in what with the endless supply of ammo.
> 
> But as for goty, IMO, it's Little Big Planet. Just putting the user-content aside, just playing around with sackboy was as much fun as playing Mario 64/sunshine for the first time.



Clown say one more bad thing about MGS4, and by the power invested in my mighty pimp hand I will e-bitch slap thee from here to kingdom come. -


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Most of which were completely superfluous. As for the control scheme, it was better than the archaic one found in the rest of the series...but still kinda awkward when it came to combat. Which the game practically begged you to engage in what with the endless supply of ammo.
> 
> But as for goty, IMO, it's Little Big Planet. Just putting the user-content aside, just playing around with sackboy was as much fun as playing Mario 64/sunshine for the first time.



I thought alot of people would pick LBP, i have to say it's very boring IMO. I can only stand playing for 20-30 minutes tops before feeling like i need to sleep. 

For game of the year i dunno at this point. Loved mgs4, prince of persia, left4dead, and many more. Just hard to choose but i love em all.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 10, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Is there a source on that?
> Home Manager said:
> 
> Which sounded like ~8am is the opening.




Here

i read it there.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 10, 2008)

Id said:


> Clown say one more bad thing about MGS4, and by the power invested in my mighty pimp hand I will e-bitch slap thee from here to kingdom come. -


Meryl was a she-male.

Do it, I dare ya.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Funny thing is I liked the game.


----------



## Id (Dec 10, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Meryl was a she-male.
> 
> Do it, I dare ya.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know I had a mustache and mullet. That's awesome.


----------



## Id (Dec 10, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Wow, I didn't know I had a mustache and mullet. That's awesome.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 10, 2008)

Now I'm the pretty boy from house, this day just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Id (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## RodMack (Dec 11, 2008)

Adonis said:


> If all of MGS4 levels were actual levels like Acts 1 and 2, I'd agree with it getting a GOTY nomination. But when the gameplay to cutscene ratio loses to cutscenes, there's a serious problem. Act 5 was a single area and the MGS Liquid fight w/ QTEs for Chrissakes!


I'll agree that Acts 1 and 2 had more gameplay than Acts 3-5, but I guess I'm one of the few people that wasn't bothered by the cutscene/gameplay ratio being higher for cutscenes.


----------



## Id (Dec 11, 2008)

I just wanted a to play more act 4


----------



## Adonis (Dec 11, 2008)

RodMack said:


> I'll agree that Acts 1 and 2 had more gameplay than Acts 3-5, *but I guess I'm one of the few people that wasn't bothered by the cutscene/gameplay ratio being higher for cutscenes.*



That terrifies me.

Games are for gameplay. Simple as that. You want to bore someone with hours of hackneyed writing, make a movie. Why is my video game being used as a pretense for some schmuck's storytelling and the game itself suffering as a result?

When a game maker strips control from your hand for hours at a time, they have failed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

Id said:


> I just wanted a to play more act 4



Who didn't? I dropped the controller and felt a tear when entering the Heliport, with _The Best is Yet to Come_ in the background. It's a masterpiece.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 11, 2008)

Adonis said:


> That terrifies me.
> 
> Games are for gameplay. Simple as that. You want to bore someone with hours of hackneyed writing, make a movie. Why is my video game being used as a pretense for some schmuck's storytelling and the game itself suffering as a result?
> 
> When a game maker strips control from your hand for hours at a time, they have failed.


People's views are different. You see things one way and I see things another way. If that's how you see things, then I respect that. I didn't mind because I enjoyed the story.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Dec 11, 2008)

any word on home opening up yet?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 11, 2008)

got postponed......again. No release date this time. Im getting sick and tired of this....

Edit: actually i didn't realize i had to restart my PS3, i have it now


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> No one can connect to it yet though. :l



Thank God thought that was just me D:


----------



## Zenou (Dec 11, 2008)

No, you can connect. My friend has been on it since it came out so far.

I'm DLing it now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

Well shit

fucking traffic this is


----------



## Zenou (Dec 11, 2008)

Trying to get in myself, network errors ftl.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 11, 2008)

Adonis said:


> That terrifies me.
> 
> Games are for gameplay. Simple as that. You want to bore someone with hours of hackneyed writing, make a movie. Why is my video game being used as a pretense for some schmuck's storytelling and the game itself suffering as a result?
> 
> When a game maker strips control from your hand for hours at a time, they have failed.



Arrived


			
				Jeremy Parish said:
			
		

> ...
> For each thing the game's*[GTA4]* story does right it does several things wrong, and ultimately the shortcomings boil down to the *developers using a video game as a stand-in for their frustrated Hollywood ambitions.* (The same thing happened with Metal Gear Solid 4, which had the best action the series has ever seen...and the most infuriating cutscenes.)
> ...
> Meanwhile: DQV stars a hero who never says a single word but who follows in his father's footsteps and whose story arc quietly reworks the usual clichés of the Dragon Quest concept. Unlike GTAIV, *the game never stops and shouts "DO YOU SEE HOW DEEP AND MEANINGFUL THIS IS!"* -- it lets you make your realizations for yourself, many of which stem from your familiarity with its predecessors and the resulting subversion of your expectations. *I don't care what you think of Dragon Quest; that is good video game narrative, because it could only work in a game.* Listening to your cousin's tearful backstory while driving across town to complete yet another "shoot some dude for a gang boss" mission...not so much. That's more akin to a Chris Claremont comic book page where a character explains a split-second action with a paragraph of text (referring to himself by name in the third person in the process):* functional, but graceless and inelegant.*



Yes, he's mostly talking about GTA4, but I think this applies to MGS4 just as much.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 11, 2008)

Home = Second Life without furries.

Sounds like epic win to me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2008)

That means no greifing.

That ruins all of the good about Second Life.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm in. It's seriously great. Can't compare it Second Life though.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 11, 2008)

Home isn't for everyone, but it's a free app that will grow over time. If you don't like it, don't go on it.  

**


----------



## Ronin0510 (Dec 11, 2008)

damn..i will have to wait till tomorrow then.....i hate working graves.. is it nice there though? i didnt get into the closed beta.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 11, 2008)

Got in once so far. Started to DL Central Plaza and boom.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 11, 2008)

It's fun but nothing that special yet. ANd it's a pain to log in, takes forever due to the sheer number of people login in. Another peculiar things is that mine is in Spanish, even though im not from Spain nor is my PS3 in Spanish.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 11, 2008)

Athrum said:


> It's fun but nothing that special yet. ANd it's a pain to log in, takes forever due to the sheer number of people login in. Another peculiar things is that mine is in Spanish, even though im not from Spain nor is my PS3 in Spanish.



What country do you live in?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 11, 2008)

Portugal. And my PS3 is in English


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 11, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Portugal. And my PS3 is in English



I knew it. This Portuguese guy, on another forum, said that his Home is also in Spanish. He wasn't pleased. 

Sony were probably lazy and haven't translated it into Portuguese yet, so they went with Spanish. I'm sure you'd prefer an English option, right?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, even if they didn't translate it into Portuguese an option to choose the idiom would be nice, i prefer English or even Japanese to Spanish lol


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 12, 2008)

Was on it a little while ago, it's quite decent I'd say. I mean this is the starting point, sort of what the jar looks like with one or two sweets in it and at this point it is what you make it really. Certainly gives a real sense of community. Seeing how far the Playstation XMB has come since launch, I've got quite high expectations for this.


----------



## Freija (Dec 12, 2008)

It was nice, it's only beta so far, I am however disappointed that literally everything costs money, new sweaters etc.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Yeah, even if they didn't translate it into Portuguese an option to choose the idiom would be nice, i prefer English or even Japanese to Spanish lol


Aren't Spanish and Portuguese somewhat similar?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 12, 2008)

As similar as English and French


----------



## Zenou (Dec 12, 2008)

Bought myself a cactus.

Now I swear they said there would be free stuff too, but I have yet to see any.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 12, 2008)

My cactus. MY CACTUS.

It cannot stand. It's failing. Hard. It keeps falling over.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> As similar as English and French


Now I know for a fact that English and French are completely different xD I do know that there are several words in Spanish that are similar in Portuguese just with different pronunciation.


----------



## Id (Dec 12, 2008)

I need a keyboard, or a new *working *Headset for home

I think this will be the meet spot, for my CoD 4 clan.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 12, 2008)

I thought it would've been easier for Portuguese people to understand Spanish than the other way round.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 12, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I thought it would've been easier for Portuguese people to understand Spanish than the other way round.



Why?                                             ......................................................


----------



## Segan (Dec 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Why?                                             ......................................................


Doesn't Portuguese originate from Spanish language?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Why?                                             ......................................................



I just thought Spanish was a much easier language and I've heard that the Portuguese accent is hard for Spaniards to understand.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 12, 2008)

If the language is that similar it should be easy for both lol, Spanish poeple give you that idea only because the don't want to try to speak Portuguese.
Also Segan, no, it doesnt. They derive both from one ancestral language.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 12, 2008)

Id said:


> I need a keyboard, or a new *working *Headset for home
> 
> I think this will be the meet spot, for my CoD 4 clan.



I recommend the official Playstation Bluetooth Headset. I got mine two days ago, the quality is very good. I don't play COD4 anymore, so I don't know how well it works with that game.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 12, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I recommend the official Playstation Bluetooth Headset. I got mine two days ago, the quality is very good. *I don't play COD4 anymore*, so I don't know how well it works with that game.



 WOT. Y?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 12, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> WOT. Y?



I got to the 10th prestige (highest level) and got bored. Plus, I'm playing Call of Duty: World at War now. It's not as good, but it's something new.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 13, 2008)

Can't believe this.. Resistance 2 was *£19.99* on shopto.net!! Now it's been out of stock for a while. I missed Far Cry 2 for £17.99 at Play.com as well!! FFS.

Folklore is still rare as feck (i know how late i am), I'm hoping to get Valkyria Chronicles at about £19.99 as well but it's looking unlikely. Hope to get some good deals after Christmas though.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't know about Folklore but i highly recommend Valk Chronicles to everybody with a PS3. The game is a jewel on the rough, amazing story, interesting gameplay, wonderful music. At first i wasn't too keen on the game when i played the demo but the game surprised me quite a bit and i ended up buying it.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 14, 2008)

Sony PS3 web browser sucks.  They need to update it. 80GB Core system only has PS2 compatibility with newest update from ps store but only with hardrive games.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 14, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> Sony PS3 web browser sucks.



Wow, a real live troll. I though those were extinct. Take pictures children, we never know when we will see one again.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh sorry just expressing how I feel about the browser I didn't mean it in a bad way. I love my PS3.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 14, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Wow, a real live troll. I though those were extinct. Take pictures children, we never know when we will see one again.



lol shutup, the web browser does suck. Its not like its one of its main features or anything.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> lol shutup, the web browser does suck. Its not like its one of its main features or anything.



Thank you because it does. It crashes a lot and the character limit is terrible. But its all I have to access the web.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2008)

My one's never crashed, but if it was the only web browser I had I wouldn't be happy. @ Celestial - Why not install Linux on it, that way you can use Firefox.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 14, 2008)

How do I put Linux on the PS3?


----------



## Tehmk (Dec 14, 2008)

Motorstorm Pacific Rift =


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if 160 GB PS3 plays PS2 and  ps one games?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 14, 2008)

Ps one yes, Ps2 nop.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> How do I put Linux on the PS3?


I looked around and this is the best guide out there. PDF file. Is your PS3 connected to the internet wirelessly by the way? 


Casshern said:


> Motorstorm Pacific Rift =


My one should be coming in a few days. 


Celestialsapien1979 said:


> Does anyone know if 160 GB PS3 plays PS2 and  ps one games?


All PS3's can play PS1 games, but no the 160GB won't be able to play PS2 games. You can only get a backwards compatible system on Ebay (20GB, 60GB or 80GB bundle system), but it'd be significantly more expensive. 

I can't wait to get SNES9x running .  
Virtual Console, lol feck off.


----------



## Dan (Dec 14, 2008)

When it hits boxing day and the sales come.

I'm going to buy Mirror's Edge, COD5 & Resistance 2.

3 games that I really want but haven't been able to get yet.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2008)

Dan you dont have resistance yet D:


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> When it hits boxing day and the sales come.
> 
> I'm going to buy Mirror's Edge, COD5 & Resistance 2.
> 
> 3 games that I really want but haven't been able to get yet.



I'm only getting R2, can't be bothered with Mirror's Edge (might get it much later) and COD5 (inferior version of COD4 ain't it?).


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2008)

Has anyone played Prince of Persia yet? Impressions?


----------



## Akira (Dec 14, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Has anyone played Prince of Persia yet? Impressions?



It's original, beautiful and fun, but at the same time it's short, _very_ easy and far more linear in level design compared to Assassin's creed where you could basically climb/run over anything.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2008)

Surely if there's one thing Assassin's Creed did right, it was free climbing. I'm playing through it for the first time now, and I'm finding it quite decent to be honest. It probably helps going into it after being thoroughly de-hyped as I was though. And getting it for £9.99  

I'll probably pass on Prince of Persia for now if it's like that (might feel like platform overkill), might pick it up if it tickles my fancy at some point in the future.


----------



## Akira (Dec 14, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Surely if there's one thing Assassin's Creed did right, it was free climbing. I'm playing through it for the first time now, and I'm finding it quite decent to be honest. It probably helps going into it after being thoroughly de-hyped as I was though. And getting it for £9.99



£9.99!!!

I mentioned it since it's made by the same people behind the new PoP, so it's sort of a step backwards for them. Still if you like AC then try PoP, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 14, 2008)

They only Ps3 game I have right now is Disgaea 3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> They only Ps3 game I have right now is Disgaea 3.




Great choice!


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 14, 2008)

I used to own WWE Smackdown versus Raw 2008 but I traded it for Disgaea 3. Disgaea 3 shows why Ps3 is the best IMO.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> I used to own WWE Smackdown versus Raw 2008 but I traded it for Disgaea 3. Disgaea 3 shows why Ps3 is the best IMO.



WHAT?

A game with PS1-level graphics shows exactly why the PS3 is the bomb?



Needs more Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ LOL, I was thinkin that too, Disgaea 3 could have EASILY been a PS2 game minus the HD backgrounds and menus (which make the low res sprites look that much more worse) but it's still a great game nonetheless....and yes...VC is the SHIT.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah I love Disgaea 3. btw has anyone tried the new Playstation Home? Its


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> Yeah I love Disgaea 3. btw has anyone tried the new Playstation Home? Its



Are you batting for a record to make my face kiss the palm of my hand here?

I tried Home, it's fucking boring. It's the typical Habbo Hotel/Second Life thing, and those really lost their boom of my interest years ago.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I like it everyone has different opinions. Especially because I have never played anything like it before that's the main reason I like it.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Needs more Valkyria Chronicles.



LISTEN TO THIS MAN!!


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2008)

gow3? 

if so no waybama


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 14, 2008)

GOW3! Hell yeah!


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2008)

Kratos is a brute as always


----------



## Id (Dec 14, 2008)

Suigintou no Yoru


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2008)

God of the mother fucking war 3 bitches, love it.


----------



## Id (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Athrum (Dec 14, 2008)

The new Uncharted 2 trailer looks really nice too.


----------



## Id (Dec 14, 2008)

NEW* Uncharted 2 Trailer


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2008)

OOHHHHHHHHH SHIT MOTHER FUCKER. I want both nows


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 15, 2008)

Week long Noby Noby Boy coverage
A class dragon

Screenshots and hands-on gameplay impressions up now.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 15, 2008)

Uncharted 2 looks better than GoW3 so far.

I'm more interested in the 'amazing' footage Jaffe hyped up so badly.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 15, 2008)

Jaffe said the footage he saw of GoW3 isn't what was shown at the VGAs. He said this footage is "ok" but what he saw of GoW3 was the "painting come to life". If only they'd get off their asses and show it. We need it.


----------



## Id (Dec 15, 2008)

Really I dont care if GoW breaks graphical barriers. Just keep the game solid with 1080 p @ 60 fps.
*
GoW 3 HD*


----------



## Segan (Dec 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> OOHHHHHHHHH SHIT MOTHER FUCKER. I want both nows


Same here.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 15, 2008)

didnt look that great graphicly but the gameplay looks awesome grinding up a wall and with those fist ill kill everybody, i hope tehyre will be a vs arena type of thing online


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

^Lol flamebait.


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> I heard Gears of War is one of the best games out there. I wish I could get it but I guess I'll wait for a price drop.



GoW is pretty much just shooting and no other factor. Not to mention the fact that it's only on Xbox which means that it's simply asking for flames mentioning it in that way in this thread.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> ^Lol flamebait.



Oh sorry if it sounds like flaimbait. I am just poor. 
I had to trade a lot of games to afford Disgaea 3. I miss having a 60 GB ps3. 

@Amaiya
Oh I' thought GOW was gears of war sorry.


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Did you honestly trade/sell your PS3 ?


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 15, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Did you honestly trade/sell your PS3 ?



No my 60 GB got stolen and I was trying to get the 80 GB bundle but I got the 80 GB Core instead. But I am saving up money to buy the 80 GB bundle on ebay and then use a usb drive to transfer the saves over to the new one. Unless Sony comes out with another PS2 update that plays more PS2 games.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

GOW = God Of War
GeoW = Gears of War

Why is GOW = God Of War? Because it came out first, ignorant fools


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh  God of war is awesome I played it at gamestop  Rule the entire universe.  .


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> GOW = God Of War
> GeoW = Gears of War
> 
> Why is GOW = God Of War? Because it came out first, ignorant fools



Never was a GoW fan.... neither of the games that is


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah me neither. Always been a DMC kid.


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Indeed  and Bayonetta looks awesome, I wonder if it's set in the same verse as DMC ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

How can it? Not made by Capcom.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 15, 2008)

DMC is win


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

^^

who said it isnt

DMC5 nero needs to GTFO


----------



## Hentai (Dec 15, 2008)

Portia said:


> ^^
> 
> who said it isnt
> 
> DMC5 nero needs to GTFO



I have to say, i kinda like Nero. His Devil Bringer is awesome....brings this fighting to a new level.

I wouldnt mind playing him again.

They should make  DMC where you can choose which character you want to use.
And not only Dante and Nero. Trish would be interesting too.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

i should have said in B4 kyuubi 

his devil bringer was too broken. Im sure you have noticed this but all of the enemies which where created for that game we meant for Nero and Dante was slapped in last moments due to nerd rage thats why he's weapons arent really inspired . Because when you used Dante it became a different kind of ball game. 

let me not even start on nero's blue rose charge shot lvl 3. 

Im hoping for Vergil returning myself  at the start you go to nero and kick his ass then he takes his yamato back.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 15, 2008)

LOL 


Well DMC4 was made to be fitting for nero in the first place...not for Dante.

And what about Blu Rose? 

Vergil is dead,...and Nero inherits his soul....so no way for him to come back.
Also Nero isnt weak, the demoic power inside him gives him a level near Dante's.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

i know its made solely for nero, but atleast try balancing the weapons of dante. the only weapon worth while was the rebellion, the fucking gilgamesh was useless because its for one on one but that cant happen when there are scores of enemies come at you, t should have been like Beowulf from DMC3, much better weapon. Dont make me start with the lucifer, shit weapon was shit did anyone get a SSS with it alone? 

and blue rose's charge shot lvl 3  i could solo bosses with that alone. Reminds me of ebony and ivory in DMC2  

Vergil might not be dead hope sp atleast, and no way is nero in Dante's league, remember nero got pwned while he was in DT but dante wasnt


----------



## Hentai (Dec 15, 2008)

Portia said:


> i know its made solely for nero, but atleast try balancing the weapons of dante. the only weapon worth while was the rebellion, the fucking gilgamesh was useless because its for one on one but that cant happen when there are scores of enemies come at you, t should have been like Beowulf from DMC3, much better weapon. Dont make me start with the lucifer, shit weapon was shit did anyone get a SSS with it alone?
> 
> and blue rose's charge shot lvl 3  i could solo bosses with that alone. Reminds me of ebony and ivory in DMC2
> 
> Vergil might not be dead hope sp atleast, and no way is nero in Dante's league, remember nero got pwned while he was in DT but dante wasnt


Yeah only Rebellion was good.
Lucifer was crap.

well charge shot...i dont use that so often. I always try to get SSS, so no use anyway.
Nero is *near* Dante's league.
Dante never pawned Nero in DevilTrigger. He only had it on at the beginning.
Nero has potential, but lacks experience, that is why Dante is always better in the end.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

Kyuubi you are forgetting Dante was normal as well  what about if he turned his DT on  and to top it off Dante's full potential is reached when he has the Sparda  

what is Nero gonna do then


----------



## Hentai (Dec 15, 2008)

Portia said:


> Kyuubi you are forgetting Dante was normal as well  what about if he turned his DT on  and to top it off Dante's full potential is reached when he has the Sparda
> 
> what is Nero gonna do then



I'd say

 Nero vs Dante = Devil Nero vs Devil Dante

>>> Dante wins 10:9 / Devil Dante wins 10:8

Of course Dante with Sparda power is beyond question far ahead everything.
But he doesnt use it.

I like Nero...he reminds me in Young Dante from DMC3


----------



## Akira (Dec 15, 2008)

The only person in the DMC universe that can beat and has beaten Dante is Vergil.


Canon fact, Nero doesn't even come close.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

Young Dante from DMC3 was pwnsome but the best one i think was DMC1 dante personality wise. he could trash talk, but he honured his opponents too


----------



## Hentai (Dec 15, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> The only person in the DMC universe that can beat and has beaten Dante is Vergil.
> 
> 
> *Canon fact, Nero doesn't even come close.*



Your opinion, not mine.
I think he can come very close.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

but you are forgetting Nero admitting Dante was playing with him


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2008)

Portia said:


> *Young Dante from DMC3 was pwnsome* but the best one i think was DMC1 dante personality wise. he could trash talk, but he honured his opponents too



No he wasn't. The fun factor of the gameplay alone made me keep playing. Dante was fucking annoying and i wanted to kill him myself.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 15, 2008)

Portia said:


> but you are forgetting Nero admitting Dante was playing with him



yeah...well I said he comes close...he can never actually beat him.

But Nero isnt "far away" either.


----------



## Akira (Dec 15, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Your opinion, not mine.
> I think he can come very close.



This was my mistake, I meant that the only person who has beaten him is Vergil was a canon fact.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> No he wasn't. The fun factor of the gameplay alone made me keep playing. Dante was fucking annoying and i wanted to kill him myself.



i liked him but he doesn't come close to DMC1 dante (personality wise)

as for kyuubi how can they be close when one openly admitted to the other playing with him in a fight


----------



## Hentai (Dec 15, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> This was my mistake, I meant that the only person who has beaten him is Vergil was a canon fact.



oh Yeah...thats true.

After all they are twins.


Pretty awesome that a Half demon is the strongest of all in the end.






Portia said:


> as for kyuubi how can they be close when one openly admitted to the other playing with him in a fight



And Dante said he underestimated Nero.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 15, 2008)

I think I'm getting a PS3 for Christmas, will it be worth it?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2008)

A lot of people are giving GoW III shit, because it's not the 'moving painting' shit that Jaffe started. I thought the trailer looked good, but this kind of thing just shows that if you use target renders you're damned if you do and if you don't. I like that they showed us footage representative of what is in-development. Btw, have to agree in DMC>GOW but I reckon God of War III will surpass DMC4. 

PS: Prince of Persia is ?17.99 on Play.com, and it's probably going out of stock _fast_. I just picked it up along with Far Cry 2 at the same price.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ 

what type of games do you play 

and underestimating someone doesnt mean they gave you a hard time it just means there are better than you expect kyuubi

fuck im going to GAME instead


----------



## Athrum (Dec 15, 2008)

Who the hell is Nero? and i know he is the "main" character of dmc4, but i mean who is he,really? i didn't play dmc4


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

he's some punk who is a devil although he's abilities manifest in a form of an arm which can extend not the physically arm itself and he has part of vergil's soul and blah blah blah


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2008)

I guess it's implied that he's Vergil reincarnated, because he wields Yamato.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 15, 2008)

Portia said:


> ^^
> 
> what type of games do you play
> 
> ...


i still think Nero with full power would be pretty hard to handle for Dante.


Athrum said:


> Who the hell is Nero? and i know he is the "main" character of dmc4, but i mean who is he,really? i didn't play dmc4



he is a human that somehow was fused with a Devils Soul (probably vergil's) ...and is now more or less a half demon too.


----------



## Id (Dec 15, 2008)

Why is CoD 4 for the ps3 regarded as the inferior to its 360 counterpart? I have played it for both systems, seems about the same.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

That's what pisses me off about DMC4. We don't learn _anything_ about Nero.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> i still think Nero with full power would be pretty hard to handle for Dante.
> 
> 
> he is a human that somehow was fused with a Devils Soul (probably vergil's) ...and is now more or less a half demon too.



no way, just no  

you are overrating nero here


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 15, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I think I'm getting a PS3 for Christmas, will it be worth it?



                                     .


----------



## Akira (Dec 15, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> A lot of people are giving GoW III shit, because it's not the 'moving painting' shit that Jaffe started. I thought the trailer looked good, but this kind of thing just shows that if you use target renders you're damned if you do and if you don't. I like that they showed us footage representative of what is in-development. Btw, have to agree in DMC>GOW but I reckon God of War III will surpass DMC4.



I'm willing to bet the trailer is pre-alpha, Jaffe himself said that he didn't understand why they were choosing to show that particular footage at VGA since it wasn't close to what he'd seen. I still think the actual Kratos model is incredible and looks just as good as the CGI from the first two games but the enviroments and enemies need work.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> .



i asked what games do you like playing ?


----------



## Hentai (Dec 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> That's what pisses me off about DMC4. We don't learn _anything_ about Nero.


Yeah really 


Portia said:


> no way, just no
> 
> you are overrating nero here


I said "hard to handle" not "he would fight to death"

Of course he would beat him, but he would be a hard enemy for him non the less.
Nero is practically stronger than most Bosses he ever encountered (except Mundus and Vergil)


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 15, 2008)

Portia said:


> i asked what games do you like playing ?



Kingdom hearts, Final fantasy, Devil May Cry, etc

I don't like beat'em ups, car games or shooting games.

I've completed all the Onimusha games


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2008)

Id said:


> Why is CoD 4 for the ps3 regarded as the inferior to its 360 counterpart? I have played it for both systems, seems about the same.


I don't think there are any differences, both have the same level of anti-aliasing and framerates. People might prefer the Xbox community and the controller but that's unrelated to the game itself.


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> .


Have you got an Xbox 360? Are you into the PS3 exclusive games? Do you have any plans on buying Blu-Ray's?


Fenrir said:


> I'm willing to bet the trailer is pre-alpha, Jaffe himself said that he didn't understand why they were choosing to show that particular footage at VGA since it wasn't close to what he'd seen. I still think the actual Kratos model is incredible and looks just as good as the CGI from the first two games but the enviroments and enemies need work.


I'm more interested in whether they can run this at 60 fps like the previous ones. 

Btw:


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 15, 2008)

No I'm not interested in any other game consoles. I have a Wii that's collecting dust.


----------



## Allen Walker (Dec 15, 2008)

If you don't care for Blu-Ray then it probably wont be worth it. Most games you mentioned are for both 360 and ps3. I am guessing you like RPG's? If so the 360 is sadly the better console as of right now for RPG's .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 15, 2008)

Tenkkai said:


> If you have no interest blu ray then it probably wont be worth it. Most games you mentioned are for both 360 and ps3. I am guessing you like RPG's? If so the 360 is sadly the better console as of right now for RPG's .



 I'm done with video games then


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No I'm not interested in any other game consoles. I have a Wii that's collecting dust.


It'll do that.  

But if you're not actually interested in getting an Xbox, I don't have to tell you about the reliability issues that come with it or even compare exclusives. In that case I'd say the PS3 is absolutely worth it. Despite the myths it has a fantastic gaming library, free online play and a very good Blu-Ray player which you'll no doubt make use of at some point if you like films or TV. But we'll definitely see a price cut next year, so you could wait around if you want.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Kingdom hearts, Final fantasy, Devil May Cry, etc
> 
> I don't like beat'em ups, car games or shooting games.
> 
> I've completed all the Onimusha games



I love you already for that last sentence 

yeah get the ps3


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ohhh shit! These are supposedly direct-feed gameplay shots, Uncharted 2!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 15, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'm done with video games then










(that's what I assume your reaction was after that comment )


----------



## Shepard (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't know why half of the gaming community is going mad with God o War III's graphics, I think they're quite good besides, it's supposed to be an early build.

Uncharted II looks unreal


----------



## Akira (Dec 15, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Ohhh shit! These are supposedly direct-feed gameplay shots, Uncharted 2!



*OH SHIT*

This looks fucking immense!!!!


----------



## Id (Dec 15, 2008)

*OH SHIT*

This looks fucking immense!!!!

Co-Sign. Not
Now to see it in action. 1080p @ 60 fps please


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> It'll do that.
> 
> But if you're not actually interested in getting an Xbox, I don't have to tell you about the reliability issues that come with it or even compare exclusives. In that case I'd say the PS3 is absolutely worth it. D*espite the myths it has a fantastic gaming library*, free online play and a very good Blu-Ray player which you'll no doubt make use of at some point if you like films or TV. But we'll definitely see a price cut next year, so you could wait around if you want.



No, Playstation "2" had a fantastic Library. 

Playstation "3" has a ok Library, maybe even good if it's the only console you own. But it's no PS2, don't get confused 

And Uncharted 2 of course looks amazing, day 1 buy.


----------



## Fig Tree (Dec 15, 2008)

Let's see, PS2 has had about 9 years and the PS3 has had 2 years. You can play any PS or PS2 games on the PS3. I think it's off to a great start. 

Yeah, they say they want to use 100% of the PS3's power with Uncharted 2.


----------



## Akira (Dec 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> No, Playstation "2" had a fantastic Library.
> 
> Playstation "3" has a ok Library, maybe even good if it's the only console you own. But it's no PS2, don't get confused



Of course the PS3 isn't going to have a library anywhere near the PS2, its been out for only 2 years compared to the PS2's 9.

Considering it's main competitor is the 360, both consoles have pretty much identical libraries of games (now), it's mostly down to which exclusives you prefer and which console you prefer buying multiplats on, so I'd say the PS3 library is more than "ok".


----------



## Fig Tree (Dec 15, 2008)

PS3 is pure killin it with the 1st party exclusives and close linked 3rd parties. 

Microsoft has PC games...that are better on PC.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> No, Playstation "2" had a fantastic Library.
> 
> Playstation "3" has a ok Library, maybe even good if it's the only console you own. But it's no PS2, don't get confused
> 
> And Uncharted 2 of course looks amazing, day 1 buy.



Actually, Playstation 2 had the best library of games of any console in history (factually the biggest). It's unreasonable to expect the PS3 to match it, which isn't even close to being in the same position in the market; but in the first two years of each console there isn't a big gulf at all. The key thing being that he said he wasn't interested in any other consoles, so every game it can run is essentially an exclusive. 'Fantastic' is my opinion, but 'very good' is fcking unquestionable. 

If Uncharted 2 really looks that good when I play it on my TV, I will donate a fully-functioning organ to Naughty Dog. 2009 will be a good year.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 15, 2008)

Damn, I'm liking those Uncharted 2 screens. And all this talk of the GOW3 trailer being an early build certainly makes me want to see the current look



Portia said:


> dont make me start with the lucifer, shit weapon was shit did anyone get a SSS with it alone?



It's quite easy actually 
 Really spamming Forward + Triangle with Lucifer against bosses is an encouraged strategy. 

and Lucifer and Gilgamesh, make quite the combo against bosses


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Exactly what I was thinking when I read that post. IIRC Lucifer is the easiest weapon in the game to get SSS with.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 15, 2008)

Fig Tree said:


> Let's see, PS2 has had about 9 years and the PS3 has had 2 years. *You can play any PS or PS2 games on the PS3. I think it's off to a great start.*
> 
> Yeah, they say they want to use 100% of the PS3's power with Uncharted 2.



You cannot play Ps2 games on the Ps3.. Only the older models can do that and the 80 gig has software based(and I think they took that out of the new batch of 80 gig's not full sure on that)BC which is no where near as good.

@snake
The ps2 library is roughly over 1800 games. I think it's the biggest but not to sure I have to check a few consoles / handhelds.

Best library? naaa DREAMCAST HAD THAT! Best two years of gaming history


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank god I have the 60GB version


----------



## Shepard (Dec 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> Thank god I have the 60GB version



Same here 

Has everbody tried HOME? I guess I'm late to the party, just tried it today and it seems fun, what are your impressions guys?


----------



## Akira (Dec 15, 2008)

Dante said:


> Same here
> 
> Has everbody tried HOME? I guess I'm late to the party, just tried it today and it seems fun, what are your impressions guys?



Kind of barren at the moment in terms of features and you have to pay for practically EVERYTHING but it's still oddly enjoyable. The character creation is fairly deep despite the small number of choosable clothing and there are also a lot of people actually using it (even if most are just dancing) so there are quite a few people to converse with. It's got plenty of connection problems which Sony should sort out but it's overall not that bad.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, though so. The limited clothing is a little bit frustrating but bowling and stuff is kind of fun.

I'm eager for the release of the full version, it might get real fun


----------



## Fig Tree (Dec 15, 2008)

> You cannot play Ps2 games on the Ps3.


.....or maybe you CAN. 
If you care about that, you'll get the 60GB, but it only plays the region it is from. Whatever. 

I can't believe home is actually rolling, and I have yet to log on at my dorm room. 
It's all about the dancing. There is pool but no Pool.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 15, 2008)

Fig Tree said:


> .....or maybe you CAN.
> If you care about that, you'll get the 60GB



They do not make the 60 gig anymore and the only ones I can find cost more than the current Ps3's out there =/


----------



## Fig Tree (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, it costs more for that feature mainly. Makes those with them happy that they retain their value... or at lest 80% or more of it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 15, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Recently the BluRay disc tray of my PS3(60GB) fucked up, and i got a brand new 60GB back.




Because you have one, they cannot give you anything other than that or you could take them to court. 


They do not produce 60 gig's to SELL. I should have changed my last post.


----------



## Fig Tree (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, this is not news. 

Does anyone know if Rock Band PS3 instruments can be used on the PS2 version running on a PS2?


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah I just hope they come out with another PS2 emulator update. Its called "PS2 system Data" I am happy but I currently don't have any games compatible with hardrive install.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2008)

They'd be silly not to implement it as an update eventually, there's too much money to be made for them to pass up. I probably wouldn't double-dip much but there are a couple of PS2 games I didn't pick up and wouldn't mind playing on a HDTV.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 15, 2008)

Agreed Snake 101 Sony PS3's having complete compatibility is what I found most appealing about the system. So that update should not be too far off I hope its soon.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2008)

Fig Tree said:


> Yes, this is not news.
> 
> Does anyone know if Rock Band PS3 instruments can be used on the PS2 version running on a PS2?


PS3 instruments=PS2 instruments.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 15, 2008)

I never played Rockband before but it sounds like a lot of fun. I will probably buy it when I can afford it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Of course the PS3 isn't going to have a library anywhere near the PS2, its been out for only 2 years compared to the PS2's 9.
> 
> Considering it's main competitor is the 360, both consoles have pretty much identical libraries of games (now), it's mostly down to which exclusives you prefer and which console you prefer buying multiplats on, so I'd say the PS3 library is more than "ok".


I said it might be considered "Good" if you only have a PS3, which i will agree on. The whole "No games on it" is bullshit. I'm just saying we shouldn't get "Fantastic" confused with "Good" Yes the PS2 had 9 years. But i wasn't calling PS2 "Fantastic" in two years either. Only now. 




Fig Tree said:


> PS3 is pure killin it with the 1st party exclusives and close linked 3rd parties.
> 
> Microsoft has PC games...that are better on PC.


And you could say 4/5 of every third party game for both 360 and ps3 play better on 360. Doesn't really matter much does it? 

And which 1st party have been great this year? I only bought i think 3 games for ps3 this year. For me that sucks. 



Snake_108 said:


> Actually, Playstation 2 had the best library of games of any console in history (factually the biggest). It's unreasonable to expect the PS3 to match it, which isn't even close to being in the same position in the market; but in the first two years of each console there isn't a big gulf at all. The key thing being that he said he wasn't interested in any other consoles, so every game it can run is essentially an exclusive. 'Fantastic' is my opinion, but 'very good' is fcking unquestionable.
> 
> If Uncharted 2 really looks that good when I play it on my TV, I will donate a fully-functioning organ to Naughty Dog. 2009 will be a good year.



I agree ps2 had the best Library of all time. Why wouldn't i expect the company who's done good up till now not do the same? I want sony to do better, since i really liked ps1 and ps2. I would like PS3 to be amazing too. We'll have to see i guess but maybe in the next 2-3 years it'll be there. Till then i use my ps3 as a ps2 mostly


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Till then i use my ps3 as a ps2 mostly



I did for a while, but then I realized how much better the DS2 was.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 15, 2008)

@Vonocourt
So only the 80GB bundle will be able to use this new update? I guess this will be the last time I trust yahoo answers.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 15, 2008)

I miss my 60GB PS3 it got stolen. So I bought the 80GB core system I just couldn't find the bundle anywhere. But I will buy it off ebay.


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Screw the bundle, was not really that special anyway.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 15, 2008)

Uncharted 2 graphics look insanely amazing.

(I'm late, I know.)


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

I've seen better, but okay, it's awesome


----------



## Akira (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm really, REALLY hoping for a Summer '09 release of Among Thieves, even though I doubt it'll happen


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

We never get great release dates... or well we get them, but then they're pushed up.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2008)

Exclusives or first party, difference. In terms of exclusives PS3 wasn't bad this year. i still will pick up Naruto and motorstorm 2.


----------



## Fig Tree (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, I got mixed up this time. Though there was also Siren by 1st party. And wipeout, and the exclusive Disgaea 3.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I agree ps2 had the best Library of all time. Why wouldn't i expect the company who's done good up till now not do the same? I want sony to do better, since i really liked ps1 and ps2. I would like PS3 to be amazing too. We'll have to see i guess but maybe in the next 2-3 years it'll be there. Till then i use my ps3 as a ps2 mostly


If you're counting all games regardless of exclusives I agree that we should expect the PS3 to be as good as the PS1/PS2 (or thereabouts). I was just referring to things like the PS2 having big-name third-party exclusives (GTA, FF, DMC) - that isn't going to happen anymore, because they were far ahead first last time and dead last now. 


crazymtf said:


> And you could say 4/5 of every third party game for both 360 and ps3 play better on 360. Doesn't really matter much does it?


If you go through the tech behind it, PS3 multi-platform games have no right to get so close to the Xbox versions - the fact there's so little difference between the two is a credit to the good design of the system. 


crazymtf said:


> And which 1st party have been great this year? I only bought i think 3 games for ps3 this year. For me that sucks.


Strictly first party, the only games that stand out that were released this year are SOCOM, GT5rologue, Wipeout HD and Motorstormacific Rift and Motorstorm and Wipeout are the only ones I got from those. GT5 might've been worth it back then, but I can go without now. But studios like Insomniac and Media Molecule are all currently working under the Sony umbrella, they all share their work and help each other out e.g. Insomniac with Naughty Dog and MM with Sony Santa Monica. They aren't exactly third-parties in the traditional sense. So adding Resistance 2 and LittleBigPlanet to the list makes it rather good. If those f*ckers at Polyphony get their arses in gear and we can get GT5 for next year, it will definitely be the strongest (strictly) first-party year with GoW3 and Killzone 2.

I only got my PS3 this year so for me there were more internally developed titles from '06 & '07 that I bought this year.


----------



## Id (Dec 16, 2008)

PS3 isn’t letting up. KZ2, Uncharted 2, and GoW 3 has my attention.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 16, 2008)

Is Lost Planet good?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Lost Planet isn't my type of game, but I have it. I can see why people like it though, just not for everyone, as I feel it's rather slow.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 16, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Is Lost Planet good?



That question is best answered by yourself, people who like and dislike this game is really split down the middle. Myself I didnt think it was spectacular but it was alright for a timekiller.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 16, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Is Lost Planet good?



PS3 version is straight up garbage.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 16, 2008)

MMm ok. Cause i found this gypsy who sells games xD and he's selling Lost Planet for 10€, oh and it's brand new, still sealed.


----------



## Fig Tree (Dec 16, 2008)

In America it goes for about 12$. 

And Thursday is an all PS3 blu ray amazon goldbox deal.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 16, 2008)

White Knight Story Famitsu score - 29/40


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2008)

^What...the...fuck. That's terrible in terms of how high they usually give rpgs...that's not good


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, not a very exciting score. We'll see how it's received over here.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Grandia said:


> White Knight Story Famitsu score - 29/40



HAHAH oh wow.

Normally, Level 5 games are top tier from them.

I guess Level 5 is like Factor 5.

"Oh, they can do no wrong!" + making a game for the PS3 = low scoring games


----------



## Grandia (Dec 17, 2008)

--lots of optional content
--big boss battles
--simplistic combat
--customizable combos
--is basically like every other Level 5 RPG. 
--Online has chat issues and a reviewer "hopes it will be patched in the future"
- 30 hour RPG, online features expand longevity


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 17, 2008)

Talking of RPG's, I haven't kept in touch with the genre for years.. are there any actual turn-based games anymore?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Talking of RPG's, I haven't kept in touch with the genre for years.. are there any actual turn-based games anymore?




Yes.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes.



Bastard.  Tell me then. :/


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 17, 2008)

Ico 3 details today (maybe) 

And I don't care about Famitsu, they gave Haze 36/40 after all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Bastard.  Tell me then. :/



On ps3 that I know of at this moment (it's late for me atm)

*Ps3*

Disgaea 3
Enchanted arms (I think this is turned based, it's been a while)



*360*

Blue Dragon
Lost Odyssey 
Enchanted arms (I think)



quite a bit of FF handheld games also use turn based.


----------



## Six* (Dec 17, 2008)

lol at WKC score at Famitsu.

I'm still getting the game, anyway. 

And if I remember correctly Famitsu gave The Last Remnant a 36 or 37 score. I have that game and it sucks so much.


----------



## Darth Nihulus (Dec 17, 2008)

When will sony drop the price?


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 17, 2008)

If it's 'just' like any other Level 5 game, in HD graphics, I'll be very pleased.


----------



## Six* (Dec 17, 2008)

Level 5 games I played include Jeanne D'Arc and Professor Layton. Those games were amazing.


----------



## Darth Nihulus (Dec 17, 2008)

Jeanne D'Arc was an amazing game.


----------



## Akira (Dec 17, 2008)

If WKC is "just like every other Level-5 RPG" I'm sold.

Also I'm kind of doubting Famitsu's opinion as of late, they thought Last Remnant and Haze were both amazing titles and well, they really aren't.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 17, 2008)

YEah, they gave it a low score but it's funny how the characteristics are all good, especially the "lots of optional stuff"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe Japan is actually yaknow...going the way most of the world is with JRPGs and getting tired that they are all almost always the same thing in different packaging?


----------



## Akira (Dec 17, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Maybe Japan is actually yaknow...going the way most of the world is with JRPGs and getting tired that they are all almost always the same thing in different packaging?



Yet Famitsu gave Blue Dragon a 37/40, Last Remnant 38/40 and Lost Odyssey 36/40, and don't even try to tell me any of those games broke RPG conventions _at all_.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, i admit that Lost Odyssey was actually really good. I wish i could play that on PS3.


----------



## Akira (Dec 17, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Well, i admit that Lost Odyssey was actually really good. I wish i could play that on PS3.



I'm not saying any of them are bad, they just have dated gameplay.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'm not saying any of them are bad, they just have dated gameplay.



and what kind of game play is trendy?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> and what kind of game play is trendy?



Some kind of gameplay mechanic that cannot be done on the SNES.

Nearly EVERY RPG this gen could be done on older systems outside of graphical output. And of course the two solid RPG's out there, Tales of Vesperia and Valkyria Chronicles, are financial failures.

It's tragic to say, but the only RPG's that really seem worthwhile are the Final Fantasy XIII games, which look to be disgusting Nomura flair.


----------



## Akira (Dec 17, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> and what kind of game play is trendy?



Any game which has features beyond that of a PSone game with 360/PS3 graphics. I'll admit LR tried something new with the battle system but IMO that attempt fell flat on it's face.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 17, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Some kind of gameplay mechanic that cannot be done on the SNES.
> 
> Nearly EVERY RPG this gen could be done on older systems outside of graphical output. And of course the two solid RPG's out there, Tales of Vesperia and Valkyria Chronicles, are financial failures.
> 
> It's tragic to say, but the only RPG's that really seem worthwhile are the Final Fantasy XIII games, which look to be disgusting Nomura flair.



I always say it, and Ill say it again. my personal favorite RPGs were the games from the shadow heart series. I loved the style and they were severely underrated IMHO


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> I always say it, and Ill say it again. my personal favorite RPGs were the games from the shadow heart series. I loved the style and they were severely underrated IMHO



Hehe, indeed.

It seems this generations solid JRPGs are underrated games.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 17, 2008)

That PS3 RPG White Knight Chronicles will come out in japan on the 25th.
If only i knew if it has english menu and Subtitles. then i would import that shit. because it will take a few months for it to be released in the rest of the world.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

Finally, Castlevania Chronicles is out on PSN. For *$5.99*!

For a remake of Castlevania I, and a remake of that remake, for that price, is awesome.

Not a ripoff like the VC.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 18, 2008)

I meant to post that yesterday for you Goofy, but I knew you would know.  Which version should I buy first, that or SOTN?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmm...SotN is a good game and all, but I think the most updated version is on the PSP, with redubbing, added materials and all of that.

If you are fine with going for the PS1 version without the more "legit" translation, then I don't see an issue.

Chronicles was a very rare game when it came out, and I doubt if around 10 people here have even played it. So I'm more keen on whoring out the idea of playing it.

Here are samples of the first stage in both Original and Arrange mode. Original mode also happens to be the most difficult Castlevania experience ever, so be warned.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Some kind of gameplay mechanic that cannot be done on the SNES.
> 
> Nearly EVERY RPG this gen could be done on older systems outside of graphical output. And of course the two solid RPG's out there, Tales of Vesperia and Valkyria Chronicles, are financial failures.
> 
> It's tragic to say, but the only RPG's that really seem worthwhile are the Final Fantasy XIII games, which look to be disgusting Nomura flair.



You can't forget Disgaea 3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

Pringer Lagann said:


> You can't forget Disgaea 3



That can be done on the SNES though.


----------



## Id (Dec 19, 2008)

Hopefully we are not let down like the virtual console from nintendo. But here check this out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2008)

^ what do you mean by that? You do know that the "virtual console" does not mean virtual reality and never had. 


those glasses kick ass btw.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 19, 2008)

I wonder what Sony mean by 'fully supporting' this in 2009..


----------



## Hentai (Dec 19, 2008)

I still dont get those glasses 


That PS3 RPG White Knight Chronicles will come out in japan on the 25th.
If only i knew if it has english menu and Subtitles. then i would import that shit. because it will take a few months for it to be released in the rest of the world.




 Little Big Planet MGS4 pack:

here


----------



## Segan (Dec 19, 2008)

Valkyria Chronicles a financial failure? o_0


----------



## RodMack (Dec 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> Valkyria Chronicles a financial failure? o_0


In North America, yes, when the majority of NA gamers are too busy playing new shooters.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 19, 2008)

That's a pity, the game is great!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2008)

Is that sum VR I see?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2008)

RodMack said:


> In North America, yes, when the majority of NA gamers are too busy playing new shooters.



Don't say the incorrect. Sega barely marketed the game. They, like Crapco-Bandai, assume that games can sell well based on word alone. It seems only long running franchises that are popular in the US can do that with ease, like Castlevania, or a Nintendo franchise.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Don't say the incorrect. Sega barely marketed the game. They, like Crapco-Bandai, assume that games can sell well based on word alone. It seems only long running franchises that are popular in the US can do that with ease, like Castlevania, or a Nintendo franchise.


Yeah, I forgot to mention poor marketing from Sega. Which can also apply to Sony for LBP.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 19, 2008)

Ign just announed their best of ps3 awards


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2008)

MGS4 is GOTY?

No shit :3


----------



## Hentai (Dec 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> MGS4 is GOTY?
> 
> No shit :3



FFFFFFFFFf

it deserves that.

MGS4 really is a awesome piece of work.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

MGS GOTY ?

not surprised abit


----------



## RodMack (Dec 19, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> FFFFFFFFFf
> 
> it deserves that.
> 
> MGS4 really is a awesome piece of work.


Yet it loses to GTAIV for Best Story?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 20, 2008)

MGS4 is still my favourite game but I would've liked to see LBP get the GOTY.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Yet it loses to GTAIV for Best Story?



Well how GTA4 is written and paced out it is. MGS4's story has a-lot of holes and writing problems in it. 

Many reviewers touch upon this already about the MGS series and it's "story".



Overall MGS4 did deserve PS3 GOTY. Really


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 20, 2008)

:3



> Infamous is awesome. Period. End of statement. I know a lot of times we at IGN get railed on for over-hyping games -- we tell you a game looks great during the preview period but then crap on it when review time comes -- but I'm willing to put my reputation on the line right now and tell you I can't see that happening with this game.
> 
> Infamous is a blast, and you're going to need to buy it come spring.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 20, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well how GTA4 is written and paced out it is. MGS4's story has a-lot of holes and writing problems in it.
> 
> Many reviewers touch upon this already about the MGS series and it's "story".
> 
> ...


I've never had problems with the MGS story. I was able to understand it clearly, though I'll admit that the ending for MGS2 got me confused as hell.

GTAIV had a good story, but to me the ending felt rushed, no matter which ending you chose. I guess I also liked MGS4's story more.

I'm satisfied though that MGS4 winning GOTY.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 20, 2008)

PSXExtreme interviewed David Jaffe & Scott Campbell:

PSXE: _Dave, after seeing a little of God of War III, do you regret in any way leaving; do you wish you could’ve been part of that project?_

Jaffe: "Actually, here was my response to GoWIII- I had gone to Santa Monica studios and I saw the trailer they were going to show on the SpikeTV [Video Game Awards]. But they didn’t show it all; I was watching it on TV and I was like, "I don’t know if they’re going to dole this out over time, like break the trailer up into chunks throughout the night and we’ll eventually see the whole thing." But they didn’t do that. Anyway, when I saw that trailer, to me, it looked like a next-gen God of War. You know, I’m not blown away; I expect the level design and codes and stuff to be as good as it has always been, and yeah, it looks just like a next-gen God of War.

But they showed me this [other] sequence – that’s all I can say about it – and they must’ve put it together only two or three days prior to me showing up. And that’s the stuff that absolutely blew me away; it looked better than Gears 2; it looked like a Renaissance canvas-style painting come to life. Stunningly beautiful. I actually found myself getting nervous and sweaty and I was like, "why am I getting like this?" But it was because I was wondering, "how the fu** are we going to compete? The bar has just been raised again." Our game just doesn’t look that good and it never will, and there are reasons for that. But no, I don't say I want to be part of the project and I wish those guys the best."




Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well how GTA4 is written and paced out it is. MGS4's story has a-lot of holes and writing problems in it.
> 
> Many reviewers touch upon this already about the MGS series and it's "story".
> 
> ...


Reviewers and critics didn't have much to say about the story, it was the presentation of Guns of the Patriots they didn't like. I don't recall any writing problems or holes in the story significant or not through all 4 MGS games, but perhaps it'd be easy for me to forget small stuff considering the scope of each game's story. 



Byakuya said:


> :3


Good read.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 20, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Yet it loses to GTAIV for Best Story?



I have no idea why that is, maybe some people think the MGS4 Story is too complex and difficult, and in my opinion the GTA4 story is just boring.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 20, 2008)

Some people think the story of mgs4 was convuloted.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> :3




This is one game that I cannot wait for. This type of environment / atmosphere really  gets to me


----------



## Akira (Dec 20, 2008)

I thought the E3 build of infamous looked REALLY shoddy so thank god it's recieved a lot of polish since then, especially on the shadows and animations.

Give us a demo now Sucker Punch!


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 20, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea what exactly the Divx update actually does?


----------



## Hentai (Dec 20, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> Does anyone have any idea what exactly the Divx update actually does?



What Divx update?


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 20, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> What Divx update?



After getting a certain update an option appears that says register Divx code but you have to make an activation Cd from the Divx website but I haven't so I have been wondering what Divx actually does on the PS3.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 21, 2008)

Is LBP worth the purchase?


----------



## Adonis (Dec 21, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I have no idea why that is, maybe some people think the MGS4 Story is *too complex and difficult*, and in my opinion the GTA4 story is just boring.



Don't flatter it.

MGS 4's narrative is hardly difficult. Incredibly tedious and in need of editing, on the other hand. 

And while I don't agree GTAIV's narrative wasn't always the most engaging, I can't see how you could consider two characters sitting at tables and talking for an hour at a time spewing superfluous exposition a la MGS 4 entertaining by comparison...


----------



## Hentai (Dec 21, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Don't flatter it.
> 
> MGS 4's narrative is hardly difficult. Incredibly tedious and in need of editing, on the other hand.
> 
> And while I don't agree GTAIV's narrative wasn't always the most engaging, I can't see how you could consider two characters sitting at tables and talking for an hour at a time spewing superfluous exposition a la MGS 4 entertaining by comparison...



I just wrote what people think.
I dont agree with that.
I find the MGS Story awesome..
But GTA4 is more or less a bit boring for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2008)

MGS4 deserves GOTY.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 21, 2008)

GTAIV was garbage.


----------



## Trunkten (Dec 21, 2008)

On a different note, I've made up my mind to get hold of a PS3 after christmas, but having been out of the gaming loop for a couple of years now, I've little idea what is on the horizon in terms of games... 

I want FFXIII, MGS4 and Gran Turismo 5, those three alone are enough for me to choose a PS3, but are there any decent RPGs coming out for the console any time soon, and are there any out? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2008)

White Knight is coming out for the PS3, it looks like it is going to be pretty good.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 22, 2008)

Only in Japan though.

So for now you'd have to import it..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 22, 2008)

Valkyria Chronicles.. Disgaea 3 (UK:2009) but you can import from NA I guess..
Fallout 3.. Folklore.. Demon's Souls (Feb '09). 

Get LittleBigPlanet no matter what.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 22, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Only in Japan though.
> 
> So for now you'd have to import it..



The question is...will it have English menu and subs?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 22, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> The question is...will it have English menu and subs?



Why would it?


----------



## Hentai (Dec 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Why would it?



What kind of question is that
Why not? Some JP RPG have it.


It would be great, so we can import.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think such a high profile game will have any English settings in the JP version if they plan to have it released here....In America!

What JRPG's have had English options, besides the recent Chrono Trigger DS, which is actually region translated from within the coding of the system.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I don't think such a high profile game will have any English settings in the JP version if they plan to have it released here....In America!
> 
> What JRPG's have had English options, besides the recent Chrono Trigger DS, which is actually region translated from within the coding of the system.



I dont know which, i just posted what i read somewhere else lol


----------



## killinspree42099 (Dec 22, 2008)

well this coming tax time...i'm gonna break down and get a ps3. i want that fuckin blue ray...i've already got surround sound


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2008)

^ Do you have the surround sound HD decoders that can do True HD DTS and DTS 5.1 HD and Lose less 7.1? If not blue ray or any HD is a waste in that department.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't care too much for blue-ray, its too expensive


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 22, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Do you have the surround sound HD decoders that can do True HD DTS and DTS 5.1 HD and Lose less 7.1? If not blue ray or any HD is a waste in that department.



Doesn't matter with a PS3 if the receiver can decode DTS HD:MA or True HD, the PS3 can only internally decode those, only legacy codes(Dolby Digital, or DTS) can be bitstreamed. Which is where the receiver does the job.

The question is more of if you're receiver has a HDMI input. If it just has a Toslink optical cable, you're out of luck. The best you can do is bitstreaming DD tracks or DTS tracks to get 5.1. If you want to use the lossless tracks, you'll end up with a stereo signal.

With HDMI, just set the audio to LPCM, and you're set.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Doesn't matter with a PS3 if the receiver can decode DTS HD:MA or True HD, the PS3 can only internally decode those, only legacy codes(Dolby Digital, or DTS) can be bitstreamed. Which is where the receiver does the job.



If your speakers cannot out put it, then there really is no point at all.  

Unless if I am mistaken. If I am then that's interesting. 



> The question is more of if you're receiver has a HDMI input. If it just has a Toslink optical cable, you're out of luck.


Ah damn that sucks. my Logitech z5500's only have a Fiber, Coax, and Direct connection. Though these speakers hook up directly to the console so it would not matter anyways.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 22, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If your speakers cannot out put it, then there really is no point at all.
> 
> Unless if I am mistaken. If I am then that's interesting.



The receiver is what does all the processing and what not, the speakers just produce the sound.

I could take a speaker from a wal-mart HTiaB(not a subwoofer, though), that can only handle DD, and hook it up to the receiver that could handle every codec, and it would work fine.

No matter how the audio is on the disc, by the time it's being sent to the speakers, it'll be uncompressed LPCM.

The PS3 can not bitstream HD audio tracks. So, the PS3 will decode them into a uncompressed LPCM track, and send that over the HDMI cable. Every receiver will be able to use the LPCM track, and all it would have to do is send it to the speakers.

Edit:Also, it appears that your receiver is built into your speakers. Hence some of the confusion.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Dec 23, 2008)

HDMI input i already have that ...i made damn sure


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Akira (Dec 23, 2008)

I say this is BS. I dunno it just looks like a photoshop to me.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 23, 2008)

It is probably just a prisedrop from the store itself. Sony lately said there will be no prisedrop in near future.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, it's probably just some stores trying to shift units. If it is a real price-drop it won't be coming to the UK, with the pound & euro almost at parity. There will be a price-drop sometime next year, I suppose they would ideally want to do it in autumn/fall 2009 but they might be forced into it around summer. The Cell goes into 45nm production early next year, so they'll probably do a big price cut i.e. £199 & €299 (or less for the Euro's depending on various things).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, looks more like a store sale. Otherwise we'd see ads on TV


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 23, 2008)

Yay Suikoden on PSN \o/


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

must be a shitty site


----------



## Akira (Dec 23, 2008)

Byakuya said:


>





GTFO gamedaily, this had better be a joke


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2008)

Those actually sound like pretty accurate predictions.


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 23, 2008)

eyesofgod 

Come get owned.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2008)

@Price drop
I actually got a brochure from playstation network to get a ps3 for 250.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 23, 2008)

Byakuya said:


>


lol thats pretty good.  The scores were all pretty safe, but mostly believable.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 23, 2008)

PharaohAnubis said:


> @Price drop
> I actually got a brochure from playstation network to get a ps3 for 250.



Where is this at?


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 24, 2008)

Currently somebody is playing White Knight Chronicles live at justin.tv

Here's a tier of characters for use in OBD.

So far looks fun.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 24, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Currently somebody is playing White Knight Chronicles live at justin.tv
> 
> Here's a tier of characters for use in OBD.
> 
> So far looks fun.


ooooooh god it looks like FFXI minus the whole MMO thing.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

cutscenes are long 

this isnt MGS


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 24, 2008)

Portia said:


> cutscenes are long
> 
> this isnt MGS



9 hours, 40 minutes and 42 seconds.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 24, 2008)

WKC looks like my kind of game alright, can't wait for the English version.


----------



## Trunkten (Dec 24, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Only in Japan though.
> 
> So for now you'd have to import it..



Is the PS3 region-free? Or would this involve some sort of modding?

If it's as simple as importing the game, I might well do that, I'm confident enough in my Japanese skills to think I might be able to navigate my way round the game.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 24, 2008)

Region-free.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 24, 2008)

By all means, import.


----------



## Trunkten (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice, I like the PS3 just that little bit more now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

Well. this is one of the few titles that actually make me want a ps3. It's actually being localized (finally) for America.


----------



## Akira (Dec 24, 2008)

I hadn't even heard of this game until now lol. I'll probably get it in march, the trailer seemed pretty cool.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

It sold "ok" in japan was to cliche I guess. But it is interesting none the less.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 24, 2008)

Man, White Knight Chronicles actually looks and feels better than i expected, can't wait to play it.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 24, 2008)

When you go to your USB Flashdrive on the Xbar, do you hit Triangle and do a "Show All" or whatever its called to bring up whats on it?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, it says it doesn't support the file. Before that I couldn't see any file, until I triangled it and "display all"


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 24, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Man, White Knight Chronicles actually looks and feels better than i expected, can't wait to play it.


Since when did live streams allow you to _feel_ the games people are playing? ;3  I need this technology.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

that looks  well badass


----------



## Akira (Dec 24, 2008)

The wait is almost over...


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

i cant wait to play this game


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 24, 2008)

Loovly. Day 1. :}


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 24, 2008)

who the fuck plays FPS anymore >___>


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, there's a dose of *COLOR* in the cover, and this is Killzone 2 here. It makes Halo look like Goldeneye in overhypan!


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 25, 2008)

SENTINEL said:


> who the fuck plays FPS anymore >___>



Halo 3, COD4, COD: WaW and R2 = most played games = FPS.


----------



## Segan (Dec 25, 2008)

Have fun with it. I don't play FPS, and I won't be playing shooter, first or third person alike.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 25, 2008)

I personally can't stand shooters in any form, but that cover is just .


----------



## Shepard (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok, I have a question here.

Back in the day, when Killzone hit shelves I didn't play it since I wasn't a big fan of FPS's then.
Now, Killzone 2 is astounishing and I'm so getting it so...it's worth playing Killzone 1 first? Well I think it's obvious for storyline purposes but I mean is really worth it gameplay-wise? has it aged well?


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2008)

No its not.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2008)

Dante said:


> Ok, I have a question here.
> 
> Back in the day, when Killzone hit shelves I didn't play it since I wasn't a big fan of FPS's then.
> Now, Killzone 2 is astounishing and I'm so getting it so...it's worth playing Killzone 1 first? Well I think it's obvious for storyline purposes but I mean is really worth it gameplay-wise? has it aged well?



No, killzone 1 sucks balls.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 25, 2008)

DQVIII on PSN? 

Highly doubtful, unless I paid no attention when it was released.


----------



## deathgod (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, guess I'll have to pony up the money to buy a ps2 again. Man why did Sony discontinue the backward compatibility.


----------



## Segan (Dec 25, 2008)

deathgod said:


> Thanks for the reply, guess I'll have to pony up the money to buy a ps2 again. Man why did Sony discontinue the backward compatibility.


It was a massive cost factor at production combined with massively subpar sales plus the expensive built-in Blu-ray player.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 25, 2008)

PS2's are cheap nowadays anyway, get a functional used one.


----------



## Akira (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok, I have a question. Are the Rock Band 2 instruments region free?
I'm contemplating importing the US version but I need to know if the guitar would work on my PS3 (it's a pal one btw).

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Id (Dec 25, 2008)

SENTINEL said:


> who the fuck plays FPS anymore >___>



Considering shooters are among the best sold genre?many.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2008)

Id said:


> Considering shooters are among the best sold genre?many.



Sadly Americans  Of course Europe is close second for shooters.


Man I miss when people played many RPGS


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2008)

The Japanese gaming industry sucks now


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2008)

Portia said:


> The Japanese gaming industry sucks now





If it was not for Western RPGS I would disagree with you. I think Japan is still way ahead of American's in game development. They come up with the new idea's first or expand better than American developers do.


In tech? well American's head that area. Though some high profile japan developers make killer engines.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Sadly Americans  Of course Europe is close second for shooters.
> 
> 
> Man I miss when people played many RPGS



Yeah japan is to busy playing Wii fit and brain age. More garbage games, yay


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2008)

Japanese makers have been lackluster lately thats why im saying this, i remember the PS1 and PS2 days most of the games i owned where from Japanese published and developed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2008)

Portia said:


> Japanese makers have been lackluster lately thats why im saying this, i remember the PS1 and PS2 days most of the games i owned where from Japanese published and developed.



Back then games did not cost millions to make. So many little japan developers were able to go on board and make quite a few games.


Quality I still think this generation holds with Japan. Of course most of the high rated titles are First Person Shooters from American developers. But to be honest that's all I see on the market. Minus a couple of great WRPGS.


That and many Japan developers do not have such huge staff's as American ones. Only the big companies do such as Capcom and all. 

@crazy

No, there are many RPG's on the DS and to be honest they are quite good. Sheesh I wish they localized them quicker


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Back then games did not cost millions to make. So many little japan developers were able to go on board and make quite a few games.
> 
> 
> Quality I still think this generation holds with Japan. Of course most of the high rated titles are First Person Shooters from American developers. But to be honest that's all I see on the market. Minus a couple of great WRPGS.
> ...



Well you have a point there. And it seems most developers are ditching the tradition games for something "Wii" like. Most of the influence it seems is going to the wii. Nintendo mentioned catering to the hardcore gamers but i doubt they are doing it anyway. I meant look how much the wii and ds sell both hardware and software. 

Nowadays its all about the money. And divided royalties from the Japanese companies makes for lackluster games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2008)

Well the DS has quite a few great games for hard core gamers (especially RPG fans).  The Ds has been getting more of the Japan developer attention than anything. Wii has a few from vannallia ware (the guys who did Odin sphere, awesome game). 

But overall the console's have lacked the majority of japan development. But capcom, namco, and square are putting out good stuff.

So while there development is going ot handheld land everyone else is focusing on consoles. Honestly, I am glad handheld development is getting the serious attention. It deserves it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2008)

Ds is really an amazing little thing, but what about the psp D:


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2008)

DS and PSP are both good, neither are great though.


----------



## Id (Dec 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> DS and PSP are both good, neither are great though.



But you can do so much more with the psp.

Like Hacks


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2008)

i swear they are DS hacks too


----------



## Id (Dec 26, 2008)

Well in regard to the game market in in the States, and Europe. You have types of conflictive acceptance due to media creativity, based on culture. Look at GTA, one the best sealing games. Not vary well received, in Japan. The Orientals are not vary found of mindless killings, while over here. I cant wait to get my hands on road cruiser, and smash it against a digitized police enforcer. 

So you would think, American’s would now what Americans want. Add on the fact that, these days consoles are looking more like PC counter parts. And lately, Europeans/Americans are making waves in pushing the graphical/technical envelope (Uncharted, Killzone, God of War). Expect stiff competition from here on.



Portia said:


> i swear they are DS hacks too



True, but the PSP is vary accessible towards home brews.


----------



## Segan (Dec 26, 2008)

It's called v*e*ry, not v*a*ry


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 26, 2008)

White Knight Chronicles sold 100,000 copies on day one in Japan. X3

Pretty much every single 360 JRPG released this year just got owned


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2008)

^If it didn't, it would of been sad seeing the difference of ps3 owners to 360


----------



## Akira (Dec 26, 2008)

No one actually answered my question from the last pagemad


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 26, 2008)

What was it?

*Can't be arsed to look*


----------



## Akira (Dec 26, 2008)

^I was just curious if the Rock Band 2 guitar is region free since I was going to import the game and the guitar looks much better than the world tour one.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

IMO Sony should make the PS2 emulator one of their top priorities because it will make them a lot of money IMO. It will be awesome to be able to play PS2 games on the PS3 core systems. I miss having complete backwards compatibility.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 26, 2008)

Shoulda bought a good PS3 when you could have.

Those kinda play all PS2 games.

And Fenrir, I wouldn't know a damn thing about RB2, so I personally cannot aid yew.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I did have a 60GB system but it got stolen.  I just hope they make a PS2 emulator soon for the PS3. I think it would make Sony a lot of money when they finally make one.


----------



## Trunkten (Dec 27, 2008)

PS3 signed, sealed and delivered. Now just gotta set it all up...

Got Little Big Planet, Fifa 09 and Motorstorm: Pacific Rift free with it, but I think I'm gonna have to hunt out some decent titles myself.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2008)

GET VALKYRIA CHRONICLES YOU


----------



## Trunkten (Dec 27, 2008)

Is it that good eh? Tempting, very tempting, only £28 online so I might order it. Really wanted a proper RPG, watching the video I was unsure about the strategy part, but if it works well then I'm getting it.


----------



## crabman (Dec 27, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> GET VALKYRIA CHRONICLES YOU



Speaking of which. Which one do you think I should get? Disgaea 3 or Valkyria Chronicles? I've got a $50 gift cert and I've been debating this for at least a week now... So yeah, any suggestions?

EDIT: Like I'm a HUGE fan of SRPG's, like seriously aside from H-games that's gotta be my favorite genre. Like what I think it boils down to is Disgaea is a familiar experience that's cheaper, than Valkyria Chronicles; which is new, and shiny and partly real time and has a tank.


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2008)

Get both, obviously. No compromises.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 27, 2008)

I have Disgaea 3 and I am loving it. Best NIS game on PS3.,Leveling up to level 9999 is tedious but its a feat I have never accomplished the highest level I have ever leveled up to is about 1200 in Phantom Brave. But all that leveling up is what makes Disgaea 3 so fun.


----------



## crabman (Dec 27, 2008)

Segan said:


> Get both, obviously. No compromises.



Obviously. I didn't think I needed to state this but which one should I get _first_.


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2008)

In that case, it doesn't matter. If you already have played a Disgaea game before, try out Valkyria first.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 27, 2008)

crabman said:


> Obviously. I didn't think I needed to state this but which one should I get _first_.



I think you should get Disgaea tons of replay value its a game thats very hard to get 100% complete there is so much to do in that game.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 27, 2008)

is MGS 4 good game?? 
kidding, i just bought it on ebay, cant wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 27, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> is MGS 4 good game??
> kidding, i just bought it on ebay, cant wait for it to arrive.



I hope you enjoy it. That game looks awesome. Grand Theft Auto 4 is alot of fun my brother bought it for me and it rocks!!


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 27, 2008)

i never had interes in GSA series, so not sure if i should get latest one. i know whole world talks about it, i'll see.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah I played GTA and I was hooked the game is awesome and graphics are kick ass. I had a lot of fun playing it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyone playing Lumines Supernova?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2008)

when does the PSP 3000 come out in the states and is there any major upgrades I should be concered about? Yes I am re buying yet another PSP (3rd one in fact).


Also my interest rate of getting a Ps3 raised to 60% ( though I am trying ot get my hands on a 20 gig system).


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 27, 2008)

What ever you do don't get a 20GB system.  My suggestion to you is to get a 60GB or an 80GB with four usb ports they both have complete compatibility.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> What ever you do don't get a 20GB system.  My suggestion to you is to get a 60GB or an 80GB with four usb ports they both have complete compatibility.



80 gig does not have complete and it's not hard ware based.

60 gig's are WAYYY to expensive


20 gig has 2 USB ports (more than enough also I have a hub) and I can careless for wireless.


Really Only two games interest me but it's the features (aka not blu ray btw) that interest me .. As a computer nut I can do some interesting server stuff with the PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *when does the PSP 3000 come out in the states and is there any major upgrades I should be concered about? Yes I am re buying yet another PSP (3rd one in fact).*
> 
> 
> Also my interest rate of getting a Ps3 raised to 60% ( though I am trying ot get my hands on a 20 gig system).



It's out, and no. It's useless upgrade like the DSi. Just trying to get more money. 

And goodluck getting 20 gig.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2008)

I have connections for the 20 gig so I should be ok.


Does the PSp2000 have the ability to play the games on your monitor / tv correcT?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2008)

No clue, never used that feature. I use it to basically just play games. Probably tells you on the main site no?


----------



## crabman (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah, you can connect it to the tele via another wire you have to buy. Pretty cool if you have a movie on your PS3 that you want to play from a million miles away using remote play.


----------



## plox (Dec 28, 2008)

anyone play the llord of the rings conquest demo?


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 28, 2008)

That shit don't fly around here.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 28, 2008)

So,CraztMTF, I heard you named fallout 3 as Xbox360 game of the year. Fallout 3 is the game i wanted for christmas the most but didn't , I plan on getting it, is that really good?


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 28, 2008)

Fallout 3 is overrated. Rent it.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 28, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> I hope you enjoy it. That game looks awesome. Grand Theft Auto 4 is alot of fun my brother bought it for me and it rocks!!



I have the game, but I haven't played it yet . so many games that I have and have yet to actually play, ever since I started working.


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2008)

Holy shit, who is that woman in your sig?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Holy shit, who is that woman in your sig?



I know the woman in your sig, you bastard.


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I know the woman in your sig, you bastard.


No, you don't *know* her.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Holy shit, who is that woman in your sig?



I second  .


----------



## plox (Dec 28, 2008)

So is metal gear solid 4 actually that great of a game that everyone is nominating it for game of the year for ps3 in the forum?

cause im thinking about getting it 

so far theonly games i have are GTA4 and COD4


----------



## Athrum (Dec 28, 2008)

plox said:


> So is metal gear solid 4 actually that great of a game that everyone is nominating it for game of the year for ps3 in the forum?
> 
> cause im thinking about getting it
> 
> so far theonly games i have are GTA4 and COD4



I join my voice to the crowd, yeah MGS4 is a great game, the only thing missing is trophy support


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 28, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 80 gig does not have complete and it's not hard ware based.
> 
> 60 gig's are WAYYY to expensive
> 
> ...



But the 60GB is worth the cost IMO because it has complete backwards compatibility. And the 80GB with four usb ports has 90% backwards compatibility with PS2 games and that is worth the money.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2008)

So Kojima isnt gonna patch us up


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> But the 60GB is worth the cost IMO because it has complete backwards compatibility. And the 80GB with four usb ports has 90% backwards compatibility with PS2 games and that is worth the money.



I dislike the software BC in the 80 gig (though I thought they took that out a loong time ago).


Plus 60 gig's go for like 100 to 300 over the retail price and i'm not spending THAT much on a Ps3.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 28, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I dislike the software BC in the 80 gig (though I thought they took that out a loong time ago).
> 
> 
> Plus 60 gig's go for like 100 to 300 over the retail price and i'm not spending THAT much on a Ps3.



You can order 60GB and 80GB PS3's at gamestop's online store for around 400 bucks and they are refurbished. The 80GB that has four usb ports has backwards compatibility and the 80GB that has two usb ports doesn't have backwards compatibility. The 80GB with two usb ports is the one I got unfortunately.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 28, 2008)

So, this is quite off topic but, since most of the affected people uses to come into this topic and I didn't feel like creating a new one I'll post it here I just wanted to ask for forgiveness to Feija, Crazymtf, Xion, Purgatory and Anthony J. Crowley for the PM fiasco, I seems some (provabely bot) loged into my account and sent those spam messages, I hope it doesn't happen again and sorry for the inconveniences.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> No, you don't *know* her.



I didn't mean it that way...Unfortunately...


----------



## Id (Dec 29, 2008)

If you enjoy any of the previous MGS titles you will enjoy this one.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 29, 2008)

It's hard to imagine what it would be like playing MGS4 with no experience of the previous games; but I've certainly found (thru anecdotes) people who don't like it so much. It's a definitive 'sequel game' really, so it polarises even more than the series already did (making me more of a fanman thus). I'd guess that nearly anyone would rate it as a _good_ game, but obviously everyone wouldn't get the 'got4evr' vibe.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah I haven't played MGS4 but I have seen my brother playing it and it looks like a great game. But right now I am playing Disgaea 3 and GTA4. I love my PS3 and I can't wait to install Linux on it and use it as a computer.


----------



## Akira (Dec 29, 2008)

*WKC Sells 212k over 3 Days*



> Selling 132K copies the first day, preliminary sales numbers for the week of December 22-28 in Japan are in.  White Knight Chronicles leads the pack at 212K copies sold in just 3 days.  Even more impressive, if this is still just the initial shipment, that means the title had an 85% sell through rate.  This establishes White Knight as the best selling Japanese-style RPG this generation thus far, outselling The Last Remnant and Tales of Vesperia, which both sold 106K copies opening week.  Further, White Knight's launch is the second largest PS3 launch, following Metal Gear Solid 4 and tying Devil May Cry 4.



Link: here

Looks like Famitsu isn't that important after all..


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

Darn since I am using my PS3 to surf the web that webpage won't display in the PS3 browser.  Well I guess I will get WKC as soon as possible it looks like a very awesome game especially with that glamor option.


----------



## ~Abelish (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions on like what games I should get for the ps3? It's a gift for a friend.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2008)

How do you get an internet connection on the ps3?


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> How do you get an internet connection on the ps3?



Just plug an ethernet capable modem in the back of the PS3 it comes with an ethernet port in the back of the system I am using a bright house networks modem with my PS3. The connection is very fast and reliable but sony really needs to update the browser. But  I am going to install Linux on my PS3 so I can use it as a computer.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 29, 2008)

WKC sold 212,000 copies in three days.



> Selling 132K copies the first day, preliminary sales numbers for the week of December 22-28 in Japan are in.  White Knight Chronicles leads the pack at 212K copies sold in just 3 days.  Even more impressive, if this is still just the initial shipment, that means the title had an 85% sell through rate.



here

It'll definitely hit the 500k mark in not too long.


----------



## Akira (Dec 29, 2008)

^Beat you to it Bya


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 29, 2008)

Dammit :[

*should read through thread next time*


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> Just plug an ethernet capable modem in the back of the PS3 it comes with an ethernet port in the back of the system I am using a bright house networks modem with my PS3. The connection is very fast and reliable but sony really needs to update the browser. But  I am going to install Linux on my PS3 so I can use it as a computer.



I have the ethernet cable but know wherte to plug the other end to.


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2008)

Onto your modem (or router), obviously. I mean, you're using internet right now. You gotta know how your connection works.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2008)

My computer is in a room a hallway across from my ps3.


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> My computer is in a room a hallway across from my ps3.


You still need a modem to plug your ethernet in.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2008)

How much would a modem for a ps3 cost?


----------



## Agitation (Dec 29, 2008)

---Do you have a modem or a router?


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2008)

Agitation said:


> ---Do you have a modem or a router?



I have a modem, but I don't an ethernet cord that strech from one room to another.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 29, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> My computer is in a room a hallway across from my ps3.



You need to get a longer ethernet cable. However, I would advise connecting via wi-fi because a long enthernet cable running through your house won't look good. You can only do the alternative if you have a wireless router, though.

*ED!*t: You have to do what I said in the first line of this post then.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> You need to get a longer ethernet cable. However, I would advise connecting via wi-fi because a long enthernet cable running through your house won't look good. You can only do the alternative if you have a wireless router, though.
> 
> *ED!*t: You have to do what I said in the first line of this post then.



Alright, howmuch does a wireless router cost?


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2008)

He meant you should get a longer ethernet cable. You don't need to get a router.


----------



## Agitation (Dec 29, 2008)

The ethernet cable will be pretty messy running through the hallways though so a wireless router would be more suitable.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2008)

Segan said:


> He meant you should get a longer ethernet cable. You don't need to get a router.



How much do they cost and how long can they get?



> The ethernet cable will be pretty messy running through the hallways though so a wireless router would be more suitable.



How much do wireless routers cost?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 29, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> How much do they cost and how long can they get?



The longer the more expensive, of course. On Amazon, I found ethernet cables that were 300 ft in length, but you wouldn't need one anywhere near that length. Look around online.



> How much do wireless routers cost?


That depends on the brand and signal range. If the long ethernet cable is too troublesome, you should look for a decent affordable wireless router. Modems are old school.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I have a highspeed modem from earthlink that costs me 29.95 a month and that is what I am using on my PS3. But yeah a long ethernet cable isn't a good idea IMO because its very easy to trip over and you could get hurt so its better to get a router to connect the connection to your PS3.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> The longer the more expensive, of course. On Amazon, I found ethernet cables that were 300 ft in length, but you wouldn't need one anywhere near that length. Look around online.
> 
> 
> That depends on the brand and signal range. If the long ethernet cable is too troublesome, you should look for a decent affordable wireless router. Modems are old school.



Is there any specific brand and signal ranger required for the ps3?


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Is there any specific brand and signal ranger required for the ps3?



No I am pretty sure it works with any ethernet connection.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2008)

What would be the cheapest wireless route?


----------



## Agitation (Dec 29, 2008)

sushinoko 

A Belkin or Netgear is a good brand


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

here you go a nice variety to consider


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

Just staple or somehow attach the cable and go up the wall into the hall way. That's what I do.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

Or you could move your PS3 to where your computer is and attach it there so you can use your PS3 to go online.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Just staple or somehow attach the cable and go up the wall into the hall way. That's what I do.



Its a small hallway, it'll get in the way of the two closets that we have.



> Or you could move your PS3 to where your computer is and attach it there so you can use your PS3 to go online.



Wouldn't fit, i have a huge tv.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

Take pictures. I'm sure you can do it the way I said! BELIEVE IT!

If you do it right. It should not even be anywhere near the closets or on the floor at all!


But if you do not want to go through the hassle you might as well get a wireless router.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2008)

I torn on whether to get Strong Bad's Cool Game for Attractive People or Fallout 3.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

Well why don't you see if the store will let you play a demo of the games you are thinking of buying the gamestop where I live lets me try the games I want to buy see if they'll let you do that.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Dec 29, 2008)

Should I buy Elders Scroll or Oblivion?


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Should I buy Elders Scroll or Oblivion?


Oblivion is an Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Should I buy Elders Scroll or Oblivion?



Lol wat


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't be so mean, Goofy. Everyone starts out as a beginner.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I have never had a chance to play any of the Elder Scroll games. Are they good? I am poor so I can only buy games when they get a price drop.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> Well I have never had a chance to play any of the Elder Scroll games. Are they good? I am poor so I can only buy games when they get a price drop.



I played oblivion, it was pretty good.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

Well the Rpg that I am playing right now is Disgaea 3. It takes forever to level up to level 9999 very time consuming. That's why I love Disgaea and all the other games related to it. It's fun doing damage that ranges from 3000 hit points to 40,000 I love seeing such big numbers its mind boggling.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL, damn I typed that message at like 4 in the morning.
I meant should I buy Oblivion or Fallout?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2008)

Killzone 1 was decent, but the story was balls.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2008)

If anyone knows someone that is selling a Ps3 Let me know. I am only looking for these specific models


20 GIG unit (Ps2 Hard ware BC)
60 GIG unit (Ps2 Hard ware BC)
80GB 4 USB (This has PS2 BC, but not Hardware =/)

Sony does not make these models  anymore for consumer sale use. 


I will pay with USD. Send a PM if you have any information regarding my request.


----------



## Segan (Dec 30, 2008)

Wouldn't Amazon or ebay have one of these?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> Wouldn't Amazon or ebay have one of these?



Yes but I spread my request around.

I found this on Ebay the disc reader does not  work but I'm sure the cost to fix it would not be that bad. Right now it's  at 51 USD. 

this theme song


I have plan's with this in terms of server / linux stuff.


----------



## Segan (Dec 30, 2008)

The description says, the PS3 works just fine.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2008)

O wrong link.... . There is another one with the same price tag and has like 5 days on it . Only error was the disc read error. 

that one I linked I am waiting on.


----------



## Segan (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like it's a good deal. Though, the bid ends in 6 days, so I don't think you will get it at a comfortable price, if at all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2008)

ya I know they always get high in the end.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If anyone knows someone that is selling a Ps3 Let me know. I am only looking for these specific models
> 
> 
> 20 GIG unit (Ps2 Hard ware BC)
> ...



What does this mean?


----------



## crabman (Dec 30, 2008)

It's an emulator. Like when you play GBA or SNES on your PC, you don't actually have a GBA or SNES in your PC you're just running the code. Same with the new PS3's, the older ones actually have the PS2 processor in there but the new ones lack that and do it xbox style.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

Is there any drawback in-game though? I know of the 90% of the games work thing, but is there anything else? Framerate lag or something?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2008)

Killua said:


> Is there any drawback in-game though? I know of the 90% of the games work thing, but is there anything else? Framerate lag or something?



In some games yes. Jaack and Daxter I know for a fact has quite a bit. But they also took out the software emulation in all new 80 gig and 160 gig boxes so no PS2 BC AT ALL.


also does anyone know how much sony charges for repairs on the Ps3? For example the yellow blinking light problem I been hearing about (I plan to by a ps3 that and hopefully will stay at 30 bucks. It has 20 hours left lol which has this problem). 

Also does sony replace it with an existing new model? or do they replace it with another 60 gig? For some reason I doubt they give you another 60 gig.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Yellow blinking whut ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2008)

Yellow light = Yellow Light of Death for the trips


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> In some games yes. Jaack and Daxter I know for a fact has quite a bit. But they also took out the software emulation in all new 80 gig and 160 gig boxes so no PS2 BC AT ALL.
> 
> 
> also does anyone know how much sony charges for repairs on the Ps3? For example the yellow blinking light problem I been hearing about (I plan to by a ps3 that and hopefully will stay at 30 bucks. It has 20 hours left lol which has this problem).
> ...



Hmm, I don't think they will do any of said options. Not for you anyway, because you wouldn't/won't be the original owner. Microsoft has a similar policy. Ask Crowley, he got fucked because his 360 RROD'd and he had bought his 360 secondhand. Microsoft refused to repair it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> In some games yes. Jaack and Daxter I know for a fact has quite a bit. But they also took out the software emulation in all new 80 gig and 160 gig boxes so no PS2 BC AT ALL.
> 
> 
> also does anyone know how much sony charges for repairs on the Ps3? For example the yellow blinking light problem I been hearing about (I plan to by a ps3 that and hopefully will stay at 30 bucks. It has 20 hours left lol which has this problem).
> ...



90% of the games work fine. So don't worry bout it so much. But 60 gig is the best. 

as for the yellow blinking light it almost never happens. Have a better chance of your wii breaking down then a ps3 and that almost never happens. Then again your wii did break, so i dunno be careful 

But they replace it with the same system. So 60 for a 60. Not 60 for a 80 and they charge around 160 or something around there.


----------



## Akira (Dec 30, 2008)

Goku don't worry, the PS3 is the most reliable console out of the three. Not so say it is indestructible, but I wouldn't worry about getting the yellow light if I were you.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2008)

Yellow light  what?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 30, 2008)

crabman said:


> It's an emulator. Like when you play GBA or SNES on your PC, you don't actually have a GBA or SNES in your PC you're just running the code. Same with the new PS3's, the older ones actually have the PS2 processor in there but the new ones lack that and do it xbox style.



Just to be nit-picky, but the 80GB wasn't full software emulation. Otherwise there'd be no reason not to have it in the later models.

The older 80GB is just emulating the Emotion Engine CPU, the rest of the PS2 hardware was/is still in there.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 30, 2008)

Sony IMHO should release an emulator for the core systems. Because IMO having no compatibility with the PS2 really bites.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 30, 2008)

Bought LBP, Folklore and SW: TFU today, the latter titles were fairly cheap.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

I enjoyed folklore and TFU quite alot, both for different reasons obviously. LBP was meh. Wish i didn't buy it to be honest


----------



## Segan (Dec 30, 2008)

LBP is a game that's best played with others, it seems. You don't seem to be that kind of gamer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> LBP is a game that's best played with others, it seems. You don't seem to be that kind of gamer.



Maybe he's not a fan of paying $60 for Gmod on a disc


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yellow light = Yellow Light of Death for the trips



Lol, never heard of it, some XboX fans must've made it up to counter RCOD.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2008)

The yellow light of Death is pretty much PS3's RROD.



The reason why i am getting (or trying ) to get this console is A. it's 30 bucks so far. B. It's a 60 gig.

I am calling sony to see if I can get it repaired and from what I was told from other people it would cost 150 USD. So if everything works out I would get a 60 gig Ps3 for 180 USD 


EDIT

Called sony up. They do repair anything. What they do not do (like any other console manufacture) is repair a console that is under warranty under someone elses name.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> LBP is a game that's best played with others, it seems. You don't seem to be that kind of gamer.



Tried playing LBP with friends, we all got bored. Only one i know who likes it are my 6 year old cousins.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Lol, never heard of it, some XboX fans must've made it up to counter RCOD.



Nope, it exists.

It was used as a BIG trolling card when the system first came out.

It's a _very_ small percentage, and nowhere near as big as the 360 and PS2 hardware failures like red rings and DRE messages.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

So what kind of failure is the YL ? I mean the RROD was due to bad hardware...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

Hardware problems. Instead of the little blue light of love you get a yellow light  But i never seen anyone have it.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmmm. amazing. Anyway guys, I realized I'll soon be in dire need of a new HD for my PS3, however how do I transfer my saving files to another harddrive ? For example, I buy a regular external HDD 150 gb, or 1 TB or something whatever, I can hook it up to my ps3 and all, but how can I move my savings to it... I mean I can move movies over and shit but I'm not sure I can do that with the game savings.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2008)

I think it has to do with a full-on drive failure. The videos I remember seeing would eject the disc, so I assume it had to do with the disc drive and general hiccups there, probably with the lens or in the case of old PS2's and their issues, the worm gear.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Also regard my question above I figured it out


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you mean *dis*regard?


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, sorry, haven't slept that much lately and I'll blame the fact that I live in Sweden as well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2008)

ANOTHER SWEDISH USER <333

My fetish for sweeds grows, day by day.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm a dude just so you know  You're free to fantasize about me though  most people do


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2008)

Dude or dudette, it makes no difference to I


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Just making sure so you don't get any expectations.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 30, 2008)

Ignore the fact that it's G4.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

I wanted white knight chronicles at first, now I am unsure.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 30, 2008)

This generation has been hugely disappointing so far RPG-wise, so this is exactly what I want whilst waiting for SO4, FFXIII and Versus.

Can't wait to play online as well.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

Isn't Valkyria Chronicles a strategy RPG?


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

I hate the fact that online is such a huge thing during this new gen shit. Campaign mode is and should always be most important.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

Freija's opinion is canon.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Seriously though I look at reviews and hear this all the time "The multi player isn't very impressive and takes a way a lot of the gaming experience." I'm like "WHAT THE FUCK?"


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 30, 2008)

lol I don't usually care about online modes, but it looks like a blast in WKC.

It's only a bonus experience anyway.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Meh, WKC looked fucking good when I thought it was going to be a release game, but as time goes on it's less and less appealing.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 30, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Seriously though I look at reviews and hear this all the time "The multi player isn't very impressive and takes a way a lot of the gaming experience." I'm like "WHAT THE FUCK?"



*Q.F.T.* 10charlimit


----------



## crabman (Dec 30, 2008)

Should depend on the game right? I mean if it's a game like Halo, multiplayer should be really important. But if Final Fantasy 10 had amazing multiplayer blitzball but a shitty story nobody would play it.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd rather play Halo story than Halo multiplayer


----------



## Stalin (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats becuase people love to play online.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Once again someone jumped past my point. Games aren't created for multiplayers (or well some are, Counter-strike etc.) but mostly they're campaign modes with a multiplayer factor in which you can have some kicks. Now my problem is why reviews say "takes away from the gaming experience".... What the fuck, Multiplayer has nothing to do with the gaming experience really. Ok, granted some games can play 2-4 characters through the campaign but I'm talking online right now, which makes no sense, it's essentially the game in a closed area with no other mission than to kill the other guy. Which has nothing to do with the gaming experience itself which focuses on Story, game play and graphics.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> I'd rather play Halo story than Halo multiplayer



Why? It's online is far better. Well for me anyway, i loved the online to it. 

I agree for most games i like single player to be the idea first then online later. But if games focus on both I'm fine with that. 

Shooters i can understand online more, it's a competition game just like fighters, online/VS is always bigger then single player. But for a RPG single player is most important, co-op or online can come second but white knight looks good mix of both


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 30, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Games aren't created for multiplayers


Says who? MAG is a purely multiplayer game. LBP's big appeal is the sense that it's community gaming. We have a lot of conservative gamers in here. Your opinion's are quite funny to me.

Weak multiplayer = dust collector after completion = not really worth $60 these days.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes undercovermc take that out of the context especially when I wrote this after 




> (or well some are, Counter-strike etc.)



Great catch....

Except it wasn't.

Feeling sharp now that you picked out a part which would nullify your entire point around multiplayer games?

And your entire post is hilarious to me.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 30, 2008)

That doesn't take away from the fact that you said games aren't created for multiplayers, as if you're some authority for game development. You went on to say "multiplayer has nothing to do with the gaming experience really". That's ridiculous and incorrect. In your opinion, the multiplayer might not mean anything, but it does to a lot of gamers. Therefore, the multiplayer has a lot to do with the gaming experience. Either way, your ranting is subjective because you don't care for the multiplayer part of games. Don't make bold statements, you don't speak for all gamers. Capiche?


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> That doesn't take away from the fact that you said games aren't created for multiplayers,


speaking in general, they aren't, multiplayers are added as an extra feature.





> as if you're some authority for game development.


that sentence spins both ways.





> You went on to say "Multiplayer has nothing to do with the gaming experience really". That's ridiculous and incorrect. In your opinion, the multiplayer might not mean anything, but it does to a lot of gamers. Therefore, the multiplayer has very much to do with the gaming experience.


 Gaming experience for me would be the game itself and a multiplayer like I said earlier is an extra feature... a mod if you wish.





> Either way, your ranting is subjective because you don't care for the multiplayer part of games. Don't make bold statements, don't speak for all gamers.


Oh, but I do in some rare cases. I don't speak for all gamers, I speak for myself. I haven't stated anywhere that I speak for everyone now have I? I can link you to the posts but that accusation you just made makes me question your ability to read.

And btw, don't try to put words in my mouth like the "you don't care about multiplayer" that's just wrong.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 31, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> speaking in general, they aren't, multiplayers are added as an extra feature.



RE: "I hate the fact that online is such a huge thing during this new gen shit."

Contradiction much?

Huge thing =/= extra feature.

In any case, if the multiplayer is merely an added extra, the game won't be penalised for having a weak one. For many games they are the selling point and clearly not "added as an extra feature". In your opinion, they shouldn't be considered as anything more than an added feature, but the fact is they are. This is what annoys you and this is why I am calling you and others, conservative gamers.



> Oh, but I do in some rare cases, I don't speak for all gamers, I speak for myself. I haven't stated anywhere that I speak for everyone now have I? I can link you to the posts but that accusation you just made makes me think you might not have the ability to read.



RE: "Campaign mode is and should always be most important."

That's a bold statement that makes you sound as if you are speaking from the side of truth. As if that's what the real/true gamers are thinking. I am telling you that you are wrong. The multiplayer is more than just an added feature for a lot of games. Just because you don't like the direction that gaming is heading in, that doesn't mean you're right in saying the multiplayer isn't important.



> makes me think you might not have the ability to read.



Oh, try harder to insult me, please.


----------



## Freija (Dec 31, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> RE: "I hate the fact that online is such a huge thing during this new gen shit."
> 
> Contradiction much?
> 
> Huge thing =/= extra feature.


I see no contradiction, my whole "huge thing" was rather aimed at how it was taken into account like it was. Hell take Halo for example you mean that the multiplayer is not an extra feature to the game itself ?


> In any case, if the multiplayer is merely an added extra,


*It is...*


> the game won't be penalised for having a weak one. For many games they are the selling point and clearly not "added as an extra feature".


Even if they are the selling point doesn't mean they aren't an extra feature. It's one thing if the game is meant to be created as an online game, like Counter-Strike for example. However in most cases a game is created for the story mode in the first place and then they add an extra feature including the multiplayer.





> In your opinion, they shouldn't be considered as anything more than an added feature, but the fact is they are. This is what annoys you and this is why I am calling you and others, conservative gamers.


Whatever you can try and say doesn't change the fact it's an added feature...





> RE: "Campaign mode is and should always be most important."
> 
> That's a bold statement that makes you sound as if you are speaking from the side of truth. As if that's what the real/true gamers are thinking. I am telling you that you are wrong. The multiplayer is more than just an added feature for a lot of games. Just because you don't like the direction that gaming is heading in, that doesn't mean you're right in saying the multiplayer isn't important.


Important =/= not an added feature, like I have been saying. Name one game series that you bought for an online multiplayer that's console based... 



> Oh, try harder to insult me, please.



I could, but I'd get my perm ban re-instated and it wasn't really an insult.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 31, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> I see no contradiction, my whole "huge thing" was rather aimed at how it was taken into account like it was. Hell take Halo for example you mean that the multiplayer is not an extra feature to the game itself ?



CoD: WaW; A lot of my PSN friends played the multiplayer first, play it a lot more and value it higher than the campaign. So I'd say the multiplayer is at least an equal feature, if not bigger than the campaign. Of course, my PSN friends don't represent all gamers, but it does prove that the multiplayer is important and no longer second to the campaign (on the whole, not for every gamer). Again, this is what annoys you.



> I could, but I'd get my perm ban re-instated and it wasn't really an insult



I was looking for intelligent, not vulgar. Intelligent wouldn't get your perm ban re-instated, but I'm probably asking too much of you.


----------



## Freija (Dec 31, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> CoD: WaW; A lot of my PSN friends played the multiplayer first, play it a lot more and value it higher than the campaign. So I'd say the multiplayer is at least an equal feature, if not bigger than the campaign. Of course, my PSN friends don't represent all gamers, but it does prove that the multiplayer is important and no longer second to the campaign (on the whole, not for every gamer). Again, this is what annoys you.


Hmmm, can't speak from personal experience about WaW, but CoD 4 I bought for the campaign at least, so did most of my irl friends. And I can accept the fact that in FPS games that multiplayer can be an important factor but in most games(not just FPS) it's still an extra feature no matter how important to the sales. I repeat... In most games, so we don't get any troubles about me saying that.


> I was looking for intelligent, not vulgar. Intelligent wouldn't get your perm ban re-instated, but I'm probably asking too much of you.



I can make intelligent stuff, but any form of me being... well hostile = perm ban. But let's just drop that boring part and continue discussing the other stuff which is above this quote


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 31, 2008)

> Multiplayer has nothing to do with the gaming experience.



Do you still stand by this?


----------



## Freija (Dec 31, 2008)

I do, because in most cases you get the exact same experience in campaign mode.


----------



## Id (Dec 31, 2008)

We have fast internet, friends with same consoles and same games. Give me my fucking multiplayer bitch.


----------



## Freija (Dec 31, 2008)

Once again, the multiplayer can be fun, it's still an extra feature to the game itself


----------



## Id (Dec 31, 2008)

I don’t give shit. This feature is becoming more popular, helping extend said games life. Let it be shooters, fighters, racing, rpg’s etc…The fact that there are games specifically built around online game play makes a daunting point, to the importance of said feature. Its one of the big selling points, that 360 has over the PS3. And yes if they are going to add online play, it better be done right. Give me options, and let it run smoothly. Because I don’t want to here how anyone lost due to lag.

Logging out - The Sexican


----------



## Freija (Dec 31, 2008)

Haha, shit if you took a moment to look at R2 online play you'd notice it owns the alternative shooter multiplayers the XBox is offering in my opinion.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 31, 2008)

R2 is not that great of a multi player.  All R2's multi player offer's is more people on the screen.


----------



## Freija (Dec 31, 2008)

I found the multiplayer freaking awesome with the fact that just hordes of enemies come charging at you 


And now, time to watch Eli Stone and then sleep 8:43 am already.


----------



## Id (Dec 31, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Haha, shit if you took a moment to look at R2 online play you'd notice it owns the alternative shooter multiplayers the XBox is offering in my opinion.



I was referring to the general online support 360 offers over the PS3.

But what you just mentioned, was the ?extra? that so many gamers are becoming found off. That extra can really make or break games these days. 

Look at Ninja Giaden, it didn?t come with online support. But fuck I would drool over the fact, that I can show of my precision button smashing combos and blocks?or just get my ass handed to me. Against a human opponent, that talks unscripted shit. Its fun for me. Now Ninja Team get it done


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 31, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Maybe he's not a fan of paying $60 for Gmod on a disc


Pah. Goofy moran!


Ssj3_Goku said:


> R2 is not that great of a multi player. All R2's multi player offer's is more people on the screen.


Do you have a PS3 and Resistance 2 yet? Or are you just kindly offering a blind opinion?

Re: online in games, one thing I don't like is when genuine single-player games get downrated for not offering multiplayer (e.g. Uncharted). Seems like critics want it just to tick off a box, no matter how fkn half-arsed it is. Give me a brilliant single-player mode and no multiplayer instead of average both.. thing is, shooting games are _way_ more popular now and online multiplayer is made for these type of games.. so it's becoming expected of everything now. :/ Local multiplayer is perhaps being a bit disregarded now as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Once again, the multiplayer can be fun, it's still an extra feature to the game itself



Counterstrike, shadowrun, and a majority of high profile shooters use single player for practice for multiplayer. It's why cod, halo, gears, all had OK single players but praised for it's multiplayer. Sometimes multiplayer shines way more then single player and get be the main point. 

Monster hunter, phantasy star, and so on can be played offline, sure. But it's online is the main feature and makes the experience far better. 

Multiplayer is just as important as single player, just matters which game is using it right and which should stick to single. 

And resistance 2 online kicked ass, but i still like halo 3's more


----------



## Akira (Dec 31, 2008)

R2 is up there with L4D for the best co-op shooter this gen IMO, don't knock it till you've tried it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2008)

R2 co-op wasn't bad. But left 4 dead shits all over it IMO.


----------



## SasukeUchiha05 (Dec 31, 2008)

Buying it is a waste of money, i bought a ps2 and haven't been using it for about 2 months ( Computer is the ultimate thing)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 31, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Pah. Goofy moran!



Some people I know REALLY aren't into the game. Some people hate the totally wonky platforming controls, the fact that in some instances you have to dig to find good levels, and the older fiasco of stages being deleted.

I myself haven't touched it  since October due to frustration of the floaty jumping.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 31, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> the fact that in some instances you have to dig to find good levels, and the older fiasco of stages being deleted.



Dig? Well I guess some would call searching by "Most Hearted" or "Top Rated" digging. I forgot what the other quick searches were


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 2, 2009)

So far so good. Winning a PS3 the past 3 days only for 50 bucks! 1 day left :0 

of course this is only a 40 gig but eh 50 bucks for a 40 gig Ps3 I will take.


Also getting a PSP2000 for 60 bucks new. 





Snake_108 said:


> Do you have a PS3 and Resistance 2 yet? Or are you just kindly offering a blind opinion?



I have played the multi player component. But compared to Xbox 360's online library, it really does not offering anything "new" to the table other than more people on the screen.




> Re: online in games, one thing I don't like is when genuine single-player games get downrated for not offering multiplayer (e.g. Uncharted). Seems like critics want it just to tick off a box, no matter how fkn half-arsed it is. Give me a brilliant single-player mode and no multiplayer instead of average both.. thing is, shooting games are _way_ more popular now and online multiplayer is made for these type of games.. so it's becoming expected of everything now. :/ Local multiplayer is perhaps being a bit disregarded now as well.



If more games can be made like bioshock in terms of Story, atmosphere , and what not and still out rank any game out there. Then multi player can take the wayside for all I care.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought bioshock was okay though i  agree it was a well made game.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok a lil troubleshooting time guys if you will please; I have a 60gb original model of the PS3 and well I have been playing most of my ps2 games just fine, well I tried to play Zone of the Enders 2nd runner for the first time on it just now and it would play but my screen kept blinking in and out from the game. Like it would show the game fine but then a black screen would flash off and on..... I checked the compatibility on the PS3 official site and no known bugs had been reported so it should have been compatible, I am hoping I am just over looking something stupid and maybe one of you guys could point it out. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 2, 2009)

How's the disc?

EDIT: Worked fine on my 60GB. But man, it's annoying that there has to be like 3 HDMI handshakes just to start a PS2 game.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmm dirty disk..... i cleaned, it worked, i playing....lol thx


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm so stoked! I just bought a 46" 1080p Samsung lcd and hdmi cables, so now I can finally play my ps3 the way it was intended, lol. I should play MGS 4 again since I couldn't really appreciated the graphics on my tube tv.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2009)

Sony really needs that PS3Slim + one or two block buster games bundled at a price point of $299 to start moving forward in this gen. 

Or maybe a new SKU, akin to the 360Arcade.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 2, 2009)

There'll probably be a price cut around the summer. Cell goes into 45nm production in the next few months, so they'll be able to save with less cooling, smaller power supply, plus Blu-Ray drives will always get cheaper etc. should be a drop of 100 across the board. A slim model probably won't be introduced until the RSX gets to 45nm, then they'll be able to make it even smaller and cheaper. Not likely before 2010 apparently.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2009)

Been following the PS3 development, and they cut what? like $300 off the manufacture price already? Yeah 45nm will drive price down, but they still need to "sell" the PS3 when they have the price come down (bundles, adverising, interesting new case/special models etc)


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 2, 2009)

The iSuppli report was probably in the right ballpark, there was an ITK on Blu-Ray.com saying as much (except getting the BR drive prices apparently very wrong). Sony are doing a shit job of advertising their products, but I doubt they expect it to do a lot now. SCE pretty much took the hit for Sony Corp. with the BR drive in the PS3 and it's probably up to the whole Blu-Ray technology taking off if they want to have any real success.


----------



## Dan (Jan 2, 2009)

I feel the PS3 could still do very well and start shifting more, its all about advertising though. PS3 is a good product but it isn't marketed to perfection, some of my friends have never heard of LBP... which is one of the best games on the PS3.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2009)

Blu Ray has a way to go yet, HDTV adoption rates is piss poor at this point in time, plus in a economic depression, few people are looking to upgrade their entertainment systems. 

Sony : Good Ideas, bad timing.


----------



## Akira (Jan 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Blu Ray has a way to go yet, HDTV adoption rates is piss poor at this point in time, plus in a economic depression, few people are looking to upgrade their entertainment systems.
> 
> Sony : Good Ideas, bad timing.



Blu ray is doing fine tbh, the Dark Knight smashed all expectations and Blu ray has been gaining popularity much more quickly than DVD did. Atm Sony just need a price drop and they'll start selling a lot more, it is just too expensive.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2009)

HDTV penetration rates is low .. most people will stick with SD for a while still ..


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 2, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I'm so stoked! I just bought a 46" 1080p Samsung lcd and hdmi cables, so now I can finally play my ps3 the way it was intended, lol. I should play MGS 4 again since I couldn't really appreciated the graphics on my tube tv.



I am jealous. I am still saving for my dream tv, the 40'' 1080p samsung, but at this rate, I dont know if I will ever get that tv


----------



## Dan (Jan 2, 2009)

All TV's are coming down in price dont worry.

Last year I payed £220 for a 19" HDTV.
I saw in a magazine today a 26" 1080p HDTV for £240

I was pissed!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dan my TV cost a grand this time last year, now you can get a Sony 40" 1080p Bravia at Dixons for under £500!

Blu-Ray is doing just dandy so far, against the odds no thanks to the economic fears. Don't think the prices are too high either, it looks about normal at this point.. still too much for me though, to buy on a decently big scale.


----------



## Dan (Jan 2, 2009)

Lol, its crazy init.

But I look at it this way, electronics will always become cheaper. So you have to buy it some time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 3, 2009)

You people still hopeing for a price drop? wow.... Sony said it themselves they are more worried about making a profit off the thing than the price coming down. Right now they are losing a bit over 50 bucks per console (on the 399.99 machine). Before for a LONG time they where losing over 150.

at that same time they lost over 3 billion (all of the PS2's profit) by making the ps3 and all that.

They are not going to keep dropping for at least another year or two.


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> Dan my TV cost a grand this time last year, now you can get a Sony 40" 1080p Bravia at Dixons for under ?500!
> 
> Blu-Ray is doing just dandy so far, against the odds no thanks to the economic fears. Don't think the prices are too high either, it looks about normal at this point.. still too much for me though, to buy on a decently big scale.



I agree, a DVD was about this price when it was this new as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 3, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I agree, a DVD was about this price when it was this new as well.



This is partially true. You also have to figure that the significant quality jump from VHS TO DVD had a-lot to do with it. 

Common people are not going to jump on blu ray for another 3 if not more years. I mean you ask  around people are still satisfied with DVD.


Only people I bumped into that per fer blu ray are people who are techies (me), and people who are audio / video files.


So DVD was the OBVIOUS choice to jump to. I just think Sony came in a generation to earlier with blu ray and they are suffering from it. It has been and always will be the trojan horse of the Ps3.


Plus the funny thing is the penetration with stuff like Net flix and what not is higher than blu ray (from what I been seeing).* It's going to be interesting but Sony will not benefit from blu ray this generation.. Next they might but not this.*



Anyways on the Non techie side. White Knight chronicles reminds me of Monster Hunter (the online portion) so much 9_0


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You people still hopeing for a price drop? wow.... Sony said it themselves they are more worried about making a profit off the thing than the price coming down. Right now they are losing a bit over 50 bucks per console (on the 399.99 machine). Before for a LONG time they where losing over 150.
> 
> at that same time they lost over 3 billion (all of the PS2's profit) by making the ps3 and all that.
> 
> They are not going to keep dropping for at least another year or two.


'Us people' aren't hoping for a price drop, because we've all got PS3's. 

You can't say how much they're losing on each console, even with the iSuppli report the cretins didn't consider to account for everything in yen. :/ 

Of course they're concerned about making a profit, that's what a price drop is for lol. As far as consumers are the concern, they're getting what they pay for and far more with the system's current price. I'd look at Nintendo first & foremost in that regard, 2 years and not a penny off (relatively expensive games too). They have been making healthy profit off the hardware since day one as well, unsurprisingly.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is partially true. You also have to figure that the significant quality jump from VHS TO DVD had a-lot to do with it.
> 
> Common people are not going to jump on blu ray for another 3 if not more years. I mean you ask  around people are still satisfied with DVD.
> 
> ...


lol anecdotal evidence. 

There's a bunch of new White Knight Chronicles videos up on  btw.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 3, 2009)

Sony did say they are satisfied with current sales and if they do drop the price they will just lose more money. So I think we will see a 400 and 500 dollar machine until 2010 at least.


WKC, I can see why famitsu knocked it so much on the online portion of the game. 

Still the online portion intrigues me. I will be most likely playing it for sure.


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, it is a significant jump this time nonetheless, however the problem with a Bluray is that you need an HD-TV for it, and during this economy that makes it so much worse.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 3, 2009)

It's not that significant in comparison to VHS TO DVD. Especially to the normal consumer. Plus you are right you do need a HD TV ( a good one at that) to take advantage of it and a good audio system.


Yes so far so good! PSP slim silver 55 bucks!


----------



## Segan (Jan 3, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes so far so good! PSP slim silver 55 bucks!


Hopefully you get it along with the charge cable.


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> It's not that significant in comparison to VHS TO DVD. Especially to the normal consumer. Plus you are right you do need a HD TV ( a good one at that) to take advantage of it and a good audio system.
> 
> 
> Yes so far so good! PSP slim silver 55 bucks!



Well, I think they'll earn a lot of money on it in time at least.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 3, 2009)

KZ2 5/5 from OPM ftw


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 3, 2009)

Segan said:


> Hopefully you get it along with the charge cable.



I am, also getting a hard care with it and a few other things.


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> KZ2 5/5 from OPM ftw



It's going to get 9.4 like MGS on Gametrailers 


*GT gave Halo 3 10/10*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 3, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> KZ2 5/5 from OPM ftw


One month.. and a bit..


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 3, 2009)

It's coming.... Sooooon...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 3, 2009)

I already predict 8.2 or so from gamespot.

and Eurogamer should be even more interesting


----------



## Akira (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm glad KZ2 got a good score, but I can see it getting a lot of 8s from sites claiming no platform bias with criticisms such as "characters feel too realistic heavy"..

7.9 from Gamespot
8.0 from GT
B- from 1UP


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 3, 2009)

spoiler:

KZ2 ending leaked


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2009)

Let me guess, a rickroll or something Bya ?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 3, 2009)

^          no.


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2009)

It was haddaway...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 3, 2009)

**


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> KZ2 5/5 from OPM ftw



Hope it's as good as they say. For now I'm opened for a new game on this system.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 3, 2009)

i restarted playing heavenly sword, i'm sure i'm gonna get stuck at fox fight again. damn, my fingers hurt


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 3, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is partially true. You also have to figure that the significant quality jump from VHS TO DVD had a-lot to do with it.





Freija the Dick said:


> Well, it is a significant jump this time nonetheless, *however the problem with a Bluray is that you need an HD-TV for it*, and during this economy that makes it so much worse.



You do know that a lot of people had still had tvs that didn't have composite cables back when DVD started. They had to use RF MODs, which usually significantly downgraded the quality, sometimes to VHS levels. Saying that BD is different from DVD because you need a new TV to take advantage of it isn't necessarily true.


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2009)

As good as the graphics are, I want a good story line too. Something to keep me entertained.

Graphics only go so far....


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 4, 2009)

A good storyline is vacant these days. Last game that had one was MGS4.


----------



## Segan (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, let's hope, 2009 gets us some games in that regard.


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, Resistance had a good story too, and I've heard good things about Fallout.


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, lets hope they showed the storyline as much attention they showed the graphics.

They should also promote the hell out of KZ2 so online is poppin 24/7


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 4, 2009)

Fallout and Resistance had decent storylines, but any game pales in comparison to MGS when it comes to storylines

2009 has FFXIII which can be relied on to have an at least half-decent storyline, even with the degradation of the FF games

Can't quite remember off the top of my head what else is on the table for 2009... Resident Evil 5?


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2009)

Resident Evil 5
Killzone 2
MAG
Street Fighter 4
God of War 3
Bioshock 2
Fight Night Round 4
Final Fantasy XIII (Maybe only Japan though)
Verses might come too
Gran Turismo 5 (Might come 2010)
Heavy Rain
inFamous
Tekken 6
Uncharted 2 (Probably get delayed to 2010)


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 4, 2009)

> Resident Evil 5?


Gimped split screen co-op.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 4, 2009)

Venom said:


> Resident Evil 5
> Killzone 2
> MAG
> Street Fighter 4
> ...



Bolded ones can be relied on good story, at least I think so


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 4, 2009)

Who gives a shit about the co-op?


----------



## Yacoob (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone play Fifa 09? KingCobra786 << PSN


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 4, 2009)

Killua said:


> Who gives a shit about the co-op?



Agreed**


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 4, 2009)

Killua said:


> Who gives a shit about the co-op?


uhm .... Its the one new feature in the game .. it better be fucking awesome. 
That said online co-op looks AAA.

Stealthedit: you guys need friends.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well. I've mainly continued with the Resident Evil series mainly for the story and the fact that playing horror games once in awhile is always fun

However after RE4 I was like "Where is Umbrella? "

They better tie this game back in to the other games


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2009)

Venom said:


> Resident Evil 5
> Killzone 2
> MAG
> Street Fighter 4
> ...


I got these from Wiki, undoubtedly some of these games will suck... but on paper that's a pretty solid line-up for 09.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not bothered about a storyline for Killzone, I just want good mechanics. 

How are you all gonna leave out Uncharted 2? :taichou

Heavy Rain will be all story. They might pull it off.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 4, 2009)

Damn, Uncharted will be great, I feel bad I forgot about it. I just hope it's not delayed to 2010. Drake's Fortune was amazing, and another installment will be great


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 4, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> Well. I've mainly continued with the Resident Evil series mainly for the story and the fact that playing horror games once in awhile is always fun
> 
> However after RE4 I was like "Where is Umbrella? "
> 
> They better tie this game back in to the other games


You should watch RE Degeneration ... it gives hints as to Umbrella's future.


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> *Not bothered about a storyline for Killzone*, I just want good mechanics.
> 
> How are you all gonna leave out Uncharted 2? :taichou
> 
> Heavy Rain will be all story. They might pull it off.


Why?

Wouldn't you like a good story to go with those impressive graphics. That'd just have me gripped even more.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> You should watch RE Degeneration ... it gives hints as to Umbrella's future.



That's a CG movie, right? Not one of those crappy live action ones? Because if those become canon I'd shoot myself

Also, where does Degeneration fit in the timeline?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 4, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> That's a CG movie, right? Not one of those crappy live action ones? Because if those become canon I'd shoot myself
> 
> Also, where does Degeneration fit in the timeline?


Degen is after RE4, and its CG and its canon. 

and...

ITS FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 4, 2009)

Made this post on another forum if you got import contacts, go for broke.

Link to other forum


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 4, 2009)

Venom said:


> Why?
> 
> Wouldn't you like a good story to go with those impressive graphics. That'd just have me gripped even more.


I guess I just gravitate towards other genres like adventure/RPG for compelling stories and generally like my shooters lean. Certain FPS's are expected to have impressive stories (Bioshock, Half-Life) and others just aren't. Most of it is just down to the single-player experience (of e.g. Half-Life) vs the multiplayer experience (of something like Quake). I expect good gameplay mechanics / aurals & visuals / design and a coherent narrative from Killzone 2 and if they pull all that off I'd rate it as highly as anything else which does what is asked of it.

I might make a topic on this now.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know how many Trophy obsessed LBP players there are, but someone should compile a list of people's levels so we can help each other in getting the Share Trophy

I am incapable of creating a decent level which people will want to play


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> That's a CG movie, right? Not one of those crappy live action ones? Because if those become canon I'd shoot myself
> 
> Also, where does Degeneration fit in the timeline?


I only played the first RE i think. If I jump into RE5 will I be confused by the sotry do you think?



Snake_108 said:


> I guess I just gravitate towards other genres like adventure/RPG for compelling stories and generally like my shooters lean. Certain FPS's are expected to have impressive stories (Bioshock, Half-Life) and others just aren't. Most of it is just down to the single-player experience (of e.g. Half-Life) vs the multiplayer experience (of something like Quake). I expect good gameplay mechanics / aurals & visuals / design and a coherent narrative from Killzone 2 and if they pull all that off I'd rate it as highly as anything else which does what is asked of it.
> 
> I might make a topic on this now.


I guess FPS's don't normally focus as much on the story line, but I still want something to grip me.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 4, 2009)

Venom said:


> I only played the first RE i think. If I jump into RE5 will I be confused by the sotry do you think?



That depends. If RE5 has as much plot relevance as RE4, then you won't really be lost since there was really no connection to the older games besides the characters

However if the game becomes something more relevant and with more tie-ins, then of course you will be lost

In my opinion, it doesn't hurt to play the old games since they are fun anyway. I myself never beat Nemesis, but I think that has less plot relevance than the other games. When you get to Code Veronica though, shit gets kind of crazy and you get quite wrapped up in the story. Or, at least I think so


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2009)

With college and good games out/coming out I aint got time to play old games.

Hopefully it isn't tied to the previous games that much.


----------



## Akira (Jan 4, 2009)

Resident Evil has never really had an epic storyline, you'll be fine Venom plus there are better games coming out in the upcoming months which you should be playing instead. And College is a bitch too


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 4, 2009)

Yea RE series was really not a deep story it was more focused on the survial / horror factor. the story elements that are in there do add up in each game which is neat. But it's nothing like an huge RPG story or anything like that.


Venom, were are you going to school?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2009)

Resident evil story pretty badass though. It's not amazing but it's cool to follow.


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2009)

It's quite in-depth if you think about it, not really amazing, but good.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 4, 2009)

RE4 was also good, though I do admit it was more action than horror. The reason it go so much critical acclaim because it improved the gamplay of previous RE games and was a well made action game.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 4, 2009)

I enjoyed the older Resident Evil style though, and it came to be expected when picking up another installment in the series. However, Resident Evil 4 was different so the whole over the shoulder thing just made me feel like I was playing a completely different game


----------



## Stalin (Jan 4, 2009)

RE4 was pretty much the result of capcom's response to the complaints of the first 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2009)

Damn sure needed it. Old gameplay was crappy IMO.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 4, 2009)

Even though hardcore RE fans hate it, the gameplay is pretty much its considered the best game on the gamecube, and one of the best games of last gen. Though it was still creepier than some people say it is. Those fucking renegerators creeped the hell outta when I first played it.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 4, 2009)

It was a change, but not necessarily for the worse. I was still able to have lots of fun with the game, and I definitely agree that it was one of the best games to be released for the Gamecube. The change was just jarring at first, but it was an easy change to make since the mechanics of the new system worked well


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2009)

One of the only good games released to the gamecube


----------



## Mr Gold (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a question has anyone here played ps home online game? If so how do you dance?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2009)

> Sony, the embattled Japanese electronics group, is on the brink of a corporate upheaval that could see job cuts and sweeping changes to management and manufacturing processes.
> 
> Company sources have told The Times that operations across the group are braced for a series of “sacred cow-slaying” measures that they believe will abolish or fundamentally alter many of Sony's long-established business practices.
> 
> ...




Neo gaf posted this. Going to post it in the sales disscussion as well.


> We've had a little bit of a  on this one, and after review of Sony's earnings reports showing an over $4 + billion in losses in the Gaming division as a whole for just over 2 years (which makes it the largest loss in all divisions that I have seen from the reports so far), when coupled with the bolded and underlined parts of the quote above... we're wandering outside the realm of hyperbole and into a very serious risk of the endangerment of Sony's position in the gaming industry. The axe is going to have to slash somewhere, and to think they wouldn't start with their largest red-ink albatross begins to seem more like wishful thinking than a reality.
> 
> To be clear: I'm not saying that Sony is going to exit the gaming industry entirely. But there's serious worries that continuing as they exist now is simply not possible if it runs the risk of totally destroying the company's solvency and future. Be it an exit from hardware and establishing itself as a software publisher, selling some of the division's assets (read: developers or IPs), or whatever else that could be done to help... it seems likely SOMETHING will happen, and there's just no easy way for this to end pretty. It all seems a matter of how hard the axe falls and where they start chopping.


----------



## Segan (Jan 5, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Neo gaf posted this. Going to post it in the sales disscussion as well.


Oh, holy mother of...

What has happened with Sony?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 5, 2009)

Whats yours NeoGaF username?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Neo gaf posted this. Going to post it in the sales disscussion as well.



NeoGAF's armchair analysts are amusingly assertive, yet usually inaccurate. I've read through some of that thread and the poor fella seems to have his numbers a bit mixed up - regardless, there's nothing in the report about the gaming division being the stimulus for the restructuring, I always thought their electronics division would be taking the biggest hits with the recession.. I don't think we're about to see anything happening with the Playstation, or not at least until we see a more comprehensive analysis or something official.. but sales thread discussion is for another thread.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2009)

I read through the thread to and edited the post. (In terms of numbers that were fixed.). 

Anyways, Sony is shutting down big parts soon. It sucks but what can you do?

They could consolidate (streamline) there resources in the gaming department. Not have so many studios and spending all that money on games that are not selling well at all.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 5, 2009)

Would that make sense though, it's their hardware that has really cost them isn't it? The article at least was indicating more investment into software. They've come out anyway and said no more restructuring was planned other than what we heard a month or two ago.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2009)

This is true but what I mean by streamlining your resources you can focus better on the software side. Right now it's scattered really.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 5, 2009)

From a gaming perspective, if they keep up what they have so far I'd be relatively happy. They've still not released their biggest IP by a country mile, Gran Turismo - and we've got some tasty titles coming up in '09. As far as I'm concerned their first-party has been the most diverse and strongest since they entered the industry.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes well if all that was true  they would be sellling quite well. Sadly a-lot of their games have been doing poorly. This is why the streamlining needs to happen.

GT does need to come out for them soon. Sadly it does not look like a 2009 release date though =/


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 5, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it, it's not that sad Goku. 

Whether or not they're selling well has nothing to do our gaming experience, does it? Just as one wouldn't enjoy playing shovelware if it sells like hotcakes..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2009)

It would not worry about the experience but it would show that "not many people play this game so lets not make anymore"

lol at the smily 

So if they streamline there resources they can still make great games but now both better for us and their business.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2009)

I bought disagea. Probably won't get to it in awhile


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 5, 2009)

New PS3 exclusive to be unveiled soon.



> The Dutch Official PlayStation Magazine announced that a new PS3 exclusive will be unveiled in the coming weeks.  Apparently, while they can't speak too much on it now because of a non-disclosure act, they will be flying to LA to get the full scoop for next month's issue.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 5, 2009)

New KZ2 news. 

(Here)

Bring some life to that thread and post about it there, not here.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 5, 2009)

that 50 cents game is trash, I have no respect for anyone who buys that marketing  demographic targeting stereotyping bullshit.

But yea, who wants to get owned in COD5?

I see you lurking Lesmorties.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

Who are the fools saying RE story isn't epic? Well, 4 was shit, but the rest. Amazing.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 5, 2009)

Who cares about the 50 Cent game, there's a new exclusive coming!

I wish I could say that with real enthusiasm and high expectations.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 5, 2009)

SENTINEL said:


> that 50 cents game is trash, I have no respect for anyone who buys that marketing  demographic targeting stereotyping bullshit.
> 
> *But yea, who wants to get owned in COD5?*
> 
> I see you lurking Lesmorties.



If I didn't find the multi-player extremely boring, I'd blow the dust of my copy and give you a run for your money. If I feel like playing it in the near future, I'll add you.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 5, 2009)

I want sony to stop slacking and upload PS1 and PS2 classics on the PSN store.



> Who cares about the 50 Cent game, there's a new exclusive coming!
> 
> I wish I could say that with real enthusiasm and high expectations.



Milkshake? 



Undercovermc said:


> If I didn't find the multi-player extremely boring, I'd blow the dust of my copy and give you a run for your money. If I feel like playing it in the near future, I'll add you.



lol all right, we will see.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 5, 2009)

No, fuck your milkshake.

Let's talk about the exclusive. I want a new JRPG, but LA sounds like an unlikely birthplace for such a title.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 5, 2009)

I do not know, I'm into a monster hunter for the next gen.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 5, 2009)

You're not getting one, blame the garbage toy.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 5, 2009)

Japan loves me .


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

Blame Capcom and their recent shitness.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2009)

Or you could blame the ... ummm.. uhhh I KNOW!


SONY


Capcom is pretty much worried about themselves and honestly? I do not blame them. I think out of all teh Japan developers Capcom is doing a great job this generation and provided us hard core gamers with some kick ass games.


----------



## Akira (Jan 5, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Or you could blame the ... ummm.. uhhh I KNOW!
> 
> 
> SONY
> ...



If Sony are to blame why aren't Microsoft as well? Both have made systems which are very expensive to develop for


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2009)

mmmm good point! I would debate on that but it would get crazy


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

No. Capcom just sucks 

Nothing to debate!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2009)

But  I love to debate


----------



## Akira (Jan 5, 2009)

A Killua vs Goku debate?


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2009)

Killua said:


> Who are the fools saying RE story isn't epic? Well, 4 was shit, but the rest. Amazing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2009)

Killua said:


> No. Capcom just sucks
> 
> Nothing to debate!



Lol hating them for making everything but story better? Kinda dumb. You act as if RE even had a "Amazing" story to begin with.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

You mean the generic gameplay you see in pretty much EVERY TPS? 

Resident Evil 2 is the best game the Gamecube has


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2009)

They are making a RE 2 remake for Wii, sadly right now in Japan only  


Sorry that was off topic


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

A RE2make hasn't been announced 

They're porting Zero and 1. Or well, they have already.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 5, 2009)

SENTINEL said:


> I want sony to stop slacking and upload PS1 and PS2 classics on the PSN store.



Prepare to rage, because Sony is pretty much a gigantic failure in that regard everywhere outside of Japan.



TL;DR summary:

PS1 games on PSN for the US region: 28
PS1 games on PSN for the PAL region: 35
PS1 games on PSN for Japan: 204


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 5, 2009)

*Games to look forward to in 2009*

*Blu-Ray*
Killzone 2
God of War III
Uncharted 2
Heavy Rain
MAG: Massive Action Game
inFamous
White Knight Chronicles
DC Universe Online
Unnamed Ratchet & Clank Future sequel
MLB The Show 09
The Agency
National Geographic: Africa
X-Edge
Free Realms
Gran Turismo 5 (Japan?)
EyePet

*PSN titles*
Savage Moon
Fat Princess
Flower
Noby Noby Boy
The Punisher: No Mercy
Rag Doll Fung-Fu: Fists of Plastic

*Mutiplatform*
Skate 2
Street Fighter IV
Resident Evil 5
Prototype
Dark Void
Ghostbusters
Brutal Legend
Tekken 6
BioShock 2
Bayonetta
Bionic Commando
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Final Fantasy XIII (Japan)


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 5, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> *Blu-Ray*
> Killzone 2
> *God of War III*
> *Uncharted 2
> ...


Looking forward to the bolded ones.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> *Blu-Ray*
> Killzone 2
> *God of War III
> Uncharted 2
> ...



Bold ones i wanna get.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 5, 2009)

Any of you guys has folklore? Is it good? how about heavenly sword?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 5, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Any of you guys has folklore? Is it good? how about heavenly sword?



Folklore is awesome IMO, dunno about Heavenly Sword.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2009)

Heavenly sword was pretty good, it was my favorite game that i got for christmas 07. Anyone looking forward to brutal legend?


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 5, 2009)

I thought Folklore was great. A very story-driven game which was compelling and fun to play


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 6, 2009)

I can't find that fucking game anywhere!



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Or you could blame the ... ummm.. uhhh I KNOW!
> 
> 
> SONY
> ...


What exactly have they given hardcore gamers except Devil May Cry 4? Unless you really meant they've thrown a few bones to the Wii and somehow deserve all of our appreciation for that.. The reason that good games are going exclusive to a outdated system is the influence of non-gamers - if the Wii was on the same wavelength as the others they wouldn't give it half a look because they'd be so constrained. 

Sony can't do much about it; I blame Microsoft, they usually have the sense to moneyhat.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

Still waiting for my next-gen ps3 Megaman.


----------



## Freija (Jan 6, 2009)

lol, I liked Megaman 9 more. Old-school 8-bit but with 1080 HD


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 6, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> I can't find that fucking game anywhere!





I seldom buy games in store nowadays.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 6, 2009)

It's funny how MS waves their money when Sony is richer


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2009)

Killua said:


> It's funny how MS waves their money when Sony is richer



If I remember correctly Microsoft has a bigger profit margin than Sony does. Especially now since Sony's TV's and other thing's are not doing well.


Capcom brought us some good titles

Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles 
Dead Rising
Lost Planet
Devil May Cry 4
1942: Joint Strike
Age of Booty
Bionic Commando Rearmed
Mega Man 9
Rocketmen: Axis of Evil
Street Fighter 2: Hyper Fighting
Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts
Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo HD Remix
Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix
Wolf of the Battlefield: Commando 3


and some other's during the past two years

2009 is also no joke for them either with game such as RE5, Street fighter 4, Dark Void,  and Bionic Commando, Monster Hunter 3, and more  coming that they said will announce this year. All within two to three years of this current generation.  Capcom as a gaming company is providing their fan's overall with good amount of content. 

of course games is subjective in terms of quality but they did provide their fan base with good games.


Sony is the blame in terms of business strategies in terms of 3rd party developer help. I mean they did develop a harder system to developer for, they did develop a system which is more expensive to develop for, they did develop a system that did not cater to developers at all and still does not (but they are getting better). I do not want to turn this into some type of flame war. But in term's of business moves I do not blame Capcom at all. I do not want them to go to the wayside because of this HD generation. 

*You can judge about other systems. all I care about is the games and capcom is  providing quite well imo.*


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 6, 2009)

I read a post on Gametrailers not too long ago that provided proof that Sony is indeed richer than Microsoft. Tried to look for it, but didn't find it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2009)

Killua said:


> I read a post on Gametrailers not too long ago that provided proof that Sony is indeed richer than Microsoft. Tried to look for it, but didn't find it.



Sony



newest I could find in such short notice. You could also just check out their company finicail reports. 



Microsoft



both articles are in the new york times. 

The sales thread will be updated soon with each company's finical reports on all their divisions.



Sony does have more generating revenue because of what they all own. But they do not turn up much of a profit overall compared to other companies. 

This is typically because of economic pressure and competition in their other divisions (aka tv's, etc).


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2009)

Killua said:


> It's funny how MS waves their money when Sony is richer



Yet Sony keeps losing those exclusives, that's good for us huh? 

Fanboys fail in the end, owning all three systems *Well really only 2, wii isn't needed to be honest * i get to play all games. I win 

And that PS3 looks badass, of course it won't be released here and only in japan even though ps3 is selling the worst over there. Makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Freija (Jan 6, 2009)

DO WANT!      !


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 6, 2009)

^ import the Yakuza 3 bundle from Japan then.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If I remember correctly Microsoft has a bigger profit margin than Sony does. Especially now since Sony's TV's and other thing's are not doing well.
> 
> 
> Capcom brought us some good titles
> ...



That list of games is not very convincing, if it's supposed to show how they're doing such a good job at providing hardcore gamers with great games this generation. Then again, it might be to you.. of course, we were talking about them *up until now*.. Street Fighter IV () will compensate quite nicely..



> Sony is the blame in terms of business strategies in terms of 3rd party developer help. *1.* I mean they did develop a harder system to developer for, *2.* they did develop a system which is more expensive to develop for, *3.*they did develop a system that did not cater to developers at all and still does not (but they are getting better). I do not want to turn this into some type of flame war. But in term's of business moves I do not blame Capcom at all. I do not want them to go to the wayside because of this HD generation.



There are two HD players in the market, and I'm sure every last gamer out there [who is not a Nintendo prozzie] would rather play Monster Hunter 3 on the Playstation or the Xbox than the Wii; even if just for the constraints on the audio-visual aspect and the funny controller (let alone the lack of surety on someone actually making good core games).

1. The ever astronomically overstated point by the gaming press who tend not to know what the fuck they're talking about when it comes to anything remotely technology related. In short, I've ascertained that it's not harder to develop for, rather just completely different to what's been done on PC all these years, and the newer Xbox. I don't talk about tech-stuff since it's simply out of my depth as a regular gamer, but maybe I'll dig something up if you/anyone wants to read more about it (unless you are some sort of computer scientist yourself ). 

2. And we thank our lucky stars they (and Microsoft) did, or would you have liked no technological step-forward in gaming at all Goku? I and many others regard HD resolution itself as significant, but even without the eye/ear-candy, the power consoles simply have hardware equipped for bigger and better gaming (something Nintendo weren't interested in giving us). Apparently I'm not so concerned as you with maximising the profitability of multi-national corporations; Capcom and everyone else would have put up with the higher costs of development no problem if a remote-control toy hadn't become a bleeding cultural phenomenon. :/ 

3. I think this is more along the right lines than it 'being harder' but still sounds wrong.. it's clear that the system isn't as developer-friendly as the Xbox or the Wii, but there's nothing in the architecture of the Cell/RSX that becomes some mountain of a stumbling block.. I don't like to say it, but seems that some developers are lazier than others. You can't say the likes of Naughty Dog, Insomniac and (evidently from Killzone 2) Guerilla Games don't know what they're doing. All it takes is for John carmack or an eejit like that Gabe newell at Valve to say something about the cell/PS3 and the entire gaming cross-section of the internet takes it as gospel without really knowing what or why they're saying what they are. If anything it's Sony not aiding third-party dev's with support to let them know how to exploit the technology properly, though that seems to have become much less of a prob than it was in it's early days.

Just as a note, the PS2's insides were even more dev-unfriendly than the PS3. As time went on, they found out how to accomplish more & more with it and so we got stuff that competed with the Wii (e.g. God of War II) almost 7 years down the line.

Edit: seems I've rambled but Goku I think you will be the only one who reads it lol! 



Undercovermc said:


> I seldom buy games in store nowadays.


I don't think I've bought a game in-store since '06 lol. I'm looking for something sub £25, but I might eventually just have to cough up the £30 for Play.. I bet it'll go platinum soon after, be my luck. 

P.S. if someone finds Valkyria Chronicles for £25 or less, would appreciate the heads-up. :}

Yakuza 3 gets Feb 26 release date in Japan. Old news?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 6, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> lol, I liked Megaman 9 more. Old-school 8-bit but with 1080 HD



That game fucking annoys me. It's harder than all of the other games simply due to the fact that there are death traps everywhere in the game.

At least with games like Mega Man & Bass it wasn't all "durr hurr go for this extra life LOL GET READY TO FALL INTO A SPIKE PIT BY SOME FUCKER FROM THE SKY".

People keep on eating up Megaman 9 too, and I bet almost all of it has to do with nostalgia. Take off the glasses and see it's a platformer that abuses death traps to try and "exceed" the level of difficulty the other games had. It's just tedious.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 6, 2009)

> There was a point where Uncharted: Drake's Fortune was hands down the best looking PS3 game.  With lush environments and such vivd and charasmatic animations, it blew away all competitors.  Though Uncharted still looks drop dead gorgeous, it has since been eclipsed by other titles like MGS4 and the upcomming PS3 exclusives Killzone 2 and Heavy Rain.
> 
> That isn't stopping Naughty Dog from trying to reclaim it's title with Uncharted 2, though.  In a recent interview, the developer's co-president Christophe Balestra spoke about how they would be utilizing the PS3 to accomplish this.  "Uncharted used 30 per cent of the PS3’s SPUs, and this time we’re maxing it out” Balestra explained.  This will allow for better environmental interactions, as well as more detailed and believable body and facial animations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If I remember correctly Microsoft has a bigger profit margin than Sony does. Especially now since Sony's TV's and other thing's are not doing well.
> 
> 
> Capcom brought us some good titles
> ...



i still ask again, where is mah Onimusha


----------



## Mr Gold (Jan 7, 2009)

There a rumor that I read that Sony has a PS2 emulator in development I hope its true.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 7, 2009)

a stupid question. can i use PS2 games on my 40Gb PS3? i never tried it and it's gonna cost me if i have to physicly test it.
i bought it January 2008.


----------



## Segan (Jan 7, 2009)

No. The native 40GB editions have no backwards compatibility with PS2 games. Though, if you have PS2 games already, you sure have a PS2?


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> That game fucking annoys me. It's harder than all of the other games simply due to the fact that there are death traps everywhere in the game.
> 
> At least with games like Mega Man & Bass it wasn't all "durr hurr go for this extra life LOL GET READY TO FALL INTO A SPIKE PIT BY SOME FUCKER FROM THE SKY".
> 
> People keep on eating up Megaman 9 too, and I bet almost all of it has to do with nostalgia. Take off the glasses and see it's a platformer that abuses death traps to try and "exceed" the level of difficulty the other games had. It's just tedious.


Duh, that's the reason I like it, it takes me back to the time when gaming was simple.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2009)

Gaming was not simple back in the day 0_0


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Was too, I didn't think as deep into gaming as I do today 

It was way more fun to play games when you were like 5 than now 

I mean GTA isn't as amusing today with all the new crap for example.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 7, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Was too, I didn't think as deep into gaming as I do today
> 
> It was way more fun to play games when you were like 5 than now
> 
> I mean GTA isn't as amusing today with all the new crap for example.



GTA took out almost all of the interesting old crap, so that's a bad example.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, GTAIV was crap because it took out the trademark tank 
You drove the car like you were constantly driving on oil, etc.

but granted the other GTA games were good...

Ok, I personally don't enjoy A Link To The Past as much today as I did 14ish years ago.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2009)

O I thought when you said "Simple" you meant "easy" because games back then are a-lot harder than today.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Nah, I meant that I could easier enjoy them due to the graphical limitations back then, my age as well.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 7, 2009)

Gaming was way more simple before but needed way more practice. Some people are mad on making today's games like they were 'back in the day' but I say a big fuck to their faces. We can have a healthy mix.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 7, 2009)

He meant simple in design and scope...which seemed obvious.

Simple =/= easy. Otherwise Ninja Gaiden on the NES wouldn't exist due to it spitting in your face, pulling out your teeth, then orally raping your bloody gums.

...Like playing Mega Man 9.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

God, you don't have to crucify me for a comment


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2009)

My buddy got all the achievements in mega Man 9. You just might not be hard core enough


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 7, 2009)

I wasn't crucifying you, I was defending you.

Unless you mean someone else


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

It felt like because I said it was simple everyone went like "KILL HIM!"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 7, 2009)

Nah, I'd only kill you if you said something retarded and wrong like "Mega Man has more variety than Castlevania" or something so offensively wrong that it warrants raaaage.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 7, 2009)

What's worth buying out of all the PixelJunk stuff?


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Nah, I'd only kill you if you said something retarded and wrong like "Mega Man has more variety than Castlevania" or something so offensively wrong that it warrants raaaage.



Zelda > Castlevania


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 7, 2009)

Some Zelda games>>some Castlevania games.

Symphony of the Night is better than every 2D Zelda game.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Link to the past > all your castlevania.

Symphony of the night was awesome, but does not beat Link to the Past.


Needless to say this does not belong in the PS3 thread so let's discuss what other updates you think we'll have in front of us in the future for our PS network 

What new kind of DLC do you think we'll get ?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 7, 2009)

Segan said:


> No. The native 40GB editions have no backwards compatibility with PS2 games. Though, if you have PS2 games already, you sure have a PS2?


 
nope, i dont. it's just i have seen really cool ps2 games before and i wondered if i could play them on my ps3


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Really ? My friend has a first gen 40 GB and he plays PS2 just fine.


I have a first gen 60 gb and I have BC.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2009)

*40 GIG Ps3's only Play Ps1 Titles*



*80 Gig Ps3's (2 usb port) Only Play Ps1 Titles*
.


*80 Gig Ps3's with 4 USB ports play both (though software based for PS2)*



*Playstaion 3 160 gig plays only Ps1 titles*



*60 Gig ps3's play all (hardware baseD)*




*20 gig Ps3's play all (hardware based).*


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 7, 2009)

The 40GB model is not backwards compatible, I can personally confirm that.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Really ? My friend must have a 60 gb or something then, I personally have the 60 GB first version, actually one of the first ones that released (was first in line on the release date for the PS3 so )


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 7, 2009)

I still have my old PS2 from launch-day anyway, works like a clock.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Same here


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2009)

60 Gig is the only ps3 i find worth owning. Without upgrading the harddrive of course  So 20 is fine too. Seriously without my ps2 playable I'd be pissed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 7, 2009)

Playing sum MG/MGS is needed, hence why 60 gb is the only one worth owning


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2009)

Nah had enough of MGS for awhile. Probably play the series again in two years or so.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> 60 Gig is the only ps3 i find worth owning. Without upgrading the harddrive of course  So 20 is fine too. Seriously without my ps2 playable I'd be pissed.



Meh, I still have my ol' trustworthy PS2, that one shall never leave my side 

(My PSX is in the basement too )


----------



## Segan (Jan 7, 2009)

Killua said:


> Playing sum MG/MGS is needed, hence why 60 gb is the only one worth owning


That's only when you have no PS2 left.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> 60 Gig is the only ps3 i find worth owning. Without upgrading the harddrive of course  So 20 is fine too. Seriously without my ps2 playable I'd be pissed.



I know. I was going to wait until more games comes out on the console before procuring one for myself, but I decided to buy one immediately when sony decided to stop making the 60 GB version. every version since that one does not have the PS2 chip and for that reason they dont do backwards compatibility as well as the original versions.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 7, 2009)

Segan said:


> That's only when you have no PS2 left.



Switching machines, I don't like it.

The PS3 lacks a PS1/PS2 memory card slot though, I have some epic saves.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]kvoSmmkSJ2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stalin (Jan 7, 2009)

That is cuter than hell.


----------



## Helix (Jan 7, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> That is cuter than hell.



Hell is cute? 

Anyways, not sure if this has been posted already, but here:


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 7, 2009)

well I have 2 ps3. 

the ceramic white one 60gb and the new 160 gb one.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have the 60 Gb model since I got it early on when the PS3 first came out. It plays everything, just the way I like it 

However, I require a HDD upgrade at some point. 60Gb is not enough at all. Its going to get to the point where only Game Data is going to be using up all the space on my device, which will make me very sad


----------



## Athrum (Jan 7, 2009)

I won a japanese 40gb, so i never had to save for my PS3. For moments i thought of buying a 360 with the money i already had but i saved some more and paid myself some nice vacations.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Byakuya (Jan 8, 2009)

and the PS3 sold 68k in Japan last week


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh? Looks very promising.


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

Killua said:


> Switching machines, I don't like it.
> 
> The PS3 lacks a PS1/PS2 memory card slot though, I have some epic saves.



There's a PS3 memory card adapter, I transferred all my savings to my PS3 long ago


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 8, 2009)

I think theres other ways to do that.

I think what I did early on was transfer some PS2 saves from za internet to my PSP's memory stick to the system in question.

I think there was a device called a Sharkport on the PS2 that let you take self-made saves and store them on the computer. So you can use that and a PSP memory stick to transfer saves.

Unless you would be comfier with either replaying games or getting the memory card adapter.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2009)

Segan said:


> Oh? Looks very promising.



Yea It looks pretty cool, I agree!



Byakuya said:


> and the PS3 sold 68k in Japan last week



Actually your wrong unless you talking about figures past the 28th. Which have not been released yet



*EDIT*

Those figures are from famitsu (not media create) this past week which seemed to just get released. Anyways that week is the busiest in Japan in terms of Sales.


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

68k dollars or 68k consoles


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2009)

Famitsu reported 68k consoles. Which puts them at 1 million (a little over it not to much) consoles sold in Japan for 2008. GC sold more in it's second year  This is sad really but expected sheesh =/


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 8, 2009)

Killzone 2 demo might be coming soon to the EU..


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Famitsu reported 68k consoles. Which puts them at 1 million (a little over it not to much) consoles sold in Japan for 2008. GC sold more in it's second year  This is sad really but expected sheesh =/



We'll get more when Killzone comes hopefully 

And Versus XIII.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 8, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> What's worth buying out of all the PixelJunk stuff?



Anyone? **


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

Nothing


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 8, 2009)

> "My god. Preview code looks almost like pre-alpha compared to final.
> 
> "Every minor issue I had with the game has been addressed with chirurgical precision. Almost feels like a GG dev was hidden behind the sofa taking notes at every "mmh" of mine during my preview code run.
> 
> "And there are quite a few differences in how things unfold so it feels fresh despite having played this early stages to death."


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> There's a PS3 memory card adapter, I transferred all my savings to my PS3 long ago



It transfers them, but deletes them from the memory card.


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

Nope, not if you chose "Copy" dumbass


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 8, 2009)

FUCKING LIAR 

I bet an Xbot made this a 4 star thread 

I'm looking at you Freija


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, so I'm going to go hang myself now, I can't find my Devil May Cry 3 game... ANYWHERE............... I find Special Edition but that doesn't help the fact that I'm missing a game.


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2009)

It can't be missing if you didn't give it away. You're probably just a lousy searcher.

Besides, you can still buy that game.


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, but it's not my game


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Yes, but it's not my game


Alright, you should go and hang yourself, then.


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

I found it  My friend had borrowed it.


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I found it  My friend had borrowed it.


Hmpf, you got away. Lucky bastard...


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

You want me dead


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> You want me dead


No, I just want to see you hanged once.


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

I actually almost was once, when I was like 4


----------



## Athrum (Jan 8, 2009)

Freija must be a nice person since Segan and Killua are riding up his ass so much lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes i finally can play games in HD now  Hdswitcher = win


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 8, 2009)

Bah, pulling out the HDMI cord everytime I want to play the other system is fine.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i don't have HDMI, so...fuck off


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> There's a PS3 memory card adapter, I transferred all my savings to my PS3 long ago



I will have to invest in one of those. I have some epic saves on my ps2 memory cards


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Freija must be a nice person since Segan and Killua are riding up his ass so much lol



^_^

I am an NF celebrity, but besides those horrible old times I'm quite the nice guy  I've known Killua for like 5-6 years now too.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 9, 2009)

CES 2009: This is Why Your PS3 Doesn’t Have Backwards Compatibility


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd imagine it does go a long way to a cheaper and smaller system. It will only get smaller, and soon at that. I remember reading that with the unique structure of their microprocessor, Sony are in a position of making a 'PS3.5' of sorts by simply putting another Cell in there, which would significantly improve performance and really leave their competitors in the dust technologically speaking. They wouldn't do it, but it's still interesting and indicative of what their position will be for the 'PS4'.


----------



## Freija (Jan 9, 2009)

Just look at the PSX and then the PSone, PS2 and PS2 slim, in a year or two we'll get a way more compact PS3 with a nice price cut I'd imagine.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd guess Christmas 2010, PS3 slim - £129 / €199 / American equivalent. (Would be unfair as the Euro/Pound are 1:1 now, but price discrimination is a muvafcker)


----------



## Freija (Jan 9, 2009)

I suspect the same. though not sure if it's 2010.


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Really ? My friend must have a 60 gb or something then, I personally have the 60 GB first version, actually one of the first ones that released (was first in line on the release date for the PS3 so )



I own the 80 gig with 80% BC. I still cool right?:


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 10, 2009)

Does the 80GB that I got from my MGS4 bundle have bc? I have a bunch of ps2 games but there in a closet somewhere, I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 10, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Does the 80GB that I got from my MGS4 bundle have bc? I have a bunch of ps2 games but there in a closet somewhere, I haven't tried it yet.



Yes it does, I got the same one.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *40 GIG Ps3's only Play Ps1 Titles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kenshin said:


> Does the 80GB that I got from my MGS4 bundle have bc? I have a bunch of ps2 games but there in a closet somewhere, I haven't tried it yet.




My previous post should answer you and everyone's questions about BC. Yes the MGS 4 bundle one does have software BC (It's the 4 USB port 80 gig if I remember right).


----------



## Freija (Jan 10, 2009)

Exactly what is software BC ?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Exactly what is software BC ?



Basically like Emulator's. Also just like the 360's BC. Software BC is basically the software (aka emulator) is doing all the work. Compared to the Hardware BC which the original video engine is doing the work.


----------



## Freija (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, but 80% how do you know which games are part of the 20% ?


----------



## Segan (Jan 10, 2009)

There's a list somewhere in the internet, I believe, but it's not complete.


----------



## Freija (Jan 10, 2009)

k, that's better than nothing though.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 10, 2009)

Considering not even emulators for the PC can run 90% of PS2 games at a _slightly_ tolerable clip, I doubt they'd be willing to run down the road of developing an emulator for the system.

Otherwise they should have left the chip in the first place, because now it's all R&D material to make such an emulator.


----------



## Segan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, THAT will happen.


----------



## Freija (Jan 10, 2009)

I feel that Mr. Bushido has a bit of an ego *points at topic*


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

I get the same impression


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 10, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Considering not even emulators for the PC can run 90% of PS2 games at a _slightly_ tolerable clip, I doubt they'd be willing to run down the road of developing an emulator for the system.
> 
> Otherwise they should have left the chip in the first place, because now it's all R&D material to make such an emulator.


Expensive at that. Doubt it'll be feasible for a while.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 10, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I feel that Mr. Bushido has a bit of an ego *points at topic*



I wouldn't change the title if it wasn't true.  1 page spread baby.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

Playstation magazine must be getting low on high end exclusives.



When is the EA home being released? Or is it already?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Playstation magazine must be getting low on high end exclusives.



Oh DS, he just called you the fuck out


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 10, 2009)

SSJ3_Goku said:
			
		

> Playstation magazine must be getting low on high end exclusives.



Still mad about the title change I see.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

"Embedding disabled by request". Please try better next time. My anger is not just in the title change it lies elsewhere as well. But we should not debate on these issues atm.


So anyone know about the EA home thing?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow dave you're getting mad shit lol


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 10, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Wow dave you're getting mad shit lol



It's funny to me. 

As for EA Home, not much has been said about it really.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

The funny stuff that has been happening in home interest me. I do like the whole "second life" type stuff. I just wished they made it integrated with the system not this "separate" thing to do. Because if it was integrated then I'm sure we would have a-lot more stuff.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> "Embedding disabled by request". Please try better next time. My anger is not just in the title change it lies elsewhere as well. But we should not debate on these issues atm.



Why so butthurt? Take a chill pill and get back to flaunting that p*d*p****-like ego you used to do 

You have no reason to be so angry, at least from what I've seen.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

Part of it is the fact people in this section cannot look past their own views on things and think of why certain things are happening. The 1 up thing people called me out when typically I made a good argument on the fact why it's sad to see so many people (really just the fans for the site) so upset over this but not over something much bigger than media. It just boils down to the fact some people here think narrow minded more so than open minded. Do not worry I should be over it soon. also Tokiha Mai is of legal age so it's ok I'm not a pedo.



What is your take on valkyria chronicles?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 10, 2009)

> What is your take on valkyria chronicles?


Apart from GTA4, the best PS3 game released in 2008. I prefer it to LittleBigPlanet and MGS4.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

How are the battle mechanics and gameplay ? I really did search much about it, but I do know quite a few people here played it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, it would have been fine if you said "I don't really care for 1up, oh well", but you went so far as to praise the man in the heavens for the layoffs, which is probably what started the crucifying. If that wasn't said, that argument wouldn't have started. That's why nobody else was burned at the stake for simply disliking 1up and being meh or indifferent at the loss. But to say nobody would care at larger layoffs is a bit trivial, I think the main reasons such layoffs haven't been mentioned much here is because some would assume it's just layoffs in other parts of the companies and not so much an entire network solely created around vidya games.

FYI: People from Capcom are sad at the loss too, so your little butthurt claim of just fans is a bit silly, sorta like you being upset now. You have no reason to feel so enraged 

Valkyria Chronicles is probably one of the most unique games this generation, and that's coming from an RPG, a genre best known for almost always treading the same pavement.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 10, 2009)

I suggest you try the demo. You grab almost all of the basics of combat there.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 10, 2009)

Athrum said:


> I suggest you try the demo. You grab almost all of the basics of combat there.



Pretty much.  If you love the demo, you'll love the rest of the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

Athrum said:


> I suggest you try the demo. You grab almost all of the basics of combat there.



I will give it a shot. demo's are not bad, just my experience most RPG demo's are not placed well 


I pretty much almost played all available current gen RPG's out their except for this one so I been meaning to play it.



Goofy Titan said:


> Well, it would have been fine if you said "I don't really care for 1up, oh well",



Yes but that was not part of the argument. Like I said people are simple thinkers. I did not care for 1up.com website,hence that was being discussed.



> but you went so far as to praise the man in the heavens for the layoffs, which is probably what started the crucifying.


No I stated that I was glad that 1up is gone (aka the website) I did say that the lose of jobs was sad. So their fore no one really had an excuse.



> But to say nobody would care at larger layoffs is a bit trivial,


I was talking about these forums (which the post's did clarify) about the larger layoffs. Do you see any topics about microsoft/ sony / factor 5/ other company layoffs? Nope. Just fan based media. Snake if you read his post pointed it out really clear in terms of what I was getting at he pretty much understood were I was coming from.



eh I really do not want to dwell into this so I'm leaving it at that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, nobody wanted to make those kinda topics I guess, but I fully do see where you are coming from. I didn't really want to make a thread for it, but I was suggested to by Stumpeh, so go blame him and his 1up love. 

Otherwise I would have left my thoughts in mah head when I learned of it, like I have with other layoffs. Assuming people only cared for the small stuff and not the large stuff is a bit eh, mainly because people may not want to post it. Otherwise this area would soon become a Slowtaku section for the site.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 10, 2009)

Still can't take a joke. =P

*big hugs*

Don't worry, we still love you.  On another note, Home is retarded.  It has promise, but I doubt the general user base will exceed levels of bleh atm.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

I know DS was joking, I just felt like playing along. It makes the forum move better sometimes plus we get awesome gifs out of it!


You think I would be upset at DS? I was planning on sending him alcohol a couple of weeks back. but your little bro did not come back on IRC and give me the mailing address.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 10, 2009)

It'd better have been Crown Royal, dammit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 10, 2009)

You fucking drunkards


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> It'd better have been Crown Royal, dammit.



Yes and Absolute vodka.


@goofy

I only drink from time to time. Just to let loose once and a while.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, it would probably take forever to explain everything in length so I'll try to keep it short.

The gameplay is definitely the game's strongest point for me. It takes ideas from other strategy games but manages to be a pretty unique mix of strategy and action. As far as gameplay is concerned, it's probably the best strategy RPG I have played.

Basically missions consist of two different parts. First you have map of the whole area where you can see your units, any enemy units you have discovered, bases and any other important information you need to know to accomplish the mission. In the map mode, you choose units with command points and that will bring you into the action mode where you move the unit around the map in third person view. You have a certain amount of command points each round and you can move one character many times during your phase but each time you use the same unit, the amount of distance you can cover with that unit will decrease and some weapons have a limited amount of ammunition so you might run out of ammo. You can also call reinforcements to any base you have conquered or use various orders. Orders are special commands which also use command points. You can heal units, attack enemy units, make your own troops retreat and boost stats among other things. You can also save your unused command points to next round if you want to.

In the third person view you move a single unit (you have scouts, shocktroopers, lancers, engineers, snipers plus tanks) with the amount of action points you have. After moving your unit to the desired position, you can do a single action. If you have action points left after the action, you can still move your unit. This is very important because you need to take advantage of your different units and their strengths. I don't even know where to start with this because there are so many different little things to mention but I can say that it's all very well designed. For example, shocktroopers are good at taking enemies down and taking damage but they can't move very long distances, can't shoot from very far and their aim isn't that accurate. If you move units close to shocktroopers, they'll automatically start shooting at you and it's rather deadly so you need to be careful. Scouts also shoot opponents like that but it isn't as effective though the range is better. Scouts aren't good at taking damage but they can cover long distances and are pretty decent at damaging enemies. Engineers can fix tanks, replenish ammo (you just have to move them close to your units), disarm mines and some other stuff. Oh and they die really quickly so be careful. Lancers are your anti-tank units, they are also good at taking damage but like engineers and snipers, they won't attack units who get close to you. Snipers are your long range units and like engineers, snipers die really easily if you aren't careful. Anyway, some classes also have some secondary weapons or tools and there's seriously a lot of depth to everything. Choosing a good squad for the mission and positioning your units are things you always need to keep mind as they are very important.

Anyway, there's so much more but seriously, just get the game. It's one of the best games I have played in years and it manages to be unique in a really good way. I don't think demo does the game justice and while it was pretty good, it didn't really impress me. There's so much more to the real missions and the level design is fantastic. There's a whole lot of variety in missions and some epic boss battles too. The game keeps throwing new ideas at you the further you get so it never gets boring. Anyway, just get it. You won't be disappointed.

Oh and it's not like it's just about gameplay. Few RPG's have atmosphere similar to Valkyria Chronicles. The cutscenes are really well done and it's beautiful. Music is good too. It's all very polished and if you are into character-driven stories, you'll love Valkyria Chronicles as it focuses on the main cast (a good one at that). It has some memorable moments and pretty neat twists too and although the story is really nothing new, the execution won't leave you cold.


----------



## Freija (Jan 10, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> I wouldn't change the title if it wasn't true.  1 page spread baby.



Now if I only read the damn magazine I would be impressed  And I still want you to post that gif of a permban (1 slap and the word ban comes up and then the second one and the word perm pops up) 


Ok, seriously I am impressed, not about the article but the level itself. And Chemistry linked me to the youtube of the level, pure awesome man, I'd like to play the level sometime 




			
				SSJ3 Goku said:
			
		

> Yes and Absolute vodka.
> 
> 
> @goofy
> ...


Actually it's spelt Absolut Vodka, it's Swedish, no E damn you


----------



## Athrum (Jan 10, 2009)

Who cares? Absolut is for kids anyway. Rugged man drink Jack Daniels


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

I drink jack mixed with coke sometimes. Of course that's if you want to get wasted fast. Crown royale is sometimes stronger though.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm just a sucker for gin and tonic :[


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont give a shit what you drink, as long as you record your drunken self's for lolz


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

*SOE: PlayStation 3 MMOs will be huge
*



> MMOs are the next big thing on the PlayStation 3, if Sony Online Entertainment has anything to say about it.
> 
> The studio already has several highly successful MMO titles under its belt, but president John Smedley believes that when their MMOs hit the PlayStation 3, their business will almost double:
> 
> ...


----------



## Freija (Jan 10, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *SOE: PlayStation 3 MMOs will be huge
> *



DEAR GOD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! NOT FUCKING MMO'S PLEASE NO


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

Guess not. 

I'll definitely enjoy playing WKC online though.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 10, 2009)

To me it sounds like they are being overly optimistic about how well MMOs will be received on PS3 but we'll see.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

Well of course they are optimistic.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 10, 2009)

Isn't there another MMO title on the way since Sony signed a pact with NCsoft?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

There have been several NCsoft-developed MMORPGS rumoured for the PS3, but no solid information has been revealed so far.

And then there's the spiritual successor to FFXI, codenamed Rapture.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

Pardon my double-posting (and the poor translation below).





> Recently had the game of kings boys the chance to Guerilla to the tooth to feel about their latest game. Maar er werd niet alleen gepraat over Killzone 2 maar ook over eventuele sequels. But it was not just talk about Killzone 2, but also about any sequel.
> 
> Zo vertelde één van de  Guerilla ontwikkelaars dat met Killzone 2 het Killzone verhaal eigenlijk is afgesloten maar ze kunnen makkelijk een nieuwe start nemen. Sun said one of the developers with Guerilla Killzone Killzone 2 the story is actually closed, but they can easily take a new start. Het Killzone universum is volgens hen namelijk zo gigantisch dat Guerilla nog alle kanten op kan met een vierde Killzone game. The Killzone universe, it would be so huge that all the sides Guerilla may quarter Killzone game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 10, 2009)

It would be simpler if you actually bolded either the Dutch or English parts of that story


----------



## Agitation (Jan 10, 2009)

> *Recently had the game of kings boys the chance to Guerilla to the tooth to feel about their latest game*. Maar er werd niet alleen gepraat over Killzone 2 maar ook over eventuele sequels.* But it was not just talk about Killzone 2, but also about any sequel.*
> 
> Zo vertelde één van de Guerilla ontwikkelaars dat met Killzone 2 het Killzone verhaal eigenlijk is afgesloten maar ze kunnen makkelijk een nieuwe start nemen. *Sun said one of the developers with Guerilla Killzone Killzone 2 the story is actually closed, but they can easily take a new start.* Het Killzone universum is volgens hen namelijk zo gigantisch dat Guerilla nog alle kanten op kan met een vierde Killzone game. *The Killzone universe, it would be so huge that all the sides Guerilla may quarter Killzone game.
> *
> ...


there we go. Sorry Byakuya <3


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 10, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Valkyria Chronicles is probably one of the most unique games this generation, and that's coming from an RPG, a genre best known for almost always treading the same pavement.



This


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2009)

Picked up the naruto game for ps3. Half price too so only 27 bucks


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2009)

Exactly why did Heavenly Sword flop again?

Real talk, for those who played the game. What did you think of it?


----------



## Supaxile (Jan 10, 2009)

Haven't played this game in a while

I liked heavenly sword, mostly the stage where you had to save the old man and using the bow and arrows to fend of the enemies! The action was intense, I liked the music.

NARIKO FTW!! lolz


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2009)

IMO it’s sporting a drop dead gorgeous design, even by today standards. This game looks fantastic.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 11, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *SOE: PlayStation 3 MMOs will be huge
> *



Sony shouldn't be able to talk about MMO-related space, given how bad they fucked up Home.

Heavenly Sword flopped because it was $60 for a 4 hour game. Most DS games are longer than that, and even half of the price.


----------



## Barry. (Jan 11, 2009)

Id said:


> Exactly why did Heavenly Sword flop again?
> 
> Real talk, for those who played the game. What did you think of it?



The game looked great and was fun to play but the problem is that it was too short.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Sony shouldn't be able to talk about MMO-related space, given how bad they fucked up Home.
> 
> Heavenly Sword flopped because it was $60 for a 4 hour game. Most DS games are longer than that, and even half of the price.



DMC1 was 50 dollars and 3 hours. Didn't make it any less kickass.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> DMC1 was 50 dollars and 3 hours.



What fucking DMC did you play? All of the PS2 ones have been at least 10 hours.

Unless you are counting the time of a speedrunner for DMC1, I doubt anybody here has beaten it in that timeframe.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2009)

My save file has 3 hours and 32 minutes. Played it last year when i got all 3 together. Longest one is 3 by far. 2 felt like 20 hours it was so boring. 1 is short as hell.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 11, 2009)

lol 1 took me a while like 10-15 hours of game play. DMC 2 took me like 3-5 hours, 3 about 7 and 4 something like 10


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 11, 2009)

50 hours+ games ftw.

EDIT:



DS 2,250,000
Wii 1,600,000
PS3 708.000
360 566.000

Mario Kart Wii 1,300,000
Wii Fit 1,000,000
GTA IV PS3 392.000


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 11, 2009)

I think this is the first time in history Nintendo have got a stranglehold on France. The same goes for Italy, Spain and Germany which have all been Sony/Sega in the last 20 years.


Id said:


> Exactly why did Heavenly Sword flop again?
> 
> Real talk, for those who played the game. What did you think of it?


I didn't like the combat mechanics tbh.. maybe I didn't try hard enough with it, as I barely even looked at the combo lists they had. Presentation was absolutely top-notch, rivalling the best this gen has to offer. I rate it like a 3.5/5 probly. 

Spent at least 3+ hours on Nightmare in DMC1 DMD lol. I put loads of hours into that one, even if you were to say it was as long as Heavenly Sword (which it's not) it was far more enjoyable in combat gameplay.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 11, 2009)

What was wrong with FIFA 09 then? Was thinking of picking it up, been ages since I've owned a football game.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 11, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> What was wrong with FIFA 09 then? Was thinking of picking it up, been ages since I've owned a football game.



Just didn't play well for me. I was playing Pro Evo 5 the other day on the PS2, and that's still a far better game than FIFA 09. On FIFA the touch is horrible, they don't pass properly, the movement is so unnatural, it's not like playing football. I haven't been a FIFA fan since the turn of the century, and this one is just as poor as any. Haven't played Pro Evo, but it'd have to be pretty bad to be worse than this.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 11, 2009)

Most people I know rate FIFA 09 higher than the new Pro, but tbh I haven't been impressed by a footie game since the PS2. I can tell straight away whether I'm going to like a football game, and didn't _really_ like any of the demo's.. guess I'll just wait for next year or give up on them altogether. :/


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> 50 hours+ games ftw.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Europe is smart enough to see that the 360 costs more and is less useful.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

You do know that 360 still has a million + lead on PS3 in Europe right?


People want to play games. Spending 200 bucks to get the same game experience you can on the PS3 which cost 400, now which deal would I take mmmmm.

come on guys think a little sheesh. 


France is part of the top 5 big market leaders in Europe atm (Last year they where number 4).


shocking news is to see them high with Nintendo. for the LONGEST time Nintendo really never did well in France(for like 10+ years ). So it comes to a shock.


----------



## Segan (Jan 11, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *You do know that 360 still has a million + lead on PS3 in Europe right?
> 
> 
> People want to play games. Spending 200 bucks to get the same game experience you can on the PS3 which cost 400, now which deal would I take mmmmm.
> ...


No point in going there. Last time I checked, people jump on you because of those kinda statements, true or not.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not surprised that Nintendo are selling so well in France. The Wii is selling like hotcakes _everywhere_. Nintendo have never produced a casual gamers console that everyone can pick up and play with ease. As for the DS, it's games like Nintendogs and Dr. Kawashima's Brain Training that made it appealing to a wider audience in Europe. Detailed, hardcore games don't do that, so everything else is trailing behind.



Snake_108 said:


> What was wrong with FIFA 09 then? Was thinking of picking it up, been ages since I've owned a football game.



The only reason I bought Fifa 09 is because it was selling at a low price at the time. I sold it a few weeks later. The gameplay on Pro Evo will always be superior in my opinion and that beats what ever features EA Sports add to Fifa each year.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> People want to play games. Spending 200 bucks to get the same game experience you can on the PS3 which cost 400, now which deal would I take mmmmm.
> 
> come on guys *think a little* sheesh.


If I had the money, and done some research to find out which one was more future proof, I'd take the PS3. That's thinking a lot.

Since the Xbox 360 was released a year eariler and is considerably cheaper, it's not worth mentioning that it had a lead of just over a million a Europe.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2009)

actually if i didn't have any systems and wanted the most games, 360 would still be my choice 

If i gave a shit about blu ray, which i don't, but if i did i guess ps3 would be my choice. But when someone asks me in the store what's the better choice? I always ask what do you like? 

Online? 360
More Games? 360
Blu Ray? PS3

I usually get them to buy a 360 unless there dead set on playing ps3 or they want blu ray in which ps3 is worth it for a blu ray player for sure.


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2009)

My PS3 stopped working, or well, I get no picture what so ever on the TV... I tried fixing the HDMI cable and stuff but it was correctly inserted. 

It's turned off now... anyone had a similar problem ?

I think my sister turned off the PS3 by pulling out the plug but she blatantly denies it and says she turned it off.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2009)

Try switching wires to see if the normal ones work? if not your ps3 is fucked. Call sony and get some money ready.


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2009)

Switching wires? You mean back to RGB ?

But that's kind of impossible as it's set to 1080p and I'll just get a blackscreen anyway.

Or a new HDMI cable?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> actually if i didn't have any systems and wanted the most games, 360 would still be my choice
> 
> If i gave a shit about blu ray, which i don't, but if i did i guess ps3 would be my choice. But when someone asks me in the store what's the better choice? I always ask what do you like?
> 
> ...



ps3 is actually the better of the two though....just saying, with 360, there's ALWAYS the possibility of getting the rrod, and than, your fucked. Sure, you could get it checked and ?fix?, but rest assured, it will happen again. and your warranty will run out, Forcing you to buy a new one. I can?t tell you how many people I know that are well within there 3 to 4 360?s. ( why ms pushed it?s arcade to 200$. Frankly, I can?t imagine why after your initial 360 broke down, you would actually think that the problem won?t happen again following another purchase.) this is one of the primary reasons I only get multiplatform games for ps3, I am afraid that if I even look at the 360 it will break down on me. ( only risk it when playing the best exclusives.) This of course, almost never happens to the ps3. Seriously, that thing can go on for hours among hours without breaking down excluding some freeze?s here and there, ( what a trooper.) and I?ve heard almost no stories of it breaking down either. ( I?ve had mine for about 1 year or so and it?s still staying strong.)


----------



## Athrum (Jan 11, 2009)

You do know that this is going to lead into a PS3 vs 360 fanboy war dont you? lol


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2009)

No one has an answer for my question ?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

Segan said:


> No point in going there. Last time I checked, people jump on you because of those kinda statements, true or not.



I agree.



Frej, the PS3 should automatically switch back to normal if you are using SD TV cables.


Does your TV have component if so try that as well.


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2009)

pffft, tried that another time, before I had an HD TV, but I'll try it.'

It's going to be quite fun to have a PS3 break down on me riiiiiiiiiight before all the great games are released


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> No one has an answer for my question ?


Try using your old RGB cables and this time when old wires are hooked up, turn of the system, then put your finger on the on/off thing and hold it there untill you see your system come back to normal...that right there is how you reset your PS3 video settings incase something like this hapens lol


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2009)

let's hope it's that crap.


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2009)

Kenshin, I LOVE YOU!!!!!


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 11, 2009)

No problem, glad I could help.


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2009)

And apparently everything worked, I just had to turn my TV off fully and then turn it on :S

fucking weird


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2009)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> ps3 is actually the better of the two though....just saying, with 360, there's ALWAYS the possibility of getting the rrod, and than, your fucked. Sure, you could get it checked and ?fix?, but rest assured, it will happen again. and your warranty will run out, Forcing you to buy a new one. I can?t tell you how many people I know that are well within there 3 to 4 360?s. ( why ms pushed it?s arcade to 200$. Frankly, I can?t imagine why after your initial 360 broke down, you would actually think that the problem won?t happen again following another purchase.) this is one of the primary reasons I only get multiplatform games for ps3, I am afraid that if I even look at the 360 it will break down on me. ( only risk it when playing the best exclusives.) This of course, almost never happens to the ps3. Seriously, that thing can go on for hours among hours without breaking down excluding some freeze?s here and there, ( what a trooper.) and I?ve heard almost no stories of it breaking down either. ( I?ve had mine for about 1 year or so and it?s still staying strong.)



Agreed hardware is indeed crap on 360. On my third 360. But as a gamer, I can't stay away  It's games kickass. Sure alot of games are multiplat but I almost always buy it on 360 simply cause 90% of the time they play better on it. Plus any online game is easily 360, more friends, better online, just 10X better. When you pay you get better features, it's true. 

Either way i own all the systems, and still enjoy my ps3 somewhat. I mean i own almost 20 games now so it's a nice system. But compared to my 130+ games for 360 you can see why i think it needs to be better  

Either way I don't care if someone likes 360 better or ps3 better. I'm just stating my opinion on what I'd buy after having both since release.


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2009)

PS3 got outdone by 360 like this.

360 realized they couldn't compete with the hardware of the PS3 nor with the revolutionary new system of the Wii so they rushed the completion date and what we got was crappy first version 360(ok, personally I still find it crap but that's besides the point)

Now everyone was more than happy to buy the first new gen console especially around Christmas, so everyone bought one... with this money Microsoft was smart, they started buying up all the exclusives, multiplatforming them. When everything was released multiplatform there was no need for them to buy the PS3.



@Crazymtf to say that they play better on the 360 is bullshit. I've tried several games that are multiplat and personally they worked better on the PS3 and my friends (360 tards/traitors) agreed. They mostly play crappier on the 360 because they were ported there, I can concede on games like Assassins Creed because that was actually developed for the Xbox system which was stated fairly early on.

Not to mention I'm more used to the controls of the PS3.

If anything whether they play better on a console or not is perhaps ones own opinion, but I'd rather believe that the system it's ported to is the crappier version.

And I don't see how the online is better in any way, just a different system, it's essentially the same.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> PS3 got outdone by 360 like this.
> 
> 360 realized they couldn't compete with the hardware of the PS3 nor with the revolutionary new system of the Wii so they rushed the completion date and what we got was crappy first version 360(ok, personally I still find it crap but that's besides the point)
> 
> ...



I don't really care about the company, microsoft, sony, nintendo, all of em could go under for all I care. I just want a system and games. And XBoX 360 simply has more games that I Like and it has better multiplat functions and online. 

That's great that you "Tried" them on your system and your friends. It's proven games like fallout 3, virtua fighter 5, unreal tournament, AC and more work/are better on 360. I bearly ever hear the ps3 game having advantages over 360. And I'm not talking about graphics because there the same and only fanboys care about stupid shit like that. I'm talking about Virtua fighter 5 having online, unreal tournament 3 online better, AC less glitches, fallout 3 less glitches on 360. Those matter to me. Graphics do not, since to me they look the same. 

And as i said the online is a huge factor in terms of buying multiplat games since most of my friends have 360 and i only have two friends who own ps3. And 1 bearly every plays anything on it. Shit he borrows all the games from me 

Like i said it's fine to like ps3 better. I like the 360 better and if a customer or person or friend asks me for some advice I'll give the heads up to 360. I simply think it has better offering then ps3. If you don't then that's great  But i own both so i don't really give a shit who comes out on top. I get to play all the great games on both and laugh at the ones who hate on one another's system 

P.S. - People who own this fucking naruto game. How do i get Mission XP? It's driving me insain and the booklet just telling me i have to gain them. Doesn't tell me how.


----------



## Akira (Jan 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> PS3 got outdone by 360 like this.
> 
> 360 realized they couldn't compete with the hardware of the PS3 nor with the revolutionary new system of the Wii so they rushed the completion date and what we got was crappy first version 360(ok, personally I still find it crap but that's besides the point)
> 
> ...



If a game has been ported to PS3, it will look marginally better on 360 (Fallout3) however if this is not the case as with most of the newer games coming out (except Fallout) the difference will either be tiny or the PS3 version will be marginally superior (at least to me).

I don't really understand this conspiracy theory of MS throwing money at companies to make games multiplat. I'd be lying if I said I didn't think they were with Square considering the support they've given to the 360 with average IP's and FF13 but the idea that games like DMC (just an example) were paid for is silly. Going multiplatform is a good business decision unless you've got a game which is basically confirmed to sell 4-6 million copies on one system.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 11, 2009)

Fenrir said:


> If a game has been ported to PS3, it will look marginally better on 360 (Fallout3) however if this is not the case as with most of the newer games coming out (except Fallout) the difference will either be tiny or the PS3 version will be marginally superior (at least to me).
> 
> I don't really understand this conspiracy theory of MS throwing money at companies to make games multiplat. I'd be lying if I said I didn't think they were with Square considering the support they've given to the 360 with average IP's and FF13 but the idea that games like DMC (just an example) were paid for is silly. Going multiplatform is a good business decision unless you've got a game which is basically confirmed to sell 4-6 million copies on one system.



I agree with you, because of sony, going solo on the playstaion isn't as profitable as it used to be.


----------



## Akira (Jan 11, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I agree with you, because of sony, going solo on the playstaion isn't as profitable as it used to be.



It's not just on playstation, going solo on anything other than the Wii or DS isn't as profitable as it used to be. On the 360 and PS3 games cost much, much more to develop than last gen, so it's inevitable that more companies would choose multiplatform development especially since the two consoles are so similar in terms of features.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 11, 2009)

Fenrir said:


> It's not just on playstation, going solo on anything other than the Wii or DS isn't as profitable as it used to be. On the 360 and PS3 games cost much, much more to develop than last gen, so it's inevitable that more companies would choose multiplatform development especially since the two consoles are so similar in terms of features.



Isn't the cheapest price for the 360 like $200 now? Yeah, but the 360 has more exclusives compared the ps3, which have all done finacially well. The ps3 would have done alot better if sony didn't go and hype it as kinda PC killer and then charge $600 fucking dollars while claiming that's a reasonalbe price.


----------



## Id (Jan 11, 2009)

I will summon up the PS3.
*Smart*
Standardizing Hard Drive
USB connection
HDMI connection
Wifi connection
Blue Tooth connection

*Not So Smart*
Total memory was suppose to be 1 gig, not 512 Mb.
Pulling out Backward compatibility.
Media Card Readers
*
Risk*
Cell
Blu Ray 

 It was Sony decision to market Blu Ray, and the Cell processor that drove the price of the hardware to $500-600. Its basically their marketing machine, beyond just gaming.  But you have to look beyond Sony gaming machine, to realize just how much benefit they will gain from these two technologies. 

Ok, so Sony won the format war, and beat HD-DVD. Blu Ray still offers vary little to mainstream gamers. Not everyone wants to pay $25-30 for a movie, have 7.1 true surround sound set up, and/or gigantic 1080 P projectors (let it be LCD, Plasma, etc?). And to make matters worse, video games are certainly not making use Blu Ray storage capacity. But they won the format war, which was their aim. Their focus is to standardize Blu Ray as the new DVD, and sell more hardware for it (sound and picture anyone?).

The Cell is this new processor with bells and whistles that can out perform general purpose CPU. Problem is, its new technology. It takes time to learn. But Sony and Associates invested so much money in this processor. This processor can be used in TV, Cell phones, Sound systems etc? 


However, clearly 360 has the better GFX card. And its CPU is easier to program then the Cell. And many claim, that 360 will graphical push more then the PS3 because of it. And at first it seemed as so. But hot damn, KZ2, Uncharted 2, and MGS 4 look drop dead gorgeous. If PS3 is making better looking games, a good part of that reason is the Cell. 


I hope, Sony decides to stick with Cell with the PS4. Developers will have a good grasp of that technology by then, with their hands on an improved processor. And maybe they should look into Memristors. Hopefully they will be able to offer a better deal next gen, using what they gained this gen.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2009)

So played some more of naruto ninja storm. It isn't bad but it gets kinda boring fast. And i hate the over world missions more so then 360's naruto game. Glad combat is far more fun in Ninja storm. I have a few problems with it and once i do my review you'll see what but i got it for only 40 bucks so it's not bad.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 11, 2009)

^^ You have anyone to play with you?


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 12, 2009)

I got Ninja Storm & Resistance 2 for $30 earlier before christmas at Zellers. They were having a sale all games priced 19.99-59.99 were 15 bucks. I also got POP & NBA 2K9


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I got Ninja Storm & Resistance 2 for $30 earlier before christmas at Zellers. They were having a sale all games priced 19.99-59.99 were 15 bucks. I also got POP & NBA 2K9


Nice           .


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2009)

Kenshin scores


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 12, 2009)

Anybody here played Burnout: Paradise? I'm a Burnout fan and I saw it for a tenner pre-owned the other day, considering the purchase, it's between that and Persona 3 atm and I can't decide.


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2009)

Being both a burnout and Persona hater I'd say save the money for a good game instead... if you absolutely can't, go for Burnout as you are a fan of the series.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, that's this month at least, whatever I don't get this month I'll end up getting next once I've been paid and bought my car, as well as a few other games no doubt. MGS4 and Valkyria Chronicles to name but two. Gotta work on a budget for the next few weeks though, so I'll probably pick up Burnout.


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> *Being both a burnout and Persona hater* I'd say save the money for a good game instead... if you absolutely can't, go for Burnout as you are a fan of the series.


The heck...? You don't qualify for answering Trunkten's question.


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2009)

I qualify for everything


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I qualify for everything


No, you don't.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 12, 2009)

Segan said:


> No, you don't.



This         .


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 12, 2009)

This has already been posted, right?

*too lazy to check*


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2009)

Segan said:


> No, you don't.





Killua said:


> This         .



Both of you know I own you together


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 12, 2009)

We're on the same level


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 12, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> This has already been posted, right?
> 
> *too lazy to check*



It looks nice, I guess.

I'm still not interested in the "Halo Killer: Third Attempt" in the slightest still.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 12, 2009)

Resesitence is porbaly the closet to a halo sony can get. But I'm not that interested either because I'm saving up for fallout 3.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 12, 2009)

Its been one year and a few months since the picture below, cell is in for a revision soon.
Willing to bet PS3slim is here by xmas


----------



## Gene (Jan 12, 2009)

tachi, you have a PS3?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Genie :3

Nope, not yet anyway, I'm finding it difficult to buy a console on which I will only ever play Metal Gear 4 D: 

Once Killzone hits I may get one, the Star Ocean XBox deal is killing me though D:

In short no game yet has wowed me enough to buy a new console yet (Metal Gear yes, PS3 Price makes it impractical to buy for that alone though, DDDD:  loaned a friends PS3 to play MGS4)

Im happily PC Gaming until someone wins me over :3


----------



## Dan (Jan 12, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hey Genie :3
> 
> Nope, not yet anyway, I'm finding it difficult to buy a console on which I will only ever play Metal Gear 4 D:
> 
> ...


He's a good friend. My PS3 stays at home.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 12, 2009)

I pimped him my Dreamcast with Rival Schools, Skies of Arcadia, PowerStone II, VeronicaX etc.

He only had MGS4, he actually wanted to trade longer


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey guys... I was wonderin...

Is there any car game that is truly fun and worthy of sixty bucks? Note: I have no money so I tend to be picky when choosin games..

I do not like Need for speed, and read that GT5 was utter shit... any tips?

It can also come out LATER this year...


----------



## Akira (Jan 12, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> Hey guys... I was wonderin...
> 
> Is there any car game that is truly fun and worthy of sixty bucks? Note: I have no money so I tend to be picky when choosin games..
> 
> ...



Motorstorm: Pacific Rift.


It's offroad but that doesn't stop it from being one of the most fun racing games this gen


Also where did you read GT5 was utter shit?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> Anybody here played Burnout: Paradise? I'm a Burnout fan and I saw it for a tenner pre-owned the other day, considering the purchase, it's between that and Persona 3 atm and I can't decide.



Both are well worth it, persona 3 for story and length, burnout for racing? I dunno so different, both very good.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 12, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> Hey guys... I was wonderin...
> 
> Is there any car game that is truly fun and worthy of sixty bucks? Note: I have no money so I tend to be picky when choosin games..
> 
> ...



You're referring to GT5: Prologue. The full GT5 game may be out in Japan later this year, so you could port it.


----------



## crabman (Jan 12, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I pimped him my Dreamcast with Rival Schools, Skies of Arcadia, PowerStone II, VeronicaX etc.
> 
> He only had MGS4, he actually wanted to trade longer



Rival Schools!!!! They need to make another one TT-TT... That game was awesome...


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jan 12, 2009)

Fenrir said:


> *Motorstorm: Pacific Rift.*
> 
> 
> It's offroad but that doesn't stop it from being one of the most fun racing games this gen
> ...



Thanks, Ill have to take a look at that game... Is it rentable first?

As for GT5... 


> You're referring to GT5: Prologue. The full GT5 game may be out in Japan later this year, so you could port it.



This is probably true... I dont remember where, probably gamestop and IGN or the other usual google places...

It said it was not really a great game... so I was seriously put off... especially since they said it was limited in arenas and cars...

I loved GT on the PS... alot, so I was gonna blindly buy it until reason came along,


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 12, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> Thanks, Ill have to take a look at that game... Is it rentable first?
> 
> As for GT5...
> 
> ...


They were probably talking about GT5: Prologue (a $40 demo) since the full game isn't anywhere near out yet.  If you like driving simulations why not get GT5?  As for me I'll stick with Burnout Paradise.


----------



## Id (Jan 12, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> Hey guys... I was wonderin...
> 
> Is there any car game that is truly fun and worthy of sixty bucks? Note: I have no money so I tend to be picky when choosin games..
> 
> ...



*Midnight Club: Los Angeles* (Its a rockstar title, good shiz)


*Grid* (demo available of PSN)

*
MotorStorm Pacific Rift* (demo available of PSN)


Personally I plan to buy Midnight Club LA.

You can customize your car.
License Vehicles. 
Sand Box gamplay (ala GTA)  
Power Ups.
Your course is a City modeled from LA.
Great Music Selection.

Its more of a fun drive, then a serious simulator.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> <snip>
> 
> And as i said the online is a huge factor in terms of buying multiplat games since most of my friends have 360 and i only have two friends who own ps3. And 1 bearly every plays anything on it. Shit he borrows all the games from me
> 
> Like i said it's fine to like ps3 better. I like the 360 better and if a customer or person or friend asks me for some advice I'll give the heads up to 360. I simply think it has better offering then ps3. If you don't then that's great  But i own both so i don't really give a shit who comes out on top. I get to play all the great games on both and laugh at the ones who hate on one another's system


There's nothing really in it in terms of online services though is there?  Other than some bells and whistles (as I have heard, it does not have dedicated servers and is essentially charging for P2P), Live conspicuously costs £60 to get started (wireless, which is common) and then £40 every year, and the other's free. Especially considering as the Xbox is supposedly the 'no-nonsense gaming console' of the industry, where it's expected for everyone to go online for a complete gaming experience unlike the Wii for example, where it's more a secondary thing. At the end of it all, in my opinion it's a product that was rushed to market, and the Playstation was just more refined as an all purpose home entertainment device in basically every way. It's also naíve to dismiss Blu-ray, it will become the standard for home cinema soon enough. Unless you outright don't watch films at home, I don't see how this would be an irrelevant factor in an appraisal of the system. 

I am struggling to think of how the Xbox also has more/better games to offer at this moment, third parties all tend to be multiplatform and Sony have the best internal studios in the business as far as I'm concerned (2nd party is probably about equal as well). A highly subjective thing in any case. Price is the only real thing separating the two, but of course the online components for the Xbox are in my eyes a bit of a con and potentially add £100 to the cost right off the bat (£40 minimum). 



Fenrir said:


> If a game has been ported to PS3, it will look marginally better on 360 (Fallout3) however if this is not the case as with most of the newer games coming out (except Fallout) the difference will either be tiny or the PS3 version will be marginally superior (at least to me).
> 
> I don't really understand this conspiracy theory of MS throwing money at companies to make games multiplat. I'd be lying if I said I didn't think they were with Square considering the support they've given to the 360 with average IP's and FF13 but the idea that games like DMC (just an example) were paid for is silly. Going multiplatform is a good business decision unless you've got a game which is basically confirmed to sell 4-6 million copies on one system.


Ports to the PS3 were fortunate to look as good as they did, they really had no right the way developers were apparently doing them. The funny thing about all this is that I understand if the games were developed with the Playstation as the lead platform, the Xbox and even the PC versions would benefit so everybody wins.. Some developers possibly don't know how to work with the PS3 properly or they're stuck in the past and don't want to bother learning something new, which will backfire on them since the entire computing industry will follow the design route of the Cell including Intel (Larrabee is something new & similar). 

edit: I've got no real evidence on how this part of the industry works, but 'money hatting' isn't exactly a corrupt or illegal practice. They don't get their reputation for nothing either, Square-Enix (Sony are ~20% shareholders aren't they?) gave up their biggest franchise and agreed to hold back their game from PS3 users until the Xbox port was complete, along with making several of their other games exclusive to that platform, Rockstar gave up their biggest franchise and agreed to make substantial exclusive content for them, Eidos are giving them exclusive DLC etc. Publishers will take anything if they can get it, even if going multiplatform is uniformly to their own benefit. Nothing new though. 



Id said:


> I will summon up the PS3.
> *Smart*
> Standardizing Hard Drive
> USB connection
> ...


The Xenos probably has the edge over the RSX but is there really such a gulf (as little is known about the RSX) ? The difference I've understood is that it can get away with some 'free' AA (more eDRAM or something or other), but I would like to hear your more detailed opinion. Agreed that the Xbox would likely have better-looking games than the PS3 if dev's continue old habits, but I think those days are over for the most part now. I know Sony sent a specialist team to Epic to get them up to par for UT3, and this kind of thing should continue. Kojima Productions didn't do badly.  

The reason why GC and Xbox games looked better than their PS2 counterparts was largely due to the alien nature of the GPU and to a lesser extent the Emotion Engine CPU rather than it being technologically inferior (at least, not to the extent that it is often dubbed). Developers probably only recently found out exactly what they were doing, so Sony didn't do them any favours last time either but they had to put up with it because it sold like nothing had sold before it. 

Sony would be absolute fuckwits of levels never heard of previously if they don't use 'Cell 2' in their PS4. R&D costs have all been accounted for at the foundational level, IBM are already working on the 'new Cell'.. costs will be lower, and developers won't have to learn anything especially new to work with it. 2012 will be the absolute earliest we'll see a PS4 I think, the earliest next-gen system will probably be a Nintendo. I can see HDTV's really taking off in the next few years and when everyone finds out the Wii looks like shit on it the need will become more pressing to make something fitting, but they're probably anticipating that now to be fair. 

Regardless, Nintendo and Microsoft will have a much tougher time getting the guts of their systems built from scratch. Blu-ray will be the industry standard by then, so assuming Nintendo and Microsoft will still be using physical media they're going to have to get creative.. Sony will include it in their system at low cost, and Pioneer's big mthfckin BD's they've been making (400GB) could be the standard. There's no way they'll introduce it with a PS3 price, you'd guess the equivalent of £299/$399 launch at the most.



Mibu Clan said:


> Thanks, Ill have to take a look at that game... Is it rentable first?
> 
> As for GT5...
> 
> ...


It's not a $60 game though.. easily worth the purchase for a fan of GT if you're not against the principle of paying for demo's.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 13, 2009)

I could have seen your preference for Live in your earlier post, I'm arguing that if someone was to make an unbiased comparison between the services the PSN would be better value.. Someone can claim that PSN titles are better quality, so having more demo's is irrelevant (not a fact, but subjective) and less lag on games is unsubstantiated (though might be true for you). Voice chat is available on PSN isn't it? Doesn't the US PSN store have a video service as well? It has a party system (though many games have party systems don't they?) and voice messages, plus some other small bonuses - but I don't think this makes it worth an extra £40 a year, and that's not counting the poor sod who can't connect his ethernet cable and has to shell out £60/$100 for the wireless adapter. 

Similarly with games, fair enough you prefer the Xbox library by far - but you can't assume everyone else will and the two gaming catalogs measure up the same more or less, in amount of good games. I'm not criticising the Xbox as a games system by the way, it's very good at what it does - just that I think if one was to look at things as objectively as they could, the PS3 offers more bang for your buck (for the average gamer). Of course you have to consider the abysmal failure rates of the console, and other issues like disc-scratching. Which reminds me I swapped my HDD out yesterday (installed Linux), forgot to take the disc out.. glad I had one system and not the other at that point.  hehehe  

But if the mass market is finding the most value in the Wii and spending silly money on balance boards, plastic wheel holders and the like; you have to wonder if there's a point to all this.


----------



## Id (Jan 13, 2009)

> The Xenos probably has the edge over the RSX but is there really such a gulf (as little is known about the RSX) ? The difference I've understood is that it can get away with some 'free' AA (more eDRAM or something or other), but I would like to hear your more detailed opinion. Agreed that the Xbox would likely have better-looking games than the PS3 if dev's continue old habits, but I think those days are over for the most part now. I know Sony sent a specialist team to Epic to get them up to par for UT3, and this kind of thing should continue. Kojima Productions didn't do badly.


Heh I mostly agree with you. Xenos edges out the RSX, and a vary marginal edge. The difference is Cell is meant to ease some of the work load from RSX. But that takes some time, development…bla, bla, bla (I am sure you read about this several times over.) But the results are clear. The machine with the weaker GPU can pump out better graphics, thanks multithreaded application of the Cell. 

Unreal Engine needs to be recoded to make use of the SPE, in order to make use of RSX. Otherwise we get a direct port. And a bad one for obvious reasons (its coded for a machine with 3 general purpose CPU, and a beefier GPU).



> The reason why GC and Xbox games looked better than their PS2 counterparts was largely due to the alien nature of the GPU and to a lesser extent the Emotion Engine CPU rather than it being technologically inferior (at least, not to the extent that it is often dubbed). Developers probably only recently found out exactly what they were doing, so Sony didn't do them any favours last time either but they had to put up with it because it sold like nothing had sold before it.


Cant say I agree entirely. I mean its true that developers let lose, on what PS2 Vector Units could do; GoW2, MGS3, GT 4.…those are some technical breakthroughs. But it was aging tech, that was hard to program. Game Cube and X-Box on the other hand sported newer GPU/CPU. I mean Its expected, it was released few years after PS2 debut. 





> Sony would be absolute fuckwits of levels never heard of previously if they don't use 'Cell 2' in their PS4. R&D costs have all been accounted for at the foundational level, IBM are already working on the 'new Cell'.. costs will be lower, and developers won't have to learn anything especially new to work with it. 2012 will be the absolute earliest we'll see a PS4 I think, the earliest next-gen system will probably be a Nintendo. I can see HDTV's really taking off in the next few years and when everyone finds out the Wii looks like shit on it the need will become more pressing to make something fitting, but they're probably anticipating that now to be fair.


I agree, so much founding for the Cell. I hope they make an easier transition into PS4 using an improved version of the Cell. If anything Nintendo would need to show us a true HD, more so then the 360. 360 would most likely jump into the new 6 Core CPU or better, with an improved GPU. Development for their system will always be easiest on X-Box. 




> Regardless, Nintendo and Microsoft will have a much tougher time getting the guts of their systems built from scratch. Blu-ray will be the industry standard by then, so assuming Nintendo and Microsoft will still be using physical media they're going to have to get creative.. Sony will include it in their system at low cost, and Pioneer's big mthfckin BD's they've been making (400GB) could be the standard. There's no way they'll introduce it with a PS3 price, you'd guess the equivalent of £299/$399 launch at the most.


Ok I understand that BD, should be backed up as well since it seems to hold a promising future. I mean you pointed out, a 400 GB optical drive. Jesus, now the need to improve disc read…vary significantly.

However, Nintendo is already looking into Memristors. Sony and Microsoft should as well. This technology is vary promising. Making the circuit boards more energy efficient, potentially replacing both Hard Drive and  Ram (by virtually integrating it), helping cut the cost of flash drive and possibly extend the storage capacity. I recommend members read up on it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 13, 2009)

Just checked out two of MSG4 cutscenes on YouTube.

Raiden vs Vamp - Holy shit, it was quite AWESOME! What a epic fight with some sick actions. Could watch it all day.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 13, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Just checked out two of MSG4 cutscenes on YouTube.
> 
> Raiden vs Vamp - Holy shit, it was quite AWESOME! What a epic fight with some sick actions. Could watch it all day.


I'd rather play it, but thats not how MGS rolls


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 13, 2009)

Because MGS isn't hack and slash, it's Stealth Action.


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

/signed and agreed


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> I could have seen your preference for Live in your earlier post, I'm arguing that if someone was to make an unbiased comparison between the services the PSN would be better value.. Someone can claim that PSN titles are better quality, so having more demo's is irrelevant (not a fact, but subjective) and less lag on games is unsubstantiated (though might be true for you). Voice chat is available on PSN isn't it? Doesn't the US PSN store have a video service as well? It has a party system (though many games have party systems don't they?) and voice messages, plus some other small bonuses - but I don't think this makes it worth an extra £40 a year, and that's not counting the poor sod who can't connect his ethernet cable and has to shell out £60/$100 for the wireless adapter.
> 
> Similarly with games, fair enough you prefer the Xbox library by far - but you can't assume everyone else will and the two gaming catalogs measure up the same more or less, in amount of good games. I'm not criticising the Xbox as a games system by the way, it's very good at what it does - just that I think if one was to look at things as objectively as they could, the PS3 offers more bang for your buck (for the average gamer). Of course you have to consider the abysmal failure rates of the console, and other issues like disc-scratching. Which reminds me I swapped my HDD out yesterday (installed Linux), forgot to take the disc out.. glad I had one system and not the other at that point.  hehehe
> 
> But if the mass market is finding the most value in the Wii and spending silly money on balance boards, plastic wheel holders and the like; you have to wonder if there's a point to all this.



PSN doesn't have a chat system. Doesn't let me play my own music during a game. Doesn't let me join a party of up to 7 people to talk in a chat room. And these are all features outside of a game. So say I'm playing halo and a friend is playing gears and another is playing fallout, we can all still be in one chat room talking. This a major feature PS3 is lacking. Not to mention i fucking hate blu tooth and no one on my list even owns one  Also netflix has brought me hours of movies/shows. So yes for a 1/4th of what i make a week xbox live is well worth the money. I glady spend it on better service. HBO >>> NBC. Why? Cause you pay for it and it gives you better movies/shows. 

And i fail to see how ps3 gives you more bang for your buck. It gives you just as much in gaming mattering your gaming preferences. If you like halo and gears of war then 360 would be your choice. If you enjoy MGS and Ratchet and clank then that be your choice. I like both so i buy both. If someone doesn't like MGS but likes halo. Do you seriously see someone wanting a ps3 over 360? 

When people ask which is the better one i ask em "Do you like so and so" so i get a idea of what they like. 3/4 of the time 360 is the one they pick up. I don't force them to buy it, they just want those type of games. Usually people who pick up ps3 are buying it for blu ray 3/4ths of the time. This is just my store though and not the world, just sharing my experience on this. 

Now I have to go play some valk chronicles


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys see my pic on the last page? No comments?


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw it, but I think we'll have a PS3-slim by next Christmas we discussed it earlier... AND HEY TACHI!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2009)

The new CELL manufacturing should be full steam by March, Xmas I say too.

Hey Pedarphile <33333


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

Killua said:


> Because MGS isn't hack and slash, it's Stealth Action.



I thought MGS4 was a movie.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 13, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I thought MGS4 was a movie.


Yeah. And even when you actually got to play, there were many parts which were far away from stealth action.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 13, 2009)

Segan said:


> What amazes me that you actually post in here. I can't remember seeing you post in this section for like...forever.
> 
> That being said, what kind of numbers does Sony intend to achieve with Home?



Well, I have to post somewhere. And where else can a game critic post? 

As for numbers, I expect as much as possible. The dev cost for home wasn't as big as most people think, especially since Devs have to build their own pavilions.

Sidenote: the EA pavilion looks... interesting. Seriously, ads for Fifa 2009 all over the place.


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The new CELL manufacturing should be full steam by March, Xmas I say too.
> 
> Hey Pedarphile <33333


sup mang ?


Goofy Titan said:


> I thought MGS4 was a movie.



All MGS games have been about the same length, except the fact they took away the radio sequence scenes and made more cutscenes instead, invalid argument.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2009)

Ooh nm just burning media off my PC, im 120GB into a !60GB burn 

And you Pedar? :3


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

Scratching my balls, listening to the FFXIII theme.


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Well, I have to post somewhere. *And where else can a game critic post?*
> 
> As for numbers, I expect as much as possible. The dev cost for home wasn't as big as most people think, especially since Devs have to build their own pavilions.
> 
> Sidenote: the EA pavilion looks... interesting. Seriously, ads for Fifa 2009 all over the place.


That's exactly what I've been wondering ever since I knew of your job, because I never saw you post in this section. Until now, that is.

Maybe we got a second Second Life (pun intended), and a successful one at that


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Scratching my balls, listening to the FFXIII theme.


Dont scratch too hard, skin doesnt grow back down there D:


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

I must've disproved that so many times.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2009)

Bald Ball


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> All MGS games have been about the same length, except the fact they took away the radio sequence scenes and made more cutscenes instead, invalid argument.



So...9 hours, 42 minutes, and 12 seconds (Or around that) of a 15 hour game is still a game and not a movie?

Mind you, I like the game, but there are games on the DS with longer times of _gameplay_.

lol dentist + numb face = lol posts


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

I can run down Ocarina of Time to the same time it took me to complete MGS4 

2:42:36 is my record on The Boss Extreme while getting Big Boss emblem.


----------



## Akira (Jan 13, 2009)

From the article: said:
			
		

> Now dubbed the Ultimate Edition, the PS3 version will include a ton of new videos on the disc not found in previous versions. Find bloopers, behind the scenes, and developer strategy videos. There will also be brand new battleground maps. You'll be able to access the soundtrack from the game, and study with a built-in Unit Profiles video encyclopedia. To top it all, there's an exclusive HD version of a video feature, "Girls or RA3," which focuses on the women featured in the game.



Ironic what constitutes an "ultimate" edition nowadays


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 13, 2009)

Id said:


> Heh I mostly agree with you. Xenos edges out the RSX, and a vary marginal edge. The difference is Cell is meant to ease some of the work load from RSX. But that takes some time, development?bla, bla, bla (I am sure you read about this several times over.) But the results are clear. The machine with the weaker GPU can pump out better graphics, thanks multithreaded application of the Cell.
> 
> Unreal Engine needs to be recoded to make use of the SPE, in order to make use of RSX. Otherwise we get a direct port. And a bad one for obvious reasons (its coded for a machine with 3 general purpose CPU, and a beefier GPU).


Yeah. Apparently a dev at Guerilla Games was reported to have said by utilising the Cell they've taken as much as 50% of the workload off the GPU, for KZ2. It is technically immense, I hope there is a way this know-how can be given to all the dev's namely Kojima Productions, MGS5 with KZ2 engine  .. they'll no doubt be sharing secrets with the likes of Naughty Dog, Santa Monica, Insomniac etc. 



> Cant say I agree entirely. I mean its true that developers let lose, on what PS2 Vector Units could do; GoW2, MGS3, GT 4.?those are some technical breakthroughs. But it was aging tech, that was hard to program. Game Cube and X-Box on the other hand sported newer GPU/CPU. I mean Its expected, it was released few years after PS2 debut.


No doubt it was older, but I feel that the point is perhaps overstated (though of course the Gamecube and Xbox were superior in graphical output). The insides of the GCN and Xbox were much more standard affairs, and if the PS2 had gone with something like that we would not be seeing things like GoW2 7 years down the line isn't that right? Nothing was really lost from Sony's perspective with going down the path of vector units, as the strength of their brand cornered the support of every publisher regardless. 



> I agree, so much founding for the Cell. I hope they make an easier transition into PS4 using an improved version of the Cell. If anything Nintendo would need to show us a true HD, more so then the 360. 360 would most likely jump into the new 6 Core CPU or better, with an improved GPU. Development for their system will always be easiest on X-Box.


Backwards compatibility will be very easy for the PS4 at least.



> Ok I understand that BD, should be backed up as well since it seems to hold a promising future. I mean you pointed out, a 400 GB optical drive. Jesus, now the need to improve disc read?vary significantly.
> 
> However, Nintendo is already looking into Memristors. Sony and Microsoft should as well. This technology is vary promising. Making the circuit boards more energy efficient, potentially replacing both Hard Drive and  Ram (by virtually integrating it), helping cut the cost of flash drive and possibly extend the storage capacity. I recommend members read up on it.


I may read up on it soon, and be satisfied if I can understand one tenth of it! Would like to pick your brain, at some point. 


Home is fecking shite atm. I'm not interested in it at all until they have game launching up & running, but saying that it probably has the room to drastically improve and hopefully still remain free. The premium content on there is frankly ridiculous, ?1.59 for a chair.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 13, 2009)

Fenrir said:


> Ironic what constitutes an "ultimate" edition nowadays


But does it have keyboard & mouse support? 

KZ2 review, scans of the OPSM leaked btw. 

[Post]


----------



## Stalin (Jan 13, 2009)

Now I'm a bit interested.


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

The KZ2 review is from Playstation Magazine not too subjective thar


----------



## Stalin (Jan 13, 2009)

Whatcha ya saying?


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

Playstation Magazine reviewing a PS3 exclusive game = not too trustworthy if you ask me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't think they've shown unfair bias in the past, I don't really hold their ratings in high regard though, as they gave Motorstorm Pacific Rift a 6/10 !!?!

These are apparently some of their past scores. 

GT5 Prologue: 8/10
Haze: 5/10
Heavenly Sword: 8/10
Warhawk: 7/10 (what?!)
Lair: 5/10
Resistance 2: 8/10
Uncharted: 8/10


----------



## Dan (Jan 13, 2009)

Killzone 2 Release dates:

EU February 25, 2009[2]
AUS February 26, 2009
UK February 27, 2009
NA February 27, 2009

It comes out in the EU on Feb 25th, but 27th in UK.... which is part of Europe. WTF?!?!?!?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2009)

Why the fuck we get it last? Everybody knows we the shooting country. Goddamn it.


----------



## Dan (Jan 13, 2009)

^ That is so true, FPS' are made for the US.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 13, 2009)

It's only two days, lol. I'm not going to buy it until at least a week later though, might as well try and catch a deal online.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 13, 2009)

Do those other countries get the demo release on the 5th though?


----------



## Mr Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Has anyone here installed Linux on their PS3? Reason I ask is because there is a PS2 emulator that works with Linux and Windows.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> Has anyone here installed Linux on their PS3? Reason I ask is because there is a PS2 emulator that works with Linux and Windows.



If you mean the emulator 'PCSX2', PC's can't even run the fucking thing, let alone a system missing a chip needed to read the games and now lacking the buggy software emulation to compensate.


----------



## Dan (Jan 13, 2009)

it comes out on Friday in the UK, and I have no college on that day.

Gonna wake up early, might be sold out.....


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 13, 2009)

Killua said:


> Because MGS isn't hack and slash,* it's snatch and dash.*



fixed 


Just re-played MGS 4. I haven't touched it since I beat it during it's release week, but I think i'll go through a quick play for the Big Boss rank thingy.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2009)

Venom said:


> Killzone 2 Release dates:
> 
> EU February 25, 2009[2]
> AUS February 26, 2009
> ...



WTF 

Oh well, us in the UK are used to this shitty treatment anyway


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2009)

Venom said:


> it comes out on Friday in the UK, and I have no college on that day.
> 
> *Gonna wake up early, might be sold out*.....



Lol good one. If gears 2 was easy to find and halo 3, i'm sure killzone 2 will be easy. Only game i ever tried to buy when sold out was persona 3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

Venom said:


> it comes out on Friday in the UK, and I have no college on that day.
> 
> Gonna wake up early, might be sold out.....



I've learned over the years that hyped games from small developers are hard to find.

Otherwise, it should be piss easy.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2009)

All hail CapGod


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 13, 2009)

February = crazy month, 


Street Fighter4 and Killzone 2 WOW!


----------



## Athrum (Jan 13, 2009)

Venom said:


> It comes out in the EU on Feb 25th, but 27th in UK.... which is part of Europe. WTF?!?!?!?




Cause they didn't want the euro, now they are paying for it xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2009)

I deiced to register to the playstation store. My online ID is 

DrGregHouseMD


Muhahahaha.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

Awh, nothing creepy like "Uncle "rape kids" Ssj3_Goku"?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2009)

I suggest you re think your logic 0_0


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh right.

That's too long of a name.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2009)

SENTINEL said:


> February = crazy month,
> 
> 
> Street Fighter4 and Killzone 2 WOW!



Must buy's in feb for me - 
GTA4 expansion 
SF4
Star ocean 4
Godfather 2 

Most likely - 
Killzone 2 
X-blade

Maybe - 
Fear 2


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 13, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Awh, nothing creepy like "Uncle "rape kids" Ssj3_Goku"?





Anyway, checked out Ikea for a bit in hopes of finding some nice stuff to build my SFIV area with.  I think I can come up with some fun stuff to surround the Triple.


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> Yeah. Apparently a dev at Guerilla Games was reported to have said by utilising the Cell they've taken as much as 50% of the workload off the GPU, for KZ2. It is technically immense, I hope there is a way this know-how can be given to all the dev's namely Kojima Productions, MGS5 with KZ2 engine  .. they'll no doubt be sharing secrets with the likes of Naughty Dog, Santa Monica, Insomniac etc.



A well then you will be happy to know that when  you beat Resistance 2, in the ending credits Insomniac gives props to Guerilla Games, and Naughty Dog for helping them out. 




Snake_108 said:


> No doubt it was older, but I feel that the point is perhaps overstated (though of course the Gamecube and Xbox were superior in graphical output). The insides of the GCN and Xbox were much more standard affairs, and if the PS2 had gone with something like that we would not be seeing things like GoW2 7 years down the line isn't that right? Nothing was really lost from Sony's perspective with going down the path of vector units, as the strength of their brand cornered the support of every publisher regardless.



Ok I see what you are saying. 

Proven technology ages quicker. So investing in the Emotion Engine in the hopes that developers will bring out the most out of the Vector Units. It managed to accomplish what it did. 

Well here is a second thought. I don?t think that in this Gen, dev?s will need 7-8 years to figure out how to maximize the Cell and the RSX. A vary big variable, that gave dev?s nightmares in the PS2. Was that PS2 OS, was neither Open GL or Windows base. Think about it, it was a completely custom OS only found in the PS2. 

This gen, Sony implemented Open GL. All the developers have to do is grasp   the Cell. 



Snake_108 said:


> Backwards compatibility will be very easy for the PS4 at least.


God I hope so. Retaining a better Cell for a CPU and nVida GFX card will be utter sweet. 



Snake_108 said:


> I may read up on it soon, and be satisfied if I can understand one tenth of it! Would like to pick your brain, at some point.



I know it seems complicated. But I really hope this technology comes to pass, and integrated to every day electronic appliances. 



Snake_108 said:


> Home is fecking shite atm. I'm not interested in it at all until they have game launching up & running, but saying that it probably has the room to drastically improve and hopefully still remain free. The premium content on there is frankly ridiculous, ?1.59 for a chair.



Yeah home is a completely waste of time. I really cant see myself emerging with this crap.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

February is only good for SF 4. Which I think i'll get a job and quit after a paycheck for.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

looks much better than the 360 version imo


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2009)

Rather have Ryu too but doubt I'll be getting a limited edition. Unless my store stocks on em, then i will


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2009)

We get Blu Rays with out bundle. Nuf Said 



Kenshin said:


> February is only good for SF 4. Which I think i'll get a job and quit after a paycheck for.


Killzone 2 comes out on FEB.

I think I want to start a clan.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 14, 2009)

i cant believe it, finally after two weeks of purchase (ebay.co.uk) i got MGS4. guess what? a fucking asshole seller gave me defective disk (there's  stain on disk) and i couldnt open it at all. i'm soooo pissed off right now


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2009)

*My Little Big Planet Review - *

Picture discussion! Page 5 is 100% cute, 100% sexy and 100% legend. That's 300%.

I expect hate, so throw it at me


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Cause they didn't want the euro, now they are paying for it xD



Sweden doesn't have the euro and we still get it on the 25th 


edit, I need special edition on SF4 


@Crazymtf you have to realize that the game is from 7 years old and is foremost centred at a younger crowd so simple game play controls are to be expected, and since when is voice-acting a must have, Zelda is doing fine without it... in-fact I'd quit playing Zelda if they put a voice to him, it would ruin it for me. I understand the fact that you found it too complex, or perhaps didn't have the imagination for it, and I found it great that you explained it was your opinion but try to see it from the younger crowd who doesn't care about voice-acting or first-person halo shooters, it's just a fun game to run through which is exactly what it is, in style with the earlier mario games which were 2d.

And god your rapping intro I started crying of laughter.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *My Little Big Planet Review - *
> 
> Link removed
> 
> I expect hate, so throw it at me



After watching a couple of your reviews, I agree with most, I like them now. 

Little Big Planet felt to basic to me as well.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

LBP is an excellent game, but it does get boring in the long run.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Depends on if you're building your own levels or not. I'm currently constructing my first level and I'm finding it hilarious


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Or Americans stop being so cheap and makes basic calculations realizing a PS3 is cheaper than an Xbox in the long run.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Gears was my only motivation for getting a Xbox 360, but I ended up liking Shadow Run even more, that game was so much fun.


----------



## Mr Gold (Jan 14, 2009)

@FD
I agree. But where I live 80 GB Ps3's are being discontinued. I guess its because the core 80 GB wasn't doing so great. My friend at gamestop told me there were a lot of returns on the core systems because it could not play PS2 games. 

Btw does anyone here play the playstation at home game if so how do you dance I cant figure it out!! Help please.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

search for home tutorial.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's a good tip:

Don't touch Home. It sucks. It's more of self-trolling and less of a "game" than anything else on the system.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

It's good to some extent.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

If you call Live shit, then Home is the  core of shittiness. 

It's so boring.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Some stuff is amusing.


----------



## Mr Gold (Jan 14, 2009)

I have only played it a couple of times. The only thing I want to learn is how to dance.

Is linux a complicated OS? Because I am going to install it on my PS3.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

That depends on what version of Linux you install, there are like 30 different mods. regular Linux = DOS

Ubuntu would be recommended for someone who is used to Windows.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Not sure it can be installed on the PS3 and it's free-ware all Linux is free-ware just google it.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Here's a good tip:
> 
> Don't touch Home. It sucks. It's more of self-trolling and less of a "game" than anything else on the system.


Since when was Home pushed as a game? It's a virtual world. It's alright, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 14, 2009)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> I have only played it a couple of times. The only thing I want to learn is how to dance.
> 
> Is linux a complicated OS? Because I am going to install it on my PS3.


What do you plan on using it for? If you've never used it before, it's probably only good for a proper web browser in Firefox. Some people use it for programming with the Cell and homebrew developing, but it's not very complicated to install the OS (I have Yellow Dog on my PS3). It's a bit different to Windows in terms of installing software, but you should be able to find the code on the internet for popular programs. You can also install Snes9x with relative ease.  I'm gonna have a go at getting old favourites like Duke Nukem 3D, Doom and Quake to run as well. [noparse]:S[/noparse]


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 14, 2009)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> I have only played it a couple of times. The only thing I want to learn is how to dance.
> 
> Is linux a complicated OS? Because I am going to install it on my PS3.


Only package management is a headache.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2009)

with the linux OS on the PS3. You can set it up as a server =0


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

With Linux you can haxx things


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *My Little Big Planet Review - *
> 
> In case you forgot, the Rin'negan can apparently do similar.
> 
> I expect hate, so throw it at me


Simply put.
Its not your type of game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Sweden doesn't have the euro and we still get it on the 25th
> 
> 
> edit, I need special edition on SF4
> ...


Made for 7 year old then they shouldn't hype it up much  I may of liked the level creator if i actually liked the core gameplay. But since that's so weak and boring the level creator becomes bleh. All together like the above post, game isn't for me. 

And my rapping is the best, don't hate


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2009)

Check this out.
''Busted!!!''


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Made for 7 year old then they shouldn't hype it up much  I may of liked the level creator if i actually liked the core gameplay. But since that's so weak and boring the level creator becomes bleh. All together like the above post, game isn't for me.
> 
> And my rapping is the best, don't hate



I said it's targeted at a younger audience and it has a from 7 year stamp thus the simplistic nature of the game. And the core gameplay is much better if you sit with like 3-4 friends enjoying it =)

And the rapping was crap dude, it was cool though, original intro <3

Also learn to take constructive-criticism instead of defending so much


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2009)

*Microsoft Replies to Sony in Regard to PlayStation 3 vs. Xbox 360*
Link removed


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

Ugh, I hate this retarded console war so much.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

I will shoot the next person who uses Live and says the PS3 is more expensive.


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2009)

Every generation has a console war. Helps push competitive prices, and increase its value…other wise you have the Wii.


----------



## Helix (Jan 14, 2009)

Wii would like to play.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't really care about this console war. Even though the PS3 is behind the Wii and 360 in terms of sales, I'm satisfied with what I have.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 14, 2009)

I just say I hate all three.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 14, 2009)

We mightn't care about it directly, but competition between Sony and Microsoft is a good thing and brings the best out of both companies really. Gaming would be worse off with either of them not there.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I said it's targeted at a younger audience and it has a from 7 year stamp thus the simplistic nature of the game. And the core gameplay is much better if you sit with like 3-4 friends enjoying it =)
> 
> And the rapping was crap dude, it was cool though, original intro <3
> 
> Also learn to take constructive-criticism instead of defending so much



Not defending it, I'm replying. 

And my rapping is number 1 playa 

*Valkyria Chronicles Review - 
*
tentenw

And yes I like pimping my reviews, don't hate


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

You want me to review your rapping ^.^ I'll make many references to Vanilla Ice


----------



## Athrum (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah the song trows me off a little. But nice review. I love that game.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

A good advice, don't misspell the game name  "ValkyriA Chronicles"


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> A good advice, don't misspell the game name  "ValkyriA Chronicles"



Fucking damn it, google is useless. Didn't fix it for me, they except me to do all the damn work laugh


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, those lazy google bastards, keeping the biggest search engine on the planet running and doesn't have time to fix a typo you made


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, fuck them. 

And this naruto game is driving me fucking crazy. WHY must i do shitty little missions to get points to play through story? This is fucking dumb.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

I never play anime games for just that reason... I don't play "movie games" either, okay, LotR series was kinda good  Hack and slash it was funny.

but in general they're all crap.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

It's not a bad game, it's pretty fun in combat but god the single player adventure sucks as bad as the 360's adventure.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Dan (Jan 15, 2009)

Unchared 2 next year is a bit odd for me, there was no promotion at E3 and It kinda just popped up suddenly.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 15, 2009)

Uncharted 2 is coming out this year I think? Can't wait for killzone 2 looks crazy


----------



## Dan (Jan 15, 2009)

thats what I mean't...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

WKC want :[


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

We all do want WKC.

Those who don't are beetches.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija and Kusuriuri should be punished for having lost interest in WKC.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Has there been an SSX game this gen?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

*December 2008 Sales*

Hardware sales figures.



> PlayStation 2 410K
> PlayStation 3 726K
> PlayStation Portable 1.02 million
> Xbox 360 1.44 million
> ...



I'd say the PS3 sold surprisingly well, despite being twice as expensive.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

I feel bad that the numbers had to be from lowest to highest as a means to show the PS3 on top of the competition


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Bya 

link


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

A price-cut is all it takes.

Not expecting one anytime soon though.

EDIT:

lol didn't see that Tachi


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Its had a shitton of price cuts as is, gimping the system.

What it needs is a huge dose of "do want" to people who don't own it, whatever it may be.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

I know it has, but it's not enough.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Not bad for PS3, remember, Sony isnt making money on these consoles yet, so lets hope it booms by march with the new manufacturing process.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

The Wii is cancer.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Sold to cancerous people who have no idea what gaming is.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm going to bed now, see you kids tomorrow.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm no kid, I have no bedtime.

Unlike you sir!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Good night Byakushie


----------



## RodMack (Jan 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> We all do want WKC.
> 
> Those who don't are beetches.


I don't really play RPGs so WKC is not in my wishlist, so that makes me a beetch  but if a demo were to come out i'd give it a try.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 16, 2009)

First Killzone 2 review. 

those page 

The price cut is inevitable, I think they'll do it earlier rather than later but that's guesswork. The yen's strengthening against the dollar has really fucked 'em, despite the financial preparation a company like Sony makes for these sort of things (hedging and whatnot). Nintendo only managed because their console is cheap as hell.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

Ugh the PS3 is so cheap considering what it offers.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 16, 2009)

The PS3 is definitely worth it's price, but a lot of people can't afford to shell out $400 for a console. Especially when the alternative console is "good enough". It's as simple as that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 16, 2009)

IMO, Sony either misunderstood their market or didn't actually provide for the market they were 'creating'. (duh, i know)

It seems to want to appeal to adult males (not traditional gamers), but they didn't bring out any system sellers for them (COUGH Gran Turismo 5 COUGH). 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Has there been an SSX game this gen?


Check out _Pure_.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> The PS3 is definitely worth it's price, but a lot of people can't afford to shell out $400 for a console. Especially when the alternative console is "good enough". It's as simple as that.



200$for the Xbox, 100$ Xbox live a year 100$ for an HDD...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 16, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Ugh the PS3 is so cheap considering what it offers.





Freija the Dick said:


> 200$for the Xbox, 100$ Xbox live a year 100$ for an HDD...



Reassurance post #34781 and #34782 respectively.

Also, Xbox live is fifty dollars for a year, assuming you buy the 12 month pack.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

Uh, $100 for Live? Yeah, your troll-Microsoft figures are really out of line. <3


----------



## Id (Jan 16, 2009)

On Christmas we were comparing PSN and Live on CoD4 next to each other. I see no gaming difference,  other then the fact that Live has more mic users. And this was with 360 directly connection vs. PS3 wifi connection.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you ask me, Xbox users can be as full of it re: Live as any of the Playstation lot are. I think Microsoft should provide online gaming with none of the bells and whistles in their Silver account (that's the free one right?) and have a premium service for all the chatroom stuff.

Has anyone played Söldner-X: Himmelsstürmer? Saw a trailer for it on the PSN Store, looks a decent shoot-em-up.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 16, 2009)

Id said:


> On Christmas we were comparing PSN and Live on CoD4 next to each other. I see no gaming difference,  other then the fact that Live has more mic users. And this was with 360 directly connection vs. PS3 wifi connection.



IIRC, CoD4 is P2P on PS3 also, so I don't see why there would be much of a difference.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 16, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> 200$for the Xbox, 100$ Xbox live a year 100$ for an HDD...



Are you trying to say that the high price point of the PS3 isn't a factor that has caused it's sales to be lower than the Xbox 360? That's all I'm saying. You keep going on about how people need to use their brains and see that they're getting more for their money with the PS3. The fact is, the Xbox 360 is cheaper and the average consumer is almost always going to go for the cheaper product. The majority of Xbox 360 owners haven't bought any add-ons, just Live. Xbox Live just like the PS3 is worth the $50.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

I was up at Game today and pre-ordered SFIV and changed my RE5 order to RE5 Limited Ed. And I was reminded that FFXIII was open for pre-ordering too so I put that down, and just when I turned around to leave the dude asks me if I'm getting Versus aswell  so I preorder that and I talk to the cashier and he tells me that KZ2 looks awesome, and I remember I was going to pre-order that too 


That felt so wrong in my heart, to preorder everything, and not get any game to take home with me D;




> Are you trying to say that the high price point of the PS3 isn't a factor that has caused it's sales to be lower than the Xbox 360? That's all I'm saying. You keep going on about how people need to use their brains and see that they're getting more for their money with the PS3. The fact is, the Xbox 360 is cheaper and the average consumer is almost always going to go for the cheaper product. The majority of Xbox 360 owners haven't bought any add-ons, just Live. Xbox Live just like the PS3 is worth the $50.


Add a hard drive to it, and Xbox Live is around 75-80 dollars in Sweden atm so  the Xbox live is around 15-20 dollars cheaper than the PS3  if you buy Live for a year.

I feel I got a much better deal of buying my PS3 than when I bought my 360(sold it, because DOA4 was the only game on that console that vaguely interested me). And I bought my PS3 when it first came out... in-fact I was first in line  So I payed 6000 SEK which roughly equals 735 dollars.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, that's a huge ripoff for a PS3.

Even at $600 at launch it was too much. Paying more than that seems fucking absurd.

But I see why you rub the Sony peen so heavily, first-adopter.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2009)

I got mine for christmas last year.


----------



## Id (Jan 16, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> IIRC, CoD4 is P2P on PS3 also, so I don't see why there would be much of a difference.



I don?t understand your comment.


But my point is, if you want to experience multipayer option. At least I have not experience stability, and connections problems with either services. Considering one is free, and Wirelessly connected.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wow, that's a huge ripoff for a PS3.
> 
> Even at $600 at launch it was too much. Paying more than that seems fucking absurd.
> 
> But I see why you rub the Sony peen so heavily, first-adopter.



I personally thought it was worth it, I liked resistance a lot, and I new it had good upcoming games, and hell.. I got a free BluRay


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

Based on what you said, it seems like the Blu-Ray player was the bigger winner of it.

I bought the 60 GB right when they discontinued it, because I knew nearly all of the models after that would be gimped garbage compared to the 60 GB.

Got mine for like...$400, I think.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

In my book, worth it


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2009)

Bought my ps3 for 600. Wish i waited since it had a extremely slow start but glad i have 60 gig otherwise any other model sucks ass IMO. And now it has some good/great games so in the end it's worth it.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 16, 2009)

Still, the ps3 was really high in its early days, it'd have sold more if it was cheaper back then.


----------



## Id (Jan 16, 2009)

No love for the MGS 4 bundle?

I am still cool right? >_>


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 16, 2009)

Id said:


> I don’t understand your comment.


Both are pretty much played the same way, they're both dependent on the players connections rather than a dedicated server like some PS3 games.

So expecting to see a lot of difference between the two would be kind of foolish.

The thing is, do most PS3 game use P2P for online?


> But my point is, if you want to experience multipayer option. At least I have not experience stability, and connections problems with either services. Considering one is free, and Wirelessly connected.


If there would be a problem with the wireless connection, I would chalk it up to the router, not the network.

Hope that came out right.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 17, 2009)

I got my PS3 as well when the 60GB got discontinued. Best $475 CDN + tax I ever spent. xD


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Id said:


> No love for the MGS 4 bundle?
> 
> I am still cool right? >_>



Slightly less cool, but you alright


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Both are pretty much played the same way, they're both dependent on the players connections rather than a dedicated server like some PS3 games.
> 
> So expecting to see a lot of difference between the two would be kind of foolish.
> 
> The thing is, do most PS3 game use P2P for online?


How many multiplat games relay on dedicated servers? The only other game that we tested, head to head was GTA 4. 



Vonocourt said:


> If there would be a problem with the wireless connection, I would chalk it up to the router, not the network.
> 
> Hope that came out right.


Sure, and that’s what I am getting at. We saw no distinguishing flaws, in the network despite the fact that wireless connection could experience router problems. 

(that's 1 PC, 1 Laptop (wifi), PS3(wifi), and 360 connected simultaneously through an N router)

I don’t think a $50 subscriptions is justifiable for those who simply want to fire up their machines and play online.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wow, that's a huge ripoff for a PS3.
> 
> Even at $600 at launch it was too much. Paying more than that seems fucking absurd.
> 
> But I see why you rub the Sony peen so heavily, first-adopter.



Shut it, we had to buy PS3s for 840 dollars-ish when it released. And you fuckers complain 

I got mine for 4k NOK though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Still too much


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

840 dollars? Sony really does hate europe


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

I got mine for 350.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Killua said:


> Shut it, we had to buy PS3s for 840 dollars-ish when it released. And you fuckers complain
> 
> I got mine for 4k NOK though.



lower that by a hundred dollars, your calculations are way off mang.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

What is a good converter from Component to VGA. I want to play the system on my monitor. Anyone have any good recommendations?


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Component as in RGB scart ?  or is that some other hookup system I've never heard of.


----------



## Segan (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Component as in RGB scart ?  or is that some other hookup system I've never heard of.


Err, I think, component is a cable for TVs, and VGA is the system for PC monitors.

Other than that, I have no idea.


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> What is a good converter from Component to VGA. I want to play the system on my monitor. Anyone have any good recommendations?



You need a quality, VGA Transcoder.

Heard great things about this product. 



Check out this thread.
Under 13? Suck my cock, please.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> lower that by a hundred dollars, your calculations are way off mang.



NOK =/= SEK


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

Id said:


> You need a quality, VGA Transcoder.
> 
> Heard great things about this product.
> 
> ...



thx, I googled and found that not to long ago. Was curious about it. I will check it out.  Kinda expensive =/


thx for the link any other suggestions?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 17, 2009)

Buy a new monitor which supports HDMI.


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> thx, I googled and found that not to long ago. Was curious about it. I will check it out.  Kinda expensive =/
> 
> 
> thx for the link any other suggestions?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Buy a new monitor which supports HDMI.



mine does support HDMI, however, the built in speakers are not great and the HDMI is broke on the monitor atm and I'm out of warranty.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh, that sucks. I use headphones when I play with my monitor so that solution is okay for me.


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2009)

OK so should I get FEAR 2 for PC or PS3? I plan on building a new rig….but damn it KZ2 and FEAR looks like fun.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

KZ2 looks awesome, but I'm getting the CE version of SHOURYUKEN IV(Street Fight IV for those who didn't get it) so I'll be all out of cash.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 17, 2009)

Question by the way. Does anyone know if you can play KZ2 with keyboard and mouse on PS3? I'd assume you can but my friend insists that there are hardly any games which support mouse and keyboard and I can't stand playing FPSes on a controller.


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Question by the way. Does anyone know if you can play KZ2 with keyboard and mouse on PS3? I'd assume you can but my friend insists that there are hardly any games which support mouse and keyboard and I can't stand playing FPSes on a controller.



Other than Unreal Tournament 3. I don?t know of another FPS that allows Keyboard and Mouse (seems stupid). 

However you can rig the system to play keyboard and mouse. Though it seems tedious. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKwDUhtVqbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

I have no frikkin' idea.


----------



## Helix (Jan 17, 2009)

Feburary is going to be an exciting month for games. I'm looking forward to Killzone 2, FEAR 2, and Street Fighters IV. 

I'm debating if I want to import Yakuza 3, the game looks friggen awesome. Japanese Grand Theft Auto style:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM6eJuuNa3I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tisuNkumqO0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _Trailer_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_NMCeGbF3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Yakuza 3 does indeed look awesome, hopefully they decide to release it in Europe at some point. Though I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 17, 2009)

Yakuza and Yakuza 2 was awesome 

Byakushie 

Have you guys seen the PS3 with the Yakuza decals?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

I should be getting my own 40 gig system for 180 USD :0 No need to borrow systems.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

I posted an image of that PS3 last week, Tachi.

:slowtachi


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

All I want for christmas is a PS3 signed by Kojima D;:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> All I want for christmas is a PS3 signed by Kojima D;:



I hear he only signs iPhones now.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

I want a keyboard signed by Nobou Uematsu.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd like a whip signed by IGA


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

The Force is strong in Nobuo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

His dick was THIS BIG:


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

, it looks quite good.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I hear he only signs iPhones now.



I should get an iphone... totally not related


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 17, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> What is a good converter from Component to VGA. I want to play the system on my monitor. Anyone have any good recommendations?


Sir, fuck that component to VGA transcoder shit.

This is all you need. 

 + HDMI>DVI-D cable.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

I was looking at that. The only thing is my DVI is broke to  really bad luck I have lol. But I will purchase taht HD fury, thx for the link. DVI is pretty much the same as HDMI minus the audio.

speaking of that, how do you get the audio out of your system if you use that DS?


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

All you really need is a 42'' Full-HD TV


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 17, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I was looking at that. The only thing is my DVI is broke to  really bad luck I have lol. But I will purchase taht HD fury, thx for the link. DVI is pretty much the same as HDMI minus the audio.
> 
> speaking of that, how do you get the audio out of your system if you use that DS?



HD Fury is a DVI-D to VGA connection so it will connect straight to any VGA port on your comp.  As for the audio, I use TOS-LINK to an Onkyo 2.1 setup.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

umm link to the Tos link?  I have a logetic Z 5500 system can use coax / optical/ or standard audio inputs. 

good to know about the DVI-D .


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 17, 2009)

toslink/optical are the same thing.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

the Ps3 has a separate optical port right ? ( I forget my memory is rusty).


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> His dick was THIS BIG:



You just HAD to make him gay huh?


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> the Ps3 has a separate optical port right ? ( I forget my memory is rusty).



It does.        . otherwise check first page of this thread, all the specs are there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

ya I thought so/ well I'm saved lol.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Why ? Bought something new? Like a 5.1 ?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

I had a 5.1 for 2 years now. Logitech z5500's pretty good for the price I paid for them.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

It's a good system indeed.


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Sir, fuck that component to VGA transcoder shit.
> 
> This is all you need.
> 
> + HDMI>DVI-D cable.



I would think this Cable would be the better deal then the HD Fury. Its mult av cable for a VGA port. Plus its cheaper. 





Ssj3_Goku said:


> umm link to the Tos link?  I have a logetic Z 5500 system can use coax / optical/ or standard audio inputs.
> 
> good to know about the DVI-D .



Vidgi cable lets you connect your RCA input into your Z -5500 system.

Better yet, get this cable.
Optical Toslink Cable


Its cheap, and it goes directly into the optical ports of the PS3/Z - 5500.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 18, 2009)

Id said:


> I would think this Cable would be the better deal then the HD Fury. Its mult av cable for a VGA port. Plus its cheaper.



Zzzz.  It can't take advantage of the HDMI stuff such as full 1080p for Blu-rays, 1080p upscaling, etc.  If you're a stickler for quality, VGA transcoders for a PS3 aren't the way to go.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 18, 2009)

What's that cable that allows you to record as you play? And how does it work?


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2009)

The gamebridge you mean ?


----------



## Id (Jan 18, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Zzzz.  It can't take advantage of the HDMI stuff such as full 1080p for Blu-rays, 1080p upscaling, etc.  If you're a stickler for quality, VGA transcoders for a PS3 aren't the way to go.



Well its not a transcoder. It’s a VGA cable for the PS3. I am not sure if HDMI to VGA adapter can provide you with the full benefice of the HDMI, like the an HDMI to DVI-D. Considering VGA is the inferior of the two (analog display), though you can still count on giving you high resolution display.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)

They've made a movie, it seems.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hehehe, I bet it wuz NeoGAF.

 is awesome.


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> They've made a movie, it seems.



Xbot spotted.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2009)

_METAL GEAR 4 SUCKS!!!_

..There is no Metal Gear 4. lol wut


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)

There's an absurd amount of comments on that article, compared to what they usually get over at Ripten. 

Fanboy wars


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 18, 2009)

Xbots will never beat us


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh how I hate this generation.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2009)

Killua said:


> Xbots will never beat us



They "beat" you in sales all the time


----------



## Agitation (Jan 18, 2009)

Simply put, that guy is not a fan of shooters.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> They "beat" you in sales all the time



Lol ownz 

Anyone who played Disagea 3 how long is it and is it better then 2? I didn't like 2 but loved 1. Thanks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> _METAL GEAR 4 SUCKS!!!_
> 
> ..There is no Metal Gear 4. lol wut



              .


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2009)

Sales dont mean shit to the end user sitting in front of his/her TV, playing Metal Gear _*Solid *_4.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Sales dont mean shit to the end user sitting in front of his/her TV, playing Metal Gear _*Solid *_4.



True, though that can be any game replacing MGS4. Plus MGS4 online sucks so I only play once really and another time in a year or so.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Sales dont mean shit to the end user sitting in front of his/her TV, playing Metal Gear _*Solid *_4.



MGS 4 was great, gameplay wise, graphics, and the plot never got confusing or to a point where I couldn't understand. 

MGO is balls though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 18, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Sales dont mean shit to the end user sitting in front of his/her TV, playing Metal Gear _*Solid *_4.


The financial success of my favoured company is more important to me than my own entertainment. I'm quite happy playing games I don't really like rather than play decent games on a _losing_ system. 

Btw, does anyone know when the new FEAR demo is coming?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2009)

Not really my point gais :c

EDIT: What Snake said.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Dam all you conformist and anti-comformist.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> The financial success of my favoured company is more important to me than my own entertainment. I'm quite happy playing games I don't really like rather than play decent games on a _losing_ system.
> 
> Btw, does anyone know when the new FEAR demo is coming?



Next week. It's on quore now or whatever that piece of shit is on psn.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> The financial success of my favoured company is more important to me than my own entertainment. I'm quite happy playing games I don't really like rather than play decent games on a _losing_ system.



Indeed, indeed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Well it appears I acquired a 40 gig Ps3 for 230 USD. Not a bad price I have to say.


----------



## Id (Jan 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well it appears I acquired a 40 gig Ps3 for 230 USD. Not a bad price I have to say.



Shit where?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

I got it off e-bay.  almost did not catch the deal in time either.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

I tell you people all the time, ebay = win


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 19, 2009)

Thought it was common knowledge


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I got it off e-bay.  almost did not catch the deal in time either.



You have a nack for good deals.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 19, 2009)

Id said:


> Well its not a transcoder. It?s a VGA cable for the PS3. I am not sure if HDMI to VGA adapter can provide you with the full benefice of the HDMI, like the an HDMI to DVI-D. Considering VGA is the inferior of the two (analog display), though you can still count on giving you high resolution display.



The VGA cable won't transmit an HDCP signal, thus cutting out all the benefits from having an HDMI/DVI-D connection.  You'll definitely get the resolution like you said. But eh... if you're gonna go that far you might as well get the HD Fury which really isn't that expensive for what it offers in the end.  Not only does it strip the HDCP signal, it allows you to use the PS3 on any non-HDCP display at max res w/ benefits.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Just be careful not to get ripped off.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

I want 7 on ps3 nao!

XIII & VXIII will be the closes to having the greatest game of all-time on PS3, hopefully they will start working on it after they finish the XIII games and KH3.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

I like it. 

Simplistic yet somewhat stylish.


----------



## Barry. (Jan 19, 2009)

Thread title is very miss leading.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

NF is misleading.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 19, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Thread title is very miss leading.



But I'm technically right.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

PSN releases for all previous Final Fantasy installments plox.

Throw in Vagrant Story and Xenogears too.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> PSN releases for all previous Final Fantasy installments plox.
> 
> Throw in Vagrant Story and Xenogears too.



Well, they do have Xenogears on PSN... in Japan. 

And Einhander, Bushido Blade 1 & 2, etc.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Well, they do have Xenogears on PSN... in Japan.
> 
> And Einhander, Bushido Blade 1 & 2, etc.



PSN hates Europe.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 19, 2009)

Man when i read this title i almost had a heart attack...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

^ You probably had plenty of them last year then.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 19, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Man when i read this title i almost had a heart attack...



Damn, almost according to keikaku.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> ^ You probably had plenty of them last year then.



Nah, only when i saw the FF tech demo for the PS3 xD The FFXIII on the Xbox doesnt bother me the slightest, i like the XboX


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> ^ You probably had plenty of them last year then.



I had a few fangasm moments when SE showed us that FFVII intro on the PS3 pre-launch.


Link removed


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

That tech demo, created the ultimate hype for me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

but that FF 7 Advent children Ps3 does look pretty sweet. I'm sure it will sell out, is it a 80 gig with no software BC?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

Isn't it a 160GB model?

EDIT:

Yep.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

well that settles it then, 160 gig like the uncharted bundles.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

*super satisfied with 60 GB first gen *


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

For once I agree with Freiji


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Freija 

And I'm quite agreeable usually, I just hate the marketing methods of Microsoft, I don't hate their machine per-say I just find it inferior.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 19, 2009)

Because it is inferior 

 is one of the reasons.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Freija
> 
> And I'm quite agreeable usually, I just hate the marketing methods of Microsoft, I don't hate their machine per-say I just find it inferior.



I don't because i get everything they do 

And sony is just as bad. They fucking destroyed dreamcast the same fucking year i bought it. Assholes


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> PSN hates Europe.



PSN hates the US more.

I posted a number count a number of pages back, and the US has the least amount of PSN games, followed by Europe, then Japan.

If you add all of the US/EU releases, it still doesn't even come up to half of the PSN library in Japan.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

blame Sony of America for that one.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I don't because i get everything they do
> 
> And sony is just as bad. They fucking destroyed dreamcast the same fucking year i bought it. Assholes



Hey, not their fault they delivered a better product, not to mention the fact that they don't bribe manufacturers and users to use their product.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I don't because i get everything they do
> 
> And sony is just as bad. They fucking destroyed dreamcast the same fucking year i bought it. Assholes



and it seemed like an infinitely better system than the GC


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Hey, not their fault they delivered a better product, not to mention the fact that they don't bribe manufacturers and users to use their product.



No they just threaten stores and make promises they don't keep 



Pringer Lagann said:


> and it seemed like an infinitely better system than the GC


Shit anything is better then GC  But yeah it was.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Shit anything is better then GC  But yeah it was.



Truth! 

DC was awesome.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> No they just threaten stores and make promises they don't keep



Yeah, point still stands


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

It seems I also get 2 PS3 games (motor storm and GTA) and 5 Ps2 games along with the PS3 I just purchased which has all the cables and a a wireless controller . Not sure if it's a dual shock 3 or a six axis though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Sell both of those PS3 games and get Ninja Gaiden Sigma and Uncharted instead 

Replace the meh with amehzing! ;3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

I already have GTA for 360, soo that is getting traded in at least. Probably the same deal with motorstorm as well. Ninja Gaiden Sigma I really do not need because I played all the games on Xbox.

Now desigaia on the other hand is a different story!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Bah, don't get a PS1 game for the PS3 

Get something that shows off the graphical prowess of the system first! Then get Disgaea.

GET VALKYRIA CHRONICLES.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

graphics mean nothing to me  only on my PC they do! that and I had a 360 so my graphic whorish self is over with on consoles. Espeically after playing crysis.

Valkyria chronicles was my next pick but not paying full price for it though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Why not? Valk is worth full price for sure. That's easily one of the best ps3 games out there and well worth it. 

Also motorstorm is quite good. Atleast play it before selling it. I had alot of fun with it.


----------



## Akira (Jan 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> It seems I also get 2 PS3 games (motor storm and GTA) and 5 Ps2 games along with the PS3 I just purchased which has all the cables and a a wireless controller . Not sure if it's a dual shock 3 or a six axis though.



Which Motorstorm are you getting?

I'm asking since Pacific Rift stomps all over the first one and is the only one really worth owning.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

It appears to me as the first one.


I would get valk full price but I'm trying the demo, not all start RPG's float my boat.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 19, 2009)

Graphics mean nothing when Lucas arts own your childhood


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Disgaea is ps2.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Disgaea is ps2.



But does it look like one?

You'd be hard pressed to tell.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> But does it look like one?
> 
> You'd be hard pressed to tell.



Alot of the attack animations wouldn't run on a PSX.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Are you sure bout dat? 

There was nothing done in terms of sprite animations that rival Alucard's walk in SotN, a PS1 game ;3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

lol you can do over 113 billion damage with one move in desegai 3


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I can't be sure PSX is at times a power house of a system.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Well I can't be sure PSX is at times a power house of a system.



Final Fantasy VIII had graphics like... wow almost a year into the PS2  it was crazy how good graphics it had.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> lol you can do over 113 billion damage with one move in desegai 3



With a Prinny.....that's a gun..........equipped to Asagi


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

*Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm - Review*

leiferiksson58


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 19, 2009)

I gave Home another try today...yeah...

Are the fanboys still defending it?


----------



## RodMack (Jan 19, 2009)

What so bad about Home? Not that I'm a huge fanboy. I don't really care about Home. It's just something that's there. I'm just curious.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 19, 2009)

There's nothing absolutely horrible cept the fact that I had to wait fuckin' forever to leave my apartment...

But there's nothing _good_ either.

And plus, maybe it what just the wrong time  of day...but no assholes were running around...I was looking forward to that. All I got were people asking where I'm from.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm - Review*
> 
> bowelmint



This should be fun because you hated it, rite ?  *so did I*


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm - Review*
> 
> For guys. Do you call females "bitches"?



lmao at all the mispronouncations.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

*I'm sorry all Naruto fans*


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

For those who care,

*Kojima's Top Fifteen Influential Movies*.



> * The Guns of Navarone
> * The Great Escape
> * Goldfinger
> * 2001: A Space Odyssey
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

Dawn of the dead explains "The Sorrow"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 20, 2009)

Die Hard, motherfuckers


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> For those who care,
> 
> *Kojima's Top Fifteen Influential Movies*.



I see a similarity in the first name and MGS4


----------



## Athrum (Jan 20, 2009)

For the Valkirya Lovers



Alicia actually looks cuter, too bad they didn't keep those pastel tones. I love how Faldio looks like a villain xD


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Too bad they aren't using the artistic filters from the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

omg kojima liked full metal jacket? awesome  so much cursing in that movie among other things.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Hooray, a cheap ($11) knock-off version of the official PS3 chatpad ($50) will be available soon.

.


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

Athrum said:


> For the Valkirya Lovers
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia actually looks cuter, too bad they didn't keep those pastel tones. I love how Faldio looks like a villain xD


 That doesn't look anywhere near as good as the game TBH, I guess it would have been a stretch to match the artistic style and visual look of the game, but its still a little disappointing.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Another highly positive _Flower_ .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

When is White Knight C coming to the US?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

We don't know yet.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

I might import it for the multi player.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

*Upcoming PS3 Firmware (v2.60) Update*



> Hi, everyone, we have a system software updates for PS3 coming soon, and I wanted to provide you with a sneak peak at the details.
> 
> The PS3 firmware update (v2.60) is designed primarily to enhance the system’s media capabilities. The key feature is a new Photo Gallery application, which delivers a suite of tools for sorting through and displaying your digital photo collection. Digital pictures can be organized in groups according to various criteria, including the camera used to take the photos, the event date and time, colors in the photos, as well as the number, ages, or facial expressions of the people pictured. You can also create slideshows set to music and build photo playlists with an easy-to-use interface. The Photo Gallery application will need to be installed separately from the XMB after you update your PS3’s firmware. To install the Photo Gallery application, go to the Photo section on the XMB, select Photo Gallery and press the X button.
> 
> ...



There's a video at the source.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

That's freaking nice


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 20, 2009)

The PS3 chatpad has always looked doofy 

Why not use a mic?


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm not going to continue talking codecs with you of all people


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The PS3 chatpad has always looked doofy
> 
> Why not use a mic?



Well this one looks far worse. 

I hate mic usage, too many annoying awkward people out there.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> When is White Knight C coming to the US?



I remember reading March somehwere


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, but annoying.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 20, 2009)

I am mostly interested in that new PS3 Castlevania that is in development


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I remember reading March somehwere




nice sounds good.


Also streaming from your PC to consoles (I do this on my 360) I can play. So it's better to do the stream more so than just playing it from your console imo.


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2009)

woot, Socom Confrontation patch at 70%. >_>


----------



## ZE (Jan 20, 2009)

Google Any Video Converter, great program to convert any type of videos. I have many specific programs to do it but this one is actually one of the best, and it’s free.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> nice sounds good.



i checked it again.
Several sources say Sony plans to have it ready for End of March


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

I need a keyboard for my ps3, using this wordpad thing is tedious.

Wish my computer wasn't broken. 

Congrats to President Obama.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I need a keyboard for my ps3, using this wordpad thing is tedious.
> 
> Wish my computer wasn't broken.
> 
> Congrats to President Obama.



I feel you 

Im doing the same thing D:


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I remember reading March somehwere



I must've missed that, source?

March sounds good.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I must've missed that, source?
> 
> March sounds good.



Yeah i remember reading it and when you google White Knight Chronicles and march 2009 you get a lot sources that say the same



Did anyone try that Sony Controller Mini Keyboard?
Is it good?


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok playing Socom C. The controls are a bit hard getting used to.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

I say get a decent USB keyboard instead, Kyuubi.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2009)

What's the point of the keyboard? You can't even do chats during games.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I say get a decent USB keyboard instead, Kyuubi.



Okay i have that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> What's the point of the keyboard? You can't even do chats during games.



Home ( Ithink), and messing in general is much easier.



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Okay i have that.



When did they announce a PS3 castlevania?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Home ( Ithink), and messing in general is much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> When did they announce a PS3 castlevania?



Ah

And i thought they showed a castlevania game for ps3/360 awhile back.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> When did they announce a PS3 castlevania?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODb3IWXVh7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

o Wow that's cool thx for the link.

If its 3d though I am going to be ticked and not play it.

I hope it has 2d /HD sprites / 100% hand drawn art! then it will be amazing.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> o Wow that's cool thx for the link.
> 
> If its 3d though I am going to be ticked and not play it.
> 
> I hope it has 2d /HD sprites / 100% hand drawn art! then it will be amazing.



It will either be a remade SotN or some Sequel


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2009)

nooo.....Why


----------



## Hentai (Jan 20, 2009)

Id said:


> nooo.....Why



What?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

Hope it's 3D.


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> What?



I wants 2D SotN.

Bet we get 3D one..


----------



## Hentai (Jan 20, 2009)

Id said:


> I wants 2D SotN.
> 
> Bet we get 3D one..



I think we shouldn't judge too fast
i see great potential


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

PSN needs to add more oldschool games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

All 3d castlevania's were horrible. It's pretty much does not work for the series. Or it will turn into a Devil May cry type thing. 

some games do not belong in 3d.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 20, 2009)

People need to get on more new PSN games.


----------



## Dan (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep, I look at PSN for bringing classics rather than new IP's

I want some tomb raider, crash bandicoot, fighting force, gta 1&2(bird's eye view)

All games that I remember playing and would 100% buy from the store.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> All 3d castlevania's were horrible. It's pretty much does not work for the series. Or it will turn into a Devil May cry type thing.
> 
> some games do not belong in 3d.



I kinda liked them.
Main problem was the horrible graphics and the empty rooms, basically the level-design in whole.

The main idea isnt too bad.

But maybe they make the new Castlevania kinda like Dracula X Chronicles.
2.5D

3D characters in a more or less 3D world seen from side only.

If this whole thing plays like SotN then it will be a success


----------



## Stalin (Jan 20, 2009)

I owould like see a next gen sly cooper.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

I want current-gen installments of Shadow Hearts or/and Dark Cloud.

The latter was rumoured to be in development last year, can't remember if there were any confirmations or not though.

Oh and Team ICO project footage plox.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 20, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I owould like see a next gen sly cooper.



To bad according to Sucker Punch they don't want to do one again, atleast not anytime soon and nobody wants a repeat of the crash bandicoot/spyro fiasco from last gen


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I want current-gen installments of Shadow Hearts or/and Dark Cloud.
> 
> The latter was rumoured to be in development last year, can't remember if there were any confirmations or not though.
> 
> Oh and Team ICO project footage plox.



Dark Cloud *cries*

I remember it like yesterday, my friend finding a demo he hadn't tried yet from some random gaming magazine *cry*

We sit down at his place and he puts it in the Playstation *cry* And instantly we both became overwhelmed with awesomeness of the highest degree *cry*


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

I think this was the last we heard from them regarding a third installment.

Now that they've more or less finished WKC, they can focus on Dark Cloud 3.


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Dark Cloud *cries*
> 
> I remember it like yesterday, my friend finding a demo he hadn't tried yet from some random gaming magazine *cry*
> 
> We sit down at his place and he puts it in the Playstation *cry* And instantly we both became overwhelmed with awesomeness of the highest degree *cry*


 I absolutely loved that demo. I played it so many times. I never got to play the full game

I did get Dark Chronicles/Dark Cloud 2, and though it was good, it wasn't nearly as good as the first. It just felt different


----------



## Athrum (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree with new Shadow Hearts, i just hope it's more like 2 and less like 3, i hated that one. SH2 was awsome, too bad it was overshadowed by FFX


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Athrum said:


> I agree with new Shadow Hearts, i just hope it's more like 2 and less like 3, i hated that one. SH2 was awsome, too bad it was overshadowed by FFX



Indeed.

I'm not touching SH3 ever again. 

SH1 and SH2 were amazingly brilliant though, and they had such unique atmosphere. X3

2 was a better game, but I enjoyed 1 more.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I absolutely loved that demo. I played it so many times. I never got to play the full game
> 
> I did get Dark Chronicles/Dark Cloud 2, and though it was good, it wasn't nearly as good as the first. It just felt different



Really  You missed awesome, me and my friend bought a copy each the next day  And I NEVER SPONTANEOUSLY BUY ANYTHING THE NEXT DAY!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 20, 2009)

Wonder how a next gen Bloody roar would look? 

EDIT: 2,500 GET


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

Blood Roar next gen 


If it does release on PS3 with net play, I'm willing to bet all my rep that I'd kick all your asses


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Blood Roar next gen
> 
> 
> If it does release on PS3 with net play, I'm willing to bet all my rep that I'd kick all your asses


 lol, that game was my first PS1 game. i miss it


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 20, 2009)

^Agreed.  I used to play the hell out of BR2.  Great concept and the engine wasn't bad at all.  I really felt that they dropped the ball with the third installment onward.  No story mode(which I loved in BR2), horrid voice acting, etc.  I did enjoy Primal Fury, and the anime endings were pretty sweet.

Bloody Road had SO much potential to be great, and the ball was just dropped too much (and I honestly HATED BR4).  I really would like to see a new Bloody Roar game developed (and CORRECTLY) to boot.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 21, 2009)

Surprising news btw, that update with the photo gallery is already out. I wasn't expecting it this month but, hey why not?


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh crap, I'll have to update my PS3 then


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

The update is kinda nice. Nothing amazing but still very nice for something that wasn't hyped.

I still want an option to play the music on your hard-drive during gameplay.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope this is a usefull update.

It is about time they ad something that is more than just some invisible changes.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

No, I was quite serious.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> No, I was quite serious.


 Oh:uh....you do realise these things, and especially the in-game soundtrack have been mentioned on the PS forums since the beginning.

This is more of an issue with the developers, and how they don't allow for the feature to be implemented.

At the moment, there are a few games that allow the in-game soundtrack feature. The only ones i own though, are, SSHD and Wipeout HD.

There is also apparently some technical reasons, but I am not sure enough on the details to say anything. Something like the superior Ram on the 360.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, I read that earlier.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Only one Xbox Game made it to top 100 sold games in Japan



> Crunching the sales data from game publication Famitsu, we have a breakdown by platform of the 100 biggest selling games of last year in Japan.
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

The Xbox is doing pretty well in Japan imo


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks that way


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

360 is doing better then I thought.

The japanese actually have taste when It comes to games.

I just hate the damn Wii mote, if that didn't exist I probly would like my Wii.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol, Tales of Vesperia only sold good on the Xbox because it was released exclusively on it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

America has fallen into sports, FPS, and sports only which is sad.

Anything else. like Prince of Persia is made in France.

There is still hope for pc games, I prefer console though.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

PC gaming sucks, Diablo III is probably the only upcoming game I'm somewhat interested in.

Consoles have far better games.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> PC gaming sucks, Diablo III is probably the only upcoming game I'm somewhat interested in.
> 
> Consoles have far better games.



Yes.
Because consoles are made for gaming.
PCs not...or at least it wasnt the idea behind it when it was created.

but tell that a PC tard.
They will be like:

"Mouse > Controller"
and 
"You can get all console games for PC too anyway"

which is bullshit


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

I meant in terms of USA making games that aren't fps.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah. Im a RPG and slasher fan, and out of my 7 games for PS3 5 are FPS lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

I already have enough first-person in real life. 

Can you imagine living life in third-person view?


----------



## Hentai (Jan 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I already have enough first-person in real life.
> 
> Can you imagine living life in third-person view?



Oh fuck lol


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> America has fallen into sports, FPS, and sports only which is sad.
> 
> Anything else. like Prince of Persia is made in France.
> 
> There is still hope for pc games, I prefer console though.



I'm a third person person D;


----------



## Hentai (Jan 21, 2009)

MGS4   owns


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

^Precisely its sold(and will) fucking well.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

*huggles his MGS4*


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Posted it in the sales thread too


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

Amazing belief


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

LBP and MGS4 both deserve higher sales though.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

I heard MGS4 talk...I came........then i came here.

MGS4; best game this generation.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

Well 1:5 PS3 owners got MGS4, thats amazing really.



Kusuriuri said:


> MGS4; best game this generation.


GOTF!!! 



More Sony news, restructuring and such.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice triple post Tachi. Damn broken edit button, amirite?


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't believe it's ONLY sold 1million copies world wide  Thought the gaming base was bigger than that


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

NPD doesn't count bundle sales though. If you were to include those, MGS4 hit 1 million in the US a while ago.

NPD = US _only._

MGS4 has sold 4 million or so worldwide.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Nice triple post Tachi. Damn broken edit button, amirite?


Or your too slow 



Freija the Dick said:


> I can't believe it's ONLY sold 1million copies world wide  Thought the gaming base was bigger than that





Byakuya said:


> NPD doesn't count bundle sales though. If you were to include those, MGS4 hit 1 million in the US a while ago.
> 
> NPD = US _only._
> 
> MGS4 has sold 4 million or so worldwide.


Sold 4.22 Million worldwide according to Konami, thats about 1/5th of the userbase.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

I heard a figure of 3Mil+ worldwide.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I heard a figure of 3Mil+ worldwide.



Four million.

EDIT:

Tachi has a more accurate figure.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Thought so, I was like "That's Worldwide ?????!?!"


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

I heard the 4.2 million figure was how many copies Konami distributed, not actually sold.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Mass Effect 2 will blow people away



Mass Effect 2 will blow people away

Notice how none of those articles include the word 'shipped', anywhere.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

I love the name "PS3 fanboy" makes it sounds sooooooo unbiased


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

The "shipped" was added by x-bots .. ignore them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I heard MGS4 talk...I came........then i came here.
> 
> MGS4; best game this generation.



Indeed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

Their were not many MGS4 bundles in the USA ways, they did not ship many.


But 4 million is a good number. WW sadly it did not beat 1 or 2 sales in the states. I think it outsold MGS3 though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

How many PS3's sold in the US though? Im betting 1mil sold is still a decent attach rate.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

Still that means nothing to konami. They care how many sell. Roughly their are over 7 million PS3's in the USA. If they cared about attach rate, they would have made it on the 360.

Still that number for the WW is good for the company considering they put 90% of their resources on that game (over 90% from konami reps).


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, the ps3 price cut tripled its sales.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

going to re check my figures on the total USA sales.

also byakuya your wrong NPD does include bundles. For software.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 21, 2009)

Haz Kirai: "We don't provide the 'easy to program for' console that [developers] want, because 'easy to program for' means that anybody will be able to take advantage of pretty much what the hardware can do, so then the question is what do you do for the rest of the nine-and-a-half years?"

source: 5 millions of euros disallowed Villa from going to Real Madrid.

enough from me. i'm out XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh but attach rates do matter. 

The US numbers may not be exponential, but as the userbase grows, you can expect sales too grow slightly less then attach rates (Used market etc) There really isnt anything like Metal Gear available, so if people want stealth and durama thats were their going (Expecting this one to have long legs)



Ssj3_Goku said:


> also byakuya your wrong NPD does include bundles. For software.


The figures Bya posted excludes bundles.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

PS3: 7.52m. That's for North America (meaning USA, Canada, and Latin America). So the USA's install base alone is roughly 5 to 6 million. 

This game does not have long leg's if it did it would still be in the sales charts. If it took this long to hit 1 million it's leg's are nothing  in the States or Japan. Europe I'm not sure yet.

also stop double posting / triple posting. It's against the rules and your posts have been reported.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> going to re check my figures on the total USA sales.
> 
> also byakuya your wrong NPD does include bundles. For software.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

Byakuya, I'm saying they do include it though in their month to month figures. Which is in the sales thread.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 21, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I love the name "PS3 fanboy" makes it sounds sooooooo unbiased



I like it too, makes me proud of being one


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Even with less sells on ps3 I feel better picking quality over affordability.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

I pick a console based on games. "Quality" means nothing without games and a good abundant of games to keep my gaming need's happy from month to month.


and no I'm a sales bot. get it right.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This game does not have long leg's if it did it would still be in the sales charts. If it took this long to hit 1 million it's leg's are nothing  in the States or Japan. Europe I'm not sure yet.



Do you know the difference between front loaded and having legs? Two different concepts not mutually exclusive btw. 

Im here byakuya


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

This is crazy. I reported both of you and going to get a mod in here. Done nothing wrong but correct what needed to be corrected. You should read the rules that was specifically posted for the gaming department.

Your both flaming me atm for no apparent reason. Which can get you banned from this section if it continues.

@Tachikoma_Pilot

Yes I do. But those 300k sales increase really is not that much of an increase and show's that it keeps going down dramatically. 

MGS4 will not reach 7 million or 8 million like MGS did that much is certain.

1 million sales is disappointing for PS3's biggest game. It seems Europe really are the only ones who actually bought the game a-lot. I plan on getting it myself ( I played it on a friends machine).


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I pick a console based on games. "Quality" means nothing without games and a good abundant of games to keep my gaming need's happy from month to month.



Tell me what games are better on the Xbox than the PS3 last year, Xbox had 3 games exclusive that were good...Also I'm still playing DMC4  It's kept me occupied since release.





> This is crazy. I reported both of you and going to get a mod in here. Done nothing wrong but correct what needed to be corrected. You should read the rules that was specifically posted for the gaming department.
> 
> Your both flaming me atm for no apparent reason. Which can get you banned from this section if it continues.


 >_> That'd be trolling over flaming *knows the difference *


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is crazy. I reported both of you and going to get a mod in here. Done nothing wrong but correct what needed to be corrected. You should read the rules that was specifically posted for the gaming department.
> 
> Your both flaming me atm for no apparent reason. Which can get you banned from this section if it continues.



Calm down man I'm sure there only joking around. It's just a forum and pissing them off isn't that smart of a idea. I mean this is obviously a playstation section they don't wanna hear that MGS isn't selling well. I mean if Killua was here i'm sure he'd have a heart attack at the corrections you made 

Anyway reporting them for joking around? Come on now. 



Freija the Dick said:


> Tell me what games are better on the Xbox than the PS3 last year, Xbox had 3 games exclusive that were good...Also I'm still playing DMC4  It's kept me occupied since release.


In my opinion it had about even with ps3. It just so happens i buy every multiplat on 360 so it's easily the bigger collection of the two 

My games i liked for 360 are Too Human, left 4 dead, last remnant, infinite undiscovery, gears 2, tales of vesperia, and i believe that's it in terms of exclusives for consoles. But every multiplat game i also got on 360, so that's like 30-40 more


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Calm down man I'm sure there only joking around. It's just a forum and pissing them off isn't that smart of a idea. I mean this is obviously a playstation section they don't wanna hear that MGS isn't selling well.* I mean if Killua was here i'm sure he'd have a heart attack at the corrections you made *
> 
> Anyway reporting them for joking around? Come on now.



That cracker is out pimping his gf atm, and to be fair, he's pretty much joking around on the forums, he's not like that if you actually talk to him.




> I didn't flame you, I just made up the word nintendoid.:NOS
> 
> You took offense from? to report to a mod? really now...


Take a breather man, if you didn't do anything wrong the mods won't do anything, it's not like they ban you just cause you get reported, my number of bans would've been 10 times the size it is now in that case 


At tops you might get a warning or an infraction.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

I  think calling someone an Xbot or Ninteodite because they see another point of view then someone else is a bit going to  far. 



crazymtf said:


> Calm down man I'm sure there only joking around. It's just a forum and pissing them off isn't that smart of a idea. I mean this is obviously a playstation section they don't wanna hear that MGS isn't selling well. I mean if Killua was here i'm sure he'd have a heart attack at the corrections you made
> 
> Anyway reporting them for joking around? Come on now.



Probably so, but this is one reason why you cannot have a reasonable argument / discussion about certain things. 

crazy did you play desgeia 3?



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I think you all should calm down.
> 
> 
> PC tards are our enemies



Not many PC people left  in this area. Used to be a-lot but most of them left this section and did not come back


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes I do. But those 300k sales increase really is not that much of an increase and show's that it keeps going down dramatically.


Since those 300K sales, if the sale of the PS3 console itself when up by oh say about 2-3 million units, I propose my assumption is the correct one. 

(It may be slowing but its attach rates remain similar to a little less, used market and all).


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Probably so, but this is one reason why you cannot have a reasonable argument / discussion about certain things.
> 
> crazy did you play desgeia 3?
> (


Not yet, sadly it probably won't even be in my ps3 till WAY down the line


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

@crazy

ah, I thought you would have played it. you can do over 100 billion DAMAGE?!?! thats nuts 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Since those 300K sales, if the sale of the PS3 console itself when up by oh say about 2-3 million units, I propose my assumption is the correct one.



First the game only sold 1 million (a little bit over that with bundles) in the states. You do know other MGS games sold well over that on other consoles. The reason why I am saying 300k is not impressive is the fact the game was supposed to be a huge system seller. Plus Leg's will not increase this game to over 3 million or even 2.5 million in the states. 

My main point is that the sale's are dropping the leg's are dropping (if you do the math the month to month sales are not impressive and they show a decline). Soon the game will not sell as much roughly 20k a month if not less.

*
I am just sad to see a huge game like this only sell a little over a million in the states. It's pathetic  and all you MGS fans should agree.*



> (It may be slowing but its attach rates remain similar to a little less, used market and all).


Used market does not help the company it's simply just a reselling of a game that was already sold (that was counted into the main figures).

The attach rate of MGS is dropping fast and soon will not be as impressive (if you want to say that) 300k from July to December that was just reported.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

Its good relative to the installed console base.
And iirc MGS2 sold 8 mill total on the PS2
MGS3 less then that (5 or 6 mil?) 

This is on a console that broke 50 mill units in the US recently. 
Compared to the what 6 mill PS3's in the US?

And your saying it sold poorly? 

I call bullshit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Tell me what games are better on the Xbox than the PS3 last year, Xbox had 3 games exclusive that were good...Also I'm still playing DMC4  It's kept me occupied since release.



Just to bring up a fair mirror here; there were around the same amount of good exclusives for the PS3 

Donno how you can continue playing DMC4 when Ninja Gaiden 2, despite being a terrible, unbalanced game, is a deeper game to play 

As for the WHOLE OH EM GEE EMM GEE ESS SAYLES.

The series has been selling less and less over the years. That's obvious, considering some people may lost interest in the series over time, some may not even a system that has one of the games.

Very rarely do subsequent games sell as much as the game that started it all. It doesn't mean the games are shit, though.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Just to bring up a fair mirror here; there were around the same amount of good exclusives for the PS3 *
> 
> Donno how you can continue playing DMC4 when Ninja Gaiden 2, despite being a terrible, unbalanced game, is a deeper game to play
> 
> ...


My point exactly  He was talking about the PS3 having a worse library than the Xbox.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I donno aboot that.

What seems to be the bigger games round these parts are the multiplatform games


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Its good relative to the installed console base.



Do you think companies care that "man 1 million is good for a console that only has so many systems sold in this area". 

Far from it. Any company want's to sell as many copies as they can. I'm sure konami is very dissapointed at the sales of MGS4 in the states.



> And iirc MGS2 sold 8 mill total on the PS2
> MGS3 less then that (5 or 6 mil?)/]
> 
> 
> ...



If your going ot bring this argument into play then it would also benefit Konami as a company greatly to port it to 360. Which the president has acknowledge that fact.




> And your saying it sold poorly?
> 
> I call bullshit.



I am saying it sold poorly. In the states, and I bet you konami would agree with me on this. Manufactor's do not look at it like I said before

only 7 million sold in North America  I'm glad it sold at least a million! when previous installments sold much more.

This is why you see many multi platform titles for the higher install base that these companies have access to.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

What the hell posts actually got deleted? :/


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> What the hell posts actually got deleted? :/



Ssj3's infamous reporting.

Anyone import WKC yet?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Yanks............

A million is enough to say were buying it though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

@snake

Reason being, USA is a huge market they are missing. I care for the company, the game also did not hit a million in Japan either. I was speaking about America mainly not WW. If you read my post I did say 4 million was good. 

I'm sorry I care for the company  But I will discuss it in the sales thread you are right but I just got into a discussion here at the time.


also your sources are fake btw. Those been pinked down in neo gaf many times. A-lot of European sites like to make thing's up.


Ps3 Media server is quite nice. I mean I do not need those video codec updates at all 0_0 Still nice to have but totally not needed with this software.

@Xehanort

I plan to import it.  I hope someone here does as well so we can play multi palyer.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, online retailers are surprisingly unprofessional with this stuff. And Valve still don't know how to program for the console. [noparse]:S[/noparse] 

PS3 Media Server got an update! Proper multicore support for HD .264's.. the new firmware is still useful for people with slow CPU's/shitty connections I suppose. And of course everyone who isn't/doesn't know about streaming yet.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 21, 2009)

While it would be awesome for that to happen, I need more solidarity


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Just to bring up a fair mirror here; there were around the same amount of good exclusives for the PS3
> *
> Donno how you can continue playing DMC4 when Ninja Gaiden 2, despite being a terrible, unbalanced game, is a deeper game to play*
> 
> ...



Lol no. DMC4 >>> NG2 in every fucking way. NG2 is a poorly made game, such a disgrace to the first.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol no. DMC4 >>> NG2 in every fucking way. NG2 is a poorly made game, such a disgrace to the first.



hmmmmm............. *HIGHFIVES!*


And I'm still playing DMC4 because I deleted my saving  and now I can't get past level 79 on Bloody Palace for some fucking reason


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

I played DMC4 and it was okay, not bad, but just not my type of game. I played NG2 and it was horrible.

DMC4>>>>>NG2

NG2 just felt unfinished, unpolished and just plain ridicilous at times.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

And enemies lose their limbs way too easy.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2009)

It's a shame. Cause Ninja gaiden 1 was great and on par with DMC3 for me *Was my fave dmc before 4* but 4 came out, and Ng2 came out, and DMC4 was fun and NG2 was not.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden 1 was an awesome game which I played on Xbox (borrowed from a friend, I'm not a complete PS-tard) but never on par with DMC3 in my book


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2009)

DMC3 i had more fun with the story *Though dante was god awful in this one* and style of the gameplay but ninja gaiden had a nicer battle system by far. Both kicked ass though.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Personal opinion I suppose.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

1st DMC was the best in my opinion. The whole feel of the game was unique.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 22, 2009)

DMC4 and NG Sigma on PS3 aswell as NG2 were all awesome in my opinion.
They are games to chill out and hack enemies down. Some break from the hardcore story stuff.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> 1st DMC was the best in my opinion. The whole feel of the game was unique.



It was an awesome game, but needed refinement, and it got that in DMC3.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Shadow of the Collossus would be amazing if it was updated up to KZ2 levels on the PS3


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Ico can do much better graphics, they'd be in with the Versus XIII graphics.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Ico can do much better graphics, they'd be in with the Versus XIII graphics.


 Can you imagine how amazing the atmosphere could be in Ico

Ico was just lovely


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I liked Shadow better


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I liked Shadow better


 I probably enjoyed SotC on a more basic level, but they were so different. SotC was epic whilst Ico was more about the constant progression.

SotC was easier to enjoy for me.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

SotC had the worst ending ever, you could struggle all you wanted but you can never win 

I mean don't give me the fucking chance if I can't 

I once managed to not fall into the well for 1 hour


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> SotC had the worst ending ever, you could struggle all you wanted but you can never win
> 
> I mean don't give me the fucking chance if I can't
> 
> I once managed to not fall into the well for 1 hour


  I thought the ending was beautifully executed. I stayed away from the water for 10 minutes, then I gave up, there was no point, but props on the hour long struggle....in vain.

The fact that the game gave you the (perceived) chance to change the ending, then taking it away from you no matter how hard you tried was a nice touch, it really cemented that poor Wander was just a little human in a world of gods and monsters.

Which was your favourite colossus?


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

The dragon one


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> What the hell posts actually got deleted? :/







Xehanort said:


> Ssj3's infamous reporting.
> 
> Anyone import WKC yet?



Lack of English will most likely force me to wait.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> The dragon one


The sand dragon was pretty awesome, I did always rage at missing his wings though

The sense of speed was pretty well realised. I only had to ride Agro that quick in maybe 2 other instances in the game.

I thought that the OST was the best one i've ever heard for a game. So well suited to the game, and each boss had its amazing own themes.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I really need to do the extra colossus but I don't know how to find them.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I really need to do the extra colossus but I don't know how to find them.


 ......wut?


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

There are secret colossus in the game apparently you can find


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> There are secret colossus in the game apparently you can find


....*ahem*....HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Secrets* not colossus  I haven't been to secret garden and shit I mean


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Secrets* not colossus  I haven't been to secret garden and shit I mean


 

I haven't been to the secret garden, but I have seen videos of it....like most things in life

The other secrets are just the weapons and items you get from the time-attack challenges.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

I've gotten about 3/4s of the way to the secret garden by climbing. I need to play thourgh it more.

I also suck at the hard mode speed runs.

That god damn turtle


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I haven't been to the secret garden, but I have seen videos of it....like most things in life
> 
> The other secrets are just the weapons and items you get from the time-attack challenges.



New weapons ?  WHAR


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

After you beat the game once, you press O in front of the Colossi statues to enter timeattack. For every 2 timeattacks, you get an item, and some of them are better arrows, and in the hard mode, an epic sword.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Time to get my ass home for some epic gaming =)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

If you do better at the hard mode time trials than I did (hint: complete some) you'll have one upped me


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> New weapons ?  WHAR


You get flash arrows, which explode on impact....which are kinda useless but it's fun to fire at Agro, you get whistling arrows which whistle as they fly, they are nice but useless.

You get spears, which, like the flash arrows, are usless.

You get the Sword of the Queen from Ico, (or whatever the sword was called), it is a 1-hit-kill. I haven't got this one yet as you have to beat the time-challenge on all the colossi in both difficulty modes.

You can also get a map which shows the location of all the lizards, and also the fruits across the map. You can get 3 new tops, one which allows you to do more damage, one which makes you invisible, and one which acts like a parachute.

It's awesome sauce.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Epic gaming awaiting me at home.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Epic gaming awaiting me at home.


 Also, pro-tip: When playing the normal game, if you can kill the colossi in reverse order, meaing kill #16, then #15, then #14 etc...you can then fight the 3 extra colossi and Agro can also fly.

It's not easy to do, but i'm sure you can if you try hard enogh.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I could if I could find the fucking colossus 

How do I locate them without following the light *barely remembers how the game worked*


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I could if I could find the fucking colossus
> 
> How do I locate them without following the light *barely remembers how the game worked*


 Basically, when you use the sword, and the light shines one way, you have to go the opposite direction to find them in reverse order, good luck.

But if you want to find them normally, then follow the light.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

So if I go in the exact opposite direction it works ?


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> So if I go in the exact opposite direction it works ?


 

No, there's no way to fight the colossi in reverse order, there are no extra colossi, there is no flying Agro

Just do the time-challenges

Also, did you know that when you stand next to the dead body of a colossus, that if you press a certain button, i think it is Circle, you can fight the colossus with a black and white, old film style look. Try it, it's awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

It is circle. They call it "Reminiscence mode".


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> It is circle. They call it "Reminiscence mode".


 I love letting them kill me in Reminiscence mode....I always think, "something's not QUIET right with that".


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No, there's no way to fight the colossi in reverse order, there are no extra colossi, there is no flying Agro
> 
> Just do the time-challenges
> 
> Also, did you know that when you stand next to the dead body of a colossus, that if you press a certain button, i think it is Circle, you can fight the colossus with a black and white, old film style look. Try it, it's awesome.



I thought it sounded too good D; Don't fuck with my head right now, Haven't slept for 2 days, I need to pee badly and last class in school is boring.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I thought it sounded too good D; Don't fuck with my head right now, Haven't slept for 2 days, I need to pee badly and last class in school is boring.


2 days why no sleep?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't believe I'm actually seeing someone troll Freija


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> 2 days why no sleep?


Dysomnia and coughing when lying down = insomnia 


Taurus Versant said:


> I can't believe I'm actually seeing someone troll Freija



I'm very vulnerable atm.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

Shadow of the Colossus is a healing process. It'll make you feel better. Theoretically.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I'm very vulnerable atm.



My pants seem to be falling at that thought


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

^
*Is scared awake*


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija, you need some..


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Just to bring up a fair mirror here; there were around the same amount of good exclusives for the PS3
> 
> Donno how you can continue playing DMC4 when Ninja Gaiden 2, despite being a terrible, unbalanced game, is a deeper game to play
> 
> ...



Ninja Gaden is a terrible game 

urgh 

DMC4 when playing with Dante is shit also


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Too bad Bya, I've blocked the image


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

What? Dante was much more fun then Nero once you get his weapons, alot more variety.

Nero has the same moves no matter what, I dislike that.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree, also he swings his sword way too slow.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Yamato+Buster is a boss killer though.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Nero is too easy to play with.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I'm very vulnerable atm.



Blame me


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Why blame you ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm the one trolling you


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

No ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

Subconsciously yes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, I agree with you guys. FFVII on the PS3 is a good idea to boost up failing PS3 sales.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, every FFVII fanboy would make sony back up top.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> *Is scared awake*



Just close your eyes dear. I don't bite hard :3


----------



## The Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

lol... 2nd game I own on PS3 will be this one.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

..because you fail


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

PS3 generates largest sales for UbiSoft



> Earlier last month, Take-Two, publishers of Bioshock and Grand Theft Auto, announced that the PS3 had been their biggest source of income, with 35% of their revenue coming from the platform.
> 
> It seems this may becoming trend, as UbiSoft is reporting a similar story.  So far for the fiscal year of 2008, 21% of the publisher's sales have come from the PS3.  Of the three home consoles, that is the largest percent, with Microsoft's XBox 360 trailing at 20% and the Wii at 15%.  This is quite a mix up from the 2007 fiscal year, where the 360 actually had the highest amount of sales out of all platforms at 25%.
> 
> UbiSoft is expecting to meet their financial goals for the fiscal year of 2008, with Tom Clancy's HAWX releasing for the PS3, 360, and PC in the final quarter of the fiscal year.



EA reported similar results last year, I believe.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2009)

This coming from a company that pretty much ran a bitch fit about the 360 being a better system to develop for with Splinter Cell: When the Fuck Does It Come Out Edition.


----------



## Akira (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> PS3 generates largest sales for UbiSoft
> 
> 
> 
> EA reported similar results last year, I believe.



But games don't sell on PS3?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Of course they don't.

The PS3 is _dead in the water._


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

When I got my 360, I threw my PS3 into the sea with a brick tied to it....I dont know why I needed the brick, I guess it was symbolic.

Anyway, the PS3 is dead in the water and sinking like a brick.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

My PS3 has been collecting dust on a shelf for two years now.

It has no games.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

I've played more with my Nintendo Wii (codenamed revolution) than I have with my PS3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2009)

You'll see, one of these days the PS3 will get some 
*Spoiler*: __ 



games?!


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

The few existing PS3 games (ports lulz) look _way_ better on the Xbox 360 anyway, it's like comparing SNES titles to Crysis on a high-end computer.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> The few existing PS3 games (ports lulz) look _way_ better on the Xbox 360 anyway, it's like comparing SNES titles to Crysis on a high-end computer.


 It is quite pathetic TBH


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2009)

Bitches don't know that I get ALLL the ladies with the X-bawx tree six tree.

Ya'll holler up on dat Triple, while I be busy getting mah crunk on


----------



## Akira (Jan 22, 2009)

I know how you guys feel. I was expecting the best next generation experience when I bought my PS3, now all I do is watch blu ray movies on it.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey guys didn't you hear the supposedly big hitter MGS4 _just now_ hit one million LOL

Gears sold that in an hour lol.

Pathetic.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Bitches don't know that I get ALLL the ladies with the X-bawx tree six tree.
> 
> Ya'll holler up on dat Triple, while I be busy getting mah crunk on


 Chad Warden...is that you?


Byakuya said:


> Hey guys didn't you hear the supposedly big hitter MGS4 _just now_ hit one million LOL
> 
> Gears sold that in an hour lol.
> 
> Pathetic.


 Gears 2 is actually good though, that explains it.


----------



## Boromir (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> My PS3 has been collecting dust on a shelf for two years now.
> 
> It has no games.



I agree that the PS3 is phail. But i find little pleasure in my 360 as well, which is currently buried in my closet.

Hell, i even went back to playing Gamecube! Tales of Symphonia is da shit!


----------



## Stalin (Jan 22, 2009)

Boromir said:


> I agree that the PS3 is phail. But i find little pleasure in my 360 as well, which is currently buried in my closet.
> 
> Hell, i even went back to playing Gamecube! Tales of Symphonia is da shit!



The ps3 would have done if it wasn't so goddamn expensive. Also, fallout 3 any good?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

According to reviews and several GOTY awards, Fallout 3 is very good.

In my books, it's the most boring, uninspiring game I've played since... something.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

PS3 is sad sauce.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

I heard you did not play fallout 3 much at all. 

O well, I rather use the fat boy to blow up stuff than swords and pointy hair people


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> According to reviews and several GOTY awards, Fallout 3 is very good.
> 
> In my books, it's the most boring, uninspiring game I've played since... _Iznogood on PsOne_.


Fixed **


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> The ps3 would have done if it wasn't so goddamn expensive. Also, fallout 3 any good?



The ending is a major letdown in the terms of presentation.  It's like they couldn't be bothered to make an ending.

But it was a lot of fun getting to the ending.  Just make sure to ignore the plot and do the side quests early on (pretty much as soon as you get out of the vault at the start).


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I heard you did not play fallout 3 much at all.
> 
> O well, I rather use the fat boy to blow up stuff than swords and pointy hair people



Pointy hair. 

If only GTA had pointy hair, It would be Jak 2.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Fixed **



 **


----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2009)

One thing I am pissed about is the GTA 4 DLC 

Might have to go to my friends house and play it.

PS: I'm always playing games on my PS3, I mean I watch movies and stuff. But most of my hours are spent on LBP and COD5. When Street Fighter and KZ2 hit. God damn!


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Chad Warden...is that you?
> 
> Gears 2 is actually good though, that explains it.



GTF outta here. MGS4>GoW2 in every way. Gears was great, sure, but in no way was it greater than metal gear in any aspect.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't worry Kenshin, if someone says MGS4 is bad they are joking or in denial.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

Also, did anyone genuinely find Fallout 3 deserving of GoTY? I tried returning it to blockbuster cause it was so fucking boring. I practically forced myself to beat the game cause I figured I should just get the trophies.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

MGS4 is good, really good. Just not top 10 best games / innovated games of all time material.


If you did not like oblivion your not going to like fallout 3. If you do not like fallout 3 , your not going to like oblivion. These games let you do WHATEVER or almost whatever you want. These games make you fee that your actually role playing.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, I know. It's been done before. It's just better than GoW that's all.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 22, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> MGS4 is good, really good. Just not top 10 best games / innovated games of all time material.
> 
> 
> If you did not like oblivion your not going to like fallout 3. If you do not like fallout 3 , your not going to like oblivion. These games let you do WHATEVER or almost whatever you want. These games make you fee that your actually role playing.


Since when do games need to be innovative to be good?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> MGS4 is good, really good. Just not top 10 best games / innovated games of all time material.


Neither does Fallout 3, just a next-gen Heroes of Might and Magic meets shooter.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> GTF outta here. MGS4>GoW2 in every way. Gears was great, sure, but in no way was it greater than metal gear in any aspect.


  We were being sarcastic.

MGS4 is the best game this generation IMO.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm happy. I respect you again.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

The Wii has shown us just how overrated innovation can be, to be fair.

Night Tachi, Memos.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> The Wii has shown us just how overrated innovation can be, to be fair.



Wiitards hurting themselves.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 22, 2009)

Night Byakushie


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

I think the greatest game of all time, innovative and all too, is Shenmue.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Since when do games need to be innovative to be good?



Not saying they do. But the innovative oens that are amazing are known for many many years. It's these fresh titles / experiences that bring us out of the "repetitive" gaming state. 


@Xehanort

Hero's of might and magic never went as depth in terms of RPG than Fallout 3. IGN and other's loved fallout 3, they got to PLAY a game the way they want to.

Many publications /people though MGS4 was good for the genre that its in. But the series does turn away a-lot of people because of the long cut-sences, the way overboard story, and same gameplay. It's a series just for the fans. 

Just like Fallout 3 / oblivion. Not many people love the openness the game offers but many people do. Two different types of experiences.

Is fallout 3 my GOTY? no, is it GOTY material ?Yes I think it is. Their is a-lot to view when your talking about GOTY.

@kenshin

ahh shenmue. Great time with that game when it game out. It was really one of hte major reasons sega went under  It did not sell well at all but I did love that game.


@Byakuya

No, the poor developers porting / doing a crappy job on the system shows us it's poor. But when it's used right then its a different story.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

The Wii could have been innovative if it was handled by a company that wasn't as gimmick happy as Nintendo. If the Wii remote had been released with the Motion Plus from the beginning, it would have been great. If nintendo provided an optional hard-drive, it would have been great, if Nintendo didn't force us to use the friend codes, or make them so unwieldy, their online wouldn't be so difficult to use.

The Wii was a good idea, it was simply mis-management which prevented it from becoming a great console.

goodnight Bya


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 22, 2009)

> No, the poor developers porting / doing a crappy job on the system shows us it's poor. But when it's used right then its a different story.


You have no idea how markets work do you? 
Supply/Demand?


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

Did you know Shemue cost 70 million to make? Second only to GTA IV's 100 mil. I was beyond happy that they made a second one, but now I want to rage for a third.

I wish some billionaire gamer loved the game so much that he pays for everything.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Did you know Shemue cost 70 million to make? Second only to GTA IV's 100 mil. I was beyond happy that they made a second one, but now I want to rage for a third.
> 
> *I wish some billionaire gamer loved the game so much that he pays for everything*.


 Okay, okay, fine, i'll do it, but not before a remake of FF7, a new Kid Icarus and a remake of Super Monkey Adventures in Super Monkey Land 4.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Wii is simply a horrible collaboration of bad game ideas in one, with good sells though they make the best of it, and next time make a affordable system that is on par with 360 and PS3. Nintendo has won the image of a family system again, lets see what they do with it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

Innovative A+ game; see LittleBigPlanet. Not enough people up on this game.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

And a PS3 MG & MG2 remake while you're at it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

LittleBigPlanet is what Home should have been, as far as I can see it. One of the best gathering places of PS3 users out there. Or it can be.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> LittleBigPlanet is what Home should have been, as far as I can see it. *One of the best gathering places of PS3 users out there*.


 


> *Or it can be.*


 Which one?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> You have no idea how markets work do you?
> Supply/Demand?


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Why does this happen everyday. Can we all calm down please.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 22, 2009)

1) Point
2) Counter point
3) ????Madness????
4) Standard gif reply


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

I have no idea Memos. I haven't experienced LBP online yet.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I have no idea Memos. I haven't experienced LBP online yet.


 I hope you get to do it soon. If you don't like it, I promise to quit gaming forever.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

I plan to get little big planet and make some special stuff


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

I will some time this year, cause I'm moving to university residence this year, and they'll have a superior internet compared to here.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

LBP is so meh, just like Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> LBP is so meh, just like Mario Galaxy.



0_0


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I will some time this year, cause I'm moving to university residence this year, and they'll have a superior internet compared to here.


 Even I may get the game by then

I'll make an Australia level, you'll feel right at home.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder what levels I could make/hmm


----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2009)

That is the main thing that has suffered for LBP, its meant to be a community game but not enough people have it.

I mean there are occasions where I'll jump into levels and play with other people. But sometimes I don't play with anyone for like 2 whole days... which is madness. Also not enough people on my list have the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

I will venmon then we can play as long as you want


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

Like I said, I really think it could overwrite Home if enough people were to get into it.

Not that it wouldn't be hard for anything to 1up home, but still.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> LBP is so meh, just like Mario Galaxy.



Agree with LBP being meh, but Mario galaxy was alot of fun.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Like I said, I really think it could overwrite Home if enough people were to get into it.
> 
> Not that it wouldn't be hard for anything to 1up home, but still.


 So, you've been on Home? what do you think?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 0_0



Im into platformers, but LBP's controls are as basic as a Nes game. Playing created worlds keeps it fun for a while though.

Mario Galaxy was fun, but it didn't feel fresh or exciting. I'd say Galaxy is better between the two.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

I haven't been on there.  I haven't yet been able to connect my PS3 to the net.

I'm just running by what I've seen and heard online. And very few pluses are listed.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> So, you've been on Home? what do you think?



Let down. Simple.

Video ads in the mall are pretty sweet, though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> We were being sarcastic.
> 
> MGS4 is the best game this generation IMO.



Super Mario Galaxy is superior


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

But Uncharted is the best.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Best game of this generation?

TWEWY


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Let down. Simple.
> 
> Video ads in the mall are pretty sweet, though.


 I did like how they were presented, for a while at least, and seeing Zack Snyder talk about Watchmen was nice. But it got old pretty quick

Pool was good, that is probably what i spent most of my time on in Home.


Goofy Titan said:


> Super Mario Galaxy is superior


 They are both quite different experiences, I LOVED mario galaxy, it is a beautiful game, and no matter what anyone says, it felt fresh and exciting and most importantly of all, fun. It could have been better, sure, but I still loved it.

MGS4.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

I have LBP here, I've only gotten to the Grandmaster Sensei dude. I haven't played online yet either.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Best game of this generation?
> 
> TWEWY



I thought the joke posts in this topic faded out a few pages ago.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I thought the joke posts in this topic faded out a few pages ago.



Okay only best rpg of this gen, at least until VXIII comes out.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

F.E.A.R 2 demo is out.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 22, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I will some time this year, cause I'm moving to university residence this year, and they'll have a superior internet compared to here.



Make sure too add me.

I've been itching to break out LBP lately, but Resistance 2's been distracting me.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

I've gotta get Resistance 2 so Memos and I can own Vault.

Though I've got about two or three friends pressuring me to get Ratchet and Clank Future.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 22, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I've gotta get Resistance 2 so Memos and I can own Vault.


It's all about the co-op really.


> Though I've got about two or three friends pressuring me to get Ratchet and Clank Future.


I liked it, but this late, I'd wait for a price drop.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

That's madness. It's ~ $15 in the UK, along with Uncharted, Heavenly Sword and Motorstorm. 

Has anyone played The Last Guy? Everyday Shooter? 

Does anyone play *any* PSN games here or what?!!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 22, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> That's madness. It's ~ $15 in the UK, along with Uncharted, Heavenly Sword and Motorstorm.



$41 on dollars on Amazon, $60 MSRP...why, I don't know.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

I've got my eye on Echochrome. Looked really interesting.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 22, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> That's madness. It's ~ $15 in the UK, along with Uncharted, Heavenly Sword and Motorstorm.
> 
> Has anyone played The Last Guy? Everyday Shooter?
> 
> Does anyone play *any* PSN games here or what?!!


PSN games are the thing I am most jealous of.  

Price drop pls.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I've got my eye on Echochrome. Looked really interesting.


I liked the demo, but never got round to buying it. Think I might get it now, would like a proper puzzle game to fuck about with.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

I want Rage Racer! We haven't even got Tekken 2/3 or SF:HD Remix yet. :{ Definitely getting Echochrome now. Wipeout HD just oozes class. Stardust HD is good fun.


----------



## Id (Jan 22, 2009)

Wipeout HD demo is out. 1080p @60 frames here I come. And I want to see if Fear 2 will make a believer out of me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

I tried to get into the first FEAR, but my PC wouldn't let me. :/ Getting the demo for this one though. Finally got Resistance 2.  I figure I'll play it for a month until my KZ2 pre-order arrives. 

I'm out for the night.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 22, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I wonder what levels I could make/hmm



Nothing as good as me, that's for sure.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm going to make tokiha Mai levels mmmmm.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Nothing as good as me, that's for sure.



I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess that that makes you Donkey Show.

And yes, I have been told about you and your work.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 23, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I'm going to make tokiha Mai levels mmmmm.



Combined with some Kuga Natsuki levels


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Nothing as good as me, that's for sure.



And yet you suck, and you know why.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Nothing as good as me, that's for sure.



*cough*arrogant*cough*


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 23, 2009)

Yay, a five-page long .


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 23, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Yay, a five-page long .


Easily my most anticipated title for the year. Expecting nothing less than brilliance from Naughty Dog.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 23, 2009)

Indeed.

*Resistance 2 Patch 1.40 Details*


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Yay, a five-page long .



Naughty Dog kicks ass, i love there stuff and uncharted 2 will own.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> And yet you suck, and you know why.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZujJhTkFHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2009)

<3333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2009)

I got Fallout 3.

Now to see if lives up to the hype, and put it to the test against MGS4.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish they would bring the jak and daxter series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I wish they would bring the jak and daxter series.



Ditto, Im still waiting for Jak 4.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 23, 2009)

You'll be really disappointed if you think that Fallout is anywhere near it's hype.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2009)

That's why you duck out of the hype


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2009)

How can I expect it to be good as MGS4, something that did live up to its hype, if F3 can't live up to it's hype.


----------



## Memos (Jan 23, 2009)

Fallout 3 is an amazing game....if you put some effort into it. It isn't an instantly gratifying game, you will have to be patient and methodical about things. Enjoy it, I think it is a great game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't get myself to put it in.

Ima go buy SOTC instead. 





Alrite playing it now.


----------



## Memos (Jan 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I can't get myself to put it in.
> 
> Ima go buy SOTC instead.
> 
> ...


 Have you ever played SotC?


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> You'll be really disappointed if you think that Fallout is anywhere near it's hype.



I hated Fallout one and two, and the third one was just as disappointing.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 23, 2009)

This is going to be the best game on the PS3 (for now), no doubt


Let us all pray and hope it comes out in English. After the not so good sales of Valkryie Chronicles I heard that Sega doesn't want to bring this over. Is that true ?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 23, 2009)

That's a dogshit reason, Japan's sales were fucking appalling for Valkyria Chronicles. Don't Sega always say they won't bring it over? We'll probably get it, in three years.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

^
I agree, Sega are meanies.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2009)

Fallout 3 is so boring...and glitchy.

Was this really GOTY.

I liked being a baby though. The character moves like crap, looks like he is sliding.

@Kusu
Not yet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Fallout 3 is so boring...a glitchy.
> 
> Was this really GOTY.



The PS3 version is very glitchy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The PS3 version is very glitchy.



I see, I got caught in glitch during the test part and had to restart.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2009)

Yakuza 3 better come here. It's a fucking awesome series.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

I remember AC  the freeze bug, that was so shitty for some people (I never got it)

And that was on both consoles


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish AC froze for me.

So I wouldn't be stuck with a 10 hour game, doing the exact same 5 types of missions over and over, ad nauseam.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

AC was good, had a good storyline, fun gameplay (if you actually tried the whole living into the game and going around stealthing), I agree it got repetitive but it was the first in a serie, AC2 should be much better now that they've gotten tons of feedback. 

Overall I loved it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 23, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I wish AC froze for me.
> 
> So I wouldn't be stuck with a 10 hour game, doing the exact same 5 types of missions over and over, ad nauseam.


The worst thing was I told myself I had to complete it before I moved onto another game.  The game was decently fun, for the first two or three missions until I tired of killing as many soldiers as possible.. Good for a tech demo, frankly quite insulting as a game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> AC was good, had a good storyline, fun gameplay (if you actually tried the whole living into the game and going around stealthing), I agree it got repetitive but it was the first in a serie, AC2 should be much better now that they've gotten tons of feedback.
> 
> Overall I loved it.



Agreed for once, i had alot of fun with AC


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey, did you guys know that Assassin's Creed was supposed to be a PS3 exclusive? But like every other exclusive, we lost it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2009)

Probably because ps3 has the lowest attach rate and number of people who own the consoles.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 24, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> You'll be really disappointed if you think that Fallout is anywhere near it's hype.



It is still a good game?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Probably because ps3 has the lowest attach rate and number of people who own the consoles.


The attach rates are actually more or less on par, I believe. Disregarding the anomalies of Halo 3 and Gears of War. Of course, the other fundamental problem there is that when numbers are cited they consider North America and disregard the rest of the world. Publishers wouldn't make decisions like that based on such uncertain studies, it'd be purely down to install base.

Except when the Wii is in the equation.. :/

I thought I would get Fallout 3 eventually on the PS3, but I'll just get it for the PC now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2009)

Man AC was announced way before ps3 failing stand right now, lol, i was just striking my beloved ps3. 

Also fallout 3 plays best on pc, no doubt there.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 24, 2009)

I can finally get Mass Effect now, and see what the fuss was about. Might as well get Gears of War as well.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Also fallout 3 plays best on pc, no doubt there.



If you mean less glitches... then hardly.  It's a glitchy shit fest also, but probably slightly better than the PS3/360.  Fun game though.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 24, 2009)

Are the glitches minor, because oblivion's glitches didn't bother me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Are the glitches minor, because oblivion's glitches didn't bother me.



If you call consistent game ending freezes minor, then sure.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2009)

I never got freezes or crashes or game breaking bugs, im nice like that


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 24, 2009)

Way of the Samurai >>>>>> Yakuza


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2009)

Way of the Samurai is to short, but it was awesome.


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a shame about the glitches in Fallout 3. I have the game on the 360 and have encountered maybe 2 or 3 tiny glitches, nothing game breaking though. Luck of the draw I guess. I had heard about the PS3 version being even glitchier than the other two versions, but I never knew just how much.

I wasn't too sure about the game after the first few hours, it seemed kind of aimless and slow, but after a few more hours where you start to get into the story, do some side missions and actually get into the different mechanics of the game, it gets more enjoyable and is more of an experience.

re: SotC: Get it now, there is absolutely no excuse for not owning this game. It is easily one of the best and most unique games to ever grace a console. It has possibly the best soundtrack ever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2009)

Alrite, actually a movie made me want play SOTC, Reign over me, they played the game quite often in it.

F3 has beutiful landscape, but the people look like Half life 2 graphics.


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Alrite, actually a movie made me want play SOTC, Reign over me, they played the game quite often in it.
> 
> F3 has beutiful landscape, but the people look like Half life 2 graphics.


 The graphics in Fallout are somewhat disappointing at first, especially after what was promised, but when you consider the size of the world and the fact it is a free-roaming world with no loading screens, it is quite understandable. The character models are okay for the most part,but it's the moving and character animation that I think let me down a little.

I never knew SotC was in _Reign Over Me,_ I may watch it to see what they did with it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

What's Reign Over Me about? I might have to see it myself


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2009)

About a guy who lost his family in 9/11, Adam Sandler, and his old college buddy trying to help him recover, even though Adam's character doesn't remember him due to the blocking his own memories.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

Huh, definitely sounds interesting. I'll look into it.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

Never heard of it either X3


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

I knew about the film but never about the SotC aspect. I would have made sure to watch it if I had.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

Not that I care for the game, but this is pretty lame.


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Not that I care for the game, but this is pretty lame.


 Another kick in the nuts for the PS3

It's a good thing I have it for the 360. I have to admit, it's become pretty important to know how to pick a system for a game these days.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 24, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> That's a dogshit reason, Japan's sales were fucking appalling for Valkyria Chronicles. Don't Sega always say they won't bring it over? We'll probably get it, in three years.





Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> I agree, Sega are meanies.



Sega have their priorities on backwards. They didn't even bother to advertise VC, yet it's a critically acclaimed game that really brought something new to SRPGs. But when Sonic Unleashed came out, the usual hype/advertising to disappointment cycle came again. I also feel sorry for those Skies of Arcadia fans waiting for their sequel.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2009)

VC, what's that ?


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> VC, what's that ?


 Valkyria Chronicles. A PS3 exclusive SRPG from SEGA.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2009)

Ah, yeah, if you had said Valkyria I would've understood it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2009)

I think I screwed myself in F3, I blew the original town without finding out where my dad is.

I also did alot side quest, like the cannibal family.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I think I screwed myself in F3, I blew the original town without finding out where my dad is.
> 
> I also did alot side quest, like the cannibal family.



Better to do all the side quests in Megaton before nuking it.

But you're not too screwed.  If you go to Rivet Town (SE corner of the map) you can pick up the main quest there.


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

The great thing about the game is that, whatever you do, you cant really lose track of the main quest.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 24, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Not that I care for the game, but this is pretty lame.



How hard can it be to convert that faggotry to PS3?

Douchebaggery


----------



## Stalin (Jan 24, 2009)

Remember when spryo and crash were good and rivaled Mario as the most popular platforming icons?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

I still enjoy the Crash games for the PS1.


----------



## ZE (Jan 24, 2009)

The best crash game was Crash Team Racing, it was a very addicting game, I had the demo and couldn’t stop playing, it reminds me of when I didn’t have money to buy games and I had to satisfy my videogame addiction with demos.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

Crash Team Racing is awesome  Some of the Time Trial races were a bitch though


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

ZE said:


> The best crash game was Crash Team Racing, it was a very addicting game, I had the demo and couldn?t stop playing, it reminds me of when I didn?t have money to buy games and I had to satisfy my videogame addiction with demos.


 Such great memories of Playstation magazines giving away countless demos.

I had so many discs full of demos. I remember i had CTR, I quite enjoyed the one level the demo had. I should get it from the PSN.


----------



## ZE (Jan 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Such great memories of Playstation magazines giving away countless demos.
> 
> I had so many discs full of demos. I remember i had CTR, I quite enjoyed the one level the demo had. I should get it from the PSN.



I had lots of demos, the demo1, the one that came with the original psx, contained demos of games such as Abe’s Odyssey, Hercules and there was an fps, I don’t remember the other games, all I know is that thanks to it I became a fan of the two Abes psx games, I still have the second one with me, Abes Exodus.   
Here it is:
Link removed


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh god I have a TON of demo discs on my shelf. Funny thing is, how I got introduced to MGS, was through the demo that came with a magazine, and that was the first mag I bought thanks to being persuaded by a friend. It had Gray Fox on the cover  God that was good times.

Gotta look up the demos again : D


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

ZE said:


> I had lots of demos, the demo1, the one that came with the original psx, contained demos of games such as Abe’s Odyssey, Hercules and there was an fps, I don’t remember the other games, all I know is that thanks to it I became a fan of the two Abes psx games, I still have the second one with me, Abes Exodus.
> Here it is:
> Link removed


The demo disc that came with my PS1 had Tomb Raider 2, Kula World and i think Tekken 2. I can't remember the other games. I must have played the Tomb Raider demo hundreds of times, when Tomb Raider was good
---
@Gray Fox: I remember that magazine, it looked amazing, that is where i played the demo too


----------



## ZE (Jan 24, 2009)

The first time I played MGS was when a friend borrowed me his and told me to play it because it was a great game. Some weeks after I fought with him and punched him so he told me to give it back lol. I ended up buying it two years later. 
Memories.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2009)

shyakugaun said:


> Way of the Samurai >>>>>> Yakuza



LOL in what? 

Not story
Not graphics
Not combat

Yakuza is better in every way.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2009)

CRASH BANDICOOT RULES!


----------



## Stalin (Jan 24, 2009)

I alsp the jak and daxter series, best series naughty dog ever made.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 24, 2009)

Crash Bandicoot *used to* rock


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2009)

Id say Crash 1-3 is better then Jak 1-3, Jak 3 was a letdown for me.


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I alsp the jak and daxter series, best series naughty dog ever made.



Never liked that series personally.


----------



## Memos (Jan 25, 2009)

Same here, I played Jak 2 and it just never really appealed to me. Maybe I woul like the first game in the series.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 25, 2009)

Ratchet & Clank ftw.


----------



## Memos (Jan 25, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Ratchet & Clank ftw.


 Have you played Tools of Destruction, Bya?


----------



## Akira (Jan 25, 2009)

From the article:


> "The graphics have been majorly overhauled and the gameplay will be more varied and focused this time around. We're aiming for a fully interactive 3-d world, with no loads and seamless interaction between settings and characters."
> 
> Why do we assume it's for the PS3? Because the two Sly games are slated to come out simultaneously and they will have connectivity with one another! This will be the first time we've seen this in the new generation; a game coming out at the same time for PS3 and PSP, and featuring connectivity as a bonus right off the bat. Let's hope the games have a good E3 showing, because it certainly sounds like a fun idea.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Have you played Tools of Destruction, Bya?



Yep, haven't checked out Quest for Booty yet though.



Fenrir said:


> From the article:



Was just about to post this


----------



## Memos (Jan 25, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Yep, haven't checked out Quest for Booty yet though.


 How did you think it compared to the earlier games in the series?
---
People have been asking for a new Sly Cooper game for a long time, and it's good to hear about the PSP-to-PS3 connectivity.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 25, 2009)

I thought tools of destruction was too easy and wasn't good as the last games. Didn't finish tohugh , my file got deleted somehow andI got to pised to start over. I look forward to that new sly cooper. I liked 2 and 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2009)

Jak 2-3 were amazing, loved almost every moment. Ratchet and clank is good to but the story isn't nearly as entertaining for me. Last one was pretty kickass though. And sly 4 is nice, hopefully better then the 3rd one. Infamous looks better out of those guys though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2009)

Quick Question before finializing my purchase of the HD fury.

Do I get the blue edition? I want to go from the HDMI source of the PS3 to my VGA source on my monitor.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 25, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I thought tools of destruction was *too easy* and wasn't good as the last games.



Please, the Ratchet and Clank Series as a whole have been too easy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Ratchet & Clank ftw.



One of my first PS2 games 

Also, Sly Cooper games, the most I've ever played is a demo of, I think it was the second 

Which I actually think came with a Ratchet and Clank game


----------



## Dan (Jan 25, 2009)

Ratchet & Clank has been a series made really for the younger audience, a level bar would have been good though as I like to play all my games on the hardest level possible.


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

My first PS2 game, Zone of the Enders... sucked ass.


----------



## Dan (Jan 25, 2009)

My first PS2 game was GTA: Vice City. I put over 100 hours into that game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 25, 2009)

My first PS2 game was Tekken Tag Tournament. It bricked my PS2 as I left the disc in which you couldn't do with the very first models. Then Kessen.

I fucking love my collection


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

Venom said:


> My first PS2 game was GTA: Vice City. I put over 100 hours into that game.



I have 184 hours on my FFX saving ^.^


----------



## Dan (Jan 25, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I have 184 hours on my FFX saving ^.^



God Damn!

I though my save file was large, game must have been like crack.


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

Venom said:


> God Damn!
> 
> I though my save file was large, game must have been like crack.



No, just took awhile to get 99999 damage on everyone and get every item


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2009)

My first game on my PS2 and PS3 was XenoGears


----------



## Dan (Jan 25, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> No, just took awhile to get 99999 damage on everyone and get every item



Ahh things like that are annoying but when u finally get it you feel a sense of achievement.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 25, 2009)

I did that on 84 hours. The only FF that needed 100+ hours to get everything for me was FFXII, i have 164h.


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah but I had to clear it more than once because I forgot to do some stuff so I couldn't get to the secret summon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

Did you guys have the version of X with Penance or without?


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

With......


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

Penance. It's the optional superboss in FFX. Some of the versions of FFX, PAL for Australia for instance, have it involved. You also have the dark aeons, which are also superbosses. You have to kill them all before you can fight Penance.


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

I meant that I had the edition with him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, right, my bad.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2009)

Wait NA didn't get that? 

I only did Ultima weapon.

My first ps2 game was Zone of the enders 2, it was awesome.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 25, 2009)

My first PS2 game was Jak and Daxter, I remember finishing it 100% in one playthrough (9 hours of game time) because I didn't have a memory card for it then haha. For me FFX took me 148 hours to max out including beating Penance the hard way (no Zanmato), he was a tough endurance match. FFXII took me 196 hours to max including trying to get every piece of ultimate equipment except for that god forsaken Danjuro.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2009)

Tyr said:


> Better to do all the side quests in Megaton before nuking it.
> 
> But you're not too screwed.  If you go to Rivet Town (SE corner of the map) you can pick up the main quest there.



I can't get into Rivet, I need 100 lockpick.

I hate the lockpick element alot.

This game is starting to piss me off because I can't find what to do, been to so many places.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 25, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I can't get into Rivet, I need 100 lockpick.
> 
> I hate the lockpick element alot.
> 
> This game is starting to piss me off because I can't find what to do, been to so many places.



Just "wait" (press the Back Button) until it's day time. You can only get into Rivet City during the day I think... or something.

To know where to go to continue the game look at the compass. The white triangle is the next location for your active quest (which you can change on your Pip-Boy in the Quests section). It's easy once you get used to it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 25, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I can't get into Rivet, I need 100 lockpick.
> 
> I hate the lockpick element alot.
> 
> This game is starting to piss me off because I can't find what to do, been to so many places.



You're at the wrong place.  The door is up some little construction area, have to ring a buzzer for the guard to move the bridge.

You're at the broken part of the ship that you're supposed to swim underwater to get in (but there's nothing there for you yet so don't worry about it until you get a quest to go there).


----------



## Memos (Jan 26, 2009)

My first PS2 game was Final Fantasy X. I waited to buy a PS2 until FFX came out, it was freaking beautiful, everything i expected and more. The beautiful colours and scenery were such a elight to look at, it was so different from the previous FF's.

I've put in about 140 hours into beating everything in the game, including Penance.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 26, 2009)

Mine was FFX too


----------



## Even (Jan 26, 2009)

My first PS2 game was also FFX, and it was my first FF ever  It sparkled the love I now have for the FF franchise pek


----------



## Agitation (Jan 26, 2009)

Meh the first time I played FFX I could never beat Jecht. It was my first Final Fantasy game and RPG in general.

Two years later I replayed it and smashed that bitch in 3-4 attacks. Payback baby.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2009)

The first game I played on ps2 was FFX, it was on my friends, for me it was meh even back then. Might be because I had played the games before it, the graphics and music were great though. 

Zone 2 was the first on my own ps2, when I bought FFX I did everything in it, Auron was the first one I got the ultimate weapon for.


----------



## Memos (Jan 26, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> The first game I played on ps2 was FFX, it was on my friends, for me it was meh even back then. Might be because I had played the games before it, the graphics and music were great though.
> 
> Zone 2 was the first on my own ps2, when I bought FFX I did everything in it, Auron was the first one I got the ultimate weapon for.


 I had played the games before it too, I loved it. What didn't you like about FFX?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I had played the games before it too, I loved it. What didn't you like about FFX?


Tidus, Blitzball, and the summons.

As I said before, Auron made the game awesome.


----------



## Agitation (Jan 26, 2009)

I used to get annoyed with random encounters while going through newbie area's, it was either fight and get 3exp or flee with Tidus's skill only to hear his annoying voice after every battle.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 26, 2009)

I was very skeptical when FFX first released, it seemed so different from the previous installments.

Didn't expect to like it, but hey, it turned out to be one of my favourites.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 26, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Tidus, Blitzball, and the summons.
> 
> As I said before, Auron made the game awesome.



The summons were awesome, I liked blitzball, and tidus had good character development. Y'know this is pretty interesting, but did you know wakka's VA voices bender.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 26, 2009)

looks so good


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2009)

omfg. I got my ps3 system today, the person who sold it said it was a "40" gig. But it really was not, it was a 60 gig system 0_0 I got a  60 gig system, 5 ps2 games, 2 ps3 games, and all the cables for 250 bucks 0_0 


WOOOOOOOW!

my psn name is 

DrGregHouseMD


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 26, 2009)

ZE said:


> I had lots of demos, the demo1, the one that came with the original psx, contained demos of games such as Abe’s Odyssey, Hercules and there was an fps, I don’t remember the other games, all I know is that thanks to it I became a fan of the two Abes psx games, I still have the second one with me, Abes Exodus.
> Here it is:
> here


Yeah I had that one. I dug it out a few months ago.. Lifeforce Tenka, Hercules, Abe's Odyssey, Overboard, Kurushi.. I also had the disc with Tomb Raider and Kula World but I can't find it now.. That Abe game was just immense, one of my favourite games ever.


----------



## Akira (Jan 26, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> omfg. I got my ps3 system today, the person who sold it said it was a "40" gig. But it really was not, it was a 60 gig system 0_0 I got a  60 gig system, 5 ps2 games, 2 ps3 games, and all the cables for 250 bucks 0_0
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOW!



Shit, that's one hell of a deal.

Added you on PSN anyway, my ID's in the sig.


----------



## Id (Jan 26, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> omfg. I got my ps3 system today, the person who sold it said it was a "40" gig. But it really was not, it was a 60 gig system 0_0 I got a  60 gig system, 5 ps2 games, 2 ps3 games, and all the cables for 250 bucks 0_0
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOW!



Holy shit. I paid $500 for the MGS bundle.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 26, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> omfg. I got my ps3 system today, the person who sold it said it was a "40" gig. But it really was not, it was a 60 gig system 0_0 I got a  60 gig system, 5 ps2 games, 2 ps3 games, and all the cables for 250 bucks 0_0
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOW!


That's a fucking steal right there. Good thing you got the BEST model.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 26, 2009)

^That comment helped me out as well, Id, thanks a lot.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 26, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> omfg. I got my ps3 system today, the person who sold it said it was a "40" gig. But it really was not, it was a 60 gig system 0_0 I got a  60 gig system, 5 ps2 games, 2 ps3 games, and all the cables for 250 bucks 0_0
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOW!
> ...



Pics of 4 port USB in front w/ said games pls while playing PS2 game.

=P


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice one though.  You'll enjoy the HD Fury for sure.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Pics of 4 port USB in front w/ said games pls while playing PS2 game.
> 
> =P
> 
> ...




O I will take pics! HD fury will be in tomorrow roughly. Was playing some disgaea 3 and testing out my logitec Z5500's they work very well with the system.  The media taskbar loads up slower than I would want it to but eh o well.

Also does disgaea 3 support trophies? 


thx about the media server disconnect as well.


----------



## Memos (Jan 26, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> O I will take pics! HD fury will be in tomorrow roughly. Was playing some disgaea 3 and testing out my logitec Z5500's they work very well with the system. The media taskbar loads up slower than I would want it to but eh o well.
> 
> *Also does disgaea 3 support trophies?*
> 
> ...


 No, it does not.


----------



## Agitation (Jan 26, 2009)

Not many games support trophies atm.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

My PS3 only had two USB ports in the front :sad

But it's an 80gig, so I think I did okay.


----------



## Dan (Jan 26, 2009)

Agitation said:


> Not many games support trophies atm.



Most of the good games go, only popular game that doesn't is MGS4


----------



## Akira (Jan 26, 2009)

Trophies are now mandatory for all new releases, but the lack of MGS4 ones is a total travesty.


----------



## Dan (Jan 26, 2009)

Kojima will make it, have faith.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 26, 2009)

Older games don't support trophies, all new ones will.

EDIT:

Beaten.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 26, 2009)

Does it matter?

Trophies are useless


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 26, 2009)

Indeed, much like achievements.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2009)

ah well I wish it did 


I took pictures! they are crap though. The only thing wrong with the system is a crack in the case but since it's cosmetic I know I can replace the case.


any good guides for PSP  to PS3 connectivity?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 26, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Indeed, much like achievements.



Yes, but those are much easier to see for other people. And they seem more diverse


----------



## Akira (Jan 26, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Older games don't support trophies, all new ones will.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> *Beaten.*



You are fast Bya, but I am faster



Goofy Titan said:


> Does it matter?
> 
> Trophies are useless



Both trophies and achievements are a waste of time frankly.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2009)

Well i like trophies and achievements so...fuck you haters


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 26, 2009)

Akira said:


> Both trophies and achievements are a waste of time frankly.



This. Never cared for them.


----------



## Dan (Jan 26, 2009)

I like trophies too, allows you too see what other people have done for certain games.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

I enjoy the concept of trophies, because not only can it add extra challenge, it extends the amount of play you get out of a game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well i like trophies and achievements so...fuck you haters





Just kidding. 

You might like this game then.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> The summons were awesome, I liked blitzball, and tidus had good character development. Y'know this is pretty interesting, but did you know wakka's VA voices bender.



Summons felt watered down, and turned into pokemon type side kicks, rather then cinematic ultimate attacks that they originally were.

I didn't know that about Wakka, now I have a strange reason to like him. 

@Achievements
There are alot of Achievement whores, they buy crappy games just to get the points too, like TMNT or Willy wonka.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

I buy games for the games. The achievements are just a nice sidebonus to keep myself going at it a little longer.


----------



## Dan (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think anyone buys a game for the trophies. It's just nice to have it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I buy games for the games. The achievements are just a nice sidebonus to keep myself going at it a little longer.



This. Just so happens i like to play lots of different games


----------



## Taki (Jan 26, 2009)

If I get a 40gb PS3, and play Killzone 2, Resistance 2, Ratchet and Clank, and maybe Little Big Planet, will I have alot of space left? Or should I opt for the 80gb?

And please dont just say the 80gb for the Dualshock 3. I just want to know if 40 gb of space will suit the games above.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2009)

Crappy pictures. I do not have my digital camera =/ Let alone I am not on my HD Monitor because my HD fury cable is not here yet


*Spoiler*: __ 











I will just buy a new case and it will look like a new 60 gig 0_0


I cannot wait till I can play this on my monitor, Disgaea 3 btw is quite fun


also got a Dual shock 3 for free. Well I traded 3 games in and got enough money for one.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

Really? So you can install a hard drive? That's interesting, how's it work?


----------



## Taki (Jan 26, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Really? So you can install a hard drive? That's interesting, how's it work?



Seriously? There are hundreds of videos on youtube showing how to take out and replace a PS3 harddrive.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 26, 2009)

Easy. Simply open the hdd cover, unscrew the blue screw lol (be careful because it's made of something with the consistency between mud and water), take out the hdd, exchange for the new one and turn the console on. It will automatically install the hdd. Oh i sugest you save your save games into a usb drive or something.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm no technological genius. I like learning about this sort of stuff though.


----------



## Taki (Jan 26, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm no technological genius. I like learning about this sort of stuff though.



Yeah, its about a 5 min process, and the new HDD's are relativly cheap.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

Maybe I'll look into it if the day ever comes where I run out of space on my PS3.

Not likely to happen though


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jan 26, 2009)

Most recent update was soft...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2009)

Hell, it's not like I really need to worry about all the extra parts so much.

I wish I had a second controller though. The cost way too much as standalones.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm gonna eventually upgrade the hard drive on my PS3. I just need to buy an external drive to backup my data. That, and I need to save up some money xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a 500GB HD in my 60GB PS3.  Fuck deleting shit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think I could fill that if I tried


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

I beat Fallout 3, what a terrible story. 

One of the most unsatisfying endings in a long time.

Disappointments-
20 level cap??
Lack of antagonist until end, where you killed him and didn't even care
Terrible ending
To short
Alot of glitches
Bad character model graphics

Fallout 3 was fun, but GOTY wtf?

Mass Effect>Fallout 3 in my opinion, it just was done so much better.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 27, 2009)

been sayin that shit since day one. fallout 3 is overrated.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> been sayin that shit since day one. fallout 3 is overrated.


Indeed.

It only seems like it was half complete and they rushed it.

6/10 for me.

One other thing that bothered me was their were like 5 voice actors for everyone.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I beat Fallout 3, what a terrible story.
> 
> One of the most unsatisfying endings in a long time.
> 
> ...





No Fallout 3 was not over hyped.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

I did most of the side quest, due to being lost. 

Shafting ps3 players isn't an excuse either, I'm still going to do the rest of the side quest for the trophies though.


----------



## Akira (Jan 27, 2009)

Goku I'm assuming you haven't played the PS3 version because it doesn't "hamper the experience", there are just marginal visual issues and 1001 glitches instead of the 1000 in the Xbox/PC versions.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2009)

Akira said:


> Goku I'm assuming you haven't played the PS3 version because it doesn't "hamper the experience", there are just marginal visual issues and 1001 glitches instead of the 1000 in the Xbox/PC versions.



I played the PC versions (which if it was not for the damn crash bug the game would bep layable quite a bit of the time). and the 360 one and my friend play's the Ps3. Their is ALOT more glitches in the Ps3 one than the 360 one that's for sure. Of course I also played it with installed on my hard-drive for the 360.

and yes glitches can hamper the experience. 



Xehanort said:


> I did most of the side quest, due to being lost.
> 
> Shafting ps3 players isn't an excuse either, I'm still going to do the rest of the side quest for the trophies though.



From my experience seeing your taste in games (regarding to your posts on this forum) . You prefer liner JRPG or Linear WRPG. You do not like Open Ended WRPGs. Which is fine, they are not everyone cup of tea.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

_Xbnox 360 future DCL_

What the fuck is this Xbnox and why is it getting Damned Cool Loot?


----------



## Akira (Jan 27, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I played the PC versions (which if it was not for the damn crash bug the game would bep layable quite a bit of the time). and the 360 one and my friend play's the Ps3. Their is ALOT more glitches in the Ps3 one than the 360 one that's for sure. Of course I also played it with installed on my hard-drive for the 360.
> 
> and yes glitches can hamper the experience.



I still think you're exaggerating, and if glitches hamper the experience then your previous statement should apply to all versions of the game.


But anyway, did anyone try out Skate 2? impressions?


----------



## Memos (Jan 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> _Xbnox 360 future DCL_
> 
> What the fuck is this Xbnox and why is it getting Damned Cool Loot?


 Go easy on him, he is typing at 95 WPM and mistakes are bound to happen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Lies I like open ended, but Fallout 3 did not live up to its hype nor was it that great on its own. The open ended gameplay is only aspect I like in the game, the story was bad, the main quest was short, and the same 5 VO were used throughout the entire game.

There was also lack of tough enemies, or boss like characters all together. It would of made the side quest more enjoyable.

Just because open-ended is lacking in the market, doesn't mean you have to settle for something that feels incomplete like Fallout 3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

He does it a lot though

<3 mah goku


----------



## Memos (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Lies I like open ended, but Fallout 3 did not live up to its hype nor was it that great on its own. The open ended gameplay is only aspect I like in the game, the story was bad, the main quest was short, and the same 5 VO were used throughout the entire game.
> 
> There was also lack of tough enemies, or boss like characters all together. It would of made the side quest more enjoyable.


How long did it take you to finish the game and how many side-quests did you complete?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> How long did it take you to finish the game and how many side-quests did you complete?



About 30 side quest, and 24 hours.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2009)

Akira said:


> I still think you're exaggerating, and if glitches hamper the experience then your previous statement should apply to all versions of the game.
> 
> 
> But anyway, did anyone try out Skate 2? impressions?



I can see your point, but random game crashes = hamper the experiece



Kusuriuri said:


> Go easy on him, he is typing at 95 WPM and mistakes are bound to happen.



ah someone remembers what I type. very good.



Xehanort said:


> Lies I like open ended, but Fallout 3 did not live up to its hype nor was it that great on its own. The open ended gameplay is only aspect I like in the game



But in the RPG thread and other threads you said you disliked obvlioin, morrowind  and that  you dislike open ended RPGs compared to JRPGs.. Now I am confused 0_0







> Just because open-ended is lacking in the market, doesn't mean you have to settle for something that feels incomplete like Fallout 3.



Compared to a-lot of RPG's out their Fallout 3 has ALOT of content. A-LOT.  I agreed with your point on the story but to say that it feels incomplete is false.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2009)

Ssj3, there are a ton of thread worthy news today get to posting


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Never played Morrowind, and I said I liked Obilivion.


----------



## Memos (Jan 27, 2009)

Ssj3, now that you have a PS3, will you be starting a Sony PS3 Fanclub?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2009)

/Offtopic - Damn we really NEED a convo thread

Some interesting stories. 

Iwata to do keynote at GDC


WiiKey - wii hacked again
Link removed

Portable Wii - console Hack
Link removed

C&C Red Alert 3 - Now with Rick Flair - Wooooooooo
Link removed

PSP2 Rumours, flat out denied by Sony
Link removed

No Fallout 3 PS3 DLC
Link removed

Korean Top Down Shooter MMO
Link removed

We need more news stories here, and I down like double whoring threads


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2009)

Agreed with Xehanort, Fallout 3 is massively overrated.

EDIT:

lol memos, that'd be something.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Is Fable open ended? I never played either game.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2009)

I haven't played the original Fable, but the sequel was generic crap with an awful story and terrible presentation. 

You might still like it though, who knows.


----------



## Memos (Jan 27, 2009)

Fable 2 is open ended in regards to how you can pick which of your missions you can do and in which order, but the main quest is much more prominent.

I would equate the side-quests in Fable 2 to the mob hunts in FF12.

Fable 2 is in fact very linear, it only gives the impression of a free-roaming world and a diverse story.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 27, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Agreed with Xehanort, Fallout 3 is massively overrated.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> lol memos, that'd be something.



I haven't gotten the game yet, though I am considering it. what do you find overrated in the game?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Ssj3, now that you have a PS3, will you be starting a Sony PS3 Fanclub?



I think one is created but it was dead for a while. I could make one and make it better like my other clubs, which is a high possibly of happening. 



Xehanort said:


> Never played Morrowind, and I said I liked Obilivion.



Actually you did say that, I will fish out the post's later, I am kinda busy with Disgaea 3 and thats more important than  proving my point atm.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Actually you did say that, I will fish out the post's later, I am kinda busy with Disgaea 3 and thats more important than  proving my point atm.



I've never played Morrowwind

I did say that Jrpgs currently are better overall then wrpgs though, America has gone down the toilet when it comes to single player rpgs.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2009)

my point was about oblivion.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2009)

Fallout 3 is amazing to me and second best game i played in 2008


----------



## Stalin (Jan 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Fallout 3 is amazing to me and second best game i played in 2008



How many sidequest are there?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2009)

Shit if i know,lol, i did like 10. Sure there's tons more.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Best games I played of 2008-2009 Jan
1.Metal Gear Solid 4
2.Lost Odyssey
3.Kingdom Hearts Re: CoM
4.Super Smash Brothers Brawl
5.Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm

Dissapointments
Soul Calibur 4
Fallout 3
Dragonball Z Burst Limit
Little Big Planet

Games to play this year
Eternal Sonata
The Last Remnant
Disgaea 3
Killzone 2

Devil May Cry 4, Final Fantasy Crisis Core, No more Heroes, Mario Galaxy, and The world ends with you were all fun last year though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Best games I played of 2008-2009 Jan
> 1.Metal Gear Solid 4
> 2.Lost Odyssey
> *3.Kingdom Hearts Re: CoM
> ...



Balded - Lol really? Man all those games to me were pretty weak. Well super smash was "OK" at best.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought Brawl was great, at least the best smash so far anyways.

The game was extremly polished, the graphics were very good for Wii, and the online, even with stupid friend codes, can be good with good connections.

The community for Brawl was so much better then those of the Xbox live brats. 

On Storm, that game just looks amazing, best anime graphics I've ever seen in a video game ever. It did lack online, which was sad though, but the multiplayer is alot of fun.

CoM was just a remake of a already good game, but it was in everyway better then the original, with extra content. 

Remakes with no hype are always welcome on my part.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Best games I played of 2008-2009 Jan
> 1.Metal Gear Solid 4
> 2.Lost Odyssey
> 3.Kingdom Hearts Re: CoM
> ...



little big planet is a disappointment to you? how so? I thought the game was great, and with the creation tools, if you give it the time, its the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> little big planet is a disappointment to you? how so? I thought the game was great, and with the creation tools, if you give it the time, its the gift that keeps on giving.



I'll just put it in a simple way, it's too simple. 

There really isn't any hidden genius in it, it's just create a stage with basic platforming. Creating a stage is nice, but way to time consuming, and in the end not worth it, I had more fun making stages in Tony Hawk games infact.

I was also a avid map maker for Warcraft 3.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 27, 2009)

Soul Calibur IV wasn't dissapointing. I still play a few matches whenever I use my ps3.


----------



## Dan (Jan 27, 2009)

I played the Soul Calibur IV demo for 30 seconds. Then deleted ti.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 27, 2009)

I liked Naruto UNS. It just sucks that there was no online play included.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Soul Calibur IV wasn't dissapointing. I still play a few matches whenever I use my ps3.



Oh Soul Calibur 4, after going through 2 and 3 and loving them, 4 was such a lame iteration. Like going through FF 7 and 8 and then getting to 9. 

Lack of new characters, Star Wars addons, and lack of single player modes, it felt more like a port of 3, minus some of the features and good story, rather then an actual 4. 

I did pwn badly with Tira and Nightmare online though. 

Hopefully next time their will be some drastic improvements, this is not what I expected from a next-gen Soul Calibur, I have high hopes for SC5 to bring back my love.

Only new thing brought to the table were Critical finishers, but there useless.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I'll just put it in a simple way, it's too simple.
> 
> There really isn't any hidden genius in it, it's just create a stage with basic platforming. Creating a stage is nice, but way to time consuming, and in the end not worth it, I had more fun making stages in Tony Hawk games infact.
> 
> I was also a avid map maker for Warcraft 3.



The appeal of littlebigplanet was that it was to be simple fun that appealed to gamers of all ages. plus, some of the fun is supposed to come from online.

Also, I'm still torned over wheter or not to get fallout3, I liked oblivion, but I'm fucking torn.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

If you get Fallout 3, go in with low expectations, and you will enjoy the game more.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Bethesda Reacts To 3 Major 'Fallout 3' Criticisms


*


----------



## Stalin (Jan 27, 2009)

So their response is pretty much to admit that the criticisms are completely valid? Well the criticisms are right. 


> The ending is shit, but really, Fallout 3's story as a whole is pretty bad to begin with. VATS is completely broken at high levels because you get 95% chance to headshot practically everything. The game's combat is pretty poor. The FPS mechanics are poor and VATS is broken and requires no real strategy. Later in the game it really isn't an exaggeration to say that the combat is reduced to walking up to an enemy, hitting the right bumper, and queuing up a few headshots



Are these criticisms right?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2009)

The vat system is fun to use, i never get bored of shooting heads off. It's not really criticism so much as a person's feeling towards how the game is played. I can say the same thing about any game. 

Zelda - All i do is boring puzzles and smash the attack button to win. 

God of war - All i do is hit the attack buttons and press the buttons when needed. 

Halo - all i do is jump and hit the R trigger. 

MGS - All i do is sit and watch

Can do it for every game. Now if you find what your doing entertaining then No, it's not bad. 

And the story of fallout is ok, the side missions are fun though and have good stories IMO. Then again people liked FF10 story, and that's a huge mystery for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

I have said before, if something is to easy, make restrictions on yourself to make it more enjoyable, don't use the VATS system if it's to easy with it. 

Just like only using only kingdom key with no forms in KH2, or only buster in megaman, not enough old school gamers nowadays. 

There is a reason why people do Solos in rpgs as well.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 27, 2009)

So is it true that Later in the game it really isn't an exaggeration to say that the combat is reduced to walking up to an enemy, hitting the right bumper, and queuing up a few headshots

I guess I should go in for the story.  I son't why the story is such a big deal for people since a lot of beloved franshcises to liitle story like the nintendo franchises, megama, etc.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> So is it true that Later in the game it really isn't an exaggeration to say that the combat is reduced to walking up to an enemy, hitting the right bumper, and queuing up a few headshots



The VATS system was cool, it was the only the enjoyable aspect that kept me going thru the game. It made combat easier for sure though, I would of been slaughtered without it.

There aren't any instant kill headshots unless the enemy is really weak, helmet wearing units aren't that easy to headshot. If the game didn't have the vats system though, it is a really weak shooter.



> I guess I should go in for the story. I son't why the story is such a big deal for people since a lot of beloved franshcises to liitle story like the nintendo franchises, megama, etc.


Don't play the game for the story.....Mario and Megaman have more appealing stories. The interactivity with all the people, and rpgs aspects are the reasons you should go in for it.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> The VATS system was cool, it was the only the enjoyable aspect that kept me going thru the game. It made combat easier for sure though, I would of been slaughtered without it.
> 
> There aren't any instant kill headshots unless the enemy is really weak, helmet wearing units aren't that easy to headshot. If the game didn't have the vats system though, it is a really weak shooter.
> 
> ...



So baiscally its a bitch to play without the VATS.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> The VATS system was cool, it was the only the enjoyable aspect that kept me going thru the game. It made combat easier for sure though, I would of been slaughtered without it.
> 
> There aren't any instant kill headshots unless the enemy is really weak, helmet wearing units aren't that easy to headshot. If the game didn't have the vats system though, it is a really weak shooter.
> 
> ...



Ok no way either of those have better stories then fallout 3. Fallout 3's story is average IMO but no way is it as basic or simple as those two.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2009)

Dont drag Mega Man into this :c

Mega Man has a crazy deep story btw.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh yeah for sure. I must of missed it all with the "Good robot beats bad robot" story in every game


----------



## Zetta (Jan 27, 2009)

Get the plasma rifle from the android and get 20 in energy weapons. There's not much that can take a blast from that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Oh yeah for sure. I must of missed it all with the "Good robot beats bad robot" story in every game



Sometimes simple genius can work wonders in story, the beginning of Fallout 3 starts at a high point, and ends with it's face in the mud.

Are we talking MM and Mario original games, or the entire franchise?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Oh yeah for sure. I must of missed it all with the "Good robot beats bad robot" story in every game


I suggest you revisit the many many pages of MM lore you can find on the net


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2009)

Ssj3 finally get's a PS3 and still only a few friends added 0_0 This is odd! come on ppl!

DrGregHouseMD

I want to experience the feeling of friendship more


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't like you SSJ3 or I would add you. 

My psn is PredaconRampage


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2009)

I was not expecting you to. You would just miss out on all the phone diagnoses we would have together. 

Were can I see what games support trophies?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

I did add you silly.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2009)

Oooo nice Disgaea boxart itt.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 27, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Were can I see what games support trophies?



4. You negged on the twenty-fifth 

Other types (PSN and those in Japan) are linked to the left


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I'll just put it in a simple way, it's too simple.
> 
> There really isn't any hidden genius in it, it's just create a stage with basic platforming. Creating a stage is nice, but way to time consuming, and in the end not worth it, *I had more fun making stages in Tony Hawk games infact.
> 
> I was also a avid map maker for Warcraft 3*.



ok, so littlebigplanet was really not your style I see.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> ok, so littlebigplanet was really not your style I see.



It was just a lackluster experience.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Games to play this year
> *The Last Remnant*



NO NO NO NO NO NO

Do you like to play good games?


----------



## Athrum (Jan 27, 2009)

I did enjoy Fallout 3 a lot. At first i was kinda meh! because i never did like the first ones, i was always a Baldur's Gate fan so when they announce Fallout 3 i didnt give it a second thought. The other day i bought 2 games for 20? each, Bioshock and Fallout and since i didn't have any expectations, the game just blew my mind away.
Bioshock sucked though.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 27, 2009)

Athrum said:


> I did enjoy Fallout 3 a lot. At first i was kinda meh! because i never did like the first ones, i was always a Baldur's Gate fan so when they announce Fallout 3 i didnt give it a second thought. The other day i bought 2 games for 20? each, Bioshock and Fallout and since i didn't have any expectations, the game just blew my mind away.
> Bioshock sucked though.



bioshock is alright. I played it on PC. never to to finish it. one of the many games I never got to finish. I will have to get back and resolve unfinished games one of these days.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 27, 2009)

Grrr... need SFIV on console already... HD Remix isn't cutting it for me anymore.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO
> 
> Do you like to play good games?



Relax, Im going to play the real game on the ps3, not the beta test on the 360.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Relax, Im going to play the real game on the ps3, not the beta test on the 360.



It's still going to be a really shitty game, because the main flaws are not technical. Under the covers, the constant frame drops and pop-in have nothing on the terrible design choices all over the game.

They'd have to make an all new game for it to not be shit on the PS3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

The combat system that bad? I heard it was difficult in times of needing to heal, and the random boss encounters are a pain as well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

Even basic enemies are a chore, ranging from piss easy to be even harder than the upcoming boss.

The combat is pretty terrible. Even with healers in your teams, and you are low on HP, you may not even get an option to refill your HP at all.

That kinda shit seals the deal on how mediocre The Last Remnant is, and I'm not the only one here who has played it and hates it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Hopefully there will be some tweaks to fix some the problems not just the tech ones.

Due to shortage of rpgs, I'm going to try it anyway, at least I'll go in with piss poor expectations.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

As I said, nearly all of the issues and their occurrences would warrant an entirely remade game.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 27, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ssj3 finally get's a PS3 and still only a few friends added 0_0 This is odd! come on ppl!
> 
> DrGregHouseMD
> 
> I want to experience the feeling of friendship more


But I'm not your friend..... I think.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2009)

People been adding me and not leaving messages who they are


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 27, 2009)

SSJ, what games do you have?


----------



## Id (Jan 27, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> People been adding me and not leaving messages who they are



What Country are you from?

Do you own CoD 4 on the PS3?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 28, 2009)

Only games I own currently are the following:

Disgaea 3
Grand Theft Auto 4


*Currently Renting
*
Bioshock


I been thinking of getting resistance 2, but I'm not sure yet. I also live in the United States.


----------



## Id (Jan 28, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Only games I own currently are the following:
> 
> Disgaea 3
> Grand Theft Auto 4
> ...



Cool what?s your PSN?


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 28, 2009)

His PSN is *DrGregHouseMD*, it's in his sig.

Also you're lucky you just got GTA IV, they added trophy support a few months ago for it and I spent like 50 hours on that game for no reward.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Disgaea 3 have trophies?


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Disgaea 3 have trophies?


 No, it does not.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

X-Blades releases today, I might get it since there isn't a whole lot of other interesting games launching this month.

also does anyone care about this?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 28, 2009)

very old, but meh. yesterday i got ratchet and clank:tools of destruction, i gotta say i totally love it. stayed up all night and played. 
 now i'm at work and feel like shit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

That's the game I currently have my eye on.

Now I just need some cash


----------



## Even (Jan 28, 2009)

Trophies in GTA IV are fun


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> very old, but meh. yesterday i got ratchet and clank:tools of destruction, i gotta say i totally love it. stayed up all night and played.
> now i'm at work and feel like shit.


 Ratchet and Clank Future is a great game. It has been noted to be much easier and simpler than previous iterations, a view with which i agree with, but do not care about. I have found it to be easily the most fun game out of the series and also certain levels are just gorgeous such as the dinosaur level in which you can fly all around the map and even land on some of the larger dinosaurs.

It is rather short but has more than a few ways of extending play time. Good purchase.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Ratchet and Clank Future is a great game. It has been noted to be much easier and simpler than previous iterations, a view with which i agree with, but do not care about. I have found it to be easily the most fun game out of the series and also certain levels are just gorgeous such as the dinosaur level in which you can fly all around the map and even land on some of the larger dinosaurs.
> 
> It is rather short but has more than a few ways of extending play time. Good purchase.


 
i cant wait to get home and play the rest. i have second part (quest for booty), it's short but very fun. third part is on its way, i'm definitely gonna get it. 
next game i purchased today, COD 5, should get it in a week or so, i LOVE PS3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 28, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> His PSN is *DrGregHouseMD*, it's in his sig.
> 
> Also you're lucky you just got GTA IV, they added trophy support a few months ago for it and I spent like 50 hours on that game for no reward.



Ya I heard about that so I traded in my 360 one. The loading on the PS3 one is much faster (so far that I took notice). I hope people still play multi player games with it 



Id said:


> Cool what?s your PSN?



like ken said it's in my sig

DrGregHouseMD



my home house is interesting lol. The outer deck is filled with sofa's to the top (just for the zombie outbreak ). Then I have  a chair (sofa chair) and a foot stand and around the foot stand are normal chairs. On the foot stand is a bubble machine.

For our intense meetings.


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i cant wait to get home and play the rest. i have second part (quest for booty), it's short but very fun. third part is on its way, i'm definitely gonna get it.
> next game i purchased today, COD 5, should get it in a week or so, i LOVE PS3


 Lol, i can imagine how you feel, i wanted to play R&C constantly too

_Quest for Booty_ kinda let me down with just how short it was. It was fun for what it was, but putting in a 'New Game+' wouldn't have hurt the replayibility. But it at least answered some of the criticisms of the first by being a little tougher and concentrating more on puzzles instead of just shooting your way through like Rambo on acid.

I haven't gotten _CoD:WaW_, but i do love my _CoD4_. From what i played of the demo/beta of _CoD:WaW_, the multiplayer of both are pretty similar, and TBH, i'm not interested in another WW2 storyline seeing as they have been played out to death with not much room for new twists in the story, all of which are, for obvious reasons, limited in how they can play out.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 28, 2009)

MAn i hated Bioshock. The story was good at the beginning and the end, the middle was a pain to go through. Also i thought the game was damn hard on normal, and a shooter without multiplayer is just not worth it. The trophies dont help either, you get a bronze for finishing in hard, that's punishing on itself, i would not suffer to play in Survivor without dying just to get a gold trophy. Meh!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 28, 2009)

I played bioshock on the PC and 360 now time for Ps3. So far so good.


IS their an easier way to view trophies? Also to see what ones the game has for you to unlock?


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I played bioshock on the PC and 360 now time for Ps3. So far so good.
> 
> 
> IS their an easier way to view trophies? Also to see what ones the game has for you to unlock?


 The whole trophy system is still somewhat unwieldly i'm afraid. You get used to it, but to me at least, the achievement system seems to be better implemented, but then again that may simply be due to how long it has been going for.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 28, 2009)

Ic, o well, I am sure it will improve. 

I find were I can see all the trophies for a specific game just took a bit to find it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

Holy shit.  I just got an email asking me to be on Qore.



I hope I get to meet Veronica Belmont...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 28, 2009)

It makes me wonder what you do on your spare time DS to get all these interesting invites 0-0


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> It makes me wonder what you do on your spare time DS to get all these interesting invites 0-0


 Eh builds little planets and doesnt afraid of nothings


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

He's clearly involved with the mafia.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> He's clearly involved with the yakuza.



Fixed.............. (10+ chars)


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> .
> 
> I haven't gotten _CoD:WaW_, but i do love my _CoD4_. From what i played of the demo/beta of _CoD:WaW_, the multiplayer of both are pretty similar, and TBH, i'm not interested in another WW2 storyline seeing as they have been played out to death with not much room for new twists in the story, all of which are, for obvious reasons, limited in how they can play out.



same story for me. I love my COD4 and I am not getting another COD game until infinity decides to make another one


----------



## Dan (Jan 28, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Holy shit.  I just got an email asking me to be on Qore.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I get to meet Veronica Belmont...



What you mean be on Qore, I thought Qore was just something u got demo's and shit off.
_
-UK Member_


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 28, 2009)

Soon enough we'll see DS on G4 or something...you're becoming quite the celebrity!


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

DS is going to meet Veronica Belmont, have sack babies, kill Miyamoto, Will Wright and Kojima and rule the gaming world with an iron fist. It is inevitable....hence, Qore is evil.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd probaly would have liked bioshcok more if I didn't finish the last parts on easy mode. I have to admit it have a nice enviroment and backstory.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

Venom said:


> What you mean be on Qore, I thought Qore was just something u got demo's and shit off.
> _
> -UK Member_



It is, but it's first and foremost an interactive video magazine with interviews and shit.



IronFist Alchemist said:


> Soon enough we'll see DS on G4 or something...you're becoming quite the celebrity!



I was actually interviewed on G4 in 2006 for a Super Mario Galaxy thing. 



Kusuriuri said:


> DS is going to meet Veronica Belmont, have sack babies, kill Miyamoto, Will Wright and Kojima and rule the gaming world with an iron fist. It is inevitable....hence, Qore is evil.



It will be glorious.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 28, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Holy shit.  I just got an email asking me to be on Qore.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I get to meet Veronica Belmont...


So who the fuck are you anyways.  Why do people want to interview you for magazines and shit.  Why do I give a shit about what you have to say beyond the fact that I don't want to get bankai'd?

Really.


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> So who the fuck are you anyways. Why do people want to interview you for magazines and shit. Why do I give a shit about what you have to say beyond the fact that I don't want to get bankai'd?
> 
> Really.


 nicely worded.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> DS is going to meet *Veronica Belmont*, have sack babies, kill Miyamoto, Will Wright and Kojima and rule the gaming world with an iron fist. It is inevitable....hence, Qore is evil.



*I'VE NEVER HEARD OF THAT BELMONT BEFORE*


----------



## zornedge (Jan 28, 2009)

Any update on FFVII as the thread title says?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, the remake is getting released next month.


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> *I'VE NEVER HEARD OF THAT BELMONT BEFORE*


She presents Qore, here are some handy referential pics for you to take a gander at.







She is basically Jade Raymond, but without the massive, all-encompassing jaw.
---
The FF7 re-make will be released on the 20th anniversary of FF7's Japanese release.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> So who the fuck are you anyways.  Why do people want to interview you for magazines and shit.  Why do I give a shit about what you have to say beyond the fact that I don't want to get bankai'd?
> 
> Really.


----------



## Akira (Jan 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> She presents Qore, here are some handy referential pics for you to take a gander at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Goofy has found love


----------



## zornedge (Jan 28, 2009)

Really, next month (or anniversary of FF7 Japanese release)?  You aren't shitting me, are you?  

And I thought it was a pipe-dream.


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, i didn't see the link between the Castlevania games which Goofy apparently loves and the Belmont name


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Akira said:


> I think Goofy has found love



She lacks a whip, therefore she's not a true Belmont 

So fucking retconned.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

zornedge said:


> Really, next month (or anniversary of FF7 Japanese release)?  You aren't shitting me, are you?
> 
> And I thought it was a pipe-dream.





Mister Bushido said:


> Not quite what you expected huh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Goofy Titan said:


> She lacks a whip, therefore she's not a true Belmont
> 
> So fucking retconned.



Don't worry.  I'll give her my whip.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay april not next month.

There will be new scenes with Sephiroth.


----------



## zornedge (Jan 28, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


>



... ... ...

  about time!

It's kind of too good to be true, though... not even Wikipedia has this data updated and the site source you posted can be dubious at best.  I'm going to check more sources when I get back home, for sure.


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

FF7 is apparently being released for the PS3 on April 1st. You heard it here folks and ladies.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

zornedge said:


> ... ... ...
> 
> about time!
> 
> It's kind of too good to be true, though... not even Wikipedia has this data updated and the site source you posted can be dubious at best.  I'm going to check more sources when I get back home, for sure.



I know what you mean, I was waiting for a FF7 remake of the ps3 too.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

zornedge said:


> ... ... ...
> 
> about time!
> 
> It's kind of too good to be true, though... not even Wikipedia has this data updated and the site source you posted can be dubious at best.  I'm going to check more sources when I get back home, for sure.



Wait... you actually think it's the game?  If so...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow that's the ultra *face-floor*.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

That's the best botch ever.


----------



## Id (Jan 28, 2009)

FF Remake

Ok SE should do a remake of Xenogears, this time adding all the stuff that was left out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

I got +rep for being an ass.


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I got +rep for being an ass.


On the PS3?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> On the PS3?



FFVII on a ps3.


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> FFVII on a ps3.


 The convo thread is awesome.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

So... I talked to Veronica after work today.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 28, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Holy shit.  I just got an email asking me to be on Qore.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I get to meet Veronica Belmont...


What is it with you and your connections? Who are you killing to get all of this?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 28, 2009)

This summer / into my last semester I will be applying for a Sony Online Entertainment Position


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

RodMack said:


> What is it with you and your connections? Who are you killing to get all of this?



I don't know, but my MBA in Health Care Management sure isn't one of those connections.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 28, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> I don't know, but my MBA in Health Care Management sure isn't one of those connections.


Maybe your working for an organization like LA LI LU LE LO or something...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

RodMack said:


> Maybe your working for an organization like *LA LI LU LE LO* or something...



................

bama


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 28, 2009)

I would know everyone who works for the P--, La Li Lu Le Lo, and he isn't one of em


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 28, 2009)

dude ds you have a MBA? congratz man, I plan on getting mine when I get a job out of PA. So I plan to go somewhere in CA/ Florida, or one of the Carolinas.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> dude ds you have a MBA? congratz man, I plan on getting mine when I get a job out of PA. So I plan to go somewhere in CA/ Florida, or one of the Carolinas.


Half way finished, but it's pretty much a done deal. ^^  It's all about doing it while you're in the swing of studying because it's hard to find time to do it if you take a break.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 28, 2009)

I was going to go right after undergrad. But some of my loans will kick in =/ Graduate loans are cheap now from what I heard.

Plus if I get in Sony or any big company they would most likely pay for it. 

5 more classes and I will have my 4 year networking degree, 2 year tech/help center degree, and a Minor in Business Management. I will get the MBA but the finical reasons are holding me back from doing it right after undergrad.


plus a MBA in PA will not help me much. However, if I go to school in CA or a  region better than PA the MBA will help me more. Because in that area the school is either known very well and will help me more in those regions than most of PA.


Congratz man overall. It's rough but interesting. I know you need to keep at least a 3.0 GPA to pass for a Master (2.5 to enroll from what I heard).


----------



## RodMack (Jan 28, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> ................
> 
> bama


Damn SOP


----------



## zornedge (Jan 28, 2009)

So you guys have been shitting me?  

Xeha: nah, not for being an ass - the +rep is for information, even if fake.  It made me look some stuff up to get some confirmations, cause I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

zornedge said:


> So you guys have been shitting me?
> 
> Xeha: nah, not for being an ass - the +rep is for information, even if fake.  It made me look some stuff up to get some confirmations, cause I couldn't believe it.



That's more on you being gullible and him less of being an ass >_>


----------



## zornedge (Jan 28, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's more on you being gullible and him less of being an ass >_>



You should ask him what I said in his rep.  

Information... is information.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

zornedge said:


> So you guys have been shitting me?



I repeat.



But there will be a special edition FFVII PS3 specifically for the release of the Advent Children Blu-ray in the future, _just like my earlier post said._



> I know you need to keep at least a 3.0 GPA to pass for a Master (2.5 to enroll from what I heard).



Yup.  It's not hard though.  Just make sure you're on top of everything the teachers throw at you.  It's as easy to pass as it is to fuck up.


----------



## zornedge (Jan 28, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> But there will be a special edition FFVII PS3 specifically for the release of the Advent Children Blu-ray in the future, _just like my earlier post said._



Isn't that the tech demo, though?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 28, 2009)

zornedge said:


> Isn't that the tech demo, though?



He said PS3, not game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

zornedge said:


> Isn't that the tech demo, though?









OMG.  Advent Children is the freaking movie!!!  Are you not an FF fan?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

It _does_ look pretty badass though


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

The Yakuza 3 one looks way better.


----------



## zornedge (Jan 28, 2009)

> special edition FFVII PS3 specifically for the release of the Advent Children Blu-ray



Err, yes... but the comment above sounded like Advent Children was releasing with a side "trailer" of FFVII, which is the tech demo... (AA movie, + FFVII demo trailer...)

Or am I wrong?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

It's coming with the FFXIII demo, not the old FFVII tech demo.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> The Yakuza 3 one looks way better.



Can't say I've seen it before. Pics?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 28, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> It's coming with the FFXIII demo, not the old FFVII tech demo.



Play-asia had the BD edition that came with the demo listed for around $75 last time I checked.

Crazy...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

from the N4G link said:
			
		

> Dubbed 'Cloud Black', this PS3 will come individually numbered and packaged with a BluRay version of Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children Complete. Of course, *the real appeal of getting Advent Children Complete on BluRay is the Final Fantasy XIII demo*





> *Final Fantasy XIII demo*





> *XIII*



Not to sound rude zornedge, but where the heck do you see FFVII tech demo in that quote?

And the Yakuza 3 PS3...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 28, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Can't say I've seen it before. Pics?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

Now *that*, is pure badass.


----------



## zornedge (Jan 29, 2009)

Haha, rude   I don't mind, sorry if I appear to be too.



Mister Bushido said:


> But there will be a special edition FFVII PS3 specifically for the release of the Advent Children Blu-ray in the future, _just like my earlier post said._



This one.  I was saying that was the tech demo... I thought AA is shipping with the FF7 tech demo for the next release (but then again, I read this a pretty long time ago when things were still speculation) - but now I understand they aren't.  Just... FXIII... I stopped playing after FF8, FFX, even tried FF1 but it didn't hold my interest beyond FFX because of that online play game.  

Honestly, FFVII got me into RPG's as a whole when I was young, so it was really cool seeing it for PS3 during it's tech demo back then.  Ever since, there's always been rumor that Square Enix's remaking it.  Still piques my interest every now and then, and you guys did a good job exciting me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2009)

Get excited for XIII zornedge, it's might be the second coming of FFVII.

I know it's true FF games haven't been great since FFVII, but hopefully XIII will bring back the interest.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 29, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Get excited for XIII zornedge, it's might be the second coming of FFVII.
> 
> I know it's true FF games haven't been great since FFVII, but hopefully XIII will bring back the interest.



7?! The FF series has been going strong fore years, the only true piece of shit in the FF seires was 2.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmm, I didn't much care for the older FF's aside from VI.  Loved VII, VIII, and IX.  X was ok, as was XII.  

It just seems as though it's kept declining(interest wise for me at least) after the PS era.  I'm really hoping XIII focuses more on character development and story this time.  That's the only gripe I had with XII.  XII could have been magical had it of had more story and less random running around.  It seemed as though after the half way point, Vaan and Penelo could have dropped off the planet and I never would have known it.  The only ones that really got good to decent development were Ashe, Basch, and Balthier.  Fran got like one or two pivotal moments, but Vaan and Penelo just got shafted (then again, maybe that's why RW came about, who knows).


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2009)

For me FF is coming back. After the decline of ff8-9-10 i was happy 12 was atleast fun. 13 looks good to. Hope 13 verses turns out as good as 13 looks.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 29, 2009)

10 is my personal favorite.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

I enjoyed XII, but it did often feel like the game and story were separated for great amounts of time, come together for about half an hour and then you're off to the other side of the world for the next half hour.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 29, 2009)

Meh FF12 bored me.

I am sick of playing teenage boys in the lead-roll


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

Lightning will make everything better


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

MAN, I traded in 12 Xbox 360 games and got over 100 bucks ( most of them were crap to) thank god for that trade 3 next gen games you get an extra 10 bucks. 

I got resistance 2 (used) and persona 3 FES. Resistance 2 blows my mind away for one reason

*DTS SOUND*

omfg, this is the first time I played a game that has DTS sound capabilities in it and it makes THAT MUCH of a difference.


What does MGS4 support?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Meh FF12 bored me.
> 
> I am sick of playing teenage boys in the lead-roll



Stop playing 95% of jrpg then


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 29, 2009)

And I'm sick of big bulky american ex-marines, but what can you do.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2009)

*Afro Samurai - Review 
*
Link removed


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 29, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Get excited for XIII zornedge, it's might be the second coming of FFVII.
> 
> I know it's true FF games haven't been great since FFVII, but hopefully XIII will bring back the interest.



IMO VII was merely a decent game at best, IX stomps it


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> IMO VII was merely a decent game at best, IX stomps it



IX stomps nothing, it sucked as much as 10.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 29, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> IX stomps nothing, it sucked as much as 10.



X-2 and VIII would beg to differ, XIII will follow


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

I only got 2.47 USD from ebgames for x-2   I got 5 USD for X though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> MAN, I traded in 12 Xbox 360 games and got over 100 bucks ( most of them were crap to) thank god for that trade 3 next gen games you get an extra 10 bucks.
> 
> I got resistance 2 (used) and persona 3 FES. Resistance 2 blows my mind away for one reason
> 
> ...



Someone seems to be enjoying their ps3.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 29, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I only got 2.47 USD from ebgames for x-2   I got 5 USD for X though.



A miracle you got any money for X-2


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> And I'm sick of big bulky american ex-marines, but what can you do.



Not run into the stereotype that all characters in FPS games fit that stereotype?

There are badass scientists who become heroes of games after all


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2009)

Lets have a old bum be the lead in a jrpg.

He meets the side-characters at a shelter, one of them is a drug addict.

Something leads to another, and BAM! Bum with a sword.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Lets have a old bum be the lead in a jrpg.
> 
> He meets the side-characters at a shelter, one them is a drug addict.



Much better than the DURR HURR WE ALL CAME FROM THE SAME PLACE bullshit a certain FF game pulled.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Much better than the DURR HURR WE ALL CAME FROM THE SAME PLACE bullshit a certain FF game pulled.



Which would that be? FFXII?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 29, 2009)

or the old LOOKIT ME IMMA GET MIND RAPED BY SOME GUY WHO STABBED ME


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 29, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Which would that be? FFXII?



Hehe, I believe it's VIII.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Orphanage gang ftw(aside from Rinoa, of course).


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 29, 2009)

@ Goku, MGS4 is Dolby Digital according to the box, but I haven't tested out if it does support other tracks.. seeing as Resistance 2 also says Dolby Digital on the box, there's a good chance it does. I think the PS3 version of Dead Space is DTS.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 29, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Right now I am using 1080P and dealing with the black bar on the side screen(which btw only happens in Resistance, home, and GTA4). I think it's my monitor cannot support that native resolution maybe? I mean my monitor is a 16 by 10 aspect ratio. Not sure but in bioshock, disgaea 3,  and blue ray's it's no problem.
> 
> I will be testing it on another monitor soon. But it does look beautiful regardless.
> 
> ...


'I thought it was okay but I haven't got past chapter because my fucking save file has gotten deleted twice somehow. I think the resistence series has good backstory, but the mainstoryline of both isn't never fleshed out enough.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 29, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> X-2 and VIII would beg to differ, XIII will follow



I liked x-2, yes I know all the complaintsd but I enjoyed both X and X-2.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

I was going to get resistance 1 but I said forget it and got 2 instead.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 29, 2009)

Resistence 1 had better level designs.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

I am looking around. So far;

PS3 Burnout Paradise dts
PS3 F.E.A.R. dts
PS3 Fifa Street 3 dts
PS3 Fight Night Round 3 dts
PS3 Madden NFL 08 dts
PS3 NBA 2K7 dts
PS3 NBA Live 08 dts
PS3 NBA Street Homecourt dts
PS3 Need for Speed Carbon dts
PS3 Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End dts
PS3 Ridge Racer 7 dts
PS3 skate dts
PS3 Uncharted: Drake's Fortune dts



 Their are quite a few more to. A-lot of newer games do ever since they did that firmware update with the DTS stuff.

Some can be found here 



other threads 


( apparently folklore has it as well, I am going to get that game just for the audio lol). 

I will try and put a list together and make a thread.

Everyone might like graphics for their HD games but without great audio its nothing imo. DTS is digial studio sound and even some games support DTS-HD.


@thecheat

I will get it sooner or later.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Stop playing 95% of jrpg then


Well yeah 


Byakuya said:


> And I'm sick of big bulky american ex-marines, but what can you do.


You cant compare GoW to the mass of Teenboys in RPGs


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 31, 2009)

Id said:


> @Snake whats the difference between Dolby Digital and DTS?



DD has a max bitrate of 640kbs, while DTS has a max bitrate of 1.5mbs. Most DVD's dts tracks were 756kbs...and DTS is known to be a slightly less efficient than DD, so the general consensus that DTS is better probably comes from the fact that DTS tracks are usually encoded at a higher volume than DD. And people usually think louder=better.

When it comes to video games... I don't know. If the DTS tracks are actually 1.5mbs, then I can see why there could be a difference...but I can't seem to find info if they actually are.

But not like it matters to me, I get multi-channel LPCM with R2.

Also,


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 31, 2009)

But on the Xbox, would DTS and Dolby output at 448 kbps or whatever is the standard for DVD's? And if a game gives multi-channel LPCM, does that indicate uncompressed audio? 

Sony financials came out on Thursday, SCE posted a profit.. (just) 

Specifically re: PS3, they've said the hardware is expected to stop making losses 'after halfway through next year'. It's unclear whether this means fiscal year, but it's most likely the case. It's also unclear whether the statement was made holding all other factors (price cuts, shifts in exchange rates etc.) equal, or making educated guesses at all of those things.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 31, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> But on the Xbox, would DTS and Dolby output at 448 kbps or whatever is the standard for DVD's?


What does the 360 have to do with this?

Ssj3_Goku was just saying how great the DTS sound was, there are PS3 games that use DD afterall. But, the 360 can output DTS at 1.5mbs...because IIRC, it had to convert the DD+ tracks from HD-DVDs into DTS.

And as I said, I can't find any info about the bitrates of video games.



> And if a game gives multi-channel LPCM, does that indicate uncompressed audio?


LPCM is uncompressed data, so unless the PS3 compresses it into DD/DTS then goes and uncompresses before it sends it to my reciever...then yes, it is uncompressed audio.

Hmm...? You do have something there though...
*goes and checks*

EDIT:
Yeah, it could just be making and decoding the tracks internally...but it's hard to tell.

I'm pretty sure R1 had LPCM though...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 31, 2009)

You hear a-lot more in a movie / video game with DTS. 


Here is a good break down of the audio codecs

this stuff


The xbox 360 cannot decode DTS. It can do DD this is why all 360 games are DD and not DTS.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 31, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The xbox 360 cannot decode DTS. It can do DD this is why all 360 games are DD and not DTS.





> Microsoft will be releasing an update that will allow:
> 
> HD DVD DTS --> *Decoded on Xbox 360* --> Player sounds mixed in --> Re-encoded to DTS --> Output via SPDIF optical
> HD DVD TrueHD --> Decoded on Xbox 360 --> Player sounds mixed in --> Re-encoded to DTS --> Output via SPDIF optical
> HD DVD Dolby Digital Plus --> Decoded on Xbox 360 --> Player sounds mixed in --> Re-encoded to DTS --> Output via SPDIF optical


It can, just seems that most developers don't bother with it. And the whole *decoding* thing doesn't matter if you're just bitstreaming the track anyway.


> You hear a-lot more in a movie / video game with DTS.


Not necessarily so. If you're talking about a BD or one of the few DVDs with a 1.5Mbps track then over a DD track, than I'd agree with you. Because a 1.5Mbps track(either DTS or DD+) are supposed to be transparent to the studio master(but some people just can seem to hear so much difference, I'll continue that later).

As I said before though, most DVDs had a track that was 765kbps and usually set at a higher volume. And plus, much like video compression, it's more about how well done the compression is than the bitrate. Just go look at the Transformers BD. The average bit-rate was increased by 10Mbps from the HD-DVD encode, and the two release are nigh identical. If there is a big difference between a DD track and a DTS track on a DVD, I'd probably attribute it to a different source used(Lotr used a remixed 6.1 source for its DTS track for example).

So Ssj3_Goku, I ask you, have you actually tried R2 with it sending out DD?

Or did you just think thought is sounded great, saw that DTS logo and go, "That's why it sounded so great."

Because believe me, a lot of people think like that. Just go look at Highdefdigest's editor Peter Bracke. He seems to always be able to hear a great difference between a DD+ track(again, transparent to the studio master) from the HD-DVD release and the TrueHD track of the BD release(Transformers) ...while the few others that can hear a difference say it's not much of a upgrade.

Does Bracke have golden ears...or is he just falling for the *placebo effect*. He sees that lossless track and said "That has to be better than the lossy track, doesn't it?"

Ssj3_Goku, what I'm trying to get at...are you sure it couldn't just be the game's sounds itself that are great...and not the way it gets to your receiver?


----------



## Stalin (Jan 31, 2009)

I just go enchanted arms and Fear, any of them good?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2009)

Enchanted Arms was okay.  Plot was good, my only major gripe was it was rather short and the ending sequence (battles) was long and forced.

Never did any of the optional stuff though, so I may have missed some of it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyr said:


> Enchanted Arms was okay. * Plot was good,* my only major gripe was it was rather short and the ending sequence (battles) was long and forced.



Oh... god no.   The battle system is freaking awesome though, imo.  It is probably one of my more favorite RPGs because of it.  Plus you can never go wrong with the "speed up battle option."


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 31, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> It can, just seems that most developers don't bother with it. And the whole *decoding* thing doesn't matter if you're just bitstreaming the track anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 31, 2009)

No, the PS3 is better in every aspect there is.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 31, 2009)

Instead of breaking up the post, my comments are bolded.


Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes I have, it's not as good as DTS. In DTS I get to hear a better quality sound (Studio quality) and also hear more of my surroundings compared to Dobly Digital. *You hear more surroundings...um, unless those sounds are of a really high or low frequency, DD wouldn't just drop them out. I mean, this isn't going from lossy to lossless here.*
> 
> At first I did, but then I did some testing. I tested my Ps3 quite a bit so far in terms of audio.
> *Oh...so was it blind testing to remove any biases?*
> ...



Yes it does, but since DD/DTS tracks are encoded on the fly with games, no space is taken up on the disc by said tracks.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 31, 2009)

we might not agree on certain issues, but that link is a good read.



The system is not a receiver in terms you hook up speakers to it. It's a receiver in terms of decoding DD, DTS, DTS-HD, and any other codec you can think of. I guess I had to say it in a different fashion.

DTS pumps  1.5mbs (regular dts) .. Being able to get a higher rate than DD is better imo. I should have went into more detail about "not being able to hear the sounds as good". Of course I did not mean they would "Drop out" but DTS does make them louder and more crisp.



about the blind testing. I tested about DTS in movies and DD but in games I went on the blind fly because of my experience with movies. When I did the testing with the ps3 with the games, well then I still was right when I made my point about the experience being better than playing it in DD. So really it was a waste to do the tests. 


I cannot test anything above DTS 96/24 since my logetic z5500 decoder can only go up to DTS 96/24. 


Also what do you mean DD , DTS tracks do not take up space in games?


*EDIT
*
now about the TrueHD vs DTS-HD-Master Vs PCM? It's reallllly hard to notice a difference between any of them.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 31, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I just go enchanted arms and Fear, any of them good?



On PC FEAR was great when it came out, but I haven't heard good things about the console ports since they were not done by Monolith themselves.  FEAR 2's console iterations seem well done though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 1, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The system is not a receiver in terms you hook up speakers to it. It's a receiver in terms of decoding DD, DTS, DTS-HD, and any other codec you can think of. I guess I had to say it in a different fashion.


That's not what a receiver is though...



> (1) A device that accepts signals. Contrast with "transmitter," which sends signals. The term is used generically to refer to "the side being sent to." For example, "by the time the signal gets to the receiver..." refers to whichever hardware device is at the other end of the communication.
> 
> (2) A unit of audio or audio/video equipment that serves as the control panel for a stereo or home theater system. See stereo receiver and A/V receiver.





> I should have went into more detail about "not being able to hear the sounds as good". Of course I did not mean they would "Drop out" but DTS does make them* louder* and more crisp.


hmm...louder





			
				Vonocourt said:
			
		

> And people usually think louder=better.






> about the blind testing. I tested about DTS in movies and DD but in games I went on the blind fly because of my experience with movies. When I did the testing with the ps3 with the games, well then I still was right when I made my point about the experience being better than playing it in DD. So really it was a waste to do the tests.



Maybe I'm being to anal about this, but unless you had two PS3s, one set up for DD and the other DTS, and someone else switching between the two PS3s with you not knowing which ones which...then it's not really blind testing...



> Also what do you mean DD , DTS tracks do not take up space in games?


A DTS track on a DVD plays exactly the same each time...while games are never the same...so the console actually makes a DD/DTS encode of the game's sound while it's happening and sends it out.

Hence why I said, "Yeah, it could just be *making* and decoding the tracks internally...but it's hard to tell."*

The actual sound clips take up space...but what kind of files they are I don't know.


> *EDIT
> *
> now about the TrueHD vs DTS-HD-Master Vs PCM? It's reallllly hard to notice a difference between any of them.


Theoretically, assuming they are both 24bit, than there should be no difference between a TrueHD/DTS HD:MA track and a PCM track.

Think of it like having a folder of PNGs. The plain folder is the PCM, while a lossy track has the PNGs turned into Jpegs and decreased in resolution. And before you see the images, they are converted back to PNG and put back to the same resolution. But the data lost in the compression is gone forever.

The TrueHD/DTSHD:MA would be like a zipped folder, compressed, but once unzipped, it's exactly the same as it was before.

*Which would be fucking stupid...but it's Sony after all.


----------



## Memos (Feb 1, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I just go enchanted arms and Fear, any of them good?


 That game is so horrible in every aspect. I couldn't play for more than 20 minutes.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 1, 2009)

According to what I see, FFVII is coming


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> According to what I see, FFVII is coming



You see wrong...Gray BOX.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm no bitch, you scrub


----------



## Memos (Feb 1, 2009)

Calm down girls. I know you are only flirting, but it is still disturbing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2009)

Wanna join us?

There's always room for a new challenger. ALWAYS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't worry, I'll get you tomorrow then.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *That's not what a receiver is though...*



actually yes it is (well it's part of their function). 




> AV receivers usually provide one or more decoders for sources with more than two channels of audio information. This is most common with movie soundtracks. Movie soundtracks have been provided via a number of encoded formats. The first common format was Dolby Pro Logic. This format contained a center channel and surround channel. These channels were mixed into the left and right channels using a process called matrixing. Receivers were produced with Dolby Pro Logic decoders which could separate out these two additional channels.
> With the introduction of the DVD, the Dolby Digital format became a standard. Dolby Digital ready receivers included inputs and amplifiers for the additional channels. Most current AV receivers provide a Dolby Digital decoder and at least one digital S/PDIF input which can be connected to a source which provides a Dolby Digital output.
> A less common format called DTS is present on some DVDs. Most AV receivers provide this decoder as well.
> A number of other decoders may be provided by the AV receiver such as Dolby Digital EX, Dolby Pro Logic IIx, DTS Digital Surround, DTS-ES, DTS 96/24, and DTS Neo:6, and the newer blu-ray audio formats.







> Maybe I'm being to anal about this, but unless you had two PS3s, one set up for DD and the other DTS, and someone else switching between the two PS3s with you not knowing which ones which...then it's not really blind testing...



Yes you are, It's not hard to do these type of audio tests. Not even many professionals have two different setups. typically they only have one and then switch out. Meaning they would be playing one codec for a bit then go to the next one. 









My statements from before still hold and so do my links when comparing DD to DTS.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting myself a PS3 and I'm wondering, what would be the best version to get? Is it the 60GB version that has full PS2 support?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 1, 2009)

If you can get your hands on a 60GB PS3, buy it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2009)

Ziko said:


> I'm thinking of getting myself a PS3 and I'm wondering, what would be the best version to get? Is it the 60GB version that has full PS2 support?






The 60 gig and 20 gig are the only ones with hardware ps2 BC.

I wonder, is the MGS4 bundle PS3 80 gig the same as the 80 gig's that had software emulation?


----------



## Memos (Feb 1, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The 60 gig and 20 gig are the only ones with hardware ps2 BC.
> 
> *I wonder, is the MGS4 bundle PS3 80 gig the same as the 80 gig's that had software emulation*?


 Yes, it is a normal 80Gb. Only software i'm afraid


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

What does that mean? I can still play MGS 3 rite?!? RITE!?!?


----------



## Memos (Feb 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> What does that mean? I can still play MGS 3 rite?!? RITE!?!?


The 20 and 60Gb models have the "emotion" chip inside them which means that the hardware of the PS2 is in there, thanks to this, they can do whatever the PS2 did with no problems. The 80Gb models have emulators, they aren't perfect though, so some games can be a bit problematic. MGS3 does have some problems on the 80Gb i'm afraid. The 40Gb model doesn't play any PS2 games in any form.


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2009)

Gray box, I like that


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

Holy shit. My brother is moving away and he's taking his PS3 with him. So according to that chart if I want flash readers on a new ps3, I have to find the MGS 4 bundle?


----------



## Memos (Feb 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Holy shit. My brother is moving away and he's taking his PS3 with him. So according to that chart if I want flash readers on a new ps3, I have to find the MGS 4 bundle?


 It would be ideal if you can find a 60Gb, but realistically, you should get an 80Gb.

If you can, get a 20Gb model and replace the Hard-Drive with a 250Gb one which you can get for relatively cheap.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

I use my memory stick a lot though, it helps with traveling with saved game data and music.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 1, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> actually yes it is (*well it's part of their function). *



Bingo, it's just part of it. Being able to decode does not make a PS3 a receiver...since it's not* receiving* anything. The only way a PS3 would be called a receiver is if the disc drive was considered a separate entity.




> Yes you are, It's not hard to do these type of audio tests. Not even many professionals have two different setups. typically they only have one and then switch out. Meaning they would be playing one codec for a bit then go to the next one.


That's different though, say on a BD, you just press menu and pick a different track, takes less than ten seconds.

While to do it with a PS3 game, you have to exit out of the game, go to the system setup and block it from using the first codec, and then boot the game back up. Probably take around two minutes to do that...not exactly the best way to do a comparison. Having two ps3s would eliminate the downtime. Plus the fact that you know which codec being used at the time makes any results from your tests meaningless.

It's obvious that you prefer DTS, and the simple sight of the logo could make you think that the sound is actually better when it could be the same.



> Children find food in McDonald's packaging up to six times more appetising than the identical snacks in plain wrappers, research shows.





> so do my links when comparing DD to DTS.


Please don't think that I need to be schooled in the ways of DTS. I know that DTS can be better, but you making it seem like it's DTS alone that is making the game sound good. When it's always the source that matters the most when it comes to sound, rather than the bitrate.

I remember being blown away by the sound in COD4, and that was when my receriver was connected via optical cable, and all I could get was a lowly DD track. Nowhere in R2 has it come close to that "wow", and I'm getting what could be a straight up LPCM track from it...


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *I remember being blown away by the sound in COD4*, and that was when my receriver was connected via optical cable, and all I could get was a lowly DD track. Nowhere in R2 has it come close to that "wow", and I'm getting what could be a straight up LPCM track from it...


Just tuned in. Are you saying there is a way to get greater sound quality from my PS3 that's better than HDMI?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 2, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Bingo, it's just part of it. Being able to decode does not make a PS3 a receiver...since it's not* receiving* anything. The only way a PS3 would be called a receiver is if the disc drive was considered a separate entity.



Yes but you basically said the receiver does not do what I described. I should have said a decoder.  And honestly, I would not need a receiver for decoding all I would need is speaker input receiver which btw you can get without needing a expensive  receiver that also does all the decoding. So the only part I need is a device that can decode all the codecs. Aka a PS3. 






> While to do it with a PS3 game, you have to exit out of the game, go to the system setup and block it from using the first codec, and then boot the game back up. Probably take around two minutes to do that...not exactly the best way to do a comparison. Having two ps3s would eliminate the downtime. Plus the fact that you know which codec being used at the time makes any results from your tests meaningless.
> 
> It's obvious that you prefer DTS, and the simple sight of the logo could make you think that the sound is actually better when it could be the same.



Have you read any of the links I linked? I read all of your's and I linked direct comparisons and they obviously do say that DD is not as good as DTS. Check the comparison chart again. 




> Please don't think that I need to be schooled in the ways of DTS. I know that DTS can be better, but you making it seem like it's DTS alone that is making the game sound good. When it's always the source that matters the most when it comes to sound, rather than the bitrate.



Well your reading into my post's to much which is why I linked ot the links. I know for a fact that DTS is a better solution in overall quality thats what I care about.  

Now I would not care for both if I had a system that can fully support PCM. But I do not , so I have to put up with codecs and the best one out their is DTS. I am strictly talking about the non HD codecs because honestly the DTS-HD-Master and the DD one are very simliar because they are both lossless. 



> I remember being blown away by the sound in COD4, and that was when my receriver was connected via optical cable, and all I could get was a lowly DD track. Nowhere in R2 has it come close to that "wow", and I'm getting what could be a straight up LPCM track from it...



If COD4 used DTS  I'm sure it would have been better.  They compressed the hell out of it with DD and sadly thats the sucky thing about DVD's not enough space for good quality sound.  I'm not saying COD4's sound is bad, but it could have been way better.  I guess I am just more picky than you when it comes to sound.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2009)

uuuuugh you're still talking about audio?  zzzzzzzzz

;3


----------



## Id (Feb 2, 2009)

RE5 demo is out, I am out to buy ma sound system. Kicks ass that a Tigerdirect Store is like 20 min from where I live.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 2, 2009)

You got the Z5500's correct ID? If so you will enjoy them 


Also is the RE5 demo out in just europe for Ps3 atm?


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

spoiler, the demo is lame

*runs away*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 2, 2009)

You all should try the boob locater. Best part of the demo.


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You all should try the boob locater. Best part of the demo.


For those who don't know what Goku is talking about:


----------



## Gene (Feb 2, 2009)

Is there a way to leave Folding Home on in the bg? It only starts up when I go to PS Life, and when I exit out of that it turns off and resets the progress.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes but you basically said the receiver does not do what I described.


wut, when?


> I should have said a decoder.


yep.


> And honestly, I would not need a receiver for decoding all I would need is speaker input receiver which btw you can get without needing a expensive  receiver that also does all the decoding. So the only part I need is a device that can decode all the codecs. Aka a PS3.



I really just flat out do not know what you're trying to get at here...but I'll try to piece together a response anyway. I mean...what are you going on about? I know that the player can do all decoding.As a matter of fact, my receiver doesn't do jack shit when it comes to decoding since the PS3 can't bitstream HD codecs, so I just keep the PS3 on LPCM, even for DVDs and their legacy codecs.


> Have you read any of the links I linked? I read all of your's and I linked direct comparisons and they obviously do say that DD is not as good as DTS. Check the comparison chart again.





			
				from the link you posted said:
			
		

> However, both DD & DTS will boast data rates, efficiency, etc, *but what actually translates to better sound is a very ambiguous matter as there are more factors involved here* that goes beyond the scope of this article.





> Well your reading into my post's to much which


ORLY?


> I got resistance 2 (used) and persona 3 FES. Resistance 2 blows my mind away for one reason
> 
> *DTS SOUND*





> If COD4 used DTS I'm sure it would have been better. They compressed the hell out of it with DD and sadly thats the sucky thing about DVD's not enough space for good quality sound.



Huh, really? So you've listened to what the game would sound like in lossless? Or can you point out any specific moments where the sound felt compressed? And now you're saying that DVDs can't have good sound...gah, you're no better than the bitrate junkies back during the HD war.



> I guess I am just more picky than you when it comes to sound.



Said the person with a HTiB.

I mean, isn't your receiver built into your sub there?

That's it, I'm done with this. It's just going to keep going around in circles, and get more rude...and look...Stumpy fell asleep.



Kenshin said:


> Just tuned in. Are you saying there is a way to get greater sound quality from my PS3 that's better than HDMI?


No, HDMI is the best way.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 2, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Huh, really? So you've listened to what the game would sound like in lossless? Or can you point out any specific moments where the sound felt compressed?



Yes I have hear lossless sound in a video game.


Do you realize that on games sounds get compressed with codec techniques correct? Because of this sound is not as good as it CAN be. That was my argument you jumped on my tail about my orgasming over DTS and well  I still prefer the DTS codec above DD for obvious reasons. 




> And now you're saying that DVDs can't have good sound...gah, you're no better than the bitrate junkies back during the HD war.



No, I am saying they cannot have *as good* when compared to what is  on a HD DVD or Blu-ray because of the  DVD space constraints.









> That's it, I'm done with this. It's just going to keep going around in circles, and get more rude...and look...Stumpy fell asleep.



This whole arugment was subjective in itself. I perfer DTS above DD and I proved my reasoning. Now the moment I do not need to worry about any codec's is the day I do not have to debate on audio issues. 

When my Bose system comes I will be happy ;0



> No, HDMI is the best way.



Actually for Audio Optical and HDMI are the best way.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, one last time >_>


Ssj3_Goku said:


> Do you realize that on games sounds get compressed with codec techniques correct? Because of this sound is not as good as it CAN be.


What do you think I'm a fucking idiot? Do you remember any for my posts from earlier, I know what's going one with this stuff, or at least more than the average person.

But saying that they "compressed the hell out of it" goes beyond "it could of been better" and makes it seem like it sounded terrible.



> No, I am saying they cannot have *as good* when compared to what is  on a HD DVD or Blu-ray because of the  DVD space constraints.


"As good" is not the same as "not enough space for good quality sound."

Hmm, this seems to be a repeating problem...or maybe I just don't like the use of hyperboles in a debate.



> When my Bose system comes I will be happy ;0


Bose, or as some people call it "The Olive Garden of Sound systems."



> Actually for Audio Optical and HDMI are the best way.


HDMI>optical

Optical can only do 1.5Mbps, which is why you have to bitstream tracks over it to get anything more than two-channel LPCM...in other words, stereo. And if you're bitstreaming, your stuck with lossy tracks like Legacy or DD+.

Meanwhile, HDMI has a much higher bandwidth, and can send a 7.1 LPCM without breaking a sweat, and does everything optical can do.

Now, if you were to compare a bitstream legacy DTS track over HDMI and optical, they would be exactly the same. But if you would want to listen to the *TrueHD* track on The Dark Knight, you'd be stuck with stereo sound over optical because there is just not enough bandwidth to bitstream the track or send out a LPCM with all six channels... while With HDMI, you'd be having 5.1 channels of lossless Joker goodness.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 2, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Bose, or as some people call it "The Olive Garden of Sound systems."



Haha, so true.  It's almost like buying Monster Cables.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 2, 2009)

hkjdsfhlskhjs I am not going to comment on most of that just for the fact you nit pick so much.  But one thing to clear up. On your post in page 463 you said "that's not what a receiver is though" when I mentioned that receivers also decode audio codecs. I think you just interpreted it wrong. 

I just want them to make an update for decode DTS-HD-MA , I'm not sure if they have yet. I know it can do DTS and DTS-HD. EDIT... It can do HD-MA
Story Link

Never new that.

Overall if I had the choice of Dobly Digital or DTS. I so would pick DTS for the superior codec of my choice.  




Anyways optical can do  125 Mbit/s. You are right in terms of these codecs it cannot use  Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD and DTS HD, DTS-HD-MA audio streams.




*Though wtf are they doing seriously? Fiber can do SO MUCH
*


They just need to improve TOSLINK more.

eh o well.


bose the system I want cost 3,500 USD 0_0 and that's consider cheap 0_0


----------



## Id (Feb 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You got the Z5500's correct ID? If so you will enjoy them
> 
> 
> Also is the RE5 demo out in just europe for Ps3 atm?



Ok I am back, yeah I bought the z-5500. Now I am going to order the optical cable from monoprice or amazon.


----------



## Taki (Feb 2, 2009)

To all 40gb users: How many GBs come with it out of the box?

Same question for 80g PS3 owners.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 2, 2009)

Id said:


> Ok I am back, yeah I bought the z-5500. Now I am going to order the optical cable from monoprice or amazon.



I want  to test out the coax port on the system. I wonder how much can go through their.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Anyways optical can do  125 Mbit/s.


We're talking about sound/home theater here, with the SP/DIF, optical is locked down to 1.5Mbps.


> hkjdsfhlskhjs I am not going to comment on most of that just for the fact you nit pick so much.


 Probably cause you can't deny your exaggerations.


> But one thing to clear up. On your post in page 463 you said "that's not what a receiver is though" when I mentioned that receivers also decode audio codecs. I think you just interpreted it wrong.


A receiver can do that, but it's not the defining part of it. Like you said, with the PS3, you could get a receiver that can't decode anything but as long as it's getting the LPCM it would work...not like they would actually make one though...


			
				Ssj3Goku said:
			
		

> It's a receiver in terms of decoding DD, DTS, DTS-HD, and any other codec you can think of.



I'm starting to feel like Michael Jordan...>_>


> bose the system I want cost 3,500 USD 0_0 and that's consider cheap 0_0


Ehh...If I were you I'd consider just making your own HT. Buy a decent receiver and start looking around for speakers...
Speakers>Receiver also...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2009)

Why is the RE5 demo so hard? 

The controls feel really awkward, and the graphics and impact of shots are not impressive.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 3, 2009)

I love the control scheme, it's one of the things that made RE, RE


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2009)

Bad controls make RE? I guess that is half true.


----------



## Id (Feb 3, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I want  to test out the coax port on the system. I wonder how much can go through their.



I don?t have anything with coaxial inputs?only optical and HDMI.


----------



## Memos (Feb 3, 2009)

Taki said:


> To all 40gb users: How many GBs come with it out of the box?
> 
> Same question for 80g PS3 owners.


 I think there is about 5Gb used for the system out of the box. My 60Gb had 55Gb so i would say that the 40Gb would have 35Gb out of the box.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 3, 2009)

@vonocourt

no it was not because of my exaggerations. You kept digging and digging even though my whole point was the fact I felt DTS is better than DD. After that you jumped on even more. Like I said before I am more picky than you are when it comes to audio codecs. When I can do 7.1 LPCM then I will not have to worry about codecs compressing my audio feeds. 

also read the link about toslink. 



Id said:


> I don?t have anything with coaxial inputs?only optical and HDMI.



I plan to get a coax card for my PC. So my next desktop I build (which is in the summer). Will have HDMI, Optical, and Coax ports. I'm not missing out on them.


----------



## Dan (Feb 3, 2009)

Playstation controller soap


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 3, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think there is about 5Gb used for the system out of the box. *My 60Gb had 55Gb *so i would say that the 40Gb would have 35Gb out of the box.



what he said. mine came with 55 Gb usable space (I got the 60 GB edition)


----------



## Memos (Feb 3, 2009)

Venom said:


> Playstation controller soap


 Is there a DS3 version with the awesome slippery triggers?


----------



## Dan (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol, I have no idea.


----------



## Memos (Feb 3, 2009)

Venom said:


> Lol, I have no idea.





> *You know what isn't fun enough? Washing your hands.* Thankfully, the folks at  have come up with a solution: soap in the shape of a PlayStation controller. These custom-made soaps come in a variety of scents, like *juicy watermelon, grapefruit jasmine, Hawaiian white ginger, bay rum, pear glaze and mocha cappuccino. Not only will you be clean, but you'll be hungry as well!
> *
> Each bar of soap goes for $4.25. International shipping is offered, but it's quite pricey. With Valentine's Day coming up, this might be a good gift for that hygiene-deprived friend in your life.




That is brilliant, who thinks of this crap.


----------



## Dan (Feb 3, 2009)

Init lol, but my mum would never allow that in the house. But its pretty cool for a PS3 fanboy.


----------



## Memos (Feb 3, 2009)

Venom said:


> Init lol, but my mum would never allow that in the house. But its pretty cool for a PS3 fanboy.


 After a while, the shape will be gone and all you'll be left with is a lump of normal soap, then it'll hit you, your fanboyism just got you ripped off


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 3, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> also read the link about toslink.



I really didn't want to jump in on this whole debate, but maybe you should read more about TOSLINK/optical instead of quoting from Wiki.  Sure TOSLINK cables themselves are capable of supporting 125 MBps, but... that doesn't mean all consumer devices can do that.  Being able to only top out at 1.5MBps It's actually a well known limitation that is designed and implemented across the board on consumer products.

That's why you can't go past 2.1 LPCM over optical on the PS3 because anything after that surpasses the 1.5MBps limitation, which is not limited to just the PS3 (i.e. receivers, etc.)  Unless you have studio hardware, you're not going to be able to utilize the max bandwidth of TOSLINK cables.  

And here's some info on "7.1 through optical," HDMI vs Optical bandwidth limitations, etc. from avsforum.



> Bitstream
> 5.1 Dolby Digital (DVD ) = 0.448 Mbps
> 5.1 Dolby Digital (Bluray) = 0.640 Mbps
> 5.1 DTS = 0.768 Mbps
> ...


----------



## Stalin (Feb 3, 2009)

I bought ominusha 1 a few days ago, it pissed me off that it didn't use the analog sticks. I need my fucking analog sticks man!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 3, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> I really didn't want to jump in on this whole debate, but maybe you should read more about TOSLINK/optical instead of quoting from Wiki.  Sure TOSLINK cables themselves are capable of supporting 125 MBps, but... that doesn't mean all consumer devices can do that.  Being able to only top out at 1.5MBps It's actually a well known limitation that is designed and implemented across the board on consumer products.



The point I was making though was to show that TOSLink/OPtical can go much further than 1.5mbps. The cable is so much more than just that and my argument was to ask/show why are they not using it?




> That's why you can't go past 2.1 LPCM over optical on the PS3 because anything after that surpasses the 1.5MBps limitation, which is not limited to just the PS3 (i.e. receivers, etc.)  Unless you have studio hardware, you're not going to be able to utilize the max bandwidth of TOSLINK cables.



Which is so wrong imo, they are not using the technology at their  full disposal =/




> And here's some info on "7.1 through optical," HDMI vs Optical bandwidth limitations, etc. from avsforum.



Thx, good spec sheet their. I am just upset at hardware developers not using the full potential of the cable  that is available to them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 4, 2009)

did i miss something is this a thread to discuss ff7 on the ps3 or to discuss a bar of soap?

So whats the latest news on this game; anything concrete.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 4, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> did i miss something is this a thread to discuss ff7 on the ps3 or to discuss a bar of soap?
> 
> So whats the latest news on this game; anything concrete.



If you look a couple pages back, you'd know the answer because I don't feel like telling you.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I bought ominusha 1 a few days ago, it pissed me off that it didn't use the analog sticks. I need my fucking analog sticks man!



That game isnt hard to control  enjoy the story  just enjoy 

I never get tired of that game.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 4, 2009)

sup fellas.
any1 knows if there's a similar game to Rachet & Clank? i finished this game four times already, now just trying to upgrade remaining of my weapons.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> sup fellas.
> any1 knows if there's a similar game to Rachet & Clank? i finished this game four times already, now just trying to upgrade remaining of my weapons.



You can try _Ratchet and Clank: Quest for Booty_ from the PSN, but otherwise, there isn't anything similar i'm afraid. Not that i can think of anyway.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 4, 2009)

There's a dude playing demon's souls on justin.tv. I have to admit, the game looks a lot better than that first gameplay trailer we saw.
heres the link:
Demon's Souls Stream


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

LittleBigPlanet


----------



## Stalin (Feb 4, 2009)

Isn't Zero Punctuation supposed to be not taken seriously?


----------



## Athrum (Feb 4, 2009)

Who said to take it seriously? Yahtzee is funny as hell xD


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 4, 2009)

That 'Yahtzee' guy is embarrassingly unfunny and the reviews don't appear to have much substance to them either, as 4 out 5 minutes they're revolving around him trying far too hard to be witty. :/


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 5, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You can try _Ratchet and Clank: Quest for Booty_ from the PSN, but otherwise, there isn't anything similar i'm afraid. Not that i can think of anyway.


 

i finished that too

edit: Devil May Cry 4 - how hard is this game? usually this type games are pain in the ass. any1 played it?


----------



## Athrum (Feb 5, 2009)

Killzone 2 demo is on PSN


----------



## Zetta (Feb 5, 2009)

Killzone 2 review disc in my hand


----------



## Segan (Feb 5, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Killzone 2 review disc in my hand


Have fun with it.

What's the difference between a review copy and a retail copy?


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i finished that too
> 
> edit: Devil May Cry 4 - how hard is this game? usually this type games are pain in the ass. any1 played it?


DMC4 is pretty difficult but not as hard as the previous games. With a bit of perseverence, you can get through it.


Segan said:


> Have fun with it.
> 
> What's the difference between a review copy and a retail copy?



It just means he got the full game early in order to review it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> i finished that too
> 
> edit: Devil May Cry 4 - how hard is this game? usually this type games are pain in the ass. any1 played it?



DMC4 isnt hard at all, its a cake walk compared to DMC3.

Nero is too broken thats why although you might struggle when you start using Dante.

edit 

Memos stop lying about DMC


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> DMC4 isnt hard at all, its a cake walk compared to DMC3.
> 
> Nero is too broken thats why although you might struggle when you start using Dante.
> 
> ...



How exactly am i lying?


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

Saying its hard, it really isnt 

Devil bringer spams = win hack if you want you can solo the game with charge shot lvl 3s


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> Saying its hard, it really isnt
> 
> Devil bringer spams = win hack if you want you can solo the game with charge shot lvl 3s



In comparison to DMC3, yeah, maybe it is easy, but by itself, it isn't easy.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 5, 2009)

previously i played "kenji something", god it was difficult, i stuck in the middle of the game and couldnt pass it. i lost interest in the game and sold it. now i have Heavenly sword, same scenario, stuck in the middle, cant defeat fox (asshole). 
 i dont like hard games.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

It is, like i said Nero is cheap


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> previously i played "kenji something", god it was difficult, i stuck in the middle of the game and couldnt pass it. i lost interest in the game and sold it. now i have Heavenly sword, same scenario, stuck in the middle, cant defeat fox (asshole).
> i dont like hard games.



Do you mean Genji: Days of the Blade?

If you find Heavenly Sword difficult, you will hate DMC


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 5, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Do you mean Genji: Days of the Blade?
> 
> If you find Heavenly Sword difficult, you will hate DMC


 
 yea, it's a ninja thing game. i remember the waves of enemies were just too much. i used to get finger cramps.

hmm, in that case i wont buy DMC4, i guessed that kind of games are difficult. now i dont wanna even think about "Ninja gaiden 2"


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden 2 isnt hard compared to Ninja Gaiden: Black 

Oh my god what a bitch of a game


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

it was okay 

Are you serious?  Fuckers probably nerfed it so its easy. The real deal was fucking hard  especially the Ryu doppleganger


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> it was okay
> 
> Are you serious?  Fuckers probably nerfed it so its easy. The real deal was fucking hard  especially the Ryu doppleganger


Maybe if i play the full game i will like it/hate it more NG just never interested me much.


Mat?icha said:


> currently i dont have internet at home, so cant go to the PSN, but soon i'll get and try all available demos.
> i bought COD5 recently, it should arrive very soon (hopefully). today purchased fallout 3 from ebay, should get that in two weeks, trying to keep myself busy.


In that case, forget about DMC4 for now. You won't be missing much.

Nice purchase on Fallout 3.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 5, 2009)

yepp, looking forward to it, watched some trailers and liked it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

Ng has solid gameplay but it can get frustrating, especially its last check point is where you continue from and for a level there is only 1 or 2 checkpoints like wtf


----------



## Athrum (Feb 5, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Killzone 2 review disc in my hand



You're a reviewer? For what side, magazine, etc??


Also, the Kz2 demo is freaking small for 1.2gb. I played for 7 minutes.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 5, 2009)

Segan said:


> Have fun with it.
> 
> What's the difference between a review copy and a retail copy?



That depends on the publisher. Most review discs come in a normal cd case with a printed instructions sheet and cover art. Usually the discs are printed white with red letters on it saying the name, console, dev, publisher and a DO NOT RESELL watermark.

EA tends to send out normal copies of the game.




Athrum said:


> You're a reviewer? For what side, magazine, etc??



Side? 

A belgian magazine and several belgian gaming sites.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry it was a typo, i meant site xD


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 5, 2009)

How do I get myself into that business so I get games before release?


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

too bias you triple fagboy


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2009)

Link us to your review when you're done.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 5, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> How do I get myself into that business so I get games before release?


Like you do for all jobs. You apply for them 




Taurus Versant said:


> Link us to your review when you're done.


You can read dutch now? 

I can link you to a recent one I did for a gaming website but I can hardly link you to a magazine. Sadly, the review is for the magazine so if you'll want to read it, you'll have to buy it. This is for LOTR conquest.



I'm sure I'll have no trouble convincing you it's me... since I have a Zetta avatar on that site too.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2009)

No, you'll have to do a translation then 

I couldn't remember off the top of my head what language people spoke in belgium.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2009)

O European reviewers... sheesh, cannot trust them, they always break gaming laws. Such as release news, review dates, etc.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 5, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> O European reviewers... sheesh, cannot trust them, they always break gaming laws. Such as release news, review dates, etc.



*cracks knuckles*

Are you doubting my journalistic integrity? 


**


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes I am imputing on your countries integrity with what I said! It's all true!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2009)

Wait what exactly do they do that's wrong? Release what news? And release dates broken? Lol i got like 70% of my games early.


----------



## Segan (Feb 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> O European reviewers... sheesh, cannot trust them, they always break gaming laws. Such as release news, review dates, etc.


Pretty damn sure the rest of the world is like that, too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2009)

That is true but Europe has been the main cause of it for a very long time. More so than anyone else. Especially pirating! One of the few reasons why everything video game related is so expensive over there


----------



## Segan (Feb 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> That is true but Europe has been the main cause of it for a very long time. More so than anyone else. *Especially pirating!* One of the few reasons why everything video game related is so expensive over there


I think, our chinese colleagues might have to say a word or two about that.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 6, 2009)

Segan said:


> I think, our chinese colleagues might have to say a word or two about that.



Lol QFT!.
Gameing stuff is expensive here like anything else. It's a matter of economy and not piracy.

Anyway another PS3 exclusive that got a terrible review on Famitsu is selling out. Demon's Souls xD


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Lol QFT!.
> Gameing stuff is expensive here like anything else. It's a matter of economy and not piracy.
> 
> *Anyway another PS3 exclusive that got a terrible review on Famitsu is selling out. Demon's Souls xD*



This made me happy, i'm looking forward to this game.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 6, 2009)

Esegk is streaming it again on justin.tv
Here

By the way i can't see the chat on the right side of the screen. It says Loading chat.. but nothing appears.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Esegk is streaming it again on justin.tv
> Here
> 
> By the way i can't see the chat on the right side of the screen. It says Loading chat.. but nothing appears.



the chat on the side doesn't load for me either and didn't do so the last time i was on there too.


----------



## Id (Feb 6, 2009)

I have surround sounds


----------



## Zetta (Feb 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> That is true but Europe has been the main cause of it for a very long time. More so than anyone else. Especially pirating! One of the few reasons why everything video game related is so expensive over there


I have no idea, I get half for free and buy the rest through Amazon.co.uk.

20 euros for PS2 games, 30 for next gen.




Athrum said:


> Lol QFT!.
> Gameing stuff is expensive here like anything else. It's a matter of economy and not piracy.
> 
> Anyway another PS3 exclusive that got a terrible review on Famitsu is selling out. Demon's Souls xD



I never agree with Famitsu. Those idiots said Disgaea 2 is the best in the series.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 6, 2009)

I think game informer is a good magazine.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello.

Finaly got myself a PS3 a few days ago, so i want to know what you guys think about these games:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Battlefield: Bad Company 
Star Wars The Force Unleashed
Resistance 2
The Darkness
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
Valkyria Chronicles
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 
Heavenly Sword
Killzone 2




I have already bought Uncharted, GTA IV and Resistance, just waiting for them to arrive (As for MGS 4, i assume its a must buy from what i have seen and heard )


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Hello.
> 
> Finaly got myself a PS3 a few days ago, so i want to know what you guys think about these games:
> 
> ...


*Good:*
Resistance 2
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
Valkyria Chronicles
Killzone 2

*Meh:*
Battlefield: Bad Company
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 
The Darkness

*Crap:*
Star Wars The Force Unleashed
Heavenly Sword

Uncharted, Resistance and GTA4 are great games, good purchases. MGS4 is awesome but will confuse the crap out of you if you haven't played and understood the previous games.....and even if you have


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Good:*
> Resistance 2
> Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
> Valkyria Chronicles
> ...



Yeah, i will get MGS 2-3 and play through them before i purchase 4 

And Ninja Gaiden only meh 

Edit: Any additional games you would like to recommend....memos


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 6, 2009)

Brutal.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2009)

Battlefield: Bad Company *OK* 
Star Wars The Force Unleashed *Good*
Resistance 2 *Good* 
The Darkness *Good* 
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 *Crap*
Valkyria Chronicles *Great*
Ninja Gaiden Sigma *Good*
Heavenly Sword *Great*
Killzone 2 *Great*


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Anders i agree with memos, with the darkness being meh for me and ghost recon being shit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2009)

I like how people can judge Killzone 2 already just from a Demo =/ and other peoples opinions who played the game (aka publications). No one here should say "killzone 2" because you yourself do not know how the full game will play out.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2009)

Well let's see. Demo takes a small piece of single player. That demo alone was fun as hell. How can the full game fail? Hasn't happen to me yet with demo = full game.


----------



## Id (Feb 6, 2009)

I love the fear demo, I will buy FEAR 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2009)

^Id speaks truth. With you on that one


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2009)

A demo is like a trailer in an action movie. Put the good in the trailer and the bad is hidden. Now I am not saying that Killzone 2 is bad, what I am saying buying off a demo is foolish. Unless the demo is like 2 hours long.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2009)

Well what i can tell i like from the demo. Graphics, controls, story, shooting, and just about everything. What exactly will change in the long run? Story? That's all i can see actually changing. It's fact the graphics will be as good as they are in the demo. It's fact the shooting will feel the same if not tighter since this was a demo they could of made it even better. So nothing really will change from the demo unless it's the story itself. Which for a shooter i give two shits about. The gameplay works, works well, it's a must buy for me unlike the last few shooters that have come out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2009)

You can tell about the story in killzone 2? from a 10 min demo? Not to mention not more than 3 paragraph's were said in the demo (by the main guys you are with, the two main guys who talk to you the most).Your grasping for straws here. Controls yes (minus any vehicle controls), Shooting? yes you can judge that from this demo, graphics? you can do a degree.

Can we test the multi player from this demo? Nope, so again your basing full judgment on such a short experience that really gives you tid bits. So logically speaking it's not the smartest thing to judge if a game is "Great" based on a demo.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2009)

Story is this. We gotta kick some ass and kill the bad guys! Hey just named 95% of shooters. 

Graphics yes, shooting yes, and controls yes. This all equal to a good game. Multiplayer is true i never got a chance to play it but with single player alone, like the resistance demo did for me, will be great.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2009)

Well maybe for you, but  as a whole? (meaning gaming community) logically it would not be unwise to base such rash decisions off a 10 min demo.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2009)

Lol alright well i can't speak for the public but for me. If a demo impresses me enough *Re5, Killzone 2, halo wars* then that bitch is being bought


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok, now that's better. that's how you should have said it in the first place!


I will be honest I bought RE5 just off the demo  even though I was going to get it regardless.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well maybe for you, but  as a whole? (meaning gaming community) logically it would not be unwise to base such rash decisions off a 10 min demo.


Bloody hell. It's only a game, I'd hardly call it a 'rash decision' buying a game off a demo. I played the demo of Resident Evil and very much disliked it, and it put me off buying it.. would that be a snap judgment on my part? To be honest though I was going to buy Killzone 2 since back when I saw the demo-potential from the first gameplay trailer.  

Based on a ITK tidbit God of War III could make release this year. GoW:III, Uncharted 2, Ratchet & Clank title (probably) and Heavy Rain all for last quarter 2009?  

I sort of hope they don't try and squeeze GT5 in there, that is a beast which needs it own quarter.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2009)

It might be only a game but games on an HD consoles can cost from $59.99 up to $90 bucks (collectors editions). That's a good bit of cash to drop on a title.

Now about your resident evil point, yes it can be a snap of judgment. Again that demo was really short and really did not show anything towards the game nor is it final code either. 

Killzone 2's code was final. 



GT5 will probably come out in Japan in Winter this year but I doubt any earlier than that or anywhere else other than Japan.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 7, 2009)

Brutal legens sounds awesome. I liked pyschonauts, tim schfaner is cery creative, which is always good for a video game and hard to come by..


----------



## Zetta (Feb 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I like how people can judge Killzone 2 already just from a Demo =/ and other peoples opinions who played the game (aka publications). No one here should say "killzone 2" because you yourself do not know how the full game will play out.



I can. I got this nice reviewcopy. 

Get it. Considering the current known releases this year, you might as wel get it. I doubt a more higher profile game will be coming out this year unless we get a FFXIII or GOW3 date.



Id said:


> I love the fear demo, I will buy FEAR 2.


*flips through the recently recieved review discs*

FEAR 2: Project Origin.





Also so Segan could see how a review disc looks like.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2009)

Alot of good games coming out this year for me but Killzone does indeed look like a great shooter for the year. Shooter wise only one I'm really looking forward to besides zone is fear 2 and Halo odst *Excluding RE5, I'm talking FPS only*


----------



## Zetta (Feb 7, 2009)

Personally, I'm only looking forward to Persona 4 with a semblance of anticipation. All the rest will either be uninteresting or at best, games to tie me over until the next game I can get reasonably excited about.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I'm big into shooters, action, and rpgs. Alot of those this year


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I like how people can judge Killzone 2 already just from a Demo =/ and other peoples opinions who played the game (aka publications). No one here should say "killzone 2" because you yourself do not know how the full game will play out.



I'm judging it based on the great reviews, the great beta responses and having played the demo myself. That covers the campaign and the online multi-player, what more do you want?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2009)

You to play the full game and form your own opinion? 

I mean in the end you should always play the full game to see if you like it. But based off the demo there was enough i did like to buy it. if the multiplayer fails i know single player won't based on the demo.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't need to play the whole game to know whether it's going to be good or not. Especially one that puts story last.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Id said:


> I love the fear demo, I will buy FEAR 2.


I would have bought FEAR 2 if not for that stupid mech part


Ssj3_Goku said:


> A demo is like a trailer in an action movie. Put the good in the trailer and the bad is hidden. Now I am not saying that Killzone 2 is bad, what I am saying *buying off a demo is foolish*. Unless the demo is like 2 hours long.


Then what DO we buy off?


Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ok, now that's better. that's how you should have said it in the first place!


Stop telling people how they should talk, Goku.


> I will be honest I bought RE5 just off the demo  even though I was going to get it regardless.


But....BUT!!!.....





> buying off a demo is foolish


----------



## Id (Feb 7, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I can. I got this nice reviewcopy.
> 
> Get it. Considering the current known releases this year, you might as wel get it. I doubt a more higher profile game will be coming out this year unless we get a FFXIII or GOW3 date.
> 
> ...



Me wants NAO!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Then what DO we buy off?



You cannot judge a full game just off a of a 7 min play through. Would you like reviews based on demos?




> Stop telling people how they should talk, Goku.



Your right it is a bit rude to do , but now that it is clarified a bit more that he was talking about his own personal needs then my help is justified. 


For example;

you would do the same if someone was telling you something fact that really just is opinion based with no substantial evidence to back it up. 




> But....BUT!!!.....



Your point? I did say it was foolish and I did fall in that bracket of foolishness with RE5, though it was not off the demo. 

But do you see me going around telling people that this 7 min demo guarantee's a great / amazing game! you should buy it now!... No I am not.


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I can. I got this nice reviewcopy.
> 
> Get it. Considering the current known releases this year, you might as wel get it. I doubt a more higher profile game will be coming out this year unless we get a FFXIII or GOW3 date.
> 
> ...


But...but where's the kickass disc case? The cover?


----------



## Fig Tree (Feb 8, 2009)

> A demo is like a trailer in an action movie. Put the good in the trailer and the bad is hidden. Now I am not saying that Killzone 2 is bad, what I am saying buying off a demo is foolish. Unless the demo is like 2 hours long.


I think that is a false comparison.  In a movie trailer the bad is hidden, you get a quick barrage of all the best parts (or it spotlights bits of most of them) they often have a catchy tune or the movie guy narrator.  So, in trailers you see the best very quickly, but in a game demo, you can omit some bad things but not all; you are basically getting a feel for the baseline of a game. It is very rare for a game to be worse than the demo. I'm not even talking about demos that contain early builds. The controls, sound and graphics are basically what you are getting in the final game. There is a great chance that the final game will have better graphics in some parts. 
You don't get to see all of the features in a demo, so if you want to buy a game for it's online and the demo lacks that you can't judge it. But if you like the single player, you can bet the online plays pretty similarly. 
Also, sometimes demos drop you about an hour into the game so you have more abilities, powers, options, ect than you would when you start the real game. But, this is a better feel for how most of the game will be. 
Playing a demo is playing the game, and it can only get better and broader from there.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey guys how's it going...

*Sees that Ssj3_Goku is in a debate*

*Slowly walks out of thread*
>_>


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Id said:


> Me wants NAO!


No FEAR 2 for you 



Segan said:


> But...but where's the kickass disc case? The cover?


Depends on publisher. Usually they send book and cover too, these guys didn't. Probably has something to do with the fact that's pre-release.



Vonocourt said:


> Hey guys how's it going...
> 
> *Sees that Ssj3_Goku is in a debate*
> 
> ...



Chie set!

*starts foaming at the mouth*

I can't wait to use her in Persona 4. Any girl that can kick a shadow so they fly away Team Rocket style is awesome in my book. Now if only they would keep an option for JP dialogue...


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

Is KZ 2 demo worth making a UK PSN account for?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, because it doesn't cost anything but a minute, maybe two or three if you don't have a keyboard. You just need a genuine London address, Google a hotel and you can fake everything else.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

^Really? When I made a JP one I made everything random...


----------



## Segan (Feb 9, 2009)

How is X-Blades?


----------



## Gene (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, I just put a random street name for mine.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 9, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Is KZ 2 demo worth making a UK PSN account for?



Nah. I suggest you make the account for checking it out now and then but the KZ2 demo blows. The game looks pretty and all but 1.2gb for a 5 minute demo is ridiculous.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2009)

Lol i never understand why people say a demo is bad based on length. It's just a sneak peek and it's free and it takes less then 10 minutes to install. So how can it be bad?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol i never understand why people say a demo is bad based on length. It's just a sneak peek and it's free and it takes less then 10 minutes to install. So how can it be bad?


Cosign. You don't know what people want out of a demo, an hour out of a 8 hour game? I don't want a demo to reveal too much, just to be a basic impression of what it's about, and you can replay it as many times as you want.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 9, 2009)

Judging the game from the demo is like judging a book from a single chapter.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2009)

Took 10 minutes for me. It's probably cause my ps3 is the best though


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

You mean your connection.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2009)

No my ps3 powers up my connection cause it's the best around.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Feb 9, 2009)

i have a question , why the fuck does the ps3 use up so much memory per game? i mean the 360 doesn't do this shit


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2009)

Because it's a shitty design flaw. Blame sony!


----------



## Athrum (Feb 9, 2009)

I like around 15m for a demo, i can't get into the mood with only 5 minutes.


----------



## Id (Feb 9, 2009)

I need to either get an external Hard drive, or upgrade it. I hit the 80 gig limit


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

killinspree42099 said:


> i have a question , why the fuck does the ps3 use up so much memory per game? i mean the 360 doesn't do this shit



/care

You can get a 750gb for your PS3 on ebay for 75 euros. Installing new HDDs doesn't void the warrenty so you'd be an idiot not to upgrade.

I have one of those first 60gb PS3s with a 750gb HDD in it.


----------



## Fig Tree (Feb 10, 2009)

I though I was solid with a 320GB HDD, well I am still rolling with that in my 60GB.

Flower sees very interesting and mysterious.


----------



## Uploader9000 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm still mad at the fact that Monster Hunter 3 isn't coming out for the PS3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

Uploader9000 said:


> I'm still mad at the fact that Monster Hunter 3 isn't coming out for the PS3.



Yeah, alot of developers are selling out these days.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Feb 11, 2009)

i wish they would come out with more ps3 only games


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

God Of War 3.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 11, 2009)

Heavy Rain.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Uncharted 2


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2009)

Killzone 2 

Its technically still not out


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2009)

Unless you're Zetta


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 11, 2009)

shit, my PS just failed me. it turns itself off as soon as i start playing game on it. it's a year old and it's the first problem it gives. crap there's no PS3 servise in my country fuckfuckfuckfuckfuck


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2009)

send it to sony  

and did you use the internet alot on it ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

Final Fantasy VXIII.


----------



## Id (Feb 11, 2009)

Grand Turismo 5


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Id said:


> Grand Turismo 5



Is that like Gran Turismo 5?


----------



## Id (Feb 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Is that like Gran Turismo 5?



Yes only grander


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Unless you're Zetta






Mat?icha said:


> shit, my PS just failed me. it turns itself off as soon as i start playing game on it. it's a year old and it's the first problem it gives. crap there's no PS3 servise in my country fuckfuckfuckfuckfuck



What light combination?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2009)

No one mentioned Infamous? I am disappointed in you all


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No one mentioned Infamous? I am disappointed in you all



From the gameplay videos i've seen, it looks like The Force Unleashed.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm getting a weak Crackdown vibe from Infamous.

Anyone notice all these games with all these bullshit adjectives that don't say anything about it?

Infamous, Pure, Uncharted, Legendary...  Gimme a break.


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I'm getting a weak Crackdown vibe from Infamous.
> 
> Anyone notice all these games with all these bullshit adjectives that don't say anything about it?
> 
> Infamous, Pure, Uncharted, Legendary...  Gimme a break.



You become InFamous due to your powers in InFamous

Pure is....ermm....

You go to Uncharted places in Uncharted....(which isn't true)

You kill Legendary creatures in Legendary...
---

I kinda agree with you though


----------



## Tehmk (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm more interested in Prototype, Infamous is all good and all, but CMN I want more POWER.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

I just want my titles to tell me what the fuck I'm gonna play without having to wiki it...


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I just want my titles to tell me what the fuck I'm gonna play without having to wiki it...



Thats why i love Final Fantasy

What are some of the titles that do that?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei 

Too Human is another offender.


----------



## Segan (Feb 11, 2009)

Err...Soul Calibur?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2009)

Final Fantasy title lies. 

It's supposed to be Final but It never is


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Dragon Quest hardly has dragons as the main focus.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Segan said:


> Err...Soul Calibur?



The game is about the battle between Soul Edge and Soul Calibur so it works. The game used to be called Soul Edge (before Soul Calibur appeared) and then the focus shifted.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 11, 2009)

Isn't a new Ratchet & Clank title confirmed for an '09 release? I'm gonna try and get multiplatform games on the PC from now, as they're usually the definitive versions apart from fighters and that.


----------



## Uploader9000 (Feb 11, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Yeah, alot of developers are selling out these days.



From a business aspect, the developers of the Monster Hunter series have a legitimate concern. The average game for the PS3 is said to cost around fifteen-million USD to develop (source: ).

The Monster Hunter series doesn't bring enough revenue in from America to justify the costs of development, as of right now, at least. Look at the respective numbers from Monster Hunter Freedom 2 and Monster Hunter 2 for the PSP and PS2: , and . The second chart doesn't list the actual amount, but IIRC, it was somewhere between .7 and .9 million in the US and UK combined.

The game is pretty awesome if you get past the steep learning curve and flimsy combat system, though. I don't know why Americans and Europeans dislike it so much.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm probly the only fan left for tecmo, but where is my ps3 Monster Rancher.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 11, 2009)

If "killing zombies" would be taken literally, what would the RE series be named to?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

I can finally play Phantasy Star and Shining Force.

Altered Beast.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 11, 2009)

Why make the first Phantasy Star a unlockable, while all the sequels are open at the start?

...What a sec...*OH SHIT!*
*
Shinobi III!*


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 11, 2009)

Back to the old school


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 12, 2009)

That is a great collectors game. I plan on getting it for Phantasy star 4 alone.


Sadly Shining force 3 is not here yet


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, that collection's mine.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

*Clutching a copy of it*

YOSH!!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

While barely recognising most of those titles, I have a strange feeling that I should get this.


----------



## Id (Feb 12, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> That is a great collectors game. I plan on getting it for Phantasy star 4 alone.
> 
> 
> Sadly Shining force 3 is not here yet




I second this, I really want to play Shining Force 3


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> While barely recognising most of those titles, I have a strange feeling that I should get this.



If you had a SNES, you probably won't recognise em.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2009)

Snes was better, genesis was okay, sega wasn't great until Dreamcast, which had to bomb.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

Dreamcast's PR was shit. I don't think I've ever seen a dreamcast IRL in belgium.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Feh, my first platform was a PS1 in like 2001 or 2002. Most of my younger days were without video games.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

I had a NES. Fuck yeah Robocop!

I finished Punch Out when I was 6


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 12, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I had a NES. Fuck yeah Robocop!
> 
> *I finished Punch Out when I was 6 *



You ANIMAL you! I was too busy playing Sonic 1 at that age...oooh the memories....


----------



## Id (Feb 12, 2009)

I had my NES gamers starter kit with the gun.

Yeah I played Mario Bros, and Duck Hunt.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

I had duck hunt. Then the gun crapped out on me.


----------



## Segan (Feb 12, 2009)

Hah, I had that NES with the gun for Duck Hunt, too. I wonder if it's still somewhere in our cellar. But most likely it had been thrown away a long time ago.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 12, 2009)

My first console was an Atari 2600


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 12, 2009)

My first was a SNES, but then my mom got a Genesis and I fell in love with Streets of Rage and Sonic games. Then I got the N64 and later on found true beauty in my Dreamcast. 

Now I have a PS3..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 12, 2009)

The SNES was distinctly average to any kid in the UK/Europe at the time. The Mega Drive was superior to the NES, no question about that. If only that collection had Mickey Mouse: Castle of Illusion though.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 12, 2009)

I have always been a playstation gamer.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2009)

My first console was an NES. My first game was Super Mario Bros/Duck Hunt. Oh how I remember shooting ducks at the screen with the gun and always wanting to shoot that stupid dog. xD


----------



## Id (Feb 12, 2009)

I still play Castlevaina SOTN and Valkyrie Profile.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2009)

You beat punch out at 6? I never could past that crazy moving at speed of light guy.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 13, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> You beat punch out at 6? I never could past that crazy moving at speed of light guy.



Speed of light?

The Indian Guy?


----------



## Id (Feb 13, 2009)

I couldn't get past the Russian.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 13, 2009)

I had problems with Bald Bull, until I figured out you can one shot him.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Extended trailer for GoW3

Looks pretty good


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 13, 2009)

Indeed. I wonder if they'll push it for an '09 release? I think I'd prefer Spring 2010 to be honest, when there's nothing else around.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Indeed. I wonder if they'll push it for an '09 release? I think I'd prefer Spring 2010 to be honest, when there's nothing else around.



I think it was confirmed somewhere that it was a March 2010 release.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Extended trailer for GoW3
> 
> Looks pretty good



Looks okay, maybe half as good as Gears 1 graphically but not bad for a PS3 title.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

Obvious troll is obvious

Anyways, you guys seen the new GameTrailers auction house stuff?  I'm farming for maximum GTP every day and every week


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Looks okay, maybe half as good as Gears 1 graphically but not bad for a PS3 title.


You just signed your own testament.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Calm down, Byakuya's just joking.


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Calm down, Byakuya's just joking.


But I'm not.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 13, 2009)

Id said:


> I still play Castlevaina SOTN and Valkyrie Profile.



My hero <3


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Calm down, Byakuya's just joking.



No I'm not, don't make me do screenshot comparisons.

GoW3 looks like a polished PS2 port at best.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2009)

GoW, average hack & slash, pass.
(Please show them how to do it tecmo)

At least it looks better then RE5.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 13, 2009)

Segan said:


> You just signed your own testament.



Dont feed the troll


----------



## Stalin (Feb 13, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> GoW, average hack & slash, pass.
> (Please show them how to do it tecmo)
> 
> At least it looks better then RE5.



That's like saying FF is your average JRPG or GTA is your average sandbox game


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2009)

No it isn't, GoW never did anything genre changing, the first was just a polished hack & slash, the games after though were just average.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 13, 2009)

Disgaea 3
Metal Gear Solid 4
Killzone 2
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm
God of War 3 (Well, in a year )

Guess it's time to get myself a PS3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 13, 2009)

I think Kratos' model looks good...yet everything else looks bland.

Like all of the other God of War games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi hi!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 13, 2009)

HOLY SHIT MAN, LOOK AT THAT.

YOU HAVE THAT DUCK-CLOCK


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 13, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> HOLY SHIT MAN, LOOK AT THAT.
> 
> YOU HAVE THAT DUCK-CLOCK



It's awesome when it rings too.  It shakes its head back and forth.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 13, 2009)

give me KOF 12 DS then we will talk 

great arcade stick btw.

crappy laptop though.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

So, what do you think of the game so far MB?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 14, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Hi hi!



 **


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2009)

*Fear 2 Review - *

On dealing with the potential that Nagato is weak


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh okay, so KZ2 demo is for Euro PSN?
All right, I'll make an account


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2009)

So how many people are getting sf4?


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 14, 2009)

I won't be getting it.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Feb 14, 2009)

Zetta said:


> /care
> 
> You can get a 750gb for your PS3 on ebay for 75 euros. Installing new HDDs doesn't void the warrenty so you'd be an idiot not to upgrade.
> 
> I have one of those first 60gb PS3s with a 750gb HDD in it.



the biggest i found on ebay was 500gb HDD, which i suppose will do


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hell On Earth said:


> So how many people are getting sf4?


+1 **


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2009)

I won't be getting it either.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 15, 2009)

I already have it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2009)

SF4 looks fun, Albel is my favorite design of the newbies.

Must play my Cammy.

How has the second season of 00 been MB? I would watch if my computer wasn't broken.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 15, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> SF4 looks fun, Albel is my favorite design of the newbies.
> 
> Must play my Cammy.
> 
> How has the second season of 00 been MB? I would watch if my computer wasn't broken.



Cammy's cool.  You just have to play her rush-down style which is the way I like to play.  You can't really poke with the Spiral Arrow too much as it's not as safe after block in HDR.  Her Cannon Strike in the air pretty much takes it's place and is safe on a block, plus it opens up her combos nicely.

As for 00, it's been alright.  Assuming you're not truly in it for the story, it's been a good popcorn anime.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2009)

So the story has dropped already? I really enjoyed it in season 1.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 15, 2009)

=



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uXh2fRG2Q8[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, I'm a major Char fanboy. You could say that every rival in Gundam has some of the elements that makes Char awesome. From the custom suits to the paper thin disguise.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2009)

I love Char, Zechs, and Graham.  (No homo )


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 16, 2009)

i got question.
has any1 uses PS3 fans (cooler)? if so, what brand?


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i got question.
> has any1 uses PS3 fans (cooler)? if so, what brand?



The PS3 doesn't really need a fan unless your room is abnormally hot. Fans are actually considered detrimental to the console. It is safer for the console to not use a fan.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 16, 2009)

well, actually my room is very cool, besides, i used to play same console in summer time on a very hot room non stop for hours and i never had problem. now in winter time where my guest room is really cold, it gets overheated very quick. i guess i'll just by a normal fan, put it next to PS3 and keep it working as long as i play games.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 16, 2009)

The chance of a PS3 overheating is nearly non-existant. I let my PS3 on for a week once for that cancer thing. The console didn't even get hot. If yours is overheating, it's probably a manufacturing error.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 16, 2009)

probably it is, but i dont have PS3 service in my country and i dont trust to normal masters.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 16, 2009)

Why would it overheat so fast in a cold room, when it works normally in a warm room?


----------



## Id (Feb 16, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> well, actually my room is very cool, besides, i used to play same console in summer time on a very hot room non stop for hours and i never had problem. now in winter time where my guest room is really cold, it gets overheated very quick. i guess i'll just by a normal fan, put it next to PS3 and keep it working as long as i play games.



how can you tell if your PS3, is overheating?

Can you name some symptoms?


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Id said:


> how can you tell if your PS3, is overheating?
> 
> Can you name some symptoms?



If it is hot to the touch.

---



English trailer for Advent Children: Complete

....

WTF?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> English trailer for Advent Children: Complete
> 
> ....
> 
> WTF?





damn that was cheesy...

wait...


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 16, 2009)

So there sticking with the "Complete" at the end...that's stupid.

And the narrator was epic.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 17, 2009)

Id said:


> how can you tell if your PS3, is overheating?
> 
> Can you name some symptoms?


 
major symptom is that is turns itself off after playing few hours, and i searched htis on the net, i saw many people had same problem and only two recommendation were proposed: overheating or faulty console. my ps3 doesnt get too hot in fac, but i can feel heat from the air vent, not too sure, i just wanted to try fan method before giving up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 17, 2009)

I let my buddy borrow Resistance 2 for a bit. He gave my Call of Duty World at War in the mean time. I have yet to try it out, anyone here play it and enjoy it? also whats your opinion when compared to COD4?

Also disgaea 3 requires so much time =/

I been enjoying playing chess bowling. with people in Home. It's like a break zone from my other games.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 17, 2009)

COD5 is not as good as COD4, but it's worth playing. weapons are quiet old, japanese banzai soldiers are quiet annoying. i find it harder than COD4.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 17, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Hi hi!


How many inches is your TV?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 17, 2009)

If it's close then I will be happy.



also to your problem with your Ps3. Do you have the auto system shut off feature turned on? It's located in the power settings. If that is off then you have an overheating issue.

If its out of warranty Sony will charge you 149.99 with shipping (if you live in the USA).


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 17, 2009)

i'll check it out when i go home, my warranty should be expired by now and worst of all i dont have ps3 servise in my country.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> If it is hot to the touch.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



ACC: Square Enix have finally discovered how to edit in Windows Movie Maker. Fans join together in celebration as they prepare to throw money at them for a couple of extra pieces of eyecandy so they can suck the cock of SE's giant Sephiroth statue... again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2009)

*Goes to buy complete*

I need some eyecandy for my blu-ray, always good to see Kadaj too.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 17, 2009)

I was a Yazoo fanboy myself.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2009)

It's good to see all three of them, after all , they are just Sephiroth broken into three pieces.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 18, 2009)

Mmmmm Yakuza 3 demo tomorrow on PsN


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep, should be interesting.


----------



## Memos (Feb 18, 2009)

This screenshot reminds me of _Dead Rising_


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lol! You got me there. I thought it was Dead Rising as well, until I saw the Asians.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 18, 2009)

Comparing zombies to asians, eh?

Racist


----------



## Zetta (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice shirt


----------



## Athrum (Feb 18, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Comparing zombies to asians, eh?
> 
> Racist



Yeah. You should compare zombies to derranged Afrikans.
RE5 anyone?


----------



## Dan (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Segan (Feb 18, 2009)

What the fuuuuuck?

Rich people always get the coolest designs! :-/


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 18, 2009)

RodMack said:


> How many inches is your TV?



That sounds so inappropriate of you. 

It's 52"


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 18, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Comparing zombies to asians, eh?
> 
> Racist



Dude, I'm asian.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

They all say this


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 19, 2009)

i got my Fallout 3, finally arrived. i'm gonna take my sweeeeeet time with it, from what i know it's massive. picture quality is allright.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Feb 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This screenshot reminds me of _Dead Rising_



Thats what Home should be like.


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i got my Fallout 3, finally arrived. i'm gonna take my sweeeeeet time with it, from what i know it's massive. picture quality is allright.


you should take your sweet time with it. the worst thing you can do with _Fallout 3_ is to rush it. The feeling and atmosphere of the game really shines through when you explore and discover the world of _Fallout 3_ and not just when you go from point A to point B on a linear quest. Enjoy the game.


Di@BoLik said:


> Thats what Home should be like.



I would actually bother going on there if they had that option. They could sell weapons and armour


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 19, 2009)

Gawd Yakuza 3 looks so good, how can they not release such quality in Europe.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 19, 2009)

Doesn't Europe have its own, like, Mafia?


----------



## Athrum (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah the game looks amazing. And i love just how he enters the store and says to the mob boss that he will take the money. Then it's you and 2 dudes against 12 guys...epic xD
And the voice acting is awesome too.

KORRRRRRAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Akira (Feb 19, 2009)

How long is the Yakuza 3 demo?

I'm currently at 19% and I'd like more than 6 minutes of gameplay (I'm looking at you Killzone).


----------



## Zetta (Feb 19, 2009)

Di@BoLik said:


> Thats what Home should be like.



You haven't seen me play Home yet


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2009)

Lol Killzone demo  

1.2 gig for fucking 7 minutes gameplay


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You haven't seen me play Home yet



You don't play Home, Home plays you.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 19, 2009)

Akira said:


> How long is the Yakuza 3 demo?
> 
> I'm currently at 19% and I'd like more than 6 minutes of gameplay (I'm looking at you Killzone).



I played for about 15 minutes


----------



## Dan (Feb 19, 2009)

Where is Yakuza 3 demo


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Venom said:


> Where is Yakuza 3 demo



On the Japanese PSN.


----------



## Dan (Feb 19, 2009)

KK, lemme log onto my JPN account


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lol Killzone demo
> 
> 1.2 gig for fucking 7 minutes gameplay



Obviously this shows the power of blu-ray!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2009)

*My Street Fighter 4 review - *

These people


----------



## Dan (Feb 19, 2009)

Lemme check it out.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lol Killzone demo
> 
> 1.2 gig for fucking 7 minutes gameplay



I've been watching some Blu-Ray Gundam episodes. Very old ones. 800mb per episode


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yakuza 3 is bananas. More like hack 'n' slash with fists and blunt objects than sandbox. It's intensely satisfying though.  

Get yer fingers out ur arses Sega, bring it to the ROTW.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 20, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Yakuza 3 is bananas. More like hack 'n' slash with fists and blunt objects than sandbox. It's intensely satisfying though.
> 
> Get yer fingers out ur arses Sega, bring it to the ROTW.



Lol there is nothing more satisfying than crushing a Yakuza's nose when they're on the ground. Or using a german suplex. The game is full of epicness xD


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

A friend of mine is playing Killzone 2 right now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 20, 2009)

I added a new link to my sig. I think you all should be happy. check it out


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

It must be cold in hell.


----------



## Id (Feb 21, 2009)

Tuanie

I agreed for the most part, except the game section. Why does PS3 always get the short end of the stick?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

^How about i get this. 

Blu Ray
Best online
Both games for both consoles
Best design wise
Best everything basically. 

My comparsion >>> all


----------



## Id (Feb 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^How about i get this.
> 
> Blu Ray
> Best online
> ...



When do you plan to release this console?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 21, 2009)

Id said:


> In this thread
> 
> I agreed for the most part, except the game section. Why does PS3 always get the short end of the stick?


Analysis expectedly poor from cnet dere. Fair point about the games I thought, the library of good games is probably still marginally bigger and with backwards compatibility and a bigger online marketplace it deserves that accolade surely? The 'value for money' bit was laughable though.


----------



## Id (Feb 21, 2009)

Round 1 - Design
PS3 takes this round, because its quiet and more reliable. 


Round 2 - Features
PS3 no contest. Blue Tooth, Blu Ray, Wifi, upgradeable Hard Drive, usb peripherals. 

Round 3 - Online
360 marginal. More people to play, and more options. 

Round 4 - Graphics
PS3 marginal. it’s a seesaw battle with multiplat games. Most of the time its not worth the effort, to deeply look into. Yet in the exclusives Gears, is the only game so far that can compete with Killzone 2 or MGS4.


Round 5 - Games
360. They kept their backwards compatibility, and they are building their library. 

However this is what pisses me off though, they mention two games Halo and Gears. 2 shooters, and DLC….wtf? You have options, for the ps3 in the exclusives with out the need to mention future releases. . Shooter Resistance, Racing GT or Motorsport, stealth action MGS 4, Adventure Uncharted

Hell what competes with Little Big Planet? Banjoo Kazoie….viva pinata?

Round 6 - Value For Money
Tie. It depends what your needs are. 360 is a more dedicated gaming set, PS3 wants to be your media center. I say it comes down what you own, and exclusives that you like.

Do you own a solid PC?
Yes - Go with PS3.
No - Go with 360


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 21, 2009)

Judging value for money leaves little to subjectivity imo, it's a simple summation of costs for the features you get (assuming everything else to be equal, which it isn't as it's actually in favour of the PS3) vs. the market price. 

Of course this isn't an exact science, but it's perfectly within the limits of reason to suggest that Blu-Ray is a technology that the majority of people buying a gaming console will use, either now or sometime in the future, so it's value can't really be overestimated since it's still the best player around! Wi-Fi out of the box is also a valuable feature, and option to upgrade HDD and install another OS are more bonuses. Still I use my PS3 for much more than the aforementioned, but I think the same can be replicated on the 360 (media server functionality & media player via multiple USB devices).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

Id said:


> Round 1 - Design
> PS3 takes this round, because its quiet and more reliable.
> 
> 
> ...





erictheking said:


> Judging value for money leaves little to subjectivity imo, it's a simple summation of costs for the features you get (assuming everything else to be equal, which it isn't as it's actually in favour of the PS3) vs. the market price.
> 
> Of course this isn't an exact science, but it's perfectly within the limits of reason to suggest that Blu-Ray is a technology that the majority of people buying a gaming console will use, either now or sometime in the future, so it's value can't really be overestimated since it's still the best player around! Wi-Fi out of the box is also a valuable feature, and option to upgrade HDD and install another OS are more bonuses. Still I use my PS3 for much more than the aforementioned, but I think the same can be replicated on the 360 (media server functionality & media player via multiple USB devices).




​


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 21, 2009)

He he! Where do you get this nerdy shit?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought a little bit of spice would help things move along


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I finally decided and bought a receiver, the Denon AVR-1909. Did you get yours yet?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

no not yet sadly  I need to save for a few things for my senior project and up coming bills.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Some people defend the PS3 and suddenly they are fanboys defending the PS3

You dumbasses, how dare you talk sense about the PS3


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah well

ps3 has no gaemz and teh sales confirm its inferiority


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> yeah well
> 
> ps3 has no gaemz and teh sales confirm its inferiority



I kno rite?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

Id said:


> When do you plan to release this console?



I already released it. It's called the ps360. They work side by side


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2009)

^ Shut up, fatty 

Triple > shit60


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I already released it. It's called the ps360. They work side by side



Fusion or the Sega CD method


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

I for one care more about the 'actual products' than brands, which is why I'm not a big fan of the 360 or Wii. ^_^


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm not a fan of any of the companies, I'm a fan of the games. It just so happens most of the games i want are on one consoles.


----------



## Akira (Feb 21, 2009)

Sony don't deliver on a lot of their promises.
Microsoft create laughably bad hardware.
Cammie Dunaway.

All 3 companies suck in different ways so brand loyalty is basically useless this gen.


----------



## Id (Feb 21, 2009)

When I had to choose between a PS3 or the 360. It came down to a specific titles. MGS 4 or Gears. Wait…gears is on the pc. Fuck this I am getting PS3/MGS4 bundle on its release date.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

I have not bought a console solely for one title in like 12 years.


----------



## Id (Feb 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have not bought a console solely for one title in like 12 years.



It was a defining decision. But other factors played in it was just not as important. I wanted backwards compatibility with my ps1 and ps2 games (I still own both consoles so its no biggie). I wanted to play God of War..it?s a sony excluzive. Gran Turismo? Crap.

Really 360 had little to offer, when you have a decent pc.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

Do not bet on the future of a console of games you thought where great last generation on it. Considering they are not out yet. Though some people do that sadly.


But I have to study for now and then I will most likely play Disgaea 3. I did not have time to play it this week at all =/ I will be most likely on chapter 5.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Do not bet on the future of a console of games you thought where great last generation on it. Considering they are not out yet. Though some people do that sadly.
> 
> 
> But I have to study for now and then *I will most likely play Disgaea 3*. I did not have time to play it this week at all =/ I will be most likely on chapter 5.



How is that going for you?

---

I bought pretty much every console I have had mainly for Final Fantasy and Metal Gear Solid. I obviously got many many other great games which I enjoyed immensely but those two series are the deal breakers for me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

It's going well. I like the overall design and the gameplay improvements. Its much easier to get moves and upgrade them as well with this new system. 

They story keeps me interested. Its funny most of the time because of the anime references it has.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> It's going well. I like the overall design and the gameplay improvements. Its much easier to get moves and upgrade them as well with this new system.
> 
> They story keeps me interested. Its funny most of the time because of the anime references it has.



That's good to hear. It will be coming out in Europe this week and so i will FINALLY have it

I hope the main character isn't as annoying as he looks.


----------



## Akira (Feb 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's good to hear. It will be coming out in Europe this week and so i will FINALLY have it
> 
> I hope the main character isn't as annoying as he looks.



It's out, I saw it yesterday at GAME (but it might not be if you aren't from the UK).


----------



## Segan (Feb 21, 2009)

It's coming to Europe? Links please.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Akira said:


> It's out, I saw it yesterday at GAME (but it might not be if you aren't from the UK).



Yep, UK resident here.

I wait the longest for pretty much everything


----------



## Akira (Feb 21, 2009)

Segan said:


> It's coming to Europe? Links please.






@Kusuriuri

Same, is Tales of Vesperia even out here yet?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> It's going well. I like the overall design and the gameplay improvements. Its much easier to get moves and upgrade them as well with this new system.
> 
> They story keeps me interested. Its funny most of the time because of the anime references it has.



Wait till you get to the post game, there's an assload of them. 

Would you be inclined to agree in the fact that D3 is the best one in the series


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> And who is this friend? I'm loyal to Metal Gear, and nothing else.
> 
> But I do wish for Sony to do well, oh wait, they already are



The one who said you liked resident evil 4 but you claim you never did, though i believe him over you 

And yeah there doing so well, last place in sales and everything 

Seriously though I like MGS too, but you protect stuff way to much. It's just a game/console, nothing more.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2009)

Freija? Yeah, we go way back.

And Sony isn't doing well? They have more money than Microsoft, so I'd say they're doing pretty well.

MG/MGS aren't just games, they're a religion


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

Is there Proof sony has more money then Microsoft? Even if there is it's not like i give a shit, as long as games come out on my systems that's all that matters to me 

And MGS is a game, take a game to serious


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Freija? Yeah, we go way back.
> 
> And *Sony* isn't doing well? They *have more money than Microsoft*, so I'd say they're doing pretty well.
> 
> MG/MGS aren't just games, they're a religion



 Are you serious?

 No, they do not


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2009)

I read a thread on GameTrailers that Sony had more money, with proof, so no, I don't have a credible source.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I read a thread on GameTrailers that Sony had more money, with proof, so no, I don't have a credible source.



The GameTrailers board is full of more spam, trolling and outright bullshit than even GameFAQs.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2009)

I wouldn't believe it either, if I hadn't seen links.


----------



## Akira (Feb 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> The one who said you liked resident evil 4 but you claim you never did, though i believe him over you
> 
> *And yeah there doing so well, last place in sales and everything *
> 
> Seriously though I like MGS too, but you protect stuff way to much. It's just a game/console, nothing more.



From November 2005 to January 2008 360 sold 17.7 million.

From November 2006 (and March 2007 in Europe) to January 2009 PS3 sold 21 million.

If you don't believe me I can post links lol.

I don't think PS3 is doing very badly in terms of sales, they are meeting pretty much every goal they've set.


But lets not get into a sales debate


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I read a thread on GameTrailers that Sony had more money, with proof, so no, I don't have a credible source.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McAeQiLmEYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McAeQiLmEYU[/YOUTUBE]



Care to quantify why?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Care to quantify why?



I thought it was merely common knowledge


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I thought it was merely common knowledge



I know, I agree with you. I just want some proof so that Gray Fox can see it too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2009)

Pringer negged me for the message where I stated Sony was richer and MG/MGS is a religion 

Xbot? 
Anti-Metal Gear?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I read a thread on GameTrailers that Sony had more money, with proof, so no, I don't have a credible source.



They most certainly do not.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Pringer negged me for the message where I stated Sony was richer and MG/MGS is a religion
> 
> Xbot?
> Anti-Metal Gear?



You should keep rep talk out of here. If you must talk about it either VM/PM each other or blog about it


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't revenge neg, as that is for pussies 

PM/VM regarding this is just weak


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I don't revenge neg, as that is for pussies
> 
> PM/VM regarding this is just weak



In that case, just let it die.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Pringer negged me for the message where I stated Sony was richer and MG/MGS is a religion
> 
> Xbot?
> Anti-Metal Gear?



Neither


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Wait till you get to the post game, there's an assload of them.
> 
> Would you be inclined to agree in the fact that D3 is the best one in the series



Yes I think 3 is the best in the series. Though 1' s characters are still my fav.



Gray Fox said:


> Freija? Yeah, we go way back.
> 
> And Sony isn't doing well? They have more money than Microsoft, so I'd say they're doing pretty well.
> 
> MG/MGS aren't just games, they're a religion



Sony as a whole (not just the gaming division) lost over a billion dollars this past quarter. It was there first lost in 14 years as well.

The gaming division alone lost over 3 billion dollars. If it was not for sony's other divisions the overall company lost would have been much higher. 

Sony is in more trouble than what Microsoft is. Microsoft has there Software(Os, Server OS, Email Server ,etc) backing them up.

Gray fox, just stop with this arguing with the other forum users. Your basically making yourself look bad.


----------



## Id (Feb 21, 2009)

Akira said:


> From November 2005 to January 2008 360 sold 17.7 million.
> 
> From November 2006 (and March 2007 in Europe) to January 2009 PS3 sold 21 million.
> 
> ...



And you have to take into account, that M$ took a huge hit with RROD and its warranty protocol.  It something that has to be factored in.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

or the fact that microsoft could not produce enough consoles for the first 6 to 7 months of it's first year out.  The only reason why Microsoft can blow so much money (xbox 1) is the fact they dominate the PC software side. .

But the debate with gray fox was "sony" as a corporation. Either way, sony is not "fine" especially when you consider they used up all there profits from the Ps2 era and that they are still losing money on each system sold.


We should really not continue this debate.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> or the fact that microsoft could not produce enough consoles for the first 6 to 7 months of it's first year out.  The only reason why Microsoft can blow so much money (xbox 1) is the fact they dominate the PC software side. .
> 
> But the debate with gray fox was "sony" as a corporation. Either way, sony is not "fine" especially when you consider they used up all there profits from the Ps2 era and that they are still losing money on each system sold.
> 
> ...



I agree. Please let this discussion on which barely any of you have any solid info on die.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

M y information comes from the Sales thread and Official reports (finical reports) from the company. 


atm I am beating FF 7 crisis core. I was like at the end of the game for WEEKs and now I finally got time to play it. Sheesh I am behind on so many titles for all my systems


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> M y information comes from the Sales thread and Official reports (finical reports) from the company.


I didn't name names so you should leave it. You don't have to mention it, it makes you seem a little insecure.


> atm I am beating FF 7 crisis core. I was like at the end of the game for WEEKs and now I finally got time to play it. Sheesh I am behind on so many titles for all my systems



The ending of that game is so well executed.

The Sephiroth fight is so awesome


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Funny you should mention Crisis Core, I watched the ending again earlier today.

And yes, the Sephiroth/Genesis fight is amazingly awesome.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I didn't name names so you should leave it. You don't have to mention it, it makes you seem a little insecure.



I see your point, the reason why I mentioned it because I did not provide any links or statements where I got the information from. So I thought it was needed. 



> The ending of that game is so well executed.
> 
> The Sephiroth fight is so awesome



I should be beating it in like 30 mins or so. Sephiroth fight was  and his huge FMV scene with his friends.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I see your point, the reason why I mentioned it because I did not provide any links or statements where I got the information from. So I thought it was needed.
> 
> 
> 
> I should be beating it in like 30 mins or so. Sephiroth fight was not and his huge FMV scene with his friends.



Do you mean Sephiroth fight was *not* awesome?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

lol my bad added another word :0


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> lol my bad added another word :0



Cool. After you finish the game, come back and tell us what your favourite moments of the game were and your general opinion of the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

Was a good game overall. Only thing I did not like about it was the battle system.

I liked it so much just because the references between 7 and this game. I wish more FF's did this, I would not mind something like that with FF 6.



O god zack though at the end. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 He got so shot up 0_0

sucks that the turks did not find them 




The credit's music is soothing as well.  I want to play FF7 now lol.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Was a good game overall. Only thing I did not like about it was the battle system.
> 
> I liked it so much just because the references between 7 and this game. I wish more FF's did this, I would not mind something like that with FF 6.
> 
> ...



Zack He shot up to become my favourite FF7 character after that ending

I got the urge to play FF7 so many times throughout that CC

The CC OST is certainly one of the better game OST's

Also, have you tried a game called _Jeanne D'Arc_?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

I tried it. Its good for what it is. I plan on getting it on the PSN store and play it on the ps3 and PSP.

The CC ost is not bad but some of the remixes could have been better. Overall it was solid thats for sure.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

CC OST


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I tried it. Its good for what it is. I plan on getting it on the PSN store and *play it on the ps3 and PSP*.
> 
> The CC ost is not bad but some of the remixes could have been better. Overall it was solid thats for sure.


I don't think you can play it on the PS3, just the PSP.

It wasn't as deep as _FFT_ or _Disgaea_ but it did certainly have it's own unique charms.


Byakuya said:


> CC OST


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yep, UK resident here.
> 
> *I wait the longest for pretty much everything*


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


>



Oh yeah. I forgot about you silly Aussies.


----------



## Akira (Feb 21, 2009)

This could mean nothing whatsoever, but Fumito Ueda of Team ICO is a confirmed speaker for GDC!



ICO 3 news. Pleeeeaaase


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Akira said:


> This could mean nothing whatsoever, but Fumita Ueda of Team ICO is a confirmed speaker for GDC!
> 
> 
> 
> ICO 3 news. Pleeeeaaase





HEEELLLLSSSSS YEEEEAAAAHHHHH!!!! 



> Here we go. Team ICO legend Fumito Ueda has been confirmed as a GDC speaker.
> 
> *The news is likely to cause many, many people to go fucking nuts, quite frankly.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2009)

*goes fucking nuts*

ICO 3!


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

Bricks have been shat


----------



## Dan (Feb 21, 2009)

ICO?!?!?


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Venom said:


> ICO?!?!?



Do you not know what ICO is?


----------



## Dan (Feb 21, 2009)

I do now!

Wikipedia is your friend.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Venom said:


> I do now!
> 
> Wikipedia is your friend.





Go and buy it and play it and love it and go fucking nuts at the news of Fumito Ueda speaking at GDC

Seriously though, _ICO_ and _Shadow of the Collossus_ are two of the best games ever.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2009)

I have some stuff taking up my money at the moment, but soon enough I'll be hunting down ICO to buy it. I've played SotC with love though.


----------



## Dan (Feb 21, 2009)

Really?

I need a PS2 emulator for my PC.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol i dont know about that Memos


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lol i dont know about that Memos



There is a lot you don't know about. What are you talking about exactly?


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> nevermind



I know you meant about how you don't think _Ico_ and _Shadow of the Collossus_ aren't two of the best games ever but i was asking why.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't think Ico is one of the best game. It's a great game, but not the best.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

I forgot to ask before. When the shinra came and took away genesis, who where they? they reminded me from the movie FF AC (Those weird villains).


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2009)

I believe it was Deepground that took Genesis.

If they ever decide to conclude the world of FF7, I think Genesis/Sephiroth in some form will be the final villian.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

deepground?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2009)

They are the villians of Dirge of Cerberus, and former group within Shinra.

Genesis appears at the end of the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

ooo I did not play DoC.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I believe it was Deepground that took Genesis.
> 
> If they ever decide to conclude the world of FF7, I think Genesis/Sephiroth in some form will be the final villian.



Conclude FF7? There's been like tons of games and animes and shit. It STILL has potential to go on?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Conclude FF7? There's been like tons of games and animes and shit. It STILL has potential to go on?



Yeah it does.  

Alot still hasn't been tied up yet, hopefully if there ever is a FF7-2, they will tie up all the loose ends, but it will most likely also start more. :sweat

Best way to tie it up, we will make it in the future, Old Cloud is on his last mission to finally destroy Sephiroth for good, it's his last mission for the planet. Genesis though is just Sephiroth's doppleganger who just was put under hypnotic suggestion that Sephiroth was in control of his body, and Sephiroth was never back. After he beats Genesis, Cloud commits suicide at Aerith's grave by stabbing himself with his sword, roll credits.

After the credits, it turns out Cloud didn't kill himself, and Sephiroth comes out, it turns out he never died in the first place, and they have a long talk, then Sephiroth dies of old age, his dieing takes 20 minutes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 22, 2009)

IF I ONLY KNEW JAPANESE I WOULD APPLY FOR THIS JOB

Manga Battledome Wikipedia



O well, they have the desktop support job position in CA still open.


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2009)

The world of FF7 just got extended at the end of _Dirge of Cerberus_.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Genesis was "released" from wherever he was.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 22, 2009)

Released? He was never imprisoned... Zack beat him to a pulp and then just left him under a tree while he went to Midgar.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Yeah it does.
> 
> Alot still hasn't been tied up yet, hopefully if there ever is a FF7-2, they will tie up all the loose ends, but it will most likely also start more. :sweat
> 
> ...


----------



## Stalin (Feb 22, 2009)

Cloud should get over aeris already.


----------



## Agitation (Feb 22, 2009)

He pretty much accepted what happened at the end of AC.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 22, 2009)

English guide for the Yakuza 3 demo. 



I want this &@£$! game SEGA!


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2009)

You would only catch that if you played MGS4.


----------



## Even (Feb 23, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Released? He was never imprisoned... Zack beat him to a pulp and then just left him under a tree while he went to Midgar.



and then the Deepground guys came and took him aboard a chopper


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 23, 2009)

Fallout3 is fuckin' epic. 


*Spoiler*: _for story ish_ 



i dunno how far i've gotten but i just met my dad and gone to Revet city. after gaining Flamer and combut Shotgun the game has gotte little less tense for me. i play it in Normal difficulty and it hasnt been easy cake for me. i cant imagine how people play it on very hard difficulty level.

i'm trying to find that so called friendly dog and make him my follower, but i cant find him at all. i better refer to walkthrough.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Yeah it does.
> 
> Alot still hasn't been tied up yet, hopefully if there ever is a FF7-2, they will tie up all the loose ends, but it will most likely also start more. :sweat
> 
> ...





Speaking of FFVII on a PS3, my homie from Japan Video Games put one aside for me when they come in.  I like to think of it as a promotion present from work.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spoiler tags are fun


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 23, 2009)

what was the point of spoiler tag?


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> what was the point of spoiler tag?



What do you mean? Your post had a story spoiler from a point I haven't gotten to yet.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> what was the point of *spoiler* tag?



Do you not know what a spoiler is?


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Do you not know what a spoiler is?



I think he knows what a spoiler is. He is simply asking what about his post was spoilerish.

**


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think he knows what a spoiler is. He is simply asking what about his post was spoilerish.
> 
> **



If that is the case, it's really only a minor spoiler.

Spoilers bother the hell out of me though, like how someone told me how 


*Spoiler*: _Death Note spoiler_ 




Light dies in Death note by being killed by Ryuk, I felt really depressed that the ending was ruined for me, still will finish the series though.




**


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> If that is the case, it's really only a minor spoiler.
> 
> **



You're right, lucky that minor spoilers don't count as spoilers for me

/sarcasm 

edit: Damn, _Death Note_ really got spoiled for you That was probably the most pivotal moment in the series
**


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You're right, lucky that minor spoilers don't count as spoilers for me
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> ...



At least I don't know why or how, so not a total loss.

**


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> At least I don't know why or how, so not a total loss.
> 
> **



How far are you so far?

...erm...PS3 are great.

/on-topic
**


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Well....i'll leave you to watch it from now on. Anything else would ruin it.
> 
> I still don't have SF4 actually. I will be getting it real soon though. What about you?



Not yet, but I will be picking it up soon, I was surprised at all the new console only characters.

My girl Cammy was added to.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> spoiler tags are fun


 
r u currently playing this game too?


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Not yet, but I will be picking it up soon, I was surprised at all the new console only characters.
> 
> My girl Cammy was added to.


They kept all the necessary characters IMO. I'm glad they kept out the chaff, mostly from Alpha.

I hate Cammy. She is so annoying to fight against.


Mat?icha said:


> r u currently playing this game too?


Yeah, I am. I have only gotten as far as Galaxy Radio though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

What is annoying about her? Most of her moves are unsafe. 

You sure your not thinking Chun-Li. :S

Now that is a bitch to hate.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, I am. I have only gotten as far as Galaxy Radio though.


 

excellent dude. you're not far behind me, few more objectives and you're there.
i spent the whole day on just exploring wasteland, i simply ignored my main quest. 
little tip wouldn hurt, go explore north part of the map, you will find some really nice weapons, they will make it a lot easier for you against fucking/annoying radrats, raddogs ( i hope you have already encountered them, so wont be spoiler for you). 
also if you like, use one of the walkthroughs, otherwise you u're gonna miss out a lot of stuff.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What is annoying about her? Most of her moves are unsafe.
> 
> You sure your not thinking Chun-Li. :S
> 
> Now that is a bitch to hate.


I don't mind Chun-Li too much. Cammy is just much more random and she jumps all over the place to a degree where I don't know just where she will hit.


Mat?icha said:


> excellent dude. you're not far behind me, few more objectives and you're there.
> i spent the whole day on just exploring wasteland, i simply ignored my main quest.
> little tip wouldn hurt, go explore north part of the map, you will find some really nice weapons, they will make it a lot easier for you against fucking/annoying radrats, raddogs ( i hope you have already encountered them, so wont be spoiler for you).
> also if you like, use one of the walkthroughs, otherwise you u're gonna miss out a lot of stuff.



I have a Minigun and the Fatboy at this point so I am pretty much set I have heard about the strange goings on in the north though. I'll go there pretty soon. I find the fire ants to be the most annoying things i've met yet


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Did you blow up the Megaton city or not? 

I did.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Did you blow up the Megaton city or not?
> 
> I did.



I found it quite difficult to be bad. Before I played the game I had decided to be an asshole and mess with everyone but once I actually started, I coudn't help but be good


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Actually after Megaton, I became completly good, only because


*Spoiler*: _Tiney Tiny spoiler_ 




bounty hunters started coming after me.


----------



## Akira (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Actually after Megaton, I became completly good, only because
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tiney Tiny spoiler_
> ...



I think they will anyway as you become more well known in the game world, whether you're good or bad doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Actually after Megaton, I became completly good, only because
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tiney Tiny spoiler_
> ...



 Did they randomly come after you as you roamed the wasteland?

BTW, that's not really a spoiler as it does not spoil any vital story elements.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

It seemed to be certain spots in the game, everytime I went there they would come out and kill me.


----------



## blkout18 (Feb 23, 2009)

*What do you think about the Playstation3 Exclusives?*

Here it is what i think:

Link removed

We already have seen what a PS3 exclusive can do: Heavenly Sword, Uncharted Drake's Fortune, Metal Gear Solid 4 and now Killzone 2. Great times are coming


----------



## Athrum (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah i made a very good character and the Talon mercenaries would pop randomly in the wasteland.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd like to find a game that interests me for more than a single playthrough in terms of exclusives.

The only PS3 games to do that for me for Street Fighter IV, Devil May Cry 4, MGS4, and Ninja Gaiden Sigma. Only two of those are exclusive.

I must admit I like the exclusives on the PS3 more than the 360, but that also has good ones.

This topic can easily become a console wars topic, so tread softly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

blkout18 said:


> Here it is what i think:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> We already have seen what a PS3 exclusive can do: Heavenly Sword, Uncharted Drake's Fortune, Metal Gear Solid 4 and now Killzone 2. Great times are coming



Pretty good, you forgot Naruto UNS though. 

Nice including Versus though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Pretty good, you forgot Naruto UNS though.
> 
> Nice including Versus though.



Troll


----------



## Zetta (Feb 23, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'd like to find a game that interests me for more than a single playthrough in terms of exclusives.
> 
> The only PS3 games to do that for me for Street Fighter IV, Devil May Cry 4, MGS4, and Ninja Gaiden Sigma. Only two of those are exclusive.
> 
> ...



Both have a good selection of exclusives. PS3 needs to up their game on the RPG department. Sony has always prided itself on it's RPG selection but 360 is beating it in that department.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 23, 2009)

The good thing about Xbox exclusives is that a lot of them are on Windows, with cheaper and superior versions if you have the appropriate hardware. 

Speaking of PS3 exclusives though, I got Valkyria Chronicles about a week ago. I wanted to play it badly before but it's still in it's sealed plastic now.. I've lost next to all motivation to game recently (meaning, like a week or two), I think Killzone 2 will be the one to get me glued to the screen.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

erictheking said:


> The good thing about Xbox exclusives is that a lot of them are on Windows, with cheaper and superior versions if you have the appropriate hardware.
> 
> Speaking of PS3 exclusives though, I got Valkyria Chronicles about a week ago. I wanted to play it badly before but it's still in it's sealed plastic now.. I've lost next to all motivation to game recently (meaning, like a week or two), I think Killzone 2 will be the one to get me glued to the screen.



The closer I get to play _Killzone 2_, the less interested I become in SF4

I think that _KZ2_ is going to eat up a lot of my time.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 23, 2009)

I reckon the multiplayer will be good enough, I just hope it's stable to match otherwise the experience can be very off-putting. Thing is I'm actually still using the system quite a lot, but as a media/BD player instead. It's a good machine that fits very comfortably into a home theatre setup, features and design wise.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Troll


lol?

I don't care about XIII anymore because of the frame rate problems I saw. 

Versus is where it is at now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> lol?
> 
> I don't care about XIII anymore because of the frame rate problems I saw.
> 
> Versus is where it is at now.



uh ohh nomrua fan located





also you never liked FF 13 above versus anyways. To say you "saw" glitches means you are really looking for an error in the game so you can have a logical reason(even though its a poor one) to dislike it.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> uh ohh noruma fan located



You meant Nomura fan*boy*, but okay


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry, I can't get over how they could show framerate problems in such a important trailer. :/

Everyone should learn a lesson from MGS4, big offenders of frame rate being Mass Effect, Lost Odyssey, Gears of War, and now FFXIII(Hopefully only the 360 version will have this problem).


----------



## Akira (Feb 23, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> uh ohh nomrua fan located
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He hasn't said he's seen glitches, just that there were framerate drops which I saw as well.


But to be honest Xehanort, if they are present in XIII it really doesn't bode well for Versus either.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Well they have different teams working on each game so....

We will have to wait and see some gameplay footage of Versus, hopefully it won't suffer the same problem due to using the same engine, I will just have to keep faith in Nomura.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2009)

The game is not even launching for another YEAR and your judging frame rate drops now? Did you do this for any other title before? I hope you have because go play the FF 12 demo from DQ8 and there were frame rate drops there to. also there not even noticeable. You really have to be looking for them for it to happen and again it was a VIDEO, hell I saw frame rate drops in almost every game I ever played unless it was locked 30 FPS.

Plus nomura (most of that team ) is also on FF 13 which is why you have not seen much of versus yet.

also it's really not the system's fault. IF you would look into the situation more you would realize its a PROGRAMMING issue not a console issue.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Ssj3, calm down dood.

I'm still buying FFXIII, it has great design, I just for now look forward to Versus even more.


----------



## Akira (Feb 23, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The game is not even launching for another YEAR and your judging frame rate drops now? Did you do this for any other title before? I hope you have because go play the FF 12 demo from DQ8 and there were frame rate drops there to. also there not even noticeable. You really have to be looking for them for it to happen and again it was a VIDEO, hell I saw frame rate drops in almost every game I ever played unless it was locked 30 FPS.
> 
> Plus nomura (most of that team ) is also on FF 13 which is why you have not seen much of versus yet.
> 
> also it's really not the system's fault. IF you would look into the situation more you would realize its a PROGRAMMING issue not a console issue.



Considering the hype Squenix has been trying to build and the sheer amount of time they've spent working on the game, I was a little dissapointed that framerate drops were present in the grand gameplay revealing trailer, is that wrong?


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 23, 2009)

Bah, if anything turned me off in that trailer, it'd be those character designs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Akira said:


> Considering the hype Squenix has been trying to build and the sheer amount of time they've spent working on the game, I was a little dissapointed that framerate drops were present in the grand gameplay revealing trailer, is that wrong?


This. 

Is how I feel.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Sorry, I can't get over how they could show framerate problems in such a important trailer. :/
> 
> Everyone should learn a lesson from MGS4, big offenders of frame rate being Mass Effect*Amazing game*, Lost Odyssey*Amazing game*, Gears of War*Decent to me, amazing to alot*, and now FFXIII(Hopefully only the 360 version will have this problem).



So framerate don't mean shit. I never understand why this effects people much, it just never does for me. I wish i can see why but to me it's a silly thing to complain about if the game is amazing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

They are good games, and I only accept their framerate drops because that was early this gen, but from then on, I won't be tolerating it anymore.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 23, 2009)

The footage shown in this trailer is blah blah blah and does in no way represent the final product.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> They are good games, and I only accept their framerate drops because that was early this gen, but from then on, I won't be tolerating it anymore.



Lol so if it's an amazing game like the ones you mentioned, and even your precious nomura's work is the same but is still an amazing game you won't tolerate the game simply cause of a few framerate problems which really don't effect GAMEPLAY at all? LOL


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Nope, if I was a reviewer of the game, it would lose points because of it.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 23, 2009)

If framerate loss doesn't bother you or is hardly noticable, there's no problem. I had to rewatch the trailer to find every framerate loss. Honestly, I doubt you'll noticed it in the heat of the moment.

Still, I also doubt SE is gonna leave a framerate problem in if they get complaints.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Nope, if I was a reviewer of the game, it would lose points because of it.



Unless something effects gameplay where would i take point off? Graphics? They have to ruin cinema's completely to actually effect that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

I noticed the first time I watched, it was on my tv. 

It's almost throughout the entire gameplay sequence.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I noticed the first time I watched, it was on my tv.
> 
> It's almost throughout the entire gameplay sequence.



SE can't help it if your TV is BALLS


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Zetta said:


> SE can't help it if your TV is BALLS



 my tv is awesome.


----------



## Id (Feb 23, 2009)

SONY CELL AND 360 CPU ARE EQUALS


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2009)

NO FUCKING WAY! You mean that's why the graphics are almost Identical on both MY SYSTEMS? HOW!? NO!? FANBOYS WILL DIE OVER THIS!


----------



## Dan (Feb 23, 2009)

Can't wait to see Killzone 2 played on the 360.


----------



## Id (Feb 23, 2009)

Venom said:


> Can't wait to see Killzone 2 played on the 360.





Cant wait, for Uncharted 2 to be played on 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2009)

Venom said:


> Can't wait to see Killzone 2 played on the 360.



We'll never know that one, but gears of war despite having meh design *Killzone is similar in this one* has pretty amazing raw graphics. Either way there almost alike in terms of graphics, it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 23, 2009)

IBM guy in praising both of his products shocker.



Id said:


> SONY CELL AND 360 CPU ARE EQUALS


Gamingfront are amateurish, and quite annoying because of it. They were the ones with the 'super secret PS4 plan leaks that's actually on a public Japanese website' weren't they..

This is the only quote used in there:



> When asked, 'which one was the more effective or powerful,' he gave this reply;
> 
> "I think they are fairly equal.  The interesting thing is that the PowerPC that's common in both is used in completely different ways.  If you look at the CPU chip for the 360 and PS3, and the programming models and architecture, they came up with completely different solutions.  And yet they use this same common core."


..and they're trying to extrapolate it to some industry-shaking announcement.


----------



## Id (Feb 24, 2009)

erictheking said:


> IBM guy in praising both of his products shocker.
> 
> 
> Gamingfront are amateurish, and quite annoying because of it. They were the ones with the 'super secret PS4 plan leaks that's actually on a public Japanese website' weren't they..
> ...



Damn you

I am here to bring war of flames.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 24, 2009)

You wouldn't get a proper flame-war here, you need to take this to a dedicated gaming forum where there are ironically more ignorants than anywhere else. ;/


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2009)

We will have to wait and see if Xbox 360 gets something as great as MGS4 now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 24, 2009)

^ You might have to wait forever for that.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 24, 2009)

They arn't as equal as you'd think but you'd need to hook both of them up on the same tv with a dual image blah blah blah.

Practically speaking, unless you did that, it's impossible to see the difference.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 24, 2009)

MGS4 wasn't that good, I don't see why you people keep it in such high esteem here. It was good and definitely better than MGS3 but it's far from being the best PS3 game. And there are plenty better games on 360 too.

Seriously, it's like 8/10 material. Not nearly enough gameplay, story wasn't very good and although it did a somewhat decent job at tying all the loose ends (though it was funny how anything and everything could be explained with nanomachines) as a standalone story it blew hard. Not to mention some of the scenes in the game were some of the worst, lamest and most cliche shit I have ever seen in a video game. MERRYL AND JOHNNY SHOOTING SCENE ANYONE? The game had lots of good points too of course but it's far from the HOLY GRACE OF GAMING some people make it out to be. It was a good game (or a movie), no more.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 24, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> MGS4 wasn't that good, I don't see why you people keep it in such high esteem here. It was good and definitely better than MGS3 but it's far from being the best PS3 game. And there are plenty better games on 360 too.



First of all, it isn't better than 3, at least not in my opinion. And secondly, no 360 game TOUCHES MGS4, and that's a fact.



> Seriously, it's like 8/10 material. Not nearly enough gameplay, story wasn't very good and although it did a somewhat decent job at tying all the loose ends (though it was funny how anything and everything could be explained with nanomachines) as a standalone story it blew hard. Not to mention some of the scenes in the game were some of the worst, lamest and most cliche shit I have ever seen in a video game. MERRYL AND JOHNNY SHOOTING SCENE ANYONE? The game had lots of good points too of course but it's far from the HOLY GRACE OF GAMING some people make it out to be. It was a good game (or a movie), no more.



Of course the story sucks as a _standalone_ game. That's why it's called a _sequel_. Do I need to put the basics of sequels down for you, or are you of the opinion that every sequel should be like RE4 is to the RE franchise?

I'll admit, those scenes were cheezy, as hell actually, but it was enjoyable to watch.

It's definitely not the holy grace of gaming, but it does something NO OTHER GAME THIS GEN HAS DONE, and that is provide a good story. Any other game is shoot shoot shoot kill kill kill


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 24, 2009)

Your nick and avatar tell me more than a thousand fanfictions. 

Okay, joking aside...



> First of all, it isn't better than 3, at least not in my opinion. And secondly, no 360 game TOUCHES MGS4, and that's a fact.


Well, as to which is better, that's completely subjective. I didn't enjoy MGS3 too much because the gameplay didn't work that well in the jungle setting for me plus the camo system sucked, hated going through menus all the time to change my camo. It was also short as hell (took like 9 hours to beat) and the story only got interesting in the last third of the game. It had some neat boss fights though.



> Of course the story sucks as a standalone game. That's why it's called a sequel. Do I need to put the basics of sequels down for you, or are you of the opinion that every sequel should be like RE4 is to the RE franchise?


There's no need to get all smartass on me. Of course I know what a sequel is. That still doesn't make the story any better. The thing is that this story was never planned beforehand, Kojima wanted to stop working on MGS series long before MGS4 and he's just improvising with the story so he could bring it to an end. Like I said, it does tie the loose ends which is cool for fans but I don't see any other redeeming factors about the story. It doesn't even do a very good job since the story is borderline laughable on the ridiculousness level. And sequels can be enjoyable and understandable without having seen the prequels and MGS4 is neither. It would be one random mindfuck because it's close to being that even having played earlier games. Did I mention nanomachines? Well, nanomachines. I'm not even sure what you mean with the RE comment.



> I'll admit, those scenes were cheezy, as hell actually, but it was enjoyable to watch.


That scene wasn't enjoyable at all for me because it was just so embarrassing. But admittedly I really liked most of MGS4's scenes, it's a very well directed game with entertaining cutscenes. It's actually really impressive for a game. And don't get me wrong, I said MGs4 is a good game and 8/10 is a great rating. There are lots of good things about MGS4. Gameplay is brilliant but there just isn't much of it. And chapter 3 (the one where you track the guy in the city) had so much wasted potential and could have been so much cooler.



> It's definitely not the holy grace of gaming, but it does something NO OTHER GAME THIS GEN HAS DONE, and that is provide a good story. Any other game is shoot shoot shoot kill kill kill


There are other PS3 games with good and enjoyable stories. Try Valkyria Chronicles for example, there's a well written story about war with lots of human emotion attached to it. The story isn't the most original one but the direction is brilliant and it has some fantastic moments. I probably even preferred Uncharted's story to MGS4's. It doesn't really do anything else than try to be an enjoyable B movie-esque adventure game and it does that very well. Great direction, great voice acting, entertaining story. MGS4's story had its few strong points but I would rather praise the presentation than the story itself.


----------



## Id (Feb 24, 2009)

Cannon Fact, MGS 4 kicks ass. Anyone who disagrees gets a neg.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 24, 2009)

I own both 

Valkyria Chronicles is my favorite PS3 game so far


----------



## Memos (Feb 24, 2009)

MGS4 is certainly one of the best games of the current gen and IMO is a masterpiece.

I still have to get Valkyria Chronicles I have heard such great things about it and I enjoyed the demo quite a bit.


----------



## Id (Feb 24, 2009)

* ps3 and 360 power equal explained*
Dungstorm














:rofl


----------



## Zetta (Feb 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> MGS4 is certainly one of the best games of the current gen and IMO is a masterpiece.
> 
> I still have to get Valkyria Chronicles I have heard such great things about it and I enjoyed the demo quite a bit.



There really is no reason you shouldn't get VC. I've spent hours trying to find a bad thing about it and the only thing I can come up with is the book cutscenes might annoy people in second playthroughs. Then I found out you can skip all cutscenes except the chapter final in new game+. 



Id said:


> * ps3 and 360 power equal explained*
> mikegoodboy2009
> 
> 
> ...


I like analogy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2009)

So a Xbox 360 is a Bison, and a PS3 is a 2 tigers? 

I guess we know who wns. 

For now I will say MGS4 is the best of this gen, XIII or Versus could beat it though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2009)

^Please if DOC2 was made you'd say it's the best game ever cause of the shitty design


----------



## Zetta (Feb 24, 2009)

For me; Valkyria Chronicles will always beat MGS4 as top game of that year.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2009)

Valk was amazing. Probably one of the best 2008 games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Please if DOC2 was made you'd say it's the best game ever cause of the shitty design


I said DoC was the best game ever? I'm confused. :S


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2009)

It was a joke...Since you like namura's work so much and all.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2009)

I know, I like his work of coarse, he just is taken for granted by everyone else, so I'm the only one who acknowledges him. 

While people like Oda and Takehiko Inoue are worshipped as gods, artist like Nomura don't get enough credit.

Anyways he is my preference, but not ultimately what decides if a FF is bad or not.


----------



## Id (Feb 24, 2009)

*Kotaku God of War 3 Developers Got A Little Help From Their Friends*



That?s what I like to hear, developers sharing their resources to help out on said game.

Resistance 2, thanks GG, Insomiac, and Naughty Dog for their collaborations.



crazymtf said:


> We'll never know that one, but gears of war despite having meh design *Killzone is similar in this one* has pretty amazing raw graphics. Either way there almost alike in terms of graphics, it's pretty obvious.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTvYPiEi4eU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2009)

KZ2 does have a more realistic effect.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2009)

RE5 will have the most realistic cut-scenes this generation. Just because of the technology they are using. If anyone decided to read the articles posted in the RE5 thread.

also for the gears vs killzone 2 head to head.

First the killzone 2 is a platform that only works on PS3 where as the UE3 engine is multi platform made which does have an effect.

but the character models for gears looks amazing.


though honestly I prefer what capcom did with RE5 than gears or killzone *shrugs*


----------



## Id (Feb 25, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> RE5 will have the most realistic cut-scenes this generation. Just because of the technology they are using. If anyone decided to read the articles posted in the RE5 thread.
> 
> also for the gears vs killzone 2 head to head.
> 
> ...


RE has always looked gorgeous. I really like the detail the character model carry, it rivals MGS4. But for sure, their choice of palet offering a wide variety color. Something that Gears2, MGS4, and KZ2 lack. But the drawback is that the world is not vary interactive. Its vary stale and static. Where KZ2 attempts to immerse the player, from numerous light sources, volumetric shaders, particle effects etc...  


As for cinematic moments, for me to this day Heavenly Sword. 

Any how can you link me to the article? RE5 thread just went through a flame war, and spam attack.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't like the look of RE5 on the demo, they looked very strange.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 25, 2009)

i havnt been this happy in few weeks. i finally solved the issue my PS3 had, it seems electricity is lower than it's supposed to be, that's why in my new place it used to turn itself off. yesterday i bought regualtor and played 6 hours non-stop.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2009)

Glad you got that fixed. 

Just finished Death Note, was pretty good, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Near owned Light.  Was cheering for Light up until he killed the girl he promised to be his goddess, then I felt he had fallen off his path.




Anyone else picking up X Edge?


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 25, 2009)

thanx man, i was miserable. 
i'm thinking of buying MGS4 again, hope this time i'll get working one.


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Zetta said:


> There really is no reason you shouldn't get VC. I've spent hours trying to find a bad thing about it and the only thing I can come up with is the book cutscenes might annoy people in second playthroughs. Then I found out you can skip all cutscenes except the chapter final in new game+.


I will certainly be getting it pretty soon along with L4D, RE5, SF4 and KZ2.


crazymtf said:


> ^Please if DOC2 was made you'd say it's the best game ever cause of the shitty design




re:Nomura: *points to The Bouncer*


Mat?icha said:


> thanx man, i was miserable.
> i'm thinking of buying MGS4 again, hope this time i'll get working one.



That's great to hear. Enjoy MGS4


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2009)

I still need to buy the Bouncer.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2009)

Id said:


> *Kotaku God of War 3 Developers Got A Little Help From Their Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well killzone has the edge they still aren't worlds apart. Both look amazing for raw power but besides that i don't love either's design and agree with SS3, RE5 Design >>> Both.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2009)

I say the cinematics are the most realistic because RE5 is the first  game to use virtual world camera (only 4 in the whole world). Meaning every movement is an actual humans actions (lip movement, etc) and not pre rendered. 

 I will go and get the link and then edit my post and put it in.


*EDIT*


----------



## Id (Feb 25, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I say the cinematics are the most realistic because RE5 is the first  game to use virtual world camera (only 4 in the whole world). Meaning every movement is an actual humans actions (lip movement, etc) and not pre rendered.
> 
> I will go and get the link and then edit my post and put it in.
> 
> ...



From what I get, its real advantage is that it cuts production time. I am looking forward to the end result. I still droll over Heavenly Swords cinematic, and how the characters express themselves.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2009)

Ya that is nice but when we talk about realism actual actor movements + speech > computer rendered. Which was one of the main points of using that technology.


----------



## Id (Feb 25, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya that is nice but when we talk about realism actual actor movements + speech > computer rendered. Which was one of the main points of using that technology.



All that is in efforts to produce the end result, which is what I look forward too. Um I have played the RE5 demo, I have watched every trailer and vid. Yet from what I have seen so far, I still favor Heavenly Swords cinematic?s.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2009)

true I was just pointing out the differences in "realism"


----------



## Id (Feb 25, 2009)

I am not hyped about RE5. I still own the original one, and one of the reasons why I bought a Dreamcast (2D FIGHTERS!!!!) was for Code Veronica. But Resident Evil is becoming a boring game for me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 25, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I know, I like his work of coarse, he just is taken for granted by everyone else, so I'm the only one who acknowledges him.
> 
> While people like Oda and Takehiko Inoue are worshipped as gods, artist like Nomura don't get enough credit.
> 
> Anyways he is my preference, but not ultimately what decides if a FF is bad or not.



Nomura gets enough credit for making the characters in VII, VIII, and X, games where I wasn't fond of most of the other characters outside of Vincent, Cid, Auron, and arguably Irvine, who was probably the most decent character from VIII.

What else has he done that truly warrants praise outside of the designs for Parasite Eve? Saying anything related to Kingdom Hearts nulls all opinions of merit outside of the first game.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 25, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I say the cinematics are the most realistic because RE5 is the first  game to use virtual world camera (only 4 in the whole world). Meaning every movement is an actual humans actions (lip movement, etc) and not pre rendered.
> 
> I will go and get the link and then edit my post and put it in.
> 
> ...



Any indication that the content in the cinematics won't be complete poo-poo like all the other games?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 25, 2009)

Yay, too bad the controls suck ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2009)

Got killzona 2 today. Haven't played it yet tho.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Got killzona 2 today. Haven't played it yet tho.



I hate you sometimes...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not even remotely excited about Resident Evil 5, and I reckon Heavenly Sword will still hold up very well against it re: cinematics.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not going to buy RE5. I'm not really a fan of the franchise and I didn't like the demo.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 26, 2009)

I liked it on the PS1, but it's transformed since then into an apparently inferior version of your bog-standard third person shooter.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2009)

Insomniac and Naughty Dog helping out God of War III developers?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 26, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Insomniac and Naughty Dog helping out God of War III developers?



I would consider this a bad thing. But we'll see.


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I would consider this a bad thing. But we'll see.


Why      ?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 26, 2009)

The GOW team have shown they can make excellent games. I'd rather not have other teams interfering with genius.


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

It seems to be only about tips and knowledge, not sharing productive resources.


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> The GOW team have shown they can make excellent games. I'd rather not have other teams interfering with genius.



They are only sharing technical information as to get the best performance out of the PS3 and nothing to do with the gameplay, storyline, artstyle and such.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Then why don't they cooperate with God Kojima?


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Then why don't they cooperate with God Kojima?



Because Kojima doesn't need them and they don't deserve Kojima.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

You make a strong point there


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 26, 2009)

Naughty Dog / Guerilla Games > Kojima Productions. Dies ist eine facht.


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Naughty Dog / Guerilla Games > Kojima Productions. *Dies ist eine facht.*


Das ist ein Fakt. That's a fact.

In that sense, get your facts straight.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 26, 2009)

Das = that, dies = this, surely. I'm always right when it comes to these things.


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Das = that, dies = this, surely. I'm always right when it comes to these things.


Except you also say "that's a fact" in English. Same with German.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 26, 2009)

Surely both are grammatically correct...


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Naughty Dog / Guerilla Games > Kojima Productions. Dies ist eine facht.



K Pro >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything


----------



## Zetta (Feb 26, 2009)

Meh, I don't trust Naughty and Insomniac enough not to fuck up GoW3...


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Meh, I don't trust Naughty and Insomniac enough not to fuck up GoW3...



Fuck it up how?


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2009)

Give shit ideas :ho


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> K Pro >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything



Nintendo EAD>>K Pro


----------



## Zetta (Feb 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Fuck it up how?



You think GoW3 is unfuck-up-able?


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2009)

Kratos can not be fucked  he's celibate


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You think GoW3 is unfuck-up-able?



They will be sharing knowledge on the tech of the PS3. They will not create some dev super-team to make a game that contains lombaxes and Kratos searching for Atlantis.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Vault said:


> Kratos can not be fucked  he's celibate



And bald.

Who fucks with bald people? NOBODY, that's who.

Agent 47, Kratos, Hammer...nobody fucks with them


----------



## Dan (Feb 26, 2009)

I've never played a GOW game so I'm not hyped whats so ever.

Maybe that will change after I see more videos and stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Insomniac and Naughty Dog helping out God of War III developers?



Great, two excellent developers


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Naughty Dog, not so much Insomniac.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

Naughty Dog is a sure-fire hit machine. They don't *do* bad. 

Insomniac used to have a similiar reputation, but Resistance 2 has raised some doubts in my mind about them. I'm hoping they make up for it big time with the next R&C game.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2009)

Shit resistance is the one series i love em for. Spyro blew, ratchet and clank are ok, resistance is there best series.


----------



## Dan (Feb 26, 2009)

I love Spyro, never diss the dragon


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Shit resistance is the one series i love em for. Spyro blew, ratchet and clank are ok, resistance is there best series.



At the moment _Resistance_ is their best series but the _R2_ SP was a cut below the _R1_ SP. It simply felt rushed. they could have done so much mroe with that game if they had at least 6 more months.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Venom said:


> I love Spyro, never diss the dragon



Don't mind him. He has no respect for older games, so he constantly, maybe unknowingly (?) bashes awesome games.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Shit resistance is the one series i love em for. Spyro blew, ratchet and clank are ok, resistance is there best series.



Resistance *would* have been their best series if R2 was able to deliver on what I felt it promised. It has its spots of brilliance, no doubt (the co-op online mode is just concentrated win)... and then there's everything else (Easy SP bosses, crummy AI, inconsistencies in the graphics, competitive mode feeling empty and weird, etc.). It was still a great game, but not up to Insomniac's usual level of charm and polish.

And apologize to Spyro, Ratchet and Clank. Now.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2009)

Venom said:


> I love Spyro, never diss the dragon



Lol first was good. But after that they went down. Crash/Mario were more fun IMO. 



Gray Fox said:


> Don't mind him. He has no respect for older games, so he constantly, maybe unknowingly (?) bashes awesome games.



Bitch please i just don't like one clunky ass series called RE. 



Cyckness said:


> Resistance *would* have been their best series if R2 was able to deliver on what I felt it promised. It has its spots of brilliance, no doubt (the co-op online mode is just concentrated win)... and then there's everything else (Easy SP bosses, crummy AI, inconsistencies in the graphics, competitive mode feeling empty and weird, etc.). It was still a great game, but not up to Insomniac's usual level of charm and polish.
> 
> And apologize to Spyro, Ratchet and Clank. Now.



True in all i felt Resistance 1 was better, but two had a great co-op mode, better online, and a better pace to the single player just not as good story. 

And I enjoyed first spyro as i said but after that meh. Ratchet and clank 1-2 were good, 3 was meh, deadlock sucked, new one kicked ass.


----------



## Dan (Feb 26, 2009)

I only played the first spyro, but man. I played the hell out of that game.

Probably my favorite on PS1 after MGS1.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2009)

1 was good, but if you played the rest You'd see why the rest of the series blew. So change my statement to Spyro 1 was good, rest sucked


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Bitch please i just don't like one clunky ass series called RE.



What's next, MGS not to be the greatest game ever created and is actually shit?


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> 1 was good, but if you played the rest You'd see why the rest of the series blew. So change my statement to Spyro 1 was good, rest sucked



I agree. I enjoyed playing the demo for Spyro 1 more than any of the other full Spyro games i've ever played.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

*Keep in mind that many of the Spyro games had nothing to do with Insomniac.* 

I think 1 to 3 were Insomniac games. All other Spryo's were made by different devs and word on the street is that they are crap. 



> What's next, MGS not to be the greatest game ever created and is actually shit?



Ahem... best game ever is Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

OoT is plausible, but no where near the first MGS 

You might get negged for this


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> OoT is plausible, but no where near the first MGS



I know this is technically a Sony thread and I see the Ninja avi and all, but seriously... OoT is better then MGS1. I'll give it second best game ever because it holds a special place in my heart, but nothing beats Nintendo's finest.



> You might get negged for this



I have to speak the truth. Let the negs come.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

IT'S NOT THE FUCKING TRUTH

MY OPINION IS CANON

KOJIMA IS GOD

GOOD NIGHT


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

Well played, sir.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> And apologize to Spyro, Ratchet and Clank. Now.



I think both sucked 

So did Jak and Crash in my eyes.

Sparkster/Dynamite Headdy>>Whatever shit you throw against either.


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I know this is technically a Sony thread and I see the Ninja avi and all, but seriously... OoT is better then MGS1. I'll give it second best game ever because it holds a special place in my heart, but nothing beats Nintendo's finest.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to speak the truth. Let the negs come.



Nintendo's finest? you mean _A Link to the Past_? OoT isn't even the best Zelda game let alone the best game ever.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Nintendo's finest? you mean _A Link to the Past_?



No, I mean Oot. 



> OoT isn't even the best Zelda game let alone the best game ever.



Yeah, that's usually what people who are wrong say.


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> No, I mean Oot.


Yeah, that's usually what people who are wrong say.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, that's usually what people who are wrong say.



LttP had a pink haired Link.

Inferior.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

Well played, Kusu. Actual joke was so-so, but nice effort anyway. 

Anyway, since all this talk about best game ever is going on I may as well post my Top 10 and see what ya'll think. 

1) Legend of Zelda: OoT 
2). MGS1 
3). MGS3 
4). Metroid Prime 
5). Super Mario Bros. 3 
6). Castlevania: SOTN 
7). Super Mario Galaxy 
8). BioShock
9). Shadow of the Colosuss 
10). LittleBigPlanet


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Seriously though, these are all opinions and we all know it. My favourite game ever is FF7. MGS and Shadow of the Colossus are just behind that.

---

edit: ^nice list


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Well played, Kusu. Actual joke was so-so, but nice effort anyway.
> 
> Anyway, since all this talk about best game ever is going on I may as well post my Top 10 and see what ya'll think.
> 
> ...



Number 6 strike me the most, for some odd reason


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

This is the canon list of best games ever made

1. MGS
2. MG2
3. MGS3
4. RE2
5. MGS4
6. Onimusha 2
7. RE CVX
8. Onimusha 
9. Onimusha 3
10. MGS2

And seriously, who plays Castlevania? Some shit Konami shit out there :S


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> This is the canon list of best games ever made
> 
> 1. MGS
> 2. MG2
> ...



Coupled with your "vagina" comments from the other thread, you have serious issues


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey wait

you don't like vaginas? 

Besides, the list is canon and unchangable


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> This is the canon list of best games ever made
> 
> 1. MGS
> 2. MG2
> ...



A series older than Metal Gear, and you should learn your place, dog.

Medusa Heads>>! symbols


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

*Kusu*: Thank ya kindly. 

*GT*: It should. Castlevania: SOTN was a disc full of more win then the world could've ever been ready for. I actually think its responsible for the economic recession we're in now.

*Gray Fox* You put in MGS2 twice... also, it shouldn't be on your list once. 

edit: my mistake. Thought MG2 was MGS2. Still, remove it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Castlevania II: Simon's Quest. Nuff said.



Cyckness said:


> also, it shouldn't be on your list once.



LEARN YOUR DAMN CANON

I DIDN'T 

edit: remove it you say? It's probably more epic than anything you've ever played, barring the first MGS


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> edit: remove it you say? It's probably more epic than anything you've ever played, barring the first MGS



Oh, I've played MGS2 alright. Light on the epic, heavy on the "nowhere near as good as any other MGS". Your canon is repulsive. Also, you're not nice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Castlevania II: Simon's Quest. Nuff said.



Yeah, name a bad game that everybody knows is bad. There are maybe 4 bad games out of a series of 20-something.

No matter how bad, they still trump *SNAKE'S REVENGE*. Nuff' said.



Cyckness said:


> *GT*: It should. Castlevania: SOTN was a disc full of more win then the world could've ever been ready for. I actually think its responsible for the economic recession we're in now.



Oh, I know, I just like seeing people spread the love <3

Order of Ecclesia is better, imo.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Oh, I've played MGS2 alright. Light on the epic, heavy on the "nowhere near as good as any other MGS". Your canon is repulsive. Also, you're not nice.


I'm talking about MG2, not MGS2.


Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah, name a bad game that everybody knows is bad. There are maybe 4 bad games out of a series of 20-something.
> 
> No matter how bad, they still trump *SNAKE'S REVENGE*. Nuff' said.



Snake's Revenge is not only non canon, but not made by Kojima. Kojima didn't even know about it till release


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I'm talking about MG2, not MGS2.
> 
> 
> Snake's Revenge is not only non canon, but not made by Kojima. Kojima didn't even know about it till release



Yet he has said it was a good game in the past 

Most of the people who made Simon's Quest aren't even in Konami anymore, I think.

Castlevania>>Onimusha, at least we can agree there.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Who said anything about agreeing there? 

Onimusha >>>> Castlevania

Castlevania got a small mention by Mantis in MGS. That's how non-epic it is


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I'm talking about MG2, not MGS2.



Oh... okay then... *glares*



Gray Fox said:


> Onimusha >>>> Castlevania



Oh no you didn't.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Who said anything about agreeing there?
> 
> Onimusha >>>> Castlevania
> 
> Castlevania got a small mention by Mantis in MGS. That's how non-epic it is



Onimusha has fallen from grace, yet the Vania has returned TO grace  

There's small references to Metal Gear in some of the games. Mainly the enemies who make the ! symbol when they see the main character.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Dawn of Dreams is filler :ho

Castlevania is nothing more than a cashcow, forever milked... and made into... fighting games 

Metal Gear >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> INFINITY BIG BANG STORM >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Castlevania

Now good night gentlemen, many insightful canon thoughts have been forwarded to you. Obey them


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Onimusha has fallen from grace, yet the Vania has returned TO grace



An "Oh no you didn't" would have sufficed. You can't reason with a man who puts the ">>>" symbol in favor of a strange RE spin-off against one of the most celebrated series of all-time. Tis' madness!



> Now good night gentlemen, many insightful canon thoughts have been forwarded to you. Obey them



Get... out.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

One like you shouldn't talk, considering Metal Gear is being turned into a reallllly terrible on-rails phone game


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Kojima is not behind it 

And what is this RE spin-off you speak of?


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Seems i'm the only one in here with some sense. I like _Shadow of the Colossus_


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> And what is this RE spin-off you speak of?



Well, it wasn't an official Spin-off, but it may as well have been. Y'know, the one with the samurai swords and zombies with the cute Raiden hats... The name escapes me right now... started with an "O"... was all the rage *last-gen*.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Rather have three good games last gen than a mediocre fighter this gen 

now, I'm really off to bed, my disciples


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Well, it wasn't an official Spin-off, but it may as well have been. Y'know, the one with the samurai swords and zombies with the cute Raiden hats... The name escapes me right now... started with an "O"... was all the rage *last-gen*.



The RE games are better than the same game that every single 2D Castlevania game is. The 3D Castlevania games are beyond awful.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

Off to bed with you then. The opinion war was fun, kiddo. We really must do it again. 

And with that I'm off to watch One Piece and eat spaghetti. later.



> The RE games are better than the same game that every single 2D Castlevania game is.



You'll pay for this later. Don't think you won't pay.


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Off to bed with you then. The opinion war was fun, kiddo. We really must do it again.
> 
> And with that I'm off to watch One Piece and eat spaghetti. later.
> 
> ...



 yes yes, we all know about _SOtN_...blah blah blah, that's all you "Vania" fanboys go to when you feel threatened, it seems to be your safety blanket. _Rondo of Swords_ was nice, _Order of Ecclasia_, along with every other Castlevania game, was the same damn thing. The "magic rune/tattoo" thing was lame.....IMO


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The RE games are better than the same game that every single 2D Castlevania game is. The 3D Castlevania games are beyond awful.



Not every game is the same, but most of the recent ones are similar, much to the anger of many fans, such as myself.

But saying Rondo of Blood, Bloodlines, and SotN are all the same game is a sign of ignorance.

I don't consider myself a fanboy because I constantly call Dawn of Sorrow a shitty game, and that's one of the highest rated handheld games this decade.

Good job at naming a different Rondo game, though 

I also see your little trick...


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Not every game is the same, but most of the recent ones are similar, much to the anger of many fans, such as myself.
> 
> But saying Rondo of Blood, Bloodlines, and SotN are all the same game is a sign of ignorance.
> 
> ...



I wasn't naming _RoB_ () among the crap but I can see how it may seem that way. _Dawn of Sorrow_ sucked ass IMO.

I played _Order of Ecclesia_ after _Dawn of Sorrow_ expecting new gameplay thanks to the new mechanics but it was simply a clone. It was awful. The _Castlevania_ series is dead for me. It had some good games but it needs a SERIOUS re-haul in the same way that _RE_ had with _RE4_. If RE4 hadn't changed things, I may be saying the same thing about the _RE_ series.

lol, what trick?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

OoE was good because it was hard, none of this flip flopping beat the game in one sitting shit like Portrait of Ruin, which is EASILY one of the most shittiest games in the series, and it's still better than most games around!

The trick is well...I don't wanna say in public


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> OoE was good because it was hard, none of this flip flopping beat the game in one sitting shit like Portrait of Ruin, which is EASILY one of the most shittiest games in the series, and it's still better than most games around!
> 
> The trick is well...I don't wanna say in public



Oh lord, _Portrait of Ruin_ I hate that game.

PM/VM me about the trick, now I wanna know


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

We are almost brotherz 

Even you must admit, even the most mediocre Castlevania is a lot better than most games of the same genre


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> We are almost brotherz
> 
> Even you must admit, even the most mediocre Castlevania is a lot better than most games of the same genre



The mediocre _Castlevania_ games are boring and unplayable for me. They are incredibly repetitive and have no real variance when it comes to locations/backgrounds.

The next _Castlevania_ will have to do something real new and fresh to make me think it isn't an out-dated series. For now, I wouldn't go and play a _Castlevania_ game if I don't have to. Which I don't.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The mediocre _Castlevania_ games are boring and unplayable for me. They are incredibly repetitive and have no real variance when it comes to locations/backgrounds.
> 
> The next _Castlevania_ will have to do something real new and fresh to make me think it isn't an out-dated series. For now, I wouldn't go and play a _Castlevania_ game if I don't have to. Which I don't.



Name all the ones you've played.


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Name all the ones you've played.



Super Castlevania 4
SotN
Dawn of Sorrow
Portrait of Ruin
Order of Ecclesia

*Played snippets of:*
Dracula X
Castlevania (64)
Rondo of Blood

The last games i've played were Portrait and Ecclesia and all the others were a long time ago.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Fuck, you've missed good games.

- Bloodlines
- Dracula's Curse
- Belmont's Revenge
- Castlevania/Chronicles
- Circle of the Moon

You shouldn't talk about the games being stale when all you've really played were Metroidvania clones


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> What's next, MGS not to be the greatest game ever created and is actually shit?



Actually enjoy the MGS games, especially 4, amazing. 3 was ok, 1 and 2 were great. 

See foolish man, i only hate crappy games. Like Pre-re4


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fuck, you've missed good games.
> 
> - Bloodlines
> - Dracula's Curse
> ...



I can only comment on what i've played and for you to say that they are "Metroidvania clones" is to say that my points about them stand.

Will those games change my stance on the series seeing as you know what I don't like about it?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Those games are not boring exploran games, trying to capture the mood of SotN.

Almost all of the ones I mentioned are hard linear action games. CotM being a hard, linear exploran game.


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Those games are not boring exploran games, trying to capture the mood of SotN.
> 
> Almost all of the ones I mentioned are hard linear action games. CotM being a hard, linear exploran game.



I'll look into getting some of them. It may not be easy though

_Super Castlevania 4_ was among my favourite games on the SNES. Still my favourite _Castlevania_ game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Bloodlines, Dracula's Curse, and Belmont's Revenge are all as good as SCIV, I know that much easily


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Bloodlines, Dracula's Curse, and Belmont's Revenge are all as good as SCIV, I know that much easily



If they offer a new/different gameplay experience to what I am used to getting from the Castlevania series, I will change my stance on it.

(Ecclesia, Sorrow, and Portrait still suck though)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

- Bloodlines allows you to play as a lance user and go across all of Europe.

- Dracula's Curse has 4 playable characters with many branching paths.

- Belmont's Revenge takes a cue from Mega Man and allows you to choose which of the 4 main castles to start on.

;3


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> - Bloodlines allows you to play as a lance user and go across all of Europe.
> 
> - Dracula's Curse has 4 playable characters with many branching paths.
> 
> ...



As exciting as that sounds, I suddenly want to go and play _MGS_ and _RE_


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Sticking with the series who also have faults for doing similar things of rehashan


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Well played, Kusu. Actual joke was so-so, but nice effort anyway.
> 
> Anyway, since all this talk about best game ever is going on I may as well post my Top 10 and see what ya'll think.
> 
> ...


Never!

If you swap out Little Big Planet with Starcraft, and 3).MGS3 with FF7, then I agree with this list. 

OoT and MGS1 are more tied though for first.


----------



## Id (Feb 26, 2009)

Games are damn good, if they are over 10 year old and you still routinely play them.

Xenogears and Castlevaina SOTN come to mind.  I pop in  Capcom vs. SNK 2 every know and then.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 27, 2009)

Mmm Yakuza 3 sold 232k in the first week. Nice! I hope SEGA is really pondering of a western release of the game.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought it was first day sales?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Never!
> 
> If you swap out Little Big Planet with Starcraft, and 3).MGS3 with FF7, then I agree with this list.
> 
> OoT and MGS1 are more tied though for first.



Meh, I'm not an RTS fan so I've never played Starcraft. Heard good things. 

But even if I did LBP isn't being touched. Don't let the cute mascot fool you.. it is the best PS3 exclusive around (and yes including _that_ one). 

As for the other comment... lol. NO FF game is touching my top 10. They might appear on my top 25 and even then I can assure you FFVII would not be the FF to make it there.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 28, 2009)

I thought LBP was overrated, but I can see whats good about it.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 1, 2009)

*Which PS3 games to buy?*

It's been a while since I've gamed seriously. But since there's so many good PS3 games out now, it gave me the urge to start playing. However, I don't have so much money, so three games are enough. 

Here's the titles that caught my eyes, any advice is gladly accepted.

Resident Evil 5
Dead Space 
Prince of Persia
Bioshock
LittleBigPlanet
Street Fighter IV


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 1, 2009)

SF4
MGS4
Ninja Gaiden Sigma

And from your list:
SF4
LBP
RE5 (only if you have a buddy to play with)


----------



## Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

Resident Evil 5
Street Fighter 4
Killzone 2 

Could keep you occupied for ages.

But as you didn;t mention Killzone 2, get Bioshock.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking about Killzone 2 as well, but haven't played the first game. And the story in Bishock is awesome, right?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2009)

Bioshock 
Street Fighter IV
LittleBigPlanet

Get KZ2 when you can.


----------



## Helix (Mar 1, 2009)

Valkyria Chronicles for sure.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> And the story in Bishock is awesome, right?



Awesome is such an understatement.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 1, 2009)

Valkyria Chronicles, Grand Theft Auto 4, Uncharted and LittleBigPlanet are the best PS3 games out at the moment so any and all of those. Metal Gear Solid 4 is good too but only buy it if you are a fan of the series and have played the earlier games in the series, otherwise I can't see it appealing to you. I still haven't bought Killzone 2 myself but it's most likely worth the price. I have Dead Space on PC and it's a great game so definitely that, and yes, pick it over RE5.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 1, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 4
Street Fighter 4
Devil May 4
Killzone 2

Lots of 4s. 

Only get Little Big planet if you like really simple platformers.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Only get Little Big planet if you like really simple platformers.



Or if you like powerful physics system, charm, beautiful art direction, infinite replay value, deep level editors and ingenuity. 

But hey, "potato, patata" right?


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 1, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Or if you like powerful physics system, charm, beautiful art direction, infinite replay value, deep level editors and ingenuity.
> 
> But hey, "potato, patata" right?



Wise words my friend, wise words...

LittleBigPlanet is alot more than getting from A to B by way of the jump button, it has a massive online community, amazing level creators and hours of fun... Yep, tis good


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about Killzone 2 as well, *but haven't played the first game.* And the story in Bishock is awesome, right?


Doesn't matter, get Killzone 2 if you don't hate shooters. 

LittleBigPlanet is a great game, more fun if you play with other people. I haven't got Resident Evil 5 but I can't recommend it based on the demo. If you have a capable PC, you should get Bioshock, Fallout 3 etc. on that instead. Valkyria Chronicles is a very well received strategy RPG. MGS4 is definitely worth it.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 1, 2009)

Folklore

Ratchet and clank tools of destruction

Uncharted

and many many more but they were named already D:


----------



## Even (Mar 1, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 4 (seriously one of the best games ever made)
Bioshock
Resistance 2 
Grand Theft Auto IV
Street Fighter IV
Killzone 2
Burnout Paradise (if you like driving games)
Devil May Cry 4
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Ratchet and Clank: Tools of Destruction
Disgaea 3 (if you like deeeeep strategy, crazy humor and don't mind shitty graphics )


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 1, 2009)

Your list is fine, just add:

*UNCHARTED*


and maybe GTA4


----------



## martryn (Mar 1, 2009)

Little Big Planet is a great buy once you get into some of the online stuff.  I swear, I've laughed more on one online level than I have ever laughed before.  Fucking car...

I've spent the most time on my PS3 playing Fallout 3.  If you want to plan for the future, Mass Effect, though that's better on a PC.  Uhm....  Witcher is coming out soon for PS3, I hear.  

...damn, most of my gaming is on a 360 or a fucking PC.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2009)

^I can't. It's plain, boring, and just extremely average.


----------



## Taki (Mar 1, 2009)

*Resistance 2
[*]Killzone 2
[*]Little big planet*


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 1, 2009)

*PS3 HOME*

For those who use PS3...what is this thing called PS3 HOME??? I heard its something like Myspace or something like that...can somebody explain to me??

Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2009)

It's like Second Life, apparently. You just use an avatar, and walk and talk with other people doing the same.


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 1, 2009)

So you can interact, like move around and stuff?? Oh ok, i thought it was just like some type of forum type social networking thing.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 1, 2009)

I Я Sayo said:


> *Folklore
> 
> Ratchet and clank tools of destruction
> 
> ...



Quoted (and bolded) for truth.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2009)

^ Whoa there, buddy. I can respect ppl's opinions (most of my posts here were just to respectfully bust balls) when they actually make sense. There is nothing average or plain about LBP. Even the platforming mechanics (the one thing that can really be called average) is bought to a certain level of innovation by the physics system. 

You don't like the game? Cool. But if you're going to *insult* one of my favorite video games it would behoove you to know what you're talking.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 1, 2009)

It most certainly is not 'average'.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 1, 2009)

A mediocre service that didn't live up to Sony's promises.

It could evolve into something actually useful in the future, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> A mediocre service that didn't live up to Sony's promises.
> 
> It could evolve into something actually useful in the future, but I'm not holding my breath.



This. Word for word.


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> A mediocre service that didn't live up to Sony's promises.
> 
> It could evolve into something actually useful in the future, but I'm not holding my breath.




Oh so its nothing great.....Ok


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 1, 2009)

> This message is hidden because *crazymtf* is on your ignore list.



:ho

Judging by Cyckness and Bya's posts, it seems I made a smart choice. crazy's opinions are void


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

Shit sucks


----------



## Memos (Mar 1, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> :ho
> 
> Judging by Cyckness and Bya's posts, it seems I made a smart choice. crazy's opinions are void



Yep, he's nearly as one-sided as you are.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 1, 2009)

Add Metal Gear Solid 4 & Devil May Cry 4 to your list.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> A mediocre service that didn't live up to Sony's promises.
> 
> It could evolve into something actually useful in the future, but I'm not holding my breath.




The only thing good about it is if your really drunk or have low self esteem.
You can get on it and watch losers try to holla at characters they hope are really girls. Overall not worth the time your going to spend DL all the rooms, and areas.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yep, he's nearly as one-sided as you are.



The only difference is I'm right, he's wrong


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The only difference is I'm right, he's wrong



Is this arrogance you present the reason you got banned last time, Birkin?

It used to be a cute joke, now its asshatted elitism.

You make Halotards look like reasonable debaters.


----------



## Memos (Mar 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Is this arrogance you present the reason you got banned last time, Birkin?
> 
> It used to be a cute joke, now its asshatted elitism.
> 
> You make Halotards look like reasonable debaters.



Birkin? what are you talking about, Goofy?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Birkin? what are you talking about, Goofy?



Oh, he knows, and if anybody has been here for a while, they know exactly what I speak of 

I grow tired of this high horsed, ignore-others-who-disagree-with-you faggotry that he OPENLY flaunts.

I wouldn't be surprised if it was that exact elitism he flaunted previously being his downfall.

It's one thing to disagree with somebodies opinions, and it's another to flaunt ignoring and neg repping them for it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2009)

Re: LittleBigPlanet, I'm gonna be so off the ball when I start playing that again.. there's a proper Contra level up now, meant to be good..


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 1, 2009)

The fuck am I reading?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

You are reading text, technically 

I hence forth suggest the topic of the PS3 thread be changed to something more relevant, like Killzone or something.

Fuck the Advent Children Triple


----------



## Memos (Mar 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> You are reading text, technically
> 
> I hence forth suggest the topic of the PS3 thread be changed to something more relevant, like Killzone or something.
> 
> Fuck the Advent Children Triple



Sony PS3 Discussion Thread where Gray Fox finally got found out and got banned again.

Is that good?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 1, 2009)

^Just bought Killzone 2, just got to the square place to help Neville. 

I'm only playing on commercials though my brothers are watching basketball .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

Nah, his elitism with RE and MGS is so obvious on both accounts that a post search would show the same high-horsed attitude.

I think the mods just don't care, which doesn't bother me. I just dislike the gigantic self-fellatio ego trip he's going on is all.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 1, 2009)

Well congrats, you basically got what you wanted.

God I hate snitchers


----------



## Memos (Mar 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Nah, he's elitism with RE and MGS is so obvious.
> 
> I think the mods just don't care, which doesn't bother me



He is harmless as far as I am concerned but as you said, the elitism is just 1-tone and gets boring. I wish he would mix it up a bit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He is harmless as far as I am concerned but as you said, the elitism is just 1-tone and gets boring. I wish he would mix it up a bit.



I concur. I don't hate him or anything, it's just he acts like he is the be all end all guy for RE, MGS, and Onimusha that if you disagree you are automatically wrong. I don't even get that way with series I like. Even THEN I was fine with it, until he boosted it even further, threatening to ignore and neg rep others. Since then he's been a troll in my eyes.

And, for the sake of lulz here, I'm going to post the best neg rep I've gotten over this, with the user not being mentioned:

_Don't take Gray Fox away from me you bi cock loving cuntfag._

I lol'd. Not so much at the first part of the rep, but the part where he tries to offend me by calling me a cock loving cuntfag.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 1, 2009)

First of all, I don't neg.

Second, I only ignore users who show no respect whatsoever towards older games. This has nothing to do with either MG/MGS, RE nor Onimusha.

And besides, I'm partly joking.


----------



## Memos (Mar 1, 2009)

I was looking forward to the new _Prince of Persia_ DLC but it got delayed


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> *First of all, I don't neg.*
> 
> Second, I only ignore users who show no respect whatsoever towards older games. This has nothing to do with either MG/MGS, RE nor Onimusha.
> 
> And besides, I'm partly joking.



Lies are truly your thing aren't they?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Is this arrogance you present the reason you got banned last time, Birkin?
> 
> It used to be a cute joke, now its asshatted elitism.
> 
> You make Halotards look like reasonable debaters.



So he's Birkin reloaded


----------



## Zetta (Mar 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> A mediocre service that didn't live up to Sony's promises.
> 
> It could evolve into something actually useful in the future, but I'm not holding my breath.



I don't think Sony agrees, considering it's making millions already Ho hum.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 2, 2009)

hmm, yesterday i beat game Fallout3, now just going round and kill enclave soldiers and the likes. i'm on level 19 (goes till 30 i guess), trying to finish micslellaneous quests. 

i dunno why, but everytime when i beat a game i always get sad and hope that there would be more of it.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 2, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> hmm, yesterday i beat game Fallout3, now just going round and kill enclave soldiers and the likes. i'm on level 19 (goes till 30 i guess), trying to finish micslellaneous quests.
> 
> i dunno why, but everytime when i beat a game i always get sad and hope that there would be more of it.


Max level is 20 until the third DLC comes out FYI.  And at least with the way Bethesda is treating Fallout you can continue the game with their DLC (at a price ;3).


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 2, 2009)

i should connect to the internet, damn, i have it but i'm too lazy to connect broken cables


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 2, 2009)

Played the Killzone 2 demo, all I have to say is wow.

A FPS that actually uses cover? 

The graphics, this game really shows why I sold my 360 for a ps3, even if I miss Shadowrun. 

This game is indeed a Halo killer in the respects of first impressions, I will be getting it for sure, the multiplayer looks like it will be alot fun.

Now this is how the shooting should of been in Fallout 3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 2, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I don't think Sony agrees, considering it's making millions already Ho hum.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 2, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I don't think Sony agrees, considering it's making millions already Ho hum.



It's still mediocre.


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree with Byakuya. No matter how much money Sony makes from HOME, until they fix the problems and actually make it a viable service, it will be mediocre.

People buy crap, that doesn't mean it is good crap.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 2, 2009)

lol Home


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not a fan of it, but then I'm not a fan of Myspace, Facebook and all the countless banal networking thingys out there. As an 'e-social' place what else does it require? It seems very sufficient to me, particularly as a freebie.


----------



## Id (Mar 2, 2009)

Future Xbox 360 Exclusives will Surpass Killzone 2: Microsoft
[Crunchyroll] Skip Beat - Episode 20 - (h264)



M$ talks about how they are going to raise the bar in GFX department. Which I think its fantastic. Insomniac, GG, and Naughty dog tend to share their findings.  Best Looking Games released so far on console (in no particular order).
Uncharted
Gears 2
MGS 4
Killzone 2
Wipeout HD

Most promising titles.  
Resident Evil 5
Uncharted 2
God of War 3
GT 5
Heavy Rain
Alan Wake


I don’t know, but it seems to me that Sony is really placing effort to make their point. Now its time for M$ to man up, and deliver in their claims.


----------



## Akira (Mar 2, 2009)

Id said:


> Future Xbox 360 Exclusives will Surpass Killzone 2: Microsoft
> [Crunchyroll] Skip Beat - Episode 20 - (h264)
> 
> 
> ...



I'll believe it when I see it but I can't see it happening.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2009)

Gears 2 looks better then MGS? I don't think so, i think MGS looks better but that's just me i guess. Meh as long as good games are coming out on both systems I'm good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought MGS4 was the best graphics of this gen till Killzone 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2009)

Killzone has pretty amazing visuals, but meh design. Much better in MGS, uncharted, and many more.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought MGS4 had better character models, but the environments in GoW2 _*looked*_ better.


----------



## Id (Mar 3, 2009)

I still think MGS 4 is the most balanced. Technically/Graphically sound.  It gives your plenty of eye candy, crap load of interactivity with the stages, and really good ambient atmosphere (level 1 and 4). Followed by Killzone 2, don’t judge this game from the demo. Some of the later stages blow my mind. Or Uncharted which flips the switch, this game shade rendering is unbelievable, and talk about color pallet. Some thing that, both Killzone 2 and MSG 4 opt out of. Is Grey the new next gen look?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2009)

I wouldn't say Killzone's look is much better then the greyness of gears of war, both look smudgy and ugly to be honest.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 3, 2009)

It depends on the setting. Killzone 2 would loose all seriousness and battle immersion if it had the same setting as Uncharted. Killzone is doomy and gloomy, which means no daylight. Uncharted's tropical-ish setting allows for bright and more variant colours. MGS4 has chapters that are set at day and night, so it has more of a balance, as you said.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2009)

I know, but neither look great to me, i guess the "War" design for shooters get old real fast. I would say MGS has some cool environments but uncharted is better then all of them


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 3, 2009)

I was only speaking of graphical power not design, MGS wins hands down in design over all shooters.


----------



## Id (Mar 3, 2009)

*ATTN: MUST READ w/Music.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VfVLtsqko8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


In this Gen, nothing comes close to what MGS 4 pulled off. I am watching the intro of the first stage, really nice ingame vid playing and all of a sudden…BAM I am in control of Snake!

Omg….OMG..OMFG!! I came. 

Everything was so well set, the setting, music, ambient gunfire/explosions, hell even Snake’s intro speech was well scripted. :ho


----------



## Id (Mar 3, 2009)

As for Gears 2. I cant sell this game short. 
*
Graphically:* I think it holds its own with Uncharted/MGS4. Yes there is a lot of grey, but when you come across a forest, or underground tunnel the trees are vary green and the dirt is vary brown. What I get at, is when a different choice of color is set, its vary vibrant. Not as vibrant as Uncharted, but it stands out more then MGS 4.

*Design:* I don’t know if anyone has noticed, but the background of Gears 2 is closed in. I guess it serves shows off its character model, and for a console vary good textures. But its world to explore is relatively small to explore. I would say, MGS 4 level design is medium size giving the choice to choose what route and hot to reach X location. While GTA 4 is a total sandbox with free roaming. 

*Technical level: *The world isn’t vary interactive. MGS lets cling the edges of the Wall. Knock on the Wall, play with the A.I., Octo Camo fusses to back ground…point is there is so much going on, that requires physics, coding, etc..which draws processing powers. Uncharted has much going on, example: with the way the wind blows and how it effects the agriculture. Or in this case, Killzone 2. Destructible environment, and 100 plus lighting sources, particle effects when you shoot, particle effects when the wall is shot, particle effects the nozzle is light up when shot etc.., shit I can go on. But I think you get the point. My biggest complain is the technical side.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 3, 2009)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VfVLtsqko8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> In this Gen, nothing comes close to what MGS 4 pulled off. I am watching the intro of the first stage, really nice ingame vid playing and all of a sudden?BAM I am in control of Snake!
> ...


Yeah, that part was...


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2009)

*My take on the graphics issue:*TBQH, I think technical prowess in graphics are way overrated and understandably ONLY come into play in hardcore gamers' conversations/debates. Everyone else (and wisely so) just goes by what their eyes are telling them. Who cares if it is just smoke and mirrors? 

That being said, I completely understand and agree with Gamepro and the others when they say that KZ2 is the _best looking_ game on any console. If you stop moving your character and do intensive study on the textures and character models you'll realize it may not technically deserve that title... but the powerful lighting effects, beautiful particle effects and masterful use of blur makes KZ2 an absolute visual wonder. Like someone else said, the demo does not really do it justice. The later levels of this game will make you tear with joy. Guerilla Games was very wise with the art direction and they should be commended for it.

(Have more to say on the matter, but gotta run to work now. ^^)


----------



## Taki (Mar 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me why I get kicked off PSN every 5 mins or so on my wireless connection?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 4, 2009)

Crappy wireless connection?


----------



## Taki (Mar 4, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Crappy wireless connection?



Might be, I keep getting an error code. Alot of people are the Playstation fourms.


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 4, 2009)

:x                .


----------

